# amazon prime flex delivery



## Skinny1

Looks like amazon is hiring delivery drivers with same concept as uber/lyft deliver when you want, in select cities. 
I'm in Seattle and signed up to learn more about it. Thoughts? Would you rather deliver or have passengers. Claims $18-25 hour not sure if that's net or gross.
I'll post more as I learn.


----------



## volksie

Skinny1 said:


> Looks like amazon is hiring delivery drivers with same concept as uber/lyft deliver when you want, in select cities.
> I'm in Seattle and signed up to learn more about it. Thoughts? Would you rather deliver or have passengers. Claims $18-25 hour not sure if that's net or gross.
> I'll post more as I learn.


I'll happily replace UberX riders with packages. I only get satisfaction from UberXL. I will be onboard when it reaches San Diego!


----------



## Skinny1

Yeah I like XL rides too, just that they are limited during daytimes. If I get a call I will look I into this a bit more.


----------



## SECOTIME

Yea it's an awesome Idea.

Sign up at https://flex.amazon.com to spark interest in your area


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

No worries about pick up locations, people telling me how to get there when I know damn well, cancelling after driving half way there, dirtying up my car, etc etc?
Oh hell yes sign me up.


----------



## William1964

Packages respect the eleventh commandment

Thou shalt not whine


----------



## SECOTIME

Delivering goods is totally better than transporting passengers.


----------



## Skinny1

2 hour information session, android phone only required.
I could not make any of the sessions and only run an android tablet , I asked if that was fine since I use it ridesharing no problem. No response yet.


----------



## sbarne3

Skinny1 said:


> 2 hour information session, android phone only required.
> I could not make any of the sessions and only run an android tablet , I asked if that was fine since I use it ridesharing no problem. No response yet.


How did you get this info?


----------



## DocT

Pizza delivery service... Amazon Flex service. Same'ol same'ol.

Double park your vehicle in a high traffic one-lane road. Step out of your car to deliver a package. Come back with a ticket on your windshield. No thanks.


----------



## MR5STAR

DocT said:


> Pizza delivery service... Amazon Flex service. Same'ol same'ol.
> 
> Double park your vehicle in a high traffic one-lane road. Step out of your car to deliver a package. Come back with a ticket on your windshield. No thanks.


Don't park your car like that???


----------



## MiddleClassedOut

Packages tip more than UberX customers.


----------



## observer

Skinny1 said:


> 2 hour information session, android phone only required.
> I could not make any of the sessions and only run an android tablet , I asked if that was fine since I use it ridesharing no problem. No response yet.


Can you ask if you are hired as an employee or independent contractor. Website doesn't show any California cities.


----------



## Skinny1

I got another email, again 2 hour informational and android phone needed. Not looking into it any further, I saw the work sessions were 2-4 or 8 hours.
You know there will be demands and quotas. Its Amazon.

BTW poster above makes a good point about double parking etc.

Last this is Seattle only right now from what I have read.


----------



## crowsandcats

Skinny1 said:


> I got another email, again 2 hour informational and android phone needed. *Not looking into it any further*


What?! Why not?

We'll just have to see what Seattle drivers say about the work.


----------



## Skinny1

No android phone, I use a tablet for rideshare and they have not gotten back to me if that would work or not.


----------



## crowsandcats

Wipe your tablet clean and sell it on Amazon, then purchase an android phone before it's too late. Isn't Amazon going to put a cap on how many can use the service?


----------



## KMANDERSON

Skinny1 said:


> Looks like amazon is hiring delivery drivers with same concept as uber/lyft deliver when you want, in select cities.
> I'm in Seattle and signed up to learn more about it. Thoughts? Would you rather deliver or have passengers. Claims $18-25 hour not sure if that's net or gross.
> I'll post more as I learn.


I will take packages for 400 bob


----------



## Skinny1

Not swapping out phone and stuff just for the informational. We will find out more details in sure from others.


----------



## crowsandcats

Skinny1 said:


> Not swapping out phone and stuff just for the informational. We will find out more details in sure from others.


OK keep us posted on what you find out.


----------



## Uber 1

SECOTIME said:


> Delivering goods is totally better than transporting passengers.


I don't know back in the day....I've had to move some pretty awkward, big and heavy items before that needed a a lot of care and proper securing before a trip could start....I used to think how great pax could be...... self loading "cargo" ! ;-)

Andy


----------



## crowsandcats

Uber 1 said:


> I don't know back in the day....I've had to move some pretty awkward, big and heavy items before that needed a a lot of care and proper securing before a trip could start....I used to think how great pax could be...... self loading "cargo" ! ;-)
> 
> Andy


Classic case of "the grass is greener."


----------



## RealStatistics

I tried Postmates but it's a lot more stressful than Uber because you have to go into stores to get the items to pick up. Maybe Amazon would be better if packages come from a centralized location with parking, but it can be quite stressful.


----------



## crowsandcats

I don't see how it would work in some big cities where there is no parking and you have to deliver something on the top floor of a skyscraper.


----------



## FlexZone

Just finished a 2 hour on boarding session it's pretty simple and guaranteed 18-25 per hour It will be a great way to earn during Uber down times, I plan to Flex from 10am to 4pm during the week, One thing that surprised me is they are providing the commercial insurance while delivering but will not pay tolls or parking fees. Waiting on my background to clear and off I go.


----------



## KMANDERSON

damn I hope I get the invite to onboard no ratings our pax got to love that


----------



## Yarddude11

Lets see if those rates hold up


----------



## KMANDERSON

damn they might be just onboarding a few for now was hoping to get that but yeah once more drive get on that per hour rate will drop


----------



## grams777

We did a test run in Nashville with just empty bags. It was my first day, but not sure if I will do it again.

The base rate is $18 per hour. You can get tips. There are no deductions. They have commercial insurance. But the implentation is rough.

We start and end every two hours at a warehouse near the airport. It is in an awful area almost always congested with traffic. There were tons of other drivers. Some were Flex and some who contract through another company. Both groups did the same thing. Sometimes you can't get more than two hours at a time. You could get two hour blocks scatterred through the day. The future availability schedule just lets you put in a single time range. They can fill it in with two hour blocks as they see fit.

If there's something for the current day, at least you can pick the actual time blocks. But future scheduling has priority. Today, there are no blocks available. They might have all been taken by future schedulers since Thursday is the day when those take effect. For future scheduling, if I wanted to work from say 8-6, I would have to mark that available a week ahead of time. Then maybe I get 8-10 and 2-4 every other day. Who knows, there's almost no control over what you get in future scheduling.

So you start and pickup your items, assuming they're ready. Then we had 3-5 stops for a two hour period. Some of them were 45 minutes away and then 10-20 minutes in between and then 45 minutes back. Certain hours traffic is all jammed up but the package count was the same or even went up. Some of the routes were impossible in 2 hours. Some were clearly around 3 hours, maybe more. The amazon reps didn't seem concerned at all.

If you are doing more than two hours, of if you have returns, go back to the warehouse and start over again. Yes, drive all the way back, pickup more items, and maybe even drive 45 minutes again to where you just were (happened to me).

This test run we just stopped and scanned. We didn't have to find people for attended deliveries. I've done courier work before. You can lose alot of time on attended deliveries. In various situations you also have to call support and wait for further instructions. This can be a huge time killer.

All the miles you wished you could get on Uber, you can get them on Flex but get paid by the hour. I was driving almost without stop. If you drive a long way, you get less time to deliver and make tips while putting many miles on your car. The hourly rate might seem ok, but it may cost you in higher expenses. It's also very exhausting.

Hopefully, they just didn't understand what they were doing to start. Otherwise, this could be very miserable. There are a lot of ways to get screwed doing courier work. This was the worst logistical setup I've seen.


----------



## SteveGo

I got onboarded Monday and cleared to drive Thursday (11/19). I put in my desired schedule. This morning there were no deliveries available. I assume things are just starting up and deliveries are not yet at the expected level. I check the app from time to time, but so far no deliveries. As the holiday rush picks up, I will see how it goes then. Will just keep Uber and Lyft going until (and if) it picks up.

Our pickup area is in Irving near DFW airport, can be a real PITA depending on the time of day.


----------



## sechax0r

I onboarded on Monday as well, cleared on Wednesday PM. I have blocks showing both Thursday and Friday. Plan to start tomorrow if blocks are available. They also sent out an email offering $27 an hour for Thanksgiving, Black Friday and Cyber Monday. I signed up from 4pm-10pm on black friday and was allocated a 6 hour delivery block (so that will be $162 +tips)


----------



## iDriveNashville

I onboarded for both postmates and flex this week, waiting on background checks to clear. Hoping it'll provide some stable income, with surges on uber giving a bonus. I'll check back in after I've done some runs for each company


----------



## KMANDERSON

iDriveNashville said:


> I onboarded for both postmates and flex this week, waiting on background checks to clear. Hoping it'll provide some stable income, with surges on uber giving a bonus. I'll check back in after I've done some runs for each company


for whatever reason you can not onboard with amazon flex with verizon I still can't figure out why


----------



## iDriveNashville

Weird, i had no trouble with cricket


----------



## KMANDERSON

iDriveNashville said:


> Weird, i had no trouble with cricket


yeah I have no idea they want respond to email our have not yet.called verizon they can figure it out.Really wanted to do that and get away from rideshare


----------



## elelegido

grams777 said:


> We did a test run in Nashville with just empty bags. It was my first day, but not sure if I will do it again.
> 
> The base rate is $18 per hour. You can get tips. There are no deductions. They have commercial insurance. But the implentation is rough.
> 
> We start and end every two hours at a warehouse near the airport. It is in an awful area almost always congested with traffic. There were tons of other drivers. Some were Flex and some who contract through another company. Both groups did the same thing. Sometimes you can't get more than two hours at a time. You could get two hour blocks scatterred through the day. The future availability schedule just lets you put in a single time range. They can fill it in with two hour blocks as they see fit.
> 
> If there's something for the current day, at least you can pick the actual time blocks. But future scheduling has priority. Today, there are no blocks available. They might have all been taken by future schedulers since Thursday is the day when those take effect. For future scheduling, if I wanted to work from say 8-6, I would have to mark that available a week ahead of time. Then maybe I get 8-10 and 2-4 every other day. Who knows, there's almost no control over what you get in future scheduling.
> 
> So you start and pickup your items, assuming they're ready. Then we had 3-5 stops for a two hour period. Some of them were 45 minutes away and then 10-20 minutes in between and then 45 minutes back. Certain hours traffic is all jammed up but the package count was the same or even went up. Some of the routes were impossible in 2 hours. Some were clearly around 3 hours, maybe more. The amazon reps didn't seem concerned at all.
> 
> If you are doing more than two hours, of if you have returns, go back to the warehouse and start over again. Yes, drive all the way back, pickup more items, and maybe even drive 45 minutes again to where you just were (happened to me).
> 
> This test run we just stopped and scanned. We didn't have to find people for attended deliveries. I've done courier work before. You can lose alot of time on attended deliveries. In various situations you also have to call support and wait for further instructions. This can be a huge time killer.
> 
> All the miles you wished you could get on Uber, you can get them on Flex but get paid by the hour. I was driving almost without stop. If you drive a long way, you get less time to deliver and make tips while putting many miles on your car. The hourly rate might seem ok, but it may cost you in higher expenses. It's also very exhausting.
> 
> Hopefully, they just didn't understand what they were doing to start. Otherwise, this could be very miserable. There are a lot of ways to get screwed doing courier work. This was the worst logistical setup I've seen.


Thanks; very informative writeup. Based on this, I'll pass if/when it comes here.


----------



## limepro

KMANDERSON said:


> yeah I have no idea they want respond to email our have not yet.called verizon they can figure it out.Really wanted to do that and get away from rideshare


They aren't sure why but it has been giving them problems, you could have still gone through the onboarding but when it came time to actually deliver you would have needed a different provider.


----------



## KMANDERSON

limepro said:


> They aren't sure why but it has been giving them problems, you could have still gone through the onboarding but when it came time to actually deliver you would have needed a different provider.


I called verizon they cant figure it out either.kind of strange it works on cricket and not verizon


----------



## KMANDERSON

limepro said:


> They aren't sure why but it has been giving them problems, you could have still gone through the onboarding but when it came time to actually deliver you would have needed a different provider.


What provider do you have


----------



## KMANDERSON

Maybe it will be on verizon soon.Hopefully


----------



## limepro

KMANDERSON said:


> What provider do you have


Att


----------



## KMANDERSON

limepro said:


> Att


ok works good with them?


----------



## limepro

KMANDERSON said:


> ok works good with them?


I was able to login waiting on my background check.


----------



## Lol

Absolutely not doing this... got background chk cleared Friday and Shifts available are rare.

You compete with other people from other logistics companies, and they already have a bunch of drivers. We get the leftover packages.


Gotta return to the warehouse after each delivery. Approx 50-150 dead miles a day. Huge delivery radius. Goes upto McKinney (35 miles) for delivering 3 packages, and some of them dont tip! 

Amazon had their own vans, and they got rid of them! Too many drivers sitting in the warehouse and not get paid.


No thanks! Not worth it if I get 2 hour blocks a day only to put 160 miles on the car to make 50$. Not counting the one hour to get to the warehouse and back!


----------



## limepro

Lol said:


> Absolutely not doing this... got background chk cleared Friday and Shifts available are rare.
> 
> You compete with other people from other logistics companies, and they already have a bunch of drivers. We get the leftover packages.
> 
> Gotta return to the warehouse after each delivery. Approx 50-150 dead miles a day. Huge delivery radius. Goes upto McKinney (35 miles) for delivering 3 packages, and some of them dont tip!
> 
> Amazon had their own vans, and they got rid of them! Too many drivers sitting in the warehouse and not get paid.
> 
> No thanks! Not worth it if I get 2 hour blocks a day only to put 160 miles on the car to make 50$. Not counting the one hour to get to the warehouse and back!


Did you do the ahead of time scheduling? I heard your chances are better if you do that. If you cancel any shift they say it also effects your scheduling. I'm gonna give it a shot and see how it goes in Miami, the warehouse is about 30 minutes from me.


----------



## Lol

Umm.. first come first serve basically is what they said. So even after signing up, they schedule a lot more drivers than they need.


----------



## limepro

Lol said:


> Umm.. first come first serve basically is what they said. So even after signing up, they schedule a lot more drivers than they need.


In Miami you set your availability for the week ahead and get your blocks the Thursday before.


----------



## Bill Feit

Here is place to sign up and show interest. https://flex.amazon.com

Site says:

N*ow in the Seattle metro area. Coming soon to New York, Baltimore, Miami, Dallas, Austin, Chicago, Indianapolis, Atlanta, and Portland.*


----------



## billybengal

Skinny1 said:


> 2 hour information session, android phone only required.
> I could not make any of the sessions and only run an android tablet , I asked if that was fine since I use it ridesharing no problem. No response yet.


How long did you wait until they contacted you? How did they contact yoy?

I applied online and it's been a week and nothing, no call, text, email.


----------



## limepro

Bill Feit said:


> Here is place to sign up and show interest. https://flex.amazon.com
> 
> Site says:
> 
> N*ow in the Seattle metro area. Coming soon to New York, Baltimore, Miami, Dallas, Austin, Chicago, Indianapolis, Atlanta, and Portland.*


It is now in Dallas and it may have already started in Miami. Not sure if it is anywhere else yet.


----------



## limepro

billybengal said:


> How long did you wait until they contacted you? How did they contact yoy?
> 
> I applied online and it's been a week and nothing, no call, text, email.


About a month, they emailed me to sign up for the orientation, just waiting on my background check. They will email you when orientations start, I imagine they haven't started in your area yet.


----------



## NJ_PATS FAN

I assume Amazon flex would allow the drivers to decide when and where to work?


----------



## Dirtygump

Same for me on Miami..got the email last week and did the online orientation yesterday..also waiting on bg. Sent in request a few weeks ago


----------



## limepro

NJ_PATS FAN said:


> I assume Amazon flex would allow the drivers to decide when and where to work?


You put your availability and they tell you when to show up. So if I say I'm available all day monday and they give me 5 blocks of 2 hours each, I pick up at the beginning, make my deliveries and get paid those 2 hours. Hopefully I know more soon but it will probably be next week as I'm going out of town this week.

BTW, go pats!!


----------



## billybengal

limepro said:


> About a month, they emailed me to sign up for the orientation, just waiting on my background check. They will email you when orientations start, I imagine they haven't started in your area yet.


Thanks a lot for the info, now I know I need a bit more patience


----------



## Jeff C

limepro said:


> You put your availability and they tell you when to show up. So if I say I'm available all day monday and they give me 5 blocks of 2 hours each, I pick up at the beginning, make my deliveries and get paid those 2 hours. Hopefully I know more soon but it will probably be next week as I'm going out of town this week.


You can remove/add blocks once you are assigned, but I was told during onboarding this can effect the possibility of receiving advanced scheduled in the future (I assume some kind of rating system).


----------



## Atlwarrior

SECOTIME said:


> Yea it's an awesome Idea.
> 
> Sign up at https://flex.amazon.com to spark interest in your area


The website say you need an Android phone.


----------



## Jeff C

Atlwarrior said:


> The website say you need an Android phone.


Their partner application is currently only available on Android 4.2+ and cannot be Verizon cellular service (not sure why they're having issues with that).

The iOS version of the partner app is currently being developed.


----------



## limepro

Atlwarrior said:


> The website say you need an Android phone.


And you can't have Verizon as of now.


----------



## Atlwarrior

Jeff C said:


> Their partner application is currently only available on Android 4.2+ and cannot be Verizon cellular service (not sure why they're having issues with that).
> 
> The iOS version of the partner app is currently being developed.


Okay thanks for the quick response. I forgot Android existed lol.


----------



## limepro

The orientation is really just to get the app as it is on a 10 minute cycle so not just anyone can get it.


----------



## AtlUberGal

They just launched in Atlanta. Guaranteeing $18 - 25 ph depending on shift and you keep $100 of the tips.


----------



## Jeff C

AtlUberGal said:


> They just launched in Atlanta. Guaranteeing $18 - 25 ph depending on shift and you keep $100 of the tips.


So if I get $150 in tips I only keep $100? 

Pssst. I think you mean 100%.


----------



## tohellwithu

Anyone has amazon apk file to share


----------



## Dirtygump

anyone in Miami market get approved yet? I filled everything out on Sunday and am still waiting on BG check... says it takes 48 hours so whould have been completed by now. Anyone else having that problem or have you BG checks cleared


----------



## Jeff C

tohellwithu said:


> Anyone has amazon apk file to share


I have the link on my android that is at home. I'm away for the holiday. If somebody doesn't get it to you by the time I'm back home I will send it your way.


----------



## Jeff C

Dirtygump said:


> anyone in Miami market get approved yet? I filled everything out on Sunday and am still waiting on BG check... says it takes 48 hours so whould have been completed by now. Anyone else having that problem or have you BG checks cleared


I started the process on Sunday as well. I'm still waiting (as of yesterday) for the background check to complete.


----------



## limepro

Dirtygump said:


> anyone in Miami market get approved yet? I filled everything out on Sunday and am still waiting on BG check... says it takes 48 hours so whould have been completed by now. Anyone else having that problem or have you BG checks cleared


I got approved today, it says no blocks available but I'm out of town anyway. I setup my availability.


----------



## limepro

tohellwithu said:


> Anyone has amazon apk file to share


I do pm me, I saved it to my dropbox.


----------



## tohellwithu

limepro said:


> I do pm me, I saved it to my dropbox.


It will be great if u can share with me thanks


----------



## sechax0r

So I did my first shift last night. Amazon was offering $27 an hour for Thanksgiving, Black Friday, and Cyber Monday. I worked a 4-8 block. Here is how it works.

tl:dr. Made one delivery and got $108 for my trouble.

You arrive between 3:45-4pm. You check in with a security guard and write your name on a log. You are given a small numbered slip (think deli number). You go up to another desk and check in. They verify on the computer and have you take a seat. 

There was about 10 drivers there (Amazon Flex) and several Prime Now drivers (employees who make $12.50/hr). I think they overestimated the amount of orders versus the drivers they needed. The Prime Now drivers get orders first. They sent them out at 4pm. After that they start calling numbers. Most drivers went out with 1 order. I was not called. 

3 drivers were held at the warehouse for one hour orders. When a one hour order comes in a siren goes off. One of the standby drivers got the one hour order and was off. At 6pm the next block of orders go out. Since I was next up I was called (the other drivers had returned by then and got new numbers). I was given a small paper bag (think paper grocery sack) which I scanned and the app navigated me to the address. I dropped the package at about 6:20 pm and "returned to base"

Since this was the last block, they had us hang around for any one hour orders until 7:30pm then cut us loose. 

So if you think, oh I can just leave and still get paid...Nope...
They periodically take attendance.
The app tracks you via GPS. If you deviate from their suggested route (to say avoid a toll) and it causes you to be late, they will call you.
They know if you are at the warehouse as it has a geo fence around it.

To get same day blocks you need to log in at midnight, and check availability. Today had some availability but it was gone by 12:30am.


----------



## limepro

sechax0r said:


> So I did my first shift last night. Amazon was offering $27 an hour for Thanksgiving, Black Friday, and Cyber Monday. I worked a 4-8 block. Here is how it works.
> 
> tl:dr. Made one delivery and got $108 for my trouble.
> 
> You arrive between 3:45-4pm. You check in with a security guard and write your name on a log. You are given a small numbered slip (think deli number). You go up to another desk and check in. They verify on the computer and have you take a seat.
> 
> There was about 10 drivers there (Amazon Flex) and several Prime Now drivers (employees who make $12.50/hr). I think they overestimated the amount of orders versus the drivers they needed. The Prime Now drivers get orders first. They sent them out at 4pm. After that they start calling numbers. Most drivers went out with 1 order. I was not called.
> 
> 3 drivers were held at the warehouse for one hour orders. When a one hour order comes in a siren goes off. One of the standby drivers got the one hour order and was off. At 6pm the next block of orders go out. Since I was next up I was called (the other drivers had returned by then and got new numbers). I was given a small paper bag (think paper grocery sack) which I scanned and the app navigated me to the address. I dropped the package at about 6:20 pm and "returned to base"
> 
> Since this was the last block, they had us hang around for any one hour orders until 7:30pm then cut us loose.
> 
> So if you think, oh I can just leave and still get paid...Nope...
> They periodically take attendance.
> The app tracks you via GPS. If you deviate from their suggested route (to say avoid a toll) and it causes you to be late, they will call you.
> They know if you are at the warehouse as it has a geo fence around it.
> 
> To get same day blocks you need to log in at midnight, and check availability. Today had some availability but it was gone by 12:30am.


$100 for minimal mileage and 4 hours of your time, doesn't sound to bad. I'm gonna start cyber Monday and the week after I did the future availability. This info is good to know and I'll check back in after my first time as well as after my first scheduled time as well.


----------



## sechax0r

Not counting my drive to the center, the delivery was 26 miles round trip.


----------



## KMANDERSON

sechax0r said:


> Not counting my drive to the center, the delivery was 26 miles round trip.


damn I hate verizon there not compatible


----------



## sechax0r

All you need is Android 4.2 or later. Buy a cheap Moto E.


----------



## Micmac

amazon gonna cap drivers !!!


----------



## limepro

Micmac said:


> amazon gonna cap drivers !!!


Wonderful where did you hear this? There biggest problem from what I saw just with the orientation is getting people to be on time. There were people showing up 20-30 minutes after it started. If you want to make money at least be on time. I see amazon cutting a bunch of people for that until they get a solid core.


----------



## Teksaz

And they're just rolling this out. What's with all the negative talk? 

Was Goober perfect the first few days it was rolled out? Give Amazon a minute before you start bashing them. If it's not right for you then Goober On and continue to get treated like crap and work for below minimum wage.


----------



## KMANDERSON

Teksaz said:


> And they're just rolling this out. What's with all the negative talk?
> 
> Was Goober perfect the first few days it was rolled out? Give Amazon a minute before you start bashing them. If it's not right for you then Goober On and continue to get treated like crap and work for below minimum wage.


is uber perfect 6 years later?


----------



## limepro

Who is talking bad about the program except the Verizon thing but that will be fixed.


----------



## Cvi

sechax0r said:


> So I did my first shift last night. Amazon was offering $27 an hour for Thanksgiving, Black Friday, and Cyber Monday. I worked a 4-8 block. Here is how it works.
> 
> tl:dr. Made one delivery and got $108 for my trouble.
> 
> You arrive between 3:45-4pm. You check in with a security guard and write your name on a log. You are given a small numbered slip (think deli number). You go up to another desk and check in. They verify on the computer and have you take a seat.
> 
> There was about 10 drivers there (Amazon Flex) and several Prime Now drivers (employees who make $12.50/hr). I think they overestimated the amount of orders versus the drivers they needed. The Prime Now drivers get orders first. They sent them out at 4pm. After that they start calling numbers. Most drivers went out with 1 order. I was not called.
> 
> 3 drivers were held at the warehouse for one hour orders. When a one hour order comes in a siren goes off. One of the standby drivers got the one hour order and was off. At 6pm the next block of orders go out. Since I was next up I was called (the other drivers had returned by then and got new numbers). I was given a small paper bag (think paper grocery sack) which I scanned and the app navigated me to the address. I dropped the package at about 6:20 pm and "returned to base"
> 
> Since this was the last block, they had us hang around for any one hour orders until 7:30pm then cut us loose.
> 
> So if you think, oh I can just leave and still get paid...Nope...
> They periodically take attendance.
> The app tracks you via GPS. If you deviate from their suggested route (to say avoid a toll) and it causes you to be late, they will call you.
> They know if you are at the warehouse as it has a geo fence around it.
> 
> To get same day blocks you need to log in at midnight, and check availability. Today had some availability but it was gone by 12:30am.


Are you from the baltimore area? Is the warehouse the one on Broening Hwy?


----------



## Yarddude11

After putting in 3 months ago I got the invite last night. I think I will pass, too busy anyway. I am sure you have to be available so many times in a month. I am sure after Christmas it will be really slow.


----------



## nighthawk398

KMANDERSON said:


> damn I hate verizon there not compatible


its because Verizon does not allow side loading of any apps


----------



## KMANDERSON

nighthawk398 said:


> its because Verizon does not allow side loading of any apps


why do there care if the apps come from somewhere else then the Google play store


----------



## KMANDERSON

Yarddude11 said:


> After putting in 3 months ago I got the invite last night. I think I will pass, too busy anyway. I am sure you have to be available so many times in a month. I am sure after Christmas it will be really slow.


Yep it going to be seasonal


----------



## limepro

KMANDERSON said:


> Yep it going to be seasonal


I don't think so, most of the orders going out were for toilet paper, soda, everyday household goods.


----------



## nighthawk398

KMANDERSON said:


> why do there care if the apps come from somewhere else then the Google play store


Call Verizon and ask


----------



## KMANDERSON

nighthawk398 said:


> Call Verizon and ask


yeah it strange cause they did not know why maybe I got to speak with a manage maybe they will have some answers


----------



## limepro

I finished my first day yesterday. Since my future scheduling doesn't start until next week I was able to get 6 hours for cyber Monday at $27 per hour. Started at 4pm and got the first deliveries right away which took me til 7pm until I got back to the site. At around 7:30 I got another one and headed out. Got back to the site at 9pm and was told I was no longer needed. They still paid me for the entire time to 10pm. Made $162 before tips for 5 hours work(6 hour block), drove 107 miles total.


----------



## limepro

So far today I have 4 hours but will try to pick up more.


----------



## nighthawk398

KMANDERSON said:


> yeah it strange cause they did not know why maybe I got to speak with a manage maybe they will have some answers


The question you need to ask is: why does Verizon only allow apps from the playstore?


----------



## limepro

Was able to pick up 12 hours today, going from 10am-10pm.


----------



## Teksaz

limepro . I'm in the Phx market and signed up back in either late September or early October. I did get a response back from Amazon basically saying they aren't in Phx. yet but stay tuned.

Yesterday they have adds posted on Craigslist and Indeed for the Phx. market. I guess my question to you is, how quickly did they get in touch with you after they rolled Flex out in your market? Thanks


----------



## Dirtygump

Limepro you are killing me I am still waiting for my BG check to clear, man I would love to get some of those shifts..

Teksaz They let me know about it about a month after I signed up and the first on Boarding was done about a week later and I think slots opened up 3-7 days after that.


----------



## Teksaz

Thanks Gump. I'm impatiently waiting. lol

I gotta get in on this. I MUCH rather deliver packages than aholes. lol


----------



## limepro

Teksaz said:


> limepro . I'm in the Phx market and signed up back in either late September or early October. I did get a response back from Amazon basically saying they aren't in Phx. yet but stay tuned.
> 
> Yesterday they have adds posted on Craigslist and Indeed for the Phx. market. I guess my question to you is, how quickly did they get in touch with you after they rolled Flex out in your market? Thanks


They emailed me to do the orientation right around the time it started rolling out.


----------



## krazo

limepro, are you getting any tips?


----------



## limepro

krazo said:


> limepro, are you getting any tips?


I haven't seen any yet but it says it can take up to 48 hours for them to show.


----------



## Madrex2

Hi. Did orientation training last night and didn't have an android that met the requirements. Wrote down info on how to download app to finish on boarding, background etc. tried several times to find the url with no success. Sent email to Amazonflex asking for the info and no reply. Would someone who has successfully downloaded the app please post the info needed to continue with the process. Thank you!


----------



## limepro

You only have 1 shot to download the app, the person giving the orientation should have told you a time for office hours, that's the only way...unless you know someone like me.


----------



## Madrex2

Christian never gave office hours and no one has replied to the email requesting office hours or help so any suggestions?


----------



## limepro

Madrex2 said:


> Christian never gave office hours and no one has replied to the email requesting office hours or help so any suggestions?


If you now have a phone that is eligible you can sign up again and you will get an invite again. Read the email and make sure you have everything. In the email it tells you android 4.2+, a scanner and no Verizon. If you didn't have that prior why did you even try?


----------



## Madrex2

limepro said:


> If you now have a phone that is eligible you can sign up again and you will get an invite again. Read the email and make sure you have everything. In the email it tells you android 4.2+, a scanner and no Verizon. If you didn't have that prior why did you even try?


The bigger question if you aren't going to help why did you reply? No need to add to the frustration of the situation, if you aren't someone willing to offer aid, that's fine, but don't be someone who adds to an already difficult time, just stay out of it. Convo done. Have a good one


----------



## limepro

Madrex2 said:


> The bigger question if you aren't going to help why did you reply? No need to add to the frustration of the situation, if you aren't someone willing to offer aid, that's fine, but don't be someone who adds to an already difficult time, just stay out of it. Convo done. Have a good one


I have the ability to help as I have the app needed saved, but tell me why should I when you can't read simple instructions.


----------



## Madrex2

limepro said:


> I have the ability to help as I have the app needed saved, but tell me why should I when you can't read simple instructions.


You are correct that reading and following instructions is important and essential in life and that was definitely a fail on my end, I reached out on the forum admitting my failure and asking for help, if you feel helping isnt warranted as a lesson needs to be learned that's your choice and I respect it. Thank you for your feedback.


----------



## limepro

Madrex2 said:


> You are correct that reading and following instructions is important and essential in life and that was definitely a fail on my end, I reached out on the forum admitting my failure and asking for help, if you feel helping isnt warranted as a lesson needs to be learned that's your choice and I respect it. Thank you for your feedback.


My wife just texted me the following picture she took on her way to work.



Check your inbox in a sec.


----------



## krazo

Nice photo limepro. Got cleared to drive for Flex. Probably will wait until Art Basel is over. Drove 4 hours last night. Made a smooth $100.00. Mostly LUX and XL. Can you post what it is like when you show up at the Amazon warehouse?


----------



## limepro

krazo said:


> Nice photo limepro. Got cleared to drive for Flex. Probably will wait until Art Basel is over. Drove 4 hours last night. Made a smooth $100.00. Mostly LUX and XL. Can you post what it is like when you show up at the Amazon warehouse?


You show up, take a number and get items, scan deliver and repeat. It is a very easy system and most of the time you deliver to 2 addresses and it takes up the full 2 hours. I had one during rush hour that took up 3 hours.

If you schedule yourself until 10pm and are done by 9 you just go home no need to return and still get paid. I drove 12 hours yesterday for $216 but it is simple work.


----------



## limepro

You have the potential to make more on Uber per hour especially during busy times like art Basel but not dealing with whiny pax and never knowing where you will end up are annoying.

With flex you are guaranteed $18 per hour with the ability to make tips(which I haven't seen yet). During holidays they give you 1.5x the rate which is $27 per hour guaranteed. The knowing what you will make is what I like.


----------



## krazo

Thanks limepro. I'm going to try it next week


----------



## limepro

It has been slow the last couple days, yesterday I only got 2 hours and while I would have gotten more today the battery in my wife's car was dead so I only got 2 after replacing the battery.

So this week (Wednesday and Thursday) I did 4 hours and made $102 with tips.


----------



## krazo

You're doing great. Kinda sounds like Amazon is loading up on drivers like Uber. How do the people at the warehouse treat you?


----------



## limepro

krazo said:


> You're doing great. Kinda sounds like Amazon is loading up on drivers like Uber. How do the people at the warehouse treat you?


Warehouse people are cool, you also have the amazon now drivers there too and they have been friendly. Today and yesterday were just really slow days, the 6-8pm block there were very few of us. They add more drivers the more orders there are, I think Art Basel going on has something to do with the slow down and am sure it will pick up. You really need to pay attention to the app if you aren't on the schedule, I try to pick up every one that pops up.


----------



## txdriver

limepro said:


> You show up, take a number and get items, scan deliver and repeat. It is a very easy system and most of the time you deliver to 2 addresses and it takes up the full 2 hours. I had one during rush hour that took up 3 hours.
> 
> If you schedule yourself until 10pm and are done by 9 you just go home no need to return and still get paid. I drove 12 hours yesterday for $216 but it is simple work.


So, whether you deliver the package in 1 or 3 hours, you only get paid for 2 hours allotted? So, the above statement where you took 3 hrs to deliver, they paid for only 2 hrs? Are they paying mileage as well or just straight $18/hr? How many miles are you driving in the 2 hrs and also in 12 hour periods?


----------



## limepro

txdriver said:


> So, whether you deliver the package in 1 or 3 hours, you only get paid for 2 hours allotted? So, the above statement where you took 3 hrs to deliver, they paid for only 2 hrs? Are they paying mileage as well or just straight $18/hr? How many miles are you driving in the 2 hrs and also in 12 hour periods?


Your shift is in 2, 4 or 8 hour blocks, the one that took 3 hours includes the time to get back to the warehouse as I was on a 6 hour block and was doing more deliveries so I'm not sure how it would have worked if I wasn't. That was the only time it took me longer than an hour or so. Tonight's shift was from 6-8pm I was done by 7:15 and went home still being paid for the 2 hours and last night I was done and home in an hour and paid for 2 hours.

Pay is $18 + tips no mileage pay and your mileage varies depending on where you are delivering I have gone as little as 10 miles in the 2 hour block to as many as 40 but it averages out to around $1 per mile before tips.

Some more tips just hit my pay, up another $4 from my previous post.

There is the potential to make more on Uber but you may also get nothing whereas flex is a guaranteed $36 per block and the benefits of no pax is great.


----------



## krazo

limepro. Last night I picked up a couple, nice people, at Merrick Park. Took them to an art gallery in the design district. Then took their shopping bags to their hotel on South Beach. You are right. The shopping bags did not complain nor whine the whole trip. Kinda nice.


----------



## txdriver

limepro said:


> Your shift is in 2, 4 or 8 hour blocks, the one that took 3 hours includes the time to get back to the warehouse as I was on a 6 hour block and was doing more deliveries so I'm not sure how it would have worked if I wasn't. That was the only time it took me longer than an hour or so. Tonight's shift was from 6-8pm I was done by 7:15 and went home still being paid for the 2 hours and last night I was done and home in an hour and paid for 2 hours.
> 
> Pay is $18 + tips no mileage pay and your mileage varies depending on where you are delivering I have gone as little as 10 miles in the 2 hour block to as many as 40 but it averages out to around $1 per mile before tips.
> 
> Some more tips just hit my pay, up another $4 from my previous post.
> 
> There is the potential to make more on Uber but you may also get nothing whereas flex is a guaranteed $36 per block and the benefits of no pax is great.


Thanks for the reply, I put in my name under the amazonflex.com couple days ago but didn't hear anything yet. I'm assuming I should get a response via email maybe in a week or two?


----------



## GrandpaD

I just took the orientation. It sounds good but concerned Amazon is either ignoring or uninformed about Nevada's license requirements. I drive for Uber & Lyft and know independent contractors have to have a State and County license. I posed the question in chat and the host blew it if with "You don't need a license" and went onto another question. Seems to me they're opening up drivers to issues, especially the State that fines up to $10k if caught (which may happen when they file taxes). In that I already have the required I'm not personally concerned. Hopefully they'll address it.


----------



## limepro

Looks like to many are signing up, extra hours are getting harder to come by already. We will see how the week progresses as I'm scheduled for 16 hours and want to try and pick hours up the rest of the week.


----------



## joesmith1212

GrandpaD said:


> I just took the orientation. It sounds good but concerned Amazon is either ignoring or uninformed about Nevada's license requirements. I drive for Uber & Lyft and know independent contractors have to have a State and County license. I posed the question in chat and the host blew it if with "You don't need a license" and went onto another question. Seems to me they're opening up drivers to issues, especially the State that fines up to $10k if caught (which may happen when they file taxes). In that I already have the required I'm not personally concerned. Hopefully they'll address it.


yikes man just drop it! 1) there are many exception to the business license law, if you open a lemonade stand do you need a license? If you work for AVON do you need a license? 2) the NV license thing is just a threat tactic by the LAS VEGAS TAXI MAFIA to scare the competition. 3) Its just a delivery service, so does Pizza Hut drivers need a license? Does my Chinese delivery guy need a license? The private independent contractor definition is very grey and blurry, it usually applies to a FREE AGENT someone who runs their own business and is free to work and perform duties under their own name and brand, YOU DON'T WORK FOR YOURSELF YOU ARE STILL UNDER THE CONTROL OF AMAZON, they can hire and fire you so how are you an independent BUSINESS MEN? Are you soliciting PACKAGE DELIVERIES ON YOUR OWN ACCORD and VOLITION? if they told you "you don't need a license" I would just drop it.

That rule and license is being used and ABUSED in VEGAS because of the POWER of the TAXI MAFIA and their CORRUPT hold on the LOCAL GOVT in the VEGAS AREA, please get a clue and have a sense to see what it really is!

The glaring IRONY is LITERALLY you can sleep with 10 hookers in a hotel room and GAMBLE your life savings away there, but according to you its very illegal to deliver a box of toilet paper for a company that hires and trains you with out a license? Are you an agent for the TAXI MAFIA? Just listen to yourself are you on some bad medication?


----------



## joesmith1212

GrandpaD said:


> I just took the orientation. It sounds good but concerned Amazon is either ignoring or uninformed about Nevada's license requirements. I drive for Uber & Lyft and know independent contractors have to have a State and County license. I posed the question in chat and the host blew it if with "You don't need a license" and went onto another question. Seems to me they're opening up drivers to issues, especially the State that fines up to $10k if caught (which may happen when they file taxes). In that I already have the required I'm not personally concerned. Hopefully they'll address it.


and I wouldn't be too proud of your $200 business license... you may want to look into SB 483 enacted under Governor Sandoval any business entity registered with the state will have to report their payroll and pay an extra business earnings tax. So yep you and others fell into a trap set up by the TAXI companies and the trap will be sprung when you have to do your taxes as you will have to pay for an extra tax on your BUSINESS earnings! HAPPY UBERING!


----------



## krazo

You think it's too many drivers or a slow down in business?


limepro said:


> Looks like to many are signing up, extra hours are getting harder to come by already. We will see how the week progresses as I'm scheduled for 16 hours and want to try and pick hours up the rest of the week.


----------



## SlimJim615

Very hard to get hours in Nashville this week and their still hiring.


----------



## limepro

krazo said:


> You think it's too many drivers or a slow down in business?


I think to many drivers, I am seeing new guys everyday who are on their first shift. They will weed through the bad ones and give shifts to those that actually show up on time and do their job.


----------



## Muki

SlimJim615 said:


> Very hard to get hours in Nashville this week and their still hiring.


Damn, that sucks to hear. I just signed up a few days ago for Nashville and have not gotten so much as an auto-responder email saying thanks for your submission, we'll get in touch or anything. I guess they must have a ton of drivers fleeing Uber who are signing up. I've concluded that there is just so much slack in the labor force that there is simply no low hanging fruit out there. And if there is, it won't be there for long. If something good pops up, get in on it quick and make your cash before everyone else finds out.

Good pay, low barrier to entry, good working conditions. Pick two out of the three.


----------



## andaas

nighthawk398 said:


> its because Verizon does not allow side loading of any apps


Honestly, it's SO easy to get an app into the Play store, there is no reason Amazon even needs to bother with this whole sideload crap, lol.


----------



## nighthawk398

andaas said:


> Honestly, it's SO easy to get an app into the Play store, there is no reason Amazon even needs to bother with this whole sideload crap, lol.


that's the only way they know you went thru the onboarding process


----------



## andaas

nighthawk398 said:


> that's the only way they know you went thru the onboarding process


Not really... you can have an app in the Play store and not have it visible to the public. The onboard session can still be used to run through the stupid slides (yes, I attended one and left after they confirmed I couldn't run on a tablet and there was no ETA on an iOS version) and then provide the link to the Play store to download the app, etc.


----------



## nighthawk398

But my understanding is the link chg after every session. Could they do that in play store?

Plus amazon hates Google that's why they have there own app store


----------



## limepro

Muki said:


> Good pay, low barrier to entry, good working conditions. Pick two out of the three.


I'm enjoying flex and currently fits into all 3 but we shall see if I can continue to stack hours.


----------



## SlimJim615

Wondering if their over staffing preparing for prime now restaurant and or alcohol.


----------



## Gumdropp

Anyone have trouble picking up available blocks after midnight for that day? It shows the block time available but after I pick my blocks i hit continue and the screen disappears


----------



## nighthawk398

Gumdropp said:


> Anyone have trouble picking up available blocks after midnight for that day? It shows the block time available but after I pick my blocks i hit continue and the screen disappears


Did you logout and log back in to get newest version?


----------



## Chantelle

nighthawk398 said:


> Did you logout and log back in to get newest version?


I put my availability in last week, should they have sent me a schedule already? Since it's Thursday?


----------



## limepro

Chantelle said:


> I put my availability in last week, should they have sent me a schedule already? Since it's Thursday?


Around 5pm


----------



## Gumdropp

I logged out then back in. Still can't pick up shifts after midnight on days I am not scheduled. The "ready to deliver today" link is at the bottom. When I click it, I see the times available and try to schedule it but when hit continue nothing happens and I am back to the home screen.


----------



## Go3Team

Gumdropp said:


> I logged out then back in. Still can't pick up shifts after midnight on days I am not scheduled. The "ready to deliver today" link is at the bottom. When I click it, I see the times available and try to schedule it but when hit continue nothing happens and I am back to the home screen.


My guess is, someone else beat you to it. I try every night at midnight, and I am just not quick enough to get through the prompts.


----------



## limepro

I picked one up tonight only a 2 hour because I just clicked through as quick as I possibly could.


----------



## Gumdropp

Very frustrating when can't even get 2hr block. Being in the first group to sign up in nashville, I think it's only fair to give some blocks to those people. Now they have way to many people. It's like an ant farm.


----------



## limepro

Gumdropp said:


> Very frustrating when can't even get 2hr block. Being in the first group to sign up in nashville, I think it's only fair to give some blocks to those people. Now they have way to many people. It's like an ant farm.


From what was explained to me is they are still on boarding and allowing the newer people to get a few hours so they know how to use the software. The reason for this is so they can roll out liquor and food delivery as quick as possible. Those with no shifts are getting preference but it will change in the next few weeks. I did a 14 hour shift today.


----------



## Gumdropp

Thanks for the info. I sure hope it changes in upcoming weeks. I've been trying to pick up shifts at midnight to no avail. Guess they are all covered. I would love a 14hr day!!!!


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

has anyone been able to get shifts at midnight? I've tried but the only thing I see is "no soup for you."


----------



## Gumdropp

I am Cornholio!!! said:


> has anyone been able to get shifts at midnight? I've tried but the only thing I see is "no soup for you."


I've been trying for a week. Not a thing!!


----------



## limepro

Gumdropp said:


> Thanks for the info. I sure hope it changes in upcoming weeks. I've been trying to pick up shifts at midnight to no avail. Guess they are all covered. I would love a 14hr day!!!!


14 hours wasn't bad $252 before tips, tomorrow I'll find out what I actually made once all the tips roll in. I only worked 2 hours Saturday and made more in tips than actual pay. $36 pay $46 tips.


----------



## SteveGo

Is it midnight your own local time? Or midnight at headquarters? During an office hours session, the rep told me that it was midnight PST. Somehow that does not make any sense. That would be 2am here, why would they not have that set up on the local time in each delivery area?

Like the rest of you, I am not getting any hours, either scheduled or day by day.


----------



## highwhey

I think it's your local time because last night right at 12am I was able to click on "start delivery " and choose a start time and how many hours i wanted to work. Being the dummy that i am, i waited about 3 minutes before confirming and by then nothing was available any more. I'm assuming other drivers were quicker and snatched it from me.

It feels like college all over again when classes were made available and everyone waited up till midnight to choose the best schedules lol. Hated it then and hating this now.


----------



## limepro

highwhey said:


> I think it's your local time because last night right at 12am I was able to click on "start delivery " and choose a start time and how many hours i wanted to work. Being the dummy that i am, i waited about 3 minutes before confirming and by then nothing was available any more. I'm assuming other drivers were quicker and snatched it from me.
> 
> It feels like college all over again when classes were made available and everyone waited up till midnight to choose the best schedules lol. Hated it then and hating this now.


Lol I love the analogy and so true, if you really want hours get them immediately as they do not last long.


----------



## Gumdropp

I have emailed amazon flex support about not being able to get hours. This is the response I got "The blocks are assigned randomly and are not prioritized based on the number of blocks a delivery partner requests but on the current availability of delivery partners and customer demand."


----------



## SlimJim615

Was anybody able to get hours tonight in Nashville? Logged on but nothing ever showed.


----------



## Gumdropp

Nope, logged on at midnight. Got the same old saying, " no blocks available check back later"


----------



## SlimJim615

Tonight was different they never popped up on my phone.


----------



## Gumdropp

It's very frustrating.


----------



## highwhey

limepro said:


> Lol I love the analogy and so true, if you really want hours get them immediately as they do not last long.


Got some hours today finally. right at 12 on the dot.

I had the optionof 2,4,and 8 but opted for 4 hours since I'm completely new to uber or anything involving driving for a living. Hopefully my first day isn't too bad.


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

that's good. I wonder if each city is different as far as getting hours at midnight. Some cities may have it disable depending on the current demand. I don't know.


----------



## highwhey

limepro said:


> 14 hours wasn't bad $252 before tips, tomorrow I'll find out what I actually made once all the tips roll in. I only worked 2 hours Saturday and made more in tips than actual pay. $36 pay $46 tips.


Hey limepro, do you happen to know which days in December they will offer 'holiday' pay? (The $27/hr rate)

I'm trying to find out so i can schedule maximum availability on those days to take advantage of the special rate.


----------



## Electricifier

Looks like things could pick up real soon! I can't post the link because I don't have any likes, but it was posted in yahoo finance today

*Prime Now customers in Austin can now enjoy delivery from local restaurants and food trucks, including Boteco ATX, Chi'Lantro, Clay Pit, Michi Ramen, Moonshine Patio Bar & Grill, Southside Flying Pizza, Sugar Mama's Bakeshop, Terry Black's Barbecue, The Backspace and many more* 
*Free one-hour delivery for a limited time on all restaurant orders*


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

highwhey said:


> I think it's your local time because last night right at 12am I was able to click on "start delivery " and choose a start time and how many hours i wanted to work. Being the dummy that i am, i waited about 3 minutes before confirming and by then nothing was available any more. I'm assuming other drivers were quicker and snatched it from me.
> 
> It feels like college all over again when classes were made available and everyone waited up till midnight to choose the best schedules lol. Hated it then and hating this now.


So going to college now have you doing ride sharing and doing gig jobs?


----------



## limepro

highwhey said:


> Hey limepro, do you happen to know which days in December they will offer 'holiday' pay? (The $27/hr rate)
> 
> I'm trying to find out so i can schedule maximum availability on those days to take advantage of the special rate.


I don't.


----------



## FlexDriver

highwhey said:


> Hey limepro, do you happen to know which days in December they will offer 'holiday' pay? (The $27/hr rate)
> 
> I'm trying to find out so i can schedule maximum availability on those days to take advantage of the special rate.


They offered $27/hr on Thanksgiving, Black Friday, Cyber Monday, Dec 23, Dec 24 & Dec 31
Source: Flex Seminar


----------



## Polane

When you sign up for hours, can you choose areas too? I notice my Austin zip code doesn't have the Prime Now for food yet so got me wondering about if you could choose where you wanted to deliver. I'm fine with the Amazon items but restaurant delivery doesn't excite me.


----------



## Go3Team

Polane said:


> When you sign up for hours, can you choose areas too? I notice my Austin zip code doesn't have the Prime Now for food yet so got me wondering about if you could choose where you wanted to deliver. I'm fine with the Amazon items but restaurant delivery doesn't excite me.


They give you a certain amount of deliveries. They told me what order to deliver them in. The deliveries were in pretty different areas.


----------



## observer

Electricifier said:


> Looks like things could pick up real soon! I can't post the link because I don't have any likes, but it was posted in yahoo finance today
> 
> *Prime Now customers in Austin can now enjoy delivery from local restaurants and food trucks, including Boteco ATX, Chi'Lantro, Clay Pit, Michi Ramen, Moonshine Patio Bar & Grill, Southside Flying Pizza, Sugar Mama's Bakeshop, Terry Black's Barbecue, The Backspace and many more*
> *Free one-hour delivery for a limited time on all restaurant orders*


You need one more like to post links.


----------



## SteveGo

Got a couple of hours this morning for 8am-10am. When I got there, the lot was pretty much full of contract drivers. I got there right at 7:45am and checked in. There were no other Flex drivers there yet. The waiting room had about 25 contract drivers sitting there. The Flex dispatcher gave me a loaded cart and sent me on my way. No taking a number no waiting. My surmise from this is that they are using the contract drivers mainly right now. It looked like the Flex dispatcher had about 6 carts loaded and ready to go for the Flex drivers coming in.

On interesting thing: On one delivery, as I was making my second trip from the car to the front door with packages, having knocked on the door, a really attractive young woman opened the door and greeted me, wearing only a large bath towel . Happy Holidays to me!


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> So going to college now have you doing ride sharing and doing gig jobs?


People have many reason for doing this job and Uber/Lyft. Most people do it for the extra money. Others do it for the experience and fun. Yet a few do it for research. There are articles written about billionaires driving for Uber/Lyft for example. I'm doing it for all the above reasons. Technology is changing the way we live, as you know. What better way to be a forerunner than to actually work and observe how it is done. You never know but someone who is "doing ride sharing and doing gig jobs" may have the next great idea.


----------



## limepro

SteveGo said:


> Got a couple of hours this morning for 8am-10am. When I got there, the lot was pretty much full of contract drivers. I got there right at 7:45am and checked in. There were no other Flex drivers there yet. The waiting room had about 25 contract drivers sitting there. The Flex dispatcher gave me a loaded cart and sent me on my way. No taking a number no waiting. My surmise from this is that they are using the contract drivers mainly right now. It looked like the Flex dispatcher had about 6 carts loaded and ready to go for the Flex drivers coming in.
> 
> On interesting thing: On one delivery, as I was making my second trip from the car to the front door with packages, having knocked on the door, a really attractive young woman opened the door and greeted me, wearing only a large bath towel . Happy Holidays to me!


Those that show up late will see their chances of getting hours dwindled down. Right now it isn't happening but those that show up on time and get their packages out will get more opportunity.

Right now they seem to want everyone to get acquainted with the app.


----------



## SlimJim615

SteveGo said:


> Got a couple of hours this morning for 8am-10am. When I got there, the lot was pretty much full of contract drivers. I got there right at 7:45am and checked in. There were no other Flex drivers there yet. The waiting room had about 25 contract drivers sitting there. The Flex dispatcher gave me a loaded cart and sent me on my way. No taking a number no waiting. My surmise from this is that they are using the contract drivers mainly right now. It looked like the Flex dispatcher had about 6 carts loaded and ready to go for the Flex drivers coming in.
> 
> On interesting thing: On one delivery, as I was making my second trip from the car to the front door with packages, having knocked on the door, a really attractive young woman opened the door and greeted me, wearing only a large bath towel . Happy Holidays to me!


What city are you in?


----------



## highwhey

SteveGo said:


> Got a couple of hours this morning for 8am-10am. When I got there, the lot was pretty much full of contract drivers. I got there right at 7:45am and checked in. There were no other Flex drivers there yet. The waiting room had about 25 contract drivers sitting there. The Flex dispatcher gave me a loaded cart and sent me on my way. No taking a number no waiting. My surmise from this is that they are using the contract drivers mainly right now. It looked like the Flex dispatcher had about 6 carts loaded and ready to go for the Flex drivers coming in.
> 
> On interesting thing: On one delivery, as I was making my second trip from the car to the front door with packages, having knocked on the door, a really attractive young woman opened the door and greeted me, wearing only a large bath towel . Happy Holidays to me!


Pretty much the same experience here. Except for the attractive girl lol.

Also, I messed up a couple times: 
1) amazon gps led me to the back of a house, google gps rerouted me to the front since it was a community home but reroute took me ~15mins while I was barely keeping up with my route.

2) i gave the ice packs to the customer. Yes, 4 of them. They were individually plced in boxes so I assumed they were part of the package. Dispatch made me return to pick up the dry ice ~30 min drive each way

It may have just been that I only slept 3 hours so I wasn't exactly focused for work but I did not want to miss my first day.


----------



## limepro

Dispatch wanted to challenge me and gave me 5 drop offs and not very close together, got them all done and returned before the next shift started.

She told me she was gonna do it lol.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

I am Cornholio!!! said:


> People have many reason for doing this job and Uber/Lyft. Most people do it for the extra money. Others do it for the experience and fun. Yet a few do it for research. There are articles written about billionaires driving for Uber/Lyft for example. I'm doing it for all the above reasons. Technology is changing the way we live, as you know. What better way to be a forerunner than to actually work and observe how it is done. You never know but someone who is "doing ride sharing and doing gig jobs" may have the next great idea.


I figured since you complained about picking shifts you probably fall in line with someone who need the work. I guess unnecessary complaining just igg me sometimes. I'm sorry its not my business.


----------



## Gumdropp

Anyone else have their payment for days worked show 0.00?


----------



## SlimJim615

Never seen that have you tried logging all the way out and seeing if it still appears?


----------



## Gumdropp

Logged out then back in. Still shows 0.00. Who knows


----------



## limepro

Gumdropp said:


> Logged out then back in. Still shows 0.00. Who knows


Send them an email through the app, they will help, as long as you made a deliver during that block they will be able to tell you worked.


----------



## Uber 1

KMANDERSON said:


> is uber perfect 6 years later?


NO, they are STILL trying to perfect the screwing of their drivers ! ;-)

Andy


----------



## SlimJim615

Titans16 said:


> My first shift is tomorrow in nashville. Anyone in nashville give me an idea of what I can expect when I arrive at the warehouse? What will I need to do?
> 
> Thank you


When you go inside there's a small room on the right take a number and sign in on the sheet hanging on the wall. Make sure you mark yourself arrived in the app when you get there. Also good idea to use Google maps amazons GPS is terrible.


----------



## limepro

SlimJim615 said:


> When you go inside there's a small room on the right take a number and sign in on the sheet hanging on the wall. Make sure you mark yourself arrived in the app when you get there. Also good idea to use Google maps amazons GPS is terrible.


You actually have a sign in sheet?


----------



## Titans16

Sounds simple. Hope I remember to sign in!! Do they track you on deliveries?


----------



## limepro

Titans16 said:


> Sounds simple. Hope I remember to sign in!! Do they track you on deliveries?


Only if it looks like you will be late they get an alert and will call to find out why.


----------



## Titans16

Thanks. Do I need to sign in each time I come back to the warehouse? I have 4 hr block


----------



## FlexDriver

Titans16 said:


> Sorry for all the ??s. I've heard thru friends that work in mashville, the people workong in the warehouse can be on the non social side. Guess I will find out!


Be positive, smiling is contagious. 
"Its so simple to be happy but it is so difficult to be simple"
..........................................................................Anonymous


----------



## highwhey

Has anyone been able to start working before 10am? I only get the option of scheduling blocks after 10am. I wish i could start delivering at 8am, rush hour starts after 2pm and amazon seems to give you deliveries based on transit time derived from their gps which does not account for future traffic. 

Example: first delivery was over 30 minutes and 25 miles away, 2nd delivery put me 10 additional miles north, 3rd delivery put me 20 miles east. I barely made all deliviries considering not all driving is on the highway.


----------



## SlimJim615

Yeah they want you to sign every time you arrive yourself.


----------



## nighthawk398

SlimJim615 said:


> Yeah they want you to sign every time you arrive yourself.


That must be only in Nashville, in Dallas there's no paper to sign


----------



## Lol

Before 10am? Nope.. we are only aiding the other contracting companies right now, theres 1200-1500 people in Dallas signed up for probably 4-5 blocks a day, 7 days a week. Its never gonna be fulltime until all the slow Flex drivers are weeded out. I am hoping I get some work on the 23rd & 24th.


----------



## nighthawk398

Lol said:


> Before 10am? Nope.. we are only aiding the other contracting companies right now, theres 1200-1500 people in Dallas signed up for probably 4-5 blocks a day, 7 days a week. Its never gonna be fulltime until all the slow Flex drivers are weeded out. I am hoping I get some work on the 23rd & 24th.


oh are the contracting companies doing restaurant delivery as well?


----------



## highwhey

Lol said:


> Before 10am? Nope.. we are only aiding the other contracting companies right now, theres 1200-1500 people in Dallas signed up for probably 4-5 blocks a day, 7 days a week. Its never gonna be fulltime until all the slow Flex drivers are weeded out. I am hoping I get some work on the 23rd & 24th.


Amazon is building an army of drivers.


----------



## FlexDriver

highwhey said:


> Amazon is building an army of drivers.


Armed with a cannon installed by nature at the middle of the body!


----------



## highwhey

Damn I wasn't given a schedule for next week. I guess it'll be another week of picking up blocks last minute.


----------



## highwhey

FlexDriver said:


> Armed with a cannon installed by nature at the middle of the body!


Lol not that dangerous


----------



## nighthawk398

highwhey said:


> Damn I wasn't given a schedule for next week. I guess it'll be another week of picking up blocks last minute.


That's strange, my app isn't showing schedule is out yet for next week


----------



## highwhey

nighthawk398 said:


> That's strange, my app isn't showing schedule is out yet for next week


I thought they're given at noon? Thats what an amazon email says.


----------



## nighthawk398

highwhey said:


> I thought they're given at noon? Thats what an amazon email says.


does yours show circles still for next week? I always thought was closer to 5, its not even noon pst


----------



## Electricifier

highwhey said:


> I thought they're given at noon? Thats what an amazon email says.


You need to have your schedule preferences updated by noon. Amazon will send a notification when the schedule has been updated, and blocks have been assigned out to the drivers. If the week still shows grey circles than they haven't assigned the hours for the week yet


----------



## highwhey

Electricifier said:


> You need to have your schedule preferences updated by noon. Amazon will send a notification when the schedule has been updated, and blocks have been assigned out to the drivers. If the week still shows grey circles than they haven't assigned the hours for the week yet


I did get a notification "schedule available for next week" and when i clicked on it, it took me the calender but there were no orange dots on any days. I'll check again at night.


----------



## limepro

I won't be here next week so I left my availability blank, I did pick up 6 hours today and almost every person there was brand new. They had a more difficult delivery that they passed onto me because it was everyone else's first time.


----------



## FlexDriver

Did anyone got schedule notification today in Atlanta??


----------



## SlimJim615

We haven't been getting ours in Nashville till after 5 central almost every week.


----------



## jaysancada

Hey guys...i just recieved the notification about schedule ready for next week......but calendar still shows grrey dots....what does that mean????...no hrs for me????......is anyone here in miami area gettings scheduled hrs???....thans


----------



## limepro

jaysancada said:


> Hey guys...i just recieved the notification about schedule ready for next week......but calendar still shows grrey dots....what does that mean????...no hrs for me????......is anyone here in miami area gettings scheduled hrs???....thans


Try reloading it, my buddies was updated he was only given one day but its holiday hours.


----------



## nighthawk398

limepro said:


> Try reloading it, my buddies was updated he was only given one day but its holiday hours.


I got 1 day with Holiday hours too


----------



## highwhey

jaysancada said:


> Hey guys...i just recieved the notification about schedule ready for next week......but calendar still shows grrey dots....what does that mean????...no hrs for me????......is anyone here in miami area gettings scheduled hrs???....thans


I just got another notification and got zero hours for next week. The dots aren't even grey anymore. Was really hoping to cash in on at least the holdiay rates. This stinks.


----------



## jaysancada

limepro said:


> Try reloading it, my buddies was updated he was only given one day but its holiday hours.


Now the whole week is gone..no grey dots....noe i see grey dots for the week after christmas...its been happening everyweek.....what the hell


----------



## jaysancada

highwhey said:


> I just got another notification and got zero hours for next week. The dots aren't even grey anymore. Was really hoping to cash in on at least the holdiay rates. This stinks.


Me too man...this sucks...its been happening to me since beggining of december.....i guess there is no deliveries in miami....going back to work for the post office....this sucks


----------



## highwhey

jaysancada said:


> Me too man...this sucks...its been happening to me since beggining of december.....i guess there is no deliveries in miami....going back to work for the post office....this sucks


:/ damn. You can try picking up blocks for the next day right at 12am but it's usually a 2hr or 4hr block. Not really worth 2hrs.


----------



## FlexDriver

nighthawk398 said:


> I got 1 day with Holiday hours too


Same here!


----------



## starvingdriverinmd

I thought I was just getting singled out here in Maryland I got 1/2 hour block for December 24th woot woot. It's because they're using all their contractor drivers and when I go in to pick up delivering the needit now drivers are taken out 20-25 items at a time where we make get 3 and then of hot wheels, which is usually one pick up and delivery from a restaurant to the house in 40 minutes to an hour,so you're lucky to get two deliveries in a block. I don't know what their intentions are with Flex drivers manager for the contract group actually told me that he doesn't foresee flex drivers being operational after the 1st of January and that flex drivers are basically being used for "overflow" work ..work that the contractors can't get-for example 1 hour deliveries and the food


----------



## limepro

starvingdriverinmd said:


> I thought I was just getting singled out here in Maryland I got 1/2 hour block for December 24th woot woot. It's because they're using all their contractor drivers and when I go in to pick up delivering the needit now drivers are taken out 20-25 items at a time where we make get 3 and then of hot wheels, which is usually one pick up and delivery from a restaurant to the house in 40 minutes to an hour,so you're lucky to get two deliveries in a block. I don't know what their intentions are with Flex drivers manager for the contract group actually told me that he doesn't foresee flex drivers being operational after the 1st of January and that flex drivers are basically being used for "overflow" work ..work that the contractors can't get-for example 1 hour deliveries and the food


I am getting 4-5 deliveries each block now, they test you first. If you are only a week in they will give you like 2 drops. Now they search me out for the more difficult ones as I have never been late and only had one unsuccessful due to the guy not answering his phone.


----------



## starvingdriverinmd

The manager for contracting group also stated to me that it was more cost efficient for Amazon to use the contractors because they only make 12 an hour plus they get their tips whereas flex drivers get 18 an hour and their cost per package is running about $30 per package using the Flex driver is what he was telling me. Boy how misleading the actual ad for Flex drivers Amazon said that you could work as many or as little hours as you want, more like very little hours as they need you. I spend all damn day checking my phone for open blocks nothing has been open for these last two days here in Maryland. What a crock of crap


----------



## starvingdriverinmd

I've been doing it for about 2 weeks and have been successful my progress reports are all good no unsuccessful deliveries


----------



## limepro

starvingdriverinmd said:


> The manager for contracting group also stated to me that it was more cost efficient for Amazon to use the contractors because they only make 12 an hour plus they get their tips whereas flex drivers get 18 an hour and their cost per package is running about $30 per package using the Flex driver is what he was telling me. Boy how misleading the actual ad for Flex drivers Amazon said that you could work as many or as little hours as you want, more like very little hours as they need you. I spend all damn day checking my phone for open blocks nothing has been open for these last two days here in Maryland. What a crock of crap


The contracted drivers get paid $12 an hour, they pay the company more + fuel + tolls + parking, they are paying the company much more per driver than they are flex drivers. The contracted drivers just take more deliveries but some of those are being passed onto flex as well.


----------



## FlexDriver

starvingdriverinmd said:


> The manager for contracting group also stated to me that it was more cost efficient for Amazon to use the contractors because they only make 12 an hour plus they get their tips whereas flex drivers get 18 an hour and their cost per package is running about $30 per package using the Flex driver is what he was telling me. Boy how misleading the actual ad for Flex drivers Amazon said that you could work as many or as little hours as you want, more like very little hours as they need you. I spend all damn day checking my phone for open blocks nothing has been open for these last two days here in Maryland. What a crock of crap


In my opinion Amazon is paying the same amount or may be more to contract drivers too, the courier company is making their money out of the total payment amount and paying drivers $12/hr


----------



## highwhey

starvingdriverinmd said:


> The manager for contracting group also stated to me that it was more cost efficient for Amazon to use the contractors because they only make 12 an hour plus they get their tips whereas flex drivers get 18 an hour and their cost per package is running about $30 per package using the Flex driver is what he was telling me. Boy how misleading the actual ad for Flex drivers Amazon said that you could work as many or as little hours as you want, more like very little hours as they need you. I spend all damn day checking my phone for open blocks nothing has been open for these last two days here in Maryland. What a crock of crap


The ad was definitely misleading. Sure, they're flexible except you have to hunt for hours.


----------



## starvingdriverinmd

Yeah I'm just wondering how much they're paying the contracting company probably at least $20 an hour for each driver. I don't see where that manager was getting off telling me that it's cost efficient to use their contract drivers, it's not very cost efficient. It's just really ticking me because I want to drive I want to deliver I want to make money.. my daughters boyfriend ordered something Tuesday for next day delivery which would have been yesterday Wednesday and it's still not here but his tracking shows it was delivered at 8:55 p.m. Wednesday.. being shipped by lasership. If I were delivering his package he would have got it yesterday lol. I have even sent feedback to Amazon which I'm sure we all have regarding what is going on with these hours that we are not being assigned.


----------



## starvingdriverinmd

Of course Amazon doesn't have any explanation other than keep checking the availability for same day deliveries on your app.


----------



## highwhey

starvingdriverinmd said:


> Of course Amazon doesn't have any explanation other than keep checking the availability for same day deliveries on your app.


I'm giving it till after new years. If things remain the same, I'm moving on. Just like yourself, I want to drive and earn money but having no hours makes it impossible.


----------



## Lol

starvingdriverinmd said:


> I thought I was just getting singled out here in Maryland I got 1/2 hour block for December 24th woot woot. It's because they're using all their contractor drivers and when I go in to pick up delivering the needit now drivers are taken out 20-25 items at a time where we make get 3 and then of hot wheels, which is usually one pick up and delivery from a restaurant to the house in 40 minutes to an hour,so you're lucky to get two deliveries in a block. I don't know what their intentions are with Flex drivers manager for the contract group actually told me that he doesn't foresee flex drivers being operational after the 1st of January and that flex drivers are basically being used for "overflow" work ..work that the contractors can't get-for example 1 hour deliveries and the food


If someone gave me a dollar for every grammatical error here!!!!


----------



## starvingdriverinmd

Sorry about all the errors, I was using voice text and didn't proof read. I was just excited to actually get to a blog with other flex drivers.


----------



## GrandpaD

I'm with the rest of you. I did my first runs today in Las Vegas (2 hour block with 3 deliveries; one attended). I asked for a max of 30 hours for Christmas week and got Zero. No dots, just a blank week. And I was all ready to "Santa Elf" it up a bit next week for a tip or two or three.


----------



## starvingdriverinmd

GrandpaD said:


> I'm with the rest of you. I did my first runs today in Las Vegas (2 hour block with 3 deliveries; one attended). I asked for a max of 30 hours for Christmas week and got Zero. No dots, just a blank week. And I was all ready to "Santa Elf" it up a bit next week for a tip or two or three.


----------



## limepro

GrandpaD said:


> I'm with the rest of you. I did my first runs today in Las Vegas (2 hour block with 3 deliveries; one attended). I asked for a max of 30 hours for Christmas week and got Zero. No dots, just a blank week. And I was all ready to "Santa Elf" it up a bit next week for a tip or two or three.


The tip is input prior to the delivery, when you check out on the app it has a suggested tip already in and then can be adjusted. The suggested tip appears to be 10% rounded up to the nearest $.


----------



## starvingdriverinmd

I have made myself available for basically entire days and for the past 2 weeks only been placed on schedule for one day, Dec 24 for 1 block, have fun babysitting your phone waiting for same day available blocks to pop up, then get to deliver food most of the time , maybe get 2 or 3 food deliveries in on a 2hr block. It really depends on how many packages there contracted deliverers leave you. It is definitely not what I was expecting, flex drivers are basically picking up the overflow work that their hired contractors cannot get to immediately


----------



## limepro

I have seen a huge drop off in the amount of contract drivers in Miami over the past 3 weeks. I also see blocks pop up pretty often. I stopped doing Uber for the most part, did 6 rides so far this month just to keep the account active and won't be driving the rest of this month.


----------



## observer

starvingdriverinmd said:


> The manager for contracting group also stated to me that it was more cost efficient for Amazon to use the contractors because they only make 12 an hour plus they get their tips whereas flex drivers get 18 an hour and their cost per package is running about $30 per package using the Flex driver is what he was telling me. Boy how misleading the actual ad for Flex drivers Amazon said that you could work as many or as little hours as you want, more like very little hours as they need you. I spend all damn day checking my phone for open blocks nothing has been open for these last two days here in Maryland. What a crock of crap


The company I worked for a while back used hundreds of temps.

The mark up was about 35% and that didn't include gas, insurance other costs associated with driving a vehicle.

That Amazon manager is probably only seeing what the driver is making and not the total cost.


----------



## starvingdriverinmd

observer said:


> The company I worked for a while back used hundreds of temps.
> 
> The mark up was about 35% and that didn't include gas, insurance other costs associated with driving a vehicle.
> 
> That Amazon manager is probably only seeing what the driver is making and not the total cost.


It wasn't an Amazon manager, it was a Subcontractor manager onsite at amazon for the subcontract delivery people, not amazon at all. The delivery subcontract drivers hate us flex drivers being there. They'be been delivering for Amazon since March of this year and pretty much feel like its their jobs to be there and that flex drivers are stepping on their toes, one contractor got an attitude with a flex driver because the Flex driver was given packages to take out for deliveries before her . The subcontractors get first priority over the Flex drivers is what I was told. I just feel like they're going to get rid of us flex drivers after the Christmas rush which is the impression that a subcontractor manager had given to me just the other day.


----------



## observer

starvingdriverinmd said:


> It wasn't an Amazon manager, it was a Subcontractor manager onsite at amazon for the subcontract delivery people, not amazon at all. The delivery subcontract drivers hate us flex drivers being there.


Aaaah, that makes sense, of course he wants to keep his guys busy.


----------



## limepro

starvingdriverinmd said:


> It wasn't an Amazon manager, it was a Subcontractor manager onsite at amazon for the subcontract delivery people, not amazon at all. The delivery subcontract drivers hate us flex drivers being there. They'be been delivering for Amazon since March of this year and pretty much feel like its their jobs to be there and that flex drivers are stepping on their toes, one contractor got an attitude with a flex driver because the Flex driver was given packages to take out for deliveries before her . The subcontractors get first priority over the Flex drivers is what I was told. I just feel like they're going to get rid of us flex drivers after the Christmas rush which is the impression that a subcontractor manager had given to me just the other day.


I see it the other way around, save money and keep flex drivers as we can be used for so much more which fits into the expand and dominate business model of Amazon. The contractors in Miami have been very friendly, they normally get the earlier trips because they aren't limited to the 7:45 check in time or any other check in time so they are able to pull their deliveries earlier but I have gotten packages before them, just depends when I get back from my previous outing. If I leave at 7:45 and am back before 9:30 I have a chance of leaving again immediately with a priority delivery. The one hour deliveries are for a designated contractor but I can see even this changing easily by designating a flex driver for them instead and having them only do 1 hour deliveries during their shift.

The contractors aren't employed by amazon and even if they are phased out they still have a job as long as the company they do work for wants them but let's be real, delivering for amazon is a cake walk with very little stress if any.


----------



## limepro

Just picked up 12 hours for tomorrow, really gotta master the 12am shift grab if you want hours right now.


----------



## observer

starvingdriverinmd said:


> It wasn't an Amazon manager, it was a Subcontractor manager onsite at amazon for the subcontract delivery people, not amazon at all. The delivery subcontract drivers hate us flex drivers being there. They'be been delivering for Amazon since March of this year and pretty much feel like its their jobs to be there and that flex drivers are stepping on their toes, one contractor got an attitude with a flex driver because the Flex driver was given packages to take out for deliveries before her . The subcontractors get first priority over the Flex drivers is what I was told. I just feel like they're going to get rid of us flex drivers after the Christmas rush which is the impression that a subcontractor manager had given to me just the other day.


I doubt Amazon gets rid of the flex drivers.

Doesn't make sense for them to gear up for only a few weeks, stop everything, then redo again next year.


----------



## txdriver

Well... it's been two weeks EXACTLY tonight and haven't heard a single sound to indicate that they even received my request to be a driver. Doesn't sound like it's very lucrative anyway.


----------



## Teksaz

txdriver said:


> Well... it's been two weeks EXACTLY tonight and haven't heard a single sound to indicate that they even received my request to be a driver.


Same here. Both myself and my son signed up here in the Phoenix market at least a month ago, and haven't heard a word. The only Phx. driver I've seen post on here is highwhey . I guess they didn't take everyone that signed up and that sucks. I was really hoping to drastically reduce my Ubering.


----------



## starvingdriverinmd

limepro said:


> Just picked up 12 hours for tomorrow, really gotta master the 12am shift grab if you want hours right now.


Kudos to you limepro, what's the secret to mastering the midnight grab, I purposely will stay up to check at midnight but nothing is ever available. 12 hours, I'm lucky to get 12 hours for the entire week


----------



## limepro

starvingdriverinmd said:


> Kudos to you limepro, what's the secret to mastering the midnight grab, I purposely will stay up to check at midnight but nothing is ever available. 12 hours, I'm lucky to get 12 hours for the entire week


Happens exactly at 12 and they don't last long.


----------



## starvingdriverinmd

limepro said:


> Happens exactly at 12 and they don't last long.


I start watching before 12 and then until about 12:30 chronically constantly watching it. Nothing.
I wish they actually have a phone number to contact Amazon support but its not available, only when you're only on delivery. I have emailed a couple of times asking what's up with hours for Flex drivers and they don't respond at all besides instructing me to keep checking the app for same day deliveries.


----------



## highwhey

Teksaz said:


> Same here. Both myself and my son signed up here in the Phoenix market at least a month ago, and haven't heard a word. The only Phx. driver I've seen post on here is highwhey . I guess they didn't take everyone that signed up and that sucks. I was really hoping to drastically reduce my Ubering.


Try signing up again or with a different email. I originally signed up about 2 months ago and got a response saying "we're not in the phoenix market yet, but we will contact you as soon as we are". It was a lie because a couple weeks ago I saw Phoenix included so I signed up again and received the invitation this time around.

You're not missing out on much tho, as of now I've had to stay up till 12am and quickly(as in you have 1 minute or less) snatch a 2 or 4hr block for next morning. This is something that I've had to do daily. They didn't schedule me for any hours next week. i also suspect they'res only a handful of flex drivers because I've only seen 3 different flex drivers when I go pickup.


----------



## GrandpaD

I had a slight issue today. Had a 2 hour block and made 3 deliveries. After the last one the app defaults to return to the warehouse. I had no returns/refused nor any insulated bags. I was 3 miles from my house...warehouse 18 miles away. Of course, they didn't have any more deliveries with 40 minutes remaining in my block.

I ended up meeting with a few local managers when I made a suggestion to change that default. I suggested that if the driver had no insulated bags (a known), no returns (detected via the app) or additional deliveries the app should just say "see you tomorrow". Why waste a driver's gas & time? Locals liked it...hopefully it'll make it into the works soon.

As a thanks, they asked if I wanted another 2 hour block right then. I accepted, 3 deliveries in 45 total minutes...then adios.


----------



## limepro

GrandpaD said:


> I had a slight issue today. Had a 2 hour block and made 3 deliveries. After the last one the app defaults to return to the warehouse. I had no returns/refused nor any insulated bags. I was 3 miles from my house...warehouse 18 miles away. Of course, they didn't have any more deliveries with 40 minutes remaining in my block.
> 
> I ended up meeting with a few local managers when I made a suggestion to change that default. I suggested that if the driver had no insulated bags (a known), no returns (detected via the app) or additional deliveries the app should just say "see you tomorrow". Why waste a driver's gas & time? Locals liked it...hopefully it'll make it into the works soon.
> 
> As a thanks, they asked if I wanted another 2 hour block right then. I accepted, 3 deliveries in 45 total minutes...then adios.


If there is 45 minutes left in a block sometimes it does default to the " your shift is over" screen. Not sure why not every time though. After your deliveries you can go home as they won't give more packages at the end of your shift, I have done that a couple times but they stopped allowing it the other day and are actually checking drivers every shift.


----------



## GrandpaD

If it does default that way occasionally, then none of the local managers knew it. They actually thought it was a waste to have to return for no reason. But the program is still fairly new, so kinks have to be worked out.


----------



## limepro

Managed to get 26 hours since Thursday, could probably get more but I'm going out of town tomorrow for the week.


----------



## krazo

limepro. You could probably make more money selling your secrets on getting hours than you make driving. I must be doing something wrong


----------



## limepro

krazo said:


> limepro. You could probably make more money selling your secrets on getting hours than you make driving. I must be doing something wrong


Lol, but then few people would get hours and they would complain it doesn't work.


----------



## krazo

I think you need to leave town more often. Give us novices a chance. I did get 4 hours on Xmas eve but have never been able to pick up extra hours. Happy holidays


----------



## GrandpaD

Midnight Friday tried to get Saturday hours. Selection screen came up...I moved the slider to make it a 4 hour block, hit the set button and hit a message I needed a later start time than 10 am. Moved it to noon...and before I could hit set...app reverted to no blocks available. Grrrrr.


----------



## Go3Team

When does one get their $50 gift card for making their first deliveries?


----------



## complex14

Go3Team said:


> When does one get their $50 gift card for making their first deliveries?


Signed up with amazon flex in miami end of November . Background took 3 to 4 days. I set myself up as available every day from 6am to midnight. So far I have only been assigned one block for 2 hours ! The onboarding is soooo misleading. It tells u you can work the hours u chose but that's not true . U tell them the hours u r available and they chose for u. And good luck ! If u get more than a day or two a week u r in the minority ! Like I said I've only gotten one day so far !

Still haven't gotten $50 amazon gift card that was promised .


----------



## krazo

complex14 - I am having the same experience as you. You have to write a note to limepro and beg for mercy. He is the only one I know that gets hours.


----------



## limepro

I'm not taking hours this week, I'm not even in the state.


----------



## krazo

limepro - thank you for taking a vacation and giving the rest of us an opportunity.


----------



## limepro

krazo said:


> limepro - thank you for taking a vacation and giving the rest of us an opportunity.


Did you get some? I finished last week 26 hours $683.


----------



## krazo

Only got the 4 hours they assigned me for tomorrow 6pm to 10pm. No luck with pop up hours. You need to tell me your secret


----------



## GrandpaD

Second time I get the pop-up hours "tease". Log on, it says hours available, I click...nothing... "no hours"...very frustrating.


----------



## Electricifier

GrandpaD said:


> Second time I get the pop-up hours "tease". Log on, it says hours available, I click...nothing... "no hours"...very frustrating.


Yeah, it can get frustrating. Did the midnight thing, and the hours were there for maybe two seconds...if that.


----------



## complex14

Has anyone received the $50 gift card yet?


----------



## krazo

Not me.


----------



## nighthawk398

complex14 said:


> Has anyone received the $50 gift card yet?


Yes it came via email


----------



## mausibaer

complex14 said:


> Has anyone received the $50 gift card yet?


Yep. Got it emailed around 2 weeks after I started.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

So how much money are people making per mile with this (before any expenses)?


----------



## mausibaer

CatchyMusicLover said:


> So how much money are people making per mile with this (before any expenses)?


It's not a per mile system. The pay is a flat rate per hour (which I think varies by city). All expenses are paid by the driver from that rate, including any extra costs like parking and tolls. I've had blocks where I showed up and they didn't have anything for me to deliver. I sat on my butt in the waiting area for two hours and got paid for it. I've had blocks where they sent me on a 40 mile round trip for two little bags and other runs where I made 7 stops in an hour that were incredibly close together. The most common block for me has been about 3 stops with a round trip of 25-30 miles, but there have been as many exceptions as the norm. This is Houston, which is very spread out compared to most large cities.


----------



## limepro

mausibaer said:


> It's not a per mile system. The pay is a flat rate per hour (which I think varies by city). All expenses are paid by the driver from that rate, including any extra costs like parking and tolls. I've had blocks where I showed up and they didn't have anything for me to deliver. I sat on my butt in the waiting area for two hours and got paid for it. I've had blocks where they sent me on a 40 mile round trip for two little bags and other runs where I made 7 stops in an hour that were incredibly close together. The most common block for me has been about 3 stops with a round trip of 25-30 miles, but there have been as many exceptions as the norm. This is Houston, which is very spread out compared to most large cities.


Same here, I have had 60 mile round trips with 4 stops or 10 mile round trips with 5 stops, I have also had single stop runs. Also tips add up but it is different everyday.


----------



## SlimJim615

I thought the pay was the same in every city 18 plus tips 27 for holidays.


----------



## GrandpaD

SlimJim615 said:


> I thought the pay was the same in every city 18 plus tips 27 for holidays.


 That's the rate in Vegas.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

mausibaer said:


> It's not a per mile system. The pay is a flat rate per hour (which I think varies by city). All expenses are paid by the driver from that rate, including any extra costs like parking and tolls. I've had blocks where I showed up and they didn't have anything for me to deliver. I sat on my butt in the waiting area for two hours and got paid for it. I've had blocks where they sent me on a 40 mile round trip for two little bags and other runs where I made 7 stops in an hour that were incredibly close together. The most common block for me has been about 3 stops with a round trip of 25-30 miles, but there have been as many exceptions as the norm. This is Houston, which is very spread out compared to most large cities.


Sure, but one can still give an estimate right? I get that obviously every city is different (Houston being an outlier) but I was just curious if it works out well in the miles vs money factor. 
Still waiting on even hearing back from them despite others in Vegas having started....but it sounds like even with the less flexible scheduling it's probably much more worth it than the piddly amount UberLyft pays.


----------



## limepro

GrandpaD said:


> That's the rate in Vegas.


It's the same everywhere.


----------



## grams777

In Nashville, I went to a signup for the contractor version of Amazon deliveries using my own car. After I noticed in the contract that there was no insurance, I walked out. The person there tried to pretend my personal insurance would cover me while driving for them.

The pay was less and there was no commercial insurance. There's no way it is worth that risk. I've had other courier jobs try the same thing. So I wouldn't be too envious of the non-flex contractors.

On Flex, I haven't got any hours since the initial rollout. I refuse to setup a block of time only for them to be able to pigeon hole me in a 2 hour block here and there. Midnight availability also seems mostly non existent. This is flexible alright - for Amazon not the driver. Put a fork in this even it is worth the pay, which I'm not saying it is.


----------



## FlexDriver

grams777 said:


> In Nashville, I went to a signup for the contractor version of Amazon deliveries using my own car. After I noticed in the contract that there was no insurance, I walked out. The person there tried to pretend my personal insurance would cover me while driving for them.
> 
> The pay was less and there was no commercial insurance. There's no way it is worth that risk. I've had other courier jobs try the same thing. So I wouldn't be too envious of the non-flex contractors.
> 
> On Flex, I haven't got any hours since the initial rollout. I refuse to setup a block of time only for them to be able to pigeon hole me in a 2 hour block here and there. Midnight availability also seems mostly non existent. Put a fork in this even it is worth the pay, which I'm not saying it is.


Would you mind sharing the pay structure they have for the non-flex contractors?


----------



## grams777

FlexDriver said:


> Would you mind sharing the pay structure they have for the non-flex contractors?


I think it was 15 per hour, but I wasn't clear on how the tips factored in.


----------



## FlexDriver

grams777 said:


> I think it was 15 per hour, but I wasn't clear on how the tips factored in.


So you have to pay for gas, maintenance, tolls and insurance in $15/hr that sucks! IMO people do not tip regular couriers like UPS, Fedex etc so there is a thin chance of getting tips in the non-flex courier. People tip to flex drivers due to huge encouragement/ motivation by the default app (10% recommendation) to the customer, again this is my assumption I could be wrong.


----------



## grams777

FlexDriver said:


> So you have to pay for gas, maintenance, tolls and insurance in $15/hr that sucks! IMO people do not tip regular couriers like UPS, Fedex etc so there is a thin chance of getting tips in the non-flex courier. People tip to flex drivers due to huge encouragement/ motivation by the default app (10% recommendation) to the customer, again this is my assumption I could be wrong.


Right. And that's commercial insurance you really need which runs about $400 a month for commercial 100/300 coverage and $20k collision. They do not provide any additional coverage beyond your personal policy. But, your personal policy isn't going to cover this. Flex drivers, on the other hand, are supposedly covered similar to Uber and Lyft.

That's why most courier jobs like this don't make sense. I've had close calls doing courier work. It's just a matter of time before even what you think you made gets wiped out.

If you drive 40 hours a week, that means you need $2.50 per hour just for commercial insurance. If you only drive 20 hours per week, that's $5 per hour. If you don't carry commercial insurance then that's about the extra cost of your risk over time. This is also about what the Safety fees paid by the pax on each uber and Lyft ride cover.

So the flex drivers are really making quite a bit more per hour given the rate and insurance differences. I don't know if the contractors even really make much of anything if you deduct mileage and the commercial insurance factor.


----------



## FlexDriver

grams777 said:


> Right. And that's commercial insurance you really need which runs about $400 a month for commercial 100/300 coverage and $20k collision. They do not provide any additional coverage beyond your personal policy. But, your personal policy isn't going to cover this. Flex drivers, on the other hand, are supposedly covered similar to Uber and Lyft.
> 
> That's why most courier jobs like this don't make sense. I've had close calls doing courier work. It's just a matter of time before even what you think you made gets wiped out.
> 
> If you drive 40 hours a week, that means you need $2.50 per hour just for commercial insurance. If you only drive 20 hours per week, that's $5 per hour. If you don't carry commercial insurance then that's about the extra cost of your risk over time. This is also about what the Safety fees paid by the pax on each uber and Lyft ride cover.
> 
> So the flex drivers are really making quite a bit more per hour given the rate and insurance differences. I don't know if the contractors even really make much of anything if you deduct mileage and the commercial insurance factor.


WOW! I didn't knew that commercial insurance is that expensive! I agree with that Flex drivers are making handsome money if the work is consistence enough, hopefully it will get better when they will really get some kind of scheduled work of atleast 30-40 hrs/wk, if not if it will stay like that people will get disappointed and start leaving. I am optimistic that things will improve and this "new" model will succeed. Lets hope for good!


----------



## limepro

Not a single shift posted at midnight for Sunday, to be expected just after a big spending holiday though.


----------



## limepro

Today was full of all new people, leaving packages, refusing far away drops, just really screwing those there to work. They need to have a better screening process.


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

They don't understand that everyone is being watched and if you can deliver your packages on time, they will trust you with more stops.


----------



## limepro

I am Cornholio!!! said:


> They don't understand that everyone is being watched and if you can deliver your packages on time, they will trust you with more stops.


Yeah my buddy had 11 stops and a few were others that forgot a package on the cart.


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

11 stops? I would take that just for the challenge. I would say more but I have to look out for myself. Money doesn't grow on trees but hard work can make money appear when you aren't working.

Oh, I want to publicly thank Uber for training me. Uber, you taught me how to use Google Maps and to drive long distances for little wage. So, now I don't have a problem driving anywhere.


----------



## limepro

I am Cornholio!!! said:


> 11 stops? I would take that just for the challenge. I would say more but I have to look out for myself. Money doesn't grow on trees but hard work can make money appear when you aren't working.
> 
> Oh, I want to publicly thank Uber for training me. Uber, you taught me how to use Google Maps and to drive long distances for little wage. So, now I don't have a problem driving anywhere.


I understand, I just hate they are giving the hours to the new people who mess up instead of those that actually work hard. Hours should go to those that do it correctly and extra hours to those new people.


----------



## Electricifier

limepro said:


> I understand, I just hate they are giving the hours to the new people who mess up instead of those that actually work hard. Hours should go to those that do it correctly and extra hours to those new people.


I still see lots of people asking how to use the app, and scan their packages...so Amazon is still hiring and on boarding new drivers. Sucks, but hopefully it will pick up. Getting hours though is still a crapshoot, and the odds are getting worse by the day


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

yeah, the system is on a first come - first serve basis. So, everyone has an opportunity to get work and prove themselves. I've completed over a hundred deliveries with only one mess up and a few close calls. But I've shown that I want to work and willing to get the job done without complaining or turning routes down. I think most people have the same attitude but don't understand this is a fast pace job that will put a lot of miles on their vehicles.


----------



## limepro

I am Cornholio!!! said:


> yeah, the system is on a first come - first serve basis. So, everyone has an opportunity to get work and prove themselves. I've completed over a hundred deliveries with only one mess up and a few close calls. But I've shown that I want to work and willing to get the job done without complaining or turning routes down. I think most people have the same attitude but don't understand this is a fast pace job that will put a lot of miles on their vehicles.


I have done a few hundred deliveries and have seen how people refuse routes, forget packages, show up late and just plain don't know how to use the app. My buddy is Cuban and said he can't believe how many rafters are there today, can't speak English, don't know that city, etc.


----------



## GrandpaD

I've never refused a route...but I do frown on getting an insulated bag my last block of the day...especially if it's on the other side of town. 

I did learn to take a picture of unattended drops. CS wanted me to go there (25 miles away while I'm in the middle of a 5 house block) and show them. No way. Local dispatch called, I described the drop location and key points of the porch...I had the right house. Stuff either walked or customer lied. WTF do I want with Red Bull, paper towels and TP anyway? Pics from now on.


----------



## limepro

GrandpaD said:


> I've never refused a route...but I do frown on getting an insulated bag my last block of the day...especially if it's on the other side of town.
> 
> I did learn to take a picture of unattended drops. CS wanted me to go there (25 miles away while I'm in the middle of a 5 house block) and show them. No way. Local dispatch called, I described the drop location and key points of the porch...I had the right house. Stuff either walked or customer lied. WTF do I want with Red Bull, paper towels and TP anyway? Pics from now on.


I have taken pics in sketchy neighborhoods.


----------



## FlexDriver

I am Cornholio!!! said:


> ........... Oh, I want to publicly thank Uber for training me. Uber, you taught me how to use Google Maps and to drive long distances for little wage. So, now I don't have a problem driving anywhere.


You are welcome! If you want to thank me by heart just send some more stupid A$$ hole/s who replaces you, I will give you referral bonus.
............. Travis


----------



## No Need to Tip

limepro said:


> It is now in Dallas and it may have already started in Miami. Not sure if it is anywhere else yet.


Started in Las Vegas, NV in Oct. My 1st day was Christmas Eve. I netted just under $500. I don't know how it'll be non-holidays.


----------



## limepro

No Need to Tip said:


> Started in Las Vegas, NV in Oct. My 1st day was Christmas Eve. I netted just under $500. I don't know how it'll be non-holidays.


It is good even non-holiday if you can get the hours, they aren't handing any out so you have to fight for them though.


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

One day I will learn to just hit the button and not worry about adding hours. smh


----------



## FlexDriver

I only see a 2 hours delivery blocks at midnight now, all 4, 6 & 8 hours blocks are removed from midnight hunt. Anyone else seen 4, 6 & 8 hours blocks at midnight??
No weekly schedules, no 4, 6 & 8 hours blocks midnight, most of the popups during the day are also limited to 2 hrs block now (if I luckily see them). I don't understand what was the purpose of creating that hype at onboarding/hiring and false advertising?
Seems like DoorDash or Posmates is calling me! I hate delivering food as at the end of your shift you and your car smells like a Taco or Burrito.


----------



## limepro

There hasn't been anything at midnight for the last 2 days.


----------



## Electricifier

FlexDriver said:


> I only see a 2 hours delivery blocks at midnight now, all 4, 6 & 8 hours blocks are removed from midnight hunt. Anyone else seen 4, 6 & 8 hours blocks at midnight??
> No weekly schedules, no 4, 6 & 8 hours blocks midnight, most of the popups during the day are also limited to 2 hrs block now. I don't understand what was the purpose of creating hype at hiring and false advertising?


I'm not even seeing the popups like I used to, and the midnight hours are gone within seconds if there even are any...too many sharks swimming in the same pool. The good times are over...it was fun while it lasted though


----------



## GrandpaD

I just got a pop-up...but nothing available when I opened the app. I believe it'll be a bit slower for a while as I haven't seen Amazon doing any big "after Xmas sales" yet.


----------



## nighthawk398

GrandpaD said:


> I just got a pop-up...but nothing available when I opened the app. I believe it'll be a bit slower for a while as I haven't seen Amazon doing any big "after Xmas sales" yet.


The thing is, its not the items on Amazon.com its the items on the mobile amazon now app


----------



## krazo

GrandpaD said:


> I just got a pop-up...but nothing available when I opened the app. I believe it'll be a bit slower for a while as I haven't seen Amazon doing any big "after Xmas sales" yet.


How do you enable your phone to receive pop-ups? I have been signing in and signing out to check for available blocks.


----------



## starvingdriverinmd

nighthawk398 said:


> The thing is, its not the items on Amazon.com its the items on the mobile amazon now app


A lot of customers hate the idea of Amazon requesting to. put a tip on there and they hate the idea of only being able to use their phone mobile app they want to use laptops and tablets as well for ordering through prime now. 
It's the same things everywhere I'm in Maryland and I feel like we all just got duped basically just used for the Christmas rush holidays when we were all misled thinking it was going to be a year round full time deal.


----------



## nighthawk398

starvingdriverinmd said:


> A lot of customers hate the idea of Amazon requesting to. put a tip on there and they hate the idea of only being able to use their phone mobile app they want to use laptops and tablets as well for ordering through prime now.
> It's the same things everywhere I'm in Maryland and I feel like we all just got duped basically just used for the Christmas rush holidays when we were all misled thinking it was going to be a year round full time deal.


I can see your point on laptops, but can't tablets use the same mobile app if they are android or iPad?


----------



## GrandpaD

nighthawk398 said:


> I can see your point on laptops, but can't tablets use the same mobile app if they are android or iPad?


 Out of curiosity, I downloaded the app on my tablet (yep, it works on tablets). Just browsing a single category (tablets..as I just bought one) their selection is no where near what you'd see on their main site. Basically if it's not something Amazon directly sells you can't get it on Prime Now.


----------



## krazo

Is anyone in Miami getting any hours. Pop Up or otherwise?


----------



## limepro

krazo said:


> Is anyone in Miami getting any hours. Pop Up or otherwise?


Nope, saw a single block pop up and wasn't quick enough.


----------



## GrandpaD

Got a pop-up. Unfortunately it was to start in 20 minutes and it'd take me a good 25 to get there. Oh well.


----------



## krazo

limepro said:


> Nope, saw a single block pop up and wasn't quick enough.


Lotta people out of town this week. Maybe it will get better next week. If not, see you in Brickell. Uber On.


----------



## limepro

krazo said:


> Lotta people out of town this week. Maybe it will get better next week. If not, see you in Brickell. Uber On.


The warehouse is filled with all new faces as well.


----------



## krazo

You mean Amazon people or new drivers?


----------



## starvingdriverinmd

nighthawk398 said:


> Yes it came via email


Yes, right before Christmas, by email


----------



## starvingdriverinmd

limepro said:


> Today was full of all new people, leaving packages, refusing far away drops, just really screwing those there to work. They need to have a better screening process.


I agree with better screening process. I think they should also be making you show proof of your own liability insurance on your vehicle as well, because here in Maryland I don't think some of them even have car insurance


----------



## nighthawk398

GrandpaD said:


> Out of curiosity, I downloaded the app on my tablet (yep, it works on tablets). Just browsing a single category (tablets..as I just bought one) their selection is no where near what you'd see on their main site. Basically if it's not something Amazon directly sells you can't get it on Prime Now.


that's what I was trying to explain, its not the big sales they have on amazon.com its a limited stock with a lot groceries


----------



## starvingdriverinmd

FlexDriver said:


> I only see a 2 hours delivery blocks at midnight now, all 4, 6 & 8 hours blocks are removed from midnight hunt. Anyone else seen 4, 6 & 8 hours blocks at midnight??
> No weekly schedules, no 4, 6 & 8 hours blocks midnight, most of the popups during the day are also limited to 2 hrs block now (if I luckily see them). I don't understand what was the purpose of creating that hype at onboarding/hiring and false advertising?
> Seems like DoorDash or Posmates is calling me! I hate delivering food as at the end of your shift you and your car smells like a Taco or Burrito.


I actually signed up for postmates but I haven't done any delivery because it doesn't seem as lucrative, basically working on a percentage of their delivery charge, I do think they pay per mileage and then you get your tip 100%. If there's anyone that has done postmates, please respond or post something on here because I would like to know if they're actually making money.

Plus I'm not for sure if I'm going to like the idea of actually going and doing someones grocery shopping for them and then they have the PEX card or you have to actually carry cash with you to pay for the customers order up front. which I'm not a big fan of


----------



## FlexDriver

starvingdriverinmd said:


> I actually signed up for postmates but I haven't done any delivery because it doesn't seem as lucrative, basically working on a percentage of their delivery charge, I do think they pay per mileage and then you get your tip 100%. If there's anyone that has done postmates, please respond or post something on here because I would like to know if they're actually making money.
> 
> Plus I'm not for sure if I'm going to like the idea of actually going and doing someones grocery shopping for them and then they have the PEX card or you have to actually carry cash with you to pay for the customers order up front. which I'm not a big fan of


No one likes to do that if you have another option/s...................
Even if you are getting 30hrs/wk in Flex you will be clearing out $550-600 a week (minus Gas, Tolls, Maintenance, Depreciation on vehicle) plus end of the year you have to deal with payroll taxes on the top as you are 1099 contractor. So in my opinion it is no way near *"lucrative"* at all!


----------



## limepro

krazo said:


> You mean Amazon people or new drivers?


New drivers, it has been all new drivers all week.


----------



## krazo

I hope everyone enjoyed the email from Amazon saying things will be slow for the next few months, but thanks for helping us out during the holidays. No hours for me next week.


----------



## limepro

krazo said:


> I hope everyone enjoyed the email from Amazon saying things will be slow for the next few months, but thanks for helping us out during the holidays. No hours for me next week.


Yep, was fun while it lasted. Why they kept onboarding people is beyond me, now they have all these people sitting in limbo. I don't know of anyone that got hours for next week.


----------



## huwyane

I only got scheduled 6 hours for next Saturday and I've been doing Flex since around Thanksgiving. Haven't seen any pop up deliveries for the past 3 days..  
I wonder what their "initiatives" are to increase our deliveries!


----------



## FlexDriver

huwyane said:


> I only got scheduled 6 hours for next Saturday and I've been doing Flex since around Thanksgiving. Haven't seen any pop up deliveries for the past 3 days..
> I wonder what their "initiatives" are to increase our deliveries!


*Murphy's law of initiatives*

*Project Planning*: If anything can go wrong, it will. Usually at the most inopportune time.
*Performance Management*: If someone can get it wrong, they will.
*Risk Assessment*: If several things can go wrong, the one you would LEAST like to happen will occur.
*Practical creativity*: If you can think of four ways that something can go wrong, it will go wrong in a fifth way
LOL!

Keep driving UBER and make Travis a *trillionaire*


----------



## limepro

huwyane said:


> I only got scheduled 6 hours for next Saturday and I've been doing Flex since around Thanksgiving. Haven't seen any pop up deliveries for the past 3 days..
> I wonder what their "initiatives" are to increase our deliveries!


They are trying to get into liquor and food deliveries, think of restaraunt and bars ordering large liquor orders all from amazon, would be huge.


----------



## complex14

limepro said:


> They are trying to get into liquor and food deliveries, think of restaraunt and bars ordering large liquor orders all from amazon, would be huge.


When is this suppossed to happen? I have yet to be scheduled for a shift.
Am only able to pick up 2 hour blocks once in a blue moon and only if I stalk the app!!! (Miami) also never received the $50 gift card.


----------



## complex14

I have never delivered food but I just applied to these in Miami. If anyone knows of any other please let me know. Thanks guys!
Shipt
Deliv
Postmates
Instacart
Grubhub
Ddiwork
Task rabbit


----------



## limepro

complex14 said:


> When is this suppossed to happen? I have yet to be scheduled for a shift.
> Am only able to pick up 2 hour blocks once in a blue moon and only if I stalk the app!!! (Miami) also never received the $50 gift card.


They told me they almost have it, just waiting on state to finalize everything.


----------



## FlexDriver

complex14 said:


> I have never delivered food but I just applied to these in Miami. If anyone knows of any other please let me know. Thanks guys!
> Shipt
> Deliv
> Postmates
> Instacart
> Grubhub
> Ddiwork
> Task rabbit


Here are few more:
FavorDelivery.com
deliverydudes.com
If you want consistent income try applying to rich/wealthy neighborhood Papa John's and Pizza Hut, you will make good (5pm to 11pm shift) and in the day time stick with Flex Delivery during day time its comparatively less drivers than evening, people get off of their jobs and students get off their schools doing part time flex deliveries in evening IMO


----------



## starvingdriverinmd

It seems that some of us drivers in maryland are getting totally blocked from even snagging 2 hr blocks, drivers will comment on getting blocks throughout the day, not me?.
I watch this app constantly and don't see anything, refresh, all that stuff. Nothing, my last block was on Tuesday, a 2 hr block. No paycheck this week I guess.
this is pathatic


----------



## starvingdriverinmd

limepro said:


> They are trying to get into liquor and food deliveries, think of restaraunt and bars ordering large liquor orders all from amazon, would be huge.


We do hot wheels here in MD already, still nothing coming through my app. I haven't heard anything about liquor yet for md.


----------



## limepro

starvingdriverinmd said:


> It seems that some of us drivers in maryland are getting totally blocked from even snagging 2 hr blocks, drivers will comment on getting blocks throughout the day, not me?.
> I watch this app constantly and don't see anything, refresh, all that stuff. Nothing, my last block was on Tuesday, a 2 hr block. No paycheck this week I guess.
> this is pathatic


I hadn't seen anything all week until last night I was able to snag 14 hours.


----------



## starvingdriverinmd

FlexDriver said:


> No one likes to do that if you have another option/s...................
> Even if you are getting 30hrs/wk in Flex you will be clearing out $550-600 a week (minus Gas, Tolls, Maintenance, Depreciation on vehicle) plus end of the year you have to deal with payroll taxes on the top as you are 1099 contractor. So in my opinion it is no way near *"lucrative"* at all!


I'm not even getting any hours lately. Hurting


----------



## limepro

FlexDriver said:


> No one likes to do that if you have another option/s...................
> Even if you are getting 30hrs/wk in Flex you will be clearing out $550-600 a week (minus Gas, Tolls, Maintenance, Depreciation on vehicle) plus end of the year you have to deal with payroll taxes on the top as you are 1099 contractor. So in my opinion it is no way near *"lucrative"* at all!


If I could get 30 hours a week I would clear ovee 1k before my expenses, and after your write off taxes are very little.


----------



## GrandpaD

I saw this on another forum. I'm not 100% sure of the accuracy, but it supposedly shows all delivery/ride share companies in your particular town. http://dispatcher.com/

I'm playing the Midnight game...lucky to get one 2 hour block a day.


----------



## complex14

Awesome thanks!
PS. I don't know how limepro does it. He truly is a pro!


----------



## limepro

complex14 said:


> Awesome thanks!
> PS. I don't know how limepro does it. He truly is a pro!


I have probably met you in there, I am one of the 2 white guys that shows up to do deliveries lol.


----------



## itsablackmarket

limepro said:


> I have probably met you in there, I am one of the 2 white guys that shows up to do deliveries lol.


Do you have to worry about parking tickets on any of the deliveries?


----------



## limepro

itsablackmarket said:


> Do you have to worry about parking tickets on any of the deliveries?


I had a couple yesterday I was worried about it but most of the time valet are really cool and let me park and run in. I had a few apartments downtown and one I parked in the loading zone and another in a clearly no parking but avoided tickets both times. There were no parking spots available at all.


----------



## complex14

limepro said:


> I have probably met you in there, I am one of the 2 white guys that shows up to do deliveries lol.


When I was there all i saw were skinny young cubanitos . But I think they were with the courier company. They all sped off with windows down and loud music lol 
I live near the warehouse and
My deliveries were in aventura and Miami Gardens both were gated communities.


----------



## limepro

complex14 said:


> When I was there all i saw were skinny young cubanitos . But I think they were with the courier company. They all sped off with windows down and loud music lol
> I live near the warehouse and
> My deliveries were in aventura and Miami Gardens both were gated communities.


The couriers have yellow badges on, flex don't get anything except some people got a gray primenow shirt, I got 1 but they ran out before I could grab another. I really hope flex takes off, I love amazon, I order from them all the time and if I do have a problem they fix it immediately.


----------



## krazo

limepro. I got two t shirts but no hours. Take that.


----------



## limepro

krazo said:


> limepro. I got two t shirts but no hours. Take that.


If you got some fat guy shirts I'll gladly take them off your hands lol.


----------



## krazo

limepro said:


> They are trying to get into liquor and food deliveries, think of restaraunt and bars ordering large liquor orders all from amazon, would be huge.


That will depend on the price. Most restaurants and bars order their spirits and wine from factory direct wholesalers. Amazon is probably going after the local liquor stores as Amazon does with their regular products against local retailers. 99% of the products I have bought from Amazon were available locally, but I'm too lazy to drive to the store and buy them. Amazon sells convenience and service. I enjoyed the delivery hours you were gracious enough to sacrifice in the past, and look forward to more in the future. Please take another vacation.


----------



## krazo

limepro said:


> If you got some fat guy shirts I'll gladly take them off your hands lol.


I got size large that shrunk to medium after the first wash. Look for XXL.


----------



## limepro

krazo said:


> That will depend on the price. Most restaurants and bars order their spirits and wine from factory direct wholesalers. Amazon is probably going after the local liquor stores as Amazon does with their regular products against local retailers. 99% of the products I have bought from Amazon were available locally, but I'm too lazy to drive to the store and buy them. Amazon sells convenience and service. I enjoyed the delivery hours you were gracious enough to sacrifice in the past, and look forward to more in the future. Please take another vacation.


Amazon buys most products direct from manufacturer which is how they are able to offer lower prices on 99% of their products, they cut out the middle man and they buy in bulk and pass on the savings much like BJ's, Costco and Sams except Amazon doesn't have the overhead those stores do since they don't have brick and mortar retail outlets. This is also how Walmart is able to keep prices low because they buy direct from manufacturer and have distribution centers that then distribute products to the stores. The amount of money it takes to run a warehouse vs to run a warehouse and a retail outlet are huge and the savings are passed on to the customer.

I pay $35.99 for the diapers at BJ's or $30.99 from Amazon for the same ones and save on gas.

Especially in Miami where we have a ton of the liquor headquarters and distribution centers they could stock the warehouse with all the major brands and distribute them. Think how much easier it would be for smaller establishments to keep track of inventory and spending if they were able to order only what they needed for say the weekend rather than what they need for the entire week, or if they have a great night and need to restock instead of running to the liquor store they can order from Amazon.

If amazon sold Milk and other groceries I would never have to go to the grocery store again except for very few items, as it is now I get all my laundry detergent, toilet paper, paper towels, etc. from Amazon. I wish they also got into the cigarette business, I would order that from them too.


----------



## limepro

krazo said:


> I got size large that shrunk to medium after the first wash. Look for XXL.


When I grabbed one they had Medium, Large and 3X. I normally wear XL so I grabbed the 3x figuring it would shrink and it did. The shirts are nice and soft though.


----------



## krazo

I too would probably buy grocery items from Amazon if they offered them. But then again, I would probably miss going to Winn Dixie and at checkout being told in how much I owe in spanish, of which I understand nada.


----------



## limepro

krazo said:


> I too would probably buy grocery items from Amazon if they offered them. But then again, I would probably miss going to Winn Dixie and at checkout being told in how much I owe in spanish, of which I understand nada.


I had one the other day, guy working in produce didn't know "sour oranges" in English. At least know what everything is in your department.


----------



## starvingdriverinmd

So now we have drivers here in Maryland converting over to the actual contract company one person in particular ..actually started as a contractor ..switch to flex and now back being a contractor.. something ain't right here. This person in particular said they're going to do both contracting and flex. Talk about double dipping
I also think Amazon needs to start clamping down on flex drivers, showing proof of valid registration for the vehicle and updated insurance information because some of these drivers think because Amazon carries insurance on us while we are on their clock that they don't have to carry insurance at all.
Then i overheard need it now drivers claiming that Amazon is messing with their tips... its like you want to say excuse me but you're getting 40 to 50 hours a week, flex drivers are only getting 4 - 10 hours a week.. god I wish that they would get rid of this contract company


----------



## starvingdriverinmd

limepro said:


> When I grabbed one they had Medium, Large and 3X. I normally wear XL so I grabbed the 3x figuring it would shrink and it did. The shirts are nice and soft though.


Wow, you guys gets shirts, only contractors here in MD get hats and jackets, flex ppl get nothing, not even hours.


----------



## FlexDriver

starvingdriverinmd said:


> Wow, you guys gets shirts, only contractors here in MD get hats and jackets, flex ppl get nothing, not even hours.


Do you do anything else besides complaining?.................. I do not get hours too but I created different options like Postmates, Pizza Hut etc to pay our bill. Sorry if I sounds rude.


----------



## krazo

I think I have been replaced by a drone


----------



## Ryle2013

Last 2 days nothing at midnight.


----------



## GrandpaD

I had 1 block at midnight...accepted it...and another block came up. I pressed "accept deliveries" and app crashed (technical difficulties message) and I lost both blocks. Grrr. But, late this am, got a pop-up for a block starting in 40 minutes. I grabbed that bad boy.


----------



## limepro

Ryle2013 said:


> Last 2 days nothing at midnight.


I have been seeing a pattern of blocks popping up every 3 days for me. I believe there are 3 groups and they post the midnight blocks for each group each 3 days. I could be wrong but so far it seems to be the case, will find out tonight as its night 3.


----------



## huwyane

Nothing for me again during Midnight.


----------



## krazo

limepro said:


> I have been seeing a pattern of blocks popping up every 3 days for me. I believe there are 3 groups and they post the midnight blocks for each group each 3 days. I could be wrong but so far it seems to be the case, will find out tonight as its night 3.


limepro - We are all waiting with baited breath to see if your theory is correct.


----------



## limepro

krazo said:


> limepro - We are all waiting with baited breath to see if your theory is correct.


I didn't see anything but couldn't take it even if I had.


----------



## complex14

Didn't work for
Me lol


----------



## complex14

Went to onboarding for instacart today have first shift on Thursday. They claim you are guaranteed $13 plus tips. I will see how far out the deliveries are and if it's worth it. Hope it is! I need me some $$$$. Holidays wiped me out!
Will post update Friday.


----------



## FlexDriver

complex14 said:


> Went to onboarding for instacart today have first shift on Thursday. They claim you are guaranteed $13 plus tips. I will see how far out the deliveries are and if it's worth it. Hope it is! I need me some $$$$. Holidays wiped me out!
> Will post update Friday.


How you like *instacart *so far? I am also considering to join subject to your feed back. TIA


----------



## complex14

I am not sure yet how I feel about it. I worked Thursday and Friday but it's not reflecting properly in pay tab. I emailed support they said Sunday is when they do their calculations and I should have the correct amount I will be paid for those two days so I was waiting until Sunday to do the review. They also emailed the paragraph below regarding pay.

The way the hourly guarantee works is they take the total {commission/commission+tips/hourly base+tips} earned while working for the {week/day} and divide by the number of hours you worked. If that amount is under $13 an hour then they will pay the difference between what you earned and the guaranteed amount. If you earn over that then there will be no guarantee added, and the closer your are to this amount on your own the less guarantee you will see. It is just there as a safety net to make sure you earn a certain amount, not a bonus added on top.

Confused yet? Me too.
As far as driving -it's all over the place with constant texting and phone calls telling you -you need to go faster or you will be booted from system. 

Thursday I only worked 4 hours and it was great but Friday I was on for 10 hours and had a completely different experience. Plus I got stuck in Friday rush hour traffic that included multiple accidents during one of my deliveries and the phone calls and texts wouldn't stop (automated)

They are hiring like crazy and it's super easy to get on with them. I didn't even interview. Just filled out application, uploaded license and insurance card passed background check and was invited to a one hour training where they gave me a pex card to do the shopping. So super easy to get in.

Now another thing to point out is in two days I only shopped twice. The rest were pickups for delivery from Costco. 

Also there is no down time the minute you finish one delivery they are texting you with location of next.

Like I said once I see exactly how much I will be paid I will follow up and let you know whether I think it's worth it or not.


----------



## FlexDriver

complex14 said:


> I am not sure yet how I feel about it. I worked Thursday and Friday but it's not reflecting properly in pay tab. I emailed support they said Sunday is when they do their calculations and I should have the correct amount I will be paid for those two days so I was waiting until Sunday to do the review. They also emailed the paragraph below regarding pay.
> 
> The way the hourly guarantee works is they take the total {commission/commission+tips/hourly base+tips} earned while working for the {week/day} and divide by the number of hours you worked. If that amount is under $13 an hour then they will pay the difference between what you earned and the guaranteed amount. If you earn over that then there will be no guarantee added, and the closer your are to this amount on your own the less guarantee you will see. It is just there as a safety net to make sure you earn a certain amount, not a bonus added on top.
> 
> Confused yet? Me too.
> As far as driving -it's all over the place with constant texting and phone calls telling you -you need to go faster or you will be booted from system.
> 
> Thursday I only worked 4 hours and it was great but Friday I was on for 10 hours and had a completely different experience. Plus I got stuck in Friday rush hour traffic that included multiple accidents during one of my deliveries and the phone calls and texts wouldn't stop (automated)
> 
> They are hiring like crazy and it's super easy to get on with them. I didn't even interview. Just filled out application, uploaded license and insurance card passed background check and was invited to a one hour training where they gave me a pex card to do the shopping. So super easy to get in.
> 
> Now another thing to point out is in two days I only shopped twice. The rest were pickups for delivery from Costco.
> 
> Also there is no down time the minute you finish one delivery they are texting you with location of next.
> 
> Like I said once I see exactly how much I will be paid I will follow up and let you know whether I think it's worth it or not.


Looks like they are super busy. Do you receive any cash tips from customers? I will anxiously wait for your "final" say! Thanks again.


----------



## huwyane

Anyone in Miami see any pop up deliveries this past week? Haven't seen anything since last Saturday.


----------



## SomeChick82

FlexDriver said:


> Looks like they are super busy. Do you receive any cash tips from customers? I will anxiously wait for your "final" say! Thanks again.


From what I understood, cash tips were not allowed. If offered, you have to decline them.


----------



## limepro

huwyane said:


> Anyone in Miami see any pop up deliveries this past week? Haven't seen anything since last Saturday.


Nope not a single one.


----------



## complex14

I did not get any cash tips. 

My pay tab still says $45 when it should obviously be much more with the $13 an hour guarantee at 14 hours worked. I have emailed support again and also emailed the area manager who i did the one hour training with. So far no reply.
I will be very upset if I drove all around town for two days for a mere $45! 
I will continue to update.


----------



## FlexDriver

limepro said:


> Nope not a single one.


Amazon Flex = Rest In Pieces
Looks like the dispatchers are calling/telling their loved one's when the pop ups gonna show up on the app so that they can snatch them. Dead here in Atlanta as well!


----------



## FlexDriver

SomeChick82 said:


> From what I understood, cash tips were not allowed. If offered, you have to decline them.


I am talking about the "Instacart" service not Amazon Flex. Yeah its off the topic but there are no delivery blocks available for Amazon Flex so as an American I have to right to "complain" that is what I am doing lol!


----------



## complex14

Thanks for reaching out! Looks like your zone pays out weekly, so on Sundays at Midnight, your hourly will be calculated. I also included your pay structure below for you to review.


When the Full Service wage structure applies, shoppers are paid: tips, a delivery commission, an item commission. The shopper keeps 100% of tips. Their delivery commission is $5.00. Their item commission is $0.50, or $5.00 per batch, whichever is greater. Shoppers on these shifts have an average hourly guarantee of $13.00. This hourly guarantee includes tips and is paid out weekly.

This from customer service I will believe it when I see it !


----------



## FlexDriver

complex14 said:


> I did not get any cash tips.
> 
> My pay tab still says $45 when it should obviously be much more with the $13 an hour guarantee at 14 hours worked. I have emailed support again and also emailed the area manager who i did the one hour training with. So far no reply.
> I will be very upset if I drove all around town for two days for a mere $45!
> I will continue to update.


There are new grocery delivery companies mushrooming all over here in Atlanta, one of them is offering 7.5% of total receipt amount plus $5 per delivery and tips, so just for sake of example if the receipt amount is $60, you get approx $4.5 + $5 + $5(tip) = Around $15 from there you have to pay gas, insurance, maintenance which does not worth it, as you will be loading , unloading, bring in the houses/s its lot of of labor for $8-9/hr after expenses IMO!


----------



## Fefe

I tried signing up for Flex. It stopped me after the Verizon question. Tried again and it sent me a link to a dead survey. Tried again, nothing. Lol.

Looking into InstaCart now. I was hearing there is a major lack of hours for Flex here in Atlanta. I'm guessing it is due to their current contract.


----------



## complex14

Fefe said:


> I tried signing up for Flex. It stopped me after the Verizon question. Tried again and it sent me a link to a dead survey. Tried again, nothing. Lol.
> 
> Looking into InstaCart now. I was hearing there is a major lack of hours for Flex here in Atlanta. I'm guessing it is due to their current contract.


Don't feel bad no hours for Flex in Miami either. I think most of us are moving on.


----------



## Fefe

complex14 said:


> Don't feel bad no hours for Flex in Miami either. I think most of us are moving on.


That sucks because Amazon Flex sounded like such a good idea. I'm trying to get more answers regarding InstaCart.


----------



## complex14

FlexDriver said:


> There are new grocery delivery companies mushrooming all over here in Atlanta, one of them is offering 7.5% of total receipt amount plus $5 per delivery and tips, so just for sake of example if the receipt amount is $60, you get approx $4.5 + $5 + $5(tip) = Around $15 from there you have to pay gas, insurance, maintenance which does not worth it, as you will be loading , unloading, bring in the houses/s its lot of of labor for $8-9/hr after expenses IMO!


I know this one. I think the only way that would me worthwhile is if you get a big order maybe $200 or so. Also that company (I believe it's called shipt) gives out "promo pay" incentives when they are very busy or no one is picking up deliveries. It could be $5 $10 or $15 on top of everything else.

I did the online interview for that one yesterday.

Shipt is a bit different from instacart in that with shipt you are not on the clock. There is no hourly rate. You get to "claim" which deliveries you would like to make and they do tell you the location and the amount of the groceries. You can work as much or as little as you want.
With instacart you are at their mercy and have to go wherever they send you. Once you have picked your shifts you have to take them or you are penalized.
You are also able to pick up additional shifts and there are plenty.
Also, not sure if the hourly guarantee for instacart is $13 where you are at as I read it varies from state to state.


----------



## Fefe

complex14 said:


> I did the online interview for that one yesterday.
> 
> Shipt is a bit different from instacart in that with shipt you are not on the clock. There is no hourly rate. You get to "claim" which deliveries you would like to make and they do tell you the location and the amount of the groceries. You can work as much or as little as you want.
> With instacart you are at their mercy and have to go wherever they send you. Once you have picked your shifts you have to take them or you are penalized.
> You are also able to pick up additional shifts and there are plenty.
> Also, not sure if the hourly guarantee for instacart is $13 where you are at as I read it varies from state to state.


So, with InstaCart... I've noticed you can be a shopper, driver or both. Does anyone know how that works exactly? If you choose to be a shopper are you assigned to one grocery store for that shift or are you bouncing all over for example?


----------



## complex14

Fefe said:


> So, with InstaCart... I've noticed you can be a shopper, driver or both. Does anyone know how that works exactly? If you choose to be a shopper are you assigned to one grocery store for that shift or are you bouncing all over for example?


I was hired as what was called a "full service shopper" and was told that was all there was at the moment so I took it. That means I shop and I deliver. Or just pick up and drop off deliveries. 
In my 2 day experience I only shopped twice, the rest were deliveries.
Now, I did see people at whole foods and costco exclusively there to shop they never leave the store. 
Not sure what is currently available in your area.


----------



## Fefe

complex14 said:


> I was hired as what was called a "full service shopper" and was told that was all there was at the moment so I took it. That means I shop and I deliver. Or just pick up and drop off deliveries.
> In my 2 day experience I only shopped twice, the rest were deliveries.
> Now, I did see people at whole foods and costco exclusively there to shop they never leave the store.
> Not sure what is currently available in your area.


Okay. Makes sense. I am wondering the in-store shoppers make. I wouldn't mind doing that now that I think about it. Hmm, maybe I will apply and see what happens.


----------



## FlexDriver

Fefe said:


> Okay. Makes sense. I am wondering the in-store shoppers make. I wouldn't mind doing that now that I think about it. Hmm, maybe I will apply and see what happens.


I saw them too, most of them were in their 50+ (may be a coincidence) but you do NOT get tips and per delivery commission if you just shop!


----------



## complex14

Ok so just to wrap up the instacart thread, yes they did pay me the $13 an hour for all the hours worked But I don't like the way their pay system works and it's hard to describe but I will try. You do not get paid daily it is calculated for the whole week and I missed out on money. 
Here's an example if you work Monday and get a $5 tip but Tuesday you did a delivery that was only $7 guess what they take the $5 and add it to the $7 to guarantee the $13 an hour. Because it's all calculated weekly instead of daily and you have no control over where you are sent I'm not sure that I will ever make more than the $13 an hour. I have a few days scheduled for this week and am gonna give it another try.


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

any news on Amazon Flex...? 

seems to be less 'other' contractors working.


----------



## FlexDriver

complex14 said:


> Ok so just to wrap up the instacart thread, yes they did pay me the $13 an hour for all the hours worked But I don't like the way their pay system works and it's hard to describe but I will try. You do not get paid daily it is calculated for the whole week and I missed out on money.
> Here's an example if you work Monday and get a $5 tip but Tuesday you did a delivery that was only $7 guess what they take the $5 and add it to the $7 to guarantee the $13 an hour. Because it's all calculated weekly instead of daily and you have no control over where you are sent I'm not sure that I will ever make more than the $13 an hour. I have a few days scheduled for this week and am gonna give it another try.


They have the same model like any franchise pizza, they wait for your tips to kick in to be included in guaranteed ($10/hr for Pizza Hut). Thanks for the detailed feedback and letting us all know
IMO opinion as you have mentioned about Shipt (I hope "p" is not silent like in Pneumonia LOL) is looks better than InstaCart, I have sent my interview today, as I start, I give me feedback too! Thanks again!


----------



## limepro

Wow, actually saw a shift open but I'm home alone with the kids.


----------



## SlimJim615

Anybody else get a update tonight?


----------



## krazo

I got an update


----------



## Aga Muhlach

krazo said:


> I got an update


Update for what?


----------



## SlimJim615

For the app


----------



## SlimJim615

Sent me a email also saying congratulations you're now ready to deliver...wtf I've been deliverying since day one?


----------



## limepro

Got the update, no word on what it is for.


----------



## krazo

You will get an email explaining the updates. Now we just need hours so that we can try out the new features.


----------



## limepro

krazo said:


> You will get an email explaining the updates. Now we just need hours so that we can try out the new features.


New features are for ******ed people, I get my schedule, I know my schedule...why do I need a popup telling me I'm supposed to be there?

How do the people they make these features for make it past 21? I don't need my life micro managed.


----------



## krazo

limepro said:


> How do the people they make these features for make it past 21? I don't need my life micro managed


Neither do I. But you have to consider the average intelligence of the drivers they hired. Me included.


----------



## limepro

krazo said:


> Neither do I. But you have to consider the average intelligence of the drivers they hired. Me included.


That's why they need to weed these guys out instead. Don't show up for a shift without a valid reason? OK fine, happens twice? No more work for you. Same with late deliveries of the hours I have worked not once have I had a late delivery, why do people have many?

I hope you don't bring someone with you also? There is a guy here right now in the car next to me that brought his girlfriend, I look forward to time away from my wife and this is a job, treat it like it.


----------



## Flexer

Looking forward to them weeding some people out. I don't see how some can actually carry the products or even find some locations. I took my wife for my first shift and it was helpful, but since then I ride solo and enjoy the time alone. 

I have worked every assigned shift and never had a late or missed delivery. This week for the first time scheduled Zero hours...


----------



## limepro

I would never even think to bring my wife, besides she is to busy working or taking care of the kids.


----------



## krazo

I do bring my dog, a bloodhound. Helps me find homes that don't have their addresses posted.


----------



## FlexDriver

I wish they update their scheduling system instead of updating their stupid app. They still on boarding new drivers and no work!


----------



## Ryle2013

They are over hiring so they can get rid of the contract companies overnight. They already got rid of the contract companies at the Kirkland,Wa site. The rumor is the contractors will be gone by next month at the DT Seattle site. 

Also they are opening up two more prime now sites in the Seattle Tacoma area within a few months. I think its gonna get better guys we just have to wait.

I haven't driven Uber/Lyft since I started flex. In the month of December I averaged 3.5 cents a mile or 27 hr. 

During the holidays some drivers here were making over 2k a week working a lot of hours


----------



## krazo

Ryle2013 said:


> They are over hiring so they can get rid of the contract companies overnight


limepro - Are you hearing anything like this at the Doral warehouse?


----------



## limepro

krazo said:


> limepro - Are you hearing anything like this at the Doral warehouse?


I have not but the warehouse has barely any drivers flex and non.


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

There are a 'couple' of contractors that did the smart thing and decided to do Flex. One person does Flex and non-Flex contracting. The non-Flex contractors have severely reduced their driver employees. Even with the non-Flex contractors gone, there are still too many flex drivers for the work. Amazon must have something else planned i.e. restaurant deliveries, etc.


----------



## Electricifier

I believe this will be the week that we all get scheduled for 20 plus hours......I can hope at least


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

I think it depends on the location and the length of Amazon's contract with the 'other' contractors. It is sad to see people lose their jobs but come on. If I was getting paid $5 per hour or $7.50 per hour plus tips and I had an opportunity to make $18 per hour plus tips, I would have jump ship a long time ago. Maybe some of them didn't have a vehicle to do this job. But you have to see the writing on the wall. dog eat dog world.


----------



## krazo

No hours for me next week.


----------



## Electricifier

I got hosed again as well


----------



## Aga Muhlach

None for me. I just applied for Dominos pizza delivery. Amazon Flex is garbage.


----------



## SomeChick82

None for me as well. Haven't been able to snag any pop up blocks either. Blah.


----------



## Flexer

Scheduled for 10 hours next week


----------



## Aga Muhlach

Flexer said:


> Scheduled for 10 hours next week


Is it for 1 day?


----------



## limepro

none scheduled.


----------



## huwyane

Got scheduled 1 day for 6 hours.


----------



## limepro

6-8 available in Miami right now. I'll just have to keep doing my hours by picking up shifts. 20 hours picked up this week so far.


----------



## limepro

I have been working on an excel sheet to keep track of everything related to flex. So far this month I have worked 4 days, 34 hours, 69 deliveries, 872 miles, $828.30 including tips(yesterday and todays tips are not in yet).

1 day I worked 14 hours and averaged $.93 per mile with tips or $26.74 per hour, my miles were higher than normal this day as it was a saturday, traffic was light I kept getting far away drops.

This Tuesday I averaged $1.28 per mile or $29.75 per hour both with tips.

I am averaging $4.50-$5.50 in tips per delivery.

Here is a screen shot. If anyone wants the excel sheet I have no problem sending it, if you know about xl you can just copy the first one for next month, change the value for the date of the first one and copy the data to the rest to have a sheet for Feb and the rest of the year. I make excel sheets for everything.


----------



## GrandpaD

Nothing for me in Vegas for next week. I've only had 1 2-hour block this week thus far. It's a good thing I'm not counting on Flex money for anything important.


----------



## Flexer

Aga Muhlach said:


> Is it for 1 day?


6 hours one day and 4 hours the next


----------



## happyjunki3

limepro said:


> That's why they need to weed these guys out instead. Don't show up for a shift without a valid reason? OK fine, happens twice? No more work for you. Same with late deliveries of the hours I have worked not once have I had a late delivery, why do people have many?
> 
> I hope you don't bring someone with you also? There is a guy here right now in the car next to me that brought his girlfriend, I look forward to time away from my wife and this is a job, treat it like it.


Shit it took me for-freaking-ever to catch up with this thread, but I just wanted to respond to this.

I have 3 late deliveries and I am basically at the mercy of the dispatchers. I don't want to speak for all the other drivers with late deliveries, I am sure there are a ton of slackers, but speaking for myself, I am not. The hours I usually work are in the late afternoon so traffic is awful. The late deliveries have happened during traffic hours and are always late by less than 5 minutes. I grab the packages from the warehouse, follow the given path directly, make no extra stops (I try to pee every time I go to the warehouse so I don't have to stop anywhere) and yet I still have 3 late deliveries.

It sucks because I don't want this to affect my hours but I have literally no control over this. Can't fly over the ****ing cars -____- and I have had plenty of access problems and customers just overall giving poor directions.

Anyways, just like everyone, I have to get most of my hours by stalking the app like a predator. I hope it picks up because I love it.


----------



## limepro

happyjunki3 said:


> Shit it took me for-freaking-ever to catch up with this thread, but I just wanted to respond to this.
> 
> I have 3 late deliveries and I am basically at the mercy of the dispatchers. I don't want to speak for all the other drivers with late deliveries, I am sure there are a ton of slackers, but speaking for myself, I am not. The hours I usually work are in the late afternoon so traffic is awful. The late deliveries have happened during traffic hours and are always late by less than 5 minutes. I grab the packages from the warehouse, follow the given path directly, make no extra stops (I try to pee every time I go to the warehouse so I don't have to stop anywhere) and yet I still have 3 late deliveries.
> 
> It sucks because I don't want this to affect my hours but I have literally no control over this. Can't fly over the ****ing cars -____- and I have had plenty of access problems and customers just overall giving poor directions.
> 
> Anyways, just like everyone, I have to get most of my hours by stalking the app like a predator. I hope it picks up because I love it.


I guess I'm lucky I do many 8-10 and 4-6 blocks in Miami, many times to brickell, aventura or the beach and have no late deliveries. You are following the order on the sheet right? As long as I follow that I'm usually back at the warehouse within an hour and a half ready to pick up another batch.


----------



## happyjunki3

limepro said:


> I guess I'm lucky I do many 8-10 and 4-6 blocks in Miami, many times to brickell, aventura or the beach and have no late deliveries. You are following the order on the sheet right? As long as I follow that I'm usually back at the warehouse within an hour and a half ready to pick up another batch.


Yeah, but many times I have not received a sheet and I just try to map out the route myself. I've gotten better at this but not an expert yet. I usually get lucky with traffic on the way back to the warehouse but suffer on the way to deliveries. Oh yeah, and another reason I got 2 of my late deliveries is because say I was on the way back from Aventura and I get back to the warehouse at 6:30 (on the 6-8pm block), and they give me another batch of deliveries, if they send me all the way back to Aventura or the beach again, I have no chance of getting all of them there on time. Are you doing the night time blocks? If I'm doing daytime or weekends I never get late, the paths are pretty good. But I know if I get 4-8pm, I have to really be on the ball, or I know I'll be late for at least one, or just getting back to the warehouse.

Oh yeah and another thing for anyone reading, if you are really close to a delivery and about to drop your package right at the deadline of your block, make sure to hit "ive arrived" and scan the item at least 1 minute before the end of the block. One of my other late deliveries, I was on the 4-6pm block, and I hit "ive arrived" at exactly 6:00pm, and it was considered late. Guy at the warehouse told me I would have had to scan it 1 minute sooner.

And all late deliveries are created equal so even though one of mine was likely 30 seconds late, it counts the same as someone who dropped it off 30 mins late.


----------



## limepro

happyjunki3 said:


> Yeah, but many times I have not received a sheet and I just try to map out the route myself. I've gotten better at this but not an expert yet. I usually get lucky with traffic on the way back to the warehouse but suffer on the way to deliveries. Oh yeah, and another reason I got 2 of my late deliveries is because say I was on the way back from Aventura and I get back to the warehouse at 6:30 (on the 6-8pm block), and they give me another batch of deliveries, if they send me all the way back to Aventura or the beach again, I have no chance of getting all of them there on time. Are you doing the night time blocks? If I'm doing daytime or weekends I never get late, the paths are pretty good. But I know if I get 4-8pm, I have to really be on the ball, or I know I'll be late for at least one, or just getting back to the warehouse.
> 
> Oh yeah and another thing for anyone reading, if you are really close to a delivery and about to drop your package right at the deadline of your block, make sure to hit "ive arrived" and scan the item at least 1 minute before the end of the block. One of my other late deliveries, I was on the 4-6pm block, and I hit "ive arrived" at exactly 6:00pm, and it was considered late. Guy at the warehouse told me I would have had to scan it 1 minute sooner.
> 
> And all late deliveries are created equal so even though one of mine was likely 30 seconds late, it counts the same as someone who dropped it off 30 mins late.


I have done several full days from 8am-10pm, I pick up any shift available. If you are getting back to the warehouse at 6:15 for a 6-8 shift it should kick you out and not let you pick anything up. It wasn't doing this before but it has been lately so you shouldn't have that problem anymore, there are ways around it but with the time restraints it just doesn't make it worthwhile.


----------



## nighthawk398

I am Cornholio!!! said:


> I think it depends on the location and the length of Amazon's contract with the 'other' contractors. It is sad to see people lose their jobs but come on. If I was getting paid $5 per hour or $7.50 per hour plus tips and I had an opportunity to make $18 per hour plus tips, I would have jump ship a long time ago. Maybe some of them didn't have a vehicle to do this job. But you have to see the writing on the wall. dog eat dog world.


But aren't they going from company vehicle to personal?


----------



## happyjunki3

limepro said:


> I have done several full days from 8am-10pm, I pick up any shift available. If you are getting back to the warehouse at 6:15 for a 6-8 shift it should kick you out and not let you pick anything up. It wasn't doing this before but it has been lately so you shouldn't have that problem anymore, there are ways around it but with the time restraints it just doesn't make it worthwhile.


But if they kick you out and just let you go home, do you still get paid for the block you were assigned?


----------



## limepro

happyjunki3 said:


> But if they kick you out and just let you go home, do you still get paid for the block you were assigned?


Yes, was able to get 4 hours today, probably could get 8-10 as well but I have a date with the wife.


----------



## krazo

limepro said:


> Yes, was able to get 4 hours today, probably could get 8-10 as well but I have a date with the wife


limepro - think I saw you out there tonight. 6-8 block. You were wearing a lime green shirt, quite appropriate, and driving a white Town & Country. The dispatcher even called you by your first name. Impressive.


----------



## Patriot Rider

I posted this on a separate thread a while ago, but I thought you Amazon drivers would like it.

I know how to make a profit with Uber! Since Uber drivers are operating at a loss, and Amazon Flex drivers are making $18-$25 an hour, you could go to the Amazon warehouse, request an Uber driver, load the car with your delivery packages and ride with him while you make your deliveries! The Uber driver will be dumb enough to think he's making a profit and glad to ride you around for a few hours, and you'd be making more money since it's cheaper to ride uber than it is to drive your own car! Come on, give me my creds - you know this is genius!


----------



## limepro

krazo said:


> limepro - think I saw you out there tonight. 6-8 block. You were wearing a lime green shirt, quite appropriate, and driving a white Town & Country. The dispatcher even called you by your first name. Impressive.


That's me, come up and say hi next time.


----------



## Aga Muhlach

Just received an 8 pm - 10 pm block. But it was 7:36 pm when I received it. If I got into my car and drove to the warehouse, it would be 8:15 pm and and I would be late for the block. What happens in this case? Am I considered late and will I not receive any deliveries? I ended up not accepting the 8-10 time block.


----------



## limepro

Aga Muhlach said:


> Just received an 8 pm - 10 pm block. But it was 7:36 pm when I received it. If I got into my car and drove to the warehouse, it would be 8:15 pm and and I would be late for the block. What happens in this case? Am I considered late and will I not receive any deliveries? I ended up not accepting the 8-10 time block.


you should still be able to pick up a delivery but if you arrive after 8:15 it will just kick you out and you won't get paid and it counts against you. You made the right choice in not taking it.


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

nighthawk398 said:


> But aren't they going from company vehicle to personal?


Possibly but they could get rides from friends, Uber/Lyft, etc.


----------



## limepro

No more contractors in Miami and they are opening another warehouse in midtown, will be getting busy for us.


----------



## FlexDriver

limepro said:


> No more contractors in Miami and they are opening another warehouse in midtown, will be getting busy for us.


Lucky you! Atlanta still have a ratio of 7-8 Contract Drivers vs 2-3 Flex Drivers. No mid night shifts popup last three nights.


----------



## Aga Muhlach

What are those contract drivers for anyway? There are so many Flex drivers and I can't even get a pop-up block the whole week.


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

limepro said:


> No more contractors in Miami and they are opening another warehouse in midtown, will be getting busy for us.


Interesting... I guess their contract with Amazon was completed. If they open more Prime Now warehouses, then it will be easier to get work. It is too easy to overwork yourself on this job though. Eight hours go by fast.


----------



## limepro

I am Cornholio!!! said:


> Interesting... I guess their contract with Amazon was completed. If they open more Prime Now warehouses, then it will be easier to get work. It is too easy to overwork yourself on this job though. Eight hours go by fast.


I would do 14 hour days mon-fri if I could get them, it does go by extremely quick and it isn't very tiring.


----------



## Ryle2013

I also feel the time goes by fast. It is probably because we don't have to deal with pax, we can take whatever route we want and are getting paid a decent amount. For the most part its pretty stress free. If I can keep getting hours I will never drive for Uber/Lyft again


----------



## Aga Muhlach

Ryle2013 said:


> I also feel the time goes by fast. It is probably because we don't have to deal with pax, we can take whatever route we want and are getting paid a decent amount. For the most part its pretty stress free. If I can keep getting hours I will never drive for Uber/Lyft again


I never get any hours and rarely see any open blocks. Therefore, I'm unfortunately still attached to my ball and chain.


----------



## sofla11

limepro said:


> No more contractors in Miami and they are opening another warehouse in midtown, will be getting busy for us.


Any idea on a timeframe for this? I have been working for instacart for 6 months but I would love to get enough hours with Amazon to phase out Instacart. At this point I am scheduled to work my first 6 hour block on Friday. Been approved since early December, but haven't gotten scheduled, and it seems like hours only pop up on days I'm already scheduled to work for Instacart. :-/


----------



## limepro

sofla11 said:


> Any idea on a timeframe for this? I have been working for instacart for 6 months but I would love to get enough hours with Amazon to phase out Instacart. At this point I am scheduled to work my first 6 hour block on Friday. Been approved since early December, but haven't gotten scheduled, and it seems like hours only pop up on days I'm already scheduled to work for Instacart. :-/


Wasn't given a timeframe, I'll ask today.


----------



## FlexDriver

Aga Muhlach said:


> I never get any hours and rarely see any open blocks. Therefore, I'm unfortunately still attached to my ball and chain.


Are you in Atlanta?? Looks like same story like mine!


----------



## @VACountryGUY

I called GEICO about their new product for Amazon Flex drivers. They said its only available in Seattle right now but that it will be available in VA soon. Anyone else heard about it? I told the guy from GEICO that I'd share the news. The number is 855-526-5295. I didn't ask many questions since I can't buy it yet. If you're from Seattle, let me know if its worth getting.


----------



## Electricifier

@VACountryGUY said:


> I called GEICO about their new product for Amazon Flex drivers. They said its only available in Seattle right now but that it will be available in VA soon. Anyone else heard about it? I told the guy from GEICO that I'd share the news. The number is 855-526-5295. I didn't ask many questions since I can't buy it yet. If you're from Seattle, let me know if its worth getting.


Why do we need it, if Amazon provides Commercial insurance for it's drivers while they're on the clock.


----------



## @VACountryGUY

Without it you'll have the same issues like with Uber. I bought the rideshare policy with GEICO last year so I'm covered for personal use and while working for Uber. I also use other apps and it was confusing who covered me and when. It doesn't matter with the GEICO policy though.


----------



## nighthawk398

@VACountryGUY said:


> Without it you'll have the same issues like with Uber. I bought the rideshare policy with GEICO last year so I'm covered for personal use and while working for Uber. I also use other apps and it was confusing who covered me and when. It doesn't matter with the GEICO policy though.


Ok so if it doesn't matter and you already have the ride share coverage why ask about amazon flex????


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

It should be no difference if working at a 9 to 5 job, you transported work materials from one building to another.


----------



## @VACountryGUY

nighthawk398 said:


> Ok so if it doesn't matter and you already have the ride share coverage why ask about amazon flex????


To make sure its covered. When I bought the policy for rideshare, they never told me that using it to make deliveries would be covered. I also didn't ask. You just never know about what is and isn't covered and I don't make enough to pay for a claim.


----------



## @VACountryGUY

I am Cornholio!!! said:


> It should be no difference if working at a 9 to 5 job, you transported work materials from one building to another.


Unless you have commercial insurance that is not covered. Have an accident doing that and you'll find out how big of a deal it is. I've read too many posts on hers about that.


----------



## limepro

@VACountryGUY said:


> To make sure its covered. When I bought the policy for rideshare, they never told me that using it to make deliveries would be covered. I also didn't ask. You just never know about what is and isn't covered and I don't make enough to pay for a claim.




Notice the line that the amazon insurance becomes your primary coverage during every stage, enroute to pickup, delivering and returning to the warehouse whether to pickup or bring goods back.


----------



## nighthawk398

@VACountryGUY said:


> Unless you have commercial insurance that is not covered. Have an accident doing that and you'll find out how big of a deal it is. I've read too many posts on hers about that.


so is that like my local dominos guy needs a commercial policy or does dominos cover him?


----------



## @VACountryGUY

limepro said:


> Notice the line that the amazon insurance becomes your primary coverage during every stage, enroute to pickup, delivering and returning to the warehouse whether to pickup or bring goods back.


Yeah. This looks very similar to Uber's agreement. The issue is that you aren't allowed to use your car to do stuff like Amazon or Uber. It won't take long for the insurance company to cancel you or deny a claim if they find out you use it for deliveries and yea nighthawk, very few if any insurance companies allow you to deliver pizza with your car. I've had friends deliver pizza and they just never told their insurance company. Hope that helps...


----------



## limepro

@VACountryGUY said:


> Yeah. This looks very similar to Uber's agreement. The issue is that you aren't allowed to use your car to do stuff like Amazon or Uber. It won't take long for the insurance company to cancel you or deny a claim if they find out you use it for deliveries and yea nighthawk, very few if any insurance companies allow you to deliver pizza with your car. I've had friends deliver pizza and they just never told their insurance company. Hope that helps...


Ubers isn't your primary even when on a trip, they are supplemental to your personal primary insurance, they even state so. With amazon they are primary and don't use your personal at all. The only thing they do is match your personal with comp/coll if you don't have it on your personal they won't give me you there's.


----------



## krazo

limepro said:


> Wasn't given a timeframe, I'll ask today


I was out there last night. The dispatcher said one contract delivery service left. Probably because their contract expired. There is still one contract service working.


----------



## limepro

krazo said:


> I was out there last night. The dispatcher said one contract delivery service left. Probably because their contract expired. There is still one contract service working.


Even the workers aren't sure when the new warehouse will be up and running but someone did mention March. What time were you there yesterday? I was there for quite a bit.


----------



## krazo

Eight to ten block. Looked for you. Last three blocks I've worked have been way up north. Golden Beach, Sunny Isles, North Miami Beach. Driving north on I 95 at 6pm is exciting.


----------



## limepro

krazo said:


> Eight to ten block. Looked for you. Last three blocks I've worked have been way up north. Golden Beach, Sunny Isles, North Miami Beach. Driving north on I 95 at 6pm is exciting.


Ahh, I was there but took off around 7:30 as I was already on the clock, they had a ton of runs for 8-10 with not a lot of drivers.


----------



## Ryle2013

I constantly checked the app from 11-3 today. The last two days that's when blocks have been opening up. Some one texted me around 305 and I missed the app
opening up 6-10. 

I can usually get hrs if they are posted at midnight. But when its random throughout the day I don't have any luck. There must be drivers who are glued to the app all day. I just can't get my self to do that. 

Hopefully the rumors of the contract drivers being gone in Seattle by next month are true.


----------



## Ryle2013

I was looking around Amazon jobs site. I found a section with amazon prime now jobs. It listed jobs at a North Seattle station so that should be opening soon


----------



## Victorrod

I have a applied twice online anyone have some advice ? They haven't contacted me yet it's been over month


----------



## happyjunki3

Victorrod said:


> I have a applied twice online anyone have some advice ? They haven't contacted me yet it's been over month


There's soooo many drivers not getting any work. I would just forget about it, and if you get lucky and actually get onboarded, then awesome. But don't get excited and expect it. I signed up Nov. 30 and it still took a month of onboarding. and I got lucky because it was Christmas season.


----------



## krazo

complex14 said:


> Shipt is a bit different from instacart in that with shipt you are not on the clock


complex14 - can you give us an update on how things are working out at Shipt?


----------



## complex14

I am loving Shipt! It is the complete opposite of Instacart. With Shipt I am doing the groceries for the customers at Publix and then delivering them. My first couple of shopping sprees I was a bit lost as these folk tend to eat very healthy and I had to learn where to find organic this and grass fed that but I have now gotten the hang of it.

The way the app works is you choose the days and times you are available then during that time period you will receive alerts letting you know an order has been received, you have the option claiming it or not. (There are constantly orders coming in) It will show you the area the person lives in, how many items are in the order and how much the order is. Now because I receive $5 plus 7.5 percent of the order (plus tip). I never take an order under $100 Except when nobody is claiming it because it's such a small order and Shipt adds a $15 promo pay. Then hell yeah I'm there! 

Once you claim the order the shopping list pops up with the item name quantity and picture. The app is super easy to use.

I have been averaging $22.54 per order and Now that I have gotten the hang of it Im done with an order in an hour. The tips are great-these are people with money. My lowest tip was $5 and the highest was $22. They have the option of tipping in person or on the app. 

If you like to grocery shop I recommend it, hell even if u don't like to grocery shop (like me) it will grow on u lol. I'm enjoying the flexibility and that I can control the area I work in so I do not have to drive very far. 

Shipt gets two thumbs up from me.


----------



## sofla11

complex14 said:


> I am loving Shipt! It is the complete opposite of Instacart. With Shipt I am doing the groceries for the customers at Publix and then delivering them. My first couple of shopping sprees I was a bit lost as these folk tend to eat very healthy and I had to learn where to find organic this and grass fed that but I have now gotten the hang of it.
> 
> The way the app works is you choose the days and times you are available then during that time period you will receive alerts letting you know an order has been received, you have the option claiming it or not. (There are constantly orders coming in) It will show you the area the person lives in, how many items are in the order and how much the order is. Now because I receive $5 plus 7.5 percent of the order (plus tip). I never take an order under $100 Except when nobody is claiming it because it's such a small order and Shipt adds a $15 promo pay. Then hell yeah I'm there!
> 
> Once you claim the order the shopping list pops up with the item name quantity and picture. The app is super easy to use.
> 
> I have been averaging $22.54 per order and Now that I have gotten the hang of it Im done with an order in an hour. The tips are great-these are people with money. My lowest tip was $5 and the highest was $22. They have the option of tipping in person or on the app.
> 
> If you like to grocery shop I recommend it, hell even if u don't like to grocery shop (like me) it will grow on u lol. I'm enjoying the flexibility and that I can control the area I work in so I do not have to drive very far.
> 
> Shipt gets two thumbs up from me.


Thanks for the info! Are you working in downtown Miami or another area? Do you get orders regularly or are you waiting a while between orders? How far from the store are you delivering?

It seems like it has some definite pros over Instacart, although overall Instacart can be a decent option if it's busy. I always like to have multiple options, though. Especially because these companies can (and probably will) change things at any time, so I don't want to be dependent on a single option!


----------



## complex14

sofla11 said:


> Thanks for the info! Are you working in downtown Miami or another area? Do you get orders regularly or are you waiting a while between orders? How far from the store are you delivering?
> 
> It seems like it has some definite pros over Instacart, although overall Instacart can be a decent option if it's busy. I always like to have multiple options, though. Especially because these companies can (and probably will) change things at any time, so I don't want to be dependent on a single option!


I don't work the downtown area but you can choose that zone if that's where you want to work. Or you can pick several zones. It's really up to you where you want to work and how far you are willing to drive. I work the gables/coconut grove area. 
When an order comes in the app will show you the closest Publix to the delivery address and that's where they suggest you shop so the food stays fresh. 
As far as orders they do come in regularly but I have noticed Friday Saturday and Sunday are busier than the rest of the week.


----------



## krazo

complex14 said:


> Shipt gets two thumbs up from me.


Thanks for the detailed report. My biggest worry is that I don't know how to choose a good watermelon or any kind of melon. My grocery shopping abilities are limited to sending my wife to the grocery store.


----------



## krazo

There's supposed to be an update to the Flex app today. The update eliminates the need for the paper itinerary by listing the delivery locations in a logical order.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

grams777 said:


> We did a test run in Nashville with just empty bags. It was my first day, but not sure if I will do it again.
> 
> The base rate is $18 per hour. You can get tips. There are no deductions. They have commercial insurance. But the implentation is rough.
> 
> We start and end every two hours at a warehouse near the airport. It is in an awful area almost always congested with traffic. There were tons of other drivers. Some were Flex and some who contract through another company. Both groups did the same thing. Sometimes you can't get more than two hours at a time. You could get two hour blocks scatterred through the day. The future availability schedule just lets you put in a single time range. They can fill it in with two hour blocks as they see fit.
> 
> If there's something for the current day, at least you can pick the actual time blocks. But future scheduling has priority. Today, there are no blocks available. They might have all been taken by future schedulers since Thursday is the day when those take effect. For future scheduling, if I wanted to work from say 8-6, I would have to mark that available a week ahead of time. Then maybe I get 8-10 and 2-4 every other day. Who knows, there's almost no control over what you get in future scheduling.
> 
> So you start and pickup your items, assuming they're ready. Then we had 3-5 stops for a two hour period. Some of them were 45 minutes away and then 10-20 minutes in between and then 45 minutes back. Certain hours traffic is all jammed up but the package count was the same or even went up. Some of the routes were impossible in 2 hours. Some were clearly around 3 hours, maybe more. The amazon reps didn't seem concerned at all.
> 
> If you are doing more than two hours, of if you have returns, go back to the warehouse and start over again. Yes, drive all the way back, pickup more items, and maybe even drive 45 minutes again to where you just were (happened to me).
> 
> This test run we just stopped and scanned. We didn't have to find people for attended deliveries. I've done courier work before. You can lose alot of time on attended deliveries. In various situations you also have to call support and wait for further instructions. This can be a huge time killer.
> 
> All the miles you wished you could get on Uber, you can get them on Flex but get paid by the hour. I was driving almost without stop. If you drive a long way, you get less time to deliver and make tips while putting many miles on your car. The hourly rate might seem ok, but it may cost you in higher expenses. It's also very exhausting.
> 
> Hopefully, they just didn't understand what they were doing to start. Otherwise, this could be very miserable. There are a lot of ways to get screwed doing courier work. This was the worst logistical setup I've seen.


POST #:29/grams777: Bostonian Bison
Thanks You for
this Quite Thorough Analysis. The "real-
ity" doesn't seem very appealing if HALF
YOUR TIME is wasted returning to the
Amazon Warehouse!

Mentoring Bison: SMH


----------



## krazo

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> HALF
> YOUR TIME is wasted returning to the
> Amazon Warehouse!


You only need to return to the warehouse if you complete your initial deliveries with enough time remaining in your two hour block to possibly complete more deliveries. Or if you are working back to back two hour blocks. Most of the time during a two hour block, when you complete the deliveries, the app tells you you're done for the day.


----------



## GrandpaD

I just don't understand the app. Last night, "in the midnight hour", I started up and "ready for deliveries" for a 10a two hour block. Accepted it and app said "continue" and offered up another block starting at 6p. I wasn't interested so I didn't click accept. I hit my back button and now have nothing...I lost the 10a block I'd accepted first. It seemed as though I was required to take the additional hours in order to get my preferred block. So what's the deal?


----------



## limepro

GrandpaD said:


> I just don't understand the app. Last night, "in the midnight hour", I started up and "ready for deliveries" for a 10a two hour block. Accepted it and app said "continue" and offered up another block starting at 6p. I wasn't interested so I didn't click accept. I hit my back button and now have nothing...I lost the 10a block I'd accepted first. It seemed as though I was required to take the additional hours in order to get my preferred block. So what's the deal?


Someone accepted before you.


----------



## sofla11

GrandpaD said:


> I just don't understand the app. Last night, "in the midnight hour", I started up and "ready for deliveries" for a 10a two hour block. Accepted it and app said "continue" and offered up another block starting at 6p. I wasn't interested so I didn't click accept. I hit my back button and now have nothing...I lost the 10a block I'd accepted first. It seemed as though I was required to take the additional hours in order to get my preferred block. So what's the deal?


Yeah same thing happened to me. It offered me alternate blocks. Wasn't quick enough to get either one!


----------



## Electricifier

sofla11 said:


> Yeah same thing happened to me. It offered me alternate blocks. Wasn't quick enough to get either one!


No worries...schedules come out today. I'm sure we'll all get twenty hours assigned


----------



## Bill Feit

NJ_PATS FAN said:


> I assume Amazon flex would allow the drivers to decide when and where to work?


I don't think so, I believe you have to book your hours so they can arrange a manifest and delivery route.


----------



## krazo

All of my gray dots magically disappeared. No hours next week for me.


----------



## FlexDriver

krazo said:


> All of my gray dots magically disappeared. No hours next week for me.


You are NOT alone! enjoy Dr Pepper.


----------



## limepro

No scheduled for me either. Did 10 hours today, will see what tomorrow has.


----------



## Electricifier

krazo said:


> All of my gray dots magically disappeared. No hours next week for me.


Ditto


----------



## Aga Muhlach

I got my 1st ever scheduled time block: next Thursday 10-6. And that's all I got for next week. Talk about part-time...


----------



## krazo

limepro said:


> Did 10 hours today, will see what tomorrow has.


Truly amazing that you can get so many hours. As I told you before, please write a book on how to get hours (title it "Defeating The Flex Hex"). You will sell enough books to retire.


----------



## limepro

krazo said:


> Truly amazing that you can get so many hours. As I told you before, please write a book on how to get hours (title it "Defeating The Flex Hex"). You will sell enough books to retire.


I didn't get any last night after listening to my wife, come to bed she says, I'll wake you up at 11:45 she says.


----------



## krazo

Nasty day to drive anyway


----------



## limepro

krazo said:


> Nasty day to drive anyway


It is but I grabbed 6 hours anyway, good way to get out of the house.


----------



## happyjunki3

Worked 14 hours yesterday..... survived. I believe I set the record for longest shift worked. BTW I'm always wondering who you guys in Miami are. I'm sure I've seen you at the warehouse. I'm the short girl with short hair that is 95% of the time in sweat pants or gym attire


----------



## limepro

happyjunki3 said:


> Worked 14 hours yesterday..... survived. I believe I set the record for longest shift worked. BTW I'm always wondering who you guys in Miami are. I'm sure I've seen you at the warehouse. I'm the short girl with short hair that is 95% of the time in sweat pants or gym attire


I saw you, I'm the big white guy. I have done a few 14 hour days.


----------



## happyjunki3

excellent description lol


----------



## Ryle2013

16 hr shifts in Seattle aren't unheard of. 8am-12am. During the over time days with tips included was like a $500-600 day


----------



## krazo

I'm the unassuming old guy that looks lost most of the time, and actually is.


----------



## krazo

limepro said:


> It is but I grabbed 6 hours anyway, good way to get out of the house.


Tried the midnight rush last night with no luck. The app was showing hours available then appeared to crash. Been chasing hours all day. No positive results. I think you get so many hours because you figures out how to hack the app.


----------



## limepro

krazo said:


> Tried the midnight rush last night with no luck. The app was showing hours available then appeared to crash. Been chasing hours all day. No positive results. I think you get so many hours because you figures out how to hack the app.


I was thinking of hacking the app but would rather not get deactivated lol.


----------



## Ryle2013

How would one hack the app?


----------



## limepro

Ryle2013 said:


> How would one hack the app?


Use a hex editor but I'm sure the calendar is server side so probably couldn't be done.


----------



## Ryle2013

Anybody have any tricks to get any hours at midnight? Using a seconds timer has helped me refresh right at midnight. Does anyone know of an app that constantly refresh the app?


----------



## krazo

Ryle2013 said:


> Does anyone know of an app that constantly refresh the app?


limepro probably invented it. But you have to buy his book when it comes out


----------



## Ryle2013

I found an app that will reload every 1 min. It's called autoloader. But I would like to find one that reloads the app every 5 sec. 


Also let me rephrase my last post. Please if you have any tricks to get hours at midnight please Pm me. Haha its worth a try. Im in Seattle so it won't hurt you for me to know


----------



## limepro

I have looked for an auto refresh app but none that are worth anything. I use a time app called time and memo that shows milliseconds and is always on top but that's about it.


----------



## limepro

Ryle2013 said:


> I found an app that will reload every 1 min. It's called autoloader. But I would like to find one that reloads the app every 5 sec.
> 
> Also let me rephrase my last post. Please if you have any tricks to get hours at midnight please Pm me. Haha its worth a try. Im in Seattle so it won't hurt you for me to know


Do you have a link to this app? I can try to decompile it and modify it to refresh quicker.


----------



## potsey2007

Contractors are now out in Minneapolis as of today. Before they were done, midnight shifts would appear for seconds before disappearing. Last night, all hours were available until at least 2am (when I went to bed). This should be a very positive thing for the Minneapolis Flex drivers!


----------



## limepro

potsey2007 said:


> Contractors are now out in Minneapolis as of today. Before they were done, midnight shifts would appear for seconds before disappearing. Last night, all hours were available until at least 2am (when I went to bed). This should be a very positive thing for the Minneapolis Flex drivers!


It slowly gets worse as all those that gave up now realize they can get hours. Get as many hours as you can in the quickest amount you can. I still get hours everyday but it is harder to get the full day.


----------



## limepro

It seems now the most I can get is 6 hours per day, even showed more than 1 block disappeared leaving me with 6 hours.


----------



## |LK|Valon

Does anyone know the address to the farmer's branch flex location?


----------



## happyjunki3

limepro said:


> It seems now the most I can get is 6 hours per day, even showed more than 1 block disappeared leaving me with 6 hours.


i'm having trouble too. today was so damn shitty. i got 10-12, then 2-4, and then 6-8. so it felt like i was working all day but i wasn't -_-


----------



## limepro

happyjunki3 said:


> i'm having trouble too. today was so damn shitty. i got 10-12, then 2-4, and then 6-8. so it felt like i was working all day but i wasn't -_-


 split shifts do suck, I got 4-10 today.


----------



## Ryle2013

Does anyone know how the scheduling works? I have 100% rating and full availability and only get 2 hours. While others are getting 20 hours .


----------



## limepro

Ryle2013 said:


> Does anyone know how the scheduling works? I have 100% rating and full availability and only get 2 hours. While others are getting 20 hours .


Stay up til midnight and be faster than everyone else.


----------



## krazo

limepro said:


> Stay up til midnight and be faster than everyone else


I believe he is asking about the weekly scheduling that comes out on Thursdays. It's a mystery to me also.


----------



## Aga Muhlach

Ryle2013 said:


> Does anyone know how the scheduling works? I have 100% rating and full availability and only get 2 hours. While others are getting 20 hours .


The favored drivers get the shifts. Even in the limo business I used to be in, same shyt. To get all the great high paying charters, drivers used to buy dispatch meals. I even give $100 bill to a dispatch member for several years in a row just so I can get an SUV Escalade for NYE. Same with Amazon Flex -- those guys making the schedule are being tipped off for shifts.


----------



## nighthawk398

|LK|Valon said:


> Does anyone know the address to the farmer's branch flex location?


I did not know there is one, Just the one off 635 and Royal by the airport


----------



## limepro

krazo said:


> I believe he is asking about the weekly scheduling that comes out on Thursdays. It's a mystery to me also.





Aga Muhlach said:


> The favored drivers get the shifts. Even in the limo business I used to be in, same shyt. To get all the great high paying charters, drivers used to buy dispatch meals. I even give $100 bill to a dispatch member for several years in a row just so I can get an SUV Escalade for NYE. Same with Amazon Flex -- those guys making the schedule are being tipped off for shifts.


It is all computerized not done in house. I have only been on the schedule 2 days and that was when it was brand new. The best way to get hours is picking them up at midnight, even talking to the few people that do get on the schedule it is for like 6-10 hours and occasional.


----------



## nighthawk398

limepro said:


> It is all computerized not done in house. I have only been on the schedule 2 days and that was when it was brand new. The best way to get hours is picking them up at midnight, even talking to the few people that do get on the schedule it is for like 6-10 hours and occasional.


I do not think its ALL not done in house, I think the dispatchers if they see they have more packages than drivers than can request more schedules to open up but maybe they tip off some people before requesting it


----------



## limepro

nighthawk398 said:


> I do not think its ALL not done in house, I think the dispatchers if they see they have more packages than drivers than can request more schedules to open up but maybe they tip off some people before requesting it


They can add more as needed but it is random who it goes to, I have seen them put hours and I never got the notification on my app. Most of it is just checking at the right time which is 1:15-1 hour before the next shift begins.


----------



## flexology

nighthawk398 said:


> I do not think its ALL not done in house, I think the dispatchers if they see they have more packages than drivers than can request more schedules to open up but maybe they tip off some people before requesting it


They tip off the contractors...after my shift was over I would go back to the warehouse to drop off the insulated bags and see them with literally carts full of shipments and no one around to take them except me. However they would check with the contractors first to see if anyone was < 30 min. away who would take them.


----------



## FlexZone

Amazon just threw me a bone to start delivering .com orders in 4 hour blocks at a flat rate of $72. I haven't been assigned slots for flex in 2 months so we'll see how this new opportunity works. I have to do another onboarding Friday and download a new app.


----------



## happyjunki3

FlexZone said:


> Amazon just threw me a bone to start delivering com orders in 4 hour blocks at a flat rate of $72. I haven't been assigned slots for flex in 2 months so we'll see how this new opportunity works. I have to do another onboarding Friday and download a new app.


How did you apply for this?


----------



## FlexZone

Was offered to me via email below:

*You may be eligible for new delivery opportunities!*
We are offering select Amazon Flex participants the opportunity to deliver Amazon.com orders. This new stream of packages will create new delivery opportunities, and we'd like to invite you to take part.

Through this opportunity, blocks of deliveries will last approximately four hours and will start at 10 a.m. and 12 p.m., seven days a week. You will not receive tips for deliveries as customers don't tip for Amazon.com orders, and the overall introductory rate will be $72 per delivery block. Setting your availability will be the same, and delivery blocks will be assigned using the existing process. We are limiting the number of partners who will be part of this expansion, which might make it easier to get delivery blocks.

If you're interested in delivering these packages, please note that:

·The vehicle you use to deliver *must* be a 4-door, mid-sized sedan or larger (for example, a Honda Civic). Smaller cars like a Ford Fiesta do not qualify, and trucks do not qualify unless the bed is covered.

·At this time, delivery opportunities are available only in blocks that last approximately four hours, starting at 10 a.m. and 12 p.m.

·If you sign up to deliver Amazon.com packages, you will not be able to continue delivering Prime Now packages for the time being. Later this year, however, you will be able to deliver both types of packages.

·You'll be required to attend an online informational session this Friday, January 29th to receive additional information about how to deliver Amazon.com packages.

To see if you're eligible, please use the link below to take a quick survey:

Thank you for delivering smiles with us!

*The Amazon Flex Team*


----------



## limepro

It is the same pay - tips, wouldn't make sense for me. I get $72 per 4 hour block + tips.


----------



## Electricifier

limepro said:


> It is the same pay - tips, wouldn't make sense for me. I get $72 per 4 hour block + tips.


Read his posts....he's not getting the hours that you are. Very few drivers in Austin or Dallas are seeing the abundance of hours that you speak of in Miami. Sometimes, you gotta do what you gotta do to provide for your family, and pay the bills, and put food on the table.


----------



## happyjunki3

limepro said:


> It is the same pay - tips, wouldn't make sense for me. I get $72 per 4 hour block + tips.


Did they even send you this email? Lol i feel like we get so much hours in flex they didn't even try to include us. Also it would limit only working 4 hours a day. Seems like its only good for those not getting enough flex hours


----------



## limepro

happyjunki3 said:


> Did they even send you this email? Lol i feel like we get so much hours in flex they didn't even try to include us. Also it would limit only working 4 hours a day. Seems like its only good for those not getting enough flex hours


I haven't.


----------



## limepro

Electricifier said:


> Read his posts....he's not getting the hours that you are. Very few drivers in Austin or Dallas are seeing the abundance of hours that you speak of in Miami. Sometimes, you gotta do what you gotta do to provide for your family, and pay the bills, and put food on the table.


I hope that changes in the near future, are they still using contractors in your area? I saw my hours sky rocket once they got rid of most of them.


----------



## uberbomber

limepro said:


> It is all computerized not done in house. I have only been on the schedule 2 days and that was when it was brand new. The best way to get hours is picking them up at midnight, even talking to the few people that do get on the schedule it is for like 6-10 hours and occasional.


There's definitely some under-handed scheduling going on in-house. It would make sense; this is Amazon, after all.

I use to work for them, and it was all about favoritism. The more of a sycophant you were, the quicker you were able to work more hours (job was part-time) and become an ambassador. If you kissed enough, you could eventually become a PA as well and get a pay raise.

Anyways, I can't even get any hours any more. I would generally get at least 6-8 hours starting from Friday, but now, I can't get any. Still to this day I have not been able to get on the schedule, and I update my availability as soon as the push notification arrives.

I use to be able to get a few hours at midnight, but not they're gone within a second, and if I do get one (generally 8:00-10:00 a.m.), it's gone by the time I accept.

I don't think there are that many contractors left if any. I noticed on the board that there were not any LSO scheduled, and the dispatcher wasn't present last time I actually got a delivery, which was Saturday. However, I've seen people that I know were contractors now working for Flex, because they had to wait until xx:45 to check in just like me. I also know that some people are getting on the schedule consistently and getting up to 10 hours a day -- which is impossible by waiting until midnight.

I was waiting for them to introduce grabbing regular packages, because I believe it'll be at the location I use to work at which is much closer to home. Hopefully they stop BS'ing and give everyone a fair shake, but I won't hold my breath.


----------



## FlexZone

Attended the on-boarding session for the Dallas Area with about 20 other drivers this afternoon for .com orders and within an hour of downloading the new app/setting up my availability I was assigned (3) four hour blocks for next week. Some interesting info about some of the differences between Prime Now and .com:


Vehicle must be able to fit up to 40 packages per shift
Packages can be anywhere from letter sized to 32" TV
Pick up location is in Farmers Branch off of I-35 instead of DFW/Coppell
Once you have completed your deliveries you are done, the only reason to go back to the pick-up location is if you were not able to complete delivery.
Delivery radius is always within 25 miles of the Pick-up location
No attended deliveries, but you must knock/ring doorbell and leave package in a secure location (Out of view from the street)


----------



## limepro

I'm sure it will be less stressful, 4 hours a day just isn't enough though, 8 hours with 2 pickups would be much better. Hopefully they allow you to do both soon.

The month of January I was able to pick up 106 hours and I didn't work the first week of the month. I won't be working next week either but will pick back up after.


----------



## uberbomber

FlexZone said:


> Attended the on-boarding session for the Dallas Area with about 20 other drivers this afternoon for ... orders and within an hour of downloading the new app/setting up my availability I was assigned (3) four hour blocks for next week. Some interesting info about some of the differences between Prime Now and ...:
> 
> 
> Vehicle must be able to fit up to 40 packages per shift
> Packages can be anywhere from letter sized to 32" TV
> Pick up location is in Farmers Branch off of I-35 instead of DFW/Coppell
> Once you have completed your deliveries you are done, the only reason to go back to the pick-up location is if you were not able to complete delivery.
> Delivery radius is always within 25 miles of the Pick-up location
> No attended deliveries, but you must knock/ring doorbell and leave package in a secure location (Out of view from the street)


Thanks for the update, FlexZone.


----------



## FlexDriver

No midnight next day scheduling popup/s since last three nights (Sat, Sun, & Mon) , anyone else has same issue? Situation got worse after elimination of contractors.


----------



## limepro

Been out of town since Saturday but I know my buddy got 12 hours on Sunday.


----------



## joseph bitton

dose any one know if they start in las vegas


----------



## FlexZone

Completed my first run with .com orders and learned many lessons that I will implement on my next time out.

Pick up is awesome nothing like the Prime Now order cattle pen with 20+ drivers taking a number and waiting your turn. For .com orders the warehouse is set up for you to actually drive your vehicle inside the building. They will then check to see if you are on the list for your time slot and give you a safety vest. Then you have to scan all of your packages (I had 30 packages and 28 deliveries to make) Lastly they check your scan count on the way out and off you go. I had grand plans to complete my run in 2-3 hours but as I learned it's best not to just start driving and dropping packages off.

First Amazon's app routes you to deliver via expected time slots or via order scanned. Most were a couple of hours out so you have plenty of time to deliver it. After running back and forth across Grapevine, Coppell, and Flower Mound I pulled over to check my manifest list because I kept going back to the same neighborhoods. I found out that I could manually select deliveries in any order I chose as long as I dropped it off by the expected delivery time. So it best to use the map view to scope out the drop points and then stay in that area until all are dropped off before moving on.
Apartment Complexes- Dont bother trying to deliver to different buildings, Just find the leasing office and drop them there.
Knock/Ring twice, drop the go. Dont wait on customers to answer, just leave it out of view and your good.
Overall this rocks just hope they keep scheduling me consistently. Total miles driven to the warehouse and out on deliveries was about 75 miles which with better planning next time should drop to about 60 . Between driving rush hour with uber/lyft and adding this to middle morning early afternoon I made $130 so far as of 4pm ($72 4 hours with Amazon and $58 for 6 hours with U/L)


----------



## sofla11

FlexDriver said:


> No midnight next day scheduling popup/s since last three nights (Sat, Sun, & Mon) , anyone else has same issue? Situation got worse after elimination of contractors.


No.... I have gotten 8+ hours every day since last Friday. Must be cause Limepro is outta town! lol


----------



## FlexDriver

sofla11 said:


> No.... I have gotten 8+ hours every day since last Friday. Must be cause Limepro is outta town! lol


Good one! lol
Send Limepro some cash to extend his stay in Vegas!


----------



## AMZ Flex

FlexZone said:


> Completed my first run with com orders and learned many lessons that I will implement on my next time out.
> 
> Pick up is awesome nothing like the Prime Now order cattle pen with 20+ drivers taking a number and waiting your turn. For com orders the warehouse is set up for you to actually drive your vehicle inside the building. They will then check to see if you are on the list for your time slot and give you a safety vest. Then you have to scan all of your packages (I had 30 packages and 28 deliveries to make) Lastly they check your scan count on the way out and off you go. I had grand plans to complete my run in 2-3 hours but as I learned it's best not to just start driving and dropping packages off.
> 
> First Amazon's app routes you to deliver via expected time slots or via order scanned. Most were a couple of hours out so you have plenty of time to deliver it. After running back and forth across Grapevine, Coppell, and Flower Mound I pulled over to check my manifest list because I kept going back to the same neighborhoods. I found out that I could manually select deliveries in any order I chose as long as I dropped it off by the expected delivery time. So it best to use the map view to scope out the drop points and then stay in that area until all are dropped off before moving on.
> Apartment Complexes- Dont bother trying to deliver to different buildings, Just find the leasing office and drop them there.
> Knock/Ring twice, drop the go. Dont wait on customers to answer, just leave it out of view and your good.
> Overall this rocks just hope they keep scheduling me consistently. Total miles driven to the warehouse and out on deliveries was about 75 miles which with better planning next time should drop to about 60 . Between driving rush hour with uber lyft and adding this to middle morning early afternoon I made $130 so far as of 4pm ($72 4 hours with Amazon and $58 for 6 hours with U/L)


Thanks for the tips

Just have a few questions:

1. Could you explain more how to use map view to manually select deliveries and choose your own orders?
2. I just backed up the Prime Now app on my phone. I was thinking to use it on other phone and do the Prime Now too. I was wondering if it is against the Amazon policy or it's just a technical issue which can't have both apps in one phone?
3. Are you using the built in app's navigation? Sometimes it takes me to the wrong places.

Thanks


----------



## limepro

FlexDriver said:


> Good one! lol
> Send Limepro some cash to extend his stay in Vegas!


Not in Vegas, out camping with the kids.


----------



## FlexZone

AMZ Flex said:


> Thanks for the tips
> 
> Just have a few questions:
> 
> 1. Could you explain more how to use map view to manually select deliveries and choose your own orders?
> 2. I just backed up the Prime Now app on my phone. I was thinking to use it on other phone and do the Prime Now too. I was wondering if it is against the Amazon policy or it's just a technical issue which can't have both apps in one phone?
> 3. Are you using the built in app's navigation? Sometimes it takes me to the wrong places.
> 
> Thanks


1. Open the menu on the top left side (3 bars), select "Today's itinerary " You'll see 2 tabs one for list and the other for map view.
2. Your Prime Now App access is revoked and you are only authorized to use the updated app. 
3. Yes, I've only had one incorrect location so far where I had to use google maps.


----------



## FlexDriver

limepro said:


> Not in Vegas, out camping with the kids.


Have fun, this is the most precious and memorable time kids will have. ........... about Vegas, I was kidding lol!


----------



## Uber's Goober

Skinny1 said:


> Looks like amazon is hiring delivery drivers with same concept as uber/lyft deliver when you want, in select cities.
> I'm in Seattle and signed up to learn more about it. Thoughts? Would you rather deliver or have passengers. Claims $18-25 hour not sure if that's net or gross.
> I'll post more as I learn.


They've been doing it for awhile now. It is an awesome gig. I currently do it in the dmv. I wish i could get more hours.


----------



## Uber's Goober

FlexZone said:


> 1. Open the menu on the top left side (3 bars), select "Today's itinerary " You'll see 2 tabs one for list and the other for map view.
> 2. Your Prime Now App access is revoked and you are only authorized to use the updated app.
> 3. Yes, I've only had one incorrect location so far where I had to use google maps.


I use waze maps. Much better option - in all honesty i had to get a pay as you go phone
(droid) and use my iphone for mapping w waze- but i mute my droid but leave navigation open just so the custoner can see my wheraboutswith their delivery.


----------



## AMZ Flex

Today story with flex deliveries

I have completed the job but had to went back to pickup location to returned one of the packages. The guy there told me they have more to deliver if I want to and I accepted it. He asked me for my login ID and IMEI because of the known issue which is people don't get paid if they try to do the blocks that doesn't belong to them (This happened to me before with Prime Now). So I had more confident with this one because they know this "no pay problem" could happen. So have started the second block and completed it without any issue. App gave me a "Well done" message and I was happy until I got home and after 3 hours got call from Amazon and was told that the system still shows that I'm still on the road and didn't complete the block. She just asked me to make sure if there is any problem or not. Then I checked my earnings and realized I just got paid for one block! Called her back and, she just told me to contact the Amazon support with email! I'm waiting for respond now. 
This really sucks. The second time I worked for free!


----------



## Ryle2013

Some drivers here are experiencing this message (see screenshot) when we try to pick up. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## huwyane

That usually means someone else got the block before you did and it isn't available anymore. It's happened to most of us most likely.


----------



## Ryle2013

This is a different message as I see the blocks available for an hour and keep trying and trying. Its happening to alot of drivers here. I was wondering if its happening anywhere else


----------



## FlexDriver

I agree with huwyane! that is the message I see too when someone else gets the block!


----------



## Ryle2013

Blocks are staying open for hours and a lot of drivers are unable to pick them up.


----------



## FlexDriver

Ryle2013 said:


> Blocks are staying open for hours and a lot of drivers are unable to pick them up.


That is weird, did you contact/emailed Flex support?


----------



## Ryle2013

About 10 of us that I know have today. Lucky I was scheduled 8-4 already today


----------



## Ryle2013

Contractors are gone in Seattle


----------



## limepro

We still have a small group but they are being phased out.


----------



## SlimJim615

Out in Nashville as of today.


----------



## Leo.

Boy that Amazon gig sounds pretty cool.. I mean compared to the other options out there (füber, postm8s etc)too bad they aren't in sf


----------



## limepro

Leo. said:


> Boy that Amazon gig sounds pretty cool.. I mean compared to the other options out there (füber, postm8s etc)too bad they aren't in sf


Sign up and when it hits sf you will get an email, they are trying to go national with it. We are getting a 2nd warehouse in Miami.


----------



## Leo.

limepro said:


> Sign up and when it hits sf you will get an email, they are trying to go national with it. We are getting a 2nd warehouse in Miami.


Hey bro sorry this is off topic, but how do you like postmates in Miami? Assuming you have tried it, if not please disregard.

And thanks for the advice, will do.


----------



## limepro

Leo. said:


> Hey bro sorry this is off topic, but how do you like postmates in Miami? Assuming you have tried it, if not please disregard.
> 
> And thanks for the advice, will do.


Never tried it, only Uber/Lyft and flex.


----------



## nighthawk398

FlexZone said:


> Completed my first run with .com orders and learned many lessons that I will implement on my next time out.
> 
> Pick up is awesome nothing like the Prime Now order cattle pen with 20+ drivers taking a number and waiting your turn. For .com orders the warehouse is set up for you to actually drive your vehicle inside the building. They will then check to see if you are on the list for your time slot and give you a safety vest. Then you have to scan all of your packages (I had 30 packages and 28 deliveries to make) Lastly they check your scan count on the way out and off you go. I had grand plans to complete my run in 2-3 hours but as I learned it's best not to just start driving and dropping packages off.
> 
> First Amazon's app routes you to deliver via expected time slots or via order scanned. Most were a couple of hours out so you have plenty of time to deliver it. After running back and forth across Grapevine, Coppell, and Flower Mound I pulled over to check my manifest list because I kept going back to the same neighborhoods. I found out that I could manually select deliveries in any order I chose as long as I dropped it off by the expected delivery time. So it best to use the map view to scope out the drop points and then stay in that area until all are dropped off before moving on.
> Apartment Complexes- Dont bother trying to deliver to different buildings, Just find the leasing office and drop them there.
> Knock/Ring twice, drop the go. Dont wait on customers to answer, just leave it out of view and your good.
> Overall this rocks just hope they keep scheduling me consistently. Total miles driven to the warehouse and out on deliveries was about 75 miles which with better planning next time should drop to about 60 . Between driving rush hour with uber/lyft and adding this to middle morning early afternoon I made $130 so far as of 4pm ($72 4 hours with Amazon and $58 for 6 hours with U/L)


So having a SUV myself is it better to have the back seat down and load the whole trunk? or is it better to separate the trunk area and back seat? probably personal preference


----------



## limepro

nighthawk398 said:


> So having a SUV myself is it better to have the back seat down and load the whole trunk? or is it better to separate the trunk area and back seat? probably personal preference


Personal preference, I have the backseats down and load it up but sometimes I'll just throw them in the backseat.


----------



## FlexDriver

Why its so quite in here for the last few days? everyone getting lots of blocks and busy doing deliveries OR people have moved to different options??


----------



## FlexZone

My first 2 weeks with .com orders have been really busy. I was scheduled for all slots I set my availability to. Was even able to forfeit a couple of 8am slots and was able to reschedule for 10am pick ups. This week I was not assigned any shifts as it looks like they have on-boarded a lot more drivers combined with the change in availability times I set for myself this week. But that hasn't stopped the alerts I get every morning that blocks are available. So looks like they are tweaking things a little and I'll still get the 24 hours I normally sign up for.


----------



## Flexer

I stayed with Flex and I haven't been scheduled for a single hour the past two weeks. I'm busy refreshing and trying to learn the game of grabbing slots as they come available. I have been able to get all the hours I wanted scheduled, but it's a pain to deliver and keep refreshing for the next shift. Most other drivers seem to have multiple devices so I may invest in another. Contractors are gone and with some switching to Amazon deliveries I assumed Flex availability would jump up, but I haven't seen that in the scheduling yet.

9 deliveries last night and not a single apartment!


----------



## FlexZone

I had nearly the same thing yesterday 45 deliveries with .com and 41 of them were homes.

Any reason you decided to stay with Prime Now?


----------



## Flexer

I expected hours to become easier to schedule with the contractors gone and some drivers switching. Flex pick up is 10 minutes from where I work plus I didn't want to give up the tips.


----------



## FlexZone

I think the Prime Now app is just not popular enough to have steady work and the Tips while good were never big enough for me to trade them for hours. In talking with the employees at the warehouse for .com they are getting ready to open up a couple other locations in the next month or so in Fort Worth and South Dallas


----------



## krazo

Got the "rabbit" update for the flex app last night. Not sure what it does but with a name like "rabbit" it will either make me quicker at deliveries, or more reproductive. Not sure which.


----------



## limepro

Just been trying to keep busy, did 42 hours last week and took Sunday and Monday off.


----------



## krazo

You beat me. I did 38 hours. You need to spend some your hard earned money on a new faceplate for your phone.


----------



## limepro

krazo said:


> You beat me. I did 38 hours. You need to spend some your hard earned money on a new faceplate for your phone.


About time for an upgrade anyway.


----------



## FlexDriver

krazo said:


> Got the "rabbit" update for the flex app last night. Not sure what it does but with a name like "rabbit" it will either make me quicker at deliveries, or more reproductive. Not sure which.


Yes it updated from 3.0.1848.2 To 3.0.2068.0 BTW what does it mean by *"reproductive" lol*


----------



## jumper

Nashville have com or is it coming soon?


----------



## limepro

Went and completely broke my phone today and I am not due for an upgrade yet, I have never paid full price for a phone but looks like I will have to today.


----------



## nighthawk398

limepro said:


> Went and completely broke my phone today and I am not due for an upgrade yet, I have never paid full price for a phone but looks like I will have to today.


Maybe get a used one or sometimes get good deals if you switch carriers


----------



## limepro

nighthawk398 said:


> Maybe get a used one or sometimes get good deals if you switch carriers


Got the galaxy note 5, paid full price. I want my old Nokia back, could throw that a football girls and not a scratch on it.


----------



## AMZ Flex

com flex driver's car is stolen yesterday during delivery. Driver is ok. Be careful guys.


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

Was his car still running while delivering the packages? I've been tempted several times to let my car run while I deliver packages. I've only done it a few times though. 

I bet that thief thought it was Christmas --- free car and gifts.

Glad the driver is ok.


----------



## AMZ Flex

I am Cornholio!!! said:


> Was his car still running while delivering the packages? I've been tempted several times to let my car run while I deliver packages. I've only done it a few times though.
> 
> I bet that thief thought it was Christmas --- free car and gifts.
> 
> Glad the driver is ok.


I don't know the details but I think it should be something like that. I did let the car run several times but won't happen again.


----------



## SteveGo

I have a spare key. If I can keep the car in sight while delivering, I will leave it running, but lock it. If I cannot keep the car in sight, I shut it off and lock it. I have an older car, and prefer to leave it running if I can, to spare the starter.

To leave a car running, unlocked an unattended, is a violation of Texas law. The poor driver good also get a citation for letting his car get stolen, if he left it running and unlocked.


----------



## FlexZone

I've left mine running for house stops but never for apartments or multiple drops that I walk the street. Will be even more careful now.


----------



## nighthawk398

thanks for the heads us my car is keyless so I can lock the doors and leave running, I have been real careful to not leave running though unless I see house owner working in yard or something


----------



## limepro

Anyone getting hours? I really enjoy flex, traffic can be a pain at times but I'm able to pick up hours regularly. Tips have seem to have taken a hit though.


----------



## FlexZone

I have worked none stop since switching over to .com orders, blocks stay open for all 3 delivery times 8am-Noon, 10am to 2, and 12-4pm. Most times it only takes 3 hours to deliver everything


----------



## SteveGo

FlexZone said:


> I have worked none stop since switching over to .com orders, blocks stay open for all 3 delivery times 8am-Noon, 10am to 2, and 12-4pm. Most times it only takes 3 hours to deliver everything


Can you pick the blocks you want to work, or are they pre-assigned? I went through the questionnaire, but was not sure about moving to the next step. Could not tell if the process was similar to Flex-Prime Now, with the info I saw. I wonder if you can go to the onboarding session, but decline and go back to Flex if it does not look right for you.


----------



## Flexer

FlexZone said:


> I have worked none stop since switching over to orders, blocks stay open for all 3 delivery times 8am-Noon, 10am to 2, and 12-4pm. Most times it only takes 3 hours to deliver everything


Are there any 4-8 shifts? I work full time until 3pm so I am still doing Flex for now. Also waiting on that possible Fort Worth location.


----------



## krazo

limepro said:


> Anyone getting hours?


Got 8 hours scheduled for Thursday. Still not good enough at the midnight shuffle to get hours. Dispatcher said yesterday that the app will no longer allow drivers to drive for more than 12 hours per day. No more 14 hour shifts for you.


----------



## Manotas

I signed up for it in Miami and never heard from them again


----------



## krazo

Manotas said:


> I signed up for it in Miami and never heard from them again


Be patient. Good things happening in the next few months.


----------



## nighthawk398

FlexZone said:


> I have worked none stop since switching over to .com orders, blocks stay open for all 3 delivery times 8am-Noon, 10am to 2, and 12-4pm. Most times it only takes 3 hours to deliver everything


did not see any open blocks when I looked yesterday or today


----------



## FlexDriver

FlexZone said:


> I have worked none stop since switching over to .com orders, blocks stay open for all 3 delivery times 8am-Noon, 10am to 2, and 12-4pm. Most times it only takes 3 hours to deliver everything


Can you work more than 4 hrs in a day for .com orders, like 8am-Noon than again at 12-4pm? TIA


----------



## limepro

krazo said:


> Got 8 hours scheduled for Thursday. Still not good enough at the midnight shuffle to get hours. Dispatcher said yesterday that the app will no longer allow drivers to drive for more than 12 hours per day. No more 14 hour shifts for you.


I have noticed, I have only been able to grab 12 hours a day. I did 58 hours this pay period.


----------



## FlexZone

FlexDriver said:


> Can you work more than 4 hrs in a day for .com orders, like 8am-Noon than again at 12-4pm? TIA


I've been able to do it once when I completed my run in about 2:45 and the app told me to head back to the warehouse.


----------



## FlexZone

SteveGo said:


> Can you pick the blocks you want to work, or are they pre-assigned? I went through the questionnaire, but was not sure about moving to the next step. Could not tell if the process was similar to Flex-Prime Now, with the info I saw. I wonder if you can go to the onboarding session, but decline and go back to Flex if it does not look right for you.


You can set up your availability anytime but also pick up a shift the day of as well. The process is identical to prime now. Once you switch to .com you cannot go back to "Now" currently. In the future we've been told we'll be able to do both.


----------



## FlexZone

Flexer said:


> Are there any 4-8 shifts? I work full time until 3pm so I am still doing Flex for now. Also waiting on that possible Fort Worth location.


The app let's you set availability from 0600-Midnight but I've only seen assigned times of either 0800-1200, 1000-1400, or 1200-1600.


----------



## AMZ Flex

FlexZone said:


> I've been able to do it once when I completed my run in about 2:45 and the app told me to head back to the warehouse.


Make sure if you are doing the second block, the guys at the warehouse take your name, login ID and IMEI to send a ticket to Amazon. There is a known bug in the system, if you do the second block in your first block time, the system thinks, it is still your first block pickup and they won't pay you for the second one. Once happened to me in Prime Now.


----------



## Trebor

Okay, I apologize, if I am asking when this has been said. (this thread is really, really long and I do not want to read all 29 pages..

Does anyone know/have a link if they have came out with the iphone version yet? I have a burner android phone that I have been using, and would really like to put it on my regular phone. 

Thanks.


----------



## limepro

Trebor said:


> Okay, I apologize, if I am asking when this has been said. (this thread is really, really long and I do not want to read all 29 pages..
> 
> Does anyone know/have a link if they have came out with the iphone version yet? I have a burner android phone that I have been using, and would really like to put it on my regular phone.
> 
> Thanks.


Still no iPhone


----------



## AMZ Flex

Didn't get any hours since last two weeks for com packages, anybody has a same situation?


----------



## nighthawk398

AMZ Flex said:


> Didn't get any hours since last two weeks for com packages, anybody has a same situation?


Guy at warehouse told me they are doing very few in advance schedules and best to grab at midnight


----------



## AllenChicago

limepro said:


> Did you get some? I finished last week 26 hours $683.


You must be one of the drivers that the Amazon spokeslady refers to when she said...

"*The company advertises that Flex drivers can make $18 to $25 per hour, but an Amazon spokeswoman said the average driver so far has actually been earning more than that*."

*Source article:* http://www.geekwire.com/2015/amazon...rced-delivery-network-to-millions-of-drivers/

I'll be glad when Amazon Prime/Flex comes to the Chicago area. I'm only averaging $10 per ride doing Lyft.


----------



## Ryle2013

Here's my numbers since the beginning of the year.

Hours: 310 
Base pay: 5580
Tips:2400
Base pay + tips:7980

Miles driven:2182
Deliveries completed:550

Averages out to be $25.9/hr or $3.69 for every mile driven 

These numbers are missing about $100 worth of tips. And some random cash tips I have gotten.


----------



## RMUBER

Hmm, packages don't puke, ignore you, back seat drive, fart, or leave their sunglasses behind not bad!


----------



## limepro

Ryle2013 said:


> Here's my numbers since the beginning of the year.
> 
> Hours: 310
> Base pay: 5580
> Tips:2400
> Base pay + tips:7980
> 
> Miles driven:2182
> Deliveries completed:550
> 
> Averages out to be $25.9/hr or $3.69 for every mile driven
> 
> These numbers are missing about $100 worth of tips. And some random cash tips I have gotten.


Your per mile is much better than mine, your warehouse must be in the city. Ours is far outside where most of our deliveries are.


----------



## Ryle2013

I'm in downtown Seattle and the delivery area is fairly small. My per hr used to be alot higher but ever since we started doing hot wheels it has gone down. But a positive is that you do a lot less driving with Restaurant deliveries.


----------



## limepro

Ryle2013 said:


> I'm in downtown Seattle and the delivery area is fairly small. My per hr used to be alot higher but ever since we started doing hot wheels it has gone down. But a positive is that you do a lot less driving with Restaurant deliveries.


I make $24-30 per hour but majority of our deliveries are miami beach and downtown which is a good 15+ miles away so miles add up. I get around $1-$1.25 per mile. Once the new warehouse opens up it should go up. Once I get back in town I'll get my true numbers.


----------



## limepro

Here are my year to date totals.

Hours 284
Base pay 5112
Tips 2379.47
Total 7491.47

Miles driven 6673
Deliveries completed 555

$26.38 per hour
As you can see my per mile isn't as good though at around $1.12. Hopefully once the new warehouse opens it will go up.


----------



## Flexer

Ryle2013 said:


> Here's my numbers since the beginning of the year.
> 
> Hours: 310
> Base pay: 5580
> Tips:2400
> Base pay + tips:7980
> 
> Miles driven:2182
> Deliveries completed:550
> 
> Averages out to be $25.9/hr or $3.69 for every mile driven
> 
> These numbers are missing about $100 worth of tips. And some random cash tips I have gotten.


Your numbers made me want to calculate what I have done since January. I only work about 10 hours a week and took a week off.

Hours:58
Base pay:$1044
Tips:$477
Base pay + tips:$1521

Haven't calculated miles driven or deliveries completed, but pay averages out to $26.22/hr


----------



## DRiver II

@VACountryGUY said:


> Yeah. This looks very similar to Uber's agreement. The issue is that you aren't allowed to use your car to do stuff like Amazon or Uber. It won't take long for the insurance company to cancel you or deny a claim if they find out you use it for deliveries and yea nighthawk, very few if any insurance companies allow you to deliver pizza with your car. I've had friends deliver pizza and they just never told their insurance company. Hope that helps...


Geico Commercial sucks IMO! Geico does not handle the commercial clients directly, they farm us out to a 3rd party insurer. they have banker's hours, so if an accident happens on the weekend or at night, good luck getting any service. I had to threaten them with complaints to the VA Insurance commission to get anything done on my first claim ever in 14 years with Geico. you never know how good your insurance company is until you file a claim...


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

yep. If you have ride-share insurance but stop driving for Uber/Lyft, etc, you will need proof that you don't ride share anymore. You will need Uber/Lyft to send you an email stating they have deleted your account. Otherwise, the insurance company may no offer you any of their other products and you will be forced to get insurance from another insurance provider.


----------



## limepro

Esurance will cover you just not during rideshare or any other commercial driving, during that period the other insurance is primary and works as intended.


----------



## FlexZone

Is anyone wearing their Amazon gear (Hat, Badge, Polo, or T-Shirt) while out delivering?


----------



## limepro

FlexZone said:


> Is anyone wearing their Amazon gear (Hat, Badge, Polo, or T-Shirt) while out delivering?


I wear my t-shirt, not everyday as I only have a couple but some days. That was all I got besides sunglasses.


----------



## Flexer

FlexZone said:


> Is anyone wearing their Amazon gear (Hat, Badge, Polo, or T-Shirt) while out delivering?


I wear the T-shirt, but only have one. Would be nice to have a polo or badge or car magnet. I try to not look too suspicious jogging away from packages I just dropped at somebody's door lol


----------



## FlexZone

I normally just wear the hat and just got the lanyard badge a couple of days ago. Polo and T-shirts occasionally. I'd love a magnetic car sign if they ever create one. I wonder if that would put a bigger target on us though.


----------



## nighthawk398

FlexZone said:


> Is anyone wearing their Amazon gear (Hat, Badge, Polo, or T-Shirt) while out delivering?


Badge, hat and Prime now shirt usually


----------



## Nick Starr

FlexZone said:


> Is anyone wearing their Amazon gear (Hat, Badge, Polo, or T-Shirt) while out delivering?


HELL NO!


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

I wear the hat and/or shirt to prevent quick trigger Texans from having a good time.


----------



## nighthawk398

I am Cornholio!!! said:


> I wear the hat and/or shirt to prevent quick trigger Texans from having a good time.


I feel like the dogs think I am the mailman because I always ring twice


----------



## AMZ Flex

FlexZone said:


> Is anyone wearing their Amazon gear (Hat, Badge, Polo, or T-Shirt) while out delivering?


T-shirt??? They didn't give me that!!!
I always wear the cap and sometimes the badge


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

We didn't get badges at the Prime Now location, as far as I know. But that would be fun to put it in a wallet and flip it out like a police officer.


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

nighthawk398 said:


> I feel like the dogs think I am the mailman because I always ring twice


Some of those dogs would go through the door, if they could. I can't stand it when their owners let them jump on me.


----------



## UTX1

While out on delivery, one dog told me (just go along with me on this)
"Hey Amazon Guy ! I love it when you ring the bell instead of knock on the door.
It's like music. If you will ring the bell for me, I will sing you the song of my people."


----------



## limepro

My accountant urged me to create an s-Corp for Amazon because the earnings are higher. Has anyone done this and does amazon allow it?


----------



## UTX1

limepro said:


> My accountant urged me to create an s-Corp for Amazon because the earnings are higher. Has anyone done this and does amazon allow it?


Does that make sense, though ? Just wondering, because let's say someone worked 1,000 hours of Amazon Flex in a year.
Gross earnings from the activity itself would likely be around 25K. Florida is a lot like Texas, we don't have a state income tax.
The idea with an S-Corp is for the earnings, profits, losses, deductions and credits to pass through to the shareholder (you).
The reporting requirements, bookkeeping, tax prep and additional time to take care of another entity would most certainly
cost a few hundred dollars a year, perhaps a couple grand ? This would mean higher earnings for the accountant.

If I were the accountant, I would urge you to do this right away. This way, I could have more of your money
and create a mechanism to continue to charge you more money for my services each reporting period. 
If you have a couple hours, it might make sense to put a pencil to paper and see if this would actually save you
money in the long run, or if it will simply create another entity for the accountant to take care of.

When we signed up for Amazon Flex, wasn't there a section in the application asking if you are
an Individual or a Corporation or whatever ? I remember Uber had this on their application too.
If so, it would likely be permitted, but how to go about changing the style of your existing account w/Amazon ?
You'd need another tax ID too (IRS). File the Articles with the state in Tallahassee (more money).
A bunch of other stuff too, limepro. I wish I knew more about it my friend, but I'm kinda stupid.


----------



## sofla11

limepro said:


> My accountant urged me to create an s-Corp for Amazon because the earnings are higher. Has anyone done this and does amazon allow it?


I do have an LLC which I have had for a while (Amazon pays the LLC) and you CAN choose to be taxed as an S corp but the S corp only makes sense if you are earning a ton of money, above what you would say is a reasonable salary. So let's say in this job if you made 100k after expenses, you could probably say 40k is a reasonable salary and take the other 60k as dividends, avoiding the self employment taxes on that 60k. However I don't think you will be making enough for there to be any difference. (If you are I need your secret! Hehehe) Your accountant is either an idiot or he is hoping you are. A corporation/LLC may have some liability benefits, though, in case you are sued in any of the contracting work you are doing.


----------



## UTX1

sofla11 said:


> A corporation/LLC may have some liability benefits, though, in case you are sued in any of the contracting work you are doing.


 This is a very good point. Any non-exempt property or assets at risk could be afforded some protection
in the event of a lawsuit. If you don't technically _own_ it, they can't take it. If _you_ didn't do it (technically) you're not to blame.


----------



## I HATE UBER

When i try to pick up same day block,it won't go through and i get an error message instead..i have LG G3 phone with Sprint...has any one experianced this kind of issue or any thing i can change under settings to help me fix this issue?Thanks .


----------



## limepro

I HATE UBER said:


> When i try to pick up same day block,it won't go through and i get an error message instead..i have LG G3 phone with Sprint...has any one experianced this kind of issue or any thing i can change under settings to help me fix this issue?Thanks .


Means someone else got it before you.


----------



## I HATE UBER

limepro said:


> Means someone else got it before you.


Thanks!


----------



## AMZ Flex

Is there any drivers who works in Farmers Branch knows how to get more than one block per day? I got an email from support that said:
_
"Delivery blocks are available every day of the week, and particularly on the weekends. More blocks are opened each morning, but deliveries are available as late as 6pm.

*You can set your availability to receive notifications of new same-day blocks and to be matched to delivery blocks ahead of time.*

You will only receive notifications of same-day blocks if you have indicated availability when the notification is sent. "
_
I set my availability, and sometimes I get open block notifications, but nothing shows up in the app.


----------



## UTX1

AMZ Flex said:


> Is there any drivers who works in Farmers Branch knows how to get more than one block per day? I got an email from support that said:
> _
> "Delivery blocks are available every day of the week, and particularly on the weekends. More blocks are opened each morning, but deliveries are available as late as 6pm.
> 
> *You can set your availability to receive notifications of new same-day blocks and to be matched to delivery blocks ahead of time.*
> 
> You will only receive notifications of same-day blocks if you have indicated availability when the notification is sent. "
> _
> I set my availability, and sometimes I get open block notifications, but nothing shows up in the app.


Same. Sometimes in the afternoon like 1:30 or so, even get an in-app notification that
delivery blocks are available. So, go into the app and _boing ! _nothing.
This only happens on days when I've already completed an 8 or 10 o'clock start block.
It won't even show a 2nd shift available, despite the fact that they need drivers for pm.

Asked Matt, Chris and Ethan - they all said the same thing: 
Should be happening after the first 60 days have run course.
They are only reporting what they were told.

Logistics specs are also reporting the same info. 
They don't speak to or interact with contractors as much, however.

Lots of metrics to measure (Amazon style) for the initial launch period.

New schedule came out today (Thursday). Not much to write about there.
Back to the Midnite shuffle. They really didn't have enough drivers last week
when the weather was bad. This week, I'd expect driver coverage to be better.


----------



## AMZ Flex

UTX1 said:


> New schedule came out today (Thursday). Not much to write about there.
> Back to the Midnite shuffle. They really didn't have enough drivers last week
> when the weather was bad. This week, I'd expect driver coverage to be better.


I just found out tonight, a friend of mine, who just started com this week with just one block done, got two blocks from 8 Am to 4 PM for next Friday!!!
The sad part is I'm working for com since the beginning, every single day and just got one block!
The good part is they're giving more than one block per day to people now which is a good sign.


----------



## UTX1

AMZ Flex said:


> I just found out tonight, a friend of mine, who just started com this week with just one block done, got two blocks from 8 Am to 4 PM for next Friday!!!
> The sad part is I'm working for com since the beginning, every single day and just got one block!
> The good part is they're giving more than one block per day to people now which is a good sign.


First time I've heard this for .com

Not much good though if they (amazon) pick/choose who gets additional blocks.
I'll be on the look out for more information now. Will you do us (collectively) a favor ?
Can you mention this to one if the Shift Assistants in the morning ? Am curious to know their reaction.
Just want to know if :
1) Are they lying to us ? 2) Are they clueless ? or 3) Are double shifts are officially a "go"


----------



## AMZ Flex

UTX1 said:


> First time I've heard this for com
> 
> Not much good though if they (amazon) pick/choose who gets additional blocks.
> I'll be on the look out for more information now. Will you do us (collectively) a favor ?
> Can you mention this to one if the Shift Assistants in the morning ? Am curious to know their reaction.
> Just want to know if :
> 1) Are they lying to us ? 2) Are they clueless ? or 3) Are double shifts are officially a "go"


I asked today, I was told the multiple blocks won't be available until May. I mentioned my friend's schedule and he had no idea how that happened and told me maybe it's just a system glitch! 
We will find out next Friday if they're lying to us or not. 
I hope my buddy doesn't forfeit his schedule.


----------



## UTX1

AMZ Flex said:


> I asked today, I was told the multiple blocks won't be available until May. I mentioned my friend's schedule and he had no idea how that happened and told me maybe it's just a system glitch!
> We will find out next Friday if they're lying to us or not.
> I hope my buddy doesn't forfeit his schedule.


Thanks.
I didn't say anything about this. Just picked up and went on my way.
The May timeline syncs up with the 60 days window that I was told.

Check with your friend next week (please) and let us know what happens.
If he does work both, let's see if his earnings gets credit for the 2nd block.

Did you get that 2-page update they handed out this morning ?
This is the one with the BIG oversized barcode to update amazon rabbit.


----------



## AMZ Flex

UTX1 said:


> Thanks.
> I didn't say anything about this. Just picked up and went on my way.
> The May timeline syncs up with the 60 days window that I was told.
> 
> Check with your friend next week (please) and let us know what happens.
> If he does work both, let's see if his earnings gets credit for the 2nd block.
> 
> Did you get that 2-page update they handed out this morning ?
> This is the one with the BIG oversized barcode to update amazon rabbit.


Actually, it will be 90 days until May because com delivery began since February. (Correct me if I'm wrong)

Sure, I will report whatever happens to my friend's work and earnings.

Yes, I did get that gigantic barcode, they mentioned it will fix the issue with multiple deliveries in apartment complexes. I hope it works. 
Apartments are always a pain and it's getting worse when the leasing office staffs asking you to deliver to the door.


----------



## UTX1

AMZ Flex said:


> Actually, it will be 90 days until May because com delivery began since February. (Correct me if I'm wrong)
> 
> Sure, I will report whatever happens to my friend's work and earnings.
> 
> Yes, I did get that gigantic barcode, they mentioned it will fix the issue with multiple deliveries in apartment complexes. I hope it works.
> Apartments are always a pain and it's getting worse when the leasing office staffs asking you to deliver to the door.


Okay, that's probably accurate then. 
We'll watch what happens in May. Until then, if and or when 2nd blocks 
are getting worked same day, glitch or no glitch, I'm keeping my eyes and ears peeled.

No, I'm not the guy who goes, "...Hey so and so is working another block today blah blah..."
This is for grown ups, so I want to get the facts on the ground and go from there.

It will not surprise me however, if some "favorites" in the driver pool are picked for additional blocks.
That is pure Amazon, in it's native format. BTW: if either of us are favorites, we might have to keep
quiet about it for a while.


----------



## limepro

I couldn't do .com deliveries, I consistently get 12 hours a day and tips.


----------



## UTX1

limepro said:


> I couldn't do .com deliveries, I consistently get 12 hours a day and tips.


Wish the same was offered in this area. Dispatch played fast and loose with assigning 
Prime Now blocks at the desk, so the process was changed. Then the contractors left. 
Then some other stuff. It made sense for some of the drivers to migrate over to .com

If Prime wasn't working out (glad it is for you) the .com was another way to get it done.
There's more to the DFW story. It can keep for another time.

At some later date, not specified, the ability to accept both Prime Now and .com blocks
is supposed to eventually happen. This may be different market by market. We'll stay tuned.


----------



## limepro

UTX1 said:


> Wish the same was offered in this area. Dispatch played fast and loose with assigning
> Prime Now blocks at the desk, so the process was changed. Then the contractors left.
> Then some other stuff. It made sense for some of the drivers to migrate over to .com
> 
> If Prime wasn't working out (glad it is for you) the .com was another way to get it done.
> There's more to the DFW story. It can keep for another time.
> 
> At some later date, not specified, the ability to accept both Prime Now and .com blocks
> is supposed to eventually happen. This may be different market by market. We'll stay tuned.


I would like to do both simply for the calm nature of .com on days that I don't feel like being rushed. It seems like a more relaxed gig, stuck in traffic doing now can be stressful. I do have 1 late delivery but have heard of others having 3 and 4.


----------



## UTX1

limepro said:


> I would like to do both simply for the calm nature of .com on days that I don't feel like being rushed. It seems like a more relaxed gig, stuck in traffic doing now can be stressful. I do have 1 late delivery but have heard of others having 3 and 4.


You speak the truth, limepro. It is kinda cool, drive to a neighborhood and just cruse n' drop the .com
In all the time I've done Prime, had only one late and it was on Black Friday - delivering inside the Mall.
Dropped it last, else the other 4 would have been late. Traffic was ugly that day.


----------



## AMZ Flex

These "_Customer Expectations_" emails are annoying me a lot.
The last email:

_"On 3/19/2016, our records indicate that you did not complete all of your assigned deliveries. Except for packages that are undeliverable, you are expected to deliver every package you pick up."
_
Which is completely B.S because I remember that day. I was done with all my scans and the system indicated one missing package. I searched for it through all the packages and couldn't find it. Even Ethan searched for it and he couldn't find it neither and told me you're good to go!

Apparently, we are responsible for other people's mistakes too.


----------



## UTX1

AMZ Flex said:


> These "_Customer Expectations_" emails are annoying me a lot.
> The last email:
> 
> _"On 3/19/2016, our records indicate that you did not complete all of your assigned deliveries. Except for packages that are undeliverable, you are expected to deliver every package you pick up."
> _
> Which is completely B.S because I remember that day. I was done with all my scans and the system indicated one missing package. I searched for it through all the packages and couldn't find it. Even Ethan searched for it and he couldn't find it neither and told me you're good to go!
> 
> *Apparently, we are responsible for other people's mistakes too*.


Welcome to the real Amazon, bend over.

Another thing to check: Let's say your route is assigned 42 packages for delivery.
Let's just use that figure. You scan every package on the rack. Maybe there are
four or five grey plastic bins and you check each one and scan every package.
You go to check out and when you tap complete pickup, your count is only 41.
You handled every package on that rack, everything you were provided @ pickup.
Now, there are supposed to be 42 packages on that rack (most likely not audited).
Your vehicle is already loaded and you're ready to go. Now you have to "search"
and double check for something that you know is not there.

The phantom package never made it to the staging area, it's still "floating around".
If you knew at start of pickup how many packs are assigned to a particular route
and had a quick minute to count them at first, you would know if something is missing
or if everything is there. Should not have to do this, but there are 30+ routes to
keep track of and hundreds of packages. Even at 99.xx% accuracy, that leaves room
for 2 or 3 defects in the process. Not fun if your route contains the defect.

Count your packages.......or not.

The "you didn't deliver something" email is dreck from the machine.
Either someone want's to put one over on AMZN for a free product (screw the delivery driver),
or it got wet or damaged somehow and they want a replacement but don't want to go to the hassle of
returning the wet one or damaged one (even if they damaged it themselves taking it out of the box)
so they just say they didn't receive the one you actually DID deliver (worse than lying pax)
or the package was actually absconded with from its delivery location after you dropped it.

DRECK.


----------



## AMZ Flex

UTX1 said:


> Welcome to the real Amazon, bend over.
> 
> Another thing to check: Let's say your route is assigned 42 packages for delivery.
> Let's just use that figure. You scan every package on the rack. Maybe there are
> four or five grey plastic bins and you check each one and scan every package.
> You go to check out and when you tap complete pickup, your count is only 41.
> You handled every package on that rack, everything you were provided @ pickup.
> Now, there are supposed to be 42 packages on that rack (most likely not audited).
> Your vehicle is already loaded and you're ready to go. Now you have to "search"
> and double check for something that you know is not there.
> 
> The phantom package never made it to the staging area, it's still "floating around".
> If you knew at start of pickup how many packs are assigned to a particular route
> and had a quick minute to count them at first, you would know if something is missing
> or if everything is there. Should not have to do this, but there are 30+ routes to
> keep track of and hundreds of packages. Even at 99.xx% accuracy, that leaves room
> for 2 or 3 defects in the process. Not fun if your route contains the defect.
> 
> Count your packages.......or not.
> 
> The "you didn't deliver something" email is dreck from the machine.
> Either someone want's to put one over on AMZN for a free product (screw the delivery driver),
> or it got wet or damaged somehow and they want a replacement but don't want to go to the hassle of
> returning the wet one or damaged one (even if they damaged it themselves taking it out of the box)
> so they just say they didn't receive the one you actually DID deliver (worse than lying pax)
> or the package was actually absconded with from its delivery location after you dropped it.
> 
> DRECK.


Well, you're right, counting would help to know if something is missing but even if you find it out at the beginning and mention it to them, they just let you go without that missing package but still the defect one is in the system and will be on your record.

Anyways

What happened to 8 AM blocks? It doesn't show anymore at midnight. It seems they shift the blocks so now we have 12 PM block as well.


----------



## UTX1

AMZ Flex said:


> Well, you're right, counting would help to know if something is missing but even if you find it out
> at the beginning and mention it to them, they just let you go without that missing package
> but still the defect one is in the system and will be on your record.


When it's say, 2 or 3 cartons not accounted for, have to go looking for them.
Had half hour delay the other day because multiple packages were not on the rack.
After all the other routes were picked up, the solo rack with those boxes turned up.
Wasn't even staged or labeled with a route placard, just pushed off to the side.



AMZ Flex said:


> What happened to 8 AM blocks? It doesn't show anymore at midnight.
> It seems they shift the blocks so now we have 12 PM block as well.


Yep, one shift assistant remarked that a 1400 shift (2pm) may soon be a regular thing too.
Still, only one block per day. This limit is unnecessary. Drivers are available.
There is ample .com package volume to deliver all day. Amazon should open it up full throttle.
At Prime, doing 8 to 6 or 10 to 10 was a breeze. Miles were much more, though


----------



## nighthawk398

AMZ Flex said:


> Well, you're right, counting would help to know if something is missing but even if you find it out at the beginning and mention it to them, they just let you go without that missing package but still the defect one is in the system and will be on your record.
> 
> Anyways
> 
> What happened to 8 AM blocks? It doesn't show anymore at midnight. It seems they shift the blocks so now we have 12 PM block as well.





UTX1 said:


> Thanks.
> I didn't say anything about this. Just picked up and went on my way.
> The May timeline syncs up with the 60 days window that I was told.
> 
> Check with your friend next week (please) and let us know what happens.
> If he does work both, let's see if his earnings gets credit for the 2nd block.
> 
> Did you get that 2-page update they handed out this morning ?
> This is the one with the BIG oversized barcode to update amazon rabbit.


oh I didn't get that Sunday although my app did update, I wonder if I got the right update though because now I get messages saying your delivery is late please call the customer to see if they still want the package, blah blah blah


----------



## UTX1

nighthawk398 said:


> oh I didn't get that Sunday although my app did update, I wonder if I got the right update though because now I get messages saying your delivery is late please call the customer to see if they still want the package, blah blah blah


The RED message with the "X" and package late.... Moosecrap!

This is annoying as fkkk, because the package is scheduled for delivery
say between 23:00 hrs and 11:00 hours (12 hour AMZN logistics window)
okay it's the 25th delivery between 10am and 2pm and it still has 2 hours left on it. 
It's NOT late yet at 11:45 ! Why is it wasting our time telling us it's late when it's not?

This really should be fixed, even if it takes another update. It's as vexing a problem
as the multi apartment stops, or any other issue currently on the slate for repair.

One thing though, it's classic Amazon to have some "glitches" in the process.
If everything is perfect, no one is allowed to make any mistakes. As long as
there's something wrong, some inherent crisis at hand, there's always a built-in
excuse for whatever went wrong, even though there doesn't have to be.

Apartment complex maps would be a good add-in. Leasing office isn't always available
(too early, out to lunch, closed on Sunday, whatever) and some gate codes to match.
Gate codes that work would be even better.

We are perpetuating a cycle that doesn't seem to end. First, we deliver adult toys and
books on the kamasutra to young couples, then 9 months later, we're delivering diapers.

Don't shoot the messenger...... Seriously, please don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## nighthawk398

I noticed this morning they had 4pm slots, so I guess you could do 10-2 and 4-8


----------



## UTX1

nighthawk398 said:


> I noticed this morning they had 4pm slots, so I guess you could do 10-2 and 4-8


I'll take it ! Sign me up, NightHawk ! Wait.... They're still throttled down to 1 block/day.
That would be to close to perfect, leaving plenty of evening hours to cart drunk pax around.
40 or 50 hrs/week @ $18 base rate almost sounds like a....._job ? _hmmmm, what an idea !


----------



## nighthawk398

UTX1 said:


> I'll take it ! Sign me up, NightHawk ! Wait.... They're still throttled down to 1 block/day.
> That would be to close to perfect, leaving plenty of evening hours to cart drunk pax around.
> 40 or 50 hrs/week @ $18 base rate almost sounds like a....._job ? _hmmmm, what an idea !


looks like they added a 6pm for today but I got some other plans


----------



## Flexer

New Prime location in Dallas is terrible. Actually kind of dangerous conditions with very limited parking.


----------



## SomeChick82

Flexer said:


> New Prime location in Dallas is terrible. Actually kind of dangerous conditions with very limited parking.


The parking is terrible and the routes are so big. I've had to start forfeiting shifts because there is NO way I'd make it back in time, or even 15 minutes late. I've heard mumblings from other drivers that Carrollton is supposed to be up and running soon. Even before Ft Worth. Do you know anything?


----------



## Flexer

SomeChick82 said:


> The parking is terrible and the routes are so big. I've had to start forfeiting shifts because there is NO way I'd make it back in time, or even 15 minutes late. I've heard mumblings from other drivers that Carrollton is supposed to be up and running soon. Even before Ft Worth. Do you know anything?


I haven't had to forfeit any yet, but they are definitely taking the full two hours now. I have't heard of the new locations, but I am curious how transferring locations will work. Not even a working restroom


----------



## nighthawk398

Flexer said:


> I haven't had to forfeit any yet, but they are definitely taking the full two hours now. I have't heard of the new locations, but I am curious how transferring locations will work. Not even a working restroom


So you don't drive in the warehouse at the new location?


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

We don't drive into the warehouse. We push a cart with the packages to our cars.


----------



## SomeChick82

I am Cornholio!!! said:


> We don't drive into the warehouse. We push a cart with the packages to our cars.


Sometimes across the road, while dodging traffic.


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

They need more security too. I don't trust those shady characters that pass by on their bikes. lol.

The bathroom situation is horrendous. I thought about ordering one of those porta potties and a scented candle.

Hopefully, the other locations open soon. I drove so much that I had to put my feet through the floor the last few miles.


----------



## nighthawk398

Oh ok they gave me easter hours at .com but guess no extra pay


----------



## UTX1

I want to rag on Amazon Flex Driver Partner Support for a moment.

For those who ignore me (you're smart) then just pretend I'm not here/\
Okay now, everyone else... Support is supposed to assist Flex drivers in
successfully completing deliveries and overcoming any issues which may
present themselves during the course of executing a delivery route. Yes ?

I almost never call these people. Every once in a while something comes up.
An incorrect address, a package that wont scan - even though it scanned fine at pickup @ the warehouse,
something that would otherwise affect the delivery. Usually, a little common sense will fix the problem.
For those times when actual _support_ is needed, one would expect a helpful person on the other end.
DON'T COUNT ON IT.

Without going into details, I'm afraid the Flex Driver Support Team is starting to suck.
Both hands, a flashlight, a map and every other tool I can offer, they can't find their own ass.
So, with a little simple math: (suck plus ass) = They suck ass.

Now, for those familiar with me, you already know that is the most polite way I can express it.

The teams on site are more in touch with what is going on with their own local routes,
but somewhere in a room, far far away, a group of clairvoyant prophets are attempting to
tell drivers how to find a star in the East. I'd rather fend for myself. Thank you anyway.

To the credit, there was a time when useful information was available though this avenue.
For those just beginning or first starting out, the most basic and elementary information
is available through the support line and can be helpful if you currently haven't got a clue.
Once you know everything they know, calling support will more than likely waste more time
than it will save. After a few hundred deliveries, you'll know what I mean.

AND

Attitude. Whoa ! Slow that roll. What if I'm just calling in to get some "support" ?
Drivers can do without the smart-alick bullshit when the clock is ticking.
I've got plenty of that to go round for everyone....twice. Try me.

Okay, that's it. I feel better now.


----------



## limepro

SomeChick82 said:


> The parking is terrible and the routes are so big. I've had to start forfeiting shifts because there is NO way I'd make it back in time, or even 15 minutes late. I've heard mumblings from other drivers that Carrollton is supposed to be up and running soon. Even before Ft Worth. Do you know anything?


I wouldn't forfeit shifts, just go back to the warehouse, if you get nothing but followed their route it isn't a biggie. Forfeiting hours puts you in a lower tier to get hours.


----------



## limepro

UTX1 said:


> I want to rag on Amazon Flex Driver Partner Support for a moment.
> 
> For those who ignore me (you're smart) then just pretend I'm not here/\
> Okay now, everyone else... Support is supposed to assist Flex drivers in
> successfully completing deliveries and overcoming any issues which may
> present themselves during the course of executing a delivery route. Yes ?
> 
> I almost never call these people. Every once in a while something comes up.
> An incorrect address, a package that wont scan - even though it scanned fine at pickup @ the warehouse,
> something that would otherwise affect the delivery. Usually, a little common sense will fix the problem.
> For those times when actual _support_ is needed, one would expect a helpful person on the other end.
> DON'T COUNT ON IT.
> 
> Without going into details, I'm afraid the Flex Driver Support Team is starting to suck.
> Both hands, a flashlight, a map and every other tool I can offer, they can't find their own ass.
> So, with a little simple math: (suck plus ass) = They suck ass.
> 
> Now, for those familiar with me, you already know that is the most polite way I can express it.
> 
> The teams on site are more in touch with what is going on with their own local routes,
> but somewhere in a room, far far away, a group of clairvoyant prophets are attempting to
> tell drivers how to find a star in the East. I'd rather fend for myself. Thank you anyway.
> 
> To the credit, there was a time when useful information was available though this avenue.
> For those just beginning or first starting out, the most basic and elementary information
> is available through the support line and can be helpful if you currently haven't got a clue.
> Once you know everything they know, calling support will more than likely waste more time
> than it will save. After a few hundred deliveries, you'll know what I mean.
> 
> AND
> 
> Attitude. Whoa ! Slow that roll. What if I'm just calling in to get some "support" ?
> Drivers can do without the smart-alick bullshit when the clock is ticking.
> I've got plenty of that to go round for everyone....twice. Try me.
> 
> Okay, that's it. I feel better now.


I just use support to say I can cancel an order, if they can't get a hold of the customer I ask OK I'll do my others and try again, if they don't answer I'll cancel. I don't look to them for advice, just the ability to cancel with no effect on me.


----------



## UTX1

limepro said:


> I don't look to them for advice, just the ability to cancel with no effect on me.


Agree.


----------



## Flexer

I am Cornholio!!! said:


> They need more security too. I don't trust those shady characters that pass by on their bikes. lol.
> 
> The bathroom situation is horrendous. I thought about ordering one of those porta potties and a scented candle.
> 
> Hopefully, the other locations open soon. I drove so much that I had to put my feet through the floor the last few miles.


One of the guys rode right up to my cart while I was loading my car. I didn't feel comfortable, but he didn't mean any harm. He asked what we were doing and said he hoped they were turning the building into a police dept due to all the recent shootings in that area. Great to know we can add dodging bullets to our resume.


----------



## Flexer

limepro said:


> I wouldn't forfeit shifts, just go back to the warehouse, if you get nothing but followed their route it isn't a biggie. Forfeiting hours puts you in a lower tier to get hours.


I wouldn't give up a slot because of their route assignment. Even if I don't get a delivery in that slot I better get paid! One time I made it back at 6:30 and they gave me a single 6-8 delivery and 4 or 5 for the 8-10 slot and my last stop was 5 minutes from home. The stars aligned that night lol


----------



## SomeChick82

limepro said:


> I wouldn't forfeit shifts, just go back to the warehouse, if you get nothing but followed their route it isn't a biggie. Forfeiting hours puts you in a lower tier to get hours.


I had heard a driver talking about how he was 20 minutes late getting back to the warehouse one time and had his flex account deactivated. So I guess I figured I needed to forfeit if I wasn't going to make it back in time. I've also heard the drivers talking about how they basically snap up whatever block they can and then trade them all to each other at the warehouse. Lol So I didn't think forfeiting really had an effect on scheduling despite the warning. Hell, I haven't been scheduled anything since Christmas anyway


----------



## limepro

SomeChick82 said:


> I had heard a driver talking about how he was 20 minutes late getting back to the warehouse one time and had his flex account deactivated. So I guess I figured I needed to forfeit if I wasn't going to make it back in time. I've also heard the drivers talking about how they basically snap up whatever block they can and then trade them all to each other at the warehouse. Lol So I didn't think forfeiting really had an effect on scheduling despite the warning. Hell, I haven't been scheduled anything since Christmas anyway


He got deactivated for something else, I'm late back occasionally and either take a 1 hour or a left over delivery, sometimes I just get to take more stops for the next block since I'm checked in. Amazon is looking at your reliability, if you take shifts and drop them or don't show up they don't want you.

The warehouse manager also has some say, and have seen it personally. If they are expecting you even late I would suggest showing up.


----------



## FlexDriver

I only call support if its an attended delivery and customer is NOT present to accept the delivery besides that I use my common sense. I use three map options (not at the same time though) My Garmin GPS, Google Maps and the stupid HERE maps by Amazon flex app. I some time gets late after my delivery but that usually because of bad traffic and *most of the time* dispatcher are very much aware of the road conditions.
I agree with limpro that showing up late is way better than NO Show or forfeiting the block!


----------



## GrandpaD

So they've started orientation for Amazon.com in Las Vegas. A friend were thru it yesterday. As stated here, 4 hour blocks $72 and no tips. I thought it was weird I hadn't been approached...been with them since startup and 100% delivery rate.


----------



## RockinEZ

Never saw a package that ralphed in my back seat. 

Never had a package sneak an open container into my car and then hide it in the side door pocket for the cops to find. 

Never needed a child seat for a package. 

If it comes to San Diego, I will give it a try. 

We knew Amazon was thinking about drones. I didn't think it would be Uber drones.


----------



## limepro

GrandpaD said:


> So they've started orientation for Amazon.com in Las Vegas. A friend were thru it yesterday. As stated here, 4 hour blocks $72 and no tips. I thought it was weird I hadn't been approached...been with them since startup and 100% delivery rate.


If you are getting hours through flex, stick with it.


----------



## GrandpaD

limepro said:


> If you are getting hours through flex, stick with it.


 Unfortunately, I pretty much suck at the "midnight game". I got 10 hours last week scheduled and nothing this week or next. I'm always just a tad too slow clicking at midnight. Glad I'm not counting on Amazon to pay the rent.


----------



## limepro

GrandpaD said:


> Unfortunately, I pretty much suck at the "midnight game". I got 10 hours last week scheduled and nothing this week or next. I'm always just a tad too slow clicking at midnight. Glad I'm not counting on Amazon to pay the rent.


My buddy has the same problem, I got him hours last night as I was taking today off lol.


----------



## flexology

limepro said:


> He got deactivated for something else, I'm late back occasionally and either take a 1 hour or a left over delivery, sometimes I just get to take more stops for the next block since I'm checked in. Amazon is looking at your reliability, if you take shifts and drop them or don't show up they don't want you.
> 
> The warehouse manager also has some say, and have seen it personally. If they are expecting you even late I would suggest showing up.


How does being in the lower tier affect getting blocks? Via the schedule, or is there something about grabbing blocks during the day (or at midnight) that puts higher-tier deliverers at an advantage when everyone's racing to be the first to grab a block that pops up?

Also I don't know about anyone else but lately (within the last couple of weeks) I've been getting e-mails about being supposedly more than 5 minutes late to a "confirmed delivery block." Not unlike SomeChick82 this was enough for me to start forfeiting blocks when I thought I'd be back later than 5 after the hour - and now lo and behold I can't get anything at all at midnight nor during the day. Is there any way to move back up the rankings or should I just quit now haha...


----------



## nighthawk398

Looks like they cleared all my availability and I had to re input


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

Flexer said:


> One of the guys rode right up to my cart while I was loading my car. I didn't feel comfortable, but he didn't mean any harm. He asked what we were doing and said he hoped they were turning the building into a police dept due to all the recent shootings in that area. Great to know we can add dodging bullets to our resume.


Oh, great! They need a fence around the facility and more security. It looks like Christmas with all the packages. But I won't live in fear. I got packages to deliver and money to make.


----------



## limepro

flexology said:


> How does being in the lower tier affect getting blocks? Via the schedule, or is there something about grabbing blocks during the day (or at midnight) that puts higher-tier deliverers at an advantage when everyone's racing to be the first to grab a block that pops up?
> 
> Also I don't know about anyone else but lately (within the last couple of weeks) I've been getting e-mails about being supposedly more than 5 minutes late to a "confirmed delivery block." Not unlike SomeChick82 this was enough for me to start forfeiting blocks when I thought I'd be back later than 5 after the hour - and now lo and behold I can't get anything at all at midnight nor during the day. Is there any way to move back up the rankings or should I just quit now haha...


I don't know the exact math but was told after a time period the discrepancies drop off. I have been over an hour late getting back to the warehouse and haven't seen any email about it. They see traffic and such, if I'm driving 25 miles each way in traffic there is nothing I can do.


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

For the drivers in cities with multiple Prime Now warehouses, are you able to choose which warehouse you get deliveries from?


----------



## FUberman

GrandpaD said:


> Unfortunately, I pretty much suck at the "midnight game". I got 10 hours last week scheduled and nothing this week or next. I'm always just a tad too slow clicking at midnight. Glad I'm not counting on Amazon to pay the rent.


Well, I'm counting on Amazon to pay the rent. So I need this. None of us at the 3650 E. Post Rd location are really snagging anything at midnight. I think we all suck. You've just gotta hustle like the rest of us. I worked 3 days this week and more is just coming in from staggered tips. If I worked this Easter Sunday, I would have earned past $1000, but I'm enjoying my day with the kids on their last day of Spring break.


----------



## limepro

FUberman said:


> Well, I'm counting on Amazon to pay the rent. So I need this. None of us at the 3850 E. Post Rd location are really snagging anything at midnight. I think we all suck. You've just gotta hustle like the rest of us. I worked 3 days this week and more is just coming in from staggered tips. If I worked this Easter Sunday, I would have earned past $1000, but I'm enjoying my day with the kids on their last day of Spring break.
> View attachment 33618


Tips there suck.


----------



## GrandpaD

FUberman said:


> Well, I'm counting on Amazon to pay the rent. So I need this. None of us at the 3850 E. Post Rd location are really snagging anything at midnight. I think we all suck. You've just gotta hustle like the rest of us. I worked 3 days this week and more is just coming in from staggered tips. If I worked this Easter Sunday, I would have earned past $1000, but I'm enjoying my day with the kids on their last day of Spring break.


I guess I'm clueless about "hustling" if you're not snagging anything at midnight. Guess I missed something. I'm seriously glad you're making the needed money. No sarcasm; glad a family guy can make it work.


----------



## Drizzydrake808

FUberman said:


> Well, I'm counting on Amazon to pay the rent. So I need this. None of us at the 3850 E. Post Rd location are really snagging anything at midnight. I think we all suck. You've just gotta hustle like the rest of us. I worked 3 days this week and more is just coming in from staggered tips. If I worked this Easter Sunday, I would have earned past $1000, but I'm enjoying my day with the kids on their last day of Spring break.
> View attachment 33618


How do you get so many hours? And scheduled days? Is all of your hours available on availability?


----------



## FUberman

Drizzydrake808 said:


> How do you get so many hours? And scheduled days? Is all of your hours available on availability?


On average, I get scheduled 1 day every 2 or 3 weeks. Sometimes 2 days. All the drivers at my locations have similar scenarios. I hear all the complaints. My next shift is a 6-hr this Friday. Regardless, I know if I hustle I can get 4-6 blocks in a day.








No one is getting more hours than the other. Scheduling is done by automation . Have you ever picked up a block on the fly? Pretty much I've learned to do that at will. If I could get 5-6 blocks a day, shouldn't you as well? The only word I can think of to answer your question about how to get hours is to be PROACTIVE. Don't be like those drivers who say, "All I got was 1 block this week." I did 1 block earlier this Easter Sunday after watching the Superman movie with my son, and I finally netted almost $1k with more tip amount coming later today.


----------



## FUberman

limepro said:


> Tips there suck.


I guess. That's why I try to get 6 blocks per day to offset the tips that suck. Had I not have kids I could net $2k/wk.


----------



## Ryle2013

Some drivers in my market are making 1500-2200 week. I usually work about 40 hrs a week if I can.


----------



## flexology

FUberman said:


> No one is getting more hours than the other. Scheduling is done by automation . Have you ever picked up a block on the fly? Pretty much I've learned to do that at will. If I could get 5-6 blocks a day, shouldn't you as well?
> View attachment 33679


The blocks that can be picked up on the fly are not distributed automatically (or randomly, which is the case with the weekly scheduled blocks). I don't think even an experienced driver would believe they could pick up blocks on the fly "at will" without knowing they had a serious inside track.


----------



## UTX1

flexology said:


> The blocks that can be picked up on the fly are not distributed automatically (or randomly, which is the case with the weekly scheduled blocks).
> 
> I don't think even an experienced driver would believe they could pick up blocks on the fly "at will" without knowing they had a serious inside track.


Shhhh. Will told me to keep it on the down low.


----------



## FUberman

Ryle2013 said:


> Some drivers in my market are making 1500-2200 week. I usually work about 40 hrs a week if I can.


Those are great payouts. I realized lately that doing Uber and Lyft in between blocks only results in less pay and blocks with Amazon. They prevented me from snagging Flex blocks that pop up all the time. Another new female driver in my market got 6 blocks yesterday due to no blocks were released at midnight. A glitch caused the blocks to be released sometime after midnight when no one was checking. She checked her app at 7 a.m. and continuous blocks kept popping up. If one does full-time with Amazon, you can really snag a lot of blocks.


----------



## UTX1

FUberman said:


> If one does full-time with Amazon, you can really snag a lot of blocks.


Extra Like


----------



## uberbomber

flexology said:


> The blocks that can be picked up on the fly are not distributed automatically (or randomly, which is the case with the weekly scheduled blocks). I don't think even an experienced driver would believe they could pick up blocks on the fly "at will" without knowing they had a serious inside track.


I couldn't have said it better myself.

It's pretty obvious that these guys that claim to be able to "easily" pick up these random blocks have an inside track and/or are kissing a serious amount of ass.

There's a guy at our warehouse that consistently gets 12 hours daily, even on days where he claimed he messed up and didn't get anything at midnight. He comes up to the warehouse and also claims to be able to easily pick up 6 blocks -- in a row at that.

I know this is complete BS because people that were previously able to actually pick up blocks like that a few weeks ago no longer can since the last update, and if they do pick up a few, it's never more than 2 in a row. Also, there's no way they can beat the teams that are logged in on two separate phones camping out at the warehouse, refreshing for 12+ hours; these guys are lucky if they get even 3 blocks.

It's great that you guys are getting so many hours, but don't come on here claiming it's by your own doing and "hustling." And by the way, everything is definitely not automated. Each manager is obviously handpicking their favorites to put them on the schedule a few times every month, and give a certain amount of time for one of those favorites to pick up one of those random blocks before anyone else can actually accept the delivery in case they missed out on the "Midnight Rush." I have no doubt that these guys would be on the schedule daily if the managers could get away with it without the other drivers finding out and making a big fuss.


----------



## FlexDriver

uberbomber said:


> I couldn't have said it better myself.
> 
> It's pretty obvious that ........................................................out and making a big fuss.


Weekly and midnight popup scheduling comes directly from their servers from Seattle, only favor/s can supervisors/managers can give away are couple of blocks during their shifts, and it all depends upon the manager/supervisor. IMHO no supervisor can survive on the job or that stupid who gives away 12 hrs shift to one same person everyday............. not possible!!


----------



## uberbomber

FlexDriver said:


> Weekly and midnight popup scheduling comes directly from their servers from Seattle, only favor/s can supervisors/managers can give away are couple of blocks during their shifts, and it all depends upon the manager/supervisor. IMHO no supervisor can survive on the job or that stupid who gives away 12 hrs shift to one same person everyday............. not possible!!


Your response doesn't surprise me one bit.

Keep enjoying the Kool-Aid...


----------



## flexology

uberbomber said:


> Each manager is obviously handpicking their favorites to put them on the schedule a few times every month,


Well...almost every flex driver I know has gotten the e-mail stating that the weekly block scheduling is random. Imagine the trouble Amazon would get into if that were somehow revealed to not be the case.



uberbomber said:


> and give a certain amount of time for one of those favorites to pick up one of those random blocks before anyone else can actually accept the delivery in case they missed out on the "Midnight Rush."


I think it's not time-based, but rather rankings-based. I won't speculate further because I truly don't know the specifics, only that quickness of clicking doesn't seem to help. I've seen people with multiple phones, tablets, using split screens, you name it, coming up short because they don't have the advantage they think they have.



uberbomber said:


> I have no doubt that these guys would be on the schedule daily if the managers could get away with it without the other drivers finding out and making a big fuss.


Picking up blocks on the fly "at will" is the best of all worlds, isn't it? They send you a block whenever you're ready, but only if you're logged in, ready, and "available to pick up shifts today." It's like the reverse of being on-call.


----------



## Hellokitty77

What I have noticed is only the newbies get scheduled. They get 1-3 days a week for awhile then when a new batch of money hungry zombies does the online boarding, they get thrown off the schedule. They know the ppl who really need the money will fight over every block. They want it that way. The only thing they care about is getting packages in customers hands. They don't have a loyalty to any individual. They truly were brilliant when they decided the drivers needed to be independent contractors. They know drivers are cheating the app when it comes to same day blocks but they don't care. They don't care because it doesn't affect them. The job is getting done, they don't care who does it!


----------



## uberbomber

flexology said:


> Well...almost every flex driver I know has gotten the e-mail stating that the weekly block scheduling is random. Imagine the trouble Amazon would get into if that were somehow revealed to not be the case.
> 
> Lol... Amazon makes people work through their break, takes two full hours from SOME people (supposed to be an hour of UPT/ATO time) that come more than five minutes late, and change many of their rules daily at the warehouse to conveniently fit their experiments for that day. I don't think they'd care if they lied to Flex drivers if they blatantly lied to the associates that actually work directly for them.
> 
> I think it's not time-based, but rather rankings-based. I won't speculate further because I truly don't know the specifics, only that quickness of clicking doesn't seem to help. I've seen people with multiple phones, tablets, using split screens, you name it, coming up short because they don't have the advantage they think they have.
> 
> I can partially agree with this. While I KNOW they can go in and give people time on the schedule, random blocks may very well be somewhat rank-based. However, it doesn't change the fact that the favorites have slip-ups and still face no penalties, whereas everyone else does.
> 
> Picking up blocks on the fly "at will" is the best of all worlds, isn't it? They send you a block whenever you're ready, but only if you're logged in, ready, and "available to pick up shifts today." It's like the reverse of being on-call.


A driver and I were just discussing this yesterday. It would be if it was fair, but it isn't. When they don't give us anything to go on as to how rankings, penalties, deactivations, etc. work, that leaves everything up to speculation, and I speculate that Amazon is up to some bullshit just like at the .com warehouse.

Of course, one like yourself that always seems to get hours easily would side with Amazon. Let's just agree to disagree. I can at least attest to seeing and experiencing Amazon's underhandedness firsthand.


----------



## uberbomber

Damn, I suck at forum posting. This was supposed to be included in my previous post: Lol... Amazon makes people work through their break, takes two full hours from SOME people (supposed to be an hour of UPT/ATO time) that come more than five minutes late, and change many of their rules daily at the warehouse to conveniently fit their experiments for that day. I don't think they'd care if they lied to Flex drivers if they blatantly lied to the associates that actually work directly for them.


----------



## flexology

Hellokitty77 said:


> What I have noticed is only the newbies get scheduled. They get 1-3 days a week for awhile then when a new batch of money hungry zombies does the online boarding, they get thrown off the schedule. They know the ppl who really need the money will fight over every block. They want it that way. The only thing they care about is getting packages in customers hands. They don't have a loyalty to any individual. They truly were brilliant when they decided the drivers needed to be independent contractors. They know drivers are cheating the app when it comes to same day blocks but they don't care. They don't care because it doesn't affect them. The job is getting done, they don't care who does it!


I'm not going to lie, my first thought when I earlier saw the screen shots of people's earnings was "they got you hooked..."

If I graphed my earnings, I'm see that I'm making the same (small) amount now as I did when I first started! (But with a big bump in the middle, though not too big lol.) Haha, it is like a very polite firing (which I am nonetheless grateful for) though until the bitter end I am certain the customers loved me, truly loved me...


----------



## uberbomber

Hellokitty77 said:


> What I have noticed is only the newbies get scheduled. They get 1-3 days a week for awhile then when a new batch of money hungry zombies does the online boarding, they get thrown off the schedule. They know the ppl who really need the money will fight over every block. They want it that way. The only thing they care about is getting packages in customers hands. They don't have a loyalty to any individual. They truly were brilliant when they decided the drivers needed to be independent contractors. They know drivers are cheating the app when it comes to same day blocks but they don't care. They don't care because it doesn't affect them. The job is getting done, they don't care who does it!


Speaking of which, I hope no one that's still trying to get work here is going through the website... you'll never get on like that.

New people that are onboarding or going straight through the app to get on within three days after the background is cleared.

For anyone that needs the link to the app, here you go:


----------



## flexology

uberbomber said:


> Of course, one like yourself that always seems to get hours easily would side with Amazon. Let's just agree to disagree. I can at least attest to seeing and experiencing Amazon's underhandedness firsthand.


I'm not the "at will" hours guy. I do not get hours easily. I was on the schedule initially (back in the day) but contrary to your theory this is before any manager even got sight of me, and even then I was scheduled tiny amounts of hours for a few more weeks before the managers even could match a name with a face.

I don't doubt your experiences but there are literally hundreds of Flex drivers per warehouse who would be very irate at finding out the scheduled blocks weren't truly random. I believe this is something Amazon would account for prior to creating their system of scheduling weekly blocks.


----------



## UTX1

Hellokitty77 said:


> The job is getting done, they don't care who does it!


They hire anyone nowadays.....


----------



## Hellokitty77

At this point it's difficult to even call it "luck" to catch 2 same day blocks in a row. I seem to only work when certain ppl don't want to or can't. It's the same 4 people too. I saw 3 delivery icons on a drivers phone. Not too sure how that works since it only lets me be signed on to one device at a time, yet this kid has 3 right there on his home screen. And believe me, he gets the blocks he wants. Wonder if some ppl are running a macros.


----------



## FUberman

uberbomber said:


> I couldn't have said it better myself.
> 
> It's pretty obvious that these guys that claim to be able to "easily" pick up these random blocks have an inside track and/or are kissing a serious amount of ass.
> 
> There's a guy at our warehouse that consistently gets 12 hours daily, even on days where he claimed he messed up and didn't get anything at midnight. He comes up to the warehouse and also claims to be able to easily pick up 6 blocks -- in a row at that.
> 
> I know this is complete BS because people that were previously able to actually pick up blocks like that a few weeks ago no longer can since the last update, and if they do pick up a few, it's never more than 2 in a row. Also, there's no way they can beat the teams that are logged in on two separate phones camping out at the warehouse, refreshing for 12+ hours; these guys are lucky if they get even 3 blocks.
> 
> It's great that you guys are getting so many hours, but don't come on here claiming it's by your own doing and "hustling." And by the way, everything is definitely not automated. Each manager is obviously handpicking their favorites to put them on the schedule a few times every month, and give a certain amount of time for one of those favorites to pick up one of those random blocks before anyone else can actually accept the delivery in case they missed out on the "Midnight Rush." I have no doubt that these guys would be on the schedule daily if the managers could get away with it without the other drivers finding out and making a big fuss.


I don't even know who my manager is. I just pick my ticket number and have a seat. I just have a system of how to pick up blocks. I'm just faster than the drivers in my area. There are times I cannot get blocks. For example, I wanted to work 6 pm all the way thru midnight this Tuesday night. However, my 6-8 block delivery was completed at 7:58 pm with 7 stops and half being apartments and a myriad of problems such as incorrect gate codes. I couldn't focus on picking up a block coz I was breaking all the traffic and speed rules. After my completed block just down the street I had dinner at Cafe Rio and I knew I could get a 10 pm block. I sat in my car and by 8:45 pm I got a 10 pm block. I was the 1st driver that arrived for that block. I'm just faster at tapping than the other guys at my warehouse. Time now is almost 11:45 pm. I think I can get a block or 2 at midnight. I can work no later than 2 pm coz I gotta take my daughter somewhere from 3-8 pm, so I'll aim for the earlier blocks. I'll post if I get any.


----------



## FUberman

FUberman said:


> I don't even know who my manager is. I just pick my ticket number and have a seat. I just have a system of how to pick up blocks. I'm just faster than the drivers in my area. There are times I cannot get blocks. For example, I wanted to work 6 pm all the way thru midnight this Tuesday night. However, my 6-8 block delivery was completed at 7:58 pm with 7 stops and half being apartments and a myriad of problems such as incorrect gate codes. I couldn't focus on picking up a block coz I was breaking all the traffic and speed rules. After my completed block just down the street I had dinner at Cafe Rio and I knew I could get a 10 pm block. I sat in my car and by 8:45 pm I got a 10 pm block. I was the 1st driver that arrived for that block. I'm just faster at tapping than the other guys at my warehouse. Time now is almost 11:45 pm. I think I can get a block or 2 at midnight. I can work no later than 2 pm coz I gotta take my daughter somewhere from 3-8 pm, so I'll aim for the earlier blocks. I'll post if I get any.


My app just froze on me for 12 full secs so I couldn't get anything. So starting at 8:15 am later I'll get a 10 am block.


----------



## Flexer

I am not one of the "known" guys at the warehouse. I have 1 phone 1 app and a full time job. I have pretty open availability, but haven't been scheduled a block in about 2 months now. Any night that I decide I am going to work I am able to get the 2-3 blocks in a row that I want. It can be a pain, but you learn when each block tends to open throughout the day or night and sometimes it's 45-60 minutes of refreshing, but it has never failed. I have never played the midnight game, that's past my bed time lol. So, yes you can hustle and learn the system and probably do well, but I also believe there are some cheating the system.


----------



## FlexZone

Anyone else having issues with the App this morning? It will not sync for me and is giving an error code of 508


----------



## FlexDriver

FlexZone said:


> Anyone else having issues with the App this morning? It will not sync for me and is giving an error code of 508


I have had this issue once and that's how I resolved Go to settings > Apps >Delivery >Clear Cache > Clear Date > Reboot the phone > put Amazon credentials and it worked for me Good Luck!


----------



## FlexZone

Thanks that worked! Flex Support was useless


----------



## UTX1

FlexZone said:


> Flex Support was useless


Could you say that a little louder, please.
They don't seem to hear me when I tell them.


----------



## FlexZone

Hehe... PHONE SUPPORT IS EVEN WORSE! Nodody knows what they are doing, It should be a simple- Here's the TBA # look it up and tell me what to do. Most time it's oh let me get a supervisor, then ah just return it to the station as we don't show it assigned to you....


----------



## uberbomber

FUberman said:


> If you happen to make it to this screen, pretty much it's a snag of the chosen delivery block. The system basically is saying, "You said you'd CONTINUE...I'm giving you 1 last chance so please confirm to ACCEPT DELIVERIES. Notice every time you click the CONTINUE button too late, you get that message about experiencing an error? Once you see the words ACCEPT DELIVERIES, that means you're essentially locked in------>lock and load. You should know already to drive towards your warehouse and make it before 15 mins past the hour otherwise you will be considered late; or, if it's at midnight you will sleep soundly knowing you have work after you wake up. Good luck...
> View attachment 34040


I know how the system works.

If you were able to post a screenshot and still accept the delivery, then it's obvious you have have a connection on the inside, it's not that many drivers or busy at your location, or the system is working effectively for you and not the other 99%. There's no way you can take the time to take a screenshot and still be able to accept any deliveries when it's gone in under a second most of the time (getting your fingers in place to take a screenshot and the delay from taking the actual screenshot takes MUCH longer than that).


----------



## FUberman

uberbomber said:


> I know how the system works.
> 
> If you were able to post a screenshot and still accept the delivery, then it's obvious you have have a connection on the inside, it's not that many drivers or busy at your location, or the system is working effectively for you and not the other 99%. There's no way you can take the time to take a screenshot and still be able to accept any deliveries when it's gone in under a second most of the time (getting your fingers in place to take a screenshot and the delay from taking the actual screenshot takes MUCH longer than that).


Bruh, I was at home in bed when I was playing around with my phone. I always check out of curiosity what shifts drivers are avoiding and I check and get tempted to work. But when I take screenshots, bruh, I have no intention to work. I always check the 4 pm block but never accept it. I avoid that block due to traffic. I check and laugh how the 4 pm shift stays open for more than 10 mins. So when I take a snapshot, bruh, I have no intention of working. When I'm with my 3 teenage kids, bruh, I even always check the Amazon app. When I'm watching t.v. I snoop on the app. I only work Uber and Lyft when it surges over 3.5x, so basically I am always checking the Amazon app. All the screenshots I take, I'm already far away from the base.


----------



## FUberman

I will delete that screenshot. I don't want anybody in my location learning how speed is the name of the game. We're hiring so many new drivers lately. If they ever learn that speed gets blocks, I won't be able to pay my $1000s in debt.


----------



## FlexDriver

FlexZone said:


> Thanks that worked! Flex Support was useless


Pretty much all the generic errors can be corrected with this process. I would also suggest to logout/login from your delivery app (delivery > Home > Menu > Account > Sign Out) once a week to get app updates (if any)


----------



## uberbomber

FUberman said:


> I will delete that screenshot. I don't want anybody in my location learning how speed is the name of the game. We're hiring so many new drivers lately. If they ever learn that speed gets blocks, I won't be able to pay my $1000s in debt.


You'd probably be able to pay if off quicker if you had chosen a career as a comedian...


----------



## FUberman

uberbomber said:


> You'd probably be able to pay if off quicker if you had chosen a career as a comedian...


I'm not a funny guy at all.


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

This thread is a constant reminder to keep my mouth shut. I'll ask the dispatchers at dinner if I have an 'inside track'. We are going bowling afterwards. 


...just kidding of course.


----------



## UTX1

FlexZone said:


> Hehe... PHONE SUPPORT IS EVEN WORSE! Nodody knows what they are doing


They drive me efffing nutz ! Plus, they waste my time !
That is why I absolutely will not talk to these people unless I have to.

Please understand, I can get along with anyone and certainly will do so
in order to get business done. I am positive that I know what I'm doing out here.
I have no idea what the hell they think they're trying to do in there.


----------



## UTX1

I am Cornholio!!! said:


> This thread is a constant reminder to keep my mouth shut.
> I'll ask the dispatchers at dinner if I have an 'inside track'.
> We are going bowling afterwards.
> 
> ...just kidding of course.


This thread is a constant reminder of why I won't keep quiet.
When I'm happy, everyone is, well, okay not everyone....
some people are ha... well, okay nobody....

...at least I'm happy.


----------



## limepro

FUberman said:


> Bruh, I was at home in bed when I was playing around with my phone. I always check out of curiosity what shifts drivers are avoiding and I check and get tempted to work. But when I take screenshots, bruh, I have no intention to work. I always check the 4 pm block but never accept it. I avoid that block due to traffic. I check and laugh how the 4 pm shift stays open for more than 10 mins. So when I take a snapshot, bruh, I have no intention of working. When I'm with my 3 teenage kids, bruh, I even always check the Amazon app. When I'm watching t.v. I snoop on the app. I only work Uber and Lyft when it surges over 3.5x, so basically I am always checking the Amazon app. All the screenshots I take, I'm already far away from the base.


3 teenagers and you use words like "bruh", I thought it was comedy as well.


----------



## flexology

UTX1 said:


> This thread is a constant reminder of why I won't keep quiet.
> When I'm happy, everyone is, well, okay not everyone....
> some people are ha... well, okay nobody....
> 
> ...at least I'm happy.


I'm used to downplaying my shift-grabbing abilities when things are (were?) going well. But now I'm thinking about how much fun it might be to exaggerate just to see people's heads explode with envy.

Other than that, who would even want to talk to the other drivers after seeing this thread?


----------



## UTX1

flexology said:


> Other than that, who would even want to talk to the other drivers after seeing this thread?


Actually, it is kind of a stealth maneuver that so much information about
Amazon Flex is tossed about and available on a forum mostly known for Uber work.
For every Flex Driver that comes here for latest news, there are dozens or maybe even 
many more in number (100's ?) that wouldn't know that this forum or thread even existed.

That's why I'm inclined to believe that whatever information we exchange here, even if it is
significant, is not likely have a far-reaching impact on the Amazon Flex scheduling.
Like they say, there are some folks out there who couldn't manage to make money 
even if they had tomorrow's Wall Street Journal today. lol.


----------



## FlexZone

Looks like we are getting ready to really ramp up services, which probably means even more slots but more drivers as well

http://www.theverge.com/2016/4/2/11352242/amazon-prime-now-on-amazon-website-in-may-report


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

FlexZone said:


> Looks like we are getting ready to really ramp up services, which probably means even more slots but more drivers as well
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2016/4/2/11352242/amazon-prime-now-on-amazon-website-in-may-report


ah yes! This is going to be big. There should be plenty of work to go around.


----------



## huwyane

I hope this means we'll get denser routes. Having an average of 7-8 drops per block should up the pay a nice amount.


----------



## Ear1303

Just a question for everybody. I've been doing this for about 3 weeks now and it has been going better than expected for me. At first I thought I'd make a hundred or two extra bucks a week, but with only doing 5 blocks a week, I get almost $400 a week. Now I haven't been scheduled ever and only go by the blocks that appear. Is it normally this well off or did I get a lucky 3 weeks?


----------



## huwyane

At the end of the week I like to calculate whatever it says in the earnings page for that week divided by how many hours I worked to get the hourly rate. It's been an average of $27.5 pretty consistently. If you've been doing $400 over 10 hours of work, you're looking at $40 an hour which is a lot better. Hopefully with denser routes we can achieve something like that consistently.


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

$400 over 10 hours of work is a good start. However, it may not be as good all the time. 


...Earth to Uber.


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

As Huwyane stated, density is the key. I've been on deliveries with 1 or 2 stops period. But it should pick up as people recognize the value of Prime Now.


----------



## FlexZone

With mid afternoon times being added over the last couple of weeks I have not been on the schedule but I have picked up a block of 4 hours each day. I've earn roughly $500 a week averaging out to about $31.30 per hour over the 16 hours I'm actually delivering. I've gotten really good at most of the routes so most can be completed in less than 2 1/2 hours.


----------



## nighthawk398

FlexZone said:


> With mid afternoon times being added over the last couple of weeks I have not been on the schedule but I have picked up a block of 4 hours each day. I've earn roughly $500 a week averaging out to about $31.30 per hour over the 16 hours I'm actually delivering. I've gotten really good at most of the routes so most can be completed in less than 2 1/2 hours.


I get what your saying but too bad its not $31.30 an hr for 4 hours, what do you do the rest of the 90 min shift? if it was me I hop on postmates


----------



## FlexZone

I normally just head home or log on to Uber/Lyft. This a a great part time job


----------



## limepro

Last month I did 170 hours and averaged $27.39 an hour. As more people utilize the service I can see doing 10+ drops each block instead of the 3-6 I normally get. With more drops come more tips, I think grocery and alcohol will help get us there.


----------



## FUberman

Ear1303 said:


> Just a question for everybody. I've been doing this for about 3 weeks now and it has been going better than expected for me. At first I thought I'd make a hundred or two extra bucks a week, but with only doing 5 blocks a week, I get almost $400 a week. Now I haven't been scheduled ever and only go by the blocks that appear. Is it normally this well off or did I get a lucky 3 weeks?


Treat it as a full-time job and you could net over $2000/wk. I avoid the 4-6 pm block all the time (too much traffic), therefore, I rarely gross over $2k. I was working smart this pay period to try to come close to $2k, but sometimes I wasn't fast enough to snatch blocks.


----------



## bard1290

Hmmm packages. That means I'll have to get a black suit and a Audi. I'm in!!


----------



## limepro

I think the people in miami are giving the app to all their friends, a ton of new people are showing up. It is making getting hours more difficult.


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

limepro said:


> I think the people in miami are giving the app to all their friends, a ton of new people are showing up. It is making getting hours more difficult.


oh, that's not good! They probably have block parties at midnight too. It's getting more difficult to get hours here in Dallas too. You have to be on point when picking up blocks or else.


----------



## Ear1303

So during my online orientation I was told to choose Farmers Branch as the area of delivery but chose Dallas instead since it's closer to my home and job. It's been going great there, but now I was sent an email to change to Farmers Branch or face deactivation by going to App info->storage->clear data, signing in again and changing my delivery area. I did that yesterday and have not seen a single block open since then. I changed back to Dallas and was able to get a block today and see many others. Is there anyone who has Farmers Branch as their area, and if so, have you seen any blocks come up?


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

I work in the Dallas branch. So I can't answer anything for Farmers Branch. But if you took orientation for Framers Branch, I would 'quickly' switch back to Farmers Branch. Once you are deactivated, it is hard getting back on.


----------



## Ryle2013

For some reason I can't clear app data


----------



## FlexDriver

Ryle2013 said:


> For some reason I can't clear app data


Clear Cache > Force Stop > Reboot the phone


----------



## Ryle2013

It won't even let me force stop


----------



## FlexDriver

Ryle2013 said:


> It won't even let me force stop


Can you log off from Menu > Account > Sign Off? If yes, sign off and reboot the phone!


----------



## Ryle2013

The flex app was set as a device administrator that was the problem


----------



## FlexDriver

Ryle2013 said:


> The flex app was set as a device administrator that was the problem


It should be set as "device administrator" permission


----------



## FlexDriver

I am Cornholio!!! said:


> I work in the Dallas branch. So I can't answer anything for Farmers Branch. But if you took orientation for Framers Branch, I would 'quickly' switch back to Farmers Branch. Once you are deactivated, it is hard getting back on.


"Quickly"
"De-activation"
"hard getting back on"
............ and that's how I kill the competition lol


----------



## limepro

We are limited to 8 hours a day now, so sad.


----------



## Nick Starr

That isn't true. I'm working a 12 hour shift right now.



limepro said:


> We are limited to 8 hours a day now, so sad.


----------



## limepro

Nick Starr said:


> That isn't true. I'm working a 12 hour shift right now.


Have you upgraded to the new version? It was confirmed through several at the Miami branch including one that was scheduled for 8 hours and never saw the bar at midnight. The app also now logs you out automatically. Not sure why it would he different in seattle.


----------



## Nick Starr

Yes I have the newest version and the person at midnight sounds like a slow poke.



limepro said:


> the Miami branch including one that was scheduled for 8 hours and never saw the bar at midnight.


----------



## limepro

Nick Starr said:


> Yes I have the newest version and the person at midnight sounds like a slow poke.


Sent an email asking, maybe it is a miami only thing but really makes me angry when I would do 5-6 12 hour days and now can only get 8 hours and then the bar disappears and no hours appear throughout the day.


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

wow. hopefully the 8 hours/day max is temporary. maybe Miami has a former Uber employee working at your location.


----------



## limepro

I am Cornholio!!! said:


> wow. hopefully the 8 hours/day max is temporary. maybe Miami has a former Uber employee working at your location.


Someone else said it is phoenix also.


----------



## UTX1

limepro said:


> Someone else said it is phoenix also.


Next thing you know..... 6 hours a day max and a familiar refrain
will soon pop-up when Prime Now customers place their orders:

_Tipping is not required !!! We thank you for shopping with Amazon _

If it's not fixed yet, we can still break it. Why should they let anyone be happy ?


----------



## FlexDriver

UTX1 said:


> Next thing you know..... 6 hours a day max and a familiar refrain
> will soon pop-up when Prime Now customers place their orders:
> 
> _Tipping is not required !!! We thank you for shopping with Amazon _
> 
> If it's not fixed yet, we can still break it. Why should they let anyone be happy ?


I read your postings all the time but never agreed to your comments but.......... today is the first time "I AGREE WITH YOU"!


----------



## happyjunki3

I haven't been able to get over 8 hours but i'm hoping it's a horrible coincidence. Wtf is going on with this? Why would they put an 8 hour cap now after putting the stupid 12 hour one..

And limepro, i wonder if there is also a mac on weekly hours? Like 40/wk or something? I hope not.


----------



## limepro

happyjunki3 said:


> I haven't been able to get over 8 hours but i'm hoping it's a horrible coincidence. Wtf is going on with this? Why would they put an 8 hour cap now after putting the stupid 12 hour one..
> 
> And limepro, i wonder if there is also a mac on weekly hours? Like 40/wk or something? I hope not.


I have heard of the 40hr cap but haven't experienced that yet.


----------



## sofla11

limepro said:


> Have you upgraded to the new version? It was confirmed through several at the Miami branch including one that was scheduled for 8 hours and never saw the bar at midnight. The app also now logs you out automatically. Not sure why it would he different in seattle.


When did this start? I worked 10 hrs last wednesday....


----------



## happyjunki3

sofla11 said:


> When did this start? I worked 10 hrs last wednesday....


My app updated saturday night so it is very recent.

I've wasted hours refreshing after already having 8 hours. It's bullshit they don't tell us about these stupid updates. Just let us suffer and figure it out on our own


----------



## limepro

sofla11 said:


> When did this start? I worked 10 hrs last wednesday....


It started thursday.


----------



## ping

Blocks will become available in my area soon.  I'm surprised it only took a day for my background check to clear.
I'm a little confused on a couple issues though. Would I have to get commercial auto insurance or is Amazon's policy enough to cover me? Also, does everyone here make quarterly payments for taxes?


----------



## sofla11

limepro said:


> It started thursday.


Wow! That's really disappointing. Part of why I work these kind of jobs is that I am starting a business, so I like to get as many hours in as I can in as few days as possible and leave some completely free days to work on the business. I would much rather work 4 twelve hour days than 6 eight hour days!


----------



## huwyane

I haven't ran into the 40 hour limit myself but someone else had in Miami, they couldn't work Friday or Saturday because they had done 40 hours already by Thursday. The cap refreshes on Sunday morning. I agree with sofla11, if they're going to have a cap on weekly hours, let us decide how we want to split it up ourselves.


----------



## Ryle2013

Are the miles driven from home to fulfilment center tax deductible?


----------



## Nick Starr

No those are commuting miles. 


Ryle2013 said:


> Are the miles driven from home to fulfilment center tax deductible?


----------



## Ryle2013

What if you have the Lyft destination filter set on the way?


----------



## Nick Starr

Then your Lyft ride is deductible if you get one but once you end the Lyft ride, that distance COMMUTING home is not deductible.


----------



## limepro

I do all my tracking of mileage and expenses at my home office, therefore my starting point is a home as I have records to dictate this. My shift starts from home when the app tells me I have a pickup in an hour, I count those miles from home to warehouse in my deductions. My accountant counts all mileage, home office, clothing expenses, etc.


----------



## UTX1

limepro said:


> I do all my tracking of mileage and expenses at my home office, therefore my starting point is a home as I have records to dictate this. My shift starts from home when the app tells me I have a pickup in an hour, I count those miles from home to warehouse in my deductions. My accountant counts all mileage, home office, clothing expenses, etc.


Limepro is correct. If you maintain a home office, then you're leaving one place of business
to travel onto the next. You really don't have a commute to work, you ARE at work.

Much different character of expense for the miles driven if your leaving home (office or otherwise)
and commuting to your employer's place of business. That is more likely a commute, going and returning.

Commuting is not deductible, but business miles driven are fully deductible. This may even be
nearly the exact same trip on a Monday and then again on a Tuesday. One might be considered
a commute, but the other could be business miles driven from one business location to another.
It depends on the purpose of the trip, the character of the expense and the nitty-gritty details.

If one can learn to think like a politician (they wrote these rules after all) 
the world becomes anything you claim it to be. Happy Tax Season !


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

yeah, the good thing about having a home/office is that your travel for the whole day can be tax deductible.


----------



## UTX1

I am Cornholio!!! said:


> yeah, the good thing about having a home/office is that your travel for the whole day can be tax deductible.


Going from one topless bar to the next, one after the other doesn't count......only the first two are deductible.

After that, subsequent trips are considered commuting (and horn-dawgin' as well). Check the tax code.


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

haha. I'm talking about if you drive for Amazon all day.


----------



## limepro

uberbomber said:


> I couldn't have said it better myself.
> 
> It's pretty obvious that these guys that claim to be able to "easily" pick up these random blocks have an inside track and/or are kissing a serious amount of ass.
> 
> There's a guy at our warehouse that consistently gets 12 hours daily, even on days where he claimed he messed up and didn't get anything at midnight. He comes up to the warehouse and also claims to be able to easily pick up 6 blocks -- in a row at that.
> 
> I know this is complete BS because people that were previously able to actually pick up blocks like that a few weeks ago no longer can since the last update, and if they do pick up a few, it's never more than 2 in a row. Also, there's no way they can beat the teams that are logged in on two separate phones camping out at the warehouse, refreshing for 12+ hours; these guys are lucky if they get even 3 blocks.
> 
> It's great that you guys are getting so many hours, but don't come on here claiming it's by your own doing and "hustling." And by the way, everything is definitely not automated. Each manager is obviously handpicking their favorites to put them on the schedule a few times every month, and give a certain amount of time for one of those favorites to pick up one of those random blocks before anyone else can actually accept the delivery in case they missed out on the "Midnight Rush." I have no doubt that these guys would be on the schedule daily if the managers could get away with it without the other drivers finding out and making a big fuss.


Here is a tidbit to debunk what you claim. I am one of those that pretty much works when I want. There have been on a few occasions times I haven't been able to pick up a full set of hours at midnight. My friend on the other hand has trouble picking up hours. Some days when I know I'm not working the next day I'll have him come over my place. I take HIS phone, logged into HIS account and will get the hours I normally get for him. He has seen me do this numerous times for him, it is all about speed and timing, you either get it or you don't.


----------



## flexology

limepro said:


> Here is a tidbit to debunk what you claim. I am one of those that pretty much works when I want. There have been on a few occasions times I haven't been able to pick up a full set of hours at midnight. My friend on the other hand has trouble picking up hours. Some days when I know I'm not working the next day I'll have him come over my place. I take HIS phone, logged into HIS account and will get the hours I normally get for him. He has seen me do this numerous times for him, it is all about speed and timing, you either get it or you don't.


Can you do that at a location other than your place? For example, his place, or a totally random location using his phone or a stranger's phone?


----------



## limepro

flexology said:


> Can you do that at a location outside of your place?


never tried but i could probably log in to someone elses account and do the same.


----------



## flexology

limepro said:


> never tried but i could probably log in to someone elses account and do the same.


Did you use your WiFi?


----------



## flexology

FlexZone said:


> Looks like we are getting ready to really ramp up services, which probably means even more slots but more drivers as well
> 
> http://www.theverge.com/2016/4/2/11352242/amazon-prime-now-on-amazon-website-in-may-report


I would have expected to hear something about this from Amazon by now. They are building out their own Amazon fleet of trucks (in addition to planes and vans and ocean shipping contractors) to rival FedEx, DHL and UPS etc. so it could be that those are who will be delivering the orders.

In the end, it could be that we were just temporary seasonal help, maybe with the exception of whichever drivers end up being hired on full-time.


----------



## limepro

flexology said:


> Did you use your WiFi?


No I use the phone connectivity.


----------



## krazo

limepro said:


> No I use the phone connectivity.


Nothing to do with the quote but I wanted you to see this post. At the 12 - 2 shift today, I saw two drivers pick up one order each and load them into the same car. One of the orders had a one hour with it. There is no way they could drive two different routes with one car and make all the deliveries on time. Plus they had their wives/girlfriends in the car with them. By the way, I'll be at your house at midnight tonight.


----------



## limepro

krazo said:


> Nothing to do with the quote but I wanted you to see this post. At the 12 - 2 shift today, I saw two drivers pick up one order each and load them into the same car. One of the orders had a one hour with it. There is no way they could drive two different routes with one car and make all the deliveries on time. Plus they had their wives/girlfriends in the car with them. By the way, I'll be at your house at midnight tonight.


That is crazy, wonder how long til they are deactivated doing that.


----------



## uberbomber

limepro said:


> Here is a tidbit to debunk what you claim. I am one of those that pretty much works when I want. There have been on a few occasions times I haven't been able to pick up a full set of hours at midnight. My friend on the other hand has trouble picking up hours. Some days when I know I'm not working the next day I'll have him come over my place. I take HIS phone, logged into HIS account and will get the hours I normally get for him. He has seen me do this numerous times for him, it is all about speed and timing, you either get it or you don't.


This doesn't refute anything; it just confirms that your friend is terrible at picking up hours at midnight. Speed and timing might have a lot to do with it, but it's only part of the equation. I have already proven this along with a few others.


----------



## limepro

uberbomber said:


> This doesn't refute anything; it just confirms that your friend is terrible at picking up hours at midnight. Speed and timing might have a lot to do with it, but it's only part of the equation. I have already proven this along with a few others.


No you feel otherst are getting preference when in fact there is no way to do that on the warehouse side. Only thing warehouse can do is say when blocks are going up and this guarantees nothing. They can't add specific people, those complaining are usually just slower.


----------



## FlexDriver

limepro said:


> No you feel otherst are getting preference when in fact there is no way to do that on the warehouse side. Only thing warehouse can do is say when blocks are going up and this guarantees nothing. They can't add specific people, those complaining are usually just slower.


They are NOT "slower" they are normal people, you are an exception. I am pretty good with computers and phones but the way you are/were getting hours is an "exception" IMHO .............. and yes I do agree with other part of your your theory. I can compete with your speed but I don't like Spinach! LOL


----------



## FUberman

FlexDriver said:


> They are NOT "slower" they are normal people, you are an exception. I am pretty good with computers and phones but the way you are/were getting hours is an "exception" IMHO .............. and yes I do agree with other part of your your theory. I can compete with your speed but I don't like Spinach! LOL


Sometimes slower. You've gotta have the "perfect" conditions to grab a block. Take me, for example, I live in an area where I get weird reception and this happens to my app quite often freezing for 5-10 secs. There's no way for me to get a block from home. I have learned a few weeks ago that I have to drive out a few miles to get a block with Amazon, starting from home.


----------



## FlexDriver

FUberman said:


> Sometimes slower. You've gotta have the "perfect" conditions to grab a block. Take me, for example, I live in an area where I get weird reception and this happens to my app quite often freezing for 5-10 secs. There's no way for me to get a block from home. I have learned a few weeks ago that I have to drive out a few miles to get a block with Amazon, starting from home.
> View attachment 35994


I can see three 4G bars on your phone, did you tried switching the phone or atlease Factory Resetting the phone? OR atleast try the app called "Fast Reboot" at 11:50pm that is what I do it clears up the cache on the phone. One more thing, that I had an 1 GB ROM phone I replaced to 3 GB ROM phone it really made the difference!


----------



## FUberman

FlexDriver said:


> I can see three 4G bars on your phone, did you tried switching the phone or atlease Factory Resetting the phone? OR atleast try the app called "Fast Reboot" at 11:50pm that is what I do it clears up the cache on the phone. One more thing, that I had an 1 GB ROM phone I replaced to 3 GB ROM phone it really made the difference!


Oh thank you I'll try all that. However, I moved into this house nearby some mountains a few months ago. And phone's been like this. And I lived in an apartment nearby here for a year from 2011-2012. Bad Internet connection with my laptop at the time. Video streamed extremely slow. And I worked at 2 places the past year at the mall across the street here. I would go down to 3g and sometimes 1x at the mall. I would approach people in the mall and ask if they have cell reception and they complained too.

I made a delivery 2 weeks ago quarter mile from my house and couldn't swipe to scan packages and eventually end delivery coz I lost app connectivity. I had to call Amazon support that I delivered but can't get to my next job. They released me manually. The Amazon customer also agreed that she gets bad reception where we both lived. Perhaps it's the general area where I live currently. Verizon just explains, "Perhaps you don't have a tower in the area." SMH. However, thanks for the advice I'll try it sometime in my breaks in between blocks. As for now, I'm about to drive out a few miles for a 10 a.m. block.


----------



## uberbomber

limepro said:


> No you feel others are getting preference when in fact there is no way to do that on the warehouse side. Only thing warehouse can do is say when blocks are going up and this guarantees nothing. They can't add specific people, those complaining are usually just slower.


They are not necessarily quicker and everything isn't automated at all. The scheduling certainly isn't fully automated; maybe 50/50 AT MOST! And the warehouse managers can definitely affect your ability to be scheduled and getting hours in the future.

Today, the guy that gets a guaranteed 12 hours daily grabbed five blocks in a row. At one point, there were four people standing at the table refreshing for blocks, and one of the other guys grabbed it -- even went to the map screen. Well, the guy that gets all of the time pressed Accept and he got it and stole it from him (their words), and when the guy that already had it pressed "I've Arrived," it refreshed to the No delivery blocks home screen. They were all laughing and joking about it, thinking something magical was going on like most of the other people that read the forum, sadly...

I understand why you're doing everything in your power to refute any wrongdoing on Amazon's side since you're milking it for all it's worth. I can't even say I blame you. But you're not going to tell me I'm wrong when I know something fishy is going on.

I'm going to do a test tonight, and if it works, then I'll know exactly how they are screwing with me. I believe I have already figured out how new people and a very select few are able to grab hours at will already.


----------



## limepro

Had a guy tonight claim he didn't get his package. I handed it directly to him and described the house, driveway, where I parked and him. Let's see how it all plays out.


----------



## LV-Reni

Anyone have a suggestion on an Andriod phone? I've only had iPhones for the last 5-6 years. Not going to replace mine, just add one.


----------



## FlexDriver

LV-Reni said:


> Anyone have a suggestion on an Andriod phone? I've only had iPhones for the last 5-6 years. Not going to replace mine, just add one.


Nice phone/s for the price,
*$199 range* http://www.ebay.com/itm/141660956261?rmvSB=true
and
*$140 range* http://www.ebay.com/itm/151651459667?rmvSB=true
and
*$120 range *http://www.ebay.com/itm/LG-Nexus-5-...campid=5337726078&afepn=5337259887&rmvSB=true
and
**$79 range* http://www.bestbuy.com/site/at-t-gophone-zte-zmax-2-4g-with-16gb-memory-no-contract-cell-phone-black/4421800.p?id=1219745390060&skuId=4421800
and
**$40s range* http://www.bestbuy.com/site/at-t-gophone-asus-zenfone-2e-4g-lte-with-8gb-memory-no-contract-cell-phone-black/8295014.p?id=1219690430612&skuId=8295014

*(Last 2 phones can be unlocked in 24-72hrs submitting a request here as "Non AT&T Customer" https://www.att.com/deviceunlock/#/ )
OR 
*See post # 3* here https://uberpeople.net/threads/amaz...t-is-the-cheapest-prepaid.69583/#post-1000487


----------



## Electricifier

limepro said:


> Had a guy tonight claim he didn't get his package. I handed it directly to him and described the house, driveway, where I parked and him. Let's see how it all plays out.


Curious how this played out for you...any update.


----------



## limepro

Electricifier said:


> Curious how this played out for you...any update.


No other mention of it, I have over 1k deliveries and this was my first complaint. They said they will just keep an eye on the address and account owner and if it happens again they won't deliver to him.


----------



## UTX1

limepro said:


> Had a guy tonight claim he didn't get his package. I handed it directly to him and described the house, driveway, where I parked and him. Let's see how it all plays out.


limepro, was it an Amazon Flex email that goes like this:

_Hello,

A customer reported not receiving a package that you marked as delivered on xx/xx/xxxx.
If you're not able to leave a package with a person, customers expect that their package
will be left in a secure location at the right address. Our most successful delivery partners 
ensure packages aren't visible from the street, are not exposed to weather, and are not visible in a high traffic area.

If you have questions or feedback, feel free to email us at [email protected].

Thank you for using Amazon Flex!

The Amazon Flex Team_

These are computer generated. Anything could be going on here.

One scenario: package got wet, damaged or somehow messed up
and the customer knows it might take more time to send back the item,
wait for a replacement, maybe not even get a replacement, or whatever....
So, much easier to blame the driver and poof ! Here's a replacement, no charge.
Next scenario, customer actually breaks the item himself and wants another one
but doesn't want to pay, or is worried he'll have to pay for a replacement.
Solution: blame the driver and say it was never received. People gaming the system.
Another Scenario: someone actually steals the item off the porch, perhaps
a wayward neighborhood kid or some other miscreant wandering around.
This is if you drop the item in a secure location, not when you hand-deliver to humans,
but this can happen. People do steal things. When you deliver the item as promised
and actually hand it to a person and they still claim non-receipt, that's stealing too.

If this whole ordeal makes you kinda mad ( I get pissed off just thinking about it)
then the evil that was lurking has fulfilled it's promise. The insult to the injury is the
computer-generated email from Flex that states no identifiable data that would even
help give the Flex driver any idea of who and what and which and where... nothing.
Plus an inference that only a stupid person would leave the package 'unsecure'.

But I know exactly how you feel, because it's complete and total bullsh*t .
You bust ass to get it right, not just most of the time, but all the time.
Then some weasel comes out of nowhere and without any consideration
for anyone but themselves, goes about stepping on your work to say
the driver must have effed-up somehow. I gotta get off this.....I'm getting mad.....

okay, anyway don't sweat it. It's only an issue if you have several "concessions"
(that what they call them) and it seems to be a regular thing, not a rare occurrence.


----------



## limepro

UTX1 said:


> limepro, was it an Amazon Flex email that goes like this:
> 
> _Hello,
> 
> A customer reported not receiving a package that you marked as delivered on xx/xx/xxxx.
> If you're not able to leave a package with a person, customers expect that their package
> will be left in a secure location at the right address. Our most successful delivery partners
> ensure packages aren't visible from the street, are not exposed to weather, and are not visible in a high traffic area.
> 
> If you have questions or feedback, feel free to email us at [email protected].
> 
> Thank you for using Amazon Flex!
> 
> The Amazon Flex Team_
> 
> These are computer generated. Anything could be going on here.
> 
> One scenario: package got wet, damaged or somehow messed up
> and the customer knows it might take more time to send back the item,
> wait for a replacement, maybe not even get a replacement, or whatever....
> So, much easier to blame the driver and poof ! Here's a replacement, no charge.
> Next scenario, customer actually breaks the item himself and wants another one
> but doesn't want to pay, or is worried he'll have to pay for a replacement.
> Solution: blame the driver and say it was never received. People gaming the system.
> Another Scenario: someone actually steals the item off the porch, perhaps
> a wayward neighborhood kid or some other miscreant wandering around.
> This is if you drop the item in a secure location, not when you hand-deliver to humans,
> but this can happen. People do steal things. When you deliver the item as promised
> and actually hand it to a person and they still claim non-receipt, that's stealing too.
> 
> If this whole ordeal makes you kinda mad ( I get pissed off just thinking about it)
> then the evil that was lurking has fulfilled it's promise. The insult to the injury is the
> computer-generated email from Flex that states no identifiable data that would even
> help give the Flex driver any idea of who and what and which and where... nothing.
> Plus an inference that only a stupid person would leave the package 'unsecure'.
> 
> But I know exactly how you feel, because it's complete and total bullsh*t .
> You bust ass to get it right, not just most of the time, but all the time.
> Then some weasel comes out of nowhere and without any consideration
> for anyone but themselves, goes about stepping on your work to say
> the driver must have effed-up somehow. I gotta get off this.....I'm getting mad.....
> 
> okay, anyway don't sweat it. It's only an issue if you have several "concessions"
> (that what they call them) and it seems to be a regular thing, not a rare occurrence.


No, I didn't receive an email, I got a call from support and I physically handed the package to the person. The person is just a liar and a thief and it pissed me off.


----------



## Vegasuberbob

Really now no TIPS only a flat rate of 72.00 for 4 hours???? Do people tip in cash?


----------



## LV-Reni

Vegasuberbob said:


> Really now no TIPS only a flat rate of 72.00 for 4 hours???? Do people tip in cash?


.com is $72 for 4 hours in Vegas


----------



## GrandpaD

Vegasuberbob said:


> Really now no TIPS only a flat rate of 72.00 for 4 hours???? Do people tip in cash?


They tip Prime Now thru the app. A few do cash, although Amazon frowns on accepting cash tips.

Prime Now is expedited service (1 or 2 hours after ordering), so people may tip. Whereas .com is just normal deliveries. Very few people I know ever tip the FedEx or UPS driver...com is pretty much the same..Very little direct customer contact and nothing expedited.


----------



## GorgeousDutch

Anyone onboard in cincinnati and get their background check back yet? Is Cincinnati running yet? I'm in week 3 since onboarding, called background check company, said still waiting on MVreport. Of course had to call them cuz amazon won't tell you anything.


----------



## Ramon

How is the drivers in houston doing?
Does anybody knows the difference between humble and houston location...idk but i choose houston


----------



## kmatt

Our location is about to add restaurant and alcohol delivery. Did the amount of deliveries increase once these were added to your city?


----------



## limepro

kmatt said:


> Raleigh, NC Flex driver here. It's not a Miami thing, it's a national thing. The Hunger Games/Darwinism rat race we are accustomed to appears to be over for us too. They are now scheduling 8-12 hours a week to EVERYONE and basically no one can pick up blocks at will anymore because they are all scheduled and taken now. It used to be only the clueless newbies were scheduled but now everyone is. Maybe 1-2 will open up during a block now and not 15 like it used to be. That's a shame for all the hustlers out there getting all the blocks. Our paychecks went from $1.5- 2k a week to less than $500. Cry me a river I know, but that's a BIG f*cking rug pulled from under us. I know people who bought small cars specifically for this and now they are stuck with them. I never missed a block I didn't try for since pilot week but this weekend I went 2 for 8 in picking up blocks. For some reason Amazon wants 150 people to work 8 hours a week and not 30 people working 40 plus hours anymore. Why the f*ck did they start this rat race this way and then just take it away from us? They are probably protecting their ass from future employee/contractor lawsuits and possibly overtime back-pay to us "contractors". It's not the survival of the fittest anymore, it's a socialist bureaucracy now. Man, that was some good money to a lot of hard working good people and now it seems like it's gone...


I have been able to get my 40 hours per week but going from $2k down to around $1100 sucks.


----------



## whyidrive

I'm in the Dallas area. Signed up recently for Amazon Flex and had my online 'onboarding' session a bit earlier today. ... was told it was a flat rate of $72 for 4 hours, no tips, because it was not Prime Now. I'm really sort of confused. Did I not sign up for what I thought I did? Or was I put into this category instead because I drive a large vehicle? I think I would prefer Prime Now. I would prefer 2 hour blocks instead of 4 and I think the option of making tips.


----------



## limepro

It depends on what they are recruiting for, they may allow people to do both in the future, right now it is 1 or the other and you don't get to choose.


----------



## limepro

I just did an interview for Shipt a few days ago, figured I could do that on days that I am locked out of Amazon or in the evening when I am bored.


----------



## FlexDriver

limepro said:


> I just did an interview for Shipt a few days ago, figured I could do that on days that I am locked out of Amazon or in the evening when I am bored.


I would love to see limepro buying dried fish and dried shrimp in the super market and loading in his minivan LOL!


----------



## limepro

FlexDriver said:


> I would love to see limepro buying dried fish and dried shrimp in the super market and loading in his minivan LOL!


I do 99% of the shopping for my wife and kids.


----------



## FlexDriver

Great, I am vice versa, I do probably 10% of all the grocery shopping at home! but ....... I do 100% of all the online shopping!


----------



## limepro

FlexDriver said:


> Great, I am vice versa, I do probably 10% of all the grocery shopping at home!


On my days off I take my son and we walk around stores, go to the park, have lunch. As long as it isn't clothes shopping I enjoy it.


----------



## UTX1

whyidrive said:


> I'm in the Dallas area. Signed up recently for Amazon Flex and had my online 'onboarding' session a bit earlier today. ... was told it was a flat rate of $72 for 4 hours, no tips, because it was not Prime Now. I'm really sort of confused. Did I not sign up for what I thought I did? Or was I put into this category instead because I drive a large vehicle? I think I would prefer Prime Now. I would prefer 2 hour blocks instead of 4 and I think the option of making tips.


Hi whyidrive ! It's actually not that bad of a gig. Let me explain:

Okay, on the Prime Now deliveries we were getting 3 or 4 individual deliveries
often in bags (sometimes boxes) to deliver within 2 hours and the drops would be
anywhere for 10 minutes away to perhaps 30 minutes away within the metroplex.
There was a lot of variables like sometimes there were 5 or 6 deliveries to drop
in the 2 hours, making it tough sometimes to make it back to the warehouse
in time for the next block. Other times there was just one bag on a 1 hour
and you'd run it down the street and get paid $18/hr for 2 hours, plus usually a tip.
Ah yes ! the tips ! Okay this was the good part: most of the orders tipped out
$3 to $5 in addition to the $18 hourly base, and $25/26 hr was normal.
(not computing costs, to keep this simple, but of course there are costs...anyway)

Sometimes there was nothing to go and as long as you were checked in, you got paid
to sit there and since you were right there near the dispatch desk and tied into the
warehouse wifi connection, you could usually pick up another 2 hours while you're there.

If that's what you were looking to sign up for (Prime Now), everyone wishes it was still like that.
A few things have changed over the last few short months since the DFW launch and most of the
processes became leaner and certainly "meaner" and the blocks are at times a bit of a challenge to
pick up, in addition to any that you may be scheduled for in advance. Maybe shouldn't pour out
all the details in case you're the type who likes to "discover" things on their own....and you will.

Okay, the .com deliveries are just that, common packages ordered from Amazon.com OR
fulfilled by Amazon thru a third-party reseller arrangement and are usually standard shipping.
You are scheduled for a 4 hour block, paying $18/hr flat rate ($72.00) with no tips.
You may have as few as 30 packages and as many as 70, but on average it's about 40 to 50 .
I've had as few as 21 and I think I recall atleast 2 days delivering 72 packages for $72 dollars.
It was hard not to notice the one dollar per pack bargain delivery price.

Here's the kicker: if the route is very dense (drops close together), there are few apartments,
the weather is co-operating and everything else is in sync, you can drop a package every
2 to 3 minutes on average, which means 20 something packages per hour, so you can
get the entire route completed in 2 and a half hours. Again not factoring for costs of delivery,
that would work out to $25 to $30 per hour, but yes at some point you have to start doing
the math for what it costs to run your car, buy gas, all that stuff. Not right now. I'm typing......

At times when everything is not in sync, weather bad, traffic, drops spread out, one way streets
close to downtown, lots of apartments (dread), Sunday and leasing offices are closed, any number
of things that will slow you down and drag your rate down into the low teens. It's even conceivable
that it will take you longer than 4 hours to complete the route if enough things go Tango Uniform.

After your done, you're done for the day. Right now, there is a 4 hour cap (one block) that is
supposed to be lifted at some point in the near future. There are supposed to be multiple locations
opening up around the DFW Metroplex area to speed up and make more efficient the Direct Delivery
process with Amazon Flex at the core of the Delivery process. There are supposed to be this and that.
There are supposed to be hot girls in my uber every night of the week, handing me twenties and 
telling me I look so handsome, why don't I park the car and come in for a bowl of noodles.
Right now, it's still in the works as to what 'works'....lot of numbers, metrics to measure,
buttons to push and push again.....Did you happen to see the hot chics with the twenties ??

[[You see what happens, I totally digress when I do this... I can not help it, I apologize...]]

So, 'whyIdrve' that's a bunch of data. Just for you. No doubt, there's a bunch more.
I hope some of it will be helpful to you, or to anyone else for that matter, that may be
at the very start of their Amazon Flex adventure. Just keep in mind that you'll pick up
so much more after you've done it a while. Good luck. I gotta go look for you know who.....


----------



## path

Nick Starr said:


> That isn't true. I'm working a 12 hour shift right now.


Have you (or anyone else for that matter) gotten over an 8 hour day since then? I seem to be capped at 8 hours per day, and 40 per week. And in fact, I don't even seem to be able to get 40 if I'm at 38.


----------



## Electricifier

path said:


> Have you (or anyone else for that matter) gotten over an 8 hour day since then? I seem to be capped at 8 hours per day, and 40 per week. And in fact, I don't even seem to be able to get 40 if I'm at 38.


I was scheduled from 4 to midnight on Saturday, and was allowed to pickup the 2pm to 4pm block when it came up around 3:30 which put me at 10 hours for the day. I don't know if I was allowed to because nobody else was picking it up, or we're not capped in our area.


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

We might be capped at 8 hours a day in Dallas NOW. ah the humanity...


----------



## Kittychaos

This is not the best deal ever. It is in fact very high stress, and as it is not available everywhere, you will likely commute a long way. The pay isnt great either. No way is it anywhere near 18 or more an hour. Closer to 10 if you are lucky, after you factor in the gas usage and wear and tear on your car. Additionally you will have multiple deliveries in your car at once and a minimum of 4 stops in the 2 hour window. It sounds easy, believe me, until you get out there in traffic.


----------



## limepro

Kittychaos said:


> This is not the best deal ever. It is in fact very high stress, and as it is not available everywhere, you will likely commute a long way. The pay isnt great either. No way is it anywhere near 18 or more an hour. Closer to 10 if you are lucky, after you factor in the gas usage and wear and tear on your car. Additionally you will have multiple deliveries in your car at once and a minimum of 4 stops in the 2 hour window. It sounds easy, believe me, until you get out there in traffic.


You must get easily stressed, I average $30 an hour before expenses, even in Miami traffic I only have a single late delivery and it was due to bad routing computer side. This is by no means a high stress job, expenses can add up but it is all tax deductible so most of the 50k+ I stand to put into my account stays there if I continue the way I have. It isn't the highest paying job but for flexibility and ease of work the wages are higher than anything else you will find.


----------



## Kittychaos

limepro said:


> You must get easily stressed, I average $30 an hour before expenses, even in Miami traffic I only have a single late delivery and it was due to bad routing computer side. This is by no means a high stress job, expenses can add up but it is all tax deductible so most of the 50k+ I stand to put into my account stays there if I continue the way I have. It isn't the highest paying job but for flexibility and ease of work the wages are higher than anything else you will find.


I am actually very mellow, and go with the flow. Maybe its different where you are, but here in LA, its not a good deal. We dont officially have flex here yet, so maybe thats it...but we are hired to do exactly the same thing as flex, but with weekly schedules. So its not actually flexible at all here.


----------



## immedina

I passed my background check with Amazon flex in the Houston area last week. Is anyone currently delivering in this area? Are hours posted at certain times durning the day? I didn't see any hours at midnight-2:30am this morning. Should I look for hours at midnight eastern or my local time? How do I refresh the app quickly (read something about refreshing the app to get hours)? I'm excited about this opportunity and ready to get started. This will be my primary source of income so any help/advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## limepro

Kittychaos said:


> I am actually very mellow, and go with the flow. Maybe its different where you are, but here in LA, its not a good deal. We dont officially have flex here yet, so maybe thats it...but we are hired to do exactly the same thing as flex, but with weekly schedules. So its not actually flexible at all here.


We don't have a set schedule, today I didn't feel like working so I didn't. With tips I average $27-30 an hour, miles and tolls add up but still keeps me above $20 an hour. Give flex a try when it gets to your market.


----------



## Hellokitty77

Ok so the 8 hour a day max is going in effect here. I know it's 8 a day/40 hours max BUT is that over 7 days or a shorter period? I've heard thru the grapevine that it could be over 5 days so I was curious to see if drivers in other cities have ran across a shorter time frame to pick up same days. I hope it's not out of 5 days....


----------



## limepro

Hellokitty77 said:


> Ok so the 8 hour a day max is going in effect here. I know it's 8 a day/40 hours max BUT is that over 7 days or a shorter period? I've heard thru the grapevine that it could be over 5 days so I was curious to see if drivers in other cities have ran across a shorter time frame to pick up same days. I hope it's not out of 5 days....


Sunday to Saturday reset time.


----------



## kmatt

One of the regulars thought he was capped out today at 8 hours but it was also a really hard block to get. Another regular is going to test it tomorrow. I should be able to find out Thursday.


----------



## UTX1

Rabbit app update.....don't be late !


----------



## kmatt

UTX1 said:


> Rabbit app update.....don't be late !
> 
> View attachment 37429


I just got this as well. Well that's f*cking great, 10 minutes less to get back for the next block. For some reason, I've been getting my carts 20-30 minutes late recently too. I think they want to max out the two hour blocks with deliveries and not give us enough time to get back for the next one. They don't care who delivers it as long as their per delivery cost decreases. I'm not updating until it makes me.


----------



## UTX1

What's peculiar about this (but not unexpected) is that this is a SOP for
blue badge Amazon employees that they cannot be more than 5 minutes late
to the start of their shift, else they will either get "points" if they're seasonal
or Permanent workers must use UPT (unpaid time off credits) to adjust for tardiness.
When enough unexcused tardiness accrues, it can lead to disciplinary action,
up to and including termination. Remember, this is how Amazon treats EMPLOYEES.

No need for me to expound on this. Seems pretty obvious.
We're a smart group and we can draw our own conclusions.


----------



## Joeyholein1

limepro said:


> We don't have a set schedule, today I didn't feel like working so I didn't. With tips I average $27-30 an hour, miles and tolls add up but still keeps me above $20 an hour. Give flex a try when it gets to your market.


limepro do you deliver for doral , or know if doral is up and running? or do you do miami gardens?


----------



## limepro

Joeyholein1 said:


> limepro do you deliver for doral , or know if doral is up and running? or do you do miami gardens?


I am at the Doral warehouse but I think the .com is also coming to Doral but not up yet. We have 4 locations in Miami. Doral, miami, Miami gardens and I forget the 4th. Doral and Miami I think are the same warehouse but one is prime and the other prime now. There are talks of one in midtown which is probably the 4th but it isn't up and running yet.


----------



## huwyane

kmatt said:


> I just got this as well. Well that's f*cking great, 10 minutes less to get back for the next block. For some reason, I've been getting my carts 20-30 minutes late recently too. I think they want to max out the two hour blocks with deliveries and not give us enough time to get back for the next one. They don't care who delivers it as long as their per delivery cost decreases. I'm not updating until it makes me.


If you follow your route and are late for the next block, it's not your fault. You'll either wait for a one hour delivery to come up, wait until the next block deliveries are available, or go home early if you don't have the next block scheduled.


----------



## limepro

huwyane said:


> If you follow your route and are late for the next block, it's not your fault. You'll either wait for a one hour delivery to come up, wait until the next block deliveries are available, or go home early if you don't have the next block scheduled.


Exactly, if you are scheduled for consecutive blocks it will not effect you. This only pertains to checking in for new blocks. If you are working 8-12 and you get back to the warehouse at 10:30 you can still scan items, if you start at 8 and show up at 8:06 you just forfeited your time.


----------



## Nick Starr

kmatt said:


> I just got this as well. Well that's f*cking great, 10 minutes less to get back for the next block. For some reason, I've been getting my carts 20-30 minutes late recently too. I think they want to max out the two hour blocks with deliveries and not give us enough time to get back for the next one. They don't care who delivers it as long as their per delivery cost decreases. I'm not updating until it makes me.


You do realize that if you have back to back blocks, you don't have to be the warehouse and checkin for each block, they combine them and your initial checkin is all that matters. Why do people not realize this yet? How long have you people been doing this? Ugh!


----------



## Nick Starr

kmatt said:


> I'm not talking about scheduled consecutive blocks. I know it doesn't matter what time i get back if i'm scheduled. I'm talking about nonscheduled blocks that i pick up at will.


As long as the blocks are back to back, it doesn't matter if they are scheduled, midnight'd or picked up at random, the initial checkin is all you need provided they are back to back.


----------



## TwoScoops

complex14 said:


> I have never delivered food but I just applied to these in Miami. If anyone knows of any other please let me know. Thanks guys!
> Shipt
> Deliv
> Postmates
> Instacart
> Grubhub
> Ddiwork
> Task rabbit


Which of these let you work when you want on a whim (like Lyft, Postmates, and Uber) rather than making you commit to a schedule?


----------



## limepro

Anyone with an unlocked phone get locked out of the app? I'm wondering how that is gonna work, my phone isn't unlocked so I have no worry but still curious.


----------



## kmatt

It's confirmed in Raleigh and it's eight hour caps a day. I'll find out this weekend if we are capped out at 40 a week. P.S. - The new update makes the app is slow as hell. Don't update until you're made to. I contacted them to revert to the old app and they approved my request.


----------



## Mickey Ray

I finished the initial orientation. The person presenting the power point was a little rude and clearly stated that we can only work 4 hours a day and that even though it was advertised 18-25hr that we will actually only get 72.00 for 4hrs. This person stated that this is only parttime. I informed the rep that I signed up for Prime Now in Baltimore, but was told that I only can do Flex and since I live closer to DC which contains offices in Rockville and somewhere else that was the best option to sign up.

Not to sound ungrateful, but I feel like a bait and switch was pulled here. Especially with aggressive hammering down on the hourly wage and the restrictions in hours.

The Rep said that they will answer questions later, and when people asked about it, they said it was already answered and they won't repeat it.

As someone with mild feet conditions. Delivering 60 packages in 4 hours will flare up my plantar/heel spurs. A few rushed packages not a problem but sadly I don't think I can do the flex. For someone healthy it's decent pay.

Anyone with experience care to chime in and offer some advice about how to get switched back to Prime Now, especially for the option for hours. I'm just pending a background check.

Thank you.


----------



## FlexDriver

limepro said:


> Anyone with an unlocked phone get locked out of the app? I'm wondering how that is gonna work, my phone isn't unlocked so I have no worry but still curious.


I have an unlocked phone , but I did not understand your question Limepro! please elaborate?


----------



## limepro

FlexDriver said:


> I have an unlocked phone , but I did not understand your question Limepro! please elaborate?


The update states it will no longer allow rooted phones, not sure if this includes unlocked phones as well. I am curious if those with a rooted or unlocked phones have lost access to the app.


----------



## Electricifier

limepro said:


> The update states it will no longer allow rooted phones, not sure if this includes unlocked phones as well. I am curious if those with a rooted or unlocked phones have lost access to the app.


It's rooted phones they are banning. My phone is unlocked, and has the latest update. I'm delivering right now. Unlocked phones just allow you to switch carriers at will


----------



## GrandpaD

My phone is rooted. I'm able to sign in and access the app. Of course, I haven't gotten any hours since the last update to determine if it works fully in regards to scanning, etc.


----------



## FlexDriver

Unlocking has got nothing to do with the functionality of the phone it just removes the restriction imposed by the carrier for NOT allowing the user to use the phone on other network/s. BTW unlocking is 100% legal act http://www.cbsnews.com/news/obama-signs-bill-unlocking-cellphones/

On the other hand rooting gives user special privileges almost same as "Jail breaking" user can *manipulate* *and do lot of things by rooted phone.Neither manufacturer nor carrier encourages people to "root" the phone as it can do lot of harm to the phone, but it does have its own advantages too. More reading here https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rooting_(Android_OS)

*I have an unlocked phone and it works 100% even after newest app update!*

** That is why Amazon has restricted rooted phones so no one can manipulate the performance of the phone to run the FLEX app work in their (contractors) interests. I strongly support that act. *


----------



## limepro

FlexDriver said:


> Unlocking has got nothing to do with the functionality of the phone it just removes the restriction imposed by the carrier for NOT allowing the user to use the phone on other network/s. BTW unlocking is 100% legal act http://www.cbsnews.com/news/obama-signs-bill-unlocking-cellphones/
> 
> On the other hand rooting gives user special privileges almost same as "Jail breaking" user can *manipulate* *and do lot of things by rooted phone.Neither manufacturer nor carrier encourages people to "root" the phone as it can do lot of harm to the phone, but it does have its own advantages too. More reading here https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rooting_(Android_OS)
> 
> *I have an unlocked phone and it works 100% even after newest app update!*
> 
> ** That is why Amazon has restricted rooted phones that they can manipulate the performance of the phone to make the app work as per in their (contractors) interests. I strongly support that act. *


I understand the difference, just wasn't sure how far amazon was going with it as they only give us limited info.

I thought about rooting mine but marshmallow on att isn't possible to root. Now I am glad that I didnt


----------



## FlexDriver

limepro said:


> I understand the difference, just wasn't sure how far amazon was going with it as they only give us limited info.
> 
> I thought about rooting mine but marshmallow on att isn't possible to root. Now I am glad that I didnt


No big deal, you can un-root as well if desired! You have Note 5 if I remember correctly?


----------



## uberbomber

The app still works with rooted phones.

I can confirm that you can still login, pick up hours and scan with a rooted device.


----------



## FlexDriver

uberbomber said:


> The app still works with rooted phones.
> 
> I can confirm that you can still login, pick up hours and scan with a rooted device.


Most of the time interference will occur when there is an update either from the carrier or manufacturer. May be Amazon Flex app will figure out the status of the phone as "rooted" or "un-rooted by checking root status (like checking the su binary file existence)"

OR

1- You need to have Xposed framework installed, you can install it from here: http://repo.xposed.info/module/de.robv.android.xposed.installer, Xposed is a framework for modules that can change the behavior of the system and apps without touching any APKs.

2- Download the Root Cloak xposed module from here http://repo.xposed.info/module/com.devadvance.rootcloak and enable it.

3- Add the app your trying to hide the root from.

Reboot will be required a couple of times within the process.


----------



## uberbomber

FlexDriver said:


> Most of the time interference will occur when there is an update either from the carrier or manufacturer. I dont know how Amazon Flex app will figure out the status of the phone as "rooted" or "un-rooted"


As you stated earlier, I could unroot my phones if needed, but I wouldn't need to. I'm well-versed when it comes to rooting, have custom recoveries in case I get a bootloop or anything else goes wrong (bad apks, etc.), and I have two other non-rooted devices.


----------



## uberbomber

Root Cloak doesn't work from what I've heard. I have Xposed on one of my phones, so I might test it out myself. However, I use a S7 Edge for Flex, so a rooted device wouldn't affect me anyways.


----------



## FlexDriver

I beg to disagree with you, Root Cloak does work but not 100% of the time, there is a good guide for beginners http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/trick-apps-android-rooted/

Edit: Does NOT mean you as a "beginner" you seems pretty knowledgeable about rooting and installing Xposed Framework.


----------



## uberbomber

I am. The person that tested said that while he was making deliveries, the app kept logging him out every time he scanned a package. After he turned it off, it started working again as usual.

I might test it myself next time I'm able to get some hours, even though I don't need to.


----------



## Electricifier

Confirmed in Austin, TX....8 hours per day max AND 40 hours per week max


----------



## GrandpaD

Unfortunately it appears Root Cloak hasn't really been updated in quite a while which may be why it's really not working well with Marshmallow. I'm wondering if using seamless root might eliminate the sign out issues? If I didn't bank with Chase, I might consider going stock to use Android Pay...Chase doesn't support it right now.


----------



## path

kmatt said:


> Nope. What I originally thought is now confirmed in Raleigh. If we don't get back by 5 minutes after the next block your next at will unscheduled block will be automatically forfeited if you picked it up. It has happened to several of the regulars and it's completely unfair especially considering we our getting our carts from the pickers later and later. One driver most likely lied about not being able to make his last delivery so he could get back to the warehouse to pick up the next block by xx:05.


That is peculiar. I had this same fear recently and was hesistant to take a delivery that would have me leave the warehouse before I would need to sign in for the next (consecutive) block I picked up at will. So, I waited around. My fear was misplaced, because I never needed to sign in again. I then had a two hour break, and a subsequent 2 hour block which I did have to sign in for. But when they are consecutive, everything seems fine?


----------



## FlexDriver

path said:


> That is peculiar. I had this same fear recently and was hesistant to take a delivery that would have me leave the warehouse before I would need to sign in for the next (consecutive) block I picked up at will. So, I waited around. My fear was misplaced, because I never needed to sign in again. I then had a two hour break, and a subsequent 2 hour block which I did have to sign in for. But when they are consecutive, everything seems fine?


Don't fear Amazon is NOT end of the world, Travis will adopt you as a Uber driver and he will give me $50 for referral!!!!


----------



## UTX1

kmatt said:


> 4 blocks in a row and not one released today. All scheduled to a bunch of dummies. Time to look for another job.


I'm sure the dummies are all smiles, though. 
Persistence. Would encourage you don't give up.
Even as a part time gig, it's not a tough one and
can supplement whatever else you can get happenin' .


----------



## Joeyholein1

With driving for flex does the after midnight thing work , for getting blocks ? Or is that only good for prime now deliveries?


----------



## Hellokitty77

Anyone else get this email?


----------



## Nick Starr

Yes everyone got the email, but 10pm came and went and no one I know of has seen the hours pop.


----------



## Hellokitty77

Nick Starr said:


> Yes everyone got the email, but 10pm came and went and no one I know of has seen the hours pop.


Im not surprised about the hours not showing up. I'm more interested in the change in block times. The ability to pick up a shift ranging from 1 hour to 6 hours sounds good in theory....but most of their bright ideas usually have more flaws than good qualities.


----------



## gaj

Actually, I was thinking to myself as I was picking up packages and they had a ton of cars in a small parking lot "gee, they should schedule start times 30 minutes apart (10, 10:30, 11, 11:30, 12, etc) so it isn't a clucker f&!ck every day at 10am. I think they read my thoughts....

I haven't been automatically scheduled in weeks, I have been picking up shifts the night before at midnight. Hopefully, it will still be easy to do at 10pm now.

g


----------



## UTX1

Hellokitty77 said:


> ....but most of their bright ideas usually have more flaws than good qualities.


Kitty, I must disagree.
Many of these bright ideas are just that, some fairly well thought out ideas
that could become well-run processes, if only properly implemented....

The flaw often is not with a given Amazon idea, it is the jack-ass attempting to put it into action.
Having worked with these people, I know that some of them can ruin even a great idea
with very little effort and just the right amount of apathy. Some are well meaning, but inept.
Lending support and demonstrating solutions [Situation, Task, Action, Result] will often
bring them around and get them back on task, but motivating others to care takes talent.

Some others, not many but a few, are just mean-spirited little f*ckers and have a 24 hour per day
standing invitation to kiss my ass. I don't care who they think they are. I've been around a while.
Having a few flaws myself, I'm often self-critical, but prefer to seek out the good qualities of others.
If Diogenes worked at Amazon, either as a contractor or a Blue-Badge, he would have a fit.
 <-----He gets really mad when you call him a greek....

From the top, I think the new tweaks for the AMZN Flex program will eventually
work their way through the various processes and streamline some lagging components
but, overall it will depend on execution and those managing the process as to how
successful the new proposed changes will be. Stay tuned on this. Situation is fluid.

Disclaimer: I have no idea what I'm talking about.......


----------



## Joeyholein1

I have logged on right at midnight and haven't been able to pick up blocks, by the way the email sounds , looks like prime now is going to be mixed in with flex.


----------



## FlexDriver

Hellokitty77 said:


> ....but most of their bright ideas usually have more flaws than good qualities.


Cannot agree more than that!


----------



## FlexDriver

UTX1 said:


> Disclaimer: I have no idea what I'm talking about.......


That is not new nor unusual!


----------



## UTX1

FlexDriver said:


> That is not new nor unusual!


Therefore, I remain consistent. Thanks for noticing.....


----------



## Chuckycharms

Hey all, Portland just onboarded a bunch of new drivers, me being one of them. Waited about 3 months to get the invite email. Been about 2 weeks on the platform and haven't gotten scheduled for any hours (availability is the entire day and Max hours). I haven't seen any popup hours or 10pm/12am blocks.

Am I running this app right? Do I need to refresh the homepage to see popup hours, or can I just leave the app open and wait? Are there notifications or sounds when availability pops up?

Any advice is welcome!


----------



## FlexDriver

Chuckycharms said:


> ............... Any advice is welcome!


Get a smaller pair of sunglasses! lol


----------



## Chuckycharms

They are hiding my unusually attractive eyebrows


----------



## nighthawk398

Im surprised no one mentioned that schedules are now released at 10pm


----------



## Chuckycharms

I saw that email and started looking at both 10 and 12, just to be sure. Any insight as to how the app refreshes?


----------



## UTX1

nighthawk398 said:


> Im surprised no one mentioned that schedules are now released at 10pm


I was surprised too. For a moment last nite I thought, "Wow, everyone learned how to keep something hush,
at least until they can get a block or two for themselves. Why isn't everyone chatting this up as usual ?
Funny thing was, I didn't see anything available until midnight anyway, maybe tonight will be different?
They do keep us guessing, don't they ?


----------



## kmatt

Chuckycharms said:


> I saw that email and started looking at both 10 and 12, just to be sure. Any insight as to how the app refreshes?


Just check the home page every five minutes or so until you snag one.


----------



## Soccer4822

kmatt said:


> Just check the home page every five minutes or so until you snag one.


Will it show on that first screen when you open the app that a block is available?


----------



## kmatt

Soccer4822 said:


> Will it show on that first screen when you open the app that a block is available?


Yep. It will pop up on it's own when there is a block available. Check every 5 minutes or so.


----------



## Soccer4822

kmatt said:


> Yep. It will pop up on it's own when there is a block available. Check every 5 minutes or so.


Thank you! I got one for tomorrow


----------



## FUberman

kmatt said:


> Yep. It will pop up on it's own when there is a block available. Check every 5 minutes or so.


Checking every 10 mins would suffice.


----------



## kmatt

FUberman said:


> Checking every 10 mins would suffice.


Sometimes I check once every 15 minutes and can pick up blocks.


----------



## Ryle2013

Check every 45 min


----------



## krazo

The GPS voice on my app somehow reverted to the very bad standard voice. Anyone know how to change it?


----------



## limepro

krazo said:


> The GPS voice on my app somehow reverted to the very bad standard voice. Anyone know how to change it?


It has happened to me but then after a few minutes.goes back to normal.


----------



## FlexDriver

krazo said:


> The GPS voice on my app somehow reverted to the very bad standard voice. Anyone know how to change it?


Sign Off from the app and reboot the phone will fix it!


----------



## krazo

FlexDriver said:


> Sign Off from the app and reboot the phone will fix it!


Thanks. I will try that next time I'm lucky enough to get a block.


----------



## Ramon

Guys i have another question. I started working last week and i just picked two hours for this week....all the hours i picked last week were also 2hr blocks.
Is there a reason why i only get 2hrs blocks? 
do i need to make another move to increase the hours in the blocks?
im talking getting the hours at night...
and if there is a way to increase the hrs per block can somebody explain what do i need to do...like swipe or click or im desperate lol


----------



## UTX1

Ramon said:


> Guys i have another question. ...
> can somebody explain what do i need to do...like swipe or click or im desperate lol


Have you posed this question to the Shift Assistants at the warehouse ?

If you're a good driver, they'll help you a lot and even spoon-feed you at the beginning
so you'll have plenty of blocks that they don't have to worry about getting delivered.

If you phone it in or need a lot of supervision, that's more work for them and you may
notice they're less eager to help the ones that consume their time, UNLESS you are a hot chic.

Anyway, you should tinker with the app for a few days and you'll learn a bunch.
"How do I get Amazon Blocks ?" is almost like asking " where do I go to drive/pick up the best Uber fares ?"
There's a bit of gamesmanship at work here, since the number of blocks on any given day are limited.
You may find it difficult to get others to impart their methods, if they're making good money.
If they suck, you can probably get them to talk to you all day. To what good that will do, well...you know.

Third option is talk directly with other drivers, show up early, bring some coffee,
I guarantee that if you showed up with an extra coffee and some donuts about 15 minutes
before the start of shift, I would tell you everything you need to know. I'm a cheep date !


----------



## Ramon

Well I don't think I had work enough for them to notice me, but I did ask for help when i was having trouble scanning :/
I will be working hard so they can notice me with a better image. One time I did ask one of the managers and he was like its random...im gonna pay more attention to the app and get there earlier. thanks


----------



## limepro

As everyone knows, hours are getting tougher to get, more people, caps on hours, not seeing next day hours if you worked 8 hours. The biggest thing it has affected is us, I was a big supporter when it started, grabbed every hour I could, told everyone I came across about it, etc. Now, I don't have the same passion, I go through the motions, drop package and leave and refresh to try and grab hours, no more customer service, no more chatting about the service to potential users, nothing.


----------



## huwyane

limepro said:


> As everyone knows, hours are getting tougher to get, more people, caps on hours, *not seeing next day hours if you worked 8 hours. *The biggest thing it has affected is us, I was a big supporter when it started, grabbed every hour I could, told everyone I came across about it, etc. Now, I don't have the same passion, I go through the motions, drop package and leave and refresh to try and grab hours, no more customer service, no more chatting about the service to potential users, nothing.


So if I worked 8 hours today, I wont see the hours show up at 10 PM tonight to pick up for the next day?


----------



## limepro

huwyane said:


> So if I worked 8 hours today, I wont see the hours show up at 10 PM tonight to pick up for the next day?


Exactly, it creates a perpetual cycle of trying to refresh the screen while driving to get your 8 hours.


----------



## huwyane

That sucks, ill be emailing them soon to make sure they are aware.


----------



## limepro

huwyane said:


> That sucks, ill be emailing them soon to make sure they are aware.


They do, it is designed so the ones crying about hours have a better chance of getting them. Problem is 500 more people are on the system so even less hours are distributed.


----------



## UTX1

limepro said:


> As everyone knows, hours are getting tougher to get, more people, caps on hours, not seeing next day hours if you worked 8 hours. The biggest thing it has affected is us, I was a big supporter when it started, grabbed every hour I could, told everyone I came across about it, etc. Now, I don't have the same passion, I go through the motions, drop package and leave and refresh to try and grab hours, no more customer service, no more chatting about the service to potential users, nothing.


Yes and yes. It is a bit sad though, losing the passion that was Flex. 
I used to stop and yak it up to younger guys with a decent looking car and tell 'em
that it's a good part time gig, even though there wasn't any referral credit for doing so.
Now, I just smile (if I can) and maybe mumble off something like "just google amazon flex".

If they take away from me, simple math says I'll have less to give them.
What ever way it is measured, I can't give back what I'm not getting to begin with.


----------



## UTX1

limepro said:


> Exactly, it creates a perpetual cycle of* trying to refresh the screen while driving* to get your 8 hours.


...and THIS ! I have absolutely gone to the mat with Amazon on this one.

I truly believe I made a compelling case to Amazon Corporate that this is about as dangerous 
of a practice as Amazon could be actively encouraging its "contractors" to engage in. 
Along with some video to illustrate the point, I've tried to get the point across that:

1) this is dangerous

and

2) It doesn't matter that Amazon is or isn't telling these people to do or not to do this, 
fact is they are doing it and Amazon is aware or should be aware they are doing it.
They are at best, ignoring this fact and more over Amazon is encouraging the
"shift shuffle" while we're out there driving route. Telling them to "be careful out there" is moot.

It is because of the way the process is set up, Amazon is inviting and encouraging the drivers
to "multi-task" in this way. No, no one told them to do this. Doesn't matter. It....Doesn't....Matter.
First time an Amazon Flex Driver runs over and kills someone BECAUSE he was trying to get
an extra block on the rabbit app, BECAUSE that's the way it is set up, what ambulance-chasing lawyer
worth his salt will hesitate to file a $250 million lawsuit against Amazon, in addition to going after
the driver, or his insurance. Primary target will be Amazon - with or without it's contractor/workers.
Only a matter of time.

At this point, I realize they don't care. This is because they don't have to.
I'm glad I know this without any doubts, because I can work with what I have, as long as I know
who and what I'm working with. Kinda even makes me appreciate Uber a little more. Weird.


----------



## limepro

UTX1 said:


> ...and THIS ! I have absolutely gone to the mat with Amazon on this one.
> 
> I truly believe I made a compelling case to Amazon Corporate that this is about as dangerous
> of a practice as Amazon could be actively encouraging its "contractors" to engage in.
> Along with some video to illustrate the point, I've tried to get the point across that:
> 
> 1) this is dangerous
> 
> and
> 
> 2) It doesn't matter that Amazon is or isn't telling these people to do or not to do this,
> fact is they are doing it and Amazon is aware or should be aware they are doing it.
> They are at best, ignoring this fact and more over Amazon is encouraging the
> "shift shuffle" while we're out there driving route. Telling them to "be careful out there" is moot.
> 
> It is because of the way the process is set up, Amazon is inviting and encouraging the drivers
> to "multi-task" in this way. No, no one told them to do this. Doesn't matter. It....Doesn't....Matter.
> First time an Amazon Flex Driver runs over and kills someone BECAUSE he was trying to get
> an extra block on the rabbit app, BECAUSE that's the way it is set up, what ambulance-chasing lawyer
> worth his salt will hesitate to file a $250 million lawsuit against Amazon, in addition to going after
> the driver, or his insurance. Primary target will be Amazon - with or without it's contractor/workers.
> Only a matter of time.
> 
> At this point, I realize they don't care. This is because they don't have to.
> I'm glad I know this without any doubts, because I can work with what I have, as long as I know
> who and what I'm working with. Kinda even makes me appreciate Uber a little more. Weird.


I have also brought it up, I understand the drivers not caring and only wanting to make money. Amazon not caring is an entirely different problem.

The other problem is something that hit the news recently. It was said they would skip over ghettos, now they are saying they won't do that...until their first driver gets shot. I'm a pretty big guy and today I feared for my safety on a delivery, head on a swivel looking for any threat, anyone less imposing than me may have had a problem. I have had a few drops like this, actually had a group of guys stop me and ask where I was going on one of them. Luckily I'm a pretty nice guy that most people seem to like but it wouldn't stop them if they thought I had something they wanted.


----------



## uberbomber

I'm personally enjoying the latest update now that everyone is being affected by it.  The only thing that would make it better is if they limited everyone to 20 hours a week.


----------



## UTX1

uberbomber said:


> I'm personally enjoying the latest update now that everyone is being affected by it.  The only thing that would make it better is if they limited everyone to 20 hours a week.


Don't stop there, let's take it all the way:
Cut the pay down to $14 or $15 an hour.

Hell, we don't do anything anyway except drive around and bullsh*t all day,
Let's work for ten bucks an hour and they can stick the tips up their butt*

*applies to Prime Now deliveries, void where prohibited, not available in all areas,
please allow 4 to 6 hours for delivery, sales tax not included, yo mama.


----------



## uberbomber

UTX1 said:


> Don't stop there, let's take it all the way:
> Cut the pay down to $14 or $15 an hour.
> 
> Hell, we don't do anything anyway except drive around and bullsh*t all day,
> Let's work for ten bucks an hour and they can stick the tips up their butt*
> 
> *applies to Prime Now deliveries, void where prohibited, not available in all areas,
> please allow 4 to 6 hours for delivery, sales tax not included, yo mama.


Hell yeah! I'm emailing them now to suggest this!


----------



## limepro

uberbomber said:


> I'm personally enjoying the latest update now that everyone is being affected by it.  The only thing that would make it better is if they limited everyone to 20 hours a week.


Everyone is still on the same level, the people that cried about no hours while others were getting all the hours were just slower or technologically inefficient. None of that has changed because it is still the same guys consistently at the warehouse with a sprinkling of people that are able to pick up blocks here and there. It is just the method in which those of us that get all of our hours consistently are forced to get them.


----------



## Riez777

since the last 2 updates getting hours here in atlanta has been hard. there was a time where i could snag at least 2 or 3 blocks a day and for me that was *more than enough* but now you're lucky to get one. I'm pretty sure most of the hours are distributed server side, but its perplexing to see the same faces anytime i do get a block. part frustrating, part exciting because seeing the same faces means there's a way to get blocks at will and figuring it is up to every individual driver lol

as long as they keep the pay the same and the tips stay up I'm game for figuring out the formula to the madness


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

limepro said:


> Everyone is still on the same level, the people that cried about no hours while others were getting all the hours were just slower or technologically inefficient. None of that has changed because it is still the same guys consistently at the warehouse with a sprinkling of people that are able to pick up blocks here and there. It is just the method in which those of us that get all of our hours consistently are forced to get them.


Right. In fact, people are still complaining about not getting hours. I don't get it. Amazon hands them more hours and whatever.


----------



## limepro

Just confirmed, back to back blocks if you get back late you will not lose your blocks. I grabbed 4-10pm got back at 6:17 and am still in the system getting an order.


----------



## immedina

Limepro Are you working with Amazon prime now or com


----------



## limepro

immedina said:


> Limepro Are you working with Amazon prime now or com


Now


----------



## immedina

Thanks


----------



## uberbomber

limepro said:


> Everyone is still on the same level, the people that cried about no hours while others were getting all the hours were just slower or technologically inefficient. None of that has changed because it is still the same guys consistently at the warehouse with a sprinkling of people that are able to pick up blocks here and there. It is just the method in which those of us that get all of our hours consistently are forced to get them.


I see you're still spewing that same crock of BS. Most of the gullible people in this thread believe you're just super quick or have some kind of magical method for getting blocks, but unless you're using a script, bot, or an advanced macro, then you're not doing anything differently than most others. My method was better than most, but you can't do anything when they're personally messing with your account/phones.

Everyone is closer to equally getting screwed, but there were and still are different priority levels when it comes to this shit. From the account-level, down to the IMEI/Android ID.

I can assure you that I'm more technologically-advanced than a lot of people on this thread, and I'm definitely faster than a lot of people at 10p/midnight; plus my home connection is faster than that of the warehouse (10-15 ping and over 250 mbs). It's funny as hell, because I didn't hear you crying when you were getting 60+ hours a week; posting on every Amazon Flex thread telling everyone how "easy" it is to make $2000 a week. Now, you guys complain about driving while trying to pick up blocks and shit, and now it's, OmG, plz dnt snd m3 t0 teh ghetooo, eyez ferz 4 mi lyfe! All those thousands of hours and no late packages, yet you never complained about going to the "ghetto" until now... Also, there's no way you would brag or recommend anyone to join Flex had your position/hours weren't cemented daily. Guys complaining about making "ONLY" $1,100 A WEEK and not being able to pay off cars they can now afford strictly from working an unskilled trades job. Give me a ****ing break...

I've been doing this since they started hiring Flex drivers at my location -- with 126 hours of availability -- and I've only been on the schedule for TWO ****ing hours! And that was 4 months after I started. You're damn right I'm going to complain, especially when everyone else that has been there as long as me has been on the schedule for over 40+ hours and some are under 95% reliability and I'm at damn near 100% (one late delivery by a minute my first month). To top it off, new people are getting multiple 8-hour shifts within 3 weeks of signing up, THROUGH THE APP!

The whole thing is BS. They have people that are deactivated using their wife, sister, brother, etc. accounts and getting hours/double hours, taking multiple tickets and saving them for their family and friends, people logging into each others' accounts and getting hours and all types of other shit. They need to deactivate everyone who didn't attend the webinar, but this is Amazon, so I know that won't happen. My only solace is that you guys are getting less hours. Come holla at me when your Ready To Deliver stops showing up for days at a time on multiple phones, you're getting multiple 205 and other errors, and/or your shit freezes and errors out when trying to grab two-hour blocks. You guys are still getting CONSISTENT hours and probably still getting put on the schedule every other week and complaining. Talk about greed...


----------



## GorgeousDutch

Have next week's schedules dropped in other cities yet? In cinci, 1030pm, still gray dots for next week. Last week they had orange dots up at 440pm.


----------



## UTX1

GorgeousDutch said:


> Have next week's schedules dropped in other cities yet? In cinci, 1030pm, still gray dots for next week. Last week they had orange dots up at 440pm.


In DFW, at approximately 10PM central, still showing grey dots.

Would post a screeny, but Rabbit app is restricted by DRM.
I'd have to go get the other phone to take a picture of the other phone.

On that note, I'm noticing that the app is starting to get buggy 
(crashes, freezes, signs out mid-shift, erratic behavior).
Don't bother to ask support for help on this. They will tell you
the problem is on your end, or with your device.
Same device that has been working just fine up until the last
couple of app software updates.


----------



## kmatt

limepro said:


> As everyone knows, hours are getting tougher to get, more people, caps on hours, not seeing next day hours if you worked 8 hours. The biggest thing it has affected is us, I was a big supporter when it started, grabbed every hour I could, told everyone I came across about it, etc. Now, I don't have the same passion, I go through the motions, drop package and leave and refresh to try and grab hours, no more customer service, no more chatting about the service to potential users, nothing.


Agree 100%. If they want to **** with the schedule and make it impossible to pick up a block then that's on them. Now, if it's an unattended delivery I always leave in a safe place but nothing more. No more waiting for them to answer and greet. Amazon can thank themselves for that. Amazon central now gives away blocks now by scheduling to the clueless and capping us at 8 hrs a day and 40 a week. The driver moral is so low right now it's unreal. The managers also hate it. They have no shows all the time and can't do anything about it.


----------



## kmatt

No schedule here. Just grey dots too.


GorgeousDutch said:


> Have next week's schedules dropped in other cities yet? In cinci, 1030pm, still gray dots for next week. Last week they had orange dots up at 440pm.


----------



## UTX1

kmatt said:


> Delete your post for the good of other flex drivers.


Can not do this. Something more important at stake. Train has already left the station on this one.


----------



## kmatt

Amazon really knows


UTX1 said:


> Can not do this. Something more important at stake. Train has already left the station on this one.


You're not that important and neither am I.


----------



## UTX1

kmatt said:


> Amazon really knows
> 
> You're not that important and neither am I.


Amazon can kiss my ass and so can...well... you figure it out. 

Don't worry about it. Life goes on any way.


----------



## kmatt

I hear ya....It's a high paying low skilled job so let's not complain about it. Any driver has to deal with bottlenecks with any job. We are not important and let's make as much money as we can before there are more changes. I think they want more .com drivers for same day deliveries and that's why they are scheduling the $hit out of dummy drivers.


----------



## UTX1

kmatt said:


> I hear ya....It's a high paying low skilled job so let's not complain about it. Any driver has to deal with bottlenecks with any job. We are not important and let's make as much money as we can before there are more changes. I think they want more .com drivers for same day deliveries and that's why they are scheduling the $hit out of dummy drivers.


Yes.....and agreed.

I wouldn't know about Raleigh, but in Dallas they ran almost 100 .com routes
every day this week, starting at 0800 and sent around 5k packages/day out for DD.
That's not Dunkin Donuts, it's AMZN Direct Delivery. The station closest to me is
working toward ramping up to 200 routes per day, with varying time windows
and an estimated 10-12k packs per day.

Still this is small compared to the Amazon Sort Center down the road from there,
which on a slow day sorts about 80 to 100K packages. So, there will be several
DDU's around town each running about 10k per day with about 150 - 200 drivers.

Still, even with all of that, the USPS, Fed-Ex, UPS, Dynamex and at least a couple other
companies will still be delivering tens of thousands of packages per day, just in this city.

Extrapolate this to several hundred towns and cities across the NAFC network (fulfillment)
and it's obvious how this will grow into something obscene over the next year or two.

btw, you are important. maybe not to Amazon, but someone else likely thinks so.
Take the Amazon money, just like Uber or anything else. But know that they will
throw you or me as well as each other under the bus so quick, it's not even human.


----------



## kmatt

Thanks. We all need a little positive reinforcement in this life, so thanks. It will be interesting to see how the prime now and .com deliveries will be separated through the app. We haven't experienced that yet, have you? The rumor is, amazon cancelled the contract with the company that has provided same day .com deliveries and now wants amazon flex to do it.


----------



## kmatt

"btw, you are important. maybe not to Amazon, but someone else likely thinks so."

Agree. My girls make it all worth it.


----------



## UTX1

kmatt said:


> You the man UTX1. We all need a little positive reinforcement in this life, so thanks. It will be interesting to see how the prime now and .com deliveries will be separated through the app. We haven't experienced that yet, have you? The rumor is, amazon cancelled the contract with the company that has provided same day .com deliveries and now wants amazon flex to do it.


You're welcome. 

Okay, see here's what happened over in this market back during peak season last year:
There was a company with delivery vans and drivers contracted by Amazon to do
the Prime deliveries. This was in addition to the Amazon Flex Pilot program '
for everyday average joes and janes to deliver hot shot and two hour packs.
They kept onboarding more and more new flex drivers until there was nowhere to park.

Then, in February of this year, the contract ended. Around the same time
the dot com Flex delivery launched and some of the overflow of drivers from Prime Now
went to the new location, driving under somewhat different compensation rates (and no tips).
Side note: when the contract ended, some of those drivers turned around and went to work for Flex,
even though their work contract with the other company had provisions about non-compete.

So then, last month another contract was signed with a vendor to do, you guessed it,
Amazon.com customer orders, scheduled for direct delivery / standard shipping.
They have vans with a walk-in style access and can load up enough volume to
drive all day (8 to 10 hours). They will likely get cut loose as soon as a point of
flex driver saturation is reached, however the contract was, as I understand it,
a bit different this time and I'm still trying to squeeze the the ugly details out of
more than one source right now. I just want to know the date because
at or around that time, there will most assuredly be some abrupt changes
that will affect the drivers....and that's me....and you too....and I'll keep you posted.


----------



## GorgeousDutch

Is anyone seeing something other than gray dots for next week? What's the hold up with the schedule?


----------



## Electricifier

GorgeousDutch said:


> Is anyone seeing something other than gray dots for next week? What's the hold up with the schedule?


Maybe they are getting rid of us drones, and bringing the old contractors back


----------



## FlexDriver

Seems like they are more focused on "as required" during day popups than scheduling for the whole week. I did not got scheduled since Nov 2015. I see more shifts available at 10pm than before, this also proves my theory IMO
@ They have less control over contractors and more expensive too, so I beg to disagree with above comments.


----------



## Electricifier

I was being facetious FlexDriver. On a more serious note regarding why no schedules have been updated.....take this with a grain of salt, but there is a rumor circulating among drivers that Amazon is going to begin scheduling blocks the day before with the vast majority of the blocks being made available on the same day. Supposedly this information came from one of the warehouse supervisors.


----------



## FlexDriver

Electricifier said:


> I was being facetious FlexDriver. On a more serious note regarding why no schedules have been updated.....take this with a grain of salt, but there is a rumor circulating among drivers that Amazon is going to begin scheduling blocks the day before with the vast majority of the blocks being made available on the same day. Supposedly this information came from one of the warehouse supervisors.


If that happen it will have more benefits than harm, as their system was scheduling the blocks without any set criteria now at least only serious drivers will grab the hours who really want to work, someone here mentioned about the "no shows" concerned by the supervisor/s that will also solve that problem to some extent IMO


----------



## limepro

It should have you accept any future scheduled blocks within a certain time frame. I have heard people that have been in the system since last year but were never scheduled are being put on the schedule but of course they don't show up because they have moved on.


----------



## Electricifier

limepro said:


> It should have you accept any future scheduled blocks within a certain time frame. I have heard people that have been in the system since last year but were never scheduled are being put on the schedule but of course they don't show up because they have moved on.


Yes...exactly


----------



## flexology

Wow, you guys have a totally different take on this than I do. My perception is that Amazon is expanding so rapidly (by having a real website, expanding to all zipcodes in currently-served cities, and expanding restaurant and alcohol delivery) they need to bring on loads more drivers. Some of these new drivers might be duds, and they need to sift through them by getting them more hours.

The worst thing for Amazon would be to have more business than they have drivers -- and fail to live up to the "customer expectations" of being able to order something and receive it within any two-hour period between 6am and midnight.


----------



## krazo

They issued us hot and cold delivery bags in Miami, with no explanation as to how or when we will be using them. The standard answer was " you will get an email."



FlexDriver said:


> Sign Off from the app and reboot the phone will fix it!


This didn't work but thanks anyway.


----------



## FlexDriver

flexology said:


> Wow, you guys have a totally different take on this than I do. My perception is that Amazon is expanding so rapidly (by having a real website, expanding to all zipcodes in currently-served cities, and expanding restaurant and alcohol delivery) they need to bring on loads more drivers. Some of these new drivers might be duds, and they need to sift through them by getting them more hours.
> 
> The worst thing for Amazon would be to have more business than they have drivers -- and fail to live up to the "customer expectations" of being able to order something and receive it within any two-hour period between 6am and midnight.


I am pretty sure that you do not work for Amazon, but why you sounds like that....................


----------



## limepro

krazo said:


> They issued us hot and cold delivery bags in Miami, with no explanation as to how or when we will be using them. The standard answer was " you will get an email."
> 
> This didn't work but thanks anyway.


I was told end of this month.


----------



## Electricifier

krazo said:


> They issued us hot and cold delivery bags in Miami, with no explanation as to how or when we will be using them. The standard answer was " you will get an email."
> 
> This didn't work but thanks anyway.


Amazon calls it hotwheels, we've had it in Austin for several months. You won't like it


----------



## FlexDriver

Electricifier said:


> Amazon calls it hotwheels, we've had it in Austin for several months. You won't like it


Care to explain! Is it food/restaurant delivery?


----------



## limepro

FlexDriver said:


> Care to explain! Is it food/restaurant delivery?


They send you to a restaurant in your area to pick up food and deliver to customer. It could be after you deliver prime now packages or it could be all you do that day. There is a video in the help section on it, I suggest watching it.


----------



## FlexDriver

I did watched the video but it did not arrived in my city yet!


----------



## kmatt

The delayed scheduled came out today. Almost no one was scheduled for next week. Maybe 1 out of 10 I talked to instead of EVERYONE!


----------



## UTX1

Electricifier said:


> Amazon calls it hotwheels, we've had it in Austin for several months.
> 
> You won't like it


It hasn't made it up here, but it was promised to be in the works about 6 months ago:

Right now, you can order from Amazon to deliver restaurant food in these cities:
Seattle, San Francisco, Los Angeles, Chicago, San Diego, Austin, Baltimore, and Portland.
They are testing out some of the other Prime Now cities on a limited basis.

It will eventually make it to Houston (soon) and then Dallas and some other towns
including Atlanta, Indianapolis, Minneapolis and St. Paul and a few others.
When it does finally launch, it will absolutely blow monkeys.

Customers will likely love it. Drivers not so much.
Much like UberEats, it might sound cool in theory,
but it sounds like, "....slurrrrp, sluurrrrp, suck...and that's not soup you're hearing."
It's the sound of Amazon "meals on wheels" sucking out loud.
It's not even here yet and I already can't stand it.

For those interested in the program, far be it from me to discourage.
More power to them and knock yourselves out. Hope it works for them.
I already know the pros and cons, but some others may find a better way.
That part actually is kinda cool, and can be filed under the heading,
_"Different Strokes for Different Folks"._

Best to them.


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

Meals On Wheels, I mean Hot Wheels, is supposedly coming to Dallas Monday. So get your air freshener ready.


----------



## chysmom

limepro said:


> I have also brought it up, I understand the drivers not caring and only wanting to make money. Amazon not caring is an entirely different problem.
> 
> The other problem is something that hit the news recently. It was said they would skip over ghettos, now they are saying they won't do that...until their first driver gets shot. I'm a pretty big guy and today I feared for my safety on a delivery, head on a swivel looking for any threat, anyone less imposing than me may have had a problem. I have had a few drops like this, actually had a group of guys stop me and ask where I was going on one of them. Luckily I'm a pretty nice guy that most people seem to like but it wouldn't stop them if they thought I had something they wanted.


----------



## chysmom

limepro said:


> I have also brought it up, I understand the drivers not caring and only wanting to make money. Amazon not caring is an entirely different problem.
> 
> The other problem is something that hit the news recently. It was said they would skip over ghettos, now they are saying they won't do that...until their first driver gets shot. I'm a pretty big guy and today I feared for my safety on a delivery, head on a swivel looking for any threat, anyone less imposing than me may have had a problem. I have had a few drops like this, actually had a group of guys stop me and ask where I was going on one of them. Luckily I'm a pretty nice guy that most people seem to like but it wouldn't stop them if they thought I had something they wanted.


I had this happen yesterday, it was my first shift in a absolute terrible part of town. I'm a young white girl in the middle of the ghetto, I was definitely a little scared. I ended up taking 6 packages back when I usually have none. And to top it off I got a call from Amazon that they had a customer say they didn't get a package I delived, honestly it's was such a bad area that they probably are trying to pull a fast one over on Amazon or it got stolen. After talking to me I think the girl understood though, it bothers me though because I'm very conscious of where I leave them if they don't answer.


----------



## UTX1

Sometimes I dream I too am a young, white girl in the middle of the ghetto.....
....the music starts playing in my head......bow chicka wow wow.....
everything starts to groove.....

Huh ? Think I dozed off. I was dreaming again...whew, I looked so hot !


----------



## uberbomber

UTX1 said:


> Sometimes I dream I too am a young, white girl in the middle of the ghetto.....
> ....the music starts playing in my head......bow chicka wow wow.....
> everything starts to groove.....
> 
> Huh ? Think I dozed off. I was dreaming again...whew, I looked so hot !


I also had a similar dream, but I wasn't that hot. Can't even win in my slumber...


----------



## FlexDriver

chysmom said:


> I had this happen yesterday, it was my first shift in a absolute terrible part of town. I'm a young white girl in the middle of the ghetto, I was definitely a little scared. I ended up taking 6 packages back when I usually have none. And to top it off I got a call from Amazon that they had a customer say they didn't get a package I delived, honestly it's was such a bad area that they probably are trying to pull a fast one over on Amazon or it got stolen. After talking to me I think the girl understood though, it bothers me though because I'm very conscious of where I leave them if they don't answer.


If you deliver in bad areas take some pics before you head to next stop. it does take extra few seconds but it has a physiological effect on customer and you had a proof too!


----------



## uberbomber

I take pics of EVERY unattended delivery.


----------



## UTX1

uberbomber said:


> I take pics of EVERY unattended delivery.


That's a lot of extra effort, but it's a smart idea. 
I usually take a picture of any unattendeds that look so iffy,
that I have to turn and take one last look at before I go.
Sometimes, you just can't leave the package. That's not very often.

If by chance you had a number of "I didn't receive it" deliveries
in a short period of time, you have some evidence to counter with.

Also, I would take pics of the busty housewives who answer the door,
sometimes covered with very revealing outfits. Within 6 months, there should be enough
content collected by the drivers to launch the new website , 'BustyAmazonHousewives dot Com'


----------



## uberbomber

UTX1 said:


> That's a lot of extra effort, but it's a smart idea.
> 
> I usually take a picture of any unattendeds that look so iffy,
> that I have to turn and take one last look at before I go.
> Sometimes, you just can't leave the package. That's not very often.
> 
> If by chance you had a number of "I didn't receive it" deliveries
> in a short period of time, you have some evidence to counter with.
> 
> Also, I would take pics of the busty housewives who answer the door,
> sometimes covered with very revealing outfits. Within 6 months, there should be enough
> content collected by the drivers to launch the new website , 'BustyAmazonHousewives dot Com'


It can be a bit of a hassle, but I'm pretty quick. Double press of the Home button and snap a pic of the drop and address, and I'm good to go. I had more than 10 stops during a two-hour block, finished it and was back at the warehouse in under 1.5 hours. Took a pic of every unattended along the way.

By the way, looking forward to the website. Actually, I can help build it... I'll start up a Tumblr page in the meantime.


----------



## path

Ive not had a package walk off yet, but I do take pictures of unattendeds when in sketchy neighborhoods.

Are we not wasting our time though? When amazon calls you to say that a customer did not receive the package, do they really give you the address of the missed delivery for you to find the record? Whenever I talk to them, they appear to be extremely protective of information that was freely available to us less than an hour ago. It would be difficult to make a defense without knowing which drop it was.


----------



## UTX1

Hiya Path, how's things ?

You may or may not wish to believe my assessment of how Amazon
does it's thing, but please allow me to offer you the following:

When an untamed and savage beast is at rest, it just kinda sits there...
observing, licking itself, somewhat docile. But then, when it goes into
predator mode and takes off after a gazelle or an antelope or something,
it doesn't casually waltz up to the prey and politely and calmly ask,
" hey, mind if I rip your throat out and tear you to pieces ?"
It just does what it does and that's that.

The parallel is very pronounced and there is a lot of looking glass/rabbit hole/mad hatter
business going on in Amazon's wonderland. You must cover your ass, any way you can.
They won't help you unless it helps them. Why should they ? Their ball and their game.

More mentality of a highly distorted nature: I know it really looks strange when they'll
spend $50 to get fifty cents out of someone's pocket, but if that's what they happen to be after
and they are eventually relieved of their fifty cents, then they'll consider it 50 bucks well spent.
That's domination and there's not a cure. You can't cure a machine. Run program.


----------



## limepro

path said:


> Ive not had a package walk off yet, but I do take pictures of unattendeds when in sketchy neighborhoods.
> 
> Are we not wasting our time though? When amazon calls you to say that a customer did not receive the package, do they really give you the address of the missed delivery for you to find the record? Whenever I talk to them, they appear to be extremely protective of information that was freely available to us less than an hour ago. It would be difficult to make a defense without knowing which drop it was.


They do give you the address and ask for a description of where or who you left the package. I had an ATTENDED claim he didn't get the package and I handed it directly to him at HIS house. I'm hoping to get him again and this time I will discreetly video me giving him his package. I was able to describe the house and him and never heard anything about it again.


----------



## UTX1

People are out doing their thing on a Saturday Night.

Usually, the blocks get scooped up within a minute or two.









This schedule indicates availability at the North Dallas location for DFW.
Other stations may or may not have other blocks available until whenever.


----------



## FlexDriver

path said:


> Ive not had a package walk off yet, but I do take pictures of unattendeds when in sketchy neighborhoods.
> Are we not wasting our time though? When amazon calls you to say that a customer did not receive the package, do they really give you the address of the missed delivery for you to find the record? Whenever I talk to them, they appear to be extremely protective of information that was freely available to us less than an hour ago. It would be difficult to make a defense without knowing which drop it was.


I use MX Camera for taking pics, it has an option to add text on the picture by pressing the Menu > Choose Tittle > Oder ID (from white slip provided at the warehouse with suggested route), so that I have authentic picture with Order ID. For attended delivery I take picture before pressing/knocking on the door but again I do it only in sketchy neighborhoods not everywhere.


----------



## UTX1

Now this is the damnest thing...

It's nearly 11PM central in North Texas (Y'all)
and blocks are still opening up for 10AM tomorrow.

I know everyone's not planning on packing into church service tomorrow morning,
even as righteous a bunch as us drivers are known to be. So must be plans for higher
than average volume.










Again, begging the indulgences of those 95 percent of drivers who are not
assigned to this station, or are not even located in Texas at all. I stay interested
in other markets as well, besides my current home base, since things tend to happen
on a large scale with this program.

What happens here or there may become the standard everywhere at some future point, 
so I share it in that spirit.


----------



## kmatt

UTX1 said:


> Now this is the damnest thing...
> 
> It's nearly 11PM central in North Texas (Y'all)
> and blocks are still opening up for 10AM tomorrow.
> 
> I know everyone's not planning on packing into church service tomorrow morning,
> even as righteous a bunch as us drivers are known to be. So must be plans for higher
> than average volume.
> 
> View attachment 40145
> 
> 
> Again, begging the indulgences of those 95 percent of drivers who are not
> assigned to this station, or are not even located in Texas at all. I stay interested
> in other markets as well, besides my current home base, since things tend to happen
> on a large scale with this program.
> 
> What happens here or there may become the standard everywhere at some future point,
> so I share it in that spirit.


That has to be .com deliveries ($18 with no tips.). That can't be Prime Now or meals on wheels or whatever that crap is called. They must be mixing .com and prime now through the flex app and probably won't tell us which one it is. From what I here, they expect people to make 40-70 deliveries in four hours in a localized area. That's a lot of getting in and out of your car. It should be more than $18 for that $hit. I guess I'll need to upgrade the memory on my phone to take 40-70 pics every four hours huh?!?!


----------



## UTX1

kmatt said:


> That has to be .com deliveries ($18 with no tips.). That can't be Prime Now or meals on wheels or whatever that crap is called. They must be mixing .com and prime now through the flex app and probably won't tell us which one it is. From what I here, they expect people to make 40-70 deliveries in four hours in a localized area. That's a lot of getting in and out of your car. It should be more than $18 for that $hit. I guess I'll need to upgrade the memory on my phone to take 40-70 pics every four hours huh?!?!


Ya' it's the dot com standard delivery route that the USPS usually does.
It's either go do that or go drink beer and look at hooters for 4 hours.

I question my own judgement sometimes.....


----------



## kmatt

UTX1 said:


> Ya' it's the dot com standard delivery route that the USPS usually does.
> It's either go do that or go drink beer and look at hooters for 4 hours.
> 
> I question my own judgement sometimes.....


Lol. Maybe do both? You are your own boss after all!


----------



## gaj

path said:


> Are we not wasting our time though? When amazon calls you to say that a customer did not receive the package, do they really give you the address of the missed delivery for you to find the record? Whenever I talk to them, they appear to be extremely protective of information that was freely available to us less than an hour ago. It would be difficult to make a defense without knowing which drop it was.


I received one of the "customer reports package wasn't delivered" emails awhile back. I emailed support and asked for the address (I had been keeping a log of where I left packages when there was no answer at the door.) They told me they couldn't tell me due to "customer privacy."

Well, then why bother to inform me at all?? Stopped keeping logs next delivery block.

I just informed them that I always leave packages in proper manner (hidden from street, etc) and that if I were to put a package somewhere non-obvious (like behind a bush not immediately viewable from front door) I always left a "we missed you" tag with the package location.

I imagine they really don't care unless a lot of your packages turn up missing, maybe they are just trying to scare us into doing better.

On many occassions I will show up at a house that has UPS/USPS/Fedex packages already sitting on the porch in plain view of the street. How hard is it to move the package 3 feet over behind a column or bush that blocks it from street view?

g


----------



## GrandpaD

I've pretty much had it with Prime. I hardly get hours...And when I do (lately) it seems their logistics software/local managers try to make drivers do the impossible. Time before last I barely competed in time. And last Saturday was the straw that broke the camel's back. I'm the third driver to get my packages, at 10 minutes after the top of the hour...so I'm already behind time. I'm told they had "one more" delivery they're waiting to package. So, by the time I loaded out and got the "last one" it was :30 after. I get seven stops, 4 being apartments. With traffic, etc. I didn't get to the 1st drop until 20 minutes later...and took me another 10 to find the apartment. Needless to say, I didn't finish the block in time. I discussed it with the local manager...his response was "I don't care...my job is to get the packages out...not driver issues". I'm an old fart just trying to grab a few extra bucks. But I'm not going to risk speeding tickets, accidents etc. trying to deliver more that is realistically possible for a manager/company that basically considers their "independent contractors" as throw aways.


----------



## kmatt

Lately there has only been about 0-2 blocks released at any given 2 hour shift which makes it extremely difficult to pick up anything. They are still scheduling to maximum projected forecast in Raleigh, NC and have been for four or five weeks now. What has your market been like lately? We started early Feb. and it seems the novelty is gone around here. Maybe it's slow because more people want to be outside while the weather is nice.


----------



## UTX1

GrandpaD said:


> I've pretty much had it with Prime. I hardly get hours...And when I do (lately) it seems their logistics software/local managers try to make drivers do the impossible. Time before last I barely competed in time. And last Saturday was the straw that broke the camel's back. I'm the third driver to get my packages, at 10 minutes after the top of the hour...so I'm already behind time. I'm told they had "one more" delivery they're waiting to package. So, by the time I loaded out and got the "last one" it was :30 after. I get seven stops, 4 being apartments. With traffic, etc. I didn't get to the 1st drop until 20 minutes later...and took me another 10 to find the apartment. Needless to say, I didn't finish the block in time. I discussed it with the local manager...his response was "I don't care...my job is to get the packages out...not driver issues". I'm an old fart just trying to grab a few extra bucks. But I'm not going to risk speeding tickets, accidents etc. trying to deliver more that is realistically possible for a manager/company that basically considers their "independent contractors" as throw aways.


Grandpa, don't let those Amholes get on your last nerve.
Personally, I would welcome that much honesty coming from Amazon.
He is saying to your face, that he doesn't care about driver issues.
In other words, he could give a rat's ass what happens to any of us.

Supposedly, we are not employees. According to source, we are supposed to be
contractors operating independently of the company's employee guidelines/policy.
If that is really true, they better not even tell me to have a nice day.
I'll have any type of day I damn well please.
Don't direct me to have any kind of day whatsoever. That's up to me.

Obviously, I'm exaggerating to illustrate a point. 
From time to time, these things will continue to happen.
Incompetence and apathy resides at all levels of management and leadership.
I'd say grab that little bit of extra cash and as long as the packages 
are delivered in a reasonably prompt fashion, you need not knock yourself out
trying to improve some metric that you won't get credit for.


----------



## kmatt

UTX1 said:


> Grandpa, don't let those Amholes get on your last nerve.
> Personally, I would welcome that much honesty coming from Amazon.
> He is saying to your face, that he doesn't care about driver issues.
> In other words, he could give a rat's ass what happens to any of us.
> 
> Supposedly, we are not employees. According to source, we are supposed to be
> contractors operating independently of the company's employee guidelines/policy.
> If that is really true, they better not even tell me to have a nice day.
> I'll have any type of day I damn well please.
> Don't direct me to have any kind of day whatsoever. That's up to me.
> 
> Obviously, I'm exaggerating to illustrate a point.
> From time to time, these things will continue to happen.
> Incompetence and apathy resides at all levels of management and leadership.
> I'd say grab that little bit of extra cash and as long as the packages
> are delivered in a reasonably prompt fashion, you need not knock yourself out
> trying to improve some metric that you won't get credit for.


They are stacking the living $hit out of my routes now. I averaged 7.5 deliveries over 6 blocks this weekend and we have a 25 mile radius region. I usually average 4.5 deliveries. Every single one was 140+ min estimated delivery times.


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

We are independent contractors. I am slowly realizing what this means. If I contract for a 2 hour block, then it better not take 3 hours to do it. If I leave late b/c of their issues, then they will receive a response from me stating the facts. First, I should ALWAYS leave at the top of the hour. NO EXCUSES. If I don't then they will know about it if I'm late. There were times when I was late after leaving 20+ minutes after the start of the block and kept my mouth shut. I contracted for 2 hours. PERIOD! If I don't get those 2 Hours, then they will know about it. They already should see when I scan the packages. So, it should be automatic. I'm not getting upset anymore over their issues. I'm going to cover my assets every time. It took my awhile to get this but as they say "I AM NOT AN EMPLOYEE". From their viewpoint, we are the same as UPS, USPS, DHL, FEDEX, etc. They don't care once the packages leaves their hands. So I should care only about getting the job done as quickly as possible within a 2 hour period. Therefore, if the block starts at 2pm and I leave at 2:15pm, am I late if I deliver the last package at 4:14pm? So, I contracted for 2pm to 4pm. But they held me up until 2:15pm. I lost 15 minutes due to their negligence. Now I will continue to deliver past THEIR 4pm deadline but I shouldn't get penalize for it. 

A few days ago, I received a cart that had 3 destinations that were at least 50 minutes from each other. Of course, I didn't take all the packages. It didn't make sense too. Even a dispatcher told me to split it up. Sometimes when we are so desperate or blinded by the easy money that we don't realize how much power we have.

But they have an excess of drivers. Thus, the Uber issue. People driving in less than ideal conditions.


----------



## UTX1

I am Cornholio!!! said:


> From their viewpoint, we are the same as UPS, USPS, DHL, FEDEX, etc. They don't care once the packages leaves their hands.
> So I should care only about getting the job done as quickly as possible within a 2 hour period.


By jove, I think he's got it !



I am Cornholio!!! said:


> I scan the packages. So, it should be automatic. I'm not getting upset anymore over their issues.


This too!


----------



## Riez777

same thing happened to me last day i worked. 7 stops, 30 mins after the block start time, late deliveries etc..

best advice is to don't stress it, but do report it on your end. its not fair on our part but thats just part of the system. they emailed me about the two late deliveries and i promptly asked what were the procedures if the packages leave the warehouse 30 mins behind schedule?

no answer as of yet 



GrandpaD said:


> I've pretty much had it with Prime. I hardly get hours...And when I do (lately) it seems their logistics software/local managers try to make drivers do the impossible. Time before last I barely competed in time. And last Saturday was the straw that broke the camel's back. I'm the third driver to get my packages, at 10 minutes after the top of the hour...so I'm already behind time. I'm told they had "one more" delivery they're waiting to package. So, by the time I loaded out and got the "last one" it was :30 after. I get seven stops, 4 being apartments. With traffic, etc. I didn't get to the 1st drop until 20 minutes later...and took me another 10 to find the apartment. Needless to say, I didn't finish the block in time. I discussed it with the local manager...his response was "I don't care...my job is to get the packages out...not driver issues". I'm an old fart just trying to grab a few extra bucks. But I'm not going to risk speeding tickets, accidents etc. trying to deliver more that is realistically possible for a manager/company that basically considers their "independent contractors" as throw aways.


----------



## FlexDriver

Riez777 said:


> same thing happened to me last day i worked. 7 stops, 30 mins after the block start time, late deliveries etc..
> 
> best advice is to don't stress it, but do report it on your end. its not fair on our part but thats just part of the system. they emailed me about the two late deliveries and i promptly asked what were the procedures if the packages leave the warehouse 30 mins behind schedule?
> 
> no answer as of yet


Are you serious that you expect a human response on that?? The best they will do is a "copy paste"


----------



## Riez777

far from serious. been doing this since last year so im well aware of email support & their scripted messages.



FlexDriver said:


> Are you serious that you expect a human response on that?? The best they will do is a "copy paste"


----------



## nighthawk398

I am Cornholio!!! said:


> We are independent contractors. I am slowly realizing what this means. If I contract for a 2 hour block, then it better not take 3 hours to do it. If I leave late b/c of their issues, then they will receive a response from me stating the facts. First, I should ALWAYS leave at the top of the hour. NO EXCUSES. If I don't then they will know about it if I'm late. There were times when I was late after leaving 20+ minutes after the start of the block and kept my mouth shut. I contracted for 2 hours. PERIOD! If I don't get those 2 Hours, then they will know about it. They already should see when I scan the packages. So, it should be automatic. I'm not getting upset anymore over their issues. I'm going to cover my assets every time. It took my awhile to get this but as they say "I AM NOT AN EMPLOYEE". From their viewpoint, we are the same as UPS, USPS, DHL, FEDEX, etc. They don't care once the packages leaves their hands. So I should care only about getting the job done as quickly as possible within a 2 hour period. Therefore, if the block starts at 2pm and I leave at 2:15pm, am I late if I deliver the last package at 4:14pm? So, I contracted for 2pm to 4pm. But they held me up until 2:15pm. I lost 15 minutes due to their negligence. Now I will continue to deliver past THEIR 4pm deadline but I shouldn't get penalize for it.
> 
> A few days ago, I received a cart that had 3 destinations that were at least 50 minutes from each other. Of course, I didn't take all the packages. It didn't make sense too. Even a dispatcher told me to split it up. Sometimes when we are so desperate or blinded by the easy money that we don't realize how much power we have.
> 
> But they have an excess of drivers. Thus, the Uber issue. People driving in less than ideal conditions.


Wow sounds like Prime isn't fun anymore, I get my 46 packages delivered in 4 hours at Farmers Branch


----------



## nighthawk398

UTX1 said:


> Now this is the damnest thing...
> 
> It's nearly 11PM central in North Texas (Y'all)
> and blocks are still opening up for 10AM tomorrow.
> 
> I know everyone's not planning on packing into church service tomorrow morning,
> even as righteous a bunch as us drivers are known to be. So must be plans for higher
> than average volume.
> 
> View attachment 40145
> 
> 
> Again, begging the indulgences of those 95 percent of drivers who are not
> assigned to this station, or are not even located in Texas at all. I stay interested
> in other markets as well, besides my current home base, since things tend to happen
> on a large scale with this program.
> 
> What happens here or there may become the standard everywhere at some future point,
> so I share it in that spirit.


I got the 9am shift that day


----------



## UTX1

nighthawk398 said:


> I got the 9am shift that day


So, how was you route that day ? I loaded 60 pkgs. with 53 stops on Sunday.


----------



## UTX1

Hunt to Eat said:


> ...... I see a lot of advantages to driving AmazonFlex rather than Uber...
> This is just the short list that I came up with off the top of my head.
> Anyone have any additional thoughts regarding AmazonFlex?


You've detailed a fairly good list there.

One thing the packages do that you will want to allow for
is create a bit of particulate dust from corrugated material,
labels, packing tape (glue-backed paper) and stuff like that.

Get one of those microfiber car dusters and wipe things off
after route so you're not breathing all that crap as you drive.

Good luck 

p.s. Amazon will eat your ass. Be aware and stay aware.


----------



## nighthawk398

UTX1 said:


> So, how was you route that day ? I loaded 60 pkgs. with 53 stops on Sunday.


I did Lewisville, had 46 packages with 3 returns, 2 were closed businesses and 1 was an apartment with no apartment number and office was closed and customer had no phone number on file

Did your app revert back like mine with making you group all packages for the same apartment complex?


----------



## UTX1

nighthawk398 said:


> I did Lewisville, had 46 packages with 3 returns, 2 were closed businesses and 1 was an apartment with no apartment number and office was closed and customer had no phone number on file
> 
> Did your app revert back like mine with making you group all packages for the same apartment complex?


I'm still getting those. I still have to check the itinerary as well because the suggested route
will sometimes take you through an apartment complex, then on to the next one, then BACK
to the previous complex for one stray package that should have been routed before in sequence.

A driver would look very green if he has to return to a leasing office multiple times to
drop one more package, because the app failed to route all the deliveries on that property
in proper sequence. All the more reason to view each delivery/each package as an individual stop.


----------



## kmatt

UTX1 said:


> I'm still getting those. I still have to check the itinerary as well because the suggested route
> will sometimes take you through an apartment complex, then on to the next one, then BACK
> to the previous complex for one stray package that should have been routed before in sequence.
> 
> A driver would look very green if he has to return to a leasing office multiple times to
> drop one more package, because the app failed to route all the deliveries on that property
> in proper sequence. All the more reason to view each delivery/each package as an individual stop.


Are you guys using the lousy amazon navi app for this or still using google maps/waze for the .com stops?


----------



## flexology

UTX1 said:


> I'm still getting those. I still have to check the itinerary as well because the suggested route
> will sometimes take you through an apartment complex, then on to the next one, then BACK
> to the previous complex for one stray package that should have been routed before in sequence.
> 
> A driver would look very green if he has to return to a leasing office multiple times to
> drop one more package, because the app failed to route all the deliveries on that property
> in proper sequence. All the more reason to view each delivery/each package as an individual stop.


Do you .com guys ever get to deliver to any of these? --> http://www.ktnv.com/news/amazon-security-lockers-pop-up-across-the-valley


----------



## UTX1

flexology said:


> Do you .com guys ever get to deliver to any of these? --> http://www.ktnv.com/news/amazon-security-lockers-pop-up-across-the-valley


Those haven't made their way this far from the Valley yet.
Many North Texans still live in some spread out areas and
like to get their online purchases (sex toys, auto parts and usb drives)
delivered straight to the front door of their house where they can
peek out the window at you and still not answer the door until you leave.

In more densely populated parts of town, I could see how that would be
a great idea, but could reduce the number of drivers needed because it
combines many deliveries, perhaps an entire route, into one delivery stop.

When Redbox finally goes away, these lockers could be a good replacement.
They'll have to put something there. People are used to going to that spot already.
Maybe glory holes will make a come back.


----------



## kmatt

UTX1 said:


> delivered straight to the front door of their house where they can
> peek out the window at you and still not answer the door until you leave.


Lol!!


----------



## goon70056

Anyone doing Flex in Virginia Beach? I'm just wondering how long it takes for Amazon to contact applicants in this region once you've signed up on their website? I signed up a few days ago but haven't gotten a reply.


----------



## FlexZone

Why do these companies continuously F. up a good thing and not take any of our feedback seriously? It's getting really annoying that it seems like everyday Amazon is testing a new "thing". There is no purpose in presetting up your availability when for the last month they have refused to use this part of the app. Then it seems like every week they switch pick up delivery times on a whim. One week it's Midnight shift pick up, then 10pm, or a notification pop up. It's like they don't want to let their contractors get proficient or on a normal routine. I think it's time for me to take a little break as I'm tired of constantly refreshing the app like a crack addict hoping to get a hit.


----------



## UTX1

FlexZone said:


> I'm tired of constantly refreshing the app like a crack addict hoping to get a hit.


Can I borrow your lighter ? I'll give it back.
I just want to borrow it for a couple minutes.


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

Crack is Whack!


----------



## UTX1

I am Cornholio!!! said:


> Crack is Whack!


But Amazon Crack is the Wackiest !

// amazon crack code

{ IF

crack is whack

AND

amazon is crack

THEN

amazon is WHACK !

}


----------



## Flexer

The whole restaurant delivery thing has been disappointing. One delivery per block and hanging out in a grocery store parking lot... the desperation. 
1st delivery was a pizza and a salad.. maybe $25 meal. Amazon paid me $36 to deliver this. 
2nd delivery I was sent to pick up the same order as another driver. He was first so I went back to the grocery store parking lot and marked delivered. Amazon paid me $36 to drive 12 minutes.
3rd delivery was a little frustrating. I walk into restaurant ask hostess where to pick up to go orders. She said go around back and you will see our name on the door. Ok. Walk around back and don't see restaurant name. Go back up front and ask again to get the same directions. I said there are not names on the door you are telling me to walk into. She says oh it says "keep door closed". Ok. Walk through that door then the restaurant has their door open so I cant see their name on it. I finally get to the back door and the cook walks me to the front to pick up my order, where the hostess is scrolling through her phone. Are people just rude or stupid I don't know! 
After 3rd delivery at about 8:30pm I get a scheduled pick up back at the warehouse. So now I am back to being a Prime Now driver and they have packages waiting on me. Had to scan 12 bags three times for them to figure out how to keep them assigned to me. Two 1 hour deliveries and 12 minutes to get them there. First stop 18 minutes away. Again with logistically stupid processes. Finished around 9:45 and a 50 minute ride home. Probably the latest I have ever made it home and the least amount of money if my pocket.


----------



## UTX1

Flexer said:


> The whole restaurant delivery thing has been disappointing. One delivery per block and hanging out in a grocery store parking lot... the desperation.
> 1st delivery was a pizza and a salad.. maybe $25 meal. Amazon paid me $36 to deliver this.
> 2nd delivery I was sent to pick up the same order as another driver. He was first so I went back to the grocery store parking lot and marked delivered. Amazon paid me $36 to drive 12 minutes.
> 3rd delivery was a little frustrating. I walk into restaurant ask hostess where to pick up to go orders. She said go around back and you will see our name on the door. Ok. Walk around back and don't see restaurant name. Go back up front and ask again to get the same directions. I said there are not names on the door you are telling me to walk into. She says oh it says "keep door closed". Ok. Walk through that door then the restaurant has their door open so I cant see their name on it. I finally get to the back door and the cook walks me to the front to pick up my order, where the hostess is scrolling through her phone. Are people just rude or stupid I don't know!
> After 3rd delivery at about 8:30pm I get a scheduled pick up back at the warehouse. So now I am back to being a Prime Now driver and they have packages waiting on me. Had to scan 12 bags three times for them to figure out how to keep them assigned to me. Two 1 hour deliveries and 12 minutes to get them there. First stop 18 minutes away. Again with logistically stupid processes. Finished around 9:45 and a 50 minute ride home. Probably the latest I have ever made it home and the least amount of money if my pocket.


Thank you for sharing this experience.



Flexer said:


> Are people just rude or stupid I don't know!


You know this one.  I know this one too.


----------



## nighthawk398

UTX1 I got my first complaint yesterday an email from Amazon flex, have you gotten this one before? It starts

Hello,

A customer reported not receiving a package that you marked as delivered on


----------



## FlexZone

Yep, but no info on which package or date


----------



## DrivingInsane

I took 2days to read this whole thread. I found alot of exciting and disappointing aspects.
I have been doing various courier work since 2005. Driving is my thing. I was super excited about Amazon Flex.
I was working for DHL 50-60 hrs a wk and just had a baby... I am not wanting to work those many hrs anymore but do want to work, so I thought Amazon would be great. I passed my bg yesterday. However no hrs have showed up yet. I marked my availability as well. So im interested to see if i will be put on the schedule.
I have a few questions which may seem dumb but i want to clarify; when you guys mention refreshing, is that simply backing out of the app and reopening it?
Does anyone here work in Milwaukee?
Does anyone even know if the Milwaukee area is officially open to deliver or are they still only just gearing up. My local craigslist is flooded w Amazon Flex ads.
Also when i started the app it gave me the option betwen Milwaukee and West Milwaukee... How do i know which one i can work or if both are running?
Thanks in advance for anyone who takes the time to read this and respond to help.


----------



## limepro

nighthawk398 said:


> UTX1 I got my first complaint yesterday an email from Amazon flex, have you gotten this one before? It starts
> 
> Hello,
> 
> A customer reported not receiving a package that you marked as delivered on


No big deal unless you get multiple, only time it happened to me they actually called and it was an attended delivery I actually handed to customer.


----------



## FlexZone

Welp the "Let's try something new this week" with no reason behind it continues... Now schedules are going to post on Friday's but let's see if they even bother to assign any slots.


----------



## limepro

I would rather they got rid of the weekly schedule and just have the 10pm and daily pick up.


----------



## UTX1

nighthawk398 said:


> UTX1 I got my first complaint yesterday an email from Amazon flex, have you gotten this one before? It starts
> 
> Hello,
> 
> A customer reported not receiving a package that you marked as delivered on


Yes. I've seen this. Not often, but when you get this, less energy wasted by ignoring it.
Asking Flex support intelligent questions such as, "which package?" or "what was the address?"
will yield a response about customer privacy and so on. What's the point of sending the email
with only a one way information channel? This bothered me mostly because I wanted to
check my own records and if possible, determine if there was any error on my end.
No go, because it wouldn't help them to help me. So, it's like that.

Prime deliveries, with only a two hour window to succeed or fail, used to be different.
At least I could ask what they hell they're talking about and get some kind of answer,
or, with fewer deliveries on Prime, I could probably recall what I dropped that day.

This is like someone writes to me and says, "UTX1, you're an azzhole"
I respond, "What are you talking about? What do you mean ?"
The reply goes like, " I can't tell you. That's just how it is."

After seeing a second one of those in the past two or three months,
I figured not to pay any mind to it.


----------



## kmatt

FYI for all flex drivers. An experienced driver got deactivated for late deliveries. His delivery rating was 97%. WTF? Everyone look after their own ass by any means possible. I will start to refuse 120+ minute routes mgmt gives me in the future because of this. I am a contractor after all.


----------



## uberbomber

kmatt said:


> FYI for all flex drivers. An experienced driver got deactivated for late deliveries. His delivery rating was 97%. WTF? Everyone look after their own ass by any means possible. I will start to refuse 120+ minute routes mgmt gives me in the future because of this. I am a contractor after all.


I also wouldn't (and have refused) to take any deliveries that I knew I was going to be late for; but if anything, this is good news -- I hope they start getting rid of more people because there are plenty under 98%. Per the Reliability Rating System: "Our most successful delivery partners maintain a rating of 98% or higher."


----------



## kmatt

Oh...they are. All the scheduled drivers are familiar faces now. All the dummies are gone. The scheduling still sucks but at least it's friendly faces who have picked up blocks at one point.


----------



## uberbomber

Ah. Can't wait until they do a sweep at my location. Scheduling has always sucked for me, but I'm hoping for something tomorrow.


----------



## DrivingInsane

Craziest thing. At 10pm here in Milwaukee... I checked for blocks. There was a 10, 11 and 12.
I have a 11am appt tomorrow so I couldnt pick any... But, its been an hr and a half and the 11pm one is STILL available. 

Grrr

So my question now is... 
I live 30mins from out warehouse... Whats the average amount of time do they give before they start to release blocks? Ex: I want to work at 2pm when do i need to start refreshing and lookinh for that shift to be available?


----------



## UTX1

kmatt said:


> All the dummies are gone.


At many Amazon sites, that would leave the building almost empty,
with the exception of a few remaining drivers who'd show up to work.

Then they would leave because the racks would be empty.


----------



## Alecc

Hello, probably a strange first post to make, but could one of you help me with the APK for flex delivery? I had to factory reset my phone after testing the new beta for Android N and finding out that it isn't compatible with the delivery app.

Oh and by the way, DON'T INSTALL THE ANDROID N BETA IF YOU WANT TO USE YOUR DELIVERY APP! Even the new root free method of testing the beta doesn't jive well with flex.

I sent an email to Amazon, but I'm hoping you guys will be faster, as I'd like to snag some shifts tonight.


----------



## FlexZone

Alecc said:


> Hello, probably a strange first post to make, but could one of you help me with the APK for flex delivery? I had to factory reset my phone after testing the new beta for Android N and finding out that it isn't compatible with the delivery app.
> 
> Oh and by the way, DON'T INSTALL THE ANDROID N BETA IF YOU WANT TO USE YOUR DELIVERY APP! Even the new root free method of testing the beta doesn't jive well with flex.
> 
> I sent an email to Amazon, but I'm hoping you guys will be faster, as I'd like to snag some shifts tonight.


I was sent this email when I had to re-download the app

Hello,

Thank you for contacting Amazon Flex!

Please join one of our online Q&A Sessions for assistance with reinstalling the app and other questions.

Q&A Session 1: http://tinyurl.com/zfps67a
• Eastern Time: 1 PM - 4 PM EST, Monday - Friday
• Central Time: 12 PM - 3 PM CST, Monday - Friday
• Mountain Time: 11 AM - 2 PM MST, Monday - Friday
• Pacific Time: 10 AM - 1 PM PST, Monday - Friday

Q&A Session 2: http://tinyurl.com/jaqnzdx
• Eastern Time: 4 PM - 7 PM EST, Monday - Friday
• Central Time: 3 PM - 6 PM CST, Monday - Friday
• Mountain Time: 2 PM - 5 PM MST, Monday - Friday
• Pacific Time: 1 PM - 4 PM PST, Monday - Friday

Please take note of the session number on the session information page, as you may need to input it to enter the session.

Thank you,
The Amazon Flex Team


----------



## GrandpaD

Alecc said:


> Oh and by the way, DON'T INSTALL THE ANDROID N BETA IF YOU WANT TO USE YOUR DELIVERY APP! Even the new root free method of testing the beta doesn't jive well with flex.


Out of curiosity, what did the app do/didn't do with Android N? I was about to try it with a seamless root that (seemingly) works with Android Pay.


----------



## Alecc

It worked fine until it did one of those automatic logouts, and then it would hang on a screen that said something like " checking for most recent APK"... I couldn't get past it. I tried deleting data, but the problem persisted. This is when I began to cry


----------



## Pathfinder4k

Here in Austin. The next day blocks show up a 10pm and they are gone in seconds. Is there a program people are using to get their blocks? I never seen something like this before!


----------



## Alecc

Make sure your internet connection is top notch, then make sure your know the pattern to schedule blocks ( as in make sure your fingers are where they need to be when they need to be there ) pro tip: scroll past the early blocks to give yourself an advantage over other 10pm block snaggers


----------



## FlexZone

So much for logistics, 25+ drivers waiting to get in at Farmers Branch for the 8am slot. $72 for waiting 20 minutes and well we are out of routes. I'll take it!


----------



## UTX1

FlexZone said:


> So much for logistics, 25+ drivers waiting to get in at Farmers Branch for the 8am slot.
> 
> $72 for waiting 20 minutes and well we are out of routes. I'll take it!


I know, right ? when the little short girl came to each car to ask names,
was thinking, now what ? do we have to wait for the pullers to load racks
or will they just have us park n' wait. when she said "you can go, you'll get paid"
I'm like, " well, hell yea ! paid day off !"

who says contractors have zero benefits ? (however, this is a blue unicorn for sure.)
Sometimes the contract terms benefit the contractor in a well pronounced manner.

This is more of a built-in protection of the Flex Driver contract, rather than any "benefit".
However, if we had been employees, they would have just clocked us out and sent us home.


----------



## FlexZone

What's so bad is I knew as soon as I pulled up they had way too many drivers just like they did when Prime Now first started. There were two lines of cars waiting to get in so I held up my side and let all the cars go ahead of me from the other side who were giving me the evil eye thinking they wouldn't get a route. I know those behind me wondered what I was doing but I never got a honk. Bet they are thanking me now.

What's even better I got a notification at 12 for a 1pm slot and picked up 25 packages (10 to the same apt complex) and completed delivery in about an hour and a half. So $144 today and now I'm out on my Uber/Lyft runs for the night.


----------



## bsliv

Maybe I should move to TX. 

I had 52 packages to be delivered today. After I scanned them all, I went to get checked out. The lady said I should only have 15. A little poking around and then she said they combined two racks for me. I feel special. Apartments, condos, guard gated subdivisions, electronically gated subdivisions, etc. Took me 4.5 hours and had to drive back due to no access codes for 1 subdivision. 

I'm not used to being stopped by gates. I'm in the real estate field with access to MLS, which has gate codes. Oh well.


----------



## FlexDriver

bsliv said:


> Maybe I should move to TX.
> 
> I had 52 packages to be delivered today. After I scanned them all, I went to get checked out. The lady said I should only have 15. A little poking around and then she said they combined two racks for me. I feel special. Apartments, condos, guard gated subdivisions, electronically gated subdivisions, etc. Took me 4.5 hours and had to drive back due to no access codes for 1 subdivision.
> 
> I'm not used to being stopped by gates. I'm in the real estate field with access to MLS, which has gate codes. Oh well.


This type of workload will leads to disaster of this whole program which is Amazon is famous for!


----------



## gaj

bsliv said:


> I'm not used to being stopped by gates. I'm in the real estate field with access to MLS, which has gate codes. Oh well.


Wait for someone else to follow in...

Or if you have MLS access, look up the neighborhood and start looking through listings for gate codes 

g


----------



## bsliv

gaj said:


> Wait for someone else to follow in...
> 
> Or if you have MLS access, look up the neighborhood and start looking through listings for gate codes
> 
> g


How long is one to wait at the gate? I waited while I searched the app for the gate code and called the customer. That's at least a couple of minutes. 
Our MLS system doesn't work with anything but a few versions of Internet Explorer, no android. I've created a pdf with street names and gate codes. I could have used the legal subdivision names instead of street names but that doesn't always equal the name on the subdivision entry. I realize its impractical for Amazon to let the driver know the itinerary before leaving home, but it could make delivering quicker.

Also, because they combined deliveries, my first set of drop offs did not follow their typical numbering system. I had 4 sets of packages, 910, 920, 930, and 940. Typically, 910's would come first and 940's come last. And that's how I pack my car. But 920's were my first drops and 910's my last drop. And the 910's had the big, heavy boxes. So every stop I had to move the big, heavy boxes to find the packages to be delivered.

If this was standard operating procedure, I'd reconsider delivering. But this was the most jumbled of the 6 days I've delivered.


----------



## heretothere

bsliv said:


> How long is one to wait at the gate? I waited while I searched the app for the gate code and called the customer. That's at least a couple of minutes.
> Our MLS system doesn't work with anything but a few versions of Internet Explorer, no android. I've created a pdf with street names and gate codes. I could have used the legal subdivision names instead of street names but that doesn't always equal the name on the subdivision entry. I realize its impractical for Amazon to let the driver know the itinerary before leaving home, but it could make delivering quicker.
> 
> Also, because they combined deliveries, my first set of drop offs did not follow their typical numbering system. I had 4 sets of packages, 910, 920, 930, and 940. Typically, 910's would come first and 940's come last. And that's how I pack my car. But 920's were my first drops and 910's my last drop. And the 910's had the big, heavy boxes. So every stop I had to move the big, heavy boxes to find the packages to be delivered.
> 
> If this was standard operating procedure, I'd reconsider delivering. But this was the most jumbled of the 6 days I've delivered.


----------



## heretothere

This is off your thread but just applied for Las Vegas on the website. How long did it take to get a response? Just wanted to get an idea what kind of timeframe I should be looking at....Thanks!


----------



## UTX1

kmatt said:


> I am tired of drivers getting their buddies through the system the back way. They show up out of nowhere picking up blocks! Total bullshit and amazon needs to have better safeguards against this! People are signing up their wives, moms, dads to get scheduled now. F*ck the schedule!


Hmmm ? Looks like you're starting to understand how twisted this thing is.
Are you sure you wouldn't want to delete your post for the good of all drivers ?


----------



## UTX1

Just kidding around, Kmatt . It's even worse than you know.
All they gotta do is slide up to the the dispatch desk and give the nod
(even a private text) and they'll do what's called an override
and "poof", like magic they have a block. Mind you, this only works if
you're one of the "most successful delivery partners". Totally rigged.

...only reason I would mention something like this publicly is that
these people keep me perpetually pissed off and so really I don't care
what happens with any of their horseschitt. I used to....but not now. 

I take the money, do the work, rinse, lather, spank-it, repeat and that's it.


----------



## flexology

UTX1 said:


> Just kidding around, Kmatt . It's even worse than you know.
> All they gotta do is slide up to the the dispatch desk and give the nod
> (even a private text) and they'll do what's called an override
> and "poof", like magic they have a block. Mind you, this only works if
> you're one of the "most successful delivery partners". Totally rigged.


Wouldn't that override have to come from somewhere (in other words, from another driver), since at any given point there is a finite amount of shifts available (as it is automatically generated based on customer demand) ?


----------



## flexology

Oh, those Flex drivers. What are they up to now?


----------



## flexology

Pathfinder4k said:


> Here in Austin. The next day blocks show up a 10pm and they are gone in seconds. Is there a program people are using to get their blocks? I never seen something like this before!


Well at least you can see them lol. Maybe more people are getting them quickly, or maybe the number available at 10pm isn't as many as usual.

I wouldn't be surprised if the endgame is a parking lot full of delivery partners clamoring for same-day shifts 15 minutes before each shift starts. That's every employer's dream situation - if anyone could pull it off, it's Amazon...


----------



## limepro

They have caught onto the scam to bypass orientation in miami. A few are gone already with more on the way out.


----------



## UTX1

flexology said:


> Wouldn't that override have to come from somewhere (in other words, from another driver),
> since at any given point there is a finite amount of shifts available (as it is automatically generated based on customer demand) ?


No, it's on site. This is how it was explained to me when I once upon a time
attempted to point out how heavy-handed (opposed to even-handed) it seems
that process of magic blocks had become. Officially (grain-of-salt alert), 
the blocks are assigned each week at random. Leave it alone right now that
that's completely not true, but let's believe for the moment that it's true.
This scheduling is based on projected volume for the week ahead and sometimes
they correctly estimate the anticipated need for flex partner block assignments.

If and when actual volume exceeds projected volume for any given day,
or segment thereof, the Shift Assistants and Log Specs had override authority
to order more drivers on demand. This is possible even after a shift has begun.
This also takes into account for no-shows, late shows, whatever may happen.

Without this capability, the routes simply wouldn't get delivered when the site 
is short x number of drivers. You think they're gonna go drive it themselves ?

Is the process abused ? well, of course. 
Did the change of scheduling protocols curb the abusive practices and favoritism ? 
Not really, just changed the way the process is abused. 
Have I at times taken full advantage of the clusterphuk style of scheduling
that has permeated this gig since the beginning ? 
well.......only every freaking chance I could ! I had to sleep sometime.

This is not the hand that feeds me. I'll bite it all day long.

...I sound so very bitter, I know. I apologize. Just ignore me....


----------



## kmatt

UTX1 said:


> Just kidding around, Kmatt . It's even worse than you know.
> All they gotta do is slide up to the the dispatch desk and give the nod
> (even a private text) and they'll do what's called an override
> and "poof", like magic they have a block. Mind you, this only works if
> you're one of the "most successful delivery partners". Totally rigged.
> 
> ...only reason I would mention something like this publicly is that
> these people keep me perpetually pissed off and so really I don't care
> what happens with any of their horseschitt. I used to....but not now.
> 
> I take the money, do the work, rinse, lather, spank-it, repeat and that's it.


I know they will release a block for some people and tell them when they are going to do it but those people still had to grab it the traditional way. You're telling me they can copy and paste a block to one's account without them having to catch it?


----------



## kmatt

Has anyone gotten the mock/fake block? After picking up the block, the app will tell you to start travel, navigate and once you hit "ive arrived" at the warehouse it vanishes/kicks you out. It's happened to me 5 times this week. This is making drivers f*cking LIVID. I was so pissed the first time it happened to me. It's like an episode of Punk'd. You got man! Now driver 30 minutes for a block that doesn't exist!


----------



## FlexDriver

kmatt said:


> Has anyone gotten the mock/fake block? After picking up the block, the app will tell you to start travel, navigate and once you hit "ive arrived" at the warehouse it vanishes/kicks you out. It's happened to me 5 times this week. This is making drivers f*cking LIVID. I was so pissed the first time it happened to me. It's like an episode of Punk'd. You got man! Now driver 30 minutes for a block that doesn't exist!


It usually happens when you are 5+ minutes late for the block!


----------



## limepro

kmatt said:


> Has anyone gotten the mock/fake block? After picking up the block, the app will tell you to start travel, navigate and once you hit "ive arrived" at the warehouse it vanishes/kicks you out. It's happened to me 5 times this week. This is making drivers f*cking LIVID. I was so pissed the first time it happened to me. It's like an episode of Punk'd. You got man! Now driver 30 minutes for a block that doesn't exist!


I have had it happen to me so now I check the calendar as soon as I pick up a block to make sure I actually got it.


----------



## kmatt

FlexDriver said:


> It usually happens when you are 5+ minutes late for the block!


Just hit the question mark (top right corner) when you are navigating back to the warehouse and click on I'm at the location but the gps is wrong or something like that and you will never be late again for a block!


----------



## AMZ Flex

what's the last version of .com app? Mine is 3.0.2617.0 and I realized that they changed back the multiple deliveries to the earlier versions. There is no more option to distinctive the deliveries for same apt complex!


----------



## kmatt

"If and when actual volume exceeds projected volume for any given day,
or segment thereof, the Shift Assistants and Log Specs had override authority
to order more drivers on demand. This is possible even after a shift has begun.
This also takes into account for no-shows, late shows, whatever may happen."

I don't think they can release a block after the last block at 8 pm. Legitimate drivers are pissed off at the recent scheduling changes/40 hour caps/fraud and are forfeiting blocks one second before 8pm. LOL. Dispatchers are stuck with carts with no delivery "partners" and drivers are posting pics of dispatchers scrambling on social media for sport.


----------



## flexology

kmatt said:


> Legitimate drivers are pissed off at the recent scheduling changes/40 hour caps/fraud and are forfeiting blocks one second before 8pm.


Ha! The ones mad about the 40/8 hour caps are probably fraudsters themselves. They're just mad that they were exposed!

I don't know for sure, but it could be that the ones forfeiting one second right before the hour are the ones who are trying to get there by 5 min. after but aren't sure if they can get there on time.


----------



## twinklejones

Does anyone know where exactly is the warehouse pickup is for Phoenix? I was thinking of signing up but I live in the East valley.


----------



## flexology

Yeesh. Another day in the Flex doghouse! And by tomorrow it will have been a full week. All I'll have deposited tomorrow are tips left over from last week's deliveries.

Btw, it finally clicked -- the much-dreaded "205" error means you've been out-prioritized for that specific block request (having nothing to do with speed, connection, app, whatever, etc.). I am surprised it took me this long to figure it out.


----------



## uberbomber

I'm just glad all of the shit I've been saying for months now is coming into fruition. Still hoping for 20-hour weekly caps on Prime Now!


----------



## flexology

uberbomber said:


> I'm just glad all of the shit I've been saying for months now is coming into fruition. Still hoping for 20-hour weekly caps on Prime Now!


Hah! Why? 20 hours for you, 20 hours on your spouse's phone...and fewer hours for the guys like me, playing it straight?


----------



## SomeChick82

flexology said:


> Btw, it finally clicked -- the much-dreaded "205" error means you've been out-prioritized for that specific block request (having nothing to do with speed, connection, app, whatever, etc.). I am surprised it took me this long to figure it out


What does this mean? I've been getting this at 10pm some nights and it's so very frustrating. It seemed to correspond to days that I had worked 8 hours, but I was told they had fixed the block-out 'glitch'. I have only gotten the error one other time, in the morning, trying for a 8am block, so I have no clue. Thanks!


----------



## uberbomber

flexology said:


> Hah! Why? 20 hours for you, 20 hours on your spouse's phone...and fewer hours for the guys like me, playing it straight?


I don't use anyone else's account like 90% of the current drivers. However, I could still get 40 hours a week if they limited us to 20 weekly. All legit, too...


----------



## flexology

SomeChick82 said:


> What does this mean? I've been getting this at 10pm some nights and it's so very frustrating. It seemed to correspond to days that I had worked 8 hours, but I was told they had fixed the block-out 'glitch'. I have only gotten the error one other time, in the morning, trying for a 8am block, so I have no clue. Thanks!


Well, if it is a 205 error, it's not really an "error" at all, it is, oddly enough, technically a success response -- it means the communication went through without a hitch and the server accepted the input just fine but simply decided not to send anything back...in this case because the shift was not granted and you're basically expected to keep trying.

I believe it's due to de-prioritization, and speed is an issue too, but I am pretty quick and it just seems like there are stretches where I can get 1-2 blocks at night with no problem and then suddenly nothing at all for another stretch. Based on what I've seen and based on what I've read here it seems like there isn't really any way to know what to expect.

People were telling me the error was due to my phone, or I needed to log out and log back in, or my service provider is bad, or there are too many trees in the way...but no I'm pretty sure it's not about any of that.


----------



## limepro

uberbomber said:


> I don't use anyone else's account like 90% of the current drivers. However, I could still get 40 hours a week if they limited us to 20 weekly. All legit, too...


I am pushing for ID checks at our warehouse, there are a few people that I know 100% have been deactivated but still work off someone elses account. That person has a big surprise coming to them when they have to file taxes at the end of the year though lol.


----------



## UTX1

flexology said:


> People were telling me the error was due to my phone, or I needed to log out and log back in,
> or my service provider is bad, or there are too many trees in the way...
> ....but no I'm pretty sure it's not about any of that.


It's not any of that....maybe the trees, though.
Ima climb up there and check


----------



## UTX1

limepro said:


> I am pushing for ID checks at our warehouse, there are a few people that I know 100% have been deactivated but still work off someone elses account. That person has a big surprise coming to them when they have to file taxes at the end of the year though lol.


They're checking ID at the site I'm currently at. DL's against a schedule list. no name, no workie.

(I refuse to call it "my site" , because it's not mine & I wouldn't own if they gave it to me.)


----------



## uberbomber

limepro said:


> I am pushing for ID checks at our warehouse, there are a few people that I know 100% have been deactivated but still work off someone elses account. That person has a big surprise coming to them when they have to file taxes at the end of the year though lol.


Lmao, yes they do. ID checking would be great, and I support it 100%. I also know a few people that have been fully deactivated and are now using a spouse's account.


----------



## kmatt

What is a 205 error? Is that the code # for the famous red technical error while trying to pick up a block? I've never paid attention to the number.


----------



## kmatt

flexology said:


> Ha! The ones mad about the 40/8 hour caps are probably fraudsters themselves. They're just mad that they were exposed!
> 
> I don't know for sure, but it could be that the ones forfeiting one second right before the hour are the ones who are trying to get there by 5 min. after but aren't sure if they can get there on time.


That 5 min after threat is total BS. I forgot to check in one day until 12 minutes after and the app let me in with no problem to start scanning.


----------



## UTX1

kmatt said:


> That 5 min after threat is total BS. I forgot to check in one day until 12 minutes after and the app let me in with no problem to start scanning.


I'd say that's accurate.

If there are half a dozen routes still unassigned and drivers are just showing up at 9 minutes
or 10 or 12 minutes after the hour, they don't just stand there and argue about it. They start scanning.
If the app wipes them out of the block after the 5 minute mark, dispatch or the SA/PA can fix it.
They need the routes delivered.


----------



## kmatt

We don't deliver alcohol at my location yet because of old bible belt type laws but I know they are trying to change this. Do you Flexers have to card the customer at the door with alcohol deliveries and does it waste a lot of time on your route?


----------



## limepro

UTX1 said:


> I'd say that's accurate.
> 
> If there are half a dozen routes still unassigned and drivers are just showing up at 9 minutes
> or 10 or 12 minutes after the hour, they don't just stand there and argue about it. They start scanning.
> If the app wipes them out of the block after the 5 minute mark, dispatch or the SA/PA can fix it.
> They need the routes delivered.


It can be manually overridden if necessary. On the other edge, they can do the opposite and kick you out of the system if you are gonna be late, refuse packages or any other reason they deem warrants it.


----------



## UTX1

limepro said:


> It can be manually overridden if necessary. On the other edge, they can do the opposite
> and kick you out of the system if you are gonna be late, refuse packages or any other reason they deem warrants it.


Yes and Yes. True and True.


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

For the 4 hour folks...How many stops do you normally make? I know you have anywhere between 30 and 70 packages but that shouldn't matter.


----------



## UTX1

I am Cornholio!!! said:


> For the 4 hour folks...How many stops do you normally make? I know you have anywhere between 30 and 70 packages but that shouldn't matter.


It can vary from day to day but average is about 80 percent of the package count.

So, 40-something packages with 30-something locations. 50 packs/40 stops.
It's usually something like that. When it's mostly apartments, the ratio kicks down.
50 percent apartments turns location count into 50-60 percent of pkg. count.
So like 40 packages, but with 23 stops because it's mostly apartments.
With a route that is mostly single-family homes, number floats back toward 80%. 
Some days it's still 58 packs with 56 stops. Changes like the weather, but the season remains the same.


----------



## flexology

Latest Rabbit update - anyone having any problems?


----------



## Eazail

flexology said:


> Latest Rabbit update - anyone having any problems?


Yes it's now telling me that my phone is rooted but I am not rooted at all!! I can't use the app anymore and I am scheduled tomorrow morning 8-12! My first time ever receiving a scheduled delivery and this crap happens fml. I can't even cancel it!

My phone is the Note 5 btw


----------



## limepro

I have a note 5 and no problems here. The app now logs you out anytime you end the process.


----------



## bsliv

flexology said:


> Latest Rabbit update - anyone having any problems?


Yep. It says I'm rooted. All 5 working phones that I have are rooted. They're my phones, I want access to them. But the app says, "Device or settings not supported". Guess I won't be working for a while.


----------



## Eazail

limepro said:


> I have a note 5 and no problems here. The app now logs you out anytime you end the process.


Any ideas on what I can do or if there is a setting that is causing this issue? I'm not even rooted so I don't understand this


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

oh great! May the Root be with You?


----------



## limepro

Eazail said:


> Any ideas on what I can do or if there is a setting that is causing this issue? I'm not even rooted so I don't understand this


No clue, I have changed settings on mine through developer tools but I'm not rooted and it didn't do anything.


----------



## iRobin

Just started delivering at the beginning of the month. Accidently chose the UTX Location which was Prime Now Deliveries. Since Inception, I've Only Had 5 Confirmed Blocks. Whereas My Bro Does The Deliveries From The Farmers Branch Location and has been consistently given hours. Are They going to start giving out more blocks?


----------



## limepro

iRobin said:


> Just started delivering at the beginning of the month. Accidently chose the UTX Location which was Prime Now Deliveries. Since Inception, I've Only Had 5 Confirmed Blocks. Whereas My Bro Does The Deliveries From The Farmers Branch Location and has been consistently given hours. Are They going to start giving out more blocks?


They can only give as many blocks as they have orders for but more may be open with all the problems drivers are happy. I'm wondering with the new update if they also did a mass cleaning of those that shouldn't be driving. Will have to try and find out tomorrow.


----------



## iRobin

limepro said:


> They can only give as many blocks as they have orders for but more may be open with all the problems drivers are happy. I'm wondering with the new update if they also did a mass cleaning of those that shouldn't be driving. Will have to try and find out tomorrow.


Report Back & Let Us Know. On A Positive Note, I Made 685 Last Week With 3 6- Hour Blocks


----------



## LV-Reni

flexology said:


> Latest Rabbit update - anyone having any problems?


Getting a "unfortunately, Delivery has stopped" message. Will not sign in at all.

Sent email , no response yet.


----------



## Alecc

On an unrooted Nexus 6P, getting the "device or settings not supported" error since the new update. tried turning off dev options, no go. guess ill be going to the q&a tomorrow as I have a shift at 6


----------



## gaj

twinklejones said:


> Does anyone know where exactly is the warehouse pickup is for Phoenix? I was thinking of signing up but I live in the East valley.


48th St / Van Buren

FYI all my deliveries have been on the west side since this started (west of I-17), today I was between Central and 23rd Ave. When I first started, they said they would be starting on the west side and expanding to the rest of the valley afterwards, not sure if/when that will happen or if it already happened and I still only get west-side deliveries 

g


----------



## Alecc

To restore functionality, I downgraded to an earlier version, put my phone into airplane mode before it went to check for updates, after it searched for connection and failed it defaulted to the login screen at which point I was able to turn off airplane mode log in as usual.


----------



## Hellokitty77

kmatt said:


> I know they will release a block for some people and tell them when they are going to do it but those people still had to grab it the traditional way. You're telling me they can copy and paste a block to one's account without them having to catch it?


Not sure about the "copy and paste" theory but I'm fairly certain someone in house can send a block to a specific account/phone.


----------



## UTX1

iRobin said:


> Report Back & Let Us Know. On A Positive Note, I Made 685 Last Week With 3 6- Hour Blocks


Greetings !

It appears the customers like you ! A big part of your earnings were tips.
I'm sure you ran hard for all three of those 6's, but $38/hr not too shabby 

At FB (the one at I35/635) it's 4 hrs at a time, $18/hr straight, NO TIPS !
and sometimes you'll have 60 packages to deliver. You had a good week.

Got the Rabbit APK update about 2 hours ago. It's about 11pm here (at this writing) .
I'm already scheduled (manually) for tomorrows deliveries. No problems encountered.


----------



## UTX1

Hellokitty77 said:


> Not sure about the "copy and paste" theory but I'm fairly certain someone in house can send a block to a specific account/phone.


Did you provide them with the IEMI number of your device when
you attended the online orientation/ on-boarding presentation ?

Not sure it matters really, but much like Uber and its Partner app,
the Rabbit app attempts to give Amazon a buttload of control of your device.
How your phone responds all depends on how it's set up.

Not "copy paste", but if the app (client side) won't let you log in (server side)
or your block magically disappears after you arrive, if you are needed by ops,
they can just as magically put your block back in. Saw it happen this morning.
Ops has tools on their end to ensure smooth operation of the site. This includes magic.

If someone may be say, persona non grata then I could see like limepro mentioned
once before about how your block just goes away and boing ! where did it go ?
" that one over there, any other reason deemed warranted. No magic for him...."


----------



## bsliv

Alecc said:


> To restore functionality, I downgraded to an earlier version, put my phone into airplane mode before it went to check for updates, after it searched for connection and failed it defaulted to the login screen at which point I was able to turn off airplane mode log in as usual.


I had to uninstall the update in order to restore the old apk. Followed your tip about airplane mode and got logged in. Promptly at 10pm, it said there were blocks available. I scrolled over to the 11 am slot, clicked ready or whatever, and it said no more slots available. Either everyone else was quicker than me or it sensed the old app.

I rebooted and started the app. It downloaded the update. I don't have a default installer so it asks me which installer to use or to cancel. I click cancel and I can login still on the old app. The server might reject requests from the old app. Or issues might arise when scanning packages.

Being rooted, I think I should be able to fool the app into thinking I'm not rooted. Or tether a tablet.


----------



## WhiskeyDoc

I just signed up for my first 4hour block of flex, i was cleared on the background check a few days ago. I'm still going to see whats it's all about, but you guys don't give me much to hope for ha! I am signed up for the FB location.


----------



## FlexZone

Ok, I've let Amazon have it a few time over the last couple of weeks but now I have to let a few of you drivers have it. I picked up a random 2:30pm block yesterday and picked up a load of about 50 packages that were all going to Via , Jefferson, and Lake Pointe at Los Colinas. I normally check in with the leasing office to see what works best. Well today I got an earful from the leasing manager because it looks like drivers are just dropping their entire load out front of the office multiple times per day and not even attempting to deliver to the customer or taking them inside. I totally understand her frustration as having a stack of 40-50 packages dumped outside the office multiple times per day with some being at the wrong complex will definitely create some customer issues. So just be aware if you are delivering to this area you may be reported to amazon via the TBA# on the packages if they are not delivered properly.


----------



## GrandpaD

This update is totally messed up. I was rooted. In that I've really no need for root at present I did a full factory reset, unrooting and relocking bootloader. App is still saying my phone is rooted or not compliant. The only thing I can think of is I have the latest radio and bootloader from the recent N release. I've emailed support but have yet to hear back. FYI I'd installed the original apk I got when I went thru the orientation months ago.


----------



## SomeChick82

FlexZone said:


> Ok, I've let Amazon have it a few time over the last couple of weeks but now I have to let a few of you drivers have it. I picked up a random 2:30pm block yesterday and picked up a load of about 50 packages that were all going to Via , Jefferson, and Lake Pointe at Los Colinas. I normally check in with the leasing office to see what works best. Well today I got an earful from the leasing manager because it looks like drivers are just dropping their entire load out front of the office multiple times per day and not even attempting to deliver to the customer or taking them inside. I totally understand her frustration as having a stack of 40-50 packages dumped outside the office multiple times per day with some being at the wrong complex will definitely create some customer issues. So just be aware if you are delivering to this area you may be reported to amazon via the TBA# on the packages if they are not delivered properly.


Wow, people are lazy. smh


----------



## LV-Reni

Anyone want to send me the info (PM me) so I can try the uninstall/re-install,option. Of course I got the generic log off log back on email, even after telling them that I cannot actually log on.


----------



## Paulyaces76

Well, I live in Orlando and my background check went though today. Don't know how long this will take for them to get up a running (For all I know there are people out working already). The only thing I am afraid of is, if the area is going to be flex or online. Online just might not be worth it around here, because of how stretched out everything is. I am hoping to get on at midnight and see an open shift for tomorrow. Also, if you are lucky enough to end around at 6 or 8pm the warehouse is 5 min away from I Drive (Where Universal is) Uber at that time Wed-Sun. is normally a 2x surge around sundown! If anyone has any info on the Orlando area being flex or Online I would love to know! Thank


----------



## GrandpaD

LV-Reni said:


> Anyone want to send me the info (PM me) so I can try the uninstall/re-install,option. Of course I got the generic log off log back on email, even after telling them that I cannot actually log on.


Ditto


----------



## bsliv

GrandpaD said:


> Ditto


Is it that you don't have a copy of the old version? How does one send a pm here, Start a Conversation?


----------



## LV-Reni

bsliv said:


> Is it that you don't have a copy of the old version? How does one send a pm here, Start a Conversation?


I believe so

I looked all over, I had it written down, but must have thrown it away. Been driving from a couple months and just didn't think I would need it.


----------



## FlexZone

Wow was just able to book two 4 hour blocks for tomorrow 0800 & a 1300, has any one else ever been able to book 2 slots for .com orders?


----------



## noahthetruest

Has anyone had any luck using the Q&A session? I have a Nexus 6 and got the "rooted" message as well but like others my phone is not rooted. I was able to log in using the airplane mode workaround but I'm assuming the phone will auto update on the next logout.


----------



## LV-Reni

FlexZone said:


> Wow was just able to book two 4 hour blocks for tomorrow 0800 & a 1300, has any one else ever been able to book 2 slots for .com orders?


Probably to many people cannot get logged in = blocks available


----------



## FlexZone

Still logged in now and if I wanted to a 5pm slot is showing availible. Crazy!


----------



## kmatt

How does one handle a non tipper who orders all the time? I am biting the hell out of my tongue!


----------



## UTX1

FlexZone said:


> Still logged in now and if I wanted to a 5pm slot is showing available. Crazy!


I know, it's nuts. The SM @ DDA1 mentioned there were more than 40 forfeited blocks
today by 7:30AM. They eventually got filled, but the 5pM routes were heavier than usual.
There should have been ample blocks available throughout the day for the various waves.
Looks like the last APK update screwed it up for many drivers. This is not a new thing.

It so much reminds me of when Microsoft used to do updates on any given Windows OS.
For a few hours following the update release, some companies would be so greatly affected
generally due to the condition and setup of their e-commerce websites, web and mail servers
and just about anything connected to their networks that they'd just shut down.

Those that didn't blindly auto-update everything Microsoft fed them remained unaffected.


----------



## Alecc

noahthetruest said:


> Has anyone had any luck using the Q&A session? I have a Nexus 6 and got the "rooted" message as well but like others my phone is not rooted. I was able to log in using the airplane mode workaround but I'm assuming the phone will auto update on the next logout.


Just go into airplane mode again when it tries to update, it cancels the update immediately. Just a temporary workaround until they can get this all sorted. Non rooted Nexus 6P here. The people in the Q&A are not versed in troubleshooting app problems, they're mostly there to verify your email and send you a new link for the latest app version. Although, they may have more information now that a day has passed. I'll be going to session 1 today.


----------



## biohazard

I have a rooted Nexus 6 and am getting the message as well. I have tried turning off superuser and using rootcloak to no avail, hopefully one of these will work when they fix the overall issue that is causing even non rooted people to get the message. Airplane mode trick is working currently for me. Hoping to get a jump on people tonight, hopefully a lot of people in my area are getting locked out because of this issue and I will be able to pick up hours. Cincinnati area is insane right now, very difficult to get hours, hoping they open up com deliveries here soon.


----------



## nighthawk398

kmatt said:


> How does one handle a non tipper who orders all the time? I am biting the hell out of my tongue!


They don't have to tip , us .com drivers never get a tip, get used to it


----------



## nighthawk398

Picked up a 5 to 9 shift for tonight at Farmers branch yesterday, are the late shifts normally not just one area?


----------



## GrandpaD

Amazon responded about error with a link to download the app just prior to the last update. I install, open it and it automatically updated. I then get the "you're rooted" page even though I am 100% stock with locked bootloader. When it updates I end up with 3.0.2801. I've emailed them again to see what they might suggest next.


----------



## FlexZone

Just received another update on the app a few minutes ago. I'm using a Galaxy S7 Edge and have never had any issues with the last 5 updates


----------



## FlexZone

nighthawk398 said:


> Picked up a 5 to 9 shift for tonight at Farmers branch yesterday, are the late shifts normally not just one area?


Normally fewer packages 20-25 and spread out.


----------



## GrandpaD

FlexZone said:


> Just received another update on the app a few minutes ago. I'm using a Galaxy S7 Edge and have never had any issues with the last 5 updates


What is the app version number?


----------



## FlexZone

3.0.2801.0-NAProd_302308610


----------



## GrandpaD

FlexZone said:


> 3.0.2801.0-NAProd_302308610


 Thanks. I'll try again with a full stock img install. Otherwise I'm perplexed.

Edit- We'll have to wait to see what Amazon says. I totally restored to stock by flashing (via fastboot) the latest Google image, including bootloader, radio, etc. I still get the "you're rooted" message upon the app update. I like Amazon but no way I'm buying a new phone, no matter how little it might cost, just to "maybe" grab a few hours a week.


----------



## nighthawk398

FlexZone said:


> Normally fewer packages 20-25 and spread out.


Ok in that case I will probably want to look at the map first and not follow Amazon list of stops because it could have me start way up in mckinney and end me back in Irving when I live east anyway which would be crazy


----------



## kmatt

Question - How long has everyone been delivering with the Amazon Flex program? Also, has anyone been deactivated from participating in the program? I'm hearing in a lot of markets that Amazon is cleaning house every quarter and bringing in new people to replace us, even the good drivers. UTX1 what has been your experience?


----------



## FlexZone

November 2015 when it was launched in Dallas with Prime Now. I converted to .com orders in February 2016.


----------



## UTX1

nighthawk398 said:


> Picked up a 5 to 9 shift for tonight at Farmers branch yesterday, are the late shifts normally not just one area?


 Since last week I've been seeing 5-9pm routes available, so I did one.
I went to 3 different neighborhoods at least 7 to 10 miles apart.
Good thing was that there were only a handful of packages.
It reminds me a little bit of driving the Prime Deliveries in some ways.
Navigating in traffic, looking for street addresses, longer mile distances.

Whatever it is, where ever it's going, whenever it's ready to go, 
I just grab it with both hands, scan it, load it and drive away.


----------



## kmatt

nighthawk398 said:


> They don't have to tip , us .com drivers never get a tip, get used to it


I only do prime now which averages $5 tip per delivery.


----------



## UTX1

FlexZone said:


> Just received another update on the app a few minutes ago. I'm using a Galaxy S7 Edge and have never had any issues with the last 5 updates


That phone rocks ! I want to buy it when the cost levels out a little.
Either that or when one of the carriers does a 2 for 1 deal on S7.
Might be a few months (xmas time) as it's still kind of a new phone.

But it totally rocks ! Plus, it's water resistant.


----------



## iRobin

I think even with the flat rate of $18/Hr with no tips, a person working at Farmers Branch can capitalize a lot more than compared to the Downtown Dallas Location. I only got one confirmed block for this upcoming week. Whereas my bro could pick up 8-12 hours tomorrow



UTX1 said:


> Greetings !
> 
> It appears the customers like you ! A big part of your earnings were tips.
> I'm sure you ran hard for all three of those 6's, but $38/hr not too shabby
> 
> At FB (the one at I35/635) it's 4 hrs at a time, $18/hr straight, NO TIPS !
> and sometimes you'll have 60 packages to deliver. You had a good week.
> 
> Got the Rabbit APK update about 2 hours ago. It's about 11pm here (at this writing) .
> I'm already scheduled (manually) for tomorrows deliveries. No problems encountered.


----------



## iRobin

Has anyone been successful in switching their service area?


----------



## FlexinginATX

Does anyone have Amazon flex apk for 2.6 I believe, the one that kept you sign in at all time. I would greatly appreciate if you could share it with me, Thanks


----------



## limepro

kmatt said:


> Question - How long has everyone been delivering with the Amazon Flex program? Also, has anyone been deactivated from participating in the program? I'm hearing in a lot of markets that Amazon is cleaning house every quarter and bringing in new people to replace us, even the good drivers. UTX1 what has been your experience?


Nov 15' and haven't heard anything like that, I know a few have been deactivated but for good reason. There are a number of us that have been there since the beginning and still going.


----------



## UTX1

kmatt said:


> I'm hearing in a lot of markets that Amazon is cleaning house every quarter and
> bringing in new people to replace us, even the good drivers. UTX1 what has been your experience?


Where are you hearing this from ? Which markets ? Amazon goes left and goes right at the same time.
They stop and they go simultaneously. The value of intel is most often based on it's source.


----------



## miwico

kmatt said:


> Question - How long has everyone been delivering with the Amazon Flex program? Also, has anyone been deactivated from participating in the program? I'm hearing in a lot of markets that Amazon is cleaning house every quarter and bringing in new people to replace us, even the good drivers. UTX1 what has been your experience?


converted to com mid January. Running routes weekly since


----------



## nighthawk398

For those that are having issues with amazonflex at it checks your IMEI to make sure that it's a legitimate IMEI so I don't know if you're restoring it back to factory image if you make sure you have a legitimate IMEI listed


----------



## GrandpaD

nighthawk398 said:


> For those that are having issues with amazonflex at it checks your IMEI to make sure that it's a legitimate IMEI so I don't know if you're restoring it back to factory image if you make sure you have a legitimate IMEI listed


 That may be true, but haven't heard it before. However your cell provider also checks the IMEI... so you wouldn't have service without a legit one.

Amazon emailed me this am. In a round about way they admitted the newest update has issues. They linked the previous one and said "the app will prompt you to install the update. You can decline these notifications.... until a newer version is available."


----------



## nininature

hi everyone, Sorry if am not in the right section but i need help !! my background is in process and i have trouble to complete the DL-503 (7-15) form section B . ( the name of the compagnie, adress, phone number and relationship with the driver ).Can you please give me the information requested in this section ? thank you.


----------



## kmatt

UTX1 said:


> Where are you hearing this from ? Which markets ? Amazon goes left and goes right at the same time.
> They stop and they go simultaneously. The value of intel is most often based on it's source.


I'm started to believe my source is just f*cking with me.


----------



## UTX1

GrandpaD said:


> Amazon emailed me this am. In a round about way they admitted the newest update has issues."


When I went in this morning, this was the only conversation.
The shift assistant I talked to was telling people it's "being fixed".
Bullschitt ! She doesn't know. They told her to tell people that.
Unless she's fixing it herself, how in the hell would she know anything ?


----------



## UTX1

kmatt said:


> I'm started to believe my source is just f*cking with me.


It's Amazon.

I think ima gonna drive some uber this weekend. Should be good for a chuckle or two.


----------



## LV-Reni

UTX1 said:


> When I went in this morning, this was the only conversation.
> The shift assistant I talked to was telling people it's "being fixed".
> Bullschitt ! She doesn't know. They told her to tell people that.
> Unless she's fixing it herself, how in the hell would she know anything ?


If they wanted to make it right, they would roll out the old version to everyone until they got their shit together and fixed whatever went wrong.


----------



## iRobin

How the hell does the blocks disappear within 15 seconds???I checked at 10 and every one i clicked on didn't go through


----------



## UTX1

LV-Reni said:


> If they wanted to make it right, they would roll out the old version to everyone until they got their shit together and fixed whatever went wrong.


That would be one way to address the problem. Roll it back to the most recent stable build.
Problem there is, such action might be perceived as a step backwards. That's would be
an undesired perception and even if it is/was a workable temp solution, it wouldn't matter.
AMZN is going forward with rolling out this program - ready or not - here it comes !

AMZN is seemingly going all in with Flex at this point, especially in your market (LVNV).
Henderson seems to have just the right mix of working people and healthy income types.
I understand that LV will eventually be 100% flex, if it's not nearly there already.
Some flex markets are 50 to 70 percent Flex already, with contract companies handling
the remainder of the volume. LSO is a popular carrier here in DFW. Dynamex does some.
Even then, we're not even 50% yet here. Too much area to cover. They need more stations.

But the app still sucks.



iRobin said:


> How the hell does the blocks disappear within 15 seconds???
> I checked at 10 and every one i clicked on didn't go through


iRobin. 400 drivers. they all want those blocks. How's your internet connection speed ?


----------



## iRobin

Connection is solid... I was on wifi when looking



UTX1 said:


> That would be one way to address the problem. Roll it back to the most recent stable build.
> Problem there is, such action might be perceived as a step backwards. That's would be
> an undesired perception and even if it is/was a workable temp solution, it wouldn't matter.
> AMZN is going forward with rolling out this program - ready or not - here it comes !
> 
> AMZN is seemingly going all in with Flex at this point, especially in your market (LVNV).
> Henderson seems to have just the right mix of working people and healthy income types.
> I understand that LV will eventually be 100% flex, if it's not nearly there already.
> Some flex markets are 50 to 70 percent Flex already, with contract companies handling
> the remainder of the volume. LSO is a popular carrier here in DFW. Dynamex does some.
> Even then, we're not even 50% yet here. Too much area to cover. They need more stations.
> 
> But the app still sucks.
> 
> iRobin. 400 drivers. they all want those blocks. How's your internet connection speed ?


----------



## FlexZone

I'm really starting to think connection speed has nothing to do with it. For the last few days since the last 2 updates whenever I log in there are always blocks available to pick up within 30 minutes or 2 hours. like right now as of 10am CST I could pick up a 1030, 1130, and 12 if i wanted too. I wonder if they have started a ranking system with preferred drivers or have banned a lot of people who were gaming the system.

Looks like were getting a $36+ premium in Dallas tomorrow.


----------



## iRobin

Is that right? Is there any way to change the service area. Id rather work at the farmers branch location than the one near love field



FlexZone said:


> I'm really starting to think connection speed has nothing to do with it. For the last few days since the last 2 updates whenever I log in there are always blocks available to pick up within 30 minutes or 2 hours. like right now as of 10am CST I could pick up a 1030, 1130, and 12 if i wanted too. I wonder if they have started a ranking system with preferred drivers or have banned a lot of people who were gaming the system.
> 
> Looks like were getting a $36+ premium in Dallas tomorrow.


----------



## chysmom

path said:


> Ive not had a package walk off yet, but I do take pictures of unattendeds when in sketchy neighborhoods.
> 
> Are we not wasting our time though? When amazon calls you to say that a customer did not receive the package, do they really give you the address of the missed delivery for you to find the record? Whenever I talk to them, they appear to be extremely protective of information that was freely available to us less than an hour ago. It would be difficult to make a defense without knowing which drop it was.


When I had mine happen they told me the address to see if I remembered it, but I do com deliveries, which I usually have 30-40 stops, it's hard to remember every address.


----------



## UTX1

FlexZone said:


> Looks like were getting a $36+ premium in Dallas tomorrow.


Confirmed $27.00 per hour. $108 buys 4 hours with an attractive Flex driver on Monday (tomorrow).


----------



## FlexZone

Anyone else still seeing blocks still open? I just logged on late at 10:07pm and was able to pick up an 1130 and 1700 shift. I had choices of 0930, 1030 as well.


----------



## FlexZone

UTX1 said:


> Confirmed $27.00 per hour. $108 buys 4 hours with an attractive Flex driver on Monday (tomorrow).


OR in most of our cases 2 and a half hours if the weather is not too bad. ($45- $54)


----------



## bsliv

I guess Vegas doesn't celebrate holidays. $72.


----------



## FlexZone

Look like the only other 2 locations offering 1.5x pay today are Rockville, MD and Fairywood, PA


----------



## UTX1

bsliv said:


> I guess Vegas doesn't celebrate holidays. $72.


 Babylonians 

......actually Amazonians !


----------



## UTX1

FlexZone said:


> Look like the only other 2 locations offering 1.5x pay today are Rockville, MD and Fairywood, PA


I got the memo as well on Sunday (yesterday). DFW is a beta-test market of sorts.

btw: notice the disclaimer that the route is expected to take 4 hours to deliver ?
I think soon the route may just have a price and the dollars-per-hour description
could be phased out. It's a contract route that pays this amount of money


----------



## Radioantonio

limepro said:


> I have been able to get my 40 hours per week but going from $2k down to around $1100 sucks.


Are you saying that 1100 a week sucks?


----------



## limepro

Radioantonio said:


> Are you saying that 1100 a week sucks?


When you are cut 50% of what you were doing it feels that way, yes.


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

yes, it does. It think anyone who makes 50% less would feel the same. I guess the 40 hour limit has helped more people get hours. Good for them. But a few were a little too happy because the "greedy" people were making less money. smh.


----------



## limepro

I am Cornholio!!! said:


> yes, it does. It think anyone who makes 50% less would feel the same. I guess the 40 hour limit has helped more people get hours. Good for them. But a few were a little too happy because the "greedy" people were making less money. smh.


Not to mention those that skirt the rules with multiple accounts, I know a few in our warehouse, the warehouse staff knows who they are too and nothing is done.


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

It seems like they don't care until someone messes up enough. This is a big experiment but I'm not sure what the endgame is. They are throwing a lot of money into this Flex program. We are just a small but important piece of some puzzle. I'm just glad I found this job at the beginning.


----------



## limepro

I am Cornholio!!! said:


> It seems like they don't care until someone messes up enough. This is a big experiment but I'm not sure what the endgame is. They are throwing a lot of money into this Flex program. We are just a small but important piece of some puzzle. I'm just glad I found this job at the beginning.


They limited us to 40 hours by enough people complaining, maybe they will start checking ID's at our warehouse if enough of us complain. The problem is we have more that do it than don't in the land of scam artists known as miami.


----------



## uberbomber

Radioantonio said:


> Are you saying that 1100 a week sucks?


Most of these guys complaining about the 40-hour a week cut are still higher priority and are getting 40 hours a week effortlessly; just can't satisfy them.

They need to have ID checks and and ban everyone who signed on directly through the app. Hopefully after that, a 20-hour a week cap will follow.



I am Cornholio!!! said:


> yes, it does. It think anyone who makes 50% less would feel the same. I guess the 40 hour limit has helped more people get hours. Good for them. But a few were a little too happy because the "greedy" people were making less money. smh.


Thanks! I use to "average" more hours before the cap, but as long as everyone is impacted, I'm good.


----------



## noahthetruest

Man, I'm looking at these posts and getting jealous. Here in Portland I'm lucky to get 10 hours per week. Not sure how the algorithm works but there seems to be no rhyme or reason as to why certain people get hours over others. Is there bias on the part of the warehouse workers? I figured it was all done by computers.


----------



## uberbomber

noahthetruest said:


> Man, I'm looking at these posts and getting jealous. Here in Portland I'm lucky to get 10 hours per week. Not sure how the algorithm works but there seems to be no rhyme or reason as to why certain people get hours over others. Is there bias on the part of the warehouse workers? I figured it was all done by computers.


While it's not as bad is it used to be, there's definitely some favoritism/bias going on behind the scenes. Computers aren't the only reason for account-based priority, scheduling, random 205 errors and other things. The managers/dispatchers definitely have a hand in all of this shit.


----------



## UTX1

noahthetruest said:


> Man, I'm looking at these posts and getting jealous.......
> ....Is there bias on the part of the warehouse workers? I figured it was all done by computers.


The computers do make a difference:

You know, I didn't want to say anything but, I did strike up 
a convo with one of the cute little computers on the network.
She's a Cisco Enterprise Server, so she's usually fairly busy
but she has a nice rack (it's a server rack, mind you).

So, we started having sex...me and this computer.
Ones and zeros. OMG ! It gets better. She has friends.
She's very flexible and she can scale up or down - total freak !
Her storage is integrated, so we do it all the time.

So, now that i'm in kinda tight with this server,
getting scheduled blocks is no problem at all.
Fortunately, she runs enhanced security features so 
we can keep out little "thang" to ourselves.

I really enjoy banging this computer. She's a total hottie.


----------



## Joeyholein1

Has anyone been able to pick up two blocks a day without getting in trouble?


----------



## Joeyholein1

Has anyone delivering Amazon flex, delivered two delivery blocks in one day?


----------



## FlexZone

After the last couple of updates they opened up the ability to pick up multiple blocks in one day. I've been able to do it multiple times during the 10pm time release and on the day of as well. And on one occasion I was sent a notification while out on delivery that blocks were available , once I opened the notification I was able to pick up a block while out on an active route.


----------



## UTX1

Joeyholein1 said:


> Has anyone been able to pick up two blocks a day without getting in trouble?


We're picking up the blocks, yes. But no, we're all in trouble.


----------



## Ms.WanJ.

Any help available?

Hey I just signed on with flex last week, background cleared and watched the videos, but the app has no other options to do anything else. I sent multiple emails but i keep getting robot responses saying choose a region.
Choose it where? I'm getting nowhere and I'm anxious to start. Here's a pic of all I have in the app...please help...I'm Crying over here (sniff..sniff).


----------



## twinklejones

I'm getting the same thing..same screen . Wrote to Amazon but they responded sign out and back in. Duh. Do you think.I didn't do that. Let me know if you find anything out on how to fix. Apparently there is a lot of us stuck on this screen. UOTE="Ms.WanJ., post: 1133779, member: 58950"]Any help available?

Hey I just signed on with flex last week, background cleared and watched the videos, but the app has no other options to do anything else. I sent multiple emails but i keep getting robot responses saying choose a region.
Choose it where? I'm getting nowhere and I'm anxious to start. Here's a pic of all I have in the app...please help...I'm Crying over here (sniff..sniff).
View attachment 42714
[/QUOTE]
Im


----------



## Activist1

I saw someone using their brother's ID last week and he wasn't even close to the same height! Hope they start tracking these things a little better.


----------



## Chuckycharms

Nexus 6P here as well. I am on a new location in Portland, OR, they havent activated the site yet, that I know of, but starting with the last update, I get the rooted or unsupported device message. Completely stock here. Just chiming in...


----------



## UTX1

Okay, I just saw the damnedest thing about 20 minutes ago.

Quick background: I was having coffee with another Flex driver
this evening as we were waiting for the 22:00 hour blocks to appear.

10PM rolls around, we're both "on our guns" ready to tap deliver
for tomorrow's AM and/or PM blocks and lo and behold I see the
orange tab to schedule appear on my home screen and on his screen
NOTHING
I tell him to toggle back n' forth to refresh, still nothing.
I have the option to take yet another block later, but for this guy Bupkis !

Even while blocks are still available and I can see them available on my device,
this other driver has been what seems to be manually locked out from HQ.

WTF and wha da' faaa ?

My coffee is cold now......


----------



## uberbomber

UTX1 said:


> Okay, I just saw the damnedest thing about 20 minutes ago.
> 
> Quick background: I was having coffee with another Flex driver
> this evening as we were waiting for the 22:00 hour blocks to appear.
> 
> 10PM rolls around, we're both "on our guns" ready to tap deliver
> for tomorrow's AM and/or PM blocks and lo and behold I see the
> orange tab to schedule appear on my home screen and on his screen
> NOTHING
> I tell him to toggle back n' forth to refresh, still nothing.
> I have the option to take yet another block later, but for this guy Bupkis !
> 
> Even while blocks are still available and I can see them available on my device,
> this other driver has been what seems to be manually locked out from HQ.
> 
> WTF and wha da' faaa ?
> 
> My coffee is cold now......


This has happened to me more times than I can count. I'm just glad someone else has finally witnessed it.


----------



## UTX1

uberbomber said:


> This has happened to me more times than I can count. I'm just glad someone else has finally witnessed it.


I knew (and I know) amazon pulls the rug out under ppl with regularity
and somewhere in between the conjecture and the truth, it's still quite ugly.

But I saw this guy who I've known for maybe a few weeks, a month I guess,
go from being "ready to deliver" in one moment to "ready to take a shitt on Amazon"
a few moments later. I can't say that I'd feel any different.

He paid for our coffees. I'm buying the next round. Maybe a donut or a muffin too.
That is if he don't go postal between now and tomorrow at 10 pm 
It's only Racetrac coffee, mind you but still........ Amazon is so jacked.


----------



## Marty62

I am scheduled for my first shift today in Houston. It's taken quite awhile to actually get scheduled. We've got terrible weather, flooding plus storms predicted the whole shift. Thinking of forfeiting, is that stupid? Is it worse to forfeit or not be able to get to the delivery locations due to conditions?


----------



## MacDriver

Marty62 said:


> I am scheduled for my first shift today in Houston. It's taken quite awhile to actually get scheduled. We've got terrible weather, flooding plus storms predicted the whole shift. Thinking of forfeiting, is that stupid? Is it worse to forfeit or not be able to get to the delivery locations due to conditions?


I would forfeit. Currently there is no penalty (could change in the future?). Look in the app's help section/meeting customers expectations. I think they would rather have drivers forfeit and open up the block to someonelse, than have a no-show or unfinshed route which impacts their customers.

Do you know where the air intake is for your engine, and are you sure you wont splash up water into it? My wife drove through a flooded street last year and it stalled the engine, had to be towed. Killed the engine (hydrolocked). Cost over $2,500 to replace it. Apparently the minivan's air intake is an opening in the front bumper, just 5" above the ground! Never again! Lesson learned .


----------



## noahthetruest

Chuckycharms said:


> Nexus 6P here as well. I am on a new location in Portland, OR, they havent activated the site yet, that I know of, but starting with the last update, I get the rooted or unsupported device message. Completely stock here. Just chiming in...


Just curious, where exactly is the new location? And did you just recently sign up, or have you been delivering from the New York building up until now?


----------



## Alley

Does anyone have the email address for the Amazon Flex team for app support issues. After the last update I haven't been able to log on. Thx


----------



## FlexDriver

Alley said:


> Does anyone have the email address for the Amazon Flex team for app support issues. After the last update I haven't been able to log on. Thx


They cannot help you if your phone is rooted or have Android 4.3 or lower , anyways here is the email: *[email protected]*


----------



## GrandpaD

Has a new update come out that's replaced their ill-fated attempt of last week? I'm still using the emailed "try this but don't let it update" release.


----------



## Alley

I am using Android 5.0 and my phone is not rooted. App worked perfectly up until the last update now it crashes. Hopefully they have some suggestions. Thx for the reply.


----------



## FlexZone

No new update since last week, looks like it is only affecting Nexus 6P and rooted phones.

I just picked up my 3rd block of the day which is a first for me. I guess with all the rain they've had a lot of forfeits. The 9:00 pick up had 50 drivers lined up and all got routes. I had 21 packages and completed it in 45 minutes. Got pinged at noon and picked up a 1:30 slot, only 3 drivers out of the 15 pinged accepted the block. I guess with the downpour we had at that time scarred some off, I only had 32 in my second drop in a very dense area and completed it within an hour. Weird thing I have not had any apartments yet on either route. We'll see what the 7:00 pick up holds. Pretty cool to pocket $216 in one day.


----------



## Marty62

I didn't forfeit and survived, lol. A few hiccups, but I guess I'll get the hang of it. One question, maybe I missed this, how do you organize your packages so that your not constantly digging through them to find the next one. I had to return 3, due to flooded roads and needed help twice. Once GPS took me to the wrong place and when I located the correct place it didn't want to let me scan the package. 2nd was deliveries to an apartment, multiple customers and I messed up on scanning. Took me longer than my 4 hours, but hopefully that will get better. Waded through ankle deep water to deliver a few.


----------



## UTX1

FlexDriver said:


> They cannot help you if your phone is rooted or have Android 4.3 or lower ,
> 
> anyways here is the email: *[email protected]*


As an alternative, you can write your request for help on an 8.5 x 11 piece of paper,
wad it up in a ball, toss it out the window and hope a neighborhood squirrel who can read
passes by and finds it, opens it up, reads it and responds...unless your phone is rooted.

The relative result will likely be about the same in terms of help you'll receive.
I'd rather ask Uber Partner support for an answer. I'd rather jump out of a window 1st.

Amazon Flex support has been as woefully inadequate a source for support as could be.


----------



## GrandpaD

FlexZone said:


> No new update since last week, looks like it is only affecting Nexus 6P and rooted phones.


I think it's more than that. There's a few posts here of people without root and 6P that are still having difficulties. I have a 6 (not a P) totally stock and I have to take the airplane mode route. Others with inexpensive Wal-Mart phones, too. So we'll wait and see what transpires the next few days.


----------



## UTX1

GrandpaD said:


> I think it's more than that. There's a few posts here of people without root and 6P that are still having difficulties. I have a 6 (not a P) totally stock and I have to take the airplane mode route. Others with inexpensive Wal-Mart phones, too. So we'll wait and see what transpires the next few days.


GrandpaD, there is most certainly more to it. What would you say if I told you
Central Logistical Support can turn someone off and on like flipping a switch ?
Yes, blocks for him, no blocks for her.... login fine. app operates like normal.
Why do they do this ? Because they can and there's really no other reason.


----------



## GrandpaD

Possibly true. Yet I've been pinged for blocks after the log in issues have occurred. And I rarely get scheduled hours. So, while I know they've favorites both locally (I've seen that first hand) and thru the main frame, there's also issues with the last update. FYI, I'm Prime and not .com.


----------



## uberbomber

GrandpaD said:


> Possibly true. Yet I've been pinged for blocks after the log in issues have occurred. And I rarely get scheduled hours. So, while I know they've favorites both locally (I've seen that first hand) and thru the main frame, there's also issues with the last update. FYI, I'm Prime and not .com.


It's damn true. I'm also Prime, and they have been screwing with my account since the beginning of January. I'm also unable to use my S7 Edge with the latest three updates, but I have other safeguards in place, plus the 2617 version apk to overcome it.


----------



## UTX1

uberbomber said:


> It's damn true. I'm also Prime, and they have been screwing with my account since the beginning of January. I'm also unable to use my S7 Edge with the latest three updates, but I have other safeguards in place, plus the 2617 version apk to overcome it.


Two very important things......

one is the "other safeguards" (I think I know what you mean) 
will likely continue to be a good work-around until everyone is doing it 
and the network notices all these other devices and the older versions
of the application running the deliveries. Then, we'll have to think up
something else. There's always something else, though.

and two is that phone ! Man, I wish I could stand to part with the price of the S7. 
The phone totally rocks. Every time I see one...it's just, I dunno. I think I'm being
cheap with myself. I'm used to saying no, I don't need that right now and it can wait
but that is sucha cool phone. I want one. There I said it. I wish I had one.


----------



## flexology

UTX1 said:


> one is the "other safeguards" (I think I know what you mean)
> will likely continue to be a good work-around until everyone is doing it
> and the network notices all these other devices and the older versions
> of the application running the deliveries.


Dunno, the only block I got last week I almost didn't get...I was using my other (older) phone via the Airplane Mode trick, successfully did "I Arrived" only to find "Check In" not working no matter how many times I clicked.

I backed out of the app only to have it tell me I had missed my shift and not to bother going! I had to get a manager to override me in. So to bring up an earlier conversation - yes, they really can do that. No, they're not obligated to, so it was nice of them.

Naturally, I got a "Customer Expectations" e-mail (actually, it took me completely by surprise) and I guess I took a hit to the scheduling or whatever metric. So it makes sense that I couldn't get any shifts any day after that.


----------



## UTX1

flexology said:


> Dunno, the only block I got last week I almost didn't get...I was using my other (older) phone via the Airplane Mode trick, successfully did "I Arrived" only to find "Check In" not working no matter how many times I clicked.
> 
> I backed out of the app only to have it tell me I had missed my shift and not to bother going! I had to get a manager to override me in. So to bring up an earlier conversation - yes, they really can do that. No, they're not obligated to, so it was nice of them.
> 
> Naturally, I got a "Customer Expectations" e-mail (actually, it took me completely by surprise) and I guess I took a hit to the scheduling or whatever metric. So it makes sense that I couldn't get any shifts any day after that.


They're not nice, they just need drivers. If the shoe was on the other foot, you'd probably do the same
for one of them out of professional courtesy. I probably would too. I'm not always an ass....usually, eh.

The Customer Expectations email is so bogus. I'm a customer too. Knowing what I know now about
Amazon Flex, the new system for delivering my packages and all that has been built into this new
process by which Amazon will revolutionize the way customers receive their product, my expectations ?

My expectations are such that I'm surprised that my 5hit even makes it to the front door anymore.
My expectations are that if Flex has my package, I may get lucky and a great driver will take care
of my delivery, rain of shine, day or night and I'll be happy, or instead.........
My expectations are that amazon will more likely be the cause of the problem that they are fixing later
and that it wasn't necessarily the driver's error and even if initially it was, it was most likely further
compounded by the fine team of people tasked with resolving all these discrepancies. Job security.

I'd keep doing what you've been doing and keep taking the money. 
That's more of less how I've been handling the proposition.
It's still one of the easiest gigs around at the moment.


----------



## FlexZone

uberbomber said:


> It's damn true. I'm also Prime, and they have been screwing with my account since the beginning of January. I'm also unable to use my S7 Edge with the latest three updates, but I have other safeguards in place, plus the 2617 version apk to overcome it.


Are you rooted? Or using the International unlocked version? I have an S7 Edge (AT&T) well and not had any issues.


----------



## uberbomber

UTX1 said:


> Two very important things......
> 
> one is the "other safeguards" (I think I know what you mean)
> will likely continue to be a good work-around until everyone is doing it
> and the network notices all these other devices and the older versions
> of the application running the deliveries. Then, we'll have to think up
> something else. There's always something else, though.
> 
> and two is that phone ! Man, I wish I could stand to part with the price of the S7.
> The phone totally rocks. Every time I see one...it's just, I dunno. I think I'm being
> cheap with myself. I'm used to saying no, I don't need that right now and it can wait
> but that is sucha cool phone. I want one. There I said it. I wish I had one.


You are 100% correct, and that's the only reason why I'm worried. However, once they release an update that fixes all phones except rooted phones, it will no longer be a issue. I can return one of my rooted phones to stock if I really needed to. I still need to test the latest updates on it, but never bothered to.

The S7 is a beast of a phone. It's definitely worth the price, but not having a unlocked bootloader with T-Mobile pissed me off. I'm going to sell it when the Note 6 or "7" comes out.



FlexZone said:


> Are you rooted? Or using the International unlocked version? I have an S7 Edge (AT&T) well and not had any issues.


I wish I would've brought the International version. I have a T-Mobile S7 Edge, and it says I'm rooted on the latest three updates, even though it's impossible, at the moment (last time I checked, anyways.).


----------



## TK10

So I went through training last Friday and I just checked the app, it's still on that "Get Started" however everything has a green check next to it. What do I do? Will they update the app eventually so I can get access?


----------



## Ubersucksgas

So what is experience with this service in LA/OC area?? What is income before expenses, how much driving and how many hours??


----------



## james_v

Hello all! I'll be doing my first trip to the Amazon Center in Farmers Branch TX and was wondering if anyone had any info or tips? Is it a drive in facility or sit and wait and if so how long is the typical wait? Thanks ahead.


----------



## limepro

For those doing hot wheels? We are testing and my 8 hours the max we can do is at 6. They sent me a request for delivery at 5:45, what do you do in this situation?


----------



## Tony Neo

Hi just signed up flex recently waiting on background check. For those doing long hour stretch that goes over lunch and dinner time, you are allowed to take some time to eat and take a break right? As long as you get all the packages delivered?


----------



## limepro

Tony Neo said:


> Hi just signed up flex recently waiting on background check. For those doing long hour stretch that goes over lunch and dinner time, you are allowed to take some time to eat and take a break right? As long as you get all the packages delivered?


And make it back to the warehouse in time to pick up for your next block.


----------



## Hellokitty77

Tony Neo said:


> Hi just signed up flex recently waiting on background check. For those doing long hour stretch that goes over lunch and dinner time, you are allowed to take some time to eat and take a break right? As long as you get all the packages delivered?


Most of my "lunch and dinner breaks" consist of speeding down the interstate while eating and refreshing. You have to find a way to eat, usually while doing several other things. The fun thing is trying to carve out time to get gas!!


----------



## Ubersucksgas

Is there more money for amazon flex then uberX?? I mean, dont make shit on UBER anyway.
Anybody doing flex in LA/OC?


----------



## Tony Neo

Hellokitty77 said:


> Most of my "lunch and dinner breaks" consist of speeding down the interstate while eating and refreshing. You have to find a way to eat, usually while doing several other things. The fun thing is trying to carve out time to get gas!!


I read couple of post people often finish a block 30 min or more ahead of time? Is it that hectic? I thought it would be you finish what's in your car then take 15-20 min break before heading to pickup next block?


----------



## Hellokitty77

Tony Neo said:


> I read couple of post people often finish a block 30 min or more ahead of time? Is it that hectic? I thought it would be you finish what's in your car then take 15-20 min break before heading to pickup next block?


Where I am, there's usually a significant drive back to the warehouse. So I try and get done as soon as possible and if I think I can make it to grab something, I will. I must say though that it does t happen as often as I would like. Our density isn't that great so our stops during the day aren't close together. You never know what could hold you up between traffic and customers not answering the door/phone. I usually just grab a snack before I leave for the day. It used to be a bigger deal when working 12 hours a day!


----------



## Tony Neo

Hellokitty77 said:


> Where I am, there's usually a significant drive back to the warehouse. So I try and get done as soon as possible and if I think I can make it to grab something, I will. I must say though that it does t happen as often as I would like. Our density isn't that great so our stops during the day aren't close together. You never know what could hold you up between traffic and customers not answering the door/phone. I usually just grab a snack before I leave for the day. It used to be a bigger deal when working 12 hours a day!


So what happens if you are on time for 1st block and finished all deliveries but late back to warehouse for 2nd block pickup, do they make you forfeit the second block?


----------



## iRobin

anyone have the APK for the delivery app? got a 6p and want to try it out


----------



## Hellokitty77

Tony Neo said:


> So what happens if you are on time for 1st block and finished all deliveries but late back to warehouse for 2nd block pickup, do they make you forfeit the second block?


Depends on if you are scheduled. If you are scheduled, then you will just wait on 1hours. If you are same day schedule...if they think they need you then they will add you, if not then your off


----------



## Tony Neo

Hellokitty77 said:


> Depends on if you are scheduled. If you are scheduled, then you will just wait on 1hours. If you are same day schedule...if they think they need you then they will add you, if not then your off


Thanks for replying, I guess I am still just trying to figure out the concept. Let's say you were given 8 hours blocks. I am assuming the most packages they can pile into your car at once for you to finish is 4 hours at once. Assuming you got all the package delivered in 3 hours and 45 minutes. You go for a break and take a snack which took 30 min plus 15 min driving back to warehouse. So you used 4 hours and 30 minutes instead of 4 hours. Will the warehouse people say something or you can just continue your second 4 hour block? Is my concept wrong?


----------



## Hellokitty77

Tony Neo said:


> Thanks for replying, I guess I am still just trying to figure out the concept. Let's say you were given 8 hours blocks. I am assuming the most packages they can pile into your car at once for you to finish is 4 hours at once. Assuming you got all the package delivered in 3 hours and 45 minutes. You go for a break and take a snack which took 30 min plus 15 min driving back to warehouse. So you used 4 hours and 30 minutes instead of 4 hours. Will the warehouse people say something or you can just continue your second 4 hour block? Is my concept wrong?[/QU
> 
> Well the blocks for prime now are 2 hour increments. So every hour and fourty-five minutes I need to be back at the warehouse ready to go. This does not mean that disbatch will be ready. Sometimes you don't get out til 10 mins after the block starts so you are already at a deficit. You never really know what to expect for your next block. The.com orders are a bit different than the prime now. Those go in 4 hour increments. Honestly either way, just expect to not have time to stop and eat until you get to see what your specific warehouse is like. Some run smoother than others!


----------



## Hellokitty77

Tony Neo said:


> Thanks for replying, I guess I am still just trying to figure out the concept. Let's say you were given 8 hours blocks. I am assuming the most packages they can pile into your car at once for you to finish is 4 hours at once. Assuming you got all the package delivered in 3 hours and 45 minutes. You go for a break and take a snack which took 30 min plus 15 min driving back to warehouse. So you used 4 hours and 30 minutes instead of 4 hours. Will the warehouse people say something or you can just continue your second 4 hour block? Is my concept wrong?


No your concept is not wrong. I would assume that as long as u have a legit reason for being late and can make all the deliveries on the next route, it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## LV-Reni

Hellokitty77 said:


> No your concept is not wrong. I would assume that as long as u have a legit reason for being late and can make all the deliveries on the next route, it shouldn't be an issue.


I don't think "I stopped off and grabbed some food" would be a legit reason to be late. Just sayin


----------



## LV-Reni

Tony Neo said:


> Hi just signed up flex recently waiting on background check. For those doing long hour stretch that goes over lunch and dinner time, you are allowed to take some time to eat and take a break right? As long as you get all the packages delivered?


I would recommend eating before you go in for your block(s).


----------



## limepro

I think after 58 pages every question has been answered multiple times, from here it should only be new information pertaining to updates or scenarios. Then again this is a forum and we all know no one's searches for information on them.


----------



## Atlwarrior

So I'm new to the game but keep seeing this rooted and not rooted. So what is the cheapest phone to have for avoiding the problem?


----------



## UTX1

limepro said:


> I think after 58 pages every question has been answered multiple times, from here it should only be new information pertaining to updates or scenarios. Then again this is a forum and we all know no one's searches for information on them.


I have something important to add at this juncture. Not to devalue any of the information that has
been posted over these many pages, for contained within them are many valuable bits of data.
However, having said that, I'm overwhelmed with the need to mention the following:

working for Amazon in any capacity sucks ass seven ways to sunset.
(didn't say it was new, but it is accurate.)

I will still show up and deliver the customer's orders and take their money,
but I will not pass up any opportunity to mention the ass sucking. They suck.

Just to be clear, what I mean to say, in other words.....they suck !

ok, that's all.

*update*: alright, in the interest of fairness to the accused, I went back to check again.

They still suck.

Just making sure.


----------



## FlexDriver

Atlwarrior said:


> So I'm new to the game but keep seeing this rooted and not rooted. So what is the cheapest phone to have for avoiding the problem?


Cheapest 1.5GB RAM phone $49 http://www.bestbuy.com/site/cricket...ll-phone/5216601.p?id=bb5216601&skuId=5216601
Cheapest decent 2.5GB data plan $35/month https://www.cricketwireless.com/cell-phone-plans


----------



## kmatt

FlexDriver said:


> Cheapest 2GB RAM phone $59 http://www.bestbuy.com/site/at-t-go...ract-cell-phone-black/4421800.p?skuId=4421800
> Cheapest decent 2.5GB data plan $35/month https://www.cricketwireless.com/cell-phone-plans


You don't need 2gb ram btw. I've been using a dedicated $50 cheap LG and I pick up most blocks I try for with it.


----------



## FlexDriver

kmatt said:


> You don't need 2gb ram btw. I've been using a dedicated $50 cheap LG and I pick up most blocks I try for with it.


I did not said "you need it" Its just as per Amazon policy to have 2GB RAM phone.


----------



## cw09

Atlwarrior said:


> So I'm new to the game but keep seeing this rooted and not rooted. So what is the cheapest phone to have for avoiding the problem?


I picked up this guy and it seems to work fine with the Flex app:

$60 on Amazon - BLU Advance 5.0 - Unlocked Dual Sim Smartphone - US GSM
(couldn't post the link; noob problems).

It's unlocked and is dual sim, so you could actually run two phone numbers on the same device (not useful for Flex stuff, but still neat).


----------



## FlexDriver

cw09 said:


> I picked up this guy and it seems to work fine with the Flex app:
> 
> $60 on Amazon - BLU Advance 5.0 - Unlocked Dual Sim Smartphone - US GSM
> (couldn't post the link; noob problems).
> 
> It's unlocked and is dual sim, so you could actually run two phone numbers on the same device (not useful for Flex stuff, but still neat).


This phone does NOT have LTE, so if you are planning to get LTE its a no go!


----------



## cw09

FlexDriver said:


> This phone does NOT have LTE, so if you are planning to get LTE its a no go!


True--it does not. But it's a cheap starter if you're only buying an Android for Flex (and fine if you will tether).


----------



## Atlwarrior

FlexDriver said:


> Cheapest 2GB RAM phone $59 http://www.bestbuy.com/site/at-t-go...ract-cell-phone-black/4421800.p?skuId=4421800
> Cheapest decent 2.5GB data plan $35/month https://www.cricketwireless.com/cell-phone-plans


Thank you!


----------



## Colin Derpson

Hey Guys,

I just have a few quick questions, I've read through almost this entire thread and can't really get straight answers either way. I've filled out my resume and have my on-boadring session on Wednesday. Also, I have an iPhone but plan on getting an android prepaid. Any help is appreciated!

*1. *Does the phone HAVE to have 2 Gigs of RAM?
*2.* Can the phones provider be Verizon? I live in Portland, Oregon.
*3.* Can I buy the phone ONLY and no data plan with it, and then tether the phone to my Verizon iPhone for use during deliveries?

Thanks all.


----------



## FlexZone

Colin Derpson said:


> *1. *Does the phone HAVE to have 2 Gigs of ram
> *No but Amazon recommends it. My advice is to get a mainstream Android device with a decent sized battery.
> 
> *2.* Can the phones provider be Verizon?
> *Yes
> 
> I live in Portland, Oregon.
> *Yes
> 
> *3.* Can I buy the phone ONLY and no data plan with it, and then tether the phone to my Verizon iPhone for use during deliveries?
> 
> *Yes
> 
> Thanks all.


----------



## FlexZone

What's your weekly earnings record; How many blocks did you pick up, Total hours you actually worked?

$1080- Memorial Day Week

14 four hour blocks (56 total hours picked up)

33 hours worked


----------



## FlexDriver

Colin Derpson said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I just have a few quick questions, I've read through almost this entire thread and can't really get straight answers either way. I've filled out my resume and have my on-boadring session on Wednesday. Also, I have an iPhone but plan on getting an android prepaid. Any help is appreciated!
> 
> *1. *Does the phone HAVE to have 2 Gigs of RAM?
> *2.* Can the phones provider be Verizon? I live in Portland, Oregon.
> *3.* Can I buy the phone ONLY and no data plan with it, and then tether the phone to my Verizon iPhone for use during deliveries?
> 
> Thanks all.


Flexzone answered your all questions but I still going to comment on your #3, yes you can but it will be big pain in neck to tether during your deliveries, that is my personal experience! IMHO


----------



## Colin Derpson

FlexDriver said:


> Flexzone answered your all questions but I still going to comment on your #3, yes you can but it will be big pain in neck to tether during your deliveries, that is my personal experience! IMHO


Ahhh ok thanks guys, great info. 
Flex Driver, what did you find annoying about tethering?
Also, what setup do you have now with the phone?

Does the phone I buy have to be "pre-paid" or can i literally just borrow a friends old android with 4.4 OS or better and tether it?


----------



## LV-Reni

Atlwarrior said:


> Thank you!


I got a ASUS Zenfone at BestBuy for around $50. Works great for Amazon (its all I use it for) and was cheap and meets all the requirements/suggestions


----------



## Colin Derpson

LV-Reni said:


> I got a ASUS Zenfone at BestBuy for around $50. Works great for Amazon (its all I use it for) and was cheap and meets all the requirements/suggestions


ok cool thanks. What kind of plan did you get with it? Or did you tether it to a different phone?


----------



## LV-Reni

Colin Derpson said:


> ok cool thanks. What kind of plan did you get with it? Or did you tether it to a different phone?


At&T prepaid for $45

I tried going the tethered route, but like others said, its a PITA. Having 1 phone for all the scanning and back and forth is enough, two was just to much. Plus it just kills the battery. I only tried it 1 day, just as a test and was just not worth it.


----------



## FlexDriver

Colin Derpson said:


> Ahhh ok thanks guys, great info.
> Flex Driver, what did you find annoying about tethering?
> Also, what setup do you have now with the phone?
> 
> Does the phone I buy have to be "pre-paid" or can i literally just borrow a friends old android with 4.4 OS or better and tether it?


See my above post # 1145, that will solve your problem!


----------



## Jenny Irons

limepro said:


> You only have 1 shot to download the app, the person giving the orientation should have told you a time for office hours, that's the only way...unless you know someone like me.


Could you please send me the link to the app also? I really wish I would have saved the information. I would greatly appreciate your help. 
Thaks


----------



## limepro

Jenny Irons said:


> Could you please send me the link to the app also? I really wish I would have saved the information. I would greatly appreciate your help.
> Thaks


I got rid of it.


----------



## nighthawk398

FlexZone said:


> I'm really starting to think connection speed has nothing to do with it. For the last few days since the last 2 updates whenever I log in there are always blocks available to pick up within 30 minutes or 2 hours. like right now as of 10am CST I could pick up a 1030, 1130, and 12 if i wanted too. I wonder if they have started a ranking system with preferred drivers or have banned a lot of people who were gaming the system.
> 
> Looks like were getting a $36+ premium in Dallas tomorrow.


For what its worth blocks in Dallas can be grabbed even now.....

Theres 4 hr blocks available every half hour it seems to 5pm

Has anyone every seen a 6pm block at Farmers?


----------



## Colin Derpson

FlexDriver said:


> See my above post # 1145, that will solve your problem!


Alright last question I promise...lol.

I have my online informational session in two days. My background check should pass without issue so is it safe to go ahead and buy the pre-paid phone? In other words, am I essentially going to be "hired" after the informational session? I just don't want to spend the money on the phone only for them to tell me I can't do it for some reason, or they have enough drivers.


----------



## FlexDriver

Colin Derpson said:


> Alright last question I promise...lol.
> 
> I have my online informational session in two days. My background check should pass without issue so is it safe to go ahead and buy the pre-paid phone? In other words, am I essentially going to be "hired" after the informational session? I just don't want to spend the money on the phone only for them to tell me I can't do it for some reason, or they have enough drivers.


Best Buy have 15 days refund policy, just in case if ............. you can return the phone for a full refund just do not open the packaging until than! 
BTW Good Luck!


----------



## Colin Derpson

FlexDriver said:


> Best Buy have 15 days refund policy, just in case if ............. you can return the phone for a full refund just do not open the packaging until than!
> BTW Good Luck!


True but...I need the phone to be active during my online informational session so I can download the flex app I assume


----------



## cw09

Colin Derpson said:


> True but...I need the phone to be active during my online informational session so I can download the flex app I assume


Correct. When they give out the download link for the app it will expire, so best to download right away.


----------



## FlexDriver

cw09 said:


> Correct. When they give out the download link for the app it will expire, so best to download right away.


I did my online session on my laptop (it was in Nov 2015, maybe things have changed after that) I downloaded the apk on my computer later I transferred it on my cellphone. This way you always have a Flex App on your computer in case of changing/replacing/switching device/s.


----------



## nighthawk398

nighthawk398 said:


> For what its worth blocks in Dallas can be grabbed even now.....
> 
> Theres 4 hr blocks available every half hour it seems to 5pm
> 
> Has anyone every seen a 6pm block at Farmers?


To answer my own question just snagged a 6pm shift, YAY another $72 hopefully not many same day deliveries tonight, last night ran 5 hrs


----------



## FlexZone

nighthawk398 said:


> For what its worth blocks in Dallas can be grabbed even now.....
> 
> Theres 4 hr blocks available every half hour it seems to 5pm
> 
> Has anyone every seen a 6pm block at Farmers?


They've gotten rid of most of the 8am shifts with most early starts now around 930am. I've seen the 6pm and 7pm shifts regularly the last 2 weeks


----------



## nighthawk398

FlexZone said:


> They've gotten rid of most of the 8am shifts with most early starts now around 930am. I've seen the 6pm and 7pm shifts regularly the last 2 weeks


As long as I can get at least 1 shift a day it would really help my vacation fund LOL


----------



## Colin Derpson

FlexDriver said:


> I did my online session on my laptop (it was in Nov 2015, maybe things have changed after that) I downloaded the apk on my computer later I transferred it on my cellphone. This way you always have a Flex App on your computer in case of changing/replacing/switching device/s.


OK but are you essentially guaranteed work, (as long as you can schedule it) if you complete the online session?


----------



## FlexDriver

Colin Derpson said:


> OK but are you essentially guaranteed work, (as long as you can schedule it) if you complete the online session?


Its called crowd sourcing NO guarantee of amount of work!


----------



## FlexZone

It's been nice not to scramble at 10pm every night for a shift. I know it won't last but picking up a shift anytime you log on is the life!


----------



## twinklejones

How do you change pickup locations in the app? Id like to pick up Phoenix Sky Harbor instead of Tolleson Does support have to do this through email? This app is a non stop joke.


----------



## FlexDriver

twinklejones said:


> How do you change pickup locations in the app? Id like to pick up Phoenix Sky Harbor instead of Tolleson Does support have to do this through email? This app is a non stop joke.


Not always an option to change location but you can try by going to phone *Settings > Manage Applications > Delivery > Clear Data > Home > Delivery > *put your credential there will be an option to change the location (if any). Most of the time you have to send an email to support to change the location but in some markets some folks have done it by above method.


----------



## twinklejones

FlexDriver said:


> Not always an option to change location but you can try by going to phone *Settings > Manage Applications > Delivery > Clear Data > Home > Delivery > *put your credential there will be an option to change the location (if any). Most of the time you have to send an email to support to change the location but in some markets some folks have done it by above method.


Did not work but thanks for the reply. I will have to email support. Any other ideas let me know! Thanks!


----------



## UTX1

twinklejones said:


> This app is a non stop joke.


I know ! It never stops and it's never funny 
It's a really lousy joke. Like a fart joke you've already heard.


----------



## UTX1

FlexZone said:


> .....picking up a shift anytime you log on is the life!


Cadillacin' on the Flex side.  <-----makes you do like this.


----------



## UTX1

Okay, one more thing......

Have you ever dreamed of becoming an AMhole ? Here's you chance:


----------



## flexology

UTX1 said:


> Okay, one more thing......
> 
> Have you ever dreamed of becoming an AMhole ? Here's you chance:
> 
> View attachment 43708


Ok, I am uploading a video of me not being able to log into the app...NYC here I come!!!


----------



## nighthawk398

UTX1 said:


> Okay, one more thing......
> 
> Have you ever dreamed of becoming an AMhole ? Here's you chance:
> 
> View attachment 43708


LOL should I tell them its for Booze, Women and Gambling?


----------



## b35773

Alecc said:


> On an unrooted Nexus 6P, getting the "device or settings not supported" error since the new update. tried turning off dev options, no go. guess ill be going to the q&a tomorrow as I have a shift at 6


Alec, are you still having this issue? I have a Nexus 6P on Google's Project Fi network and it gives me the same error. It seems to be an issue with the Fi firmware as I ordered a Nexus 5x to test and it also gave me the "Rooted Device" error. I've put in several tickets and asked about it in the Flex Open Office Hours webinar and support has been supremely unhelpful. The typical "Go here to download the most recent app, make sure you restart your device" copouts. Amazon needs to get their act together re. support if they hope for Flex to take off!


----------



## b35773

noahthetruest said:


> Has anyone had any luck using the Q&A session? I have a Nexus 6 and got the "rooted" message as well but like others my phone is not rooted. I was able to log in using the airplane mode workaround but I'm assuming the phone will auto update on the next logout.


Are you on Project Fi? I think this, and not the phone, is the problem. I've tried a Fi 5x and 6p, both unrooted, with the same problem.


----------



## b35773

FlexZone said:


> No new update since last week, looks like it is only affecting Nexus 6P and rooted phones.
> 
> I just picked up my 3rd block of the day which is a first for me. I guess with all the rain they've had a lot of forfeits. The 9:00 pick up had 50 drivers lined up and all got routes. I had 21 packages and completed it in 45 minutes. Got pinged at noon and picked up a 1:30 slot, only 3 drivers out of the 15 pinged accepted the block. I guess with the downpour we had at that time scarred some off, I only had 32 in my second drop in a very dense area and completed it within an hour. Weird thing I have not had any apartments yet on either route. We'll see what the 7:00 pick up holds. Pretty cool to pocket $216 in one day.


It is also affecting the Nexus 5x - I tried this, the 6p (both on Project Fi) and a Moto G 2015 (Marshmallow) and only the Moto G worked without the "Rooted" error. I was able to log in on the Nexus devices using the airplane mode trick (most recent .apk as well), but interestingly all three devices have their own availability options despite being logged into the same Amazon account. It appears that devices on the older version may not be syncing with the servers correctly. Has anyone managed to get and complete a shift using this method?


----------



## b35773

b35773 said:


> It is also affecting the Nexus 5x - I tried this, the 6p (both on Project Fi) and a Moto G 2015 (Marshmallow) and only the Moto G worked without the "Rooted" error. I was able to log in on the Nexus devices using the airplane mode trick (most recent .apk as well), but interestingly all three devices have their own availability options despite being logged into the same Amazon account. It appears that devices on the older version may not be syncing with the servers correctly. Has anyone managed to get and complete a shift using this method?


Quick update to the above. The two Nexus devices (using version 3.0.1914.0 and launched without an update in) airplane mode have the same availability and delivery location, the Moto G (version 3.0.2801.0 and updated at launch) has a different delivery location and availability. Order of activation was Moto G, Nexus 6p, and Nexus 5x. The 6p required me to setup new availability and delivery location (didn't even have the same location options as the updated Moto G), but the 5x did not. So, SO weird!


----------



## dereck

b35773,

I'm having similar issues, my Nexus6 (unrooted) was getting the same error message. I reverted back to 3.0.1540.0 now, but availability is so scarce now. Do you think switch to a different Android phone make a difference?

Do you have a working link to the 3.0.2801.0 & 3.0.1914.0 apks?

Can we reasonably expect Amazon Flex to fix this seemingly Nexus only issue, I really doubt.


----------



## dereck

Thanks for ur ideas,

I just download & installed the app to a much inferior android phone, (like a $10 android phone). Its version is 3.0.2801.0 , surprisingly, no error message. I'll need to test the block / availability to see if they really make a difference.


----------



## UberChad

Ok so I just did the Webinar and after it had me download the app. I downloaded it and the app had me agree to background check (I thought this was already done? But I guess not) and had me set up my tax info and pay info. Then wont let me go any further. Do I have to wait for background check to complete or??

Orlando locatin fyi


----------



## dereck

UberChad, can share the url of the download link? Which version do u have? Accout, version info. If it let u go that far, otherwise wait for the background to clear


----------



## UberChad

P.S. I have the app download link (active now but dont know how long it will be) I also downloaded the file to my PC so I always have it if anyone needs it


----------



## UberChad

Here dereck.. ......... if not active anymore let me know and I can manualy send you the file

ok it wont let me post links? (i get this when I tried) 
*The following error occurred:*
A sneaky URL has been detected in your content. Please check your content and remove anything that might look like a URL


----------



## UberChad

Let me try this way...

tiny URL (then the period) C O M / hnngped

Good?


----------



## UberChad

Ooops. Apparently I need one more like before I am allowed to post links...


----------



## TK10

UberChad said:


> Ok so I just did the Webinar and after it had me download the app. I downloaded it and the app had me agree to background check (I thought this was already done? But I guess not) and had me set up my tax info and pay info. Then wont let me go any further. Do I have to wait for background check to complete or??
> 
> Orlando locatin fyi


Your background needs to clear before you can even start doing your schedule or anything.


----------



## dereck

Lol, i just gave u 4 likes.

The link is works, thx million


----------



## UberChad

Your welcome 

Ok gotcha. So how long did background check take


----------



## TK10

UberChad said:


> Your welcome
> 
> Ok gotcha. So how long did background check take


Mine cleared last week I am pretty sure but I finally got access to the app yesterday. I took my online orientation Friday 5/27 but then after that was the holiday weekend so that slowed down the process I am sure.


----------



## GrandpaD

I have a stock Nexus 6 and, as I've posted previously, I get the rooted message. Amazon sent me a link to 3.026 and I have to do the airplane mode to try to grab hours, etc. Interesting this am was the app automatically notified me with the 60 minute heads up message. I pressed the notification and it simply logged me in without prompts, etc. Completed my single block with no issues. I talked with other drivers waiting and I was the only one that had issues...but also the only one with a stock Nexus. However the manager was fully aware of the issues.


----------



## UTX1

nighthawk398 said:


> LOL should I tell them its for Booze, Women and Gambling?


No, hell no ! You tell them that you're probably going to spend about half of it
on booze, women and gambling, but maybe the other half you'll just waste it.


----------



## UTX1

Since we're talking about Amazon Flex......

I've been getting a craving for butter cookies. I could snack on those
and drop off boxes and they go very good with an amaretto or mocha latte.

No, I'm not smoking weed. I just want some butter cookies.


----------



## limepro

Hot wheels is nuts, gave me an order 20 minutes away with 3 minutes to get there. They need to iron out the problems but I think 1 of the problems is people not wanting to do it.


----------



## SomeChick82

limepro said:


> Hot wheels is nuts, gave me an order 20 minutes away with 3 minutes to get there. They need to iron out the problems but I think 1 of the problems is people not wanting to do it.


I wouldn't mind hot wheels so much if these restaurants had to-go parking spots.


----------



## limepro

SomeChick82 said:


> I wouldn't mind hot wheels so much if these restaurants had to-go parking spots.


I don't even care about that it is just the implementation of the program. 8-10 I have warehouse 10-12 HW at 12 it tells me I have to be back at the warehouse at 12. I call support and start heading back, about half way I get a food order, do that and park. I pick up 2-4 so start towards warehouse, get another food order that I'm gonna be late for, make it back to the warehouse at 3 and they have a 2-4 5 stops that I take, made it on time with minutes left.


----------



## nighthawk398

one funny thing I noticed is other carriers never ring the bell, so there could be 2 or 3 other packages already there when we knock and the customer may think we delivered them all LOL

anyway I had a good week

payment of $504.00 for the week ending on 06/07 has been made to the bank account you've registered with us. Depending on your bank's processing time, it may take up to five business days for your funds to appear in your account. To view more details, open the Amazon Flex app.


----------



## b35773

dereck said:


> b35773,
> 
> I'm having similar issues, my Nexus6 (unrooted) was getting the same error message. I reverted back to 3.0.1540.0 now, but availability is so scarce now. Do you think switch to a different Android phone make a difference?
> 
> Do you have a working link to the 3.0.2801.0 & 3.0.1914.0 apks?
> 
> Can we reasonably expect Amazon Flex to fix this seemingly Nexus only issue, I really doubt.


Dereck -

I'm glad to see you got this working on another phone. Have you noticed any difference re. scheduling blocks yet? SO far I have only seen random shifts come available on my Moto G running the most recent software update, but then again these shifts are quite rare in Austin as is.


----------



## b35773

GrandpaD said:


> I have a stock Nexus 6 and, as I've posted previously, I get the rooted message. Amazon sent me a link to 3.026 and I have to do the airplane mode to try to grab hours, etc. Interesting this am was the app automatically notified me with the 60 minute heads up message. I pressed the notification and it simply logged me in without prompts, etc. Completed my single block with no issues. I talked with other drivers waiting and I was the only one that had issues...but also the only one with a stock Nexus. However the manager was fully aware of the issues.


This seems to be an issue with ALL modern Nexus devices as we've heard issues with the 6, 6p, and 5x so far. It appears that Amazon, per their affinity for bloatware, doesn't know what to do with pure android. =)

Out of curiosity, GrandpaD, are you using Project Fi or just a Nexus?

Can you post the link to 3.026 when you have a moment?

Thanks!


----------



## UTX1

nighthawk398 said:


> anyway I had a good week
> 
> payment of $504.00 for the week ending on 06/07 has been made to the bank account you've registered with us.
> Depending on your bank's processing time, it may take up to five business days for your funds to appear in your account.
> To view more details, open the Amazon Flex app.


Not bad for for a little part-time work. 
Probably about 20 hours of ACTUAL work (28 scheduled)
and perhaps a tank of gas, if it was even that. Good show !


----------



## nighthawk398

UberChad said:


> Let me try this way...
> 
> tiny URL (then the period) C O M / hnngped
> 
> Good?


I think they may of already deleted this one.....


----------



## GrandpaD

b35773 said:


> This seems to be an issue with ALL modern Nexus devices as we've heard issues with the 6, 6p, and 5x so far. It appears that Amazon, per their affinity for bloatware, doesn't know what to do with pure android. =)
> 
> Out of curiosity, GrandpaD, are you using Project Fi or just a Nexus?
> 
> Can you post the link to 3.026 when you have a moment?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm running just Nexus. I think Google is putting Fi software in their stock. I'm on T-Mobile.

They killed the link I had to 3.026.


----------



## FlexDriver

limepro said:


> Hot wheels is nuts, gave me an order 20 minutes away with 3 minutes to get there. They need to iron out the problems but I think 1 of the problems is people not wanting to do it.


Does Amazon is really making anything on "Hot Wheels" after all their expenses or another flop by Bezos??


----------



## limepro

FlexDriver said:


> Does Amazon is really making anything on "Hot Wheels" after all their expenses or another flop by Bezos??


I have no clue but it must have done something in their test market because they are rolling it out to like 30 other markets.


----------



## FlexDriver

limepro said:


> I have no clue but it must have done something in their test market because they are rolling it out to like 30 other markets.


............... its a PITA without any doubts!


----------



## Colin Derpson

FlexDriver said:


> Flexzone answered your all questions but I still going to comment on your #3, yes you can but it will be big pain in neck to tether during your deliveries, that is my personal experience! IMHO


Hey Flex, I had my online session today and downloaded the app. How often do customers call you or you have to call customers? I'm still planning on going the tethered route but I won't be able to make calls if that's the case.


----------



## FlexDriver

Colin Derpson said:


> Hey Flex, I had my online session today and downloaded the app. How often do customers call you or you have to call customers? I'm still planning on going the tethered route but I won't be able to make calls if that's the case.


Not often, customer calls me or I have to call customer, but it does happen. May be someone else have different experience/s I cannot generalize my statement and speak for everyone else.


----------



## Colin Derpson

ok thanks flex...does anybody else have suggestions on whether or not its worth investing in a pre-paid program for the android I bought? Or is there a way to make calls through the tethered app?


----------



## UTX1

Colin Derpson said:


> ok thanks flex...does anybody else have suggestions on whether or not its worth investing in a pre-paid program for the android I bought? Or is there a way to make calls through the tethered app?


Yep. I checked some Bruce Springsteen lyrics for confirmation and
The Boss suggests you lay down your money and you play your part.
If you can make the job easier, faster or more efficient, less complicated in some way,
any or some of these, you'll see a benefit when you're actually out there.
It's not as obvious to see right now, until you know what you will soon know.
Just like automatic compared to a stick...._"Oh,but you save gas with a 5 speed..."_
Yes, I like sports cars with a stick, but not while doing deliveries or moving
a bunch of stuff long distances, or when I'm doing a bunch of other stuff.
Driving (including night driving) is enough to have to deal with on it own.

So the answer is yes. After all, you're actually investing in yourself, not the gadgets.


----------



## nighthawk398

Colin Derpson said:


> ok thanks flex...does anybody else have suggestions on whether or not its worth investing in a pre-paid program for the android I bought? Or is there a way to make calls through the tethered app?


I noticed lately Amazon app is relying on location data a lot and makes sure you are a few feet of the house before it lets you deliver than it turns green, if your tethered unit does not pick up gps and cellphone trilation you may have issues


----------



## UTX1

nighthawk398 said:


> I noticed lately Amazon app is relying on location data a lot and makes sure you are a few feet of the house before it lets you deliver than it turns green, if your tethered unit does not pick up gps and cellphone trilation you may have issues


If the location data is wrong, however....there's no may about it. There will be issues.
If you're not in the little green circle, call support ? I don't think so....

Remove barcode portion of label. deliver package. get back in the car and
scooter over into the little green circle, scan pkg label, mark as delivered.

They want you to call support so they can correct the GPS location.
If someone wants to spend 10 or 15 minutes on the phone with support
in order to correct their incorrect data, they are free to do so.

The reason this happens is because another driver who previously delivered to that location tapped "I've arrived"
for that customer's delivery address either too soon or when they were no where near the correct location.

By these means, logistical support is attempting to use the drivers to do their work for them.
I wouldn't mind it half as much if they were upfront about, but it's sneaky, so me sneaky too.

exacto knife the indicia label.


----------



## nighthawk398

UTX1 said:


> If the location data is wrong, however....there's no may about it. There will be issues.
> If you're not in the little green circle, call support ? I don't think so....
> 
> Remove barcode portion of label. deliver package. get back in the car and
> scooter over into the little green circle, scan pkg label, mark as delivered.
> 
> They want you to call support so they can correct the GPS location.
> If someone wants to spend 10 or 15 minutes on the phone with support
> in order to correct their incorrect data, they are free to do so.
> 
> The reason this happens is because another driver who previously delivered to that location tapped "I've arrived"
> for that customer's delivery address either too soon or when they were no where near the correct location.
> 
> By these means, logistical support is attempting to use the drivers to do their work for them.
> I wouldn't mind it half as much if they were upfront about, but it's sneaky, so me sneaky too.
> 
> exacto knife the indicia label.


That's really too much work what you only have to do is once you scan it all you have to do is bring your phone into that little green area and then you can swipe front door

they give you three or four minutes to get in the green area once you scan


----------



## qsea

nighthawk398 said:


> That's really too much work what you only have to do is once you scan it all you have to do is bring your phone into that little green area and then you can swipe front door
> 
> they give you three or four minutes to get in the green area once you scan


I just go help button > "I'm at the address but my GPS isn't working".

Then it lets you deliver.

Never had any problem yet. I have to do this all the time with apartments where the pin is far from the leasing office.


----------



## UTX1

nighthawk398 said:


> That's really too much work
> 
> ......what you only have to do is once you scan it all you have to do is
> bring your phone into that little green area and then you can swipe front door
> 
> they give you three or four minutes to get in the green area once you scan


I used to think so. Then the app started crashing and doing funny things after the last update.
A previously scanned package suddenly drops out of the itinerary, maybe later it shows up again.
Swipe to scan and the app has "unfortunately stopped". log out and in, or in out in again and
where'd that delivery go ? I trust very little about the more recent updates to the app.

Eventually, they'll get it right, or at least overcome some of these issues, so that new ones
can take their place. If you see it happen, you'll remember and go, " hey, that's what he was talking about......"


----------



## UTX1

qsea said:


> I just go help button > "I'm at the address but my GPS isn't working".
> 
> Then it lets you deliver.
> 
> Never had any problem yet. I have to do this all the time with apartments where the pin is far from the leasing office.


It's works SOMETIMES. Probably for me I'd say about half of the time.
Other times, the nag screen remains persistent until the coordinates line up.


----------



## kmatt

FlexDriver said:


> Does Amazon is really making anything on "Hot Wheels" after all their expenses or another flop by Bezos??


Amazon takes a 30% cut of the food order. They will only make money on it when demand/multiple orders pick up. That $hit better not come to my area.


----------



## flexology

Is there anyone out there using Android 6.0.1 (Android M) who has no problems with the latest version of the app?

I have started to believe that Amazon doesn't test their software on the latest Android, and I would guess they have no incentive to test anything on an operating system that is installed on only 7.5% of Android phones.


----------



## FlexDriver

flexology said:


> Is there anyone out there using Android 6.0.1 (Android M) who has no problems with the latest version of the app?
> 
> I have started to believe that Amazon doesn't test their software on the latest Android, and I would guess they have no incentive to test anything on an operating system that is installed on only 7.5% of Android phones.


Amazon R&D is either non-existent or a POS, I wish they provide device like UPS drivers have (called, *Delivery Information Acquisition Device*_ aka _*DIAD*). My friend showed me, I was really impressed. its a monster!
If Amazon wants to stay in this delivery business they have to bring some kind of proprietary software/device, this Android compatibility sh!+ will not survive long!


----------



## limepro

qsea said:


> I just go help button > "I'm at the address but my GPS isn't working".
> 
> Then it lets you deliver.
> 
> Never had any problem yet. I have to do this all the time with apartments where the pin is far from the leasing office.


I don't even know what green box they are speaking of, I can scan and finish a delivery anywhere with no problem.


----------



## gaj

nighthawk398 said:


> That's really too much work what you only have to do is once you scan it all you have to do is bring your phone into that little green area and then you can swipe front door
> 
> they give you three or four minutes to get in the green area once you scan


This is correct (and what I usually do), but I ran into an interesting issue with this today.

I was at a large apartment complex with multiple deliveries to the same apartment (they were NOT grouped together, so I would have had to travel back to the green circle between scanning each package to the same apartment.)

So I actually said "what the hell, call support and see what happens!" (Expecting what usually happens- wasting time and no resolution.)

They answered quickly, took all the tracking numbers and said "Ok, we marked them as delivered." I was blown away- support actually helped me solve the problem in a quick, efficient manner.

Guessing that will be the first and only time that happens, but hey it felt good today.

g


----------



## gaj

limepro said:


> I don't even know what green box they are speaking of, I can scan and finish a delivery anywhere with no problem.


If you scan a package and your actual GPS location is too far from where Amazon thinks the package should be delivered, it brings up a map with a orange or green circle showing where they think you should deliver the package. (And won't let you complete delivery until you are within X feet of where they think the address should be.)

Simple example of why this is bad: GPS shows the "delivery" address of a large apartment complex as the center of the complex. Actual apartment or leasing office is 2000 feet away from there, so the app thinks you in the wrong location and won't let you close out delivery.

Second example showing why this is good: You try and deliver a package to "3456 W This Street" but accidentally stop at "3546 W This Street" (transposed number in address by accident.) You go "oh, duh" and go to the right address. Crisis averted!

btw- Since the stupid GPS "verification" has started, the "I have arrived at the location but my GPS isn't working" option seems to have disappeared for me 

g


----------



## limepro

gaj said:


> If you scan a package and your actual GPS location is too far from where Amazon thinks the package should be delivered, it brings up a map with a orange or green circle showing where they think you should deliver the package. (And won't let you complete delivery until you are within X feet of where they think the address should be.)
> 
> Simple example of why this is bad: GPS shows the "delivery" address of a large apartment complex as the center of the complex. Actual apartment or leasing office is 2000 feet away from there, so the app thinks you in the wrong location and won't let you close out delivery.
> 
> Second example showing why this is good: You try and deliver a package to "3456 W This Street" but accidentally stop at "3546 W This Street" (transposed number in address by accident.) You go "oh, duh" and go to the right address. Crisis averted!
> 
> btw- Since the stupid GPS "verification" has started, the "I have arrived at the location but my GPS isn't working" option seems to have disappeared for me
> 
> g


We don't have that in Miami at least not for prime now.


----------



## UTX1

FlexDriver said:


> Amazon R&D is either non-existent or a POS, I wish they provide device like UPS drivers have (called, *Delivery Information Acquisition Device*_ aka _*DIAD*). My friend showed me, I was really impressed. its a monster!
> If Amazon wants to stay in this delivery business they have to bring some kind of proprietary software/device, this Android compatibility sh!+ will not survive long!


I'm telling you, I could not have said it better. Amen. 
I've watched the DIAD @ UPS continue it's long development over no less than 20 years
and it keeps getting better with every upgrade and with each new release. 
Now that the processing speeds and bandwidth and data speeds have caught up with the times
and the server and dbase integration can provide the driver almost anything he or she
needs to know practically in an instant, the DIAD is one mean buster-booger.

A Fire Tablet with bugged-out Amazookie rabbitware ain't gonna cut it.
They'll have to develop something that not only works, but works very well.


----------



## UTX1

gaj said:


> This is correct (and what I usually do), but I ran into an interesting issue with this today.
> 
> I was at a large apartment complex with multiple deliveries to the same apartment (they were NOT grouped together, so I would have had to travel back to the green circle between scanning each package to the same apartment.)
> 
> So I actually said "what the hell, call support and see what happens!" (Expecting what usually happens- wasting time and no resolution.)
> 
> They answered quickly, took all the tracking numbers and said "Ok, we marked them as delivered." I was blown away- support actually helped me solve the problem in a quick, efficient manner.
> 
> Guessing that will be the first and only time that happens, but hey it felt good today.
> 
> g


This will never happen again, gaj.

You were probably dreaming, so it might not have even happened at all.

Anyway, this is no less than exactly what I was trying to describe in a scenario when
the green circle/gps thing is completely destroying the chance for a timely delivery.

What would you have done if support had told you something like, "you seem to be doing
fine with all your other deliveries, maybe you're having an issue with your device.
Can you try signing out and signing back in again, please ?" Then what ?


----------



## FlexDriver

UTX1 said:


> This will never happen again, gaj.
> You were probably dreaming, so it might not have even happened at all.


Hahahahaha !


----------



## Atlwarrior

I missed and forgot about the online information session. Can I reschedule? I sent a response to confirmation email address about the situation.


----------



## limepro

Atlwarrior said:


> I missed and forgot about the online information session. Can I reschedule? I sent a response to confirmation email address about the situation.


Do you get a redo if you miss an interview?


----------



## nighthawk398

UTX1 said:


> I used to think so. Then the app started crashing and doing funny things after the last update.
> A previously scanned package suddenly drops out of the itinerary, maybe later it shows up again.
> Swipe to scan and the app has "unfortunately stopped". log out and in, or in out in again and
> where'd that delivery go ? I trust very little about the more recent updates to the app.
> 
> Eventually, they'll get it right, or at least overcome some of these issues, so that new ones
> can take their place. If you see it happen, you'll remember and go, " hey, that's what he was talking about......"


Ok last night I had a package that said it was marked already delivered I called support gave TBA number they said its shown as ready to be delivered, I used tour advise and cut off the bar code, I will save it for a backup in case they call me on it


----------



## nighthawk398

I noticed they extended the deadline for you flex for............................


----------



## flexology

nighthawk398 said:


> I noticed they extended the deadline for you flex for............................


Guess they didn't like the videos they had?!? Why might they need drivers to go to NYC to make professional ad videos? Are there some markets where they are short on drivers? (Just...um...curious. )


----------



## limepro

I may make a video, you get a stipend and I'm guessing it will be a decent chunk for your time.


----------



## flexology

limepro said:


> I may make a video, you get a stipend and I'm guessing it will be a decent chunk for your time.


Good point, and they do sound mildly desperate. Based on what little I know, I believe the odds are in your favor.

I would make one, except for the fact that I flex for incredibly mundane reasons/goals, none of which flex-ing has gotten me even close to accomplishing in ~6 months of doing this.


----------



## limepro

Got put on dedicated food delivery today, did 5 deliveries.


----------



## sofla11

limepro said:


> Got put on dedicated food delivery today, did 5 deliveries.


Wow. Sounds like our paychecks will be a lot lower. Hopefully at least the reduced miles will somewhat make up for it. I'm here starting my first food delivery shift at 4 pm.


----------



## limepro

sofla11 said:


> Wow. Sounds like our paychecks will be a lot lower. Hopefully at least the reduced miles will somewhat make up for it. I'm here starting my first food delivery shift at 4 pm.


Once food picks up I see it being nearly equal, every delivery I made I got at least $5. I did 4 of those in a 2 hour period and could have easily done 6. If it gets busy and I can do 3 per hour that's an extra $15 per hour in tips.


----------



## J.F.R.

limepro said:


> Once food picks up I see it being nearly equal, every delivery I made I got at least $5. I did 4 of those in a 2 hour period and could have easily done 6. If it gets busy and I can do 3 per hour that's an extra $15 per hour in tips.


limepro or any user in Miami/ Fort Lauderdale area I signed up for this service and got accepted, pick up is saying Doral area, problem is I live in Fort Lauderdale. Is this correct, is there anyway to select a different area?

I was under the impression or assuming that they had other warehouses in Miami (north) or possible even Fort Lauderdale area. South Miami is very far especially when I live in Fort Lauderdale (las Olas area)

Any help would greatly be appreciated
Thanks


----------



## iSeeHealth

Will they turn you away if you drive up in a compact car.. Prius C, for example?


----------



## limepro

J.F.R. said:


> limepro or any user in Miami/ Fort Lauderdale area I signed up for this service and got accepted, pick up is saying Doral area, problem is I live in Fort Lauderdale. Is this correct, is there anyway to select a different area?
> 
> I was under the impression or assuming that they had other warehouses in Miami (north) or possible even Fort Lauderdale area. South Miami is very far especially when I live in Fort Lauderdale (las Olas area)
> 
> Any help would greatly be appreciated
> Thanks


Miami gardens or Doral right now.


----------



## J.F.R.

limepro said:


> Miami gardens or Doral right now.


That's great, any way I can change to Miami Gardens area? The only location that I was given was Doral. I emailed Customer Support twice and have heard nothing and I am being scheduled next week for Doral area. More than likely I will forfeit as that is simply to far, Miami Gardens would work for me

Thanks


----------



## sofla11

limepro said:


> Once food picks up I see it being nearly equal, every delivery I made I got at least $5. I did 4 of those in a 2 hour period and could have easily done 6. If it gets busy and I can do 3 per hour that's an extra $15 per hour in tips.


Hopefully it works out that way! My first block was 0 deliveries, but I guess the evening blocks should be busier.


----------



## Atlwarrior

limepro said:


> Do you get a redo if you miss an interview?


I'm trying to find out what to do.


----------



## limepro

Atlwarrior said:


> I'm trying to find out what to do.


You put your info on the website again and hope they give you another shot.


----------



## limepro

J.F.R. said:


> That's great, any way I can change to Miami Gardens area? The only location that I was given was Doral. I emailed Customer Support twice and have heard nothing and I am being scheduled next week for Doral area. More than likely I will forfeit as that is simply to far, Miami Gardens would work for me
> 
> Thanks


I have no clue, I think they have a Virginia gardens location too but miami gardens is only logistics, 4 hour blocks and no tips, Doral is both depending if you are ufl1 or dmi.


----------



## limepro

sofla11 said:


> Hopefully it works out that way! My first block was 0 deliveries, but I guess the evening blocks should be busier.


I was scheduled 8 hours 8-4 with 5 deliveries and 4 of them were between 11:30-1:30.


----------



## J.F.R.

limepro said:


> I have no clue, I think they have a Virginia gardens location too but miami gardens is only logistics, 4 hour blocks and no tips, Doral is both depending if you are ufl1 or dmi.


Yeah it is only 4 hour blocks and I believe no tips. I read every single post in this threat, took me a while...... I'm only looking to do this part time (20-30 hrs a week) so would love to be at Miami Gardens location. Thanks for the help, if anyone knows a way to change location pickup area do not hesitate to post

Peace


----------



## UTX1

nighthawk398 said:


> Ok last night I had a package that said it was marked already delivered I called support gave TBA number they said its shown as ready to be delivered, I used tour advise and cut off the bar code, I will save it for a backup in case they call me on it


Great. As I mentioned before, it's a tactic that may come in handy at some point. 
Certainly not a standard fix, but once in a while it's a time-saving alternative.

Pretty soon there are going to be all these packages with half a label and missing bar codes 
and they'll be going WTF !! At that time, I'll use plan "B" and use another device to snap
an image of the barcode and then scan that screen instead of mutilating the label.
Right now, I don't care. I'm in a hurry. "..._I have no idea why the label is like that_.."


----------



## UTX1

flexology said:


> Guess they didn't like the videos they had?!? Why might they need drivers to go to NYC to make professional ad videos? Are there some markets where they are short on drivers? (Just...um...curious. )


Why do I flex ? Okay, my video is going to be a collage of all the semi-nude/half naked people
that come to the door to accept a package delivery. People in only a pair of boxers at 2 in the afternoon.
People huffing and puffing from having sex, crawling off their partner to answer the door just to
hear me exclaim, "thank you for shopping with Amazon !!!" . People so high as hell on every kind
of chemical, coming to the door and going, "whoa! amazon..that's so cool ! did I order that ??"

This is the side of Flex I'd like to showcase. Regular people getting in touch with their deviant side.


----------



## gaj

UTX1 said:


> What would you have done if support had told you something like, "you seem to be doing
> fine with all your other deliveries, maybe you're having an issue with your device.
> Can you try signing out and signing back in again, please ?" Then what ?


"Uh.... thanks" <click>

Drive back to circle, mark all packages as delivered, drive back to actual location. 

g


----------



## sofla11

limepro said:


> I was scheduled 8 hours 8-4 with 5 deliveries and 4 of them were between 11:30-1:30.


I did 4 to 10 and had 4 deliveries, all between 6:45 and 9. Next time I'll bring some of my other work with me!


----------



## UTX1

gaj said:


> "Uh.... thanks" <click>
> 
> Drive back to circle, mark all packages as delivered, drive back to actual location.
> 
> g


I know, and that sucks and that's the downside. The upside is that at least one time I pulled up
to xx38 address and should have been at xx58, the three looked like a five. The app feature would
have prevented me from potentially delivering to the wrong location. It was right on the corner.
Before I even got out of the car, I notice the other address next door was a thirty, not a fifty.
I usually look at the address on either side of the drop off to make sure it's the correct sequence.
In other words, I'm at 1234. Next door is 1230 and other next door is 1238. I'm at 1234, good.
across the way I see 1235 (odd side of the street). Must be in the right place. I really don't need
the green circle, but there was a light-weight case to be made that it had a purpose.

If I was a complete idiot, I'd be jumping up and down about what a great idea this is.


----------



## FlexDriver

sofla11 said:


> I did 4 to 10 and had 4 deliveries, all between 6:45 and 9. Next time I'll bring some of my other work with me!


Other work like this?? lol !!


----------



## flexology

The green dot thing is probably meant to keep delivery people from doing things like dumping heaps of .com packages directly in front of a townhome complex entry gate (which I've seen). Someone posted a while back about an apartment leasing office's staff being mad for a reason along those lines.


----------



## UTX1

The green circle is a well-intentioned idea that performs poorly in practice.
In fact, it fails often...Not always, but often. Here's a detailed example:

It's a Sunday. Apartment complex leasing office is closed. Driver has a package
that is scheduled to be delivered this day. Of course there is no gate code, but
that's another problem, skip it for now. A resident goes in and so just like a
good pizza delivery driver, Flex driver follows them in. Now, the apartment building
where the customer is located is through the gate, a turn to the right and about
a dozen buildings down. Naturally, the apartment is located on the third floor.

Driver pulls up to the customers apartment, takes the package upstairs and is ready
to deliver the package and tada the app wants driver to call support because the
gps says it's too far away. Where should driver be according to the app ?
In front of the leasing office way the hell back up that way. Don't even know if
the customer will answer the door yet. trying to override with gps is not working
may work or it may not. If not, then whadaya do ? Deliver package and drive back
up to the front to mark it delivered ? What if you have 2 more apartments right there ?
Those are on the 1st floor, hooray ! But not done with this one yet. What a pain.
Driver doesn't have a gate code anyway so can't just drive in and out of the complex.
What if the app crashes, run out of battery (xtra pwr pack), or something else while
trying to jack with all this crap and mark the package delivered. AND if the driver
successfully delivered the package to the customer and is trusting the app to
remain stable long enough to get to the coordinate zone to confirm and something
goes wrong, returning to the customer's door and asking to scan the box again ?
That's crazy too ! Calling support ? NO ! It goes from bad to worse. Screw that noise.

If you have either the QR code (just that little piece of the label) or it's image on
another spare device ( we all carry a spare, right ?) then you can control how
this thing turns out. I believe you can also note the TBA number and enter that instead,
or a portion of it and I think that would work too, but I have not tested this yet.
I will test this next time I have a minute to spare, just to see if I can get away with it.

The green circle is still somewhat new and so we don't know all the cool workarounds yet.
As we discover them and go through the motions, we can share what works.


----------



## flexology

Ok, so after you hit "I've Arrived" the green circle doesn't immediately show up? In other words, when you went to see if the leasing office was closed you weren't able to note that you could scan it in at that time?

Edit: Oh I see, you also don't know if the customer will answer the door yet. Well if they don't, and you don't want to just drop it, I suppose you could call support at that time and just tell them what happened.


----------



## UTX1

flexology said:


> Ok, so after you hit "I've Arrived" the green circle doesn't immediately show up? In other words, when you went to see if the leasing office was closed you weren't able to note that you could scan it in at that time?
> 
> Edit: Oh I see, you also don't know if the customer will answer the door yet. Well if they don't, and you don't want to just drop it, I suppose you could call support at that time and just tell them what happened.


Right. That's when it SHOULD pop up. Then it would be something to work with,
It pops up after scanning the package. Even more odd is sometimes I know I'm parked
2 houses down and it doesn't say too far way. It allows the package to be delivered.


----------



## UTX1

flexology said:


> I suppose *you could call support* at that time and just tell them what happened.


Would rather the entire car explode with all the packages inside.


----------



## flexology

UTX1 said:


> Right. That's when it SHOULD pop up. Then it would be something to work with,
> It pops up after scanning the package. Even more odd is sometimes I know I'm parked
> 2 houses down and it doesn't say too far way. It allows the package to be delivered.


Well, maybe after "I've Arrived" scan the package(s) then head to the green dot. Go to "Home" which should un-scan the deliveries. Call the customer from there for attended deliveries; if they don't answer, mark as undeliverable?

Or - after "I've Arrived" scan the package(s) then go to "Home" which should un-scan the deliveries. Call the customer from there for all attended deliveries. Anyone who doesn't answer the phone for an attended delivery gets the delivery marked as undeliverable; for all other attended deliveries, go to the green dot and re-scan mark as delivered then go to the customer; and unattended deliveries get scanned and dropped as delivered at the green dot (which is cool since they are unattended anyway).


----------



## UTX1

flexology said:


> Well, maybe after "I've Arrived" scan the package(s) then head to the green dot. Go to "Home" which should un-scan the deliveries. Call the customer from there for attended deliveries; if they don't answer, mark as undeliverable?
> .


The only thing about it is, with an undelivered package you have to drive back to the station.
Sometimes it can not be avoided, but less often it happens all the better.

You know what ? Until the green GPS coordinate circle was programmed into the app,
there never before existed such a problem and whatever problem it is intended to solve
I'm instead seeing more potential systemic issues arising from its implementation.


----------



## sofla11

FlexDriver said:


> Other work like this?? lol !!
> View attachment 44296


Oh heck naw!


----------



## FlexDriver

sofla11 said:


> Oh heck naw!


lol!


----------



## UTX1

Okay, are you sitting down ? Here's the scoop.....

Hope those doing Prime are doing well. This goes out to those of us who chose to migrate over
to the the dot com in search of fame and glory. If you're on Prime, it may not have trickled down
to your assigned station....yet.

So, I'm talking to the one of the station managers this evening. There are 40 something flex routes
due to go out at 1700. Noticed lots of new faces this week. First time or first couple of times.

IF you are a seasoned driver and have suddenly encountered difficulty picking up blocks at 2200
or even during the day AND up until now you had no trouble doing so and could practically
schedule with your eyes closed and with one hand tied behind your back, standing on your head,
well, you get the idea, with the greatest of ease AND NOW you seem to be presented with a challenge ?
You are not hallucinating. This is happening by design. The new signups are being given a chance 
to drive, pick up and schedule some blocks, get their feet wet and show what they can do. 

How does this affect the other drivers? You guessed it. Up your ass. It's called rotation and it is happening
at various delivery stations throughout the network. Especially if you've been scheduling a significant
number of hours per week the last few weeks. Significant means greater than 40. You will still be able
to schedule blocks and get scheduled for blocks, but there is nothing random right now because the number
of newly on-boarded drivers who have yet to even deliver their first package has grown into a backlog.

So fair or unfair there is some robin hood scheduling going on right now.

As volume at various stations increases, there will be an increased need for more drivers.
These are the same drivers that are having their hours "rotated" or "managed" right now.
Some will get pissed off and go do something else, hence the need for the new drivers anyway.
But if they didn't do these things to piss them off, like give away their work to begin with, 
they might not run off so quickly and so often. No matter, it's always a numbers game.
One might think, " why keep hiring and on-boarding so many more new drivers if and
or until there's a need for them ? That's not the thinking of a sentient machine.
Amazon Machine says, "more. faster. cheaper. more." So this is what I came back with.

The idea of spreading the love around seems all very nice and all. From the inside out,
I could even see how this might make sense to Amazon. If it takes $ out of drivers pockets however,
especially those who've been doing well with Flex lately and may not do as well with all the sharing,
it's going to be a tough sell. Oh yea, take some of my money and give it to him. That's a great idea !

So there you go. 

disclaimer: It is obvious I have no idea what I'm talking about. I don't even know what day it is.


----------



## kmatt

UTX1 said:


> Okay, are you sitting down ? Here's the scoop.....
> 
> Hope those doing Prime are doing well. This goes out to those of us who chose to migrate over
> to the the dot com in search of fame and glory. If you're on Prime, it may not have trickled down
> to your assigned station....yet.
> 
> So, I'm talking to the one of the station managers this evening. There are 40 something flex routes
> due to go out at 1700. Noticed lots of new faces this week. First time or first couple of times.
> 
> IF you are a seasoned driver and have suddenly encountered difficulty picking up blocks at 2200
> or even during the day AND up until now you had no trouble doing so and could practically
> schedule with your eyes closed and with one hand tied behind your back, standing on your head,
> well, you get the idea, with the greatest of ease AND NOW you seem to be presented with a challenge ?
> You are not hallucinating. This is happening by design. The new signups are being given a chance
> to drive, pick up and schedule some blocks, get their feet wet and show what they can do.
> 
> How does this affect the other drivers? You guessed it. Up your ass. It's called rotation and it is happening
> at various delivery stations throughout the network. Especially if you've been scheduling a significant
> number of hours per week the last few weeks. Significant means greater than 40. You will still be able
> to schedule blocks and get scheduled for blocks, but there is nothing random right now because the number
> of newly on-boarded drivers who have yet to even deliver their first package has grown into a backlog.
> 
> So fair or unfair there is some robin hood scheduling going on right now.
> 
> As volume at various stations increases, there will be an increased need for more drivers.
> These are the same drivers that are having their hours "rotated" or "managed" right now.
> Some will get pissed off and go do something else, hence the need for the new drivers anyway.
> But if they didn't do these things to piss them off, like give away their work to begin with,
> they might not run off so quickly and so often. No matter, it's always a numbers game.
> One might think, " why keep hiring and on-boarding so many more new drivers if and
> or until there's a need for them ? That's not the thinking of a sentient machine.
> Amazon Machine says, "more. faster. cheaper. more." So this is what I came back with.
> 
> The idea of spreading the love around seems all very nice and all. From the inside out,
> I could even see how this might make sense to Amazon. If it takes $ out of drivers pockets however,
> especially those who've been doing well with Flex lately and may not do as well with all the sharing,
> it's going to be a tough sell. Oh yea, take some of my money and give it to him. That's a great idea !
> 
> So there you go.
> 
> disclaimer: It is obvious I have no idea what I'm talking about. I don't even know what day it is.


They are also throttling speeds to make it harder for experienced drivers to pickup blocks.


----------



## UTX1

kmatt said:


> They are also throttling speeds to make it harder for experienced drivers to pickup blocks.


Even if you have one of the fastest phones on the market it won't matter.
It's the device and IMEI that gets throttled over the network server.
Selective throttling, if you will.

I don't care what they do. It's their ball, their homefield and their game.
As a "spectator", even a "fan" of the event, why would I sit there and listen
to the announcer tell me the yellow water I see dripping from the upper stands
is just rain and not to worry because we all get wet sometimes.

Piss on me ? Piss on you, Marv Albert...or is that Bob Costas ?
That sonavabish, it is Bob Costas ! That little weasel !


----------



## kmatt

UTX1 said:


> Even if you have one of the fastest phones on the market it won't matter.
> It's the device and IMEI that gets throttled over the network server.
> Selective throttling, if you will.
> 
> I don't care what they do. It's their ball, their homefield and their game.
> As a "spectator", even a "fan" of the event, why would I sit there and listen
> to the announcer tell me the yellow water I see dripping from the upper stands
> is just rain and not to worry because we all get wet sometimes.
> 
> Piss on me ? Piss on you, Marv Albert...or is that Bob Costas ?
> That sonavabish, it is Bob Costas ! That little weasel !


Lol! You have a way with words UTX1.


----------



## UTX1

On a lighter note....

For those who might think... "Oh, for christ sake, here he goes again....."
"why doesn't he just STFU about Amazon already ?"

Gee, thanks for your support 

And it's not that they're giving ME the shaft more than any one else.
In fact, I have no problem scheduling blocks, even with the throttle.

I'm getting ready to go in there right now and later in the day I'm doing some more.

Ergo, vis-a-vis, concordantly, lookie, I ain't bullshittin'...

And there's lots of us that do this everyday, at least twice a day,
regardless of how they yank our chain. I'm certainly not special.










What I'm ranting about in these recent declarations is that the people that are working
with great dedication to make this program a success are getting the short end and
if I didn't have a little practical knowledge of how the process really works, not how 
you're being told it works, or how it's supposed to work, but how it really works
I'd be getting screwed also. Then I would be unhappy. I want to be happy.

I can't even take a screenshot of the app anymore. I have to take a pic of the phone.
They don't trust us with screenies of the app, like we're going to sell it to China.

If I give away everything here, I'd be putting myself out, sorry. But I think it's fair
for the folks who have worked hard to make this thing work to Amazon's benefit
be given due respect for their efforts. Don't wipe someone's ass with them.
As for the new folks, treat them fairly also. If you're going to hire them then yes,
give them the work they signed up for. If you don't have any work for them yet,
why hire hundreds of them at a time across the company when outside contract
delivery companies are still doing half the volume of some stations? WTF ?

Okay, I gotta go. it's 9:50 and they're lining up outside......


----------



## nighthawk398

UTX1 said:


> Why do I flex ? Okay, my video is going to be a collage of all the semi-nude/half naked people
> that come to the door to accept a package delivery. People in only a pair of boxers at 2 in the afternoon.
> People huffing and puffing from having sex, crawling off their partner to answer the door just to
> hear me exclaim, "thank you for shopping with Amazon !!!" . People so high as hell on every kind
> of chemical, coming to the door and going, "whoa! amazon..that's so cool ! did I order that ??"
> 
> This is the side of Flex I'd like to showcase. Regular people getting in touch with their deviant side.


Hahaha I got a crazy one yesterday where I gave the small box to a child and they lady got upset saying, you don't give a package like THAT to a child, I finally had to apologize and say they don't tell me whats in it, then she calmed down, I wonder what was in it


----------



## nighthawk398

UTX1 said:


> Okay, are you sitting down ? Here's the scoop.....
> 
> Hope those doing Prime are doing well. This goes out to those of us who chose to migrate over
> to the the dot com in search of fame and glory. If you're on Prime, it may not have trickled down
> to your assigned station....yet.
> 
> So, I'm talking to the one of the station managers this evening. There are 40 something flex routes
> due to go out at 1700. Noticed lots of new faces this week. First time or first couple of times.
> 
> IF you are a seasoned driver and have suddenly encountered difficulty picking up blocks at 2200
> or even during the day AND up until now you had no trouble doing so and could practically
> schedule with your eyes closed and with one hand tied behind your back, standing on your head,
> well, you get the idea, with the greatest of ease AND NOW you seem to be presented with a challenge ?
> You are not hallucinating. This is happening by design. The new signups are being given a chance
> to drive, pick up and schedule some blocks, get their feet wet and show what they can do.
> 
> How does this affect the other drivers? You guessed it. Up your ass. It's called rotation and it is happening
> at various delivery stations throughout the network. Especially if you've been scheduling a significant
> number of hours per week the last few weeks. Significant means greater than 40. You will still be able
> to schedule blocks and get scheduled for blocks, but there is nothing random right now because the number
> of newly on-boarded drivers who have yet to even deliver their first package has grown into a backlog.
> 
> So fair or unfair there is some robin hood scheduling going on right now.
> 
> As volume at various stations increases, there will be an increased need for more drivers.
> These are the same drivers that are having their hours "rotated" or "managed" right now.
> Some will get pissed off and go do something else, hence the need for the new drivers anyway.
> But if they didn't do these things to piss them off, like give away their work to begin with,
> they might not run off so quickly and so often. No matter, it's always a numbers game.
> One might think, " why keep hiring and on-boarding so many more new drivers if and
> or until there's a need for them ? That's not the thinking of a sentient machine.
> Amazon Machine says, "more. faster. cheaper. more." So this is what I came back with.
> 
> The idea of spreading the love around seems all very nice and all. From the inside out,
> I could even see how this might make sense to Amazon. If it takes $ out of drivers pockets however,
> especially those who've been doing well with Flex lately and may not do as well with all the sharing,
> it's going to be a tough sell. Oh yea, take some of my money and give it to him. That's a great idea !
> 
> So there you go.
> 
> disclaimer: It is obvious I have no idea what I'm talking about. I don't even know what day it is.


wait same day deliveries for 6pm shifts show up between 2 and 4 just keep checking


----------



## Flexer

I was getting same day deliveries pretty much at will and had a strategy down. It seems the past two weeks have not gone accordingly. 0 scheduled hours and unable to grab blocks like I was before on Prime Now. Thought it would open up more with Prime, Hotwheels and Sprouts, but seems to be the opposite.


----------



## UTX1

nighthawk398 said:


> Hahaha I got a crazy one yesterday where I gave the small box to a child and they lady got upset saying, you don't give a package like THAT to a child, I finally had to apologize and say they don't tell me whats in it, then she calmed down,
> 
> I wonder what was in it


You and I both know what was is the box.... a purple vulcanized rubber dong.
Industry estimates for the last 5 years indicate that this item alone has accounted for
nearly 38 percent of total Amazon worldwide volume.....okay, not really.......

Was the box longer than 12 inches ? If so, then ya' it was probably a rubber dong.


----------



## nighthawk398

UTX1 said:


> You and I both know what was is the box.... a purple vulcanized rubber dong.
> Industry estimates for the last 5 years indicate that this item alone has accounted for
> nearly 38 percent of total Amazon worldwide volume.....okay, not really.......
> 
> Was the box longer than 12 inches ? If so, then ya' it was probably a rubber dong.


I think it was an A3 box


----------



## UTX1

nighthawk398 said:


> I think it was an A3 box


 A1 and A3 are just over 9 inches in length. 
Even without the french tickler attachment, that wouldn't fit.
Probably just some edible underwear. Didn't want the kid to eat it.


----------



## nighthawk398

UTX1 said:


> The green circle is a well-intentioned idea that performs poorly in practice.
> In fact, it fails often...Not always, but often. Here's a detailed example:
> 
> It's a Sunday. Apartment complex leasing office is closed. Driver has a package
> that is scheduled to be delivered this day. Of course there is no gate code, but
> that's another problem, skip it for now. A resident goes in and so just like a
> good pizza delivery driver, Flex driver follows them in. Now, the apartment building
> where the customer is located is through the gate, a turn to the right and about
> a dozen buildings down. Naturally, the apartment is located on the third floor.
> 
> Driver pulls up to the customers apartment, takes the package upstairs and is ready
> to deliver the package and tada the app wants driver to call support because the
> gps says it's too far away. Where should driver be according to the app ?
> In front of the leasing office way the hell back up that way. Don't even know if
> the customer will answer the door yet. trying to override with gps is not working
> may work or it may not. If not, then whadaya do ? Deliver package and drive back
> up to the front to mark it delivered ? What if you have 2 more apartments right there ?
> Those are on the 1st floor, hooray ! But not done with this one yet. What a pain.
> Driver doesn't have a gate code anyway so can't just drive in and out of the complex.
> What if the app crashes, run out of battery (xtra pwr pack), or something else while
> trying to jack with all this crap and mark the package delivered. AND if the driver
> successfully delivered the package to the customer and is trusting the app to
> remain stable long enough to get to the coordinate zone to confirm and something
> goes wrong, returning to the customer's door and asking to scan the box again ?
> That's crazy too ! Calling support ? NO ! It goes from bad to worse. Screw that noise.
> 
> If you have either the QR code (just that little piece of the label) or it's image on
> another spare device ( we all carry a spare, right ?) then you can control how
> this thing turns out. I believe you can also note the TBA number and enter that instead,
> or a portion of it and I think that would work too, but I have not tested this yet.
> I will test this next time I have a minute to spare, just to see if I can get away with it.
> 
> The green circle is still somewhat new and so we don't know all the cool workarounds yet.
> As we discover them and go through the motions, we can share what works.


speaking of apartments I was at this cool one the other day in Irving /Las Colinas where they had a system where you scam the shipping label and enter the apartment number, it then records each box, took me all but 5 min to deliver the 15 packages to this building I was done with my 4 hr shift in about an hour that day


----------



## UTX1

Dateline Dallas Texas
June 13th, 2016 02:30pm

Holy hurricanes, batman ! It's raining cats n' dogs outside.
For those delivering amazon smiles out there, please drive safe.


----------



## UTX1

nighthawk398 said:


> speaking of apartments I was at this cool one the other day in Irving /Las Colinas where they had a system where you scam the shipping label and enter the apartment number, it then records each box, took me all but 5 min to deliver the 15 packages to this building I was done with my 4 hr shift in about an hour that day


Is this the one where you put each package in a locker ? 
The resident comes to the mailroom and puts in the code
and the locker door holding their package pops open.

Or what it something else ?


----------



## nighthawk398

just grabbed 6m shift I am sure there will be lots of boxes with this rain


----------



## nighthawk398

UTX1 said:


> Is this the one where you put each package in a locker ?
> The resident comes to the mailroom and puts in the code
> and the locker door holding their package pops open.
> 
> Or what it something else ?


yes but the locked was just one big room with all the boxes


----------



## UTX1

nighthawk398 said:


> yes but the locked was just one big room with all the boxes


That's the one ! Yes I like that thing. It's like the Orange Amazon lockers starting to
appear in neighborhoods in LA and SF. No more lost packages left in "safe locations".
As convenient as going to a RedBox to get a DVD. The system is called Parcel Pending.
They haven't had a big roll out yet that I've seen and the lockers are kinda dull looking,
just grey panels without any major fan fare or advertising.


----------



## UTX1

Flexer said:


> I was getting same day deliveries pretty much at will and had a strategy down. It seems the past two weeks have not gone accordingly. 0 scheduled hours and unable to grab blocks like I was before on Prime Now. Thought it would open up more with Prime, Hotwheels and Sprouts, but seems to be the opposite.


So then Flexer, what are you doing to keep busy ?

There's still plenty of work out here in Big D.
If you're not getting plenty, poke around a little and you'll see
it's actually tougher to not bump into work as you go along.

Lot's of companies need competent help. You've got some experience now as well
so you could likely pick a choose a little, if you were so inclined.


----------



## nighthawk398

Flexer said:


> I was getting same day deliveries pretty much at will and had a strategy down. It seems the past two weeks have not gone accordingly. 0 scheduled hours and unable to grab blocks like I was before on Prime Now. Thought it would open up more with Prime, Hotwheels and Sprouts, but seems to be the opposite.


Whats Hot wheels and Sprouts?


----------



## kmatt

nighthawk398 said:


> Whats Hot wheels and Sprouts?


Hot wheels is restaurant delivery and sprouts is grocery delivery all done by flex drivers. The sprouts thing really doesn't make sense to me. Most of what I deliver are groceries for Prime Now customers.


----------



## kmatt

Update after update Amazon just makes this "gig" more difficult. Anyone want to send me an old update through PM? This new one sucks a$$.


----------



## kmatt

Warehouse manager said the 40 hour caps will go away once the holiday season arrives. I hope this is true. Other markets were paying time and half ($27) the 3 days before Xmas.


----------



## UTX1

kmatt said:


> Warehouse manager said the 40 hour caps will go away once the holiday season arrives.
> I hope this is true. Other markets were paying time and half ($27) the 3 days before Xmas.


That wouldn't surprise me, as holiday season volume is at least double, perhaps triple off season volume.
An average Amazon fulfillment site doing 80k pkgs/day will surge to over 200k/day the last week before xmas.
It's only like that from around the middle of December until the 23rd, but the period leading up to it for the
last few weeks of the year slowly climbs until boom and then after about the middle of January, it's very quiet.

Remember though, Peak Season is like 4 months away. That's ages from now.

Last year for Black Friday and the days that followed, I was doing only Prime Now (2hr blocks)
and ran 7 days strong with at least 4 or 5 blocks a day, some were scheduled but most were not.
The tips were sometimes as good as the pay, plus on certain days as mentioned, it was $27/hr base + tips.

What's coming up way before that is Prime Day. Should be around the 3rd week of July.
To learn more about Prime Day 2016, there are many articles out there......here's a link to one:

http://www.streetinsider.com/Corpor...)+Gearing+up+for+2016+Prime+Day/11736056.html

So for the week around Prime Day there will be lots to do and either inside or contract side of AMZN
should offer above average opportunities. Also, the crisis count will go up as well @ Amazon.
That means more fubars per hour, more fubared people per square foot, more fubared orders.
Within crisis also lies opportunity. If you can picture how that works, you'll profit from it.
"...oh snap ! we need more drivers !" "...I have all these one hours that are going to be late !"
"....Here, just drop this off, I'll get you another block as soon as you get back..."
"....You wanna block ?" " ...I did ten hours already today, man..." "yea well, you want another one ?"

Stuff like that.


----------



## UTX1

Oh, almost forgot....

By that time (end of the year or late towards the end) the opportunity to deliver BOTH
Amazon Prime Now AND standard delivery parcels (dot com) on one Flex account
should become a reality. No word yet on exactly when, but about 6 months ago it was
something left on the back burner until the DD stations were running at cruising speed.

As was promised at launch of a number of DD's, roughly 90 days (originally 60) after launch,
the function to schedule multiple blocks in a single day was made active (like 8 hours, instead of only 4).

So, the dual mode, multiple site scheduling process is probably still something Amazon wants to do.
Like anything else, it takes months to get it to work its way through the pipeline. Patience is key.
I believe that they eventually will get something like this going because the only time
they will lie to you is when they're looking you straight in the eyes, right to your face.
The rest of the time, the company has a rather decent record of proclaiming what's going to happen next
and then following through with it.


----------



## kmatt

UTX1 said:


> That wouldn't surprise me, as holiday season volume is at least double, perhaps triple off season volume.
> An average Amazon fulfillment site doing 80k pkgs/day will surge to over 200k/day the last week before xmas.
> It's only like that from around the middle of December until the 23rd, but the period leading up to it for the
> last few weeks of the year slowly climbs until boom and then after about the middle of January, it's very quiet.
> 
> Remember though, Peak Season is like 4 months away. That's ages from now.
> 
> Last year for Black Friday and the days that followed, I was doing only Prime Now (2hr blocks)
> and ran 7 days strong with at least 4 or 5 blocks a day, some were scheduled but most were not.
> The tips were sometimes as good as the pay, plus on certain days as mentioned, it was $27/hr base + tips.
> 
> What's coming up way before that is Prime Day. Should be around the 3rd week of July.
> To learn more about Prime Day 2016, there are many articles out there......here's a link to one:
> 
> http://www.streetinsider.com/Corpor...)+Gearing+up+for+2016+Prime+Day/11736056.html
> 
> So for the week around Prime Day there will be lots to do and either inside or contract side of AMZN
> should offer above average opportunities. Also, the crisis count will go up as well @ Amazon.
> That means more fubars per hour, more fubared people per square foot, more fubared orders.
> Within crisis also lies opportunity. If you can picture how that works, you'll profit from it.
> "...oh snap ! we need more drivers !" "...I have all these one hours that are going to be late !"
> "....Here, just drop this off, I'll get you another block as soon as you get back..."
> "....You wanna block ?" " ...I did ten hours already today, man..." "yea well, you want another one ?"
> 
> Stuff like that.


Thanks. I will keep Prime day open then!


----------



## jab97266

kmatt said:


> What is a 205 error? Is that the code # for the famous red technical error while trying to pick up a block? I've never paid attention to the number.


Sorry, I don't know... but I have an error code "support code 516 " can't sync with device. My phone is set up correctly (LG Stylus). I tried 3 different phones and same error.
Worked fine until last Wednesday. Any ideas on what to do? I reinstalled app... restored phone to factory... attended the q&a to get a new download link... but still no one from amazon has helped me.


----------



## UTX1

jab97266 said:


> Sorry, I don't know... but I have an error code "support code 516 " can't sync with device. My phone is set up correctly (LG Stylus). I tried 3 different phones and same error.
> Worked fine until last Wednesday. Any ideas on what to do? I reinstalled app... restored phone to factory... attended the q&a to get a new download link... but still no one from amazon has helped me.


Do you have the red screen showing the error code running right now ?

If you do, what happens on your screen if you tap the back button ?


----------



## jab97266

UTX1 said:


> Do you have the red screen showing the error code running right now ?
> 
> If you do, what happens on your screen if you tap the back button ?


If I click the back button it takes me back to the screen where I originally pressed the Delivery app icon.
If I pressed it on the apps menu, the back button took me there to where my apps are. If I pushed the icon on my home screen, the back button goes back to the home screen.

the app still is open though on the same screen. pushing the try again button over and over is pointless.


----------



## dereck

Can u specify the version of delivery app?

Over the course about 2 months, ive gotten pretty savvy with this app, its a mess!

I believe u need 1.019 not the 1.028. 

When did u upgrade to the latest ver? Was it working afterward? Usually this is done autoly , u get something like rabbit update


----------



## Flexer

UTX1 said:


> So then Flexer, what are you doing to keep busy ?
> 
> There's still plenty of work out here in Big D.
> If you're not getting plenty, poke around a little and you'll see
> it's actually tougher to not bump into work as you go along.
> 
> Lot's of companies need competent help. You've got some experience now as well
> so you could likely pick a choose a little, if you were so inclined.


I have a full time job, so I'm not too worried about finding another train wreck to be part of lol.
I was actually able to schedule 4-6 at the 10pm scramble and 6-10 throughout the day so I got my normal schedule in. I guess I just needed to voice my opinion and Amazon responded with giving my hours back...


----------



## jab97266

dereck said:


> Can u specify the version of delivery app?
> 
> Over the course about 2 months, ive gotten pretty savvy with this app, its a mess!
> 
> I believe u need 1.019 not the 1.028.
> 
> When did u upgrade to the latest ver? Was it working afterward? Usually this is done autoly , u get something like rabbit update


Last upgrade was downloaded yesterday at the amazon flex q&a. Delivery version 3.0.2801.0-NAProd_302308610


----------



## Alysia

How do I download the app?


----------



## FlexDriver

Alysia said:


> How do I download the app?


They should have provided the link during online session, if you missed that, you have to contact support for help > *[email protected]*


----------



## GorgeousDutch

UberChad said:


> Your welcome
> 
> Ok gotcha. So how long did background check take


The urlich is expired. I REALLY want that app. Would u possibly email it to me privately?


----------



## twinklejones

Phx peeps. What's the difference between pickup locations Sky Harbor UAZ1 vs. Sky Harbor DPX1?


----------



## LV-Reni

Ok, so has anyone gotten a NEW update lately? I have been doing the airplane mode trick for the last couple weeks (feels like forever). I'm just wondering if its safe to let it update yet?


----------



## UTX1

UTX1 said:


> The green circle is a well-intentioned idea that performs poorly in practice.
> In fact, it fails often...Not always, but often.
> 
> If you have either the QR code (just that little piece of the label) or it's image on
> another spare device ( we all carry a spare, right ?) then you can control how
> this thing turns out. I believe you can also note the TBA number and enter that instead,
> or a portion of it and I think that would work too, but I have not tested this yet.
> I will test this next time I have a minute to spare, just to see if I can get away with it.


Okay, as promised, I used the TBAO <--(that's a zero, not letter "0") in place of
a barcode label to scan to complete a delivery. It worked more often than not.
The times that it failed seemed to be when I was at a much greater distance from
the green circle coordinates. I tried to do several packages this way and as I said,
it "beeps" as if a barcode was scanned and then the "where are you leaving the package?"
screen pulls up to allow driver to complete the delivery. On some of the drops however,
after choosing "i'm at the location, but my gps is not working" the screen would hang
when tapping "scan the package" and not allow either a scan or a TBA # manual entry.

In other words, you still can not trust the app to perform as expected.

It's getting bloated as well. When the app is running, there's a boatload of other data
being loaded on the device in addition to the 40megs or so that comprise the app code.
a couple months ago it was only 35, if I remember correctly, so it's grown.
Much of the data is stored on the device, not the SD card. Total storage well exceeds 100MB










This is stock. The particular phone is not rooted. The app is a hog !

I have enough memory on the device, but I'm starting to foresee a point in time
when the 2 gigs of memory device guideline may begin to get more real,
whereas for now it's said to be required, but we know it's not necessary
because you can run the app on a 1GB phone. Maybe later with more bloat,
the app will need some more ram. Like everything else, things run more smoothly
when you have several buckets of ram on your device.

Notice as well, I have the 3.0.2801 build running here. Even though the previous builds
were more stable, I do find some of the features in development that each upgrade brings
to be useful at times and I want to become familiar with them, in case they one day
work as intended. Then at least I'd know what's going on. The compromise is that
with each new release, the app seems to be getting more unpredictable, less stable.


----------



## nighthawk398

I guess mine is more of a hog then yours but I could delete data I guess


----------



## frequency

Hi folks,

Got my Nexus 6 to run the latest update. You'll have to install systemless Xposed and get the Security Bypasser module. The Flex app devs are using a library called Rootbeer to check for root. Unfortunately, it screws up on certain devices that aren't rooted. So to get around the root check, you need to root. Ironic, eh?

I can't post links, but search for the following for the relevant information.


[Q] Need help bypassing Root-Check with Native Code
[UNOFFICIAL] [Systemless Xposed

Hope this helps someone. Obviously this won't be for everyone. I wouldn't recommend this procedure unless you know what you're doing and like getting your hands dirty. Just make sure to backup beforehand!


----------



## nighthawk398

anyone in Dallas grab a 6pm shift today or yesterday?


----------



## uberbomber

frequency said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Got my Nexus 6 to run the latest update. You'll have to install systemless Xposed and get the Security Bypasser module. The Flex app devs are using a library called Rootbeer to check for root. Unfortunately, it screws up on certain devices that aren't rooted. So to get around the root check, you need to root. Ironic, eh?
> 
> I can't post links, but search for the following for the relevant information.
> 
> 
> [Q] Need help bypassing Root-Check with Native Code
> [UNOFFICIAL] [Systemless Xposed
> 
> Hope this helps someone. Obviously this won't be for everyone. I wouldn't recommend this procedure unless you know what you're doing and like getting your hands dirty. Just make sure to backup beforehand!


Damn, good looking out! That worked for the phone I already had rooted with Xposed on.

Now I have a phone with the 2801.1 update, two with the 2801.0, and one with 2617. Time to see if I can get hours again on this one


----------



## GrandpaD

frequency Thanks for the information. Just FYI, I was successful with just a standard (not seamless) xposed installation and adding the Security bypass module. I'd already had the root cloak module, which obviously didn't work. Once I installed & rebooted, Flex took the update and I was able to successfully log on. I'm in a 6 running a custom ASOP rom. I'm now on 2801.0. However, I might note, I was able to get hours and even got block opening alerts with the 2617 version...but had to do the airplane mode dance to log in.


----------



## UTX1

nighthawk398 said:


> anyone in Dallas grab a 6pm shift today or yesterday?


The 5 pms are just about turning into 6 pms with the line wrapped half way around the building.
There are times when they haven't built the 5 pm routes yet by 530 and drivers are waiting for racks.

Any one else notice the wait times are getting slightly longer ?


----------



## uberbomber

GrandpaD said:


> frequency Thanks for the information. Just FYI, I was successful with just a standard (not seamless) xposed installation and adding the Security bypass module. I'd already had the root cloak module, which obviously didn't work. Once I installed & rebooted, Flex took the update and I was able to successfully log on. I'm in a 6 running a custom ASOP rom. I'm now on 2801.0. However, I might note, I was able to get hours and even got block opening alerts with the 2617 version...but had to do the airplane mode dance to log in.


Exact same on everything, except I'm on a Stock ROM. I couldn't get hours with the 2617 version, however.


----------



## uberbomber

UTX1 said:


> The 5 pms are just about turning into 6 pms with the line wrapped half way around the building.
> There are times when they haven't built the 5 pm routes yet by 530 and drivers are waiting for racks.
> 
> Any one else notice the wait times are getting slightly longer ?


Yes. I got back almost an hour early for my next block, and still didn't leave until ****ing five minutes after the next hour. However, they did give two people that were there before me because they arrived back late from their previous route deliveries about five minutes after I arrived. By the time I left out, there were already about 20 drivers back from their routes, so it was like I came back early for nothing.


----------



## UTX1

uberbomber said:


> Yes. I got back almost an hour early for my next block, and still didn't leave until &%[email protected]!*ing five minutes after the next hour. However, they did give two people that were there before me because they arrived back late from their previous route deliveries about five minutes after I arrived. By the time I left out, there were already about 20 drivers back from their routes, so it was like I came back early for nothing.


But they still value your partnership, right ? So guess it's all good.....not


----------



## FlexDriver

GrandpaD said:


> frequency Thanks for the information. Just FYI, I was successful with just a standard (not seamless) xposed installation and adding the Security bypass module. I'd already had the root cloak module, which obviously didn't work. Once I installed & rebooted, Flex took the update and I was able to successfully log on. I'm in a 6 running a custom ASOP rom. I'm now on 2801.0. However, I might note, I was able to get hours and even got block opening alerts with the 2617 version...but had to do the airplane mode dance to log in.


What is "Airplane mode Trick" refers to, and how it works? just curious!
TIA


----------



## kmatt

You gotta love how Amazon talks about drone deliveries weekly and clearly doesn't give a rats ass about us humans making actual deliveries.


----------



## kmatt

FlexDriver said:


> What is "Airplane mode Trick" refers to, and how it works? just curious!
> TIA


me too


----------



## UTX1

kmatt said:


> You gotta love how Amazon talks about drone deliveries weekly and clearly doesn't give a rats ass about us humans making actual deliveries.


Didn't they tell you ? WE are the drones.
That's what they call us after we load up and drive off.

"...Send in the drones !" " ..okay the drones are gone, so, what are we ordering for lunch?"

We're not even human f*****g beings ! 
We are grabtastic pieces of amphibian s**t !


----------



## FlexDriver

UTX1 said:


> Didn't they tell you ? WE are the drones.
> That's what they call us after we load up and drive off.
> 
> "...Send in the drones !" " ..okay the drones are gone, so, what are we ordering for lunch?"
> 
> We're not even human f*****g beings ! We are grabtastic pieces of amphibian s**t


The money they make $10.50/hr (warehouse associates) they cannot afford to "ORDER" anything, they have to go to CrapDonald's and get something to eat from the "Dollar Menu"....................


----------



## UTX1

FlexDriver said:


> The money they make $10.50/hr (warehouse associates) they cannot afford to "ORDER" anything, they have to go to CrapDonald's and get something to eat from the "Dollar Menu"....................


Well no, the associates can starve for all they care. 
The shift manager, site leader, and several key positions are salary, 
but the log specs are in at around $20-$22/hr. Even Tier 3's are @ $15.

Associates are Tier Level 1 and seldom go past $12 without either
getting promoted, quitting or picking up a hatchet and driving uber.....
....wait... that's another thread. Sorry, got lost for a moment.


----------



## GrandpaD

FlexDriver said:


> What is "Airplane mode Trick" refers to, and how it works? just curious!
> TIA


 Sorry, I thought it was in this thread already.
If you open the app and it starts to update, immediately press airplane mode on your phone settings. That turns off your Wi-Fi and cell service and stops the update. This is only for versions before 2801.0.

Type in your login info and press sign in (you have to do this otherwise it'll try to update when you leave airplane mode).

Now press airplane mode again to regain your signal and press sign in again. You'll be logged in now with whatever version of the app you have.

You'll have to do that each time. However, if you have a block assigned, it'll stay logged in throughout your block.


----------



## uberbomber

GrandpaD said:


> Sorry, I thought it was in this thread already.
> If you open the app and it starts to update, immediately press airplane mode on your phone settings. That turns off your Wi-Fi and cell service and stops the update. This is only for versions before 2801.0.
> 
> Type in your login info and press sign in (you have to do this otherwise it'll try to update when you leave airplane mode).
> 
> Now press airplane mode again to regain your signal and press sign in again. You'll be logged in now with whatever version of the app you have.
> 
> You'll have to do that each time. However, if you have a block assigned, it'll stay logged in throughout your block.


There's a VERY simple workaround to the airplane mode trick. It also works to clear out the "Continue Delivering" after you finish your block(s) from the newest set of updates.


----------



## FlexDriver

UTX1 said:


> Well no, the associates can starve for all they care.
> The shift manager, site leader, and several key positions are salary,
> but the log specs are in at around $20-$22/hr. Even Tier 3's are @ $15.
> 
> Associates are Tier Level 1 and seldom go past $12 without either
> getting promoted, quitting or picking up a hatchet and driving uber.....
> ....wait... that's another thread. Sorry, got lost for a moment.


Not here, they start at $10.50-10.75, it fluctuates market to market! 
e.g
https://search.amazondelivers.jobs/...illment-associate-part-time-utn1/3413/1784604


----------



## UTX1

FlexDriver said:


> Not here, they start at $10.50-10.75, it fluctuates market to market!


There's not a Logistics Specialist working at Amazon for less than $17 anywhere.
At the delivery stations, these are the people at the desks, not the ones handling packages.
Those are Tier Level 1 Associates.

The associates make 10,11 bucks in most cities, west coast & eastern seaboard start at $13,
Seattle is soon to be higher than that, but again these are the warehouse Tier 1's and seasonals.

Ops mgr at the amzn site I worked at once was salaried at 80k, worked 19 hours a DAY during peak.
Most everyone else, made less than 11 dollars per hour. Keep in mind though, those are the folks
who actually do the physical work (unload trucks, sort pkgs, order-pulling, lift heavy boxes).

Amazon Leadership is paid much differently (and considerably more, of course) than the
entry-level warehouse associate. When I was younger, I did plenty of that kind of work
and it often paid less for an entire 40 or 50 hour week than these kids make in a single day.

Lumpers used to cost about $25 to unload an entire trailer. (30 yrs ago)
For around $40~ in today's wages, amazon gets 3 or 4 trailers unloaded.
They're getting paid like it was 1970. The rest of them walk around and do squat.


----------



## FlexDriver

UTX1 said:


> There's not a Logistics Specialist working at Amazon for less than $17 anywhere.
> At the delivery stations, these are the people at the desks, not the ones handling packages.
> Those are Tier Level 1 Associates.
> 
> The associates make 10,11 bucks in most cities, west coast & eastern seaboard start at $13,
> Seattle is soon to be higher than that, but again these are the warehouse Tier 1's and seasonals.
> 
> Ops mgr at the amzn site I worked at once was salaried at 80k, worked 19 hours a DAY during peak.
> Most everyone else, made less than 11 dollars per hour. Keep in mind though, those are the folks
> who actually do the physical work (unload trucks, sort pkgs, order-pulling, lift heavy boxes).
> 
> Amazon Leadership is paid much differently (and considerably more, of course) than the
> entry-level warehouse associate. When I was younger, I did plenty of that kind of work
> and it often paid less for an entire 40 or 50 hour week than these kids make in a single day.
> 
> Lumpers used to cost about $25 to unload an entire trailer. (30 yrs ago)
> For around $40~ in today's wages, amazon gets 3 or 4 trailers unloaded.
> They're getting paid like it was 1970. The rest of them walk around and do squat.


I did mentioned "warehouse associates" NOT "Logistics Specialist" see post # 1319 on previous page .....
At the station I see package handlers and leadership too!


----------



## GrandpaD

uberbomber said:


> There's a VERY simple workaround to the airplane mode trick. It also works to clear out the "Continue Delivering" after you finish your block(s) from the newest set of updates.


I'm certain there probably is one. I just did that method occasionally to try to grab a few blocks at 10pm. But, now with the xposed module, I won't have to worry (until they try something different).


----------



## UTX1

FlexDriver said:


> I did mentioned "warehouse associates" NOT "Logistics Specialist" see post # 1319 on previous page .....
> At the station I see package handlers and leadership too!


Right, no I get what you're saying... But look it, here's essentially the same job, but in Seattle it starts at $13.50

https://search.amazondelivers.jobs/...sonal-associate-downtown-seattle/3413/2163735

They're giving them the option to drive as well for extra $.

That's not Flex though, because internal hires can't contract and work as employees.

Senior Operations Managers pull in 100K and are expected to do a job that would usually pay 150k or more elsewhere.
But it's a free country and what often happens is they do some resume building as management in a major company
like Amazon and then by having the experience and the titles and all, they move over to another company
and get paid better, sometimes a lot better.


----------



## UTX1

It's clearly obvious that I have no education and could not manage my way out of a wet paper sack. 
This is why I have been relegated to the tasks of driving packages around town and picking up
uber strangers in the middle of the night. I have no skills - social, professional, technical, sexual ,
interplanetary, or otherwise. I don't even know how I managed to find this forum without a map.

The future is so bleak and miserable. At this time, I solicit someone, anyone's help to find a reason
to continue. A purpose, a reason, some justification to keep going.... Please at least help me look up 
some of the big words I just typed and tell me what they mean. My ignorance has proceeded me.

WAIT ! I have an idea. I could go back to doing what I used to do ! 
You wouldn't believe how I used to make a buck. Not sure if I should share this info......


----------



## uberbomber

Working at the warehouse for Amazon is a joke. At least the old blue badge associates had a bit of incentive (good, cheap insurance, lots of paid time off, UPT, monthly vacation time, and the ability to cover your own time at the time clock instead of depending on the incompetent HR staff using your PTO and vacation time), but now, it's just dumb. I can't believe how many old faces I saw that were still there from the opening. Think they're making about $11.50 now, and I know some had to fight for that raise.

I remember when they showed us the pay scale for a Tier-1 associate. I think it was somewhere around 25 or 50 cents a year, with a cap of $2.00. I believe at least 20 associates walked out right there in the middle of that meeting.


----------



## J.F.R.

GrandpaD said:


> Sorry, I thought it was in this thread already.
> If you open the app and it starts to update, immediately press airplane mode on your phone settings. That turns off your Wi-Fi and cell service and stops the update. This is only for versions before 2801.0.
> 
> Type in your login info and press sign in (you have to do this otherwise it'll try to update when you leave airplane mode).
> 
> Now press airplane mode again to regain your signal and press sign in again. You'll be logged in now with whatever version of the app you have.
> 
> You'll have to do that each time. However, if you have a block assigned, it'll stay logged in throughout your block.


Excuse my ignorance, but why would you want the Amazon App from updating?

I signed on about 2 weeks ago and didn't deliver this week due to being in the wrong area (my option they game me was 50 miles away). So I finally was able today to reset the app (clear data) and they has a selected area closer to me (20 miles away). So today is Thursday and to my understanding thesis when the schedules are done?

Thanks


----------



## GrandpaD

J.F.R. said:


> Excuse my ignorance, but why would you want the Amazon App from updating?
> Thanks


On certain phones (Primarily Nexus 6 and 6P) when the app updated, the user would get a black screen saying the phone was rooted and then cease to function. This happened whether the phone was rooted or not. By stopping the update process the driver could log on.


----------



## J.F.R.

GrandpaD said:


> On certain phones (Primarily Nexus 6 and 6P) when the app updated, the user would get a black screen saying the phone was rooted and then cease to function. This happened whether the phone was rooted or not. By stopping the update process the driver could log on.


Okay thanks, great work around for those users!


----------



## UTX1

uberbomber said:


> Working at the warehouse for Amazon is a joke. At least the old blue badge associates had a bit of incentive (good, cheap insurance, lots of paid time off, UPT, monthly vacation time, and the ability to cover your own time at the time clock instead of depending on the incompetent HR staff using your PTO and vacation time), but now, it's just dumb. I can't believe how many old faces I saw that were still there from the opening. Think they're making about $11.50 now, and I know some had to fight for that raise.
> 
> I remember when they showed us the pay scale for a Tier-1 associate. I think it was somewhere around 25 or 50 cents a year, with a cap of $2.00. I believe at least 20 associates walked out right there in the middle of that meeting.


Sadly, every part of this is accurate. 

On the bright side....uhhmm, well.... How 'bout them cowboys ? 
I guess there's not a bright side. Let's check tomorrow for the bright side.


----------



## jab97266

dereck said:


> Can u specify the version of delivery app?
> 
> Over the course about 2 months, ive gotten pretty savvy with this app, its a mess!
> 
> I believe u need 1.019 not the 1.028.
> 
> When did u upgrade to the latest ver? Was it working afterward? Usually this is done autoly , u get something like rabbit update


Delivery version 3.0.2801.0-NAProd_302308610


----------



## jab97266

J.F.R. said:


> Okay thanks, great work around for those users!


How do you find out if it is rooted?
I reset phone to factory settings, and still get the same error support code 516 can't sync with device


----------



## GrandpaD

jab97266 said:


> How do you find out if it is rooted?
> I reset phone to factory settings, and still get the same error support code 516 can't sync with device


 Rooting is something that a phone user must take specific steps to achieve. If you bought your phone new, I'm certain it isn't rooted. If bought used, go to play store and download Root Check. It'll tell you. Try the Airplane Mode trick I posted above and see if you can bypass that error.


----------



## bsliv

frequency said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Got my Nexus 6 to run the latest update. You'll have to install systemless Xposed and get the Security Bypasser module. The Flex app devs are using a library called Rootbeer to check for root. Unfortunately, it screws up on certain devices that aren't rooted. So to get around the root check, you need to root. Ironic, eh?
> 
> I can't post links, but search for the following for the relevant information.
> 
> 
> [Q] Need help bypassing Root-Check with Native Code
> [UNOFFICIAL] [Systemless Xposed
> 
> Hope this helps someone. Obviously this won't be for everyone. I wouldn't recommend this procedure unless you know what you're doing and like getting your hands dirty. Just make sure to backup beforehand!


Thanks frequency. I got my rooted LG G3 updated to .2801 and logged in fine. The G3 is my backup device and I'll try my G4 shortly.

I also was getting plenty of work using the .2617 version. In fact, too much. I got assigned 3 days worth last week. I did the first two days and Saturday is to be the third day. But I'd rather do something else. I don't see an option to forfeit the block. I don't want to just not show up and possibly ruin my spectacular record. Any suggestions?


----------



## gaj

bsliv said:


> I don't see an option to forfeit the block. I don't want to just not show up and possibly ruin my spectacular record. Any suggestions?


If you go to the calendar, and tap on the orange dot for the day you want to cancel, it gives you the option to forfeit the block.

g


----------



## bsliv

gaj said:


> If you go to the calendar, and tap on the orange dot for the day you want to cancel, it gives you the option to forfeit the block.
> 
> g


Perfect. Thank you.


----------



## nighthawk398

UTX1 said:


> The 5 pms are just about turning into 6 pms with the line wrapped half way around the building.
> There are times when they haven't built the 5 pm routes yet by 530 and drivers are waiting for racks.
> 
> Any one else notice the wait times are getting slightly longer ?


Yes but today I grabed a shift from 6pm to 10pm so it will be 6pm anyway

One thing I did notice 2 days ago they posted a 7pm to 9pm shift, why would we want to only get paid for a 2 hour block? That had to be some kind of mistake perhaps


----------



## nighthawk398

UTX1 said:


> Well no, the associates can starve for all they care.
> The shift manager, site leader, and several key positions are salary,
> but the log specs are in at around $20-$22/hr. Even Tier 3's are @ $15.
> 
> Associates are Tier Level 1 and seldom go past $12 without either
> getting promoted, quitting or picking up a hatchet and driving uber.....
> ....wait... that's another thread. Sorry, got lost for a moment.


Plus they are not paying for thier own gas, insurance and car upkeep (hey new tires are expensive) like we are, we only make $18 an hour before expenses, I think people forget that.....


----------



## nighthawk398

Just an update in Dallas and I am glad they are doing this, now when you enter the warehouse they are looking at your name on your app on your phone, like selecting options on the actually app, and they comparing it o your driver lisc to ensure you are the person that is on the app and not someone using someone else login


----------



## CortFlexin'

I have a Nexus 6p, got the app link from office hours and got the device not supported message. Make sure you ask for the .028 next time they send the link to you. It works fine for me.


----------



## limepro

nighthawk398 said:


> Just an update in Dallas and I am glad they are doing this, now when you enter the warehouse they are looking at your name on your app on your phone, like selecting options on the actually app, and they comparing it o your driver lisc to ensure you are the person that is on the app and not someone using someone else login


I have been pushing for this in Miami.


----------



## J.F.R.

Missed out on a week of work in Miami, but it was necessary in order to have the correct warehouse location. Original they had me scheduled for Doral ( I live in Fort Lauderdale) finally got it changed to Miami Gardens and my schedule for the following week was given to me today around 3pm Eastern. Only got about 20hrs, but that's fine now to start.

Thanks everyone


----------



## miwico

UTX1 said:


> Dateline Dallas Texas
> June 13th, 2016 02:30pm
> 
> Holy hurricanes, batman ! It's raining cats n' dogs outside.
> For those delivering amazon smiles out there, please drive safe.


Witnessed a new guy bringing 33 packages back because it was raining and he only had 1.5 hours left on his shift. He loaded the cart in the Monsoon and lost a few boxes in the mud. Not sure how some of the new faces are going to make it.


----------



## nighthawk398

Its going to be a busy weekend, plan on lots of same day packages today and tomorrow for Dads Day


----------



## konoplya

anyone experience the ridiculousness of the app's directions and also random routing? 

many times, it will give me directions to some place thats not even close to the actual delivery address. the routing is pretty insane as well, i'll be delivering on one street, then it will send me to an address two blocks away, and then back to the first street i was on and literally next door to where i had that delivery. this is really annoying.


----------



## gaj

Most of my routes have been fine, I would say 90% have pretty accurate routing (with a little back and forth excessive driving within a few blocks occasionally, which is not bad since my total route miles are usually 10-12 miles total.)

I have had issues at apartments where multiple packages are actually two separate stops (in order), so now when I stop at apartments I look at the itinerary to make sure it truly is one stop.

I also had one apartment address that was both at the beginning and end of my route, I only caught that one because it told me I had 3 packages for the address and I found 4 when pulling them out.

I have only had one address where the app took me 3 miles out of the way and wasn't even close when I first started. Once in awhile it might take me one block over on a narrow street, but that is avoidable if you know where you are (ie: Ave vs. Drive, I am on "Drive", the address is on "Drive", so why does the app tell me to drive over another block to the "Ave"?)

g


----------



## konoplya

gaj said:


> Most of my routes have been fine, I would say 90% have pretty accurate routing (with a little back and forth excessive driving within a few blocks occasionally, which is not bad since my total route miles are usually 10-12 miles total.)
> 
> I have had issues at apartments where multiple packages are actually two separate stops (in order), so now when I stop at apartments I look at the itinerary to make sure it truly is one stop.
> 
> I also had one apartment address that was both at the beginning and end of my route, I only caught that one because it told me I had 3 packages for the address and I found 4 when pulling them out.
> 
> I have only had one address where the app took me 3 miles out of the way and wasn't even close when I first started. Once in awhile it might take me one block over on a narrow street, but that is avoidable if you know where you are (ie: Ave vs. Drive, I am on "Drive", the address is on "Drive", so why does the app tell me to drive over another block to the "Ave"?)
> 
> g


lucky you man. i'd say most of mine are correct, but a good 20% are either off or make me go back and forth. today was exceptionally bad. i think it was actually how they packed them at the warehouse in the bags. i think instead of packing them the way they're supposed to, they just threw random packages in random bags.

i also get a lot of routing mistakes when the house is on the corner of an intersection of two streets, i.e. i'll be on the correct street the address is on, but it will tell me to turn the corner and go behind the address to end delivery. sometimes if i don't pay attention i have to u-turn.

also, many times it will send me to an address on a street that is right after the next address on the same street and i'd have to u-turn as well. i spam the feedback option on the daily, hopefully someday they'll fix those bugs.


----------



## UTX1

konoplya said:


> anyone experience the ridiculousness of the app's directions and also random routing?
> 
> many times, it will give me directions to some place thats not even close to the actual delivery address. the routing is pretty insane as well, i'll be delivering on one street, then it will send me to an address two blocks away, and then back to the first street i was on and literally next door to where i had that delivery. this is really annoying.


It is annoying. It is a great waste of valuable time while out on route.
It is a waste of fuel. It makes the driver appear unprofessional to the
customers, which in turn reflects poorly on the Flex program and
by association reflects poorly on Amazon as a company.

It's so screwy that it might make a thinking person wonder if
it's random and unintended or maybe it's not. Something to consider....

Other than that, it's absolutely wonderful. Highly recommend ! Bullshjt !


----------



## bsliv

On one of my first days delivering, they had combined some routes. I had a set of stops that were > 5 miles from the rest but they were on my way so I thought it wasn't too big of a deal. The check out guy said he'd "owe me one" for taking them. 

I finish with the main set of deliveries, follow the app's instructions to drive to the outliers. Finish those and to my surprise, I get to drive back to the first set of stops to make a delivery to a house I had been to hours earlier. Its not that I missed a package at the initial stop. Each stop was 1 package. I mildly complained when I got back and he said I should have checked the itinerary map. 

How much time and money would it cost Amazon to provide its drivers with an 8.5" x 11" map with the route highlighted? Little circles on a screen that is not normally visible is not very helpful.


----------



## konoplya

bsliv said:


> On one of my first days delivering, they had combined some routes. I had a set of stops that were > 5 miles from the rest but they were on my way so I thought it wasn't too big of a deal. The check out guy said he'd "owe me one" for taking them.
> 
> I finish with the main set of deliveries, follow the app's instructions to drive to the outliers. Finish those and to my surprise, I get to drive back to the first set of stops to make a delivery to a house I had been to hours earlier. Its not that I missed a package at the initial stop. Each stop was 1 package. I mildly complained when I got back and he said I should have checked the itinerary map.
> 
> How much time and money would it cost Amazon to provide its drivers with an 8.5" x 11" map with the route highlighted? Little circles on a screen that is not normally visible is not very helpful.


yes its dumb. i had that one time and now i always check the map. you can zoom in on the map and kinda understand the street the deliveries are at and then check the itinerary to see which stop is next. sometimes i'll have a group of dots by themselves to the side from all the other dots and they would be the first ones on the way from the warehouse (looking at the map logically), but the app would send me to like the middle of the other dots.. at that point i would look at where the first group of dots located and pick those out one by one and travel to those first, ignoring the pre-mapped route. however, with that, you don't know where the packages in your car are located. whether they're the first ones out or you have to dig them out from under 50 other ones. i usually only do that with smaller deliveries of like 30 or less packages.

i wish you could click on the dot and it would tell you the complete address with the ability right there to choose to go to it.. but no, you have to go back to the itinerary and select one and tell it to go there. not a big deal just very unproductive. i think it wouldn't be that hard to implement a feature to map out my own route the way i see fit. all you have to do is click the dots in order of how you'd like to go.. pretty easy for a team of developers working for a huge conglomerate to do.. but no, you're gonna do it our way and each time its gonna be random, sucker. still though, better money than uber by far and not as many miles.


----------



## kmatt

UTX1 said:


> Well no, the associates can starve for all they care.
> The shift manager, site leader, and several key positions are salary,
> but the log specs are in at around $20-$22/hr. Even Tier 3's are @ $15.
> 
> Associates are Tier Level 1 and seldom go past $12 without either
> getting promoted, quitting or picking up a hatchet and driving uber.....
> ....wait... that's another thread. Sorry, got lost for a moment.


You mean the dispatchers get paid $20-22 an hour?


----------



## kmatt

FlexDriver said:


> The money they make $10.50/hr (warehouse associates) they cannot afford to "ORDER" anything, they have to go to CrapDonald's and get something to eat from the "Dollar Menu"....................


They (dispatchers) complain about $10.50/hr associates not showing up or being bad at their job. Why the **** do they expect for them to show up on time on the weekends at 6:00am for $10.50/hr. They are all part time too with no benefits. Total BS. My job would be so much easier if they had full time pickers with benefits who gave a shit.


----------



## kmatt

konoplya said:


> anyone experience the ridiculousness of the app's directions and also random routing?
> 
> many times, it will give me directions to some place thats not even close to the actual delivery address. the routing is pretty insane as well, i'll be delivering on one street, then it will send me to an address two blocks away, and then back to the first street i was on and literally next door to where i had that delivery. this is really annoying.


Never use the amazon gps. Always google maps or waze. The POS amazon gps will send you to corn fields in the middle of nowhere with the wrong ping. It will also tell you to make a u turn about 50 times an hour.


----------



## bsliv

konoplya said:


> i wish you could click on the dot and it would tell you the complete address with the ability right there to choose to go to it.. but no, you have to go back to the itinerary and select one and tell it to go there. not a big deal just very unproductive. i think it wouldn't be that hard to implement a feature to map out my own route the way i see fit. all you have to do is click the dots in order of how you'd like to go.. pretty easy for a team of developers working for a huge conglomerate to do.. but no, you're gonna do it our way and each time its gonna be random, sucker. still though, better money than uber by far and not as many miles.


I had assumed the dots were clickable and my phone was messed up until I asked. It just seems like it should have been a natural thing. I like the idea of setting the route by clicking too. Another possible option would be after clicking finish, the map pops up with the all the circles, current location and suggested next stop in highlighted colors. Then the driver clicks the circle of choice and gets guided there.


----------



## konoplya

kmatt said:


> Never use the amazon gps. Always google maps or waze. The POS amazon gps will send you to corn fields in the middle of nowhere with the wrong ping. It will also tell you to make a u turn about 50 times an hour.


lol i know and sometimes i have to use google maps, but doing it for every stop wastes too much time as i have to switch between apps and input the address manually. wish the flex app would implement a third party maps routing.


----------



## kmatt

konoplya said:


> lol i know and sometimes i have to use google maps, but doing it for every stop wastes too much time as i have to switch between apps and input the address manually. wish the flex app would implement a third party maps routing.


I hear ya but 40 stops X 10 seconds of manual entry is only 400 seconds (6.66 minutes) added to your 4 hour route. Agree with the third party maps routing.


----------



## kmatt

bsliv said:


> I had assumed the dots were clickable and my phone was messed up until I asked. It just seems like it should have been a natural thing. I like the idea of setting the route by clicking too. Another possible option would be after clicking finish, the map pops up with the all the circles, current location and suggested next stop in highlighted colors. Then the driver clicks the circle of choice and gets guided there.


One hours deliveries completely **** up the routes so adjust as needed by looking at the map.


----------



## UTX1

kmatt said:


> You mean the dispatchers get paid $20-22 an hour?


Two things to consider. 1st is market. LA, SF, NY and many markets up north where cost of living is sky high,
those markets typically pay 20-30% more, not withstanding the cost of living there is at least 50% more (conservative).
Seattle is a special mkt because they enjoy a hometown corporate presence there. The desire to be viewed as a
company of "good people doing good" permeates the village and paints a rosy picture . It's horse shjt, though.
They even pay a little more per hour to the local associates to further enforce this image, but not much more.

2nd is the department. Learning, Safety, HR, Facilities....all these departments have pay scales
that vary based on the type of work and where. IT and Cloud Services don't get their hands dirty.
Different world. Another Galaxy. Same Universe.

Operations is at the heart of Fulfillment. Logistics staff are handed out across the Fulfillment Network
where ever they are deemed needed. FC's, Sort Centers, Delivery Stations. Flex operate @ the DD's.

They may answer to the title "dispatcher", but that's not exactly what they are. They are Logistics Specialists.
By Amazon family tradition, becoming a specialist is not that much unlike becoming a specialist in the service.
In the Army, as an E4, you've put in at least 24 months of service and if you've acquired certain skills of a
technical discipline, you've earned the title and the pay grade of a specialist. Log Specs are often internal hires,
those who've already paid a few dues and after having worked for Amazon for a couple years they know
how things are supposed to work around here. We call them AM-holes .

So yea, at that point you're gaining ground and creeping up on 17,18,19 dollars for an hour of work time.
Stay with it a year or two more or move to a slightly higher paying market and there you go, $20-22/hr.
You have to sit there and watch the screen. Sometimes you can't up and walk away, even to go to the bathroom.
You can, but if your work style is such that you've got so many things going on at once until they're all done,
then you don't leave your post until the coast is clear. Trucks coming in, trailers arriving late, docks are full,
nowhere to put them, inbound/outbound, need associates to load/unload.

You also have Shift Assistants that may have been hired on at $14-16/hr and do a lot of the processing.
Not a bad job for a young guy or gal working his/her way though school. This is where the brainwashing begins.

If anybody knows what an Amazon Ambassador is, please tell me where on earth do you go to find
a more guacked-in-the-box job than that one, if ever there was one ? Guacked-in-the-box, buddy.
All for a dollar an hour more than the Associates make and the shjt you have to put up with from all sides.
It was usually at this point that so many people who I knew and who worked at Amazon would get up
and just said **** this shjt, no more for me. They downsized to any other job they could find, just to get away.

Right now, it's Friday nite in DFW. I can go out there right now and make $22/hr driving X, even after expenses.
Otherwise, I'd doubt we clear half that on some ordinary week nites, not factoring expenses. X is just that way.

So, I don't worry about it either way. If not doing this, I'll do that. If not that, then something else.
None of it's that tough to figure out. If it was that complicated, it probably would pay more.


----------



## UTX1

bsliv said:


> On one of my first days delivering, they had combined some routes. I had a set of stops that were > 5 miles from the rest but they were on my way so I thought it wasn't too big of a deal. The check out guy said he'd "owe me one" for taking them.
> 
> I finish with the main set of deliveries, follow the app's instructions to drive to the outliers. Finish those and to my surprise, I get to drive back to the first set of stops to make a delivery to a house I had been to hours earlier. Its not that I missed a package at the initial stop. Each stop was 1 package. I mildly complained when I got back and he said I should have checked the itinerary map.
> 
> How much time and money would it cost Amazon to provide its drivers with an 8.5" x 11" map with the route highlighted? Little circles on a screen that is not normally visible is not very helpful.


But do you see what happened there ? 
It went from, " we owe you one, thank you so much" for your extra help 
to instead,"...you dumb-ass, why didn't YOU check the map?..."

Forget all the arts and crafts on 8.5 X 11 paper, this little exchange should tell you
most all you would need to know about how we fit into the picture. That was valuable.


----------



## kmatt

UTX1 for the win!


----------



## konoplya

honestly though, the guys that give you the routes are not the ones that pack the bags. its all compratmentalized over there. i had a route today that was the worst i've ever had so far. you know how they give you numbered bags with packages? so the highest number bag, goes in first, and then bag #1 goes last because its the first to go out. well, some assbag packed packages from the #1 bag into #3 bag. so when i have 72 packages (highest i've ever got too) in my trunk and my #3 bag is all the way in the back, i'm looking for packages up front, but guess what, had to dig through for about 20 minutes and rearrange my whole trunk in front of my first delivery's address... 104 outside. shit sucked. i'm ripping someone tomorrow for sure over there (doubt its gonna do anything), but the guys i deal with are pretty cool actually and they hook it up with some good routes all the time when i ask so i'm hoping this won't happen again.


----------



## UTX1

konoplya said:


> honestly though, the guys that give you the routes are not the ones that pack the bags. its all compratmentalized over there. i had a route today that was the worst i've ever had so far. you know how they give you numbered bags with packages? so the highest number bag, goes in first, and then bag #1 goes last because its the first to go out. well, some assbag packed packages from the #1 bag into #3 bag. so when i have 72 packages (highest i've ever got too) in my trunk and my #3 bag is all the way in the back, i'm looking for packages up front, but guess what, had to dig through for about 20 minutes and rearrange my whole trunk in front of my first delivery's address... 104 outside. shit sucked. i'm ripping someone tomorrow for sure over there (doubt its gonna do anything), but the guys i deal with are pretty cool actually and they hook it up with some good routes all the time when i ask so i'm hoping this won't happen again.


See, you have the product bagged in Phoenix. We're still working out of plastic bins in Texas.
We had a guy working with us for a few weeks that working on that part of the sort.
Bag everything, scan it to one container, scan the container ID, load the bag and drive off.
At least that's the way he explained it to me, how the process will work when it goes live.
We don't have that yet, but until then, we have to handle every package. That means we still
have control over how each package gets loaded and where it's positioned in a given sequence.
If we want to run the route backwards, driver can arrange the load any way he wants.

If everything's bagged, you either have to trust that the sort staff didn't screw up or 
look at each pack in each bag and make sure it's the correct filter, else I wouldn't scan them in
until a shift assistant was told, "...hey, what's going on with this ?". Show them what happened.
Might make it happen less frequently if you catch their errors and make them aware.


----------



## konoplya

UTX1 said:


> See, you have the product bagged in Phoenix. We're still working out of plastic bins in Texas.
> We had a guy working with us for a few weeks that working on that part of the sort.
> Bag everything, scan it to one container, scan the container ID, load the bag and drive off.
> At least that's the way he explained it to me, how the process will work when it goes live.
> We don't have that yet, but until then, we have to handle every package. That means we still
> have control over how each package gets loaded and where it's positioned in a given sequence.
> If we want to run the route backwards, driver can arrange the load any way he wants.
> 
> If everything's bagged, you either have to trust that the sort staff didn't screw up or
> look at each pack in each bag and make sure it's the correct filter, else I wouldn't scan them in
> until a shift assistant was told, "...hey, what's going on with this ?". Show them what happened.
> Might make it happen less frequently if you catch their errors and make them aware.


well, we still load the packages individually ourselves in the car, but most of the time when we pull up to the dock, the packages are arranged in bags that are, most of the time, sorted correctly by which one gets delivered first and last.. we just take the packages out of the bags and then load them in our cars. but if whoever "sorted" the bags and screwed up then i have no way of knowing and if i load the packages in my car in order how they're supposed to, but the bags were not sorted properly then i get really pissed off upon the first delivery lol


----------



## UTX1

konoplya said:


> well, we still load the packages individually ourselves in the car, but most of the time when we pull up to the dock, the packages are arranged in bags that are, most of the time, sorted correctly by which one gets delivered first and last.. we just take the packages out of the bags and then load them in our cars. but if whoever "sorted" the bags and screwed up then i have no way of knowing and if i load the packages in my car in order how they're supposed to, but the bags were not sorted properly then i get really pissed off upon the first delivery lol


In that case, I would check the sort filter on the label as the packages were getting loaded.
The number in upper right quadrant of the label should follow a sequence :
like 0628, maybe 10 packages like that, then 0630, several more boxes, then 0632 and so on.
Anything out of sequence would alert you the bag was sorted/filled incorrectly.

Does this help ? Honesty, I'd like to know because I've encountered many people at the site
who aren't that familiar with the way the packages are sorted and dispatched to the DPs.


----------



## konoplya

UTX1 said:


> In that case, I would check the sort filter on the label as the packages were getting loaded.
> The number in upper right quadrant of the label should follow a sequence :
> like 0628, maybe 10 packages like that, then 0630, several more boxes, then 0632 and so on.
> Anything out of sequence would alert you the bag was sorted/filled incorrectly.
> 
> Does this help ? Honesty, I'd like to know because I've encountered many people at the site
> who aren't that familiar with the way the packages are sorted and dispatched to the DPs.


good info thanks. so would 0628 be delivered by the app before the 0630 or vice versa? i'll have to do some examining next time i'm there


----------



## uberbomber

UTX1 said:


> If anybody knows what an Amazon Ambassador is, please tell me where on earth do you go to find
> a more guacked-in-the-box job than that one, if ever there was one ? Guacked-in-the-box, buddy.
> All for a dollar an hour more than the Associates make and the shjt you have to put up with from all sides.
> It was usually at this point that so many people who I knew and who worked at Amazon would get up
> and just said **** this shjt, no more for me. They downsized to any other job they could find, just to get away.


I know what an ambassador is, and they're a complete joke. When I was working there, they were getting paid the same as a regular associate.

They had more responsibility for the same pay, and dished out orders given to them by the PA. They generally pissed most people off because they thought they could assert some kind of facetious authority. It truly was comical to me. 90% of them were favorites along with everyone that worked in Problem Solve. That position was definitely not worth the BS from both sides as stated.

The ONLY positive thing I could say about that position is the fact that if you were selected to train at new FCs, you got a free, all-expenses paid trip, and they got paid the same as PAs for the few weeks that they were out there. Although I don't know how most of them trained others when they couldn't even wrap or stack a pallet for the life of them. Come to think of it, the PAs couldn't either...


----------



## UTX1

uberbomber said:


> I know what an ambassador is, and they're a complete joke. When I was working there, they were getting paid the same as a regular associate.
> 
> They had more responsibility for the same pay, and dished out orders given to them by the PA. They generally pissed most people off because they thought they could assert some kind of facetious authority. It truly was comical to me. 90% of them were favorites along with everyone that worked in Problem Solve. That position was definitely not worth the BS from both sides as stated.
> 
> The ONLY positive thing I could say about that position is the fact that if you were selected to train at new FCs, you got a free, all-expenses paid trip, and they got paid the same as PAs for the few weeks that they were out there. Although I don't know how most of them trained others when they couldn't even wrap or stack a pallet for the life of them. Come to think of it, the PAs couldn't either...


Wow. Finally, I feel that someone understands my position that no matter what shenanigans Uber may pull
on it's drivers, now or in the future, there's no place like Amazon when it comes to shjtting on their people.
I still retain a semi-permanent brown hue from all the crap. One day perhaps it will fade or wear off.
Thanks uberbomber ! My world seems a little less lonely today.

Nonetheless, i'm still taking their money.


----------



## uberbomber

UTX1 said:


> Wow. Finally, I feel that someone understands my position that no matter what shenanigans Uber may pull
> on it's drivers, now or in the future, there's no place like Amazon when it comes to shjtting on their people.
> I still retain a semi-permanent brown hue from all the crap. One day perhaps it will fade or wear off.
> Thanks uberbomber ! My world seems a little less lonely today.
> 
> Nonetheless, i'm still taking their money.


I empathize completely. I have horror stories for days of that place. From the first week it was a shithole, but I had my reasons for staying as long as I did. And yeah, it's hard to wipe off, but it's fading more and more as I wipe it with the bills I'm making from Prime Now. I want to rant about it so bad, but I'll leave it at that. I feel your pain, UTX1. I'm also glad someone else knows the horrors of working for Amazon.

Side note: The logistics here is at the same warehouse. It's MUCH closer than Prime Now for me. So much so that I thought about switching. However, after walking back in that warehouse I became instantly nauseous, and even moreso after I saw a few people I use to work with. I could never return to that place, and I endure the long commute to the Prime Now. Kind of wish I had never worked there so I could have an unbiased view of it, so I could've delivered from there.


----------



## nighthawk398

Okay I'm going to complain about a three-hour blocked I did last night so bear with me

For some reason they had scheduled from 6:30 p.m. to 9:30 p.m. yesterday and when I arrived there was probably about 20 drivers schedule for the same hours

What I got was only 22 packages but they were all apartments pretty much except for 4

The routing was all messed up where it would have me go from one area to a totally different part of town and then back to that same area. I'm not sure if it's because the later shifts they just put all the ZIP code packages together it seems and it does system doesn't seen the route properly

Furthermore before I got halfway through it became dark and the apartments were all in the best areas

It finally became 9 p.m. and I didn't have but half my orders delivered so I ended up marking the packages too late and bringing them back to the warehouse 

I got it this morning in my email bitboc saying that they expect me to deliver all the packages so maybe I'll have a talk today with one of the supervisors

On a good note that little green box actually save me because I tried to deliver a package to the same apartment number but a complex next door and it wouldn't let me so maybe that's a good thing in a way


----------



## Brr1986

Question, would it take long for them to email me a link to download the app if I get a new phone ?


----------



## FlexDriver

Brr1986 said:


> Question, would it take long for them to email me a link to download the app if I get a new phone ?


Copy the apk (it should be in yours downloads folder in your old phone) on your PC/Notebook thru USB and than transfer it to new phone, no need to wait for "Great Amazon Support" they have exceptionally difficult task like "copy & paste scripts" to accomplish!


----------



## UTX1

nighthawk398 said:


> Okay I'm going to complain about a three-hour blocked I did last night so bear with me
> 
> For some reason they had scheduled from 6:30 p.m. to 9:30 p.m. yesterday and when I arrived there was probably about 20 drivers schedule for the same hours
> 
> What I got was only 22 packages but they were all apartments pretty much except for 4
> 
> The routing was all messed up where it would have me go from one area to a totally different part of town and then back to that same area. I'm not sure if it's because the later shifts they just put all the ZIP code packages together it seems and it does system doesn't seen the route properly
> 
> Furthermore before I got halfway through it became dark and the apartments were all in the best areas
> 
> It finally became 9 p.m. and I didn't have but half my orders delivered so I ended up marking the packages too late and bringing them back to the warehouse
> 
> I got it this morning in my email bitboc saying that they expect me to deliver all the packages so maybe I'll have a talk today with one of the supervisors
> 
> On a good note that little green box actually save me because I tried to deliver a package to the same apartment number but a complex next door and it wouldn't let me so maybe that's a good thing in a way


Let me share a couple tid-bits, please...

First of all, I would take the position that once the night has come and the land is dark 
and moon is the only light we see, that's enough knocking on doors and handing out packages.

For our safety, it's one thing to pull up to an address in an Uber, wait safely in the locked car
for 5 minutes and drive off, or have a person who was expecting you on their property at 
a late hour come out and meet you at the curb. Not the same when the porch light is out,
the dog is barking, they don't know who you are and everybody in Texas has a gun.
You're creeping up to their door with something in your hand and maybe they can't tell
it a small box, perhaps they think it's a small glock. Don't shoot the messenger...literally.

So there is a point to be made that due to the lateness of the hour, a re-attempted delivery
during normal hours of operation would be recommended. Plenty of discretion on this though.

Also, the routing when it sends you here, then there, then back here again....
If this happens, it could very well be the root cause why some routes are
being delivered later than expected. So by following the route provided by the app,
it can take not twice, but three times as long. The counter to that is that it's just
a suggested route and the driver partner (contractor) decides the manner
in which the parcels are delivered. Expect them to tell you it's your fault. 

The green circle is a paradox. When it actually does what it was designed to do,
keep a package from being delivered to the wrong gps coordinates, I have to 
begrudgingly accept that even a stopped clock is correct twice per day.

You did what you felt in the best interest of the customer(s) and used good judgment
and exercised reasonable care in executing your duties under the contract. Period.
Next block, please. That's how I see it.


----------



## konoplya

nighthawk398 said:


> Okay I'm going to complain about a three-hour blocked I did last night so bear with me
> 
> For some reason they had scheduled from 6:30 p.m. to 9:30 p.m. yesterday and when I arrived there was probably about 20 drivers schedule for the same hours
> 
> What I got was only 22 packages but they were all apartments pretty much except for 4
> 
> The routing was all messed up where it would have me go from one area to a totally different part of town and then back to that same area. I'm not sure if it's because the later shifts they just put all the ZIP code packages together it seems and it does system doesn't seen the route properly
> 
> Furthermore before I got halfway through it became dark and the apartments were all in the best areas
> 
> It finally became 9 p.m. and I didn't have but half my orders delivered so I ended up marking the packages too late and bringing them back to the warehouse
> 
> I got it this morning in my email bitboc saying that they expect me to deliver all the packages so maybe I'll have a talk today with one of the supervisors
> 
> On a good note that little green box actually save me because I tried to deliver a package to the same apartment number but a complex next door and it wouldn't let me so maybe that's a good thing in a way


wow night deliveries? the latest i ever went out was 1:30pm.. usually its 10am pretty much all the time, sometimes 11 or 12


----------



## limepro

UTX1 said:


> Let me share a couple tid-bits, please...
> 
> First of all, I would take the position that once the night has come and the land is dark
> and moon is the only light we see, that's enough knocking on doors and handing out packages.
> 
> For our safety, it's one thing to pull up to an address in an Uber, wait safely in the locked car
> for 5 minutes and drive off, or have a person who was expecting you on their property at
> a late hour come out and meet you at the curb. Not the same when the porch light is out,
> the dog is barking, they don't know who you are and everybody in Texas has a gun.
> You're creeping up to their door with something in your hand and maybe they can't tell
> it a small box, perhaps they think it's a small glock. Don't shoot the messenger...literally.
> 
> So there is a point to be made that due to the lateness of the hour, a re-attempted delivery
> during normal hours of operation would be recommended. Plenty of discretion on this though.
> 
> Also, the routing when it sends you here, then there, then back here again....
> If this happens, it could very well be the root cause why some routes are
> being delivered later than expected. So by following the route provided by the app,
> it can take not twice, but three times as long. The counter to that is that it's just
> a suggested route and the driver partner (contractor) decides the manner
> in which the parcels are delivered. Expect them to tell you it's your fault.
> 
> The green circle is a paradox. When it actually does what it was designed to do,
> keep a package from being delivered to the wrong gps coordinates, I have to
> begrudgingly accept that even a stopped clock is correct twice per day.
> 
> You did what you felt in the best interest of the customer(s) and used good judgment
> and exercised reasonable care in executing your duties under the contract. Period.
> Next block, please. That's how I see it.


I don't mind prime now at night because they put the order in recently and know you will be arriving between 8pm-10pm, problem with it is sometimes you get sent to some pretty sketchy areas. Logistics it is entirely different as they aren't expecting someone at that time and it would be uncomfortable.


----------



## nighthawk398

I think I'm going to have to stop knocking on his door so just ring the doorbell because the second time this week I knocked on the door and it comes right open I hope people don't think I'm trying to break in


----------



## kmatt

nighthawk398 said:


> I think I'm going to have to stop knocking on his door so just ring the doorbell because the second time this week I knocked on the door and it comes right open I hope people don't think I'm trying to break in


That happens all the time. If unattended I don't even knock anymore. They get a text saying it's delivered.


----------



## kmatt

limepro said:


> I don't mind prime now at night because they put the order in recently and know you will be arriving between 8pm-10pm, problem with it is sometimes you get sent to some pretty sketchy areas. Logistics it is entirely different as they aren't expecting someone at that time and it would be uncomfortable.


If somebody f*cks with me they get some mace to the face doggy style - https://www.amazon.com/dp/B001AZMH46/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## uberbomber

kmatt said:


> That happens all the time. If unattended I don't even knock anymore. They get a text saying it's delivered.


I haven't knocked/rang the door of an unattended since December. I only do it if it's added in the Note; i.e. "ring the doorbell once then leave."


----------



## Brr1986

Lime pro if I get the option to choose warehouses in Miami what do you suggest ?


----------



## UTX1

Anyone notice or pay much attention to this little feature of the app ?

When completing a delivery, choose receptionist or doorman.
----> what is the receptionist or doorman's name ?
----->tap to sign 
and a signature plate appears on screen that the person receiving the pkg
can scribble a signature on your device with their finger. Tap done and
-----> swipe to complete delivery.

Didn't see much mention of it when this was added into the app a short while back
and I can see where it might come in handy to obtain a signature, 
even if it's not a doorman, but a sketchy situation where someone else is accepting delivery.

Perhaps this could become part of the process when the package is actually accepted
by a human being. Right now it's not, just the doorman/receptionist option.
If this sounds like more work to regularly obtain signatures, it is. So, when the time comes,
I would think just about every unattended delivery will become "Safe Location"
or "Front Door" to avoid interaction with humans. Drop at the porch.

Most of us drop and go anyway. Obtaining signatures would add a chunk of time
to any average route with several dozen packages. Be on the look out and stay tuned.....


----------



## GrandpaD

I agree there's no way I'm doing late night deliveries. Last night at 10p I thought I try to grab some hours for Sunday. I perked up when I saw I had a chance, hit the button, read really quickly "10-12" and hit accept. My phone chimed with a notification. I pulled down and it said "You've deliveries in 60 minutes". I'm like WTF?. Then I see I'd accepted a 10PM to MIDNIGHT. Ah...nope...no way. I gave those right back to them.

First, if it's now a few minutes after 10p and the block started at 10p, did they expect I lived someplace in their actual warehouse? And I guess, considering it's a Sat. night, I'm to assume a Prime Now customer needed an emergency shipment of Doritos and Charmin before midnight.

Of course I didn't get any Sunday daylight hours. But my phone chimed with the "we've got blocks open" every couple of hours as soon as the sun set.


----------



## konoplya

UTX1 said:


> Anyone notice or pay much attention to this little feature of the app ?
> 
> When completing a delivery, choose receptionist or doorman.
> ----> what is the receptionist or doorman's name ?
> ----->tap to sign
> and a signature plate appears on screen that the person receiving the pkg
> can scribble a signature on your device with their finger. Tap done and
> -----> swipe to complete delivery.
> 
> Didn't see much mention of it when this was added into the app a short while back
> and I can see where it might come in handy to obtain a signature,
> even if it's not a doorman, but a sketchy situation where someone else is accepting delivery.
> 
> Perhaps this could become part of the process when the package is actually accepted
> by a human being. Right now it's not, just the doorman/receptionist option.
> If this sounds like more work to regularly obtain signatures, it is. So, when the time comes,
> I would think just about every unattended delivery will become "Safe Location"
> or "Front Door" to avoid interaction with humans. Drop at the porch.
> 
> Most of us drop and go anyway. Obtaining signatures would add a chunk of time
> to any average route with several dozen packages. Be on the look out and stay tuned.....


i never ring a doorbell nor obtain signatures unless it specifically makes me obtain a signature. other than that, i drop and leave. sometimes there will be someone in the garage or they'll come out to get the package once they see me, i just ask for their name and put it in the app. thats it.


----------



## LegacyX

Hey guys, I just came across some info on Amazon flex, and just filled out the inquiry page on their website. I didn't read all 70 pages of this thread, so forgive me if this question has already been asked and answered. What's the signup process like, how long does it take from initial inquiry to getting your first deliveries?


----------



## nighthawk398

UTX1 said:


> Anyone notice or pay much attention to this little feature of the app ?
> 
> When completing a delivery, choose receptionist or doorman.
> ----> what is the receptionist or doorman's name ?
> ----->tap to sign
> and a signature plate appears on screen that the person receiving the pkg
> can scribble a signature on your device with their finger. Tap done and
> -----> swipe to complete delivery.
> 
> Didn't see much mention of it when this was added into the app a short while back
> and I can see where it might come in handy to obtain a signature,
> even if it's not a doorman, but a sketchy situation where someone else is accepting delivery.
> 
> Perhaps this could become part of the process when the package is actually accepted
> by a human being. Right now it's not, just the doorman/receptionist option.
> If this sounds like more work to regularly obtain signatures, it is. So, when the time comes,
> I would think just about every unattended delivery will become "Safe Location"
> or "Front Door" to avoid interaction with humans. Drop at the porch.
> 
> Most of us drop and go anyway. Obtaining signatures would add a chunk of time
> to any average route with several dozen packages. Be on the look out and stay tuned.....


Well leasing office or doorman just use secured mail room and no signatures required


----------



## nighthawk398

konoplya said:


> i never ring a doorbell nor obtain signatures unless it specifically makes me obtain a signature. other than that, i drop and leave. sometimes there will be someone in the garage or they'll come out to get the package once they see me, i just ask for their name and put it in the app. thats it.





uberbomber said:


> I haven't knocked/rang the door of an unattended since December. I only do it if it's added in the Note; i.e. "ring the doorbell once then leave."


I'm talking .Com orders not prime now


----------



## UTX1

GrandpaD said:


> I agree there's no way I'm doing late night deliveries. Last night at 10p I thought I try to grab some hours for Sunday. I perked up when I saw I had a chance, hit the button, read really quickly "10-12" and hit accept. My phone chimed with a notification. I pulled down and it said "You've deliveries in 60 minutes". I'm like WTF?. Then I see I'd accepted a 10PM to MIDNIGHT. Ah...nope...no way. I gave those right back to them.
> 
> First, if it's now a few minutes after 10p and the block started at 10p, did they expect I lived someplace in their actual warehouse? And I guess, considering it's a Sat. night, I'm to assume a Prime Now customer needed an emergency shipment of Doritos and Charmin before midnight.
> 
> Of course I didn't get any Sunday daylight hours. But my phone chimed with the "we've got blocks open" every couple of hours as soon as the sun set.


Doritos, Pepsi, charmin and an iPhone charger. Bring them all by midnight,
Maybe they plan to camp out in the bathroom until tomorrow morning.


----------



## nighthawk398

GrandpaD said:


> I agree there's no way I'm doing late night deliveries. Last night at 10p I thought I try to grab some hours for Sunday. I perked up when I saw I had a chance, hit the button, read really quickly "10-12" and hit accept. My phone chimed with a notification. I pulled down and it said "You've deliveries in 60 minutes". I'm like WTF?. Then I see I'd accepted a 10PM to MIDNIGHT. Ah...nope...no way. I gave those right back to them.
> 
> First, if it's now a few minutes after 10p and the block started at 10p, did they expect I lived someplace in their actual warehouse? And I guess, considering it's a Sat. night, I'm to assume a Prime Now customer needed an emergency shipment of Doritos and Charmin before midnight.
> 
> Of course I didn't get any Sunday daylight hours. But my phone chimed with the "we've got blocks open" every couple of hours as soon as the sun set.


It was probably somebody already at the warehouse they were trying to give that block too


----------



## path

I can't imagine how bad 10-12PM block would be. We stop at 10PM here, and I can honestly say that 75% of people don't even leave their porch light on when I come rolling up at 9:30. Our delivery area includes a rather rural area with no streetlights, no prominent house numbers, and everyone owns guns. It also includes neighborhoods with some of the highest crime rates in the country (and once again less than ideal house numbers). It's always interesting trying to figure out the best way to not get shot. Thankfully I haven't knocked on the wrong door at that time...yet. But I have frightened a few people who forgot they placed orders. So really its just a matter of time until one of them returns the favor.


----------



## UTX1

path said:


> It's always interesting trying to figure out the best way to not get shot.


There ya' go.... Keep it interesting !!!


----------



## konoplya

nighthawk398 said:


> I'm talking .Com orders not prime now


yeah thats exactly what i was talking about too. i don't do prime now. i only do the 4 hour blocks. didn't know they had night shifts for that.


----------



## konoplya

got my first letter from flex about missing package:

"A customer reported not receiving a package that you marked as delivered on 6/14/2016. If you’re not able to leave a package with a person, customers expect that their package will be left in a secure location at the right address. Our most successful delivery partners ensure packages aren't visible from the street, are not exposed to weather, and are not visible in a high traffic area. "

which is BS because i deliver all my packages and don't just leave them on the street. its its an apartment complex and i can't leave it at the leasing office then i have no choice but leave the package by the door and then its not really my problem if someone jacks it. however, on that day all my deliveries were to the houses so I'm not responsible if the customer bullshitted about the package missing.


----------



## path

I haven't faced this problem yet personally, but it is a topic of great interest to me and I have spoken to many drivers about it both online and in person. From what I've gathered if support doesnt contact you about the package that same day then you will never know what address it occurred at, and therefore not be able to make any kind of defense or attempt making a correction.

So, when you receive this email it is best to clear it from your mind. Theres nothing that can be done. If the customer is being crooked, Amazon will likely catch on after a while.


----------



## konoplya

path said:


> I haven't faced this problem yet personally, but it is a topic of great interest to me and I have spoken to many drivers about it both online and in person. From what I've gathered if support doesnt contact you about the package that same day then you will never know what address it occurred at, and therefore not be able to make any kind of defense or attempt making a correction.
> 
> So, when you receive this email it is best to clear it from your mind. Theres nothing that can be done. If the customer is being crooked, Amazon will likely catch on after a while.


yea I just received the email today, 6 days later. I'm going out with my go pro next time and recording every delivery, I'm not getting screwed by some shit like this


----------



## UTX1

konoplya said:


> got my first letter from flex about missing package:
> 
> "A customer reported not receiving a package that you marked as delivered on 6/14/2016. If you're not able to leave a package with a person, customers expect that their package will be left in a secure location at the right address. Our most successful delivery partners ensure packages aren't visible from the street, are not exposed to weather, and are not visible in a high traffic area. "
> 
> which is BS because i deliver all my packages and don't just leave them on the street. its its an apartment complex and i can't leave it at the leasing office then i have no choice but leave the package by the door and then its not really my problem if someone jacks it. however, on that day all my deliveries were to the houses so I'm not responsible if the customer bullshitted about the package missing.


I've delivered quite a few packages for Amazon Flex.
Very, very seldom does this canned computer-generated message
cross my inbox. When it does, as infrequently as it may occur,
it still irks me because I know with 99.9999999 % accuracy that
it's not my error. So, I would expect this to piss you off too.

Write back to them, just reply to the e-mail, and say,
"I left it under the door mat, on the front porch."

No matter which package it was. What does it matter anyway ?
They're not going to give you any additional information to
counter the claim or accusation that you didn't do your job correctly.

So, just tell them that's where the package is. On the porch.


----------



## UTX1

I can foresee an entire population of people who will someday understand
why Uber is like the fairy godmother compared to Amazon. If you haven't already,
many will soon experience a new found appreciation for the aggravating things
you used to complain about with Uber and even begin to prefer to put up with
almost anything else, including Uber, cancer, earthquakes..... anything.....

I want to invite you all over so we can be together


----------



## limepro

UTX1 said:


> I can foresee an entire population of people who will someday understand
> why Uber is like the fairy godmother compared to Amazon. If you haven't already,
> many will soon experience a new found appreciation for the aggravating things
> you used to complain about with Uber and even begin to prefer to put up with
> almost anything else, including Uber, cancer, earthquakes..... anything.....
> 
> I want to invite you all over so we can be together


After 8 months, not even close. I still enjoy it as much as day 1, feel I am adequately compensated for work done, and don't have to deal with the people that take uber, in fact most are appreciative rather than entitled.


----------



## konoplya

limepro said:


> After 8 months, not even close. I still enjoy it as much as day 1, feel I am adequately compensated for work done, and don't have to deal with the people that take uber, in fact most are appreciative rather than entitled.


 are you referring to Amazon or working for uber?


----------



## FlexDriver

New app update 3.0.2925.0, I think they did some work on location/GPS, too early to say for good or bad!
I also see an option for "Usage data Permission" in Account section.


----------



## frequency

Back again. Just got an update to the Flex app. This one is 3.0.2925.0. They've seemed to have disabled the root check for now. It still works without Xposed enabled. As always, make a backup of the apk beforehand. I use Apk Share by Kibzorg Labs.


----------



## limepro

konoplya said:


> are you referring to Amazon or working for uber?


Amazon, 100x better than uber.


----------



## nighthawk398

UTX1 said:


> There ya' go.... Keep it interesting !!!


I have a theory the people with just one name on the packages are cam models with amazon gift lists. I know chaturbate many models have amazon wish lists


----------



## konoplya

limepro said:


> Amazon, 100x better than uber.


oh yea completely agree. less mileage and pay is better. my usual delivery is between 1.5 - 2.5 hours and about 50 miles


----------



## Flex89

Nexus 6 has exited the airplane and is alive and well on the newest update.


----------



## path

konoplya said:


> yea I just received the email today, 6 days later. I'm going out with my go pro next time and recording every delivery, I'm not getting screwed by some shit like this


If that will make you feel better, go ahead. You may even be right and this might be the perfect course of action to save yourself at a later date. But, if you would, allow me to ramble...

I could be totally offbase, I don't claim any inside knowledge here. But ask yourself this: Based on your dealings with Amazon so far, who do you think you would make your case to? Even if you recorded every drop, you can't defend yourself if they won't tell you which address it was. You could email them videos of every drop that day, and who do you think would view all of them and be the arbiter of this incident? The same people who glance at our emails for 2 seconds, find a keyword and then reply with a canned response? And I can tell you with near certainty that the people at the warehouse won't listen and probably can't do anything about it either.

Amazon seem to be taking an actuarial view on things like this. Either you are innocent, incompetent, negligent, or a thief. Rather than waste the time and resources of figuring out which one of these you are, they have instead just dinged your record. Theoretically if you are any of the last three, it will become evident over a long enough time period. But in reality, there are unlucky innocent people, and lucky incompetent/negligent types. The computer program that is your boss probably doesn't care either way. I'd say just keep on truckin and save yourself the hassle and hard drive space.

Alternatively, you could try responding to their email by saying you have videos of the drops that day, which address is it? or should you send them all? Depending on how they respond to that email will let you know if your gopro will be of any assistance in the future. From what I have heard from other drivers, they will not part with any customer information such as address unless it is the same day. And if they are interested in all the video, I would eat my shoe. If you are worried about how you would reply to that request, I doubt they will be anxiously awaiting your response email. So you can just cut communication at that point, but at least you will know.

One final thought...If I were a corporation like Amazon, the last thing I would want to do is encourage drivers to carry gopros and record my customers. Customers do not like being recorded. And corporations like Amazon do not like other people keeping record of their customers. The warehouse I work out of stopped giving us route slips because they found some blowing in the parking lot and didn't want that information getting out. Because *clearly* there is some hidden amazon competitor running around the parking lot picking up route slips with such *damaging* information? Not having the route slips probably costs me 3-5 minutes per block, but I mention it because it's clear they take customer information very seriously. Its that same reason which caused the rooted phone fiasco of the app update a few weeks back. Knowing this, I have a hard time believing they will respond positively to the prospect of us wearing body cams. As independant contractors, they can't stop us. But they sure as hell can make sure they are of no benefit to us in these circumstances.

Either way, hope things work out for you. It sounds like its not as big of a deal as you might think. Especially if you are doing .com packages.


----------



## konoplya

path said:


> If that will make you feel better, go ahead. You may even be right and this might be the perfect course of action to save yourself at a later date. But, if you would, allow me to ramble...
> 
> I could be totally offbase, I don't claim any inside knowledge here. But ask yourself this: Based on your dealings with Amazon so far, who do you think you would make your case to? Even if you recorded every drop, you can't defend yourself if they won't tell you which address it was. You could email them videos of every drop that day, and who do you think would view all of them and be the arbiter of this incident? The same people who glance at our emails for 2 seconds, find a keyword and then reply with a canned response? And I can tell you with near certainty that the people at the warehouse won't listen and probably can't do anything about it either.
> 
> Amazon seem to be taking an actuarial view on things like this. Either you are innocent, incompetent, negligent, or a thief. Rather than waste the time and resources of figuring out which one of these you are, they have instead just dinged your record. Theoretically if you are any of the last three, it will become evident over a long enough time period. But in reality, there are unlucky innocent people, and lucky incompetent/negligent types. The computer program that is your boss probably doesn't care either way. I'd say just keep on truckin and save yourself the hassle and hard drive space.
> 
> Alternatively, you could try responding to their email by saying you have videos of the drops that day, which address is it? or should you send them all? Depending on how they respond to that email will let you know if your gopro will be of any assistance in the future. From what I have heard from other drivers, they will not part with any customer information such as address unless it is the same day. And if they are interested in all the video, I would eat my shoe. If you are worried about how you would reply to that request, I doubt they will be anxiously awaiting your response email. So you can just cut communication at that point, but at least you will know.
> 
> One final thought...If I were a corporation like Amazon, the last thing I would want to do is encourage drivers to carry gopros and record my customers. Customers do not like being recorded. And corporations like Amazon do not like other people keeping record of their customers. The warehouse I work out of stopped giving us route slips because they found some blowing in the parking lot and didn't want that information getting out. Because *clearly* there is some hidden amazon competitor running around the parking lot picking up route slips with such *damaging* information? Not having the route slips probably costs me 3-5 minutes per block, but I mention it because it's clear they take customer information very seriously. Its that same reason which caused the rooted phone fiasco of the app update a few weeks back. Knowing this, I have a hard time believing they will respond positively to the prospect of us wearing body cams. As independant contractors, they can't stop us. But they sure as hell can make sure they are of no benefit to us in these circumstances.
> 
> Either way, hope things work out for you. It sounds like its not as big of a deal as you might think. Especially if you are doing .com packages.


you are absolutely correct. i responded to the email before i even posted here. i just said that i take my deliveries seriously (which is true) and don't just leave the package out in the open (unless there's no other way like apartments etc) for everyone to see and steal. they haven't got back to me and i doubt they ever will.

you are correct about the camera thing though. it probably isn't worth my time and if they do care about customer info so much they probably will deactivate me if i tell them i have recordings of things. but then again, what if i have a dashcam and pull up to each house. thats data as well. but i know what you mean.


----------



## redrad

frequency said:


> Back again. Just got an update to the Flex app. This one is 3.0.2925.0. They've seemed to have disabled the root check for now. It still works without Xposed enabled. As always, make a backup of the apk beforehand. I use Apk Share by Kibzorg Labs.


So the 'rabbit update' broke my app 3/4 through my first day. My phone died, I plugged it in and then I was forced to update. So now that there is hopefully a fix where can I get the new download?


----------



## flexology

FlexDriver said:


> I also see an option for "Usage data Permission" in Account section.


I'm so relieved to see that. I think that the app constantly sending diagnostic data was the source of my app crashing at inopportune times, crashing so hard it would reset my phone. It's time-consuming to have to wait for the phone to reboot, then log into the app, etc...but dreading the crashes was also a source of anxiety. No more, hopefully.

On a related note, I was poking around the Amazon jobs page (linked to from the flex signup website, actually) and saw that an Amazon office in Austin is hiring iOS developers for a Flex app...


----------



## kmatt

Let's be real. Prime Now is not successful here and probably many more cities. I hope they have bigger and better plans to keep us all employed, I really do. Things aren't looking good for this program. Let's do the math on an average block - 10 drivers x 5.5 avg deliveries = 55 orders. 55 orders x $50 avg order = $2750 in sales every block. Gross margins are probably 15% (Retail margins are tiny). $2750 x 15% = $412.50 gross profit. Now take away what they pay us to deliver - $412.50 - (10 drivers x $36) $360.00 = $52.50. That $52.50 doesn't even come close to covering the the overhead costs of getting the products to the warehouse and the warehouse workers pay and "support" pay. Make your money now because it won't last as it currently stands.


----------



## flexology

kmatt said:


> Let's be real. Prime Now is not successful here and probably many more cities. I hope they have bigger and better plans to keep us all employed, I really do. Things aren't looking good for this program. Let's do the math on an average block - 10 drivers x 5.5 avg deliveries = 55 orders. 55 orders x $50 avg order = $2750 in sales every block. Gross margins are probably 15% (Retail margins are tiny). $2750 x 15% = $412.50 gross profit. Now take away what they pay us to deliver - $412.50 - (10 drivers x $36) $360.00 = $52.50. That $52.50 doesn't even come close to covering the the overhead costs of getting the products to the warehouse and the warehouse workers pay and "support" pay. Make your money now because it won't last as it currently stands.


The packages are just an excuse to gather data for Amazon's logistics empire. It's not funded by the cost of whatever's in the brown bags, it's funded by the public stock markets.


----------



## kmatt

Anyone noticed the new update and the unability to pick up blocks? They seem to have copied Uber with location pings instead.


----------



## kmatt

aa


----------



## kmatt

How can Amazon tell me to stay on duty when I am not an employee?!? Absurd. Grabbing blocks is now gone.


----------



## kmatt

Every day just gets worse and worse with this shit.


----------



## MacDriver

I'm not seeing those screens in today's new update. Are you .com or prime now? Or maybe since i have a block scheduled this weekend, i only see the scheduled block and the orange bar "Update my availability"


----------



## limepro

kmatt said:


> Let's be real. Prime Now is not successful here and probably many more cities. I hope they have bigger and better plans to keep us all employed, I really do. Things aren't looking good for this program. Let's do the math on an average block - 10 drivers x 5.5 avg deliveries = 55 orders. 55 orders x $50 avg order = $2750 in sales every block. Gross margins are probably 15% (Retail margins are tiny). $2750 x 15% = $412.50 gross profit. Now take away what they pay us to deliver - $412.50 - (10 drivers x $36) $360.00 = $52.50. That $52.50 doesn't even come close to covering the the overhead costs of getting the products to the warehouse and the warehouse workers pay and "support" pay. Make your money now because it won't last as it currently stands.


Retail margins are much higher than you think most are 30-50%, I don't know amazons margins but in most brick and mortar stores this is what it is. Cigarettes are lower at around 15% but you also get rebates, beer is around 25% all other merchandise is closer to 50%.


----------



## Electricifier

I'm prime now, and am seeing something very interesting with this new update. I have a scheduled block beginning at 16:00 today, and the starting address is normally the warehouse that I deliver out of. It now says "Address available at 15:00"


----------



## limepro

Electricifier said:


> I'm prime now, and am seeing something very interesting with this new update. I have a scheduled block beginning at 16:00 today, and the starting address is normally the warehouse that I deliver out of. It now says "Address available at 15:00"


They are separating them now, I hated picking up blocks and for 1 block it would be warehouse and the next hot wheels and not finding out until after I was supposed to be there. Hopefully now it will have the location earlier.


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

Electricifier said:


> I'm prime now, and am seeing something very interesting with this new update. I have a scheduled block beginning at 16:00 today, and the starting address is normally the warehouse that I deliver out of. It now says "Address available at 15:00"


Does your city have hotwheels and/or sprouts?


----------



## MacDriver

I'm .com and am not seeing any of these changes in the new update. Other than no blocks were available last night for today. That seems odd. Something has changed?


----------



## nighthawk398

limepro said:


> They are separating them now, I hated picking up blocks and for 1 block it would be warehouse and the next hot wheels and not finding out until after I was supposed to be there. Hopefully now it will have the location earlier.


I hope I never get sprouts or hot wheels


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

kmatt said:


> Let's be real. Prime Now is not successful here and probably many more cities. I hope they have bigger and better plans to keep us all employed, I really do. Things aren't looking good for this program. Let's do the math on an average block - 10 drivers x 5.5 avg deliveries = 55 orders. 55 orders x $50 avg order = $2750 in sales every block. Gross margins are probably 15% (Retail margins are tiny). $2750 x 15% = $412.50 gross profit. Now take away what they pay us to deliver - $412.50 - (10 drivers x $36) $360.00 = $52.50. That $52.50 doesn't even come close to covering the the overhead costs of getting the products to the warehouse and the warehouse workers pay and "support" pay. Make your money now because it won't last as it currently stands.


I've been telling people to get IT now for different reasons. They've cut our hours from 60+ to 40 hours a week. They've limited us to 8 hours a day. They keep hiring drivers and introducing new services. We are doing restaurant and grocery deliveries for a base pay of $18 per hour; while Postmates and others offer the same service for little or no guarantee per hour. I don't know what their 'end game' is but is this sustainable. Of course, if their customer base greatly increases, then maybe this will last for awhile. But I don't know.

Maybe Uber drivers will eventually deliver for Amazon. ha! you never know. I hope everyone has a plan B though; while milking this as much as they can.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Just signed up to the forum as i've gleaned a lot of good info from you guys and thought I would thank you and maybe post some details.
Not an uber driver, just signed up for flex. I guess i'm not a prime guy, not sure yet so so many secrets. 
I've just onboarded for Miami Gardens last week. Well actually last month as it took a few weeks to be able to get Miami gardens over Doral
for this area. 
So, a first tip: If you don't see or have the area you're looking (assuming you have multiple choices) do not accept a block or do a shift. If you do
you won't be able to switch. First thing to try is open application manager, select app, clear data and try again to see if you get different choices. If not contact support. If they are onboarding for multiple locations in your area they will work to get the area to show in your app. They did so for me.

I have my first scheduled block for Friday and right now trying to grab my first open block. Seems for the last 4 days I was offered blocks but wasn't able to do anything, today i'm ready, no blocks. I started the midnight bull last night, not a late nighter so that's just plain dumb to have it released at that time. But not one open block since midnight. 
I also just got the new update last night.
Will probably post a bit more I know I had more to say but already too long to read.


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

no midnight marathon. the marathon starts at 10pm.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Yep....a few more thoughts on the current topic of sustainability. Keep in mind this is a pilot program for Amazon, fairly new and only in I think maybe 20 or less of the larger metro areas in the country. Very small rollout for what they plan. This is just the beginning for them to see if it's possible to replace fedex and ups with their own small army of uber like drivers. That is their plan from what i've read on the internets. 

Like everything else they do they throw all the resources they need to roll this out and do it quickly. They are much farther thinking than most business's when it comes to profit. They are game changers, disrupters, innovators. Yes, like most there is a love/hate relationship. Think amazon, uber, tesla, google, apple...they have their lovers and haters and some who do both.


----------



## Electricifier

I am Cornholio!!! said:


> Does your city have hotwheels and/or sprouts?


Hotwheels for certain, not sure about sprouts deliveries yet, although we have several sprouts here in Austin. It would be nice to know if they are going to assign you to hotwheels beforehand. Sucks to get to the warehouse, and then have dispatch send you 15 miles through traffic to a staging area...waste of time, and money


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Hey Cornholio....nice name!  I actually started at 10pm because there is so much different information on when these blocks actually get rolled out. I put in an email to support to verify/clarify times for me. So, I open the app and kept it open from about 5 of 10.....went to bed and checked every 10 minutes or so. Did so until 12:15 and called it a night.


----------



## Electricifier

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Hey Cornholio....nice name!  I actually started at 10pm because there is so much different information on when these blocks actually get rolled out. I put in an email to support to verify/clarify times for me. So, I open the app and kept it open from about 5 of 10.....went to bed and checked every 10 minutes or so. Did so until 12:15 and called it a night.


Depending on your city, the hours that become available at 10pm last from between 50 milliseconds, and 10 seconds. Generally, to get hours during the day you will need to check several times per minute.


----------



## FlexDriver

Electricifier said:


> ............... between 50 milliseconds, and 10 seconds to get hours during the day you will need to check several times per minute.


Very true! If you are lucky enough to have a 10pm popup which shows up only 3-4 time a week


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Thanks electricifier.......I would guess if it's 10pm in your zone, it's 11pm here? I don't know, so I'm waiting to get clarification. 
I had my phone in my hand from 9:55pm until 10:15pm that is Eastern time, and refreshing the screen. I know the drill already. Like I said, I'm trying to figure out the right time. So I checked back at 11pm same drill. In between checking every 10 minutes. Then again at 12am to 12:15 am....then gave up.
Have to get clarification on the time and time zone.

I had the app running and squared away on Friday, from friday until yesterday I kept getting the push notifications for blocks every day and they remained open for some time, multiple blocks and times every day. Sunday I had to log out I go so many. 

No effort, all sorts of push notifications and open blocks. Full effort...ZERO blocks!? Weird.


----------



## FlexDriver

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> .......I would guess if it's 10pm in your zone, it's 11pm here?


Its 10pm local time!


----------



## GrandpaD

I believe Prime Now can be more successful....when Amazon wants it to be. Up until maybe a couple months ago it was limited to Prime members that downloaded an Android only app. Now, they've a website to open the gates more. But, I mentioned it to a few customers and they were clueless the site existed.
I saw a flash web ad for Prime Now last week for the first time. But, as a Prime subscriber for years, I've never received one internal communication advising me of the service availability.
So, if they ever hit their comfort level (whatever that may be) it may generate more deliveries/orders.


----------



## bluesman101

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Just signed up to the forum as i've gleaned a lot of good info from you guys and thought I would thank you and maybe post some details.
> Not an uber driver, just signed up for flex. I guess i'm not a prime guy, not sure yet so so many secrets.
> I've just onboarded for Miami Gardens last week. Well actually last month as it took a few weeks to be able to get Miami gardens over Doral
> for this area.
> So, a first tip: If you don't see or have the area you're looking (assuming you have multiple choices) do not accept a block or do a shift. If you do
> you won't be able to switch. First thing to try is open application manager, select app, clear data and try again to see if you get different choices. If not contact support. If they are onboarding for multiple locations in your area they will work to get the area to show in your app. They did so for me.
> 
> I have my first scheduled block for Friday and right now trying to grab my first open block. Seems for the last 4 days I was offered blocks but wasn't able to do anything, today i'm ready, no blocks. I started the midnight bull last night, not a late nighter so that's just plain dumb to have it released at that time. But not one open block since midnight.
> I also just got the new update last night.
> Will probably post a bit more I know I had more to say but already too long to read.


Join my Amazon Flex Miami group at 786-414-0984


----------



## limepro

nighthawk398 said:


> I hope I never get sprouts or hot wheels


Hot wheels isn't so bad, a lot less miles and instant tips.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Hey Flexdriver......yeh, I had read that in the flex blog but that should have been clarified. I had no clue if they meant their local time or mine.
They should have just put that extra word "YOUR local time". So for now i'll assume it's 10pm for me. Support got back to me but they didn't answer the question I asked. They told me how to setup a schedule....already knew that just wanted scheduled block release time and next day block release time and time zone. Oh well.....

And another note.....15 minutes after writing the last post, got a push notification for a 2pm block. Unfortunately it takes me too long to get to the warehouse so didn't have enough time to make it. So, when not looking they come, when looking can't find???

Estevao........you have a online group or just a group of people who stay in contact? Are you in Doral or Miami gardens?

Have to get a first run under my belt to see if this is even doable and worth it.


----------



## Philt

kmatt said:


> Anyone noticed the new update and the unability to pick up blocks? They seem to have copied Uber with location pings instead.





MacDriver said:


> I'm com and am not seeing any of these changes in the new update. Other than no blocks were available last night for today. That seems odd. Something has changed?


+1 on the ability to pick up blocks for com. Checked on an older version of the app and same thing, no blocks available. Must've been a server side change.


----------



## UTX1

limepro said:


> After 8 months, not even close. I still enjoy it as much as day 1,
> feel I am adequately compensated for work done,
> and don't have to deal with the people that take uber,
> in fact most are appreciative rather than entitled.


I should have been more specific, sorry about that...
The Flex Program itself is one hell of a great innovation.
The pay isn't that bad, considering I can drive around and visit
all the different neighborhoods in my city and bring people "gifts"
and make them happy and get paid decent for it. All that's great.

Amazon (the hydra monster) is my axe to grind.
Less that 1 percent of the eligible work force have ever worked directly
for an Amazon facility. That represents 100's of thousands of men & women,
both past and present, who've seen a more extreme side of the operation.
Having been one of them (and I was a monster too) I'm afraid I retain
and harbor some feelings of resentment (toward myself as well)
for some of the things I was directed to do while in service there.

At some point, it's just no longer okay to treat people unfairly, be dishonest, 
even if only indirectly by omission, there's a fundamental wrong there.
Engage in acts of favoritism, nepotism, racism.... all kinds of isms.... designed to reinforce
a culture of "...you better go along with this or else, if you want to keep working here...."
simply because someone with a title and a higher pecking order intimates it is expected
to do so, never explicit, always with a wink and a nod. Actually, these are violations of law.

So, if my moral compass was actually working correctly, I should even consider why
would I support such an organization with any labor or services whatsoever. Here's why:
It all comes down to people. Not everyone at Amazon is a ******. Lots of good ones.
Even though they don't stay long, there are plenty of fine, decent folks who derive
an income from performing work provided by Amazon. I'm still taking their money too.
I'm just no longer comfortable doing their dirty work. The Flex program is my compromise.

I admit it's much better on the contractor side. Less stress. "Flex" is right. It really is flexible.
Far from the rigid constraints placed upon internal hires (Blue). I like Flex just fine.
Amazon however, can still suck my ass. I am sorry, but I'm not sorry. Someone has to say it.

There.

BTW: Limepro, I am glad you enjoy the work. I would not want to devalue your experience
of the last several months in any way. Thanks for understanding this, as I hope you do.


----------



## J.F.R.

Had my 10:30 -2:30Pm block today, finished around 3:25pm.......

58 packages, a lot of back and fourth and the Amazon App GPS can definitely be improved......

If you go by the order it list t will have you running in circles, so basically I try to group my packages by area/avenue. I was going back and forth between like 3-4 different apartment complexes in Pembroke Pines area, I almost lost it, but maintained my cool....... Having to check in with Security Guard Gates (at least 5+ minutes each time). yeah I gave them an extra hour today, but on Sunday I actually finished about 2 hours early so i guess it all balances out.


Only my second day doing Amazon Flex and I must say interesting to say the least..... Miami Gardens area.... 58 packages.....


----------



## nighthawk398

J.F.R. said:


> Had my 10:30 -2:30Pm block today, finished around 3:25pm.......
> 
> 58 packages, a lot of back and fourth and the Amazon App GPS can definitely be improved......
> 
> If you go by the order it list t will have you running in circles, so basically I try to group my packages by area/avenue. I was going back and forth between like 3-4 different apartment complexes in Pembroke Pines area, I almost lost it, but maintained my cool....... Having to check in with Security Guard Gates (at least 5+ minutes each time). yeah I gave them an extra hour today, but on Sunday I actually finished about 2 hours early so i guess it all balances out.
> 
> Only my second day doing Amazon Flex and I must say interesting to say the least..... Miami Gardens area.... 58 packages.....


Use the map to see if theres any green dots closer as well


----------



## J.F.R.

nighthawk398 said:


> Use the map to see if theres any green dots closer as well


Not sure how to check the map to show green dots close? Also last night I got an update and wasn't able to schedule any open blocks, lets see what happens tonight but I think there will be no more open block scheduling.


----------



## UTX1

J.F.R. said:


> Not sure how to check the map to show green dots close?


Tap upper left -_- 
---->Itinerary-----> Map (second or middle tab)


----------



## nighthawk398

J.F.R. said:


> Not sure how to check the map to show green dots close? Also last night I got an update and wasn't able to schedule any open blocks, lets see what happens tonight but I think there will be no more open block scheduling.


I was just able to grab a 5pm to 9pm schedule, I think they just go quicker now


----------



## Anon2163

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> So for now i'll assume it's 10pm for me. just wanted scheduled block release time and next day block release time and time zone.


Local always means your local time. If it was their time it would say Eastern, central etc. The latest shift is usually 6-10 so that's my reason for thinking it is 10? But it's amazon they do not need a reason. Other than the 10pm listed in FAQ section there is no set time for any other release. My first week was after the app crashed for many users and there was a steady morning release at the same time daily but once all blocks are sold out at 10:00:01 local time they are gone until someone forfeits. They can forfeit at any time. 1 min before 3 hours before doesn't matter and the second they forfeit it is active.


----------



## phuseche

I login into the app, check things out. Then I move to another app (without closing or logging off) but then when I come back to the Amazon app, I see that I have to login again. What is the trick to not be logged off?


----------



## path

phuseche said:


> I login into the app, check things out. Then I move to another app (without closing or logging off) but then when I come back to the Amazon app, I see that I have to login again. What is the trick to not be logged off?


The timeout period on the app (as of yesterday) is 2 hours. When you return to the amazon app, is it after a 2+ hour break? Or are you saying it would happen immediately? Because if thats happening, I'm not sure what is going on.


----------



## phuseche

Path, not sure now. It could have been more than 2 hours. Will pay more attention now to time lapsed. Thanks.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Ok....I guess 10pm my local time it is. I just found it odd that I was getting so many notifications when I didn't want them and that when I was ready got none! 

J.F.R........they say the trick is to use the map mode not the list mode, or at least view the map mode. Seems they don't put the the deliveries in any order. Oh, have to preface this by saying I don't have the actual experience, only read about it. But they say look at the map mode to see if there are other deliveries nearby or you wind up doing a lot of back and forth driving. Apparently the none prime drivers have much more time on the delivery clock so they don't have to deliver in order.

Obviously this app needs lot's of improvements but you would think navigation would be a priority.

The logout problem....I was actually having that problem before I got the update last night. I had to log back in every so often. But today, I haven't had to log back in all day.


----------



## uberbomber

UTX1 said:


> I should have been more specific, sorry about that...
> The Flex Program itself is one hell of a great innovation.
> The pay isn't that bad, considering I can drive around and visit
> all the different neighborhoods in my city and bring people "gifts"
> and make them happy and get paid decent for it. All that's great.
> 
> Amazon (the hydra monster) is my axe to grind.
> Less that 1 percent of the eligible work force have ever worked directly
> for an Amazon facility. That represents 100's of thousands of men & women,
> both past and present, who've seen a more extreme side of the operation.
> Having been one of them (and I was a monster too) I'm afraid I retain
> and harbor some feelings of resentment (toward myself as well)
> for some of the things I was directed to do while in service there.
> 
> At some point, it's just no longer okay to treat people unfairly, be dishonest,
> even if only indirectly by omission, there's a fundamental wrong there.
> Engage in acts of favoritism, nepotism, racism.... all kinds of isms.... designed to reinforce
> a culture of "...you better go along with this or else, if you want to keep working here...."
> simply because someone with a title and a higher pecking order intimates it is expected
> to do so, never explicit, always with a wink and a nod. Actually, these are violations of law.
> 
> So, if my moral compass was actually working correctly, I should even consider why
> would I support such an organization with any labor or services whatsoever. Here's why:
> It all comes down to people. Not everyone at Amazon is a ******. Lots of good ones.
> Even though they don't stay long, there are plenty of fine, decent folks who derive
> an income from performing work provided by Amazon. I'm still taking their money too.
> I'm just no longer comfortable doing their dirty work. The Flex program is my compromise.
> 
> I admit it's much better on the contractor side. Less stress. "Flex" is right. It really is flexible.
> Far from the rigid constraints placed upon internal hires (Blue). I like Flex just fine.
> Amazon however, can still suck my ass. I am sorry, but I'm not sorry. Someone has to say it.
> 
> There.
> 
> BTW: Limepro, I am glad you enjoy the work. I would not want to devalue your experience
> of the last several months in any way. Thanks for understanding this, as I hope you do.


Damn, I couldn't have said it better myself. FAVORITISM was number one by far, along with all of the other isms.

Man, I was a beast myself -- probably why I have so much enmity towards Amazon. I was arguably (not really, I was the best) worker there. If I was a weak, lazy shit like a lot of the people, I wouldn't gripe as much, but when you put your all in a company when it first opens and one you believed in... **** it. I'm going to keep collecting these Flex checks while I can


----------



## kmatt

uberbomber said:


> Damn, I couldn't have said it better myself. FAVORITISM was number one by far, along with all of the other isms.
> 
> Man, I was a beast myself -- probably why I have so much enmity towards Amazon. I was arguably (not really, I was the best) worker there. If I was a weak, lazy shit like a lot of the people, I wouldn't gripe as much, but when you put your all in a company when it first opens and one you believed in... &%[email protected]!* it. I'm going to keep collecting these Flex checks while I can


So they will let one work at the distribution center and do flex deliveries? I know they won't let us do both at the Prime Now warehouse. It's not like I want to be a part-time picker anyway...


----------



## redrad

kmatt said:


> So they will let one work at the distribution center and do flex deliveries? I know they won't let us do both at the Prime Now warehouse. It's not like I want to be a part-time picker anyway...


No it's part of the terms when you signup. No 'blue badge' Amazon employees can drive flex.


----------



## kmatt

redrad said:


> No it's part of the terms when you signup. No 'blue badge' Amazon employees can drive flex.


Except when there is a hour with no drivers...lol.


----------



## uberbomber

kmatt said:


> Except when there is a hour with no drivers...lol.


This... lol. Amazon and I parted ways well over a year ago.


----------



## redrad

uberbomber said:


> This... lol. Amazon and I parted ways well over a year ago.


I believe you guys. Just saying, it's in the initial terms etc...


----------



## flexology

UTX1 said:


> Right, no I get what you're saying... But look it, here's essentially the same job, but in Seattle it starts at $13.50
> 
> https://search.amazondelivers.jobs/...sonal-associate-downtown-seattle/3413/2163735
> 
> They're giving them the option to drive as well for extra $.


This looks like a good deal for Amazon too, since they save $4.50 an hour if the person does deliveries. I believe that would be the pizza delivery model.


----------



## flexology

Flex89 said:


> Nexus 6 has exited the airplane and is alive and well on the newest update.


Has anyone out there actually been able to pick up a Prime Now shift using 3.0.2925.0 on a Nexus phone running Android 6.0.1? I am starting to think they only got rid of the error message to stop the complaining...and people (including me) are now using an app that appears to work fine but is obstructed from picking up or signing up for a shift.

This is strange, I just don't know how much longer it will be like this. I hope all the new drivers are doing well and of course the ancient ones too.


----------



## redrad

flexology said:


> Has anyone out there actually been able to pick up a Prime Now shift using 3.0.2925.0 on a Nexus phone running Android 6.0.1? I am starting to think they only got rid of the error message to stop the complaining...and people (including me) are now using an app that appears to work fine but is obstructed from picking up or signing up for a shift.
> 
> This is strange, I just don't know how much longer it will be like this. I hope all the new drivers are doing well and of course the ancient ones too.


I was just wondering the exact same thing. Error over and over. Logged in at 958, saw plenty of shifts at different times...was not able to grab anything due to error after error after error for approx 20 minutes until they were all gone.

edit: putting that to the test...I roll a nexus 5x but I just installed the delivery app on my samsung tablet...we'll see if it's a phone thing tomorrow and I'll report back


----------



## Amazongirl

DrivingInsane said:


> I took 2days to read this whole thread. I found alot of exciting and disappointing aspects.
> I have been doing various courier work since 2005. Driving is my thing. I was super excited about Amazon Flex.
> I was working for DHL 50-60 hrs a wk and just had a baby... I am not wanting to work those many hrs anymore but do want to work, so I thought Amazon would be great. I passed my bg yesterday. However no hrs have showed up yet. I marked my availability as well. So im interested to see if i will be put on the schedule.
> I have a few questions which may seem dumb but i want to clarify; when you guys mention refreshing, is that simply backing out of the app and reopening it?
> Does anyone here work in Milwaukee?
> Does anyone even know if the Milwaukee area is officially open to deliver or are they still only just gearing up. My local craigslist is flooded w Amazon Flex ads.
> Also when i started the app it gave me the option betwen Milwaukee and West Milwaukee... How do i know which one i can work or if both are running?
> Thanks in advance for anyone who takes the time to read this and respond to help.


I signed up for Amazon FLEX in May I have yet to be scheduled? I signed up for Milwaukee West. Anything you know would help me. Have you started driving?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Pickup up my first block for today at 11:30. 

I was able to see the open blocks last night at 10pm, selected one but didn't get it. All gone in milliseconds as most know already. So that will take
some practice.

The logout problem...I was wrong, I guess since I was on the app most of the day it never logged me out yesterday. But it seems if you're inactive it does log you out. Should not, as let's face it most are waiting for the push notifications. They should let us control when we log out. I already sent feedback on it and if others do maybe they will address it.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

If you've been "onboarded" meaning you got invited to the informational session and were able to download the app. You're almost hired. Once background check clears, via the app, you're onboard. So it that is the case they are offering the service in your area and you're officially a driver. 
You won't hear from amazon to be invited to an informational session unless they are actually running in the area you signed up for. 

The schedule is the game, it will take some figuring out.


----------



## path

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> They should let us control when we log out. I already sent feedback on it and if others do maybe they will address it.


They already have addressed it. An update a couple months ago added in the two hour idle timeout period. When I first started using the app it would never log you out unless you manually did it yourself. I think they added this automatic logout in order to push people towards updating to the newest version of the app. When you log in, it wants to download the update if there is one. In the past if you never logged out manually, you wouldn't need to log in. Therefore you'd never receive updates. So the logouts are not accidental.


----------



## path

flexology said:


> This looks like a good deal for Amazon too, since they save $4.50 an hour if the person does deliveries. I believe that would be the pizza delivery model.


I think the fewer entanglements of you being a contractor instead of an employee is worth way more than $4.50/hr to Amazon. Lets not forget the warehouse associates doing the deliveries are using rental cars (with fuel) paid for by Amazon. That alone is probably costing them 4.50/hr considering how many miles we put down where I am.

If you are injured on the job, they don't care. They can effectively fire you whenever they please. They don't have to pay half of social security. I've no idea what benefits the associates get, but clearly we don't get them. Not only do they avoid all these costs and hassles of us not being employees, but they also don't have the administrative and legal costs to deal with either.


----------



## nighthawk398

flexology said:


> Has anyone out there actually been able to pick up a Prime Now shift using 3.0.2925.0 on a Nexus phone running Android 6.0.1? I am starting to think they only got rid of the error message to stop the complaining...and people (including me) are now using an app that appears to work fine but is obstructed from picking up or signing up for a shift.
> 
> This is strange, I just don't know how much longer it will be like this. I hope all the new drivers are doing well and of course the ancient ones too.


I did for .com last night 5pm to 9pm probably be same day deliveries


----------



## Brr1986

Anybody's background check take longer than a week ??


----------



## nighthawk398

Brr1986 said:


> Anybody's background check take longer than a week ??


have you always lived in the same state? if no it does take longer


----------



## nighthawk398

I noticed in Amazon latest email for .com it said: You may start to see delivery blocks that last 1, 2, or 3 hours.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Path......that all sounds perfectly logical. But that makes is so you have to be diligent if you're hoping to get the notifications. Seems they could "push" out an update instead but now i'm nitpicking.

Got my first block under my belt today. Did ok....got done right on time. Had a few issues and had to call support 2 times. Each time they were very helpful and the one time they had to do something on their end to find a package that either didn't get scanned or snuck in there somehow. Anyway, both calls were very helpful and the one saved me a trip back to the warehouse. So, for me, support made my first day successful. 

Funny thing is I had 41 packages, 39 went to the same area within about 4 miles in Miramar. The other 2, 20 miles away, one in Hollywood and one in Plantation? Was happy I was heading back in the direction of home though which is palm beach county. Yeh, it's a stretch but we have to do what we need to do to make ends meet. Warehouse is about 38miles/40minutes from me.


----------



## UTX1

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Got my first block under my belt today. Did ok....got done right on time.


Cool beans ! you'll get quick enough soon enough to finish in under 3 hours.



CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Had a few issues and had to call support 2 times.
> Each time they were very helpful.....


This might only happen if you misdial and call the wrong number.
My guess is you were talking to the customer support at Ikea or somewhere.....
That's why they so helpful.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Thanks UTX1! Appreciate all the info yourself and guys like limepro and a few others put out here. It painted a pretty good picture of what to expect and pretty much went exactly as I envisioned. Of course I studied a lot before hand and read this whole thread. Reason I joined up here is because it has the most useful information on Flex. 

I probably would have gotten done earlier if it wasn't for the problem package and the fact that we spent over 1/2 hour in the warehouse. I'll know next time to try and talk them into doing something else with a package that says "this belongs to another driver or route" or something like that? Got the big X and red screen and couldn't move on. 

Not sure why my experience with support was different than yours and others? I hope it was that they are learning the process as well. I was actually pretty impressed with it all and they seem to have a pretty good handle on it. The people at the warehouse were pretty nice and congenial. The other drivers, not sure how friendly they are just yet. I said hello, how you doin' to most, but only a few seemed interested.


----------



## gaj

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I'll know next time to try and talk them into doing something else with a package that says "this belongs to another driver or route" or something like that? Got the big X and red screen and couldn't move on.


If you get an error message like this, they definitely need to take the package back, don't load it up! They can scan it on their laptop and find out what the issue is.

I had one once (don't remember what the error was, something like "do not deliver"), the warehouse guy scanned it and said the customer had cancelled the order and he took it from me.

g


----------



## UTX1

Okay folks, just a call out to see if this is happening system-wide or
just in the delivery region I work in. DO any of you all out there ever get
an erroneous app message "...You have a scheduled pick up in 60 minutes..."
(something like that) even when you have nothing scheduled that day ????

I'm trying to see why this alert is going out to groups of drivers who do not even
have a single block scheduled for the week, much less in the next 60 minutes.

What it think is happening....and hear me out on this, what I think is happening
is when a driver is logged into the rabbit app and that alert goes off when nothing
is scheduled, yet the message alert is getting echoed on the device, it looks like
that particular account is being switched ON or OFF to pick up blocks or not to.
ENABLE/DISABLE the driver account to work or not to work (schedule blocks). 

A very stealth way to impose the hard cap on weekly hours worked.

At some point in the future, if there one day is handed down some landmark court decision
that retroactively affects these crowd-sourced 1099 contractor gigs in a way that is adverse
to large employers like Amazon, keeping hours under 40 will save potential overtime hours
being charged to the company, as well as prevent full time status being granted to those
who worked on average less than 40 hours per week. For health care and other benefit
liabilities to the company, I seem to recall the hours worked per week threshold is
even lower than that - something like 28 or 30 hours. Not entirely sure on that last one,
but there is a number of average hours worked that trigger obamacare rules as well.

Anyway...The erroneous app message. Can you guys start keeping an eye on this ?
If it turns out to be some other glitch, then that's all that was.. Otherwise, if it turns out
that's what's going on and the cats get let out of the bag (keep it secret ? c'mon !)
there is nothing I'd rather see than hundreds of people bittshing and moaning to Amazon
that the app is screwing them and so on and so on....

Always glad to help.


----------



## UTX1

Okay, who's doing this ?


----------



## kmatt

I occasionally get this but those notifications are not reliable at all. Sometimes I get them randomly, sometimes I don't when picking up blocks. Some drivers have said they have tried to pick up blocks at the same time as a group and one sees a block and the other doesn't even though no one had hit the 8 hour cap yet. The one guy who doesn't see it is the guy who works 40 hours a week on a regular basis. You might be on to something....


----------



## Anon2163

nighthawk398 said:


> You may start to see delivery blocks that last 1, 2, or 3 hours.


If it takes me over an hour to get through the line and loaded after waiting for them to get ready. Do I just hand them back for a one hour block? Because I foresee it being an 8pm-9pm with a 9 deadline since I have already been offered 7-9pm. That's the funniest thing I have heard from them this week. Then you get the "Our SUCCESSFUL partners can meet the 9pm deadline after leaving the hub at 9:20pm. So you failed at your job and life today; please try harder tomorrow."


----------



## kmatt

I don't know a lot about most things but there is one thing I can confirm. That app is a gigantic load of loose human feces and just gets worse as time goes on.


----------



## UTX1

kmatt said:


> I occasionally get this but those notifications are not reliable at all. Sometimes I get them randomly, sometimes I don't when picking up blocks. Some drivers have said they have tried to pick up blocks at the same time as a group and one sees a block and the other doesn't even though no one had hit the 8 hour cap yet. *The one guy who doesn't see it is the guy who works 40 hours a week on a regular basis.
> You might be on to something....*


----------



## UTX1

Anon2163 said:


> If it takes me over an hour to get through the line and loaded after waiting for them to get ready.
> 
> Do I just hand them back for a one hour block?


Well of course not, don't be silly.

You do like when an apartment leasing office tells you to go attempt some deliveries...
Drive around the corner, go get a cup of coffee, check email, come back in a few minutes
and replace "...nobody answered the door...." with "....it was too late to deliver these..."
(turn off location services so you're not gps tracked)

One hour is a joke. I don't see how too many folks will show up for less than 2 hr blocks.
Then again, 18 bucks is half a tank of gas....maybe if it's just one or two packages ???


----------



## kmatt

UTX1 said:


> View attachment 45781


I've also noticed the Flex slogan has changed too. It previously said "Delivery partners can work as much or as little as they want and delivery opportunities available throughout the day, seven days a week." That is nowhere to be found on the flex page since they have been capping hours. They want a million people to work less than 20 hours a week so they can cover their ass in the future in case of any landmark ruling. Our market has actually less orders since the beginning but they keep on adding new drivers and scheduling them anyway. They probably have "hired" 400 drivers to do the work of about 8-12 drivers at any given block. And the f*cked up thing is 6 of those are scheduled. That doesn't leave a lot blocks to be picked up.


----------



## Anon2163

UTX1 said:


> Okay folks, just a call out to see if this is happening system-wide or
> just in the delivery region I work in. DO any of you all out there ever get
> an erroneous app message "...You have a scheduled pick up in 60 minutes..."
> (something like that) even when you have nothing scheduled that day ????
> 
> Anyway...The erroneous app message. Can you guys start keeping an eye on this ?


Did you update the app or was it happening before the update? I haven't updated yet and only worked Sunday and 40hr last week but nothing scheduled now (taking a break, not turned off I still get pinged).Have not had this happen though (Farmers Branch) I can keep an eye on it and will watch better for it. Since I'm not scheduled I didn't look at every single one since they are usually (taken)shift notifications.


----------



## UTX1

kmatt said:


> I've also noticed the Flex slogan has changed too.
> It use to say " Work as little or as much as you want".


Maybe soon it will only say, "...Work as little as you want..."

Amazon Flex:
"...You don't even have to show up if you don't want to..."


----------



## UTX1

Anon2163 said:


> Did you update the app or was it happening before the update? I haven't updated yet and only worked Sunday and 40hr last week but nothing scheduled now (taking a break, not turned off I still get pinged).Have not had this happen though (Farmers Branch) I can keep an eye on it and will watch better for it. Since I'm not scheduled I didn't look at every single one since they are usually (taken)shift notifications.


I've been suspecting this since before the previous update (3.0.2801)
and definitely from way before the 2925 update. Just something I've
been trying to figure out for nearly all month now. Erroneous pings
at odd times and hours when there aren't even packages being delivered.


----------



## kmatt

UTX1 said:


> Maybe soon it will only say, "...Work as little as you want..."
> 
> Amazon Flex:
> "...You don't even have to show up if you don't want to..."


You would still get paid if you didn't show up given you picked up the block...lol. This $hit is so informal that a stranger/scammer could pick a number and push a cart out of the warehouse worth hundreds of dollars with dispatch having no clue if they are in the flex program or not. No contractor ID is ridiculous.


----------



## redrad

redrad said:


> I was just wondering the exact same thing. Error over and over. Logged in at 958, saw plenty of shifts at different times...was not able to grab anything due to error after error after error for approx 20 minutes until they were all gone.
> 
> edit: putting that to the test...I roll a nexus 5x but I just installed the delivery app on my samsung tablet...we'll see if it's a phone thing tomorrow and I'll report back


Confirmed

Nexus 5x was constant errors, switched to samsung tablet got a block right away at 10pm. No coincidence here


----------



## flexology

kmatt said:


> I don't know a lot about most things but there is one thing I can confirm. That app is a gigantic load of loose human feces and just gets worse as time goes on.


That is really, really, really true. People probably think you're exaggerating but it is true. I myself am perplexed by the long times between updates. I believe it should take no more than 3 days to fix some of these issues, then a day or two of testing, then push it back out...for a week total. Some companies will send out updates every day! You'd think a tech giant like Amazon would be one of them.

Anyway as I may have posted before, Amazon is hiring people to make Android and iOS Flex apps in Austin. It would be a kick to have a former driver get that position and make beneficial changes. Otherwise how would they know what the drivers need? It's not like they have ever taken the time to elicit such information from any of the drivers, to the best of my knowledge and recollection.


----------



## flexology

redrad said:


> Confirmed
> 
> Nexus 5x was constant errors, switched to samsung tablet got a block right away at 10pm. No coincidence here


Good to know! Glad this riddle had a solution. Just out of curiosity, what carrier(s) do you use for your phone/tablet?


----------



## flexology

kmatt said:


> Our market has actually less orders since the beginning


How is this even possible? I wonder if it's like that for other markets as well. But this is bizarre, people should be all over this Amazon Prime Now.


----------



## redrad

flexology said:


> Good to know! Glad this riddle had a solution. Just out of curiosity, what carrier(s) do you use for your phone/tablet?


Project Fi on Nexus 5x -- Tablet is WiFi only


----------



## kmatt

flexology said:


> How is this even possible? I wonder if it's like that for other markets as well. But this is bizarre, people should be all over this Amazon Prime Now.


I agree. They don't sell alcohol and don't sell ground beef, boneless chicken, pretty much no fresh or frozen meat. All they sell is water, soda, dog food and junk food and the random amazon product like car chargers or amazon fire products. I'm a 10 year prime customer and I hardly use it because of this. Fresh/frozen meat is 50% of my food budget and they don't f*cking sell it?!?!? It's so stupid. I'm pretty sure it is not going to be successful here without these changes.


----------



## kmatt

I'm honestly dying to make an order to see my fellow drivers but it doesn't make since to do it with the fresh/frozen meat limitations.


----------



## flexology

kmatt said:


> I agree. They don't sell alcohol and don't sell ground beef, boneless chicken, pretty much no fresh or frozen meat. All they sell is water, soda, dog food and junk food and the random amazon product like car chargers or amazon fire products. I'm a 10 year prime customer and I hardly use it because of this. Fresh/frozen meat is 50% of my food budget and they don't f*cking sell it?!?!? It's so stupid. I'm pretty sure it is not going to be successful here without these changes.


Amazon Fresh is expanding, and (I think) offers the same delivery options as Prime Now. I can see them using the same warehouses to send stuff out. But on the other hand I can see them making it a full-time thing, making an Amazon Fresh driver drive an official Amazon refrigerated truck (just in case). So who knows...

Edit: like the ones in this link --> https://www.engadget.com/2016/06/09/amazon-fresh-uk-london/


----------



## nighthawk398

UTX1 have you seen the urine charts in the restrooms, that tell you based on color how much more water you should drink?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Well, I guess my run wasn't as successful as I thought. They wrote me today and said I had a package to return and they expect associates to return such packages? 
Had none. Guess it was the problem package. Oh well......


----------



## J.F.R.

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Well, I guess my run wasn't as successful as I thought. They wrote me today and said I had a package to return and they expect associates to return such packages?
> Had none. Guess it was the problem package. Oh well......


Yeah, I wouldn't worry about it. Just to the best you can, pretty sure everyone gets this message. The older I get the less I stress things....

Sure we all need money..........


----------



## MacDriver

UTX1 said:


> What it think is happening....and hear me out on this, what I think is happening
> is when a driver is logged into the rabbit app and that alert goes off when nothing
> is scheduled, yet the message alert is getting echoed on the device, it looks like
> that particular account is being switched ON or OFF to pick up blocks or not to.
> ENABLE/DISABLE the driver account to work or not to work (schedule blocks).


Why is the app referred by users here as "Rabbit"? I have found no reference to that name in the app (unless I missed it somewhere). The app is titled "Delivery" on the Android screen, and the current app version is 3.0.2925.0.

When I called support recently (for a house not in the GPS circle on the map) they asked if I had the Rabbit app. I replied I had version 3.0.2925 and the support person didn't know what that was!

I'm with .com. Does Prime Now (and/or maybe different cities?) have different features in the app, even if its the same version number? I don't have the new features in version 3.0.2925 that kmatt posted on June 20th.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Thanks J.F.R........not going to worry much about it. Going to be much more aware when i'm scanning in the warehouse and pay more attention. Next "red screen" I get I'm going with not delivering!  

I did realize right away that for all the drivers to leave all drivers had to complete their scanning before they were released. Was a a little intimidated by that so moved quickly.

Have another block tomorrow so try again. 

Are you at the Miami gardens or Doral location?


----------



## J.F.R.

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Thanks J.F.R........not going to worry much about it. Going to be much more aware when i'm scanning in the warehouse and pay more attention. Next "red screen" I get I'm going with not delivering!
> 
> I did realize right away that for all the drivers to leave all drivers had to complete their scanning before they were released. Was a a little intimidated by that so moved quickly.
> 
> Have another block tomorrow so try again.
> 
> Are you at the Miami gardens or Doral location?


Miami Gardens.

Yeah , dont worry about scanning quicker than anybody. My suggestion is to take your time and make sure everything is done correctly.

Scan Packages and verify count, then organize/separate by location even though the bins are basically just that so keep packages seperated by bins.

Peace


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

I'm working out of there too.

Yeh, like I said, I can see that is the key to a successful run, starting out right. Thanks for the tip on the bins, that's a big one. I had wondered if there was any order. I was able to ask the warehouse guys a few questions but didn't want to pester them.


----------



## qsea

MacDriver said:


> Why is the app referred by users here as "Rabbit"? I have found no reference to that name in the app (unless I missed it somewhere). The app is titled "Delivery" on the Android screen, and the current app version is 3.0.2925.0.
> 
> When I called support recently (for a house not in the GPS circle on the map) they asked if I had the Rabbit app. I replied I had version 3.0.2925 and the support person didn't know what that was!


The Rabbit is a reference to the app that Amazon gives the contract company drivers. Just tell them you are a Flex driver and you are using the Flex app.


----------



## ???

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I'm working out of there too.
> 
> Yeh, like I said, I can see that is the key to a successful run, starting out right. Thanks for the tip on the bins, that's a big one. I had wondered if there was any order. I was able to ask the warehouse guys a few questions but didn't want to pester them.


Can I ask what questions did you ask and what were the answers.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Question about app behavior when your route is completed. I got to my last delivery, clicked "i've arrived", delivered, swiped and app just closed, itinerary disappeared. No message like "route is complete". I was left wondering if I swiped wrong or what. I also would assume that if you have a package left or something is wrong that you'll see a message. Is that the case or no?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

qsea....not sure that is true. I believe that the name of the app file I downloaded is rabbit apk? Any new flex drivers are getting the rabbit. I've seen the file name on my phone somewhere. 

???.....I asked some basic stuff, are packages in any order, what is the list they give you for, can the route get deleted somehow and if so how to get it back. The response to that was funny, he just looked at me and said please don't say that!  And yes, it can happen. He didn't elaborate. He did say there is some order but didn't give specifics. He said the list is important for some reason and i'll figure it out soon enough. 
Tomorrow i'll see if I can figure it out. My best guess is the numbers on that list refer to delivery area and the packages have some reference to it. 
They have their hands full with their job so like I said, didn't want to overdo it. 

If I think of any others i'll edit to add. But vague answers but a good start.


----------



## ???

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> ???.....I asked some basic stuff, are packages in any order, what is the list they give you for, can the route get deleted somehow and if so how to get it back. The response to that was funny, he just looked at me and said please don't say that!  And yes, it can happen. He didn't elaborate. He did say there is some order but didn't give specifics. He said the list is important for some reason and i'll figure it out soon enough.
> Tomorrow i'll see if I can figure it out. My best guess is the numbers on that list refer to delivery area and the packages have some reference to it.
> They have their hands full with their job so like I said, didn't want to overdo it.
> 
> If I think of any others i'll edit to add. But vague answers but a good start.


Ok thanks.


----------



## UTX1

nighthawk398 said:


> UTX1 have you seen the urine charts in the restrooms, that tell you based on color how much more water you should drink?


yes..yes...the pee chart. posted right above where you take a leak.
varying shades of yellow and orange and #s. I'd always forget to bring my crayons,
so I didn't get to have fun with the other little boys. just piss and go.


----------



## UTX1

MacDriver said:


> When I called support recently (for a house not in the GPS circle on the map) they asked if I had the Rabbit app
> I replied I had version 3.0.2925 and the support person didn't know what that was! <---------


There! This is what I'm talking about.

"...Hello support person, this is the driver....I would like some help please.....
What ? Yes, I have.....with a flashlight and both hands....yes many times.....
okay, I'll hold.....hello, support person ? are you still there ? No, sorry I don't...
I haven't done that....Look, I was just calling in about a delivery. I'm sorry
I don't know anything about wet paper sacks, I'm sure you'll get out okay....


----------



## UTX1

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> ???.....I asked some basic stuff, are packages in any order, what is the list they give you for,
> can the route get deleted somehow and if so how to get it back.
> 
> The response to that was funny, he just looked at me and said please don't say that!
> And yes, it can happen. He didn't elaborate.


...I just retyped this... there's no point in telling you the person you were asking
is doing well just to tie his shoes and find his way to the door to work everyday.

WHEN, (not if) the route "disappears" try one or more of these things:

Log completely out of the app. Hold your middle button down on the phone
and left swipe the entire app icon. Then log back in 1 time. It may say go back to your 
delivery station instead of the next delivery. Fine, but don't do that. Go to ACCOUNT,
sign out, and then sign on a 2nd time. your correct password may not even work the 1st time.
(known glitch) Now the second time, the route should reappear, itinerary, map and all.

But you have to do all that... sign in from whatever bumped you out. 
then log off at least once. then log in again until it reloads the route.
..or again.
Also (this is all android) if you go to settings, application manager, look for the
orange "delivery" app, choose that, clear the cache, data, even force stop the damn thing
so you can call it back up in a moment. All these options are in the setting app mgr screen.

Okay even before you restart the app. If you have any types of programs on your phone
that can clear the memory and or stop TSR type loads from loading up on your phone
while you relaunch the app, that would be helpful. They aren't really tsr's, but that's how 
I think of them in today's terms. They just terminate, but stay resident up in the phone's
memory and interfere with other stuff when your trying to execute a program.
It's like trying to talk on the phone with a kid yelling and screaming in the background.

Okay, all this is going to be most helpful when you are right in the middle of a route,
about 20 packages down with about 20 more to go, pulled right up in front of a stop,
when the message, "....Unfortunately, the delivery app has stopped." appears.

Get back in the car. Turn on the air. I suggest lock your door and try some of these things
in advance of calling the Genius Squad at 1-800-amazon. Might save some time.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Hey UTX1.....thanks for all those tips, i'll keep them in the toolbox.
Got my run done today a little early, not going to call it successful until tomorrow! 
But......app did show a "route completed" and even said "good job"....well it didn't actually say it. So, I see now what it supposed to do.

And again, had to call support to get me out of a jam. Had a package that kept looping me around in the app. It scanned, I was at address but wouldn't let me deliver or move to next package. They again, while on the phone walked me through it and got it to go through. 

Another weird thing was my "warehouse list" showed 70 pkgs but I only had 51 to scan. Made sure to notify the warehouse guys. Was way off. He said they should match. Was worried, but had no problems. 

Another question.......I'm going to assume the itinerary goes right down the list as far as delivery order, even if out of order so to speak? Is that right? If so does anyone know if you can hold and drag items to rearrange in different order? Or can you just click on the package in the list to deliver?
I've noticed I always have to go back to a development i've already covered for one or 2 of the last packages and I noticed it, just wasn't sure how to "deliver out of order".


----------



## nighthawk398

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Hey UTX1.....thanks for all those tips, i'll keep them in the toolbox.
> Got my run done today a little early, not going to call it successful until tomorrow!
> But......app did show a "route completed" and even said "good job"....well it didn't actually say it. So, I see now what it supposed to do.
> 
> And again, had to call support to get me out of a jam. Had a package that kept looping me around in the app. It scanned, I was at address but wouldn't let me deliver or move to next package. They again, while on the phone walked me through it and got it to go through.
> 
> Another weird thing was my "warehouse list" showed 70 pkgs but I only had 51 to scan. Made sure to notify the warehouse guys. Was way off. He said they should match. Was worried, but had no problems.
> 
> Another question.......I'm going to assume the itinerary goes right down the list as far as delivery order, even if out of order so to speak? Is that right? If so does anyone know if you can hold and drag items to rearrange in different order? Or can you just click on the package in the list to deliver?
> I've noticed I always have to go back to a development i've already covered for one or 2 of the last packages and I noticed it, just wasn't sure how to "deliver out of order".


I'm curious when you say the counts don't match up are you talking about the counts on the paper that they put on the carts matching up

If you watch how they unloaded from the Gaylord you would understand more but they're not going to match up all the time


----------



## ???

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Another question.......I'm going to assume the itinerary goes right down the list as far as delivery order, even if out of order so to speak? Is that right? If so does anyone know if you can hold and drag items to rearrange in different order? Or can you just click on the package in the list to deliver?
> I've noticed I always have to go back to a development i've already covered for one or 2 of the last packages and I noticed it, just wasn't sure how to "deliver out of order".


I do not know if you can rearrange the order of deliveries. What you can do is click on the address you want and it will take you there and if you are already there then mark arrive, scan and deliver. Keep in mind the app will default back to the address at the top of the list you skipped.

What I normally do is arrange the packages by street and mentally keep track of how many I have for that street. I especially do this for apartments and gated communities since the app would have me leave and come back, leave and come back.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

nighthawk398 said:


> I'm curious when you say the counts don't match up are you talking about the counts on the paper that they put on the carts matching up
> 
> If you watch how they unloaded from the Gaylord you would understand more but they're not going to match up all the time


 Yes, that's what i'm talking about. The warehouse guy told me it's important and they should match up. Actually on my first run I didn't pay attention, If I did I would have noticed I only had 41 scans, sheet said I had 42 pkgs. I'm just going to make sure they note any discrepencies.

Loading from the cart in some sort of order is the key to keeping your pkgs grouped it seems. Easier to find in your fully packed vehicle too! 
I have a midsize SUV and i'm full when I leave, not sure how the other drivers pack everything into their smaller cars.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

??? said:


> I do not know if you can rearrange the order of deliveries. What you can do is click on the address you want and it will take you there and if you are already there then mark arrive, scan and deliver. Keep in mind the app will default back to the address at the top of the list you skipped.
> 
> What I normally do is arrange the packages by street and mentally keep track of how many I have for that street. I especially do this for apartments and gated communities since the app would have me leave and come back, leave and come back.


That's exactly what I needed to know, go to itinerary list and select from there. Thanks! I realize you can jump away from the current delivery and then come back to it from the main menu, so makes sense. 
Yeh, i've had that problem too. Did some back and forth on both my trips but with this new info and some runs under my belt I can see how to fix that. A few bits of info here and there from this forum have been a big help.


----------



## Brr1986

So sorry I know this has been covered in this thread before 

Can someone give me instructions on how to get the app on my new phone, I already on borded


----------



## ???

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> ......I realize you can jump away from the current delivery and then come back to it from the main menu, so makes sense.
> Yeh, i've had that problem too. Did some back and forth on both my trips but with this new info and some runs under my belt I can see how to fix that. A few bits of info here and there from this forum have been a big help.


Another thing I forgot to mention is that you don't have to keep track mentally (in fact I don't anymore). You can stroll through the itinerary to see how many apartments you have left in that complex or how many houses left on that street.


----------



## ???

Brr1986 said:


> So sorry I know this has been covered in this thread before
> 
> Can someone give me instructions on how to get the app on my new phone, I already on borded


Do you still have the old phone? Can you access it? If you can it might still be in your download folder just transfer it to your new phone via Android Beem, etc. or via PC. If that's not possible then maybe someone here can send you the download or contact Amazon Flex customer support and tell them you need a download link.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Brr1986 said:


> So sorry I know this has been covered in this thread before
> 
> Can someone give me instructions on how to get the app on my new phone, I already on borded


 If you have the app on your old phone you have to transfer the app like you do with any other. If you're doing it yourself you'll have to do some searching on google to see what methods are available to you depending on your devices capabilities.

If you've had the app and now don't, contact amazon and tell them you need a new app download.

Not related but..... I've also realized you can view your "download history" via the "myfiles" of most android devices. There you'll find a copy of the app APK download. And, you'll see the "rabbit" name if you have it. I assume you can simply install from there if needed?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Brr1986 said:


> So sorry I know this has been covered in this thread before
> 
> Can someone give me instructions on how to get the app on my new phone, I already on borded


Another option from the official flex blog:
*I lost my phone, how do I re-download the app?*
Please join one of our online Q&A Sessions for assistance with reinstalling the app and other questions. To attend one of our Q&A sessions, please respond to any previous email you may have received from us and request for the link.


----------



## J.F.R.

I got my hours for the week, one single 4 hour block. I mean I guess that's better than those who get none, or is it........

On a side note my final package was cancelled for whatever reason and it stated I had to return to the warehouse. I was close to my house and had to drive back 35 mins in traffic to drop the last package off to then drive back home in traffic. I finished about 30 mins early, but ended up losing over an hour going back to the warehouse.

Yeah I pray for the day I get this call from a permanent job (government /hopefully real soon) till then we are slaves of all of these ride sharing programs........


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

J.F.R. said:


> I got my hours for the week, one single 4 hour block. I mean I guess that's better than those who get none, or is it........
> 
> On a side note my final package was cancelled for whatever reason and it stated I had to return to the warehouse. I was close to my house and had to drive back 35 mins in traffic to drop the last package off to then drive back home in traffic. I finished about 30 mins early, but ended up losing over an hour going back to the warehouse.
> 
> Yeah I pray for the day I get this call from a permanent job (government /hopefully real soon) till then we are slaves of all of these ride sharing programs........


 Yeh, I got one block last week and one block this week with the schedule. Wish that was better. The dance for grabbing blocks is pretty ridiculous. 2-4 scheduled blocks doesn't seem too much to ask.

That was plain bad timing for the pkg return. Hopefully that doesn't happen too often.

I like this kind of gig for the freedom of choice and no boss. But it has it drawbacks. If we were making the $20plus hourly that prime now guys make it make it much more interesting.


----------



## limepro

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Yeh, I got one block last week and one block this week with the schedule. Wish that was better. The dance for grabbing blocks is pretty ridiculous. 2-4 scheduled blocks doesn't seem too much to ask.
> 
> That was plain bad timing for the pkg return. Hopefully that doesn't happen too often.
> 
> I like this kind of gig for the freedom of choice and no boss. But it has it drawbacks. If we were making the $20plus hourly that prime now guys make it make it much more interesting.


Most that do logistics drive many fewer miles and aren't under the stress the prime now guys are. I have seen many prime now people come and go either voluntarily or involuntarily because they couldn't keep up with it or because blocks are so competitive they just couldn't get hours. If I sucked at getting blocks for now I would switch to logistics.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Hey limepro...... I can imagine the stress level on timed deliveries is high and deliveries probably more spread out. So, no doubt the deliveries are different. But getting blocks is the same. Sounds like you have the game down good. Quick hands and location is key. I'm too far from the warehouse to play that game. My hopes are as they expand that I can move to a facility closer to Palm beach county and then figure out a way to get more blocks. Honestly, probably wouldn't do two 4 hours blocks back to back......too old for that shit!


----------



## kmatt

limepro said:


> Most that do logistics drive many fewer miles and aren't under the stress the prime now guys are. I have seen many prime now people come and go either voluntarily or involuntarily because they couldn't keep up with it or because blocks are so competitive they just couldn't get hours. If I sucked at getting blocks for now I would switch to logistics.


Hey limepro - I saw on another forum that Miami Doral is paying $100 per block tomorrow and you must pick them up tonight at 10pm to get that rate. I wish that kind of dough would come here. I wonder if it is prime now or .com.


----------



## J.F.R.

limepro said:


> Most that do logistics drive many fewer miles and aren't under the stress the prime now guys are. I have seen many prime now people come and go either voluntarily or involuntarily because they couldn't keep up with it or because blocks are so competitive they just couldn't get hours. If I sucked at getting blocks for now I would switch to logistics.


Honestly I have no idea how to pick up blocks?? People say be on your phone at 10pm or a couple minutes before, but as soon as 10pm comes the blocks are gone in less than a second......

People must be driving to the warehouse and on their phone so they can be closer? I mean obviously something is up and I haven't figured it out. Is it setting the availability for a certain time? I noticed at 3pm is when the schedules come out for the week and I was only given one block..... Why is there even a 6Am - 12Am period anyways?

Well, I'm going to sleep... Good luck everyone


----------



## Sasho

This may have been posted but 77 pages is a lot to look through.  I was curious if anyone knows why two people with the same address, and answers within the app, would have different 'pickup' locations. My partner had North Seattle, Downtown Seattle, Georgetown and Kent. I only had Georgetown and Kent, though North Seattle is closer to home. Any ideas? And is there a way to get the North Seattle since they offered it?


----------



## UTX1

All 77 pages are required reading for all new members 

There are about a dozen of us who wrote most of it
so we know what is says. Just take it to the "reading room"
and peruse these fine quotations while squeezing one out.

This would be the most appropriate manner to become familiar
with the flex program and you'll get used to having your pants down
and you'll deal with a lot more crap. Don't wipe your ass, you'll ruin it.


----------



## kmatt

When is this thread going to be deleted? It's way too long and deserves a better platform or none at all, lol!


----------



## Sasho

UTX1 said:


> All 77 pages are required reading for all new members
> 
> There are about a dozen of us who wrote most of it
> so we know what is says. Just take it to the "reading room"
> and peruse these fine quotations while squeezing one out.
> 
> This would be the most appropriate manner to become familiar
> with the flex program and you'll get used to having your pants down
> and you'll deal with a lot more crap. Don't wipe your ass, you'll ruin it.


Ok that made me laugh. You got my attention good sir.


----------



## UTX1

Sasho said:


> Ok that made me laugh. You got my attention good sir.


Greeting from Texas.  Of all the markets that AMZN has opened Flex up to,
yours is one of the more tightly monitored in the network. I could not get away
with most of my shenanigans in Seattle. Too much ICQA activity.

As for a transfer or reassignment, some newly onboarded DP's have successfully
requested and obtained a new station assignment after making an impassioned plea
(i'm exaggerating), or rather asking the Flex Support Team for this (via email).
Naturally, if they did this for even 10 percent of the pool, the partner allocation
is going to be lopsided somewhere, so usually they just summarily say no.

Nothing ventured, nothing adventured, maybe something gained ?? Just ask. See what gives.


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

Has anyone heard of some regions limited their drivers to 20 hours per week?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Sasho said:


> This may have been posted but 77 pages is a lot to look through.  I was curious if anyone knows why two people with the same address, and answers within the app, would have different 'pickup' locations. My partner had North Seattle, Downtown Seattle, Georgetown and Kent. I only had Georgetown and Kent, though North Seattle is closer to home. Any ideas? And is there a way to get the North Seattle since they offered it?


 I posted about my experience trying to get a different area to show up in my app. We only have 2 locations here in South florida, Miami Doral and Miami Gardens. I'm 60 miles from Doral and that was the only option showing in my app. So, I wanted Miami Gardens. 
Support says that if you have not accepted a block or been scheduled, and they are onboarding for the location you want, you can usually work it out. 
First thing to try is to go to application manager, find Delivery app, clear data, relaunch. Keep in mind you'll loose scheduling information and have to reset each time you do this. I actually had to work on it for 2 weeks before I got the location I wanted.

Contact support, but it takes some time.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

I am Cornholio!!! said:


> Has anyone heard of some regions limited their drivers to 20 hours per week?


I believe all regions are limiting hours at this point in time. Most people in our location are not getting anywhere near that as far as I know.
I'm pretty sure I was told or read you can only pick up one 4 hour block per day if your a non prime now driver.

It's clear that drivers who onboarded after a certain time, I think around May 1st or after, are all doing something different than the originally hired flex drivers. The original drivers are Prime now and deliver mostly for the one and 2 hour deliveries and also the restaurant delivery as well as a few other things in 2 hour blocks? New drivers are doing regular pkg deliveries, no restaurant or other pickups in 4 hour blocks. Base pay is same, blocks and tips are not. No tips for regular guys. At least that is what BELIEVE at this point.

Yeh, this thread is getting long and i'm writing too much. But, it's only because information is really not available and has to be discovered like this. Plus it's a amazon thread on an uber forum so I figured keeping it to one thread was polite!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

J.F.R. said:


> Honestly I have no idea how to pick up blocks?? People say be on your phone at 10pm or a couple minutes before, but as soon as 10pm comes the blocks are gone in less than a second......
> 
> People must be driving to the warehouse and on their phone so they can be closer? I mean obviously something is up and I haven't figured it out. Is it setting the availability for a certain time? I noticed at 3pm is when the schedules come out for the week and I was only given one block..... Why is there even a 6Am - 12Am period anyways?
> 
> Well, I'm going to sleep... Good luck everyone


 Same here. Find the 10pm game very frustrating and stupit! Same experience, literally happens and is over in seconds. And location is the key I think to grabbing daily open blocks. The guys grabbing blocks quickly are sitting in their car or Mcdonalds close by the facility and ready to go to work. If they are, well they deserve to get the work for putting in that extra effort, so have no problem with that.

Things will change in due time I think, and this program is already changing often.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

NOTE: If i'm posting any information that you know is incorrect or to be wrong, I have no problem being corrected or discussing. This program and information about it is like feeling around in the dark, so going to stumble around a bit here and there.


----------



## UTX1

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> The guys grabbing blocks quickly are sitting in their car or Mcdonalds close by the facility and ready to go to work.
> If they are, well they deserve to get the work for putting in that extra effort, so have no problem with that.


Any one curious who's been constantly grabbing all those blocks with the Flex app ??
I saw these guys jacking around with the app around 10pm the other night. Who knew ?

Bunch of clowns....


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

And there you have it....proof of what I said. A picture of UTX1 hanging out with the Hamburgler in Mcdonalds parking lot waiting in his car for blocks to open. Mystery solved!


----------



## UTX1

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> And there you have it....proof of what I said.
> A picture of UTX1 hanging out with the Hamburgler in Mcdonalds parking lot waiting in his car for blocks to open.
> Mystery solved!


We got like three different accounts going on 5 different phones !

Grimace is in on it too. McCheese is going out with one of the girls in Logistics,
so we can pretty much get away with whatever....

Bada da da da...I'm lovin' it.  ...but it's consensual.


----------



## sofla11

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Same here. Find the 10pm game very frustrating and stupit! Same experience, literally happens and is over in seconds. And location is the key I think to grabbing daily open blocks. The guys grabbing blocks quickly are sitting in their car or Mcdonalds close by the facility and ready to go to work. If they are, well they deserve to get the work for putting in that extra effort, so have no problem with that.
> 
> Things will change in due time I think, and this program is already changing often.


I don't think that proximity to the warehouse has anything to do with it. It's difficult for everyone to get blocks. But I live over 30 miles from the warehouse and I'm still able to get blocks from home.


----------



## sofla11

For the Prime now people, how often are you getting put on Hot Wheels vs. Warehouse delivery? I've been getting stuck on Hot Wheels more than 50% of the time, and I'm wondering if that's a lot compared to what you guys are getting. I don't know if it's random, or if they're assigning it based on who is closest to what location.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

sofla11 said:


> I don't think that proximity to the warehouse has anything to do with it. It's difficult for everyone to get blocks. But I live over 30 miles from the warehouse and I'm still able to get blocks from home.


Not saying you can't get blocks. I'm saying the guys that are consistent and getting many more are going the extra mile. I got my first block by grabbing an open block. Got 5 notifications today and could have grab one. Tomorrow I'll be ready and plan to grab one.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

sofla11 said:


> For the Prime now people, how often are you getting put on Hot Wheels vs. Warehouse delivery? I've been getting stuck on Hot Wheels more than 50% of the time, and I'm wondering if that's a lot compared to what you guys are getting. I don't know if it's random, or if they're assigning it based on who is closest to what location.


 limepro started a new thread just for the prime now guys. If you go to the main forum menu, then delivery you'll find it. Not pushing you away from this one, just making note of it.


----------



## limepro

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Not saying you can't get blocks. I'm saying the guys that are consistent and getting many more are going the extra mile. I got my first block by grabbing an open block. Got 5 notifications today and could have grab one. Tomorrow I'll be ready and plan to grab one.


We rarely get notifications for blocks here, just have to be proactive and look out for them.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

limepro said:


> We rarely get notifications for blocks here, just have to be proactive and look out for them.


 Get notifications every day here. Last sunday I had to log out of the app because I was getting annoyed but the constant notifications. 
You're one of the guys that is going the extra mile to get the blocks so it's possible you're seeing most of them before the notification goes out? Just a guess.


----------



## limepro

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Get notifications every day here. Last sunday I had to log out of the app because I was getting annoyed but the constant notifications.
> You're one of the guys that is going the extra mile to get the blocks so it's possible you're seeing most of them before the notification goes out? Just a guess.


Just no need here, so many eyes watching shifts go instantly.


----------



## J.F.R.

I can tell you 100% certainty it is luck of the draw..... On the app 1 minute before wth a digital timer so I can time 10pm perfectly by less than a second. The way the time goes so fast is impossible for any human to do, definitely has something to do based on location, user, blocks or someone doing some kind of hacking.....

Regardless I'm done with the whole fighting for every block as it's simply to much wasted time. If a block is open and I get it cool, if not then cool. Just had to post one last time regarding this. Peace everyone.....


----------



## Anon2163

In Farmers Branch there really are not many blocks I looked around today and asked where everyone was and they said the average is 5-7 spots per block now. Mornings might be a few more I think I saw 10 or so but that's the average. So if your here it is not you or your phone they just hired a whole bunch of people less than 2 weeks ago and cut blocks drastically so more people less spots.


----------



## path

I last saw a notification.....so long ago that I don't remember how long ago it was. It's got to have been at least 5-6 weeks. I used to get them all the time when the warehouse first opened, but it's almost like the notification system has just given up. Blocks are available all of 1 second, so nothing is really lost in not having them anyhow.

This is probably a logistics vs prime now thing. My sister does logistics and complains that she has to check her phone "every few minutes" or she won't get blocks. Shes in another city so its not exactly a straight comparison, but I could deal with some "every few minutes" level of frustration. I reload the home screen so many hundred/thousand times a day, I seriously dream about it.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Well it seems that some people are having different experiences even in the same location? So, possibly they are testing different methods around the country as they figure out what is best. Obviously this scheduling game is causing the most frustration with this program. So, again, keep in mind it's less than a year old. Hopefully things will improve in the near future. 
I can't make anything out of this unless I can get a certain amount of blocks per week. 
Up early, app loaded and we'll see if I can grab a block today. Want to get a sunday run in see how it its.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Just grabbed a block for 11:30. Seems that they release blocks on certain times too. I prefer to schedule but i'll play this game if needed.


----------



## limepro

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Just grabbed a block for 11:30. Seems that they release blocks on certain times too. I prefer to schedule but i'll play this game if needed.


Just learn when they normally release them and it becomes very easy to grab them.


----------



## ???

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Just grabbed a block for 11:30. Seems that they release blocks on certain times too. I prefer to schedule but i'll play this game if needed.


I thought blocks were only released at 10pm and anything during the day more than likely is a forfeited block. Is this wrong do they also have time periods during the day in which blocks are released every day or almost every day?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

I'm in on Sundays every day! Great route, zero traffic. Had an 11:30 to 3:30, out of the warehouse by 11:40, done by 1:50.
Very leisurely day out in the sticks of south florida. Horse country and lovely drive. 

Yep, i'm catching on quick so hopefully can continue.

???....blocks are released all day, everyday as they are needed either by forfeited blocks or demand. So, if you're looking to work on a particular day, open app, make sure you're logged in, keep in hand and watch for blocks after 9am. I haven't seen any earlier yet. I've been able to grab after push notifications but today I did the refresh routine.


----------



## limepro

??? said:


> I thought blocks were only released at 10pm and anything during the day more than likely is a forfeited block. Is this wrong do they also have time periods during the day in which blocks are released every day or almost every day?


They schedule for bare bones at 10pm and fill in during the day as needed so if they scheduled for 10 routes at 10pm for 8-10am but realize at 7am they have 20 routes they will add 10 more drivers.


----------



## bsliv

I had to try the support line 3 times today, Sunday. Each time, they were worthless. In fact, the last call suggested I return to the pick-up yard. So I did. After 1.5 hours of attempting about 15 deliveries, I completed 3. I was supposed to deliver 36. I brought 33 back to the yard. 

Today was the first and last day I had to deal with the new app. Good luck.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

bsliv said:


> I had to try the support line 3 times today, Sunday. Each time, they were worthless. In fact, the last call suggested I return to the pick-up yard. So I did. After 1.5 hours of attempting about 15 deliveries, I completed 3. I was supposed to deliver 36. I brought 33 back to the yard.
> 
> Today was the first and last day I had to deal with the new app. Good luck.


If you've decided you're done no need to discuss further. But........that's probably the worst story i've heard about flex so far. What happened?
I've only done 3 runs and needed support on 2 and they got me squared away....at least I think. This kind of gig isn't for everybody and every area has its challenges but would seem Vegas is mostly housing developments? Easy drops. 
The mindset you need to have it "get it done". If you need to get in a gated community sometimes you have to get creative and use everything you can. Dial up customer on call box, ask someone entering to let you in, ask where a manned entrance is, call the customer.


----------



## bsliv

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> If you've decided you're done no need to discuss further. But........that's probably the worst story i've heard about flex so far. What happened?
> I've only done 3 runs and needed support on 2 and they got me squared away....at least I think. This kind of gig isn't for everybody and every area has its challenges but would seem Vegas is mostly housing developments? Easy drops.
> The mindset you need to have it "get it done". If you need to get in a gated community sometimes you have to get creative and use everything you can. Dial up customer on call box, ask someone entering to let you in, ask where a manned entrance is, call the customer.


I had done 15-20 runs before today. Never had to call support before. Called the customer often to get gate codes. Out of the 15 attempted deliveries, 1 was a closed business with a bad address on the label and the rest were gated condos or apartments, not a single house. Even worse, I had to make left hand turns across Tropicana Ave (very busy) the whole route. After failing to gain entry thru a gate, I had to back up onto Tropicana Ave, very dangerous. Then do a u turn on Trop. One drop at at the leasing office, got back to my car to swipe finish and it asked for a signature. Never had that before. I put an X as the signature. The final straw was after delivering a box, I couldn't swipe finish. It said to call support. Worse than useless support.


----------



## GrandpaD

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> ... but would seem Vegas is mostly housing developments? Easy drops.


 On the surface, yes, you'd assume so. There are a huge amount of gated communities in the Valley. But far from "easy". Hopefully, the gate code is on the order. Or they're home. If not, you've gotta be lucky to hit a gate when a resident is entering. If it's manned, it's upscale. It'll easily take the guard 5+minutes to grant access. I've sat at some of these 10-15 minutes waiting in line just to get to the guard. If it's an attended delivery, you've got to wait for support to try to make contact. That's a good 10 minutes shot. Add to the cluster f*** of almost every main road is under construction and it's 110°+so I understand the frustration in Vegas.

I'm on a "bad boy" list because I complained the warehouse was distributing deliveries (Prime Now) of zones too wide spread to accomplish. On a day I was tied up in traffic, I talked to both support and the local manager (he called me) on the phone. Both agreed I'd been given too much. Yet I got the automated "you were late" email. I responded back that I'd gotten local manager acknowledgement of the issue; that I called the 2 "late" customers who had no problem and that I'd gotten positive customer feedback (tips were almost double my Amazon pay). My last email from them said it was being escalated and I'd hear back. That was 2 weeks ago. No emails and I've not gotten a scheduled or pickup block since.

So yes, frustration in Sin City can be an issue.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

bsliv said:


> I had done 15-20 runs before today. Never had to call support before. Called the customer often to get gate codes. Out of the 15 attempted deliveries, 1 was a closed business with a bad address on the label and the rest were gated condos or apartments, not a single house. Even worse, I had to make left hand turns across Tropicana Ave (very busy) the whole route. After failing to gain entry thru a gate, I had to back up onto Tropicana Ave, very dangerous. Then do a u turn on Trop. One drop at at the leasing office, got back to my car to swipe finish and it asked for a signature. Never had that before. I put an X as the signature. The final straw was after delivering a box, I couldn't swipe finish. It said to call support. Worse than useless support.


 Well you're almost a "veteran", I was assuming you were a greenhorn like myself. Sounds like a really bad route. I've already prepared myself to deal with those. It's inevitable. So far I honestly can't complain about the routes and the app navigation. Has some flaws but will get better.


----------



## Philt

Had a horrible shift today out of 8 blocks so far. First, housing complex with irregular addresses. Not amazon's fault but whoever did the planing for this area is an idiot. The address reads 123 fake street, but it is actually building 1 unit 23. Second, 123 fake court is not the same as 123 fake drive. Had to skip that one until the end of the route because it was on the way home. Found two extra packages in after my last stop and they were marked as lost packages at 10:47 am. I was at the warehouse loading my car at that time, the block started at 10:30 am. There's no mention about it in the app until I went to look for it on the package list. Went over by one and a half hours, should've marked everything at 4 hours but that was over half of my load at that time.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

GrandpaD said:


> On the surface, yes, you'd assume so. There are a huge amount of gated communities in the Valley. But far from "easy". Hopefully, the gate code is on the order. Or they're home. If not, you've gotta be lucky to hit a gate when a resident is entering. If it's manned, it's upscale. It'll easily take the guard 5+minutes to grant access. I've sat at some of these 10-15 minutes waiting in line just to get to the guard. If it's an attended delivery, you've got to wait for support to try to make contact. That's a good 10 minutes shot. Add to the cluster f*** of almost every main road is under construction and it's 110°+so I understand the frustration in Vegas.
> 
> I'm on a "bad boy" list because I complained the warehouse was distributing deliveries (Prime Now) of zones too wide spread to accomplish. On a day I was tied up in traffic, I talked to both support and the local manager (he called me) on the phone. Both agreed I'd been given too much. Yet I got the automated "you were late" email. I responded back that I'd gotten local manager acknowledgement of the issue; that I called the 2 "late" customers who had no problem and that I'd gotten positive customer feedback (tips were almost double my Amazon pay). My last email from them said it was being escalated and I'd hear back. That was 2 weeks ago. No emails and I've not gotten a scheduled or pickup block since.
> 
> So yes, frustration in Sin City can be an issue.


So you think they've locked you out from getting blocks? I'm guessing you and bsliv are prime now(edited) guys? I'm doing the regular deliveries, all unattended, no time clock, well there is but not a large window.
We have a similar setup here in the Miami area. Mostly gated communities and complexes. But for my deliveries, once you get in you have 20 or more in the one community. The security people down here have all recognized me before I said anything....they say "Amazon guy?"...yep! ID and in I go and unload don't come out for an hour or more.


----------



## ???

Thanks CarmenFlexDriver and limepro.


----------



## ???

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> So you think they've locked you out from getting blocks? I'm guessing you and bsliv are prime now(edited) guys? I'm doing the regular deliveries, all unattended, no time clock, well there is but not a large window.
> We have a similar setup here in the Miami area. Mostly gated communities and complexes. But for my deliveries, once you get in you have 20 or more in the one community. The security people down here have all recognized me before I said anything....they say "Amazon guy?"...yep! ID and in I go and unload don't come out for an hour or more.


I can understand Las Vegas's fustration. I deliver out of Doral and I have to deal with a combination of gated homes and gated communities. And it is maddening the majority of my deliveries are gated homes NOT communities but homes which means no sneaking in behind cars. These deliveries take forever because it takes a while for them to answer or worse no answer which happens most of the time. And when you get any where between 47 - 55 packages per block all these delays and attempted redeliveries add up.


----------



## detsoob

They just put one out for 1hr 8pm-9pm

I didn't take it. not worth it unless you already doing another block.

also night time here in Miami sucks no one puts on their porch light so its hard to see the house numbers and some neighborhoods don't have street lights


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

detsoob said:


> They just put one out for 1hr 8pm-9pm
> 
> I didn't take it. not worth it unless you already doing another block.


 I didn't know they did 1 hour blocks. I would have no interest in them either, basically you're on call for an hour here and there.


----------



## J.F.R.

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Well you're almost a "veteran", I was assuming you were a greenhorn like myself. Sounds like a really bad route. I've already prepared myself to deal with those. It's inevitable. So far I honestly can't complain about the routes and the app navigation. Has some flaws but will get better.


I had an 1:30-5:30pm today, didnt finish till 6pm. 17 packages all spread out from Hialeah to Aventura all the way West to Fort Lauderdale i75 area.....

Its not of matter of you've had good routes, its a matter of when you get one of these horrible orders you will feel the pain.........

Delivering in the Ghettos of Hialeah with broken steps and no number apartments to other areas in North Miami youre even scared to get out of your car.......

Your day will come and like I said this is a temporary gig *hopefully* until I get called for this permanent job......

18 an hour minus taxes and gas is probably like $14, add in depreciation on your vehicle and it can easily be about $10- $12 bucks an hour.

Its an okay gig (that can definitely help in a pinch) but I believe it should be at least $20 an hour to $25.

I would much rather be paid $13.50 an hour and get paid for every hour I work and use a company vehicle.......

Side note when I finished around 6pm there was a lost from 6:30pm -10:30pm, I thought about doing it, but delivering that late at night could honestly be a recipe for disaster.


----------



## redrad

GrandpaD said:


> On the surface, yes, you'd assume so. There are a huge amount of gated communities in the Valley. But far from "easy". Hopefully, the gate code is on the order. Or they're home. If not, you've gotta be lucky to hit a gate when a resident is entering. If it's manned, it's upscale. It'll easily take the guard 5+minutes to grant access. I've sat at some of these 10-15 minutes waiting in line just to get to the guard. If it's an attended delivery, you've got to wait for support to try to make contact. That's a good 10 minutes shot. Add to the cluster f*** of almost every main road is under construction and it's 110°+so I understand the frustration in Vegas.
> 
> I'm on a "bad boy" list because I complained the warehouse was distributing deliveries (Prime Now) of zones too wide spread to accomplish. On a day I was tied up in traffic, I talked to both support and the local manager (he called me) on the phone. Both agreed I'd been given too much. Yet I got the automated "you were late" email. I responded back that I'd gotten local manager acknowledgement of the issue; that I called the 2 "late" customers who had no problem and that I'd gotten positive customer feedback (tips were almost double my Amazon pay). My last email from them said it was being escalated and I'd hear back. That was 2 weeks ago. No emails and I've not gotten a scheduled or pickup block since.
> 
> So yes, frustration in Sin City can be an issue.


That's a shame. There are obviously issues with the Vegas rollout(everywhere?) and the app's mapping is atrocious. I just did my 4th .com today and 'google maps' continually saves my ass. Sometimes I take 20 minutes to deliver one package, so I can see how one-hour timers are typically unrealistic. ESPECIALLY when trying to get a hold of somebody. There are so many gate codes, so many ridiculous mapped apartment complexes that follow no logical address flow whatsoever.

You can't even run .com's for the time being? It's not very clear how the distinction is made, prime now vs .coms...etcetc...and if we use a different app or what...so many oddities with this. I was told today that the new facility they're moving to next week will increase volume from 3k daily packages to 15k...so the work is going to be there at least through Christmas.


----------



## J.F.R.

Just got the canned email from Amazon

_Hello,

A customer reported not receiving a package that you marked as delivered on 6/23/2016. If you're not able to leave a package with a person, customers expect that their package will be left in a secure location at the right address. Our most successful delivery partners ensure packages aren't visible from the street, are not exposed to weather, and are not visible in a high traffic area.

If you have questions or feedback, feel free to email us at [email protected].

Thank you for using Amazon Flex!

The Amazon Flex Team_
_
_
I mostly deliver everything to a knock, door bell and customer. On very few if any occasions have I just left something at the door and if and when I did it was definitely in a "safe: are (gated community.) This is simply probably just a customer who is upset that a package was left at their door and wants to state they never received so they won't have to pay for it or just get a new item. I've seen this countless times from customers, I use to work Comcast and it would be amazing how customers would call later stating you damaged this or that which is why I always took pictures of my work to protect myself.

Truthfully though I'm not taking pictures of this Amazon Flex, it is what it is and I know that I've done everything correctly......


----------



## GrandpaD

redrad I'm not at all interested in doing .com runs and miss out on the tipping options for Now. Tips usually equal or exceed the hourly rate. I'll probably be relocating by the end of July to another state in a city with no Amazon .com or Prime so I'm not really concerned.


----------



## FlexDriver

GrandpaD said:


> ...... I'll probably be relocating by the end of July to another state in a city with no Amazon .com or Prime so I'm not really concerned.


Welcome to Salt Lake City, Utah................


----------



## nighthawk398

Life is like an Amazon shift, you never know what your going to get


----------



## nighthawk398

bsliv said:


> I had done 15-20 runs before today. Never had to call support before. Called the customer often to get gate codes. Out of the 15 attempted deliveries, 1 was a closed business with a bad address on the label and the rest were gated condos or apartments, not a single house. Even worse, I had to make left hand turns across Tropicana Ave (very busy) the whole route. After failing to gain entry thru a gate, I had to back up onto Tropicana Ave, very dangerous. Then do a u turn on Trop. One drop at at the leasing office, got back to my car to swipe finish and it asked for a signature. Never had that before. I put an X as the signature. The final straw was after delivering a box, I couldn't swipe finish. It said to call support. Worse than useless support.


Maybe you got the redeliveries someone else could not deliver....those really suck they should spread those out among serveral drivers
You will probably get an email saying we expect you to deliver all the packages, just ignore it......


----------



## UTX1

nighthawk398 said:


> Life is like an Amazon shift, you never know what your going to get


well....usually, you know what you're gonna get. Just don't know what ELSE you're going to get.


----------



## nighthawk398

UTX1 said:


> well....usually, you know what you're gonna get. Just don't know what ELSE you're going to get.


LOL I saw someone with this doormat this week
*NOTE* NSFW
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0187SIY72/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## GrandpaD

FlexDriver said:


> Welcome to Salt Lake City, Utah................


 Haha....nope. Heading to Virginia.


----------



## UTX1

nighthawk398 said:


> LOL I saw someone with this doormat this week
> *NOTE* NSFW
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0187SIY72/?tag=ubne0c-20


That's a funny one. I've seen several really good ones this year.
Maybe I should make digital scrapbook of the doormats worthy of mention,
whilst out and about on the route. It has to be really funny or really filthy
to qualify for inclusion. 
With about 30 or so, I could try to get it published as a coffee table book, maybe ?


----------



## nighthawk398

UTX1 said:


> That's a funny one. I've seen several really good ones this year.
> Maybe I should make digital scrapbook of the doormats worthy of mention,
> whilst out and about on the route. It has to be really funny or really filthy
> to qualify for inclusion.
> With about 30 or so, I could try to get it published as a coffee table book, maybe ?


Then you can sell that book on Amazon, its the circle of life


----------



## nighthawk398

UTX1 said:


> That's a funny one. I've seen several really good ones this year.
> Maybe I should make digital scrapbook of the doormats worthy of mention,
> whilst out and about on the route. It has to be really funny or really filthy
> to qualify for inclusion.
> With about 30 or so, I could try to get it published as a coffee table book, maybe ?


While your writing books, as I talk to my fellow IC's there probably many who have written long letters to AZN, maybe that could be a book too


----------



## UTX1

nighthawk398 said:


> While your writing books, as I talk to my fellow IC's there probably many who have written long letters to AZN, maybe that could be a book too


Maybe, but some of those would be TOO filthy to print.


----------



## UTX1

nighthawk398 said:


> Then you can sell that book on Amazon, its the circle of life


I'll probably sell like 3 copies.


----------



## FlexDriver

UTX1 said:


> I'll probably sell like 3 copies.


Make it 5, Travis and Bezos will buy them too!


----------



## UTX1

FlexDriver said:


> Make it 5, Travis and Bezos will buy them too!


I was planning on sending each a copy for christmas.
Uhmmm, I have a fruitcake and nice bottle of moet...maybe that instead ?
I take care of MY customers !!!

...well, I would....if I had any.....


----------



## Brr1986

What does this mean ?

Thank you for your interest in delivering with Amazon Flex. As with all potential drivers, Amazon requested a criminal background check and motor vehicle record check in connection with your interest in signing up for the service as an independent contractor. Our investigation into your background is still pending.

Our vendor (Accurate Background) sent to you by U.S. Mail (1) a copy of the background report with the results of these checks, (2) a document entitled Summary of Your Rights Under the Fair Credit Reporting Act, and (3) any applicable local law disclosures. To allow you time to review those materials, we will wait to make our final decision regarding your eligibility to deliver with Amazon Flex until eight business days following the date of that letter. Please review the background report and contact Accurate Background as soon as possible if any information in it is inaccurate or incomplete:


----------



## redrad

Brr1986 said:


> What does this mean ?
> 
> Thank you for your interest in delivering with Amazon Flex. As with all potential drivers, Amazon requested a criminal background check and motor vehicle record check in connection with your interest in signing up for the service as an independent contractor. Our investigation into your background is still pending.
> 
> Our vendor (Accurate Background) sent to you by U.S. Mail (1) a copy of the background report with the results of these checks, (2) a document entitled Summary of Your Rights Under the Fair Credit Reporting Act, and (3) any applicable local law disclosures. To allow you time to review those materials, we will wait to make our final decision regarding your eligibility to deliver with Amazon Flex until eight business days following the date of that letter. Please review the background report and contact Accurate Background as soon as possible if any information in it is inaccurate or incomplete:


Sounds like something amiss in the background check. Have a look at the documents they send you and make sure everything is accurate.


----------



## FlexDriver

Brr1986 said:


> What does this mean ?
> 
> Thank you for your interest in delivering with Amazon Flex. As with all potential drivers, Amazon requested a criminal background check and motor vehicle record check in connection with your interest in signing up for the service as an independent contractor. Our investigation into your background is still pending.
> 
> Our vendor (Accurate Background) sent to you by U.S. Mail (1) a copy of the background report with the results of these checks, (2) a document entitled Summary of Your Rights Under the Fair Credit Reporting Act, and (3) any applicable local law disclosures. To allow you time to review those materials, we will wait to make our final decision regarding your eligibility to deliver with Amazon Flex until eight business days following the date of that letter. Please review the background report and contact Accurate Background as soon as possible if any information in it is inaccurate or incomplete:


A pending ticket or a pending case results in that, when you receive the letter from BG vendor, check the problem area and respond with the current MVR (in case of pending/resolved ticket) or a copy of a Docket from concerned Hon. Court (in case of dismissed case) will hopefully solve the issue.
Good Luck!


----------



## limepro

New update, airplane mode won't work anymore to avoid them.


----------



## flexology

limepro said:


> New update, airplane mode won't work anymore to avoid them.


That is bad news for Nexus owners! I honestly wonder what Amazon has against Google.


----------



## GrandpaD

limepro said:


> New update, airplane mode won't work anymore to avoid them.


I'm rooted (I've a Nexus 6). I took the update and was able to log on. For the folks that know about rooting; I'm rooted systemless with systemless xposed. I have both root cloak and Sec Bypass modules installed.

I was thinking it wouldn't work for a few seconds because after I signed in the screen got gray over the orange with "checking for updates" again. Then I was sent to the (for me, anyway) standard "no blocks available" screen.

Edit- The systemless setup works. I just wasn't fast enough to grab a morning block. One other thing that's changed is you no longer enter your email after you do it the first time. It now shows your actual name, so you just sign in with your password.


----------



## konoplya

just got the new update earlier tonight. logged in right at 10pm as i always do to get blocks for the next day and there was nothing at all... this is for .com orders. anyone get that tonight as well?? i can't believe there was nothing to grab for tomorrow, unless their update screwed something up for me.

update: looked through the apps FAQ and it says under "scheduling and your calendar" option that "blocks become available each day at midnight and new blocks can open up at any time."

did they change the time to midnight or did it always say that in that section?? that's pretty late to be hunting for blocks especially if the delivery would be at like 9 or 8 am.. am i supposed to sleep 6 hours?


----------



## GrandpaD

As goofy as they are with the updates, they probably missed that time reference. The email a few weeks ago said 10pm....it used to be midnight.


----------



## redrad

konoplya said:


> just got the new update earlier tonight. logged in right at 10pm as i always do to get blocks for the next day and there was nothing at all... this is for .com orders. anyone get that tonight as well?? i can't believe there was nothing to grab for tomorrow, unless their update screwed something up for me.
> 
> update: looked through the apps FAQ and it says under "scheduling and your calendar" option that "blocks become available each day at midnight and new blocks can open up at any time."
> 
> did they change the time to midnight or did it always say that in that section?? that's pretty late to be hunting for blocks especially if the delivery would be at like 9 or 8 am.. am i supposed to sleep 6 hours?


Mine was normal post update. I was able to grab one. I also have a nexus device and everything seems to work fine. I have been running an older build and they keep eyeballing me weird because my app is missing certain features, like the total package count tab....lol

And it was 10pm


----------



## redrad

flexology said:


> That is bad news for Nexus owners! I honestly wonder what Amazon has against Google.


Remember you can just use a different device to get the blocks and then roll all dayyy erry day with the nexus while doing deliveries. So far, anyway.


----------



## konoplya

redrad said:


> Mine was normal post update. I was able to grab one. I also have a nexus device and everything seems to work fine. I have been running an older build and they keep eyeballing me weird because my app is missing certain features, like the total package count tab....lol
> 
> And it was 10pm


I have galaxy s7. how do you keep it from not updating? do you have the older apk you could share?


----------



## konoplya

GrandpaD said:


> As goofy as they are with the updates, they probably missed that time reference. The email a few weeks ago said 10pm....it used to be midnight.


yea because as long as I've been doing flex it's always been 10.. logged in at midnight again tonight just to check and nothing.. weird


----------



## sammyquestion

konoplya said:


> yea because as long as I've been doing flex it's always been 10.. logged in at midnight again tonight just to check and nothing.. weird


I checked in last night at 10pm like I always do and there were ZERO blocks available. I pickup in tolleson and have been able to get blocks 10 days in a row until last night. What's even more funny, I received an email yesterday from amazon flex telling me that flex is growing at the tolleson location and that they are anticipating even more deliveries at that location lol. It also said to check every night at 10pm for blocks so I don't think they changed the time, but who knows?


----------



## flexology

redrad said:


> Remember you can just use a different device to get the blocks and then roll all dayyy erry day with the nexus while doing deliveries. So far, anyway.


Well the only reason I got a Nexus was because my other device, running on Sprint, was basically unable to pick up blocks during the day or at night.

I suspected something was amiss and sure enough my new Nexus paid for itself a few times over within a week.

I have a feeling Amazon figured that out and, in addition to making all Nexus devices completely unusable for several weeks, now lets me log in to use the app but won't allow me to pick up anything at 10pm nor have I actually seen any same-day blocks pop up for a very, very long time.

I tried going back to my original Sprint device but to no use.

So what's my option? Get a 3rd device?


----------



## konoplya

sammyquestion said:


> I checked in last night at 10pm like I always do and there were ZERO blocks available. I pickup in tolleson and have been able to get blocks 10 days in a row until last night. What's even more funny, I received an email yesterday from amazon flex telling me that flex is growing at the tolleson location and that they are anticipating even more deliveries at that location lol. It also said to check every night at 10pm for blocks so I don't think they changed the time, but who knows?


that is exactly what happened to me! I also got an email and I've been picking up blocks every single time with no problems in tolleson. lol we've probably seen each other at the dock.

I remember the guys at the warehouse saying that on the 29th they'll be ramping up their volume. maybe this has something to do with it. they said they'll be going from 3k packages to 12k packages a day. hopefully we'll get some blocks for tomorrow.

did you receive the update yesterday too?


----------



## sammyquestion

konoplya said:


> that is exactly what happened to me! I also got an email and I've been picking up blocks every single time with no problems in tolleson. lol we've probably seen each other at the dock.
> 
> I remember the guys at the warehouse saying that on the 29th they'll be ramping up their volume. maybe this has something to do with it. they said they'll be going from 3k packages to 12k packages a day. hopefully we'll get some blocks for tomorrow.
> 
> did you receive the update yesterday too?


I was consistently getting 9am blocks so if you were at the dock at that time then we have probably run into each other. They told me as well that things would be getting busier. I just hope that they offer more than 1 block per day instead of sending us out with 80 packages to deliver in 4 hours. I have been averaging about 35-40 stops per block and finishing in about 2.5 hours so I guess I can't complain lol. I got the update this morning so I don't think you getting the update last night had anything to do with there being no blocks, but that is just speculation.


----------



## konoplya

sammyquestion said:


> I was consistently getting 9am blocks so if you were at the dock at that time then we have probably run into each other. They told me as well that things would be getting busier. I just hope that they offer more than 1 block per day instead of sending us out with 80 packages to deliver in 4 hours. I have been averaging about 35-40 stops per block and finishing in about 2.5 hours so I guess I can't complain lol. I got the update this morning so I don't think you getting the update last night had anything to do with there being no blocks, but that is just speculation.


yeah, last few deliveries i had were under 40 and many were under 30. just had to drive to bfe, but i'm ok with that. only one time i had over 70 packages and in sun city out of all places with their million traffic lights and 15mph drivers, took me about 5 hours to complete. it was miserable.

yeah, i've been grabbing 9am shifts for the last week or so since they've introduced that time. i actually wrote an email last night to flex about not seeing any blocks and they just replied with their auto generated email that pretty much says the same thing as their FAQ.

i think they might be having an "office" day over there to go over the new ramp up. hoping everything will go back to normal tomorrow. really don't feel like going back to uber.


----------



## sammyquestion

konoplya said:


> yeah, last few deliveries i had were under 40 and many were under 30. just had to drive to bfe, but i'm ok with that. only one time i had over 70 packages and in sun city out of all places with their million traffic lights and 15mph drivers, took me about 5 hours to complete. it was miserable.
> 
> yeah, i've been grabbing 9am shifts for the last week or so since they've introduced that time. i actually wrote an email last night to flex about not seeing any blocks and they just replied with their auto generated email that pretty much says the same thing as their FAQ.
> 
> i think they might be having an "office" day over there to go over the new ramp up. hoping everything will go back to normal tomorrow. really don't feel like going back to uber.


I don't mind driving to Sun City/Surprise/El Mirage, but I refuse to deliver to Litchfield Park ever again. Over half of my deliveries are to an unincorporated neigborhood just west 0f Jackrabbit Trail. 95% of the neighborhood is unpaved with thousands of rocks jutting up out of the dirt road. I have delivered there twice and have nearly gotten my car stuck in some loose sand and I can only drive about 5 mph through the neighborhood to deliver 20-25 packages. I drive a prius, so I am constantly scraping the bottom of my car on the rocky, dirt roads. I have seen plenty of flex drivers pulling up in SUV's and minivans, so I'll leave it to those good people to deliver in Litchfield Park. I'll go home without pay before I deliver out there again. Ill gladly take Sun City with all of their street lights and old ladies answering the door at 930am still in their nightgown that leaves very little to the imagination lol. Anyway, you're probably right. Today was more than likely a prep day for tomorrow.


----------



## sammyquestion

There are also some very creepy homes/trailers out in Litchfield Park as well. They are on huge lots with furniture/cars/tractors/toys strewn all over the yard. Tons of overgrown vegetation covering nearly the entire home, then you have to navigate a maze of potted plants and more furniture on the porch while trying not to get tetanus. Once I reach the door and ring the door bell, I half expect to hear a voice utter "It places the amazon package in the basket" as a gtfo of their at a sprint!


----------



## konoplya

sammyquestion said:


> I don't mind driving to Sun City/Surprise/El Mirage, but I refuse to deliver to Litchfield Park ever again. Over half of my deliveries are to an unincorporated neigborhood just west 0f Jackrabbit Trail. 95% of the neighborhood is unpaved with thousands of rocks jutting up out of the dirt road. I have delivered there twice and have nearly gotten my car stuck in some loose sand and I can only drive about 5 mph through the neighborhood to deliver 20-25 packages. I drive a prius, so I am constantly scraping the bottom of my car on the rocky, dirt roads. I have seen plenty of flex drivers pulling up in SUV's and minivans, so I'll leave it to those good people to deliver in Litchfield Park. I'll go home without pay before I deliver out there again. Ill gladly take Sun City with all of their street lights and old ladies answering the door at 930am still in their nightgown that leaves very little to the imagination lol. Anyway, you're probably right. Today was more than likely a prep day for tomorrow.


haha i know exactly the community you're talking about. delivered there 3 times in a row in the past week. the dirt roads suck, i agree, but i always get under 30 packages there and i'm done in less than two hours. i kinda know the right way to go about that place now so i actually prefer it out that way as opposed to traffic packed el mirage with all the construction everywhere (even though its a lot closer to my house). there's another community out there, kind of northeast of that one actually, that i really like going to because its so easy to deliver and the roads are paved. its north of camelback and east of perryville roads. no traffic, simple neighborhood. also, some parts of waddell are good too. right around glendale and 180th ave. kind of farming community, but most of the roads are pretty good and its a grid, so easy deliveries. some houses don't have numbers on them though, but google maps saves my ass there.

i like the far surprise areas too. some really nice neighborhoods there and clean and everything is clearly marked. further parts of el mirage are good too, but the ones that are bordering sun city are pretty awful. went to a few trailer parks there and got confronted by some hicks twice about what i was doing in their trailer park haha. i just laughed at them and left. what a joke.

is your prius black or dark color? i think you were parked next to my silver camry yesterday at the dock.


----------



## sammyquestion

konoplya said:


> haha i know exactly the community you're talking about. delivered there 3 times in a row in the past week. the dirt roads suck, i agree, but i always get under 30 packages there and i'm done in less than two hours. i kinda know the right way to go about that place now so i actually prefer it out that way as opposed to traffic packed el mirage with all the construction everywhere (even though its a lot closer to my house). there's another community out there, kind of northeast of that one actually, that i really like going to because its so easy to deliver and the roads are paved. its north of camelback and east of perryville roads. no traffic, simple neighborhood. also, some parts of waddell are good too. right around glendale and 180th ave. kind of farming community, but most of the roads are pretty good and its a grid, so easy deliveries. some houses don't have numbers on them though, but google maps saves my ass there.
> 
> i like the far surprise areas too. some really nice neighborhoods there and clean and everything is clearly marked. further parts of el mirage are good too, but the ones that are bordering sun city are pretty awful. went to a few trailer parks there and got confronted by some hicks twice about what i was doing in their trailer park haha. i just laughed at them and left. what a joke.
> 
> is your prius black or dark color? i think you were parked next to my silver camry yesterday at the dock.


Litchfield Park is all yours then lol. I like the farming community out that way too. I had deliveries to an organic farm both times I have delivered there. I had a really hard time finding it at first, even google maps was useless. I ended up going to a home right in front of the farm and I accidentally got locked in their gated front porch. I was banging on the door for a good couple of minutes desperately hoping someone was home. Finally a guy answered the door, to my relief. He had a bad back and took forever to walk to the door. I thought I was gonna have to call the fire dept to saw me out of the iron gate lol. I was also delivering in the sketchy area of El Mirage you were just describing and I pulled away from a home without looking behind me. I nearly cut off a car with a couple of "gangstas" in it. They stopped and gave me the stinky eye for what seemed like 30 secs before finally moving along. I think I had the craziest experience of my short amazon delivery career this past Sunday. I was in Surprise early in the morning in a regular cookie cutter subdivision. I pull up to the house, grab the package and head up to the front door. All of a sudden the strongest smell of death hit me square in the face as I approached to door. There was definitely something dead and rotting in that house. Whether it was a human or animal, I didn't stick around to find out. I had a creepy vibe the rest of the morning. So yeah, I am in the dark grey prius. I'll make sure to say hi next time.


----------



## konoplya

sammyquestion said:


> Litchfield Park is all yours then lol. I like the farming community out that way too. I had deliveries to an organic farm both times I have delivered there. I had a really hard time finding it at first, even google maps was useless. I ended up going to a home right in front of the farm and I accidentally got locked in their gated front porch. I was banging on the door for a good couple of minutes desperately hoping someone was home. Finally a guy answered the door, to my relief. He had a bad back and took forever to walk to the door. I thought I was gonna have to call the fire dept to saw me out of the iron gate lol. I was also delivering in the sketchy area of El Mirage you were just describing and I pulled away from a home without looking behind me. I nearly cut off a car with a couple of "gangstas" in it. They stopped and gave me the stinky eye for what seemed like 30 secs before finally moving along. I think I had the craziest experience of my short amazon delivery career this past Sunday. I was in Surprise early in the morning in a regular cookie cutter subdivision. I pull up to the house, grab the package and head up to the front door. All of a sudden the strongest smell of death hit me square in the face as I approached to door. There was definitely something dead and rotting in that house. Whether it was a human or animal, I didn't stick around to find out. I had a creepy vibe the rest of the morning. So yeah, I am in the dark grey prius. I'll make sure to say hi next time.


oh i think i know the farm you're talking about. its right north of indian school off of 189th ave or something right? purple karat is the name? its actually under blue skies organic farms i think, but purple karat is one of the dba names they go by. i had to pass a cow farm and a corn field to get there. but you may be talking about another farm altogether, thats just the only organic farm i know thats out there.

i've actually been to some houses that had really foul smell coming from the doors in el mirage. i know the feeling, its disturbing for sure lol.

hopefully we'll get blocks tomorrow again.


----------



## redrad

flexology said:


> Well the only reason I got a Nexus was because my other device, running on Sprint, was basically unable to pick up blocks during the day or at night.
> 
> I suspected something was amiss and sure enough my new Nexus paid for itself a few times over within a week.
> 
> I have a feeling Amazon figured that out and, in addition to making all Nexus devices completely unusable for several weeks, now lets me log in to use the app but won't allow me to pick up anything at 10pm nor have I actually seen any same-day blocks pop up for a very, very long time.
> 
> I tried going back to my original Sprint device but to no use.
> 
> So what's my option? Get a 3rd device?


I haven't tried it, but before I would spend money on a new device I would look into bluestacks or some other similar android emulator for pc. It runs as a 'T-Mobile - US Motorola XT1052' -- whatever that is. But it has run every app I've thrown at it, including custom apps made by one of my developers. It should work fine for the Amazon Delivery app.


----------



## Flex89

Got error code 206 when trying to pick up blocks at drop tonight. Never had that happen before this newest update .


----------



## Nelson609

Flex89 said:


> Got error code 206 when trying to pick up blocks at drop tonight. Never had that happen before this newest update .


I also got the same error , first time it happen


----------



## flexology

Tonight the amazing Nexus, newly updated, instead of the usual waterfall of errors simply did nothing when I clicked the button (after choosing a time and a block size). After rapidly clicking I tried a few other combinations of times and block sizes, still getting no feedback whatsoever after clicking the button, then the screen did its orange explosion thing and that was it.

So, it's official: I can no longer complain that the Nexus gives errors.

Someone in South Lake Union clearly has a sense of humor.


----------



## konoplya

sammyquestion looks like they fixed it. was able to pick up a block at 9 tomorrow


----------



## sammyquestion

konoplya said:


> sammyquestion looks like they fixed it. was able to pick up a block at 9 tomorrow


Yup, me too!


----------



## redrad

flexology said:


> Tonight the amazing Nexus, newly updated, instead of the usual waterfall of errors simply did nothing when I clicked the button (after choosing a time and a block size). After rapidly clicking I tried a few other combinations of times and block sizes, still getting no feedback whatsoever after clicking the button, then the screen did its orange explosion thing and that was it.
> 
> So, it's official: I can no longer complain that the Nexus gives errors.
> 
> Someone in South Lake Union clearly has a sense of humor.


It's gross either way. Blatant 'eff you' to google devices or straight up incompetence with the developers and the app. 7 Blocks in I'm thinking the latter, since their gps pathing is so atrocious -- but I wouldn't be surprised if they intentionally dev'd around Nexus devices, either.


----------



## Flex89

Prime Day this year is July 12th. Just announced.


----------



## joesakic1999

Ever since I downloaded the updated app I have been unable to secure same day blocks in Las Vegas.can anybody confirm they are still getting blocks the day of delivery in vegas?


----------



## XAMCTBTO

guys who can share a link to download apk.
Im from UK. and they are giving handset devices to deliver, but it will be verry handy if it will be on my phone if device is died or get somekind of bug.
I did ask them to give me a apk. they did refuse me.
send it to e-mail or a link here.
xamctbo1988 @ gmail com


----------



## XAMCTBTO

O yeah guys when someone will send me a link to download I will be very glad to tell you how we are working in UK for am.
Abou bugs. Just today was.


----------



## FlexDriver

XAMCTBTO said:


> guys who can share a link to download apk.
> Im from UK. and they are giving handset devices to deliver, but it will be verry handy if it will be on my phone if device is died or get somekind of bug.
> I did ask them to give me a apk. they did refuse me.
> send it to e-mail or a link here.
> xamctbo1988 @ gmail com


I am 99.99% sure the US based apk will NOT work outside US due to its location based and all the data and permissions are for US!
Please tell us more about the device, is that regular Android or heavily modified Android or something else? Make and model or it is Proprietary device? TIA


----------



## flexology

redrad said:


> It's gross either way. Blatant 'eff you' to google devices or straight up incompetence with the developers and the app. 7 Blocks in I'm thinking the latter, since their gps pathing is so atrocious -- but I wouldn't be surprised if they intentionally dev'd around Nexus devices, either.


Well they definitely know which device a driver is using, so if they had some huge grudge against Google it would be easy to implement.

But why? Most drivers use Google Maps at the same time they're using the Rabbit app - so when a driver is out there taking the best route, all of that data gets sent back to Amazon to incorporate into the Flex dataset so the next driver (in the same area, during the same time of day) can use it.

But really, in the case of the Nexus, the most likely scenario is that the bug report said "such and such device generates errors, fix this" and so they suppressed the errors, problem solved.


----------



## UTX1

Flex89 said:


> Prime Day this year is July 12th. Just announced.


Yup.

Just like a Black Friday/CyberMonday build up to an upcoming sales event,
the Prime Day sale will get a boatload of airplay after the 4th festivities.
Besides online ads, you'll see TV and hear radio spots in the days ahead for it.

In terms of increased demand for delivery drivers, the real demand
may not actually materialize, but the anticipated demand most likely will.
What that means is Amzn will likely overbook drivers for that Tuesday
and on the Prime Now side of things, it should be beneficial to Prime drivers.

For those delivering dot.com, we might not get left out either. Maybe an earlier perk ?
Look for a possible bonus payout for blocks worked on monday, the 4th of July.
If scheduling availability looks thin going into this weekend, I could see an extra $
being added into the $18/hr base. Either $100 for 4 hrs, or $27/hr like other holidays.

Stay tuned and let's see what they offer.


----------



## eviek

I signed up with Amazon Flex a few days ago and haven't heard from them. Is that normal?


----------



## gaj

Like signed up on the website, or went through the orientation conference?

If you just signed up on the website, it may take awhile to hear back (from what others have been saying lately)

g


----------



## XAMCTBTO

FlexDriver said:


> I am 99.99% sure the US based apk will NOT work outside US due to its location based and all the data and permissions are for US!
> Please tell us more about the device, is that regular Android or heavily modified Android or something else? Make and model or it is Proprietary device? TIA


Let's try. I will make a more pic from it today. Its android with shell (locked) with extended battery


----------



## XAMCTBTO

UTX1 said:


> Yup.
> 
> Just like a Black Friday/CyberMonday build up to an upcoming sales event,
> the Prime Day sale will get a boatload of airplay after the 4th festivities.
> Besides online ads, you'll see TV and hear radio spots in the days ahead for it.
> 
> In terms of increased demand for delivery drivers, the real demand
> may not actually materialize, but the anticipated demand most likely will.
> What that means is Amzn will likely overbook drivers for that Tuesday
> and on the Prime Now side of things, it should be beneficial to Prime drivers.
> 
> Stay tuned and let's see what they offer.


yeah we did know about it 2 months ago....


----------



## UTX1

XAMCTBTO said:


> yeah we did know about it 2 months ago....


No, they announced the date, the actual date - 24 hours ago.

It WAS going to be the 15th, like last year, but that's a Friday and
too much gets lost in the media on weekends. This is a media event for Amazon,
more than it is supposed to be anything else. It's plays to the wall street crowd,
boosts market capitalization and actually has very little to do with selling anything.


----------



## XAMCTBTO

UTX1 said:


> No, they announced the date, the actual date - 24 hours ago.
> 
> It WAS going to be the 15th, like last year, but that's a Friday and
> too much gets lost in the media on weekends. This is a media event for Amazon,
> more than it is supposed to be anything else. It's plays to the wall street crowd,
> boosts market capitalization and actually has very little to do with selling anything.


Ok. I did know (in UK) 2 months ago about prime day. and when it will be.


----------



## UTX1

XAMCTBTO said:


> Ok. I did know (in UK) 2 months ago about prime day. and when it will be.


Okie dokie. that's ducky. any other inside info you might wish to share ?


----------



## UTX1

can you see anything thru that screen ???










I'm sending you a bottle of this for Prime Day


----------



## XAMCTBTO

UTX1 said:


> Okie dokie. that's ducky. any other inside info you might wish to share ?


ZBR? Zone based routing?


----------



## XAMCTBTO

UTX1 said:


> can you see anything thru that screen ???
> 
> View attachment 46853
> 
> 
> I'm sending you a bottle of this for Prime Day


Screen is black when he did freeze,but navigation did work. But did not show nothing )))


----------



## XAMCTBTO

guys send me a apk I wish to try it


----------



## Philt

Dispatcher mentioned that DPH1 will not be working on July 4th. What's the word for other locations?


----------



## joesakic1999

got scheduled a 8hr shift tomorrow in vegas so im guessing same here.


----------



## kmatt

Philt said:


> Dispatcher mentioned that DPH1 will not be working on July 4th. What's the word for other locations?


Open here.


----------



## galileo5

??? said:


> What I normally do is arrange the packages by street and mentally keep track of how many I have for that street. I especially do this for apartments and gated communities since the app would have me leave and come back, leave and come back.


How do you arrange the packages by street when the packages are in different shapes and sizes? I find it easier to arrange the packages by size.


----------



## konoplya

Philt said:


> Dispatcher mentioned that DPH1 will not be working on July 4th. What's the word for other locations?


no blocks showed up at 10pm here for tomorrow. i guess they're closed. sammyquestion was it the same for you?


----------



## J.F.R.

July 4th Closed, reason why I worked a double shift today July 3rd (Sunday)


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

J.F.R. said:


> July 4th Closed, reason why I worked a double shift today July 3rd (Sunday)


 Did you do the blocks back to back? I was wondering how drivers are handling it when sometimes a run can take longer then 4 hours? All my last runs have taken at least an additional hour mainly because of weather.

I finally got my nightmare routes.....actually the last 3 blocks i've done have been overrun with problems and mainly dealing with the torrential downpours that always show up right on time when delivering! Just makes things miserable to deal with and myself and vehicle are soaked to the bone when done! 

Geofencing......have been dealing with that a lot since last app update. Was calling support but found that if you move into the circle either by driving
or walking if close enough you can save yourself a call. Move into the circle, touch and continue delivery.

Delivery reports...was scrolling through the help menu and notice it says that they will send delivery rating and reliability rating every tuesday for the previous week. 
Do any drivers get these reports? I haven't seen one.


----------



## sammyquestion

konoplya said:


> no blocks showed up at 10pm here for tomorrow. i guess they're closed. sammyquestion was it the same for you?


Nothing. They must be closed. I forgot to ask yesterday. I think I'll just enjoy the day off, but if I get bored tonight then I'll uber.


----------



## J.F.R.

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Did you do the blocks back to back? I was wondering how drivers are handling it when sometimes a run can take longer then 4 hours? All my last runs have taken at least an additional hour mainly because of weather.
> 
> I finally got my nightmare routes.....actually the last 3 blocks i've done have been overrun with problems and mainly dealing with the torrential downpours that always show up right on time when delivering! Just makes things miserable to deal with and myself and vehicle are soaked to the bone when done!
> 
> Geofencing......have been dealing with that a lot since last app update. Was calling support but found that if you move into the circle either by driving
> or walking if close enough you can save yourself a call. Move into the circle, touch and continue delivery.
> 
> Delivery reports...was scrolling through the help menu and notice it says that they will send delivery rating and reliability rating every tuesday for the previous week.
> Do any drivers get these reports? I haven't seen one.


What weather...... Rain only makes me work faster. Scan packages inside of car, run to front door, move onto to the next......

1st block was 10am-2pm, finished around 12:30pm (West Miramar area). Second block was 3:30 pm to 7:30pm, finished around 6:30PM (Miami beach area)


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

J.F.R. said:


> What weather...... Rain only makes me work faster. Scan packages inside of car, run to front door, move onto to the next......
> 
> 1st block was 10am-2pm, finished around 12:30pm (West Miramar area). Second block was 3:30 pm to 7:30pm, finished around 6:30PM (Miami beach area)


 Obviously you've learned how to better manage package loading. Haven't gotten that down yet.

You're working out of Doral or Miami gardens? I'm going to assume doral because I have yet to see a route east of the turnpike out of the gardens location. You probably mentioned it before but forgot. Miami beach delivery would make for some nice scenery but how is it to deliver in that area? High rises and parking problems would seem to make that a difficult run?


----------



## Sergio729

Please, HELP!!! 
Im in Miami. I started 1 month ago. I get scheduled once per week, but find it "IMPOSSIBLE" to get blocks at 10pm. How in the world are you guys saying that you secure blocks every day? Where are you??? I sit here watching the seconds with another phone, to refresh right at 10pm on the dot! 

It doesnt matter how fast I do it. The blocks are taken immediately. Then, its a nightmare trying to get same day blocks. I check all day. Is there a specific time on the hour? Does anyone else in Miami have this issue? Seems like theyve boarded waaaay too many drivers. 

The development team is Pathetic. Its not difficult to add "auto refresh" to the home screen. Instead having the drivers compete for blocks by pressing buttons, why the hell dont they add a "QUEUE" to the system? Support doesnt repond to emails. Theres no administration. Whats wrong with these people??? 

Any suggestions please? Im starting to wonder why I signed up for. Ive tried everything. Id be delighted if I could just get 20 hours a week. Jesus Christ!! Thanks for any help in advance guys.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Sergio729 said:


> Please, HELP!!!
> Im in Miami. I started 1 month ago. I get scheduled once per week, but find it "IMPOSSIBLE" to get blocks at 10pm. How in the world are you guys saying that you secure blocks every day? Where are you??? I sit here watching the seconds with another phone, to refresh right at 10pm on the dot!
> 
> It doesnt matter how fast I do it. The blocks are taken immediately. Then, its a nightmare trying to get same day blocks. I check all day. Is there a specific time on the hour? Does anyone else in Miami have this issue? Seems like theyve boarded waaaay too many drivers.
> 
> The development team is Pathetic. Its not difficult to add "auto refresh" to the home screen. Instead having the drivers compete for blocks by pressing buttons, why the hell dont they add a "QUEUE" to the system? Support doesnt repond to emails. Theres no administration. Whats wrong with these people???
> 
> Any suggestions please? Im starting to wonder why I signed up for. Ive tried everything. Id be delighted if I could just get 20 hours a week. Jesus Christ!! Thanks for any help in advance guys.


 Don't expect 20 hours right now unless you dedicate some serious time to getting that many blocks and live close to the location you're delivering out of. I've been able to get 4 per week so far with some effort. But it does seem that less blocks are being released during the day on the fly? Why that is not sure?
For 10pm blocks try wifi. Scheduling only produces one block per week for me.

There's no doubt the system is not that good and needs a lot of improvement. If you're not willing to deal with a lot of trial and error doing this you'll find it very frustrating.

I really do think they need to make details and specifics more available and able to KNOW things rather than just stumble around. But is seems Amazon does things their way and that's pretty much how it goes.


----------



## Sergio729

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Don't expect 20 hours right now unless you dedicate some serious time to getting that many blocks and live close to the location you're delivering out of. I've been able to get 4 per week so far with some effort. But it does seem that less blocks are being released during the day on the fly? Why that is not sure?
> For 10pm blocks try wifi. Scheduling only produces one block per week for me.
> 
> There's no doubt the system is not that good and needs a lot of improvement. If you're not willing to deal with a lot of trial and error doing this you'll find it very frustrating.
> 
> I really do think they need to make details and specifics more available and able to KNOW things rather than just stumble around. But is seems Amazon does things their way and that's pretty much how it goes.


Man, thank you so much for shedding some light. I thought it was just me. I appreciate you taking the time to respond. Its gotten quite frustrating not having anyone to discuss this with, and it seems like Amazon has a long way to go with this program. The auto refresh and queue is something they should definitely consider. Im very glad I found this forum. Thanks again brother.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Sergio729 said:


> Man, thank you so much for shedding some light. I thought it was just me. I appreciate you taking the time to respond. Its gotten quite frustrating not having anyone to discuss this with, and it seems like Amazon has a long way to go with this program. The auto refresh and queue is something they should definitely consider. Im very glad I found this forum. Thanks again brother.


 No problem.........yeh, the refresh thing is just the most ridiculous oversight or intentional....whatever it is, just plain STUPIT! Pull down, refresh...how freakin' hard can that be!  Or a button like the itinerary list......
As a matter of fact instead of *****ing about it anymore going to send them feedback about it. I'm sure plenty have but if they keep hearing about maybe they will address it.


----------



## J.F.R.

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Obviously you've learned how to better manage package loading. Haven't gotten that down yet.
> 
> You're working out of Doral or Miami gardens? I'm going to assume doral because I have yet to see a route east of the turnpike out of the gardens location. You probably mentioned it before but forgot. Miami beach delivery would make for some nice scenery but how is it to deliver in that area? High rises and parking problems would seem to make that a difficult run?


I work out of Miami Gardens area, you will get South Beach....... Just wait for it.........

Yes, South Beach area is nice. A lot of Beautiful Women walking around naked....

Parking is interesting, side of the road, alley, curb, etc. With Hazzard lights on. Run inside of a building and back out to your car Asap Double Time.

Personally you really cant say what area you like or dont like, South Beach has more traffic but from my experience people are always home and answer the intercom.

Out West is less traffic but sometimes impossible trying to get into a gated community.....

Personally this is just a "Temp" gig as fighting overs is a headache, thank GOD I got My Federal Job and start Full Time next week.

*Advice on hours is defintely need to be on Wi Fi, also pretty sure if you have a newer/better phone helps as well. IM on an S7 Edge and have been pretty good on securing hours the past 3 weeks, I have averaged about 16-20 hrs per week.

My last week payout was $360 and Im currently at $288, going to see if I can at least get one more block tomorrow before Wednesday payout.... Comical in me thinking $360 a week is good.....


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

J.F.R. said:


> I work out of Miami Gardens area, you will get South Beach....... Just wait for it.........
> 
> Yes, South Beach area is nice. A lot of Beautiful Women walking around naked....
> 
> Parking is interesting, side of the road, alley, curb, etc. With Hazzard lights on. Run inside of a building and back out to your car Asap Double Time.
> 
> Personally you really cant say what area you like or dont like, South Beach has more traffic but from my experience people are always home and answer the intercom.
> 
> Out West is less traffic but sometimes impossible trying to get into a gated community.....
> 
> Personally this is just a "Temp" gig as fighting overs is a headache, thank GOD I got My Federal Job and start Full Time next week.
> 
> *Advice on hours is defintely need to be on Wi Fi, also pretty sure if you have a newer/better phone helps as well. IM on an S7 Edge and have been pretty good on securing hours the past 3 weeks, I have averaged about 16-20 hrs per week.
> 
> My last week payout was $360 and Im currently at $288, going to see if I can at least get one more block tomorrow before Wednesday payout.... Comical in me thinking $360 a week is good.....


 I had no clue that the gardens location covered Miami beach. I was simply under the impression the Doral people covered it. Thanks for the details, will help when I get a route there.

Good luck with the new full time gig!


----------



## detsoob

Anybody know how much those Amazon flex drivers that drive the white vans get paid?
&
Has anybody gotten two blocks at 10pm or they limit you to just one?


----------



## konoplya

detsoob said:


> Anybody know how much those Amazon flex drivers that drive the white vans get paid?
> &
> Has anybody gotten two blocks at 10pm or they limit you to just one?


$15 an hour. its through a 3rd party company. at least here in phoenix.


----------



## kmatt

detsoob said:


> Anybody know how much those Amazon flex drivers that drive the white vans get paid?
> &
> Has anybody gotten two blocks at 10pm or they limit you to just one?


Your initial post sounded super racist..lol. "Anybody know how much those white amazon flex drivers get paid?"


----------



## Brr1986

Am I gonna get rejected if I have some tickets in my record from 2011

Failure to provide insurance

Late registration 

Improper vehicle start 

All paid for but still on my record


----------



## FlexDriver

Brr1986 said:


> Am I gonna get rejected if I have some tickets in my record from 2011
> 
> Failure to provide insurance
> 
> Late registration
> 
> Improper vehicle start
> 
> All paid for but still on my record


Not all but some of them you can clean up from your record, go to the county court and talk to to clerk or staff there *(be very humble and super nice while talking to them)*, they might offer you to take some defense driving course, some community service and that is the way some (or all) of them will go away from your record, but be ready for
1) Fine
2) Defense driving course
3) Community service (e.g working at Salvation Army, brushing homeless people teeth. or spending time with Uncle Bob who eats baked beans in B'fast, Lunch and Diner for few hours in a contained atmosphere etc)
Good Luck!


----------



## UTX1

FlexDriver said:


> Not all but some of them you can clean up from your record, go to the county court and talk to to clerk or staff there *(be very humble and super nice while talking to them)*


Also, OP should research Florida law on expunction of these violations from his record.
If they're expunged or an order of non-disclosure is granted by the court, they won't affect 
future work opportunities in the private sector. Driving a school bus full of kids maybe another story.
For delivery jobs however, it should be worth considering.

He may not even need to hire an attorney to perform this service, if he's sharp.

Now this can take time (file petition, docket setting, hearing, order and so on...)
so it's not going to be a quick process, but if it's holding someone back from work in any way
it might serve them well to a least check into it. I know, it's just Amazon, but they're getting picky.


----------



## flexology

Saw this article, thought the comments were interesting; people out there have a lot of good info about Amazon in general but also a lot of misguided paranoia about having other people deliver things...lol

http://arstechnica.com/business/201...ng-economy-pays-ars-to-deliver-your-dog-food/

I am thinking: how many people will see this and try to sign up? The guy who wrote it references a video he made last year and basically doesn't add anything new that wasn't already in the video. So I have to wonder - is this a plot by Amazon to increase interest? Are they expanding rapidly and maybe desperately need drivers for shifts? I hope so...


----------



## Brr1986

UTX1 said:


> Also, OP should research Florida law on expunction of these violations from his record.
> If they're expunged or an order of non-disclosure is granted by the court, they won't affect
> future work opportunities in the private sector. Driving a school bus full of kids maybe another story.
> For delivery jobs however, it should be worth considering.
> 
> He may not even need to hire an attorney to perform this service, if he's sharp.
> 
> Now this can take time (file petition, docket setting, hearing, order and so on...)
> so it's not going to be a quick process, but if it's holding someone back from work in any way
> it might serve them well to a least check into it. I know, it's just Amazon, but they're getting picky.


Yeah I got rejected tickets were back in 2011 as well


----------



## FlexDriverScott

I think I've probably read through all 83 pages of this thread at this point. I'm very surprised to see all the negative feedback on the Flex program! I've been a driver since February and have been VERY happy with the gig. I can understand the frustration with struggling to get available blocks, but I've had no problems hitting my goal of 80-100 hours per month. At a steady average of $30/hour after tips, that's plenty for me (a single dude) to pay my bills, set 30% aside to pay taxes, and grow my own business when I'm not delivering. I'd be lying if I said I don't miss the ability to do 12 hour shifts though. 

In addition, morale is very high at my location (MSP). Everyone is very helpful, friendly, and always seems to be in a good mood. It seems like the majority of them actually enjoy their job, which just makes the entire experience that much more positive. Generally speaking, I have nothing but positive things to say about the Amazon Flex program and am very grateful for the opportunity to be a part of it. 

That is my personal opinion on the Flex program. Just thought I would share my positive experience in a thread full of negative ones!


----------



## J.F.R.

FlexDriverScott said:


> I think I've probably read through all 83 pages of this thread at this point. I'm very surprised to see all the negative feedback on the Flex program! I've been a driver since February and have been VERY happy with the gig. I can understand the frustration with struggling to get available blocks, but I've had no problems hitting my goal of 80-100 hours per month. At a steady average of $30/hour after tips, that's plenty for me (a single dude) to pay my bills, set 30% aside to pay taxes, and grow my own business when I'm not delivering. I'd be lying if I said I don't miss the ability to do 12 hour shifts though.
> 
> In addition, morale is very high at my location (MSP). Everyone is very helpful, friendly, and always seems to be in a good mood. It seems like the majority of them actually enjoy their job, which just makes the entire experience that much more positive. Generally speaking, I have nothing but positive things to say about the Amazon Flex program and am very grateful for the opportunity to be a part of it.
> 
> That is my personal opinion on the Flex program. Just thought I would share my positive experience in a thread full of negative ones!


I don't see anything negative, I think most people really like the GIG. The only problem is getting available hours which is what I see, so it makes sense. 80 hrs a month on .com side isn't money either, $360 a week... lol

It's a cool gig, but getting 1 block a day, lucky two isn't enough to feed a family. SO yeah it's cool when you're single, but let you have a wife and a child. Very few people are making this a living, this is supplemental income for most. A full Time job where you can make $750-$1000 a week imo is much better, but in this beautiful land we call "America" we have many options

peace


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

yeah, this is one of the best (no college degree required) jobs especially when I use to work 60+ hours a WEEK. But now they have capped us at 40 hours a week. People that complain can't get blocks for whatever reason. But this is a lot better than doing Uber or Lyft. There are whole families driving for Amazon. Husbands and wives have separate routes. People well into their 70s working. Can you imagine bringing 80 hours of income into your household? ..and having the weekend off? Well, I'm single. 

Things are looking up though.


----------



## flexology

FlexDriverScott said:


> In addition, morale is very high at my location (MSP). Everyone is very helpful, friendly, and always seems to be in a good mood. It seems like the majority of them actually enjoy their job, which just makes the entire experience that much more positive. Generally speaking, I have nothing but positive things to say about the Amazon Flex program and am very grateful for the opportunity to be a part of it.
> 
> That is my personal opinion on the Flex program. Just thought I would share my positive experience in a thread full of negative ones!


Haha, does Amazon read this site or something? I get the feeling you know something we don't 

But seriously, I think every location evolves as it adds more drivers and some places are further along the process than others. When you are down to 2-4 hours a week it may be much more difficult to stay positive, though some of us do it anyway


----------



## UTX1

Brr1986 said:


> Yeah I got rejected tickets were back in 2011 as well


Bummer .

I'd try to get through the gatekeepers anyway. 
Nothing to lose really. Keep us posted.


----------



## FlexDriverScott

flexology said:


> Haha, does Amazon read this site or something? I get the feeling you know something we don't
> 
> But seriously, I think every location evolves as it adds more drivers and some places are further along the process than others. When you are down to 2-4 hours a week it may be much more difficult to stay positive, though some of us do it anyway


Haha I can assure you that I am not employed by Amazon 

I can't imagine how terrible only getting 2-4 hours a week would be. I really hope it never gets to that point here. However, after work rush hour traffic is TERRIBLE here and nobody likes to drive in it. It seems like I'm pretty much always able to pick up a 4-10 shift when I want it. It might require me to schedule three separate 2-hour blocks, but I don't think I've ever had a problem getting all 6 hours when I want them.



J.F.R. said:


> I don't see anything negative, I think most people really like the GIG. The only problem is getting available hours which is what I see, so it makes sense. 80 hrs a month on side isn't money either, $360 a week... lol
> 
> It's a cool gig, but getting 1 block a day, lucky two isn't enough to feed a family. SO yeah it's cool when you're single, but let you have a wife and a child. Very few people are making this a living, this is supplemental income for most. A full Time job where you can make $750-$1000 a week imo is much better, but in this beautiful land we call "America" we have many options
> 
> peace


I've read people talking about the com deliveries, but am not familiar with it as I don't believe my location does that yet. Is that just deliveries made for orders from the regular Amazon site? I would agree that would be pretty worthless if there are no tips involved. I average about 40 miles on my car per block (5-6 deliveries). If I'm putting that kind of mileage on my car for $18 per hour, yeah.. no. The tips are what make this whole thing worthwhile for drivers.


----------



## FlexDriverScott

FlexDriverScott said:


> I'd be lying if I said I don't miss the ability to do 12 hour shifts though.


Looks like my wish was (kind of) granted. Was able to schedule 10 hours in one shot during the 10pm rush tonight. Anyone else?


----------



## FlexDriver

FlexDriverScott said:


> Looks like my wish was (kind of) granted. Was able to schedule 10 hours in one shot during the 10pm rush tonight. Anyone else?


Next wish should be a date with Taylor Swift and do not forget to buy a Lotto ticket too and tell us all that u hit the .............. 3 posts and all three full of troll!
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_troll


----------



## flexology

FlexDriverScott said:


> Looks like my wish was (kind of) granted. Was able to schedule 10 hours in one shot during the 10pm rush tonight. Anyone else?


No, but I got a new error message to add to the collection. It's "206" which means the server response was only partially delivered. Basically, as far as I can tell, the server wanted to let me accept some shifts but didn't want to send the data that might actually let me do so, due to some issue with the client.

I guess I just have to sit tight until the next update!


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

FlexDriverScott said:


> Looks like my wish was (kind of) granted. Was able to schedule 10 hours in one shot during the 10pm rush tonight. Anyone else?


are you a prime now driver?


----------



## FlexDriverScott

flexology said:


> No, but I got a new error message to add to the collection. It's "206" which means the server response was only partially delivered. Basically, as far as I can tell, the server wanted to let me accept some shifts but didn't want to send the data that might actually let me do so, due to some issue with the client.
> 
> I guess I just have to sit tight until the next update!


I've actually been using an old version of the app for the last month or so as well. When they stopped allowing the app to work on rooted devices I started to experience problems even though my phone is not rooted. Every time I would open the app it would say "Unfortunately, delivery has stopped", and then the app would crash.

Anyway, I'm pretty sure I got the error you are referring to when I signed up for that shift tonight. I actually threw my phone at my couch out of frustration because I've lost shifts because of that error before. Then when I picked my phone back up I realized that it actually confirmed the shift hah.



I am Cornholio!!! said:


> are you a prime now driver?


Yep.


----------



## FlexDriverScott

FlexDriver said:


> Next wish should be a date with Taylor Swift and do not forget to buy a Lotto ticket too and tell us all that u hit the .............. 3 posts and all three full of troll!


Not trolling, although I can see why it might appear that way haha.


----------



## Akm6447

Anyone care to share an old version of the app with me? I haven't been able to schedule a shift for over a week now and I see where people are saying the old app fixes that. I've been doing Prime Now since December and have been able to grab 12 - 16 hours per week consistently up until the last update, now all of a sudden I cant grab anything. Please help!


----------



## FlexDriverScott

Akm6447 said:


> Anyone care to share an old version of the app with me? I haven't been able to schedule a shift for over a week now and I see where people are saying the old app fixes that. I've been doing Prime Now since December and have been able to grab 12 - 16 hours per week consistently up until the last update, now all of a sudden I cant grab anything. Please help!


Email support and they will send you a link. Every link they send expires after a while so I can't provide one.


----------



## FlexZone

Wow been away for a few days and looks like we have our own forum section now. Amazing that this just launched October and have seemingly blown all other deliver options off the table. It's even better that the only real complaint we have is being able to pick up more hours.


----------



## J.F.R.

FlexDriverScott said:


> Haha I can assure you that I am not employed by Amazon
> 
> I can't imagine how terrible only getting 2-4 hours a week would be. I really hope it never gets to that point here. However, after work rush hour traffic is TERRIBLE here and nobody likes to drive in it. It seems like I'm pretty much always able to pick up a 4-10 shift when I want it. It might require me to schedule three separate 2-hour blocks, but I don't think I've ever had a problem getting all 6 hours when I want them.
> 
> I've read people talking about the com deliveries, but am not familiar with it as I don't believe my location does that yet. Is that just deliveries made for orders from the regular Amazon site? I would agree that would be pretty worthless if there are no tips involved. I average about 40 miles on my car per block (5-6 deliveries). If I'm putting that kind of mileage on my car for $18 per hour, yeah.. no. The tips are what make this whole thing worthwhile for drivers.


Yeah, 18HR with no tips......

Warehouse is about 23 miles from my Home and delivery area is always about 20 miles away as well from warehouse. Add in the 10-15 miles doing the actual delivery and then getting back home and it's been about 70-80 miles for me every block.

Thankfully my GIG is about to be over as I start my FullTime job next week.


----------



## Sergio729

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> No problem.........yeh, the refresh thing is just the most ridiculous oversight or intentional....whatever it is, just plain STUPIT! Pull down, refresh...how freakin' hard can that be!  Or a button like the itinerary list......
> As a matter of fact instead of *****ing about it anymore going to send them feedback about it. I'm sure plenty have but if they keep hearing about maybe they will address it.


Yeah man, hopefully with more drivers sending in feedback, most of these issues will eventually get addressed. Thanks again for the response and best of luck to you!


----------



## GEXP

DFW area. $72 for a "block" of deliveries. They say you come to fulfillment center- pick up "block" of deliveries. They say 4 hours to fulfill, you could be routed as far as 30 miles out. Seriously!?!? Better get your "scrUBER' math going! 1099 status- your fuel- Insurance- vehicle maint. Craigslist ads here claim (quote) "Make $18/ hour with Amazon Flex". Translation for those with scrUBER mathitis: You get PAID $18/ Hr.- Reality-$18 minus fuel, taxes, insurance and Vehicle upkeep. At 2 "blocks" (8 hrs. if you're lucky) a day you are PAID the princely sum of $144/ day....minus all of the above!! In' n Out Burgers here starts @ $11/ Hr. I mention this because after you (hopefully) run the numbers on this scrUBER clone the reality is they would be a better option! Didn't throw this into all of the above BUT, People- What- Is -Your- Time Worth!?


----------



## limepro

It isn't exactly the same because I make tips doing prime now but in a 2 hour block I run maybe 50 miles and make $36. Federal write off is $.57 per mile meaning I only pay taxes on $7.50 of that $36 or roughly rounded to $2 per shift go to taxes leaving me at $34. 

Now let's talk vehicle maintenance. I get ~40mpg mixed driving at $3.27 per gallon = $.08 per mile. My tires are rated at 80k miles but let's say I replace them at 50k miles @$600 = $.012 per mile. Oil changes I get every 10k miles, the average oil change is let's say $100 to top off fluids, put synthetic, check tires, etc. =$.01 per mile. Now let's take another $1k for various fixes that may or may not be needed and you drive 50k miles a year =$.02 per mile but let's be generous and say you put $.10 cents aside for every mile you drive. Depreciation is relative to the type of vehicle and especially age, once you hit the bottom it pretty much stays regardless of miles but let's put a newer vehicle anyway.

Let's say you bought a brand new 2015 Honda Accord for $20k base model used only for the job. After 60k miles the trade in value is ~$12k so $8000 loss, even less if sold private party but it is $.13 per mile.

.08
.012
.01
.10
.13

=$.34 rounded up leaving you with .23 cents per mile tax free that you drive. This is just tax free money, not profit money. 

Broken down you make $36 per 2 hours @ 50 miles avg your cost is ~17 per block, leaving you with $19 profit or $9.50 an hour. 

Of course look at my breakdown and you will depreciation is the largest chunk of what is actually taken and I also added in high maintenance costs. If you opt for a used car 5+ years that has good reputation for maintenance and you can drop your costs by more than half.


----------



## limepro

Now let's take that in n out job and apply taxes to what you actually make. At $11 an hour 40 hours in california after taxes you take home ~$350.

40 hours at flex you make $720 let's assume 8 hours a day 5 days a week at 200 miles a day = 1000 miles or $570 taxable write off showing on paper you make $150 per week that is taxable income.

Actual costs let's say is $.25 per mile and you are at $720 - 250 = $470 per week actual income once you subtract your vehicle costs - ~$30 in taxes and you are at $440.

Of course logistics mileage is usually much lower than prime now so your costs go down while your tax liability goes up.


----------



## FlexDriver

limepro said:


> It isn't exactly the same because I make tips doing prime now but in a 2 hour block I run maybe 50 miles and make $36. Federal write off is $.57 per mile meaning I only pay taxes on $7.50 of that $36 or roughly rounded to $2 per shift go to taxes leaving me at $34.
> 
> Now let's talk vehicle maintenance. I get ~40mpg mixed driving at $3.27 per gallon = $.08 per mile. My tires are rated at 80k miles but let's say I replace them at 50k miles @$600 = $.012 per mile. Oil changes I get every 10k miles, the average oil change is let's say $100 to top off fluids, put synthetic, check tires, etc. =$.01 per mile. Now let's take another $1k for various fixes that may or may not be needed and you drive 50k miles a year =$.02 per mile but let's be generous and say you put $.10 cents aside for every mile you drive. Depreciation is relative to the type of vehicle and especially age, once you hit the bottom it pretty much stays regardless of miles but let's put a newer vehicle anyway.
> 
> Let's say you bought a brand new 2015 Honda Accord for $20k base model used only for the job. After 60k miles the trade in value is ~$12k so $8000 loss, even less if sold private party but it is $.13 per mile.
> 
> .08
> .012
> .01
> .10
> .13
> 
> =$.34 rounded up leaving you with .23 cents per mile tax free that you drive. This is just tax free money, not profit money.
> 
> Broken down you make $36 per 2 hours @ 50 miles avg your cost is ~17 per block, leaving you with $19 profit or $9.50 an hour.
> 
> Of course look at my breakdown and you will depreciation is the largest chunk of what is actually taken and I also added in high maintenance costs. If you opt for a used car 5+ years that has good reputation for maintenance and you can drop your costs by more than half.


Instead of loosing $8000 or so on a car, buy a used (2005-06) Corolla or a Civic for around 4K-5K and put 60K on and sell it for around same price or may be 1000-1500 loss. That is what I do and I do it without any problems. I use my Corolla for delivery purpose only and use my truck for my personal use. My Stick shift Corolla easily give 45 mpg average with almost zero maintenance ............ and I do NOT carry full coverage insurance on my Corolla as well which further reduces my cost. Call me cheap if you like. IMO


----------



## limepro

FlexDriver said:


> Instead of loosing $8000 or so on a car, buy a used (2005-06) Corolla or a Civic for around 4K-5K and put 60K on and sell it for around same price or may be 1000-1500 loss. That is what I do and I do it without any problems. I use my Corolla for delivery purpose only and use my truck for my personal use. My Stick shift Corolla easily give 45 mpg average with almost zero maintenance ............ and I do NOT carry full coverage insurance on my Corolla as well which further reduces my cost. Call me cheap if you like. IMO


I understand that, I was just showing worst case scenario and how it is still better than working at a burger place, without the flexibility.


----------



## FlexDriver

limepro said:


> I understand that, I was just showing worst case scenario and how it is still better than working at a burger place, without the flexibility.


Agreed! The 2 only bad things about Flex are (1) Not enough hours and (2) Horrible support from Flex CSR.


----------



## UTX1

FlexDriver said:


> Agreed! The 2 only bad things about Flex are (1) Not enough hours and (2) Horrible support from Flex CSR.


Trying to be objective, I'd say those are two of the top drawbacks.
Everything has its pros and cons. I would want to add though that
the Flex Program deserves a more robust and responsive app.

The Rabbit, as it's called is more like a turtle. I'd like to see more development of the app,
which I think would benefit drivers, customers, the delivery process and the company.


----------



## limepro

FlexDriver said:


> Agreed! The 2 only bad things about Flex are (1) Not enough hours and (2) Horrible support from Flex CSR.


I guess hours depend on location but I have no problem with hours, just gotta be persistent. CSR I rarely call and haven't had any bad experience with them.


----------



## konoplya

for those that do .com orders, the 4 hr blocks, when you deliver to an apartment complex, do you go and try to find the actual apartment or just leave the package with the front office?


----------



## UTX1

konoplya said:


> for those that do .com orders, the 4 hr blocks, when you deliver to an apartment complex, do you go and try to find the actual apartment or just leave the package with the front office?


If you have several packages for that complex, it's in your best interest to check with
the Apartment Manager and see if she's hot....I mean to see if they will accept the deliveries. 
If not at all, you might have to knock on a couple doors. If conditionally, meaning that they
prefer you attempt the delivery and if customer not available, then they'll take them THEN
this is a good time to get a cup of coffee, have a smoke or whatever and then return to the office
in a few minutes and drop them off. Whoop, guess nobody was home. Thanks for wasting my time.

Postman does not knock on doors. Nor does UPS, FEDEX, or The Bababooie.
They'll tell you they don't want to collect dozens of packages in the office because
they don't have room for them and they prefer you at least make an attempt.
Why they view Amazon delivery people as sub-human cretins is a long story, just skip that for now.
Anyway try to develop a good rapport with the Leasing Office, if even for the next guy.

All else, then yes they may accept deliveries for the residents of the complex and you graciously
hand over the packages to the leasing agent or manager who has already been conditioned to
having delivery people walking all over them and treating them poorly. Better them than you.


----------



## konoplya

UTX1 said:


> If you have several packages for that complex, it's in your best interest to check with
> the Apartment Manager and see if she's hot....I mean to see if they will accept the deliveries.
> If not at all, you might have to knock on a couple doors. If conditionally, meaning that they
> prefer you attempt the delivery and if customer not available, then they'll take them THEN
> this is a good time to get a cup of coffee, have a smoke or whatever and then return to the office
> in a few minutes and drop them off. Whoop, guess nobody was home. Thanks for wasting my time.
> 
> Postman does not knock on doors. Nor does UPS, FEDEX, or The Bababooie.
> They'll tell you they don't want to collect dozens of packages in the office because
> they don't have room for them and they prefer you at least make an attempt.
> Why they view Amazon delivery people as sub-human cretins is a long story, just skip that for now.
> Anyway try to develop a good rapport with the Leasing Office, if even for the next guy.
> 
> All else, then yes they may accept deliveries for the residents of the complex and you graciously
> hand over the packages to the leasing agent or manager who has already been conditioned to
> having delivery people walking all over them and treating them poorly. Better them than you.


 Well I had several apartment deliveries today and I only delivered to the door of the customer once because it was my last drop and the apartment complex was somewhat nice, all the other ones I went straight to the leasing office and just drop them off at the front desk and nobody had a problem with that. I was just curious if most people do the same thing or not because I'm over hunting down an apartment in 110° weather


----------



## J.F.R.

UTX1 said:


> If you have several packages for that complex, it's in your best interest to check with
> the Apartment Manager and see if she's hot....I mean to see if they will accept the deliveries.
> If not at all, you might have to knock on a couple doors. If conditionally, meaning that they
> prefer you attempt the delivery and if customer not available, then they'll take them THEN
> this is a good time to get a cup of coffee, have a smoke or whatever and then return to the office
> in a few minutes and drop them off. Whoop, guess nobody was home. Thanks for wasting my time.
> 
> Postman does not knock on doors. Nor does UPS, FEDEX, or The Bababooie.
> They'll tell you they don't want to collect dozens of packages in the office because
> they don't have room for them and they prefer you at least make an attempt.
> Why they view Amazon delivery people as sub-human cretins is a long story, just skip that for now.
> Anyway try to develop a good rapport with the Leasing Office, if even for the next guy.
> 
> All else, then yes they may accept deliveries for the residents of the complex and you graciously
> hand over the packages to the leasing agent or manager who has already been conditioned to
> having delivery people walking all over them and treating them poorly. Better them than you.


I had a delivery in an apartment South Beach and it was like 15 packages. I stated left with doorman on the app, downside of that was I had to scan each package one by one and the doorman had to sign my phone for each package. I'm thinking I should have just marked left at front door?

What are you thoughts UTX1?


----------



## JoseM056

hey sorry to bother anyone here but does anyone happen to have an older apk of the delivery app? I had updated it to the 3.0.2950.1 and it has been unstable and I cannot schedule any blocks. I've been going back and forth between Amazon and they are starting to be of no help, can anyone please help me out by linking or sending an older apk? I have only worked one day out of two weeks, this has been such a hassle.


----------



## konoplya

J.F.R. said:


> I had a delivery in an apartment South Beach and it was like 15 packages. I stated left with doorman on the app, downside of that was I had to scan each package one by one and the doorman had to sign my phone for each package. I'm thinking I should have just marked left at front door?
> 
> What are you thoughts UTX1?


 I would say the downside of that would be the customer can say they never received a package, at least with the doorman you have a signature that somebody accepted it


----------



## cynamin

GEXP said:


> DFW area. $72 for a "block" of deliveries. They say you come to fulfillment center- pick up "block" of deliveries. They say 4 hours to fulfill, you could be routed as far as 30 miles out. Seriously!?!? Better get your "scrUBER' math going! 1099 status- your fuel- Insurance- vehicle maint. Craigslist ads here claim (quote) "Make $18/ hour with Amazon Flex". Translation for those with scrUBER mathitis: You get PAID $18/ Hr.- Reality-$18 minus fuel, taxes, insurance and Vehicle upkeep. At 2 "blocks" (8 hrs. if you're lucky) a day you are PAID the princely sum of $144/ day....minus all of the above!! In' n Out Burgers here starts @ $11/ Hr. I mention this because after you (hopefully) run the numbers on this scrUBER clone the reality is they would be a better option! Didn't throw this into all of the above BUT, People- What- Is -Your- Time Worth!?


I will be moving to Fort Worth in a couple of weeks... do they have a distribution center there?


----------



## UTX1

J.F.R. said:


> I had a delivery in an apartment South Beach and it was like 15 packages. I stated left with doorman on the app, downside of that was I had to scan each package one by one and the doorman had to sign my phone for each package. I'm thinking I should have just marked left at front door?
> 
> What are you thoughts UTX1?


Okay ! This I can fix. 

Next time you have 5 or 10 or 15 or even 2 or more packages going to the same spot, follow these steps:

Tap I've arrived (assuming your in the parking lot).
Don't waste time scanning to verify, you'll only have to scan them again.
Instead tap 'continue' and the screen will populate with all the packages for that stop.
Choose all of them, or make sure each of the boxes are checked next to each.
If there are more packages at that location for that Doorman or Leasing Office
chose "ADD DELIVERIES TO THIS STOP" and the next stops will appear
3 at a time until everything on the route is showing in the list.
Check the boxes next to the deliveries you wish to add.
Continue and it will echo, 'Deliver x# packages together", keep going.
Then scan all of these packs together, one after another.
When you've scanned them all and it asks, "Where are you leaving the package(s) ?"
then choose Doorman/Receptionist if you're wanting a signature OR
choose a secure mailroom if you're going to just drop them and go.
That way, no signature required and it is kind of a secure mailroom at that.

(even though it's just a messy, disorganized closet in the leasing office run by lazy hoochies
that figured out a way to get a free apartment and a paycheck too and don't have to
sleep with some weird guy that she pretends to like, but she really doesn't and she calls him
her "roommate" and he's really weird for real and when he figures out she just using him
so she doesn't have to work or pay any bills he gets crazy and violent and arrested and
well, now she's a leasing agent .....Uh what were talking about ? Oh yea, Amazon...)

Anyway, short version: Add packages to this stop, Deliver 15 packages together, scan them,
then go in there with everything ready and either get signature (doorman) or drop and leave (mailroom).

Afterthought edit: In the spirit of a true Monty Python fan, I wish to apologize for the preceding remarks
if any lazy hoochie leasing agents were offended. I'm sorry. I know you used to be free and happy
and full of dreams and excited about so many things in life and things used to be different.
I'm not pointing fingers or laughing at you, I support you and I'm glad you got away from that over-jealous prikk
and I should talk afterall, look at me, I deliver packages for Amazon and drive drunks around on Uber.
Now I'm dissapointed and depressed..... is there any hope ? Why does it always come to this?
Why ? Why?


----------



## UTX1

cynamin said:


> I will be moving to Fort Worth in a couple of weeks... do they have a distribution center there?


They will soon ! Some of the staff from DDA1 will be running the crew at DDA3 ?, I think it is.
The FC (DFW7) is in Haslet and much of the Amazon product will ship from there to the delivery station.


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

I wonder if the new fort worth facility will host both prime flex and logistics.


----------



## J.F.R.

UTX1 said:


> Okay ! This I can fix.
> 
> Next time you have 5 or 10 or 15 or even 2 or more packages going to the same spot, follow these steps:
> 
> Tap I've arrived (assuming your in the parking lot).
> Don't waste time scanning to verify, you'll only have to scan them again.
> Instead tap 'continue' and the screen will populate with all the packages for that stop.
> Choose all of them, or make sure each of the boxes are checked next to each.
> If there are more packages at that location for that Doorman or Leasing Office
> chose "ADD DELIVERIES TO THIS STOP" and the next stops will appear
> 3 at a time until everything on the route is showing in the list.
> Check the boxes next to the deliveries you wish to add.
> Continue and it will echo, 'Deliver x# packages together", keep going.
> Then scan all of these packs together, one after another.
> When you've scanned them all and it asks, "Where are you leaving the package(s) ?"
> then choose Doorman/Receptionist if you're wanting a signature OR
> choose a secure mailroom if you're going to just drop them and go.
> That way, no signature required and it is kind of a secure mailroom at that.
> 
> (even though it's just a messy, disorganized closet in the leasing office run by lazy hoochies
> that figured out a way to get a free apartment and a paycheck too and don't have to
> sleep with some weird guy that she pretends to like, but she really doesn't and she calls him
> her "roommate" and he's really weird for real and when he figures out she just using him
> so she doesn't have to work or pay any bills he gets crazy and violent and arrested and
> well, now she's a leasing agent .....Uh what were talking about ? Oh yea, Amazon...)
> 
> Anyway, short version: Add packages to this stop, Deliver 15 packages together, scan them,
> then go in there with everything ready and either get signature (doorman) or drop and leave (mailroom).
> 
> Afterthought edit: In the spirit of a true Monty Python fan, I wish to apologize for the preceding remarks
> if any lazy hoochie leasing agents were offended. I'm sorry. I know you used to be free and happy
> and full of dreams and excited about so many things in life and things used to be different.
> I'm not pointing fingers or laughing at you, I support you and I'm glad you got away from that over-jealous prikk
> and I should talk afterall, look at me, I deliver packages for Amazon and drive drunks around on Uber.
> Now I'm dissapointed and depressed..... is there any hope ? Why does it always come to this?
> Why ? Why?


You're a Genius...... Never thought of the "left in mailroom" to avoid the headache. Also I noticed when entering buildings the signal sometimes gets lost, so that's another issue....

May good Karma come your way and thank you as always!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UTX1

J.F.R. said:


> You're a Genius...... Never thought of the "left in mailroom" to avoid the headache. Also I noticed when entering buildings the signal sometimes gets lost, so that's another issue....
> 
> May good Karma come your way and thank you as always!!!!!!!!!!!


Very Welcome !


----------



## Brr1986

UTX1 said:


> Bummer .
> 
> I'd try to get through the gatekeepers anyway.
> Nothing to lose really. Keep us posted.


Any suggestions ??


----------



## UTX1

Brr1986 said:


> Any suggestions ??


Well, yea a couple things...

Did you receive a copy of the report as promised and had the 8 days as mentioned
to review and all that bable-speak ? If you have the report, does it show the violations ?
Have they (AMZN) contacted you further since that last communication ?

If answer to all this is yes, THEN if you care to refer back to my other suggestion
about sealing the record under Florida Law, you have to know whether or not
the Court withheld adjudication in your case. If your case was adjudicated and
the offense shows up as a non-deferred adjudication of guilt, I don't think it's
possible to either expunge or seal that record.

Florida's sentencing structure operates in such a way that you can be found guilty
of committing a criminal act (regardless of whether you pled guilty or were found guilty by a court)
and still not be convicted of committing that act. Remember, traffic violations are considered criminal acts.

Anyway let's forget all that horseh't for a minute and lets say none of this makes any
difference to Amazon because they have thousands of applicants with perfect driving records
applying to be Flex Delivery Partners. Eventually, I can see a time when Amazon will also
begin to saturate and even over-saturate the various markets with too many drivers.
They may not be as picky later as they can choose to be now. That might be the way in later.

As you can tell, I'm so ignorant on the subject I should just shut up now......

If one represents themselves legally and has a fool for a client, 
consult with me instead and you can have a complete idiot for less than half the price


----------



## GorgeousDutch

nighthawk398 said:


> Just an update in Dallas and I am glad they are doing this, now when you enter the warehouse they are looking at your name on your app on your phone, like selecting options on the actually app, and they comparing it o your driver lisc to ensure you are the person that is on the app and not someone using someone else login


Funny thing, if someone else can't show up in your place, you're an employee. In fact flex fails 17/20 metrics courts and depth. Of labor use to determine classification.


----------



## cynamin

This has happened to me twice... 2 packages linked together with different addresses. Example 
John Doe 123 Boo Street
Jan Smith 126 Boo Street

Although the app indicate to sign them off together, should I treat them as separates?


----------



## pifhluke

Does anyone else feel like ringing the door bell at 9:30 AM on a Sunday would be annoying to customers?


----------



## cynamin

I don't think it would annoy them if they saw it was a reason for it. You need to alert the customer the package is out there. They can get it wherever they like... you did your part


----------



## konoplya

pifhluk said:


> Does anyone else feel like ringing the door bell at 9:30 AM on a Sunday would be annoying to customers?


you don't actually stay there and wait for them to open do you? I also never ring the door bell. drop and leave.


----------



## cynamin

No. I drop and ring the doorbell and leave. If there's no doorbell, I knock or use the knocker and leave. To me... common curtesy. I would want to know something was dropped off


----------



## detsoob

+1

I ring the door bell or knock and put the package down in a safe place and walk back to the car as well.


----------



## FlexZone

Did anyone get scheduled this week with Prime day being on the 12th?


----------



## cynamin

I haven't enter a schedule. I will try to catch an open block on Tuesday


----------



## kmatt

pifhluk said:


> Does anyone else feel like ringing the door bell at 9:30 AM on a Sunday would be annoying to customers?


I normally knock early in the morning or late in the evening.


----------



## kmatt

Prime day for Prime Now will not be a success at all. The only thing they can discount is one of the 5 products they make (amazon fire, kindle, echo, etc) Those people can wait an extra day or two with prime .com. Other than that, what can they discount?...50 percent off a bag Doritos or bottled water?


----------



## limepro

kmatt said:


> Prime day for Prime Now will not be a success at all. The only thing they can discount is one of the 5 products they make (amazon fire, kindle, echo, etc) Those people can wait an extra day or two with prime .com. Other than that, what can they discount?...50 percent off a bag Doritos or bottled water?


They have tvs, DVD players, large fans, small furniture, laptops. It isn't only amazon products that are discounted.


----------



## pifhluke

In case anyone else is as not used to Android as me, you can "pin" the delivery app to the lock/home screen. That way if you hit the home button or some other button it won't matter as it always stays on top.


----------



## JoseM056

Ok so I managed to get my hands on a previous version, how do you guys manage to stop the rabbit updater booting up each time it's opened?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

JoseM056 said:


> Ok so I managed to get my hands on a previous version, how do you guys manage to stop the rabbit updater booting up each time it's opened?


 No way to change that. Amazon controls that on their end as far as I know. I was going to post that to you before you started looking to say that even if you install an old version you'll immediately be updated to the latest version on first login.

I think it's simply more competition for the slots so you have to REALLY put the effort in to get them. I've been able to grab a block the last 5 days in a row either at the 10pm release and if not, on the fly the next morning. Would be doing a block today but vehicle's in the shop for repairs.

And trust me, i'm like you and most here, I think I have to put WAY too much effort into just getting a block! But that is the game for now and have to play it.


----------



## cynamin

Is there another time other than 10p where you can sign up for open blocks as early as 8am...ect


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

cynamin said:


> Is there another time other than 10p where you can sign up for open blocks as early as 8am...ect


 Open blocks can be released at any time. They do it all day as needed. First thing you have to do is make sure you're schedule is set to the hours you want to work within. Meaning if you want an 8am block make sure your hours show you're available for that time. If you want a block at 8am you'll have to get up REAL early to catch an opening if there is one.

I shoot for blocks between 10am and 12pm. To do that i'm up before 8am, app is open, logged in and phone by my side. You can wait for push notifications or do the refresh thing. I usually grab a block by 9:30.


----------



## cynamin

Push notifications? I refresh using the menu button and selecting the home option continuously


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

cynamin said:


> Push notifications? I refresh using the menu button and selecting the home option continuously


 Yes, you should get push notifications when blocks open. I get them all the time. It does seem some people do not get them for whatever reason....can't explain that. Maybe your schedule hours not set, maybe not logged in....I haven't yet figured out if you need to be logged in to get push notifications but if that is the case, keep in mind the system logs you out every 2 hours or so of inactivity.


----------



## limepro

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Yes, you should get push notifications when blocks open. I get them all the time. It does seem some people do not get them for whatever reason....can't explain that. Maybe your schedule hours not set, maybe not logged in....I haven't yet figured out if you need to be logged in to get push notifications but if that is the case, keep in mind the system logs you out every 2 hours or so of inactivity.


No need to be logged in but the push notifications only come when the warehouse worker wants them to. Most of our FC didn't even know how to do it until recently. It is better to just stalk the app and get what you want. I work 8-4 whether I get 2 or 8 hours i stop at 4pm I usually get 6-8 hours in that period.


----------



## cynamin

I didn't set a schedule. I whether search for open blocks. Thanks for the information


----------



## soypana

cynamin said:


> I didn't set a schedule. I whether search for open blocks. Thanks for the information


Do you go to the Springfield warehouse? That warehouse is big, A lot of cars go in at once. I see Open blocks most of time here.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

limepro said:


> No need to be logged in but the push notifications only come when the warehouse worker wants them to. Most of our FC didn't even know how to do it until recently. It is better to just stalk the app and get what you want. I work 8-4 whether I get 2 or 8 hours i stop at 4pm I usually get 6-8 hours in that period.


 I wasn't sure about the notifications so didn't want to give the wrong info. No doubt that if you want a block you have to be proactive! I know I could get more than one block but for me, one is it. I'm already too far from the warehouse and most of my deliveries are 20 plus miles away. Can't see doing 8hours in this heat, either myself or my vehicle. If I was closer and could get a break in, yes.

cynamin....I think I used the wrong terminology....it's not a "schedule" that we set, we set our "availability". So, if you're not set to be available you will never get push notifications or even see open blocks. Again, that is what I think happens. You want to work on a Monday, well you have to set the hours you're available.


----------



## pifhluke

konoplya said:


> you don't actually stay there and wait for them to open do you? I also never ring the door bell. drop and leave.


I do if they have the door open or the lights are on. Weekdays people aren't usually home but Sunday's they are. Also the number of stops I have directly relates to how long I wait.


----------



## cynamin

Yes. I am in the springfield distribution center. No I didn't set an availability but I get open blocks at 10p every night and recently started getting some in the morning. Usually I get 11am open blocks which is fine for me. 

I usually cover Woodbridge and Lorton stops. I get blocks every day.


----------



## cynamin

Gosh... it suppose to rain hard this week. I might have to Lyft


----------



## galileo5

cynamin said:


> I don't think it would annoy them if they saw it was a reason for it. You need to alert the customer the package is out there. They can get it wherever they like... you did your part


The Amazon app or email would notify the customer that the package arrived. So, knocking on the door / ringing the bell is redundant and disruptive.


----------



## cynamin

I agree to disagree on that thought. Maybe they do get notified but as I go to my car... the customer that see me always Thank me. 

The choice to knock or not is everyone option


----------



## Seanebones

if anyone is tired of the TERRIBLE routing the Amazon app gives you, I started using route4me from the play store, and it is way more efficient. It takes an extra 15 minutes to put in the destinations, but it actually routes you so your not pssing up deliveries on the same street or going back and forth between cities. Highly recommend.


----------



## cynamin

I appreciate the information but doesn't this cost? It's not free


----------



## konoplya

cynamin said:


> I appreciate the information but doesn't this cost? It's not free


i think is $5 a month, but you get 10 first routes free to try. i'll give this a shot and see if this makes a difference. the whole idea of hopping between two apps is not very appealing to me, but we'll see.


----------



## cynamin

Let me know how it works. I will try it tomorrow. The only problem is when you get 50-70 packages and have to enter all those addresses. It's $10 per month


----------



## konoplya

cynamin said:


> Let me know how it works. I will try it tomorrow. The only problem is when you get 50-70 packages and have to enter all those addresses. It's $10 per month


yours says $10? mine says $5.. i selected that i'm not using it for business though


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Seems to me that it will take longer than 15 minutes to enter 50 plus address's. I've been looking into ways to export and import data.......but that would require the ability for the amazon app to export the addresses. Then you can import into another app that has a "sorting" ability. Wishful thinking. Maybe down the road. 

Simple fix from amazon would be to allow "hold and drag" of itinerary list to reorder. 

The app routes you according to how you scanned, nothing more nothing less. At least as far as I can tell. If you scan out of order you deliver out of order and do some back and forth driving. I've been doing it as well. Did it today even because I was feeling rushed as we've been loading way behind schedule the last few trips. So I loaded out of order and did some backtracking. So, i'm still in training and learning each trip.

In my opinion, the trick is to take more time sorting and loading your packages. 

I'm willing to put together a loading document for people to use. Something others can contribute to because i'm not up too speed just yet myself. 
Have taken a photo of a label and will use it for identify what to look for.

What i've done to make my routes shorter and more efficient:
1) Sort package according to the number in the top right of package. It's 2 letters, 4 numbers. examp: CC.5500(will be editing a photo of a label and will post to show this number)
You should have anywhere from 2 to 6 different numbers/codes. Sort into groups by that number. Typically the large red bins are all same number and route. 
2) Once sorted by that ID, when scanning, look for common addresses. example: Main street, 15th Ct, 19th Ave etc. Put them together. If you want to go another step deeper, sort by address number in order. I don't do that yet. 
3) Start scanning in order. For example if your numbers are: CC.5500, CC.5510, CC.5520, CC.5530 etc.....start at either end and scan in numerical order. (This is where i've made mistakes)
4) If I have time in the warehouse i'll look at my itinerary and find my first 3 drops. If i'm rushed in the warehouse I finish up and park in the lot to make sure I know exactly where my first 2 or 3 package drops are location wise and in my vehicle. 
5) One last step for me is to make sure I don't have any "problem packages". Meaning if you're heading south 20 miles and 40 of your 41 packages are grouped and one is 20 miles south and WAY out, get rid of it! Bring it right back to the warehouse and tell them i'm going opposite direction.

There are 2 other important numbers on the labels as well but I have yet to figure out how to efficiently use them. The one on the bottom left that looks like: H-12.3D and the largest numbers on the label which is typically the street address and first 2 letters of street name.

Yes, it takes time and sometimes you'll be the last to load. I used to care, now I do what I need to do to make my deliveries easier.

Anyone is welcome to correct, add or debate any points. If I get enough info i'll create a loading instruction for others to use.


----------



## cynamin

Most of my packages are going to the same city or zip code. If I notice 1 is different, I tell the floor people and they take it. Also if I have a problem scanning a package, I give it to the floor people. If I can help it, I don't want to bring anything back to the distribution center


----------



## gaj

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> The app routes you according to how you scanned, nothing more nothing less. At least as far as I can tell.


This is not true. Deliveries are sorted by the sort code (XX.NNNN), highest numbered groups first, regardless of the order you scan them.

The only other tip I would add is that if your cart has more packages than the sort list on the side of the cart, beware! This means that they added package(s) late and the late packages will NOT be on the right place in the itinerary. (ie: If you scan 58 packages and your cart says you should have 57 packages, look on the bottom of your itinerary for the "overage" packages-- make a note of the address on it, the most efficient place to deliver will probably be somewhere in the middle of your route.)

g


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

gaj said:


> This is not true. Deliveries are sorted by the sort code (XX.NNNN), highest numbered groups first, regardless of the order you scan them.


 I can't say if that is true or not honestly. But my experience say it doesn't do that. My route today would be an example. I scanned out of sequence of the XX.0000 number. I wound up going back to the neighborhood I started at to end my route. So, that tells me it didn't.

If it did that it would be great. The only thing we would have to do is sort by street. That would make everything else I wrote in that long post useless! 

So, have to see if I can verify that.


----------



## aflexdriver

gaj said:


> This is not true. Deliveries are sorted by the sort code (XX.NNNN), highest numbered groups first, regardless of the order you scan them.
> 
> The only other tip I would add is that if your cart has more packages than the sort list on the side of the cart, beware! This means that they added package(s) late and the late packages will NOT be on the right place in the itinerary. (ie: If you scan 58 packages and your cart says you should have 57 packages, look on the bottom of your itinerary for the "overage" packages-- make a note of the address on it, the most efficient place to deliver will probably be somewhere in the middle of your route.)
> 
> g


I found that it's not true either. But I am not sure if the highest numbers go first. I think that the app follow the order that the staff scanned when they were loading the cart.
Once I went to a block at 5pm and they didn't have any carts ready, so a staff member was grabbing packages over the wall with the same zip code and scanning them randomly, not even looking at the code at top right. So when she gave me the cart to load my car, I sorted the packages of the same code together and then scanned. Guess what?? My route was a mess, I took 3 hours to deliver 27 packages inside the same zip code.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

What would be nice if Amazon actually gave us this information rather than guessing and having to test all sorts of ways to sort and scan. 
An FAQ on the actual app functionality and what it does with routes.


----------



## sammyquestion

cynamin said:


> Let me know how it works. I will try it tomorrow. The only problem is when you get 50-70 packages and have to enter all those addresses. It's $10 per month


I'm not sure how it works where you are but here in phoenix I average around 40 packages per route. I have found that it does not matter what order you scan the packages in. The route has already been predetermined by the "computer." Most times it has been fairly accurate with my next stop no more than 3 blocks away from the last. However, when the next delivery shows up as 5 miles away I just go into today's itinerary>map tab and look for the nearest delivey, select it and drive there. No need to enter 50+ addresses and pay $10 per month for an another app. Remember that we are independent contractors. Just today the warehouse tried to send me out with 40 stops in a very tight route, all within 2 square miles. But someone tried to get lazy and added 3 packages that were 20 miles from my route. I gave them back to the guy at the warehouse but he was like "these routes are generated by the computer, there can't be anything wrong. " I showed him the map, he shut up and asked if he could take a pic of my map. Then he took the boxes and removed them from my app. My point is don't be afraid to speak up. Their routes are not perfect. It's your gas that will be wasted and more wear on your car than necessary. Don't buy an app and pay a subscription when the tools are available to you for free and a little bit of common sense. End rant.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

sammyquestion said:


> I'm not sure how it works where you are but here in phoenix I average around 40 packages per route. I have found that it does not matter what order you scan the packages in. The route has already been predetermined by the "computer."


Interesting note and that would make at least 4 different opinions so far. 
I'm going to do something real crazy today....going to ask one of the warehouse people today or tomorrow if it's not too busy.
Can't hurt and they should have a general idea of what happens during scanning. If they don't i'm going to request they do.
No sense in wasting time sorting if the app does it for you.

On another unrelated note......about grabbing blocks and scheduling. For the first time I was assigned 2 blocks for the coming week yesterday. Have only ever gotten one.
So, I have 2 assigned blocks in the bucket and thought, hmmmm, progress...... and was getting ready for the 10pm play last night. Getting constant errors...."error 519", big red screen, button says try again. 9:54 have to restart phone, relog in, getting pissed off.........keep getting the error, refreshing, home to calendar and back, error after error......9:59 once in a while home screen shows......then error..........then home screen..."schedule open blocks" shows up, get in and grab an 11:30 block??????!!!!!

WTF!!??? Grab the vape stick and take a few puffs..........relax! 8)

I think it was a "syncing" error? No signs of it this morning.

EDIT: I just got back from doing a block today and did ask warehouse person what the app does with itinerary. I asked if the app sorts the scans or if it simply list in order of how we scan. He said, yes, it DOES sort the "routes".
He also added.....BUUUUUUUUUUUUT........"you as an individual have to do something" what that is who the freak knows!?
So, I took a look, it does some kind of sort, but not in any friggin order that's for sure! It totally screwed up my good sorting of the packages today. Took me back to one complex FRIGGIN TIMES! Annoyed.....yep.....time for a smoke and chill!
Got another block tomorrow, hopefully it goes better.


----------



## Flex89

Same issue with syncing error last night. I didn't get in until about 15 seconds after and the blocks had all been taken by then. Error started about 958 and was gone shortly after 10. Hmm.


----------



## Karma

Can any one tell me if they have experienced this issue, I worked almost 40 hors last week and worked everyday. Until Thursday night 7/14/16 at 10 pm I wasn't able to pick up a block at the normal 10pm cst. So I waited all night and then nothing. Next morning my phone went off stating that there was a block available however when I looked nothing. I stay logged in but from time to time it logs me out. Yesterday Friday at about 2:20 ish pm my phone went off and they schedule me 2 days next week Monday and Friday. But my phone keeps alerting me of open blocks when in fact there are NONE! And I'm so frustrated right now. Because I can't pick up anything. I forfeited the time given bc I went to the pick up location to show the manager and he was like no that's not right I just opened 10 blocks right now. And I'm like I know I keep getting alerts but can't do anything! I emailed support and went to a Q&A and all they can give me is a generic explanation of how Amazon randomly schedules according to the demand but is skipping the fact that I keep get false notifications. Can anyone help me?? I have a HTC one M8 TMobile everything was fine until Yesterday


----------



## Flex89

Yea same here. Was doing 40 a week easy, working pretty much what I wanted through pick ups. Haven't been scheduled in over two months. Starting this past Wednesday I have been struggling to get anything. Blocks that I normally would have gotten easy are gone as soon as I hit Schedule Open Blocks. I know there are plenty of deliveries. I have 100 percent on showing up and deliveries. Something is up, that's for sure.


----------



## detsoob

Another great Android app for deliveries is called Voyager.


----------



## Karma

Yea well something is wrong, I keep getting notifications but never see anything but non available home screen I'm so pooped


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Karma said:


> View attachment 49353
> Yea well something is wrong, I keep getting notifications but never see anything but non available home screen I'm so pooped


 Maybe you shouldn't have run over your phone with your car!!!???  
I know I feel like doing that at times....actually today....my route was FUBAR! Plus late loading for the 4th time in a row! Didn't even get in the warehouse until 15 minutes after block started.

Here's a theory......just thinking out loud. Amazon is a big data company and they need lot's of data to see if something is working or not. My theory is that older drivers who have a lot of time in start to get less blocks to let newer drivers in and get more data.

I know i'm still in my "data" phase with this gig. I want to get 30 trips under my belt(17 so far) and figure out what the bottom line is and if it's actually worth the time and effort I put in. Keep a spread sheet on miles, hours, etc.

I'm a newer driver and getting blocks almost everyday. At the same time I keep hearing about the drivers who have been around for months or even the beginning getting less??


----------



## Karma

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Maybe you shouldn't have run over your phone with your car!!!???
> I know I feel like doing that at times....actually today....my route was FUBAR! Plus late loading for the 4th time in a row! Didn't even get in the warehouse until 15 minutes after block started.
> 
> Here's a theory......just thinking out loud. Amazon is a big data company and they need lot's of data to see if something is working or not. My theory is that older drivers who have a lot of time in start to get less blocks to let newer drivers in and get more data.
> 
> I know i'm still in my "data" phase with this gig. I want to get 30 trips under my belt(17 so far) and figure out what the bottom line is and if it's actually worth the time and effort I put in. Keep a spread sheet on miles, hours, etc.
> 
> I'm a newer driver and getting blocks almost everyday. At the same time I keep hearing about the drivers who have been around for months or even the beginning getting less??


Well actually I have the app installed on my Samsung Galaxy (Brand New) and it's the same result. I'm fairly new it's only my second week so..


----------



## atreides6874

Well, you can only work 40 hours per calendar week. It wont let you pickup anymore blocks till the next calendar week. However, you will still see the notifications of new blocks even though the app wont let you select them. I did send an email to Amazon about this and the following was their response:

Thank you for contacting Amazon Flex!

Amazon Flex provides a flexible opportunity for delivery partners looking to turn free time into supplemental or part-time income. Because of the strong interest in the program, the delivery blocks available to specific Delivery Partners may fluctuate week to week and are not guaranteed. As a reminder, we do not require or expect exclusive services from our Delivery Partners. If you want more delivery work than is available through Amazon Flex, we encourage you to make your services available to other customers.

Thank you,
*The Amazon Flex Team*


----------



## UberPasco

??? said:


> I do not know if you can rearrange the order of deliveries. What you can do is click on the address you want and it will take you there and if you are already there then mark arrive, scan and deliver. Keep in mind the app will default back to the address at the top of the list you skipped.
> 
> What I normally do is arrange the packages by street and mentally keep track of how many I have for that street. I especially do this for apartments and gated communities since the app would have me leave and come back, leave and come back.


In order to rearrange your itinerary, click on the 1st stop you want to make (or any stop that you decide is logical mid-run) and hit navigate. Then go back into itinerary and scroll up. There will be a little 'refresh' icon in upper left. App will rearrange route based on your current stop. I have noticed a few times where our 'cheat sheet' doesn't match the app itinerary.

Note that the initial itinerary bases your route on returning to the warehouse each block (at least for Flex). This accounts for some of the "crazy" loops that it sometimes takes us. If you aren't careful, you could defeat that logic and be very late returning for your next block. But it works very well if you hit unexpected delays or you want to end closer to home.


----------



## kmatt

atreides6874 said:


> Well, you can only work 40 hours per calendar week. It wont let you pickup anymore blocks till the next calendar week. However, you will still see the notifications of new blocks even though the app wont let you select them. I did send an email to Amazon about this and the following was their response:
> 
> Thank you for contacting Amazon Flex!
> 
> Amazon Flex provides a flexible opportunity for delivery partners looking to turn free time into supplemental or part-time income. Because of the strong interest in the program, the delivery blocks available to specific Delivery Partners may fluctuate week to week and are not guaranteed. As a reminder, we do not require or expect exclusive services from our Delivery Partners. If you want more delivery work than is available through Amazon Flex, we encourage you to make your services available to other customers.
> 
> Thank you,
> *The Amazon Flex Team*


Translation - If you can't pick up blocks go away and stop pestering us.


----------



## Karma

atreides6874 said:


> Well, you can only work 40 hours per calendar week. It wont let you pickup anymore blocks till the next calendar week. However, you will still see the notifications of new blocks even though the app wont let you select them. I did send an email to Amazon about this and the following was their response:
> 
> Thank you for contacting Amazon Flex!
> 
> Amazon Flex provides a flexible opportunity for delivery partners looking to turn free time into supplemental or part-time income. Because of the strong interest in the program, the delivery blocks available to specific Delivery Partners may fluctuate week to week and are not guaranteed. As a reminder, we do not require or expect exclusive services from our Delivery Partners. If you want more delivery work than is available through Amazon Flex, we encourage you to make your services available to other customers.
> 
> Thank you,
> *The Amazon Flex Team*


This was helpful. Although I thought the calendar week reset on Wednesday and since Thursday night I've been unable to get anything. Yes the response comes straight from their Q&As in Help App section. Thank you. Can I ask when was the next time that you got to reserve an open block? Did you have to wait 7 days?


----------



## atreides6874

I tend to finish my 40 hours on Thursday. So, I have Friday and Saturday off (for now if they dont change the limit), but then I can check around 10pm on Saturday night to get blocks for Sunday.


----------



## ???

UberPasco said:


> In order to rearrange your itinerary, click on the 1st stop you want to make (or any stop that you decide is logical mid-run) and hit navigate. Then go back into itinerary and scroll up. There will be a little 'refresh' icon in upper left. App will rearrange route based on your current stop. I have noticed a few times where our 'cheat sheet' doesn't match the app itinerary........


Thank you for the information I will give it a try next time.


----------



## UTX1

atreides6874 said:


> Well, you can only work 40 hours per calendar week. It wont let you pickup anymore blocks till the next calendar week. However, you will still see the notifications of new blocks even though the app wont let you select them. I did send an email to Amazon about this and the following was their response:
> 
> Thank you for contacting Amazon Flex!
> 
> Amazon Flex provides a flexible opportunity for delivery partners looking to turn free time into supplemental or part-time income. Because of the strong interest in the program, the delivery blocks available to specific Delivery Partners may fluctuate week to week and are not guaranteed. As a reminder, we do not require or expect exclusive services from our Delivery Partners. If you want more delivery work than is available through Amazon Flex, we encourage you to make your services available to other customers.
> 
> Thank you,
> *The Amazon Flex Team*


I am surprised you got them on the record with some of these details.
Maybe they're starting to unravel a bit more over there, but he's what I
took away from the response you received:

>>>>the delivery blocks available to specific Delivery Partners
>>>>may fluctuate week to week and are not guaranteed.

This should be construed as: specific Flex Drivers are and will be singled-out
and the hours available to them will be managed and manipulated according to
whatever is deemed appropriate by and at the discretion of the company.

If we like you, you can work. If we don't like you, for whatever reason,
or for no reason at all, it's tough sh*t and there's nothing you can do about it.

Of course, this is nothing new. It's always been like this.
It was just interesting to me to see it in a written response.

Thanks for sharing this with the "group".

 <----don't tell him anything. everything makes him angry...


----------



## KeyLime

That was quite interesting. I am not sure why they loved me for two weeks and now they hate me this past week. Users and abusers.


----------



## Karma

atreides6874 said:


> I tend to finish my 40 hours on Thursday. So, I have Friday and Saturday off (for now if they dont change the limit), but then I can check around 10pm on Saturday night to get blocks for Sunday.


Mannnnn I just got a block at 10pm!!! Thank you for this so valuable information! Thank you!!!!!!!


----------



## UTX1

Karma said:


> Mannnnn I just got a block at 10pm!!! Thank you for this so valuable information! Thank you!!!!!!!


Check again during the day. You'll likely see people letting blocks go as they make other plans
and stuff. Just make sure to leave yourself enough time to get back for another one without
having to stress about it. You can easily do two of these everyday.


----------



## konoplya

how do you guys get 40 hours with flex? you do more than one delivery per day? also, by 40 hours you mean 10 4-hr blocks or actual hours you worked?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Seems like a few mysteries were solved overnight and some good info posted. Thanks to everyone.

This thread keeps going and going but I still find it useful. 

The refreshing of the itinerary to rearrange the route was real interesting! Going to give that a try today see how it goes.
Might even get real crazy and scan randomly to see what happens!?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Karma said:


> This was helpful. Although I thought the calendar week reset on Wednesday and since Thursday night I've been unable to get anything. Yes the response comes straight from their Q&As in Help App section. Thank you. Can I ask when was the next time that you got to reserve an open block? Did you have to wait 7 days?


For earnings/pay the week runs from Wednesday to Tuesday.

For scheduling the week runs from Sunday to Saturday.


----------



## aflexdriver

40 hours max? Last week I did 48 h, and I refused blocks, so I was able to do 56 h easily.


----------



## konoplya

aflexdriver said:


> 40 hours max? Last week I did 48 h, and I refused blocks, so I was able to do 56 h easily.


so you do multiple blocks a day then? must be nice


----------



## UTX1

Karma said:


> I emailed support and went to a Q&A and all they can give me is a generic explanation of how Amazon randomly schedules according to the demand but is skipping the fact that I keep get false notifications. Can anyone help me?? I have a HTC one M8 TMobile everything was fine until Yesterday


It's not likely your device. Every time a block becomes available, you can probably get the notification
but not pick up even one block more than your account is "being allowed" to have. Hours at, near and
most definitely over 40 are still being throttled in many locations. Some have allowed the cap a little room
lately because, as expected, enough people have gotten pissed off and left, hence the need for more hours 
of commitment from both new and existing Delivery Partners. You can call, write, email, smoke signal, 
morse code to support all day and nite and you'll get the same pat answers/responses.
Imagine calling up the WhiteHouse and insisting they tell you where your president is.
You're a citizen! You have a right to know. Uh huh.

What they're not telling you is your Flex account is getting capped, either at the beginning of the week,
or in some cases closer to the end of the pay cycle, based on how much you've already worked.
They really can and do flip it on and off like a switch, sometimes in groups, sometimes for an entire station,
and sometimes for just certain people. I'll refer to this post and the Flex support email another member received:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/amazon-prime-flex-delivery.37893/page-88#post-1266177

Not a point to be paranoid about. Let's just say you're a very good and dependable driver.
Just know that the model calls out to give you and 2 other drivers, one who's average and
another one who's a demonstrated dumbass, somewhere around 12 to 20 hours per week
instead of giving you (the good driver) 40+ or 50+ hours per week. Makes no sense and is
the absolute preferred method of dividing up not only pre-scheduled time blocks in advance,
but opening and closing the window of availability and various times during the week.

Must also add that some Delivery Partners do not and will not have any problem whatsoever
claiming as many blocks as they choose. They are special. There will always be special people.
2 blocks per day everyday and that equals 56 hours I think, which is around $1K.

and now, for something completely different:


----------



## UTX1

UTX1 said:


> and now, for something completely different:


----------



## kmatt

UTX1 said:


> I am surprised you got them on the record with some of these details.
> Maybe they're starting to unravel a bit more over there, but he's what I
> took away from the response you received:
> 
> >>>>the delivery blocks available to specific Delivery Partners
> >>>>may fluctuate week to week and are not guaranteed.
> 
> This should be construed as: specific Flex Drivers are and will be singled-out
> and the hours available to them will be managed and manipulated according to
> whatever is deemed appropriate by and at the discretion of the company.
> 
> If we like you, you can work. If we don't like you, for whatever reason,
> or for no reason at all, it's tough sh*t and there's nothing you can do about it.
> 
> Of course, this is nothing new. It's always been like this.
> It was just interesting to me to see it in a written response.
> 
> Thanks for sharing this with the "group".
> 
> <----don't tell him anything. everything makes him angry...


I completely agree. My wife thought I was looking too much into it but I agree with you 100 percent. They will soon pick the best rated drivers for their needs. Honestly, it's about time. I'm tired of shitty drivers being scheduled who don't hustle and don't have a f'..cking clue.


----------



## kmatt

aflexdriver said:


> 40 hours max? Last week I did 48 h, and I refused blocks, so I was able to do 56 h easily.


The caps are different now. It's now 10 hours a day but I have know clue about weekly caps. I should find out later this week from other drivers.


----------



## atreides6874

Well, the location I deliver from in Austin, TX is still new. It has only been in operation since June 22. They still haven't completely finished all construction inside of the building yet. So, I think we have a 40 hour limit at my location until they have a better idea of what kind of drivers they have at this warehouse.


----------



## kmatt

atreides6874 said:


> Well, the location I deliver from in Austin, TX is still new. It has only been in operation since June 22. They still haven't completely finished all construction inside of the building yet. So, I think we have a 40 hour limit at my location until they have a better idea of what kind of drivers they have at this warehouse.


Good luck. The ease of picking up blocks will not last. Use it and abuse it until everyone else catches up.


----------



## kmatt

UTX1 said:


>


My whole life in a nutshell.


----------



## konoplya

UTX1 said:


> It's not likely your device. Every time a block becomes available, you can probably get the notification
> but not pick up even one block more than your account is "being allowed" to have. Hours at, near and
> most definitely over 40 are still being throttled in many locations. Some have allowed the cap a little room
> lately because, as expected, enough people have gotten pissed off and left, hence the need for more hours
> of commitment from both new and existing Delivery Partners. You can call, write, email, smoke signal,
> morse code to support all day and nite and you'll get the same pat answers/responses.
> Imagine calling up the WhiteHouse and insisting they tell you where your president is.
> You're a citizen! You have a right to know. Uh huh.
> 
> What they're not telling you is your Flex account is getting capped, either at the beginning of the week,
> or in some cases closer to the end of the pay cycle, based on how much you've already worked.
> They really can and do flip it on and off like a switch, sometimes in groups, sometimes for an entire station,
> and sometimes for just certain people. I'll refer to this post and the Flex support email another member received:
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/amazon-prime-flex-delivery.37893/page-88#post-1266177
> 
> Not a point to be paranoid about. Let's just say you're a very good and dependable driver.
> Just know that the model calls out to give you and 2 other drivers, one who's average and
> another one who's a demonstrated dumbass, somewhere around 12 to 20 hours per week
> instead of giving you (the good driver) 40+ or 50+ hours per week. Makes no sense and is
> the absolute preferred method of dividing up not only pre-scheduled time blocks in advance,
> but opening and closing the window of availability and various times during the week.
> 
> Must also add that some Delivery Partners do not and will not have any problem whatsoever
> claiming as many blocks as they choose. They are special. There will always be special people.
> 2 blocks per day everyday and that equals 56 hours I think, which is around $1K.
> 
> and now, for something completely different:


i don't know.. this may or may not be happening, i can't know for sure. i did think about this as well, however i'm able to pick up a block every night for the next day. i don't always do, but that's not the point. also, when i worked 5 or 6 days out of the week with flex, the automatic scheduling wouldn't assign me anything on Friday for the next week. however, if i don't do many deliveries, only 2 or 3 for the week, then the next week i'll get like 3 days or 4 days scheduled. that's just what i noticed. this is in phoenix, so i'm not sure how it is elsewhere. what i never get notifications about is new blocks during the day that may become available so i can double up sometimes.


----------



## nighthawk398

wow tons of amazon shifts available today in FB


----------



## soypana

Yesterday was the best day ever for me.. i got 10 big boxes, 4 of them were for the same house. Other 6 were each per house but they all were in the same area. I Finished in 30 mins xD. Some of these boxes were heavy but still for 30 mins it was worth it.


----------



## nighthawk398

soypana said:


> Yesterday was the best day ever for me.. i got 10 big boxes, 4 of them were for the same house. Other 6 were each per house but they all were in the same area. I Finished in 30 mins xD. Some of these boxes were heavy but still for 30 mins it was worth it.


Yep money for nothing and your chicks for free


----------



## SomeChick82

I'm downtown prime now but we have had some FB drivers getting shifts at our warehouse this week. Not sure what's going on.


nighthawk398 said:


> wow tons of amazon shifts available today in FB


----------



## nighthawk398

SomeChick82 said:


> I'm downtown prime now but we have had some FB drivers getting shifts at our warehouse this week. Not sure what's going on.


Oh that's odd


----------



## FlexZone

Forfeiting blocks now is a big no no, check your emails for a policy change, cancelling a block in less than an hour may prevent you from getting blocks in the future.


----------



## Eros76

The Monty video was perfect. Thanks



UTX1 said:


> It's not likely your device. Every time a block becomes available, you can probably get the notification
> but not pick up even one block more than your account is "being allowed" to have. Hours at, near and
> most definitely over 40 are still being throttled in many locations. Some have allowed the cap a little room
> lately because, as expected, enough people have gotten pissed off and left, hence the need for more hours
> of commitment from both new and existing Delivery Partners. You can call, write, email, smoke signal,
> morse code to support all day and nite and you'll get the same pat answers/responses.
> Imagine calling up the WhiteHouse and insisting they tell you where your president is.
> You're a citizen! You have a right to know. Uh huh.
> 
> What they're not telling you is your Flex account is getting capped, either at the beginning of the week,
> or in some cases closer to the end of the pay cycle, based on how much you've already worked.
> They really can and do flip it on and off like a switch, sometimes in groups, sometimes for an entire station,
> and sometimes for just certain people. I'll refer to this post and the Flex support email another member received:
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/amazon-prime-flex-delivery.37893/page-88#post-1266177
> 
> Not a point to be paranoid about. Let's just say you're a very good and dependable driver.
> Just know that the model calls out to give you and 2 other drivers, one who's average and
> another one who's a demonstrated dumbass, somewhere around 12 to 20 hours per week
> instead of giving you (the good driver) 40+ or 50+ hours per week. Makes no sense and is
> the absolute preferred method of dividing up not only pre-scheduled time blocks in advance,
> but opening and closing the window of availability and various times during the week.
> 
> Must also add that some Delivery Partners do not and will not have any problem whatsoever
> claiming as many blocks as they choose. They are special. There will always be special people.
> 2 blocks per day everyday and that equals 56 hours I think, which is around $1K.
> 
> and now, for something completely different:


----------



## Eros76

FlexZone said:


> Forfeiting blocks now is a big no no, check your emails for a policy change, cancelling a block in less than an hour may prevent you from getting blocks in the future.


It's sure is (a no no) and about time. If you think about it most of us don't forfeit anything unless it's food right? Well this update is Amazon's response to all those drivers dumping food deliveries when they see the address pop up (on he hour)

The way the new rules are written not only can you not do it but even if it is done and presumably someone else picks it up, you still get hit with the no show thing. And we all know what 2 of those means right?

I think it's a good thing.
BUT A BIT TOO LATE. They should have done it when I started, nearly 9 months ago.

For the sake of wishful thinking here are some updates they SHOULD get on:

I.D. badges and car magnets for partners. Sell them to us. We make enough damit.

I.D. checks required for all entrance into fulfilment center. (This is a biggie)

Device verification. (If you need to ask why, you're out of your league)

Update where schedule blocks lights up in yellow or green. This would reduce eye strain and the hated going past.

Delivery scheduling which would separate Food (hotwheels) from Package (UFL1)

Notifications 2 mins before blocks become available. The after the fact stuff helps not one iota.

A security checkpoint at fulfilment center that actually does something other than sit at a table. Come on now, check I.D., use the detector wand, pick a fight. Something!

Oh and an update that brings me a Mexican coke and a plate of huevos rancheros in the am would be nice.


----------



## kingmartin06

FlexZone said:


> Forfeiting blocks now is a big no no, check your emails for a policy change, cancelling a block in less than an hour may prevent you from getting blocks in the future.


I seem the email, however it didn't sound like a big no no to forfeit a block to me, it said if you forfeit a block in less than an hour, so if you forfeit within say 5 hours you think that will hurt you? It sounded like their biggest concern was not showing up.


----------



## Eros76

Yo, King! Hey yeah, well it is a big deal sort of. Remember since the food deliveries rolled out (I was one of the few who did test runs for them which sucked but helped fix the app up prior to launch) people have been trying to out fox the system on the regular.

Since amazon needs a certain amount of drivers deployed all over the key spots, and drivers at the warehouse house UFL1, they assign drivers here and there or you pick up the block and dispatch assigns it day to day. Well many drivers pick up blocks of hours and when they realize it's food they dump them. En masse.

So now Amazon refusing to differentiate between a dumped block, a passed on block or just a simple no show, they slammed down with this one.

It's just the company trying to streamline on the fly without going back to the boards.

I have been doing this long enough to realize that it will grow but it will begin to get stricter (Amazon being already a strict company anyway for its employees & executives alike)

I forsee people dumping hours regardless and being booted off along the way. Just don't dump hours if you can. Food delivery sucks but at 36 for a block it's better than most jobs. So I'll do it all.

Luck to you.


----------



## kingmartin06

Eros76 said:


> Yo, King! Hey yeah, well it is a big deal sort of. Remember since the food deliveries rolled out (I was one of the few who did test runs for them which sucked but helped fix the app up prior to launch) people have been trying to out fox the system on the regular.
> 
> Since amazon needs a certain amount of drivers deployed all over the key spots, and drivers at the warehouse house UFL1, they assign drivers here and there or you pick up the block and dispatch assigns it day to day. Well many drivers pick up blocks of hours and when they realize it's food they dump them. En masse.
> 
> So now Amazon refusing to differentiate between a dumped block, a passed on block or just a simple no show, they slammed down with this one.
> 
> It's just the company trying to streamline on the fly without going back to the boards.
> 
> I have been doing this long enough to realize that it will grow but it will begin to get stricter (Amazon being already a strict company anyway for its employees & executives alike)
> 
> I forsee people dumping hours regardless and being booted off along the way. Just don't dump hours if you can. Food delivery sucks but at 36 for a block it's better than most jobs. So I'll do it all.
> 
> Luck to you.


Idk. I just do .com deliveries in my area but I'm sure they will get stricter. Really in the end it will be what it will be. It sucks for the people that need to depend on this income, me personally I been doing it for extra income on the side once in a blue moon, for me if worst comes to worst and they kick me out of their system then all I would have to say is it was fun while it lasted. Of course I do wish everyone luck however with this program.


----------



## Eros76

There's no reason they would kick you out. You seem pretty straight forward. I just think it's a matter of being mindful from now on. I certainly won't drop hours like I have before. Also, if you want food exclusivly just try to grab at 10 pm (In Miami area) and they are usually always food anyway.

Luck to you friend.


----------



## nighthawk398

FlexZone said:


> Forfeiting blocks now is a big no no, check your emails for a policy change, cancelling a block in less than an hour may prevent you from getting blocks in the future.


lets see if I can get a 5pm shift right at 4.....


----------



## konoplya

regarding yesterday's email that Amazon sent about the policy change, i replied to them asking what would happen if people keep missing blocks without cancelling at least 1 hour before the scheduled time.. this is the reply i received:










now i don't think the part about your rating applies to 4 hour .com orders since there's no way for customers to rate you, at least i don't think there is. i've never done any other deliveries outside the 4 hour .com orders so i don't know much about that.


----------



## nighthawk398

nighthawk398 said:


> lets see if I can get a 5pm shift right at 4.....


oh well no one cancelled


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

konoplya said:


> regarding yesterday's email that Amazon sent about the policy change, i replied to them asking what would happen if people keep missing blocks without cancelling at least 1 hour before the scheduled time.. this is the reply i received:
> 
> View attachment 49761
> 
> 
> now i don't think the part about your rating applies to 4 hour .com orders since there's no way for customers to rate you, at least i don't think there is. i've never done any other deliveries outside the 4 hour .com orders so i don't know much about that.


 Do you guys receive a report every tuesday? I haven't gotten one but maybe because I haven't done 20 blocks yet, only 19. Was
curious if they actually do send reports. I'm a .com guy.

Also......seems the customers ratings might be separate from the ratings talked about in the email. Amazon is only using the rate of successful deliveries and completed blocks to rate drivers. So, they can use that scale for either .com or prime now guys.


----------



## konoplya

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Do you guys receive a report every tuesday? I haven't gotten one but maybe because I haven't done 20 blocks yet, only 19. Was
> curious if they actually do send reports. I'm a .com guy.
> 
> Also......seems the customers ratings might be separate from the ratings talked about in the email. Amazon is only using the rate of successful deliveries and completed blocks to rate drivers. So, they can use that scale for either .com or prime now guys.


ive done way over 20 blocks, never received anything. also, what do you think they mean by successful deliveries? sometimes i can't deliver a package due to no access or being unable to locate address and other things. still complete a block and the packages i can't deliver i bring back to the warehouse. i don't think they would base your rating on the items you can't deliver due to no fault of your own.


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

nighthawk398 said:


> oh well no one cancelled


The new policy starts tomorrow. get your popcorn ready though


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

konoplya said:


> ive done way over 20 blocks, never received anything. also, what do you think they mean by successful deliveries? sometimes i can't deliver a package due to no access or being unable to locate address and other things. still complete a block and the packages i can't deliver i bring back to the warehouse. i don't think they would base your rating on the items you can't deliver due to no fault of your own.


 It would surely be nice to know. Hopefully someone can shed some light on the subject. Of course that is if they actually DO let you know your ratings and send weekly reports.


----------



## UberPasco

konoplya said:


> ive done way over 20 blocks, never received anything. also, what do you think they mean by successful deliveries? sometimes i can't deliver a package due to no access or being unable to locate address and other things. still complete a block and the packages i can't deliver i bring back to the warehouse. i don't think they would base your rating on the items you can't deliver due to no fault of your own.


Regardless of the reason, if a package does not get to the recipient on time it is an "unsuccessful delivery". The "no fault of your own" is covered by the 2%.


----------



## Hellokitty77

The summary is only for prime now 1 and 2 hour deliveries, at least to my knowledge.


----------



## konoplya

Hellokitty77 said:


> View attachment 49783
> The summary is only for prime now 1 and 2 hour deliveries, at least to my knowledge.


that's what I figured it would be. makes no sense for 4 hour .com blocks


----------



## kmatt

The new one hour notice before forfeiting blocks rule kinda sucks. I guess picking up blocks for sport in case I wanted the next block is over. It should be 30 min not 1 hour. Every update/rule change makes this gig less and less flexible. They will soon pay us in Amazon gift cards and schedule us less than 20 hours a week with no possibility of picking up blocks.


----------



## Igortigor

So I have worked only 3 days so far, and all 3 block I was able to grab the same day. I was trying to grab some work a night before at 10 pm, but every time I get this red error "technical error ". Anyone else? Or it's only me.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Ok....so us .com guys don't get reports. But i'm sure there is some sort of "rating" amazon keeps or uses?

Igortigor.....were you getting the "syncing" error. I think it's a 516/519 error? If so that is problem on Amazon servers end. Have gotten it once or twice. Have to work through it and keep trying to get it to refresh. Sometimes it works sometimes not. Not much you can do about that error.

If it's another error.....note the error code and send feedback to amazon.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

I'm getting the syncing error all the sudden too. Hopefully it clears out soon as I have a block to do in an hour and a half.


----------



## Electricifier

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I'm getting the syncing error all the sudden too. Hopefully it clears out soon as I have a block to do in an hour and a half.


The app has been down for almost an hour now. They must be on the same servers that Pokémon Go is on


----------



## Igortigor

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Igortigor.....were you getting the "syncing" error. I think it's a 516/519 error? If so that is problem on Amazon servers end. Have gotten it once or twice. Have to work through it and keep trying to get it to refresh. Sometimes it works sometimes not. Not much you can do about that error.
> 
> If it's another error.....note the error code and send feedback to amazon.


There is no error number. And I only get that error at 10 pm. I see available blocks, but when I click on it to get it, that's when I get an error. I'll make a screenshot tonight and post it here. But thanks for your reply Carmen.


----------



## Igortigor

Ohh, good to know I'm not alone on this new error this morning. This is something different.


----------



## sofla11

I am having the same issue as well, with a scheduled block later today. I was hoping to pick up more blocks ahead of time as well. I guess that's not happening!

At least I can come here and find out it's not just me, rather than waiting on support to send me a template on Saturday.


----------



## UTX1

sofla11 said:


> I am having the same issue as well, with a scheduled block later today. I was hoping to pick up more blocks ahead of time as well. I guess that's not happening!
> 
> At least I can come here and find out it's not just me, rather than waiting on support to send me a template on Saturday.


No surprise this happens right on the heels of the update to 3.0.3090.
This seems like it's happening across network, not just here and there.

This is one example of where even if they're keeping us in the dark,
we can still play with matches. The thread proves valuable again....all 90 pages

Let's keep each other informed...


----------



## konoplya

error here too. can't log in or anything. wtf.


----------



## Hellokitty77

I drove up to the warehouse and the dispatcher said system is down on the drivers end in most areas. They are obviously working on it but she didn't have an estimated fix time either!! I can check my earnings but that's about it! Oh the joys of Amazon never cease to surprise me!


----------



## nighthawk398

Hellokitty77 said:


> I drove up to the warehouse and the dispatcher said system is down on the drivers end in most areas. They are obviously working on it but she didn't have an estimated fix time either!! I can check my earnings but that's about it! Oh the joys of Amazon never cease to surprise me!


Wow I wonder if they will pay you all anyway, they should plus maybe extra shifts tonight


----------



## sofla11

nighthawk398 said:


> Wow I wonder if they will pay you all anyway, they should plus maybe extra shifts tonight


I imagine they still need drivers, though, right? But if the app doesn't work.....? I live too far from the warehouse to just pop in ahead of time and ask... I guess I will just go there for my shift and see what happens.


----------



## konoplya

i had a family emergency this morning so had to forfeit a block i had for 10am, logged in at 6 am and all i got was this for hours:










however, at 9am, an hour before my block start (surprise surprise), the app halfway worked and got me to the screen of "start travel".. however clicking that didn't do much, the routing failed and the app crashed. after that, logging in would bring me to the main screen with a bunch of errors at the top. i was only able to view my earnings and account info from the menu, everything else errored out. i actually was able to get to the calendar right at 9:02 am and forfeit this morning's block.


----------



## UTX1

konoplya said:


> i actually was able to get to the calendar right at 9:02 am and forfeit this morning's block.


Since it was less than an hour before start, keep us posted if you get "dinged" for
forfeit under the new policy. It wasn't your fault and they should account for this.
I would expect they'll blame the affected drivers instead.


----------



## nighthawk398

UTX1 said:


> Since it was less than an hour before start, keep us posted if you get "dinged" for
> forfeit under the new policy. It wasn't your fault and they should account for this.
> I would expect they'll blame the affected drivers instead.


I just grabbed a 5pm, shift at farmers branch yay me


----------



## nighthawk398

konoplya said:


> i had a family emergency this morning so had to forfeit a block i had for 10am, logged in at 6 am and all i got was this for hours:
> 
> View attachment 49860
> 
> 
> however, at 9am, an hour before my block start (surprise surprise), the app halfway worked and got me to the screen of "start travel".. however clicking that didn't do much, the routing failed and the app crashed. after that, logging in would bring me to the main screen with a bunch of errors at the top. i was only able to view my earnings and account info from the menu, everything else errored out. i actually was able to get to the calendar right at 9:02 am and forfeit this morning's block.


I hope your family is ok....


----------



## konoplya

UTX1 said:


> Since it was less than an hour before start, keep us posted if you get "dinged" for
> forfeit under the new policy. It wasn't your fault and they should account for this.
> I would expect they'll blame the affected drivers instead.


yea I wrote them an email about that, will let you know


----------



## UTX1

nighthawk398 said:


> I just grabbed a 5pm, shift at farmers branch yay me


Looks like it's working again.....for now.
Managed to grab a 4:30 just now.
Let's see if things remain "stabilized" on the network.


----------



## nighthawk398

UTX1 said:


> Looks like it's working again.....for now.
> Managed to grab a 4:30 just now.
> Let's see if things remain "stabilized" on the network.


You should be leaving as I arrive for 5pm.


----------



## dereck

Mine came back, but I had to forfeit my block. Amzn delivery app is a mess


----------



## Igortigor

Yes. Looks like it's working now. But no blocks available all day long for me.


----------



## gaj

kmatt said:


> The new one hour notice before forfeiting blocks rule kinda sucks. I guess picking up blocks for sport in case I wanted the next block is over. It should be 30 min not 1 hour.


I think 1 hour is totally reasonable, if someone wants to pick up a forfeited block they shouldn't have to live 10 minutes from the warehouse to be able to work it.

Picking up blocks for sport? No, you should pick up blocks when you want to work. That isn't fair to those of us who actually want to work.

What possible difference would it make to you forfeiting 1 hour before or less? Do you really change your mind about working <1 hour before your scheduled start?

g


----------



## Flex89

My thoughts as well G


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Well I was able to work my 12:30 to 4:30 block and get it done. I took my chances. EVERY driver at Miami gardens today had the same problem. We were all hanging around wondering what we can do about it? Nothing really. It's on the server end. But this is most definitely after the 3.0.3090.0 update which I just got on monday and have had problems since.

Here's the kicker.......my block was at 12:30 and the 10:30 people were just leaving at 12pm. So, they told drivers...."not our problem".
If you can't work the block you don't get paid. 

That's nonsense. We get penalized if we don't "show up" but if we show up and the "app doesn't show up" we don't get paid.


----------



## Sweitzeram

A guy was scheduled for a 12:30 to 4:30 block in Phoenix today.. He was the last to show up and they ended up not having any packages for him to deliver. The entire warehouse was literally empty. Warehouse manager assured him he'd still get paid and sent him on his way. If I didn't like cherry picking what zip codes/neighborhoods I like to deliver in I might employ the last to show up strategy and hope to get lucky like him. However I know the easy neighborhoods with no apartments and usually can knock the block out in about 1:45 anyways.


----------



## danadiana

Has anyone else been having trouble getting blocks at 1opm? When the blocks come up, when I hit "accept", the block is gone before I can press continue. It's been like that for 2 weeks now.


----------



## UTX1

gaj said:


> What possible difference would it make to you forfeiting 1 hour before or less?
> Do you really change your mind about working <1 hour before your scheduled start?
> 
> g


Only if it won't get hard again 
...if not, I rather be doing something.

---> Of course I'm talking about the hard work, you know ?
Everything else is always like it's supposed to be. I'm totally lying...


----------



## Igortigor

danadiana said:


> Has anyone else been having trouble getting blocks at 1opm? When the blocks come up, when I hit "accept", the block is gone before I can press continue. It's been like that for 2 weeks now.


I can't even get to the point where I "accept" block. All I see at 10pm is available blocks and different times, but clicking 
on it I get the same red error.


----------



## UTX1

nighthawk398 said:


> You should be leaving as I arrive for 5pm.


People were still having problems today with checking in and getting the app to function.
Since so many other things seemed to be going gonzo, there weren't that many packages
going out compared to most other days, so the routes weren't excessive when I arrived.
I managed to haul ass with the few boxes I had before the traffic got too thick.

Perhaps tomorrow there could be more than usual to do. Maybe so we'll have to wait n' see.


----------



## nighthawk398

UTX1 said:


> Looks like it's working again.....for now.
> Managed to grab a 4:30 just now.
> Let's see if things remain "stabilized" on the network.


I have to say FB is now on the ball, they have it so organized now yesterday I was in and out in about 20 min and that's just because not ll of the drivers in my lane had finished scanning

I would say the process is 1000% better


----------



## Edward Verosky

Is anyone having problems getting past the Install button on the new update?? Basically everytime I log in it says it's downloading the update but when it gives the option to install or cancel, the install button just isn't working, like when you press it it's just like pressing plain text and nothing happens. I can click the back button on my phone and it just reverts back to the amazon home screen which is fine except I haven't seen any shifts pop up and I'm worried that the new version needs to be installed. Anyone had this issue?? I'd rather not go through this every time I need to login.


----------



## nighthawk398

UTX1 said:


> People were still having problems today with checking in and getting the app to function.
> Since so many other things seemed to be going gonzo, there weren't that many packages
> going out compared to most other days, so the routes weren't excessive when I arrived.
> I managed to haul ass with the few boxes I had before the traffic got too thick.
> 
> Perhaps tomorrow there could be more than usual to do. Maybe so we'll have to wait n' see.


Oh I got same day deliveries at 5pm and close to Rockwall so I was happy


----------



## Vmiyoshi

nighthawk398 said:


> Oh I got same day deliveries at 5pm and close to Rockwall so I was happy


I think you got the route I gave up. That was the first time I did that, but Rockwall is too too far for me. Someone tried to help me get another block which I appreciated, but it was just as far in the other direction (Fort Worth side). I saw the young guy blonde bearded chap, (I think he maybe the manager), I have only seen him maybe three times compared to the others which I see almost everyday. He seemed upset with me along with a few of the other warehouse workers, he educated me on the evening slots - saying they are mostly same day and the area expands tremendously. Honestly Nighthawk I don't know how you do it driving all the way to that location, then all the way back when your done with your block. I would think it wouldn't be worth it gas wise. I heard from a guy who delivered a package to me in Grapevine that he worked for flex in Fort Worth, I have never seen a grapevine block in all the months doing this at my location. So now I'm finding they have more warehouses with folks delivering for the flex program, in the D/FW area. My thinking is wouldn't you want to put the packages closer to the warehouse. When you add up gas, ware and tear on your vehicle, you have to smart. So I couldn't do it...


----------



## UberPasco

Anyone else get the invite to a super secret product launching 7/31 mid-2A?
Maybe new Harry Potter book?


----------



## Flex89

I got one. I like the idea of having midnight launch runs. Could see it growing for video game and other laumches if this works out well.


----------



## soypana

i didn't get an email? is it for prime now drivers?


----------



## UberPasco

soypana said:


> i didn't get an email? is it for prime now drivers?


Yes.


----------



## kmatt

gaj said:


> I think 1 hour is totally reasonable, if someone wants to pick up a forfeited block they shouldn't have to live 10 minutes from the warehouse to be able to work it.
> 
> Picking up blocks for sport? No, you should pick up blocks when you want to work. That isn't fair to those of us who actually want to work.
> 
> What possible difference would it make to you forfeiting 1 hour before or less? Do you really change your mind about working <1 hour before your scheduled start?
> 
> g


Salty Much... lol


----------



## kmatt

UberPasco said:


> Anyone else get the invite to a super secret product launching 7/31 mid-2A?
> Maybe new Harry Potter book?


100 percent the new harry potter book. Seen it in person. I in no way will deliver it that late.


----------



## nighthawk398

Vmiyoshi said:


> I think you got the route I gave up. That was the first time I did that, but Rockwall is too too far for me. Someone tried to help me get another block which I appreciated, but it was just as far in the other direction (Fort Worth side). I saw the young guy blonde bearded chap, (I think he maybe the manager), I have only seen him maybe three times compared to the others which I see almost everyday. He seemed upset with me along with a few of the other warehouse workers, he educated me on the evening slots - saying they are mostly same day and the area expands tremendously. Honestly Nighthawk I don't know how you do it driving all the way to that location, then all the way back when your done with your block. I would think it wouldn't be worth it gas wise. I heard from a guy who delivered a package to me in Grapevine that he worked for flex in Fort Worth, I have never seen a grapevine block in all the months doing this at my location. So now I'm finding they have more warehouses with folks delivering for the flex program, in the D/FW area. My thinking is wouldn't you want to put the packages closer to the warehouse. When you add up gas, ware and tear on your vehicle, you have to smart. So I couldn't do it...


Lol I work my day job about 20 min away so I head there at 430 make it by 5 make my $72 and go home 
Like I said money for nothing


----------



## FUberman

aflexdriver said:


> 40 hours max? Last week I did 48 h, and I refused blocks, so I was able to do 56 h easily.


Last pay period I did 56 hours by Sat last week and could have done 60 hours, but I said No Mas.


----------



## kmatt

FUberman said:


> Last pay period I did 56 hours by Sat last week and could have done 60 hours, but I said No Mas.


The uncapped us for prime day week. The caps are back this week.


----------



## FUberman

kmatt said:


> The uncapped us for prime day week. The caps are back this week.


Ya all I have r 40 hrs this week. Probably uncapped next Nov for Black Friday and Cyber Mon wk.


----------



## aflexdriver

No blocks for me today. I think it's capped


----------



## UTX1

aflexdriver said:


> No blocks for me today. I think it's capped


They sometimes cap mid-week (which means weekends) so that
by Tuesday night the max hours that could be captured total 40. 
Caps also come at the start for the first 2 or 3 days and go from there.
It's not always linear, sometimes it's a "curve".


----------



## aflexdriver

UTX1 said:


> They sometimes cap mid-week (which means weekends) so that
> by Tuesday night the max hours that could be captured total 40.
> Caps also come at the start for the first 2 or 3 days and go from there.
> It's not always linear, sometimes it's a "curve".


Gotcha! But now I'm not sure if it was cap or not. The blocks appeared today, but I was sleeping. Maybe it's a saturday bug.


----------



## cynamin

I moved to Ft Worth from Va. I told Amazon and they reset my account to choose a location. I chose Ft Worth but haven't seen a block open since I got here. I forgot my other option but it wasn't Dallas. 

After reading post for Dallas, it wouldn't be worth my wild to drive 45 minutes to dallas and sent more hours away for a block. 

Is there another distribution center here? I thought someone said Haslet...


----------



## FlexZone

The next location to open will be in Garland in the DFW area, should open late August.


----------



## pifhluke

What's the status with IPhones and flex? Still planning on it?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

pifhluk said:


> What's the status with IPhones and flex? Still planning on it?


Here's info on the IOS app: http://amazonflex.blogs.com/flex/2016/05/app-troubleshooting-iphone.html

Anyone have any inside info on upcoming South Florida locations? I know in Doral or near the airport they are putting another location but hoping they open a distribution center in Broward or Palm Beach county. 
I heard some "whispers" of Pompano Beach but can't get any confirmation.


----------



## nighthawk398

FlexZone said:


> The next location to open will be in Garland in the DFW area, should open late August.


That's great since I live in Rockwall area also for the person that cut in front of me at 12:30 while I was turning on Clearlake and they went the back way thank you so much I got 15 packages to the same apartment complex it was done in about an hour

One more thing I just have to say the GPS built-in really sucks sometimes it tells me to turn right when it's actually left and vice versa I mean the arrow shows OK on the screen but the voice is from


----------



## UberPasco

nighthawk398 said:


> One more thing I just have to say the GPS built-in really sucks sometimes it tells me to turn right when it's actually left and vice versa I mean the arrow shows OK on the screen but the voice is from


I thought it was dementia kicking in...."In about a half mile turn right." Hmmm, did she just say it was a right hand turn??! I know I'm turning left. "In about a quarter of a mile turn left." Oh, I must have mis-heard the first time.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

UberPasco said:


> I thought it was dementia kicking in...."In about a half mile turn right." Hmmm, did she just say it was a right hand turn??! I know I'm turning left. "In about a quarter of a mile turn left." Oh, I must have mis-heard the first time.


I haven't had that happen to much, but I will say that Geo fencing stuff has to go. It's so annoying when your right next to the house you have to drop the package off at, and you have to call support to "mark it delivered."
I also wish they would tell you which side of the street the location is, instead of "your destination is straight ahead."
I'm like duh MF'er that much I at least figured....


----------



## nighthawk398

Vmiyoshi said:


> I haven't had that happen to much, but I will say that Geo fencing stuff has to go. It's so annoying when your right next to the house you have to drop the package off at, and you have to call support to "mark it delivered."
> I also wish they would tell you which side of the street the location is, instead of "your destination is straight ahead."
> I'm like duh MF'er that much I at least figured....


Wow you actually take the time to call? What a lot of us do is get the bottom of the barcode and scan that when it's in the green area


----------



## UTX1

nighthawk398 said:


> Wow you actually take the time to call? What a lot of us do is get the bottom of the barcode and scan that when it's in the green area


Hey NightHawk !

I've stopped mutilating the labels and now enter the "TBA" once it's in the green circle.
People may think their data's getting misplaced or something if the label isn't intact.
Just something to use along the way. Takes a couple extra seconds though.
Beats calling in anyday. Rather shove the package in my rectum than call in.


----------



## atreides6874

Hmm, seems like I can start scheduling 8hr blocks now in Austin. However, on the same night got a email from Amazon stating a customer didnt receive their package that I delivered almost 2 weeks ago.


----------



## soypana

atreides6874 said:


> Hmm, seems like I can start scheduling 8hr blocks now in Austin. However, on the same night got a email from Amazon stating a customer didnt receive their package that I delivered almost 2 weeks ago.


Same here, I got 2 emails today that says "A customer reported not receiving a package that you marked as delivered on 7/6/2016" and other one 7/11/2016. I feel like this is bs, i think some people do this to get a refund or a second item.

How many of these before we get "fired"?


----------



## gaj

Vmiyoshi said:


> I haven't had that happen to much, but I will say that Geo fencing stuff has to go. It's so annoying when your right next to the house you have to drop the package off at, and you have to call support to "mark it delivered."
> I also wish they would tell you which side of the street the location is, instead of "your destination is straight ahead."


Drive/walk back into the green circle (if you are sure you are at the right address), hit the back button, slide to complete delivery.

As for side of the street, you should know which side is odd and which side is even before you pull up to the delivery address. The map also shows the "delivery" balloon on the correct side of the street.

g


----------



## Vmiyoshi

I know about both, however normally once during my block I have to call Support when it comes to the Geo fencing. 
Normally it's when the GPS is way off, and I'm not going to walk of drive to that area. 
Here is one example - About a month ago I had a package at an apartment complex. The Geo fencing appeared to be only over the leasing center. When I got to the building and walked all the way up to the third floor (is it just me and does it seem that only 3rd floor apartment dwellers order from Amazon...lol), I learned this and had to call support. I can give you a few more examples as well, but yes I know about the "drive into the, or walk into the green." I do it all the time... 
As far as the delivered balloon, I'm going to pay more attention to it, normally I slowdown when I'm on the street and start looking for odds vs evens before hand, however it would still be nice if she (GPS voice) told me before hand like Google Maps/Apple Maps does... 
One thing I will say in support of Geo fencing - I have had it save me a few times From delivering to the wrong location. 
But in most cases it an annoyance...


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

soypana said:


> Same here, I got 2 emails today that says "A customer reported not receiving a package that you marked as delivered on 7/6/2016" and other one 7/11/2016. I feel like this is bs, i think some people do this to get a refund or a second item.
> 
> How many of these before we get "fired"?


 Got my first such notice as well today after 23 blocks, but for delivery a week ago on the 18th?? Whatever.....I was just about to reply to their email and tell them what's the purpose of such an email when I have no clue what package you're referencing. Serves no purpose if they don't try to determine what went wrong. 
Not going to worry about it too much as this probably happens often I would assume? We'll see if I get put in the "penalty box".


----------



## nighthawk398

UTX1 said:


> Hey NightHawk !
> 
> I've stopped mutilating the labels and now enter the "TBA" once it's in the green circle.
> People may think their data's getting misplaced or something if the label isn't intact.
> Just something to use along the way. Takes a couple extra seconds though.
> Beats calling in anyday. Rather shove the package in my rectum than call in.


Ok I tried that once, but was not sure how to enter TBA number, ido you have to include the letters TBA???


----------



## Sweitzeram

Also got the same email for the first time last night on a package 10 days old. Seems strange so many went out on the same day... Maybe just trying to keep us all on our toes.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

I don't think you have to worry much about getting those letters. I think we all have gotten a few of them. 
I have had conversations with my friends about how they lie to Amazon about not getting a package when they in fact did. 
I had a buddy of mine order the most expensive iRobot vacuum, and was upset that someone left the package unattended outside his home. He called amazon and complained about it, telling them he never got it and ended up got a 1000 dollar item for free. I have never done this, but when entertaining those conversations I never thought much about them; however now that I work part time in logistics I tell people that's wrong.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Got my first such notice as well today after 23 blocks, but for delivery a week ago on the 18th?? Whatever.....I was just about to reply to their email and tell them what's the purpose of such an email when I have no clue what package you're referencing. Serves no purpose if they don't try to determine what went wrong.
> Not going to worry about it too much as this probably happens often I would assume? We'll see if I get put in the "penalty box".


I did just that the first I got one of those emails. I got mine on my second block, which was crazy because back then I was much slower and more careful about where I left my packages when I'm was leaving them unattended. When I responded to the email, they told me they would investigate, however I never heard back from them. I have gotten a couple more, yet I'm still doing as many blocks as I can handle. I would recommend responding back since it's your first one. Question them asking about what package, and so on. I believe we all should be as vocal as possible about you every issue we have without appearing as if we are complaining.


----------



## Sweitzeram

Yeah I sent them this and don't expect to get a response. The manager at the terminal said it's pretty much all automated and a pretty high percentage of packages are either lost or stolen and not to swet it too much. 

Is there a way I can find out what package it is? I always leave packages in what I perceive as a safe location and by knowing what package this was and what address it was at I can possibly recall where I left it and what I can do better in the future.

Thank you.


----------



## limepro

I actually got a call once about a package not received, they asked me about such and such address and I described the house with the orange driveway and the guy that I handed the package to. They told me they will just not allow anymore prime now deliveries to the house if it happens again.


----------



## FlexZone

I swear this must be a glitch, I got an email this morning too about packages from 6/27 an 7/2 missing. I checked my Google location history, so I know exactly where I delivered on both of those days. Dont remember anything weird of unsafe at those locations. A few were dropped at corporate headquarters for JC Penney, Frito Lay,and Yum! but all were dropped at the secure mailrooms.


----------



## prosidius

I just signed up and got activated yesterday. I've read this thread and how hard it is to snatch open blocks. I don't know if it's because its Sunday or what, but I think barely anyone took the blocks for my city for today. There was blocks sitting there, and a few of them expired as their starting time passed.

One question, for unattended deliverys to apartments. Do you guys just leave the package at their door? I would be a little worried about leaving a package that anyone could just snatch.


----------



## cynamin

prosidius said:


> I just signed up and got activated yesterday. I've read this thread and how hard it is to snatch open blocks. I don't know if it's because its Sunday or what, but I think barely anyone took the blocks for my city for today. There was blocks sitting there, and a few of them expired as their starting time passed.
> 
> One question, for unattended deliverys to apartments. Do you guys just leave the package at their door? I would be a little worried about leaving a package that anyone could just snatch.


Open blocks expiring? Where are you?

I usually place it in the storm door for residential homes and homes with front doors. Apts... I leave it at the door after I knock. I haven't gotten any grief yet. Some people on this site take it to the rental office. I will start doing that instead of running from 1 apt to the next.

You can call support and ask for suggestions or mark it as unsaft to leave and take it back to the warehouse


----------



## prosidius

cynamin said:


> Open blocks expiring? Where are you?
> 
> I usually place it in the storm door for residential homes and homes with front doors. Apts... I leave it at the door after I knock. I haven't gotten any grief yet. Some people on this site take it to the rental office. I will start doing that instead of running from 1 apt to the next.
> 
> You can call support and ask for suggestions or mark it as unsaft to leave and take it back to the warehouse


Milwaukee. I checked last night @ 10 when the new blocks appear. There was 8, 9, 11, 12, and I think 1. Check again this morning and I think only the 8a was taken. Checking every hour and the blocks are still there and the app starts sending notifications about open blocks @ 2 & 3 pm.


----------



## cynamin

ENJOY! Apparently the word hasn't gotten out yet. 

When I was in Virginia, you could scratch your head ...get a drink of water and come back and choose a block. 

Here in Texas...you snooze and blink... You loose


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

prosidius said:


> I just signed up and got activated yesterday. I've read this thread and how hard it is to snatch open blocks. I don't know if it's because its Sunday or what, but I think barely anyone took the blocks for my city for today. There was blocks sitting there, and a few of them expired as their starting time passed.
> 
> One question, for unattended deliverys to apartments. Do you guys just leave the package at their door? I would be a little worried about leaving a package that anyone could just snatch.


 Most definitely consider yourself lucky! In Miami if you simply miss one stroke with your finger grabbing a block it's over, no block for you!
And very few blocks showing up during the day on the fly so it's getting harder it seems here in Miami?

As for unattended deliveries.....almost ALL of the .com deliveries are unattended and left at the door. 
I had 66 pkgs today. If I had to wait for each customer to answer the door or only drop if they are home, it would have taken 5 hours and packages going back to the warehouse. Not how I do it...they all get delivered. Drop, knock and go!


----------



## cynamin

The most packages I had was 68 packages while others behind me had 20-30 packages. WHY ME!!!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

cynamin said:


> The most packages I had was 68 packages while others behind me had 20-30 packages. WHY ME!!!


 That's what it was like for me today. I was second in line, all carts looked nice and "light" about 30 or 40 pkgs. I get the one freakin' cart with 3 bins and loaded shelves! I was going to complain.........if It was a f*&%ked up route I said I will. But got it done within the block time, actually about 20 minutes early. I worked it though! 100% delivered, no returns.

Anyone notice any improvements in the app navigation? I have. I don't even sort anymore, just try to put the same routes together in my vehicle but scan randomly. Seems some improvement in sort and routing. 
Still have the occasional route that sends me back to the start point with one or 2 missed addresses for already delivered areas. That's something I have to be more aware of and watch out for.


----------



## cynamin

Idk... I haven't gotten a block since I moved here. Fingers crossed for tonight


----------



## gaj

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Still have the occasional route that sends me back to the start point with one or 2 missed addresses for already delivered areas. That's something I have to be more aware of and watch out for.


After you scan everything, compare the total number of packages scanned on the app with the total number of packages on the sheet hanging on the cart. If you scanned more packages than the sheet has listed, additional packages were added after the main sort and they will not be in the right order.

So for example, if the sheet on the cart totals 40 packages, but the app says you scanned 42 -- look at the last two deliveries in the itinerary -- they will be out of order and you will need to figure out where in the route they should be delivered, and you will need to deliver them there instead of at the end :-\

g


----------



## cynamin

The Virginia facility use to give you a paper that listed the order of delivery and the total of packages. Then they stopped. 

I haven't delivered anything from the Texas facility yet...so I will soon find out. Thanks dor the info ...g...


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

gaj said:


> After you scan everything, compare the total number of packages scanned on the app with the total number of packages on the sheet hanging on the cart. If you scanned more packages than the sheet has listed, additional packages were added after the main sort and they will not be in the right order.
> 
> So for example, if the sheet on the cart totals 40 packages, but the app says you scanned 42 -- look at the last two deliveries in the itinerary -- they will be out of order and you will need to figure out where in the route they should be delivered, and you will need to deliver them there instead of at the end :-\
> 
> g


 That's some good info and a way to use the packing list to see if there might be some pkgs out of delivery order. The numbers almost always seem to be off, more or less. I'll see if this is the case tomorrow.


----------



## pifhluke

People use the route the app gives them? I use the map feature and select from the list based on where I think the next delivery should be. If you know the area well it's much more efficient.


----------



## kmatt

pifhluke said:


> People use the route the app gives them? I use the map feature and select from the list based on where I think the next delivery should be. If you know the area well it's much more efficient.


Yes sir! Paying attention to the map will save you a lot of time especially if you have received your route late.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

pifhluke said:


> People use the route the app gives them? I use the map feature and select from the list based on where I think the next delivery should be. If you know the area well it's much more efficient.


 I use the map to see if there are any more deliveries close by when the app starts to take me out of a development/community/complex or starts to navigate me a mile or more away. I've discovered that in general the app works and I don't need to think about it too much or even do any sorting in the warehouse. Was a waste of time for me. 
The app navigation is not perfect but seems to be getting better.


----------



## nighthawk398

*COMMENT DELETED* Don't want amazon to change this


----------



## Zenyatta

I'm from the Indianapolis area and I find it's a pain to get hours. I'm lucky if I get 6 hours of delivery time every 4 weeks or so. I no longer see pop-ups saying there's shifts available like I did when I first started and I hit refresh several times a half hour and get nothing day after day. How often do you guys refresh your home screens when Hawking for p/u shifts? I WISH I could get the hours some of you talk about here. I have every day checked off from 10am - 10pm with my looking for 40 hours and nothing. 

Realistically I just need about 12 a week to meet some small goals I have but its horrible trying to get them. Anyone have advice or we can just commiserate together lol

See what I'd love to see happen, they cap how many drivers they have. Keep a certain amount of people who need full time hours, a certain amount of part timers and some who are ok with pick up shifts as people need a day off or they have a day off and want to try to grab a shift instead of having SO many people you have a few hours here and there to give everyone and good luck getting anything more.


----------



## cynamin

Zenyatta said:


> I'm from the Indianapolis area and I find it's a pain to get hours. I'm lucky if I get 6 hours of delivery time every 4 weeks or so. I no longer see pop-ups saying there's shifts available like I did when I first started and I hit refresh several times a half hour and get nothing day after day. How often do you guys refresh your home screens when Hawking for p/u shifts? I WISH I could get the hours some of you talk about here. I have every day checked off from 10am - 10pm with my looking for 40 hours and nothing.
> 
> Realistically I just need about 12 a week to meet some small goals I have but its horrible trying to get them. Anyone have advice or we can just commiserate together lol
> 
> See what I'd love to see happen, they cap how many drivers they have. Keep a certain amount of people who need full time hours, a certain amount of part timers and some who are ok with pick up shifts as people need a day off or they have a day off and want to try to grab a shift instead of having SO many people you have a few hours here and there to give everyone and good luck getting anything more.


Have you ever delivered any packages from this facility? If not, it might not be operational.

If it's not operating and you haven't delivered any packages before, you can switch facilities.

You do need to find out what facilities you have active at this time.


----------



## Zenyatta

Oh it's operational. Today alone I saw 3 pick up shifts and in less than a second of my refreshing the screen it was gone and that was with my refreshing the screen in rapid fire for an hour straight non stop.


----------



## Robertinvegas

limepro said:


> It's the same everywhere.


In Las Vegas it's $36 for a two hour block plus tips if you work out of the warehouse near the airport. The other warehouse is $72 for a four hour block no tips. Not sure why anyone would do the later. There is very little work and it appears Amazon wants mostly drivers who will sit and try and catch a block (called fishing) rather than schedule. That way they have many drivers that will work the same block and do not have to worry about losing a driver for an entire day. The driver gets screwed because he/she spends many hours just trying to get a block but Amazon makes out like a bandit. I was given 15-29 packages with the first drop off 34 miles away. This happened often. The drive time alone without a single stop was often more than 2 hours and when you run late they send you a nasty note. Sooner or later they get rid of you and just keep hiring. I noticed that the drivers that made a lot of time available to be scheduled but did not "fish" seemed to disappear. Drivers are getting lots of speeding tickets and I am afraid sooner or later someone will be very seriously injured in a car accident. Some stops downtown have no parking and it costs $10 to park anywhere but support has only one answer "You are expected to deliver the package on time." This job is not worth the time you will spend, the frustration, and certainly not worth the money you are likely not to make.


----------



## limepro

Robertinvegas said:


> In Las Vegas it's $36 for a two hour block plus tips if you work out of the warehouse near the airport. The other warehouse is $72 for a four hour block no tips. Not sure why anyone would do the later. There is very little work and it appears Amazon wants mostly drivers who will sit and try and catch a block (called fishing) rather than schedule. That way they have many drivers that will work the same block and do not have to worry about losing a driver for an entire day. The driver gets screwed because he/she spends many hours just trying to get a block but Amazon makes out like a bandit. I was given 15-29 packages with the first drop off 34 miles away. This happened often. The drive time alone without a single stop was often more than 2 hours and when you run late they send you a nasty note. Sooner or later they get rid of you and just keep hiring. I noticed that the drivers that made a lot of time available to be scheduled but did not "fish" seemed to disappear. Drivers are getting lots of speeding tickets and I am afraid sooner or later someone will be very seriously injured in a car accident. Some stops downtown have no parking and it costs $10 to park anywhere but support has only one answer "You are expected to deliver the package on time." This job is not worth the time you will spend, the frustration, and certainly not worth the money you are likely not to make.


We have 1 warehouse that does both 2 hour blocks prime now and in the rear 4 hour regular and another warehouse that does the 4 hour blocks. I have had routes that the first stop was 30+ miles out and out of thousands of deliveries I have 1 late. I work my 40 hours unless I don't feel like it and never have a problem getting blocks I want while everyone else complains. There are a group of us that are there everyday. We have problems with parking downtown so a few of us made signs that we put in our window and enforcement has even told us we can park in commercial zones as long as the sign is displayed.


----------



## Zenyatta

Robertinvegas said:


> There is very little work and it appears Amazon wants mostly drivers who will sit and try and catch a block (called fishing) rather than schedule. That way they have many drivers that will work the same block and do not have to worry about losing a driver for an entire day.


I did notice this. I started in January and my first week I had 1 8 hour shift and 1 6 hour shift. I had pneumonia so I canceled the 8 hour and I have NEVER seen an 8 hour since then. I will occasionally see a 6 hour but it's not often.



> I noticed that the drivers that made a lot of time available to be scheduled but did not "fish" seemed to disappear.


I think that's what they're trying to do to me. I didn't know about fishing til a couple of weeks ago. The site advertises that you can work as much or as little as you like on your schedule. That's not quite what they're doing here. I want to work more but it's never an option unless you seem to bot the app.



> Drivers are getting lots of speeding tickets


I had a delivery that I hustled from stop to stop once. Upon last delivery I was told I had a 32 minute commute back and I had 15 minutes to get there. I did 85-95 the whole highway back and I made it 5 minutes after the hour. I was impressed but realistically I could have gotten a severe ticket or risked hurting someone if it wasn't mid day and the roads were virtually empty.



> ...Support has only one answer "You are expected to deliver the package on time."


I find the only answers you EVER get are canned spam responses that are not helpful or apply to the question 75% of the time.


----------



## Zenyatta

limepro said:


> I work my 40 hours unless I don't feel like it and never have a problem getting blocks I want while everyone else complains.


 What's your secret?


----------



## galileo5

Robertinvegas said:


> and do not have to worry about losing a driver for an entire day.


Will you clarify this?


----------



## LV-Reni

Robertinvegas said:


> In Las Vegas it's $36 for a two hour block plus tips if you work out of the warehouse near the airport. The other warehouse is $72 for a four hour block no tips. Not sure why anyone would do the later. There is very little work and it appears Amazon wants mostly drivers who will sit and try and catch a block (called fishing) rather than schedule. That way they have many drivers that will work the same block and do not have to worry about losing a driver for an entire day. The driver gets screwed because he/she spends many hours just trying to get a block but Amazon makes out like a bandit. I was given 15-29 packages with the first drop off 34 miles away. This happened often. The drive time alone without a single stop was often more than 2 hours and when you run late they send you a nasty note. Sooner or later they get rid of you and just keep hiring. I noticed that the drivers that made a lot of time available to be scheduled but did not "fish" seemed to disappear. Drivers are getting lots of speeding tickets and I am afraid sooner or later someone will be very seriously injured in a car accident. Some stops downtown have no parking and it costs $10 to park anywhere but support has only one answer "You are expected to deliver the package on time." This job is not worth the time you will spend, the frustration, and certainly not worth the money you are likely not to make.


Very dramatic.
Good luck in your future endeavors.

PS Just got done with a 8 hours (4 blocks) set, total of 118 miles. $0 spent of parking (lifetime total =$0).


----------



## prettyboyfloyd

For the last couple of days with deliveries, when I go in at 10 PM to schedule blocks I pick the time (normally just the default time) then hit the orange schedule delivery button but the button just turns red (briefly), and nothing happens. As you know time is critical so I end up not being able to schedule the block. Has anyone had this happen? If so, do you know why its doing that?

Thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## UTX1

prettyboyfloyd said:


> For the last couple of days with deliveries, when I go in at 10 PM to schedule blocks I pick the time (normally just the default time) then hit the orange schedule delivery button but the button just turns red (briefly), and nothing happens. As you know time is critical so I end up not being able to schedule the block. Has anyone had this happen? If so, do you know why its doing that?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your reply.


It's really about tap tap tap. (split)seconds count.

When there are SO MANY delivery partners fishing for the available blocks,
it can and sometime does create a connectivity bottleneck on the servers.
Instead of getting confirmation of a scheduled block, only error messages return.
First one to tap (milliseconds) gets the block. Others get a "hanging chad".


----------



## limepro

Zenyatta said:


> What's your secret?


Knowing when and speed, there is no secret.


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

limepro said:


> We have problems with parking downtown so a few of us made signs that we put in our window and enforcement has even told us we can park in commercial zones as long as the sign is displayed.


What do your signs states?


----------



## limepro

I am Cornholio!!! said:


> What do your signs states?


Amazon prime delivery.


----------



## kmatt

I am Cornholio!!! said:


> What do your signs states?


----------



## atreides6874

Hmm, I wonder what the new update 3.0.3242.0 added. I do see that it has a notification that I am logged into the app now.


----------



## kmatt

atreides6874 said:


> Hmm, I wonder what the new update 3.0.3242.0 added. I do see that it has a notification that I am logged into the app now.


You can clear out and not have to enter your username and password again to get back to the app.


----------



## GEXP

Peeps! limepro and utx1 are "shills"!! DO NOT take their observations or advice at face value! They be Pimpin to keep you involved! Scruber just got wacked in China....read CNN. It be headin' here.


----------



## limepro

GEXP said:


> Peeps! limepro and utx1 are "shills"!! DO NOT take their observations or advice at face value! They be Pimpin to keep you involved! Scruber just got wacked in China....read CNN. It be headin' here.


What the hell are you talking about, it appears you are confusing Uber and flex, go back to your hole. I want less people doing flex so they take the limits off and I'm able to go back to doing 60 hours.


----------



## limepro

GEXP said:


> Peeps! limepro and utx1 are "shills"!! DO NOT take their observations or advice at face value! They be Pimpin to keep you involved! Scruber just got wacked in China....read CNN. It be headin' here.


Ahh I see your problem, you are doing logistics for $18/have while I do prime now and frequently make $35 an hour.


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

lol. It's not how much you make but how much you can deliver. smh. just kidding, of course.


----------



## soypana

logistics is not bad lol. Sometimes i only drive 15 mil total for an 4 hours block and most of the times i finish in 2.5 or less. So that's more than $18 an hour.


----------



## galileo5

atreides6874 said:


> Hmm, I wonder what the new update 3.0.3242.0 added. I do see that it has a notification that I am logged into the app now.


----------



## limepro

soypana said:


> logistics is not bad lol. Sometimes i only drive 15 mil total for an 4 hours block and most of the times i finish in 2.5 or less. So that's more than $18 an hour.


I agree with you and neither option are horrible, that guy is obviously frustrated.


----------



## cynamin

Wow... the new update allowed me to select 2 blocks.


----------



## iRobin

Did They Change The Time To Schedule Open Blocks? I Haven't Seen Anything Pop Up At All


----------



## kmatt

This is for all experienced Prime Now drivers - They (amazon central) seem to be releasing every projected block for tomorrow the night before at 10 pm. Like the whole day worth of blocks is being released the night before. There hasn't been much of anything released same day the last few days. Any of you noticed this too?


----------



## cynamin

iRobin said:


> Did They Change The Time To Schedule Open Blocks? I Haven't Seen Anything Pop Up At All


I selected my block at 10p as usual. After I selected it, the OPEN BLOCKS AVAILABLE option displayed again. It was another 4 hr block at 4p


----------



## cynamin

kmatt said:


> This is for all experienced Prime Now drivers - They (amazon central) seem to be releasing every projected block for tomorrow the night before at 10 pm. Like the whole day worth of blocks is being released the night before. There hasn't been much of anything released same day the last few days. Any of you noticed this too?


I saw some open blocks available for the Dallas facility in the afternoon


----------



## iRobin

cynamin said:


> I selected my block at 10p as usual. After I selected it, the OPEN BLOCKS AVAILABLE option displayed again. It was another 4 hr block at 4p


I normally check at 10pm exactly. Not a single notification to schedule open blocks popped up


----------



## kmatt

iRobin said:


> I normally check at 10pm exactly. Not a single notification to schedule open blocks popped up


They must be playing games with my location. Probably 20 something open blocks. I got three myself.


----------



## kmatt

soypana said:


> logistics is not bad lol. Sometimes i only drive 15 mil total for an 4 hours block and most of the times i finish in 2.5 or less. So that's more than $18 an hour.


I average 55 miles every 2 hours with prime now. Ridiculous if you do the math but worth it.


----------



## AdamBennett

iRobin said:


> I normally check at 10pm exactly. Not a single notification to schedule open blocks popped up


Ya i got nothing here in PHX for tolleson neither of the last 2 nights, BUT it might be just me i'm having major issues with any blocks at all (see my post earlier about tolleson warehouse) so who knows!


----------



## iRobin

AdamBennett said:


> Ya i got nothing here in PHX for tolleson neither of the last 2 nights, BUT it might be just me i'm having major issues with any blocks at all (see my post earlier about tolleson warehouse) so who knows!


I'm at the Dallas UTX4 Location. After The Update? Nothing Has Been Popping Up At All Throughout The Course Of The Day


----------



## konoplya

AdamBennett said:


> Ya i got nothing here in PHX for tolleson neither of the last 2 nights, BUT it might be just me i'm having major issues with any blocks at all (see my post earlier about tolleson warehouse) so who knows!


i'm out of tolleson too, no issues at all.


----------



## iRobin

Uninstalled the app on my phone and reinstalled it. Seen a new location: Plano DDA2. Any word on when this is opening?


----------



## iRobin

Forgot to Mention Fort Worth DDA3 Popped up As well


----------



## prosidius

Did my first run today. The warehouse is unmarked and I would have had no idea where to go if I didn't see someone with one of those vests sitting outside. Drove into the warehouse and picked up 37 packages to be delievered about 15-20 miles away. I did not have a method of sorting the packages other than leaving the envelopes in the front. I dug around the pile for the first few trips before I pretty much was able to find each package in seconds. Took me 2:45 to deliver all the packages. Not too bad.

Amazon's navigation wasn't terrible but I would like to have a way to feed the addresses into google maps or waze, like how Uber and Lyft does it. All the places I delivered to were houses so I didn't have to return to the warehouse. Towards the end I was developing a rhythm and from getting out of my car to getting back in, was about 20 seconds.


----------



## limepro

prosidius said:


> Did my first run today. The warehouse is unmarked and I would have had no idea where to go if I didn't see someone with one of those vests sitting outside. Drove into the warehouse and picked up 37 packages to be delievered about 15-20 miles away. I did not have a method of sorting the packages other than leaving the envelopes in the front. I dug around the pile for the first few trips before I pretty much was able to find each package in seconds. Took me 2:45 to deliver all the packages. Not too bad.
> 
> Amazon's navigation wasn't terrible but I would like to have a way to feed the addresses into google maps or waze, like how Uber and Lyft does it. All the places I delivered to were houses so I didn't have to return to the warehouse. Towards the end I was developing a rhythm and from getting out of my car to getting back in, was about 20 seconds.


For your first address before you press start the address should be on a white background, press and hold and it will copy the address. Paste it into waze, I use this for the first stop as the rest are normally close by the first, after that just use the amazon navigation. I do prime now but I imagine it is the same for both.


----------



## cynamin

iRobin said:


> Forgot to Mention Fort Worth DDA3 Popped up As well


I selected the Ft Worth facility and didn't get a block. That facility wasn't open weeks ago. So I chose to travel 45 minutes everyday to Farmers Branch.


----------



## MacDriver

atreides6874 said:


> Hmm, I wonder what the new update 3.0.3242.0 added. I do see that it has a notification that I am logged into the app now.


GPS navigation now tells you which side of the street the delivery is on! (Instead of just "ahead").


----------



## cynamin

True. I think the map on the navigation is better. 

Now they need to fix the itinerary map so when you select a Dot it displays the address


----------



## kmatt

cynamin said:


> True. I think the map on the navigation is better.
> 
> Now they need to fix the itinerary map so when you select a Dot it displays the address


No shit! I'm so tired of trying to zoom in and it zooms back out for no reason.


----------



## soypana

wtf all blocks were 3 hour for tomorrow(Sunday) and $54 pay. 
It better be an easy block.


----------



## galileo5

soypana said:


> wtf all blocks were 3 hour for tomorrow(Sunday) and $54 pay.
> It better be an easy block.


I doubt the quantity will change. Looks like they're figuring out drivers are finishing within three hours, and are adjusting accordingly. If this spreads to other cities, I'll have to find something else to do.


----------



## soypana

galileo5 said:


> I doubt the quantity will change. Looks like they're figuring out drivers are finishing within three hours, and are adjusting accordingly. If this spreads to other cities, I'll have to find something else to do.


You were right. The quantity was still the same. I saw some drivers complaining because their cart were over 50 packages. I didn't say anything because my cart wasn't that bad. I had 36 packages but my route was 25 miles away + a lot of traffic so i got screwed. I ended finishing in 3.5 hours.
Let's hope it was only today..


----------



## prosidius

Was delivering packages, driving down the road and an idiot in the opposite direction was coming towards me in my lane to pass the other guy. Had to drive in the ditch. No mechanical damage, but the passenger side of the front bumper was partially off/hanging lose. Was able to clip it in a little bit back in place. I put in a screw just to be safe that it won't fall off. 

In my area it seems we only deliver to the wealthy areas. I was delivering to mansions with drive ways blocks long, places with intercoms, you name it. Today I delivered a package to the biggest house I've seen in my life. I didn't know metro Milwaukee had homes these big.

Had my first undeliverable package. House was gated, no access code given. Tried calling the customer, goes directly to voice mail. Support just said to mark it as undeliverable and return it to the station.


----------



## cco

for dallas guys, which of the warehouses are open now?i intend switching from houston to dallas,is copell still open?


----------



## galileo5

soypana said:


> You were right. The quantity was still the same. I saw some drivers complaining because their cart were over 50 packages. I didn't say anything because my cart wasn't that bad. I had 36 packages but my route was 25 miles away + a lot of traffic so i got screwed. I ended finishing in 3.5 hours.
> Let's hope it was only today..


Sorry that you lost money.


----------



## galileo5

prosidius said:


> Had my first undeliverable package. House was gated, no access code given. Tried calling the customer, goes directly to voice mail. Support just said to mark it as undeliverable and return it to the station.


If they don't leave instructions in the app, leave it at the gate. Don't waste your gas for them.


----------



## LV-Reni

I logged on in Las Vegas today just in time to see a 3-hour block offered. Was gone by the time I clicked on it.


----------



## kmatt

soypana said:


> You were right. The quantity was still the same. I saw some drivers complaining because their cart were over 50 packages. I didn't say anything because my cart wasn't that bad. I had 36 packages but my route was 25 miles away + a lot of traffic so i got screwed. I ended finishing in 3.5 hours.
> Let's hope it was only today..


You know that will be their end goal. $1.00 measly dollar paid per delivery. 54 packages = $54.


----------



## soypana

3 hours blocks again for Springfield VA. They want to pay us less and give us the same amount of packages as an 4 hour block!
it's 12:18 am and so many open blocks still up there for grab.
Good luck other cities


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Just doesn't make sense to change block hours to 3 hours a block?? Why not package counts....which they already do?
Our location seems to play with pkg count and routes to get the most out of us. Have no problem with that, but I do have a problem with 3 hour blocks. My hopes were that they would offer larger blocks of 5 or 6 hours, not decrease them?

I guess time will tell.......

Edit: Actually pkg counts don't matter at all, it's the route. Case in point...last Sunday I did 66 pkgs in 2.5 hours. Last night I had 41 pkgs and it took almost 4 hours. The route setup, location and type have more to do with how long it takes. So, changing the hours worked will have no effect on outcome of pkgs delivered.


----------



## chefseth

Hi folks - finally made it through 96 pages, thanks to all for so many PROTIPS. I have several others up my sleeve and may someday share a few.

Here's something new(-ish) that I don't believe has been mentioned yet: Daily Dish. But more on that in a moment.

I drive in Seattle and I signed up with Flex in January. I opted for North Seattle location so I would not ever need to deal with downtown traffic and parking issues. Although the North Seattle station didn't open until May, it was worth the wait. I am really surprised with the size of the coverage area, but all routes are manageable for 1- and 2-hr deliveries. North Seattle only does Prime Now deliveries.

So I've been doing Uber/Lyft for over a year and I've had my system down. I was taking home *$22-24/hr* working 50 hrs/wk. I began doing UberEats Instant delivery in November and then UberEats Marketplace (Restaurant and Parcels). Mixing Uber/Lyft and UberEats, I worked my earning to about *$24-27/hr*, still 50 hrs/wk.

When Flex became a part of my daily options, I no longer needed to take passengers (we all know these benefits). By driving smartly on Flex, and occasionally overlapping with UberEats I have bumped my hourly to *$26-31*. By overlap, I just mean that in the last 30 minutes of a Flex shift, especially if I am doing Hotwheels, I will turn on UberEats and pick up a delivery in the same area. I make certain that the new UberEats delivery location doesn't pull me out of the Amazon area, and I haven't had any problems in past 3 months.

Daily Dish
So this week, on the Amazon auto-scheduler, I was given one 2-hr block. Today (Monday) 11a-1p. Listed my projected earnings at $44-58. I asked the site manager about the shift and she said probably (not certain) it was Daily Dash. This is a product rolled out in the past month in Seattle where downtown offices order off the Prime Now site and have a limited selection with free delivery in a short, guaranteed window for the food delivery. I turned on the app and waited for the notification.

(*PROTIP* for those who do not need to be at distro center for shift to start: Use the "GPS not working button" under the ? tab and it will give the "I've Arrived" prompt).

At 11:10, I was notified I had 3 STOPS. First 11:00-11:30, Popular Indian Restaurant, 10 minutes away. Free on street parking; I was handed two Amazon Restaurant food bags; on the road by 11:25. I was only 15 minutes away from delivery which needed to be made between 12:00-12:30. Both of the deliveries were to South Lake Union and, wait, guess to whom, AMAZON employees in the trenches of Amazonia! Both stops were within a block of each other and I parked (load/unload) and walked both deliveries to reception desk where the Amazon employee happily accepted the package (which would be later distributed in the building). I was back to my car at 12 noon on the nose and my shift was DONE! $44 minimum and now awaiting the tips.

But wait, there's more: At noon I flipped on UberEats and drove for the next hour making an additional $30 and the following hour another $20. So today I worked 3 hrs collected a modest $94-108 (*$31-36/hr*).

I love my new BFF Daily Dish. Of course this was a scheduled shift and I have never seen it pop up for newly available blocks. So I must wait for my next opportunity. In the meantime, I will continue to overlap. As long as the Amazon HotWheels deliveries remain 1-hr deliveries, I can keep this up since UberEats deliveries tend to be short and predictable (with experience).

Anybody else out there stacking apps or at least overlapping for a wee bit?


----------



## TBone

What city has the most open blocks? I saw someone say Minneapolis had open blocks that are easy to get.
Unless your on the phone refreshing your screen here in Columbus every second of the day you will never ever pick up a block. And, every time I make my weekly scheduled appearance it's always the same 5-10 people working every day. It's to the point where I am starting to call BS on their "randomness."


----------



## UTX1

GEXP said:


> Peeps! limepro and utx1 are "shills"!! DO NOT take their observations or advice at face value! They be Pimpin to keep you involved! Scruber just got wacked in China....read CNN. It be headin' here.


Hello there !

I don't know you, but you can kiss my ass.

The only pimpin' I do is yo mama.


----------



## UberPasco

TBone said:


> What city has the most open blocks? I saw someone say Minneapolis had open blocks that are easy to get.
> Unless your on the phone refreshing your screen here in Columbus every second of the day you will never ever pick up a block. And, every time I make my weekly scheduled appearance it's always the same 5-10 people working every day. It's to the point where I am starting to call BS on their "randomness."


What's really funny? 80% of the drivers I see are the same every time I go. And every one of us b^^ch about how hard it is to pick up blocks. But we pick them up consistently. Not enough to our liking, but it can be done. Most of us 'regulars' get "scheduled" one day (sometimes one block!) every 5 weeks or so. So complaining about the randomness is sorta like complaining an election is rigged just so you can excuse not doing better.
It is the toughest part of this gig, hands down,


----------



## TBone

I just don't know how they are getting 40 hours a week. Week after week. I've had one late delivery and never dropped a shift.

The IPhone takes a few seconds to refresh so its at a serious disadvantage. I finally broke down and grabbed an android phone today. Spent a couple hours on it trying to get a shift. Refreshed the screens on the IPhone and Android phone today over 1,000 times and never saw a shift.
I normally refuse to sit around for hours refreshing damn screens and have complained to Amazon about it. It doesn't make financial sense to sit around 6 hours a day refreshing screens for a 1 or 2 hour block. Facebook can notify me of a livestream for something I could care less about but Amazon can't get the app to notify someone for shifts? Makes no sense. 
Then the warehouse complains they can't get enough drivers.


----------



## UTX1

UberPasco said:


> What's really funny? 80% of the drivers I see are the same every time I go. And every one of us b^^ch about how hard it is to pick up blocks. But we pick them up consistently. Not enough to our liking, but it can be done. Most of us 'regulars' get "scheduled" one day (sometimes one block!) every 5 weeks or so. So complaining about the randomness is sorta like complaining an election is rigged just so you can excuse not doing better.
> 
> ---->It is the toughest part of this gig, hands down,


Like many other "easy" gigs, getting hired is often the hardest part of the work.
Every time we pick up a block, it's part of getting hired for work each time.


----------



## J.F.R.

prosidius said:


> In my area it seems we only deliver to the wealthy areas. I was delivering to mansions with drive ways blocks long, places with intercoms, you name it. Today I delivered a package to the biggest house I've seen in my life. I didn't know metro Milwaukee had homes these big.
> 
> Had my first undeliverable package. House was gated, no access code given. Tried calling the customer, goes directly to voice mail. Support just said to mark it as undeliverable and return it to the station.


I literally died laughing at the "Biggest house I've seen in my life"...... Smh

I've also seen in a lot of beautiful homes with police cars parked in front, I think I need to go into law enforcement! I actually had to step back from a full time job I just had (federal) due to not having any hours, so I'm right back here on the grind till I can find something else.........

Also regarding you taking packages back, I would have waited till someone came in through the gates and I would have walked through. No way in the world am I going back to the station for anything. Even on Sunday when I had deliver to a business I left it right there at the closed door!


----------



## limepro

J.F.R. said:


> I literally died laughing at the "Biggest house I've seen in my life"...... Smh
> 
> I've also seen in a lot of beautiful homes with police cars parked in front, I think I need to go into law enforcement! I actually had to step back from a full time job I just had (federal) due to not having any hours, so I'm right back here on the grind till I can find something else.........
> 
> Also regarding you taking packages back, I would have waited till someone came in through the gates and I would have walked through. No way in the world am I going back to the station for anything. Even on Sunday when I had deliver to a business I left it right there at the closed door!


There is a little known program for officers, firefighters and teachers where certain homes are given to them at half the asking price. You get 2 loans from the bank each for half the purchase price, you only pay on 1 of them, after a time period that the house is your main residence the 2nd loan is forgiven. It is called the good neighbor next door program, it should be extended to veterans as well but unfornately it isn't.


----------



## J.F.R.

limepro said:


> There is a little known program for officers, firefighters and teachers where certain homes are given to them at half the asking price. You get 2 loans from the bank each for half the purchase price, you only pay on 1 of them, after a time period that the house is your main residence the 2nd loan is forgiven. It is called the good neighbor next door program, it should be extended to veterans as well but unfornately it isn't.


I never knew that, thanks LimePro!

Now that even might be the reason I finally do it, I am also a Veteran. The ONLY problem I have is recently I got behind on some credit and dont know how that would affect my opportunity getting into L.E.

Regardless Im a person who likes something stable and want to pursue career options so lets see how it goes.....

Peace


----------



## konoplya

anyone else notice that after the latest update the app's routing is just terrible? i've been doing nothing but u-turns after pretty much every stop during my routes. many times going back and forth on one street. its so goddamn annoying.


----------



## LV-Reni

konoplya said:


> anyone else notice that after the latest update the app's routing is just terrible? i've been doing nothing but u-turns after pretty much every stop during my routes. many times going back and forth on one street. its so goddamn annoying.


I stopped using their routing months ago because it was so bad.


----------



## konoplya

LV-Reni said:


> I stopped using their routing months ago because it was so bad.


well, the routing itself improved and mostly gives correct directions. the problem i have is it doesn't place them in an order where you wouldn't have to bust u-turns every time and going back and forth. i tried using another app, but inputting 70+ addresses into it is a major pain in the ass.


----------



## Flexer

*Amazon Flex App Now Available for iPhone in Dallas (UTX4)*

We are excited to announce the availability of the Amazon Flex app for iPhone in your area. To start the process, *please join one of our Q&A Sessions for assistance *and ask the host for the iOS link.

Q&A Session 1: http://tinyurl.com/zfps67a
• Eastern Time: 1 PM - 3 PM EST, Monday - Friday
• Central Time: 12 PM - 2 PM CST, Monday - Friday
• Mountain Time: 11 AM - 1 PM MST, Monday - Friday
• Pacific Time: 10 AM - 12 PM PST, Monday - Friday

Q&A Session 2: http://tinyurl.com/jaqnzdx
• Eastern Time: 4 PM - 6 PM EST, Monday - Friday
• Central Time: 3 PM - 5 PM CST, Monday - Friday
• Mountain Time: 2 PM - 4 PM MST, Monday - Friday
• Pacific Time: 1 PM - 3 PM PST, Monday - Friday

You may enter the sessions during any of the times listed and do not need to stay for the entire session. Please take note of the session number on the information page, as you may need to input it to enter the session.

We're excited to have another way to deliver smiles!

*The Amazon Flex Team*


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Flexer said:


> *Amazon Flex App Now Available for iPhone in Dallas (UTX4)*
> 
> We are excited to announce the availability of the Amazon Flex app for iPhone in your area. To start the process, *please join one of our Q&A Sessions for assistance *and ask the host for the iOS link.
> 
> Q&A Session 1: http://tinyurl.com/zfps67a
> • Eastern Time: 1 PM - 3 PM EST, Monday - Friday
> • Central Time: 12 PM - 2 PM CST, Monday - Friday
> • Mountain Time: 11 AM - 1 PM MST, Monday - Friday
> • Pacific Time: 10 AM - 12 PM PST, Monday - Friday
> 
> Q&A Session 2: http://tinyurl.com/jaqnzdx
> • Eastern Time: 4 PM - 6 PM EST, Monday - Friday
> • Central Time: 3 PM - 5 PM CST, Monday - Friday
> • Mountain Time: 2 PM - 4 PM MST, Monday - Friday
> • Pacific Time: 1 PM - 3 PM PST, Monday - Friday
> 
> You may enter the sessions during any of the times listed and do not need to stay for the entire session. Please take note of the session number on the information page, as you may need to input it to enter the session.
> 
> We're excited to have another way to deliver smiles!
> 
> *The Amazon Flex Team*


Oh wonderful! Just what we need a whole army of new people and Ipeople for that matter!


----------



## Zenyatta

TBone said:


> Unless your on the phone refreshing your screen here in Columbus every second of the day you will never ever pick up a block. And, every time I make my weekly scheduled appearance it's always the same 5-10 people working every day. It's to the point where I am starting to call BS on their "randomness."


Indianapolis is just like this.


----------



## kmatt

Any experienced Prime Now drivers have the white screen delay after hitting the schedule open blocks button with this latest update?


----------



## limepro

I never got back to you, I worked Monday and didn't notice any long delay. The screen did turn white but only for a fraction of a second and it never hindered my ability to get a block. I did hear the same from someone at the warehouse who was having that problem.


----------



## kmatt

limepro said:


> I never got back to you, I worked Monday and didn't notice any long delay. The screen did turn white but only for a fraction of a second and it never hindered my ability to get a block. I did hear the same from someone at the warehouse who was having that problem.


The white screen delay is literally 3 seconds for me. It varies from driver to driver. I hope they are not throttling this shit. What phone do you use?


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

I'm getting the white screen of death OR the white screen on No Blocks. It can last a second or two.


----------



## gaj

Phoenix- got the white screen for a few seconds, then blocks available as usual. No difference besides the white screen.

g


----------



## limepro

kmatt said:


> The white screen delay is literally 3 seconds for me. It varies from driver to driver. I hope they are not throttling this shit. What phone do you use?


Note 5 on att


----------



## Keyser Söze

kmatt said:


> Any experienced Prime Now drivers have the white screen delay after hitting the schedule open blocks button with this latest update?


Yep. It's quick, but just enough of a delay to keep u from getting any blocks.


----------



## kmatt

There is nothing quick about my white screen. It's impossible to get a block now. Guaranteed this is intentional to give slower drivers a chance to pick one up.


----------



## limepro

kmatt said:


> There is nothing quick about my white screen. It's impossible to get a block now. Guaranteed this is intentional to give slower drivers a chance to pick one up.


It would need to be the same for everyone if that were the case but I did have the same thought. It hasn't been a problem for me but if it does a white screen it would allow others to have a shot at the block.


----------



## kmatt

limepro said:


> It would need to be the same for everyone if that were the case but I did have the same thought. It hasn't been a problem for me but if it does a white screen it would allow others to have a shot at the block.


No joke. I literally cannot pick up a block now. Before I picked up a block 80 percent of the time.


----------



## kmatt

limepro said:


> It would need to be the same for everyone if that were the case but I did have the same thought. It hasn't been a problem for me but if it does a white screen it would allow others to have a shot at the block.


It's not the same for everyone. For some, it's a split second, 1 second, 2 seconds, 3 seconds....


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

kmatt said:


> No joke. I literally cannot pick up a block now. Before I picked up a block 80 percent of the time.


Same here....missed out again tonight. Was getting a block 6 out of 7 days. Something changed in the app or the amount of people going for the blocks. It's also since the last update which again, could or could not be a problem. 
Maybe by design...maybe not?


----------



## galileo5

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Same here....missed out again tonight. Was getting a block 6 out of 7 days. Something changed in the app or the amount of people going for the blocks. It's also since the last update which again, could or could not be a problem.
> Maybe by design...maybe not?


And contacting "support" is absolutely worthless. They'll say to log out and log back in. If not that, they'll say this not knowing anything about the usual 10:00 block-release:

The blocks are assigned randomly and are not prioritized based on the number of blocks a delivery partner requests but on the current availability of delivery partners and customer demand.​
They serve no purpose whatsoever.


----------



## kmatt

I asked support for a previous version of the app. I doubt they will provide it.


----------



## konoplya

kmatt said:


> I asked support for a previous version of the app. I doubt they will provide it.


they can't because the app auto updates once it detects for a new version and you can't stop auto update on it.

also, i don't have any white screens on my end. get blocks daily. really hope this problem goes away for you guys.


----------



## kmatt

konoplya said:


> they can't because the app auto updates once it detects for a new version and you can't stop auto update on it.
> 
> also, i don't have any white screens on my end. get blocks daily. really hope this problem goes away for you guys.


What phone do you use? And you are using the current version of the app?


----------



## konoplya

kmatt said:


> What phone do you use? And you are using the current version of the app?


galaxy s7 and yeah, the latest version 3.0.3242.0


----------



## UTX1

limepro said:


> It would need to be the same for everyone if that were the case but I did have the same thought. It hasn't been a problem for me but if it does a white screen it would allow others to have a shot at the block.


The "white screen" as it's being called, seems to be a result of the now over-bloated rabbit app
loading/calling up the scheduling routine within the app. Think about how many updates
there have been in the last few months. Upon each update, the app gets bigger in size and
several additional megs are added to the total amount of code running in the device memory.
The app is going thru all these operations to check this and check that before executing the
real meat of the program and by the time it does all that, the blocks have all been claimed.
So much of the rabbit app happens client-side and if the client is slow, everything else is too.

For the slower phones (and certainly with those with >2GB ram) this has slowly made 
the 10pm scramble next to impossible. The newest and most powerful phones & devices
(I especially like the Samsung Galaxy S7, but I'm still too cheap to fork over the dough)
do not seem to be affected as much UNLESS the account in question is having "selective" issues.

The airplane mode still works, if you're trying to keep an older version from updating.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

UTX1 said:


> The "white screen" as it's being called, seems to be a result of the now over-bloated rabbit app
> loading/calling up the scheduling routine within the app. Think about how many updates
> there have been in the last few months. Upon each update, the app gets bigger in size and
> several additional megs are added to the total amount of code running in the device memory.
> The app is going thru all these operations to check this and check that before executing the
> real meat of the program and by the time it does all that, the blocks have all been claimed.
> So much of the rabbit app happens client-side and if the client is slow, everything else is too.
> 
> For the slower phones (and certainly with those with >2GB ram) this has slowly made
> the 10pm scramble next to impossible. The newest and most powerful phones & devices
> (I especially like the Samsung Galaxy S7, but I'm still too cheap to fork over the dough)
> do not seem to be affected as much UNLESS the account in question is having "selective" issues.
> 
> The airplane mode still works, if you're trying to keep an older version from updating.


I think the RAM issue is definitely one of the problems. I'm one of those that was making due with a subpar phone and network. Phone has only 1.5 gb ram and on Metro pcs. Was making due until this last update and now see the "lag" of the app due to not enough ram. Has slowed it enough to make it useless for the 10pm block grabbing and has also started to show problems when delivering.
I refuse to "pay up" for a better phone just for this gig. If it payed better and hours were more consistent I would consider it, but I think it's ridiculous that it's necessary.

EDIT: Sizing up my options...either a new 2gb phone from metro or move to t mo and new phone? Is anyone with a 2gb phone having the "white screen" problem or problem getting blocks? Of course i'm not going to be buying a $300-600 4gb phone like the s7 or note just for this gig but want to make sure the 2gb will be enough for the time being.


----------



## Basmati

I use the Galaxy S7 and have problems with the white screen as well. I had lots difficulty picking up shifts from Doral location even before last update tho. I am only able to grab maybe 1 out of 5 times.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Basmati said:


> I use the Galaxy S7 and have problems with the white screen as well. I had lots difficulty picking up shifts from Doral location even before last update tho. I am only able to grab maybe 1 out of 5 times.


 Thanks for the quick reply. That's interesting because the s7 has 4gb ram right? Can't get much more high end that the s7 and if 4gb doesn't work that well, maybe it's not my phone or ram after all? 
I work out of miami gardens. Funny thing I had a route out near Miami international last Sunday and was wondering WTF am I doing here when the Doral location is less than 5-10 miles away??? 
Are you a prime now guy or .com guy? Do they do 4 hour .com deliveries out of Doral? I think someone might have answered this before but forgot?


----------



## ???

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> .....prime now guy or . guy? Do they do 4 hour.... deliveries out of Doral? I think someone might have answered this before but forgot?


Doral does both and as far as I know they still offer 4 hr $72 blocks. Last night I saw 4 hr $72 blocks plus this morning there was a notification for a morning 4 hr $72 block.


----------



## Basmati

I'm a .com guy out of Doral. It's frustrating because I only signed up for Doral cause I was hoping for prime now but apparently all drivers are now .com only unless you were fortunate to get in at the beginning. From everything I've heard it is much easier to get .com shifts from Miami Gardens location but they won't let me switch.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

???..... I didn't mean to imply that Doral was doing 3 hour blocks. I used the term 4 hour to be clear which type of deliveries I was referring too. I just wonder why we deliver in that area when another location is MUCH closer?

Basmati........Join the crowd of frustrated people. Since I don't know the situation in Doral I can't say if it's easier or harder to get blocks, but I haven't been able to grab one in the last 2 days here in the gardens. Like i've mentioned, was able to do at least 6 blocks a week for about 2 months, now struggling to get 4. Have a scheduled block tomorrow but that's it. Nothing new for the upcoming week on my schedule.


----------



## Basmati

I try hard to get a block everyday. Been doing this for 2 months and have never managed to get more then 3 blocks in a week out of Doral.


----------



## ???

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> ???..... I didn't mean to imply that Doral was doing 3 hour blocks. I used the term 4 hour to be clear which type of deliveries I was referring too. I just wonder why we deliver in that area when another location is MUCH closer?


I understood I did not think you were implying that either. I just thought you didn't know Doral's current status and was asking. As for delivering near the air port who knows I don't try to understand them sometimes or my head would always be spinning. On more than one occasion I have delivered to homes while another driver was delivering there too.


----------



## ???

Basmati said:


> I try hard to get a block everyday. Been doing this for 2 months and have never managed to get more then 3 blocks in a week out of Doral.


As someone out of Doral I feel your pain. Two months ago I used to work 5 days per week and take two days off. Now that is impossible to achieve they used to schedule me once per week usually morning blocks not anymore. When I would try the 10 pm rush I would almost always get the 10:30 - 2 slot and when I didn't it would be the 10 -2 slot. Now I hardly can get any blocks but two weeks ago was the first time I was automatically scheduled a block but sadly the following week I was not.


----------



## kmatt

The white screen sucks guys. I guess I will have to get a new phone with more ram. Any recommendations? I've been using a cheap 1gb ram prepaid phone since the beginning. Also, does anyone have an apk of a previous version of the app? PM if you do. I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## uberbomber

kmatt said:


> The white screen sucks guys. I guess I will have to get a new phone with more ram. Any recommendations? I've been using a cheap 1gb ram prepaid phone since the beginning. Also, does anyone have an apk of a previous version of the app? PM if you do. I would greatly appreciate it.


Yes it does.

If you were previous able to consistently pick up blocks previously with that phone, then I don't think it will make much of a difference. That white screen even happens on the S7 Edge, and I was getting 40 hours a week. After two days of that white screen ****ing me, I reverted back to the previous version and I'm able to get 8 hours again. The latest version is all you need.


----------



## konoplya

uberbomber said:


> Yes it does.
> 
> If you were previous able to consistently pick up blocks previously with that phone, then I don't think it will make much of a difference. That white screen even happens on the S7 Edge, and I was getting 40 hours a week. After two days of that white screen &%[email protected]!*ing me, I reverted back to the previous version and I'm able to get 8 hours again. The latest version is all you need.


how do you stop it from updating?


----------



## uberbomber

konoplya said:


> how do you stop it from updating?


Just press Cancel instead of Install both times it tries to update.


----------



## konoplya

uberbomber said:


> Just press Cancel instead of Install both times it tries to update.


i never see cancel option. it just starts downloading and the download progress percentages appear at the bottom. there's nothing i can do about it.


----------



## uberbomber

kmatt said:


> I could easily pick up 40 hours if I wanted before the update. How do I revert back to the previous version? Can you make an apk for me. I think the app is called apk installer. Just pm and I can give you my email. Thanks!


I have been backing up pretty much every apk version since December. They have saved my ass and allowed me to do some crazy things that it would normally take a few emails to do (that's if they'd even respond).


----------



## uberbomber

konoplya said:


> i never see cancel option. it just starts downloading and the download progress percentages appear at the bottom. there's nothing i can do about it.


I'm not sure what type of phone you use or if it even matters, but on the three phones I use exclusively for this, after the update, it always has an option that says: Install/Cancel.


----------



## FlexDriver

kmatt said:


> The white screen sucks guys. I guess I will have to get a new phone with more ram. Any recommendations? I've been using a cheap 1gb ram prepaid phone since the beginning. Also, does anyone have an apk of a previous version of the app? PM if you do. I would greatly appreciate it.


Good phone for the price!
*Samsung Galaxy Note 4 32GB 3Gb Ram, SM-N910T GSM Unlocked 4G LTE*
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Samsung-Gal...TE-Android-Smartphone/252178725754?rmvSB=true
Specs:
http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_note_4-6434.php


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

And the same pattern keeps repeating itself. Driver is good for a month or 2 and able to work as you wish. Then all the sudden it changes and you struggle to get blocks. This is a recurring pattern that is constantly repeated in this forum. At least from what i've seen.
It of course would be nice if we could actually pinpoint the problem but like everything else with this gig we have to figure it out on our own. 

If an S7 user has the same problem then you can pretty much rule out a "phone" problem. But, like most apps, developers have to work out bugs with all the different android versions and phones so I won't rule out an app issue with certain phones, eventually that will be fixed. 

I think it's a little more complicated and "possibly" by design for Amazon. 

That galaxy note 4 above is a great deal. I'm on Metro pcs and looking at the zte zmax pro for $100. 6 inch phone for that price is great, 2gb ram and 32gb rom. A little big for everyday phone but will work well for this gig. Has great ratings and stock android so if I buy a new phone that's the one i'm going for. 

I'm going to wait it out a week or so to see how things progress.


----------



## noahthetruest

$5 PayPal to whoever can hook it up with the apk file. 

Just got a new phone because old phone shattered but have no access to the download. Also, dispatch and support have been ZERO help thus far.


----------



## FlexDriver

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> And the same pattern keeps repeating itself......................
> I'm going to wait it out a week or so to see how things progress.


Stay away from ZTE phone/s as much as you can, that is my personal experience. IMO


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

FlexDriver said:


> Stay away from ZTE phone/s as much as you can, that is my personal experience. IMO


Would like to know why if you don't mind? I'm ok with different opinions 
I've read up on this phone, reviews and even cnet and a few other reliable publications say this phone is a great phone at that price level.
Have even watch a few videos comparing it side by side with Samsung j7 and beats it out. 
Octacore processor and with the ram and rom specs, decent camera etc.

I was comparing it to the j7 and lg stylo 2. Both of which are closer to $200. I like the stylo 2 and j7 because of the size but not the price.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

noahthetruest said:


> $5 PayPal to whoever can hook it up with the apk file.
> 
> Just got a new phone because old phone shattered but have no access to the download. Also, dispatch and support have been ZERO help thus far.


I have an original APK file and will give you link to it if needed.
Need an email as I have it downloaded to google drive.


----------



## FlexDriver

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Would like to know why if you don't mind? I'm ok with different opinions
> I've read up on this phone, reviews and even cnet and a few other reliable publications say this phone is a great phone at that price level.
> Have even watch a few videos comparing it side by side with Samsung j7 and beats it out.
> Octacore processor and with the ram and rom specs, decent camera etc.
> 
> I was comparing it to the j7 and lg stylo 2. Both of which are closer to $200. I like the stylo 2 and j7 because of the size but not the price.


I have no experience with this particular phone but I do have returned 2 ZTE phones, i.e ZTE Max 2 and ZTE Maven due to $hitload of issues like loss of signals, resolution, and speaker problems.
Universal law is "You get what you pay for"


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

FlexDriver said:


> I have no experience with this particular phone but I do have returned 2 ZTE phones, i.e ZTE Max 2 and ZTE Maven due to $hitload of issues like loss of signals, resolution, and speaker problems.
> Universal law is "You get what you pay for"


 Appreciate the input. I also read the first generation zte's were a bit problematic. I hear ya' on the get what you pay for. I just have an aversion to paying over $100 for a phone. Call me a cheap skate, frugual.....i'm good.  Just like i'm happy every month to pay metro pcs $40 for what I used to pay verizon $75. Couldn't wait to get a divorce from verizon! 
My current phone is great, galaxy avant, just little lite on the ram and processor power. Paid $70 for it. 16gb rom, 1.5 ram. 
It has served well and still does with the exception of this block grabbing crap!
Just got done a 10 to 2 block and ran perfectly.


----------



## kmatt

uberbomber said:


> Yes it does.
> 
> If you were previous able to consistently pick up blocks previously with that phone, then I don't think it will make much of a difference. That white screen even happens on the S7 Edge, and I was getting 40 hours a week. After two days of that white screen &%[email protected]!*ing me, I reverted back to the previous version and I'm able to get 8 hours again. The latest version is all you need.


Thanks. You just saved me $700 on a galaxy 7. A block sat there tonight for 45 minutes and I had a lot time to play with it. The white screen varies to 1/4 second to about 3. There is no rhyme or reason to why it varies. I hope it is fixed soon.


----------



## noahthetruest

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I have an original APK file and will give you link to it if needed.
> Need an email as I have it downloaded to google drive.


Thank you so much... [email protected]


----------



## Vmiyoshi

Yeah, the white screen just hit me, I have a S6 edge. 
I think it just cost me a block. I have only been able to get one block, and that was for today. I only have 72 dollars for this pay period... Are you guys saying that if one switches to the older version it may allow one to get blocks more consistently like before??


----------



## UTX1

Vmiyoshi said:


> Yeah, the white screen just hit me, I have a S6 edge.


Now see, that sounds like a throttle. That device has plenty of mojo.

I got a "white screen delay" a few minutes ago and I was getting a little worried.
It seemed to take like 30 seconds to confirm a block and I was sure I was
going to get timed out. After waiting in suspense for the white to go orange
and then show the home screen, the block request actually went through.
Close call.


----------



## uberbomber

Vmiyoshi said:


> Yeah, the white screen just hit me, I have a S6 edge.
> I think it just cost me a block. I have only been able to get one block, and that was for today. I only have 72 dollars for this pay period... Are you guys saying that if one switches to the older version it may allow one to get blocks more consistently like before??


The previous version (3.0.3090.0) eliminated the WSOD for me.


----------



## UTX1

uberbomber said:


> The previous version (3.0.3090.0) eliminated the WSOD for me.


I know you keep all the oldies but goodies.....
This one still runs the 10 pm block pick up routine pretty well..

Not worth a damn for delivering anymore, but the WS usually clears
more quickly than with the newer versions.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

uberbomber said:


> The previous version (3.0.3090.0) eliminated the WSOD for me.


Do you have a link to that version? Also, I was able to download Delivery for iOS. App looks great, but I can't use it, when I tried to sign into on my iPhone, it "knows me." Kicks me out saying "choose another platform."
I can't speak for the whole country, but I think what I'm dealing with in Dallas/FW are other warehouses coming up, and possibly blocks being shifted to those locations. I have asked them a few times to switch me, but I get the canned responses saying they will tell me when I can switch; however I know they are hiring new contractors.
I feel that they are showing favoritism to new contractors. I believe they should allow folks to switch over to new locations before hiring. But I can also see how "over-hiring" benefits them.
UTX1 I think you favor the afternoon routes... right?


----------



## Vmiyoshi

Both of you guys are using older versions then what I have...


----------



## uberbomber

UTX1 said:


> I know you keep all the oldies but goodies.....
> This one still runs the 10 pm block pick up routine pretty well..
> 
> View attachment 54480


Damn, that's nice to know. I tried that version a few months back, but I wasn't able to pick up anything with it, so I went ahead and updated the stupid app. I still have it though.

The 2801.0/1 versions were the best for me, but they became obsolete after the update when they made the fix for non-rooted phones that were being blocked (and once they stopped blocking my access at the FC) . Going to stick with this one for a bit.


----------



## uberbomber

Ridiculous...


----------



## UTX1

Vmiyoshi said:


> View attachment 54481
> 
> Both of you guys are using older versions then what I have...


I got different versions on different phones. Airplane as needed to avoid update.



Vmiyoshi said:


> UTX1 I think you favor the afternoon routes... right?


Man, I'm all over the place. I'll show up when they least expect it.
I do avoid being the 1st in line, or the last man in the door.
Just kinda blend in...like a mild disease or something


----------



## UTX1

uberbomber said:


> Ridiculous...


Now see, that's what I'm talkin' about ! 

Don't trust Amazon for shjt....ever !
Keep everything, just in case


----------



## uberbomber

UTX1 said:


> Now see, that's what I'm talkin' about !
> 
> Don't trust Amazon for shjt....ever !
> Keep everything, just in case


Damn right! If they only knew...


----------



## UTX1

uberbomber said:


> Damn right! If they only knew...


You mean, if they only had a clue.

Most days, I think they should buy a vowel or spin again.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

I'm getting my Nexus 6P back from the manufacture Monday (hopefully they fixed that B1tch...lol) at that point I will have 2 Andriod phones.
I have a Motorola coming as well (3 at that point), however I was thinking about not using that one.
I also have my old Note 10.1 2014, which I still use from time to time.
So can someone help me get the older version of the app.
Also how do you use the Airplane mode, but still have access to get and confirm blocks?


----------



## UTX1

Vmiyoshi said:


> Also how do you use the Airplane mode, but still have access to get and confirm blocks?


I'm sorry but you have to read all 100 pages....

well, ok just this time....

Lemme quote another well known member on this subject:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/amazon-prime-flex-delivery.37893/page-67#post-1177760

Thanks, GrandpaD


----------



## Vmiyoshi

I was just thinking, I remember reading between the lines in one of the emails Amazon sent me about some rule changes - that they keep score on issues/problems you have. Like if your late, or you miss a block you accepted. I wonder if they "throttle" you somehow when it comes time to get blocks? 
Just a thought...


----------



## kmatt

Vmiyoshi said:


> I was just thinking, I remember reading between the lines in one of the emails Amazon sent me about some rule changes - that they keep score on issues/problems you have. Like if your late, or you miss a block you accepted. I wonder if they "throttle" you somehow when it comes time to get blocks?
> Just a thought...


They definitely play games. Know this - This is not a full time job, it is a gig and treat it as such. They don't want drivers working much more than 20 hours a week for obvious job classification future rulings.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

Yeah I understand the "gig" status. That's how I label it in my head anyway.
I don't mind doing up to 20 hours, I want all those 20 hours. This week I have been bearly able to get 4... :-(


----------



## galileo5

kmatt said:


> They don't want drivers working much more than 20 hours a week for obvious job classification future rulings.


Will you clarify?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

I suggest anyone having this issue with white screen and inability to grab blocks to send feedback via the app or to support.
LET ME BE CLEAR...this is not to ***** about not getting blocks/work. It's to make note of an issue that obviously LOT's of drivers have. If
it is in fact an app issue more complaints will get if fixed faster.

The more drivers that make note of it the more attention it will get.
I've missed 4 days in a row and that is odd. I missed maybe once a week up until this last update/week. So, something changed or "broke".

On the flex application page is says "work when you want"!!!? MY ASS! This is work when they "let" you! Yeh, i'm up early again "hopeing" for an open block and getting real f'ing annoyed! I'm want to work and am ready to work........but can't!

Now....i'm not convinced that I know the cause. I don't know if it's phone, app or by design issues at this point in time. But from what i've read so far, I think we can rule out phone issues in general.


----------



## kmatt

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I suggest anyone having this issue with white screen and inability to grab blocks to send feedback via the app or to support.
> LET ME BE CLEAR...this is not to ***** about not getting blocks/work. It's to make note of an issue that obviously LOT's of drivers have. If
> it is in fact an app issue more complaints will get if fixed faster.
> 
> The more drivers that make note of it the more attention it will get.
> I've missed 4 days in a row and that is odd. I missed maybe once a week up until this last update/week. So, something changed or "broke".
> 
> On the flex application page is says "work when you want"!!!? MY ASS! This is work when they "let" you! Yeh, i'm up early again "hopeing" for an open block and getting real f'ing annoyed! I'm want to work and am ready to work........but can't!
> 
> Now....i'm not convinced that I know the cause. I don't know if it's phone, app or by design issues at this point in time. But from what i've read so far, I think we can rule out phone issues in general.


I think it's by design and it's here to stay. It's too clean looking for it to be an app issue/error. All of us drivers have contacted support about the WS and not a one of us got a generic copy and paste reply about it. I've said this all along, their goal is to have a million people work 10 hours a week.


----------



## galileo5

kmatt said:


> their goal is to have a million people work 10 hours a week.


Why do you believe that?


----------



## kmatt

galileo5 said:


> Why do you believe that?


Flood the market with a ton drivers. Uber does it. There will always be someone else to drive when driver supply is high enough. Less hours = higher driver supply which is good for amazon.


----------



## limepro

Less liability on their part too, avoids driver fatigue and drivers working "full time" the more time on the road the more likely an accident will happen. I have started getting the screen too. On Monday and Thursday it was fine, the last few days it has been really bad.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Another swing and a miss tonight! **** ME!

I think there is not doubt Amazon want's to keep drivers from looking at this as full time work. As limepro said, to keep liability down is probably first and foremost and let's face it, they have to tread lightly to avoid a multitude of lawsuits.

Guess back to looking for another gig. I'll be lucky to squeeze 3 blocks in this week.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

I don't know if an older version helps with grabbing blocks. I just tried just now at 10PM. I saw my block, and when I went to grab it, it wouldn't let me. 
Kept hitting accept, over and over until I quit, backed out and nothing...


----------



## cynamin

Same here


----------



## prosidius

Was finally able to snatch a block for tomorrow. There must be a better system than just putting blocks up for grabs and whoevers quickest gets it. In days where I cant grab a block for the day after, I stalk the app and hope a block opens up (and usually does).


----------



## Shangsta

galileo5 said:


> Will you clarify?


If drivers get too many hours the company opens itself up to a lot of things. Uber drivers in my city are trying to unionize. There was the lawsuit last year of Prime Now drivers suing Amazon.

If the job is a gig to you, you're less likely to fight for things like benefits.


----------



## Shangsta

prosidius said:


> Did my first run today. The warehouse is unmarked and I would have had no idea where to go if I didn't see someone with one of those vests sitting outside. Drove into the warehouse and picked up 37 packages to be delievered about 15-20 miles away. I did not have a method of sorting the packages other than leaving the envelopes in the front. I dug around the pile for the first few trips before I pretty much was able to find each package in seconds. Took me 2:45 to deliver all the packages. Not too bad.
> 
> Amazon's navigation wasn't terrible but I would like to have a way to feed the addresses into google maps or waze, like how Uber and Lyft does it. All the places I delivered to were houses so I didn't have to return to the warehouse. Towards the end I was developing a rhythm and from getting out of my car to getting back in, was about 20 seconds.


Once you get the hang of it it's pretty sweet. I use Waze when the Amazon address looks iffy, I have had the app take me 10-15 minutes off course to an address that is ultimately wrong.

The delivery app will take me to an 810 20 Avenue that does not exist. Waze will correct it and take me to 810 20th Avenue where I actually need to go.


----------



## Shangsta

prosidius said:


> Was delivering packages, driving down the road and an idiot in the opposite direction was coming towards me in my lane to pass the other guy. Had to drive in the ditch. No mechanical damage, but the passenger side of the front bumper was partially off/hanging lose. Was able to clip it in a little bit back in place. I put in a screw just to be safe that it won't fall off.
> 
> In my area it seems we only deliver to the wealthy areas. I was delivering to mansions with drive ways blocks long, places with intercoms, you name it. Today I delivered a package to the biggest house I've seen in my life. I didn't know metro Milwaukee had homes these big.
> 
> Had my first undeliverable package. House was gated, no access code given. Tried calling the customer, goes directly to voice mail. Support just said to mark it as undeliverable and return it to the station.


I've thrown many a packages over the fence and called it a "safe location."


----------



## Shangsta

J.F.R. said:


> I literally died laughing at the
> 
> Also regarding you taking packages back, I would have waited till someone came in through the gates and I would have walked through. No way in the world am I going back to the station for anything. Even on Sunday when I had deliver to a business I left it right there at the closed door!


Agreed, the only exception I make is if my delivery is in the same city as the fulfillment center.

I wait at gates all the time in apartment complexes for someone to let me in. I imagine a gate at a private home you don't have as much luck. Sometimes the app will tell you, you are out of the highlighted area depending how big their residence is.


----------



## gaj

Shangsta said:


> Agreed, the only exception I make is if my delivery is in the same city as the fulfillment center.
> 
> I wait at gates all the time in apartment complexes for someone to let me in. I imagine a gate at a private home you don't have as much luck. Sometimes the app will tell you, you are out of the highlighted area depending how big their residence is.


Sometimes you can go into the itinerary to the next delivery and get a gate code. Apartments suck, but sometimes that works for gated communities. I started a list (on paper) of gated communities and the gate codes since a lot of times the delivery does not include them. I try and be nice to my fellow drivers and always add a gate code if I know it and the delivery does not include it.

g


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

prosidius said:


> Was finally able to snatch a block for tomorrow. There must be a better system than just putting blocks up for grabs and whoevers quickest gets it. In days where I cant grab a block for the day after, I stalk the app and hope a block opens up (and usually does).


 Every night I say the same thing....."there must be a better way"? I doubt it will change as it works to amazon advantage and obviously that is all that matters to them.
I know how to fish and do it all the time. Not only am I unable to grab a 10pm block but fishing has also been out of reach for me. Only one opportunity yesterday for a block. Came in at 12:10 for a 1pm block. Had to pass as wasn't enough time to get to warehouse.

I'm beginning to think i'm in the "Penalty box"? Had my first returns this past week. 2 blocks in a row had packages that couldn't be delivered. One no apartment number, 3 pkgs left, 30 minutes back to warehouse, brought all back. Worked with support to try to deliver and they said sorry, back to warehouse.
Next block on saturday they send me to 2 different business, 4 packages, both closed. Undeliverable as well as another improperly addressed package with a customer I called who says it's not them? Oh well.....back again to warehouse. 
I do my best NOT to return to the warehouse as it's almost always a 20-40 mile trip for me. After 1700 packages and 35 or more blocks not one return. After the returns.....NO BLOCKS FOR YOU! 

Amazon really knows how to make people dislike them and I see why people have such disdain for them!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Shangsta said:


> If drivers get too many hours the company opens itself up to a lot of things. Uber drivers in my city are trying to unionize. There was the lawsuit last year of Prime Now drivers suing Amazon.
> 
> If the job is a gig to you, you're less likely to fight for things like benefits.


 The lawsuit from the prime now drivers was when they subcontracted with another company to provide the drivers. The drivers were basically suing the company they worked directly for and included amazon in the suit. After that lawsuit amazon decided to run the flex program directly as they do now.

Uber is dealing with a lot of growing pains and Amazon will eventually too. Seems going in the same direction, pissing off all their drivers and making it hard to scrape a living out of it or work as you wish/want.


----------



## UTX1

Shangsta said:


> I've thrown many a packages over the fence and called it a "safe location."


Okay, BUT if you worked for UPS you could also enjoy the added benefit of
pissing on the customer's house after shot-putting their package over the fence.


----------



## cco

Dallas-DDA1-I dont see no blocks at 10pm, i have been trying for the past 2 days nothing shows up, is this a normal for dallas?I never experienced this in houston. Am wondering whats going on in Dallas. In houston, blocks are usually sent out at 10pm and between 3.30-5.00am. How does it work in Dallas.


----------



## cynamin

cco said:


> Dallas-DDA1-I dont see no blocks at 10pm, i have been trying for the past 2 days nothing shows up, is this a normal for dallas?I never experienced this in houston. Am wondering whats going on in Dallas. In houston, blocks are usually sent out at 10pm and between 3.30-5.00am. How does it work in Dallas.


They appear exactly at 10p and gone when you blink :-(


----------



## UTX1

cco said:


> \ How does it work in Dallas.


Very simple. In Dallas the spooks are in charge of everything.
If you were to pass thru the looking glass into wonderland in search of Alice,
within 5 minutes you'd realize you're in Plano near Frisco off of Custer and 121.
Madhatters, weird rabbits, horny-smiling cats and strippers named Alice.


----------



## UTX1

cynamin said:


> They appear exactly at 10p and gone when you blink :-(


.....AND where have you been, Cynamin ?

I could hardly sleep wondering what might have become of you on the Amazon trail.


----------



## cynamin

I have been here the entire time. I thought sbout you Monday when I didn't get a blk on Sunday night. 

Shucks, I could have road with you 

The facility was scarce today. Did they send most of the workers to Coopell.


----------



## UTX1

cynamin said:


> I have been here the entire time. I thought sbout you Monday when I didn't get a blk on Sunday night.
> 
> Shucks, I could have road with you
> 
> The facility was scarce today. Did they send most of the workers to Coopell.


Shucks is right ! Though about you too. I should see a psychiatrist maybe. 

No, the way I understand it the deal is DDA2 is getting ready to officially launch and 
in the process of going online. More officially, it's supposed to be at the end of the month,
but Facilities and Safety and all the engineers and so forth are over there now doing the do.

East side/Garland and all that area. Some of the more familiar staff may be headed that way.
Of course they'll create new spots for the site and will hire (& over-hire) a fine group of misfits
for the building, but having a few veteran station staff members will help kick things off.


----------



## cynamin

Did you see my post about Ft Worth hiring. I found it on craigslist today. I know they are hiring warehouse workers part time. That's on craigslist too. 

You don't need a Dr...


----------



## J.F.R.

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Every night I say the same thing....."there must be a better way"? I doubt it will change as it works to amazon advantage and obviously that is all that matters to them.
> I know how to fish and do it all the time. Not only am I unable to grab a 10pm block but fishing has also been out of reach for me. Only one opportunity yesterday for a block. Came in at 12:10 for a 1pm block. Had to pass as wasn't enough time to get to warehouse.
> 
> I'm beginning to think i'm in the "Penalty box"? Had my first returns this past week. 2 blocks in a row had packages that couldn't be delivered. One no apartment number, 3 pkgs left, 30 minutes back to warehouse, brought all back. Worked with support to try to deliver and they said sorry, back to warehouse.
> Next block on saturday they send me to 2 different business, 4 packages, both closed. Undeliverable as well as another improperly addressed package with a customer I called who says it's not them? Oh well.....back again to warehouse.
> I do my best NOT to return to the warehouse as it's almost always a 20-40 mile trip for me. After 1700 packages and 35 or more blocks not one return. After the returns.....NO BLOCKS FOR YOU!
> 
> Amazon really knows how to make people dislike them and I see why people have such disdain for them!


It seems that Amazon would rather you deliver it anyways....

Honestly EVERY single day I have tried to get a block at 10pm it has worked, so who knows.... I have an S7 EDGE but not sure if that's why..... Also I've NEVER returned an item, even if the business is closed I will just leave it at the door.....

Also weird thing happened to me a couple of weeks ago, I accept a block while still working on my current one, but didn't finish till about 5hrs due to some connectivity issues so I didn't do the second block, but I got PAID for both blocks anyways..... lol

Also I was working at the Post Office and let me tell you it must be one of the WORST jobs I ever had, consider any and everyone lucky here working for Amazon. Working for the US POST office you have like 800 deliveries you have to do that day, mail to every house and about 30-40 parcels as well. Crazy in that hot ass truck with NO AC, should be against the law.....


----------



## galileo5

cco said:


> Dallas-DDA1-I dont see no blocks at 10pm, i have been trying for the past 2 days nothing shows up, is this a normal for dallas?I never experienced this in houston. Am wondering whats going on in Dallas. In houston, blocks are usually sent out at 10pm and between 3.30-5.00am. How does it work in Dallas.


It's not a problem with the app; business is just slow. Plenty of blocks will be available again as people get ready to buy gifts for the shopping holiday.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

J.F.R. said:


> It seems that Amazon would you just rather deliver it anyways....
> 
> Honestly EVERY single day I have tried to get a block at 10pm it has worked, so who knows.... I have an S7 EDGE but not sure if that's why..... Also I have NEVER returned an item, even if the business is closed I will just leave it at the door.....
> 
> Also wired thing happened to me a couple of weeks ago, I accept a block while still working on my current one, but didn't finish till about 5hrs due to some connectivity issues so I didn't do the second block, but I got PAID for both blocks anyways..... lol
> 
> Also I was working at the Post Office and let me tell you it must be one of the WORST jobs I ever had, consider any and everyone lucky here working for Amazon. Working for the US POST office you have like 800 deliveries you have to do that day, mail to every house and about 30-40 parcels as well. Crazy in that hot ass truck with NO AC, should be against the law.....


Welcome back to the grind. As you found out, the grass is always greener on the other side.......until you get there! 

I do my best to NOT return packages as well. But after 38 blocks or so it had to happen. Couldn't leave the packages in the neighborhood I was at and the front doors were 50ft away behind 8 to 10 ft fence/gate and locked down. Was in Miami shores off 79th street so, you don't drop packages in those hoods.
Think I may bite the bullet get a new phone today and switch to T mo see how that goes. Hate that I have to do that just for this gig but i've missed blocks for this whole f'ing week! Still unsure where the problem is and why it changed all the sudden?

The fishing sucks too.....no bites since sunday?? App is open all day long.


----------



## limepro

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Welcome back to the grind. As you found out, the grass is always greener on the other side.......until you get there!
> 
> I do my best to NOT return packages as well. But after 38 blocks or so it had to happen. Couldn't leave the packages in the neighborhood I was at and the front doors were 50ft away behind 8 to 10 ft fence/gate and locked down. Was in Miami shores off 79th street so, you don't drop packages in those hoods.
> Think I may bite the bullet get a new phone today and switch to T mo see how that goes. Hate that I have to do that just for this gig but i've missed blocks for this whole f'ing week! Still unsure where the problem is and why it changed all the sudden?
> 
> The fishing sucks too.....no bites since sunday?? App is open all day long.


Miami has been like that since the update, everyone is complaining about the white screen when you try to grab a block. I don't think switching will help as it is people with all different phones on all different services.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

limepro said:


> Miami has been like that since the update, everyone is complaining about the white screen when you try to grab a block. I don't think switching will help as it is people with all different phones on all different services.


 Appreciate that input limepro. There are a couple people in this forum I take their word as good and honest info, you're one of them. 
I'm also not convinced it's anything in particular, including my phone, just a combination of things for me. 
Since I see very little on the fly notifications anymore I assume it's a slowdown here as well as noted in other threads.


----------



## J.F.R.

limepro said:


> Miami has been like that since the update, everyone is complaining about the white screen when you try to grab a block. I don't think switching will help as it is people with all different phones on all different services.


I've never received any flash white screen and have been able to grab a block everyday...... Hopefully I never get it either


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

I used the occasion as an excuse and upgraded to another phone. Yeh, cheap, got the zte. A lot of phone for the money. 
Interesting things happened.....have been doing speed tests on my connections all week trying to figure shit out, data and wireless. Speeds as of late on phone have been pitiful, 11 mbps for data connection and sometimes 15 mbps on wifi, these have been on good days and times. Fluctuating through the day and night. Was averaging about 8-9 mbps and sometimes even as low as 6. Of course around the 10pm times I was logging the slowest speeds for both. 
New phone.....first 2 tests......20 mbps down and up on data, for wifi 29 mbps on download 6 up??? Almost doubled my speeds?? 
That's promising and hopefully will be more consistent. Time will tell.
Honestly don't know if newer hardware is able to account for this kind of increase?

And as I was doing my wifi test....as soon as I setup the wifi connection and was logged in, notification comes up for 12:30 block!!! hahahahahahah......are you kidding me??!!  Of course not enough time for me as usual. 
Glanced at the notification.....it now says "hurry they go quickly" or something to that affect....don't recall that before but maybe because I was frantically trying to get to the app and didn't pay attention!


----------



## J.F.R.

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I used the occasion as an excuse and upgraded to another phone. Yeh, cheap, got the zte. A lot of phone for the money.
> Interesting things happened.....have been doing speed tests on my connections all week trying to figure shit out, data and wireless. Speeds as of late on phone have been pitiful, 11 mbps for data connection and sometimes 15 mbps on wifi, these have been on good days and times. Fluctuating through the day and night. Was averaging about 8-9 mbps and sometimes even as low as 6. Of course around the 10pm times I was logging the slowest speeds for both.
> New phone.....first 2 tests......20 mbps down and up on data, for wifi 29 mbps on download 6 up??? Almost doubled my speeds??
> That's promising and hopefully will be more consistent. Time will tell.
> Honestly don't know if newer hardware is able to account for this kind of increase?
> 
> And as I was doing my wifi test....as soon as I setup the wifi connection and was logged in, notification comes up for 12:30 block!!! hahahahahahah......are you kidding me??!!  Of course not enough time for me as usual.
> Glanced at the notification.....it now says "hurry they go quickly" or something to that affect....don't recall that before but maybe because I was frantically trying to get to the app and didn't pay attention!


Yeah good stuff..... I have like I said an S7 EDGE and I got pop up notifications as well, got some today but currently doing another side job so No Flex today. Honestly I can't even imagine working on anything less than the best phone currently out, I upgrade every year to the latest and greatest. I mean S7 EDGE with 4GBS ram obviously must be better than a lesser phone, at least I think?

Excuse the "tool" talk, I just have always been a fan of the latest and greatest tech since a child
peace


----------



## prosidius

So I had an interesting experience today...

I deliver 2 packages to a high school, app then tells me the next delivery is in Texas (19 hours away). WTF. I check the last package I have in my car. The address label is for the high school I just delivered to, odd. Ok whatever, I give them that package too and call support and give them the TBA numbers for the 3 packages I delivered to the school. 1 of the 2 packages I originally delivered to the school was not marked as leaving the d/c. I try scanning the package, and sure enough, it won't let me. I'm pretty certain I scanned it when I left the d/c but maybe I forgot. I'm told the d/c will have to fix it and I should try calling them. Well guess what? They don't have a phone number. Drive 15 minutes back to the d/c and they fix the issue with the package and it scans into the app now. They still don't know why my app is sending me to Texas. They also use my phone to mark the Texas order as deliverable. I go back to deliver the package to the high school, app sends me to the d/c again to turn in this package that was supposed to goto Texas. I have no more packages, so I just say GPS isnt working and head home.


----------



## UTX1

Well, if you decide to drive it all the way to Texas next time, hit one of us up down here.
A good meal and cold one is waitin' on ya'. Welcome anytime, Wisconsin !
I'll try to roundup a couple of cute cowgirls too, if I know you're headed this way.
Hope you like blondes, we're covered in 'em down here. Take some back home, if you want.


----------



## prosidius

UTX1 said:


> Well, if you decide to drive it all the way to Texas next time, hit one of us up down here.
> A good meal and cold one is waitin' on ya'. Welcome anytime, Wisconsin !
> I'll try to roundup a couple of cute cowgirls too, if I know you're headed this way.
> Hope you like blondes, we're covered in 'em down here. Take some back home, if you want.


I've been to Texas a few times. Went to Houston and Galveston. Saw the space center. Drove through Amarillo. The app was sending me to Katy, Texas.

In all seriousness, I discovered how useless support is though.


----------



## UTX1

prosidius said:


> In all seriousness, I discovered how useless support is though.


No joke, they're a dumb as a box of rocks.

The other day, a package was missing the apartment number.
I broke one of my cardinal rules and actually called support to ask
if this customer's apartment number was anywhere on the system.
I would have rather asked the leasing office to look it up if they had been open.
The phone number was not on the label, as is usually the case or I would have
called the customer directly. Trying to save a trip back to the station.

Support told me they COULD NOT provide that information due to CUSTOMER PRIVACY.

Stop * Deep Breath* Okay * Now....Are you F'ing serious ?? !!

How do you deliver the package if the address is a secret ?? !!

This was my fault. It's a complete waste of time for anyone who calls support
for any help or anything other than to ask if they have prince albert in the can
or to ask for mike hunt or they want oliver closeoff or somebody like that.

Certified morons.


----------



## limepro

J.F.R. said:


> I've never received any flash white screen and have been able to grab a block everyday...... Hopefully I never get it either


Do you do prime now or regular packages? I have heard it from quite a few that do prime now.


----------



## kmatt

UTX1 said:


> No joke, they're a dumb as a box of rocks.
> 
> The other day, a package was missing the apartment number.
> I broke one of my cardinal rules and actually called support to ask
> if this customer's apartment number was anywhere on the system.
> I would have rather asked the leasing office to look it up if they had been open.
> The phone number was not on the label, as is usually the case or I would have
> called the customer directly. Trying to save a trip back to the station.
> 
> Support told me they COULD NOT provide that information due to CUSTOMER PRIVACY.
> 
> Stop * Deep Breath* Okay * Now....Are you F'ing serious ?? !!
> 
> How do you deliver the package if the address is a secret ?? !!
> 
> This was my fault. It's a complete waste of time for anyone who calls support
> for any help or anything other than to ask if they have prince albert in the can
> or to ask for mike hunt or they want oliver closeoff or somebody like that.
> 
> Certified morons.


The absolute only reason I call support is if my app crashes right after I scan my packages and doesn't recognize my scan after I have already given the customer their packages. It's just easier to call support to get them to mark it as delivered. That is their only purpose or use to me, period.


----------



## prosidius

UTX1 said:


> No joke, they're a dumb as a box of rocks.
> 
> The other day, a package was missing the apartment number.
> I broke one of my cardinal rules and actually called support to ask
> if this customer's apartment number was anywhere on the system.
> I would have rather asked the leasing office to look it up if they had been open.
> The phone number was not on the label, as is usually the case or I would have
> called the customer directly. Trying to save a trip back to the station.
> 
> Support told me they COULD NOT provide that information due to CUSTOMER PRIVACY.
> 
> Stop * Deep Breath* Okay * Now....Are you F'ing serious ?? !!
> 
> How do you deliver the package if the address is a secret ?? !!
> 
> This was my fault. It's a complete waste of time for anyone who calls support
> for any help or anything other than to ask if they have prince albert in the can
> or to ask for mike hunt or they want oliver closeoff or somebody like that.
> 
> Certified morons.


Do you not have the option to call the customer in the help screen? I do.

I learned not to do late night blocks. They are all packages that couldn't be delivered the first time for whatever reason (incorrect address, business closed, etc). It took me the full 2 hour block to deliver 13 packages and run back to the d/c.


----------



## UTX1

prosidius said:


> Do you not have the option to call the customer in the help screen? I do.


You can only call the customer if there is a valid phone number in the system for that customer.
When there is not one, the help option is worthless. When the Ph # is missing from the label,
that's usually an indication that the customer has updated the delivery address at some point,
but not the telephone number associated with the amazon account.

Obviously, it's even worse when they forget to put the apartment number.

Most re-attempted deliveries are utter bullshjt. It makes no sense to me that a package 
has been out for delivery since 9 or 10 am or noon or whenever and then came back
to the warehouse because the business was closed all day and now it's 6pm
and a driver is going back to try again ? Either the business really was closed that day
(maybe it was a Sunday ? or legit closed on Monday) or someone just brought it 
back because it's 4pm and that's all he or she is going to do for $72.

No Safe Location ? There usually is one.
Can't find the address ? I found it. Someone's an idiot.
Wrong address ? why send it out again uncorrected? 
Why even pick that up again without checking it first.
Access problem? I can walk through walls. There is no access problem.

I work with a lot of lazy people. However, it's quite okay
because the people we work for are also very lazy as well.


----------



## galileo5

A first for me was delivery instructions on where _not_ to deliver it. The address on the label read, "do not leave package in front of the door." These instructions weren't in the notes section of the app -- but on the label itself right below the actual address. There was also a handwritten note addressed to couriers taped to the mailbox stating to ring the doorbell for someone to answer -- and if nobody answers, not to leave the package.

Bullshit. Don't leave instructions on where _not_ to leave it. If your address isn't safe, tell us where to leave it or get an Amazon locker.


----------



## UTX1

galileo5 said:


> A first for me was delivery instructions on where _not_ to deliver it.


That's a good one. Here's a better (or worse) one:

Sign on the door at the delivery address said,
"If you are delivering something
please do not knock or ring bell.
Just leave it at the door. 
If the package disappears,
we'll just call for a refund. Thank you."

Are you kidding ? This sounds like pre-meditated theft in progress.
I called the customer on this one and said the package required a signature.
She came out from BEHIND the house's backyard gate and signed as
a "receptionist/doorman". I don't people like this. Just can't be bothered.


----------



## J.F.R.

limepro said:


> Do you do prime now or regular packages? I have heard it from quite a few that do prime now.


Regular packages....

Also I had a notice as well stating do not leave at front door...... So I just threw it in the BackYard....... Honestly I'm a Savage out here, you people have no idea.......


----------



## gaj

I've gone from ringing and waiting to super ninja.... hide by the front door and ring bell, over the fence to the back door, clever hiding spot here and there with a note, locked gate- i'm getting pretty good at tossing all the way to the front door, gated communities with no code- look up the next few pkgs or follow someone in (got a good list of gate codes now as well), apartments all go to the leasing office, business closed- leave next door with note, etc. 

My packages are all pre-sorted by route (takes a few extra min when loading, but really helps when finding the next package.)

Most of my routes of 50-60 packages are done in 2-2.5 hours with few returns. It helps a little if I can choose between two carts and make an educated guess on the better zip code/neighborhood, but that isn't guaranteed to help much.

Of course, I occasionally get screwed (today sucked, 41 packages in almost 3.25 hours due to college campus shenanigans) but no packages to return to the warehouse....

g


----------



## J.F.R.

gaj said:


> I've gone from ringing and waiting to super ninja.... hide by the front door and ring bell, over the fence to the back door, clever hiding spot here and there with a note, locked gate- i'm getting pretty good at tossing all the way to the front door, gated communities with no code- look up the next few pkgs or follow someone in (got a good list of gate codes now as well), apartments all go to the leasing office, business closed- leave next door with note, etc.
> 
> My packages are all pre-sorted by route (takes a few extra min when loading, but really helps when finding the next package.)
> 
> Most of my routes of 50-60 packages are done in 2-2.5 hours with few returns. It helps a little if I can choose between two carts and make an educated guess on the better zip code/neighborhood, but that isn't guaranteed to help much.
> 
> Of course, I occasionally get screwed (today sucked, 41 packages in almost 3.25 hours due to college campus shenanigans) but no packages to return to the warehouse....
> 
> g


You know what's been a problem for me is some areas I don't have reception, this has slowed me down. Also I think it's amazing the amount of people that don't provide any Gate Code and you have to find a way to get in. I've done a 4hr block in as fast as 2 hrs and as much as 5hrs. On average I would say I'm done in about 2.5-3hrs tops every day. Did;t do it yesterday, I'm scheduled for today but I'm up editing (video) so don't know if I'm a go in tomorrow.

Overall it's a descent job, like that they pay every week. My only knock is only one block a day. I would rather due two, 3 hours blocks at $108 then a single 4hr block at $72. But then we have the problem of finishing early and having to wait for your second block.....


----------



## UTX1

gaj said:


> I've gone from ringing and waiting to super ninja....


Super Ninja ! That's awesome! 

I don't really care to pick and choose any more.
Just gimme the damn boxes and let me be on my way.
Scan, load and hit the road.
I'm leaving out with the mindset that I'll be back in 4 hours,
but none of this crap is coming back with me.


----------



## gaj

To be clear... I am not reckless... I have NOT done the things other drivers have done:

- Dump a brand new printer OUTSIDE of a closed UPS store in a busy strip mall on a Sunday morning (UPS clerk was furious about that when I did a delivery on a Monday, told him we are IC's and call Amazon about it with the tracking number.)
- Dump a load of apartment packages over a closed gate because they could not get in
- Guess at an address and get it completely wrong
- Leave a package in a totally sketchy neighborhood in plain view

I am just getting good at getting the package securely delivered to the proper address in a way that the customer will always find it.

If there are legitimate access issues, bad addresses, or can't leave it safely it goes back to the warehouse per my agreement with Amazon.

g


----------



## UTX1

gaj said:


> I am just getting good at getting the package securely delivered to the proper address in a way that the customer will always find it.


This is paramount. Purpose of the job. The reason Flex was launched.
Besides getting blocks, there's not much else to doing this gig.
Time is a factor and a consideration for all parties, but 1st is this, per your quote.

If you do this relatively well and are consistent and don't cause any other issues,
Amazon will keep these drivers and cut others who don't when housecleaning is required.


----------



## limepro

J.F.R. said:


> Regular packages....
> 
> Also I had a notice as well stating do not leave at front door...... So I just threw it in the BackYard....... Honestly I'm a Savage out here, you people have no idea.......


I do prime now, getting hours can be brutal.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

limepro said:


> I do prime now, getting hours can be brutal.


 It's happening with both types of drivers obviously. You're prime now i'm a logistics guy so we both are dealing with it while others aren't? Another issue I have with this program, no communication about these things and we have to stumble around and guess.

Update on new phone.....it's a FAIL! Don't waste your money on a new phone if you have problems and don't have too. Got a nice new phone and no way to make money!!??  Oooooohhhh well!

I posted this in another forum about blocks. Miami gardens only releases 6, 4 hour blocks at 10pm from 10am to 12:30. Last night I only saw 10am to 11 or 11:30?? Did anyone else notice? That's only 4, 4 hour blocks? So, hours have been cut down it seems.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

J.F.R. said:


> You know what's been a problem for me is some areas I don't have reception, this has slowed me down. Also I think it's amazing the amount of people that don't provide any Gate Code and you have to find a way to get in. I've done a 4hr block in as fast as 2 hrs and as much as 5hrs. On average I would say I'm done in about 2.5-3hrs tops every day. Did;t do it yesterday, I'm scheduled for today but I'm up editing (video) so don't know if I'm a go in tomorrow.
> 
> Overall it's a descent job, like that they pay every week. My only knock is only one block a day. I would rather due two, 3 hours blocks at $108 then a single 4hr block at $72. But then we have the problem of finishing early and having to wait for your second block.....


Which areas are you're dead spots? I have all sorts of trouble around 595 and university. Think that's weird as the density there is pretty tight, you have Nova university and some hospitals around there but I lose my signal every time there. But there are other spots off university that I have problems as well.
Pembroke pines has a few dead spots and of course on the western edge of Weston you're just about in no man's land.
I was considering switching providers but i'm not doing anything else specifically for this gig at this point. It seems to be a dead end for me.


----------



## J.F.R.

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> It's happening with both types of drivers obviously. You're prime now i'm a logistics guy so we both are dealing with it while others aren't? Another issue I have with this program, no communication about these things and we have to stumble around and guess.
> 
> Update on new phone.....it's a FAIL! Don't waste your money on a new phone if you have problems and don't have too. Got a nice new phone and no way to make money!!??  Oooooohhhh well!
> 
> I posted this in another forum about blocks. Miami gardens only releases 6, 4 hour blocks at 10pm from 10am to 12:30. Last night I only saw 10am to 11 or 11:30?? Did anyone else notice? That's only 4, 4 hour blocks? So, hours have been cut down it seems.


I still don't see it..... I got a block last night for 10:30pm but I let it go this morning as I was up all night editing ( I video edit) So yeah I've been able to get blocks everyday..... I think I released the block around 9am this morning. Now regarding my dead spots I have two. Anywhere way out west by Davie SouthWest Ranches and the worst for me is Pembroke Pines area around the mall.

I'm on Sprint so maybe I don't have service in that area. Regardless like I said I would rather work 2 days 4 blocks instead of 4 days 4 blocks. The little $288-$500 I make on the side is fine, but honestly won't be doing it for much longer as don;t like putting so much wear and tear on my vehicle + looking to get into another Federal job.

I was at the Post Office for close to two months, but it simply didn't work out for me and the truth is you should definitely get paid mor money for the amount of work you have to do there. Over 800 delivers everyday for $16.06 an hour is insane...... Looking to get into the Feds or similar career filed now.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

J.F.R. said:


> I still don't see it..... I got a block last night for 10:30pm but I let it go this morning as I was up all night editing ( I video edit) So yeah I've been able to get blocks everyday..... I think I released the block around 9am this morning. Now regarding my dead spots I have two. Anywhere way out west by Davie SouthWest Ranches and the worst for me is Pembroke Pines area around the mall.
> 
> I'm on Sprint so maybe I don't have service in that area. Regardless like I said I would rather work 2 days 4 blocks instead of 4 days 4 blocks. The little $288-$500 I make on the side is fine, but honestly won't be doing it for much longer as don;t like putting so much wear and tear on my vehicle + looking to get into another Federal job.
> 
> I was at the Post Office for close to two months, but it simply didn't work out for me and the truth is you should definitely get paid mor money for the amount of work you have to do there. Over 800 delivers everyday for $16.06 an hour is insane...... Looking to get into the Feds or similar career filed now.


 Obviously there is something "amiss" with all this. Not to say it isn't common. I read a lot of this forum before I started and saw the same what seem to be patterns. Get good hours for some time, get locked out for some time. limepro is a perfect example of that as well as myself.
Also, i've been up since 6am, app open, phone close by.....not a single notification. Even if grabbed quickly the notification should have shown on my phone. So, i'm also not getting all notifications.

Another thread mentions Amazon or another company hiring drivers to deliver amazon packages? Last time I was at the warehouse it didn't register in my head but the number of amazon white vans was more than double, noticed a WHOLE lot of them and then realized I have noticed more of those drivers. 
Today on craigslist I found an add of what looks like someone "subbing" out deliveries, take a look at this:
http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/lbg/5712594826.html (saved the full add in text if the link doesn't post)
Very odd.....

Connectivity issues:
The mall is close to university I believe in pembroke pines so that area on university all the way to 595 I run into spotty problems. I'm on metro/t mobile network. Southwest ranches is sparse and I have issues in some ares there as well but expected since you're out in the "country".


----------



## ???

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> ....Today on craigslist I found an add of what looks like someone "subbing" out deliveries, take a look at this:...... (saved the full add in text if the link doesn't post)
> Very odd.....


Did you notice the compensation amount? "$73 for 2 hour shift". That has to be a typo plus what do they mean buy "Amazon Coral Gables". I wonder if it means it is for the Doral warehose or is there going to be another warehouse.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

??? said:


> Did you notice the compensation amount? "$73 for 2 hour shift". That has to be a typo plus what do they mean buy "Amazon Coral Gables". I wonder if it means it is for the Doral warehose or is there going to be another warehouse.


 I'm not sure what is actually up with that craigslist ad, but If I had to take a guess, I would lean towards some sort of scam. The main give away is the "Initiation remuneration"? Huh?
This isn't amazon. Could be a driver trying to take advantage of people or doing some "mlm"!  I know a couple guys named Alex in Miami gardens, they may even be part of this forum? It's a private unlisted number, probably a cell number.


----------



## Basmati

Just something interesting to note. I have the Amazon delivery app installed on 2 phones. Today I had both phones up and running ready to pick up a shift. I received notifications that shifts were available 4 times today, which itself is odd as most days I don't get any notification. But what is really strange is the notifications came in twice on each phone but all at different times and several hours apart. I did not receive the same notification on both phones. 
However all 4 times after getting the notification I clicked over to the Amazon app in less then a second but there was no shift to pick up.


----------



## Zenyatta

Question... When you all say you wait up til midnight to snag shifts, are you saying midnight your time zone or Pacific time zone?


----------



## J.F.R.

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Obviously there is something "amiss" with all this. Not to say it isn't common. I read a lot of this forum before I started and saw the same what seem to be patterns. Get good hours for some time, get locked out for some time. limepro is a perfect example of that as well as myself.
> Also, i've been up since 6am, app open, phone close by.....not a single notification. Even if grabbed quickly the notification should have shown on my phone. So, i'm also not getting all notifications.
> 
> Another thread mentions Amazon or another company hiring drivers to deliver amazon packages? Last time I was at the warehouse it didn't register in my head but the number of amazon white vans was more than double, noticed a WHOLE lot of them and then realized I have noticed more of those drivers.
> Today on craigslist I found an add of what looks like someone "subbing" out deliveries, take a look at this:
> http://miami.craigslist.org/mdc/lbg/5712594826.html (saved the full add in text if the link doesn't post)
> Very odd.....
> 
> Connectivity issues:
> The mall is close to university I believe in pembroke pines so that area on university all the way to 595 I run into spotty problems. I'm on metro/t mobile network. Southwest ranches is sparse and I have issues in some ares there as well but expected since you're out in the "country".


Honestly though who knows..... Like thankfully I have been able to get blocks every night for like the past two weeks, but who knows in the future..... Also yeah LimePro was definitely getting his blocks as well and things for him slowed up. Like I said though if I can get my extra $300+ on the side with this it's great for me, until I can land something more permanent. Luckily My Wife has a pretty descent job, but this is only temporarily for us....

peace


----------



## KeyLime

FYI Just in case you signed up in the beginning and were told you could work all you wanted. 

Amazon Flex provides a flexible opportunity for delivery partners looking to turn free time into supplemental or part-time income. Because of the strong interest in the program, the delivery blocks available to specific Delivery Partners may fluctuate week to week and are not guaranteed. As a reminder, we do not require or expect exclusive services from our Delivery Partners. If you want more delivery work than is available through Amazon Flex, we encourage you to make your services available to other customers.

Thank you


----------



## konoplya

kmatt said:


> Flood the market with a ton drivers. Uber does it. There will always be someone else to drive when driver supply is high enough. Less hours = higher driver supply which is good for amazon.


that's not true actually. i have a good relationship with both managers at my warehouse and they say that they keep only around 150 drivers for that warehouse. the people i see there are almost always the same guys and a lot of us know each other. i get blocks every day and i don't get weekly capped. i do 8 hour blocks as well and can do those every single day and so do others. a couple of my friends have been waiting for over a month to hear anything back from amazon and they won't get back to them. if they wanted to flood the market with drivers they'd hire them by now.


----------



## konoplya

gaj said:


> Sometimes you can go into the itinerary to the next delivery and get a gate code. Apartments suck, but sometimes that works for gated communities. I started a list (on paper) of gated communities and the gate codes since a lot of times the delivery does not include them. I try and be nice to my fellow drivers and always add a gate code if I know it and the delivery does not include it.
> 
> g


funny thing about that, i always add gate codes as well, but i've delivered to the same addresses in the past where i'd put in the gate code and it never showed up the next time.


----------



## konoplya

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> ..pissing off all their drivers and making it hard to scrape a living out of it or work as you wish/want.


pretty sure that was clear that they're not offering a full time gig when people signed up. if someone signed up thinking its a full time gig they should only be pissed off at themselves. its not rocket science.


----------



## konoplya

J.F.R. said:


> Yeah good stuff..... I have like I said an S7 EDGE and I got pop up notifications as well, got some today but currently doing another side job so No Flex today. Honestly I can't even imagine working on anything less than the best phone currently out, I upgrade every year to the latest and greatest. I mean S7 EDGE with 4GBS ram obviously must be better than a lesser phone, at least I think?
> 
> Excuse the "tool" talk, I just have always been a fan of the latest and greatest tech since a child
> peace


absolutely agree with you. i'm on S7 and it runs smooth as hell. always get blocks and no white screens.


----------



## konoplya

gaj said:


> I've gone from ringing and waiting to super ninja.... hide by the front door and ring bell, over the fence to the back door, clever hiding spot here and there with a note, locked gate- i'm getting pretty good at tossing all the way to the front door, gated communities with no code- look up the next few pkgs or follow someone in (got a good list of gate codes now as well), apartments all go to the leasing office, business closed- leave next door with note, etc.
> 
> My packages are all pre-sorted by route (takes a few extra min when loading, but really helps when finding the next package.)
> 
> Most of my routes of 50-60 packages are done in 2-2.5 hours with few returns. It helps a little if I can choose between two carts and make an educated guess on the better zip code/neighborhood, but that isn't guaranteed to help much.
> 
> Of course, I occasionally get screwed (today sucked, 41 packages in almost 3.25 hours due to college campus shenanigans) but no packages to return to the warehouse....
> 
> g


you're out of tolleson too right? what notes do you leave? do they give you notes at the warehouse or you just have your own? as for returning packages, i always bring them in the next day in the morning, eff that, i'm not going back to the warehouse.


----------



## Shangsta

konoplya said:


> btw, you're not supposed to be delivering past 4hrs, its in the contract. thats what you get paid for. if you're at 3.5 hours, just start heading back to the warehouse drop them off. the guys at amazon told me multiple times that its a huge liability issue for amazon and you're not supposed to be on the clock past 4 since that's your contracted time. if you have to bring back packages, then it is what it is. i never did that, but that's what i've been told. also, doing more than 48 packages (at least here) for 4hr block is too much as well. once i hit 48-50 i tell them i'm done, since that's what the managers told me to do. so if you're over that i'd stop and talk to the manager if i were you.


Not true at all when you take a bunch of packages you are supposed to deliver them. Amazons reasoning is if you finish a four hour block in two hours they don't cut your wage why would they allow you to just not finish?


----------



## konoplya

Shangsta said:


> Not true at all when you take a bunch of packages you are supposed to deliver them. Amazons reasoning is if you finish a four hour block in two hours they don't cut your wage why would they allow you to just not finish?


you can believe what you want of course.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Zenyatta said:


> Question... When you all say you wait up til midnight to snag shifts, are you saying midnight your time zone or Pacific time zone?


 The blocks are released at 10pm exactly every night for everyone. That is your local time.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

konoplya said:


> pretty sure that was clear that they're not offering a full time gig when people signed up. if someone signed up thinking its a full time gig they should only be pissed off at themselves. its not rocket science.


 Funny you say that why also saying you work everyday and get 8 hour blocks? Sounds likes full time for you? 
I only want 24 to 30 hours and can't get that. So, it's obviously other forces at work here and not just random.

You don't even follow the "rules" so to speak and keep packages in your vehicle!!??? What?? Yet you still get 8 hour blocks and work everyday? Hmmmm....maybe I should just break all the "rules" and i'll become one of the "special" drivers. As well we were told ONLY one block per day. So,
how you skirt the system and still get work everyday while the rest of us get shut out is beyond me?

If we do not return a package at our location you get an email the following day that says and i'm copying and pasting from the email: "our records indicate that you did not return one or more assigned packages to the station at the end of your block. We expect that delivery partners return all undeliverable packages back to the station at the end of their block."


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Basmati said:


> Just something interesting to note. I have the Amazon delivery app installed on 2 phones. Today I had both phones up and running ready to pick up a shift. I received notifications that shifts were available 4 times today, which itself is odd as most days I don't get any notification. But what is really strange is the notifications came in twice on each phone but all at different times and several hours apart. I did not receive the same notification on both phones.
> However all 4 times after getting the notification I clicked over to the Amazon app in less then a second but there was no shift to pick up.


 That is REAL interesting and goes to show that randomly blocks and notifications are released to different app installations at different times and not consistently. Actually not even when blocks are available. What that means exactly......not sure just yet but that's pretty shitty!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

konoplya said:


> btw, you're not supposed to be delivering past 4hrs, its in the contract. thats what you get paid for. if you're at 3.5 hours, just start heading back to the warehouse drop them off. the guys at amazon told me multiple times that its a huge liability issue for amazon and you're not supposed to be on the clock past 4 since that's your contracted time. if you have to bring back packages, then it is what it is. i never did that, but that's what i've been told. also, doing more than 48 packages (at least here) for 4hr block is too much as well. once i hit 48-50 i tell them i'm done, since that's what the managers told me to do. so if you're over that i'd stop and talk to the manager if i were you.


Show me where is says that? As Shangsta said, it says "you're expected to make ALL deliveries". They say some will take longer than the 4 hours and others less so you're EXPECTED to deal with that. Refusing more than 48 packages??? That's ridiculous and again, typically will get you put in the sand box at our location. You can complain about 70 packages, but 48....typical day and light load for us.

You seem to be FULL of misinformation or you have a "special" relationship with your warehouse people and get "special" treatment?

Or than again.....maybe i'm the ignorant one and being too cautious!!? Guess it's time to get down and dirty!!??


----------



## Electricifier

konoplya said:


> btw, you're not supposed to be delivering past 4hrs, its in the contract. thats what you get paid for. if you're at 3.5 hours, just start heading back to the warehouse drop them off. the guys at amazon told me multiple times that its a huge liability issue for amazon and you're not supposed to be on the clock past 4 since that's your contracted time. if you have to bring back packages, then it is what it is. i never did that, but that's what i've been told. also, doing more than 48 packages (at least here) for 4hr block is too much as well. once i hit 48-50 i tell them i'm done, since that's what the managers told me to do. so if you're over that i'd stop and talk to the manager if i were you.


Per our Independent Contractor Terms of Service: "The Delivery Period starts when you receive Deliverables and ends at the time the last Deliverable is delivered or returned as undeliverable to the drop-off point, in each case as designated by Amazon"

They limit us to 44 per 4 hour block in our market, but they do expect us to at least attempt to deliver each one


----------



## konoplya

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Funny you say that why also saying you work everyday and get 8 hour blocks? Sounds likes full time for you?
> I only want 24 to 30 hours and can't get that. So, it's obviously other forces at work here and not just random.
> 
> You don't even follow the "rules" so to speak and keep packages in your vehicle!!??? What?? Yet you still get 8 hour blocks and work everyday? Hmmmm....maybe I should just break all the "rules" and i'll become one of the "special" drivers. As well we were told ONLY one block per day. So,
> how you skirt the system and still get work everyday while the rest of us get shut out is beyond me?
> 
> If we do not return a package at our location you get an email the following day that says and i'm copying and pasting from the email: "our records indicate that you did not return one or more assigned packages to the station at the end of your block. We expect that delivery partners return all undeliverable packages back to the station at the end of their block."


we have 8 hour blocks here and I complete those in under 4. that's part time to me. maybe every market is different, I can only speak for myself.


----------



## konoplya

Electricifier said:


> Per our Independent Contractor Terms of Service: "The Delivery Period starts when you receive Deliverables and ends at the time the last Deliverable is delivered or returned as undeliverable to the drop-off point, in each case as designated by Amazon"
> 
> They limit us to 44 per 4 hour block in our market, but they do expect us to at least attempt to deliver each one


I always attempt and most of the time I don't have any returns


----------



## soypana

My warehouse has 3 types of deliveries route.

1. Cart has under 20 packages and go 30-40 miles away for your first stop. (that's more than 80 miles for a block)
2. Cart has 30-50 packages and go 20-30 miles away for your first stop.
3. Cart has 50-70 packages and go less than 20 miles for first stop. (but most of this packages are apartments)

And all this for 3 hour! $54 pay. I wouldn't mind this if it was for 4 hours, $72.

Which would you prefer?


----------



## cynamin

Regardless of which option, it still should be a 4 hr blk


----------



## UberPasco

In case anyone is still confused: Not all warehouses have the same parameters. Not all warehouses schedule the same, drop blocks the same, or give out routes the same. Warehouse don't have the same size pool of drivers or even operate the same hours. Amazon is tweaking our app and the warehouse app in various locations. 

The one thing that is the same for all: They want the packages delivered on time, whether it be 1 hr or 2nd day. And they could give a rat's ass who does it as long as it gets done. Good performance won't get you more hours. Poor performance will definitely get you less.


----------



## cynamin

UTX1 said:


> Lots of truth in this post.
> 
> Add to this, each site has average daily volume that will be greater
> or less than the volume of another given Delivery Station in the network.
> 
> Add this:
> % of each site that is Flex delivered vs. one of several 3rd party delivery service providers.
> 
> Example: Regionally, Texas has LoneStarOvernight (LSO), Dynamex and they just got
> a new one under contract recently and they're using rented cargo vans to service their
> contract with Amazon. UPS and the Post Office also continue to deliver for AMZN.
> In other markets (20 Flex cities) other companies have contracts that differ accordingly.
> 
> So, if a site is say, 50% Flex and 50% contract (other) there may be fewer blocks released
> for that site than if the site is say 70/30, or even one of the new DD betas that went 100% Flex.
> Balance that with variable volume and other stuff that goes on from site to site and it winds up
> the dynamics are tough to pin down. Cycle will change, expand, contract and fluctuate.
> 
> Amazon is obsessed with the numbers. They bet all the eggs on the farm for that day on numbers.
> Sometimes they get it pretty close, other times they're way off. To compensate, they fvck people over.
> It seems to be working out well, for Amazon that is......


In that case, they should outsource the driver overage to another facility. Give individuals the option to choose another location.

This crap of waiting for a blk at 10p and getting nothing is for the birds.


----------



## melissafj77

konoplya said:


> absolutely agree with you. i'm on S7 and it runs smooth as hell. always get blocks and no white screens.


I am on s7 edge had to upgrade from my G4 when i dropped it in water since i upgraded i get white screeen and havent picked a 10 pm shift used to average 9 blocks a week sometimes 10 the new updates suck


----------



## prosidius

Got one of the dreaded "a customer says they didn't receive a package you marked as delivered" emails. One is no big deal right?

There have been a few times that I wonder if I really should have left a package where I did, but the only option would be to return it to the d/c. Nothing that I can recall this week though.


----------



## cynamin

melissafj77 said:


> I am on s7 edge had to upgrade from my G4 when i dropped it in water since i upgraded i get white screeen and havent picked a 10 pm shift used to average 9 blocks a week sometimes 10 the new updates suck


I don't get a white screen. I just don't see the orange open box at 10p. Yet, I saw 3 open blks at 530p for 3 hrs this evening. I believe they expired bc they sat there for a while. Maybe all the usuals that take those blk was watching the Dallas game lol


----------



## UTX1

cynamin said:


> Maybe all the usuals that take those blk was watching the Dallas game lol


Personally, I think the rain discourages a fair share of the usual suspects.
That and anything less that a full 4hr/$72 payout per block, ppl tend to piss and moan.
...and it's Friday nite, plus back to school weekend and I'm losing count of all the
reasons why, but very true the blocks seldom stay available like that for more than a few seconds.


----------



## FlexZone

Guess I hit the scheduling jackpot this week. Got preassigned 4 hours blocks each day for the next 7 days! No 10pm scramble this week. I thought it was weird when last week I got 3 prescheduled shifts after not getting any for the past 5 months.


----------



## UTX1

FlexZone said:


> Guess I hit the scheduling jackpot this week. Got preassigned 4 hours blocks each day for the next 7 days! No 10pm scramble this week. I thought it was weird when last week I got 3 prescheduled shifts after not getting any for the past 5 months.


you can still add a 2nd block at 10pm, if you were so inclined 
and more as they become available....

remember, it's only a "part-time" opportunity, so try and keep it under 60 hrs/week


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

FlexZone said:


> Guess I hit the scheduling jackpot this week. Got preassigned 4 hours blocks each day for the next 7 days! No 10pm scramble this week. I thought it was weird when last week I got 3 prescheduled shifts after not getting any for the past 5 months.


 Well I got one scheduled block at least! Guess it all depends on how busy a location is and seems Texas has a lot of locations and busy ones.
Would be nice to get more scheduled blocks. Don't see the disadvantage to amazon. People can forfeit and release the blocks and get's more
on the fly blocks out there. If a driver keeps missing scheduled blocks, stop scheduling them or remove them, real simple it seems. Use it as "incentive".



UTX1 said:


> you can still add a 2nd block at 10pm, if you were so inclined
> and more as they become available....
> 
> remember, it's only a "part-time" opportunity, so try and keep it under 60 hrs/week


 Whenever I have a scheduled block I don't even get presented with the "schedule open blocks" button at 10pm. So, we can't do that here, at least I can't. 
Yeh, funny about the "part time" 40 plus hour thing and how it only applies to certain areas and certain people?


----------



## Vmiyoshi

FlexZone said:


> Guess I hit the scheduling jackpot this week. Got preassigned 4 hours blocks each day for the next 7 days! No 10pm scramble this week. I thought it was weird when last week I got 3 prescheduled shifts after not getting any for the past 5 months.


Do you have your schedule wide open??


----------



## FlexZone

My calendar availibility is set up for specific times on 5 days and wide open on 2 days


----------



## FlexZone

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Well I got one scheduled block at least! Guess it all depends on how busy a location is and seems Texas has a lot of locations and busy ones.
> Would be nice to get more scheduled blocks. Don't see the disadvantage to amazon. People can forfeit and release the blocks and get's more
> on the fly blocks out there. If a driver keeps missing scheduled blocks, stop scheduling them or remove them, real simple it seems. Use it as "incentive".
> 
> Whenever I have a scheduled block I don't even get presented with the "schedule open blocks" button at 10pm. So, we can't do that here, at least I can't.
> Yeh, funny about the "part time" 40 plus hour thing and how it only applies to certain areas and certain people?





Vmiyoshi said:


> Do you have your schedule wide open??


I have seen the availibility this week with my 3 prescheduled shifts to pick up blocks at 10pm, Day of after 4pm, and I've recieved a few notifications while out delivering as well.


----------



## Keyser Söze

konoplya said:


> funny thing about that, i always add gate codes as well, but i've delivered to the same addresses in the past where i'd put in the gate code and it never showed up the next time.


Been doing Prime Now since November. Trust me, they have flooded and continue to flood markets with drivers. Maybe where you are is an anomaly but most everywhere it's tough to get work. 3-4 months ago I could get as many hours as I wanted for the most part. Now I'm lucky if I get 8 hours a week.


----------



## limepro

Keyser Söze said:


> Been doing Prime Now since November. Trust me, they have flooded and continue to flood markets with drivers. Maybe where you are is an anomaly but most everywhere it's tough to get work. 3-4 months ago I could get as many hours as I wanted for the most part. Now I'm lucky if I get 8 hours a week.


I have been doing it since November as well and it is still 90% the same people here everyday since the beginning except a few that have been released and new people come in.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

FlexZone said:


> My calendar availibility is set up for specific times on 5 days and wide open on 2 days


Same here... however I rarely get scheduled...


----------



## UberPasco

Got scheduled 8hrs last Sun, 8 hrs today, and 4 hrs tomorrow. Screwed up and didn't update availability for more than weekend.


----------



## UTX1

UberPasco said:


> Got scheduled 8hrs last Sun, 8 hrs today, and 4 hrs tomorrow.


I so totally dig the 8 hour blocks, when they occasionally happen.
Big difference between two 4hr blocks and 8hrs in one piece.


----------



## UberPasco

UTX1 said:


> I so totally dig the 8 hour blocks, when they occasionally happen.
> Big difference between two 4hr blocks and 8hrs in one piece.


I'm Prime, so it's HUGE! It's so nice not having to try to pick up blocks between deliveries.


----------



## UTX1

UberPasco said:


> I'm Prime, so it's HUGE! It's so nice not having to try to pick up blocks between deliveries.


I did some Prime last year. It was kinda cool being paid all day, plus tips weren't bad.

"Take a number....okay see you in a little bit..."
(return and take another number)
"...here, this is a one hour. (diapers)....We'll have some more when you get back..."
"Last round ? What part of town do you live ? Here take this, it's close by..."

That was like a holiday present at the time. Worst weekly check was over a grand.
Best was closer to 2k, working all 7 days in a row. What a complete difference a few months make.
DotCom orders aren't always enough to fill all the holes, but it's better than getting a job 

Saying should go, "Don't do the Prime if you can't do the time", or something - something- Barretta


----------



## Vmiyoshi

UTX1 said:


> I so totally dig the 8 hour blocks, when they occasionally happen.
> Big difference between two 4hr blocks and 8hrs in one piece.


I have never seen an 8 hour block at DDA1 before, I don't know if all those packages would hit my car...


----------



## Vmiyoshi

I would have been doing this last year, but I have Verizon and they were not allowing us last year. I wish I would have knew before hand, would have gotten a cheap metro plan...


----------



## konoplya

Keyser Söze said:


> Been doing Prime Now since November. Trust me, they have flooded and continue to flood markets with drivers. Maybe where you are is an anomaly but most everywhere it's tough to get work. 3-4 months ago I could get as many hours as I wanted for the most part. Now I'm lucky if I get 8 hours a week.


that's interesting because for me it was the opposite. in the beginning when they started i could barely get any shifts, but now that they ramped up the volume there's plenty of blocks to go around. they also use the white van amazon drivers in conjunction to flex, but they always make sure that flex guys get enough routes.


----------



## konoplya

Vmiyoshi said:


> I have never seen an 8 hour block at DDA1 before, I don't know if all those packages would hit my car...


you just fit what you can and that's it. you don't have to take all of it if it doesn't fit in your car.


----------



## konoplya

UTX1 said:


> you can still add a 2nd block at 10pm, if you were so inclined


there was only one time i was able to do that at 10pm, can't do that here anymore i guess. i picked one block and then another right away. thought it was weird, but i did two blocks that following day. never again was able to do that. but we have 8hr blocks now so i just do those.


----------



## vegetto

UTX1 said:


> I did some Prime last year. It was kinda cool being paid all day, plus tips weren't bad.
> 
> "Take a number....okay see you in a little bit..."
> (return and take another number)
> "...here, this is a one hour. (diapers)....We'll have some more when you get back..."
> "Last round ? What part of town do you live ? Here take this, it's close by..."
> 
> That was like a holiday present at the time. Worst weekly check was over a grand.
> Best was closer to 2k, working all 7 days in a row. What a complete difference a few months make.
> DotCom orders aren't always enough to fill all the holes, but it's better than getting a job
> 
> Saying should go, "Don't do the Prime if you can't do the time", or something - something- Barretta


Im flex, How do you get Prime? I like to try


----------



## gaj

konoplya said:


> you're out of tolleson too right? what notes do you leave? do they give you notes at the warehouse or you just have your own? as for returning packages, i always bring them in the next day in the morning, eff that, i'm not going back to the warehouse.


I am out of Sky Harbor. The notes are the "we missed you!" sticky note like UPS/Fedex might use. I only use them if I stash the package in a non-obvious way (ie: behind a bush or something not obviously visible or where a package would be expected to be left.) I probably use 1 note every couple days.

Yes, they should have them available at the warehouse, just ask.

g


----------



## galileo5

UTX1 said:


> I did some Prime last year. It was kinda cool being paid all day, plus tips weren't bad.
> 
> "Take a number....okay see you in a little bit..."
> (return and take another number)
> "...here, this is a one hour. (diapers)....We'll have some more when you get back..."
> "Last round ? What part of town do you live ? Here take this, it's close by..."
> 
> That was like a holiday present at the time. Worst weekly check was over a grand.
> Best was closer to 2k, working all 7 days in a row. What a complete difference a few months make.
> DotCom orders aren't always enough to fill all the holes, but it's better than getting a job
> 
> Saying should go, "Don't do the Prime if you can't do the time", or something - something- Barretta


Why did you stop doing Prime?


----------



## konoplya

gaj said:


> I am out of Sky Harbor. The notes are the "we missed you!" sticky note like UPS/Fedex might use. I only use them if I stash the package in a non-obvious way (ie: behind a bush or something not obviously visible or where a package would be expected to be left.) I probably use 1 note every couple days.
> 
> Yes, they should have them available at the warehouse, just ask.
> 
> g


oh nice. i'll ask tomorrow. i actually remember now they mentioned something like that in the training, i think also about some rain bags. i'll have to look through my screenshots i took while doing the webinar. thanks for the info.


----------



## monkeemama17

I don't think the warehouse I am out of in Portland, OR has those, but they are a good idea. Maybe I should start to carry post-it notes so I can tell the customer where the package is if it is not visible right away.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Bags for packages are available from warehouse people for both large and small packages. They should have the door notes too.

And a confirmation about grabbing blocks at 10pm when you have a scheduled block the next day.
This is NOT possible in Miami gardens location. Confirmed again last night. Have a scheduled block
today and last night no "schedule open blocks" button was shown. 

We must be the slowest or most behind location in the group! Hardly any scheduled blocks, no 8 hours blocks, no consecutive blocks, 
reduced open blocks at 10pm!!!?? 
Everyone else seems to get more hours and blocks, switches up things, and we seem to have less and less and same ole same ole??


----------



## UTX1

galileo5 said:


> Why did you stop doing Prime?


After Peak season was over, so was the holiday season demand.
The number of Prime Now drivers continued to grow and the
competition for fewer blocks of time became fierce.

This is a play-by-play from DFW, mileage may vary (and did) at other locations....

The program wasn't expanding, it was going the other way. Lots of politics too.

The DotCom was new, needed drivers and was yet to be saturated.
Even though it was only 4 hours a day at first, it was 4 hours everyday
that was almost guaranteed and I'd do another hundo on Uber at nite,
so the lights stayed on. As promised, hours opened up and the gig became
rather auto-pilot and decision making more or less came down to
what flavor to put in the coffee. That's what I'm working on right now.....

caramel macchiato ? amaretto ?
I gotta figure this out or else these packages can just sit here all day....


----------



## limepro

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Bags for packages are available from warehouse people for both large and small packages. They should have the door notes too.
> 
> And a confirmation about grabbing blocks at 10pm when you have a scheduled block the next day.
> This is NOT possible in Miami gardens location. Confirmed again last night. Have a scheduled block
> today and last night no "schedule open blocks" button was shown.
> 
> We must be the slowest or most behind location in the group! Hardly any scheduled blocks, no 8 hours blocks, no consecutive blocks,
> reduced open blocks at 10pm!!!??
> Everyone else seems to get more hours and blocks, switches up things, and we seem to have less and less and same ole same ole??


I had my 8am block for prime now this morning and drove around the back of the building. At 7:30 am there was a white van at every Bay door loading up, I imagine this is why blocks are becoming harder to come by for logistics.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

I have never done any Prime, when I was brought in to the flex program I'm apart of in DFW, it was all Dotcom.
When people would talk about that, I didn't know what they meant at first with dot com. As the summer is ending, and the holiday season starts to come upon us I hope I can take advantage of some of that prime money! We will see, Amazon seems to be changing with the wind week by week with this flex program.
It's uncomfortable for me as an independent contractor, but you have to adapt right?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

limepro said:


> I had my 8am block for prime now this morning and drove around the back of the building. At 7:30 am there was a white van at every Bay door loading up, I imagine this is why blocks are becoming harder to come by for logistics.


Yep....just finished a 12:30 to 4:30 scheduled block, only block I've had in 7 days. Had to return 2 undeliverables.....not a single flex driver in the place...........but, at least 4-6 "fusion logistics" drivers loading up packages. There name was on their vests.

Asked warehouse person about blocks, he said same amount are being released. He knows my name, was seeing me everyday......tells me "everyone must be faster than you grabbing blocks". I said, in one day all the sudden everyone is faster than me???!!! More F'in NONSENSE! Every ****ing answer you get about this program is non ****ING sense!

I'm about done.......not going to be amazon's *****!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Vmiyoshi said:


> I have never done any Prime, when I was brought on to the flex program I'm apart of in DFW, it was all Dotcom.
> When people would talk about that, I didn't know what they meant at first with dot com. As the summer is ending, and the holiday season starts to come upon us I hope I can take advantage of some of that prime money! We will see, Amazon seems to be changing with the wind week by week with this flex program.
> It's uncomfortable for me as an independent contractor, but you have to adapt right?


 Well you can try to adapt....but what are you adapting too? If I knew how or WHAT to adapt I would. Got a new phone, now run 2 phones, one old software one new. Same shit........no blocks. Old version of app is useless and won't run properly on my old phone now.
I fish, I try to grab blocks, play all the games. 
If we had information we could adapt, without REAL information you're just pissing in the ****ing wind!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Yep......check this link: https://logistics.amazon.com/

Sounds like they are hiring by the van or by the fleet for anyone to deliver!
http://fusionlogistics.com/ is just one of the larger players I guess? I just started see these guys at the warehouse but maybe I just
never noticed? I noticed "amazon logistics" people and vests, but not these.


----------



## UTX1

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Well you can try to adapt....but what are you adapting too? If I knew how or WHAT to adapt I would.


Next time you get a chance, take a peek in the break room.
There should be two lines formed with at least a dozen ppl in each.
ass-kissers on the right, people whose ass to kiss on the left.
just like the line to pick up packages, it takes about 30 minutes.
I thought they were giving away food or snacks or something.
How embarrassing !

Well, after waiting in line all that time, what else could I do?
They go, "hey man, we know you... you ain't gotta kiss some ass...
...just go load your packages and get outta here..."
I go, " Hey, I didn't stand in line for nothing ! I'm not leaving without something !
...I need somebody's ass and I need it now ! JG Wentworth !

I cannot adapt to the taste of shit. Can only guess what they're
putting up with in some of the other markets. Amazon is somethin' else.

I hope this helps someone out there. Lord knows I need help.
Here wishing you all a blessed and peaceful Sunday!  <-----He's so sick.....


----------



## vegetto

UTX1 said:


> Next time you get a chance, take a peek in the break room.
> There should be two lines formed with at least a dozen ppl in each.
> ass-kissers on the right, people whose ass to kiss on the left.
> just like the line to pick up packages, it takes about 30 minutes.
> I thought they were giving away food or snacks or something.
> How embarrassing !
> 
> Well, after waiting in line all that time, what else could I do?
> They go, "hey man, we know you... you ain't gotta kiss some ass...
> ...just go load your packages and get outta here..."
> I go, " Hey, I didn't stand in line for nothing ! I'm not leaving without something !
> ...I need somebody's ass and I need it now ! JG Wentworth !
> 
> I cannot adapt to the taste of shit. Can only guess what they're
> putting up with in some of the other markets. Amazon is somethin' else.
> 
> I hope this helps someone out there. Lord knows I need help.
> Here wishing you all a blessed and peaceful Sunday!  <-----He's so sick.....


UTX1 you didn't answer my question? but answerd everyone else. page 105


----------



## Vmiyoshi

UTX1 said:


> Next time you get a chance, take a peek in the break room.
> There should be two lines formed with at least a dozen ppl in each.
> ass-kissers on the right, people whose ass to kiss on the left.
> just like the line to pick up packages, it takes about 30 minutes.
> I thought they were giving away food or snacks or something.
> How embarrassing !
> 
> Well, after waiting in line all that time, what else could I do?
> They go, "hey man, we know you... you ain't gotta kiss some ass...
> ...just go load your packages and get outta here..."
> I go, " Hey, I didn't stand in line for nothing ! I'm not leaving without something !
> ...I need somebody's ass and I need it now ! JG Wentworth !
> 
> I cannot adapt to the taste of shit. Can only guess what they're
> putting up with in some of the other markets. Amazon is somethin' else.
> 
> I hope this helps someone out there. Lord knows I need help.
> Here wishing you all a blessed and peaceful Sunday!  <-----He's so sick.....


You had me laughing with this post. Come on man, I NEED someones ass to kiss...lol
Honestly I never noticed anything like that. I heard of someone who would buy water or sneaks for the warehouse workers. 
I don't know how kissing the warehouses workers ass could benefit someone, the system is all automated. 
I have been in the break room a few times, but I guess it was during times of a less populated warehouse.


----------



## vegetto

Vmiyoshi said:


> You had me laughing with this post. Come on man, I NEED someones ass to kiss...lol
> Honestly I never noticed anything like that. I heard of someone who would buy water or sneaks for the warehouse workers.
> I don't know how kissing the warehouses workers ass could benefit someone, the system is all automated.
> I have been in the break room a few times, but I guess it was during times of a less populated warehouse.


It benefits someone by having the WHW give you a small route (45m-2 hours) and there the ones who send out the 2nd attempt Pings for Evening deliveries, they can txt you the Min itll go out, so you know when to look. I have both coverd so I get 40hrs or close doing it this way.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

vegetto...as far as I know you don't get to "choose" prime. The first wave of drivers were all prime, they were offered to do logistics/.com deliveries when it started. They don't offer prime to .com guys, again, at least not at our location. They keep saying that one day we'll be able to switch locations, work at multiple locations and do both types of deliveries. Time will tell. 

Funny thing.....woke up this morning to find Amazon sent me a link to download another version of the app. Says "We understand you may be having issues selecting same day blocks on the Amazon Flex app. A new version will fix this issue". Hmmm.........interesting. Anyone else get this email and app link? New version is: 3.0.3459.0


----------



## melissafj77

no carmen i think we are all stucked with 3.0.3242.0 maybe they are testing the new one with you you are their lab rat . wanna share the link? or maybe they love you 
Let us know how the new fix works


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

melissafj77 said:


> no carmen i think we are all stucked with 3.0.3242.0 maybe they are testing the new one with you you are their lab rat . wanna share the link? or maybe they love you
> Let us know how the new fix works


 I've been feeling like a lab rat with this gig right after the novelty and newness wore off!  Maybe day 4 or 5?? Love.....I don't feel much love from any parts of this thing! 
While I expected a "dynamic" situation, this is more like flying blind every month/week/day/route. I guess I expected some sort of predictability with some part of it, but that's just not the case.

I'm not getting my hopes up with this version......already throwing errors. I'll let people know how it works after tonight's 10pm game. Honestly though, if it gives me an "advantage" i'm going to consider NOT sharing it. Nothing personal but this game is way to competitive at this point. Not saying I won't but not saying I will either.

One thing I left out about conversation with warehouse boss yesterday.....it was about 4:45.....I was asking about the 10pm block releases, he makes the comment about not being fast enough, then says, he just released some 5pm blocks. Funny, no notification on my phone? I was returning to the warehouse when the blocks were released, app was navigating me there as I had it running. Perfect timing.....but of course.....NO BLOCKS FOR YOU!!!??? WTF??
I'll admit, I wouldn't have accepted it but I should have gotten the notification. I have no desire to be delivering packages in the seedy parts of Miami after dark, especially on a Sunday! Just came from delivering there.

And I now realize that the late blocks are almost all the "problem packages" from the earlier blocks. Seems lot's of Sunday routes are the same, accumulated problem packages, had a route full of them yesterday.


----------



## melissafj77

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> . Honestly though, if it gives me an "advantage" i'm going to consider NOT sharing it. Nothing personal but this game is way to competitive at this point. Not saying I won't but not saying I will either.
> 
> One thing I left out about conversation with warehouse boss yesterday.....it was about 4:45.....I was asking about the 10pm block releases, he makes the comment about not being fast enough, then says, he just released some 5pm blocks. Funny, no notification on my phone? I was returning to the warehouse when the blocks were released, app was navigating me there as I had it running. Perfect timing.....but of course.....NO BLOCKS FOR YOU!!!??? WTF??
> I'll admit, I wouldn't have accepted it but I should have gotten the notification. I have no desire to be delivering packages in the seedy parts of Miami after dark, especially on a Sunday! Just came from delivering there.
> 
> And I now realize that the late blocks are almost all the "problem packages" from the earlier blocks. Seems lot's of Sunday routes are the same, accumulated problem packages, had a route full of them yesterday.


I get what you mean and yea not notifications i missed sat night 10 pm and NOTHING showed up o sunday even whe i was refreshing around the times they should pop up. I am in Houston though but same thing, not the first time either. I hate late evening return routes i rarely do them I was sent to the seedy parts of Houston only once but if it ever happens in the evening I would just forefeit it I always check the zip codes before start scanning just in case some places are downright scary specially for a woman alone and WHM is sympathetic to that over here at least.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

UTX1 said:


> Next time you get a chance, take a peek in the break room.
> There should be two lines formed with at least a dozen ppl in each.
> ass-kissers on the right, people whose ass to kiss on the left.
> just like the line to pick up packages, it takes about 30 minutes.
> I thought they were giving away food or snacks or something.
> How embarrassing !
> 
> Well, after waiting in line all that time, what else could I do?
> They go, "hey man, we know you... you ain't gotta kiss some ass...
> ...just go load your packages and get outta here..."
> I go, " Hey, I didn't stand in line for nothing ! I'm not leaving without something !
> ...I need somebody's ass and I need it now ! JG Wentworth !
> 
> I cannot adapt to the taste of shit. Can only guess what they're
> putting up with in some of the other markets. Amazon is somethin' else.
> 
> I hope this helps someone out there. Lord knows I need help.
> Here wishing you all a blessed and peaceful Sunday!  <-----He's so sick.....


 I'm not very good at kissing up either, but you're description of the front of the warehouse is close to our location. I've only been up there to drop off returns a couple times, but on the right(of course depending on which way you enter) we drop packages to "employees" I think?......on the left I see drivers, flex and others hanging out. My assumption was the flex guys were prime now people waiting for blocks or packages. 
I didn't notice any air of importance but I do see the same flex drivers a lot.
I was thinking the top warehouse guys who coordinate the flex drivers loading and in charge of warehouse people were the ones you needed to kiss up too? That is who I spoke to yesterday and today I got an app update? Maybe coincidental?

I'm beginning to think for sure the individual warehouses do have a hand in where the work goes and how blocks are given. Not convinced it's completely automated.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

melissafj77 said:


> I get what you mean and yea not notifications i missed sat night 10 pm and NOTHING showed up o sunday even whe i was refreshing around the times they should pop up. I am in Houston though but same thing, not the first time either. I hate late evening return routes i rarely do them I was sent to the seedy parts of Houston only once but if it ever happens in the evening I would just forefeit it I always check the zip codes before start scanning just in case some places are downright scary specially for a woman alone and WHM is sympathetic to that over here at least.


Most definitely areas in everyones location that should not have night routes at all. Our location doesn't seem to be too sympathetic to much. We get sent into the zika zone, now zones and bad neighborhoods all the time. Not sure if they do anything to accommodate the female drivers but they should.

I believe this was posted before, but if not should be a precaution, just be aware:
http://www.nbcmiami.com/news/local/...d-at-Gunpoint-in-Miami-Gardens-362651331.html
Happened a block or 2 from the warehouse.

About sharing the app.....
It of course would not have an affect on my getting blocks to share the app with drivers from other locations such as yourself. But, that could piss people off and create enemies and I don't need more crap to deal with! But, you may get lucky in private! 
Let's first see if it makes any difference. No notifications yet........


----------



## Vmiyoshi

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> vegetto...as far as I know you don't get to "choose" prime. The first wave of drivers were all prime, they were offered to do logistics/.com deliveries when it started. They don't offer prime to .com guys, again, at least not at our location. They keep saying that one day we'll be able to switch locations, work at multiple locations and do both types of deliveries. Time will tell.
> 
> Funny thing.....woke up this morning to find Amazon sent me a link to download another version of the app. Says "We understand you may be having issues selecting same day blocks on the Amazon Flex app. A new version will fix this issue". Hmmm.........interesting. Anyone else get this email and app link? New version is: 3.0.3459.0


I haven't gotten it yet, but you know I will be checking for it!


----------



## Vmiyoshi

melissafj77 said:


> I am in Houston


I'm from Houston, been out here in DFW for about 10 years now. This summer I had the opportunity to move back with a job offer from the company I currently work for. I thought about it long and hard, all my family is in Houston. But I couldn't do it. Maybe if I win the Powerball I would move back...lol


----------



## vegetto

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I've been feeling like a lab rat with this gig right after the novelty and newness wore off!  Maybe day 4 or 5?? Love.....I don't feel much love from any parts of this thing!
> While I expected a "dynamic" situation, this is more like flying blind every month/week/day/route. I guess I expected some sort of predictability with some part of it, but that's just not the case.
> 
> I'm not getting my hopes up with this version......already throwing errors. I'll let people know how it works after tonight's 10pm game. Honestly though, if it gives me an "advantage" i'm going to consider NOT sharing it. Nothing personal but this game is way to competitive at this point. Not saying I won't but not saying I will either.
> 
> One thing I left out about conversation with warehouse boss yesterday.....it was about 4:45.....I was asking about the 10pm block releases, he makes the comment about not being fast enough, then says, he just released some 5pm blocks. Funny, no notification on my phone? I was returning to the warehouse when the blocks were released, app was navigating me there as I had it running. Perfect timing.....but of course.....NO BLOCKS FOR YOU!!!??? WTF??
> I'll admit, I wouldn't have accepted it but I should have gotten the notification. I have no desire to be delivering packages in the seedy parts of Miami after dark, especially on a Sunday! Just came from delivering there.
> 
> And I now realize that the late blocks are almost all the "problem packages" from the earlier blocks. Seems lot's of Sunday routes are the same, accumulated problem packages, had a route full of them yesterday.


I live in LV, other side of America. don't have to worry about me, when you get that link can you pm me


----------



## J.F.R.

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I've been feeling like a lab rat with this gig right after the novelty and newness wore off!  Maybe day 4 or 5?? Love.....I don't feel much love from any parts of this thing!
> While I expected a "dynamic" situation, this is more like flying blind every month/week/day/route. I guess I expected some sort of predictability with some part of it, but that's just not the case.
> 
> I'm not getting my hopes up with this version......already throwing errors. I'll let people know how it works after tonight's 10pm game. Honestly though, if it gives me an "advantage" i'm going to consider NOT sharing it. Nothing personal but this game is way to competitive at this point. Not saying I won't but not saying I will either.
> 
> One thing I left out about conversation with warehouse boss yesterday.....it was about 4:45.....I was asking about the 10pm block releases, he makes the comment about not being fast enough, then says, he just released some 5pm blocks. Funny, no notification on my phone? I was returning to the warehouse when the blocks were released, app was navigating me there as I had it running. Perfect timing.....but of course.....NO BLOCKS FOR YOU!!!??? WTF??
> I'll admit, I wouldn't have accepted it but I should have gotten the notification. I have no desire to be delivering packages in the seedy parts of Miami after dark, especially on a Sunday! Just came from delivering there.
> 
> And I now realize that the late blocks are almost all the "problem packages" from the earlier blocks. Seems lot's of Sunday routes are the same, accumulated problem packages, had a route full of them yesterday.


Seriously I think you need to take a week or two off and relax...... The constant fighting, pressure, stress is not good for anyone, especially yourself. If possible get another job in the meantime, no point in focusing on something if it isn't working for you.

I was gone like 6 weeks when I was working with the Post Office, I finally realized it was;t working for me and the same day I quit I picked up an Amazon block and everyday since...... At 10pm I get my blocks, throughout the day I get my notifications. I finished a block today and around 2:35 pm I received a notification for 3pm, was up for a good 1-2 minutes. I declined because I already got home. But yeah man if I couldn't get hours I would be upset as well, but ultimately posting the same negativity day in/day out isn;t going to help you or anyone else.

Personally I don't like anyone in the warehouse, never kissed anyones ass my whole life. I come in, scan my packages, deliver and go home. At 10pm I apply for the blocks and by Grace of life I suppose I always get them for like the past 2-3 weeks.

My advice is relax, stop trying to think it's a conspiracy and maybe not getting open blocks will actually motivate you towards a new job,career,education that you've been meaning to do for a long time.....

Peace


----------



## UTX1

vegetto said:


> UTX1 you didn't answer my question? but answerd everyone else. page 105


Apologies, just noticed you were asking me...Didn't do that on purpose....sorry, just didn't see it.



vegetto said:


> Im flex, How do you get Prime? I like to try


Okay. Word is that if you are assigned to deliver Prime Now, then you deliver Prime Now.
If you are assigned or are TRANSFERRED to a station delivering Amazon.com packages,
then you deliver those and not Prime Now (with tips). The promise to allow Flex drivers to
deliver both types or packages has gone unfulfilled - no pun intended. This was told to many a driver
a few months ago that the ability to deliver both the 1&2 hr Prime deliveries and the 2 day packages
would eventually happen. It just has yet to become a reality as of now. Since some sites are routing
both types of deliveries from the same building, it would only make since that eventually this will
happen in some locations. It's not expected here for a while. DD stations keep opening up in DFW
with a focus on the 2 days packs and not so much the Prime Now. The Prime Now management team 
in your market would have the skinny on Flex transfers (uncommon).

I can tell you how I would do it, it were me. I'd call the Operations Manager for Prime Now LVNV
and tell him you want to transfer to deliver Prime Now. He may say, "who are you ?"
In my case, I'd worked with such person before at another company B4 Amazon, so it was kinda EZ.
Mike was working at Amazon now and I had worked at amazon before as well and it didn't take long to get in.
Still, after a while I'd had enough of "not-ready-for-prime-time-prime-now" and transferred over to deliver
the 2 day packages. Smaller site, different crew and I still say it's easy money. Some days are better than others.

Check with Ops in your area. You may be able to switch over. Doesn't happen often, but it does happen.
Officially, it NEVER happens after assignment. Truth is they can switch you anywhere, if they want to.


----------



## UTX1

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Funny thing.....woke up this morning to find Amazon sent me a link to download another version of the app. Says "We understand you may be having issues selecting same day blocks on the Amazon Flex app. A new version will fix this issue". Hmmm.........interesting. Anyone else get this email and app link? New version is: 3.0.3459.0


Hmmm, this sounds like tag, you're it !

No, seriously they don't always roll out an update all at once,
but we should all get the memo by this weekend.


----------



## vegetto

UTX1 said:


> Apologies, just noticed you were asking me...Didn't do that on purpose....sorry, just didn't see it.
> 
> Okay. Word is that if you are assigned to deliver Prime Now, then you deliver Prime Now.
> If you are assigned or are TRANSFERRED to a station delivering Amazon.com packages,
> then you deliver those and not Prime Now (with tips). The promise to allow Flex drivers to
> deliver both types or packages has gone unfulfilled - no pun intended. This was told to many a driver
> a few months ago that the ability to deliver both the 1&2 hr Prime deliveries and the 2 day packages
> would eventually happen. It just has yet to become a reality as of now. Since some sites are routing
> both types of deliveries from the same building, it would only make since that eventually this will
> happen in some locations. It's not expected here for a while. DD stations keep opening up in DFW
> with a focus on the 2 days packs and not so much the Prime Now. The Prime Now management team
> in your market would have the skinny on Flex transfers (uncommon).
> 
> I can tell you how I would do it, it were me. I'd call the Operations Manager for Prime Now LVNV
> and tell him you want to transfer to deliver Prime Now. He may say, "who are you ?"
> In my case, I'd worked with such person before at another company B4 Amazon, so it was kinda EZ.
> Mike was working at Amazon now and I had worked at amazon before as well and it didn't take long to get in.
> Still, after a while I'd had enough of "not-ready-for-prime-time-prime-now" and transferred over to deliver
> the 2 day packages. Smaller site, different crew and I still say it's easy money. Some days are better than others.
> 
> Check with Ops in your area. You may be able to switch over. Doesn't happen often, but it does happen.
> Officially, it NEVER happens after assignment. Truth is they can switch you anywhere, if they want to.


cool thx. But theres no way as of now to do both? I like to keep my Flex Profile open to do next day blocks and do prime? so if I got a grrenlite how you described above, I would have to leave flex entirely for prime, if im understanding that right, is it worth it, is prime better, as of now I average 504$ bad week, - 720$ good week catching blocks


----------



## UTX1

vegetto said:


> cool thx. But theres no way as of now to do both? I like to keep my Flex Profile open to do next day blocks and do prime? so if I got a grrenlite how you described above, I would have to leave flex entirely for prime, if im understanding that right, is it worth it, is prime better, as of now I average 504$ bad week, - 720$ good week catching blocks


If you're grabbing a block every day, or at least when you want one and you can pull up
a 2nd one every now and then, you're ahead of the pack. Tell people about it and some will
begin to pester you, just for spite and resentment, even though you're just playing the gig
the best you know how and aren't trying to harm anyone.

Most of the migration came FROM Prime Now to Next day. Going from Next day to Prime is another story.
Since it's not a common switch, it's not likely to happen. If you ask anybody, they'll tell you no.
If you can pull it off, you would not need anyone's help here because you're way far ahead of rank and file
and likely know somebody who is willing to help you. Same goes for being active on both concurrently.

You'll have to have more than one account. This is against the rules. People do it anyway.
Driver must be prepared to verify more than one identity, and to get kicked out if found out.
Not encouraging you to do this. Just telling you this is one of MANY ways the system is getting gamed.

Officially the answer is NO. Otherwise, some people can fairy much do whatever they want.
Some people are just special. I doubt that part will ever change. Usually, they just keep it to themselves,
because it's not supposed to be that way......but it is...


----------



## flexian

UTX1 said:


> If you're grabbing a block every day, or at least when you want one and you can pull up
> a 2nd one every now and then, you're ahead of the pack. Tell people about it and some will
> begin to pester you, just for spite and resentment, even though you're just playing the gig
> the best you know how and aren't trying to harm anyone.


I don't think it would be out of spite and resentment if you're clearly gaming the system...


----------



## UTX1

flexian said:


> I don't think it would be out of spite and resentment if you're clearly gaming the system...


But they don't know. They don't even know what they don't know.
If you had a slick way to get 60 hours a week and you were gaming it,
first, you would tell no one I would think....

Next, other drivers still see hey that guy always gets blocks. How's he do it ?
They don't know how he does, they just know they can't consistently do it too.
App keeps changing, other things keep happening and it affects their pocket.
That guy made a grand last week. Why the hell is he so special ?
This is reality, what I'm telling you now.

If people would mind their business, I guess life would get very boring.
If I'm robbing the bank, then yes I have an unfair advantage over you.
I'm stealing your money. I'm a bad person. Unless and until I get caught, I will continue
and I will outperform the Dow Jones Industrial Avg. in every time frame measured.
Weekly, Monthly, Quarterly and so on....

If you're CLEARLY and repeatedly breaking the rules, it will end.

If no one knows what you're doing and you're not telling anyone and
not making monkeys out of the people letting you get away with it and
you actually do the job, more or less, then whether you're gaming it or not,
others will swear up and down you are and will piss and moan about it.

Others will resent that you can and they don't know how you're doing it, but
you must be crooked and the others are in on it and boo-hoo I wanna rob banks too!
The warehouse attendants talk out of school. See that guy over there ?
They talk and gossip at $10 something an hour about this driver and that one.
They gave him 6 packages and I got 50. That sonavabjtch! He's doing this and that.....

AND....that is why many a hard-working delivery driver (gaming it or not)
gets lost in the high-school drama and ruin a perfectly good gig.
SO, don't get caught up in the drama. Best advice.
Be friendly, but these are not your friends. Work. Keep working.

If you are doing something different than the others, then you will undoubtedly get
different results than the others. In Pre-school we do as we're told, or else we get no cookies.
We behave ourselves. We are good little boys and girls and we all get the same thing.
I'm grown up now so I'm going to wait until no one is looking and I'm loading up
on cookies, macaroons, beef jerky, anything I want.... AND I'm going to bang the teacher.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

New app version update.......... FAIL!
Not a single change. As a matter of fact I know for sure the notifications still are not working or coming through as another driver from same location made mention of him getting a 3pm notification, no notification on my phone That will be all I address from his post as the rest was pure F'in drivel! So, ignored, not worth addressing!
And please spare me telling me the block was already gone by the time I get there. It doesn't work that way, the notification will STILL get to the phone whether the block is taken in milliseconds or minutes. 

As well 10pm grab same result......no result!


----------



## J.F.R.

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> New app version update.......... FAIL!
> Not a single change. As a matter of fact I know for sure the notifications still are not working or coming through as another driver from same location made mention of him getting a 3pm notification, no notification on my phone That will be all I address from his post as the rest was pure F'in drivel! So, ignored, not worth addressing!
> And please spare me telling me the block was already gone by the time I get there. It doesn't work that way, the notification will STILL get to the phone whether the block is taken in milliseconds or minutes.
> 
> As well 10pm grab same result......no result!


I have a 10:30 AM block, let me know if you want it so I can release it. It has to be at least an hour before. Reply back here or message me when you're ready. My availability is set for the max hours, max days 6am-12am Sun-Sat. I have to handle something today and not going to be able to do it, but like I said every night I am able to get a block at 10pm + throughout the day I also get notifications.

Next week though I will be working everyday, which is another reason why I have to take today off. Reply back here so I can release the block and hopefully you'll get it

peace


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

J.F.R. said:


> I have a 10:30 AM block, let me know if you want it so I can release it. It has to be at least an hour before. Reply back here or message me when you're ready. My availability is set for the max hours, max days 6am-12am Sun-Sat. I have to handle something today and not going to be able to do it, but like I said every night I am able to get a block at 10pm + throughout the day I also get notifications.
> 
> Next week though I will be working everyday, which is another reason why I have to take today off. Reply back here so I can release the block and hopefully you'll get it
> 
> peace


 While I appreciate the offer, it has no value to me. I need to fix "the problem". That's what i'm trying to do here in this forum and if I can help others figure it out great. A single block offered won't change a thing. Obviously there are problems, not made up problems but physical, tangible problems with the app and system. Many others are experiencing the same thing. It's proven and it's real. I was fully involved in the gig for at least 2 months 6 days a week just like you are, the switch then went off.

My availability is set fully open every single day and has always been. Makes no difference. They ONLY release 6 blocks at 10 pm at our location. I've confirmed that with several warehouse people including the person who releases blocks as well as drivers. I was told there are NO blocks prior to that time and last block is around 6-7pm, no later. So setting availability to 24 hrs a day won't make a difference either. Of course this if for logistics guys, prime now may differ.

I'm not an idiot, i'm not a kid and i've been around the block a couple 2 tree times! I took the civil service test to be a postman over 30 years ago in my late teens so, that should give you an idea where i'm at in life. 
We're all doing this gig for our own reasons and needs. Mine are not in line with yours. Keep that in mind please.


----------



## J.F.R.

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> While I appreciate the offer, it has no value to me. I need to fix "the problem". That's what i'm trying to do here in this forum and if I can help others figure it out great. A single block offered won't change a thing. Obviously there are problems, not made up problems but physical, tangible problems with the app and system. Many others are experiencing the same thing. It's proven and it's real. I was fully involved in the gig for at least 2 months 6 days a week just like you are, the switch then went off.
> 
> My availability is set fully open every single day and has always been. Makes no difference. They ONLY release 6 blocks at 10 pm at our location. I've confirmed that with several warehouse people including the person who releases blocks as well as drivers. I was told there are NO blocks prior to that time and last block is around 6-7pm, no later. So setting availability to 24 hrs a day won't make a difference either. Of course this if for logistics guys, prime now may differ.
> 
> I'm not an idiot, i'm not a kid and i've been around the block a couple 2 tree times! I took the civil service test to be a postman over 30 years ago in my late teens so, that should give you an idea where i'm at in life.
> We're all doing this gig for our own reasons and needs. Mine are not in line with yours. Keep that in mind please.


Alright man cool...... 
peace


----------



## hounddogman

I've read about 30 pp of this thread since joining, a lot of stuff I did not know. Wow.


----------



## UTX1

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Many others are experiencing the same thing. <---Yes
> 
> It's proven and it's real. <-----Yes
> 
> I was fully involved in the gig.............the switch then went off. <-----Yep. Just like that.
> 
> My availability is set fully open every single day
> and has always been. Makes no difference. <-------True


I'm frustrated for you. In recent months, I've have them toy with me on occasion.
When it does happen, even for a while, it's about as pleasant as having an anal itch.

When it goes back to status ready, there are a mix of reactions and so I'm finding it
helpful and healthy to keep some other gig platforms active so there's less time to
get bent about it. Amazon can piss you off faster, better and cheaper than any other.

Now, when there are any glitches like this, I try to work around it and if it proves too
much time and trouble, I put it off until another time and go work on another gig,
just for a while until things go back to status ready. It's been my way of balancing it out.



CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I'm not an idiot, i'm not a kid and i've been around the block a couple 2 tree times!
> I took the civil service test to be a postman over 30 years ago in my late teens


Me too, about 20 years ago. I scored fairly high up there, but they were wanting to
pawn off a rural route on me some 40 miles from home and I needed to be closer
at the time as one of my parents was terminal. So I passed on going postal.


----------



## MacDriver

monkeemama17 said:


> I don't think the warehouse I am out of in Portland, OR has those, but they are a good idea. Maybe I should start to carry post-it notes so I can tell the customer where the package is if it is not visible right away.


Yes they do. Its a "Amazon we missed you" Post-it. Has contact info for customers, space for the TBA #, and other check boxes. Just ask the warehouse staff.


----------



## kmatt

For those frustrated with logistics/.com deliveries, this is right from the horse's mouth. It probably applies to flex logistics as well. Probably why some people are experiencing a "flip" of the switch from on to off. 

How does a delivery provider increase business in its service area?
- Business is awarded based on experience, performance, and rates.


----------



## uberbomber

kmatt said:


> For those frustrated with logistics/.com deliveries, this is right from the horse's mouth. It probably applies to flex logistics as well. Probably why some people are experiencing a "flip" of the switch from on to off.
> 
> How does a delivery provider increase business in its service area?
> - Business is awarded based on experience, performance, and rates.


I'm calling bullshit on this. They're giving you the runaround.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Appreciate the support UTX1. I'll work it out one way or another. I'm frustrated by this thing but not as crazy about this shit as it may seem. I put some time in to play the game but know when to walk away. 

Not sure what kmatt is saying?? Sometimes I don't read between the lines very well!? Maybe someone or kmatt can extrapolate? 
Like UTX1 posts, sometimes they require a translator or decoder!


----------



## kmatt

uberbomber said:


> I'm calling bullshit on this. They're giving you the runaround.


I meant this for carmenflex driver. Just trying to come up with reasons why the off switch occurs because it is a real thing. I just do prime now btw and haven't experienced the same problems as .com people. My warehouse has to cap orders because they don't have enough pickers. This has been going on for two months now. Capping orders = less orders/blocks for drivers. The dispatchers say why promise what we can't fulfill? Customers try/want to order at 2:15 but can't get anything delivered until 8-10pm. How awesome is that, 2 hour free delivery only 7 hours later!?!?! They don't want to pay the pickers more than $10.50/hr P/T. Who and the **** wants to start work at 6am with no benefits/future at part time/seasonal hours at that. The pickers are all jealous of what the drivers get paid and it shows in their work/commitment and I don't blame them. Something needs to change...


----------



## kmatt

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Appreciate the support UTX1. I'll work it out one way or another. I'm frustrated by this thing but not as crazy about this shit as it may seem. I put some time in to play the game but know when to walk away.
> 
> Not sure what kmatt is saying?? Sometimes I don't read between the lines very well!? Maybe someone or kmatt can extrapolate?
> Like UTX1 posts, sometimes they require a translator or decoder!


This quote at the bottom was from the faq page about Amazon logistics.
How does a delivery provider increase business in its service area?
- Business is awarded based on experience, performance, and rates.
https://logistics.amazon.com


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

kmatt said:


> This quote at the bottom was from the faq page about Amazon logistics.
> How does a delivery provider increase business in its service area?
> - Business is awarded based on experience, performance, and rates.
> https://logistics.amazon.com


 Ok....got it. I was wondering if anyone saw that link and page.

Don't know if things will get better or worse but time will tell. Like I said, I expected a dynamic situation but this might be a little too dynamic for me?!  I like a little mystery but not 100% mystery!

Anyone see that Walmart is going to buy Jet.com? 
Walmart started local delivery in certain markets but hiring drivers directly. Maybe when they combine
they will do something like amazon with flex give the some competition for local delivery markets and for drivers.

No blocks again at the 10pm grab. I'm going back to previous version of the app, haven't seen a single notification since I installed this latest
version they emailed me.


----------



## melissafj77

I have had twice the whole cant pick blocks for a few days and then it goes back to "normal" again for a few days They are certainly messing with something but is not "RATES" or whatever i think they pick random people or maybe those who get blocks regularly to blacklist for a few days and let other drivers pick block so they dont quit?? maybe dunno just trowing shit on the wind here ( i mean ideas around) but really i talk to few people in the warehouse who can't get more than one or two blocks a week and see some regulars 

Carmen I tried using a previous version and ended up giving an error at 10 pm 
also twice the app glitched ( maybe?) and sent me to the screen where you select the warehouse you want to pick from giving me both options Humble and Willobrook in Houston, both for logistics i picked humble that i had been at from the beginning because is actually closer for me and some routes are by my house and the other is too far but i wonder.... that hapened around the time i was not able to pick shifts.


----------



## uberbomber

kmatt said:


> I meant this for carmenflex driver. Just trying to come up with reasons why the off switch occurs because it is a real thing. I just do prime now btw and haven't experienced the same problems as .com people. My warehouse has to cap orders because they don't have enough pickers. This has been going on for two months now. Capping orders = less orders/blocks for drivers. The dispatchers say why promise what we can't fulfill? Customers try/want to order at 2:15 but can't get anything delivered until 8-10pm. How awesome is that, 2 hour free delivery only 7 hours later!?!?! They don't want to pay the pickers more than $10.50/hr P/T. Who and the &%[email protected]!* wants to start work at 6am with no benefits/future at part time/seasonal hours at that. The pickers are all jealous of what the drivers get paid and it shows in their work/commitment and I don't blame them. Something needs to change...


Gotcha.

Yeah, the warehouse workers are jealous of the drivers, but that's on them. I wouldn't hate on the drivers myself though, I'd just quit and become one myself. Unless they are "true" blue badges employees, they're getting royally screwed anyways. I use to work there, so having a "true" blue badge was pretty much the only perk of the job.

As I stated in probably over 50 pages back, they can screw with a persons' account individually and they do. Amazon's whole infrastructure is built on favoritism from the time I've worked there and what I've witness with Flex. I could give some examples, but I doubt anyone would believe it. I'm just glad it's happening across the board now, although I can just about easily get 40 hours weekly now. I could also give some tips, but I doubt anyone would listen. Wishing everyone luck at 10 p.m. though .


----------



## melissafj77

uberbomber said:


> As I stated in probably over 50 pages back, they can screw with a persons' account individually and they do. Amazon's whole infrastructure is built on favoritism from the time I've worked there and what I've witness with Flex. I could give some examples, but I doubt anyone would believe it..


Oh come on i need some bedtime funny reading do share the stories pretty please



uberbomber said:


> I'm just glad it's happening across the board now, although I can just about easily get 40 hours weekly now. I could also give some tips, but I doubt anyone would listen. Wishing everyone luck at 10 p.m. though .


I listen, so pls tip me away....wait... just share tips please


----------



## Amazonflexa

Hi there folks, what version do you guys have that allow you to grab blocks from amazon 2 day deliveries at 10pm. My version gives me a technical error and won't let me grab a block for the next day. I have version 3.0.1914.0


----------



## uberbomber

melissafj77 said:


> Oh come on i need some bedtime funny reading do share the stories pretty please
> 
> I listen, so pls tip me away....wait... just share tips please


While I have plenty of stories about the daily operations of that fickle and chaotic warehouse, I was mainly speaking of addressing the issue of how a person would benefit from the dispatchers/employees on both the Logistics and Prime Now side of things. And I definitely won't be openly giving any tips; people seem to mainly listen to only one person on here anyways, so it's pretty pointless... it's so easy to get 40 hours in less than seven days here if you know the trick, although I'm not sure how it works in other locations.



Amazonflexa said:


> Hi there folks, what version do you guys have that allow you to grab blocks from amazon 2 day deliveries at 10pm. My version gives me a technical error and won't let me grab a block for the next day. I have version 3.0.1914.0


Version 3.0.3090.0. No delay/white screen issues at all. Grabbed 8 easily tonight.


----------



## melissafj77

uberbomber said:


> While I have plenty of stories about the daily operations of that fickle and chaotic warehouse, I was mainly speaking of addressing the issue of how a person would benefit from the dispatchers/employees on both the Logistics and Prime Now side of things. And I definitely won't be openly giving any tips; people seem to mainly listen to only one person on here anyways, so it's pretty pointless... it's so easy to get 40 hours in less than seven days here if you know the trick, although I'm not sure how it works in other locations.


Well ok but don't complain of people not listening when somebody asks and you tell them nothing . if is any consolation is dont really listen to anyone i take everything with a grain of salt and only do what I think ( horrid trait) but I love to hear others experiences and opinions and regarding on how to benefit from... Nahh that is not my thing too much karma man nothing is worth it much less a little side job.


----------



## uberbomber

melissafj77 said:


> Well ok but don't complain of people not listening when somebody asks and you tell them nothing . if is any consolation is dont really listen to anyone i take everything with a grain of salt and only do what I think ( horrid trait) but I love to hear others experiences and opinions and regarding on how to benefit from... Nahh that is not my thing too much karma man nothing is worth it much less a little side job.


----------



## vegetto

melissafj77 said:


> I have had twice the whole cant pick blocks for a few days and then it goes back to "normal" again for a few days They are certainly messing with something but is not "RATES" or whatever i think they pick random people or maybe those who get blocks regularly to blacklist for a few days and let other drivers pick block so they dont quit?? maybe dunno just trowing shit on the wind here ( i mean ideas around) but really i talk to few people in the warehouse who can't get more than one or two blocks a week and see some regulars
> 
> Carmen I tried using a previous version and ended up giving an error at 10 pm
> also twice the app glitched ( maybe?) and sent me to the screen where you select the warehouse you want to pick from giving me both options Humble and Willobrook in Houston, both for logistics i picked humble that i had been at from the beginning because is actually closer for me and some routes are by my house and the other is too far but i wonder.... that hapened around the time i was not able to pick shifts.


theres nothing wrong with your app, I finnaly got good with one of my Warehouse workers and he told me the truth, obviously you cant be any faster logging in at 10pm exactly, so its not that, its not amazon playing musical chairs so everyone gets a turn, the simple and harsh truth even though "for the most part it isn't our fault" you are being put in a penalty Box! and they will keep you there until they lift the Ban, the reason you saw it go back to normal cause you did your time and your Profile is now able to see open blocks again. Ever get those emails ..so an so, that's your 1st Clue to when they'll Take your profile offline in the future, they'll never tell you you your being punished for obvious reasons, and when you email them give you the runaround "device #/cell carrier" and so on, but its because they didn't like something you did in a past block and your being punished for it now


----------



## MoMoney$

Number of people > number of slots. Isn't it obvious that not everyone will get them?


----------



## Amazonflexa

uberbomber said:


> While I have plenty of stories about the daily operations of that fickle and chaotic warehouse, I was mainly speaking of addressing the issue of how a person would benefit from the dispatchers/employees on both the Logistics and Prime Now side of things. And I definitely won't be openly giving any tips; people seem to mainly listen to only one person on here anyways, so it's pretty pointless... it's so easy to get 40 hours in less than seven days here if you know the trick, although I'm not sure how it works in other locations.
> 
> Version 3.0.3090.0. No delay/white screen issues at all. Grabbed 8 easily tonight.


Hi, would you mind sharing your app version? I have more hope in you guys than amazon support. Thanks.


----------



## melissafj77

vegetto said:


> theres nothing wrong with your app, I finnaly got good with one of my Warehouse workers and he told me the truth, obviously you cant be any faster logging in at 10pm exactly, so its not that, its not amazon playing musical chairs so everyone gets a turn, the simple and harsh truth even though "for the most part it isn't our fault" you are being put in a penalty Box! and they will keep you there until they lift the Ban, the reason you saw it go back to normal cause you did your time and your Profile is now able to see open blocks again. Ever get those emails ..so an so, that's your 1st Clue to when they'll Take your profile offline in the future, they'll never tell you you your being punished for obvious reasons, and when you email them give you the runaround "device #/cell carrier" and so on, but its because they didn't like something you did in a past block and your being punished for it now


i see 10 pm open blocks i just wasnt able to get them and i talked to my WHM and some of the other drivers there were double the amount of white vans during those days

no penalty box simply tons of experiments. 
really you think they care enough to penalize drivers? they just get rid of you and move on to the next one there is so many on the wings waiting


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Some good info overnight to digest. Like I said, the biggest problem I have is being uninformed. If i'm in the penalty box then let me know. Otherwise, don't piss on my head and tell me it's raining!

Uberbomber.......i'm always listening and would appreciate any input. I know i've helped a few people in here privately and openly. Private is good! 

I get the "schedule open blocks" button at 10pm, i'm simply unable to score a block. Which sounds just like melissafj77 and a host of others problem as well. This occurred after Aug 9th exactly. Last block able to grab that night, from then on, no blocks. Now I'm unable to grab blocks and get no notifications for open blocks.
Trust me, I have the timing down, sit at my computer with clock open and refresh to the second. So, I have that game down, it simply will not register an accepted block! There is simply NO F'IN WAY all the sudden i'm the slowest guy in the bunch!?

I'm going back one version, not to the older, well I will download that and it will update to the app version everyone else is on. I'm just getting rid of this version they sent me "privately" it seems.


----------



## Amazonflexa

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Some good info overnight to digest. Like I said, the biggest problem I have is being uninformed. If i'm in the penalty box then let me know. Otherwise, don't piss on my head and tell me it's raining!
> 
> Uberbomber.......i'm always listening and would appreciate any input. I know i've helped a few people in here privately and openly. Private is good!
> 
> I get the "schedule open blocks" button at 10pm, i'm simply unable to score a block. Which sounds just like melissafj77 and a host of others problem as well. This occurred after Aug 9th exactly. Last block able to grab that night, from then on, no blocks. Now I'm unable to grab blocks and get no notifications for open blocks.
> Trust me, I have the timing down, sit at my computer with clock open and refresh to the second. So, I have that game down, it simply will not register an accepted block! There is simply NO F'IN WAY all the sudden i'm the slowest guy in the bunch!?
> 
> I'm going back one version, not to the older, well I will download that and it will update to the app version everyone else is on. I'm just getting rid of this version they sent me "privately" it seems.


Hi would you mind sharing the previous version of the app?

Thanks


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Here ya' go, have at, WTF do I care:
(link removed)
That is version 3.0.1914.0.
Grab it now because i'll probably take the link down in an hour. Real easy to make copies of app folks....download to your computer or real simple, upload to google drive!

I'll post the newer version later as well........

Here it is, version 3.0.3459.0:
(link removed)
Links will be taken down in about an hour...........

I'm now running 3.0.3242.0


----------



## J.F.R.

Working out of Miami Gardens warehouse I was able to grab a block again last night, like I have been for the past couple of weeks..... Honestly if you are trying to get a block every night and cannot then it has something to do with your account. You might miss it one day, two but not everyday..... Regardless I'm Out

Peace


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

J.F.R. said:


> Working out of Miami Gardens warehouse I was able to grab a block again last night, like I have been for the past couple of weeks..... Honestly if you are trying to get a block every night and cannot then it has something to do with your account. You might miss it one day, two but not everyday..... Regardless I'm Out
> 
> Peace


 How about 14 days without being able to grab a block!!??  August 9 was the last night I was able to do a 10pm grab. Since then have tried every single night. 
Guess that makes me shit out of luck! OOOOhhhhhh Well!

Would have no reason to be "blocked" as I did almost 40 freakin' routes with a SINGLE "a package you marked as delivered didn't get to" etc......JUST ONE! 
I kept my mouth shut, loaded packages, delivered went home did it again the next day. No whining or complaining to staff, took all packages, rarely needed help from warehouse people. I got that shit done and with little problems. 
I've actually seen warehouse people who had to scan a WHOLE FREAKIN' load for a driver because they couldn't go it!


----------



## J.F.R.

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> How about 14 days without being able to grab a block!!??  August 9 was the last night I was able to do a 10pm grab. Since then have tried every single night.
> Guess that makes me shit out of luck! OOOOhhhhhh Well!
> 
> Would have no reason to be "blocked" as I did almost 40 freakin' routes with a SINGLE "a package you marked as delivered didn't get to" etc......JUST ONE!
> I kept my mouth shut, loaded packages, delivered went home did it again the next day. No whining or complaining to staff, took all packages, rarely needed help from warehouse people. I got that shit done and with little problems.
> I've actually seen warehouse people who had to scan a WHOLE FREAKIN' load for a driver because they couldn't go it!


Who knows, maybe next week you might win the Lotto and we'll all be stuck doing this  ...........

Good things are coming Man for you, I can feel it!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

J.F.R. said:


> Who knows, maybe next week you might win the Lotto and we'll all be stuck doing this  ...........
> 
> Good things are coming Man for you, I can feel it!


I wouldn't put money on it! 

Hey give Daniel or Mike a shout out........ tell them mofos to give a man a break for crying out loud and take Carmen(that's the dego dude not the other female carmen's) off the goddam hit list!


----------



## UTX1

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Appreciate the support UTX1. I'll work it out one way or another.


No problem, anytime. That's always best to work it out your way, since it's for you.



CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Like UTX1 posts, sometimes they require a translator or decoder!


You ain't kidding. Sometimes I can't even figure out what the hell I'm talking about.


----------



## vegetto

melissafj77 said:


> i see 10 pm open blocks i just wasnt able to get them and i talked to my WHM and some of the other drivers there were double the amount of white vans during those days
> 
> no penalty box simply tons of experiments.
> really you think they care enough to penalize drivers? they just get rid of you and move on to the next one there is so many on the wings waiting


oh ok then , then you weren't. if you saw the block then there some other hidden problem, but that's how they doit in vegas


----------



## melissafj77

vegetto said:


> oh ok then , then you weren't. if you saw the block then there some other hidden problem, but that's how they doit in vegas


Yea I figured is a combo of more drivers and less routes( more white vans) and WH trying to find a balance this week they are again doing something different and releasing blocks at a different time during the day for return routes ETC. 
but the app resetting itself to where you pick your WH that is glitchy app. so just amazon anyways now that school is back on i am doing less routes anyways More to go for the other drivers, just need my 10 pm a few days a week.

wonder what the new update to the app will mess up this time.


----------



## kmatt

The white vans are contractors with multiple vans with hourly employees working for them. They apply here - https://logistics.amazon.com/ - and submit the rates they desire for each delivery to Amazon. Amazon is of course going to choose the lowest bidder. My guess is the contractors are low balling delivery rates to get in the game which are probably less expensive than the flex rates of $72 for 4 hours which is why there are less and less 4 hour blocks for flex people in some areas. This appears to be in the very early stages and probably varies by region. They are just using everyday people as a stopgap until they can contract all of this like FedEx does. I don't see this happening with Prime Now because it's based on minute by minute demand. And of course I could be completely wrong as usual.


----------



## melissafj77

kmatt said:


> The white vans are contractors with multiple vans with hourly employees. They apply here - https://logistics.amazon.com/ - and submit the rates they desire for each delivery to Amazon. Amazon is of course going to choose the lowest bidder. My guess is the contractors are low balling delivery rates to get in the game which are probably less expensive than the flex rates of $72 for 4 hours which is why there are less and less 4 hour blocks for flex people in some areas. This appears to be in the very early stages and probably varies by region. They are just using everyday people as a stopgap until they can contract all of this like FedEx does. I don't see this happening with Prime Now because it's based on minute by minute demand. And of course I could be completely wrong as usual.


yea but the amount of white vans varies from week to week white vans are actually a bit more expensive or it wouldnt be profitable for the companies their infraestructure, insurance salaries ETC would eat all the profit if it was 72 for 4 hours per van even if they pay the drivers minimum wage that they don't here in houston they make from 11.5 to 14.5 depending on who they work for ( talked to a few of them) and a mailman who does the vans on Sundays also those contractors ( vans) have set up routes and they use the flex drivers to fill the rest and whatever is extra that is why the volume changes all the time. at least here each WH seems to be different
What will amazon choose to do in the future ( short or long term) is of course unfathomable I am sure nobody in the company ( from CEO to janitor) has any clue either.


----------



## kmatt

melissafj77 said:


> yea but the amount of white vans varies from week to week white vans are actually a bit more expensive or it wouldnt be profitable for the companies their infraestructure, insurance salaries ETC would eat all the profit if it was 72 for 4 hours per van even if they pay the drivers minimum wage that they don't here in houston they make from 11.5 to 14.5 depending on who they work for ( talked to a few of them) and a mailman who does the vans on Sundays also those contractors ( vans) have set up routes and they use the flex drivers to fill the rest and whatever is extra that is why the volume changes all the time. at least here each WH seems to be different
> What will amazon choose to do in the future ( short or long term) is of course unfathomable I am sure nobody in the company ( from CEO to janitor) has any clue either.


Those 120-200 cubic foot cargo vans can fit 120 packages as opposed to 30-50 in a car. This shit is very S/T and is not to be relied upon as a full time job. As much as some of us would like to do this full-time for a living, it's just not happening. They don't want it to happen...period. Use this as an opportunity to find another career because one doesn't exist here. I can and have always been able to get blocks at will but it's all smoke and mirrors for the most part. I think for the average Joe, just treat it like a seasonal job that starts in November and ends after Xmas. Good luck to all.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Well have to report that I finally scored a block at the 10pm grab last night!
I uninstalled the new version of the app they sent me and went back to the 3.0.3242.0 version. We'll see if I can get back in the groove?
Tightened up my timing a little but the grab seemed to "move" a little slower for some reason so not sure what finally "gave"?

I only wanted to do the 24-28 hours weekly, but even that seems to be getting farther out of reach on a regular basis. Hopefully things will get better but it can go either way at this point. Amazon has big plans for changing the delivery landscape and this is only the beginning for them so it will be a bumpy ride for us all I think.


----------



## melissafj77

kmatt said:


> Those 120-200 cubic foot cargo vans can fit 120 packages as opposed to 30-50 in a car. This shit is very S/T and is not to be relied upon as a full time job. As much as some of us would like to do this full-time for a living, it's just not happening. They don't want it to happen...period. Use this as an opportunity to find another career because one doesn't exist here. I can and have always been able to get blocks at will but it's all smoke and mirrors for the most part. I think for the average Joe, just treat it like a seasonal job that starts in November and ends after Xmas. Good luck to all.


they can fit 120 packages but they dont deliver 120 in 4 hours and even with that the overhead costs are larger i can spread sheet it for you but trust me no company ownder will work for amazon for a couple of dollars profit if the fleet has 100 vans cutting overheads and expenses ( commercial insurance can be really expensive in some markets) van and driver are rented to amazon for around 700 - 1000 a week and that is more than prime drivers the best bet is for amazon to have their own vans ( why they dont want to work with ups ETC ETC nobody is making a profit there)

On the other hand amazon is well famous for cutting their own profits to do something really dumb so who knows.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

melissafj77 said:


> they can fit 120 packages but they dont deliver 120 in 4 hours and even with that the overhead costs are larger i can spread sheet it for you but trust me no company ownder will work for amazon for a couple of dollars profit if the fleet has 100 vans cutting overheads and expenses ( commercial insurance can be really expensive in some markets) van and driver are rented to amazon for around 700 - 1000 a week and that is more than prime drivers the best bet is for amazon to have their own vans ( why they dont want to work with ups ETC ETC nobody is making a profit there)
> 
> On the other hand amazon is well famous for cutting their own profits to do something really dumb so who knows.


 I believe that these contract drivers are where they started with Flex and they had problems and lawsuits. They have more obligations there as well I would assume but they must have learned something in the last year? Now going back full circle and doing it again? With us flex drivers there are no obligations and less liability.....at least I thought so?

Amazon is a very forward thinking company and they think way out into the future. I'm not a lover or hater as you can say they are doing good and not so good. A disrupter like uber, tesla etc....... I think where they go wrong is how they treat the people who make up their organization. Eventually they will have to give in just like Walmart did. Uber is having that problem now it seems..... Disgruntled drivers, not worth the effort for the payout. Again, that is just from observation as I don't do uber.

This is just an opinion and formed from things i've read and gathered about people who have actually been employed by Amazon. They don't seem to really care about people/employees. The funny thing is they really don't care about profit right now either??!! So......everything they do is....well...unpredictable to say the least!


----------



## Jmb53

I signed up last week in houston background checks done and watched videos but when it say select delivery area nothing comes up tried uninstalling i have verisin 3.0.1540 any ideas? Or a number for tech support


----------



## uberbomber

The drivers in Houston drive for Tenet, and I believe they have 20 full-time employees now. They make between $11.50-$12.50 an hour, and can receive a monthly bonus, depending on how quickly they finish and if they have a low amount of concessions. They work three days a week with a mandatory day on the weekend and ten-hour shifts.

They tested everything out at the Humble and Willowbrook locations before the contractors started just like they did at the 290 location with Lone Star Overnight.

You guys think that because they are hiring more van contractors that the workload is slowing up, but they're currently experiencing a surge here, and the peak season hasn't even begun yet, so there's work to had. The blocks aren't priority-based anymore. As long as you're seeing the "Schedule Blocks Today" or whatever it says now, then you're good to go. Mine still doesn't pop sometimes when I'm not even at 40 hours yet. Suffice to say, if you're having problems getting blocks and you're not getting the WSOD, you need to change some things up. If you are receiving the WSOD, then most likely you need to revert back to the 3090 update.


----------



## uberbomber

Jmb53 said:


> I signed up last week in houston background checks done and watched videos but when it say select delivery area nothing comes up tried uninstalling i have verisin 3.0.1540 any ideas? Or a number for tech support


You need version 1914 if your location selection is blank.


----------



## melissafj77

uberbomber said:


> You need version 1914 if your location selection is blank.


did you get an email saying you passed the background check? you need to email them


----------



## melissafj77

uberbomber said:


> WSOD, you need to change some things up. If you are receiving the WSOD, then most likely you need to revert back to the 3090 update.


what is WSOD?

sorry dumb Italian girl here


----------



## Jmb53

Yeah i got the welcome email the app automatically updates to veraion 3.0.3242 when it starts up


----------



## uberbomber

melissafj77 said:


> what is WSOD?
> 
> sorry dumb Italian girl here


White screen of death.


----------



## Jmb53

How do you revert back to a previous install without it auto updating


----------



## melissafj77

Jmb53 said:


> How do you revert back to a previous install without it auto updating


set you r phone in airplane mode then start the app in airplane mode after you install the previous app ( every time you start the app has to be in airplane mode or it updates) after it checks for updates you can get out of airplane mode and log in as normal and if you log out instead of just closing the app also put it in airplane mode before longing out

what i would like to know is how to revert to a previous version between 3.0.2246 and 3242 lol i liked some things in the interim apps


----------



## Jmb53

melissafj77 said:


> set you r phone in airplane mode then start the app in airplane mode after you install the previous app ( every time you start the app has to be in airplane mode or it updates) after it checks for updates you can get out of airplane mode and log in as normal and if you log out instead of just closing the app also put it in airplane mode before longing out
> 
> what i would like to know is how to revert to a previous version between 3.0.2246 and 3242 lol i liked some things in the interim apps


Thanks for the help putting the phone in airplane mode kept the app from updating and the previous version aloud me to sign in thanks alot


----------



## wetzello

So, I've signed up on the website in Cincinnati a couple of weeks ago and haven't received a response. Does it take a while to hear back, or should I assume that all spots are taken up in Cincinnati?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

wetzello said:


> So, I've signed up on the website in Cincinnati a couple of weeks ago and haven't received a response. Does it take a while to hear back, or should I assume that all spots are taken up in Cincinnati?


 It can take anywhere from a week to a few weeks to get the email from them to take a survey. That's the first step. Then if you "pass" the survey they send you a link to an informational session to download the app and get setup. Setup app, input your information. From there it takes a few days to a few weeks depending on if any problems with background. Watch some videos and the app becomes active after you watch the videos and clear your background check.

They will send out the email for the survey when they are "onboarding" for your area.

From what I understand they just keep on onboarding.........seems perpetually!


----------



## genakir

Flexer said:


> Amazon Flex App Now Available for iPhone in Dallas (UTX4)


Hi Flexer,
Installed app on my iPhone. And it not working.
Error: Currently, this platform does not support work in this area. Please try a different platform.


----------



## genakir

iRobin said:


> Uninstalled the app on my phone and reinstalled it. Seen a new location: Plano DDA2. Any word on when this is opening?


Did same on my phone. Chose DDA2 location. And now I don't know where is this facility located.
Support's answer: After you have been confirmed for a delivery block, the address of the pickup facility will be displayed in the app after you tap "Start" to begin traveling to the pickup facility. You will be able to tap "Start" in the app one hour before the start time of your block.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

genakir said:


> Did same on my phone. Chose DDA2 location. And now I don't know where is this facility located.
> Support's answer: After you have been confirmed for a delivery block, the address of the pickup facility will be displayed in the app after you tap "Start" to begin traveling to the pickup facility. You will be able to tap "Start" in the app one hour before the start time of your block.


 Funny how even knowing your location is a complete mystery until you accept your first block with this program. Finding my local locations wasn't easy either and had no clue.

Plenty of Texas drivers here should be able to identify that location. Just be sure of where you want to work and location you choose, it's a pain in the ass to change sometimes. So, before you accept any blocks of work confirm it's the location you want.


----------



## Keyser Söze

uberbomber said:


> While I have plenty of stories about the daily operations of that fickle and chaotic warehouse, I was mainly speaking of addressing the issue of how a person would benefit from the dispatchers/employees on both the Logistics and Prime Now side of things. And I definitely won't be openly giving any tips; people seem to mainly listen to only one person on here anyways, so it's pretty pointless... it's so easy to get 40 hours in less than seven days here if you know the trick, although I'm not sure how it works in other locations.
> 
> Version 3.0.3090.0. No delay/white screen issues at all. Grabbed 8 easily tonight.


Any chance you'd be able


uberbomber said:


> While I have plenty of stories about the daily operations of that fickle and chaotic warehouse, I was mainly speaking of addressing the issue of how a person would benefit from the dispatchers/employees on both the Logistics and Prime Now side of things. And I definitely won't be openly giving any tips; people seem to mainly listen to only one person on here anyways, so it's pretty pointless... it's so easy to get 40 hours in less than seven days here if you know the trick, although I'm not sure how it works in other locations.
> 
> Version 3.0.3090.0. No delay/white screen issues at all. Grabbed 8 easily tonight.


Any chance you could throw me a bone and send me this version? Pretty please?!


----------



## UTX1

iRobin said:


> Uninstalled the app on my phone and reinstalled it. Seen a new location: Plano DDA2. Any word on when this is opening?


Launch date set for Sept. 9th. Will expect activity a few days before then
as the staff/crew get their heads wrapped around quite a busy place (it will be).
Small place, lots of east side volume. Looks like Alvin from DDA1 will be
running the day crew. The site will be flooded with drivers within a month....


----------



## genakir

UTX1 said:


> Launch date set for Sept. 9th. Will expect activity a few days before then
> as the staff/crew get their heads wrapped around quite a busy place (it will be).
> Small place, lots of east side volume. Looks like Alvin from DDA1 will be
> running the day crew. The site will be flooded with drivers within a month....


Hi UTX1,
Can you please verify address of that DDA2 location?


----------



## konoplya

anyone got an email from amazon about taking a survey? i suggest you let them know any issues or concerns by taking it. writing to their "support" is a futile effort anymore.


----------



## prosidius

Ever since I updated to Android 7.0, the app locks up at checking for updates. I have to reopen it for the app to work. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## Flex89

I had that issue running the 7.0 preview on a N6.


----------



## Vmiyoshi

Yeah, I have the same issue with 7.0. It's not a huge issue, you just can't update.
Like Prosidius said all you have to do is close the app, and re-open it. Once it's back open, you will be at the normal home screen.
I have delivered, and grabbed many blocks successful since my phone updated to 7.0
I wonder if this has been fixed in the most recent version; along with the stupid navigation problem that popped up with the software showing you less or more distance to travel and not bring in sync with the "delivery" location


----------



## prosidius

Amazon's truck was late so they weren't letting anyone in the d/c for nearly an hour past the block start time. The upside of that is they keep putting open blocks up through the day. I could have probably worked 4 blocks today if I wanted to.


----------



## TheBlank

Anyone in the NJ/Philly area doing this? Curious how it is in this area


----------



## MoMoney$

genakir said:


> Hi Flexer,
> Installed app on my iPhone. And it not working.
> Error: Currently, this platform does not support work in this area. Please try a different platform.


That's an iOS screenshot. Very few places support them right now


----------



## soypana

I got this email today.

 
*Policy Change: Block Forfeiture Cut-Off Changing to 45-Minutes*

*Starting August 31, 2016* you will be able to forfeit a scheduled block* 45-minutes prior to the start time*. This will give you an additional _15 minutes_ to forfeit if you are unable to make deliveries by your block start time from the 1-hour policy communicated in July.

*For example: *If your scheduled block starts at 12:00 p.m., you can forfeit the block up to 11:15 a.m.

If you *do not forfeit a scheduled block at least 45-minutes* prior to the start time, *it will be considered a missed block. *Delivery Partners are expected to be available to make deliveries during their scheduled delivery blocks. Please update your availability in the calendar in the Amazon Flex app regularly to ensure you are available for scheduled blocks.

If you have any questions, please email us at [email protected].

Thank you for delivering smiles with us!

*The Amazon Flex Team*


----------



## Vmiyoshi

I got that one as well, so thats pretty cool, and an additional 15 minutes. I'm not hating that!


----------



## UTX1

I may need to wait another 15 minutes for someone to bail on a block.
Those who schedule on-the-fly may have 15 minutes less response time.
Two way street.

School's back in, so people need a few minutes to coordinate picking up the kids.
As the holidays approach, people drink more alcohol. Here's 15 extra minutes
for driver to decide if he's too hung over to deliver by 9am. I guess it's a mixed bag.


----------



## UTX1

Dear Flex Driver,

We're moving the forfeit time to 45 minutes prior to start.

This means you now have an additional 15 minutes before you
have to climb down off that fat girl and get dressed and come to work.
We know that's what you do all day and we have no problem with that.

Thank you for delivering with Amazon Flex.


----------



## konoplya

UTX1 said:


> Dear Flex Driver,
> 
> We're moving the forfeit time to 45 minutes prior to start.
> 
> This means you now have an additional 15 minutes before you
> have to climb down off that fat girl and get dressed and come to work.
> We know that's what you do all day and we have no problem with that.
> 
> Thank you for delivering with Amazon Flex.


more understanding that uber


----------



## UTX1

konoplya said:


> more understanding that uber


And believe me, she appreciates it too ! 
When she's chubby, 15 minutes makes a difference.
I dunno, maybe you guys got a different email. 
Just sharing what I can....


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

I got the same email.


----------



## pifhluke

I got an email today that basically said you've been scheduled for blocks check your calendar. Has anyone else gotten one of these? Weird that it's on a Tuesday as well...


----------



## E1s

pifhluke said:


> I got an email today that basically said you've been scheduled for blocks check your calendar. Has anyone else gotten one of these? Weird that it's on a Tuesday as well...


Yep.

You're Scheduled for Deliveries
You can check the Amazon Flex app to see what delivery blocks you have confirmed - look for the orange dots in the calendar in the app. If you no longer want to make deliveries during this block, please forfeit the blocks through the app at least 1-hour prior.

If you no longer have the Amazon Flex app on your device, please write us and we can let you know how to re-install the app.

Here are some helpful reminders:

· Tap "I've Arrived" in the Amazon Flex app when you arrive at the delivery station or waiting area. This will let us know you're ready to deliver! The app will not allow you to mark you've arrived more than 5 minutes after the block start time.

· It's illegal to leave a package in a mailbox. Mailboxes are property of the United States Postal Service (USPS) and only authorized personnel can use them for deliveries.

· The Amazon Flex app can use a lot of battery. We recommend carrying a device charger while making deliveries.

If you any questions, please review the FAQs in the "Help" tab in the Main Menu of the Amazon Flex app.

Have a great delivery and thank you for delivering smiles with us!

The Amazon Flex Team


----------



## soypana

Fusion Logistics, Inc is taking over this job.. At first they were doing deliveries only in the morning but now they are hiring more and more drivers to do deliveries in the afternoon/evening. Flex drivers can only get blocks from 10:30 am to 2:30pm and sometimes at 5:30 pm +
This is in my warehouse, i don't know if this is happening in other warehouses.

I was going to apply for Fusion Logistics but i heard they pay $110 a day and they give over 120 packages lol. Also if you return packages, you have to re-attempt deliveries those packages.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

pifhluke said:


> I got an email today that basically said you've been scheduled for blocks check your calendar. Has anyone else gotten one of these? Weird that it's on a Tuesday as well...


 Interesting stuff happening. How far out did they schedule blocks for......like a few days or for the week? And if you care to share, how many did they assign?
Since you're both out of different locations hopefully they are testing some changes to the way blocks are assigned?

Edit: Seems like just a reminder for scheduled blocks? Thought they were doing something different with the schedule but guess not.

soypana:
Fusions logistics are most definitely showing up more and more. This is part of the plan for amazon. They are doing all this to get full control over the delivery process and to be able to "scale up" when demand is high. This holiday season should be a good test for them. I would guess it's more expensive for them to have contract drivers and they can't "scale up" with them as fast as they can with flex drivers.


----------



## melissafj77

E1s said:


> Yep.
> 
> You're Scheduled for Deliveries
> You can check the Amazon Flex app to see what delivery blocks you have confirmed - look for the orange dots in the calendar in the app. If you no longer want to make deliveries during this block, please forfeit the blocks through the app at least 1-hour prior.
> 
> If you no longer have the Amazon Flex app on your device, please write us and we can let you know how to re-install the app.
> 
> Here are some helpful reminders:
> 
> · Tap "I've Arrived" in the Amazon Flex app when you arrive at the delivery station or waiting area. This will let us know you're ready to deliver! The app will not allow you to mark you've arrived more than 5 minutes after the block start time.
> 
> · It's illegal to leave a package in a mailbox. Mailboxes are property of the United States Postal Service (USPS) and only authorized personnel can use them for deliveries.
> 
> · The Amazon Flex app can use a lot of battery. We recommend carrying a device charger while making deliveries.
> 
> If you any questions, please review the FAQs in the "Help" tab in the Main Menu of the Amazon Flex app.
> 
> Have a great delivery and thank you for delivering smiles with us!
> 
> The Amazon Flex Team


yup on friday they scheduled me a block for sat the 3rd and today I got this email.
maybe too many drivers are missing their scheduled blocks? or sumethin

dunno but is funny


----------



## limepro

soypana said:


> Fusion Logistics, Inc is taking over this job.. At first they were doing deliveries only in the morning but now they are hiring more and more drivers to do deliveries in the afternoon/evening. Flex drivers can only get blocks from 10:30 am to 2:30pm and sometimes at 5:30 pm +
> This is in my warehouse, i don't know if this is happening in other warehouses.
> 
> I was going to apply for Fusion Logistics but i heard they pay $110 a day and they give over 120 packages lol. Also if you return packages, you have to re-attempt deliveries those packages.


Maybe to many doing a half assed job so they decided to go with more accountability instead of an app that anyone can log into for logistics as you deal with much more volume and $$$ than prime now drivers.


----------



## pifhluke

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Interesting stuff happening. How far out did they schedule blocks for......like a few days or for the week? And if you care to share, how many did they assign?
> Since you're both out of different locations hopefully they are testing some changes to the way blocks are assigned?
> 
> Edit: Seems like just a reminder for scheduled blocks? Thought they were doing something different with the schedule but guess not.


Yeah I think it was just a reminder email. Though I've never missed a block.


----------



## konoplya

UTX1 said:


> And believe me, she appreciates it too !
> When she's chubby, 15 minutes makes a difference.
> I dunno, maybe you guys got a different email.
> Just sharing what I can....


haha i was referring to amazon being more understanding that uber with that letter you wrote


----------



## konoplya

E1s said:


> Yep.
> 
> You're Scheduled for Deliveries
> You can check the Amazon Flex app to see what delivery blocks you have confirmed - look for the orange dots in the calendar in the app. If you no longer want to make deliveries during this block, please forfeit the blocks through the app at least 1-hour prior.
> 
> If you no longer have the Amazon Flex app on your device, please write us and we can let you know how to re-install the app.
> 
> Here are some helpful reminders:
> 
> · Tap "I've Arrived" in the Amazon Flex app when you arrive at the delivery station or waiting area. This will let us know you're ready to deliver! The app will not allow you to mark you've arrived more than 5 minutes after the block start time.
> 
> · It's illegal to leave a package in a mailbox. Mailboxes are property of the United States Postal Service (USPS) and only authorized personnel can use them for deliveries.
> 
> · The Amazon Flex app can use a lot of battery. We recommend carrying a device charger while making deliveries.
> 
> If you any questions, please review the FAQs in the "Help" tab in the Main Menu of the Amazon Flex app.
> 
> Have a great delivery and thank you for delivering smiles with us!
> 
> The Amazon Flex Team


got that email too. i also think its just another reminder email.


----------



## J.F.R.

soypana said:


> Fusion Logistics, Inc is taking over this job.. At first they were doing deliveries only in the morning but now they are hiring more and more drivers to do deliveries in the afternoon/evening. Flex drivers can only get blocks from 10:30 am to 2:30pm and sometimes at 5:30 pm +
> This is in my warehouse, i don't know if this is happening in other warehouses.
> 
> I was going to apply for Fusion Logistics but i heard they pay $110 a day and they give over 120 packages lol. Also if you return packages, you have to re-attempt deliveries those packages.





CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Interesting stuff happening. How far out did they schedule blocks for......like a few days or for the week? And if you care to share, how many did they assign?
> Since you're both out of different locations hopefully they are testing some changes to the way blocks are assigned?
> 
> Edit: Seems like just a reminder for scheduled blocks? Thought they were doing something different with the schedule but guess not.
> 
> soypana:
> Fusions logistics are most definitely showing up more and more. This is part of the plan for amazon. They are doing all this to get full control over the delivery process and to be able to "scale up" when demand is high. This holiday season should be a good test for them. I would guess it's more expensive for them to have contract drivers and they can't "scale up" with them as fast as they can with flex drivers.


$110 a day seems like a good deal too me. I'm 100% positive I could finish those 120-150 packages well within 8 hours, also not using your own vehicle means you can really step on the gas......

I wouldn't mind doing it, 3-4 days out of the week to be honest and would definitely apply!


----------



## limepro

Anyone else's earnings showing $0 even after working today and past earnings blank?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

limepro said:


> Anyone else's earnings showing $0 even after working today and past earnings blank?


 I looked earlier today and everything looked normal, earnings were sent to bank as usual.
But when I saw your post took a look, saw zero past earnings. If I go from home screen to earnings I see zero, if I go to calendar or account screen then to earnings they show back up. Some sort of syncing glitch it seems?

On another note.......today was the most active day i've ever seen with notifications for open blocks(miami gardens warehouse). I tried for a couple of them early this morning around 8:30 for 11:30 to 3:30 but couldn't get it 2 times. Then after 12 must have seen 4-5 block releases but almost all less then an hour away and some 15 minutes so no chance to get there. But wonder why all the activity? Anyone else notice?
It never seems to fail that the blocks I want I can't grab, ones I can't do anything with sit there for 15-20 minutes??!!


----------



## Whyask

I'm getting the same thing with the earnings showing all zeros


----------



## melissafj77

Yup earnings 0 for today ( and i did a shift) and no payment history. but i did get the email that my payment was sent earlier so just a matter to wait and see if it shows in my bank thursday morning as always. probably app glitch

ETA: when i refreshed it briefly showed 72 for today and then went back to 0 but now shows previous payments def a glitch in the app


----------



## Whyask

Melissa where are you located


----------



## melissafj77

Houston . just as my pic says


----------



## konoplya

limepro said:


> Anyone else's earnings showing $0 even after working today and past earnings blank?


wow. i looked earlier today and it showed everything fine, now that i read your post and looked there's all zeros and nothing in the past either. wtf. i sent them an email. i urge others to do the same.


----------



## UberPasco

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I looked earlier today and everything looked normal, earnings were sent to bank as usual.
> But when I saw your post took a look, saw zero past earnings. If I go from home screen to earnings I see zero, if I go to calendar or account screen then to earnings they show back up. Some sort of syncing glitch it seems?
> 
> On another note.......today was the most active day i've ever seen with notifications for open blocks(miami gardens warehouse). I tried for a couple of them early this morning around 8:30 for 11:30 to 3:30 but couldn't get it 2 times. Then after 12 must have seen 4-5 block releases but almost all less then an hour away and some 15 minutes so no chance to get there. But wonder why all the activity? Anyone else notice?
> It never seems to fail that the blocks I want I can't grab, ones I can't do anything with sit there for 15-20 minutes??!!


We had an opening (10a-12p) block(s) sit for well over an hr this AM. Same now for the 1800-2000 block. (Anyone else notice this change???) It is because of the tropical storm, Carmen.
Now if they would have released 4 hr blocks or bumped the pay up, I'm sure they would have been snapped up.


----------



## UberPasco

konoplya said:


> wow. i looked earlier today and it showed everything fine, now that i read your post and looked there's all zeros and nothing in the past either. wtf. i sent them an email. i urge others to do the same.


Seriously?


----------



## immedina

I am showing the same, $0 earnings and no past earnings. I hope it is corrected soon.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

UberPasco said:


> We had an opening (10a-12p) block(s) sit for well over an hr this AM. Same now for the 1800-2000 block. (Anyone else notice this change???) It is because of the tropical storm, Carmen.
> Now if they would have released 4 hr blocks or bumped the pay up, I'm sure they would have been snapped up.


 I know you guys up that way are getting hammered with the rain so I can see a lot of people forfeiting blocks for sure. That just makes for a not so fun route. But down here it's just some spotty stuff. 
I was actually wondering what they do when an area is under a tropical storm or hurricane warning like you are now?


----------



## UberPasco

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I was actually wondering what they do when an area is under a tropical storm or hurricane warning like you are now?


Beg for drivers and eat the late deliveries.  They actually will mark you as 'arrived' if they are totally screwed. Many blocks they aren't getting us out until half past the hr (or later) and the routes are 119 min! I wish they would drop the blocks earlier because, as you said, even if you are willing there isn't much you can do if there is 35 min left and you are 38 min away!


----------



## danadiana

Why is the app saying the next payment is on Sept 7th when it should have been today? And there's no payment history now.


----------



## kmatt

danadiana said:


> Why is the app saying the next payment is on Sept 7th when it should have been today? And there's no payment history now.


This has happened before and will go back to normal soon.


----------



## Whyask

A lot of us are seeing the same thing


----------



## Whyask

When has this happened before?


----------



## kmatt

This is for the Prime Now drivers - How busy does Nov. and Dec. get compared to just an average month? We started in late January.


----------



## kmatt

Whyask said:


> When has this happened before?


A couple of months ago. It went back to normal about 6 hours later.


----------



## danadiana

kmatt said:


> A couple of months ago. It went back to normal about 6 hours later.


But we'll still get paid right?


----------



## kmatt

danadiana said:


> But we'll still get paid right?


I hope so! Like I said, it will go back to normal like it did a few months ago. Just keep track of your routes just in case.


----------



## Whyask

Amazon should really send out an email letting us all know their system is down


----------



## konoplya

Whyask said:


> Amazon should really send out an email letting us all know their system is down


that'll be the day


----------



## danadiana

It's still the same, and I didn't get the email saying the money was sent like I normally do.


----------



## Whyask

Yea me either I didn't get an email either


----------



## konoplya

last week they sent me an email really late in the evening which i thought was unusual because they always sent it first thing in the morning. right now i still don't have the email. i wrote them earlier reporting the problem, but that's probably going go straight into their trash pile.


----------



## Whyask

So what's up anyone have any updates on this yet


----------



## Whyask

danadiana said:


> It's still the same, and I didn't get the email saying the money was sent like I normally do.


Any updates


----------



## danadiana

Whyask said:


> Any updates


No, still the same


----------



## danadiana

I have BofA and the deposit always goes through overnight Wed/Thurs, so I guess I'll know if I get paid by Thurs morning. I have a scheduled block tomorrow at 8, if I'm not paid by the time I get up I'm going to forfeit it


----------



## detsoob

It was not showing for me until I picked up a block today @ 10pm then it went back and showed everything but its gone again.


----------



## Shangsta

Sounds like they are working out the error. Don't lose sleep over it, should be fixed tomorrow.


----------



## melissafj77

so no problem with 10pm scheduling but i wonder.......


----------



## danadiana

The app screws up enough on a normal day, I wouldn't trust it to deliver tomorrow if its not worked out by 8am blocks.


----------



## UTX1

danadiana said:


> I have BofA and the deposit always goes through overnight Wed/Thurs,
> so I guess I'll know if I get paid by Thurs morning.
> I have a scheduled block tomorrow at 8, if I'm not paid by the time I get up I'm going to forfeit it


Just had an off the wall thought here.....

This could be one of those "let's play with the drivers" experiments.
Not the glitch itself, but taking time to resolve it. Could be other network issues on the back-end.

Yes, it USUALLY hits our accounts right away. We USUALLY get a confirmation email on Wednesday.
The stats are USUALLY right there in the app at a moments notice. Right now, it's UN-USUAL.
By letting this hang out there for a few hours, it's an easy way to measure the "angry-mob" index.

Nothing gets people more agitated than the idea that someone is playing with their $$
(and it's only a thought at this point). Everything is probably going to go as expected.

However, do not ignore the in-app disclaimer that : 
"...it may take up to five additional business days for payments to appear in your account..."
If they decided to test it out, just to see if people would bug out and bail, I think many drivers will have a fit.

End of the off-the-wall thinking for now. Tomorrow is the 1st of the month and I don't want
to see a riot in the streets....or the warehouse.... or LA (one of the best places to have a good riot).


----------



## danadiana

UTX1 said:


> Just had an off the wall thought here.....
> 
> This could be one of those "let's play with the drivers" experiments.
> Not the glitch itself, but taking time to resolve it. Could be other network issues on the back-end.
> 
> Yes, it USUALLY hits our accounts right away. We USUALLY get a confirmation email on Wednesday.
> The stats are USUALLY right there in the app at a moments notice. Right now, it's UN-USUAL.
> By letting this hang out there for a few hours, it's an easy way to measure the "angry-mob" index.
> 
> Nothing gets people more agitated than the idea that someone is playing with their $$
> (and it's only a thought at this point). Everything is probably going to go as expected.
> 
> However, do not ignore the in-app disclaimer that :
> "...it may take up to five additional business days for payments to appear in your account..."
> If they decided to test it out, just to see if people would bug out and bail, I think many drivers will have a fit.
> 
> End of the off-the-wall thinking for now. Tomorrow is the 1st of the month and I don't want
> to see a riot in the streets....or the warehouse.... or LA (one of the best places to have a good riot).


If your theory is correct they picked a perfect day to do it when the pay period ends on the 1st of the month when all the bills are due. My main concern is how is the app going to behave tomorrow if it's still like this in the morning? It barely behaves as it is on a good day.


----------



## Whyask

I never got my email that my payment was sent to bank... An email from Amazon would be nice letting us know they want all their packages delivered but we're bottom of the totem pole to these people the cockaroaches that are the very lowest of their infastructure, I get it whatever but make sure I'm paid....


----------



## Whyask

And maybe I am jumping the gun here and assuming the worst in a weird way it makes me feel way better this forum is up even if we're all just wondering.... Outloud


----------



## danadiana

The 5 day thing depends on your banks processing time I thought, but they pay at the same time each week.


----------



## danadiana

Whyask said:


> And maybe I am jumping the gun here and assuming the worst in a weird way it makes me feel way better this forum is up even if we're all just wondering.... Outloud


Yes it's good to rant, haha


----------



## UTX1

Whyask said:


> I never got my email that my payment was sent to bank...
> An email from Amazon would be nice letting us know......but we're bottom of the totem pole to these people
> the cockaroaches that are the very lowest of their infastructure...


Well, this was the email response I received. At least it's something....


----------



## UTX1

Since we're thinking out loud and all, you know what ? This is gonna be really wild if this thing takes off
and the payments are delayed, for any reason, and people start forfeiting blocks left and right tomorrow.

It could screw everything up royal.

I really DO NOT expect that to happen. In fact, as soon as $$ hits the bank tomorrow,
let's spread the word around so the crisis is averted. I'll post it here. I'm thinking a few of us will.


----------



## danadiana

I did get an email telling me I'm scheduled for a delivery, not to put packages in mailboxes and that the app uses a lot of battery so bring a charger.


----------



## chefseth

look familiar?

and I delivered 7 hours today.










UPDATE:
Earnings are now posted for the 7 hrs I delivered today. That trip was short.


----------



## danadiana

chefseth said:


> look familiar?
> 
> and I delivered 7 hours today.
> 
> View attachment 58490


That's what I have too


----------



## Whyask

I got that exact same thing


----------



## UTX1

Well I got an email...lemme open it up and see what it sez:

Okay, it looks like I'm only one click away from enhanced stamina, 
increased size and longer staying power. I just have to click "here".

Now we're getting somewhere.....


----------



## konoplya

chefseth said:


> look familiar?
> 
> and I delivered 7 hours today.
> 
> View attachment 58490


how did you take that screenshot? whenever i tried taking a screenshot with the app open it gives me a blank screen.


----------



## chefseth

konoplya said:


> how did you take that screenshot? whenever i tried taking a screenshot with the app open it gives me a blank screen.


Screen shot function only works with iOS (for now).


----------



## UTX1

Sept 01, 2016 00:36 Central Time

Okay Everyone....

I've got earnings data. Check your app and see if you're up to date.



(it was fun to pretend the Apocalypse was underway....even for a little while)


----------



## konoplya

chefseth said:


> Screen shot function only works with iOS (for now).


oh i see.. i think a better way to say it would be "still works with iOS" because i bet they'll disable that in the future. it never worked with android and i thought it was by design.. however, they just might have shitty developers. who knows


----------



## danadiana

I didn't get paid


----------



## UTX1

danadiana said:


> I have BofA and the deposit always goes through overnight Wed/Thurs....





danadiana said:


> I didn't get paid


When does BofA usually post their overnight ledger work ?
I'm guessing by midnight or by 2AM if you were expecting it to hit by now...
hmmmm, strange....


----------



## danadiana

It's always by 2 am. And the app says the payment is pending rather than paid


----------



## UTX1

danadiana said:


> It's always by 2 am. And the app says the payment is pending rather than paid


Right, right...I see that. Still "pending" on the app.

Well, they owe me a couple bucks as well, so I'm kind of following along on this too.


----------



## danadiana

I'm still going to do my scheduled block, but this sucks


----------



## UTX1

danadiana said:


> I'm still going to do my scheduled block, but this sucks


Obviously, you don't sleep at night either...welcome kindred spirit 

If I buy a car with a sun roof, I take it out and install a moon roof instead.


----------



## J.F.R.

danadiana said:


> I'm still going to do my scheduled block, but this sucks


Impossible for anyone to even suggest that they would do their Blocks........

No way in the world am I working for them until I get paid........

If we let this Happen and don't send a message, then it will happen again and again.......

My suggestion is everyone don't show up for their scheduled appointment today, don't even Forfeit, just do not show up...........

If people show up for work and act like it's nothing, then Amazon has just pissed on you and said it was raining.........


----------



## UTX1

J.F.R. said:


> Impossible for anyone to even suggest that they would do their Blocks........
> No way in the world am I working for them until I get paid........


Maybe you should drive to the warehouse and load up about 50 packages
and drive home and hold them hostage until they pay you 
Threaten to open one box every hour until you receive a direct deposit
and also ask for a helicopter. They always ask for the chopper.

(don't do this, seriously).


----------



## J.F.R.

UTX1 said:


> Maybe you should drive to the warehouse and load up about 50 packages
> and drive home and hold them hostage until they pay you  (don't do this, seriously).


Probably it would be Phone Cases, Crayons and something else no one cares for.....

Homestly though I'm not mad. Just upset because I worked 7 blocks last week which was a 1st and now we have this situation.

Im pretty sure we will be paid, but this is defintely going to cause a Chain Reaction.......


----------



## UTX1




----------



## FlexZone

Weird they haven't paid last weeks earnings yet or sent out the your payment is on the way email. Not really going to worry about it as glitches can happen in any business or area of life. This would be the first one I've experienced with Flex since I started last November. In that time they have given me about $300 or so of paid shifts that I did not have to work due to no packages available or Gifts cards as a thank you for being a partner.


----------



## GMan01

No money No work! Show me the money!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

FlexZone said:


> Weird they haven't paid last weeks earnings yet or sent out the your payment is on the way email. Not really going to worry about it as glitches can happen in any business or area of life. This would be the first one I've experienced with Flex since I started last November. In that time they have given me about $300 or so of paid shifts that I did not have to work due to no packages available or Gifts cards as a thank you for being a partner.


 Exactly.....has happened maybe once or twice since flex started so this is not something that is earth shattering!! All such systems experience glitches and Amazon is one of the largest web service providers in the WORLD! They know how to back up data and deal with such problems.

But......PLEASE, everyone in Miami gardens, protest for the next few weeks, hell even a month or 2, and do like Gman01....NO MONEY NO WORK!! 
Let me here you chant it now!! NO MONEY NO WORK!!

I'll be out doing deliveries!!!


----------



## GMan01

No money No work! Any other job if there is a payroll problem they notify you ASAP Amazon did no such thing! Kinda tells you how much they think of you!


----------



## melissafj77

Yes everybody in Houston dont deliver for the next week, or 9 consecutive shifts  ( i have one only need 9 more to cap 40 hours )

In all seriousness yes this is annoying but is not like amazon is going to scam everyone out of their earnings. i got the email about being paid and yea is not in my bank and sure is annoying and i was counting on it but.
this happens most likely if there was a glitch in their side there also was a glitch when it came to sending the money to the bank ( you know we really play with pretend money nobody ever sees or touches just numbers on screens)
Send Amazon a letter they will tell you it can take up to 5 days 
there is somewhere in amzon land a poor software engineer and a few programmers who are scrambling to fix it terrified of probably losing their job when the "PEOPLE IN AMAZON" (we tend to talk about "Amazon" as a thinking sentient being, anyways i digress ) get so fed up with this not working right.
Complain by all means let them know this is wrong, and use the income from this to help you save for a business pay for school or w/e you wanna do to get somewere do not think this is a business or a way of life that will last
now if they haven't been paid in 5 days WE All sue ;0


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

melissafj77 said:


> Yes everybody in Houston dont deliver for the next week, or 9 consecutive shifts  ( i have one only need 9 more to cap 40 hours )
> 
> In all seriousness yes this is annoying but is not like amazon is going to scam everyone out of their earnings. i got the email about being paid and yea is not in my bank and sure is annoying and i was counting on it but.
> this happens most likely if there was a glitch in their side there also was a glitch when it came to sending the money to the bank ( you know we really play with pretend money nobody ever sees or touches just numbers on screens)
> Send Amazon a letter they will tell you it can take up to 5 days
> there is somewhere in amzon land a poor software engineer and a few programmers who are scrambling to fix it terrified of probably losing their job when the "PEOPLE IN AMAZON" (we tend to talk about "Amazon" as a thinking sentient being, anyways i digress ) get so fed up with this not working right.
> Complain by all means let them know this is wrong, and use the income from this to help you save for a business pay for school or w/e you wanna do to get somewere do not think this is a business or a way of life that will last
> now if they haven't been paid in 5 days WE All sue ;0


 That's right.......just a minor bump. Keep moving ahead. And you're absolutely right about the scrambling of engineers and or programmers to fix such things. Imagine you have 15-20 thousand drivers in this program and Amazon is ALL IN here! They can't just call up a bunch of subcontractors on demand to keep the packages moving. Such a problem would back them up like a bad case of constipation! This is probably MORE important to them than most think?

Glad to hear you're grabbing more blocks. I've actually scored my 2nd block for this week and seems things have "loosened up" a bit and able to get a block here and there as well as a lot more notifications for blocks on the fly. So, hopefully I can get back into the groove and do what I need to do here.


----------



## J.F.R.

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> That's right.......just a minor bump. Keep moving ahead. And you're absolutely right about the scrambling of engineers and or programmers to fix such things. Imagine you have 15-20 thousand drivers in this program and Amazon is ALL IN here! They can't just call up a bunch of subcontractors on demand to keep the packages moving. Such a problem would back them up like a bad case of constipation! This is probably MORE important to them than most think?
> 
> Glad to hear you're grabbing more blocks. I've actually scored my 2nd block for this week and seems things have "loosened up" a bit and able to get a block here and there as well as a lot more notifications for blocks on the fly. So, hopefully I can get back into the groove and do what I need to do here.


lol.....

Last week you hated Amazon, this week they are your friend.......

I think if we all don't show up to work it would be great, back their system up and let them know to have things on point. If they were going to experience any problem, they could have easily emailed us, called us or even send a notification through the app, not just drop a bomb on you at the last second.

These software engineers should definitely lose their job as well, from the poor route routing to how it just works overall. We need new programmers..... Monday morning almost waited an hour and a half at the warehouse, these people have been a hot mess lately


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

J.F.R. said:


> lol.....
> 
> Last week you hated Amazon, this week they are your friend.......
> 
> I think if we all don't show up to work it would be great, back their system up and let them know to have things on point. If they were going to experience any problem, they could have easily emailed us, called us or even send a notification through the app, not just drop a bomb on you at the last second.
> 
> These software engineers should definitely lose their job as well, from the poor route routing to how it just works overall. We need new programmers..... Monday morning almost waited an hour and a half at the warehouse, these people have been a hot mess lately


 I keep to the facts so not loving on Amazon. As well as admit my love/hate relationship with them. And if anyone needs to reread and revisit their up and down days, that would be you!


----------



## Whyask




----------



## GorgeousDutch

Did anyone not get paid today?


----------



## J.F.R.

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I keep to the facts so not loving on Amazon. As well as admit my love/hate relationship with them. And if anyone needs to reread and revisit their up and down days, that would be you!


Lol..... you sure was crying like an Old Lady last week........
But yeah, I also forfeited my blocks for today as well and will be back on board when everything clears up, so go ahead and get your blocks from everyone that's not going to work you SHEEP










Peace


----------



## Shangsta

GMan01 said:


> No money No work! Any other job if there is a payroll problem they notify you ASAP Amazon did no such thing! Kinda tells you how much they think of you!


Would be different if we were real employees...


----------



## Shangsta

GorgeousDutch said:


> Did anyone not get paid today?


Come on read the thread, no one did


----------



## danadiana

I just picked up my block, there were only 15 of us there, 67 packages today. I guess a lot of people didn't come in today


----------



## Whyask

None of us got paid today


----------



## Whyask

danadiana said:


> I just picked up my block, there were only 15 of us there, 67 packages today. I guess a lot of people didn't come in today


Did the warehouse say anything about why in the hell we weren't paid


----------



## danadiana

Whyask said:


> Did the warehouse say anything about why in the hell we weren't paid


No they knew nothing about it


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

My earnings say 'pending' but it's showing the correct amount. ...though it also says "Deposited on Aug 31"


----------



## danadiana

My block is mostly apartments, and with no pay, I'm not liking Amazon right now


----------



## Whyask

Does anyone know or have heard back from Amazon on an estimated time of payment


----------



## GMan01

Dana are out of Coppell?


----------



## danadiana

I had to call TOC on a package so while I had them on the phone I asked what's going on, they said they know the app crashed and it's their top priority, and they're working on it as fast as they can, that we will be paid as soon as its fixed. I said when will that be and she said she doesn't know


----------



## UberPasco

I am going to kiss my co-subcontractors right on the lips the next time I see them. For not beings such whiny, drama queens.


----------



## Whyask

Wtf u trying to say by that


----------



## UberPasco

Whyask said:


> Wtf u trying to say by that


Only that I appreciate that the drivers that I am in contact with are not such whiny, drama queens. Nothing more.


----------



## Whyask

Listen dude I'm glad there us a place where I can ***** and moan freely about working all ****ing week and then not being paid my money or about not being told shit about the status it's the first of the month rent due. Shits gotta get paid good for you you must not need or care about this money then gtfo and do some other shit some of us are concerned I got babies and not being internet tough at all but you wouldn't be saying all that shit in public not to me anyways


----------



## danadiana

UberPasco said:


> Only that I appreciate that the drivers that I am in contact with are not such whiny, drama queens. Nothing more.


Haha, trolls.


----------



## melissafj77

danadiana said:


> I had to call TOC on a package so while I had them on the phone I asked what's going on, they said they know the app crashed and it's their top priority, and they're working on it as fast as they can, that we will be paid as soon as its fixed. I said when will that be and she said she doesn't know


Same here but she actually told me a bit more says the it guys messed up something and still not sure Where they messed up so really dont keep ur hopes up to be paid b4 the weekend. And that there is a lot of drama going on in that department
Short is they either will fix it or roll back to previous thing but no one is sure what they are doing
And of course expect no sorry we ****ed u over bonus or anything. If the pay is there within 5 days they will claim we were always warned that it can take up to 5 days.

They really dont wanna screw us over but also dont care if they do


----------



## danadiana

melissafj77 said:


> Same here but she actually told me a bit more says the it guys messed up something and still not sure Where they messed up so really dont keep ur hopes up to be paid b4 the weekend. And that there is a lot of drama going on in that department
> Short is they either will fix it or roll back to previous thing but no one is sure what they are doing
> And of course expect no sorry we &%[email protected]!*ed u over bonus or anything. If the pay is there within 5 days they will claim we were always warned that it can take up to 5 days.
> 
> They really dont wanna screw us over but also dont care if they do


I don't expect to get paid until the 7th.


----------



## strongarm

Received email"sorry for inconvenience our tech team is working on it". Well I guess I'll need to get some gas money somehow y'all wouldn't happen to have 5 bucks for gas? Havn't had to do this since my Uber days lol.


----------



## danadiana

strongarm said:


> Received email"sorry for inconvenience our tech team is working on it". Well I guess I'll need to get some gas money somehow y'all wouldn't happen to have 5 bucks for gas? Havn't had to do this since my Uber days lol.


Yeah I feel that's probably going to be happening a lot this week, people staying home because they can't fill their tanks. So the people that do show up will get huge blocks.


----------



## konoplya

email from Flex i received today:

Hello,

Thank you for contacting Amazon Flex!

Our technical teams have investigated the issue you were experiencing in the app and have confirmed that the issue has been fixed. If you continue to experience this issue in the app, please let us know.

You can access both current and past payment details within the Earnings section of the Amazon Flex app.

You can find more information on this and other topics on the help page within the Amazon Flex mobile application.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

J.F.R. said:


> Lol..... you sure was crying like an Old Lady last week........
> But yeah, I also forfeited my blocks for today as well and will be back on board when everything clears up, so go ahead and get your blocks from everyone that's not going to work you SHEEP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peace


 How about you kiss my ass jerkoff!!
I don't follow.........
Plenty of drivers working today so you seem to be the whiner of the bunch! And i'll gladly
do more.

I'm done with you! You're a dim bulb and obviously mail man and union material! 
Get back on the list man......we won't miss ya'!! ;P


----------



## J.F.R.

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> How about you kiss my ass jerkoff!!
> I don't follow.........
> Plenty of drivers working today so you seem to be the whiner of the bunch! And i'll gladly
> do more.
> 
> I'm done with you! You're a dim bulb and obviously mail man and union material!
> Get back on the list man......we won't miss ya'!! ;P


Typical SHEEP and the reason why You'll never get ahead in life...... Spend your whole Life Bending Over and take it with a SMILE. If you never stand up for something you will fall for anything, but you know you can't expect COWARDS to be MEN.

If you were doing a Contract job for painting someones house and finished you would expect a check, not the owner of the house to tell you well I have more work for you which you can do, but hey don't worry I'll pay you when I get to it....... If EVERYONE would have forfeited their blocks today that would have send a serious message to Amazon, but you can't expect much from people..........

Amazon is easily holding out on about $500K they need to pay to their Drivers, can't even imagine how nice that looks to their investors for holding onto the money for a couple of extra days......

PS. I Love the UNION and most people could only WISH it existed in more jobs to protect the WORKERS

PEACE


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

J.F.R. said:


> Typical SHEEP and the reason why You'll never get ahead in life...... Spend your whole Life Bending Over and take it with a SMILE. If you never stand up for something you will fall for anything, but you know you can't expect COWARDS to be MEN.
> 
> If you were doing a Contract job for painting someones house and finished you would expect a check, not the owner of the house to tell you well I have more work for you which you can do, but hey don't worry I'll pay you when I get to it....... If EVERYONE would have forfeited their blocks today that would have send a serious message to Amazon, but you can't expect much from people..........
> 
> Amazon is easily holding out on about $500K they need to pay to their Drivers, can't even imagine how nice that looks to their investors for holding onto the money for a couple of extra days......
> 
> PS. I Love the UNION and most people could only WISH it existed in more jobs to protect the WORKERS
> 
> PEACE


 You're a CLUELESS MOOK! Obviously haven't lived enough to understand what you're saying. Unions are DEAD moron they will cease to exists in the near future. Funny how a UNION man tells me about taking it up the ass and being a SHEEP!!!?? HAHAHAHAHAHAH.......i've been part of the carpenters unions in New jersey....I know some shit BOY! I've forgotten more than you know BOY!

Putting you on ignore from here on in!


----------



## J.F.R.

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> You're a CLUELESS MOOK! Obviously haven't lived enough to understand what you're saying. Unions are DEAD moron they will cease to exists in the near future. Funny how a UNION man tells me about taking it up the ass and being a SHEEP!!!?? HAHAHAHAHAHAH.......i've been part of the carpenters unions in New jersey....I know some shit BOY! I've forgotten more than you know BOY!
> 
> Putting you on ignore from here on in!


You're a Fool and lets see how long you'll work without getting paid. I'm no Child, in my Mid 3o's and was in the Military... Proudly served my Country and my Country has treated me well, I know not to eat shit from a Company with no Benefits. You can go to sleep with all of your Sheep, all you'll ever Be. Never stood for anything in your Life, go deliver them packages until Amazon decides they want to pay you........

Peace


----------



## ubstar

J.F.R. said:


> My suggestion is everyone don't show up for their scheduled appointment today, don't even Forfeit, just do not show up...........


Did you do this, or no?


----------



## strongarm

J.F.R. said:


> Typical SHEEP and the reason why You'll never get ahead in life...... Spend your whole Life Bending Over and take it with a SMILE. If you never stand up for something you will fall for anything, but you know you can't expect COWARDS to be MEN.
> 
> If you were doing a Contract job for painting someones house and finished you would expect a check, not the owner of the house to tell you well I have more work for you which you can do, but hey don't worry I'll pay you when I get to it....... If EVERYONE would have forfeited their blocks today that would have send a serious message to Amazon, but you can't expect much from people..........
> 
> Amazon is easily holding out on about $500K they need to pay to their Drivers, can't even imagine how nice that looks to their investors for holding onto the money for a couple of extra days......
> 
> PS. I Love the UNION and most people could only WISH it existed in more jobs to protect the WORKERS
> 
> PEACE


I'm pretty sure Amazon stock isn't hurting nor do their investors need to look good. Amazon is perfectly fine.as far as union's go well had to bail out those poor auto industries bc of union's. And coal is doing great right now as well huh? Don't forget to pay your dues! Baaaa


----------



## J.F.R.

ubstar said:


> Did you do this, or no?


Of Course I did, why would I teach something and not act on it...... Until I am paid I will not do Amazon Flex. I understand everyone does not have that luxury, but truth is if you're not getting paid and working you're sending a message that it's okay for Amazon to do this. It can take a few days or a week, but if we all act like nothing happened then so will Amazon.

Regardless I've made my stance,
Peace


----------



## ubstar

J.F.R. said:


> Of Course I did, why would I teach something and not act on it...... Until I am paid I will not do Amazon Flex. I understand everyone does not have that luxury, but truth is if you're not getting paid and working you're sending a message that it's okay for Amazon to do this. It can take a few days or a week, but if we all act like nothing happened then so will Amazon.
> 
> Regardless I've made my stance,
> Peace


No, did you forfeit your block?


----------



## J.F.R.

ubstar said:


> No, did you forfeit your block?


YES, I had a 12PM block that I forfeited today and no intent to return until business is squared away...


----------



## MikeStenson

This is exactly why big conglomerates get sued.


----------



## danadiana

I didn't forfeit my block because if I do next week's check will be light...and that would be baaaa baaaaa baaaaaad


----------



## melissafj77

MikeStenson said:


> This is exactly why big conglomerates get sued.


Exactly
No reason to act like an angry toddles throwing a tantrum. Sure Amazon did wrong their pr and hr deps suck. Should had sent an email explain we messed up the pay sorry you will get it we are working on it vlah blah etc.
But i worked i have it loged in a diary thousands of others did too i work this week same happens and people can start a massive law suit settling damages etc etc. ...
Also i have a feeling this might work as some type of purge for them . Nahh i dont trust anything but their greed so.... they will eventually pay


----------



## ubstar

J.F.R. said:


> YES, I had a 12PM block that I forfeited today and no intent to return until business is squared away...


Why did you forfeit?


----------



## konoplya

amazon says it may take up to 5 biz days to hit my account based on my bank. i called my bank and there isn't even a transaction pending. per our contract they should send payment every thursday. that smells like a future lawsuit if it keeps happening.


----------



## J.F.R.

Just received this email........

_Hello,

We have experienced an unexpected error in processing your payment for this week. As a result, you may experience a 1-2 day delay in receiving your payment. We apologize for the inconvenience. No further action is needed on your part.

The Amazon Flex Team_


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

I'm hoping melissa is right, a good purging would be nice!!  But i'm not getting my hopes up. I also think Amazon is in deep at this point and needs us more than most think. They put a lot of time, effort and money to build out this system and have on demand drivers at the ready. Losing a bunch now would be a setback. They are continuing to onboard and at a very fast pace it seems. 

Just in from Amazon:
__________________________
Hello,

We have experienced an unexpected error in processing your payment for this week. As a result, you may experience a 1-2 day delay in receiving your payment. We apologize for the inconvenience. No further action is needed on your part.

The Amazon Flex Team
__________________________

I didn't write them it just came. Seems funny that different people are seeing different emails and information.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Geeze people.
Glitches happen. It's the nature of computers. They DID send an email before the business day was over. If you really need 'money now' so badly, go do something where you'll get paid in cash.
Call me a 'sheep' if you will, and but it never fails to amaze me the sheer amount of rancor some people have on this website.


----------



## immedina

I received the same email.



J.F.R. said:


> Just received this email....
> 
> _Hello,
> 
> We have experienced an unexpected error in processing your payment for this week. As a result, you may experience a 1-2 day delay in receiving your payment. We apologize for the inconvenience. No further action is needed on your part.
> 
> The Amazon Flex Team_


----------



## Shangsta

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Geeze people.
> Glitches happen. It's the nature of computers. They DID send an email before the business day was over. If you really need 'money now' so badly, go do something where you'll get paid in cash.
> Call me a 'sheep' if you will, and but it never fails to amaze me the sheer amount of rancor some people have on this website.


I think it says a lot about the drivers. If flex is your only source of income you probably aren't setting yourself up for success. If you're not able to set any money aside how are you going to pay your taxes in April?

I get it, I need this job to supplement my income too but if you're doing this just to get by and avoid getting a real job, you might need to suck it up and find something a little more reliable.


----------



## LV-Reni

J.F.R. said:


> ..
> 
> My suggestion is everyone don't show up for their scheduled appointment today, don't even Forfeit, just do not show up........





J.F.R. said:


> I had a 12PM block that I forfeited today


Weak


----------



## Whyask

We all need extra


----------



## immedina

Just received an email stating my deposit is on its way.


----------



## danadiana

immedina said:


> Just received an email stating my deposit is on its way.


Me too!


----------



## soypana

immedina said:


> Just received an email stating my deposit is on its way.


me too! 
I didn't forfeit my blocks xD.


----------



## kmatt

immedina said:


> Just received an email stating my deposit is on its way.


Well, that's good. Some of y'all were about to lose your mind over this shit.


----------



## immedina

kmatt said:


> Well, that's good. Some of y'all were about to lose your mind over this shit.


Lol


----------



## Igortigor

konoplya said:


> oh i see.. i think a better way to say it would be "still works with iOS" because i bet they'll disable that in the future. it never worked with android and i thought it was by design.. however, they just might have shitty developers. who knows


I can screenshot anything I want on iOS.


----------



## Igortigor

chefseth said:


> look familiar?
> 
> and I delivered 7 hours today.
> 
> View attachment 58490
> 
> 
> UPDATE:
> Earnings are now posted for the 7 hrs I delivered today. That trip was short.


Seattle now have iOS?? That's nice. I hope Portland is next.


----------



## sofla11

Well this entertained me for a good 10 minutes. People acting like a technical glitch is some conspiracy to avoid paying you. 

Imagine if this happened in reverse: your car breaks down on the way to a block in a dead zone and the managers all get together and start assuming it is a conspiracy to make them short on drivers and instead of waiting to hear what happened they just deactivate you on the spot.


----------



## UberPasco

sofla11 said:


> Well this entertained me for a good 10 minutes. People acting like a technical glitch is some conspiracy to avoid paying you.
> 
> Imagine if this happened in reverse: your car breaks down on the way to a block in a dead zone and the managers all get together and start assuming it is a conspiracy to make them short on drivers and instead of waiting to hear what happened they just deactivate you on the spot.


But, but, but we need to make a 'statement', or 'take a stand' to show them they can't 'disrespect' us like this ever again! 
Some people would absolutely _lose their minds _if they had a contract with a company with 30, 60, or 90 day AP terms.


----------



## UTX1

kmatt said:


> Well, that's good. Some of y'all were about to lose your mind over this shit.







Okay, we all have Llama tendencies at times...


----------



## sofla11

UTX1 said:


> Okay, we all have Llama tendencies at times...


This video was way funnier than I expected it to be.


----------



## UTX1

sofla11 said:


> This video was way funnier than I expected it to be.


Well... back to the grind. I saw most of the regulars at the DFW station today.
If anyone wasn't there because of the payroll issue, that I don't know.
Didn't have a long ass line out the side of the building and half way down the road
like it has been many a recent day here lately, but the weather played a role I think.
A slight bit of precip, but certainly slight at that.

All in all, I think the episode was what it was, which was an opportunity to let
a minor technical network glitch serve as a reference point for one of someone's favorite
"what would happen if ?" scenarios. This could have taken much longer to resolve.
I know a fair bit about Amazon. I don't know everything (about anything, who does right ?)
but I do know a fair bit about Amazon culture, people, politics, policies and processes.
I doubt anyone lost a job over this. I do think someone's laughing their asses off about it.
For the record, I didn't see much humor in it, seeing as they owe me a few bucks too.

The error(s) that led up to this occurrence may not likely be repeated, but something else
will happen that will present a new challenge. As in life, we (the drivers) are much closer
to the latrine than the Colonel, so we'll be the first ones to smell it, the first ones to have to deal with it
and the last ones to be told anything about what happened and how it got that way. Soldier on !


----------



## J.F.R.

Shangsta said:


> I think it says a lot about the drivers. If flex is your only source of income you probably aren't setting yourself up for success. If you're not able to set any money aside how are you going to pay your taxes in April?
> 
> I get it, I need this job to supplement my income too but if you're doing this just to get by and avoid getting a real job, you might need to suck it up and find something a little more reliable.





UberPasco said:


> But, but, but we need to make a 'statement', or 'take a stand' to show them they can't 'disrespect' us like this ever again!
> Some people would absolutely _lose their minds _if they had a contract with a company with 30, 60, or 90 day AP terms.


I work in the Production Industry where its very common 30-45 days to get paid. My Anger was never with Amazon, it was with people understanding to fight for your rights, just like most Union jobs protect us.

If you lay down for everything, then you will be tossed around your whole Life.......

Peace


----------



## miauber1x831

J.F.R. said:


> I work in the Production Industry where its very common 30-45 days to get paid. My Anger was never with Amazon, it was with people understanding to fight for your rights, just like most Union jobs protect us.
> 
> If you lay down for everything, then you will be tossed around your whole Life.......
> 
> Peace


What were we supposed to fight for? They weren't withholding our money to exhibit their power over us or for some malicious intent. They simply had a technical issue which delayed our payment ONE day. I never got my panties in a bunch because I knew it was nothing more than that.


----------



## J.F.R.

miauber1x831 said:


> What were we supposed to fight for? They weren't withholding our money to exhibit their power over us or for some malicious intent. They simply had a technical issue which delayed our payment ONE day. I never got my panties in a bunch because I knew it was nothing more than that.


Actually pointless to reply to people that just dont understand....... You nor anyone had any idea when we would be paid, a simple notification would have cleared this.

It was one day, could have been a week or more........

Point being was the miss communication, like any business relation is establised.

I wouldn't expect any less though from "Sheep". The same people that work for less than minimum wage driver for Uber, but hey it is what it is.......

Peace


----------



## miauber1x831

J.F.R. said:


> Actually pointless to reply to people that just dont understand....... You nor anyone had any idea when we would be paid, a simple notification would have cleared this.
> 
> It was one day, could have been a week or more........
> 
> Point being was the miss communication, like any business relation is establised.
> 
> I wouldn't expect any less though from "Sheep". The same people that work for less than minimum wage driver for Uber, but hey it is what it is.......
> 
> Peace


You declared you would take a stand and keep your assigned block but not show up for it to "send a message". Then you forfeited the block like a coward. If anybody's a sheep, it's you. Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaah.


----------



## miauber1x831

And yes, there was a simple notification that informed us our payment would be delayed 1-2 days. You just got your panties in a bunch because it came a few hours later than you hoped it would.


----------



## Shangsta

miauber1x831 said:


> And yes, there was a simple notification that informed us our payment would be delayed 1-2 days. You just got your panties in a bunch because it came a few hours later than you hoped it would.


The delayed payment notification came within 24 hours.

I am not trying to gang up on you JFR but you have to admit the hysteria was a bit ridiculous.


----------



## JayDallas

Hello, someone has the location DDA2 Plano and got blocks or has been on hold unworked?


----------



## MoMoney$

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Geeze people.
> Glitches happen. It's the nature of computers. They DID send an email before the business day was over. If you really need 'money now' so badly, go do something where you'll get paid in cash.
> Call me a 'sheep' if you will, and but it never fails to amaze me the sheer amount of rancor some people have on this website.


WORD!


----------



## Whyask

Nah I ain't gonna lie I was tripping,


----------



## FlexZone

Looks like no Labor day premium on Monday. I just got my pre-approved blocks for next week


----------



## UTX1

JayDallas said:


> Hello, someone has the location DDA2 Plano and got blocks or has been on hold unworked?


Launch moved back again (another 5 days). Now set for the 14th.

With DDA2 going online for Garland, Mesquite, all that east side, 
Plano and what have you, expect more same-day at DDA1 to balance the
volume that will divert to the new Station. DDA3 in Ft Worth still a work in progress....


----------



## uberbomber

J.F.R. said:


> Actually pointless to reply to people that just dont understand....... You nor anyone had any idea when we would be paid, a simple notification would have cleared this.
> 
> It was one day, could have been a week or more........
> 
> Point being was the miss communication, like any business relation is establised.
> 
> I wouldn't expect any less though from "Sheep". The same people that work for less than minimum wage driver for Uber, but hey it is what it is.......
> 
> Peace


I agree with you. Regardless of it was a simple mistake or not, they still should've communicated better/earlier.

That was one justified opportunity to take a stand against Amazon, but of course, most people rather stay on all fours without lube. I forfeited my shift two minutes before the block started. Received the email and the security guard asked where I was, but screw them.

I remember the one time a couple buds and I walked off without VTOing to make a statement when I was working at the warehouse, and it got results...

BTW, I didn't even need the money (of course, I wanted it), but I was ready to go to war for the cause ✊✊✊


----------



## ubstar

J.F.R. said:


> Actually pointless to reply to people that just dont understand....... You nor anyone had any idea when we would be paid, a simple notification would have cleared this.


But, there was a notification.


----------



## JayDallas

UTX1 said:


> Launch moved back again (another 5 days). Now set for the 14th.
> 
> With DDA2 going online for Garland, Mesquite, all that east side,
> Plano and what have you, expect more same-day at DDA1 to balance the
> volume that will divert to the new Station. DDA3 in Ft Worth still a work in progress....


that means I still do not work until September 14?


----------



## Shangsta

uberbomber said:


> I agree with you. Regardless of it was a simple mistake or not, they still should've communicated better/earlier.
> 
> That was one justified opportunity to take a stand against Amazon, but of course, most people rather stay on all fours without lube. I forfeited my shift two minutes before the block started. Received the email and the security guard asked where I was, but screw them.
> 
> I remember the one time a couple buds and I walked off without VTOing to make a statement when I was working at the warehouse, and it got results...
> 
> BTW, I didn't even need the money (of course, I wanted it), but I was ready to go to war for the cause ✊✊✊


Pretty sure the app doesn't let you forfeit less than 45 minutes before a shift.


----------



## uberbomber

Shangsta said:


> Pretty sure the app doesn't let you forfeit less than 45 minutes before a shift.


And I'm SURE it does.


----------



## gaj

If you forfeit less than 45 minutes before your shift starts, they treat it as a "missed block".... so yes, you can forfeit it just fine, but in their eyes it is as if you just didn't show up.

g


----------



## uberbomber

gaj said:


> If you forfeit less than 45 minutes before your shift starts, they treat it as a "missed block".... so yes, you can forfeit it just fine, but in their eyes it is as if you just didn't show up.
> 
> g


Correct.


----------



## UTX1

JayDallas said:


> that means I still do not work until September 14?


I know this would be making me crazy  if I was waiting and
the projected start date kept getting delayed while I needed to work.

Still, this gives you a few more days to get prepared for what will
most likely be an eye opening experience for you, as an Amazon Contractor.

Wear something brown. Well, while it's still summer wear cooler colors,
but later get some brown duds. Not to parrot United Parcel's uniform at all.
The brown garments will show fewer stains when Amazon uses you to wipe it's ass.
You'll absolutely love the job at first. In a few weeks, you will know the ropes and
got the hang of it (best pickup times, how to get blocks, what to do in this case or that).
By then you should also have at least experienced some of the dark side too.

Later on, help the others (very new people) at your Station when you can.
Tell them about UP.net Some don't even know there's a Flex Forum here.
Right now, you'll be new but later you won't be one of the new drivers,
you will know a bunch of valuable things to save time and aggravation.
Share what you can without diminishing your advantage or edge.

Sometimes you can be helpful without taking bread off your own table.
Other times you'll find it's better to let folks learn things on their own 
and at their own pace. Some are serious, others not so much. Hang tight.


----------



## UberPasco

Anyone else not have their schedule update on Fri? My dots are all still grey. I called the warehouse and they said _some _blocks have been scheduled and others are open. Emailed support, no help as yet.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

UberPasco said:


> Anyone else not have their schedule update on Fri? My dots are all still grey. I called the warehouse and they said _some _blocks have been scheduled and others are open. Emailed support, no help as yet.


 I started a thread this morning about it. I still have all grey dots for 4th to the 10th so no schedule for the upcoming week yet.


----------



## danadiana

I don't even bother with schedules, I just get blocks at 10pm


----------



## genakir

JayDallas said:


> Hello, someone has the location DDA2 Plano and got blocks or has been on hold unworked?


I switched to this location as well.
But if warehouse still not working why Amazon switched some drivers for that location? It's don't have any sense for me.
Now we can't work on previous location and can't work on current location.
Nice.


----------



## genakir

UTX1 said:


> Launch moved back again (another 5 days). Now set for the 14th.
> 
> With DDA2 going online for Garland, Mesquite, all that east side,
> Plano and what have you, expect more same-day at DDA1 to balance the
> volume that will divert to the new Station. DDA3 in Ft Worth still a work in progress....


Can you please provide address of DDA2 warehouse?


----------



## Vmiyoshi

thats crazy you were able to watch your location. I was trying to get them to switch me from DDA1 for awhile, but they wouldn't do it...


----------



## konoplya

anyone know if they're open on labor day?


----------



## limepro

konoplya said:


> anyone know if they're open on labor day?


If they didn't email to say they won't be then assumed they will be.


----------



## kmatt

konoplya said:


> anyone know if they're open on labor day?


They are open everyday but Xmas


----------



## konoplya

kmatt said:


> They are open everyday but Xmas


my warehouse was closed on 4th of july, but were open memorial day. i guess i'll find out tonight if i can pick a block or not lol.


----------



## kmatt

Prime now is open everyday but Xmas.


----------



## konoplya

kmatt said:


> Prime now is open everyday but Xmas.


ah ok. we don't have that here. at least not in my warehouse.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Well I'm sitting here in a line of cars by the warehouse so I'm pretty sure they are open


----------



## danadiana

Make a legal u turn, make a legal u turn


----------



## konoplya

danadiana said:


> Make a legal u turn, make a legal u turn


ugh, i turn that shit off every time.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

I don't even have my bluetooth turned on on my phone, it cuts in to my music even when it's muted. Idiotic app.


----------



## Sweitzeram

DPX1 was open today but was definitely really light on blocks available. Got lucky and ended up getting a 4 hour and then a 2 hour later in the day.


----------



## danadiana

Today my app had me all over the place, then back and forth to a house right next to one I delivered to about an hour earlier, why didn't it have that as the next stop? This usually happens when my car is so full I don't know what is going on, it's not until I have like half a load that I begin to go into the itinerary to override where the app wants to take me because I've pretty much memorized the packages I've already sorted through by then. Do the sprinter van drivers use the same app as we do? I can't imagine Amazon paying for their gas like that.


----------



## Sweitzeram

Yeah that happens every once in while.. It's when you get random packages from other routes and they didn't recalculate the route. If it happens again hit the ? Icon and there is an option somewhere to re calculate your route.


----------



## Sweitzeram

Or maybe select the next closest stop on the list and then hit something.. It's happened to me. Multiple times and there's definitely a way to have the app organize it properly I just don't remember exactly how I did it.


----------



## UberPasco

Sweitzeram said:


> Or maybe select the next closest stop on the list and then hit something.. It's happened to me. Multiple times and there's definitely a way to have the app organize it properly I just don't remember exactly how I did it.


Swipe down on the itinerary and the refresh button will show on the top left of the list.


----------



## Sweitzeram

There ya go.


----------



## danadiana

I didn't know that trick, thank you!


----------



## melissafj77

danadiana said:


> Today my app had me all over the place, then back and forth to a house right next to one I delivered to about an hour earlier, why didn't it have that as the next stop? This usually happens when my car is so full I don't know what is going on, it's not until I have like half a load that I begin to go into the itinerary to override where the app wants to take me because I've pretty much memorized the packages I've already sorted through by then. Do the sprinter van drivers use the same app as we do? I can't imagine Amazon paying for their gas like that.


 just to be sure also look at the map make sure there is no other littlen dots close to you i know it sucks when it sends you to the same house twice so if i think it might be messed up i take a quick pick at the map and then refresh it

works every time


----------



## Shangsta

melissafj77 said:


> just to be sure also look at the map make sure there is no other littlen dots close to you i know it sucks when it sends you to the same house twice so if i think it might be messed up i take a quick pick at the map and then refresh it
> 
> works every time


Sometimes it has you pass a house because you will exit out the same direction and it has you hit it on your way out of that neighborhood.


----------



## Whyask

Hey guys quick question maybe someone knows top of their head I got a friend that just signed up and passed background and signed in but it it asks to choose a location and it showing up blank doesn't let her choose how does she get past that and pick her location


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Whyask said:


> Hey guys quick question maybe someone knows top of their head I got a friend that just signed up and passed background and signed in but it it asks to choose a location and it showing up blank doesn't let her choose how does she get past that and pick her location


 You can try this:
1. In the device settings, navigate to the Apps section and select the Amazon Flex app (the orange icon, titled "Delivery"),
2. Select "Clear Data".
3. Log back in to the Amazon Flex app.
4. Select your desired service area when the app asks "Where do you want to deliver today?"

But if that still doesn't show a location it will require an email to support: [email protected]
They would have to do something on their end, otherwise, they will say "we currently are not onboarding for your area".


----------



## limepro

Whyask said:


> Hey guys quick question maybe someone knows top of their head I got a friend that just signed up and passed background and signed in but it it asks to choose a location and it showing up blank doesn't let her choose how does she get past that and pick her location


Locations in the area have no open spots, there are caps on the amount of drivers at every location. Even if they went through orientation it may be full, you didn't mention orientation so maybe you gave her the app and she went through the backdoor.


----------



## kmatt

This is for Prime Now people - Do your dispatchers/block throwers release blocks 3-6 hours before the blocks starts? Ex - releasing the the 6-8pm block at 1:30pm.


----------



## SomeChick82

kmatt said:


> This is for Prime Now people - Do your dispatchers/block throwers release blocks 3-6 hours before the blocks starts? Ex - releasing the the 6-8pm block at 1:30pm.


They can. But they usually wait til 1-2 hours before the block and add drivers based on how many orders they have for that block. Usually blocks that drop 6+ hrs prior are other drivers forfeiting them.


----------



## kmatt

SomeChick82 said:


> They can. But they usually wait til 1-2 hours before the block and add drivers based on how many orders they have for that block. Usually blocks that drop 6+ hrs prior are other drivers forfeiting them.


That's how it is most of time and the way it should be. We just have some dispatchers dropping blocks way earlier for some reason. It's annoying to the people who are not stalking their app all day.


----------



## kmatt

I would love to see a dispatcher pick up a damn block. They would have no f ing chance!


----------



## Whyask

limepro said:


> Locations in the area have no open spots, there are caps on the amount of drivers at every location. Even if they went through orientation it may be full, you didn't mention orientation so maybe you gave her the app and she went through the backdoor.


Hmm I figured out what was wrong.... I had to Uninstall the app and reinstall it


----------



## konoplya

hey, has anyone had the following happen to them??

i completed two blocks today and after my second block the app gave me a standard message "well done.. " etc BUT then it showed me this:










even though i just completed the damn block. my earnings are not reflected for that block either, just my first one.

WTF.


----------



## UberPasco

konoplya said:


> hey, has anyone had the following happen to them??
> 
> i completed two blocks today and after my second block the app gave me a standard message "well done.. " etc BUT then it showed me this:
> 
> View attachment 60164
> 
> 
> even though i just completed the damn block. my earnings are not reflected for that block either, just my first one.
> 
> WTF.


You completed your 4 hr block in 1hr and 7 min??


----------



## limepro

konoplya said:


> hey, has anyone had the following happen to them??
> 
> i completed two blocks today and after my second block the app gave me a standard message "well done.. " etc BUT then it showed me this:
> 
> View attachment 60164
> 
> 
> even though i just completed the damn block. my earnings are not reflected for that block either, just my first one.
> 
> WTF.


I'm guessing you were picking blocks up on the fly, you picked up the 11-3 block at around 10:30 and got back to the warehouse after 11:05. If you pick a block up with less than 45 minutes left to get to the warehouse it is counted as a new shift, if its prior to 45 minutes before start then it is counted as a continuous shift. If you had picked up the 11-3 block at 10:14 you could have gotten there at noon and it would let you continue delivering, pick it up at 10:16 and you must be back by 11:05.


----------



## limepro

Strike my last as that applies to prime now, you appear to be logistics, what time was your first 4 hour block? When did you finish it? And what time did you make it back to the warehouse for the 2nd block?


----------



## UberPasco

limepro said:


> I'm guessing you were picking blocks up on the fly, you picked up the 11-3 block at around 10:30 and got back to the warehouse after 11:05. If you pick a block up with less than 45 minutes left to get to the warehouse it is counted as a new shift, if its prior to 45 minutes before start then it is counted as a continuous shift. If you had picked up the 11-3 block at 10:14 you could have gotten there at noon and it would let you continue delivering, pick it up at 10:16 and you must be back by 11:05.


If you pickup ANYTIME before you are logged off (as completed) with Prime Now, it is a continuous shift. I've been logged out after my last delivery as early as immediately and as late as the top of the hour. Seemingly no rhyme or reason.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

konoplya said:


> hey, has anyone had the following happen to them??
> 
> i completed two blocks today and after my second block the app gave me a standard message "well done.. " etc BUT then it showed me this:
> 
> View attachment 60164
> 
> 
> even though i just completed the damn block. my earnings are not reflected for that block either, just my first one.
> 
> WTF.


 Ok......i'll take a guess....you finished your first block early and went right back to the warehouse while you still had an "active itinerary". This probably allowed you to use the "pickup" button that appears in that case. What you might have failed to do is check in for your 11am block. Should have gotten a notification while you were out delivering, checked in, continue delivering. 
The "well done" message simply means your itinerary is completed.

So, you either didn't check in properly or.......you tried something that didn't work.


----------



## limepro

UberPasco said:


> If you pickup ANYTIME before you are logged off (as completed) with Prime Now, it is a continuous shift. I've been logged out after my last delivery as early as immediately and as late as the top of the hour. Seemingly no rhyme or reason.


Keep thinking that, pick up a shift 30 minutes before and hit "arrived" right on the hour and see what it says. If you hit "arrived" before the hour it will go straight to the scan screen if after it will say "well done" and then you have to hit navigate again and do the checkin process. I have done it numerous times and if I had made it 6 minutes after the hour would have been locked out.


----------



## gaj

konoplya said:


> hey, has anyone had the following happen to them??
> 
> i completed two blocks today and after my second block the app gave me a standard message "well done.. " etc BUT then it showed me this:
> 
> even though i just completed the damn block. my earnings are not reflected for that block either, just my first one.
> 
> WTF.


Yup! Just happened to me today. I had a 9:00-13:00 (finished at 11:15) and a 13:00-17:00 (finished at 14:59)

I sent in a support email, and went back to the warehouse (was on the way home) and they submitted a ticket as well.

Note that for the 13:00 block, it wouldn't let me "check in" until 12:45... so I don't think it was a problem with me "not finishing" my first block. I got the usual "congratulations for a job well done!" after the first block, then had to wait until 15 minutes before the start time to check in again normally for the 2nd block.

Were your two blocks contiguous (back to back hours) like mine were?

Glad to see it wasn't just me, hopefully support will release the payment since it seems to be an issue that is happening to others.

g


----------



## UberPasco

limepro said:


> Keep thinking that, pick up a shift 30 minutes before and hit "arrived" right on the hour and see what it says. If you hit "arrived" before the hour it will go straight to the scan screen if after it will say "well done" and then you have to hit navigate again and do the checkin process. I have done it numerous times and if I had made it 6 minutes after the hour would have been locked out.


Maybe this is one of those "results may vary" scenarios, differences between locations. EVERY time I've picked up a block before "Well done", I've had no problems arriving as late as 35 min after the hour. I have picked up as close as 5 min before the hr. However, there are times where it has told me "Well Done" 30 min out when it seemed like in the past it was always exactly at :45. Now it varies, as I said, on Tues it didn't give me a "Well Done" until the top of the hr.


----------



## kmatt

limepro said:


> Keep thinking that, pick up a shift 30 minutes before and hit "arrived" right on the hour and see what it says. If you hit "arrived" before the hour it will go straight to the scan screen if after it will say "well done" and then you have to hit navigate again and do the checkin process. I have done it numerous times and if I had made it 6 minutes after the hour would have been locked out.


Can't we just hit the ? button on the top right corner of the navigation screen and hit the "I'm at the location but my GPS..." before the xx:05 to scan? I'm starting to get really confused about all this too.


----------



## kmatt

UberPasco said:


> Maybe this is one of those "results may vary" scenarios, differences between locations. EVERY time I've picked up a block before "Well done", I've had no problems arriving as late as 35 min after the hour. I have picked up as close as 5 min before the hr. However, there are times where it has told me "Well Done" 30 min out when it seemed like in the past it was always exactly at :45. Now it varies, as I said, on Tues it didn't give me a "Well Done" until the top of the hr.


I agree. Sometimes the well done screen goes into effect at 20, 30 or 45 min after. I don't get it either.


----------



## kmatt

Prime now here. Have you noticed the route slips now have our name on them instead of pulling numbered tickets from the dispenser? The slips are completely different now. It might not be a good idea to trade carts with other drivers now.


----------



## UberPasco

kmatt said:


> Prime now here. Have you noticed the route slips now have our name on them instead of pulling numbered tickets from the dispenser? The slips are completely different now. It might not be a good idea to trade carts with other drivers now.


It is great for last/only block. However, if you noticed, they do not include return time anymore and each itinerary can be up to 139(!!!!) minutes. Also, it will not allow them to release the carts until the hour, meaning getting out late. Together, this WILL result in a very bad situation as we experienced here. We went back to the old system because of that after about a month. I'm sure that it will return, perhaps after some tweaking.


----------



## kmatt

UberPasco said:


> It is great for last/only block. However, if you noticed, they do not include return time anymore and each itinerary can be up to 139(!!!!) minutes. Also, it will not allow them to release the carts until the hour, meaning getting out late. Together, this WILL result in a very bad situation as we experienced here. We went back to the old system because of that after about a month. I'm sure that it will return, perhaps after some tweaking.


They converted to the new system today and there were so many late deliveries, especially one hours. I overheard the dispatchers asking each other, "Are they setting us up to fail"? lol. It should be first in first out as far as when you get your cart. This new system is going to fail. They called a driver's name that was getting back from the previous block a little late and just left the cart to the side for her until she got back. That cart sat there for a good 35 minutes. That makes no sense at all! I have never seen so many useless changes the last few months. That's a shame because it seemed like everything was a lot smoother when the program started.


----------



## konoplya

limepro said:


> I'm guessing you were picking blocks up on the fly, you picked up the 11-3 block at around 10:30 and got back to the warehouse after 11:05. If you pick a block up with less than 45 minutes left to get to the warehouse it is counted as a new shift, if its prior to 45 minutes before start then it is counted as a continuous shift. If you had picked up the 11-3 block at 10:14 you could have gotten there at noon and it would let you continue delivering, pick it up at 10:16 and you must be back by 11:05.


nope, had the blocks picked last night at 10pm. 7am and 11am blocks. finished my first block at about 10 and my 11 am block at about 11:50 (they only had 10 packages to give me for that one). i spoke with other drivers i know and they all got the same message after their 2nd block so i'm not alone on this.


----------



## konoplya

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Ok......i'll take a guess....you finished your first block early and went right back to the warehouse while you still had an "active itinerary". This probably allowed you to use the "pickup" button that appears in that case. What you might have failed to do is check in for your 11am block. Should have gotten a notification while you were out delivering, checked in, continue delivering.
> The "well done" message simply means your itinerary is completed.
> 
> So, you either didn't check in properly or.......you tried something that didn't work.


nope. didn't have an active itinerary. this was after i completed my 2nd block and i didn't need to go to the warehouse. apparently others in my area have the same issues. must be another one of flex's "hiccups".


----------



## konoplya

gaj said:


> Yup! Just happened to me today. I had a 10:00-14:00 (finished at 12:15) and a 14:00-18:00 (finished at 15:59)
> 
> I sent in a support email, and went back to the warehouse (was on the way home) and they submitted a ticket as well.
> 
> Note that for the 14:00 block, it wouldn't let me "check in" until 13:45... so I don't think it was a problem with me "not finishing" my first block. I got the usual "congratulations for a job well done!" after the first block, then had to wait until 15 minutes before the start time to check in again normally for the 2nd block.
> 
> Were your two blocks contiguous (back to back hours) like mine were?
> 
> Glad to see it wasn't just me, hopefully support will release the payment since it seems to be an issue that is happening to others.
> 
> g


yeah, i had a 7am and an 11am ones. this happened after the second block was finished, the 11am one. i sent them an email as well and if they don't respond i'll have the manager at the warehouse tomorrow submit a ticket as well. didn't know you could do that like that. there were others form my warehouse that apparently happened the same thing to so we're not alone at least. my pay got adjusted as well in the app form $72 to $144 finally, but i'm worried about the "missed" block thing more. i don't want a strike on my record because of some bullshit with the app.


----------



## UTX1

The only safeguard I'm aware of to prevent this when you have 
back to back 4 hour blocks is to wait to check in at 1 min after start
but not later that 4 minutes. 5 min is too late. This lets the 1st block "settle"
in the system and when refreshed, the app treats the 2nd block as
a whole new thing. It's a glitch that only had to bite me once to 
figure out a solution. Never happened again and have had numerous
back to back 4 hour blocks since then. 
Treat each block completely separate with no minutes overlapping.

Never worried about it if scheduled in advance for an 8 hr run, because it would
automatically run together. However, those are getting rare at the station that I frequent.
(I refuse to call it "my station", won't say it....it's not mine.... screw that place)


----------



## limepro

kmatt said:


> Can't we just hit the ? button on the top right corner of the navigation screen and hit the "I'm at the location but my GPS..." before the xx:05 to scan? I'm starting to get really confused about all this too.


Yes you can.


----------



## UTX1

konoplya said:


> my pay got adjusted as well in the app form $72 to $144 finally,  *<-------- this is important*
> 
> but i'm worried about the "missed" block thing more.
> i don't want a strike on my record because of some bullshit with the app. <---- it's like arguing with your TV set


wouldn't worry too much about it. The main thing has been fixed $$$.

If it were to happen again, (and it shouldn't if you'll keep the 240 minutes separate)
keep a well documented record of your report(s) of the incident to support (including names, times, etc).

I know you want to take pride in your work and preform workmanlike and all, but with Amazon
no place has it ever been more true that a good deed will be dealt with in the most severe terms.....
I support you 100%, but don't let them screw you 99 times. You'll lose count before it gets there.


----------



## UberPasco

kmatt said:


> They converted to the new system today and there were so many late deliveries, especially one hours. I overheard the dispatchers asking each other, "Are they setting us up to fail"? lol. It should be first in first out as far as when you get your cart. This new system is going to fail. They called a driver's name that was getting back from the previous block a little late and just left the cart to the side for her until she got back. That cart sat there for a good 35 minutes. That makes no sense at all! I have never seen so many useless changes the last few months. That's a shame because it seemed like everything was a lot smoother when the program started.


Our station rolled it out over the course of a few days for everyone to adjust. It helped as they realized they would have to make adjustments on the fly. I couldn't imagine what would have happened if they just threw the switch! The disaster day that forced the change back started as a small delay and quickly snowballed into amazonageddon.


----------



## UTX1

UberPasco said:


> The disaster day that forced the change back started as a small delay and quickly snowballed into amazonageddon.


Amazonageddon !!! I luv it !

2 questions:

Were the drivers getting blamed for the lates until it was obvious the on-site station staff
were the ones causing the 'geddon ? They always blame themselves last, just down the list from ghosts.

and

Was the Amazonageddon of biblical proportions with lots of earthshaking volcanoes and sodomy ? 
(inquiring minds want to know) It all happened so fast, who really knows ???


----------



## kmatt

UTX1 said:


> Amazonageddon !!! I luv it !
> 
> 2 questions:
> 
> Were the drivers getting blamed for the lates until it was obvious the on-site station staff
> were the ones causing the 'geddon ? They always blame themselves last, just down the list from ghosts.
> 
> and
> 
> Was the Amazonageddon of biblical proportions with lots of earthshaking volcanoes and sodomy ?
> (inquiring minds want to know) It all happened so fast, who really knows ???


Our dispatcher was busy making exceptions for everyone with late deliveries. He is the only trustworthy one so hopefully I don't get a "customer expectations" email in a few days.


----------



## gaj

konoplya said:


> my pay got adjusted as well in the app form $72 to $144 finally, but i'm worried about the "missed" block thing more. i don't want a strike on my record because of some bullshit with the app.


Yep, looks like my pay got fixed in the last hour or so with no response from my support email.... so apparently they were aware of the issue and got everyone fixed. Glad this happened before all the "Amazon is out to screw us, i'm not working tomorrow!" crowd showed up 

I concur about worrying about a strike on my record.... I have been 100% since April until once last week. Finally missed a scheduled block, then this happened and i'm thinking "oh crap I hope this app issue doesn't screw me." Funny I wasn't able to pick up an after 6:30 block today either, guess I am being paranoid....

g


----------



## UberPasco

UTX1 said:


> Amazonageddon !!! I luv it !
> 
> 2 questions:
> 
> Were the drivers getting blamed for the lates until it was obvious the on-site station staff
> were the ones causing the 'geddon ? They always blame themselves last, just down the list from ghosts.
> 
> and
> 
> Was the Amazonageddon of biblical proportions with lots of earthshaking volcanoes and sodomy ?
> (inquiring minds want to know) It all happened so fast, who really knows ???


Oh no, they knew where the blame should be lain. Pretty ballsy to try and blame the drivers who got their cart at xx:47 with 120 min itinerary! And the next day the system reverted to the old, so I would say the higher ups were doing some anal-lyzing. Behinds, they know we have to sit in the drivers seat to make ends meat.


----------



## UTX1

UberPasco said:


> I would say the higher ups were doing some anal-lyzing.
> Behinds, they know we have to sit in the drivers seat to make ends meat.


Now that's what I'm talkin' about. 

You got the spirit !


----------



## konoplya

gaj said:


> Yep, looks like my pay got fixed in the last hour or so with no response from my support email.... so apparently they were aware of the issue and got everyone fixed. Glad this happened before all the "Amazon is out to screw us, i'm not working tomorrow!" crowd showed up
> 
> I concur about worrying about a strike on my record.... I have been 100% since April until once last week. Finally missed a scheduled block, then this happened and i'm thinking "oh crap I hope this app issue doesn't screw me." Funny I wasn't able to pick up an after 6:30 block today either, guess I am being paranoid....
> 
> g


i actually just received a reply from them about the issue. they confirmed that on their end it shows that i completed the two blocks and my pay is in accordance with that. however, they didn't mention anything about the notice about missed block so i wrote back inquiring about that.


----------



## UTX1

konoplya said:


> i actually just received a reply from them about the issue.....
> however, they didn't mention anything about the notice
> about missed block so i wrote back inquiring about that.


I think this will provide some context. You already know which one
is supposed to be the driver and which one is Amazon Support.
Let's take a peek, shall we ? (hint, driver wears glasses)


----------



## konoplya

UTX1 said:


> I think this will provide some context. You already know which one
> is supposed to be the driver and which one is Amazon Support.
> Let's take a peek, shall we ? (hint, driver wears glasses)


haha man i haven't seen that one in a while. good stuff.


----------



## melissafj77

konoplya said:


> i actually just received a reply from them about the issue. they confirmed that on their end it shows that i completed the two blocks and my pay is in accordance with that. however, they didn't mention anything about the notice about missed block so i wrote back inquiring about that.


this kinda happened to me the other day i had finished a block and was messing with the app and reverted it to a previous version after i picked the second block and the same screen showed up ( before i worked the second shift but had already checked in) all i did was update the app and went back to normal and yesterday after i scanned all my packages for the second shift the app kicked me out and canceled it although it said i was schedule for that block the supervisor fixed me back in and i scanned the packages again they were pissed at the app and said it was messing a lot lately. Who knows what between warehouse and app settings gets messed up but is annoying. today i had no problems though


----------



## KyloRen

My first day was Monday, so looks like I am getting my first direct deposit tomorrow. From what I read on the app, tips for Monday and Tuesday won't be paid til next week. Just curious if anyone could give some feedback as to what I can expect to earn for tips? Obviously not everyone will tip but some will (hopefully!). Thanks!


----------



## UberPasco

KyloRen said:


> My first day was Monday, so looks like I am getting my first direct deposit tomorrow. From what I read on the app, tips for Monday and Tuesday won't be paid til next week. Just curious if anyone could give some feedback as to what I can expect to earn for tips? Obviously not everyone will tip but some will (hopefully!). Thanks!


In Tampa, pretty consistent $10 per hr. Rough avg of about $3.75-$4.25 per delivery. Results may vary.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Ok.....just going to look ignorant and ask......HOW is it possible to pick up 2 blocks at the 10pm grab?
For me, once I actually get a block the app goes to the home screen, shows the block I just got and the grab is over, done, no more schedule open blocks button.

Of course it could be our location that doesn't "allow" that, but a second block can be grabbed on the fly. But I keep hearing people say they are
able to grab 2 blocks at a time.
Anyone care to enlighten me? If not, I understand it may be a "trade secret"! 

Edit: thinking about it I believe I answered my own question. We only release blocks here in miami gardens for 10am to 12:30 pm blocks. So, at 10pm it's impossible to setup 2 consecutive blocks. 

What I wonder is why our location only does 6 blocks a day starting at 10am and everyone else seems to start their first block/wave at 6 or 8am? 
I'm still curious if at locations it is possible how that works? Does the "schedule open blocks" button stay active even after you get your first block?


----------



## prosidius

I got this email from Flex today:



> *Increased Rates Through September 15 - Milwaukee (DML1)*
> 
> Check the Amazon Flex app for opportunities to earn an increased rate of *$84 for each delivery block (estimated to take 4-hours) completed September 8 - 15 only.*
> 
> To learn how to check for available blocks, check out the FAQ in the "Help" tab of the Main Menu in the Amazon Flex app.
> 
> Thank you for delivering smiles with us!
> 
> *The Amazon Flex Team*


Not sure why they're raising the pay for a week but I won't complain. I have noticed blocks almost always being available now, perhaps the d/c is getting alot more busy. 4 hour blocks were being offered through 6pm last night.


----------



## GMan01

I work @ the Farmer Branch location and it is IMPOSSIBLE to grab 2 blocks at 10pm I grab a 930 or 10 every night but never 2 blocks it's doesn't work like that. I could be wrong but I doubt it


----------



## GMan01

I have NEVER seen a 4pm block come up @ 10 the latest I've seen is noon(12) anything after that your fishing for it.


----------



## GMan01

And another thing the blocks come at 10 by 10:00:05 they are gone your friend must have a Super Phone and she herself is The Flash! I'm calling BS! ANYONE out of Farmers Branch can tell you that!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

danadiana said:


> I saw it with my own eyes, so I don't know what to tell you


 He did say "he could be wrong". 
This is another example of how drivers at the same locations see different things. I like him never see ANY afternoon blocks at 10pm, 12:30 to 4pm is the latest. Afternoon blocks are released on the fly on an as needed basis.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

GMan01 said:


> And another thing the blocks come at 10 by 10:00:05 they are gone your friend must have a Super Phone and she herself is The Flash! I'm calling BS! ANYONE out of Farmers Branch can tell you that!


 Obviously SOME people are able to do this, others cannot. Why!? Who the hell knows. I has nothing to do with the phone.I can qualify this because I got MANY more blocks with my old, crappy, under spec phone than jazzy new phone with more memory and better hardware.
The processes are executed on Amazon servers not your phone. Your network maybe........??

danadiana......maybe find out who here mobile provider is and do some speed testing. That will narrow down what is going on or where the "advantage" is.


----------



## GMan01

I have a s7 also


----------



## GMan01

I'm on At&t but I use my wifi because it's faster than mobile network when I'm home


----------



## GMan01

I do to but I have to fish for them


----------



## J.F.R.

I haven't been able to get a block the past 3 days...... Last day I worked was Monday and ever since then nothing.......

I guess the GIG is up...... Need to find another Side Hustle immediately.........


----------



## Shangsta

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Ok.....just going to look ignorant and ask......HOW is it possible to pick up 2 blocks at the 10pm grab?
> For me, once I actually get a block the app goes to the home screen, shows the block I just got and the grab is over, done, no more schedule open blocks button.
> 
> Of course it could be our location that doesn't "allow" that, but a second block can be grabbed on the fly. But I keep hearing people say they are
> able to grab 2 blocks at a time.
> Anyone care to enlighten me? If not, I understand it may be a "trade secret"!
> 
> Edit: thinking about it I believe I answered my own question. We only release blocks here in miami gardens for 10am to 12:30 pm blocks. So, at 10pm it's impossible to setup 2 consecutive blocks.
> 
> What I wonder is why our location only does 6 blocks a day starting at 10am and everyone else seems to start their first block/wave at 6 or 8am?
> I'm still curious if at locations it is possible how that works? Does the "schedule open blocks" button stay active even after you get your first block?


Where i live, at 10p you can get blocks from 6 to about 8:30 or 9 depending on the day. They do the later blocks throughout the day.


----------



## ubstar

J.F.R. said:


> I haven't been able to get a block the past 3 days...... Last day I worked was Monday and ever since then nothing.......
> 
> I guess the GIG is up...... Need to find another Side Hustle immediately.........


no more forfeiting?


----------



## limepro

J.F.R. said:


> I haven't been able to get a block the past 3 days...... Last day I worked was Monday and ever since then nothing.......
> 
> I guess the GIG is up...... Need to find another Side Hustle immediately.........


Doral or Miami Gardens? Logistics or prime now? I'm not having any problems on the prime now side and more shifts are opening than ever before.


----------



## limepro

Miami prime now is now doing 3 hour blocks, blocks that start 30 minutes after the hour, odd hour starts, etc. They are opening blocks strictly for 1 hour deliveries as well as the normal blocks and I am seeing more people. They are ramping up for the holidays but I'm not sure it will be sustained after the new year. The trick to getting consistent blocks is testing new things until something works and once they starts to not work more testing as its most likely a small change warehouse side. They have set times for when blocks are released, figure it out and you are ahead of the curve but it will change in about a month.


----------



## miauber1x831

Been at the Miami Gardens warehouse for a couple months now and haven't seen any of the increased pay rate days/weeks yet. Anybody working out of that location ever experienced an increase? Carmen?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

limepro said:


> Miami prime now is now doing 3 hour blocks, blocks that start 30 minutes after the hour, odd hour starts, etc. They are opening blocks strictly for 1 hour deliveries as well as the normal blocks and I am seeing more people. They are ramping up for the holidays but I'm not sure it will be sustained after the new year. The trick to getting consistent blocks is testing new things until something works and once they starts to not work more testing as its most likely a small change warehouse side. They have set times for when blocks are released, figure it out and you are ahead of the curve but it will change in about a month.


I still have J.F.R. on ignore but see his posts when someone replies. He's in miami gardens as well as myself and we both do logistics. Blocks are extremely hard to grab no matter what you do. Releases during the day are minimal and even harder to get. I was damn near locked out for the month of august but now getting 3-4 blocks a week. Those blocks don't come easy by any measure!
At 10pm we get 6 block releases only:
10 to 2
10:30 to 2:30
11 to 3
11:30 to 3:30
12 to 4
12:30 to 4:30
That's it. In the mornings you get an occasional forfeited block to grab. Then around 12pm you start to see an occasional notification with very short window of time to get too.
Of course this could be just my experience and not everyone in miami gardens. I would love to keep track of pings/notifications for open blocks to see if we're all seeing the same things. 
I talk to other drivers who get 11 or more blocks a week but you have to be close to the warehouse to do that or even have a chance.

J.F.R.......it could be temporary or more sustained but eventually it changes again. I've tried everything and nothing I did on my end worked....as most have read about. I just keep plugging away.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

miauber1x831 said:


> Been at the Miami Gardens warehouse for a couple months now and haven't seen any of the increased pay rate days/weeks yet. Anybody working out of that location ever experienced an increase? Carmen?


No.....have not seen any of those since i've been doing it. About the same time in for me, about 3 months.


----------



## limepro

They do increased rate blocks when they have trouble getting drivers to fill slots and holidays they think they may need extra help, miami (all of miami) has so many drivers dying to get blocks there is no need.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

limepro said:


> They do increased rate blocks when they have trouble getting drivers to fill slots and holidays they think they may need extra help, miami (all of miami) has so many drivers dying to get blocks there is no need.


 Don't know if the new location west of the airport is going to make it better or worse? Are you in the know for when that is coming online?

I keep hearing about new locations in Broward county and just today someone mentioned Boca raton getting a DC? 
Does anyone have any information on where new flex locations are opening down here?


----------



## limepro

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Don't know if the new location west of the airport is going to make it better or worse? Are you in the know for when that is coming online?
> 
> I keep hearing about new locations in Broward county and just today someone mentioned Boca raton getting a DC?
> Does anyone have any information on where new flex locations are opening down here?


We were supposed to have another prime now location open up near downtown in March to get 1 hour delivery to the beach and downtown but it never happened. No clue on the other locations.


----------



## detsoob

The last time they did a pay increase at Doral logistics in Miami was on Saturday, June 25, 2016 and it was for $100 for 4 hrs.


----------



## TheVillageIdiot

Hello all,

Flex driver in Phoenix (Tolleson). Since I recently went over 1000 deliveries (usually just one block per day) I would like to share some observations:

First week was tough- constantly banging the app to get blocks, felt lucky to get anything. Soon after, I must have hit some arbitrary "big data" metric because I now get blocks easily, almost like they're reserved for me. I assume this means I will be fired this week.

Low block was 16, high is 64, high day is 115 separate deliveries (59+56), though I rarely do two blocks.

Thankfully, have not had a late delivery and don't usually return "bags" to the mother ship.

I ave received cryptic, boiler plate emails about customers not receiving deliveries marked as delivery by me. I'm not sure what the point is because 1) I am 100% certain that I have delivered all bags accurately, and 2) When I have dared to ask for specifics, another boiler plate response is sent to me. If I am doing something "wrong", wouldn't someone at Amazon like to talk to a driver occassionally to see if there's some pattern/app problem/scam with these claims?

Which brings me to a couple of questions for the vets:

There is a driver rating which I cannot know, apparently. What goes into this rating and will anyone at the mother ship let me in on it?

Do these random "non-delivered" missives have any bearing on the rating or getting penalized by the data geeks?

It is very interesting observing a large, customer-centric company step into this in such a unique way. Wildly inefficient and tone-deaf, but I'm not complaining....


----------



## flexian

TheVillageIdiot said:


> There is a driver rating which I cannot know, apparently. What goes into this rating and will anyone at the mother ship let me in on it?
> 
> Do these random "non-delivered" missives have any bearing on the rating or getting penalized by the data geeks?
> 
> It is very interesting observing a large, customer-centric company step into this in such a unique way. Wildly inefficient and tone-deaf, but I'm not complaining....


Driver rating is irrelevant....local control is the deciding factor in who gets blocks or not. Get penalized all you want, if they want u to have shifts u will be granted them.....


----------



## UberPasco

flexian said:


> Driver rating is irrelevant....local control is the deciding factor in who gets blocks or not. Get penalized all you want, if they want u to have shifts u will be granted them.....


Ahhh yes, the Flying Spaghetti Monster theory returns.


----------



## JayDallas

Does anyone know if DDA2 Plano location is already open?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

limepro said:


> We were supposed to have another prime now location open up near downtown in March to get 1 hour delivery to the beach and downtown but it never happened. No clue on the other locations.


 As far as I know there is a DMI3 being built somewhere not far from the Doral location? 
I hope they expand the program up north to broward and palm beach counties.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

On the topic of "driver ratings", "control over getting blocks" etc.......there are most definitely driver ratings. Prime now people get to see their reports(at least that's what i've heard). For others i'm sure they keep some sort of "rating". They rate on missed blocks, late blocks, improper deliveries and maybe a few other points. It's all data, not human ratings. But what they use the "rating" for and do they use them in "assigning" or "allowing" blocks is anyone's guess. 
Do people at warehouses have control over who gets blocks? That is a question that is still yet to be definitively answered. I'm not convinced either way. 

uberpasco....I had to look up the spagetti monster theory.........I think i'm a pastafarian! 
I'm guessing you're leaning towards no intervention by humans? 
My guess is it's all data driven.


----------



## flexian

UberPasco said:


> Ahhh yes, the Flying Spaghetti Monster theory returns.


anyone who has been delivering for any amount of time will know it is hardly a fair system....not that any job is....and there is no reason why this job would be any different....except for the dog and pony show of having an app....

but anyone who benefits from the system will insist it is a fair system until the bitter end....never ever seen that before lol


----------



## BaitNSwitch

I have a question for you seasoned amazon flex workers..

So for a 3 hour slot, they're assigning 60+ packages, which comes out to about 2 minutes a package, not including scanning and loading time into the car at the warehouse. With such a ridiculous time constraint, i've always gone over atleast an hour delivering for them *AKA WORKING FOR FREE.*

So what are we supposed to do as independent contractors? Return to the warehouse with the packages we can't deliver if time runs out or bite the bullet and work for free. I really don't like the latter choice in my statement. Is there any penalty or do they look down upon returning packages as a worker that isn't fast enough etc, and subsequently get less blocks or whatever?

Looking forward to your responses.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Consider how often a block can be done from arrival to last delivery in under two and a half hours. Three hours seems to be the relative norm. So it all evens out. Yeah occasionally you might get a really long block but in the long run you're not going to be spending on average four hours each block. 
I definetly don't see a reason to return them to the block because of simple time unless it's on your way back and have somewhere to be. Your job is to deliver a 'block' of packages, each one taking a different amount of time. Sometimes are longer than others, but you get payed the same per block, not per time spent. Don't think of it as an hourly rate, but of a price-per-block.


----------



## sofla11

Question for Prime Now drivers: Anyone outside of Miami (or in Miami) getting the odd hour blocks? I'm seeing them starting at :30 past the hour now, coming out at the time I'd expect to see a "regular" block. I could see that being a problem for drivers picking up hours thinking they're getting a 10 am for example, and getting a 9:30 instead. If you're 45 minutes from the pickup location and now have only 25 minutes to get to the warehouse, you're in a pretty bad spot.... Can't get there on time, can't forfeit without penalty.... Anyone had this issue yet?


----------



## Shangsta

BaitNSwitch said:


> I have a question for you seasoned amazon flex workers..
> 
> So for a 3 hour slot, they're assigning 60+ packages, which comes out to about 2 minutes a package, not including scanning and loading time into the car at the warehouse. With such a ridiculous time constraint, i've always gone over atleast an hour delivering for them *AKA WORKING FOR FREE.*
> 
> So what are we supposed to do as independent contractors? Return to the warehouse with the packages we can't deliver if time runs out or bite the bullet and work for free. I really don't like the latter choice in my statement. Is there any penalty or do they look down upon returning packages as a worker that isn't fast enough etc, and subsequently get less blocks or whatever?
> 
> Looking forward to your responses.


I have only gone over time once and I would never do it again.

Whether you return the packages is up to you. You have to consider where the fulfillment center is in relation to your home. If i have 4 packages that i could do in ten minutes thats better than going back to the fulfillment center 15 minutes out of my way.

If its taking you more than four hours and you have 70 packages i wonder if youre delaying yourelf. Are you waiting for people to answer doorbells. Are you going door to door at apartments. Are you sorting your stuff when you get it? Or digging for it at each stop?


----------



## UTX1

BaitNSwitch said:


> I have a question for you seasoned amazon flex workers..
> 
> So what are we supposed to do as independent contractors?
> Return to the warehouse with the packages we can't deliver
> if time runs out or bite the bullet and work for free. .


It's not really $18 per hour. Everything you'll read says that but that's not true.
This is what we call a LIE and it's what happens when people say things that aren't true.
Amazon lies to me about something every other day and in return, I try to take as much of
their money as I can by whatever means I find available without having to steal something.

If you can accept that the pay is $54 to deliver these packages, or that the pay rate
to deliver this "route" as it's loosely thrown together is $72 and that there is no real
hourly rate for this contract, then we become comfortable with this amount of money.

Balancing the 60 or 70 package runs that have many apartments and businesses (about 50%)
and that take 4 or 5 hours to complete against a $54 or $72 block at the end of the afternoon
and it only has 5 or 6 small boxes and a couple of yellow envelope mailers...it comes out in the wash.

Because of this, perhaps only because of this, I've long ago stopped calculating $18 times anything
and simply look at the load and look at the price and if it looks good then I take it, if not then I don't.
RTS or JB Hunt aren't going to haul anything anywhere if the price isn't right. Why should we ?

I do a little forward thinking on the subject as well.

Goes like this: Okay, I had 50 packs yesterday (took 2 1/2 hours) and another 40 something today
that was about 50% apts. & biz + 50% homes and that took say 3 1/2 hrs.
I know how much work that is. I'm not feeling shafted. All is well.

Now, here comes a 76 package run with 2 full carts and 56 stops.
That's more work for the same money. I have a choice. I can say no and maybe
leave with zero. I can complain and go change my tampon. I can load the stuff up
and deliver it for that amount of money. If I do that, be sure I'm looking to weigh
that delivery block against one of those end-of-day re-attempt runs with 5 or 6 cartons.
30 minutes and done. The "time clock" continues to tick, but the work is booked and so is the pay.

Have delivered thousands of packages this year. This is just one driver's view on things.

 <---He thinks he's cool....... sometimes he's such an ass.


----------



## UTX1

Dateline: DFW 1600 hours

Looks like the grey dots on the calendar issue has been resolved.
All the best to those who've got on schedule. For everyone else, we already know what to do.....


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

BaitNSwitch said:


> I have a question for you seasoned amazon flex workers..
> 
> So for a 3 hour slot, they're assigning 60+ packages, which comes out to about 2 minutes a package, not including scanning and loading time into the car at the warehouse. With such a ridiculous time constraint, i've always gone over atleast an hour delivering for them *AKA WORKING FOR FREE.*
> 
> So what are we supposed to do as independent contractors? Return to the warehouse with the packages we can't deliver if time runs out or bite the bullet and work for free. I really don't like the latter choice in my statement. Is there any penalty or do they look down upon returning packages as a worker that isn't fast enough etc, and subsequently get less blocks or whatever?
> 
> Looking forward to your responses.


 Here's the skinny......as per our contract you "should" be ok with factoring in any return packages you have including driving time. Meaning if you have a half hour before your block is up, it's 30 minutes to the warehouse and you have packages left, feel free to bring them back giving yourself the 30 minutes drive time. 
I've gone over plenty of times so don't worry about it. Today I saw a WHOLE lot of drivers bringing back packages. As well, several drivers ready to grab the block when they go back out. I did returns today as my block was almost up and had 40 minutes back to warehouse. Not going to do anymore overruns. If warehouse is on the way packages go back. Got back to the warehouse right at the end of my block. No questions asked. Drop em' and head home!

Take shangstas advice.....and this has to do with where the warehouse is in relation to where you need to travel. If you can finish it up in that 30 minutes you can do so.

I would not even think about doing 3 hours slots with our blocks. Would change the whole equation and would be behind the 8ball if that was the case. The 4 hours makes up for overruns and shitty routes!

Do they penalize for it? That has been debated and as far as I know, no definitive answer has been found.


----------



## genakir

Received e-mail from Amazon:

*Amazon Flex is Live in Plano (DDA2)*
*Starting September 14,* you can start delivering to excited Amazon customers!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

You texas folk sure are building a lot of DC's!
Are they letting drivers switch to any of the new locations?

genakir.....did you get on a waiting list to be notified or are you just getting started?


----------



## genakir

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> did you get on a waiting list to be notified or are you just getting started?


2-3 weeks ago Amazon app moved me to that DDA2 location, which still closed.
But today I finally received e-mail about date when they will start that location.
Before I worked couple months at Coppell location.


----------



## krazo

sofla11 said:


> Can't get there on time, can't forfeit without penalty.... Anyone had this issue yet?


Just got an 8:30 to 10:30pm block. Seems like we are part of an experiment


----------



## sofla11

krazo said:


> Just got an 8:30 to 10:30pm block. Seems like we are part of an experiment


But delivery windows aren't changing. Gotta Love experiments


----------



## limepro

krazo said:


> Just got an 8:30 to 10:30pm block. Seems like we are part of an experiment


I told Antonio my guess is they want to leave the 1 hour window open past 9pm so they have you there til 10:30 in case a late order comes in.


----------



## sofla11

limepro said:


> I told Antonio my guess is they want to leave the 1 hour window open past 9pm so they have you there til 10:30 in case a late order comes in.


 I was just there and someone had an 8:30 to 10:30, they gave them a regular 8 to 10 route. Someone else earlier had a 5:30 to 8:30 block and they got a 6 to 8 route. I would say that that worked out well for them getting paid 3 hours for a two-hour route, but I guess that probably made it real hard for them to pick up the 8 to 10 block.


----------



## limepro

sofla11 said:


> I was just there and someone had an 8:30 to 10:30, they gave them a regular 8 to 10 route. Someone else earlier had a 5:30 to 8:30 block and they got a 6 to 8 route. I would say that that worked out well for them getting paid 3 hours for a two-hour route, but I guess that probably made it real hard for them to pick up the 8 to 10 block.


Talking about the old man? lol


----------



## sofla11

limepro said:


> Talking about the old man? lol


It was 2 different people I think but I don't remember who they are at all. Wasn't paying attention to that part, just the general chaos.


----------



## throwawaygg

Ugh today was BRUTAL. I had 7 deliveries in a 2-hour block which doesn't sound like a lot or unreasonable but the traffic around 3pm made it nearly impossible to get all my delievries done in time. I was so frustrated. All I did, was drive and deliever, I didn't have a moment to stop and catch my breath. The problem was, I had 4 apartment buidlings that were also gated communities, so I had to get through the gate, find parking, get into the building, go up the elevator....they have "4 minutes drop off time". That takes 10-15 minutes. So, that's why it took so much longer. It really bummed me out how rough today was.


----------



## kmatt

UTX1 said:


> It's not really $18 per hour. Everything you'll read says that but that's not true.
> This is what we call a LIE and it's what happens when people say things that aren't true.
> Amazon lies to me about something every other day and in return, I try to take as much of
> their money as I can by whatever means I find available without having to steal something.
> 
> If you can accept that the pay is $54 to deliver these packages, or that the pay rate
> to deliver this "route" as it's loosely thrown together is $72 and that there is no real
> hourly rate for this contract, then we become comfortable with this amount of money.
> 
> Balancing the 60 or 70 package runs that have many apartments and businesses (about 50%)
> and that take 4 or 5 hours to complete against a $54 or $72 block at the end of the afternoon
> and it only has 5 or 6 small boxes and a couple of yellow envelope mailers...it comes out in the wash.
> 
> Because of this, perhaps only because of this, I've long ago stopped calculating $18 times anything
> and simply look at the load and look at the price and if it looks good then I take it, if not then I don't.
> RTS or JB Hunt aren't going to haul anything anywhere if the price isn't right. Why should we ?
> 
> I do a little forward thinking on the subject as well.
> 
> Goes like this: Okay, I had 50 packs yesterday (took 2 1/2 hours) and another 40 something today
> that was about 50% apts. & biz + 50% homes and that took say 3 1/2 hrs.
> I know how much work that is. I'm not feeling shafted. All is well.
> 
> Now, here comes a 76 package run with 2 full carts and 56 stops.
> That's more work for the same money. I have a choice. I can say no and maybe
> leave with zero. I can complain and go change my tampon. I can load the stuff up
> and deliver it for that amount of money. If I do that, be sure I'm looking to weigh
> that delivery block against one of those end-of-day re-attempt runs with 5 or 6 cartons.
> 30 minutes and done. The "time clock" continues to tick, but the work is booked and so is the pay.
> 
> Have delivered thousands of packages this year. This is just one driver's view on things.
> 
> <---He thinks he's cool....... sometimes he's such an ass.


Why don't they just pay per delivery and reserve a minimum payout for .com deliveries in case they don't have much for drivers to deliver? Contractors like Dynamex who deliver actual prime packages pay delivery drivers (independent contractors/us) $2.60 per package during the day and $3.10 at night. It seems like amazon is doing the average joe really dirty.


----------



## TheVillageIdiot

I drive about 90 miles per day for Flex work (I live over 30 miles from pick up). My daily cost to operate the vehicle for this job is .30 cents/mile and $7 in gas, $34 total. The kind of driving required isn't good for any vehicle and there is the added risk of a bigger problem (engine/trans). If I couldn't do these routes in 2-2.5 hrs most of the time, it would not be worth it. The block time is not important to me, it's the time I spend. I do this in the middle of the day, sandwiched between other IC work. Kudos to those of you doing this full-time. It might be different if I was doing Prime Now work but my location only does com.


----------



## UberPasco

kmatt said:


> Prime now is a failure.
> Why don't they just pay per delivery and reserve a minimum payout for .com deliveries in case they don't have much for drivers to deliver? Contractors like Dynamex who deliver actual prime packages pay delivery drivers (independent contractors/us) $2.60 per package during the day and $3.10 at night. It seems like amazon is doing the average joe really dirty.


Uhmmm....my average number of packages in a 2 hr block is about 12. My average pay is $56 which would be 18 deliveries at the high rate. At the base of $36, that's 12 to break even, assuming you would get tips (probably not). I think I may have had that many (18) once or twice in 4.5 months. Many times I go out with 9 packages for 6 stops. I guess Dynamex caters to the math challenged.


----------



## BaitNSwitch

Shangsta said:


> I have only gone over time once and I would never do it again.
> 
> Whether you return the packages is up to you. You have to consider where the fulfillment center is in relation to your home. If i have 4 packages that i could do in ten minutes thats better than going back to the fulfillment center 15 minutes out of my way.
> 
> If its taking you more than four hours and you have 70 packages i wonder if youre delaying yourelf. Are you waiting for people to answer doorbells. Are you going door to door at apartments. Are you sorting your stuff when you get it? Or digging for it at each stop?


Yeah I'm going to do that from now on. Aint working for free, did it two days and just feel disgusted to be a slave like that. The problem is I talked to the warehouse workers there, the same people that take the packages back if/when there's a problem. I asked if we don't finish in time what are we supposed to do? They were very hesitant to say "bring the packages back". They gave me some bullcrap about how its designed to be delivered in the time block. Aka $54 for 70 packages or 2 cartfulls in 3 hours not including driving time to destination, and loading the carts. Almost 2 minutes per package. What fanstasy world scenario is this designed for?

I also called Flex support and they said "yeah you can just bring them back". Not sure what the consensus on this issue is here. Or maybe they keep an internal scoreboard of drivers who get assigned a certain number and bring back a certain number.


----------



## UberPasco

Tampa Prime Now to start Hot Wheels next month.


----------



## BaitNSwitch

Do you guys usually get tips btw? And how long after the shift is over does it end up showing in the app under Earnings?


----------



## UberPasco

BaitNSwitch said:


> Do you guys usually get tips btw? And how long after the shift is over does it end up showing in the app under Earnings?


Yes. And they don't post until 50 hrs later, so it's a fun diversion to watch them come in even if you aren't working that day.


----------



## flexology

The pieces are starting to come together. One poster mentions logistics.amazon.com in which you hire out your fleet of vans to deliver packages, and another poster mentions the postal service selling Caravans for $400 a pop, delivery-ready.

Has anyone tried starting their own logistics firm before? Is it doable? I am not able to think of another opportunity like this coming along in a lifetime.


----------



## Sweitzeram

Yes.. It's very doable.. You need at least 5vans, the proper commercial insurance and trained drivers.. And then you get awarded routes based on your companies reliability. Can be very lucrative as they pay roughly 3 bucks a package.. Need to keep in mind there is a lot of overhead going that route though.. And if you you any of your drivers mess up it can be game over.


----------



## BaitNSwitch

Guys I just got an email from amazon saying "you are expected to deliver everything you picked up" since I went back and returned a few packages EVEN though I went an hour over the paid block and worked for free for them.

So what's going on here? You guys ever get an email like that? should I talk to supervisors?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

BaitNSwitch said:


> Guys I just got an email from amazon saying "you are expected to deliver everything you picked up" since I went back and returned a few packages EVEN though I went an hour over the paid block and worked for free for them.
> 
> So what's going on here? You guys ever get an email like that? should I talk to supervisors?


 Have never gotten such an email myself and have brought packages back multiple times. Not all packages are deliverable so they have no clue whether it was an undeliverable package or just returned. Most of the times drivers have both. No way they are looking at returned packages to see if you attempted to deliver or not as well. And if you were an hour over, well something seems a little off here.


----------



## konoplya

BaitNSwitch said:


> Guys I just got an email from amazon saying "you are expected to deliver everything you picked up" since I went back and returned a few packages EVEN though I went an hour over the paid block and worked for free for them.
> 
> So what's going on here? You guys ever get an email like that? should I talk to supervisors?


are you doing prime now or just .com orders? 4 hr blocks?


----------



## BaitNSwitch

Amazon flex. $18 an hour for 3 hour blocks. Over 60 packages in 3 hours constantly.


----------



## BaitNSwitch

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Have never gotten such an email myself and have brought packages back multiple times. Not all packages are deliverable so they have no clue whether it was an undeliverable package or just returned. Most of the times drivers have both. No way they are looking at returned packages to see if you attempted to deliver or not as well. And if you were an hour over, well something seems a little off here.


Yeah, when you try to return them they ask "what was the reason these couldn't be delivered". My response was Umm i've been working for free for an hour and STILL these are left over.


----------



## UberPasco

BaitNSwitch said:


> Yeah, when you try to return them they ask "what was the reason these couldn't be delivered". My response was Umm i've been working for free for an hour and STILL these are left over.


Wrong answer.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Are you sure you're actually taking three hour routess and not four hour ones? 60 packages should be not a 3 hour block, no way no how.


----------



## BaitNSwitch

Im positive. The scheduled pay is $54 for 3 hours....Start at 10, finish at 1. Start at 1:30, finish at 4:30, etc.

Package wise, 60+ every 3 hour shift. It might be different markets. They aren't screwing with you guys yet possibly. They're probably experimenting on us since it just started here. Uber 2.0 in the works.



UberPasco said:


> Wrong answer.


What should I tell them instead?


----------



## Shangsta

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Are you sure you're actually taking three hour routess and not four hour ones? 60 packages should be not a 3 hour block, no way no how.


All warehouses are not the same.

Where I live 45-50 is a 4 hour block.


----------



## Shangsta

UberPasco said:


> Wrong answer.


Well I am sure there are many factors to consider

*How many packages are you bringing back?

*How are you marking the packages as undeliverable? I know a guy at my warehouse who puts "Cannot find address" on at least 3 packages a day without penalty.

*How often does it happen at your warehouse? As I've mentioned before, at mine the warehouse workers often tell drivers "No worries" when they bring things back.

I am curious if Amazon will actually deactivate someone although I doubt anyone here is willing to be the guinea pig for that experiment.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Kind of a weird situation......and it doesn't make sense that warehouses treat this issue in different ways. Why would they? There has to be some sort of "standard"? Our warehouse asks NO QUESTIONS! Drop your returns move on. Doesn't matter what or how you mark them. They don't even look at you or them. They simply rescan them in their system and back on to the next route. 

Also, a 3 hour block with 60 packages in the city?? Just doesn't sound feasible. Have to get more info or details from other drivers in your area. 

60-70 packages is a VERY high count for our routes and we don't see them very often anymore. We stay in the 40-50 range in general for our 4 hour blocks.


----------



## gaj

Yeah, looks like they are screwing with the Chicago drivers.... 60 packages in 3 hours?

I do 60 packages in a 4 hour block (usually takes 2.5-3 hours), but I imagine Phoenix is a lot easier to deliver in.

g


----------



## BaitNSwitch

Yeah that's what i'm trying to figure out. You bring back packages, the workers say no worries, then I get that email from Flex like wtf?

Maybe I marked something wrong. Carmen, we have a return desk where you have to interact with the people and they legit ask "why couldn't these be delivered?" I think they're trying to tighten the screws and screw us in the process. here in Chi at least.

Yeah they're giving us the same amount of packages as you guys but slashed the hour pay by 1. I think it's an experiment to see if workers will quit or how hard they can push the slaves till they buckle. If there's anything we learned from business 101 aka "downsizing", it's to gradually reduce things (ie soda amount in bottle, or increase chips/air ratio in a bag of chips lol) so that people wont notice and accept as the new norm (flashbacks to Uber 2014 when the rate cuts began to what they are now).


----------



## UberPasco

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Kind of a weird situation......and it doesn't make sense that warehouses treat this issue in different ways. Why would they? There has to be some sort of "standard"? Our warehouse asks NO QUESTIONS! Drop your returns move on. Doesn't matter what or how you mark them. They don't even look at you or them. They simply rescan them in their system and back on to the next route.
> 
> Also, a 3 hour block with 60 packages in the city?? Just doesn't sound feasible. Have to get more info or details from other drivers in your area.
> 
> 60-70 packages is a VERY high count for our routes and we don't see them very often anymore. We stay in the 40-50 range in general for our 4 hour blocks.


The warehouses job is to get the packages out. That is how they are evaluated. The drivers job is to deliver. Any time we don't make a delivery, no matter what the warehouse says, it is being tracked as to why and reported to Amazon. The warehouse just turns around and does it's job again. If Amazon determines the warehouse is short scheduling, they will address it. If they determine that a driver can't hack it while others can, they will address it.


----------



## Shangsta

BaitNSwitch said:


> Yeah that's what i'm trying to figure out. You bring back packages, the workers say no worries, then I get that email from Flex like wtf?
> 
> Maybe I marked something wrong. Carmen, we have a return desk where you have to interact with the people and they legit ask "why couldn't these be delivered?" I think they're trying to tighten the screws and screw us in the process. here in Chi at least.
> 
> Yeah they're giving us the same amount of packages as you guys but slashed the hour pay by 1. I think it's an experiment to see if workers will quit or how hard they can push the slaves till they buckle. If there's anything we learned from business 101 aka "downsizing", it's to gradually reduce things (ie soda amount in bottle, or increase chips/air ratio in a bag of chips lol) so that people wont notice and accept as the new norm (flashbacks to Uber 2014 when the rate cuts began to what they are now).


Well said, my other thought is besides yourself. How many other drivers are bringing something back?


----------



## UTX1

genakir said:


> Received e-mail from Amazon:
> 
> *Amazon Flex is Live in Plano (DDA2)*
> *Starting September 14,* you can start delivering to excited Amazon customers!


Hooray !

They're not just excited, they are absolutely orgasmic !

Amazon Extreme, too way sticky.....

How can you beat such a deal ?

Deliver cheap asian-crafted plastic goods and pampers to them during the day
then switch gears ala' Uber/Lyft and cart their lazy asses around all night.

Turd sandwich.

I guess I'll have to start going over to their place
on the weekends and mow the grass too. Up to here  with Jackwagons.


----------



## BaitNSwitch

Shangsta said:


> Well said, my other thought is besides yourself. How many other drivers are bringing something back?


I get back 40 - 50 minutes sometimes more over my block. Some people come in a little bit after. I only tried returning packages once, never seen others return packages either cause they're still out with packages or have already done it before.

What's frustrating is I call flex support the person said bring packages back. The warehouse people are like "yeah bring them back, *But they're designed to be delivered in your time slot" *what type of passive aggressive bullshit statement is that lol? Either say yes bring them back there's no penalty, or say no we're trying to underpay you guys and if you don't there will be consequences.

Lesson for everyone, anything that sounds too good to be true (In this case $18 an hour legit), probably is.


----------



## BaitNSwitch

I understand this man completely now:


----------



## UTX1

BaitNSwitch said:


> I understand this man completely now:


Oh Dammit ! I didn't know the camera was right there.
Times like this I do get just a little embarrassed at my behavior...

Screw it, I was high.....


----------



## BaitNSwitch

I guess I wasn't just imagining things, check this out guys, downsizing and shitty pay, coming to a city near you:


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

UberPasco said:


> The warehouses job is to get the packages out. That is how they are evaluated. The drivers job is to deliver. Any time we don't make a delivery, no matter what the warehouse says, it is being tracked as to why and reported to Amazon. The warehouse just turns around and does it's job again. If Amazon determines the warehouse is short scheduling, they will address it. If they determine that a driver can't hack it while others can, they will address it.


 I get all that but honestly, I just don't see them being able to track all the returns and find out why they were not delivered. That would add an amount of time to their jobs, the package return.....everything. Again, my warehouse DOES NOT do any of that. How would they? What info are they able to gleen from the app/system? When you can't deliver you mark as "access problem" or "can't find address". Very vague so no way to know what the exact problem is. Do you think they are going to dig deeper and look at the GPS records to see if you drove to the address? Absolutely NOT! Package simply goes out on next route.

Have you ever seen driver notes for a delivery? I write them all the time, I never see updated info for problem packages. It just doesn't happen.

Again, i'm not giving a definitive answer as like the rest of you, i'm just guessing! That's the biggest problem here, we have to guess at to what is the proper procedure and are told many different things from corporate, warehouse people, other drivers.......it's dumb!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

BaitNSwitch said:


> I guess I wasn't just imagining things, check this out guys, downsizing and shitty pay, coming to a city near you:


I guess i'm the morning shift around here! 

Interesting video and take on the process. It sums up exactly what I see happening with a lot of drivers. Getting a little pessimistic about it!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Amazon terms of service. I know for sure I had read about the package returns and what was acceptable in the terms of service, but for some reason I can't find it now? It had said something about returning packages taking into consideration the drive time back to warehouse. 
The terms also state that our delivery period ENDS at the end of our block. So, very unclear about what is acceptable. 

But.....I did find the line about service standards and data used. This typed from the terms of service within the app:

Service standards are evaluated based on a number of metrics amazon will collect and consider, including but not limited to:
safety and security incidents
customer complaints or other escalations
on time delivery rate
no show or late arrival for delivery period
deliverable return rate
deliverable attempt rate
customer concessions


----------



## UberPasco

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I get all that but honestly, I just don't see them being able to track all the returns and find out why they were not delivered. That would add an amount of time to their jobs, the package return.....everything. Again, my warehouse DOES NOT do any of that. How would they? What info are they able to gleen from the app/system? When you can't deliver you mark as "access problem" or "can't find address". Very vague so no way to know what the exact problem is. Do you think they are going to dig deeper and look at the GPS records to see if you drove to the address? Absolutely NOT! Package simply goes out on next route.
> 
> Have you ever seen driver notes for a delivery? I write them all the time, I never see updated info for problem packages. It just doesn't happen.
> 
> Again, i'm not giving a definitive answer as like the rest of you, i'm just guessing! That's the biggest problem here, we have to guess at to what is the proper procedure and are told many different things from corporate, warehouse people, other drivers.......it's dumb!


I totally agree that the lack of clear direction and overall communication is confounding!
The warehouse part of the chain ends after you scan and leave the dock. Amazon can and will track your route both for efficiency of their system and verification of any issues. If you say you attempted deliveries to Hialelah and your GPS route shows you never got past Miami Gardens.....
And there is a big difference as marking the deliveries accurately on the app, with the parameters that are provided, and returning with 20 packages and saying, "


BaitNSwitch said:


> I've been working for free for an hour and STILL these are left over."


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Ok......i'm bored and fishing for a block so skip if not interested. I have an observation and some numbers.
First an observation and facts. I did about 36 blocks with 100% delivery rate before I had my first package returns. About 2-4 days after those returns I was in a "lock out period" as the only way I can describe it. Couldn't grab a block if my life depended on it. Lock out period ended after about 3 weeks.
I did some returns on Friday, had about 4 undeliverables and headed back to warehouse with about 7 packages. Got a block on friday night for saturday, but no blocks since. Another lock out period? We will see.

I also did some calculations on my OWN metrics. I keep a spread sheet of data, block time, packages, route miles, completion time etc.....
I've delivered 2211 packages, a rough guess on returns is about 15 packages(over estimated). That is about a 99.5% delivery rate. Never missed a block, never forfeited a block, never late for a block, only a single email from Amazon about a "package you marked as delivered didn't get to customer" email. Don't know of any complaints from customers or warehouse people.

So, by my calculations i'm a 99 percenter at least.
And another note......according to Amazon they say "our best delivery partners maintain a 98% delivery rate"!!
Huh! That makes me top rated!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Just grabbed a 11am so gotta run! 
Way close but gotta do it!


----------



## Shangsta

UberPasco said:


> I totally agree that the lack of clear direction and overall communication is confounding!
> The warehouse part of the chain ends after you scan and leave the dock. Amazon can and will track your route both for efficiency of their system and verification of any issues. If you say you attempted deliveries to Hialelah and your GPS route shows you never got past Miami Gardens.....
> And there is a big difference as marking the deliveries accurately on the app, with the parameters that are provided, and returning with 20 packages and saying, "


I have a hard time believing they check the GPS for every single driver.


----------



## Shangsta

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Ok......i'm bored and fishing for a block so skip if not interested. I have an observation and some numbers.
> First an observation and facts. I did about 36 blocks with 100% delivery rate before I had my first package returns. About 2-4 days after those returns I was in a "lock out period" as the only way I can describe it. Couldn't grab a block if my life depended on it. Lock out period ended after about 3 weeks.
> I did some returns on Friday, had about 4 undeliverables and headed back to warehouse with about 7 packages. Got a block on friday night for saturday, but no blocks since. Another lock out period? We will see.
> 
> I also did some calculations on my OWN metrics. I keep a spread sheet of data, block time, packages, route miles, completion time etc.....
> I've delivered 2211 packages, a rough guess on returns is about 15 packages(over estimated). That is about a 99.5% delivery rate. Never missed a block, never forfeited a block, never late for a block, only a single email from Amazon about a "package you marked as delivered didn't get to customer" email. Don't know of any complaints from customers or warehouse people.
> 
> So, by my calculations i'm a 99 percenter at least.
> And another note......according to Amazon they say "our best delivery partners maintain a 98% delivery rate"!!
> Huh! That makes me top rated!


I imagine they rate prime now and dot com drivers definitely. Since dot com deliveries are unattended and we arent required to get the packages there in one hour or two hours.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Ok....back already from an 11am run. Giant cluster**** at warehouse this morning! Got there around 10:35 and at least 50 vehicles and drivers around. All backed up, 10am's which is our first wave not even in the warehouse yet. 
Found out that they prioritize the contract drivers as I passed 20 or more white vans on the way in. So, late delivery of packages to warehouse, contract drivers just leaving around 10am.

I jumped right in there and got to the loading docks while the 10am's were still loading in the warehouse.... was out by 11:15. 
19 packages all apartments 1 1/2 hours done! 
Just dumbfounded by the whole process!

Sorry to some of the other drivers but you have to get in there and do what you have to do! If you wait for them they could give a shit what time you get on the road!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Shangsta said:


> I imagine they rate prime now and dot com drivers definitely. Since dot com deliveries are unattended and we arent required to get the packages there in one hour or two hours.


 No doubt, but in general you can pretty much take a educated guess at your rating. The only thing is the late deliveries. But everything else can be considered.


----------



## UberPasco

Shangsta said:


> I have a hard time believing they check the GPS for every single driver.


They watch, not check, all the time fot prime now so they can estimate ETA for return, etc. But they definitely CHECK when there is an issue. For instance, when a driver delivered to 123 Main St, not 123 Main Dr they were able to call him to fix. Or when a driver said he didn't get back on a short route to do 1hrs because the route was all messed up. They showed him where he was parked at Applebees for over an hr.
I would imagine the same data would be available for logistics, no?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

UberPasco said:


> They watch, not check, all the time fot prime now so they can estimate ETA for return, etc. But they definitely CHECK when there is an issue. For instance, when a driver delivered to 123 Main St, not 123 Main Dr they were able to call him to fix. Or when a driver said he didn't get back on a short route to do 1hrs because the route was all messed up. They showed him where he was parked at Applebees for over an hr.
> I would imagine the same data would be available for logistics, no?


 For prime now deliveries they HAVE to do that. Those packages have "expiration times" on them. For logistics they have much more leeway. Also, they most certainly can track us and where we are or have been. Was on the phone one time with support trying to get a package delivered, weird address, bogus phone number for customer. Support say "we can see you're right where the address is suppose to be". So, they can track in real time and i'm sure view a route history. But why would they? Can can you imagine if they had to do that will all returns for logistics? Not feasible. 
Goes on a cart and get's filtered back into the next route.


----------



## Shangsta

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> For prime now deliveries they HAVE to do that. Those packages have "expiration times" on them. For logistics they have much more leeway. Also, they most certainly can track us and where we are or have been. Was on the phone one time with support trying to get a package delivered, weird address, bogus phone number for customer. Support say "we can see you're right where the address is suppose to be". So, they can track in real time and i'm sure view a route history. But why would they? Can can you imagine if they had to do that will all returns for logistics? Not feasible.
> Goes on a cart and get's filtered back into the next route.


Exactly, I remember I rejected a package once and I overheard the warehouse manager say "Just throw it in that guys pile."

Amazon is too bare bones to track down every dot com driver. Heck, support cant even help us locate addresses yet they are tracking our GPS for each failed delivery? Dont think so


----------



## UberPasco

Shangsta said:


> Exactly, I remember I rejected a package once and I overheard the warehouse manager say "Just throw it in that guys pile."
> 
> Amazon is too bare bones to track down every dot com driver. Heck, support cant even help us locate addresses yet they are tracking our GPS for each failed delivery? Dont think so


Each package in "that pile" has a barcode. Each package has been assigned a driver. The entire point of a barcode is "to track". If you think that they aren't looking into the tracking when someone returns 20% of their packages because "it took too long", you are deluding yourself.

If you were accused of being a serial killer and the FBI issued a subpoena, with a couple of keystrokes they will have every stop you made at the exact time you made it, plus the pee stops you made, printed out in under 5 min. (7 min if it is in color).

If red flags are raised, any business, including Amazon will come to attention. Metrics make the world go 'round.


----------



## UberPasco

BTW, rejecting a package (not taking from warehouse) would not be trackable except by the warehouse workers. I imagine you'd have to be a real PITA to make it an issue. Returning a package for reason would also not be any big deal, unless there is an abnormally high rate. The examination of which may show a system / process failure rather than a driver issue. Amazon is not using this ability as a 'gotcha', but rather the 'gotcha' is usually a product of a drivers stupidity. I think EVERY place had a guy who thought he could sign in and sit in the parking lot hiding and still get paid. Where is he now?


----------



## kmatt

This is for all Prime Now Drivers !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I implore every driver to contact/email support that the new system with the oddly timed blocks (ex - 9:30-11:30) is causing drivers to get routes on the next block that they never picked up in the first place. There is some type of overlapping issue that needs to be fixed. This is probably showing up to them as no shows by drivers which will eventually get us all terminated if they don't recognize the issue and address it. Everyone needs to contact support ASAP because if you're not on the next block you will have no idea if your name is called. If one doesn't know if there name is called for a block they didn't pick up, then there is no way you can protect yourself and email flex support about it and get them to adjust your account. Be proactive and let them know what is going on.


----------



## Shangsta

UberPasco said:


> Each package in "that pile" has a barcode. Each package has been assigned a driver. The entire point of a barcode is "to track". If you think that they aren't looking into the tracking when someone returns 20% of their packages because "it took too long", you are deluding yourself.


Again do you really think they are investing the resources into why some people return packages?


----------



## UTX1

Deep Amazon Thoughts....
(move over, Jack Handey)

Have you ever had an occasion when you were severely constipated ?
I don't mean when it takes a few extra minutes to move your bowels.
Talking about it's so bad and even painful that you break a sweat and
a half hour later, you're still sitting there. Maybe you rock back and forth.
Nothing works. It's so bad, you consider reaching up there to rearrange things a bit.
Doesn't matter. The pain is unbearable. How did this shape even take form ?

For a moment, you're not even thinking about Amazon deliveries or getting blocks.
The only thing you know is the contractions are 2 minutes apart. Like going into labor.

Thoughts of Elvis Presley begin to fill your mind. He's not singing though, he's falling off the toilet.
You start to wonder if you're going to live to see tomorrow. Is anyone else home ?
You begin to bargain with yourself....Oh man, I swear i'm never eating that again.
When it's finally over, you almost want to run get a camera. How did this even happen ?
Doesn't even seem human. How could I have carried that around all day ?

All of this is still better than a 5 o'clock Flex block at Amazon.
Nothing but return packages and re-attempts to locked gates, closed businesses
and places that show up 11 miles away on a GPS when they're 2 blocks down the road.

No doubt, the parallels in this story are quite clear, but the choice would be obvious.
Yet, we show up and take the punishment. Very unique breed, the Amazon Flex driver.....

Not sure what exactly I'm trying to say here... It just "came out" the way it did.


----------



## gaj

I tend to agree with you on the late night blocks, however- I have had some late night blocks that were pretty easy (super lazy driver returns)- they were not hard, just farther apart.

I have also had the shitshow late night blocks where every package is a pain to deliver.

Right now, I only pull a late night shift if I am already near the warehouse and didn't get many day shifts during the week... ie: if it makes sense money-wise. Show up and take the punishment as you say.... some of us just enjoy the pain apparently.

g


----------



## BaitNSwitch

UTX1, that was hilarious.

I had a late block today, all returns, but it wasn't that bad surprisingly.


----------



## UTX1

BaitNSwitch said:


> UTX1, that was hilarious.
> 
> I had a late block today, all returns, but it wasn't that bad surprisingly.


No, I know...I get a easy run once in a while. Other times though.....Yuck.

When it's cake like 5 or 6 boxes that were out of the way at the end of
someone's route, maybe 2 here and one over there or something or another.
Those I can handle. It even makes the routes from hell more bearable.

But it's just so weird that only a few packages can consume more time
than an entire ordinary route during the day, even w/traffic and school zones.
It almost gets Twilight Zone/Bermuda Triangle at some points...

Here's a package that went out at 9 in the morning to a business.
For some reason, it was returned undelivered. Had all day to get it there.
The business is open 9 to 5 M-F. Why am I getting this at 6:08 pm to retry ?
Okay now it's Saturday or Sunday, why would I even pick this up again today ?

Stupid stuff like that.


----------



## gaj

Yep. I have hidden packages at businesses where there is a place to do so and left a note, so apparently it _can_ be done.

I did ask the first time I got 4 packages for businesses that clearly would not be open after 5pm, and was told to try anyway.... sigh. The warehouse just needs another "attempt" to keep their numbers up, it really has nothing to do with actually getting the package delivered.

g


----------



## sofla11

kmatt said:


> This is for all Prime Now Drivers !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I implore every driver to contact/email support that the new system with the oddly timed blocks (ex - 9:30-11:30) is causing drivers to get routes on the next block that they never picked up in the first place. There is some type of overlapping issue that needs to be fixed. This is probably showing up to them as no shows by drivers which will eventually get us all terminated if they don't recognize the issue and address it. Everyone needs to contact support ASAP because if you're not on the next block you will have no idea if your name is called. If one doesn't know if there name is called for a block they didn't pick up, then there is no way you can protect yourself and email flex support about it and get them to adjust your account. Be proactive and let them know what is going on.


I'm Prime Now but not sure what you're referring to? Maybe because we still use numbers here? We definitely have issues with the odd times but not sure what you mean here....


----------



## limepro

kmatt said:


> This is for all Prime Now Drivers !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I implore every driver to contact/email support that the new system with the oddly timed blocks (ex - 9:30-11:30) is causing drivers to get routes on the next block that they never picked up in the first place. There is some type of overlapping issue that needs to be fixed. This is probably showing up to them as no shows by drivers which will eventually get us all terminated if they don't recognize the issue and address it. Everyone needs to contact support ASAP because if you're not on the next block you will have no idea if your name is called. If one doesn't know if there name is called for a block they didn't pick up, then there is no way you can protect yourself and email flex support about it and get them to adjust your account. Be proactive and let them know what


I was told at the warehouse today that the blocks are being added by an algorithm automatically now as well, this sucks because less are being released each time so they go away quicker. Really have to be on your game to get the hours.


----------



## soypana

*Increased Rates in Springfield (DDC1)*

Check the Amazon Flex app for opportunities to earn an increased rate of *$60 for each delivery block [estimated to take 3 hours] you complete Thursday, September 15, Friday, September 16, Saturday, September 17 and Sunday, September 18*

*.
*
I have an assigned block tomorrow but i still see $54 pay. Should i just forfeit that block and try to grab an open block instead.
Do we get a penalty for forfeiting an assigned block?


----------



## soypana

nvm! I forfeited it and grabbed two 3-hour blocks for tomorrow .
Funny how they don't increase your rates if you have an assigned block.


----------



## gaj

If it is anything like Phoenix, if I forfeit a block at a weird non-busy hour (like 4am), I can go back 2-60 minutes later and it will still be available for me to grab again.

There is no penalty if you forfeit more than 45 minutes before your start time.

g


----------



## UTX1

soypana said:


> nvm! I forfeited it and grabbed two 3-hour blocks for tomorrow .
> Funny how they don't increase your rates if you have an assigned block.


Good heavens, this is Uber pricing 101. Price for a block WAS $72.00. (# of hours = meaningless)
Now the price in has INCREASED to $60.00, maybe the package count has gone up just a tad.
I would feel somewhat shafted. Rates do vary market by market and DFW still offers frequent 4 hr blocks.
Rather I mean to say, $72.00 blocks are still common right now, but perhaps a harbinger of things to come....

Whether it's $54 or $60 or any amount less than the amount paid before, that's not an increase.
That's marketing. When $100 is offered for a holiday block, even if there's a little more work involved,
it plays better to the crowd here at short-attention-span theatre.....Look ! A bird.....gotta go !


----------



## BaitNSwitch

They recruit aggressively for this very purpose.

When they have enough people willing to do the job, they can afford to screw around with pay and shaft us to see who will stick around. From Uber's model, it worked. People accepted the $0.90 wages from 1970 cabs and kept driving. The smart ones (or not even smart, just less desperate ones) quit as soon as they saw a bad deal. I predict it'll happen with Amazon too. I just hope they have a sense of decency unlike Uber not to mistreat workers.


----------



## gaj

I think they are trying different things in different markets to see how little they can pay for the same service.

If the $54/$60 is for a three hour block, and the package count is 40... that is the same as a four hour block being 60 packages. (Sure, it would be nice to get 40 packages on a 4 hour block, but that isn't the trend.) I can deliver 20-25 packages/hour. If I can get paid for more hours than I work, it is a good deal. (Except 1-2 hour late night blocks, the numbers don't work because I cannot deliver those fast.)

Maybe I am spoiled, but I would never take a Chicago 3 hour block with 60+ packages.

Today I did a 4 hour block (51 packages) and was done in under 2 hours. Math works there.

Not necessarily looking at this as a "how much do I get per hour", but more of a "is the pay fair for the actual amount of work I do".

g


----------



## UTX1

gaj said:


> Maybe I am spoiled, but I would never take a Chicago 3 hour block with 60+ packages.


I know, right ? this kinda sucks by comparison. Could be the norm by the holidays.



gaj said:


> Today I did a 4 hour block (51 packages) and was done in under 2 hours. Math works there.


Very true. Actually makes the gig seem halfway decent on days like this..

Gimme 10 of those every week. That would be like 500 packages. $700 for driving around
and dropping off a few boxes. Out maybe a tank of gas per week and have the most of the day to do other stuff.
Don't even have to do it every day. Sounds like a perfect part-time gig. In theory and on paper, hard to beat it.
In practice though, OMG the little shjt & Amazon stuff will drive a person bonkers. We know the real story.


----------



## gaj

It is days like today that remind me not to be pissed on the few days that really suck.

In reality, most days are somewhere in-between (mostly less suck), so it is bearable.

The days that suck really do suck hard though. When the ratio of suck:not suck goes up sufficiently, it will be time to move on.

suck. (that makes 7)

g


----------



## UTX1

gaj said:


> It is days like today that remind me not to be pissed on the few days that really suck.
> 
> In reality, most days are somewhere in-between (mostly less suck), so it is bearable.
> 
> The days that suck really do suck hard though. When the ratio of suck:not suck goes up sufficiently, it will be time to move on.
> 
> suck. (that makes 7)
> 
> g


Just to verify:

suck: 7 times
pissed: only once

I might have to pass the freak baton over to you for the rest of the month.


----------



## Shangsta

gaj said:


> I think they are trying different things in different markets to see how little they can pay for the same service.
> 
> If the $54/$60 is for a three hour block, and the package count is 40... that is the same as a four hour block being 60 packages. (Sure, it would be nice to get 40 packages on a 4 hour block, but that isn't the trend.) I can deliver 20-25 packages/hour. If I can get paid for more hours than I work, it is a good deal. (Except 1-2 hour late night blocks, the numbers don't work because I cannot deliver those fast.)
> 
> Maybe I am spoiled, but I would never take a Chicago 3 hour block with 60+ packages.
> 
> Today I did a 4 hour block (51 packages) and was done in under 2 hours. Math works there.
> 
> Not necessarily looking at this as a "how much do I get per hour", but more of a "is the pay fair for the actual amount of work I do".
> 
> g


Yeah it's tricky the only reason I disagree with UTX comment that the block length doesn't matter is that in our market a 2-3 hour block always means you're doing go-backs anywhere from 5-10 packages. The only time you will get 40+ deliveries is in 4 hour blocks.

Funny how those go-backs though actually take that long to do because they're always spaced out.

I agree with you, if you can finish in 2-2.5 hours for 72 dollars at 25-36 dollars an hour you feel good! Anytime you're actually at that 18 dollars an hour rate (or lower) you feel like you got ripped off.


----------



## UTX1

Shangsta said:


> Yeah it's tricky the only reason I disagree with UTX comment that the block length doesn't matter is that in our market a 2-3 hour block always means you're doing go-backs anywhere from 5-10 packages. The only time you will get 40+ deliveries is in 4 hour blocks.
> 
> Funny how those go-backs though actually take that long to do because they're always spaced out.
> 
> I agree with you, if you can finish in 2-2.5 hours for 72 dollars at 25-36 dollars an hour you feel good!
> Anytime you're actually at that 18 dollars an hour rate (or lower) you feel like you got ripped off.


Hours per block used to mean one thing or the other here as well, now it's not always as certain.
So, not completely meaningless as an indication of how much work is involved, but not as reliable an indicator as it 
used to be once upon a time. I still insist Amazon's claim of $18 per hour is as subjective as the terms "happy" or "nice".

It's a mixed bag in some markets. Where I'm located, a 2 hr ($36) is only re-attempts and could mean
only a single package. 3 hr ($54) might be re-attempts OR it could be left over Wave 1 packages that
a driver just didn't take before 12. Usually nothing wrong with them, just didn't go in the AM when first scheduled.
These are not as time consuming as the go-backs. 4 hr ($72) up to 1400 hrs is usually a standard route, however
at certain times in the morning on certain days of the week (around 1100), there's barely enough volume to scare up
a full route and the shift assistants have to start splitting the racks. Then it takes an hour to do. Like a paid day off.
After 4pm, the 4hr ($72) can be any combination. People don't show up as quickly in the evening
for only $36. I've seen the blocks sit there unclaimed. The $72 carrot at 6 or 7 pm is to garner interest,
often on a Friday or Saturday night, even though it's really a $36 or $54 at best. So it varies.

The idea that I used to have that 4 hr means this much work and 2 hour is this much work
sort of changed and went away when the flagship DFW station ramped up to 300+ routes per day.
At that point, you sort of rolled the dice after lunch time. maybe a cart w/50, maybe a cart with 15.
After 5pm still remains more" bang for the block", whether it's 36/54/72 - time of day is the factor.

I'm hearing 3 hour is replacing 4 hour in some markets. Standard 40 pkg and up to 60 pkgs counts.
Why that matters is that it's a 25% effective pay cut. Same amount of work on average, not less and
to be completed for $18 less pay per block, even if someone can bang it out in under 2 hours. That matters.


----------



## Shangsta

UTX1 said:


> Hours per block used to mean one thing or the other here as well, now it's not always as certain.
> So, not completely meaningless as an indication of how much work is involved, but not as reliable an indicator as it
> used to be once upon a time. I still insist Amazon's claim of $18 per hour is as subjective as the terms "happy" or "nice".
> 
> It's a mixed bag in some markets. Where I'm located, a 2 hr ($36) is only re-attempts and could mean
> only a single package. 3 hr ($54) might be re-attempts OR it could be left over Wave 1 packages that
> a driver just didn't take before 12. Usually nothing wrong with them, just didn't go in the AM when first scheduled.
> These are not as time consuming as the go-backs. 4 hr ($72) up to 1400 hrs is usually a standard route, however
> at certain times in the morning on certain days of the week (around 1100), there's barely enough volume to scare up
> a full route and the shift assistants have to start splitting the racks. Then it takes an hour to do. Like a paid day off.
> After 4pm, the 4hr ($72) can be any combination. People don't show up as quickly in the evening
> for only $36. I've seen the blocks sit there unclaimed. The $72 carrot at 6 or 7 pm is to garner interest,
> often on a Friday or Saturday night, even though it's really a $36 or $54 at best. So it varies.
> 
> The idea that I used to have that 4 hr means this much work and 2 hour is this much work
> sort of changed and went away when the flagship DFW station ramped up to 300+ routes per day.
> At that point, you sort of rolled the dice after lunch time. maybe a cart w/50, maybe a cart with 15.
> After 5pm still remains more" bang for the block", whether it's 36/54/72 - time of day is the factor.
> 
> I'm hearing 3 hour is replacing 4 hour in some markets. Standard 40 pkg and up to 60 pkgs counts.
> Why that matters is that it's a 25% effective pay cut. Same amount of work on average, not less and
> to be completed for $18 less pay per block, even if someone can bang it out in under 2 hours. That matters.


Well said and I would find that a deal breaker. Anything over 40 packages and I find it only worth it to do for 72. 40 or 50 packages for 54? Thats about a dollar per package, not worth it


----------



## prosidius

Here in Milwaukee (DML1), we still get 4 hour blocks and 2 hour blocks for redelivery attempts. I learned not to do redelivery blocks since trying to see addresses is a PITA when it's dark out. 

Most packages I ever had was 61. I probably average about 45 packages a run. Been able to complete every block within the alloted block time with the exception of the redelivery block I did once. 2-3 days ago though was pretty bad. Had 54 packages and package numbers 20,30, 40, 50. The app decided to have me deliver the 40s first, the 50s second, then the 30s and the 20s last. Needless to say, I was digging in the pile for a while. 

I still find it better than Uber. Takes less time to make the same or more amount of money, generally less mileage on the car, and obviously don't have to deal with riders that cancel on you, are obnoxious, and pukers.


----------



## kmatt

limepro said:


> I was told at the warehouse today that the blocks are being added by an algorithm automatically now as well, this sucks because less are being released each time so they go away quicker. Really have to be on your game to get the hours.


The dispatcher still releases when they want here. They just get a recommendation how many they need at any given point from the system. It's still up to their discretion when they want to release them.


----------



## Shangsta

prosidius said:


> Here in Milwaukee (DML1), we still get 4 hour blocks and 2 hour blocks for redelivery attempts. I learned not to do redelivery blocks since trying to see addresses is a PITA when it's dark out.
> 
> Most packages I ever had was 61. I probably average about 45 packages a run. Been able to complete every block within the alloted block time with the exception of the redelivery block I did once. 2-3 days ago though was pretty bad. Had 54 packages and package numbers 20,30, 40, 50. The app decided to have me deliver the 40s first, the 50s second, then the 30s and the 20s last. Needless to say, I was digging in the pile for a while.
> 
> I still find it better than Uber. Takes less time to make the same or more amount of money, generally less mileage on the car, and obviously don't have to deal with riders that cancel on you, are obnoxious, and pukers.


On re-deliveries it's always best to use the map and figure out routing yourself (to an extent)

Yeah not all re-deliveries are ones drivers were too lazy to finish, many of them are phantom addresses that the warehouse knows they shouldn't send out twice.

It is better than Uber -- rarely can you make 72 bucks in 2-2.5 hours on Uber. Uber is also a little too much sitting for me, I feel like I get good exercise with Flex and get to see some beautiful homes and neighborhoods.


----------



## BaitNSwitch

Lol my highest ever was 70 packages for a 3 hour window. They wouldn't even fit in my car so they had to accept not giving them to me.

I think it's the individual warehouse just trying to be too ambitious. They'll learn soon enough when people quit or keep coming back and returning packages that no one will work for free.


----------



## limepro

New update.


----------



## melissafj77

limepro said:


> New update.


yup woke up to it, dont see any real difference though maybe this will mess up with our pay more


----------



## UberPasco

limepro said:


> New update.


Maybe a fix for the Bluetooth issue?


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

I haven't even done rideshare (outside of 'trying' a couple times) since I started this. Guaranteed money, far FAR less waiting in traffic, no worrying about what some shmo will do your car, trying to coordinate pick up points because they are idiots who think picking up on a busy street is acceptable (or just at the wrong point instead of the hotel-desgnated one)....and in Vegas perhaps more than most places, I'm not stuck to the same tiny area most of the day but rather I actually get to go all over.
And hell, I'm almost guaranteed to make more money, AND use less miles per week on top of that, and I don't even have to work/be out of the house for as long.
Plus the benefits of exercise. I'm certainly losing weight doing this.
The only downside? No real downtime, and the scheduale isn't quite as flexible. A minor price to pay I guess.


----------



## limepro

melissafj77 said:


> yup woke up to it, dont see any real difference though maybe this will mess up with our pay more


A noticed a few things with scanning and it seems hitting "update my availability" and the back button no longer refreshes the screen as fast and 90% of the time at all.


----------



## konoplya

anyone have the previous version of the app? the update is shit (no surprise there). i'll be very grateful if someone could throw it up on dropbox or something.


----------



## kmatt

limepro said:


> A noticed a few things with scanning and it seems hitting "update my availability" and the back button no longer refreshes the screen as fast and 90% of the time at all.


Do people really pick up blocks like that?


----------



## kmatt

konoplya said:


> anyone have the previous version of the app? the update is shit (no surprise there). i'll be very grateful if someone could throw it up on dropbox or something.


Didn't the new update just improve bluetooth functionality? Every update is shit. They need to go back to a more stable version and improve that one and quit tinkering with shit.


----------



## limepro

kmatt said:


> Do people really pick up blocks like that?


Of course, refresh until hours come up and grab. There are a few ways to refresh and that was 1 of them.


----------



## limepro

konoplya said:


> anyone have the previous version of the app? the update is shit (no surprise there). i'll be very grateful if someone could throw it up on dropbox or something.


I'm seeing blocks hanging much longer today, much easier to grab.


----------



## miauber1x831

konoplya said:


> anyone have the previous version of the app? the update is shit (no surprise there). i'll be very grateful if someone could throw it up on dropbox or something.


I haven't done a block since the update yet. What about it is shit?


----------



## Hellokitty77

There are a few noticeable changes with the new update. When you are picking up packages, all you can see is the 4 digit code for the bag. You can not see customer addresses so if you are missing a bag, you don't know what address it goes to. The other is the already mentioned, hitting the back button as part of refreshing. It technically does refresh, but not in a way that you can pick up. I also noticed that no one was able to work consecutive blocks. If a person picked up, it's because they were not currently on a delivery. Im hoping it's a true glitch, but probably not.


----------



## kmatt

Prime Now driver here - I worked 8 hours on Wednesday 9-14-16 and no tips showed up in my earnings section of my app today (9-16-16). I just emailed support about it. It better be corrected with all the miles I'm putting on my car.


----------



## konoplya

Hellokitty77 said:


> There are a few noticeable changes with the new update. When you are picking up packages, all you can see is the 4 digit code for the bag. You can not see customer addresses so if you are missing a bag, you don't know what address it goes to. The other is the already mentioned, hitting the back button as part of refreshing. It technically does refresh, but not in a way that you can pick up. I also noticed that no one was able to work consecutive blocks. If a person picked up, it's because they were not currently on a delivery. Im hoping it's a true glitch, but probably not.


yup, also when you're in scan mode to deliver a bag, the address no longer shows up as well. so when i'm digging in my trunk for a package and i have to double check the number, i used to glance at the scan screen and see the address, now i have to go back one screen, confirm address, then keep looking for package. i guess i can just stay on the previous screen until i find the right package, but i liked it the other way around. minor bs, but still.

another thing is that scanning now seems to take stupid long time to do accomplish. when picking up bags it actually improved, but when delivering the scanner just keeps lagging like crazy. i remember a few versions back i used to just click on the scan screen (like i would in my camera app) to focus the lens on the upc code and it worked great, but of course, they had to **** that up and remove the feature.

and as always, packages are not scanned into the app in the right order, but that seems to sort itself out a week or so after each update.

i don't know about other things people mentioned, guess i'll find out tonight.


----------



## limepro

Hellokitty77 said:


> There are a few noticeable changes with the new update. When you are picking up packages, all you can see is the 4 digit code for the bag. You can not see customer addresses so if you are missing a bag, you don't know what address it goes to. The other is the already mentioned, hitting the back button as part of refreshing. It technically does refresh, but not in a way that you can pick up. I also noticed that no one was able to work consecutive blocks. If a person picked up, it's because they were not currently on a delivery. Im hoping it's a true glitch, but probably not.


I had no problem with consecutive blocks today.


----------



## limepro

konoplya said:


> yup, also when you're in scan mode to deliver a bag, the address no longer shows up as well. so when i'm digging in my trunk for a package and i have to double check the number, i used to glance at the scan screen and see the address, now i have to go back one screen, confirm address, then keep looking for package. i guess i can just stay on the previous screen until i find the right package, but i liked it the other way around. minor bs, but still.
> 
> another thing is that scanning now seems to take stupid long time to do accomplish. when picking up bags it actually improved, but when delivering the scanner just keeps lagging like crazy. i remember a few versions back i used to just click on the scan screen (like i would in my camera app) to focus the lens on the upc code and it worked great, but of course, they had to &%[email protected]!* that up and remove the feature.
> 
> and as always, packages are not scanned into the app in the right order, but that seems to sort itself out a week or so after each update.
> 
> i don't know about other things people mentioned, guess i'll find out tonight.


I never look for the address on the bag, the 4 digit code is 5x bigger, press scan and look for that code on the bag, much easier to see.


----------



## Hellokitty77

limepro said:


> I had no problem with consecutive blocks today.


Oh I'm hoping it's a fluke or maybe it's just in my area, but the ones who work 6 to 8 hours consecutively were not able to today. I'm glad it wasn't that way in other areas though!!


----------



## sofla11

kmatt said:


> Prime Now driver here - I worked 8 hours on Wednesday 9-14-16 and no tips showed up in my earnings section of my app today (9-16-16). I just emailed support about it. It better be corrected with all the miles I'm putting on my car.


I don't have any tips from the 14th either, worked 7 hrs. Do you have the new update? I haven't logged out to update.


----------



## sofla11

Hellokitty77 said:


> Oh I'm hoping it's a fluke or maybe it's just in my area, but the ones who work 6 to 8 hours consecutively were not able to today. I'm glad it wasn't that way in other areas though!!


I have been having a hard time getting blocks recently but today I worked 8 hrs consecutively. I don't have the update yet.


----------



## kmatt

Still no tips.


----------



## UberPasco

kmatt said:


> Still no tips.


I emailed also.


----------



## sofla11

kmatt said:


> Still no tips.


I emailed as well, got this super helpful response:

Hello,

Thank you for contacting Amazon Flex!

We are sorry to hear that you are experiencing issues with the Amazon Flex app. Have you tried logging out and logging back into the app? We have noticed that this solves the most common issues.

If you continue to experience this issue, please provide the following information to assist us in investigating the issue:

1) App version number (i.e. 3.0.3242.0)
2) Device model (i.e. Samsung Galaxy S3)
3) Device operating system version (i.e. Android 4.3)
4) Cell carrier (i.e. T-Mobile)
5) Date and time at which the issue occurred
6) Description of issue and/or error message
7) Support code, if applicable

Note: If you have any issues with the Amazon Flex app in the future, including bugs, crashes, latency, or other issues, it's helpful to submit feedback directly through the in-app feedback section instead of emailing Support. To submit feedback in the app, tap "feedback" in the main menu, and choose the appropriate category.

Thank you,
*The Amazon Flex Team*


----------



## UberPasco

sofla11 said:


> I emailed as well, got this super helpful response:
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for contacting Amazon Flex!
> 
> We are sorry to hear that you are experiencing issues with the Amazon Flex app. Have you tried logging out and logging back into the app? We have noticed that this solves the most common issues.
> 
> If you continue to experience this issue, please provide the following information to assist us in investigating the issue:
> 
> 1) App version number (i.e. 3.0.3242.0)
> 2) Device model (i.e. Samsung Galaxy S3)
> 3) Device operating system version (i.e. Android 4.3)
> 4) Cell carrier (i.e. T-Mobile)
> 5) Date and time at which the issue occurred
> 6) Description of issue and/or error message
> 7) Support code, if applicable
> 
> Note: If you have any issues with the Amazon Flex app in the future, including bugs, crashes, latency, or other issues, it's helpful to submit feedback directly through the in-app feedback section instead of emailing Support. To submit feedback in the app, tap "feedback" in the main menu, and choose the appropriate category.
> 
> Thank you,
> *The Amazon Flex Team*


I replied to that email earlier today and tips just started coming in. Not sure if they fixed it or are manually adjusting.


----------



## UTX1

sofla11 said:


> I emailed as well, got this super helpful response:
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for contacting Amazon Flex!
> 
> We are sorry to hear that you are experiencing issues with the Amazon Flex app.
> Have you tried logging out and logging back into the app?
> We have noticed that this solves the most common issues.
> 
> Blah, Blah, Blah.....
> 
> Thank you,
> *The Amazon Flex Team*


As usual, their response has nothing to do with the issue you raised: where are my tips ?
Zero. It's as if you asked about the weather forecast and they're telling you reinstall the app.

I haven't been on the Prime Now side in months and sometimes I miss the tips,
only because it's a small (but meaningful) validation of the job we do. 
Hope they fix tips for Primers before payday.


----------



## UTX1

kmatt said:


> Still no tips.


They played with the money a few days ago and people were hot as a pistol.
Even though it was only a one day delay, it was unexpected based on past processing.

Did they square away your tips yet ?


----------



## sofla11

UberPasco said:


> I replied to that email earlier today and tips just started coming in. Not sure if they fixed it or are manually adjusting.


They're coming in on my end as well.


----------



## UberPasco

UTX1 said:


> I haven't been on the Prime Now side in months and sometimes I miss the tips,
> only because it's a small (but meaningful) validation of the job we do.
> Hope they fix tips for Primers before payday.


$63 in tips for 4 hrs.... yeah, validate the hell out of me!


----------



## kmatt

UTX1 said:


> They played with the money a few days ago and people were hot as a pistol.
> Even though it was only a one day delay, it was unexpected based on past processing.
> 
> Did they square away your tips yet ?


They are coming in now but I have no idea which day they apply to.


----------



## sofla11

kmatt said:


> They are coming in now but I have no idea which day they apply to.


I didn't work Thursday and I am getting tips now so I assume they are Wednesday's tips. Or could be for both days....


----------



## GMan01

Has anyone ever got a third block in the same day


----------



## GMan01

FYI This is what the supervisor that puts the alerts out. You cannot do more than 8hrs a day. He pushed three 3 o'clock blocks in front of me and told me exactly when he hit enter. I couldn't get it temporary locked out until tomorrow.


----------



## Shangsta

GMan01 said:


> Has anyone ever got a third block in the same day


Not allowed, if you work too much they open themselves up to the grey area of employee vs independent contractor.


----------



## UTX1

GMan01 said:


> FYI This is what the supervisor that puts the alerts out. You cannot do more than 8hrs a day. He pushed three 3 o'clock blocks in front of me and told me exactly when he hit enter. I couldn't get it temporary locked out until tomorrow.


This is why you should keep an Uber or a Lyft account active as well.
When you're maxed on Flex, go eat something and hit the can. Scratch anything that itches.
Then turn on the rideshare app and drive 'till you're bug-eyed. The pax get a kick out of it too !
They think you're stoned, but you're just exhausted from driving day and night. What a life !
If they say anything, just tell 'em to STFU and keep driving !


----------



## UberPasco

Shangsta said:


> Not allowed, if you work too much they open themselves up to the grey area of employee vs independent contractor.


Not true. They open themselves up to a liability issue of allowing someone to drive 12 hrs.


----------



## Shangsta

UberPasco said:


> Not true. They open themselves up to a liability issue of allowing someone to drive 12 hrs.


I dont see why its not both. Mind you

https://consumerist.com/2016/01/08/...sue-company-for-misclassification-wage-theft/

Also dont forget Uber and Lyfy allows you to drive more than 8 hours in a day


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

I've never taken it, but I've been offered blocks after doing two 4 hour ones. No idea if it would have allowed me though.


----------



## kmatt

UTX1 said:


> They played with the money a few days ago and people were hot as a pistol.
> Even though it was only a one day delay, it was unexpected based on past processing.
> 
> Did they square away your tips yet ?


I think so. They are on a 3 day delay I think.


----------



## kmatt

UberPasco said:


> $63 in tips for 4 hrs.... yeah, validate the hell out of me!


Tips are really good these days. The are loading the shit out of our routes now that we are all mostly experienced at this point. I am some days averaging 7 stops per block.


----------



## kmatt

Apparently, Amazon Central command has asked our dispatchers to open more blocks to get more drivers involved. If you can't figure it out after 7 months then that's on you. It can't be anymore fair than it is right now. Early bird gets the worm....period. I'm going to lose my shit if they start releasing exclusive blocks for certain drivers. I think it's already happening. Too many regulars are complaining about not seeing anything even before the 40 hour cap.


----------



## miwico

Deactivated after 9 months and one of the first to deliver packages out of DDA1 (Farmers Branch). No "customer did not receive" emails for 8 monts and then I got 3 in last month. All in known High package theft areas. Not sure what to do, Sent email. Any suggestions on being reactivated? I know a few have.


----------



## Shangsta

miwico said:


> Deactivated after 9 months and one of the first to deliver packages out of DDA1 (Farmers Branch). No "customer did not receive" emails for 8 monts and then I got 3 in last month. All in known High package theft areas. Not sure what to do, Sent email. Any suggestions on being reactivated? I know a few have.


Starts with going to the warehouse and explaining your side of the story I assume. Emails only lead to form replies dont waste your time. Wish you the best of luck!


----------



## Sweitzeram

miwico said:


> Deactivated after 9 months and one of the first to deliver packages out of DDA1 (Farmers Branch). No "customer did not receive" emails for 8 monts and then I got 3 in last month. All in known High package theft areas. Not sure what to do, Sent email. Any suggestions on being reactivated? I know a few have.


That really sucks. I hate a route in a pretty shady area yesterday.. Not sure what they want you to do in that case. You'd think they would make areas attended deliveries if it became a huge problem and not deactivate drivers. Let me know how it goes with trying to get back on.


----------



## limepro

kmatt said:


> Tips are really good these days. The are loading the shit out of our routes now that we are all mostly experienced at this point. I am some days averaging 7 stops per block.


Yep averaged 10 deliveries per block Saturday, made more in tips than base. I love the guys that want the 2-3 stop routes, the big ones are saved for me.


----------



## konoplya

GMan01 said:


> Has anyone ever got a third block in the same day


i have in the past once. so did some other people from my warehouse, but that seemed to be a glitch.


----------



## kmatt

limepro said:


> Yep averaged 10 deliveries per block Saturday, made more in tips than base. I love the guys that want the 2-3 stop routes, the big ones are saved for me.


The only time I get to take 10 are downtown routes
near the warehouse. My tips are almost 50 percent of my pay now. It's insanely competitive. Blocks are gone in a split second.


----------



## kmatt

For Prime Now - Are you guys doing names or take a number? We are doing both depending who is running the block. It's really confusing and just plain annoying. The new system sucks. We have dispatchers releasing a 9:30-11:30 block at 9:27. Do these people think we can get there in 3 minutes? People are picking them up blindly thinking it's the 10-12 and will have have 33 minutes to get there. People are forced to forfeit because they can't get to the warehouse in 3 minutes. I guess that will be considered a late forfeit with the 45 minutes before rule. That's scary for us drivers who want to keep clean accounts.


----------



## sofla11

kmatt said:


> For Prime Now - Are you guys doing names or take a number? We are doing both depending who is running the block. It's really confusing and just plain annoying. The new system sucks. We have dispatchers releasing a 9:30-11:30 block at 9:27. Do these people think we can get there in 3 minutes? People are picking them up blindly thinking it's the 10-12 and will have have 33 minutes to get there. People are forced to forfeit because they can't get to the warehouse in 3 minutes. I guess that will be considered a late forfeit with the 45 minutes before rule. That's scary for us drivers who want to keep clean accounts.


Same here, I narrowly missed a 1 pm block at 12:48 when I was looking for 2 pm. I live 45 mins from the warehouse.

A guy I know said it happened to him and there was no way to get to the warehouse in time, so he called support and headed to the warehouse. Support notified the warehouse and he checked in before arriving so he wouldn't be marked late.

It would be nice if we had a 2 to 3 minute period to drop the block after we grab it for cases like that. I'm sure it's happening a lot. Or a setting in the app to only show blocks more than xx minutes in the future. It would help the warehouse, too, because hopefully they could get someone who can realistically make it there instead of being forced to show up late.

We are only using numbers, no names.


----------



## Shangsta

sofla11 said:


> Same here, I narrowly missed a 1 pm block at 12:48 when I was looking for 2 pm. I live 45 mins from the warehouse.
> 
> A guy I know said it happened to him and there was no way to get to the warehouse in time, so he called support and headed to the warehouse. Support notified the warehouse and he checked in before arriving so he wouldn't be marked late.
> 
> It would be nice if we had a 2 to 3 minute period to drop the block after we grab it for cases like that. I'm sure it's happening a lot. Or a setting in the app to only show blocks more than xx minutes in the future. It would help the warehouse, too, because hopefully they could get someone who can realistically make it there instead of being forced to show up late.
> 
> We are only using numbers, no names.


If they allowed people to pick up and drop blocks it would be worse than it is. People holding blocks they cant even do.

I feel like you should make sure you can do the block before you press accept.


----------



## kmatt

Shangsta said:


> If they allowed people to pick up and drop blocks it would be worse than it is. People holding blocks they cant even do.
> 
> I feel like you should make sure you can do the block before you press accept.


Then you will never pick up a block if you waited to hit accept to think about if you can pick up the block. The blocks are gone in half a second or less. Nobody has time to look at the time and accept button. boom boom boom... over in a split second. I don't even see the damn times, it's that fast here.


----------



## limepro

kmatt said:


> For Prime Now - Are you guys doing names or take a number? We are doing both depending who is running the block. It's really confusing and just plain annoying. The new system sucks. We have dispatchers releasing a 9:30-11:30 block at 9:27. Do these people think we can get there in 3 minutes? People are picking them up blindly thinking it's the 10-12 and will have have 33 minutes to get there. People are forced to forfeit because they can't get to the warehouse in 3 minutes. I guess that will be considered a late forfeit with the 45 minutes before rule. That's scary for us drivers who want to keep clean accounts.


We always have people waiting outside the warehouse ready to work, warehouse just hopes they are the ones to grab it, if not it is a wasted slot.


----------



## UTX1

limepro said:


> We always have people waiting outside the warehouse ready to work, warehouse just hopes they are the ones to grab it, if not it is a wasted slot.


We have people outside too, with signs no less....


----------



## kmatt

UTX1 said:


> We have people outside too, with signs no less....
> 
> View attachment 63520


lololololololol.


----------



## UTX1

kmatt said:


> lololololololol.


Whaaaat ? you've never seen these guys at the warehouse ?

"...hey man, you gotta block, you gotta block, huh, huh ?"
"what's wrong with you dude ?"
"....oh man, I gotta get a block, I need a package, I need a package....."

they bring the kids and everything.
get them some help


----------



## kmatt

limepro said:


> We always have people waiting outside the warehouse ready to work, warehouse just hopes they are the ones to grab it, if not it is a wasted slot.


There might be one guy who missed the last block and that's about all. You really have that many people sitting in the lot at any given time?


----------



## kmatt

They have the power to manually add a driver to a block now. Why don't they go that route instead of releasing it blindly for other drivers? People are manually added when they forgot to check in.


----------



## kmatt

One thing is for sure. One needs excellent hand/finger eye coordination to do this.


----------



## UTX1

kmatt said:


> One thing is for sure. One needs excellent hand/finger eye coordination to do this.


That's what she said...

OH ! I could not resist. A thousand pardons....

...wait a sec... I hearing something from the control room...
...wadaya mean she didn't say it ? who said it then ?

Bruce said it ? why would he say that ?

okay so you're telling me it's, "...That's what HE said.."
well, that's not as funny... no, it's not. I'm telling you it isn't as funny.
Look it, who even says, "That's what HE says.." ? Who says that? Nobody.


----------



## UberPasco

kmatt said:


> They have the power to manually add a driver to a block now. Why don't they go that route instead of releasing it blindly for other drivers? People are manually added when they forgot to check in.


You are still dinged for late when that happens.


----------



## wley122

Pls who can save me tonight with the flex app link? My fiance just break my phone. Hot temper problemssss


----------



## sofla11

kmatt said:


> Then you will never pick up a block if you waited to hit accept to think about if you can pick up the block. The blocks are gone in half a second or less. Nobody has time to look at the time and accept button. boom boom boom... over in a split second. I don't even see the damn times, it's that fast here.


Same here. Stop to look and it's gone.


----------



## sofla11

kmatt said:


> They have the power to manually add a driver to a block now. Why don't they go that route instead of releasing it blindly for other drivers? People are manually added when they forgot to check in.


People forgetting to check in is different... On the one occasion I had to be checked in that way, I saw the computer system, and I was already there because I had the block. The manager had to click my name and activate me. I don't think that necessarily means they can add someone who's not already signed up for the block. Not saying they for sure can't, but I wouldn't jump to the conclusion that they can unless you have other info....


----------



## UTX1

wley122 said:


> Pls who can save me tonight with the flex app link? My fiance just break my phone. Hot temper problemssss


I would NOT marry this woman. Please promise us that you will find another woman to marry.
She obviously does not love you if she broke your phone. This is absolutely unacceptable.

Also, I wouldn't even stay home tonight. Go to a bar now and find someone to have sex with.


----------



## sofla11

UTX1 said:


> Whaaaat ? you've never seen these guys at the warehouse ?
> 
> "...hey man, you gotta block, you gotta block, huh, huh ?"
> "what's wrong with you dude ?"
> "....oh man, I gotta get a block, I need a package, I need a package....."
> 
> they bring the kids and everything.
> get them some help


The best ones are the ones who aren't signed up to work but they want to know how to sign up and ask a million questions about how it works, all while I'm trying to load up my car and leave. Definitely the best time to try to start a conversation with someone, when they're leaving on a timed route.


----------



## sofla11

UTX1 said:


> I would NOT marry this woman. Please promise us that you will find another woman to marry.
> She obviously does not love you if she broke your phone. This is absolutely unacceptable.


Wait a second, we don't know what HE did yet. She sounds crazy from the information given, but maybe it's justified.


----------



## DaniqueNice

GMan01 said:


> Has anyone ever got a third block in the same day


Yup! Just Sunday I drove for 12 hours. The blocks just came up as I was returning to the warehouse. I quickly chose accept each time!


----------



## UTX1

sofla11 said:


> Wait a second, we don't know what HE did yet. She sounds crazy from the information given, but maybe it's justified.


I know, you're right. We don't know what he did to cause this.
However, it's probably too late now and sometimes it's better to
just start over. If he has any kids with her, she'll train them to
break his phones. There's really no way to fix this.

kid, "...Daddy, I broke your phone again...he he he he !..."
wley122, "...why didn't I use a condom. I hate this child..."


----------



## kmatt

UTX1 said:


> I know, you're right. We don't know what he did to cause this.
> However, it's probably too late now and sometimes it's better to
> just start over. If he has any kids with her, she'll train them to
> break his phones. There's really no way to fix this.
> 
> kid, "...Daddy, I broke your phone again...he he he he !..."
> wley122, "...why didn't I use a condom. I hate this child..."


People are fishing for the app left and right these days on all these forums. They always have great excuses for why they can't get the app on their phone. It's becoming highly humorous at this point! I love BS stories!


----------



## UTX1

kmatt said:


> People are fishing for the app left and right these days on all these forums. They always have great excuses for why they can't get the app on their phone. It's becoming highly humorous at this point! I love BS stories!


I know right, but why do some people want the app, even when they haven't yet
been activated and assigned by Amazon ? This is why it's not on Google Play Store.

...wait, I just thought of why...

Before they began checking people's data at the door, 
If you had the app showing on your phone, you could have conceivably driven
into the warehouse, load up your car with packages and drive away- 
never to be heard from and with no real information left behind except
some security camera footage of some guy in a fake beard and stolen plates,
maybe even a stolen car, driving into the warehouse and driving away.


----------



## kmatt

wley122 said:


> Pls who can save me tonight with the flex app link? My fiance just break my phone. Hot temper problemssss


Full of shit. How do you close out a delivery in the app?


----------



## GMan01

They check DL'S at Coppell


----------



## GMan01

kmatt said:


> Full of shit. How do you close out a delivery in the app?


With a thumb print


----------



## kmatt

UTX1 said:


> I know right, but why do some people want the app, even when they haven't yet
> been activated and assigned by Amazon ? This is why it's not on Google Play Store.
> 
> ...wait, I just thought of why...
> 
> Before they began checking people's data at the door,
> If you had the app showing on your phone, you could have conceivably driven
> into the warehouse, load up your car with packages and drive away-
> never to be heard from and with no real information left behind except
> some security camera footage of some guy in a fake beard and stolen plates,
> maybe even a stolen car, driving into the warehouse and driving away.


They are calling names these days. One guy got canned because he was driving under his wife's account so he could get more hours.


----------



## kmatt

GMan01 said:


> With a thumb print


Really, a thumb print? I do only prime now. They know all the drivers names by now. It's only like 40 of us regulars.


----------



## kmatt

GMan01 said:


> They check DL'S at Coppell


Wow. Before they started calling names anyone could pick a number and drive away with the whole cart and never come back.


----------



## UTX1

kmatt said:


> They are calling names these days. One guy got canned because he was driving under his wife's account so he could get more hours.


On the dot.com side, there's really too much going on to call names or numbers,
but I do know of 2 couples (there are very likely more than that but I know about these)
who have gotten booted out for co-mingling their routes, trading packages off and other stuff
and it was never a problem until someone in the warehouse put 2 and 2 together and he told
somebody and she told somebody and then they had a problem.


----------



## kmatt

They schedule wife and husband at the same times here to see if they might be committing scheduling fraud. They definitely look/test drivers with the same last name to see if they both show up.


----------



## sofla11

kmatt said:


> They are calling names these days. One guy got canned because he was driving under his wife's account so he could get more hours.


I think some men are doing this by actually sending the wife in to get the goods, but then doing the rest of the work themselves. One woman here would leave her husband in the car, and she was very, very pregnant. There have been times when I've had to carry multiple cases of water up stairs in apartments with no elevator. I can't imagine it's safe for her to do that being so pregnant. So my assumption is that the man is doing it. Maybe to get more hours than what he can on his own, maybe he couldn't pass bg check, I don't know....


----------



## sofla11

kmatt said:


> They schedule wife and husband at the same times here to see if they might be committing scheduling fraud. They definitely look/test drivers with the same last name to see if they both show up.


I would imagine that would be easy to get around by forfeiting one block. And forfeiting doesn't necessarily mean that it's fraud, because maybe they only have a single car between them and truly can't work simultaneously. Or they have a child at home and one has to be there with the child.


----------



## Shangsta

UTX1 said:


> On the dot.com side, there's really too much going on to call names or numbers,
> but I do know of 2 couples (there are very likely more than that but I know about these)
> who have gotten booted out for co-mingling their routes, trading packages off and other stuff
> and it was never a problem until someone in the warehouse put 2 and 2 together and he told
> somebody and she told somebody and then they had a problem.


If i remember correctly two people to one car is a big no no.


----------



## limepro

sofla11 said:


> The best ones are the ones who aren't signed up to work but they want to know how to sign up and ask a million questions about how it works, all while I'm trying to load up my car and leave. Definitely the best time to try to start a conversation with someone, when they're leaving on a timed route.


Do what I do, look over and say "I don't speak spanish" and walk away. They will leave you alone then.


----------



## limepro

sofla11 said:


> I would imagine that would be easy to get around by forfeiting one block. And forfeiting doesn't necessarily mean that it's fraud, because maybe they only have a single car between them and truly can't work simultaneously. Or they have a child at home and one has to be there with the child.


I'm sure you have seen it in Doral, 2 routes, 2 people 1 car used to be a common occurrence here. I'm sure most got deactivated but it was humorous to see.


----------



## melissafj77

limepro said:


> Do what I do, look over and say "I don't speak spanish" and walk away. They will leave you alone then.


why do they have to be hispanic ??? how soo insulting dude really


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

melissafj77 said:


> why do they have to be hispanic ??? how soo insulting dude really


 Not speaking for him but I don't think he meant that to be insulting. The fact is here in miami the language spoken by 95%(maybe more) of drivers is spanish. I don't think one person has walked up to me and spoken english, always in spanish. Some speak NO english. I'm italian but look hispanic and of course have the name!  I've helped plenty of them but like limepro, i'm always wondering what they are up too. I don't get involved in the group conversations because they have to adapt to me and speak a different language.

And on the subject of guys hanging out waiting for blocks.......we always have groups hanging at the warehouse waiting for blocks. Seems something might have changed last week though as they might have told them they can't be on warehouse grounds or something as I have noticed not too many hanging around.


----------



## sofla11

limepro said:


> Do what I do, look over and say "I don't speak spanish" and walk away. They will leave you alone then.


Yeah they usually ask if I speak Spanish and I say no and walk away, but the ones I get just switch to English and follow me. Maybe I don't look as intimidating as you.


----------



## sofla11

limepro said:


> I'm sure you have seen it in Doral, 2 routes, 2 people 1 car used to be a common occurrence here. I'm sure most got deactivated but it was humorous to see.


Yeah I saw that happening too, I can't figure out why people thought that was a good idea. As if we have extra time with the routes they give us.


----------



## danadiana

Lot of people are being deactivated, what is going on?


----------



## prosidius

Amazon keeps increasing the pay here. It was $84 for the weekdays last week, then it got extended to the weekend, and now they're offering it again for a few days this week.


----------



## FlexDriver

danadiana said:


> Lot of people are being deactivated, what is going on?


Because they refuse to wear "cute" glasses like yours!


----------



## miauber1x831

prosidius said:


> Amazon keeps increasing the pay here. It was $84 for the weekdays last week, then it got extended to the weekend, and now they're offering it again for a few days this week.


Damn, I haven't had any of those increased pay opportunities down here in Miami yet. Although for some reason today I got an extremely light route (24 packages) that only took me 1.5 hours to complete.


----------



## melissafj77

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Not speaking for him but I don't think he meant that to be insulting. The fact is here in miami the language spoken by 95%(maybe more) of drivers is spanish. I don't think one person has walked up to me and spoken english, always in spanish. Some speak NO english. I'm italian but look hispanic and of course have the name!  I've helped plenty of them but like limepro, i'm always wondering what they are up too. I don't get involved in the group conversations because they have to adapt to me and speak a different language.
> 
> And on the subject of guys hanging out waiting for blocks.......we always have groups hanging at the warehouse waiting for blocks. Seems something might have changed last week though as they might have told them they can't be on warehouse grounds or something as I have noticed not too many hanging around.


i get that i am italian as well and in houston so is the same most peopel talk to me in spanish and i politely tellt hem that i do understand but speak very little but still dude he sounded racist if you red the comment on face value.
now here most of the people in the warehouse are black caribean what is really odd only a couple of hispanics 2 or 3 asians and a handfull of white people go figure. but i knoe people linger outside a lot cant come inside either


----------



## Shangsta

FlexDriver said:


> Because they refuse to wear "cute" glasses like yours!


Cringe...


----------



## limepro

melissafj77 said:


> why do they have to be hispanic ??? how soo insulting dude really


Go hang out at the warehouse and you will see, it isnt rude when it is truth.


----------



## UTX1

limepro said:


> Go hang out at the warehouse and you will see, it isnt rude when it is truth.


----------



## melissafj77

limepro said:


> My wife is cuban, my mother in law speaks no english, get off your high horse, miami is a majority latino and most of the people that go there speak little to no english and no i wont tell you how to compete with me in any language. Oh and my kids learned spanish before english...at my request.
> 
> I am also gonna add, my mother in law just passed her citizenship test, i was willing to cut a disney world trip short to make it to the ceremony that is this friday because i am proud of her but i hate them hispanics, they are so damn loud.


 dude iwas not in a any high horse and I LIVE IN HOUSTON DUDE there is more hispanics here than whites too CHILL your post still comes across as racist lmao

lmao
que cosas tiene la gente


----------



## UTX1

melissafj77 said:


> I LIVE IN HOUSTON...
> there is more hispanics here than whites


----------



## limepro

Well disney world is turning out pretty good, got comped and upgraded to a suite and a $400 credit for merchandise in the parks. Yesterday they also gave us free breakfast, so far a great trip.


----------



## FlexZone

Looks like us .com drivers are finally getting a weekly summary report on our performance. Just received the below email:

Dear Delivery Partner,

Here is a summary of your Amazon Flex activity for last week (9/11 - 9/17) delivering Amazon.com parcels:


• Successful deliveries: You delivered 168 packages successfully

• Packages marked delivered but not received by customers: 0

• Reliability: You made deliveries for 5 of the 5 blocks you scheduled


----------



## soypana

FlexZone said:


> Looks like us .com drivers are finally getting a weekly summary report on our performance. Just received the below email:
> 
> Dear Delivery Partner,
> 
> Here is a summary of your Amazon Flex activity for last week (9/11 - 9/17) delivering Amazon.com parcels:
> 
> • Successful deliveries: You delivered 168 packages successfully
> 
> • Packages marked delivered but not received by customers: 0
> 
> • Reliability: You made deliveries for 5 of the 5 blocks you scheduled


Same i received a weekly summary


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

FlexZone said:


> Looks like us .com drivers are finally getting a weekly summary report on our performance. Just received the below email:
> 
> Dear Delivery Partner,
> 
> Here is a summary of your Amazon Flex activity for last week (9/11 - 9/17) delivering Amazon.com parcels:
> 
> • Successful deliveries: You delivered 168 packages successfully
> 
> • Packages marked delivered but not received by customers: 0
> 
> • Reliability: You made deliveries for 5 of the 5 blocks you scheduled


 Yep........got my first report today as well. Happy to see it and now we know what they rate us on.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Oddly enough I had a 'Recent delivered not received count: 0' despite 1 of my 328 packages supposedly not getting to the customer.
It'll be interesting to see if my forfeited block (scheduled this morning, forfeited 15 hours or more before hand) counts against the 'reliability rating'


----------



## FlexZone

I don't think "properly" forfeited blocks count against you, I had 2 last week and it was not reflected in the report.


----------



## kmatt

melissafj77 said:


> dude iwas not in a any high horse and I LIVE IN HOUSTON DUDE there is more hispanics here than whites too CHILL your post still comes across as racist lmao
> 
> lmao
> que cosas tiene la gente





FlexZone said:


> I don't think "properly" forfeited blocks count against you, I had 2 last week and it was not reflected in the report.


I've forfeited dozens of blocks and no penalties come of it. It used to be you could forfeit anytime you pleased but it is now 45 minutes before for prime now.


----------



## kmatt

FlexZone said:


> Looks like us .com drivers are finally getting a weekly summary report on our performance. Just received the below email:
> 
> Dear Delivery Partner,
> 
> Here is a summary of your Amazon Flex activity for last week (9/11 - 9/17) delivering Amazon.com parcels:
> 
> • Successful deliveries: You delivered 168 packages successfully
> 
> • Packages marked delivered but not received by customers: 0
> 
> • Reliability: You made deliveries for 5 of the 5 blocks you scheduled


"• Packages marked delivered but not received by customers: 0"
Why does this have anything to do with you? Once it's delivered, then it should be Amazon's risk not a drivers. They have our ping when we hit delivered. What horseshit. Prime Now has been getting those reports for months but ours don't have the - Packages marked delivered but not received by customers summary.


----------



## Shangsta

Its their protection from drivers a) not leaving packages in dangerous areas. If there is no safe place for delivery they want you to bring it back. 

B) I can imagine this is how they protect themselves from drivers skimming packages. Think about it you get a warning email one of your deliveries didnt make it once or twice a month, some drivers may figure I might as well keep one of these packages that dont make it. Sometimes the boxes I get are actual product boxes. Imagine if once a week you dont actually deliver an item worth 100 dollars. Maybe you get deactivated maybe you dont.


----------



## kmatt

Shangsta said:


> Its their protection from drivers a) not leaving packages in dangerous areas. If there is no safe place for delivery they want you to bring it back.
> 
> B) I can imagine this is how they protect themselves from drivers skimming packages. Think about it you get a warning email one of your deliveries didnt make it once or twice a month, some drivers may figure I might as well keep one of these packages that dont make it. Sometimes the boxes I get are actual product boxes. Imagine if once a week you dont actually deliver an item worth 100 dollars. Maybe you get deactivated maybe you dont.


I see your point but people steal shit in plain view and customers try to scam. Why doesn't the flex program run credit checks during the application process on drivers to get rid of the possible shitty ones?


----------



## kmatt

I mean, every apt I leave an unattended delivery at is technically not a safe place to leave packages. All apts are heavy traffic areas! Should one never deliver to an apt then and bring it back to the warehouse? We are getting to a point where people need mailboxes for packages with a lock and key.


----------



## FlexZone

I've delivered to a few that have a Locker set up like the Amazon Lockers. I've decided to just go to the office over the last couple of weeks. If they refuse delivery I advise that I'll return them to the warehouse. That normaly works


----------



## konoplya

kmatt said:


> "• Packages marked delivered but not received by customers: 0"
> Why does this have anything to do with you? Once it's delivered, then it should be Amazon's risk not a drivers. They have our ping when we hit delivered. What horseshit. Prime Now has been getting those reports for months but ours don't have the - Packages marked delivered but not received by customers summary.


yeah i agree. last week i got my second email that someone didn't receive their package the week prior. my first one was months ago. 
i bet it was an apt complex where i opted to actually deliver to the door instead of leasing office. never again. 
i also received today's summary for last week and apparently last week someone didn't get their package either, unless it refers to the one i got the email about. who knows.

still, customers scam all the time and a lot of times i deliver to places where in the neighborhood there's a good amount of traffic, workers, landscapers, etc. people see me deliver so i bet some of the missing packages are being jacked by those people too and other pedestrians. yet amazon doesn't care. they'll blame you for it, let you go, and get someone else to take your spot in a day.


----------



## kmatt

It happened to me once and a lot of other drivers. It's f*cking always Apt complexes. It must happen a lot with logistics because you guys make a ton of deliveries.


----------



## Shangsta

kmatt said:


> I mean, every apt I leave an unattended delivery at is technically not a safe place to leave packages. All apts are heavy traffic areas! Should one never deliver to an apt then and bring it back to the warehouse? We are getting to a point where people need mailboxes for packages with a lock and key.


Leasing offices are our friend.

My thing is what is to stop someone from saying they didnt get a package when they did knowing amazon will send another.


----------



## konoplya

kmatt said:


> It happened to me once and a lot of other drivers. It's f*cking always Apt complexes. It must happen a lot with logistics because you guys make a ton of deliveries.


yeah man, people get those notifications all the time. i'm lucky that i do mostly houses in decent communities.



Shangsta said:


> Leasing offices are our friend.
> My thing is what is to stop someone from saying they didnt get a package when they did knowing amazon will send another.


absolutely nothing and they do that i'm sure.


----------



## flexology

limepro said:


> Well disney world is turning out pretty good, got comped and upgraded to a suite and a $400 credit for merchandise in the parks. Yesterday they also gave us free breakfast, so far a great trip.


Was this for winning the "Tell Us Why You Flex" competition?


----------



## danadiana

I got my weekly summary! 

Dear Delivery Partner,

Here is a summary of your Amazon Flex activity for last week (9/11 - 9/17) delivering Amazon.com parcels:


• Successful deliveries: You delivered 281 packages successfully

• Packages marked delivered but not received by customers: 0

• Reliability: You made deliveries for 6 of the 6 blocks you scheduled


It says nothing about returns, so I guess they don't care?


----------



## UTX1

I got my weekly summary too ! 

Dear Delivery Partner,

Here is a summary of your Amazon Flex activity for last week (9/11 - 9/17) delivering Amazon.com parcels:


• Dirty looks: Customers gave you 144 dirty looks, including 3 skunk-eyes

• Piles of dog shit you stepped in: 17

• Smells: Some of the flies from the dog shit followed you instead because you stunk so bad.


----------



## limepro

flexology said:


> Was this for winning the "Tell Us Why You Flex" competition?


Naw, just a family vacation.


----------



## danadiana

UTX1 said:


> I got my weekly summary too !
> 
> Dear Delivery Partner,
> 
> Here is a summary of your Amazon Flex activity for last week (9/11 - 9/17) delivering Amazon.com parcels:
> 
> • Dirty looks: Customers gave you 144 dirty looks, including 3 skunk-eyes
> 
> • Piles of dog shit you stepped in: 17
> 
> • Smells: Some of the flies from the dog shit followed you instead because you stunk so bad.


That was mine the week before


----------



## UTX1

danadiana said:


> That was mine the week before


You poor soul.....Way to bounce back and land on your feet !
I'd gladly buy you a pumpkin spice latte, but alas I am hideous...

Even the Beast from Beauty and the Beast told me I am repulsive..
I must go at once and hide myself....


----------



## kmatt

If a prime now driver is late 10 minutes or more to a block it will now be deducted from their pay. They will deduct that from our $36 for 2 hours. They are instructing supervisors to mark this even if we hit the "I'm at the location but the GPS ...? and show up late. We now get emails about this. Ex - Supervisors are releasing blocks at 9:28 and expect one to be there in 2 minutes for a 9:30 start which is ridiculous. The blocks go too fast to even look at start times! Watch your back! A split decision to accept a block might cost you. Lucifer in the flesh type of shit, have fun delivering smiles!


----------



## UTX1

kmatt said:


> If a prime now driver is late 10 minutes or more to a block it will now be deducted from their pay. If one is 5 percent late then they will deduct that from our $36 for 2 hours. They are instructing supervisors to mark this even if we hit the "I'm at the location but the GPS ...? and show up late. We now get emails about this. Ex - Supervisors are releasing blocks at 9:28 and expect one to be there in 2 minutes for a 9:30 start which is ridiculous. The blocks go too fast to even look at start times! Watch your back! A split decision to accept a block might cost you...


How did this even get legs to stand on ?
Did they modify the contract language last night while you guys were sleeping ?
Can you now show up a half hour late and tell the Shift Leader, "just take it off my bill..."
How about walk in late and just lay 5 bucks on the table ?

I'm not doubting this new yank-yer-chain policy, but at some point,
even the people who know what they're doing may suddenly become
a lot more stupid on purpose. I'd hope to see such behavior en masse.
(unlikely, I know). I wish they would do this. I know they won't do this...

If there's time to nickpick and needle even the best drivers for reasons
that simply won't make equitable sense in the long run, I would only hope
the best drivers find the time to find ways to make this new idea not work.
(again unlikely, I know)

No one at Guantanamo complains, "yo' they didn't beat me hard enough last week.."
so even if there's not much the prisoners, (meant to say drivers) can do about it,
when a Marine slips on a banana peel, no one's feeling bad for our guys either.

[[[[[ : what in the hell is he taking about ? banana peel, WTF ?]]]]]


----------



## kmatt

UTX1 said:


> How did this even get legs to stand on ?
> Did they modify the contract language last night while you guys were sleeping ?
> Can you now show up a half hour late and tell the Shift Leader, "just take it off my bill..."
> How about walk in late and just lay 5 bucks on the table ?
> 
> I'm not doubting this new yank-yer-chain policy, but at some point,
> even the people who know what they're doing may suddenly become
> a lot more stupid on purpose. I'd hope to see such behavior en masse.
> (unlikely, I know). I wish they would do this. I know they won't do this...
> 
> If there's time to nickpick and needle even the best drivers for reasons
> that simply won't make equitable sense in the long run, I would only hope
> the best drivers find the time to find ways to make this new idea not work.
> (again unlikely, I know)
> 
> No one at Guantanamo complains, "yo' they didn't beat me hard enough last week.."
> so even if there's not much the prisoners, (meant to say drivers) can do about it,
> when a Marine slips on a banana peel, no one's feeling bad for our guys either.
> 
> [[[[[ : what in the hell is he taking about ? banana peel, WTF ?]]]]]


One of the main drivers showed me the email today. It's like they want to get rid of all of us and start over with new suckers every 12 months. Whatever, this shit is not to be relied upon and I will keeping ****ing this chicken until it is over! This is not a full time gig folks. Don't kid yourselves. Use this money to start a new career/chapter in your life. That's all it is worth to us drivers and amazon.


----------



## konoplya

so i got something new. returned a few packages to the warehouse in the morning and just now got an email saying that one or more were not returned. great. i always expected this to happen one day, just not to me. next time i'm returning packages i'm getting a goddamn receipt.


----------



## UTX1

In other news....

This is not working as expected either:


----------



## konoplya

UTX1 said:


> In other news....
> 
> This is not working as expected either:
> 
> View attachment 64219


yeah they've been testing it on some of the drivers here too, shit didn't work and screwed up people's apps so they had to reinstall. 
i'm also not a fan of this bullshit process since these morons at the warehouse may not pack all the packages in the bag that they're supposed to and you'll end up getting an email similar to one i posted about above. thanks, but i'll scan individual ones instead.


----------



## UTX1

konoplya said:


> next time i'm returning packages i'm getting a goddamn receipt.


Receipts or no, if the shift assistant fails to (read: forgets to) scan the pack 
back into the system and this is of course after he/she tells you, 
" No problem, I'll take care of this for you..." then the order tracking
will assume you didn't return the package that you most certainly returned.

Then, you have make the additional effort and spend the time to make sure
that such a matter gets resolved and corrected in the system. That's your time.

It sucks ass...just sayin'


----------



## kmatt

kmatt said:


> One of the main drivers showed me the email today. It's like they want to get rid of all of us and start over with new suckers every 12 months. Whatever, this shit is not to be relied upon and I will keeping &%[email protected]!*ing this chicken until it is over! This is not a full time gig folks. Don't kid yourselves. Use this money to start a new career/chapter in your life. That's all it is worth to us drivers and amazon.





konoplya said:


> yeah they've been testing it on some of the drivers here too, shit didn't work and screwed up people's apps so they had to reinstall.
> i'm also not a fan of this bullshit process since these morons at the warehouse may not pack all the packages in the bag that they're supposed to and you'll end up getting an email similar to one i posted about above. thanks, but i'll scan individual ones instead.


We are are all experimental pieces of dog shit in a beta environment that can get canned for any reason.


----------



## konoplya

UTX1 said:


> Receipts or no, if the shift assistant fails to (read: forgets to) scan the pack
> back into the system and this is of course after he/she tells you,
> " No problem, I'll take care of this for you..." then the order tracking
> will assume you didn't return the package that you most certainly returned.
> 
> Then, you have make the additional effort and spend the time to make sure
> that such a matter gets resolved and corrected in the system. That's your time.
> 
> It sucks ass...just sayin'


i wrote them back saying i returned and that i can't be responsible for what happens after, but i doubt "Abhilash" from Flex will give two shits about it.
I'll talk to the manager at the warehouse tomorrow, but i don't know what and if any good this will do.


----------



## UTX1

konoplya said:


> i wrote them back saying i returned and that i can't be responsible for what happens after, but i doubt "Abhilash" from Flex will give two shits about it.
> I'll talk to the manager at the warehouse tomorrow, but i don't know what and if any good this will do.


I never worry about 'Abhilash'. He's just doing whatever he's told.
That really is like arguing with a TV set. Of course we're not responsible for the loss.
If we were, it would get deducted from our payouts and there's nothing (that I'm aware of)
in our contracts obligating us to absorb the cost of any concessions. If Amazon, or its staff
has been negligent and has failed to exercise reasonable care while performing any of their duties
under the contract, that is a breech and is actionable in a court of law,
provided we haven't waived away rights and agreed to some cockamamie arbitration...
I don't recall off hand... Time to go hit my research library....


----------



## Shangsta

UTX1 said:


> In other news....
> 
> This is not working as expected either:
> 
> View attachment 64219


Some of our friends who do Flex in Oregon started a thread about this new process. The reason its a horrible idea is you get stuck with mis sorts, when you scan individually you can give them back. Also I have heard of people scanning the tote and one of the packages not actually being in there.

When you scan each individual package you know what you are responsible for. Lets say the warehouse people skimmed a package or it fell off, you are now responsible for it even though it never made it to you.


----------



## Shangsta

konoplya said:


> so i got something new. returned a few packages to the warehouse in the morning and just now got an email saying that one or more were not returned. great. i always expected this to happen one day, just not to me. next time i'm returning packages i'm getting a goddamn receipt.


Some people now advocate taking a picture of your returns with the TBA visible.


----------



## Shangsta

kmatt said:


> One of the main drivers showed me the email today. It's like they want to get rid of all of us and start over with new suckers every 12 months. Whatever, this shit is not to be relied upon and I will keeping &%[email protected]!*ing this chicken until it is over! This is not a full time gig folks. Don't kid yourselves. Use this money to start a new career/chapter in your life. That's all it is worth to us drivers and amazon.


Slow clap...

By the way guys I had a locker delivery where I forgot to scan. As always support is no help, took a blue vest to mark them as delivered.


----------



## Sweitzeram

konoplya said:


> so i got something new. returned a few packages to the warehouse in the morning and just now got an email saying that one or more were not returned. great. i always expected this to happen one day, just not to me. next time i'm returning packages i'm getting a goddamn receipt.


Did you return them the following morning?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Shangsta said:


> Some people now advocate taking a picture of your returns with the TBA visible.


 That's actually a good idea. I had 2 returns today and no one around to check them in. I've done it before with no problems but after hearing about the run of deactivations lately I was concerned about it. So, going to consider something like taking a pic to have some "proof".


----------



## Shangsta

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> That's actually a good idea. I had 2 returns today and no one around to check them in. I've done it before with no problems but after hearing about the run of deactivations lately I was concerned about it. So, going to consider something like taking a pic to have some "proof".


Sometimes when I make returns I see the boxes just sitting there. What is to stop someone who is returning packages from grabbing yours?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Shangsta said:


> Sometimes when I make returns I see the boxes just sitting there. What is to stop someone who is returning packages from grabbing yours?


 I dropped mine on a large pile of other returns. So, it can be done but at our location there are too many people around and let's face it, they process 1000's of packages a day and many other opportunities to steal if they wished or needed. When I dropped off the room was full of contract drivers. Sometimes they actually will scan the returns back in, I guess to keep them busy.

On another note, was funny as the contract drivers were having a "pep rally" or "team building" meeting as well. Making up those funny slogans "don't ask what your company can do for you but what you can do for your company" type stuff, patting each other on the ass errrr, I mean back! Was funny to watch and made me glad i'm not one of them.


----------



## konoplya

Sweitzeram said:


> Did you return them the following morning?


i returned everything when i got back to the warehouse right after i was done with my block. there was nothing else to return. they ****ed up.


----------



## UTX1

134 pages....I say we get it published.

I'm going fishing.


----------



## kmatt

Amazon Fresh is coming to Flex drivers in certain areas of the country. Tips will be encouraged just like Prime Now.


----------



## konoplya

i wonder if they'll start delivering weed in states where its legal


----------



## JTrainPDX

I heard from someone at my day job that Oregon OLCC is allowing people to deliver marijuana but I'd doubt Amazon would touch it, too much liability.


----------



## MoMoney$

kmatt said:


> If a prime now driver is late 10 minutes or more to a block it will now be deducted from their pay. They will deduct that from our $36 for 2 hours. They are instructing supervisors to mark this even if we hit the "I'm at the location but the GPS ...? and show up late. We now get emails about this. Ex - Supervisors are releasing blocks at 9:28 and expect one to be there in 2 minutes for a 9:30 start which is ridiculous. The blocks go too fast to even look at start times! Watch your back! A split decision to accept a block might cost you. Lucifer in the flesh type of shit, have fun delivering smiles!


What's really happening is that the station guys have packages to deliver and DP on site who are ok to doing a block. So they open one for them to grab, but one of you suckers with blinkers on grabs it, lol!


----------



## danadiana

I got a 2 hour block yesterday after finishing my 4 hour, that was the first time I did a 2 hour block. I didn't want it but the supervisor asked me to take it after I dropped off a return since it sat there for like 30 minutes with no takers. It was only 6 packages so it wasn't too bad.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

The issue with two hours is that it still 'costs' almost as much as a four hour block. For instance, if I get sent to say 20 miles away from my place, my over all miles will probably be about 47-50, but get paid $72 (and even less miles if I take a second block and the first block was on the other side of the warehouse). With a 2 hours block, that 43ish miles only would pay $36. Huge difference. 
That said, two hour blocks tend to be really easy unless you get hit with the apartment rejects, so it's still likely less than half the work. But I did stop taking two hour blocks for that reason.
Maybe if they start letting you choose a 'quadrant' of the city or something (yeah right, I know)....


----------



## soypana

so many people getting deactivated lately.




this guy got deactivated for late deliveries. If you read the comments other people getting deactivated too.


----------



## limepro

I guess I'm lucky, almost a year in with 1 late delivery that counted against me, I get the exact same deliveries everyone else does at the same times.


----------



## danadiana

CatchyMusicLover said:


> The issue with two hours is that it still 'costs' almost as much as a four hour block. For instance, if I get sent to say 20 miles away from my place, my over all miles will probably be about 47-50, but get paid $72 (and even less miles if I take a second block and the first block was on the other side of the warehouse). With a 2 hours block, that 43ish miles only would pay $36. Huge difference.
> That said, two hour blocks tend to be really easy unless you get hit with the apartment rejects, so it's still likely less than half the work. But I did stop taking two hour blocks for that reason.
> Maybe if they start letting you choose a 'quadrant' of the city or something (yeah right, I know)....


That's very true, I traveled the same distance as I would on a 4 hour block, and one of the packages was an apartment, so naturally no one was there, the office was closed at the time, so I had to go all the way back to the warehouse to turn it in. So I won't be taking 2 hour blocks again


----------



## BaitNSwitch

Late deliveries? I'm assuming that's for Prime. Flex doesn't even have a time limit like that.


----------



## danadiana

Oh wonderful, I got the dreaded customer expectations email on the 2 hour block I was just talking about. The block was from 6 to 8pm sat there for 30 minutes and the supervisor asked me to take it but it was after 6 when I started, so now Amazon is saying I was late. That's the last time I volunteer to take blocks no one else wants. I hope I don't get deactivated for this.

I emailed them to explain but I doubt it will do any good.


----------



## TheVillageIdiot

Question: Is the routing software used for Amazon Flex the same as that used for Amazon Logistics contractors?


----------



## limepro

TheVillageIdiot said:


> Question: Is the routing software used for Amazon Flex the same as that used for Amazon Logistics contractors?


Same program so most likely.


----------



## Shangsta

BaitNSwitch said:


> Late deliveries? I'm assuming that's for Prime. Flex doesn't even have a time limit like that.


Correct. Sometimes your flex logistics deliveries show as late but that is because amazon was slow getting them out, on the Prime Now side certain deliveries need to make it to their destination within one hour.


----------



## kmatt

soypana said:


> so many people getting deactivated lately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this guy got deactivated for late deliveries. If you read the comments other people getting deactivated too.


Amazon has stated that they expect drivers to maintain a 98% successful delivery rate. This guy was at 94% so I guess they didn't like that. He should have emailed support and explained his situation about each late delivery because the phone support people are useless fools who can't do anything. Calling support is a huge waste of time.


----------



## danadiana

Does anyone know when the Haslett FC opens? If so how do I get transferred there? It's so much closer for me


----------



## danadiana

kmatt said:


> Amazon has stated that they expect drivers to maintain a 98% successful delivery rate. This guy was at 94% so I guess they didn't like that. He should have emailed support and explained his situation about each late delivery because the phone support people are useless fools who can't do anything. Calling support is a huge waste of time.


I email them every time they email me and explain. They used to respond but they don't anymore.


----------



## Shangsta

danadiana said:


> Does anyone know when the Haslett FC opens? If so how do I get transferred there? It's so much closer for me


If I remember correctly you typically have to delete the app and when you download it again it should allow you to choose a warehouse.

You are officially not supposed to change warehouses but (shrug) as Amazon grows why not get closer to get home (or somewhere not oversaturated with drivers)


----------



## Shangsta

kmatt said:


> Amazon has stated that they expect drivers to maintain a 98% successful delivery rate. This guy was at 94% so I guess they didn't like that. He should have emailed support and explained his situation about each late delivery because the phone support people are useless fools who can't do anything. Calling support is a huge waste of time.


At least when you call support you get a human, when you email support you get a form letter clearly sent by a robot.


----------



## danadiana

Shangsta said:


> If I remember correctly you typically have to delete the app and when you download it again it should allow you to choose a warehouse.
> 
> You are officially not supposed to change warehouses but (shrug) as Amazon grows why not get closer to get home (or somewhere not oversaturated with drivers)


Ok cool, I'll do that tomorrow. I usually delete it like once a month anyway, it seems to behave better when I do that.


----------



## kmatt

Shangsta said:


> At least when you call support you get a human, when you email support you get a form letter clearly sent by a robot.


When I send emails about late deliveries, I get nothing but reply emails stating "Thanks for letting us know, we have adjusted your account and will no longer be affected in your ratings." A human support person doesn't give me that.


----------



## kmatt

MoMoney$ said:


> What's really happening is that the station guys have packages to deliver and DP on site who are ok to doing a block. So they open one for them to grab, but one of you suckers with blinkers on grabs it, lol!


Got ya. That's not good for me because I can just about get every block released. I have 1gb fiber internet speeds now and it is so easy to pick up blocks now.


----------



## Shangsta

kmatt said:


> When I send emails about late deliveries, I get nothing but reply emails stating "Thanks for letting us know, we have adjusted your account and will no longer be affected in your ratings." A human support person doesn't give me that.


Oh you said emails about late deliveries. I am not prime now so I have not sent a late delivery email. I have replied to customer expectation emails and those fall on deaf ears.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Yeah, I got one that complained about 'not following customer instructions' (which was likely a 'leave on porch' or something I missed). I responded that maybe they should make it a bit more obvious, and the email back was "We're sorry you're having troubles with the app". Sigh...


----------



## danadiana

Lots of available blocks this morning, I guess no one wants to deliver in the rain, haha


----------



## Shangsta

danadiana said:


> Lots of available blocks this morning, I guess no one wants to deliver in the rain, haha


Nice, tip for those who have not delivered in the rain before. The warehouse has little plastic bags to put packages in, keeps those accepting your deliveries happy.


----------



## danadiana

Shangsta said:


> Nice, tip for those who have not delivered in the rain before. The warehouse has little plastic bags to put packages in, keeps those accepting your deliveries happy.


Really? I wondered about that. I didn't take a block today because I didn't want to have a lot of returns


----------



## Shangsta

danadiana said:


> Really? I wondered about that. I didn't take a block today because I didn't want to have a lot of returns


Yup just ask! Those and the "We missed you" sticky notes have decreased my number of customer expectation emails


----------



## BaitNSwitch

kmatt said:


> Amazon has stated that they expect drivers to maintain a 98% successful delivery rate. This guy was at 94% so I guess they didn't like that. He should have emailed support and explained his situation about each late delivery because the phone support people are useless fools who can't do anything. Calling support is a huge waste of time.


How do they calculate that? Customers saying they didn't receive their package or how many you pick up vs how many you drop off in your time block?


----------



## Shangsta

BaitNSwitch said:


> How do they calculate that? Customers saying they didn't receive their package or how many you pick up vs how many you drop off in your time block?


Successful deliveries are ones you say you dropped off and ones the customer actually receives. They also need to be on time if you are a Prime Now driver.


----------



## limepro

Man, I haven't worked for 9 days since i was out of town except the 2 hours today before going to the doctors to be told I have strep throat so out for a couple more days. I hate not working.


----------



## kmatt

BaitNSwitch said:


> How do they calculate that? Customers saying they didn't receive their package or how many you pick up vs how many you drop off in your time block?


Successful delivery rate is the percentage you have delivered on time within a one hour order or a two hour order. 99 percent of the time, we are late because we don't receive our carts on time because the warehouse is understaffed or demand is too high. When this happens we reply back to amazon's customer expectations late email and tell them what happened. They usually always adjust our accounts because they can see what time we finished scanning to prove it was in fact the warehouses fault for not getting out our carts sooner. It's annoying as shit to have to send those emails with an explanation. The system should automatically not hold us responsible if we receive our carts 20 plus minutes after the block starts.


----------



## UTX1

BaitNSwitch said:


> How do they calculate that? Customers saying they didn't receive their package or
> how many you pick up vs how many you drop off in your time block?


These numbers are no less than divinely inspired.

As per the Book of Numbers 22:28, they are pulled out of a Donkey.


----------



## UberwithJayJr

limepro said:


> I do pm me, I saved it to my dropbox.


Hey do you still have the link? Thanks


----------



## danadiana

We need to make a form letter response for each Amazon form letter, so we can just respond with it each time they send one of theirs.


----------



## limepro

UberwithJayJr said:


> Hey do you still have the link? Thanks


I don't


----------



## UTX1

limepro said:


> I don't


Hope you're feeling better 

.....get yer azz back to work !!!


----------



## limepro

UTX1 said:


> Hope you're feeling better
> 
> .....get yer azz back to work !!!


I will be back out there tomorrow.


----------



## BaitNSwitch

Same here. Has been a profitable week.


----------



## UTX1

Time for another Weekly Summary ! Yay !

Dear Delivery Partner,

Here is a summary of your Amazon Flex activity for last week (9/18 - 9/24) delivering Amazon.com parcels:


• Expendability - Number of drivers we have waiting to replace you : 391

• Missorts - Number of missorted packages warehouse staff carelessly dumped in your pile: 15

• Fertility: Your sperm count was 12% above average. Good job !


----------



## chopstick

Anyone here work in Denver? I just got my sign-up notification just now and downloaded the app. Now I'm waiting for my background check to clear.

Between Uber, postmates, doordash, and now amazon flex there are way too many options for me to make money.... which is the best I wonder?


----------



## FlexDriver

UTX1 said:


> ..............................
> • Fertility: Your sperm count was 12% above average. Good job !


No cleanup the car and trash all the empty Cashew nuts empty packs.
https://www.evaidya.com/Health-Articles/10-foods-to-improve-fertility-in-men/


----------



## UTX1

FlexDriver said:


> No cleanup the car and trash all the empty Cashew nuts empty packs.
> https://www.evaidya.com/Health-Articles/10-foods-to-improve-fertility-in-men/


I give my word I'll have the car ship shape and battle ready by the weekend.

By extension, I think we now know how many cashews it takes to fill the Albert Hall.
(they had to count them all)

Huh ?


----------



## GMan01

Alot of open blocks for Coppell


----------



## Shangsta

chopstick said:


> Anyone here work in Denver? I just got my sign-up notification just now and downloaded the app. Now I'm waiting for my background check to clear.
> 
> Between Uber, postmates, doordash, and now amazon flex there are way too many options for me to make money.... which is the best I wonder?


Uber is definitely a money loser if you use uberx. I love flex because you get your packages and go at your pace. Postmates and doordash end up being minimum wage gigs because of food wait times.


----------



## chopstick

You're probably right. But I am making $20/hr after gas most of the time even on Uber X, with my strategy. It is viable in my market.

I like the idea of not having to talk to packages, though.. I'm just concerned there will be hardly any hours available


----------



## UTX1

chopstick said:


> You're probably right. But I am making $20/hr after gas most of the time even on Uber X, with my strategy. It is viable in my market.
> 
> I like the idea of not having to talk to packages, though.. I'm just concerned there will be hardly any hours available


Holidays around the corner, hours may not be 'unlimited', but should be ample.
You can talk to the packages only if you want to. hello box. where are you from, little box ?


----------



## Shangsta

chopstick said:


> You're probably right. But I am making $20/hr after gas most of the time even on Uber X, with my strategy. It is viable in my market.
> 
> I like the idea of not having to talk to packages, though.. I'm just concerned there will be hardly any hours available


Yeah flex is definitely not a 40 hour job. Some prime now people get close but if you get more than 20 or 24 hours on flex you did well.


----------



## dubz

What does one have to do to get a tip? I've done the FLex delivery like 5 or 6 times over the last month and have received $0 in tips. Not one red nickle. 
I will say I have been able to complete the deliveries in about half the allotted time, but still; Mo $$$!


----------



## PhoenixFlex

So, this flex guy on YouTube says that his warehouse in Portland is fine with him bringing back packages after 4 hours without attempting deliveries on them since he's only being paid for 4 hours. Is anyone else seriously of this opinion and had this response from their pickup center? I have days where I work 5 hours or more, but also have days of being done in 2, so I it seems to all even out. But I'm curious if anyone else has been told they don't need to work beyond the 4 hours, I have a hard time believing that's a real policy.


----------



## Shangsta

dubz said:


> What does one have to do to get a tip? I've done the FLex delivery like 5 or 6 times over the last month and have received $0 in tips. Not one red nickle.
> I will say I have been able to complete the deliveries in about half the allotted time, but still; Mo $$$!


Are you a prime now driver or a dot com flex driver? If you are a dot com flex driver you dont get tips.


----------



## Dawn Tower

PhoenixFlex said:


> So, this flex guy on YouTube says that his warehouse in Portland is fine with him bringing back packages after 4 hours without attempting deliveries on them since he's only being paid for 4 hours. Is anyone else seriously of this opinion and had this response from their pickup center? I have days where I work 5 hours or more, but also have days of being done in 2, so I it seems to all even out. But I'm curious if anyone else has been told they don't need to work beyond the 4 hours, I have a hard time believing that's a real policy.


I work in Portland as well. I know that a lot of people do bring packages back after 4 hours. They don't seem to be getting fired over it. The supervisor has told me it's OK, though they'd like us to try to finish. I always do, because it balances the days that I finish an hour early.

As far as whether it affects our ratings, not even the manager seems to know.

I also so a lady drive off without her load yesterday. A warehouse employee told me that she's done it before. Maybe we're just lax up here.

Getting routes has been hard the past few days. It seems to be a combination of new policies at the warehouse, slow business, and Amazon bringing on yet more drivers. I've started looking for more work elsewhere.


----------



## Shangsta

PhoenixFlex said:


> So, this flex guy on YouTube says that his warehouse in Portland is fine with him bringing back packages after 4 hours without attempting deliveries on them since he's only being paid for 4 hours. Is anyone else seriously of this opinion and had this response from their pickup center? I have days where I work 5 hours or more, but also have days of being done in 2, so I it seems to all even out. But I'm curious if anyone else has been told they don't need to work beyond the 4 hours, I have a hard time believing that's a real policy.


Not all warehouses are the same. Mine allows you to reject packages if your car is full, others are not so kind.

Some have drivers lineup, some have drivers go to different numbered loading docks.

Mine generally is okay with people bringing packages back but some people get deactivated for it.

Good rule of thumb is to ask the blue vest at your warehouse. I imagine if your deliveries take 5 hours they either gave you too much or your packages are too spread out (getting rid of mis sorts can alleviate this).


----------



## limepro

Dawn Tower said:


> I work in Portland as well. I know that a lot of people do bring packages back after 4 hours. They don't seem to be getting fired over it. The supervisor has told me it's OK, though they'd like us to try to finish. I always do, because it balances the days that I finish an hour early.
> 
> As far as whether it affects our ratings, not even the manager seems to know.
> 
> I also so a lady drive off without her load yesterday. A warehouse employee told me that she's done it before. Maybe we're just lax up here.
> 
> Getting routes has been hard the past few days. It seems to be a combination of new policies at the warehouse, slow business, and Amazon bringing on yet more drivers. I've started looking for more work elsewhere.


New contract came out today. Not sure if it was in the last 1 but it states you must attempt to deliver any package and if you don't you will be terminated, every package you pick up at the warehouse must be attempted.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

Well, that answers that question, I guess!


----------



## PhoenixFlex

When my 4 hr blocks take 5+ hours it's inevitably due to 2 factors: 1) screwy routing in the GPS, which I try to watch out for, and 2) apartments, as I attempt to deliver to each apt. I know some on here apparently just unload everything at the leasing office. I ask each complex what their policy is and figure it's best just to follow it. Sometimes they prefer or require that packages are left in the office, actually, but some insist that attempts be made first.


----------



## danadiana

I read the new contract, it says you have to attempt delivery on every package or you'll be derezzed...I mean deactivated. So I guess that means no going back to the warehouse after your block time is up, all the packages now no matter how long it takes which in some cases can be 2 to 3 hours over


----------



## PhoenixFlex

danadiana said:


> I read the new contract, it says you have to attempt delivery on every package or you'll be derezzed...I mean deactivated. So I guess that means no going back to the warehouse after your block time is up, all the packages now no matter how long it takes which in some cases can be 2 to 3 hours over


Yeah, as we were discussing a few posts up, in Phoenix that's been standard policy. I was wondering if there really were places that flex drivers were allowed to stop after 4 hours. I guess that question is now moot.


----------



## GMan01

They are being slick about it I believe they got sued and lost. That's why they want you to agree to a arbitration and if you don't your done. And the wording allows them to work you over the 4 hr block allowing them to work you over 40 hrs if you do 10 blocks.


----------



## GMan01

PhoenixFlex said:


> Yeah, as we were discussing a few posts up, in Phoenix that's been standard policy. I was wondering if there really were places that flex drivers were allowed to stop after 4 hours. I guess that question is now moot.


Coppell tx allows its but I'm sure it's about to stop people abused it I have seen people bring back over 10 packages


----------



## FlexZone

As we have discussed many pages ago, Most times we complete our routes well before the 4 hour block is over so if every now and then it takes 5 hours it is what it is. I sure as hell don't want them to stop paying me after 2 hours if i complete my route early.


----------



## Nick S

PLEASE help. I need the amazon flex iPhone link download


----------



## limepro

PhoenixFlex said:


> Yeah, as we were discussing a few posts up, in Phoenix that's been standard policy. I was wondering if there really were places that flex drivers were allowed to stop after 4 hours. I guess that question is now moot.


I have heard through the grapevine that it happens on the prime now side too, they are gonna be late so they just mark it undeliverable and go back to the warehouse with the packages, the warehouse knows about it but it wasn't in writing so was hard to enforce, now they can.


----------



## konoplya

PhoenixFlex said:


> So, this flex guy on YouTube says that his warehouse in Portland is fine with him bringing back packages after 4 hours without attempting deliveries on them since he's only being paid for 4 hours. Is anyone else seriously of this opinion and had this response from their pickup center? I have days where I work 5 hours or more, but also have days of being done in 2, so I it seems to all even out. But I'm curious if anyone else has been told they don't need to work beyond the 4 hours, I have a hard time believing that's a real policy.


yes. my warehouse tells us that as well.


----------



## konoplya

PhoenixFlex said:


> Yeah, as we were discussing a few posts up, in Phoenix that's been standard policy. I was wondering if there really were places that flex drivers were allowed to stop after 4 hours. I guess that question is now moot.


i'm out of tolleson and they tell us to go back after 4 hours


----------



## PhoenixFlex

konoplya said:


> i'm out of tolleson and they tell us to go back after 4 hours


I'd be curious whether that changes tomorrow given the new contract that went out today, let us know!


----------



## konoplya

PhoenixFlex said:


> I'd be curious whether that changes tomorrow given the new contract that went out today, let us know!


true that. although i never go over 4 hours. i did once back in the day but i attempted every delivery. this was before i was told that i don't have to go over 4 hours. i'll ask a manager if i see him.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

I'll be continuing to do what i've been doing. I rarely go over the 4 hour mark but do a lot that take at least 4 hours. I have no control over that as it's a matter of factors outside of my control. Mainly it's the route. If it can't be done in 4 hours, well too bad. Now I ONLY go back if I actually already have undeliverables and MUST make the trip back. So, don't get your panties all twisted up about it!  If It will take me another 30 minutes or so to finish, I finish it up. Of course that is because it benefits ME not to return to the warehouse. 

People who say it makes up for lesser hour routes, i'll be glad to debate you on the fact that I performed the exact task they assigned to me and if I get it done it 1 hour so be it. I got the FULL task completed! Again, factors out of my control and poor routing/routes. 

They are getting better at getting 4 hours out of us but it's not because of efficiency! As a matter of fact smaller routes are taking longer because of SHITTY routing and this POS app they built! A lot of back and forth driving, the last stops send you in a loop back to where you started and stuff like that.
I've been doing a lot of manual routing from the itinerary but that takes extra time and again, out of my control. I should be able to shuffle that itinerary manually if I need but can't so that is again on them. 

Ok......rant over!

I'll be glad to be the test dummy on this so stay tuned!


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Also......they put a weapons clause in there. Don't recall seeing it in the old terms? Doesn't read real well but I live in a right to carry state as well as lot of others here. They can't tell me I can't carry a weapon in my PERSONAL vehicle when it's completely lawful! The contract states they are "leasing" your vehicle when on a block. It can state that all it wants but doubt it would hold up in court. I own the vehicle, pay the insurance, registration so I SOLELY own the vehicle! They can't legally control my personal property as far as I know. They also can only FIRE me if I violate it so........FFFFTTT! 

We get sent to some of the highest crime rate areas in Miami and if they think i'm going there without protection they're nuts!


----------



## konoplya

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Also......they put a weapons clause in there. Don't recall seeing it in the old terms? Doesn't read real well but I live in a right to carry state as well as lot of others here. They can't tell me I can't carry a weapon in my PERSONAL vehicle when it's completely lawful! The contract states they are "leasing" your vehicle when on a block. It can state that all it wants but doubt it would hold up in court. I own the vehicle, pay the insurance, registration so I SOLELY own the vehicle! They can't legally control my personal property as far as I know. They also can only FIRE me if I violate it so........FFFFTTT!
> 
> We get sent to some of the highest crime rate areas in Miami and if they think i'm going there without protection they're nuts!


I wouldn't worry about weapons clause, pretty sure it's been there since we always had no weapons signs at the entrance to our warehouse. my vehicle is the extension of my home and by law am allowed to have it in my car. I can't take it out if my car once on the property by law.

an i actually did get a piece pulled on me in the hood last week.


----------



## konoplya

btw, is it good idea to opt-out of the arbitration clause?


----------



## GMan01

konoplya said:


> btw, is it good idea to opt-out of the arbitration clause?


If you do opt out you can't use the app completed block after email constitutes you agree


----------



## konoplya

GMan01 said:


> If you do opt out you can't use the app completed block after email constitutes you agree


didn't say that i can't use the app if i opt out:

If
you wish to opt out of this arbitration agreement-meaning, among other things, that you and Amazon would be free to bring claims against each other in a court of law-you can opt out by sending an e-mail to [email protected] before the end of the Opt-Out Period (defined below). The e-mail must include your name and a statement indicating that you are intentionally and knowingly opting out of the arbitration provisions of the Amazon Flex Independent Contractor Terms of Service.

You will not be subject to retaliation for asserting claims or opting out of this agreement to arbitrate.

a. If Amazon e-mailed you this Agreement as an update to the Amazon Flex Independent
Contractor Terms of Service to which you previously agreed, the Opt-Out Period ends 14
calendar days from the date of Amazon's e-mail to you.

b. If you have not agreed to any previous version of the Amazon Flex Independent
Contractor Terms of Service, the Opt-Out Period ends 14 calendar days from the date on
which you click "I AGREE AND ACCEPT" to accept this Agreement in the Amazon Flex
App.


----------



## GMan01

konoplya said:


> didn't say that i can't use the app if i opt out:
> 
> If
> you wish to opt out of this arbitration agreement-meaning, among other things, that you and Amazon would be free to bring claims against each other in a court of law-you can opt out by sending an e-mail to [email protected] before the end of the Opt-Out Period (defined below). The e-mail must include your name and a statement indicating that you are intentionally and knowingly opting out of the arbitration provisions of the Amazon Flex Independent Contractor Terms of Service.
> 
> You will not be subject to retaliation for asserting claims or opting out of this agreement to arbitrate.
> 
> a. If Amazon e-mailed you this Agreement as an update to the Amazon Flex Independent
> Contractor Terms of Service to which you previously agreed, the Opt-Out Period ends 14
> calendar days from the date of Amazon's e-mail to you.
> 
> b. If you have not agreed to any previous version of the Amazon Flex Independent
> Contractor Terms of Service, the Opt-Out Period ends 14 calendar days from the date on
> which you click "I AGREE AND ACCEPT" to accept this Agreement in the Amazon Flex
> App.


----------



## UberPasco

What's so hard to understand? Either you A) agree to the arbitration OR B) opt out. If you do NEITHER you are not to use the app.


----------



## kmatt

There is nothing to agree to. You have to email them to opt out of the arbitration


----------



## limepro

kmatt said:


> There is nothing to agree to. You have to email them to opt out of the arbitration


You are agreeing to it by working without opting out, of course if you opt out they may not let you work.


----------



## kmatt

Do these people really expect us to be on time when a block is thrown 2 minutes before start time? At 5:28, I picked up a 5:30 -7:30 thinking that it was the 6-8. Apparently the ? gps is not working but... trick doesn't work anymore as they have the dispatchers reporting us to see if we are on time or not. This is total horseshit. When we pick up the blocks there isn't enough time to look at the times with Prime Now. It's gone in a split second.


----------



## UberPasco

limepro said:


> You are agreeing to it by working without opting out, of course if you opt out they may not let you work.


But that would go against this:

_You will not be subject to retaliation for asserting claims or opting out of this agreement to arbitrate._
_ _


----------



## UberPasco

kmatt said:


> Do these people really expect us to be on time when a block is thrown 2 minutes before start time? At 5:28, I picked up a 5:30 -7:30 thinking that it was the 6-8. Apparently the ? gps is not working but... trick doesn't work anymore as they have the dispatchers reporting us to see if we are on time or not. This is total horseshit. When we pick up the blocks there isn't enough time to look at the times with Prime Now. It's gone in a split second.


Well when *everyone* has to stop and look at the time to avoid the bad pickup, we'll be on the same playing field again. Plus with all of the potential de-acts, blocks should be more plentiful.


----------



## kmatt

I can still see the time, I just have to be more careful with the first block I pick up for the day.


----------



## konoplya

that doesn't mean that you can't use the app if you opt out.


----------



## konoplya

UberPasco said:


> But that would go against this:
> 
> _You will not be subject to retaliation for asserting claims or opting out of this agreement to arbitrate.
> _


exactly, but then again they can make up a reason.. they can make up a reason even if you don't opt out. that's why i posted to see what people are gonna do.


----------



## Dawn Tower

I had to return 15 items out of 36 today because it would have meant wandering blindly around a college campus for an hour, looking for 12 different buildings without a map. All while carrying more than a dozen packages. I'm interested to see if this gets me in trouble. I did attempt delivery and marked them correctly. We'll see though.


----------



## J.F.R.

Dawn Tower said:


> I had to return 15 items out of 36 today because it would have meant wandering blindly around a college campus for an hour, looking for 12 different buildings without a map. All while carrying more than a dozen packages. I'm interested to see if this gets me in trouble. I did attempt delivery and marked them correctly. We'll see though.


Every College campus has a "Mail Delivery Room". If and I mean IF you can find it's location that's where you deliver all of your packages. Usually the security officer on duty knows where it is, so best to ask them.......

Peace


----------



## miauber1x831

Dawn Tower said:


> I had to return 15 items out of 36 today because it would have meant wandering blindly around a college campus for an hour, looking for 12 different buildings without a map. All while carrying more than a dozen packages. I'm interested to see if this gets me in trouble. I did attempt delivery and marked them correctly. We'll see though.


I don't understand. Did you or did you not attempt delivery? What option did you choose for why the packages were undeliverable?


----------



## Shangsta

kmatt said:


> Do these people really expect us to be on time when a block is thrown 2 minutes before start time? At 5:28, I picked up a 5:30 -7:30 thinking that it was the 6-8. Apparently the ? gps is not working but... trick doesn't work anymore as they have the dispatchers reporting us to see if we are on time or not. This is total horseshit. When we pick up the blocks there isn't enough time to look at the times with Prime Now. It's gone in a split second.


Plays right into the hands of those who grab blocks at the warehouse.

With the new rules on deactivation I dont think many people are going to continue to blindly grab blocks.


----------



## Sweitzeram

miauber1x831 said:


> I don't understand. Did you or did you not attempt delivery? What option did you choose for why the packages were undeliverable?


It sounds like in his opinion he "attempted" delivery.. I don't think Amazon will share that same opinion.


----------



## GMan01

konoplya said:


> that doesn't mean that you can't use the app if you opt out.


That's what it says what are you reading.?


----------



## konoplya

GMan01 said:


> That's what it says what are you reading.?
> View attachment 65564


it says if you don't want to accept the new terms you can not use the app. your choice is either opt out or not, but whatever you decide is your choice. doesn't say that if you opt out you can't be part of the program. basically they're presenting you with 2 choices: 1) arbitration 2) opt out within 14 days. if you don't want to opt out and also don't want arbitration, or don't agree with the 14 day policy, or whatever in regards the two choices, then don't use the app. did you read section 11? what i posted above.


----------



## miauber1x831

I had never even considered delivering to a leasing office before joining this forum. In the past if nobody answered the door and I didn't feel comfortable leaving a package unattended I would bring it back to the warehouse. The other day I had 2 such packages that I took to the leasing office after unsuccessfully attempting delivery to their doors and the leasing office gladly accepted them.

My question is, how do you mark such a delivery in the app? There is no choice for Leasing Office so I chose "receptionist/doorman", had the girl in the leasing office sign for it, and I input "Leasing Office - *Name of girl*" under Delivered To. Do you guys handle it differently? As far as I'm aware "Receptionist/Doorman" is the only choice that will require a signature which is why I chose it. The problem is, if the deliveries are for a number of different apartments, then I will be required to ask the person in the leasing office to sign multiple times, which I don't want to do. In my situation the other day it was only two packages, so I didn't feel too awkward asking her to sign twice. But you can see why it would be an issue as the number of packages increases, and I'm unaware of a way to group deliveries together that aren't already pre-grouped by the app.

Also, when we mark a package as delivered, does the customer receive a notification e-mail that includes the information about where it was delivered? I'm assuming they do, and that's why I input "Leasing Office" along with the name of the person. Is the proper way to notify a customer to leave a note on their door? I've read about "We Missed You" stickies but was never given any. Should I have asked for them at the warehouse?


----------



## Sweitzeram

miauber1x831 said:


> I had never even considered delivering to a leasing office before joining this forum. In the past if nobody answered the door and I didn't feel comfortable leaving a package unattended I would bring it back to the warehouse. The other day I had 2 such packages that I took to the leasing office after unsuccessfully attempting delivery to their doors and the leasing office gladly accepted them.
> 
> My question is, how do you mark such a delivery in the app? There is no choice for Leasing Office so I chose "receptionist/doorman", had the girl in the leasing office sign for it, and I input "Leasing Office - *Name of girl*" under Delivered To. Do you guys handle it differently? As far as I'm aware "Receptionist/Doorman" is the only choice that will require a signature which is why I chose it. The problem is, if the deliveries are for a number of different apartments, then I will be required to ask the person in the leasing office to sign multiple times, which I don't want to do. In my situation the other day it was only two packages, so I didn't feel too awkward asking her to sign twice. But you can see why it would be an issue as the number of packages increases, and I'm unaware of a way to group deliveries together that aren't already pre-grouped by the app.
> 
> Also, when we mark a package as delivered, does the customer receive a notification e-mail that includes the information about where it was delivered? I'm assuming they do, and that's why I input "Leasing Office" along with the name of the person. Is the proper way to notify a customer to leave a note on their door? I've read about "We Missed You" stickies but was never given any. Should I have asked for them at the warehouse?


Yes, receptionist/doorman is what I use as well.. You can group the packages togetger so they only sign once. I always attempt to deliver to the door first and if no one is home I drop them at the leasing office. Plenty of people on here don't even attempt to go to the door and just pin them all on the leasing office.. I have been told by my particular warehouse manager that it isn't acceptable and it has also caused at least 2 apartment complexes to stop accepting Amazon packages at their leasing office all together when they use to have no problem doing so as long as you tried to deliver to the door first.. So now this means an automatic trip back to the warehouse if you get one of these complexes.. I think it's a lazy and bad practice but you'll find plenty of people on here advocating to just dump em all on the office staff.


----------



## Dawn Tower

miauber1x831 said:


> I don't understand. Did you or did you not attempt delivery? What option did you choose for why the packages were undeliverable?


I marked them as undeliverable because I couldn't find the address. I wouldn't be concerned if it wasn't a smaller route to begin with. I don't think it counts against me if I attempted delivery. Maybe I just feel guilty for not searching longer.


----------



## flexology

konoplya said:


> exactly, but then again they can make up a reason.. they can make up a reason even if you don't opt out. that's why i posted to see what people are gonna do.


The ideal situation would be to find someone who's quitting anyway, or who wasn't getting any blocks, and have them opt out. Then if they never sign up for a block ever again, but something retaliatory still happens to them then that would be a good gauge of how big companies feel about people who opt out.

Amazon can pretty much do whatever they want to the people who do not opt out, since arbitration has a reputation for being totally rigged. The end result is that only a legislative body or the state's attorney or some entity like that can really go after big companies on behalf of the people. In a way, that is worse for a really huge company like Amazon; I think the recent actions of California with regard to Wells Fargo would be an example of a state blithely crushing a treacherous company that deserved worse. But not every state is like California, and AMZN certainly is no Wells Fargo as far as I have heard.


----------



## Dawn Tower

Sweitzeram said:


> It sounds like in his opinion he "attempted" delivery.. I don't think Amazon will share that same opinion.


I did attempt delivery, and marked it as such (unable to find address). I consider a 20 minute search an attempt.

Also, Dawn is traditionally a female name.


----------



## miauber1x831

Sweitzeram said:


> You can group the packages togetger so they only sign once.


Hmm, I didn't see a way to do it. I'll have to look again next time.


----------



## Dawn Tower

J.F.R. said:


> Every College campus has a "Mail Delivery Room". If and I mean IF you can find it's location that's where you deliver all of your packages. Usually the security officer on duty knows where it is, so best to ask them.......
> 
> I didn't see a security officer. I didn't really see many people in general. The buildings weren't marked with numbers, just names. The boxes were all addressed to the campus, with building numbers. Felt like being in a giant mismatched apartment complex, but with few roads and no leasing office.


----------



## Sweitzeram

Didn't know anyone actually used their real name.. Sorry for lumping you in the "delivery guy/man" category when in fact you're a female.


----------



## flexology

Dawn Tower said:


> I marked them as undeliverable because I couldn't find the address. I wouldn't be concerned if it wasn't a smaller route to begin with. I don't think it counts against me if I attempted delivery. Maybe I just feel guilty for not searching longer.


Well, if you attempted, then according to the new terms you're explicitly in the clear. I'm guessing that means you got within X feet of the address, maybe close enough to click "I've Arrived" but events conspired against you and it just couldn't be done. It seems the big crack down would be on people who don't even try at all.

All in all I think the new Terms and Agreement are really all about the white-van Flex Logistics contractors. I think those guys, the ones who have their own independent businesses, maybe needed more elaborate and clearly-defined terms so they knew what exactly to tell their teams. I don't believe Amazon is out to devastate the people driving around in their own personal cars trying to make an extra few hundred bucks a week.


----------



## Dawn Tower

flexology said:


> Well, if you attempted, then according to the new terms you're explicitly in the clear. I'm guessing that means you got within X feet of the address, maybe close enough to click "I've Arrived" but events conspired against you and it just couldn't be done. It seems the big crack down would be on people who don't even try at all.
> 
> All in all I think the new Terms and Agreement are really all about the white-van Flex Logistics contractors. I think those guys, the ones who have their own independent businesses, maybe needed more elaborate and clearly-defined terms so they knew what exactly to tell their teams. I don't believe Amazon is out to devastate the people driving around in their own personal cars trying to make an extra few hundred bucks a week.


I think you're right. It was just a frustrating run. The guys at my warehouse are generally awesome, with a few rare exceptions. I don't trust Amazon corporate though.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

miauber1x831 said:


> Hmm, I didn't see a way to do it. I'll have to look again next time.


When you get to a stop with multiple deliveries, you know how you first scan all the packages for that stop? Once you've done that and hit continue, there's a check box on the next screen that allows you to batch together all the packages in one delivery. That way the receptionist/etc only needs to sign once for all those packages.


----------



## miauber1x831

PhoenixFlex said:


> When you get to a stop with multiple deliveries, you know how you first scan all the packages for that stop? Once you've done that and hit continue, there's a check box on the next screen that allows you to batch together all the packages in one delivery. That way the receptionist/etc only needs to sign once for all those packages.


But that's when you have a stop that's already grouped together by the app, right? I've delivered them in one batch like that before, if I'm understanding you correctly. The scenario I'm wondering about is when I get to an apartment complex and the stops at the different units are separated in the app,


----------



## Sweitzeram

miauber1x831 said:


> But that's when you have a stop that's already grouped together by the app, right? I've delivered them in one batch like that before, if I'm understanding you correctly. The scenario I'm wondering about is when I get to an apartment complex and the stops at the different units are separated in the app,


There's an option that says add deliveries to this stop in that situation.


----------



## miauber1x831

Sweitzeram said:


> There's an option that says add deliveries to this stop in that situation.


Thanks, gonna try that out next time.


----------



## Sweitzeram

Also, you don't have to scan to verify multiple packages.. Just hit continue to bypass having to scan them once to verify and again to deliver them.


----------



## miauber1x831

Sweitzeram said:


> Also, you don't have to scan to verify multiple packages.. Just hit continue to bypass having to scan them once to verify and again to deliver them.


Yeah, for a while after the update that changed that I was scanning those packages twice. Was such a pain in the ass until I realized they only needed to be scanned once.


----------



## chefseth

flexology said:


> Amazon can pretty much do whatever they want to the people who do not opt out, since arbitration has a reputation for being totally rigged. The end result is that only a legislative body or the state's attorney or some entity like that can really go after big companies on behalf of the people. In a way, that is worse for a really huge company like Amazon; I think the recent actions of California with regard to Wells Fargo would be an example of a state blithely crushing a treacherous company that deserved worse. But not every state is like California, and AMZN certainly is no Wells Fargo as far as I have heard.


Last Fall, I opted out of the new ToA Uber sent out to partners. This was directly on the heels of the court rulings against Uber in Ca and MA regarding employment status. The same arbitration language was used by Uber so it sounds pretty much like Amazon dealing with inevitable class-action lawsuits brought against them in the future.

I have not felt any repercussions or retaliatory practices for opting out of the arbitration agreement in Uber's ToA. I probably won't opt out this time with Amazon's new ToA, mostly because I think Amazon doesn't suck as much as Uber generally does. (But thanks to both for all the low-hanging fruit.)


----------



## Htownflex

So yall actually wait for ppl to open thier door and accept packages??? I knock and move on to the next one. I hate apartments, some leasing offices take the package others make you go to the door. I have never return to the wharehouse becuase it is way out the way; drop the package and run. Anyone else have better solution for aprtments???


----------



## Sweitzeram

At apartments I knock and wait to see if anyone comes to the door... If no one answers then I see if the leasing office will take them. If they don't then I bring them back to the warehouse. I am not comfortable leaving packages at the door at apartment complexes.. I feel like it will be only a matter of time that enough are stolen and I am deactivated. I will also on occasion leave them on their enclosed patio or balcony if it is accessible. Houses I leave them somewhere near the door and out of sight from the street and just knock and leave right away.


----------



## Sweitzeram

Most people's solution on here for apartments is just to dump all packages immediately at the leasing office... You can do what you want but every single delivery company that I am aware of (ups fedex, etc) and the independently contracted white van amazon drivers all attempt to deliver directly to the door first.. I don't see why a flex driver would have a different expectation.. Yes, it makes the job more difficult but in my opinion it's part of it. Eventually leasing offices will stop taking them all together (some already have) due to getting crazy amounts dumped on them and then everyone will be forced to go to the door anyways and not be able to leave the ones that were truly not able to be delivered at the office. There are 2 complexes I am aware of in my area who stopped accepting any Amazon packages due to drivers just leaving them all with them... More will continue to follow suit and in the end make the job of delivering to apartments even more of a pain in the ass.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

After having a package stolen (left in a 'safe place' in a swanky neighborhood) a driver I know got an email about it and asked his warehouse about the consequences. He was told that if a driver gets 3 or more stolen in a rolling block of X packages they are terminated. I think the figure was 500.


----------



## GMan01

miauber1x831 said:


> I had never even considered delivering to a leasing office before joining this forum. In the past if nobody answered the door and I didn't feel comfortable leaving a package unattended I would bring it back to the warehouse. The other day I had 2 such packages that I took to the leasing office after unsuccessfully attempting delivery to their doors and the leasing office gladly accepted them.
> 
> My question is, how do you mark such a delivery in the app? There is no choice for Leasing Office so I chose "receptionist/doorman", had the girl in the leasing office sign for it, and I input "Leasing Office - *Name of girl*" under Delivered To. Do you guys handle it differently? As far as I'm aware "Receptionist/Doorman" is the only choice that will require a signature which is why I chose it. The problem is, if the deliveries are for a number of different apartments, then I will be required to ask the person in the leasing office to sign multiple times, which I don't want to do. In my situation the other day it was only two packages, so I didn't feel too awkward asking her to sign twice. But you can see why it would be an issue as the number of packages increases, and I'm unaware of a way to group deliveries together that aren't already pre-grouped by the app.
> 
> Also, when we mark a package as delivered, does the customer receive a notification e-mail that includes the information about where it was delivered? I'm assuming they do, and that's why I input "Leasing Office" along with the name of the person. Is the proper way to notify a customer to leave a note on their door? I've read about "We Missed You" stickies but was never given any. Should I have asked for them at the warehouse?


I check safe location and add note and put leasing office


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

About the contract........if you are not willing to accept the terms of the contract you will not be able to work. Accepting the terms of the contract and opting out of arbitration are TWO DIFFERENT THINGS! 
You can accept the terms AND still opt out of arbitration with no deactivation. This simply means that you can sue amazon and amazon can sue you in a court of law. 

About apartment drops.......i've delivered over 2600 packages and have been dropping them a apartment doors since I started with ZERO packages stolen and only a SINGLE email saying a customer didn't get their package! I know what happened with that one and it was my mistake so I learned. Of course there are occasions when I won't leave it and have to return it but VERY rare! And we are in high density areas with plenty of sticky finger people! 

I'm one of those people who think there are more good than bad people in this world and assume most don't steal their neighbors packages! 
Of course, like I mentioned, there are times when I think twice about it but 99% of the time it's dropped and i'm gone! No problems so far.


----------



## miauber1x831

PhoenixFlex said:


> After having a package stolen (left in a 'safe place' in a swanky neighborhood) a driver I know got an email about it and asked his warehouse about the consequences. He was told that if a driver gets 3 or more stolen in a rolling block of X packages they are terminated. I think the figure was 500.


I think I read somewhere that we have to keep a 98% successful delivery ratio, which would allow for 10 packages lost/stolen out of 500 before you are at risk of being deactivated, which seems like a lot to allow. So I'm not so sure the 98% figure is correct.


----------



## miauber1x831

GMan01 said:


> I check safe location and add note and put leasing office


I've always been under the impression that those Notes are supposed to be used for details about the delivery stop in general, for other Flex users to make use of in future deliveries to that spot. Not notes that the customer will receive for information about that particular delivery. Am I wrong?


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

I started using the 'given to name' as the note' So 'name of recipient' would be 'Leasing office', etc


----------



## Shangsta

CatchyMusicLover said:


> I started using the 'given to name' as the note' So 'name of recipient' would be 'Leasing office', etc


You enter a name when you choose receptionist too. I put the name and leasing office in parenthesis. The reason i dont use "given to household member or individual" is that you do not get a signature. when you choose receptionist they have to sign for it.


----------



## miauber1x831

Sweitzeram said:


> At apartments I knock and wait to see if anyone comes to the door... If no one answers then I see if the leasing office will take them. If they don't then I bring them back to the warehouse. I am not comfortable leaving packages at the door at apartment complexes.. I feel like it will be only a matter of time that enough are stolen and I am deactivated. I will also on occasion leave them on their enclosed patio or balcony if it is accessible. Houses I leave them somewhere near the door and out of sight from the street and just knock and leave right away.


I basically handle apartment complexes the same way, although if it's a nice complex in a good neighborhood I will leave them at the door unattended. Also, if it's just an envelope or slim package, and they have a mat/rug in front of their door I will tuck it underneath with just a sliver sticking out, regardless of the complex.


----------



## limepro

PhoenixFlex said:


> After having a package stolen (left in a 'safe place' in a swanky neighborhood) a driver I know got an email about it and asked his warehouse about the consequences. He was told that if a driver gets 3 or more stolen in a rolling block of X packages they are terminated. I think the figure was 500.


I had 1 claimed to have been not received when I handed it to someone at the house, support called me that night and I described everything to them.

Last night I happened to get the same house, this time I out in the notes that I had a problem with this house prior and that I would be taking video of the drop. I go to the front door and knock, someone came from the back, I imagine he lives in an efficiency in the back of the house. So last time instead of checking if it was left with the owner of the actual address he just decided to call and claim he didn't receive the package but left no notes that he should be called because he doesn't live in the main house.


----------



## konoplya

Sweitzeram said:


> At apartments I knock and wait to see if anyone comes to the door... If no one answers then I see if the leasing office will take them. If they don't then I bring them back to the warehouse. I am not comfortable leaving packages at the door at apartment complexes.. I feel like it will be only a matter of time that enough are stolen and I am deactivated. I will also on occasion leave them on their enclosed patio or balcony if it is accessible. Houses I leave them somewhere near the door and out of sight from the street and just knock and leave right away.


i always drive into the complex gates just in case the leasing office will see me, then scan the packages that need to be delivered, go back to the leasing office saying i tried deliveries and ask if they take them. 99% of the time they do. some don't. if they don't i bring them back to the warehouse unfortunately. every time i had packages go "undelivered" according to customers is on the days i did huge apartment complex runs. never again.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

I've had some rough apartment blocks as well, quite a few, but I do agree that going to each apt first before leaving packages at the leasing office is something amazon is almost certainly expecting us to do, since FedEx and USPS do it. Amazon knows how long we spend at each spot and won't have a problem identifying drivers (if they want to) who consistently spends 5 minutes in a complex that takes 25 on average. That they aren't terminating drivers now for taking the easy way out (that we know of) doesn't mean they aren't amassing the data they can use to prune drivers in the future. Not being employees, they can't order us one way or the other, but remember we all have our movements tracked to a degree that'd make George Orwell cringe. We're the guinea pigs in this and you know they'll continue to fine tune this system as they see fit. Just my two cents.

Also, not sure if you guys know this, but when you mark a delivery as completed or not, you are geo-pinged via GPS at that moment. If you are sitting in your car a block away from the delivery and mark a package as undeliverable, you are setting yourself up for problems, especially if the package goes missing. Always mark a delivery one way or the other while standing right at the door if you care about your standing with big brother.


----------



## Shangsta

PhoenixFlex said:


> I've had some rough apartment blocks as well, quite a few, but I do agree that going to each apt first before leaving packages at the leasing office is something amazon is almost certainly expecting us to do, since FedEx and USPS do it. Amazon knows how long we spend at each spot and won't have a problem identifying drivers (if they want to) who consistently spends 5 minutes in a complex that takes 25 on average. That they aren't terminating drivers now for taking the easy way out (that we know of) doesn't mean they aren't amassing the data they can use to prune drivers in the future. Not being employees, they can't order us one way or the other, but remember we all have our movements tracked to a degree that'd make George Orwell cringe. We're the guinea pigs in this and you know they'll continue to fine tune this system as they see fit. Just my two cents.
> 
> Also, not sure if you guys know this, but when you mark a delivery as completed or not, you are geo-pinged via GPS at that moment. If you are sitting in your car a block away from the delivery and mark a package as undeliverable, you are setting yourself up for problems, especially if the package goes missing. Always mark a delivery one way or the other while standing right at the door if you care about your standing with big brother.


I imagine amazon will eventually demand we deliver packages to apartment doors but notice it wasnt in the most recent contract. Its not just about saving time for me, its the signature. You dont get "a customer could not find their package" emails when you go to the leasing office.

I believe we are judged by making our blocks, on time deliveries and successful deliveries as the weekly summary shows.

If you live in constant fear of deactivation you will be like those uber drivers who drive for less than minimum wage and give passengers mints, bottled water and their aux cord. I will never stoop to that.

I know though that Amazon needs drivers like me. I am fast, I work well with the warehouse people, I am accurate and get some packages to people other drivers mark undeliverable. I may use unconventional methods to get the job done faster but the important thing is I get the job done.

As for the GPS, while its true Amazon could track us. I am not that worried about it, when I call support to say I am at an address and the app says I am outside the area they get confused. If those are the same people tracking us via GPS I dont think we have anything to worry about.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

Yes I agree that focusing on a fear of deactivation will suck the joy right out of your day like nothing else! Was just putting in my two cents that if you noticeably cut corners it's likely that there will be consequences, if not now then in the future. It's not those support folks keeping track of our GPS pings. It's data going in the database.


----------



## limepro

Update released tonight and it appears no more blocking it. I didn't play around with it much as I always do the updates but from what I did it wouldn't let me login without doing it.


----------



## kmatt

What do you guys think the ratio is to Prime Now drivers/Logistic drivers? We only have Prime Now in my market.


----------



## Shangsta

kmatt said:


> What do you guys think the ratio is to Prime Now drivers/Logistic drivers? We only have Prime Now in my market.


In my region we have five prime now locations and two logistics locations.


----------



## aeiou_-

Can we change our warehouse? I just got accepted and chose a random one. What's the difference between. Primenow and .com? I should have asked first.


----------



## limepro

aeiou_- said:


> Can we change our warehouse? I just got accepted and chose a random one. What's the difference between. Primenow and .com? I should have asked first.


Prime now 2 hour blocks + tips, logistics you get no tips. If the warehouse you picked starts with a U you picked prime now if not then it's logistics. If you would rather do Prime Now for tips clear cache on phone and pick again.


----------



## kmatt

They are now making everyone upgrade to the new app version. 
"You need to install the latest version now before you can continue delivering."


----------



## aeiou_-

limepro said:


> Prime now 2 hour blocks + tips, logistics you get no tips. If the warehouse you picked starts with a U you picked prime now if not then it's logistics. If you would rather do Prime Now for tips clear cache on phone and pick again.


What do you find is better? Is it minimum $18 either way? I read some people not liking prime now.


----------



## kmatt

aeiou_- said:


> What do you find is better? Is it minimum $18 either way? I read some people not liking prime now.


If you are a "go with the flow" laid back kind of guy/gal then go with logistics. If you have tremendous finger eye coordination and are super competitive and can handle the pressure of the clock then go with prime now.


----------



## limepro

aeiou_- said:


> What do you find is better? Is it minimum $18 either way? I read some people not liking prime now.


Both are $18 base, prime now is super competitive.


----------



## Sasha

PhoenixFlex said:


> I've had some rough apartment blocks as well, quite a few, but I do agree that going to each apt first before leaving packages at the leasing office is something amazon is almost certainly expecting us to do, since FedEx and USPS do it. Amazon knows how long we spend at each spot and won't have a problem identifying drivers (if they want to) who consistently spends 5 minutes in a complex that takes 25 on average. That they aren't terminating drivers now for taking the easy way out (that we know of) doesn't mean they aren't amassing the data they can use to prune drivers in the future. Not being employees, they can't order us one way or the other, but remember we all have our movements tracked to a degree that'd make George Orwell cringe. We're the guinea pigs in this and you know they'll continue to fine tune this system as they see fit. Just my two cents.
> 
> Also, not sure if you guys know this, but when you mark a delivery as completed or not, you are geo-pinged via GPS at that moment. If you are sitting in your car a block away from the delivery and mark a package as undeliverable, you are setting yourself up for problems, especially if the package goes missing. Always mark a delivery one way or the other while standing right at the door if you care about your standing with big brother.


I see and read many people compare flex drivers to UPS, FEDEX or USPS but forget to make ONE MAJOR difference.....THAT IS those guys are all employees and actually GET paid for every second they perform WORK...they get paid hourly and over time so it is absolutely to their benefit not only to get the job done and do it well, yet get paid extra!!!!! Amazon says a BLOCK...4 hours used to be but new contract says a block which means the time you pick up packages till you attempt or deliver the last one at on your time and cost.....they only pay you for 4 hours so called yet give you many packages and accept you to do the JOB that UPS and FED EX employees do that actually get paid for it....................It just simply doesnt work like that,. 
If AMAZON actually paid the drivers properly and had calculated properly the exact traffic considerations, complex situations gate situations and had considered and taken all that into considerations and paid the drivers properly, every singly driver on this fourm will be more than happy to attempt to deliver or deliver for that reason because they are getting compensated.....BUT when you get 50-60 to 75-80 packages and given only 4 hours to drive your own car with out any specialize privilege of double parking or stopping in places for a quick drop off such as the UPS and FED ex trucks do, then that is a JOKE.....Amazon gets whats amazon pays for....if they need better quality service making sure every door is attempted or people are not taking short cuts then can properly compensate people...but when you have gun to your head and only 4 hours or it is FREE work.......YOU GOT TO PLAY THEIR OWN GAME I will still take extra packages back if it requires more than 4 hours and then if some thing comes up, you let the court decide on the real definition of the independent contractor or employee..................UBER is paying the price for it, AMAZON will be next


----------



## PhoenixFlex

Well, won't you actually be paying the price if you don't attempt to deliver all packages as required in the updated contract, and get deactivated?


----------



## kmatt

Sasha said:


> I see and read many people compare flex drivers to UPS, FEDEX or USPS but forget to make ONE MAJOR difference.....THAT IS those guys are all employees and actually GET paid for every second they perform WORK...they get paid hourly and over time so it is absolutely to their benefit not only to get the job done and do it well, yet get paid extra!!!!! Amazon says a BLOCK...4 hours used to be but new contract says a block which means the time you pick up packages till you attempt or deliver the last one at on your time and cost.....they only pay you for 4 hours so called yet give you many packages and accept you to do the JOB that UPS and FED EX employees do that actually get paid for it....................It just simply doesnt work like that,.
> If AMAZON actually paid the drivers properly and had calculated properly the exact traffic considerations, complex situations gate situations and had considered and taken all that into considerations and paid the drivers properly, every singly driver on this fourm will be more than happy to attempt to deliver or deliver for that reason because they are getting compensated.....BUT when you get 50-60 to 75-80 packages and given only 4 hours to drive your own car with out any specialize privilege of double parking or stopping in places for a quick drop off such as the UPS and FED ex trucks do, then that is a JOKE.....Amazon gets whats amazon pays for....if they need better quality service making sure every door is attempted or people are not taking short cuts then can properly compensate people...but when you have gun to your head and only 4 hours or it is FREE work.......YOU GOT TO PLAY THEIR OWN GAME I will still take extra packages back if it requires more than 4 hours and then if some thing comes up, you let the court decide on the real definition of the independent contractor or employee..................UBER is paying the price for it, AMAZON will be next


At least Prime Now is realistic most of the time with the routes. There is actually a supervisor there picking the routes to stay within the 2 hour block. Logisitics sounds like they pick an area to deliver and then throw random shit in there not close that probably wasn't delivered earlier. If I had to bet, I think Amazon created this program (logistics) to f*ck with UPS/Fedex to lower their rates to deliver. Once they come to an agreement with one of them that is agreeable to Amazon then they will dump the logistics program as it seems it is not working out so great anyway. If I were the CEO of UPS/Fedex I would call Amazon's bluff and stick to my guns.


----------



## miauber1x831

PhoenixFlex said:


> Also, not sure if you guys know this, but when you mark a delivery as completed or not, you are geo-pinged via GPS at that moment. If you are sitting in your car a block away from the delivery and mark a package as undeliverable, you are setting yourself up for problems, especially if the package goes missing. Always mark a delivery one way or the other while standing right at the door if you care about your standing with big brother.


Today I had about 10 deliveries to make in an apartment complex that spanned a few blocks. I attempted delivery at every door, but didn't mark the ones where nobody was home as undeliverable because I knew I was going to try and deliver them again later at the leasing office. When I got to the leasing office I was told that they wouldn't accept packages so I went ahead and marked them as undeliverable, one after another, in that very spot. According to what you are saying this would give the appearance that I didn't actually attempt delivery at the doors, when I in fact did. How would you go about handling that situation? Mark each one as undeliverable at the door and then go into the itinerary and choose "re-attempt delivery" at the leasing office if they are willing to take packages? And if I were to do that, wouldn't that present a problem with trying "Add deliveries to this stop" so that multiple stops can be delivered at once?


----------



## flexology

chefseth said:


> Last Fall, I opted out of the new ToA Uber sent out to partners. This was directly on the heels of the court rulings against Uber in Ca and MA regarding employment status. The same arbitration language was used by Uber so it sounds pretty much like Amazon dealing with inevitable class-action lawsuits brought against them in the future.
> 
> I have not felt any repercussions or retaliatory practices for opting out of the arbitration agreement in Uber's ToA. I probably won't opt out this time with Amazon's new ToA, mostly because I think Amazon doesn't suck as much as Uber generally does. (But thanks to both for all the low-hanging fruit.)


That sounds promising. My only concern would be that Amazon could much more easily hide the retaliation than Uber could. Uber seems like it's more algorithmic (meaning more of a paper trail) whereas Amazon always has a middleman in between the computers and the drivers, ergo the ever-present cronyism and nepotism, and I can only imagine how bad they would make it if the call came down from up high.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

kmatt said:


> At least Prime Now is realistic most of the time with the routes. There is actually a supervisor there picking the routes to stay within the 2 hour block. Logisitics sounds like they pick an area to deliver and then throw random shit in there not close that probably wasn't delivered earlier. If I had to bet, I think Amazon created this program (logistics) to f*ck with UPS/Fedex to lower their rates to deliver. Once they come to an agreement with one of them that is agreeable to Amazon then they will dump the logistics program as it seems it is not working out so great anyway. If I were the CEO of UPS/Fedex I would call Amazon's bluff and stick to my guns.


I work on the logistics side and although the routing and package load estimation is far from perfect, I do think the 4-hour blocks I get done in 3 hours or less balance out the blocks that take 5 hours (or rarely more). I really should keep track of my daily time and see how it works out. If I found my overall average was over 4 hours to do a 4 hour block then I would reconsider doing this gig.


----------



## UTX1

limepro said:


> Update released tonight and it appears no more blocking it. I didn't play around with it much as I always do the updates but from what I did it wouldn't let me login without doing it.


Yup. Finally put the part of the script that executes version check at startup.
This probably kills airplane for good, unless someone has any crafty ideas....


----------



## aeiou_-

UTX1 said:


> Yup. Finally put the part of the script that executes version check at startup.
> This probably kills airplane for good, unless someone has any crafty ideas....


Is there a refresh button? Or does it automatically do that when you open the app?


----------



## PhoenixFlex

miauber1x831 said:


> Today I had about 10 deliveries to make in an apartment complex that spanned a few blocks. I attempted delivery at every door, but didn't mark the ones where nobody was home as undeliverable because I knew I was going to try and deliver them again later at the leasing office. When I got to the leasing office I was told that they wouldn't accept packages so I went ahead and marked them as undeliverable, one after another, in that very spot. According to what you are saying this would give the appearance that I didn't actually attempt delivery at the doors, when I in fact did. How would you go about handling that situation? Mark each one as undeliverable at the door and then go into the itinerary and choose "re-attempt delivery" at the leasing office if they are willing to take packages? And if I were to do that, wouldn't that present a problem with trying "Add deliveries to this stop" so that multiple stops can be delivered at once?


The way I handle this scenario is to first stop at the leasing office any time I go to any apartment complex and say "hey, I have some packages, if ppl are not home can I bring them back here and leave them with you?" That way I know ahead of time. I also ask for a map of the complex, which they almost always have, which speeds things along. Then I go knocking on doors. If ppl aren't home and I know the office won't take packages, I mark it as undeliverable while still at the person's door. If the office does accept them I batch together the leftovers at the end so only one signature is required.

In your actual case, though, I would have done what you did and marked them as undeliverable at the leasing office, I assume some of the packages were delivered and thus if amazon was looking into it, they'd know you did spend some time actually knocking on doors. In general though I think it pays to stop at the office first so you don't get caught in that scenario. And the map can be really handy in navigating a sprawling complex.


----------



## UTX1

kmatt said:


> If I had to bet, I think Amazon created this program (logistics) to f*ck with UPS/Fedex to lower their rates to deliver.


This is a well-assessed observation. Have not noticed anyone bring up this point before.
If they did, I missed it. Here it is though and it's worth mentioning now and/or again.

The leverage created by Amazon rolling out their own branded delivery network,
complete with it's own fleet of Boeing 767 jets (Prime Air) could arguably have been
designed as a point of leverage to use in rate negotiations with other carriers.
Not to replace them, just a means by which to cause them to capitulate.

Maybe / maybe not. It is constructive to think forward though and that's forward thinking.

I feel so used....


----------



## Shangsta

kmatt said:


> At least Prime Now is realistic most of the time with the routes. There is actually a supervisor there picking the routes to stay within the 2 hour block. Logisitics sounds like they pick an area to deliver and then throw random shit in there not close that probably wasn't delivered earlier. If I had to bet, I think Amazon created this program (logistics) to f*ck with UPS/Fedex to lower their rates to deliver. Once they come to an agreement with one of them that is agreeable to Amazon then they will dump the logistics program as it seems it is not working out so great anyway. If I were the CEO of UPS/Fedex I would call Amazon's bluff and stick to my guns.


Also a logistics driver who would vouch this isnt true. Since my first week I have never had a block take longer than 3 hours on logistics and because I can reject packages I dont end up on wild goose chases.


----------



## aeiou_-

Shangsta said:


> Also a logistics driver who would vouch this isnt true. Since my first week I have never had a block take longer than 3 hours on logistics and because I can reject packages I dont end up on wild goose chases.


So let's say on my first day I notice a package wwwaaaayyyy out of the way, can I reject it? Or will that give the wrong impression about me immediately.


----------



## UTX1

Shangsta said:


> Also a logistics driver who would vouch this isnt true. Since my first week I have never had a block take longer than 3 hours on logistics and because I can reject packages I dont end up on wild goose chases.


The part about random shit is way off, but did you read Kmatt's theory about why Flex exists ?
Might hold some water... I think Amazon is totally capable of creating an entire network wide program, 
just to mess with any organization unwilling to go along and get along.


----------



## kmatt

aeiou_- said:


> So let's say on my first day I notice a package wwwaaaayyyy out of the way, can I reject it? Or will that give the wrong impression about me immediately.


The only safe bet is to deliver everything they give you regardless of time. It's ****ed up but at least you will be able to sleep at night.


----------



## Shangsta

kmatt said:


> The only safe bet is to deliver everything they give you regardless of time. It's &%[email protected]!*ed up but at least you will be able to sleep at night.


It really depends on the warehouse. At mine you iust explain this one is nowhere near the other packages. (The two letter/number combination jn the top right corner of the box says what region the delivery is going to) Most of the time they apologize and take it back. I have heard of some people at other warehouses saying "take it or forfeit the block." So it just depends.

I would just ask them to take it back, if they say no. Its not a big deal you take it and go but to not even try is a bad idea. Once you drive unnecessary miles you start losing money. And thats why we do this right? You are delivering to make money.


----------



## Shangsta

kmatt said:


> If I had to bet, I think Amazon created this program (logistics) to f*ck with UPS/Fedex to lower their rates to deliver. Once they come to an agreement with one of them that is agreeable to Amazon then they will dump the logistics program as it seems it is not working out so great anyway. If I were the CEO of UPS/Fedex I would call Amazon's bluff and stick to my guns.


Actually amazon makes good money on the logistics program. They pay us less than drivers when you consider they dont have to provide benefits, a car, pay for gas. Etc.

Amazon does use ups sometimes for delivery. They use them for certain routes.

Another reason amazon needs logistics drivers is we drive places trucks cannot. I get plenty of dirt road and rural deliveries that would be difficult for a big truck to make.


----------



## UTX1

kmatt said:


> If I had to bet, I think Amazon created this program (logistics) to f*ck with UPS/Fedex to lower their rates to deliver. Once they come to an agreement with one of them that is agreeable to Amazon then they will dump the logistics program as it seems it is not working out so great anyway. If I were the CEO of UPS/Fedex I would call Amazon's bluff and stick to my guns.


Ya, this is what I was referring to. Forget about conspiracies and silly business.
Amazon is large enough to go from competitor to predator. Even Wal-Mart is a target.
(I guess Target is too). If UPS or even THE POST OFFICE would refuse to do as their told,
why not rub their nose in the poo ?

As mentioned before, they'll not soon be done with UPS or FEDEX or USPS.
Some routes are just better left to them, due to existing route schedules,
rural delivery areas and other cost factors. When Flex is the best choice,
then those route will go Flex. Others will go otherwise.

For sure though, the Prime Now volume won't go to UPS and the same days will remain in-house, 
even if fulfilled by contracted 3rd parties. I guess we're all 3rd parties in a way.


----------



## flexology

As far as logistics and building out their own fleet of white vans, basically a few years ago Amazon was guaranteeing deliveries before Christmas, but that was a particularly huge year for e-commerce, and so Fedex/UPS couldn't handle the load and lots of presents arrived after the 25th. At that point Amazon had enough. If it were just about capacity Fedex/UPS could just hire more drivers, except for the fact that they just can't, so Amazon cleverly now does this Flex thing where they bring in people off the street, or from their warehouses, to use their own cars to do deliveries. When they need capacity they basically have it on-demand, like a utility like water or electricity. Instead of digging ditches and putting pipes in the ground their infrastructure for this utility consists of a couple of apps and whole lotta psychology.


----------



## miauber1x831

Shangsta said:


> Also a logistics driver who would vouch this isnt true. Since my first week I have never had a block take longer than 3 hours on logistics and because I can reject packages I don't end up on wild goose chases.


My routes have consistently taken me 2-3 hours for a long time now, but I got the route from hell today that consisted entirely of businesses, apartment complexes and a college campus. Completed it in just over 4 hours. I'm calculating my time from when I get to the warehouse to the time I drop off my last package (or return to the warehouse if needed). Is everybody else calculating their time the same way when discussing block length?


----------



## Sasha

no doubt to use as leverage to negotiate rates with others but also lower costs per package based on what they have now with independent slaves of contractors

Marley they have been loading up more packages per route to get to keep the drivers out for the at least 4 some drivers being packaged back and son affraid of deactivation just work for free......forget the past look forward and see how those 3 hour 40-50 packages are gone and the new 70-80 packages per block for logistic become a norm.....Amazon has now defined in writting what a block means and had nothing to do with 4 hours yet every thing to do with what you pick up and must deliver as a block with no specific numbers attached to it....so forget the $18 base if you work 5 6 hours to do the actual block for more packages now the base is like $12-14 per hour which makes more financial sense for amazon....more packages delivered so less pay is going out...so purpose of new updates space contract is to smash base pay and get more work done period.


----------



## kmatt

Sasha said:


> no doubt to use as leverage to negotiate rates with others but also lower costs per package based on what they have now with independent slaves of contractors
> 
> Marley they have been loading up more packages per route to get to keep the drivers out for the at least 4 some drivers being packaged back and son affraid of deactivation just work for free......forget the past look forward and see how those 3 hour 40-50 packages are gone and the new 70-80 packages per block for logistic become a norm.....Amazon has now defined in writting what a block means and had nothing to do with 4 hours yet every thing to do with what you pick up and must deliver as a block with no specific numbers attached to it....so forget the $18 base if you work 5 6 hours to do the actual block for more packages now the base is like $12-14 per hour which makes more financial sense for amazon....more packages delivered so less pay is going out...so purpose of new updates space contract is to smash base pay and get more work done period.


Run to prime now as fast as you can!


----------



## miauber1x831

Sasha said:


> no doubt to use as leverage to negotiate rates with others but also lower costs per package based on what they have now with independent slaves of contractors
> 
> Marley they have been loading up more packages per route to get to keep the drivers out for the at least 4 some drivers being packaged back and son affraid of deactivation just work for free......forget the past look forward and see how those 3 hour 40-50 packages are gone and the new 70-80 packages per block for logistic become a norm.....Amazon has now defined in writting what a block means and had nothing to do with 4 hours yet every thing to do with what you pick up and must deliver as a block with no specific numbers attached to it....so forget the $18 base if you work 5 6 hours to do the actual block for more packages now the base is like $12-14 per hour which makes more financial sense for amazon....more packages delivered so less pay is going out...so purpose of new updates space contract is to smash base pay and get more work done period.


This sounds like a no-brainer for Amazon to maximize their profits. One issue though: a sedan does not provide unlimited space. I have a tough time fitting 50 packages in there. How would they expect me to get 70-80 in there?


----------



## Shangsta

miauber1x831 said:


> My routes have consistently taken me 2-3 hours for a long time now, but I got the route from hell today that included entirely of businesses, apartment complexes and a college campus. Completed it in just over 4 hours. I'm calculating my time from when I get to the warehouse to the time I drop off my last package (or return to the warehouse if needed). Is everybody else calculating their time the same way when discussing block length?


Same, I include the load times in my driving. We have a loading dock so it takes 15 minutes maximum to get in and out.


----------



## Shangsta

miauber1x831 said:


> This sounds like a no-brainer for Amazon to maximize their profits. One issue though: a sedan does not provide unlimited space. I have a tough time fitting 50 packages in there. How would they expect me to get 70-80 in there?


Depends where you drive. At some warehouses if your car is full they let you leave the rest.

Then again some people drive SUVs and Vans and so they cant play the space card.


----------



## miauber1x831

Once in a while I get sent to a loading dock, which I much prefer. But 9 out of 10 times I have to line up in the warehouse (often times after waiting outside for 20-25 minutes before being allowed in) and then wait for everybody else to finish loading (which strips me of another 5-1o minutes) before I am let out of the warehouse. It's pretty terrible.


----------



## UTX1

flexology said:


> ...basically a few years ago Amazon was guaranteeing deliveries before Christmas, but that was a particularly huge year for e-commerce, and so Fedex/UPS couldn't handle the load and lots of presents arrived after the 25th. At that point Amazon had enough.


This was xmas 2013 and I remember this spectacle.
Amazon sent millions of $20 gift cards as apologies.
Promised pkg deliveries by the 25th from these carriers were like 82 and 84% ontime.
So that holiday week, something like 1 out of 5 or one out of six promised deliveries
were late (not delivered by the 25th as promised). That's when this Flex "thing" was born.

It was born in a barn with donkeys and goats because there was no room in the Inn.

At least that's when it was conceived. It was actually launched last year and now
we are the bastard children that were begot. May have been incest. ?


----------



## kmatt

UTX1 said:


> This was xmas 2013 and I remember this spectacle.
> Amazon sent millions of $20 gift cards as apologies.
> Promised pkg deliveries by the 25th from these carriers were like 82 and 84% ontime.
> So that holiday week, something like 1 out of 5 or one out of six promised deliveries
> were late (not delivered by the 25th as promised). That's when this Flex "thing" was born.
> 
> It was born in a barn with donkeys and goats because there was no room in the Inn.


It's classic Amazon. Fight with others for your right to work as an easily replacable contractor or temp employee. Also, I would bet that only 5% of Amazon's workforce are full-time W-2 employees and they mostly live in Seattle.


----------



## flexology

Sasha said:


> Marley they have been loading up more packages per route to get to keep the drivers out for the at least 4 some drivers being packaged back and son affraid of deactivation just work for free......forget the past look forward and see how those 3 hour 40-50 packages are gone and the new 70-80 packages per block for logistic become a norm.....Amazon has now defined in writting what a block means and had nothing to do with 4 hours yet every thing to do with what you pick up and must deliver as a block with no specific numbers attached to it....so forget the $18 base if you work 5 6 hours to do the actual block for more packages now the base is like $12-14 per hour which makes more financial sense for amazon....more packages delivered so less pay is going out...so purpose of new updates space contract is to smash base pay and get more work done period.


It's true, at this point technically there is nothing stopping Amazon from giving you 150 packages for $72 just to test the upper bound of driver desperation. An arbitrator would only show you the terms of the contract you implicitly signed and basically tell you "too bad."


----------



## UTX1

miauber1x831 said:


> One issue though: a sedan does not provide unlimited space.
> I have a tough time fitting 50 packages in there.
> 
> How would they expect me to get 70-80 in there?


How ? I really don't know. The thinking probably goes something along these lines:


----------



## GMan01

miauber1x831 said:


> I've always been under the impression that those Notes are supposed to be used for details about the delivery stop in general, for other Flex users to make use of in future deliveries to that spot. Not notes that the customer will receive for information about that particular delivery. Am I wrong?


No sure,knock on wood I haven't received any nasty emails


----------



## GMan01

Shangsta said:


> You enter a name when you choose receptionist too. I put the name and leasing office in parenthesis. The reason i dont use "given to household member or individual" is that you do not get a signature. when you choose receptionist they have to sign for it.


I've come across where leasing offices take packages but don't want to sign


----------



## flexology

kmatt said:


> Also, I would bet that only 5% of Amazon's workforce are full-time W-2 employees and they mostly live in Seattle.


Ya know, those bubbles they're building out there are a metaphor. It reminds me of how the "Tell us what you flex for" competition was kind of shocking in its naivete. That was the first glimpse I had of their decision making process and perspective. Dear Amazon, please don't leave the marketing interns in charge of the Flex drivers. That is all.


----------



## UTX1

GMan01 said:


> I've come across where leasing offices take packages but don't want to sign


This is a little odd. Not wanting to acknowledge that they have custody of the packages
in their own secure mailroom as it were. Do you think they might pilfer the packages ?

Was this in Lewisville ?


----------



## BaitNSwitch

They have pushed the limits up to 50 - 60 packages. However, the market will correct itself if they try to add more. It usually does. Flex workers will get pissed off feel overworked and under-compensated and go work for other alternatives and the cycle will continue

I don't understand these businesses. They try to pay as little as possible without understanding that there are humans working for them who have free will.

Ah now I understand why these companies get such big boners thinking about robots doing their dirty work. Robots don't complain


----------



## gaj

aeiou_- said:


> So let's say on my first day I notice a package wwwaaaayyyy out of the way, can I reject it? Or will that give the wrong impression about me immediately.


Depends on the warehouse. In Phoenix, they are happy to take back packages that are a clear mis-sort. (Each package has a route number on it, and the list of routes that are supposed to be on the cart are printed out and hung on the cart. If you get a package with a route number not on the list, it will most likely be way out of your way.)

g


----------



## UTX1

BaitNSwitch said:


> Ah now I understand why these companies get such big boners
> thinking about robots doing their dirty work. Robots don't complain


And there is the ultimate difference:
We don't need to think about robots.... It just happens naturally.


----------



## Htownflex

$72 dollars for a 4 hour shifts is what i work for. They dont take into acct the tolls gas car or my health. Remeber we are contractors, not employees, equal playing field.

7 blocks in, i learn to always check the iternary before i leave the wharehouse. Anything on the otherside of town i show to the wharehouse guy and they see its not the orginal route.
2nd. Recalculating the gps and planning the route ahead time saves a headache. No better way to mess up your day than to go back to the same complex 2 different times.
3rd. I drop all packages off...i rather jump a gated community than to drive back thru traffic back to the wharehouse. Customer recieve the email thier package is there;instantly. I did my end of the hustle.

This is a gig i do for extra money that i like becuase of the quick money into my bank acct the next day; more legal than the deliveries i use to do. I am curious to see how my taxes well workout this yr, that well determine if its worth it ir not.


----------



## UTX1

Htownflex said:


> This is a gig i do for extra money that i like becuase of the quick money into my bank acct the next day; more legal than the deliveries i use to do.
> I am curious to see how my taxes well workout this yr, that well determine if its worth it ir not.


Not meaning to pry, but what did you used to deliver and how did it pay ?


----------



## konoplya

UTX1 said:


> Not meaning to pry, but what did you used to deliver and how did it pay ?


cocaine's a helluva drug


----------



## prosidius

To those delivering to apartment complexes, how do you handle them when there is no leasing office? At least in my area, very few complexes have a leasing office. I usually try to get into the secure lobby and leave packages at each door but if I can't, I leave the packages in the mailroom.


----------



## GMan01

UTX1 said:


> This is a little odd. Not wanting to acknowledge that they have custody of the packages
> in their own secure mailroom as it were. Do you think they might pilfer the packages ?
> Was this in Lewisville ?


No Roanoke I think I'm going to start taking notes on what apt accept packages and the ones that don't


----------



## PhoenixFlex

prosidius said:


> To those delivering to apartment complexes, how do you handle them when there is no leasing office? At least in my area, very few complexes have a leasing office. I usually try to get into the secure lobby and leave packages at each door but if I can't, I leave the packages in the mailroom.


If there's no office I treat apartments like single family homes. If I see a resident, though, I will ask if there is a leasing office nearby, even if I don't see one, because here in Phoenix at least there is sometimes one leasing office that handles several adjacent complexes. Usually there's a sign posted somewhere to this effect as well. This sounds like a pain but can actually simplify things because there's a good chance you'll be delivering to more than one of their properties anyways.

If I see no leasing office, no sign, and no resident to ask questions of, especially if I have a lot of packages, I knock on random doors until I find someone to ask. People have always been happy to answer my question.


----------



## UTX1

prosidius said:


> To those delivering to apartment complexes, how do you handle them when there is no leasing office? At least in my area, very few complexes have a leasing office. I usually try to get into the secure lobby and leave packages at each door but if I can't, I leave the packages in the mailroom.


Most times, if there's any level of security in the apartment building
the package will be safe for a few hours until the customer gets home
so package gets dropped at the customer's door. This has worked ok for me.
Next best choice when there's not a leasing office or mgmt. is offsite/absentee.

Sadly enough, when the building is secure the party most likely to
steal a package from a customer's front door is one of their own neighbors.
People who smile and waive to each other when on their way off to work.

They wish each other a nice day and then covet their neighbors ox and ass.
Especially the ass, you know? I find myself quite fond of donkeys.


----------



## UTX1

GMan01 said:


> No Roanoke I think I'm going to start taking notes on what apt accept packages and the ones that don't


Roanoke. That's close to the Haslet FC. 
DDA3 territory, more or less.
Any good news from the west side ?


----------



## GMan01

UTX1 said:


> Roanoke. That's close to the Haslet FC.
> DDA3 territory, more or less.
> Any good news from the west side ?


No I'm waiting I live in Haslet


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

aeiou_- said:


> So let's say on my first day I notice a package wwwaaaayyyy out of the way, can I reject it? Or will that give the wrong impression about me immediately.


I had one of those yesterday. The 'route' (or whatever) number was actually in the area I was delivering, but the actual address was 15 miles away from that (and confirmed by Google). I took it back and they had no problem with me doing that.


----------



## Shangsta

prosidius said:


> To those delivering to apartment complexes, how do you handle them when there is no leasing office? At least in my area, very few complexes have a leasing office. I usually try to get into the secure lobby and leave packages at each door but if I can't, I leave the packages in the mailroom.


My area has so many condos so obviously there is no leasing office.

If its a decent area I leave it at the door. If they have a porch or patio I will throw it there and leave the amazon note on the door where they can find their package. "I mark it as in a safe location."


----------



## Shangsta

I delivered to a new apartment last week and while there leasing office doesnt take packages. They have a secure mailroom that is like an amazon locker. Put in the apartment number and stick the box in. Gonna make our job easier if more do that.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

Shangsta said:


> I delivered to a new apartment last week and while there leasing office doesnt take packages. They have a secure mailroom that is like an amazon locker. Put in the apartment number and stick the box in. Gonna make our job easier if more do that.


I delivered to an apt complex last week that had an actual amazon locker in it, but I sure could not get that to work. Scanning bar code, etc, no luck. Support couldn't help either. Fortunately the customer was home.


----------



## danadiana

I did 63 packages in 2 1/2 hrs, that's a record for me!


----------



## Shangsta

danadiana said:


> I did 63 packages in 2 1/2 hrs, that's a record for me!


That is pretty good! Lots of multiples? Few apartments?


----------



## danadiana

Shangsta said:


> That is pretty good! Lots of multiples? Few apartments?


Yes, no apartments, several deliveries with houses right next to each other, so I parked then grabbed them all and walked. And one house had 4 packages, i love those.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

danadiana said:


> I did 63 packages in 2 1/2 hrs, that's a record for me!


Bet that felt good! Margarita time!


----------



## Flexxx

So I received an email from Accurate Background asking me for additional information: "The Address History retrieved by the SSN submitted did not match name of candidate."

They only asked me to confirm my address, ssn and name. I'm young so I don't have credit history, bills etc... Will this be a problem?


----------



## Shangsta

Flexxx said:


> So I received an email from Accurate Background asking me for additional information: "The Address History retrieved by the SSN submitted did not match name of candidate."
> 
> They only asked me to confirm my address, ssn and name. I'm young so I don't have credit history, bills etc... Will this be a problem?


No just confirm with accurate information and you should be fine the issue is plenty of people have fake social security numbers that were not issued to them. You may also have a very common name, I would not worry too much.


----------



## Shangsta

danadiana said:


> I did 63 packages in 2 1/2 hrs, that's a record for me!


Hey you were on to something. I did 44 today in 105 minutes, routing was on point. No apartments. Almost 40 dollars an hour today.

Another way you know the routing is poor is when you get to a house and another flex driver already dropped off packages there!


----------



## UTX1

Shangsta said:


> Another way you know the routing is poor is when you get to a house
> and another flex driver already dropped off packages there!


This could be yesterday's package. Also, the routes get manually split sometimes 
without regard to the obvious redundancy of sending two drivers to the same street.

I try to look at the name to as sort of a "yep-i'm-at-the-right-place" thing.
The label has a date near the bottom right side. Sometimes, it's wrong too.


----------



## danadiana

Well my second block is a nightmare, so I'm glad the 1st one was easy, haha


----------



## UTX1

danadiana said:


> Well my second block is a nightmare, so I'm glad the 1st one was easy, haha


Maybe you're only dreaming....Are you sure you're awake ?

#wasthatpillredorblue

(that's not a real hashtag)


----------



## Shangsta

UTX1 said:


> This could be yesterday's package. Also, the routes get manually split sometimes
> without regard to the obvious redundancy of sending two drivers to the same street.
> 
> I try to look at the name to as sort of a "yep-i'm-at-the-right-place" thing.
> The label has a date near the bottom right side. Sometimes, it's wrong too.


The yesterdays package angle makes sense. The manual split makes no sense. And would be ineffiency on Amazons part.


----------



## konoplya

PhoenixFlex said:


> I delivered to an apt complex last week that had an actual amazon locker in it, but I sure could not get that to work. Scanning bar code, etc, no luck. Support couldn't help either. Fortunately the customer was home.


the leasing office are the ones that have the access to the amazon locker. you should also reject those packages at the warehouse. we're not supposed to deliver those.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

It seems like since the update last night you have to scan those "multiple orders" twice for real, there doesn't seem to be a "continue" button to bypass. Anyone else noticed this?


----------



## konoplya

PhoenixFlex said:


> It seems like since the update last night you have to scan those "multiple orders" twice for real, there doesn't seem to be a "continue" button to bypass. Anyone else noticed this?


i scanned fine today. had multiples, you just click "select to deliver together" or whatever and then scan and you're done.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

konoplya said:


> i scanned fine today. had multiples, you just click "select to deliver together" or whatever and then scan and you're done.


Did your app update yesterday? I'm talking about before you get the "deliver together" checkbox.

I'll check it again on my second block tonight. The Phoenix sun could be frying my brain today.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

I had no issues doing a multiple with one scan today.


----------



## Shangsta

PhoenixFlex said:


> It seems like since the update last night you have to scan those "multiple orders" twice for real, there doesn't seem to be a "continue" button to bypass. Anyone else noticed this?


You mean manually editing your delivery groups?

Sometimes it will realize boxes are going to the same building and group them, however if someone spells the Apartment name differently it will act like they are in two different places.


----------



## BaitNSwitch

I don't think we're allowed to "reject" packages. Whatever is on your cart you must deliver. Otherwise you get an email from flex saying you declined to deliver packages.


----------



## Shangsta

BaitNSwitch said:


> I don't think we're allowed to "reject" packages. Whatever is on your cart you must deliver. Otherwise you get an email from flex saying you declined to deliver packages.


Do you guys scan the cart or individual packages? If you do individual packages that isn't totally true, until you scan a package it's not officially assigned to you. I accidently took a missort 20 minutes away from my route once because I scanned the package -- they told me I couldn't give it back. However when I don't scan them and they are mis sorts they take them no problem.


----------



## BaitNSwitch

I think the scan cart thing just started. Which will save some time for sure. Just got the email for the new scan feature today.



Shangsta said:


> If you do individual packages that isn't totally true, until you scan a package it's not officially assigned to you.


Idk if that's true. Don't the warehouse people make sure you scan all that was on your route before you leave? They do for us. If you miss even one, it shows up on their end as route number X.X missing 1 package or whatever.


----------



## Shangsta

BaitNSwitch said:


> I think the scan cart thing just started. Which will save some time for sure. Just got the email for the new scan feature today.
> 
> Idk if that's true. Don't the warehouse people make sure you scan all that was on your route before you leave? They do for us. If you miss even one, it shows up on their end as route number X.X missing 1 package or whatever.


Well we don't scan carts and even if we did I would be uneasy about it, let's say something falls out of the "cart" before they actually get it to you, I'm responsible for a package I never got. Individual is better even if it's slightly slower.

Our warehouse again being busy as it is, they are known to put packages in your cart even if they don't technically belong to your route. Because of people who return packages they didn't finish, or return packages they couldn't fit. Your route can be as little as 7 miles but I have had one as long as 20.

When we leave we give them a number but you also give them

a) ones the barcode would not scan
b) ones that the system says "Do not Deliver"
c) ones that do not fit

At my warehouse if you don't take a block in advance (grab it the day of) you actually sign in on a piece of paper, pretty archaic.


----------



## GMan01

danadiana said:


> Well my second block is a nightmare, so I'm glad the 1st one was easy, haha


You took that 3 hr block today?


----------



## GMan01

Shangsta said:


> Do you guys scan the cart or individual packages? If you do individual packages that isn't totally true, until you scan a package it's not officially assigned to you. I accidently took a missort 20 minutes away from my route once because I scanned the package -- they told me I couldn't give it back. However when I don't scan them and they are mis sorts they take them no problem.


I've had them manually take missorts out AFTER I had scanned them. It only happened once. No issues


----------



## miauber1x831

GMan01 said:


> I've had them manually take missorts out AFTER I had scanned them. It only happened once. No issues


Same here; I've also had that happen. I check the itinerary a little while after I leave the warehouse and I see the package has been removed. I've done it a couple times. They had no problem with me leaving them behind. They were 10+ miles from the rest of my route and I hadn't noticed until I looked at the map after scanning everything at the warehouse.


----------



## konoplya

BaitNSwitch said:


> I think the scan cart thing just started. Which will save some time for sure. Just got the email for the new scan feature today.
> 
> Idk if that's true. Don't the warehouse people make sure you scan all that was on your route before you leave? They do for us. If you miss even one, it shows up on their end as route number X.X missing 1 package or whatever.


are you doing prime or logistics? i don't know about prime. with logistics i just set packages aside that i'm not taking and that's it. i tell them what's going on and they take them away.


----------



## melissafj77

danadiana said:


> Well my second block is a nightmare, so I'm glad the 1st one was easy, haha


 i had a block form hell today i am pretty sure they messedup badly in the warehouse was a mix of appartments business and houses even a kiosk at the mall. some company secuirty took me 20 minutes to get trough the mail room and had to fingertip me and take my picture ( i live in houston energy companies sometimes get crazy like this) for ONE small package but coulndt drop in the front had to go to the maiulroom in the back. took 5 hours and ended up returning 8 stops a couple cause apps leasing office was closed a couple cause the gps wouldnt figure out where it was and the rest because i was done and didnt want to even try. is my first returns in weeks so i am not concern about it but heck it was hell Fun times

btw i asked in my warehouse about the people who bring their spouse, cousin, child ETC with them and they told me that they cant bring them to the WH but there is nothing against taking them in the route with them since we are IC so on weekends i am gonna take my kid to work with me i just drive and he runs out of the car drops the package and runs back  might even slow down for him sometimes


----------



## konoplya

PhoenixFlex said:


> Did your app update yesterday? I'm talking about before you get the "deliver together" checkbox.
> 
> I'll check it again on my second block tonight. The Phoenix sun could be frying my brain today.


yes i got the update last night. which warehouse are you out of?


----------



## BaitNSwitch

konoplya said:


> are you doing prime or logistics? i don't know about prime. with logistics i just set packages aside that i'm not taking and that's it. i tell them what's going on and they take them away.


Logistics. Flex. But I agree with you Shangsta its better to individually scan. I think the head honchos at flex don't keep in constant contact with the amazon warehouse workers. Then they send emails even though the warehouse people say you're good. Better to be on the safe side than get deactivated for some stupid reason.


----------



## konoplya

melissafj77 said:


> i had a block form hell today i am pretty sure they messedup badly in the warehouse was a mix of appartments business and houses even a kiosk at the mall. some company secuirty took me 20 minutes to get trough the mail room and had to fingertip me and take my picture ( i live in houston energy companies sometimes get crazy like this) for ONE small package but coulndt drop in the front had to go to the maiulroom in the back. took 5 hours and ended up returning 8 stops a couple cause apps leasing office was closed a couple cause the gps wouldnt figure out where it was and the rest because i was done and didnt want to even try. is my first returns in weeks so i am not concern about it but heck it was hell Fun times
> 
> btw i asked in my warehouse about the people who bring their spouse, cousin, child ETC with them and they told me that they cant bring them to the WH but there is nothing against taking them in the route with them since we are IC so on weekends i am gonna take my kid to work with me i just drive and he runs out of the car drops the package and runs back  might even slow down for him sometimes


according to the onboarding presentation they're not allowed during the route either.


----------



## prosidius

Sooo I don't know what's up but I'm pretty sure no blocks opened up at 10pm today. At least it didn't show on my app. I was assigned a block but that's not for a week. 

Version 3785


----------



## flexology

Shangsta said:


> Do you guys scan the cart or individual packages? If you do individual packages that isn't totally true, until you scan a package it's not officially assigned to you. I accidently took a missort 20 minutes away from my route once because I scanned the package -- they told me I couldn't give it back. However when I don't scan them and they are mis sorts they take them no problem.


I've never done Logistics so maybe this is a stupid question - but how do you know it's a mis-sort before scanning it, looking at it on the map or itinerary?


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

konoplya said:


> according to the onboarding presentation they're not allowed during the route either.


I'm sure that would legally, at least, hold up about as well as the whole "Amazon leases your vehicle" thing from the agreement. Amazon has no real say on who can ride in your car with you, I'd think, but as mentioned in another thread, it IS a problem if someone rejects packages to fit a passenger.



flexology said:


> I've never done Logistics so maybe this is a stupid question - but how do you know it's a mis-sort before scanning it, looking at it on the map or itinerary?


Well if by mis-sort, one means "it was put on the wrong cart", then it's easy, the route number isn't within the ones listed.

Incidentally, as I mentioned I had a package that was the other factor -- the route number was fine for my delivery area, but it wasn't correct for the actual address. I took it back to the warehouse and they said selecting 'can't find address' and bringing it back was perfectly fine for that. No clue if it'd be an issue if you took one that was in fact physically mis-sorted and you scanned it, though.

As for the issue of scanning the bags, I figure if they are going to give us that option, it's not our responsibility to deal with their mistakes. If something IS put in the wrong bag, that's on them, not us. Haven't come across that yet, though ones not scanned at all do happen a lot...


----------



## PhoenixFlex

konoplya said:


> yes i got the update last night. which warehouse are you out of?


I'm at sky harbor.


----------



## Shangsta

BaitNSwitch said:


> Logistics. Flex. But I agree with you Shangsta its better to individually scan. I think the head honchos at flex don't keep in constant contact with the amazon warehouse workers. Then they send emails even though the warehouse people say you're good. Better to be on the safe side than get deactivated for some stupid reason.


You hit the nail on the head the flex leadership and warehouse folks are on a totally different wavelength. I have been on time for a block but forgot to login so the warehouse person will sign you in manually and tell you no problem. That night you will see an email from Amazon about being late for your block.


----------



## Shangsta

flexology said:


> I've never done Logistics so maybe this is a stupid question - but how do you know it's a mis-sort before scanning it, looking at it on the map or itinerary?


Definitely not a stupid question. The map kind of helps but you cannot see the map until you scan a box. You can tell ahead of time by looking at the actual package. In the top right corner it has two letters and then some numbers. That tells you the region.

Fictional flex cart 
7 packages with KT1000s, 5 packages with KT1005, 10 packages with KT 1010, 4 with KT1015, 2 with KT1020, and 2 MB4000

Those MB4000s are probably mis sorts. Typically packages intended to go out together will have the same first two letters.


----------



## Shangsta

CatchyMusicLover said:


> If something IS put in the wrong bag, that's on them, not us. Haven't come across that yet, though ones not scanned at all do happen a lot...


And see I hate leaving that to chance. If you scan a whole cart assuming you got everything I dont see what would stop amazon from sending you a "You didnt make all your deliveries" email. Infact someone in another thread mentioned this happened to them in Oregon.


----------



## Dawn Tower

prosidius said:


> Sooo I don't know what's up but I'm pretty sure no blocks opened up at 10pm today. At least it didn't show on my app. I was assigned a block but that's not for a week.
> 
> Version 3785


I think there's been three nights this week that blocks didn't open up at 10, including tonight. I'm in Portland, where are you?

It's been hella slow here this week. I've actually started looking for new gigs.


----------



## melissafj77

konoplya said:


> according to the onboarding presentation they're not allowed during the route either.
> 
> View attachment 65951


 I know that is why i asked since they had told me before they were trying to get rid of the "difficult" people iasked hat were they gonna do with those who brought somebody and left them outside the WH and then picked them up in their way out to do the route and was told they can take anybody they want but then each WH seems to have their own rules


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

prosidius said:


> Sooo I don't know what's up but I'm pretty sure no blocks opened up at 10pm today. At least it didn't show on my app. I was assigned a block but that's not for a week.
> 
> Version 3785


 I had the same problem with the 3620 version and ditched it immediately! Froze up on the grab, schedule blocks button didn't show up etc.... 
I updated to the 3758 yesterday and the 10pm grab was not pretty. Screen hung up again on first try, on second try had a delay but was able to grab the block. We'll see how the route goes today.
One more chance tonight for 3758 and if any glitches i'm going back to my trusty 3459 version.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

melissafj77 said:


> i had a block form hell today i am pretty sure they messedup badly in the warehouse was a mix of appartments business and houses even a kiosk at the mall. some company secuirty took me 20 minutes to get trough the mail room and had to fingertip me and take my picture ( i live in houston energy companies sometimes get crazy like this) for ONE small package but coulndt drop in the front had to go to the maiulroom in the back. took 5 hours and ended up returning 8 stops a couple cause apps leasing office was closed a couple cause the gps wouldnt figure out where it was and the rest because i was done and didnt want to even try. is my first returns in weeks so i am not concern about it but heck it was hell Fun times
> 
> btw i asked in my warehouse about the people who bring their spouse, cousin, child ETC with them and they told me that they cant bring them to the WH but there is nothing against taking them in the route with them since we are IC so on weekends i am gonna take my kid to work with me i just drive and he runs out of the car drops the package and runs back  might even slow down for him sometimes


 If anyone is paying attention you're hearing another common thread or "pattern" similar to melissa's. They are getting better at making full use of you for 4 hours but not in any efficient way. Routes take longer, less packages, more miles as well as mixing the routes with commercial, business and residential. 
I have data that shows I was delivering more packages in less miles and less hours even when I was a newbie. It now takes longer, more miles and less packages.

At least that is my observation.


----------



## Qtpa2d

konoplya said:


> the leasing office are the ones that have the access to the amazon locker. you should also reject those packages at the warehouse. we're not supposed to deliver those.


We do deliver those! They're quite easy.


----------



## Qtpa2d

prosidius said:


> To those delivering to apartment complexes, how do you handle them when there is no leasing office? At least in my area, very few complexes have a leasing office. I usually try to get into the secure lobby and leave packages at each door but if I can't, I leave the packages in the mailroom.


Call customer and ask them, otherwise take back to the station.


----------



## Qtpa2d

Shangsta said:


> Actually amazon makes good money on the logistics program. They pay us less than drivers when you consider they dont have to provide benefits, a car, pay for gas. Etc.
> 
> Amazon does use ups sometimes for delivery. They use them for certain routes.
> 
> Another reason amazon needs logistics drivers is we drive places trucks cannot. I get plenty of dirt road and rural deliveries that would be difficult for a big truck to make.


Just a heads up! Amazon Flex is already using outside companies to deliver packages in Phoenix. The company guarantees you 5 days a week of work and pays $14.03/hr. It's the later starting hours right now (1-2p?). The packages that need to be delivered by 9p. I'm sure if this works well, they will continue on with earlier shifts too.


----------



## Sasha

they are gonna be getting to you work most of your 4 your block of not more after reading these forums people staying they get stuff down in 2,hours it's not that the updates independent contractor was a surprised it was born from them reading these fourms

also if they do hire third party company they are not giving them $72 for a block that could be 4 hours plus now they are paying big bills so the $18 an hour base they claim is a deal for Amazon it costs them alit more to hire third parties that in return will agree to pay you $14 an hour that Wil be a better deal than Amazon because now you work guaranteed hours of you work 5 hours you get paid properly instead of gambling for your time we are all gamblers here is you throw the dice hoping you do less get it is always unknown I do this 3,maybe 4 times a month and I like the quick cash but with all the new b.s. it just makes no more sense for me to gamble away it's more fun gambling at the tables rather ruN Amazon at least you enjoy the drinks and the crowd n be happy doing it


----------



## Qtpa2d

Qtpa2d said:


> Just a heads up! Amazon Flex is already using outside companies to deliver packages in Phoenix. The company guarantees you 5 days a week of work and pays $14.03/hr. It's the later starting hours right now (1-2p?). The packages that need to be delivered by 9p. I'm sure if this works well, they will continue on with earlier shifts too.


I forgot to mention this.......I actually spoke to the hiring rep and said I wasn't interested because of the night delivery hours (hard to see, dangerous areas). She said they had some day shifts, but they also had dark starting hours. Huh? Is Flex delivering at 5a now?


----------



## PhoenixFlex

Sasha said:


> they are gonna be getting to you work most of your 4 your block of not more after reading these forums people staying they get stuff down in 2,hours it's not that the updates independent contractor was a surprised it was born from them reading these fourms


They don't need to read these forums to learn that many ppl get 4 hour blocks are done in less time, believe me. They know every detail of when and where you are in your route through your trusty phone app.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

Qtpa2d said:


> Just a heads up! Amazon Flex is already using outside companies to deliver packages in Phoenix. The company guarantees you 5 days a week of work and pays $14.03/hr. It's the later starting hours right now (1-2p?). The packages that need to be delivered by 9p. I'm sure if this works well, they will continue on with earlier shifts too.


Are they offering something beyond the $14, like benefits or something? I don't see the point in working for them otherwise. Is it that you use their vehicle? Do they pay for gas?


----------



## Sweitzeram

It's not Amazon Flex that is using outside companies. It's Amazon Logistics (typically the guys in white vans) .. They've been doing that for a long time now. Flex has only been expanding in Phoenix.. They recently doubled the amount of blocks. These independent companies own their vans and have their own commercial insurance.. They bid around 3 bucks a package to get the contract with Amazon.. We are much less expensive and not going anywhere. They should be the ones worrying not you.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

Qtpa2d said:


> I forgot to mention this.......I actually spoke to the hiring rep and said I wasn't interested because of the night delivery hours (hard to see, dangerous areas). She said they had some day shifts, but they also had dark starting hours. Huh? Is Flex delivering at 5a now?


Ugh, sketchy Phoenix at night can be miserable. During the day, too. Last week I delivered to this guy's house whose front yard was tall piles of junk with no clear path to the front door. I was making my way around these piles when an enormous rottweiler or something lept towards me. I thought I was a goner, or at least some percentage of my anatomy was. Five feet from me, the chain collar stopped his lunge. He was tied so that if you took the most direct route to the front door he couldn't get you. Unfortunately, the most direct route was far from obvious!


----------



## Shangsta

Qtpa2d said:


> We do deliver those! They're quite easy.


Amazon Locker once you get to the locker you press "Im a carrier"

Enter the TBA number and the locker should accept your package.

You scan the box like you normally would and say "delivering to a locker"

I once delivered to a locker but forgot to scan the boxes. You feel like you are scanning them twice so take your time. It is easy and a time saver.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

Shangsta said:


> Amazon Locker once you get to the locker you press "Im a carrier"
> 
> Enter the TBA number and the locker should accept your package.
> 
> You scan the box like you normally would and say "delivering to a locker"
> 
> I once delivered to a locker but forgot to scan the boxes. You feel like you are scanning them twice so take your time. It is easy and a time saver.


I did push "I'm a carrier" and put in the TBA but it would not accept it; support was stumped too. I think there was a misroute in the system somewhere. I've never delivered to a locker before so I'm wondering if we really are supposed to be doing those.


----------



## Shangsta

PhoenixFlex said:


> I did push "I'm a carrier" and put in the TBA but it would not accept it; support was stumped too. I think there was a misroute in the system somewhere. I've never delivered to a locker before so I'm wondering if we really are supposed to be doing those.


I feel like your situation is different from the norm. I get Locker deliveries once every two routes. Usually a couple to a 711. I dont see why we would not get them. They are typically close to my other deliveries.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I have data that shows I was delivering more packages in less miles and less hours even when I was a newbie. It now takes longer, more miles and less packages.
> 
> At least that is my observation.


My observation is that it wavers. The other day I actually delivered into the same area I had previously, including two horrible complexes that takes forever because they are large buildings you have to go in, then go to the next one, park far away, exchange your ID for a fob, etc. The first time the route was 30 stops, with a bunch of other apartment complexes, and took me almost five hours. Second time it was 15 stops, only a couple other complexes, and I finished in enough time that I went back to deliver things that had issues, and then still went back to the warehouse, and did it all in under four hours (had I just lobbed all the 'issues' to the warehouse wouldn't have been been much more than three).
And I've definetly not noticed MOST of the blocks being any bigger than before, if anything they are smaller. Package numbers have been vaering between a small amount and a lot but certainly not more on average.
A lot of it is just luck of the draw, really.


----------



## konoplya

PhoenixFlex said:


> I did push "I'm a carrier" and put in the TBA but it would not accept it; support was stumped too. I think there was a misroute in the system somewhere. I've never delivered to a locker before so I'm wondering if we really are supposed to be doing those.


the only time i got amazon locker packages in my bag was about two months ago or so and i saw them, was about 8 of them, told the guy at the dock saying its a locker, he took them back, came back and said that those shouldn't be in the bags and i never saw them again since then.


----------



## monkeemama17

We get the locker ones all the time and they are easy. They are over at the Plaid Pantry's over here. They are like 7-11 but local.

I did have an interesting experience at the warehouse today. I was supposed to have a 10:30 block that was pre-scheduled. When I got there, the white vans were taking up almost the entire parking lot. Well when I went to get in line to get in after checking in on the app, Tim and Wayne, the supervisors came out and said that no one was going in because there were not enough packages for the vans let alone the flex workers so we were turned away. They did say that we will still get paid so that is good because getting blocks is difficult because of the lack of packages. Maybe I will get one later this afternoon.


----------



## miauber1x831

Man, that would be lovely to get sent home and still get paid.


----------



## monkeemama17

I will have to wait until 2:30 to see if it was true though.


----------



## Shangsta

monkeemama17 said:


> I will have to wait until 2:30 to see if it was true though.


Thats good, they released the blocks they should honor them. With cyber monday coming up we should be busy in the next few weeks.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

I did have an interesting experience at the warehouse today. I was supposed to have a 10:30 block that was pre-scheduled. When I got there, the white vans were taking up almost the entire parking lot. Well when I went to get in line to get in after checking in on the app, Tim and Wayne, the supervisors came out and said that no one was going in because there were not enough packages for the vans let alone the flex workers so we were turned away. They did say that we will still get paid so that is good because getting blocks is difficult because of the lack of packages. Maybe I will get one later this afternoon.[/QUOTE]

Funny, I just posted a new thread about being sent home and blocks cancelled. As well, waiting until 4pm to see if we get paid?
They sent home over 20 drivers today.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

konoplya said:


> the only time i got amazon locker packages in my bag was about two months ago or so and i saw them, was about 8 of them, told the guy at the dock saying its a locker, he took them back, came back and said that those shouldn't be in the bags and i never saw them again since then.


Are you in Phoenix? Which warehouse?


----------



## Sweitzeram

I get amazon lockers at the Phoenix Sky Harbor location on a very regular basis.


----------



## Dawn Tower

monkeemama17 said:


> I will have to wait until 2:30 to see if it was true though.


Funny, I was just reading your post when I got a push notification for a block at 1:30. Easy grab.


----------



## Dawn Tower

PhoenixFlex said:


> I did push "I'm a carrier" and put in the TBA but it would not accept it; support was stumped too. I think there was a misroute in the system somewhere. I've never delivered to a locker before so I'm wondering if we really are supposed to be doing those.


You can just use the scanner on the locker instead. Walk up, scan the box, locker pops open, I toss it in, walk away.


----------



## UTX1

Shangsta said:


> The yesterdays package angle makes sense.
> 
> The manual split makes no sense. And would be ineffiency on Amazons part.


Inefficiency, redundancy and it's wasn't planed out that way, it just happened.
How about this: passing the other flex driver on the other side of the same street ?
This happened to me this past Tuesday when a route was split. I took some, she took some.
About an hour and a half later, same driver turning the corner to leave as I was turning in.
Can not get more inefficient that that....unless it was three drivers, i guess....


----------



## PhoenixFlex

Dawn Tower said:


> You can just use the scanner on the locker instead. Walk up, scan the box, locker pops open, I toss it in, walk away.


Yep, I scanned it first, no dice. It must have just been that package. From the sound of it I'll get another chance before long, but it's curious I've only had the 1 locker so far. Too bad, those would make for nice easy stops!


----------



## UTX1

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> I have data that shows I was delivering more packages in less miles and less hours
> even when I was a newbie. It now takes longer, more miles and less packages.
> 
> At least that is my observation.


Observations are for observers.  You're actually doing this task and we both know
that it is now (on average) MORE of all of those things - miles, packages, time..

Peak season is coming too..


----------



## danadiana

UTX1 said:


> Inefficiency, redundancy and it's wasn't planed out that way, it just happened.
> How about this: passing the other flex driver on the other side of the same street ?
> This happened to me this past Tuesday when a route was split. I took some, she took some.
> About an hour and a half later, same driver turning the corner to leave as I was turning in.
> Can not get more inefficient that that....unless it was three drivers, i guess....


That's happened to me too, and we delivered to the SAME house once. We were right behind each other for like 10 minutes on the same streets, this was in Keller.


----------



## konoplya

PhoenixFlex said:


> Are you in Phoenix? Which warehouse?


i'm out of tolleson


----------



## UTX1

danadiana said:


> That's happened to me too, and we delivered to the SAME house once.
> We were right behind each other for like 10 minutes on the same streets, this was in Keller.


People, I'm not making this stuff up. 
Amazon's left hand and right hand no speekie.
Some days it's actually worse than this.

Here's another driver with the same experience.
(thanks danadiana )

I give you another one folks,

Be ware of these plastic totes with the barcode and the pre-scaned packages
already loaded onto that one code. Theory is, you scan that one barcode and
all the packages will appear in your itinerary. Great theory, but try it in practice.

Now, what if something is physically missing from the tote ?
Might not happen often, but it can happen. Once is too many times.
You have to account for that package. It's not even there.
Sure you tell someone at the warehouse and they fix it and yada yada.

The new process is supposed to save time. If you trust it (I don't) then
far be it from me to cast any doubts on this new, wonderful automation.

When it doesn't work as expected or intended, the time wasted to correct
the error negates any original benefit gained, plus the added aggravation.

Moral: Scan and load your packages, so you know what you have on board.


----------



## monkeemama17

I don't trust the new way for that exact reason.


----------



## monkeemama17

Woo hoo! I got paid for an unexpected day off lol


----------



## Fibonacci's sequins

CatchyMusicLover said:


> I had one of those yesterday. The 'route' (or whatever) number was actually in the area I was delivering, but the actual address was 15 miles away from that (and confirmed by Google). I took it back and they had no problem with me doing that.


That happened to me as well... except they weren't willing to take it back and I went out of my way. Lol but today I had 3000-4000 got a random 7000 and I said "I believe this may be a missort, the numbers are off" and she asked me how many packages I had before taking it back. I'm so happy I asked, it was way out of the way.


----------



## Shangsta

Fibonacci's sequins said:


> That happened to me as well... except they weren't willing to take it back and I went out of my way. Lol but today I had 3000-4000 got a random 7000 and I said "I believe this may be a missort, the numbers are off" and she asked me how many packages I had before taking it back. I'm so happy I asked, it was way out of the way.


Cant hurt to ask! Why add a bunch of mileage to your trip, cuts into our profits and time. Especially when it was their error missorting.


----------



## konoplya

Fibonacci's sequins said:


> That happened to me as well... except they weren't willing to take it back and I went out of my way.


they wouldn't take it back? always ask for a blue vester, they're in charge. the people at the dock have no idea how things work. all they do is move pallets around.


----------



## BaitNSwitch

Cyber monday / Black Friday...how much do they usually pay per hour for those blocks from people who have done it before.

And are they routes from hell? I am assuming they are, aka 60+ backbreaking..


----------



## danadiana

So this holiday season, do we get paid the same amount but get bigger blocks? Or will they raise the amount? I know Farmers Branch has been getting $80 blocks the last few weeks. I imagine more blocks will be available, are they going to lift the 40 hr cut off? Some days I could easily do 3 blocks a day


----------



## Shangsta

danadiana said:


> So this holiday season, do we get paid the same amount but get bigger blocks? Or will they raise the amount? I know Farmers Branch has been getting $80 blocks the last few weeks. I imagine more blocks will be available, are they going to lift the 40 hr cut off? Some days I could easily do 3 blocks a day


My understanding is they only increase pay when they feel they will have a hard time getting drivers. We had a big festival downtown that had a lot of people Uber and Lyfting, the incentive pay is to make you flex instead.

We will see how this holiday season goes but I have a feeling they will just release more blocks. Plenty of people try to get blocks and cant, I expect that to balance out the supply and demand.

Some prime now people have been able to get more than 8 hours of blocks in a day but I have not as a logistics.


----------



## danadiana

I emailed Amazon about switching to Fort Worth when it opens, here's the email I got. Basically no, not a chance.

Hello,

Thank you for contacting Amazon Flex!

You will be able to re-select a different service area only if you have 1) never been scheduled for any delivery blocks and 2) have never accepted any same-day blocks in your selected service area. If you meet the above criteria and wish to re-select a service area, please follow the steps below:

1. In the device settings, navigate to the Apps section and select the Amazon Flex app (the orange icon, titled "Delivery"),
2. Select "Clear Data". This will clear login information, availability and cached data.
3. Log back in to the Amazon Flex app.
4. Select your desired service area when the app asks "Where do you want to deliver today?"

After you have logged in to your desired service area, please note that you will need to set up your availability in the Calendar again.

If you do not meet the above criteria, you will not be able to change your service area or delivery type at this time. We will notify you when it becomes possible to change to a different service area or deliver in multiple areas at once.

Thank you,
*The Amazon Flex Team*


----------



## GMan01

danadiana said:


> I emailed Amazon about switching to Fort Worth when it opens, here's the email I got. Basically no, not a chance.
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for contacting Amazon Flex!
> 
> You will be able to re-select a different service area only if you have 1) never been scheduled for any delivery blocks and 2) have never accepted any same-day blocks in your selected service area. If you meet the above criteria and wish to re-select a service area, please follow the steps below:
> 
> 1. In the device settings, navigate to the Apps section and select the Amazon Flex app (the orange icon, titled "Delivery"),
> 2. Select "Clear Data". This will clear login information, availability and cached data.
> 3. Log back in to the Amazon Flex app.
> 4. Select your desired service area when the app asks "Where do you want to deliver today?"
> 
> After you have logged in to your desired service area, please note that you will need to set up your availability in the Calendar again.
> 
> If you do not meet the above criteria, you will not be able to change your service area or delivery type at this time. We will notify you when it becomes possible to change to a different service area or deliver in multiple areas at once.
> 
> Thank you,
> *The Amazon Flex Team*


Yeah I got the same response I live in Saginaw and would prefer Haslet


----------



## cco

I used to deliver in Houston/UTX1 HUMBLE and i requested my region be changed to dallas 6 weeks ago because i moved, the request was granted and i have been delivering in dallas-ft.worth/DDA 1 farmers branch, however after my app updated yesterday,i picked a block and my app directed me to travel to Houston/UTX1 HUMBLE, when i checked my region in my app it still had dallas-ft.worth as my region and my availability was still DDA 1 farmers branch.I am wondering how i can be in a dallas-ft.worth/DDA 1 farmers branch delivery driver and be getting Houston/UTX1 HUMBLE blocks/pickups.I have written those amazonflex team guys 6 times all i keep getting is this reply 
Hello,

Thank you for contacting Amazon Flex!

You will be able to re-select a different service area only if you have 1) never been scheduled for any delivery blocks and 2) have never accepted any same-day blocks in your selected service area. If you meet the above criteria and wish to re-select a service area, please follow the steps below:

1. In the device settings, navigate to the Apps section and select the Amazon Flex app (the orange icon, titled "Delivery"),
2. Select "Clear Data". This will clear login information, availability and cached data.
3. Log back in to the Amazon Flex app.
4. Select your desired service area when the app asks "Where do you want to deliver today?"

After you have logged in to your desired service area, please note that you will need to set up your availability in the Calendar again.

If you do not meet the above criteria, you will not be able to change your service area or delivery type at this time. We will notify you when it becomes possible to change to a different service area or deliver in multiple areas at once.

Thank you,
*The Amazon Flex Team

Has this happened to anyone and how can i resolve this.*


----------



## cco

And these folks keep saying my delivery area Houston/UTX1 HUMBLE even after they switched me 6 weeks ago.I keep telling them to check my last 50 delivery blocks and they will observe that i have been delivering from dallas-ft.worth/DDA 1 farmers branch,and also how can the region in my app say dallas and you guys want me to pickup in houston. These amazon-flex team guys are definitely not reading these email nor looking into our problems.How hard can it be to just correct this little error.


----------



## UTX1

cco said:


> *
> Has this happened to anyone and how can i resolve this.*


Wow, this is a good one ! If you schedule blocks and the app thinks you're
supposed to be in Houston, and you don't show up in Houston because you're in DFW,
1st question would be will Logistics count that as a missed block ? 
Never mind the email. Very unlikely to get any traction.

This sounds like a job for slim shady. Talk to Chris or Dan at the warehouse. In person.


----------



## Whywork

Is there an app for Apple iPhone??


----------



## cco

i have talked to both guys and they keep telling me to send an email to IT guys,they say they cant help me.am fed up, i wish i had somethingelse to do, how cant amazon have a contact number,u keep sending these emails and they keep replying yo with same email template, this is a horrible place to work.


----------



## UTX1

cco said:


> i have talked to both guys and they keep telling me to send an email to IT guys,they say they cant help me.am fed up, i wish i had somethingelse to do, how cant amazon have a contact number,u keep sending these emails and they keep replying yo with same email template, this is a horrible place to work.


hmmm. I know you're frustrated.

I guess the best thing I could offer is that persistence pays off. Keep after them.
It may take a few days to resolve but there's a solution in all of this somewhere.

Throwing in the towel isn't the solution. Persistence. Bug the shit out of them.
It beats doing nothing and waiting on them to get around to helping you.
What's the worst thing they might do ? They can't handcuff you and send you back to Houston.


----------



## cco

I just picked a block now and its in houston.am going to do a screen shot of the region and area in my app and send to them.These folks dont want to work.This problem is so easy to resolve.I have sent these guys 6 emails just today alone and its the same reply.


----------



## melissafj77

cco said:


> I used to deliver in Houston/UTX1 HUMBLE and i requested my region be changed to dallas 6 weeks ago because i moved, the request was granted and i have been delivering in dallas-ft.worth/DDA 1 farmers branch, however after my app updated yesterday,i picked a block and my app directed me to travel to Houston/UTX1 HUMBLE, when i checked my region in my app it still had dallas-ft.worth as my region and my availability was still DDA 1 farmers branch.I am wondering how i can be in a dallas-ft.worth/DDA 1 farmers branch delivery driver and be getting Houston/UTX1 HUMBLE blocks/pickups.I have written those amazonflex team guys 6 times all i keep getting is this reply*.*


THe app glitched on me something fierce today crashing tryingot re route colapsing the gps ETC ETC i reset removed restarted ETC ETC at one point it went to the screen where it ask you to select the warehouse you want ot deliver from ( of course there is nothing) I am in HUMBLE and was delivering in spring just across 1960 aboout 12 minutes from WH so at that point i called support explained told her i tried everything yeah yea and after clearing cache it went to ... blah blah. so i was taking them back to WH since i couldnt deliver more than 8 in over 2 1/2 hours and that was in a few blockes radius. anyways go tot wh talked to really friendly blue vest who told me that because it was app not me i would stil get paid unloaded the back of my minivan and filled up a form. support girl took my name and email so the tech ppl could ask me questions if needed 
OF course app started working fine again once i was in WH 
after i was driving home i wondered if it was not a new feature in the app that just ****s with you so much it takes you 10 hours to finish a block.
new update fixed the white screen at 10pm but messed some important stuff too LOVE how this works lol picked one for 930 am sunday I wonder what problem i will have now, since update my routes have been hell


----------



## danadiana

UTX1 said:


> Wow, this is a good one ! If you schedule blocks and the app thinks you're
> supposed to be in Houston, and you don't show up in Houston because you're in DFW,
> 1st question would be will Logistics count that as a missed block ?
> Never mind the email. Very unlikely to get any traction.
> 
> This sounds like a job for slim shady. Talk to Chris or Dan at the warehouse. In person.


Probably because Houston is in the delivery zone for Dallas, I think I was routed there once after making a legal u-turn.


----------



## Flexibility

Hi all,

I'm relatively new to this program, about a month now and I started slow not sure of what to expect with package loads, etc...I work out of the Seattle Georgetown (DSE2) location. After I signed up, this was the location offered about Aug. 1. 

First, I would say this forum has much valuable information for a newbie. I started slow with a few blocks...the first one with 40+ packages took me about 4+ hours!  I am learning with each route and many thanks to you all for tips on how to do it smarter. 

I am picking up some patterns and this could change. If I pick up day blocks, I usually get 40-60 packages concentrated in certain neighborhoods in Seattle, afternoon and evening blocks usually take me to the suburbs (about 30 minutes driving time) to Issaquah, Kirkland, Bellevue,...less packages but more driving time. 

My location seems to have blocks available all the time. Often, in the past few weeks, bonus rates are offered. This week, $88 for blocks before 4:30pm, $100 for blocks after 4:30pm. 

Is there a cap for daily blocks? I don't know. On Wednesday, I completed two blocks...one Seattle neighborhood, a stint in Issaquah in the afternoon/evening...thought I was done...saw open blocks in the app starting at 9pm and took one. Long day, went to south of Tacoma (all late, RUSH orders due by 9pm) and delivered thirteen late packages. Fortunately, only got "nasty" emails on two of the packages. I'm with UTX1 on this one...as an Amazon customer, I would rather have it late than not at all.  The warehouse guys tell me the emails are automatic...not stressing at the moment. 

Anyway, so much going on with the company and in the news. At my warehouse, they are offering bonus rates of $88 for blocks before 4:30pm and $100 for blocks after 4:30pm. Today, my first block was in Bellevue and my second block was in Bothell. Both about thirty minutes from the warehouse. But...


----------



## chefseth

UTX1 said:


> Inefficiency, redundancy and it's wasn't planed out that way, it just happened.
> How about this: passing the other flex driver on the other side of the same street ?
> This happened to me this past Tuesday when a route was split. I took some, she took some.
> About an hour and a half later, same driver turning the corner to leave as I was turning in.
> Can not get more inefficient that that....unless it was three drivers, i guess....


Met a Prime virgin tonight. Together we waited for LATE Himalayan curries.
Underground parking garage with perishable groceries 20 minutes later.

Only in Amazonia.


----------



## Shangsta

Whywork said:


> Is there an app for Apple iPhone??


Not every warehouse accepts iphone users.


----------



## Shangsta

Flexibility said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm relatively new to this program, about a month now and I started slow not sure of what to expect with package loads, etc...I work out of the Seattle Georgetown (DSE2) location. After I signed up, this was the location offered about Aug. 1.
> 
> First, I would say this forum has much valuable information for a newbie. I started slow with a few blocks...the first one with 40+ packages took me about 4+ hours!  I am learning with each route and many thanks to you all for tips on how to do it smarter.
> 
> I am picking up some patterns and this could change. If I pick up day blocks, I usually get 40-60 packages concentrated in certain neighborhoods in Seattle, afternoon and evening blocks usually take me to the suburbs (about 30 minutes driving time) to Issaquah, Kirkland, Bellevue,...less packages but more driving time.
> 
> My location seems to have blocks available all the time. Often, in the past few weeks, bonus rates are offered. This week, $88 for blocks before 4:30pm, $100 for blocks after 4:30pm.
> 
> Is there a cap for daily blocks? I don't know. On Wednesday, I completed two blocks...one Seattle neighborhood, a stint in Issaquah in the afternoon/evening...thought I was done...saw open blocks in the app starting at 9pm and took one. Long day, went to south of Tacoma (all late, RUSH orders due by 9pm) and delivered thirteen late packages. Fortunately, only got "nasty" emails on two of the packages. I'm with UTX1 on this one...as an Amazon customer, I would rather have it late than not at all.  The warehouse guys tell me the emails are automatic...not stressing at the moment.
> 
> Anyway, so much going on with the company and in the news. At my warehouse, they are offering bonus rates of $88 for blocks before 4:30pm and $100 for blocks after 4:30pm. Today, my first block was in Bellevue and my second block was in Bothell. Both about thirty minutes from the warehouse. But...


Nice! Seattle is the main warehouse so you will never stop being busy. I drive out of the new fulfillment center in Kent. I used to get deliveries to Sammamish and Issaquah but not anymore. Pretty heavily concentrated in Kent and Renton. I hate going to Tacoma the I5 traffic is killer.

How is driving in Seattle? I chose not to drive there simply because of parking and traffic. How long does it usually take you to finish your 40-60 loads? Do you guys lineup cars or do you get assigned to a loading dock?


----------



## GMan01

melissafj77 said:


> THe app glitched on me something fierce today crashing tryingot re route colapsing the gps ETC ETC i reset removed restarted ETC ETC at one point it went to the screen where it ask you to select the warehouse you want ot deliver from ( of course there is nothing) I am in HUMBLE and was delivering in spring just across 1960 aboout 12 minutes from WH so at that point i called support explained told her i tried everything yeah yea and after clearing cache it went to ... blah blah. so i was taking them back to WH since i couldnt deliver more than 8 in over 2 1/2 hours and that was in a few blockes radius. anyways go tot wh talked to really friendly blue vest who told me that because it was app not me i would stil get paid unloaded the back of my minivan and filled up a form. support girl took my name and email so the tech ppl could ask me questions if needed
> OF course app started working fine again once i was in WH
> after i was driving home i wondered if it was not a new feature in the app that just &%[email protected]!*s with you so much it takes you 10 hours to finish a block.
> new update fixed the white screen at 10pm but messed some important stuff too LOVE how this works lol picked one for 930 am sunday I wonder what problem i will have now, since update my routes have been hell


My app glitched like that it gave me the option for dd1, ux?, dd8. I wonder what would have happened if I would have chosen a different location then the one I'm at?


----------



## UTX1

Flexibility said:


> I'm with UTX1 on this one...as an Amazon customer, I would rather have it late than not at all.
> The warehouse guys tell me the emails are automatic...not stressing at the moment.
> 
> At my warehouse, they are offering bonus rates of $88 for blocks before 4:30pm and $100 for blocks after 4:30pm.


Getting stuff delivered on Sunday is a plus too.
knock knock. who's there ? Amazon ! Cool, there's my stuff.

At $100 per block, considering the actual work required,
it's not a bad way to spend an early evening. Beats $72 and the difference adds up.
DFW is only getting $76 afternoons right now because driver supply is beau coup.
The 4 bucks is gas money though. $100 would be totally rock-n-roll.


----------



## BaitNSwitch

Wow 100 a block would be stellar. Highest we've gotten is $22 an hour.

I wonder how much money they are saving by going through us IC than to go through UPS/FedEx. How much does FedEx/UPS charge to deliver per package, must be way higher than us for them to make it worth it to go through the trouble with the whole flex program.


----------



## danadiana

BaitNSwitch said:


> Wow 100 a block would be stellar. Highest we've gotten is $22 an hour.
> 
> I wonder how much money they are saving by going through us IC than to go through UPS/FedEx. How much does FedEx/UPS charge to deliver per package, must be way higher than us for them to make it worth it to go through the trouble with the whole flex program.


They pay us $18 an hour to deliver roughly 50 packages a block, in some cases there's boxes that would cost $40 or more by themselves to ship through one of the other carriers, so they're paying us a flat rate per hour to deliver no matter what the size or weight, and not paying anything in fuel or vehicle expenses. So they're saving a fortune with the Flex program.


----------



## Shangsta

danadiana said:


> They pay us $18 an hour to deliver roughly 50 packages a block, in some cases there's boxes that would cost $40 or more by themselves to ship through one of the other carriers, so they're paying us a flat rate per hour to deliver no matter what the size or weight, and not paying anything in fuel or vehicle expenses. So they're saving a fortune with the Flex program.


Plus if you have ever seen a UPS driver they take their sweet time. We seem to be much quicker. I also get addresses sometimes in the woods with driveways that are not easy to access. I imagine a big truck would have a hard time accessing these places.


----------



## Sasha

danadiana said:


> They pay us $18 an hour to deliver roughly 50 packages a block, in some cases there's boxes that would cost $40 or more by themselves to ship through one of the other carriers, so they're paying us a flat rate per hour to deliver no matter what the size or weight, and not paying anything in fuel or vehicle expenses. So they're saving a fortune with the Flex program.


fortune.....I think that is an unserstatment

I did a block yeterday 64 packages left 3 behind too big it was like 25 apartments n bunch of gates homes it was help I'm Vegas they have been stacking up packages like tomorrow or maybe it's me every time they have a guy that checks names and directs to a lane I get all the crazy blocks every time you just like up n drive up I used to get the easier 30-39 packages but ups or red rd will be charging them atm and a leg


----------



## Sasha

Shangsta said:


> Plus if you have ever seen a UPS driver they take their sweet time. We seem to be much quicker. I also get addresses sometimes in the woods with driveways that are not easy to access. I imagine a big truck would have a hard time accessing these places.


ups drivers get paid hourly longer they work it's over time and more money unlike flex that you are fighting against the clock


----------



## UTX1

Sasha said:


> ups drivers get paid hourly longer they work it's over time and more money unlike flex that you are fighting against the clock


Glassdoor dot com reports that a UPS driver makes $30 per hour on average.

They are also classified as employees, afforded a variety of benefits,
represented by the Teamsters for collective bargaining purposes
and drive a vehicle provided by the company. All the expenses such as
fuel and maintenance of said vehicle are covered by the company.

The source reports an average annual UPS driver salary at around $75K.
Some simple arithmetic indicates there's a bit of overtime pay in that figure too.

As a comparison, 40 hours per week on Flex would pay about $35K or so.
No benefits. Driver pays all mechanical costs. Not even a mobbed-up guy
named Louie from the union to bust a few balls when the going gets tough.
Zero. Nada. Zilch.

side note: Even if the gig was not designed to replace a 9 to 5 job,
or as a primary means of gainful employment, there are people grabbing enough
flex blocks per day to fill up their week pretty good. Intended or not, some do it.


----------



## MoMoney$

danadiana said:


> They pay us $18 an hour to deliver roughly 50 packages a block, in some cases there's boxes that would cost $40 or more by themselves to ship through one of the other carriers, so they're paying us a flat rate per hour to deliver no matter what the size or weight, and not paying anything in fuel or vehicle expenses. So they're saving a fortune with the Flex program.


Do you have a flexible side job that pays better than $18/hour?


----------



## Sasha

UTX1 said:


> Glassdoor dot com reports that a UPS driver makes $30 per hour on average.
> 
> They are also classified as employees, afforded a variety of benefits,
> represented by the Teamsters for collective bargaining purposes
> and drive a vehicle provided by the company. All the expenses such as
> fuel and maintenance of said vehicle are covered by the company.
> 
> The source reports an average annual UPS driver salary at around $75K.
> 
> Conversely, 40 hours per week on Flex would pay about $35K or so.
> No benefits. Driver pays all mechanical costs. Not even a mobbed-up guy
> named Louie from the union to bust a few balls when the going gets tough.
> Zero. Nada. Zilch.


yep it's more over $100k with over time n paid vacations and benefits and here's the biggie they get stock options and have owned interest in the company...now let's compare to flex or prime driver ?????? Amazon = The only winner but people have choices


----------



## Sasha

MoMoney$ said:


> Do you have a flexible side job that pays better than $18/hour?


it's $18 gross, deduct expenses real expenses n it's working a bit over minimum wage it's just flexible you don't have to click on or out on a schedule you go off the app for months well now is 6 months


----------



## UTX1

Sasha said:


> yep it's more over $100k with over time n paid vacations and benefits and here's the biggie they get stock options and have owned interest in the company...now let's compare to flex or prime driver ?????? Amazon = The only winner but people have choices


Oh true true. The stock. Not to forget the shareholder equity. You're right.
The ownership in the company changes the game long term.
Matching contributions by the company make it even better.
Tax deferred treatment into an IRA or 401K raises the bar even higher.

One thing though.... it takes a while to move up the UPS ladder.
They don't "activate" anyone with a smartphone and a car to go out and drive for UPS.
Not that they're all MBAs, but they usually don't put a complete dumb-ass behind the wheel.
...otherwise, I'd submit my application first thing in the morning. 

UPS: "...are you a complete dumb ass ?"
me: "...No sir, I am not."
UPS: "You're driving for Amazon Flex, aren't you ?"
me: "...well, you got me there."
UPS: " ...and you drove Uber before as well ?"
me: ".. okay well, I'll see myself out. Thanks for your time..."
UPS: "..on the X platform !!! bwaaahhaahaa !"
me: "...go to hell..."


----------



## konoplya

UTX1 said:


> Glassdoor dot com reports that a UPS driver makes $30 per hour on average.
> 
> They are also classified as employees, afforded a variety of benefits,
> represented by the Teamsters for collective bargaining purposes
> and drive a vehicle provided by the company. All the expenses such as
> fuel and maintenance of said vehicle are covered by the company.
> 
> The source reports an average annual UPS driver salary at around $75K.
> Some simple arithmetic indicates there's a bit of overtime pay in that figure too.
> 
> As a comparison, 40 hours per week on Flex would pay about $35K or so.
> No benefits. Driver pays all mechanical costs. Not even a mobbed-up guy
> named Louie from the union to bust a few balls when the going gets tough.
> Zero. Nada. Zilch.
> 
> side note: Even if the gig was not designed to replace a 9 to 5 job,
> or as a primary means of gainful employment, there are people grabbing enough
> flex blocks per day to fill up their week pretty good. Intended or not, some do it.


i agree, except that you don't actually work 40 hours a week. in block time, maybe, but not in actual hours worked.. at least not me and most people here. so 35k as a part time gig is good enough for me.


----------



## UTX1

konoplya said:


> i agree, except that you don't actually work 40 hours a week. in block time, maybe, but not in actual hours worked.. at least not me and most people here. so 35k as a part time gig is good enough for me.


Well, if 40 hours equals 10 standard blocks or 20 Prime now blocks
and one can squeeze this in on top of a regular job then wow, that's exceptional.

Driving a little uber in between or before or after blocks complements this gig well, I think.
If someone's gonna drive around all day anyway, what's a couple more hours here or there ?
Having a graveyard shift job works well too, since flex kinda stops by 9 or 10 pm

8 amazon hours (whatever that actually is) five days a week takes a fair amount
of time commitment. Depending on where one lives in relation to the warehouse,
the "wasted time" waiting around for staff to figure out which end is up and
the occasional traffic jam (we always avoid those, right ?) it can take up almost as much
time as a regular full time thing. Add a few minutes for block capture and fishing.
The 8 Amazon hours aren't always contiguous. So it could be a split shift and
industrious drivers will fill that time driving on other platforms.

On the other hand, take a peek at what many people often do at a 9 to 5 job all day.

9 o'clock: show up
10am: get coffee
11am: talk about where to eat lunch
12 noon: go to lunch
1pm return from lunch
1:00 to 3:00 - do some kind of work (or at least pretend to)
3:00 break
3:15 to 5:00 - meetings, which means let's BS around until it's time to go home.
5 o'clock: go home

Not saying everybody. I know people who work hard. As far as me personally,
sometimes changing the bong water can be considered a very busy day.


----------



## chopstick

UTX1 said:


> Oh true true. The stock. Not to forget the shareholder equity. You're right.
> The ownership in the company changes the game long term.
> Matching contributions by the company make it even better.
> Tax deferred treatment into an IRA or 401K raises the bar even higher.
> 
> One thing though.... it takes a while to move up the UPS ladder.
> They don't "activate" anyone with a smartphone and a car to go out and drive for UPS.
> Not that they're all MBAs, but they usually don't put a complete dumb-ass behind the wheel.
> ...otherwise, I'd submit my application first thing in the morning.
> 
> UPS: "...are you a complete dumb ass ?"
> me: "...No sir, I am not."
> UPS: "You're driving for Amazon Flex, aren't you ?"
> me: "...well, you got me there."
> UPS: " ...and you drove Uber before as well ?"
> me: ".. okay well, I'll see myself out. Thanks for your time..."
> UPS: "..on the X platform !!! bwaaahhaahaa !"
> me: "...go to hell..."


Ironically, I just saw a Craigslist ad for Fed-Ex drivers that are hiring for peak season

One of the first lines: "Uber/Lyft drivers encouraged to apply!"

I'm not joking...


----------



## Qtpa2d

PhoenixFlex said:


> Are they offering something beyond the $14, like benefits or something? I don't see the point in working for them otherwise. Is it that you use their vehicle? Do they pay for gas?


No benefits. You use your own car. Pay for your own gas. The one thing I could see that might be good about it, is that you're guaranteed 5 days and 40 hours?


----------



## Qtpa2d

monkeemama17 said:


> I will have to wait until 2:30 to see if it was true though.


It happened to me before and you will get the pay.


----------



## Qtpa2d

Sweitzeram said:


> It's not Amazon Flex that is using outside companies. It's Amazon Logistics (typically the guys in white vans) .. They've been doing that for a long time now. Flex has only been expanding in Phoenix.. They recently doubled the amount of blocks. These independent companies own their vans and have their own commercial insurance.. They bid around 3 bucks a package to get the contract with Amazon.. We are much less expensive and not going anywhere. They should be the ones worrying not you.


I'm not worried. And it is Flex, not Logistics just so you know. No vans, personal cars.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Sasha said:


> it's $18 gross, deduct expenses real expenses n it's working a bit over minimum wage it's just flexible you don't have to click on or out on a schedule you go off the app for months well now is 6 months


Really? It costs you almost $39 per block, before taxes, to do this gig? I'd hate to see what kind of horrible car you drive that such a thing is possible.


----------



## konoplya

UTX1 said:


> Well, if 40 hours equals 10 standard blocks or 20 Prime now blocks
> and one can squeeze this in on top of a regular job then wow, that's exceptional.
> 
> Driving a little uber in between or before or after blocks complements this gig well, I think.
> If someone's gonna drive around all day anyway, what's a couple more hours here or there ?
> Having a graveyard shift job works well too, since flex kinda stops by 9 or 10 pm
> 
> 8 amazon hours (whatever that actually is) five days a week takes a fair amount
> of time commitment. Depending on where one lives in relation to the warehouse,
> the "wasted time" waiting around for staff to figure out which end is up and
> the occasional traffic jam (we always avoid those, right ?) it can take up almost as much
> time as a regular full time thing. Add a few minutes for block capture and fishing.
> The 8 Amazon hours aren't always contiguous. So it could be a split shift and
> industrious drivers will fill that time driving on other platforms.
> 
> On the other hand, take a peek at what many people often do at a 9 to 5 job all day.
> 
> 9 o'clock: show up
> 10am: get coffee
> 11am: talk about where to eat lunch
> 12 noon: go to lunch
> 1pm return from lunch
> 1:00 to 3:00 - do some kind of work (or at least pretend to)
> 3:00 break
> 3:15 to 5:00 - meetings, which means let's BS around until it's time to go home.
> 5 o'clock: go home
> 
> Not saying everybody. I know people who work hard. As far as me personally,
> sometimes changing the bong water can be considered a very busy day.


----------



## J.F.R.

MoMoney$ said:


> Do you have a flexible side job that pays better than $18/hour?


Amazon Flex might pay you $18 an hour, but you don't earn $18 an hour....... Roughly breaks down to about $10-12 per hour......



UTX1 said:


> Well, if 40 hours equals 10 standard blocks or 20 Prime now blocks
> and one can squeeze this in on top of a regular job then wow, that's exceptional.
> 
> Driving a little uber in between or before or after blocks complements this gig well, I think.
> If someone's gonna drive around all day anyway, what's a couple more hours here or there ?
> Having a graveyard shift job works well too, since flex kinda stops by 9 or 10 pm
> 
> 8 amazon hours (whatever that actually is) five days a week takes a fair amount
> of time commitment. Depending on where one lives in relation to the warehouse,
> the "wasted time" waiting around for staff to figure out which end is up and
> the occasional traffic jam (we always avoid those, right ?) it can take up almost as much
> time as a regular full time thing. Add a few minutes for block capture and fishing.
> The 8 Amazon hours aren't always contiguous. So it could be a split shift and
> industrious drivers will fill that time driving on other platforms.
> 
> On the other hand, take a peek at what many people often do at a 9 to 5 job all day.
> 
> 9 o'clock: show up
> 10am: get coffee
> 11am: talk about where to eat lunch
> 12 noon: go to lunch
> 1pm return from lunch
> 1:00 to 3:00 - do some kind of work (or at least pretend to)
> 3:00 break
> 3:15 to 5:00 - meetings, which means let's BS around until it's time to go home.
> 5 o'clock: go home
> 
> Not saying everybody. I know people who work hard. As far as me personally,
> sometimes changing the bong water can be considered a very busy day.


+1

I know a UPS driver told me they get paid like $25 an hour, + their benefits and as you stated don't have to pay for maintenance and vehicle wear/tear. Only thing is , it takes a while to get to that driving position for most.......

All n all Amazon Flex as stated is a great job in the meantime while you are looking for a better one or to supplement your fixed income. $18 an hour I would say really breaks down to about $10-12 an hour after taxes, gas, tolls and vehicle maintenance.

Amazon Flex should definitely be paying more, but depending on your area ( I live in Miami) it's not going to happen as most immigrants here would even do it for less and I mean much less......

Best thing is to educate yourself and get a career job, long money and secure is much better than the "one night stand" which is Amazon Flex, Uber, etc......


----------



## Sweitzeram

Qtpa2d said:


> I'm not worried. And it is Flex, not Logistics just so you know. No vans, personal cars.


Not sure how that is possible.. That's not something the flex program allows and would make no sense when delivery companies are hiring in Phoenix for $14 an hour with a provided vehicle. Where did you find it?


----------



## UTX1

J.F.R. said:


> Best thing is to educate yourself and get a career job, long money and secure is much better than the "one night stand" which is Amazon Flex, Uber, etc......


All great points, except on this one point I'm afraid it far too late.
For all others, certainly please get an education, but for myself,
my ignorance is so far reaching and the vast body of knowledge
that I do not possess is so great, an education wouldn't help.
I could write books and fill entire volumes with the stuff that I know nothing about.
It's desperately pitiful and I have only myself to blame. I was preoccupied with poon.

a mind is a terrible thing to waste....reading is fundamental....break me off a piece of the kitkat bar....


----------



## J.F.R.

MoMoney$ said:


> Do you have a flexible side job that pays better than $18/hour?





MoMoney$ said:


> Do you have a flexible side job that pays better than $18/hour?





UTX1 said:


> All great points, except on this one point I'm afraid it far too late.
> For all others, certainly please get an education, but for myself,
> my ignorance is so far reaching and the vast body of knowledge
> that I do not possess is so great, an education wouldn't help.
> I could write books and fill entire volumes with the stuff that I know nothing about.
> It's desperately pitiful and I have only myself to blame. I was preoccupied with poon.


I think you have great humor, could easily write a book, online YouTube series etc. I would subscribe, you could generate ad revenue,etc etc....

Your comedic posts are classic and entertaining, similar to your very same avatar of Will Farrell. You have breath and reason, put that talent to use my friend!

PEACE


----------



## UTX1

J.F.R. said:


> I think you have great humor, could easily write a book, online YouTube series etc. I would subscribe, you could generate ad revenue,etc etc....
> 
> Your comedic posts are classic and entertaining, similar to your very same avatar of Will Farrell. You have breath and reason, put that talent to use my friend!
> 
> PEACE


PEACE on you too ! 

and thanks for the kind words.
Making people smile and laugh brings us a step closer to peace on Earth.
At least a step further from destruction. People either fight or laugh, but
usually not do both at the same time. I am a minister of peace. Amen.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

J.F.R. said:


> Amazon Flex might pay you $18 an hour, but you don't earn $18 an hour....... Roughly breaks down to about $10-12 per hour......


Why tax? As an employee, if you make 10/hr you have to pay tax on that. At least compare apples to apples.


----------



## limepro

J.F.R. said:


> Amazon Flex might pay you $18 an hour, but you don't earn $18 an hour....... Roughly breaks down to about $10-12 per hour......
> 
> +1
> 
> I know a UPS driver told me they get paid like $25 an hour, + their benefits and as you stated don't have to pay for maintenance and vehicle wear/tear. Only thing is , it takes a while to get to that driving position for most.......
> 
> All n all Amazon Flex as stated is a great job in the meantime while you are looking for a better one or to supplement your fixed income. $18 an hour I would say really breaks down to about $10-12 an hour after taxes, gas, tolls and vehicle maintenance.
> 
> Amazon Flex should definitely be paying more, but depending on your area ( I live in Miami) it's not going to happen as most immigrants here would even do it for less and I mean much less......
> 
> Best thing is to educate yourself and get a career job, long money and secure is much better than the "one night stand" which is Amazon Flex, Uber, etc......


Watch out someone will call you racist.


----------



## jester121

UTX1 said:


> All great points, except on this one point I'm afraid it far too late.
> For all others, certainly please get an education, but for myself,
> my ignorance is so far reaching and the vast body of knowledge
> that I do not possess is so great, an education wouldn't help.
> I could write books and fill entire volumes with the stuff that I know nothing about.


You, sir, should run for elected office. You are innately qualified for a career in politics.



UTX1 said:


> It's desperately pitiful and I have only myself to blame. *I was preoccupied with poon.*


Like I said, politics.


----------



## Shangsta

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Why tax? As an employee, if you make 10/hr you have to pay tax on that. At least compare apples to apples.


Amazon gives their FT hourly employees benefits. Even those warehouse folks (not the blue vest) who simply shuffle bags around so we can deliver them are doing well. So even if they make less per hour than us officially when you consider gas, maintenance and benefits they probably come out a bit ahead (financially), I do not envy their job



J.F.R. said:


> Best thing is to educate yourself and get a career job, long money and secure is much better than the "one night


If you are able to when I started this gig it was my only income but now I use it when I am off my day job. Great supplement to income when you do not have to count on it.


----------



## Dawn Tower

Shangsta said:


> Amazon gives their FT hourly employees benefits. Even those warehouse folks (not the blue vest) who simply shuffle bags around so we can deliver them are doing well. So even if they make less per hour than us officially when you consider gas, maintenance and benefits they probably come out a bit ahead (financially), I do not envy their job
> 
> If you are able to when I started this gig it was my only income but now I use it when I am off my day job. Great supplement to income when you do not have to count on it.


I would never work as an Amazon employee. They're starting people of at 13.50 an hour at the new warehouse in Hillsboro. I considered applying, but I've read too many horror stories about how they treat people. Nope.


----------



## Dawn Tower

I had a row with one of the evening supervisors in Portland on Saturday. Came in for a three hour shift, they gave me 22 boxes. The route stretched from Gresham OR to Vancouver WA. I knew immediately that there was no way I'd be able to deliver on time (before 9 pm) especially since the roads were still busy. He told me my options were to take all the packages or forfeit the block. He also said I could bring back anything I had left at 9 with no penalty. I explained that according to our new contract, I wasn't supposed to bring anything back without attempting delivery. Long story short, I took the route rather than get a black mark.

Almost every stop was 10-15 minutes from the one before, and the first delivery was a half hour south from the warehouse. As expected, I finished the Oregon deliveries at 8:57. It would be another fifteen minutes drive at least to get to the first of four stops in Washington. Those stops were spread out as well. That meant that the last package would probably be delivered just before ten. I'm not ringing doorbells or calling people after 9pm, period. So I marked them all as undeliverable (due to lateness) and brought them back.

Funny thing is, I know these last few boxes were tossed onto my route at the last minute because they were "rush" orders, not regular Prime. The station manager knew it too, but refused to listen to me. I'm pretty sure that lateness is not an acceptable reason to return packages, and that this is going to show up on my weekly report. I was set up for failure so the station could look like it had done it's job.

I'm done with evening "2nd attempt" shifts. This stuff happens every time I take one, and I'm done.

Oh, the best part? I also had to bring back two packages that went to a business, which was closed. The business hours popped up in the app when I scanned the boxes. This place was about ten minutes out of my way, and a complete waste of time. They say they check stuff like this before sending it back out, but they don't. I also had one with an incorrect address that hadn't been fixed.


----------



## J.F.R.

Dawn Tower said:


> I had a row with one of the evening supervisors in Portland on Saturday. Came in for a three hour shift, they gave me 22 boxes. The route stretched from Gresham OR to Vancouver WA. I knew immediately that there was no way I'd be able to deliver on time (before 9 pm) especially since the roads were still busy. He told me my options were to take all the packages or forfeit the block. He also said I could bring back anything I had left at 9 with no penalty. I explained that according to our new contract, I wasn't supposed to bring anything back without attempting delivery. Long story short, I took the route rather than get a black mark.
> 
> Almost every stop was 10-15 minutes from the one before, and the first delivery was a half hour south from the warehouse. As expected, I finished the Oregon deliveries at 8:57. It would be another fifteen minutes drive at least to get to the first of four stops in Washington. Those stops were spread out as well. That meant that the last package would probably be delivered just before ten. I'm not ringing doorbells or calling people after 9pm, period. So I marked them all as undeliverable (due to lateness) and brought them back.
> 
> Funny thing is, I know these last few boxes were tossed onto my route at the last minute because they were "rush" orders, not regular Prime. The station manager knew it too, but refused to listen to me. I'm pretty sure that lateness is not an acceptable reason to return packages, and that this is going to show up on my weekly report. I was set up for failure so the station could look like it had done it's job.
> 
> I'm done with evening "2nd attempt" shifts. This stuff happens every time I take one, and I'm done.
> 
> Oh, the best part? I also had to bring back two packages that went to a business, which was closed. The business hours popped up in the app when I scanned the boxes. This place was about ten minutes out of my way, and a complete waste of time. They say they check stuff like this before sending it back out, but they don't. I also had one with an incorrect address that hadn't been fixed.


Unfortunately this happens far too often......

The last two weeks I've done Flex only twice were easy routes (2hr tops) with some being 3:30, but the majority being 4-4:30 to complete. I'm working out of the Miami Gardens warehouse and they are 9 out of 10 times always late to allow you in (15-20 mins) then you have to wait another 5-7 minutes before you're even allowed to get out of your vehicle.

Then once finished scanning you have to wait another 15+ minutes for everyone to be ready in order for you to leave, so you've already last an hour which should be 30mins TOP!

At the end of the day I haven't worked the past 4 days as I do other things on the side (photography, video production) and I can say I am 1000% Happy. Definitely looking into some other career opportunities as lately Amazon Flex defitnely has been more on the brutal side and the numbers aren't adding up......

Like another user here stated, it's great to do this as a side job (2-4 blocks a week) and not something to depend on.....
Peace


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Shangsta said:


> Amazon gives their FT hourly employees benefits. Even those warehouse folks (not the blue vest) who simply shuffle bags around so we can deliver them are doing well. So even if they make less per hour than us officially when you consider gas, maintenance and benefits they probably come out a bit ahead (financially), I do not envy their job.


Not really my point. Obvious expenses are a thing, but if you're going to compare the amount to another job, it's deceptive to include an expense on one that isn't on the other. Now I can't say which would pay more in tax, but minimum wage is brought up so damn often, someone making "8.25/hr" (min wage here in Nevada with no health insurance), is probably getting more like $7.25/hr, if that, after tax is factored in. 
So yeah, out 18/hr isn't that much, and before expenses and after tax is probably more like $15.50, but at least call a spade a spade. And consider it's usually much less actual 'work' than four hours at $18 each More like $25/hr most days.


----------



## BaitNSwitch

UTX1 said:


> 9 o'clock: show up
> 10am: get coffee
> 11am: talk about where to eat lunch
> 12 noon: go to lunch
> 1pm return from lunch
> 1:00 to 3:00 - do some kind of work (or at least pretend to)
> 3:00 break
> 3:15 to 5:00 - meetings, which means let's BS around until it's time to go home.
> 5 o'clock: go home


You're making corporate life sound much more appealing than I thought it was...

I used to abhor it, but now i'm seeing corporate life is way way way way WAIY better than any sort of IC work.


----------



## jester121

The secret to enjoying corporate life is to not do any actual work. Which is surprisingly easy.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

I've noticed a new small sticker on packages lately with a code for a particular route, like "R-19", which all the packages for that route have. This might only be true for same-day packages, which sky harbor has recently started doing. But it might help cut down on packages winding up on the wrong cart. Assuming the sticker is a trustworthy measure of such. So far, so good.


----------



## BaitNSwitch

jester121 said:


> The secret to enjoying corporate life is to not do any actual work. Which is surprisingly easy.


How easy is it to move up the ranks to a management position + Big $$$ if you actually put in the work? Or is it a lot of office politics which makes all the hard work worth nothing when connections and friendships > hard work?

That's my fear. If i bust my ass, I want something for it. Otherwise, i'm happy putting in the bare minimum and make out like a bandit.


----------



## UTX1

PhoenixFlex said:


> I've noticed a new small sticker on packages lately with a code for a particular route, like "R-19", which all the packages for that route have. This might only be true for same-day packages, which sky harbor has recently started doing. But it might help cut down on packages winding up on the wrong cart. Assuming the sticker is a trustworthy measure of such. So far, so good.


Probably same day because those are generally ordered by noon to be delivered by 9pm,
so those are on the evening (after 4pm) routes. You may even see a delivery order as well
such as "R-19 and 15(22), so you know that's the 15th pkg in the routing order.

Now the bad news, routes are sometimes mixed and pieced together at the last moment
and so you can get 20 of the 22 R-19's and then 4 or 5 "R-20's, because "hey it's close-by", or
"it's going the same way". Great idea, so quickly defeated by those who conceived it.

What I mean is: check next time and see if you actually get all 22 of the "R-19" packs.
Look for that sorting order and see if it's on the sticker. Otherwise, this is some other thing.


----------



## UTX1

BaitNSwitch said:


> How easy is it to move up the ranks to a management position + Big $$$ if you actually put in the work? Or is it a lot of office politics which makes all the hard work worth nothing when connections and friendships > hard work?
> 
> That's my fear. If i bust my ass, I want something for it. Otherwise, i'm happy putting in the bare minimum and make out like a bandit.


If we had a nice rack and a cute ass, we wouldn't have to worry about it....
so goes the corporate world...

many pardons, I'm having a chauvinistic, sexist interlude. I'll be done in a moment...


----------



## BaitNSwitch

UTX you're like Casuale Haberdasher That guy was a comedic genius. Idk where he went.


----------



## BaitNSwitch

He must've had it with the whole gig thing and...*moved on to greener pastures * Pun intended


----------



## PhoenixFlex

UTX1 said:


> Probably same day because those are generally ordered by noon to be delivered by 9pm,
> so those are on the evening (after 4pm) routes. You may even see a delivery order as well
> such as "R-19 and 15(22), so you know that's the 15th pkg in the routing order.
> 
> Now the bad news, routes are sometimes mixed and pieced together at the last moment
> and so you can get 20 of the 22 R-19's and then 4 or 5 "R-20's, because "hey it's close-by", or
> "it's going the same way". Great idea, so quickly defeated by those who conceived it.
> 
> What I mean is: check next time and see if you actually get all 22 of the "R-19" packs.
> Look for that sorting order and see if it's on the sticker. Otherwise, this is some other thing.


Actually these were on my morning block, at 10 o'clock this morning. And the block I just started now, at 5 p.m.


----------



## Dawn Tower

J.F.R. said:


> Unfortunately this happens far too often......
> 
> The last two weeks I've done Flex only twice were easy routes (2hr tops) with some being 3:30, but the majority being 4-4:30 to complete. I'm working out of the Miami Gardens warehouse and they are 9 out of 10 times always late to allow you in (15-20 mins) then you have to wait another 5-7 minutes before you're even allowed to get out of your vehicle.
> 
> Then once finished scanning you have to wait another 15+ minutes for everyone to be ready in order for you to leave, so you've already last an hour which should be 30mins TOP!
> 
> At the end of the day I haven't worked the past 4 days as I do other things on the side (photography, video production) and I can say I am 1000% Happy. Definitely looking into some other career opportunities as lately Amazon Flex defitnely has been more on the brutal side and the numbers aren't adding up......
> 
> Like another user here stated, it's great to do this as a side job (2-4 blocks a week) and not something to depend on.....
> Peace


Yeah, I'm just biding my time until I hopefully start college in December. I've looked into other jobs, but I really enjoy not having a boss.


----------



## UTX1

PhoenixFlex said:


> Actually these were on my morning block, at 10 o'clock this morning. And the block I just started now, at 5 p.m.


Interesting. Phoenix stations may be up to something new.

Where I'm located, I've only noticed this sticker on the later afternoon routes.
In the morning, we usually have a pick sheet taped on or tucked into the rack.
6 of these, 8 of these, 12 of these... and so on. Should be the first thing to grab.

((Actually, blocks are the first thing we grab, but once that's covered...anyway))

The pick sheet still serves a fairly good guidance as to the condition of how well
the route was racked. If all the packages are there, per the picksheet, and nothing
has been tossed in there as an 'extra bonus' then the route is most likely solid.

So, PhoenixFlex, you've possible found something and we'll have to 
keep our eyes peeled for whatever may be headed our way. Thanks.


----------



## UTX1

BaitNSwitch said:


> UTX you're like Casuale Haberdasher That guy was a comedic genius. Idk where he went.


That is quite a compliment. Casuale Haberdasher has posted tons of great information
about the uber phenomenon and how to ride that donkey (should mean to say Buffalo).
He is one of my favorites.


----------



## konoplya

Shangsta said:


> Amazon gives their FT hourly employees benefits. Even those warehouse folks (not the blue vest) who simply shuffle bags around so we can deliver them are doing well. So even if they make less per hour than us officially when you consider gas, maintenance and benefits they probably come out a bit ahead (financially), I do not envy their job.


they're all part time workers and make 12.50 an hour. they never get overtime and get reamed if they stay 5-10 minutes longer. there are only very few full time employees there compared to the whole warehouse.


----------



## Shangsta

konoplya said:


> they're all part time workers and make 12.50 an hour. they never get overtime and get reamed if they stay 5-10 minutes longer. there are only very few full time employees there compared to the whole warehouse.


I suppose it depends where you are. Amazon is head quartered why I live and before I chose Flex they advertised fulltime warehouse jobs for 13.50.

When I pick up my passages and shoot the breeze with the warehouse folks (rare) they say they are all fulltime.


----------



## konoplya

Shangsta said:


> I suppose it depends where you are. Amazon is head quartered why I live and before I chose Flex they advertised fulltime warehouse jobs for 13.50.
> 
> When I pick up my passages and shoot the breeze with the warehouse folks (rare) they say they are all fulltime.


oh i see. yeah in seattle that might be true. over here they're all part time. 4-5 hours a day. so they say anyway


----------



## danadiana

About 2 weeks ago I took a 2nd block after returning a package, the warehouse manager asked me to take it, it was a 2hr block so I avoid those, but I took it anyway, the block had already gone over like 3 minutes because no one wanted it, so I took it, then the next day I get an email from Amazon saying I was late, so I emailed them back explaining everything not expecting to get a response, so I get a response today. That's like the 1st time I've ever got a response from a human

Hello Dana,

Thanks for letting us know! We've taken note of this and it will no longer be reflected in your ratings.

Thanks for delivering using Amazon Flex!

Thank you,
*The Amazon Flex Team
*


----------



## TheVillageIdiot

danadiana said:


> About 2 weeks ago I took a 2nd block after returning a package, the warehouse manager asked me to take it, it was a 2hr block so I avoid those, but I took it anyway, the block had already gone over like 3 minutes because no one wanted it, so I took it, then the next day I get an email from Amazon saying I was late, so I emailed them back explaining everything not expecting to get a response, so I get a response today. That's like the 1st time I've ever got a response from a human
> 
> Hello Dana,
> 
> Thanks for letting us know! We've taken note of this and it will no longer be reflected in your ratings.
> 
> Thanks for delivering using Amazon Flex!
> 
> Thank you,
> *The Amazon Flex Team*


Congratulations! You must have won today's "Flex Team" lottery.


----------



## danadiana

TheVillageIdiot said:


> Congratulations! You must have won today's "Flex Team" lottery.


Yes, I know, haha. It also says we have ratings, where can we see our ratings?


----------



## TheVillageIdiot

danadiana said:


> Yes, I know, haha. It also says we have ratings, where can we see our ratings?


It's double top secret. That kind of transparency would ruin Amazon's game of "whack-a-mole (driver)". The app determines your ratings, whether or not you did your job perfectly. This randomness is much more fun! While the driver stands in the corner cause the app said so, the designer of this brilliant system is sipping matcha lattes with Jeff.


----------



## Uber48208

There's a lot to sort through here so one quick Q if you don't mind... I signed up for Flex today, reading through here, seeing some doing Logistics (which I'm positive I signed up for) and others Prime. 

How do you do both? Is there a separate sign up for prime or does it show up in App when you get approved, etc.? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Flexxx

Hey guys, just got approved a few hours ago for SoCal. I only have time to make deliveries from around 6 to 10 am. How likely am I to oick up a few blocks for those hours? This would be for com

Thanks


Edit: I have a friend who also joined that has an open schedule, should he just say he's available from 12 to 12?


----------



## UberPasco

Uber48208 said:


> There's a lot to sort through here so one quick Q if you don't mind... I signed up for Flex today, reading through here, seeing some doing Logistics (which I'm positive I signed up for) and others Prime.
> 
> How do you do both? Is there a separate sign up for prime or does it show up in App when you get approved, etc.?
> 
> Thanks in advance


You can only do one or the other. And that decision is basically made by your email invitation to the onboarding session.


----------



## Uber48208

Thanks UberPasco. I signed up under a link on Craigslist. Bummer.


----------



## UberPasco

Flexxx said:


> Hey guys, just got approved a few hours ago for SoCal. I only have time to make deliveries from around 6 to 10 am. How likely am I to oick up a few blocks for those hours? This would be for com
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Edit: I have a friend who also joined that has an open schedule, should he just say he's available from 12 to 12?


Even though the availability shows 24 hrs (? My app shows 6A-12A), it depends on the station as to their operating hrs. You may be hard pressed to get a block during those hours. For instance, if you are doing Flex, they are mostly 4 hr blocks. If your station starts at 8A, it won't work. For Prime Now, they are mostly 2 hr blocks. But our locations first block starts at 10A.
As for your buddy, I have flipped around from setting it from 6A-12A to 10A-10P (our hours) with no difference in scheduling luck. The bulk of his hrs are going to come from grabbing open blocks as they appear during the day.


----------



## Shangsta

Uber48208 said:


> How do you do both? Is there a separate sign up for prime or does it show up in App when you get approved, etc.?


You can still pick one or the other up until your first delivery. Some warehouses are for prime, others are for logistics.


----------



## Uber48208

Maybe I misunderstood what UberPasco said, am I eligible to do both? Sorry for all the questions, I am assuming I am just Logistics based on the onboarding session I did, but the 19 videos in the app also included some prime deliveries so I really don't understand what I am getting into I guess. I get the impression it is just starting up in our market (it's not listed in current cities in the FAQ but was obviously there in drop down menu during sign-up), so I am completely wet behind the ears and don't have anybody locally to ask.


----------



## limepro

Uber48208 said:


> Maybe I misunderstood what UberPasco said, am I eligible to do both? Sorry for all the questions, I am assuming I am just Logistics based on the onboarding session I did, but the 19 videos in the app also included some prime deliveries so I really don't understand what I am getting into I guess. I get the impression it is just starting up in our market (it's not listed in current cities in the FAQ but was obviously there in drop down menu during sign-up), so I am completely wet behind the ears and don't have anybody locally to ask.


When you pick you pickup location if it starts with D it's logistics, if it's U it's prime.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

Interestingly, when I was fishing for blocks yesterday a screen popped up on my app asking which warehouse I wanted to work from. Wtf? Don't know if I hit some secret keystroke combination that brought that up. I chose my normal warehouse and everything has been normal since then, but I wonder if it was just a glitch or if you fish for a given amount of time without success you're given a chance to drive elsewhere, ie the app feels sorry for you after 500 tries or something. Probably the former.


----------



## ibrostar

Any help 


PhoenixFlex said:


> Interestingly, when I was fishing for blocks yesterday a screen popped up on my app asking which warehouse I wanted to work from. Wtf? Don't know if I hit some secret keystroke combination that brought that up. I chose my normal warehouse and everything has been normal since then, but I wonder if it was just a glitch or if you fish for a given amount of time without success you're given a chance to drive elsewhere, ie the app feels sorry for you after 500 tries or something. Probably


----------



## ibrostar

I


ibrostar said:


> help


need help on those two images on my Amazon flex app how to get rid of the red exclamatory triangle out of my iPhone 5s. Thanks a lot.


----------



## UTX1

Hey people...

It's time for weekly summaries....

Hope your week was SUCCESSFUL 

(i'm trying to be nice this week...major effort.)


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

I had a guy today who asked me if he could help me as he was leaving in his truck. I wasn't even at his house, I was next door. I told him it was none of his business and he said "it is when you're in my neighborhood". LOL. I think he understood when I pulled out the packages....but he seemed to wait at the end of the street for me, but then drove off.....who the hell knows.

Strange things, those humans....


----------



## UTX1

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Strange things, those humans....


People ARE strange, when you're a stranger.

...sing it if you know it, hum it if you don't


----------



## Mz.SinCityDriver

Amazon Flex you are hired as a Independent Contractor. .. I got the email from them this afternoon in requested info 2-3 weeks ago. JUST WAITING FOR THE BACKGROUND CHECK TO CLEAR


----------



## konoplya

CatchyMusicLover said:


> I had a guy today who asked me if he could help me as he was leaving in his truck. I wasn't even at his house, I was next door. I told him it was none of his business and he said "it is when you're in my neighborhood". LOL. I think he understood when I pulled out the packages....but he seemed to wait at the end of the street for me, but then drove off.....who the hell knows.
> 
> Strange things, those humans....


this may be your first time, but it sure won't be your last


----------



## PhoenixFlex

ibrostar said:


> I
> 
> need help on those two images on my Amazon flex app how to get rid of the red exclamatory triangle out of my iPhone 5s. Thanks a lot.


I use the flex android app, as I think most in here do, since iphone support is recent. So, sorry, not sure!


----------



## UTX1

Mz.SinCityDriver said:


> Amazon Flex you are hired as a Independent Contractor. ..
> I got the email from them this afternoon in requested info 2-3 weeks ago.
> JUST WAITING FOR THE BACKGROUND CHECK TO CLEAR


Welcome and welcome. You'll find delivering a cardboard box somewhat different
than driving around with passengers. Both jobs have their ups and downs.

Big plus: the packages do not speak. They make very little sound, if any at all.
If by some chance they start talking, please let us know.


----------



## Mz.SinCityDriver

Thank you .. yes I like many also deliver from time to time with postmates . But there are those times that you want human interaction and then there are those times that you enjoy your moments alone ...


----------



## Shangsta

Flexxx said:


> Hey guys, just got approved a few hours ago for SoCal. I only have time to make deliveries from around 6 to 10 am. How likely am I to oick up a few blocks for those hours? This would be for com
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Edit: I have a friend who also joined that has an open schedule, should he just say he's available from 12 to 12?


As UP said your availability doesnt really matter most of your blocks will come via "grab", at my warehouse you can get blocks as early as 6am but most start between 730-10 so being done at 10 will be tough. 


CatchyMusicLover said:


> I had a guy today who asked me if he could help me as he was leaving in his truck. I wasn't even at his house, I was next door. I told him it was none of his business and he said "it is when you're in my neighborhood". LOL. I think he understood when I pulled out the packages....but he seemed to wait at the end of the street for me, but then drove off.....who the hell knows.
> 
> Strange things, those humans....


Happens all the time. Its annoying, but as long as you are holding a package people leave you alone. I have had people refuse to open the door, people hide behind the door, all kinds of things. Some people expect their package to come in a UPS truck. Whatever...


----------



## jester121

Go on Amazon's website, buy yourself an Amazon branded hat and shirt, presto! Tips and adoration from eager shoppers will flow into your coffers.


----------



## UberDragon

ibrostar said:


> I need help on those two images on my Amazon flex app how to get rid of the red exclamatory triangle out of my iPhone 5s. Thanks a lot.





PhoenixFlex said:


> I use the flex android app, as I think most in here do, since iphone support is recent. So, sorry, not sure!


I got an invite that says I need an Android phone with certain specs. However I see from some posts here (above) that they allow iOS now. How do I confirm I can use an iPhone before I take the survey and sign up for an onboarding session?


----------



## Shangsta

CatchyMusicLover said:


> I had a guy today who asked me if he could help me as he was leaving in his truck. I wasn't even at his house, I was next door. I told him it was none of his business and he said "it is when you're in my neighborhood". LOL. I think he understood when I pulled out the packages....but he seemed to wait at the end of the street for me, but then drove off.....who the hell knows.
> 
> Strange things, those humans....


Our warehouse gives us orange neon jackets and lanyards for deliveries.


----------



## Shangsta

UberDragon said:


> I got an invite that says I need an Android phone with certain specs. However I see from some posts here (above) that they allow iOS now. How do I confirm I can use an iPhone before I take the survey and sign up for an onboarding session?


I understand not all warehouses accept IOS. You will have to try it and find out. The survey takes like two minutrs.


----------



## konoplya

Shangsta said:


> Our warehouse gives us orange neon jackets and lanyards for deliveries.


dude i have so many orange and neon green vests in my car, i should open up a shop. i spoke to a lot of drivers and they don't wear those when they deliver. i do though, makes me less suspicious when i'm trying to enter someone's yard.


----------



## jaywaynedubya

anyone got the tinyurl link mine doesn't work,perhaps you have a different one.


----------



## UTX1

konoplya said:


> dude i have so many orange and neon green vests in my car, i should open up a shop. i spoke to a lot of drivers and they don't wear those when they deliver. i do though, makes me less suspicious when i'm trying to enter someone's yard.


What if they see the reflective orange safety vest and think the driver is
working with the street crew, maybe to rip up the sidewalk or some such ?

" ...Honey who's at the door ?"
" ...I don't know, it looks like someone from the city."
"...Did you pay the water bill this month ?"
"...ya' I think so. They won't cut the water off without a late notice"
"...Aw hell no, he probably wants to use our bathroom."
"...oh god ! have you ever smelled one of those porto-pottys ?"
"...don't let him in. we'll never get the smell out ! "

"...knock, knock : Delivery  "


----------



## dnlbaboof

with all the spoiled brats who want things in the heart of SF and nyc did they ever wonder, where the hell do flex partners park???? pay 10 bucks to park and deliver to an office


----------



## Flexxx

So just to confirm. When loading packages we should place the highest numbers first i.e 5030, 5020, 5010 then 5000 in the front seat?


----------



## gaj

Yes, highest numbers first. Unless they screw up the sort (only happened a few times to me)

g


----------



## PhoenixFlex

Flexxx said:


> So just to confirm. When loading packages we should place the highest numbers first i.e 5030, 5020, 5010 then 5000 in the front seat?


Some organize their load that way but for me I find it easiest and quickest to organize by last name, believe it or not. What I do is divide everything into 3 groups, last names A-E, F-L, and M-Z. The smallest pile, usually A-E, goes in the front seat, the next biggest in the back seats, and the biggest group in the trunk, usually M-Z. When I get to a stop, I immediately know what part of the car the package is in, even if I decide to override the GPS and deliver in a different order than it recommends, which is not unusual for me. Maybe it's just the way my brain works, but for me this system works quickest. When scanning for a particular package, I look for the street number of the package, which is the largest thing printed on the label, like '1501' in 1501 Main Street. Actually it would say '1501 M', it prints the first 5 characters of the street address.


----------



## miwico

I can't post the link, but CBS local in Pittsburgh has a report on "mom" concerns. Title is 
*Amazon's New Delivery System Unnerves Some Moms*


----------



## danadiana

miwico said:


> I can't post the link, but CBS local in Pittsburgh has a report on "mom" concerns. Title is
> *Amazon's New Delivery System Unnerves Some Moms*


That's why I bought an Amazon tshirt, I've never had a problem


----------



## Uber48208

danadiana said:


> That's why I bought an Amazon tshirt, I've never had a problem


T-Shirt season is ending here in Detroit, doesn't start again til May  I'm scanning eBay (I have eBay bucks to burn) and all I see are tee-shirts... I'd be down for a sweatshirt/zip up but only see one sweatshirt available and it's "pre-owned"


----------



## jester121

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00IJSPLRC/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## dnlbaboof

if youre in the heart of the city where do you park? is it a pain????


----------



## Shangsta

dnlbaboof said:


> with all the spoiled brats who want things in the heart of SF and nyc did they ever wonder, where the hell do flex partners park???? pay 10 bucks to park and deliver to an office


That is one reason I chose a suberb of Seattle rather than actually driving downtown, you can't pay because it cuts into your profits. I haul butt in and out of offices when I get them.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

dnlbaboof said:


> if youre in the heart of the city where do you park? is it a pain????


I've been doing this for a few months in Phoenix and have yet to be sent downtown. Sky Harbor was only doing the east metro area at first but now with the same-days we've expanded to the west side, too, but I think they save the downtown area here for non-flex drivers. I've heard some cities the flex drivers have to deal with parking fees and significant tolls but I can't imagine doing this gig and having to pay out of pocket for such things. I for one would be doing something else for sure.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

The only real place in 


miwico said:


> I can't post the link, but CBS local in Pittsburgh has a report on "mom" concerns. Title is
> *Amazon's New Delivery System Unnerves Some Moms*


I absolutely hate the clickbait of the use of 'moms' here.


----------



## Shangsta

PhoenixFlex said:


> Some organize their load that way but for me I find it easiest and quickest to organize by last name, believe it or not. What I do is divide everything into 3 groups, last names A-E, F-L, and M-Z. The smallest pile, usually A-E, goes in the front seat, the next biggest in the back seats, and the biggest group in the trunk, usually M-Z. When I get to a stop, I immediately know what part of the car the package is in, even if I decide to override the GPS and deliver in a different order than it recommends, which is not unusual for me. Maybe it's just the way my brain works, but for me this system works quickest. When scanning for a particular package, I look for the street number of the package, which is the largest thing printed on the label, like '1501' in 1501 Main Street. Actually it would say '1501 M', it prints the first 5 characters of the street address.


Yeah to each their own but doing it by block makes the most sense. If you get an apartment sometimes it groups the deliveries and so having it by last name wont help you.

Another reason I prefer to group them by block is so you know when your routing is off when you are doing packages of the same block yet it tells you your delivery is 10 minutes away.


----------



## Shangsta

PhoenixFlex said:


> I've been doing this for a few months in Phoenix and have yet to be sent downtown. Sky Harbor was only doing the east metro area at first but now with the same-days we've expanded to the west side, too, but I think they save the downtown area here for non-flex drivers. I've heard some cities the flex drivers have to deal with parking fees and significant tolls but I can't imagine doing this gig and having to pay out of pocket for such things. I for one would be doing something else for sure.


Agreed, those of you who have not selected a warehouse yet. You are better off in the suburbs over the city.

Houses are easy to deliver too, apartments and businesses are a pain.


----------



## dnlbaboof

couple questions, how many miles can you write off, not as much as uber id assume since you drive less, also do you have to wait for someone to answer the door or can you just leave the package at the door?


----------



## Shangsta

dnlbaboof said:


> couple questions, how many miles can you write off, not as much as uber id assume since you drive less, also do you have to wait for someone to answer the door or can you just leave the package at the door?


If you are prime now you will have enough miles, gas and maintenance expenses to write off your work. Logistics, you could but a standard deduction may be better for you.

These are unattended deliveries technically (drop offs) but you will be docked if customers report they do not get their package. You have to trust your gut if you are in a shady neighborhood and make sure you put packages in a place visible enough the resident will find them but not so visible that people from the street steal them.


----------



## danadiana

Shangsta said:


> These are unattended deliveries technically (drop offs) but you will be docked if customers report they do not get their package. You have to trust your gut if you are in a shady neighborhood and make sure you put packages in a place visible enough the resident will find them but not so visible that people from the street steal them.


It's a very fine line, and no matter what happens it's always our fault.


----------



## konoplya

PhoenixFlex said:


> Some organize their load that way but for me I find it easiest and quickest to organize by last name, believe it or not. What I do is divide everything into 3 groups, last names A-E, F-L, and M-Z. The smallest pile, usually A-E, goes in the front seat, the next biggest in the back seats, and the biggest group in the trunk, usually M-Z. When I get to a stop, I immediately know what part of the car the package is in, even if I decide to override the GPS and deliver in a different order than it recommends, which is not unusual for me. Maybe it's just the way my brain works, but for me this system works quickest. When scanning for a particular package, I look for the street number of the package, which is the largest thing printed on the label, like '1501' in 1501 Main Street. Actually it would say '1501 M', it prints the first 5 characters of the street address.


man thats a good idea. never thought of that. my routes get routed like shit whever i'm delivering around central west phoenix. its a shitshow to say the least. today was in west maryvale 80th ave & camelback/indian school. the zones 7960, 7955 etc were in order in the itinerary, but their zoning is a complete mess. the consecutive zones are not next to each other so i'd have to bypass a zone to get from one to another, meaning going over the same area multiple times without delivering in the middle. always have to manually do my route at that point, but it sucks if i packed my packages by largest number first, lowest number last. i'll try your method next time i go out to phoenix, i think this will work better than digging through dozens of packages.

now if i go to the west side: surprise, peoria, litchfield and all the way west even, everything works fine. they just messed phoenix up badly.


----------



## konoplya

Shangsta said:


> If you are prime now you will have enough miles, gas and maintenance expenses to write off your work. Logistics, you could but a standard deduction may be better for you.


how do you figure? i write off every mile i put on my car with logistics. same with writing off gas, maintenance, etc. no way i'm taking standard deduction.


----------



## Shangsta

konoplya said:


> how do you figure? i write off every mile i put on my car with logistics. same with writing off gas, maintenance, etc. no way i'm taking standard deduction.


It depends on your shift. Some people drive as few as 7 miles a shift. If you only do this part time its not going to make a difference.

Remember when you write off gas it has to be for your shift only. You cant just write off 40 bucks for gas when you only drove two 20 mile shifts.


----------



## konoplya

Shangsta said:


> It depends on your shift. Some people drive as few as 7 miles a shift. If you only do this part time its not going to make a difference.
> 
> Remember when you write off gas it has to be for your shift only. You cant just write off 40 bucks for gas when you only drove two 20 mile shifts.


damn 7 miles? i wish. my average block is between 40-50. if i do two blocks a day thats well over a 100 usually. most of my miles on the car come from flex. i just take total miles from when i started flex up to the end of the year and do a percentage of those that are for flex. so if 80% of my miles are from flex, all the bills related to the car like gas, maintenance, etc are written off at 80% of total bills.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

konoplya said:


> man thats a good idea. never thought of that. my routes get routed like shit whever i'm delivering around central west phoenix. its a shitshow to say the least. today was in west maryvale 80th ave & camelback/indian school. the zones 7960, 7955 etc were in order in the itinerary, but their zoning is a complete mess. the consecutive zones are not next to each other so i'd have to bypass a zone to get from one to another, meaning going over the same area multiple times without delivering in the middle. always have to manually do my route at that point, but it sucks if i packed my packages by largest number first, lowest number last. i'll try your method next time i go out to phoenix, i think this will work better than digging through dozens of packages.
> 
> now if i go to the west side: surprise, peoria, litchfield and all the way west even, everything works fine. they just messed phoenix up badly.


Yeah, it's a good sort method from that standpoint, plus it's also a quicker initial sort to just lump everything in three piles. I do that before I scan any packages, so I can see which pile will fit best where in the car.

Also, I always 'swipe to finish' after scanning each of the three groups, so if the app crashes or the phone overheats, I won't have to rescan everything from the beginning.


----------



## konoplya

PhoenixFlex said:


> Yeah, it's a good sort method from that standpoint, plus it's also a quicker initial sort to just lump everything in three piles. I do that before I scan any packages, so I can see which pile will fit best where in the car.
> 
> Also, I always 'swipe to finish' after scanning each of the three groups, so if the app crashes or the phone overheats, I won't have to rescan everything from the beginning.


ah nice. good points. i scan to finish sometimes midway scanning just to see how spread out the packages are and where exactly i'm going.


----------



## Flexxx

Bit of a mistake on my first day 

I scanned three packages for the same house and as I was walking to the house the homeowner was going out and took the packages to her car and drove away. Right after I noticed I had to scan/verify the packages again, something that didn't happen with single deliveries. I called support but they weren't very helpful. After I finished delicering everything else I drove to the location, explained what happened and the only thing they could do was send and email asking flex to update the route as complete. 

Has anything similar happened to anyone?


----------



## miauber1x831

Flexxx said:


> Bit of a mistake on my first day
> 
> I scanned three packages for the same house and as I was walking to the house the homeowner was going out and took the packages to her car and drove away. Right after I noticed I had to scan/verify the packages again, something that didn't happen with single deliveries. I called support but they weren't very helpful. After I finished delicering everything else I drove to the location, explained what happened and the only thing they could do was send and email asking flex to update the route as complete.
> 
> Has anything similar happened to anyone?


I have had it happen a couple of time where I delivered a package that I accidentally didn't scan, but support was able to mark them as delivered from their end for me.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

Flexxx said:


> Bit of a mistake on my first day
> 
> I scanned three packages for the same house and as I was walking to the house the homeowner was going out and took the packages to her car and drove away. Right after I noticed I had to scan/verify the packages again, something that didn't happen with single deliveries. I called support but they weren't very helpful. After I finished delicering everything else I drove to the location, explained what happened and the only thing they could do was send and email asking flex to update the route as complete.
> 
> Has anything similar happened to anyone?


Right, you want to ask support to "manually mark them as delivered". Although, the last time I called for them to do this (I had marked an item as undeliverable but then they came home just then), they said I could do that myself now in the app...it now allows you to re-attempt delivery for things you've already marked as undeliverable. That wouldn't have helped in your case, of course. I wouldn't worry about it, if the warehouse thinks you still have the packages they will probably call you tonight. Since it was your first day, especially, I'm sure they'll be understanding.


----------



## Flexxx

Ahh, thank you Mia and Phoenix, problem solved. Earlier when I called they asked me where I was working out of and I said Commerce but it wasn't showing up which lead to support saying there was nothing they could do. I called back again just now and apparently it's listed under East Los Angeles.


----------



## Fibonacci's sequins

Flexxx said:


> Ahh, thank you Mia and Phoenix, problem solved. Earlier when I called they asked me where I was working out of and I said Commerce but it wasn't showing up which lead to support saying there was nothing they could do. I called back again just now and apparently it's listed under East Los Angeles.


You don't even have to call support if that happens. I had that happen once and what you do is hit the "scan packages" icon, the hit the question mark on the upper right corner while the scan screen is on, then hit "enter package ID" they all start with TBA0 so enter that and select the packages. Then hit a delivered ton option.  Check it out next time you pick up a block, a nice driver showed me that trick. Good luck!


----------



## Fibonacci's sequins

Shangsta said:


> It depends on your shift. Some people drive as few as 7 miles a shift. If you only do this part time its not going to make a difference.
> 
> Remember when you write off gas it has to be for your shift only. You cant just write off 40 bucks for gas when you only drove two 20 mile shifts.


Drove 75 miles for a 3 hr block today. Had to go to Luke Air Force Base and they vetted and searched me, really strange. Took an hr, so the mailroom was closed by the time I was granted access. Never again. Lol


----------



## Shangsta

Flexxx said:


> Bit of a mistake on my first day
> 
> I scanned three packages for the same house and as I was walking to the house the homeowner was going out and took the packages to her car and drove away. Right after I noticed I had to scan/verify the packages again, something that didn't happen with single deliveries. I called support but they weren't very helpful. After I finished delicering everything else I drove to the location, explained what happened and the only thing they could do was send and email asking flex to update the route as complete.
> 
> Has anything similar happened to anyone?


Yeah, support will ask you for the TBA number which is ridiculous bc you dont have it because you gave the package away and who memorizes them? I wasnt docked for it since I did make the delivery (the customer can confirm that) so dont worry too much. You learn as you go with this gig


----------



## PhoenixFlex

Fibonacci's sequins said:


> Drove 75 miles for a 3 hr block today. Had to go to Luke Air Force Base and they vetted and searched me, really strange. Took an hr, so the mailroom was closed by the time I was granted access. Never again. Lol


Which warehouse was this out of? I had to deliver to the sky harbor airport once, that was a pain. Although they let me park on the curb, they had to inspect the vehicle for explosives etc.


----------



## Shangsta

Fibonacci's sequins said:


> You don't even have to call support if that happens. I had that happen once and what you do is hit the "scan packages" icon, the hit the question mark on the upper right corner while the scan screen is on, then hit "enter package ID" they all start with TBA0 so enter that and select the packages. Then hit a delivered ton option.  Check it out next time you pick up a block, a nice driver showed me that trick. Good luck!


Does that require you to enter the TBA number? He already gave the packages away so he wouldnt have this.


----------



## Fibonacci's sequins

PhoenixFlex said:


> Which warehouse was this out of? I had to deliver to the sky harbor airport once, that was a pain. Although they let me park on the curb, they had to inspect the vehicle for explosives etc.


Tolleson. That's a bummer. I had to deliver to Cardinals Stadium on game day for a package to one of the team members, it was insanity. Had to go through VIP parking while the coordinators were arriving! They ride us hard.


----------



## Fibonacci's sequins

Shangsta said:


> Does that require you to enter the TBA number? He already gave the packages away so he wouldnt have this.


No, it only ask's for the first 4... TBA0 every time.


----------



## Shangsta

Fibonacci's sequins said:


> No, it only ask's for the first 4... TBA0 every time.


Nice!!!


----------



## Flexxx

My most exciting delivery was a krueger to a Sealy mattress store


----------



## Fibonacci's sequins

Shangsta said:


> Nice!!!


Yep! Saved my a** a few times!


----------



## dnlbaboof

does flex terrorize drivers with ratings/ deactivations???? is it like uber or more lax


----------



## Fibonacci's sequins

Flexxx said:


> My most exciting delivery was a krueger to a Sealy mattress store


I would kill for that kind of serenity. Haha


----------



## Shangsta

dnlbaboof said:


> does flex terrorize drivers with ratings/ deactivations???? is it like uber or more lax


I mean you will only get deactivated if you are bad at your job. Missing blocks (preventing someone else from working will get you deactivated)

The other tricky thing is if your packages dont make it to the customer. They give you grace to an extent but if it keeps happening maybe you are not doing a good job hiding the packages from plain view.

You get a weekly report each week noting these two things.


----------



## konoplya

Fibonacci's sequins said:


> Drove 75 miles for a 3 hr block today. Had to go to Luke Air Force Base and they vetted and searched me, really strange. Took an hr, so the mailroom was closed by the time I was granted access. Never again. Lol


you went to luke? eff that. i'd pull up to the gate and mark "unable to access location" and be done with that, especially if you have to go back past the warehouse anyway. same thing with the cardinals game. that's a ton of wasted time.


----------



## Fibonacci's sequins

konoplya said:


> you went to luke? eff that. i'd pull up to the gate and mark "unable to access location" and be done with that, especially if you have to go back past the warehouse anyway. same thing with the cardinals game. that's a ton of wasted time.


It was too far in... I tried. The base is huge. I was under the impression that we are supposed to attempt every delivery (due to the contract). A manager at Tolleson actually told me to forfeit the block today (once again) because I didn't want to take a package with no address. It had what I thought was a partial but when I looked it up it was random (no where close to the names the nav brought up). The manager told me to just follow the directions then call the customer once I got close (via the map) and try to find the address. I wanted to argue but I'm just took it and left. I'm not trying to get deactivated and I hate rocking the boat there, I go to university full time so not many other gigs are as flexible as I need until i graduate.


----------



## konoplya

Fibonacci's sequins said:


> It was too far in... I tried. The base is huge. I was under the impression that we are supposed to attempt every delivery (due to the contract). A manager at Tolleson actually told me to forfeit the block today (once again) because I didn't want to take a package with no address. It had what I thought was a partial but when I looked it up it was random (no where close to the names the nav brought up). The manager told me to just follow the directions then call the customer once I got close (via the map) and try to find the address. I wanted to argue but I'm just took it and left. I'm not trying to get deactivated and I hate rocking the boat there, I go to university full time so not many other gigs are as flexible as I need until i graduate.


well, you attempted when you got to the gate.. you're out of tolleson? those guys are awesome, i know both managers they're really cool guys. who told you to deliver a partially addressed package?


----------



## Fibonacci's sequins

konoplya said:


> well, you attempted when you got to the gate.. you're out of tolleson? those guys are awesome, i know both managers they're really cool guys. who told you to deliver a partially addressed package?


I attempted when I got to the North gate, and it said to go to the location before making undeliverable, I then went to the South gate (instructions from a military officer for delivery checkins) and I still got the same response from the app. It was my last delivery so I decided to just check in. Didn't know they run a full background check to deliver a package, I'm not familiar with military practices. Once I got to the address it was at a mailroom that closed while my vehicle was being searched. The geo was also off and the officers told me to keep moving after informing me it was now closed. I tried to do it at that point but the geo wasn't working or something. I took it back to the warehouse and they couldn't figure it out either. I ended my route with it still on my itinerary. I also called support and asked them to mark it undeliverable but they told me the warehouse would do it. It was a mess.


----------



## Fibonacci's sequins

konoplya said:


> well, you attempted when you got to the gate.. you're out of tolleson? those guys are awesome, i know both managers they're really cool guys. who told you to deliver a partially addressed package?


There are quite a few managers, I didn't speak with Tim or Brandon it was a different fellow. I tried outside the gate because you need a background check to get in. I tried again while I was inside but it wasn't working. Even called support. I'm not sure what else I could have done. When I got back they said those packages shouldn't go to flex drivers lol but if I get another one im vetted for 1 whole year


----------



## uberbomber

Fibonacci's sequins said:


> Yep! Saved my a** a few times!


Damn, this was one of my secrets. It has saved me a time or two as well.


----------



## UTX1

uberbomber said:


> Damn, this was one of my secrets. It has saved me a time or two as well.


Was hoping this would stay hush hush. It's one of my favorites too.
(TBA-zero) - I've never mentioned it here to others, except in PM posts.

Only a matter of time now before is won't work anymore. Rats

Let's file this one along with, "where is the best place to pick up pax in city/town XYZ ?"
"...oh, right here at the corner of this and that, between the hours of thus and so...."
50 X drivers then converge on that area. What a way to go...


----------



## Fibonacci's sequins

UTX1 said:


> Was hoping this would stay hush hush. It's one of my favorites too.
> (TBA-zero) - I've never mentioned it here to others, except in PM posts.
> 
> Only a matter of time now before is won't work anymore. Rats


I didn't know it was a trade secret, I try to be helpful and it f*cks me. The road to hell is paved with good intentions. Public apology TBD :/


----------



## uberbomber

UTX1 said:


> Was hoping this would stay hush hush. It's one of my favorites too.
> (TBA-zero) - I've never mentioned it here to others, except in PM posts.
> 
> Only a matter of time now before is won't work anymore. Rats


Yep, although I'm back to doing Prime mostly, and only do a Logistics block every now and then.


----------



## UTX1

Fibonacci's sequins said:


> I didn't know it was a trade secret, I try to be helpful and it f*cks me.
> The road to hell is paved with good intentions. Public apology TBD :/


Don't worry about it. It would have been out there eventually.


----------



## uberbomber

Fibonacci's sequins said:


> I didn't know it was a trade secret, I try to be helpful and it f*cks me. The road to hell is paved with good intentions. Public apology TBD :/


 I have a few more up my sleeve, and have helped many people myself.


----------



## UTX1

uberbomber said:


> I have a few more up my sleeve, and have helped many people myself.


Same here. Most often right on site at the warehouse.
You wish someone had told you this or that at the beginning.
So, when you see someone struggle a little bit with something that
you used to also have a tough time with, naturally you test the waters a little
and see if that someone is receptive to getting a little well-intentioned help.
I still do it too.

Many people still don't know the customer's phone number is on the label.
The sorting order data (stacking filters) is often an unknown for the new drivers.
Some people are even new to a particular city and don't really know where they are.
Sometimes they just need a little help....and sometimes they're really cute


----------



## TheVillageIdiot

Fibonacci's sequins said:


> There are quite a few managers, I didn't speak with Tim or Brandon it was a different fellow. I tried outside the gate because you need a background check to get in. I tried again while I was inside but it wasn't working. Even called support. I'm not sure what else I could have done. When I got back they said those packages shouldn't go to flex drivers lol but if I get another one im vetted for 1 whole year


Don't worry about it. You did everything you could have done. Even though you can get a year's pass at the visitor's center, you still have to go through the vehicle check every time. The most important thing about Luke is to make certain the package is scanned back into the system when returned. I give it directly to a shift manager every time, and even then I have been dinged for non-delivery. It's one of those black holes of Flex.


----------



## Fibonacci's sequins

UTX1 said:


> Don't worry about it. It would have been out there eventually.


Apologies! If anyone tells me a secret please tell me, explicitly, that it is a secret! Hopefully the function doesn't get abused because it's very helpful but it's fairly obvious if you play around with the app enough.


----------



## Fibonacci's sequins

TheVillageIdiot said:


> Don't worry about it. You did everything you could have done. Even though you can get a year's pass at the visitor's center, you still have to go through the vehicle check every time. The most important thing about Luke is to make certain the package is scanned back into the system when returned. I give it directly to a shift manager every time, and even then I have been dinged for non-delivery. It's one of those black holes of Flex.


Thank you! The vehicle check was the quickest part, the signing in and background check took forever.


----------



## Fibonacci's sequins

uberbomber said:


> I have a few more up my sleeve, and have helped many people myself.


Well, clearly don't share them with me!


----------



## konoplya

Fibonacci's sequins said:


> There are quite a few managers, I didn't speak with Tim or Brandon it was a different fellow. I tried outside the gate because you need a background check to get in. I tried again while I was inside but it wasn't working. Even called support. I'm not sure what else I could have done. When I got back they said those packages shouldn't go to flex drivers lol but if I get another one im vetted for 1 whole year


yeah screw all those other blue vesters, the only real ones are tim and brandon. i refuse to talk to the other dudes. amir is pretty cool too, but still, he's not in the know like timmy. the regular dock workers, don't even bother with them. most of them are cool, but they know squat about squat.


----------



## UTX1

Fibonacci's sequins said:


> Apologies! If anyone tells me a secret please tell me, explicitly, that it is a secret! Hopefully the function doesn't get abused because it's very helpful but it's fairly obvious if you play around with the app enough.


okay, just don't talk about by-passing the check-in screen on the app.

Oooopps !!!

hint: IT'S A SECRET !!!


----------



## uberbomber

UTX1 said:


> Same here. Most often right on site at the warehouse.
> You wish someone had told you this or that at the beginning.
> So, when you see someone struggle a little bit with something that
> you used to also have a tough time with, naturally you test the waters a little
> and see if that someone is receptive to getting a little well-intentioned help.
> I still do it too.
> 
> Many people still don't know the customer's phone number is on the label.
> The sorting order data (stacking filters) is often an unknown for the new drivers.
> Some people are even new to a particular city and don't really know where they are.
> Sometimes they just need a little help....and sometimes they're really cute


Yeah, there's a bunch of shit I didn't know when I started late November that I didn't learn until mid-January. Luckily, me and a person I met up here became friends and we're always trying to stay a step ahead of Amazon.

On another note: I haven't called support in months. I have pretty much learned to solve every problem on all banners of Flex on my own.


----------



## Fibonacci's sequins

konoplya said:


> yeah screw all those other blue vesters, the only real ones are tim and brandon. i refuse to talk to the other dudes. amir is pretty cool too, but still, he's not in the know like timmy. the regular dock workers, don't even bother with them. most of them are cool, but they know squat about squat.


Not sure if you're being sarcastic but those are the only 2 I know by name, I've met other managers but don't recall their names since I normally go in at a certain timeframe. I'm sure many are nice but the system is far from perfection. The one I talked to didn't mention his name but he is the one that told me to take the no/partial address package. I looked up the "address " listed and places like Switzerland and Germany come up. Really weird route.


----------



## UTX1

uberbomber said:


> On another note: I haven't called support in months.
> I have pretty much learned to solve every problem on all banners of Flex on my own.


You 'da man ! 

Think of the time saved. You've saved hours of your own time and saved hours of supports time.
Saving time equates to saving money. Saving money = making money. This is a big plus all around.


----------



## konoplya

Fibonacci's sequins said:


> Not sure if you're being sarcastic but those are the only 2 I know by name, I've met other managers but don't recall their names since I normally go in at a certain timeframe. I'm sure many are nice but the system is far from perfection. The one I talked to didn't mention his name but he is the one that told me to take the no/partial address package. I looked up the "address " listed and places like Switzerland and Germany come up. Really weird route.


no i'm serious, always ask for either tim or brandon. the other blue vest guys are pretty much useless. whoever told you to take that package shouldn't have and if something like that happens again, just ask for tim. you don't need to be wasting time with bs like that.


----------



## Fibonacci's sequins

konoplya said:


> no i'm serious, always ask for either tim or brandon. the other blue vest guys are pretty much useless. whoever told you to take that package shouldn't have and if something like that happens again, just ask for tim. you don't need to be wasting time with bs like that.


Haha! Thanks, they are the best! The other ones tend to blow you off. Tim is a great person, he's always been extremely helpful and realistic.

What does Amir look like? Wonder who i was speaking with...


----------



## uberbomber

UTX1 said:


> You 'da man !
> 
> Think of the time saved. You've saved hours of your own time and saved hours of supports time.
> Saving time equates to saving money. Saving money = making money. This is a big plus all around.


Fortunately, this is true.


----------



## danadiana

I call support because lately every time I finish my itinerary I have extra packages and I'd rather deliver them than go back to the warehouse


----------



## Shangsta

Fibonacci's sequins said:


> I didn't know it was a trade secret, I try to be helpful and it f*cks me. The road to hell is paved with good intentions. Public apology TBD :/


Shame on them for not sharing, especially since most of us deliver in different markets


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

danadiana said:


> I call support because lately every time I finish my itinerary I have extra packages and I'd rather deliver them than go back to the warehouse


 I've had that problem a lot lately as well. If your itinerary is still open/active you don't need to call support. Just go to the menu, hit "pickup", scan package and deliver as usual. Of course there are times when this isn't possible so you have to call support if the "pickup" button isn't there.
I'm not sure why it happens but lately it's a lot. So, when I get down to my last few packages, less than 10 or so I do a quick inventory and make sure all packages are on my itinerary.


----------



## miauber1x831

Fibonacci's sequins said:


> No, it only ask's for the first 4... TBA0 every time.


Interesting. I tried using that feature when I got to a stop once and the package was giving me "Wrong barcode" message on the QR and TBA. But I input the 4 digits following "TBA". No wonder it didn't work. Ended up calling support on that. Also nice to know I can use it for packages I forgot to scan. I've wasted my time on the phone with a support a few times because of that. Thanks!


----------



## danadiana

Do you ever get someone from support that has no idea what they're doing, so you just say, "oh, I figured it out, thank you", then call back to get someone else?


----------



## miauber1x831

danadiana said:


> Do you ever get someone from support that has no idea what they're doing, so you just say, "oh, I figured it out, thank you", then call back to get someone else?


Yep! I have noticed a huge disparity in training/knowledge of the support staff. Sometimes I spend 10 minutes on the line with somebody who can't figure out how to resolve a problem and I'll call back and get somebody else who fixes it on the spot.


----------



## Shangsta

danadiana said:


> Do you ever get someone from support that has no idea what they're doing, so you just say, "oh, I figured it out, thank you", then call back to get someone else?


You call them back huh?


----------



## uberbomber

Shangsta said:


> Shame on them for not sharing, especially since most of us deliver in different markets


If you ever took the time to read through this thread when I first started posting, you would clearly know why I don't share any thing I know on this forum openly. Although I must admit that this group is seemingly smarter than the dumbass, dry snitching Facebook group. Oh, and I have never had any fear of competition.


----------



## Shangsta

uberbomber said:


> If you ever took the time to read through this thread when I first started posting, you would clearly know why I don't share any thing I know on this forum openly. Although I must admit that this group is seemingly smarter than the dumbass, dry snitching Facebook group. Oh, and I have never had any fear of competition.


Fair enough


----------



## UberPasco

uberbomber said:


> If you ever took the time to read through this thread when I first started posting, you would clearly know why I don't share any thing I know on this forum openly. Although I must admit that this group is seemingly smarter than the dumbass, dry snitching Facebook group. Oh, and I have never had any fear of competition.


Whiners kill me. I have had several discussions with 'unfamilar faces' who complain about not getting blocks. Then when I offer basic advice like "refresh the app", they say "I'm not doing that". WTF?? Or when blocks pop up and sit there, some of the biggest whiners say "I don't want to drive in traffic" or "It's too (hot/dark/rainy/cold/sunny/nice) outside. SMH.


----------



## UTX1

Shangsta said:


> Shame on them for not sharing, especially since most of us deliver in different markets


 Important to remember that Amazon's drivers are not the only ones reading this forum. 
wink wink


----------



## Flexxx

TBA tip is great, would have saved me over 30 minutes of driving yesterday.


----------



## gaj

danadiana said:


> Do you ever get someone from support that has no idea what they're doing, so you just say, "oh, I figured it out, thank you", then call back to get someone else?


Yep. I had one time where I had 6 packages left over that disappeared off my itinerary, so I called support (sometimes when a package disappears from your itinerary, it is a cancelled delivery and needs to go back to the warehouse.) They told me to deliver the packages and call back at each one to confirm delivery. They were all at the same apartment complex, so I said I was on-site, please mark them all as delivered. She said "can't do that, you have to call for each one when you are at each door." So I replied "Ok, I will do that."

Ok, hang up. Call back. "I need 6 packages marked as delivered." "Ok, give me the list of TBA numbers" Listed. Done.

Some support reps are good, some kinda suck (or they are following the script to a tee... not that I can blame them, I am sure working in a call center sucks and you are dinged on every call that doesn't go according to the pre-planned script.) When I get a support rep that can think outside the box and has the guts to do it, that is a pleasant surprise.

g


----------



## konoplya

gaj said:


> Yep. I had one time where I had 6 packages left over that disappeared off my itinerary, so I called support (sometimes when a package disappears from your itinerary, it is a cancelled delivery and needs to go back to the warehouse.) They told me to deliver the packages and call back at each one to confirm delivery. They were all at the same apartment complex, so I said I was on-site, please mark them all as delivered. She said "can't do that, you have to call for each one when you are at each door." So I replied "Ok, I will do that."
> 
> Ok, hang up. Call back. "I need 6 packages marked as delivered." "Ok, give me the list of TBA numbers" Listed. Done.
> 
> Some support reps are good, some kinda suck (or they are following the script to a tee... not that I can blame them, I am sure working in a call center sucks and you are dinged on every call that doesn't go according to the pre-planned script.) When I get a support rep that can think outside the box and has the guts to do it, that is a pleasant surprise.
> 
> g


i had that happen once and i just re-scanned the packages and delivered them


----------



## danadiana

My app tried to send me to Philadelphia today, I work at Coppell, and someone else at the loading dock said it tried to send them to Vegas. It had directions and everything showing the way


----------



## PhoenixFlex

danadiana said:


> My app tried to send me to Philadelphia today, I work at Coppell, and someone else at the loading dock said it tried to send them to Vegas. It had directions and everything showing the way


Lol. When I first started the GPS sent me to 71st street in mesa instead of 71st street in Scottsdale. Basically to the middle of the desert. With rush hour traffic I lost 90 minutes on that one. That's the day I always started checking the map in today's itinerary before leaving the warehouse!


----------



## flexology

danadiana said:


> My app tried to send me to Philadelphia today, I work at Coppell, and someone else at the loading dock said it tried to send them to Vegas. It had directions and everything showing the way


Holy moly, when you said the app sometimes sends you to Houston I thought you were joking around. This is craziness!!!


----------



## miauber1x831

No 10pm blocks released for DMI2? Miami Gardens?


----------



## William Sheldon

None in Philly either?


----------



## PaulMco5

I couldn't book a block either at 10 pm Orlando/Davenport FL


----------



## konoplya

no blocks huh? i'll report if we get something in az


----------



## PaulMco5

That would be great please do


----------



## immedina

Maybe the warehouse is closed tomorrow, no blocks at 10pm central.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Columbus Day holiday a day early, LOL
(that's a joke, considering supposedly the only day they close is Christmas)
Hopefully there will be some here, I was really hoping to get an extra this week.


----------



## immedina

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Columbus Day holiday a day early, LOL
> (that's a joke, considering supposedly the only day they close is Christmas)
> Hopefully there will be some here, I was really hoping to get an extra this week.


I think so too. The same thing happened when they closed for July 4th.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Well, everything seems normal here in Vegas anyway. Just got my 7:30AM block.


----------



## Flexxx

Blocks open in Los Angeles


----------



## kmatt

konoplya said:


> they're all part time workers and make 12.50 an hour. they never get overtime and get reamed if they stay 5-10 minutes longer. there are only very few full time employees there compared to the whole warehouse.


$10.50 in my market.


----------



## ubermonkey

when i do a flex rush delivery

i notice an extra 5$ on my earnings is that a tip or is that just standard for rush deliveries?

im guessing the 18-25 hourly pay means with tips right?
and the min is 18 an hour regardless of deliveries


----------



## kmatt

Delivered 8 hours today dealing with Hurricane Matthew. 15 inches of rain and flooding everywhere and fallen trees at every corner. Roads were closed and everything. They never cancelled the orders. Honestly, it was very shameful on the dispatcher's part to not shut it down completely. I should have forfeited my scheduled blocks but I needed the money and didn't think it would be that bad. They clearly don't care about driver safety. Sad. They at least need to offer hazard pay for this kind of weather if they are going to continue orders.


----------



## konoplya

no blocks here in az either.. at least my warehouse


----------



## gaj

konoplya said:


> i had that happen once and i just re-scanned the packages and delivered them


I tried that first, it would not accept the re-scan, it gave an error about already being picked up. So support was my only option 

g


----------



## melissafj77

UTX1 said:


> If we had a nice rack and a cute ass, we wouldn't have to worry about it....
> so goes the corporate world...
> 
> many pardons, I'm having a chauvinistic, sexist interlude. I'll be done in a moment...


lmao soo not true the ***** in charge is a bitter ugly angry woman who hate the girls with nice racks and sadly stating the true ( that the world goes round by appearance is not chauvinistic


----------



## prosidius

No blocks in Milwaukee either. Guess this is a slow time for Amazon as everyone is holding off til November to buy shit again for X-Mas.


----------



## Shangsta

ubermonkey said:


> when i do a flex rush delivery
> 
> i notice an extra 5$ on my earnings is that a tip or is that just standard for rush deliveries?
> 
> im guessing the 18-25 hourly pay means with tips right?
> and the min is 18 an hour regardless of deliveries


Yeah I am guessing you are Prime Now and that is your tip. You will always get 18 an hour unless they advertise they are raising the rate to meet demand.


----------



## ubermonkey

does flex pay overtime?

say your scheduled for a 2 hour block and in the last 10 minutes you get a delivery request causing you to work an extra 30 mins past scheduled 

also how long did it take for you guys to get the amazon gift card signup bonus after doing your 1st block


----------



## flexology

ubermonkey said:


> does flex pay overtime?
> 
> say your scheduled for a 2 hour block and in the last 10 minutes you get a delivery request causing you to work an extra 30 mins past scheduled
> 
> also how long did it take for you guys to get the amazon gift card signup bonus after doing your 1st block


No overtime, and you won't get a "delivery request" unless you are with Hotwheels (food delivery via Amazon Prime). You may get another block, and go back to the warehouse, but that would be in a 1, 2, 4 or 8 hour increment, never 30 mins.

The gift card took maybe a couple of weeks for me.


----------



## Shangsta

ubermonkey said:


> does flex pay overtime?
> 
> say your scheduled for a 2 hour block and in the last 10 minutes you get a delivery request causing you to work an extra 30 mins past scheduled
> 
> also how long did it take for you guys to get the amazon gift card signup bonus after doing your 1st block


There is no overtime, we are contractors not employees. Infact if you dont finish your deliveries in the given time you risk deactivation.


----------



## kmatt

Make your deliveries regardless of time. Bust your ass to get them done and your chances of deactivation decrease. That's for Prime Now. Logistics is a f*cking mess and I don't have any advice for you regarding that BS. If you are late with Prime now, you will get an email from Amazon saying you are not meeting customer expectations. Just reply back and explain why you are late. They reply back within 24 hours and adjust your account everytime if you have good reasons.


----------



## Sweitzeram

kmatt said:


> Make your deliveries regardless of time. Bust your ass to get them done and your chances of deactivation decrease. That's for Prime Now. Logistics is a f*cking mess and I don't have any advice for you regarding that BS. If you are late with Prime now, you will get an email from Amazon saying you are not meeting customer expectations. Just reply back and explain why you are late. They reply back within 24 hours and adjust your account everytime if you have good reasons.


How is logistics a mess? I had 4 blocks this weekend all of which took less than an hour and a half and under 30 miles driven a piece.


----------



## Sweitzeram

And that's 4 hour blocks.. So 72 bucks for an hour and a half and under 30 miles per block. I'd never even consider doing prime now.. Might as well do uber with the miles you guys pile on.


----------



## konoplya

Sweitzeram said:


> And that's 4 hour blocks.. So 72 bucks for an hour and a half and under 30 miles per block. I'd never even consider doing prime now.. Might as well do uber with the miles you guys pile on.


yeah, to make 72 bucks with uber, on average you'd do way over 100 miles. i average about 30-50 with a 4 hour block.


----------



## Htownflex

Yea 60 miles. About 3 hrs 20 min to complete route; would be faster if it didnt take 45 min to leave the wharehouse. But that time is used to plan route which makes life easier. 72-12 (gas,toll,weartear) =$60


----------



## Sweitzeram

Htownflex said:


> Yea 60 miles. About 3 hrs 20 min to complete route; would be faster if it didnt take 45 min to leave the wharehouse. But that time is used to plan route which makes life easier. 72-12 (gas,toll,weartear) =$60


I think we have it pretty good at the Phoenix Sky Harbor location.. I've never had a block even come close to 3 hours and never have to wait at the warehouse more than a few minutes. I usually show up about 25 minutes early to get in and grab a cart and start sorting and loading.. By the time I'm done with that I can check in and scan them all really quick and be on my way.. I'm definitely averaging well under 2 hours per block now.. 2 out of the 4 this weekend I knocked out in less than an hour of my scheduled start time.


----------



## Sweitzeram

How does it take 45 minutes to leave your warehouse? If the time is spent planning your route that means you have scanned your packages? Sounds like something is off with the process at your warehouse.


----------



## Bygosh

The routes here started out only taking ~1-1.5 hrs but as time goes on they get longer and longer. At first we didn't get commercial or lots of apartments but now we get both. It's hard to complete a route in under 2-2.5 now. Occasionally you'll get lucky but that's not the norm.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

So do weekends usually have less packages? Both Sat and Sun I finished pretty quick, even with some issues (and having to go back on Sat and apartments on Sun).


----------



## limepro

I'm on food delivery today, the way point is right by my house so I'm chilling at home.


----------



## UTX1

Bygosh said:


> Occasionally you'll get lucky but that's not the norm.


Hello Wisconsin !

It is a welcome change when you get those cadillac routes.
Thing I was thinking is, it's about to get kinda cold where you folks are.

"...your destination is on the right.....brrrrrr !"


----------



## Shangsta

Sweitzeram said:


> How is logistics a mess? I had 4 blocks this weekend all of which took less than an hour and a half and under 30 miles driven a piece.


Yeah he is definitely exaggerating. With Logistics if you are fast you can end up making 30 dollars an hour and cut a four hour block in half. Cant do that with prime now.

We also dont get docked for late deliveries. Most of ours are late when we get them.


----------



## Shangsta

Htownflex said:


> Yea 60 miles. About 3 hrs 20 min to complete route; would be faster if it didnt take 45 min to leave the wharehouse. But that time is used to plan route which makes life easier. 72-12 (gas,toll,weartear) =$60


As amazon adds new warehouses I hope they would build ones with loading docks. Some people scan extremely slow ot sit there chatting it up with warehouse employees. The dock allows you to get your stuff and go, if some people want to take their sweet time they can do that.

I show up about 20 minutes before my block now, the first five mimutes I sort, 15 minutes before I log in. By my official start time I am on the road.


----------



## jester121

kmatt said:


> Honestly, it was very shameful on the dispatcher's part to not shut it down completely. *I should have forfeited my scheduled blocks but I needed the money* and didn't think it would be that bad. They clearly don't care about driver safety. Sad.


So let me get this straight -- you expect Amazon to care more about your safety and well-being than you do? Did Mr. Bezos physically drag your finger across the screen of your phone, forcing you to accept the blocks? Were you somehow taken by surprise at the hurricane conditions in south Florida? 


> They at least need to offer hazard pay for this kind of weather if they are going to continue orders.


But wait, then you mention it's all about the money -- you'd have been happier with the same risk if they'd offered hazard pay? And conditions weren't really that bad, I guess?

Unbelievable.


----------



## Shangsta

CatchyMusicLover said:


> So do weekends usually have less packages? Both Sat and Sun I finished pretty quick, even with some issues (and having to go back on Sat and apartments on Sun).


At my warehouse they offer more weekend blocks, I get non stop push notifications. I find weekends they simply have more drivers as those with jobs supplement their income, this probably changes load size.


----------



## jester121

I have a question I've been pondering during the past 2+ weeks waiting for my background check to complete...

I read all these reports about how people routinely complete their 4 hour blocks in 90-120 minutes, resulting in a payout of $30+ per hour. Has anyone considered the fact that Amazon is most certainly tracking the amount of time it takes for everyone to complete blocks, and that they are going to wise up to this and start either 1) cutting rates, or 2) cramming more stops in the block, or 3) cut back to smaller blocks if there isn't room in cars for more boxes? I appreciate the hustle-up mentality of hard working drivers, but I wonder if that isn't screwing things up in the long run for everyone. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Sweitzeram

Our package count got kinda high for a while as well but it's been back down lately. I haven't had over 40 packages


CatchyMusicLover said:


> So do weekends usually have less packages? Both Sat and Sun I finished pretty quick, even with some issues (and having to go back on Sat and apartments on Sun).


I have noticed the weekend ones tend to be a little lighter.. Also way less traffic on the road and if you get some apartments people are much more like to be home also saving you some time.


----------



## Shangsta

jester121 said:


> I read all these reports about how people routinely complete their 4 hour blocks in 90-120 minutes, resulting in a payout of $30+ per hour. Has anyone considered the fact that Amazon is most certainly tracking the amount of time it takes for everyone to complete blocks, and that they are going to wise up to this and start either 1) cutting rates, or 2) cramming more stops in the block, or 3) cut back to smaller blocks if there isn't room in cars for more boxes? I appreciate the hustle-up mentality of hard working drivers, but I wonder if that isn't screwing things up in the long run for everyone.


Its not common to finish that early. Plenty of people at my warehouse take longer than that. I think a lot of us on here are able to cut our time by knowing tricks and our experience with the places we drive.

As we get closer to Cyber Monday I dont think anyone will have 30 package loads a month from now.


----------



## jester121

I'm wondering if my bg check will even be complete by then....


----------



## Sweitzeram

jester121 said:


> I have a question I've been pondering during the past 2+ weeks waiting for my background check to complete...
> 
> I read all these reports about how people routinely complete their 4 hour blocks in 90-120 minutes, resulting in a payout of $30+ per hour. Has anyone considered the fact that Amazon is most certainly tracking the amount of time it takes for everyone to complete blocks, and that they are going to wise up to this and start either 1) cutting rates, or 2) cramming more stops in the block, or 3) cut back to smaller blocks if there isn't room in cars for more boxes? I appreciate the hustle-up mentality of hard working drivers, but I wonder if that isn't screwing things up in the long run for everyone.
> 
> Any thoughts?


I'm sure things will change in some markets.. Until then I'll take advantage of being able to finish quickly. Also, keep in mind they are also typically allowing for time to travel back to the warehouse for any that you can't deliver and are anticipating you wait at the door for the customer to accept the package.. Usually neither of these things happen. I'm not going to purposely take long because amazon may change things.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

And it's not as if there's no long routes -- I had one on Thursday that took all four hours, and that's without going back to the warehouse.

Today though, I was done in two hours from first scan to last drop off, and that's with a ~25 minute travel time to first drop....

But note, a lot of people would take longer. Those who only do it a couple times a week or less (I'm assuming, like Uber-Lyft this makes up a good percentage of people) won't know all the tricks to save time. When I started I was tossing things everywhere and pulling groups of packages by looking at the addresses, stuffing small ones in my back seat, following the app even if it send me back and forth, and even parking and walking half a block to a house when two were close together, etc etc. I'm sure I took way longer than needed early on simply because I don't have the optimization for it I do now.


----------



## Sweitzeram

This also isn't something totally new to Amazon. They've been using independent contractors and companies for a long time who deliver using their software. The flex program is new but really it's not much different. They know how long it takes and what should be paid.. And If you think they won't be able to tell people are taking longer than they should on purpose based on the data they receive from the app you are seriously underestimating them.


----------



## ubermonkey

when i finished my routes early i just got more work but i wasnt trying to risk lagging it as im sure they can tell if im being efficient or not

some blocks i get no work at all so it makes up for the blocks that make me bust my ass

also im guessing its not possible to get a large tip on amazon like it is on postmates
as the tips ive gotten seem to range from 2-8$


----------



## jester121

Thanks for the feedback. I certainly wasn't suggesting anyone lollygag around, I just enjoy considering the big picture of complex systems like this and wondered where the whole thing is headed.

Personally I can't wait for Star Trek-style replicators to put Amazon out of business. I figure 6-8 years, tops.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

So, I got an amazon email about the new process of just scanning one code on a cart/bin:

"We have implemented a new process for picking up orders at the delivery station. You will now scan *one large tote or bin that contains all of the packages.* This mean that by scanning the one barcode, all the packages in the large container will be added to your route."

Is this just sky harbor or is it true for everyone? This makes me rather uncomfortable for obvious reasons, I hope there's at least a printed package count that I can verify as I'm loading.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

Sweitzeram said:


> Our package count got kinda high for a while as well but it's been back down lately. I haven't had over 40 packages
> 
> I have noticed the weekend ones tend to be a little lighter.. Also way less traffic on the road and if you get some apartments people are much more like to be home also saving you some time.


I've been averaging 30-40 packages at sky harbor lately. Back when I started, in the middle of the summer, my average load was 50-60. Biggest was 72. It will be interesting to see what happens next month for sure.


----------



## Sweitzeram

PhoenixFlex said:


> So, I got an amazon email about the new process of just scanning one code on a cart/bin:
> 
> "We have implemented a new process for picking up orders at the delivery station. You will now scan *one large tote or bin that contains all of the packages.* This mean that by scanning the one barcode, all the packages in the large container will be added to your route."
> 
> Is this just sky harbor or is it true for everyone? This makes me rather uncomfortable for obvious reasons, I hope there's at least a printed package count that I can verify as I'm loading.


I will load and count the packages in the tote into my car before scanning the bin and also make sure there aren't any misorts that are way out of the way... Then when I scan the bin make sure my count matches up with the package count in the app.


----------



## kmatt

jester121 said:


> So let me get this straight -- you expect Amazon to care more about your safety and well-being than you do? Did Mr. Bezos physically drag your finger across the screen of your phone, forcing you to accept the blocks? Were you somehow taken by surprise at the hurricane conditions in south Florida?
> 
> But wait, then you mention it's all about the money -- you'd have been happier with the same risk if they'd offered hazard pay? And conditions weren't really that bad, I guess?
> 
> Unbelievable.


Thanks for your concern Mr Bezos.


----------



## konoplya

jester121 said:


> I have a question I've been pondering during the past 2+ weeks waiting for my background check to complete...
> 
> I read all these reports about how people routinely complete their 4 hour blocks in 90-120 minutes, resulting in a payout of $30+ per hour. Has anyone considered the fact that Amazon is most certainly tracking the amount of time it takes for everyone to complete blocks, and that they are going to wise up to this and start either 1) cutting rates, or 2) cramming more stops in the block, or 3) cut back to smaller blocks if there isn't room in cars for more boxes? I appreciate the hustle-up mentality of hard working drivers, but I wonder if that isn't screwing things up in the long run for everyone.
> 
> Any thoughts?


the way i look at it, there's always people that will do more and those that will do less on a daily basis, so in the long run if you take everything into account, it all averages out just fine for amazon. we all have a our shitty days and good days. being more "in tune" with the app and knowing how to efficiently compensate for the app's shortcomings, learning from your mistakes, knowing the routes and neighborhoods, will result in shorter delivery times. plus, many people take their time and don't really care about the $/hr as much as others, its just something to pass by time for them and earn a little extra.


----------



## Shangsta

ubermonkey said:


> when i finished my routes early i just got more work but i wasnt trying to risk lagging it as im sure they can tell if im being efficient or not
> 
> some blocks i get no work at all so it makes up for the blocks that make me bust my ass
> 
> also im guessing its not possible to get a large tip on amazon like it is on postmates
> as the tips ive gotten seem to range from 2-8$


Thats a big difference between logistics and prime. When you finish early for logistics you dont come back to the warehouse unless you have returns. 


Sweitzeram said:


> I will load and count the packages in the tote into my car before scanning the bin and also make sure there aren't any misorts that are way out of the way... Then when I scan the bin make sure my count matches up with the package count in the app.


This is best practice. You can scan a tote and think I am out of here quicker than doing each one! But if you get a mis sort 30 minutes from your other deliveries or God forebid a package didnt make it to your cart bc a warehouse worker was negligent. You will lose whatever time you thought you saved clearing those situations up.


----------



## Sweitzeram

Shangsta said:


> Thats a big difference between logistics and prime. When you finish early for logistics you dont come back to the warehouse unless you have returns.
> 
> This is best practice. You can scan a tote and think I am out of here quicker than doing each one! But if you get a mis sort 30 minutes from your other deliveries or God forebid a package didnt make it to your cart bc a warehouse worker was negligent. You will lose whatever time you thought you saved clearing those situations up.


 Yup.. Once you scan a mis sorted package you're pretty much stuck with it. I got them to remove one once but other than that I hear them tell people tough luck all the time. You scan it and it's yours.


----------



## konoplya

Sweitzeram said:


> Yup.. Once you scan a mis sorted package you're pretty much stuck with it. I got them to remove one once but other than that I hear them tell people tough luck all the time. You scan it and it's yours.


there's actually an option in the app to remove a package from your itinerary


----------



## Sweitzeram

konoplya said:


> there's actually an option in the app to remove a package from your itinerary


There is but I believe it's looked at like a deliver you never attempted and counts against you.. Who really knows. It'd be great to have some set guidelines and know what's expected and what counts against you, etc.


----------



## konoplya

Sweitzeram said:


> There is but I believe it's looked at like a deliver you never attempted and counts against you.. Who really knows. It'd be great to have some set guidelines and know what's expected and what counts against you, etc.


well, the manager at the warehouse told me about it and said if i accidentally scan a missort etc, i can just remove it from the app and showed me how. but you're right, who knows.


----------



## Shangsta

konoplya said:


> well, the manager at the warehouse told me about it and said if i accidentally scan a missort etc, i can just remove it from the app and showed me how. but you're right, who knows.


Plus that potentially sets up an unnecessary trip back to the warehouse.


----------



## kmatt

Why isn't there a rule book for flex drivers?!?! So ****ing ridiculous.


----------



## konoplya

kmatt said:


> Why isn't there a rule book for flex drivers?!?! So &%[email protected]!*ing ridiculous.


the last thing they want is put rules down on paper. the less that's written, the less liability for them.


----------



## konoplya

got another update.. wonder what wonderful features are going to be missing from the app this time.


----------



## kmatt

You are right about that. I got the update but hit the remind me later button. I'll let other drivers be the guinea pig before I **** with it.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

konoplya said:


> got another update.. wonder what wonderful features are going to be missing from the app this time.


Heh, maybe the app will try to go even MORE out of the way when it reroutes you....


----------



## kmatt

jester121 said:


> So let me get this straight -- you expect Amazon to care more about your safety and well-being than you do? Did Mr. Bezos physically drag your finger across the screen of your phone, forcing you to accept the blocks? Were you somehow taken by surprise at the hurricane conditions in south Florida?
> 
> But wait, then you mention it's all about the money -- you'd have been happier with the same risk if they'd offered hazard pay? And conditions weren't really that bad, I guess?
> 
> Unbelievable.


I was scheduled for this block and didn't physically drag my finger across the screen of my phone to pick it up like you mentioned. The rain was so unexpected I couldn't forfeit before the 45 minute notice without being penalized. Something you have no idea about because you haven't worked a f*cking second for Amazon flex. Eat a di*k you clueless f*ck.


----------



## LV-Reni

kmatt said:


> Delivered 8 hours today dealing with Hurricane Matthew. 15 inches of rain and flooding everywhere and fallen trees at every corner. Roads were closed and everything. They never cancelled the orders. Honestly, it was very shameful on the dispatcher's part to not shut it down completely. I should have forfeited my scheduled blocks but I needed the money and didn't think it would be that bad. They clearly don't care about driver safety. Sad. They at least need to offer hazard pay for this kind of weather if they are going to continue orders.





kmatt said:


> I was scheduled for this block and didn't physically drag my finger across the screen of my phone to pick it up like you mentioned. The rain was so unexpected I couldn't forfeit before the 45 minute notice without being penalized. Something you have no idea about because you haven't worked a f*cking second for Amazon flex. Eat a di*k you clueless f*ck.


Ummm, how could the rain be "unexpected"? Its a damn HURRICANE!


----------



## kmatt

To get one thing clear right from the start, the Saffir-Simpson Hurricane Wind Scale, the official metric by which a hurricane's strength is rated a category 1 to 5 by the National Weather Service, is far from perfect, and meteorologists have been clamoring for years for something better. That scale considers only one variable: What is the maximum wind speed found at any point within the storm? They don't measure the rain totals, so it's unexpected. Go back to the drawing board tool bag.


----------



## Sweitzeram

kmatt said:


> To get one thing clear right from the start, the Saffir-Simpson Hurricane Wind Scale, the official metric by which a hurricane's strength is rated a category 1 to 5 by the National Weather Service, is far from perfect, and meteorologists have been clamoring for years for something better. That scale considers only one variable: What is the maximum wind speed found at any point within the storm? They don't measure the rain totals, so it's unexpected. Go back to the drawing board tool bag.


I feel like this should be a "come on man" ESPN thing.. There's no way in hell it was unexpected unless you didn't tune into any sort of media what so ever for multiple days leading up to it. He hit the nail on the head and you're salty about it.. Has nothing to do with how many flex blocks someone may have done.


----------



## Sweitzeram

Saying the rain is unexpected in a hurricane is like saying the smoke is unexpected in a fire.. "come on man".


----------



## kmatt

The wind wasn't the problem like they forecasted. The meteroligists compleltely boofed the rain totals and they admitted so. The predicted 3 inches and we got 15. Do you guys work for Amazon or something?


----------



## kmatt

Sweitzeram said:


> How is logistics a mess? I had 4 blocks this weekend all of which took less than an hour and a half and under 30 miles driven a piece.


Drivers getting deactivated because the system said they didn't return packages when they did.


----------



## kmatt

You will all learn that this whole program is ****ed up and not to be relied upon. Make your money and move on to better jobs. This is just a stop gap.


----------



## Shangsta

konoplya said:


> the last thing they want is put rules down on paper. the less that's written, the less liability for them.


Bingo too much of that and we become employees


----------



## Shangsta

kmatt said:


> Seriously, can someone convince the OG poster to delete this whole thread? It's beginning to be a joke at this point. These newbies are dumbassesses and will never figure it out because they love r*tard sandwiches and can't stop eating them.


I respect you bc you have been on here a while and we have always gotten along but why all the negative vibes man? Relax. No need to put others down. You were new once upon a time too.



kmatt said:


> Drivers getting deactivated because the system said they didn't return packages when they did.


I have only seen one person complain of that and we dont know if he actually returned the packages. I have heard of Prme Now drivers being deactivated by not making deliveries on time. I try not to criticize PN too much bc I dont drive it. You shouldnt be so quick to criticize logistics, most of us who drive it are satisfied with it.


----------



## Dawn Tower

danadiana said:


> I call support because lately every time I finish my itinerary I have extra packages and I'd rather deliver them than go back to the warehouse


Hey, you can scan those on the road so you don't have to call logistics. Just hit the menu, and then "pickup". I always check my itinerary when I have about ten packages left to make sure there aren't any that were skipped in the warehouse. I don't always scan them in though, if it was a long route (approaching four hours) I'll sometimes just bring them back to the warehouse.

Once you finish and you get to the route complete screen, you can't go back and pick up missed items, so it's important to check before your last few deliveries.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

Sky harbor wasn't quite ready for that "scan one barcode" change today, probably will be tomorrow. Is this something all locations are doing now?


----------



## Shangsta

PhoenixFlex said:


> Sky harbor wasn't quite ready for that "scan one barcode" change today, probably will be tomorrow. Is this something all locations are doing now?


We still scan individual boxes.


----------



## konoplya

btw if you guys use reddit there's a flex driver sub


PhoenixFlex said:


> Sky harbor wasn't quite ready for that "scan one barcode" change today, probably will be tomorrow. Is this something all locations are doing now?


did you get an email that your location is doing it? if not, then probably no


----------



## limepro

Just a word of advice, something I learned last night about forfeiting blocks.

Once a block is picked up or assigned you have 2 minutes to forfeit, after that you have until 45 minutes prior or it will count as a missed shift.

Now the good part, forfeiting blocks even well before the start time is counted against you well, to many blocks forfeited and you will be deemed unreliable and deactivated. I wasn't told an exact number and doubt they knew either but it is good to know.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

konoplya said:


> btw if you guys use reddit there's a flex driver sub
> 
> did you get an email that your location is doing it? if not, then probably no


Yes, yesterday they sent out an email saying sky harbor is doing it now. I was wondering if everyone here got that or just us folks.


----------



## Shangsta

I think there is some truth to that however in one of the more recent emails they said you could forfeit 45 minutes or before without penalty. I find that to be true I get a lot of blocks assigned and I dont like the time because it prevents me from doing two blocks in one day. 

I do find that if you forfeit assigned blocks you are less likely to get assigned them on Fridays. 

I figure "legally" forfeitting blocks is frowned upon but wont get you deactivated.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

limepro said:


> Just a word of advice, something I learned last night about forfeiting blocks.
> 
> Once a block is picked up or assigned you have 2 minutes to forfeit, after that you have until 45 minutes prior or it will count as a missed shift.
> 
> Now the good part, forfeiting blocks even well before the start time is counted against you well, to many blocks forfeited and you will be deemed unreliable and deactivated. I wasn't told an exact number and doubt they knew either but it is good to know.


Interesting, did this come from a blue vest or who? Forfeiting without penalty should mean just that.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

limepro said:


> Now the good part, forfeiting blocks even well before the start time is counted against you well, to many blocks forfeited and you will be deemed unreliable and deactivated. I wasn't told an exact number and doubt they knew either but it is good to know.


Even 'scheduled' ones?


----------



## flexology

I don't get it, when does the 2-minute rule kick in?


----------



## circle1

jester121 said:


> I have a question I've been pondering during the past 2+ weeks waiting for my background check to complete...
> 
> I read all these reports about how people routinely complete their 4 hour blocks in 90-120 minutes, resulting in a payout of $30+ per hour. Has anyone considered the fact that Amazon is most certainly tracking the amount of time it takes for everyone to complete blocks, and that they are going to wise up to this and start either 1) cutting rates, or 2) cramming more stops in the block, or 3) cut back to smaller blocks if there isn't room in cars for more boxes? I appreciate the hustle-up mentality of hard working drivers, but I wonder if that isn't screwing things up in the long run for everyone.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Econ 101 . . . if they cut too much, eventually they will discover (to their chagrin) they will have the good/responsible drivers quit/sabatical (i.e., reserve their asset for better uses), and be left with people who don't bathe regularly and/or don't understand what an itinerary is . . .


----------



## circle1

jester121 said:


> Thanks for the feedback. I certainly wasn't suggesting anyone lollygag around, I just enjoy considering the big picture of complex systems like this and wondered where the whole thing is headed.
> 
> Personally I can't wait for Star Trek-style replicators to put Amazon out of business. I figure 6-8 years, tops.


HA! Are you kidding? Amazon and Google would drop $millions if they caught even the slightest whiff of a competitive advantage over their rivals!


----------



## circle1

kmatt said:


> Why isn't there a rule book for flex drivers?!?! So &%[email protected]!*ing ridiculous.


Look at it from a quantitative & qualitative point; if a person can't piece this stuff together/ask questions/take initiative, do you want them out on the road rep'ing Amazon?


----------



## Sweitzeram

I know there has been some talk on here about them limiting you to 40 block hours per week.. I am getting ready to head to my 13th 4 hour block of the week so at least in Phoenix the 40 hour theory is false.


----------



## flexology

circle1 said:


> Look at it from a quantitative & qualitative point; if a person can't piece this stuff together/ask questions/take initiative, do you want them out on the road rep'ing Amazon?


IC's by definition aren't rep'ing anybody but themselves.


----------



## flexology

Sweitzeram said:


> I know there has been some talk on here about them limiting you to 40 block hours per week.. I am getting ready to head to my 13th 4 hour block of the week so at least in Phoenix the 40 hour theory is false.


Just curious, how often do you go over the 40-hour mark? This could be a very recent development, related to I don't know what.


----------



## Sweitzeram

flexology said:


> Just curious, how often do you go over the 40-hour mark? This could be a very recent development, related to I don't know what.


The last 2 weeks I have went over.. I've hit 40 exactly a few other times and still got notifications about blocks being available but the times didn't work for me. I don't think it's something new but could be.


----------



## Shynepapin

Sweitzeram said:


> The last 2 weeks I have went over.. I've hit 40 exactly a few other times and still got notifications about blocks being available but the times didn't work for me. I don't think it's something new but could be.


Before, I assume or say anything that might offend you or anyone else, can you kindly answer this questions, when was or is your 13th block of the week?


----------



## limepro

flexology said:


> I don't get it, when does the 2-minute rule kick in?


From the second you accept the block you have 2 minutes to drop it without penalty.


----------



## limepro

PhoenixFlex said:


> Interesting, did this come from a blue vest or who? Forfeiting without penalty should mean just that.


We don't have blue vests ours are black vests with "leadership team" on the back. It came from one of them.


----------



## Sweitzeram

Shynepapin said:


> Before, I assume or say anything that might offend you or anyone else, can you kindly answer this questions, when was or is your 13th block of the week?


It is today at 4:30 AZ time.


----------



## limepro

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Even 'scheduled' ones?


From what I was told, all blocks that you are scheduled or pick up, so if at 10pm you pick up 3 blocks and forfeit 2 of them it counts against you, if you forfeit to many hours they will deem you unreliable.


----------



## Shynepapin

Sweitzeram said:


> It is today at 4:30 AZ time.


I'm just gonna calmly say this, 40 hrs work week, the keyword word there is work week. I don't care about the time zone really cos from Sunday till whenever your so called 13th block is, today right and it's just tuesdays; you couldn't have done 38 hrs in 2 freaking days, which only has 24 hrs or rather you don't know what a work week is.

I have heard that only one facility in DFW area has uncapped hours for the work week too, I don't know how far this is true, because that's obviously BLS specified rules and should be classified as overtime.


----------



## Sweitzeram

Shynepapin said:


> I'm just gonna calmly say this, 40 hrs work week, the keyword word there is work week. I don't care about the time zone really cos from Sunday till whenever your so called 13th block is, today right and it's just tuesdays; you couldn't have done 38 hrs in 2 freaking days, which only has 24 hrs or rather you don't know what a work week is.
> 
> I have heard that only one facility in DFW area has uncapped hours for the work week too, I don't know how far this is true, because that's obviously BLS specified rules and should be classified as overtime.


Well our work weeks run Wednesday to Tuesday... So this will be the last block of my week. Next time I will be sure to clarify work week. I figured that was kind of a given though as we are on an Amazon Flex forum.


----------



## Shynepapin

Sweitzeram said:


> Well our work weeks run Wednesday to Tuesday... So this will be the last block of my week. Next time I will be sure to clarify work week. I figured that was kind of a given though as we are on an Amazon Flex forum.


That's your paycheck period, a week never changes, people get confused with terms such as pay period and work week. I can understand why it might be, but even for contractors, private or public, whatever they choose to call it just to make it appealing to the society at large, it's basically freelancing and even with that the WEEK never changes, Sunday - Saturday.


----------



## Sweitzeram

Mk


Shynepapin said:


> That's your paycheck period, a week never changes, people get confused with terms such as pay period and work week. I can understand why it might be, but even for contractors, private or public, whatever they choose to call it just to make it appealing to the society at large, it's basically freelancing and even with that the WEEK never changes, Sunday - Saturday.


Not true...

First, let's get our definitions straight. The Department of Labor (DOL) defines a workweek to be any period of 7 days, beginning and ending on the same days week after week. This just means that you can't have a workweek start on a Sunday one week and start on a Wednesday the next week. When you flip flop the workweeks like that, overtime can get lost and that sets a business up for overtime lawsuits.


----------



## Sweitzeram

the term _workweek_ has a very specific definition under the law: it is a fixed, regularly-occuring period of 168 hours (i.e. seven consecutive 24-hour periods) adopted by an employer to comply with the FLSA


----------



## Shynepapin

The Fair Labor Standards Act (FLSA)'s overtime laws require employers to pay employees overtime when they work beyond a certain threshold, usually 40 hours in a workweek.

For most employers, the workweek coincides with the calendar week, running from 12 a.m. Monday to 12 p.m. on Sunday.

"A flexible work schedule is an alternative to the traditional 9 to 5, 40-hour work week. It allows employees to vary their arrival and/or departure times. Under some policies, employees must work a prescribed number of hours a pay period and be present during a daily "core time." The Fair Labor Standards Act (FLSA) does not address flexible work schedules. Alternative work arrangements such as flexible work schedules are a matter of agreement between the employer and the employee (or the employee's representative). The Department of Labor has conducted numerous surveys and published articles and reports on the subject". Quote from DOL.


----------



## Sweitzeram

Your article is saying the same thing I am saying. A work week can be any seven day period. As long as it is the same 7 Days each week. Notice how it said most companies and not all


----------



## Sweitzeram

You are welcome to admit you are wrong whenever you like. I appreciate the attempted troll job.


----------



## Shynepapin

Sweitzeram said:


> Your article is saying the same thing I am saying. A work week can be any seven day period.


Was just reinterating the fact, let's not forget that Amazon's particular workweek start Sunday to Saturday, though people might say it is Wednesday to Tuesday. But, then there would be no limits whatsoever, if it was the latter.

I had a friend stuck last week from thursday, he couldn't get any blocks for friday and saturday, he was stuck at 38 hrs, he accepted two 3hrs block between sunday to thurday and since no 2hrs blocks gets posted often, and not until sunday he couldn't get any block.


----------



## Sweitzeram

Shynepapin said:


> Was just reinterating the fact, let's not forget that Amazon's particular workweek start Sunday to Saturday, though people might say it is Wednesday to Tuesday. But, then there would be no limits whatsoever, if it was the latter.
> 
> I had a friend stuck last week from thursday, he couldn't get any blocks for friday and saturday, he was stuck at 38 hrs, he accepted two 3hrs block between sunday to thurday and since no 2hrs blocks gets posted often, and not until sunday he couldn't get any block.


Seeing how I also went over last week I should not have been able to get any blocks by now by your theory. Our work week as Flex drivers are Wednesday to Tuesday here in Phoenix. The overtime thing really has nothing to do with it as we are independent contractors but if we were employees they would calculate overtime based off more than 40 hours being worked from Wednesday to Tuesday.


----------



## Shynepapin

Sweitzeram said:


> You are welcome to admit you are wrong whenever you like. I appreciate the attempted troll job.


Hey, if you go with your work week as wednesday to tuesday, then fine, but I'm not wrong with Sunday - Saturday, if you've being able to do more than 40 hrs between Sunday to Saturday, then yes, there might not be a limit at your facility, as I suppose yiu haven't paid attention to that, so I'm not wrong and not trolling, just have accurate information regarding Amazon's 40 hrs limit in there specified work week, which sunday to saturday. Let's not forget, I mentioned there have been some exceptions recently at some facilities, I guess it depends on how many orders Amazon fulfills with that facility.


----------



## konoplya

Sweitzeram said:


> The last 2 weeks I have went over.. I've hit 40 exactly a few other times and still got notifications about blocks being available but the times didn't work for me. I don't think it's something new but could be.


yeah, i've worked 7 days a week doing 2 blocks a day a few times in recent months. recently my warehouse had a slow down it seems, not a lot of volume going out so right now just doing 1 block a day.


----------



## Shynepapin

Anyone in DFW area that loads blocks right out of Farmers Branch can confirm if it's there isn't a 40hrs limit between Sunday - Saturday, cos at coppell, it's limited and I just do 2 blocks a day, Monday to Friday and chill weekends, cos no matter howmany notification I get on Saturday, this blocks never show up for me, likewise at 10pm.


----------



## Sweitzeram

Shynepapin said:


> Hey, if you go with your work week as wednesday to tuesday, then fine, but I'm not wrong with Sunday - Saturday, if you've being able to do more than 40 hrs between Sunday to Saturday, then yes, there might not be a limit at your facility, as I suppose yiu haven't paid attention to that, so I'm not wrong and not trolling, just have accurate information regarding Amazon's 40 hrs limit in there specified work week, which sunday to saturday. Let's not forget, I mentioned there have been some exceptions recently at some facilities, I guess it depends on how many orders Amazon fulfills with that facility.


It's not my work week that I made up. If we as Flex drivers were employees it would be the work week that Amazon specified for us. I am not just making up my own work week for the hell of it.


----------



## TheVillageIdiot

Sweitzeram said:


> It's not my work week that I made up. If we as Flex drivers were employees it would be the work week that Amazon specified for us. I am not just making up my own work week for the hell of it.


I can confirm that it is possible to work more than 40 hours per week (Phx)- however one wants to define "work week". IC not employee.


----------



## kmatt

limepro said:


> From what I was told, all blocks that you are scheduled or pick up, so if at 10pm you pick up 3 blocks and forfeit 2 of them it counts against you, if you forfeit to many hours they will deem you unreliable.


Well, I guess I'll be deactivated soon because I've probably forfeited a 100 blocks since I've started. These changes probably happened when the 1 hour and 45 minute rule changes happened. People forfeit ALL THE TIME at my warhouse. I hope this isn't true but I wouldn't doubt it if it was. Do you think your source might be pulling your chain just to f*ck with you?


----------



## Sweitzeram

kmatt said:


> Well, I guess I'll be deactivated soon because I've probably forfeited a 100 blocks since I've started. These changes probably happened when the 1 hour and 45 minute rule changes happened. People forfeit ALL THE TIME at my warhouse. I hope this isn't true but I wouldn't doubt it if it was. Do you think your source might be pulling your chain just to f*ck with you?


It seems kind of crazy that they'd put it in writing that you can forfeit with no penalty as long as it's 45 minutes or more before your block and then deactivate you for doing just that multiple times. I hope there is no truth to it.


----------



## limepro

kmatt said:


> Well, I guess I'll be deactivated soon because I've probably forfeited a 100 blocks since I've started. These changes probably happened when the 1 hour and 45 minute rule changes happened. People forfeit ALL THE TIME at my warhouse. I hope this isn't true but I wouldn't doubt it if it was. Do you think your source might be pulling your chain just to f*ck with you?


I don't think he would, he knows I never forfeit so need to try and scare me and he has always been pretty upfront with me. This was also after hours so no one else was around just us shooting the shit talking about the crap that goes on there and on the road.


----------



## BaitNSwitch

Well actually, the IC contract we sign gives them an immense power to terminate you without anything. It happened to me with Grubhub. They can cite some internal reason as to why. "Packages missing" or did not get to customer. Impossible for you to prove, they have all the data. Unless you want to go through with the litigation to show their internal records and all that bullshit. If they don't like you, they will boot you off in a second for any small thing. Doesn't matter how you've performed in the past. I think it's more true with Grubhub/food delivery places than Flex, unless you're like stealing packages or something.


----------



## kmatt

limepro said:


> I don't think he would, he knows I never forfeit so need to try and scare me and he has always been pretty upfront with me. This was also after hours so no one else was around just us shooting the shit talking about the crap that goes on there and on the road.


Just saw this on a flex facebook post. "I picked up a 5pm on Sunday on accident. Forfeit immediately after cause I was trying for the 8pm. And it was 38 min before that 5pm block started when I accept and forfeit and I got email tonight about it."


----------



## flexology

kmatt said:


> Well, I guess I'll be deactivated soon because I've probably forfeited a 100 blocks since I've started. These changes probably happened when the 1 hour and 45 minute rule changes happened. People forfeit ALL THE TIME at my warhouse. I hope this isn't true but I wouldn't doubt it if it was. Do you think your source might be pulling your chain just to f*ck with you?


Agreed, this represents a change in policy. In particular, this "2 minute" thing is new to me - only a few weeks ago I was near my house mindlessly practicing clicking right before 10pm and somebody thoughtfully dropped a 10-to-12 block right then and of course I picked it up. I threw it right back, and a few days later received an e-mail stating that I violated the 45-min. thing.


----------



## UberPasco

Sweitzeram said:


> I know there has been some talk on here about them limiting you to 40 block hours per week.. I am getting ready to head to my 13th 4 hour block of the week so at least in Phoenix the 40 hour theory is false.


Do you mind listing the days and hours worked?
Edit: Nevermind. I see that someone else tried to set you straight.


----------



## kmatt

There was talk in my warehouse that the 40 hour cap will be lifted soon. I don't know when but I wouldn't doubt it with the holiday season upon us. They lifted the caps for the week of Prime Day, why wouldn't they do it for the entire holiday season? They have no choice.


----------



## flexology

Sweitzeram said:


> Seeing how I also went over last week I should not have been able to get any blocks by now by your theory. Our work week as Flex drivers are Wednesday to Tuesday here in Phoenix. The overtime thing really has nothing to do with it as we are independent contractors but if we were employees they would calculate overtime based off more than 40 hours being worked from Wednesday to Tuesday.


I've been trying to figure out a way for someone to go over for two weeks in a 3-week period across two different "workweek" definitions. I believe it's possible, but I don't know how. This is making my head hurt, so I'll ask something else instead: have you ever gone over 8 hours per day? How often, and has it happened lately? Apologies if this is too much of a privacy invasion...your case has piqued my interest, and I am genuinely just curious. Kudos to you, at any rate, for having the blockgrabbing abilities and the mental presence of mind to grind out 40+ hours of shifts in 7 days, no matter the workweek definition.


----------



## kmatt

limepro said:


> I don't think he would, he knows I never forfeit so need to try and scare me and he has always been pretty upfront with me. This was also after hours so no one else was around just us shooting the shit talking about the crap that goes on there and on the road.


You've never forfeited as a Prime Now driver?!?


----------



## flexology

Sweitzeram said:


> It seems kind of crazy that they'd put it in writing that you can forfeit with no penalty as long as it's 45 minutes or more before your block and then deactivate you for doing just that multiple times. I hope there is no truth to it.


Yet there is no way to know.


----------



## kmatt

flexology said:


> I've been trying to figure out a way for someone to go over for two weeks in a 3-week period across two different "workweek" definitions. I believe it's possible, but I don't know how. This is making my head hurt, so I'll ask something else instead: have you ever gone over 8 hours per day? How often, and has it happened lately? Apologies if this is too much of a privacy invasion...your case has piqued my interest, and I am genuinely just curious. Kudos to you, at any rate, for having the blockgrabbing abilities and the mental presence of mind to grind out 40+ hours of shifts in 7 days, no matter the workweek definition.


It's a Sun-Sat work week here at Prime Now. 8 hour capped days and once you hit 40 you are done for the week. Most veterans work Sun-Thur (40 hours) and take Fri and Sat off because they won't see blocks after 40 hours.


----------



## Sweitzeram

flexology said:


> I've been trying to figure out a way for someone to go over for two weeks in a 3-week period across two different "workweek" definitions. I believe it's possible, but I don't know how. This is making my head hurt, so I'll ask something else instead: have you ever gone over 8 hours per day? How often, and has it happened lately? Apologies if this is too much of a privacy invasion...your case has piqued my interest, and I am genuinely just curious. Kudos to you, at any rate, for having the blockgrabbing abilities and the mental presence of mind to grind out 40+ hours of shifts in 7 days, no matter the workweek definition.


No, I have never went over 8 hours per day but have had the opportunity here and there to grab a 1 or 2 hour block for 8 or 8:30 but have passed them up because I typically don't care for trying to deliver packages that already failed just a couple hours earlier. I usually end up with 2 4 hour blocks a day.. I usually pick up a 4 to 5pm start time one at the 10pm block grab and refresh my app very frequently in the morning to grab a dumped one or be quick on grabbing one released by the warehouse after receaving a push notification... I'm not sure why everyone is arguing about the work week with me.. I think everyone who does logistics knows the work week and pay period is from Wednesday to Tuesday... Obviously I didn't do 13 4 hour blocks between Sunday and now.


----------



## dnlbaboof

what if you have to take a potty break with flex is it possible????


----------



## flexology

kmatt said:


> It's a Sun-Sat work week here at Prime Now. 8 hour capped days and once you hit 40 you are done for the week.


Ha, I've been doing Prime Now and never knew that. I guess the definition of workweek never made a difference to me.



> Most veterans work Sun-Thur (40 hours) and take Fri and Sat off because they won't see blocks after 40 hours.


Now that I believe.



kmatt said:


> What is the only way you can pick up a block? If you can't figure that out then you are a f*cking idiot!


Oh, I figured it out alright. Just what I can do about it (besides quit) is something else entirely.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

dnlbaboof said:


> what if you have to take a potty break with flex is it possible????


Sure, it's pretty easy, too.
Drive to Starbucks. Park at Starbucks. Enter Starbucks. Go to bathroom. Go back to car. Continue on route.

EZPZ.


----------



## Shangsta

flexology said:


> I've been trying to figure out a way for someone to go over for two weeks in a 3-week period across two different "workweek" definitions. I believe it's possible, but I don't know how. This is making my head hurt, so I'll ask something else instead: have you ever gone over 8 hours per day? How often, and has it happened lately? Apologies if this is too much of a privacy invasion...your case has piqued my interest, and I am genuinely just curious. Kudos to you, at any rate, for having the blockgrabbing abilities and the mental presence of mind to grind out 40+ hours of shifts in 7 days, no matter the workweek definition.


I have never done it but I did two four hour blocks and was offered a third. I am not sure if it would have let me accept it .


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

All this talk of working a ton....here in Vegas getting even a second 4 hour block in a day is like pulling teeth lately (and possibly requires the first block being at 7AM)...I so hope this'll change with the holiday season upcoming.


----------



## danadiana

7am blocks at coppell now


----------



## Sweitzeram

CatchyMusicLover said:


> All this talk of working a ton....here in Vegas getting even a second 4 hour block in a day is like pulling teeth lately (and possibly requires the first block being at 7AM)...I so hope this'll change with the holiday season upcoming.


It was really hard here as well up until somewhat recently when we also started doing the same day deliveries as well.. Those blocks don't start until after 4pm so getting 2 a day is much easier now.


----------



## Shangsta

Sweitzeram said:


> No, I have never went over 8 hours per day but have had the opportunity here and there to grab a 1 or 2 hour block for 8 or 8:30 but have passed them up because I typically don't care for trying to deliver packages that already failed just a couple hours earlier. I usually end up with 2 4 hour blocks a day.. I usually pick up a 4 to 5pm start time one at the 10pm block grab and refresh my app very frequently in the morning to grab a dumped one or be quick on grabbing one released by the warehouse after receaving a push notification... I'm not sure why everyone is arguing about the work week with me.. I think everyone who does logistics knows the work week and pay period is from Wednesday to Tuesday... Obviously I didn't do 13 4 hour blocks between Sunday and now.


I believe you Switz. He says our work week is Wed through Tuesday because we are paid on Wed for the previous Wed througg Tuesday shift. Also pur weekly statement includes the shifts for those dates. So on the statement they sent you switz did it say you completed 13 blocks?


----------



## Sweitzeram

Shangsta said:


> I believe you Switz. He says our work week is Wed through Tuesday because we are paid on Wed for the previous Wed througg Tuesday shift. Also pur weekly statement includes the shifts for those dates. So on the statement they sent you switz did it say you completed 13 blocks?


I've still yet to receive a weekly report card I've seen people post on here so I'm not sure. I'm just going by how it's broke down in the app and what it says in the faq under how we are paid.


----------



## Sweitzeram

The point he was trying to make is that a work week and a week are the same thing... When in fact they aren't neccasarily the same thing. If you're paid weekly your work week will typically be the exact same as your pay period. It makes no sense to do it any other way.. If your paid bi weekly then its a different story and just as easy to make your work week the same as the actual week.. Either way work week, week whatever doesn't even matter in our case as we are ic and overtime pay doesn't apply. Also, setting up rules like a 40 hour limit because supposedly Amazon doesn't want to treat an ic likes employees does not make sense to me.. If anything having a rule like this would more closely resemble an employee/employer relationship as opposed to a true independent contractor.


----------



## Sweitzeram

Sweitzeram said:


> I've still yet to receive a weekly statement so I'm not sure. I'm just going by how it's broke down in the app and what it says in the faq under how we are paid.


And I do receive payment statements.. Which say right on them the week ending 10/11 (Tuesday). And I was wrong it was 12 4 hour blocks and an extra shorter one along the line somewhere.


----------



## limepro

kmatt said:


> Just saw this on a flex facebook post. "I picked up a 5pm on Sunday on accident. Forfeit immediately after cause I was trying for the 8pm. And it was 38 min before that 5pm block started when I accept and forfeit and I got email tonight about it."


I'm only reporting what I was told and you know how amazon is, warehouse leadership only gets marginally more info than us so maybe he was mistaken.


----------



## limepro

kmatt said:


> You've never forfeited as a Prime Now driver?!?


I have forfeited 2-3 blocks in the last 11 months.


----------



## jester121

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Sure, it's pretty easy, too.
> Drive to Starbucks. Park at Starbucks. Enter Starbucks. Go to bathroom. Go back to car. Continue on route.


Wash hands between steps 4 & 5 please.


----------



## UTX1

dnlbaboof said:


> what if you have to take a potty break with flex is it possible????


Nope. You are required to shit in your pants. It's in the contract. 

Hello Everybody !


----------



## J.F.R.

Sweitzeram said:


> And I do receive payment statements.. Which say right on them the week ending 10/11 (Tuesday). And I was wrong it was 12 4 hour blocks and an extra shorter one along the line somewhere.


Nice Payment you got there! Most I've made most like $504 with Amazon, 1 block a day x 7 days.....


----------



## Sweitzeram

J.F.R. said:


> Nice Payment you got there! Most I've made most like $504 with Amazon, 1 block a day x 7 days.....


Thank you.. Definitely put some extra time in most of the mornings refreshing the app to pick up a dumped block.. All in all I would say it was still well worth it.


----------



## J.F.R.

Sweitzeram said:


> Thank you.. Definitely put some extra time in most of the mornings refreshing the app to pick up a dumped block.. All in all I would say it was still well worth it.


SWEET!!!!

Honestly though I don't think I could do it, lol. But you never know, always GREAT to see other peoples hard work to allow self motivation, thanks!!!!!


----------



## PhoenixFlex

UTX1 said:


> Nope. You are required to shit in your pants. It's in the contract.
> 
> Hello Everybody !


No doubt the number of potty breaks will be the next line item in our weekly summaries.


----------



## konoplya

anyone else get an email from amazon today


PhoenixFlex said:


> No doubt the number of potty breaks will be the next line item in our weekly summaries.


i'm going to lobby for amazon branded piss jugs


----------



## Sweitzeram

konoplya said:


> anyone else get an email from amazon today
> 
> i'm going to lobby for amazon branded piss jugs


 Just the weekly pay statement for me.. What'd you get?


----------



## PhoenixFlex

Blue vest at sky harbor today told me we probably won't ever do the scan-one-barcode thing at our warehouse despite the email we just got, for the same reasons we were reluctant about the idea. I agreed i thought that a good idea.


----------



## Bygosh

I don't think The forfeiting blocks thing is correct. People at my warehouse (logistics) drop blocks all the time (multiple times per day) to try and get better ones. Never heard of anyone getting an email or any kind of reprimand.


----------



## BaitNSwitch

UTX1 said:


> Nope. You are required to shit in your pants. It's in the contract.
> 
> Hello Everybody !


Amazon taking a page from UPS's playbook. What can Brown Do for you?


----------



## konoplya

Sweitzeram said:


> Just the weekly pay statement for me.. What'd you get?


oh i was gonna post the thing about the email, but then deleted it. not sure how it posted. but anyways, the email was like the one i received when i first signed up. they sent me a link for the onboarding process.. not sure why since i obviously am already delivering.


----------



## Shangsta

Bygosh said:


> I don't think The forfeiting blocks thing is correct. People at my warehouse (logistics) drop blocks all the time (multiple times per day) to try and get better ones. Never heard of anyone getting an email or any kind of reprimand.


You can drop them but if you do it with less than 45 min until the block starts. You get a nasty email we had some flex drivers here who got deactivated for this


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

PhoenixFlex said:


> Blue vest at sky harbor today told me we probably won't ever do the scan-one-barcode thing at our warehouse despite the email we just got, for the same reasons we were reluctant about the idea. I agreed i thought that a good idea.


It works most of the time. Sometimes there's one or two missing which can be scanned manually. Only twice have they let me go with stuff that hadn't been scanned, and one of those was something that had another package at that address. There's also maybe once ever been an actual missort (i.e. one with the wrong 'route number' in a bag), though I'm not even positive that wasn't my fault. 
Sure it's not perfect but it saves a TON of time.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

Shangsta said:


> You can drop them but if you do it with less than 45 min until the block starts. You get a nasty email we had some flex drivers here who got deactivated for this


Shangsta, did you see the conversation a few pages back where someone said they were told by a warehouse manager that even if you forfeit a block more than 45 minutes ahead of time amazon takes note of this, and if it happens too much you still get dropped? I find this hard to believe, really.


----------



## UTX1

PhoenixFlex said:


> No doubt the number of potty breaks will be the next line item in our weekly summaries.


...funny you should mention this. 

It's that time again, folks !

*Amazon Flex Weekly Summary *









Dear Delivery Partner,

Here is a summary of your Amazon Flex activity for last week (10/02-10/08) delivering Amazon.com parcels:

• Number of times you relieved yourself in your vehicle, according to our software: 1.48 times *
(*this is measured by a proprietary algorithm, so please don't ask how we know.)

• How many times you called support and interrupted us while we were playing candy crush saga : 0 **
( **note: our most successful Delivery Partners know better than to ever call support. Don't bother us.)

• Attractiveness: On a scale of 1 to 10, you are at least a 7 or better. You're quite sexy, in fact.

If you have questions or concerns about this summary, email us at [email protected] and we'll be happy to help.

Thanks for delivering smiles with Amazon Flex!

The Amazon Flex Team

Definitions

• Successful Delivery: A delivery is considered successful when the delivery partner remembers NOT to call support
and aggravate us with your stupid questions AND handles whatever he or she thinks is so important on their own.
Hopefully, the package is delivered on time.


----------



## raiders44

Currently on page 115. Been at it for a few hours now.


Thanks everyone for the great information so far.


----------



## UberPasco

raiders44 said:


> Currently on page 115. Been at it for a few hours now.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the great information so far.


As my momma always said, "You can't make any money reading bullshit on the internet. Now log off of Prodigy, I need to make a phone call."


----------



## Shangsta

PhoenixFlex said:


> Shangsta, did you see the conversation a few pages back where someone said they were told by a warehouse manager that even if you forfeit a block more than 45 minutes ahead of time amazon takes note of this, and if it happens too much you still get dropped? I find this hard to believe, really.


Yes and I disagree with that. I drop blocks all the time and still get assigned a few on Fridays.


----------



## Sweitzeram

CatchyMusicLover said:


> It works most of the time. Sometimes there's one or two missing which can be scanned manually. Only twice have they let me go with stuff that hadn't been scanned, and one of those was something that had another package at that address. There's also maybe once ever been an actual missort (i.e. one with the wrong 'route number' in a bag), though I'm not even positive that wasn't my fault.
> Sure it's not perfect but it saves a TON of time.


All that is manageable and really not a big deal.. What I'm worried about is scanning a bin and accepting a package that really isn't there. I'd rather spend the extra 2 minutes and scan all of them.. You still have to manually load each one in the car.. Scanning each one individually really doesn't take much more time.


----------



## raiders44

Not sure if this happens to everyone but every 2-3 days the app gives me the option to choose a warehouse I want to pickup/deliver from even though I already completed blocks at a certain location. Has this happened to anyone else? I'm working in Los Angeles btw.


I personally want to try a new location that's close by but not sure if switching warehouse will be an issue. If I switch, will I still be able to get blocks for the new location?


----------



## Shangsta

raiders44 said:


> Not sure if this happens to everyone but every 2-3 days the app gives me the option to choose a warehouse I want to pickup/deliver from even though I already completed blocks at a certain location


Do you clear your app data? Clearing app data would cause this to happen.

They tell us you are not supposed to switch so I would proceed with caution. 


Sweitzeram said:


> All that is manageable and really not a big deal.. What I'm worried about is scanning a bin and accepting a package that really isn't there. I'd rather spend the extra 2 minutes and scan all of them.. You still have to manually load each one in the car.. Scanning each one individually really doesn't take much more time.


Yes my understanding is when you scan something you are responsible for it. I am sure you could come back and say you never got the package but who wants to take that risk?


----------



## BaitNSwitch

Sweitzeram said:


> All that is manageable and really not a big deal.. What I'm worried about is scanning a bin and accepting a package that really isn't there. I'd rather spend the extra 2 minutes and scan all of them.. You still have to manually load each one in the car.. Scanning each one individually really doesn't take much more time.


 I reccomend this to everyone. Three times now i've scanned the bin and every time there has been atleast 1 package missing from the total in the pick list or one package extra. One of the instances the bin scanned 10 extra packages which were not even on the cart and had a different call number. Better to do it one by one.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Sweitzeram said:


> All that is manageable and really not a big deal.. What I'm worried about is scanning a bin and accepting a package that really isn't there. I'd rather spend the extra 2 minutes and scan all of them.. You still have to manually load each one in the car.. Scanning each one individually really doesn't take much more time.


It's easy to just dump them all into the seat/trunk. No need to 'manually load each one'. And there's an option on the app to note 'package is missing'.
Perhaps they are just better in Vegas about actually getting the bags right...


----------



## Sweitzeram

CatchyMusicLover said:


> It's easy to just dump them all into the seat/trunk. No need to 'manually load each one'. And there's an option on the app to note 'package is missing'.
> Perhaps they are just better in Vegas about actually getting the bags right...


No thanks. I prefer to organize and stack them in a way that makes the labels easy to read and the packages easy to get to. Takes a few extra minutes when picking up the packages but saves much more time and aggravation while out delivering.


----------



## raiders44

Shangsta said:


> Do you clear your app data? Clearing app data would cause this to happen.
> 
> They tell us you are not supposed to switch so I would proceed with caution.


Nope. I never clear the apps data or cache. It just automatically gives me the option to switch every few days.


----------



## konoplya

Sweitzeram said:


> All that is manageable and really not a big deal.. What I'm worried about is scanning a bin and accepting a package that really isn't there. I'd rather spend the extra 2 minutes and scan all of them.. You still have to manually load each one in the car.. Scanning each one individually really doesn't take much more time.


exactly. on the sheets they give us, it tells you the number of packages in each bag. many times i count it and the actual package number is less almost all the time. so yeah, if you scan a bag and its supposed to be 10 packages and you get 8 then you're kinda screwing yourself.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Well of course there's usually less, because there's boxes outside the bags.


----------



## tryingmyluck86

Quick question from a total newb; I added my availability and stared poking around the app. Then I saw there was the "Schedule Open Blocks" button. When I click it, it just shows a time range of 5:30-8:30p and the pay but doesn't say the day/date. It's obviously not for today, so should I assume it's for tomorrow? Or are they sometimes for dates further in the future? TIA


----------



## PhoenixFlex

tryingmyluck86 said:


> Quick question from a total newb; I added my availability and stared poking around the app. Then I saw there was the "Schedule Open Blocks" button. When I click it, it just shows a time range of 5:30-8:30p and the pay but doesn't say the day/date. It's obviously not for today, so should I assume it's for tomorrow? Or are they sometimes for dates further in the future? TIA


It's for tomorrow. The only way you get blocks further out is when the system hands out blocks to people once per week, on fridays.


----------



## raiders44

tryingmyluck86 said:


> Quick question from a total newb; I added my availability and stared poking around the app. Then I saw there was the "Schedule Open Blocks" button. When I click it, it just shows a time range of 5:30-8:30p and the pay but doesn't say the day/date. It's obviously not for today, so should I assume it's for tomorrow? Or are they sometimes for dates further in the future? TIA


For tomorrow.


----------



## tryingmyluck86

Thank you both for the quick replies! That's what I assumed but I wanted to be 100%, especially since the app interface in the videos never showed that exact phrase, that I recall.


----------



## konoplya

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Well of course there's usually less, because there's boxes outside the bags.


sometimes. not always.


----------



## limepro

tryingmyluck86 said:


> Quick question from a total newb; I added my availability and stared poking around the app. Then I saw there was the "Schedule Open Blocks" button. When I click it, it just shows a time range of 5:30-8:30p and the pay but doesn't say the day/date. It's obviously not for today, so should I assume it's for tomorrow? Or are they sometimes for dates further in the future? TIA


It is for the closest 5:30pm to the time you pick it up so if it is 4pm and you see that it is for the same day, if it is after 10pm it is for the following day.


----------



## soypana

3 weeks straight I've been assigned a Sunday block and it's always around 12pm-4pm.. is it because of football and nobody wanna work on Sundays?


----------



## Shangsta

soypana said:


> 3 weeks straight I've been assigned a Sunday block and it's always around 12pm-4pm.. is it because of football and nobody wanna work on Sundays?


Yeah Sundays, I always get push notifications for blocks. I always forfeit my assigned ones so I just put unavailable


----------



## konoplya

raiders44 said:


> Are all the pre-assigned blocks Amazon schedules on fridays always 18/hr?
> 
> It would suck to get assigned a block for 18/hr but then they come out with open block for ur same shift the night before at a higher pay rate.
> 
> I got an open block this past Thursday at 22/hr. Would prefer to wait for open blocks for the chance at a higher pay rate.


not sure what you're talking about here bud


----------



## raiders44

konoplya said:


> not sure what you're talking about here bud


I picked up an open block yesterday at 22/hr. Wonder if others were pre-assigned that same block the Friday before at 18/hr.


----------



## konoplya

raiders44 said:


> I picked up an open block yesterday at 22/hr. Wonder if others were pre-assigned that same block the Friday before at 18/hr.


what do you mean 22/hr? how many hours was the block and what was the pay?


----------



## raiders44

konoplya said:


> what do you mean 22/hr? how many hours was the block and what was the pay?


3hrs. Payed $66.


----------



## konoplya

raiders44 said:


> 3hrs. Payed $66.


oh. its not a normal pay. its supposed to be $54. if they raised it to $66 they must've been slammed. it rarely happens here and many other areas. i wouldn't bank on that to be a regular thing.


----------



## raiders44

konoplya said:


> oh. its not a normal pay. its supposed to be $54. if they raised it to $66 they must've been slammed. it rarely happens here and many other areas. i wouldn't bank on that to be a regular thing.


I know the pay increase won't be a regular thing. It would just suck if I was doing the same block as someone else only to have them get paid more because they picked up the shift as an open block the day before or day of while my block was assigned the Friday before at lower pay.


----------



## konoplya

raiders44 said:


> I know the pay increase won't be a regular thing. It would just suck if I was doing the same block as someone else only to have them get paid more because they picked up the shift as an open block the day before or day of while my block was assigned the Friday before at lower pay.


i see. well, that's a possibility for sure.


----------



## soypana

raiders44 said:


> I know the pay increase won't be a regular thing. It would just suck if I was doing the same block as someone else only to have them get paid more because they picked up the shift as an open block the day before or day of while my block was assigned the Friday before at lower pay.


yeah you are right, If you have assigned blocks you don't get these higher pay rates. I've forfeited blocks because of that and got an open block instead. They should increase the rates to assigned blocks as well.


----------



## BaitNSwitch

I did that once. Was scheduled for a $18, they raised rates to $22 an hour. Dropped it and picked up the $22 one. But you do risk losing the block that way. be aware.


----------



## raiders44

BaitNSwitch said:


> I did that once. Was scheduled for a $18, they raised rates to $22 an hour. Dropped it and picked up the $22 one. But you do risk losing the block that way. be aware.


How did u find out about the rate increase? I don't believe u see open blocks for blocks you are assigned to already.


----------



## Shangsta

raiders44 said:


> How did u find out about the rate increase? I don't believe u see open blocks for blocks you are assigned to already.


They usually send emails when they raise the rate.


----------



## Flexxx

Re:22/hr


----------



## dnlbaboof

can you just schedule one block the same day, or you have to do it in advance???


----------



## Shangsta

dnlbaboof said:


> can you just schedule one block the same day, or you have to do it in advance???


Sometimes you can do it same day. Some places all the blocks are gone at the 10 pm grab the night before.


----------



## BaitNSwitch

All depends on supply/demand, you might get lucky one day and have blocks open all day, some days they might go in a few minutes. They don't care who works as long as their packages get delivered.


----------



## UTX1

BaitNSwitch said:


> All depends on supply/demand, you might get lucky one day and have blocks open all day, some days they might go in a few minutes. They don't care who works as long as their packages get delivered.


DFW is a busy market, just like chicago. Sometimes though, if there's some activity going on in town,
blocks will sit there unaccepted and even go expired. Rare, but it happens...saw it last nite around 6pm.
Annual Texas State Fair is running this month. Any other time though, a couple seconds if even that.


----------



## SomeChick82

UTX1 said:


> DFW is a busy market, just like chicago. Sometimes though, if there's some activity going on in town,
> blocks will sit there unaccepted and even go expired. Rare, but it happens...saw it last nite around 6pm.
> Annual Texas State Fair is running this month. Any other time though, a couple seconds if even that.


It happens more often later in the week. By Friday, the 40hr drivers are usually maxed out. So Fridays and Saturdays it is easier to get blocks because there's less competition fighting for them.


----------



## UTX1

SomeChick82 said:


> It happens more often later in the week. By Friday, the 40hr drivers are usually maxed out. So Fridays and Saturdays it is easier to get blocks because there's less competition fighting for them.


I also think ppl like to do other things on the weekends and after a few Heinekens,
they're like,"....ah, I don't wanna deliver packages at 9am on a sunday..." and they forfeit more often.
Rainy weather also causes an big uptick in available blocks. It's a very comfortable group.
Personally, I prefer to go to work....I'd miss the money if I didn't go.


----------



## SomeChick82

UTX1 said:


> I also think ppl like to do other things on the weekends and after a few Heinekens,
> they're like,"....ah, I don't wanna deliver packages at 9am on a sunday..." and they forfeit more often...


I forfeited my blocks at 1am this morning; I had a good night last night


----------



## Bygosh

Increased rate assigned blocks -

You just email support after you finish the block, they take a few days but you get paid the higher rate. I've done it twice.


----------



## raiders44

Bygosh said:


> Increased rate assigned blocks -
> 
> You just email support after you finish the block, they take a few days but you get paid the higher rate. I've done it twice.


Good to know. I'll be on the look out for any pay increases for my assigned blocks.


----------



## jaywaynedubya

Lol some guy in Los Angeles loads up like 10 packages our of a rack of 50 and leaves . Good strategy if you ask me


----------



## Shangsta

jaywaynedubya said:


> Lol some guy in Los Angeles loads up like 10 packages our of a rack of 50 and leaves . Good strategy if you ask me


Until he gets deactivated. People used to do that at my warehouse. Also checkin and not pick anything up. Some warehouse folks may be dumb but amazon doesnt give money away.


----------



## Sweitzeram

Shangsta said:


> Until he gets deactivated. People used to do that at my warehouse. Also checkin and not pick anything up. Some warehouse folks may be dumb but amazon doesnt give money away.


Yeah it won't take long.. They aren't stupid. On a similar note.. Today I had a rack of 40 packages and most of them were larger than normal boxes. Filled my car with 19 of them and they were more than happy to release another block and split my rack up. Being friendly, not trying to take advantage of the system and asking politely tends to actually get you somewhere at my warehouse.. Didn't even need to play the "it's not safe" excuse that a lot of people at my warehouse try to take advantage of when they have one package on their front seat.


----------



## danadiana

Are any of you going to work Halloween? I'm thinking I won't because there will be a lot of people going to everyone's doors and if there's a package there it's too many opportunities for someone to just snag it, then I'll be blamed for it and get the customer expectations email.


----------



## Sweitzeram

danadiana said:


> Are any of you going to work Halloween? I'm thinking I won't because there will be a lot of people going to everyone's doors and if there's a package there it's too many opportunities for someone to just snag it, then I'll be blamed for it and get the customer expectations email.


Haven't thought about that yet.. I'll probably skip it with that in mind.


----------



## Shangsta

danadiana said:


> Are any of you going to work Halloween? I'm thinking I won't because there will be a lot of people going to everyone's doors and if there's a package there it's too many opportunities for someone to just snag it, then I'll be blamed for it and get the customer expectations email.


Great point if I do take one it will be 8 am


----------



## J.F.R.

danadiana said:


> Are any of you going to work Halloween? I'm thinking I won't because there will be a lot of people going to everyone's doors and if there's a package there it's too many opportunities for someone to just snag it, then I'll be blamed for it and get the customer expectations email.


People trick or treat at night, if you do an early block you should be fine..... By that token you can't live your life worried about everything...... I've had packages that I left in areas I swore would have been lost and nothing and then in the nicest and I mean NICEST communities I've gotten emails on how a customer didn't get their package.........


----------



## danadiana

J.F.R. said:


> People trick or treat at night, if you do an early block you should be fine..... By that token you can't live your life worried about everything...... I've had packages that I left in areas I swore would have been lost and nothing and then in the nicest and I mean NICEST communities I've gotten emails on how a customer didn't get their package.........


Another thing is since Halloween is on a Monday, they'll probably be trick or treating on the Saturday before most likely, and I've seen them out as early as 4pm, so it's not always at night, and they'll have big bags handy to put the packages in too, it'll be like, "trick or treat....oh, what's this then? Amazon Prime huh? This house has the best treats!!"


----------



## Sweitzeram

J.F.R. said:


> People trick or treat at night, if you do an early block you should be fine..... By that token you can't live your life worried about everything...... I've had packages that I left in areas I swore would have been lost and nothing and then in the nicest and I mean NICEST communities I've gotten emails on how a customer didn't get their package.........


I agree somethings are completely out of your control.. I am not afraid by any means but would certainly like to minimize risk of packages going missing. That being said I'll probably try to grab another block that I may have not done as opposed to delivering on Halloween.


----------



## Sweitzeram

danadiana said:


> Another thing is since Halloween is on a Monday, they'll probably be trick or treating on the Saturday before most likely, and I've seen them out as early as 4pm, so it's not always at night, and they'll have big bags handy to put the packages in too, it'll be like, "trick or treat....oh, what's this then? Amazon Prime huh? This house has the best treats!!"


What? I've honestly never heard of people trick or treating on any other day but Halloween regardless of what day of the week it falls on.


----------



## danadiana

Sweitzeram said:


> What? I've honestly never heard of people trick or treating on any other day but Halloween regardless of what day of the week it falls on.


I think if it falls on a Sunday they do it on a Saturday, in the bible belt, but I don't know here in TX.


----------



## Shangsta

J.F.R. said:


> People trick or treat at night, if you do an early block you should be fine..... By that token you can't live your life worried about everything...... I've had packages that I left in areas I swore would have been lost and nothing and then in the nicest and I mean NICEST communities I've gotten emails on how a customer didn't get their package.........


Amazon has a very generous policy of sending customers another free of cost when they say they didnt get an unattended package. I have to imagine some people take advantage of that.


----------



## danadiana

Shangsta said:


> Amazon has a very generous policy of sending customers another free of cost when they say they didnt get an unattended package. I have to imagine some people take advantage of that.


I wondered about that, what if someone was deactivated because of too many customers didn't receive packages strikes, then Amazon discovers later that a customer took advantage of their generous policy? Would Amazon then reactivate the person that was fired with a sincere apology?


----------



## Shangsta

danadiana said:


> I wondered about that, what if someone was deactivated because of too many customers didn't receive packages strikes, then Amazon discovers later that a customer took advantage of their generous policy? Would Amazon then reactivate the person that was fired with a sincere apology?


Unfortunately I dont see how amazon can prove someone got a package.


----------



## konoplya

Shangsta said:


> Unfortunately I dont see how amazon can prove someone got a package.


exactly. one person gets deactivated, another takes their place. if a customer repeatedly reports that they don't receive packages, i'm sure amazon will ban them, just like they ban people that return too much.


----------



## Bygosh

J.F.R. said:


> People trick or treat at night


Not in my neighborhood growing up. City set the time and it was always like 12-4, never after dark. Just looked it up city and most surrounding areas 1-4 this year.


----------



## UTX1

danadiana said:


> Amazon discovers later that a customer took advantage of their generous policy? Would Amazon then reactivate the person ....


perhaps, but only if someone took the time to right the wrong.
Reactivations are most likely to occur if the driver is:
1) truly not at fault and
2 ) persistent



danadiana said:


> ...... with a sincere apology?


Not no but hell no


----------



## Myrney

Shangsta said:


> Until he gets deactivated. People used to do that at my warehouse. Also checkin and not pick anything up. Some warehouse folks may be dumb but amazon doesnt give money away.


They caught onto that in Commerce already. They cross reference check in with outgoing. That's pretty good for only two weeks old. AND they are making sure we have scanned the total that is listed in their manifest


----------



## konoplya

so i've noticed they changed the 2 letters at the beginning of the package codes (the 4 numbers that follow) from PH to FU.. how fitting


----------



## Fibonacci's sequins

konoplya said:


> so i've noticed they changed the 2 letters at the beginning of the package codes (the 4 numbers that follow) from PH to FU.. how fitting


I asked Tim about that a while ago and he had a great time explaining the FU shift. Haha


----------



## konoplya

Fibonacci's sequins said:


> I asked Tim about that a while ago and he had a great time explaining the FU shift. Haha


haha what did he say?


----------



## Bygosh

Are there any cities where you can do Prime Now & Logistics? How does that work in the app?

Also wondering if others have noticed in their FC's that the white vans get the easier routes?


----------



## jaywaynedubya

Myrney said:


> They caught onto that in Commerce already. They cross reference check in with outgoing. That's pretty good for only two weeks old. AND they are making sure we have scanned the total that is listed in their manifest


Guy at my facility just gave me 5 packages and told me to come back lol yeah right


----------



## Shangsta

Bygosh said:


> Are there any cities where you can do Prime Now & Logistics? How does that work in the app?


No


----------



## Sweitzeram

jaywaynedubya said:


> Guy at my facility just gave me 5 packages and told me to come back lol yeah right


Yeah, I got 6 today.. I think he knew better than to tell me to come back.. Not sure that's even possible anyways.. Once you dump the last one the app no longer allows you to "pick up" packages.


----------



## raiders44

jaywaynedubya said:


> Guy at my facility just gave me 5 packages and told me to come back lol yeah right





Sweitzeram said:


> Yeah, I got 6 today.. I think he knew better than to tell me to come back.. Not sure that's even possible anyways.. Once you dump the last one the app no longer allows you to "pick up" packages.


You guys only got 5 and 6 packages each? what blocks were you working?


----------



## jaywaynedubya

raiders44 said:


> You guys only got 5 and 6 packages each? what blocks were you working?


Morning afternoon block


----------



## Sweitzeram

M


raiders44 said:


> You guys only got 5 and 6 packages each? what blocks were you working?


Mine was a 12 noon to 4 pm block... Just lucky mostly.. Sometimes good things happen.


----------



## raiders44

I need to start doing weekend blocks


----------



## miauber1x831

The number of packages is really the least important factor in contributing to the length of a block. Much more important is the number of stops, ratio of businesses/apartments to houses and distance between stops. I had a block on Friday that consisted of 16 packages and took me 4.5 hours. Today I had 41 packages and it took me 1.5 hours.


----------



## Sweitzeram

Y


miauber1x831 said:


> The number of packages is really the least important factor in contributing to the length of a block. Much more important is the number of stops, ratio of businesses/apartments to houses and distance between stops. I had a block on Friday that consisted of 16 packages and took me 4.5 hours. Today I had 41 packages and it took me 1.5 hours.


Yeah it's definitely not all about quantity... I was exceptionally lucky today as my 6 were all in a very tight radius.. Less than 4 square miles... Then my 2nd block was in an area not much larger. I have had the blocks where you get a handful of packages and drive across town as well.. My worse was one package in cave Creek and about 10 in the very west part of Ahwatukee and they refused to switch out the cave creek one for me.. Anyone who knows the Phoenix area knows this is one hell of a drive still only took about 2 hours but I packed the miles on that day making it not really worth it.


----------



## konoplya

Sweitzeram said:


> Y
> 
> Yeah it's definitely not all about quantity... I was exceptionally lucky today as my 6 were all in a very tight radius.. Less than 4 square miles... Then my 2nd block was in an area not much larger. I have had the blocks where you get a handful of packages and drive across town as well.. My worse was one package in cave Creek and about 10 in the very west part of Ahwatukee and they refused to switch out the cave creek one for me.. Anyone who knows the Phoenix area knows this is one hell of a drive still only took about 2 hours but I packed the miles on that day making it not really worth it.


you're out of sky harbor right? do you guys get to pick two blocks the night before usually or get the second one later in the day? tolleson has been slow as shit lately. used to get two blocks in a row at 10pm but that was like a month ago. now its dead.


----------



## gaj

I haven't seen a block available at 10pm in weeks out of Sky Harbor.

Sweitzeram seems to get them, I guess I am just unlucky or unloved by Amazon....

g


----------



## Fibonacci's sequins

Sweitzeram said:


> Y
> 
> Yeah it's definitely not all about quantity... I was exceptionally lucky today as my 6 were all in a very tight radius.. Less than 4 square miles... Then my 2nd block was in an area not much larger. I have had the blocks where you get a handful of packages and drive across town as well.. My worse was one package in cave Creek and about 10 in the very west part of Ahwatukee and they refused to switch out the cave creek one for me.. Anyone who knows the Phoenix area knows this is one hell of a drive still only took about 2 hours but I packed the miles on that day making it not really worth it.


My block today went from 32nd st and broadway to 11th Ave and Bell. I get ya, phx is def sprawling.


----------



## TheVillageIdiot

To show how unpredictable route assignments can be, I had 65 packages and 58 stops today out of Tolleson. Fourth block out of last five with +60. Before that, 8, 14, 34 etc. lol


----------



## danadiana

Dear Amazon,

One one or more occasions, you sent me to a house to deliver a package, then you sent me 5 miles away, then back again to the same location to deliver to a house that was right next to the one you previously sent me to.

In the future, please hire more competent app developers or this will affect your ratings.

Sincerely,

PIssed off Flex driver that's tired of wasting gas


----------



## Shangsta

danadiana said:


> Dear Amazon,
> 
> One one or more occasions, you sent me to a house to deliver a package, then you sent me 5 miles away, then back again to the same location to deliver to a house that was right next to the one you previously sent me to.
> 
> In the future, please hire more competent app developers or this will affect your ratings.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> PIssed off Flex driver that's tired of wasting gas


 Does this happen on your early evening routes or your morning ones too?

My morning and early afternoon ones typically route great but my evening ones do exactly as you suggested. When I do my evening routes now, I dont even follow the apps order, I go straight to the map and go one by one to the locations closest to me.

I am finding evening 2 and 3 hour routes to no longer be profitable. They seem to take exactly that long compared to 4 hour routes I can cut in half and they are really spread out. Rather than using 10 to 15 miles from start to finish I end up driving 50 to 75, might as well Uber!


----------



## PhoenixFlex

Shangsta said:


> Does this happen on your early evening routes or your morning ones too?
> 
> My morning and early afternoon ones typically route great but my evening ones do exactly as you suggested. When I do my evening routes now, I dont even follow the apps order, I go straight to the map and go one by one to the locations closest to me.
> 
> I am finding evening 2 and 3 hour routes to no longer be profitable. They seem to take exactly that long compared to 4 hour routes I can cut in half and they are really spread out. Rather than using 10 to 15 miles from start to finish I end up driving 50 to 75, might as well Uber!


For me it is also the evening routes that get messed up like this. On one route recently i was bouncing back and forth for 15 minute stretches (no exaggeration), as if several routes were combined but then not updated to reflect the entire route. These were all residences, not businesses, so it wasn't a matter of getting to locations before they close. I am tending to avoid evening routes too for this reason, until they get these bugs worked out.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Babysit your map, check your routes. If it's more efficient to do a later package, do it


----------



## PhoenixFlex

Well, yes, I think most of us do that... I have since I discovered that the routes are unreliable. But we shouldn't need to. It certainly would help if you could click on those circles on the map. Matching up which circle goes with which item on the itinerary is often far from obvious.


----------



## danadiana

I've found that going into the itinerary for each delivery wastes more time than just going by the route in the app, except for when I get down to like 20 packages. But right after leaving the FC with 60+ packages that's unrealistic


----------



## soypana

> *ACTION REQUIRED: Update Your Amazon Flex App by October 26*
> 
> We've updated the Amazon Flex app for Android to version 3.0.3785.0.
> 
> Please follow the instructions below to update your app by *Monday, October 26*.
> 
> *If you do not update the app by October 26, the app will become inactive and you will not be able to deliver until you update the app. *
> 
> After October 26, 2016 you will need to contact support at [email protected] after completing the update to be reinstated.
> 
> *Steps to Update the Amazon Flex App
> 
> Step 1*: Launch the Amazon Flex app, tap Main Menu > Account > Sign Out
> *Step 2:* Launch the Amazon Flex app and Login. You will be prompted to update the app.
> *Step 3:* Tap 'Download' and once the download is complete, tap 'Install'
> 
> If you are not prompted to update your app, or if you have any questions about this process, please feel free to contact us at [email protected].
> 
> Thank you for delivering smiles with us!
> 
> *The Amazon Flex Team*


Did everyone got this email or just me? I haven't updated Flex app because i don't like the new versions.
Does this mean i will get deactivated if i don't update it?


----------



## Fibonacci's sequins

danadiana said:


> I've found that going into the itinerary for each delivery wastes more time than just going by the route in the app, except for when I get down to like 20 packages. But right after leaving the FC with 60+ packages that's unrealistic


I've been checking the itinerary while I walk to and from houses. The app routing is insane and I swear it's like that to make sure we take longer. The last time I relied on the app it sent me to the same street like 5x and kept having me cross a major street over and over, back and forth. It's been much easier and less stressful, definitely try to hustle though and plan a bit before I leave the FC.


----------



## flexology

So you guys are doing Logistics, it seems...does the Logistics itinerary not let you click the little two-arrows-in-a-circle icon at the top left of the Itinerary list? Sometimes in Prime Now I'll look at the map and notice that the app is trying to make me circle back around towards the warehouse, which is usually fine by me, except on the last shift of the night. In that case I just zoom in on the map to see the street names, start by doing the closest delivery, and right after I do that I refresh the Itinerary list via that icon and it'll then give me a straightforward route.


----------



## Shangsta

flexology said:


> So you guys are doing Logistics, it seems...does the Logistics itinerary not let you click the little two-arrows-in-a-circle icon at the top left of the Itinerary list? Sometimes in Prime Now I'll look at the map and notice that the app is trying to make me circle back around towards the warehouse, which is usually fine by me, except on the last shift of the night. In that case I just zoom in on the map to see the street names, start by doing the closest delivery, and right after I do that I refresh the Itinerary list via that icon and it'll then give me a straightforward route.


You can refresh on logistics but go back routes for whatever reason do not route correctly even when you refresh so it is possible to go in circles.



danadiana said:


> I've found that going into the itinerary for each delivery wastes more time than just going by the route in the app, except for when I get down to like 20 packages. But right after leaving the FC with 60+ packages that's unrealistic


Interesting! My bigger routes always route just fine and I can follow the apps itinerary. Its my later go backs of 10 or so packages that I have to use the map and obviously only doing it 10 times isnt so bad.

I couldnt imagine self routing with 50 or 60 packages.


----------



## raiders44

Checking the map/itinerary to make sure the app is taking u to the next closes delivery is your best bet. Zoom into the map if needed. I always transfer my upcoming delivery address to Google maps. 

I sometimes even route my deliveries to end up closer to home if it looks like I'm going to deliver all packages.


----------



## miauber1x831

PhoenixFlex said:


> Well, yes, I think most of us dwo that... I have since I discovered that the routes are unreliable. But we shouldn't need to. It certainly would help if you could click on those circles on the map. Matching up which circle goes with which item on the itinerary is often far from obvious.


Yes, for a while now I've been meaning to leave feedback on the app about the making the circles on the map more useful. At the very least I'd like it if whatever the current stop is be lit up a different color on the map to distinguish it from the other circles.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

One issue with the routing is that sometimes the 'route number' will be actually missing on the app, and it will do that last. You also might get a missorted package and have to go to what is supposed to be a different number. This is why sometimes you will be tossed back and forth.

And as far as the time it takes to keep track of things, I'd much rather spend an extra 15 minutes than drive an extra 10 miles.


----------



## konoplya

soypana said:


> Did everyone got this email or just me? I haven't updated Flex app because i don't like the new versions.
> Does this mean i will get deactivated if i don't update it?


yes and most likely sent to the gulag to a hard labor camp.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

raiders44 said:


> Checking the map/itinerary to make sure the app is taking u to the next closes delivery is your best bet. Zoom into the map if needed. I always transfer my upcoming delivery address to Google maps.
> 
> I sometimes even route my deliveries to end up closer to home if it looks like I'm going to deliver all packages.


It would be nice if zooming in would reveal the street name, but on smaller side streets this is often not the case, no matter how far you zoom in. This makes those circles close to worthless.


----------



## flexology

Clicking on a circle should reveal a "go here next" option that can be clicked and it will direct the driver there.


----------



## flexology

Shangsta said:


> You can refresh on logistics but go back routes for whatever reason do not route correctly even when you refresh so it is possible to go in circles.


In that case copying the address into Waze or Google Maps seems like the best way for gobacks of < 15 addresses. Those apps will even try to find the right address if it is misspelled or convoluted.


----------



## Uber48208

I know you can't screen shot from the app but can you copy and paste addresses w/o a special copy/paste app? I'm a newb and in my two routes, I've just manually typed addresses into Google Maps on my tablet that I have with me... obviously would prefer to do it on my very fast processor phone if the app allows you to hold down, select address and copy .. I won't be driving again til later this week so I can't check right away...


----------



## flexology

Uber48208 said:


> I know you can't screen shot from the app but can you copy and paste addresses w/o a special copy/paste app? I'm a newb and in my two routes, I've just manually typed addresses into Google Maps on my tablet that I have with me... obviously would prefer to do it on my very fast processor phone if the app allows you to hold down, select address and copy .. I won't be driving again til later this week so I can't check right away...


Yes, you can do exactly that from the screen that shows the address on a white background with a snippet of the map above.


----------



## konoplya

flexology said:


> Clicking on a circle should reveal a "go here next" option that can be clicked and it will direct the driver there.


i've sent them feedback about that so many times


----------



## Lifening

Newly onboarded and scheduled my availability starting next week. What are the major things you think a new user like myself should pay attention to?


----------



## danadiana

Lifening said:


> Newly onboarded and scheduled my availability starting next week. What are the major things you think a new user like myself should pay attention to?


Are you Prime or Logistics?


----------



## Lifening

I'm assuming Prime, delivering packages as an independent contractor.


----------



## flexology

konoplya said:


> i've sent them feedback about that so many times


And when the go-here-next option is selected, it should automatically copy the address to the clipboard (unless that particular option is turned off).


----------



## SomeChick82

Lifening said:


> I'm assuming Prime, delivering packages as an independent contractor.


Are you 1 and 2 hour delivery or delivering in 4 hour block of time? Try clicking a gray dots in your calendar and see if it says there.


----------



## Lifening

SomeChick82 said:


> Are you 1 and 2 hour delivery or delivering in 4 hour block of time? Try clicking a gray dots in your calendar and see if it says there.


Clicking on the grey dots shows only my times of availability so far. My impression is that I will be given 4 hour blocks.


----------



## Shangsta

Lifening said:


> Newly onboarded and scheduled my availability starting next week. What are the major things you think a new user like myself should pay attention to?


Read this thread, plenty of great tips!


----------



## danadiana

Lifening said:


> Clicking on the grey dots shows only my times of availability so far. My impression is that I will be given 4 hour blocks. Which may cut into my drinking.


You're logistics then, that's what I am.


----------



## Shangsta

Lifening said:


> Clicking on the grey dots shows only my times of availability so far. My impression is that I will be given 4 hour blocks. Which may cut into my drinking.


You will rarely be given blocks (two a week at most as a newbie), sign on at 10 PM and try to grab blocks for tomorrow or watch for push notifications during the day.


----------



## danadiana

Never wait to be scheduled, you're very rarely are. If you're fast you can get 2 blocks at 10pm.


----------



## Basmati

Not sure why, but I haven't seen any blocks pop up at 10pm for the last few days. Anybody in Miami doing Logistics from Doral location getting blocks at 10pm last couple days?


----------



## Lifening

danadiana said:


> You're logistics then, that's what I am.


Okay then. I don't know the difference between the two.


----------



## Lifening

Shangsta said:


> You will rarely be given blocks (two a week at most as a newbie), sign on at 10 PM and try to grab blocks for tomorrow or watch for push notifications during the day.


Perfect, thank you. I'm going to start that tonight.


----------



## Lifening

danadiana said:


> Never wait to be scheduled, you're very rarely are. If you're fast you can get 2 blocks at 10pm.


Okay thanks, it's nice to have some inside information on how to make this work.


----------



## UTX1

danadiana said:


> You're logistics then, that's what I am.


I know you are, but what am I ?

...wait, please don't answer that... I was just playing...
I don't really think I can handle the truth.


----------



## immedina

Anyone see blocks at 10pm tonight for Houston.


----------



## melissafj77

immedina said:


> Anyone see blocks at 10pm tonight for Houston.


 i thought it was me lol i havent done a block since wednesday had a busy week and had to take my car for service, tonight i pmanned on doing a block tomorrow sign up at 10 ( well 958 and kept refreshing) and BAM no blocks i am scheduled for one on wednesday ( fist scheduled one in weeks of course) so what gives they fried out or are jsut using the contractor vans? bet ya they pop at 3 am


----------



## immedina

Hopefully things will pick up soon.


----------



## aeiou_-

I've posted another thread but haven't received many responses. 
Real quick: How long did it take you to receive your $50 gift cards? I emailed support and they said I was not my eligible, even though I received the email. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## flexology

aeiou_- said:


> I've posted another thread but haven't received many responses.
> Real quick: How long did it take you to receive your $50 gift cards? I emailed support and they said I was not my eligible, even though I received the email. Any help would be appreciated.


How did you sign up? Did you do an onboarding session? Was the giftcard mentioned at the onboarding session?


----------



## aeiou_-

flexology said:


> How did you sign up? Did you do an onboarding session? Was the giftcard mentioned at the onboarding session?


No on boarding session. Only online videos. I received an email promo offer for sign up.


----------



## konoplya

that must be nice. i never got a $50 offer.


----------



## uberprotips

Just submitted my name and email and zipcode from the main site. I'm still awaiting further info by email


----------



## miauber1x831

I was never offered a $50 gift card when I signed up either.


----------



## aeiou_-

konoplya said:


> that must be nice. i never got a $50 offer.


I haven't received it yet, I will see if keep their word. I'm right there with you.. must be nice.


----------



## Myrney

aeiou_- said:


> I haven't received it yet, I will see if keep their word. I'm right there with you.. must be nice.


I, too, was offered a $50 gift card. Hmmm


----------



## Shangsta

miauber1x831 said:


> I was never offered a $50 gift card when I signed up either.


Sounds like this is something amazon did in California to attract drivers.


----------



## flexology

Maybe you could ask them for a link to the 15-minute session they mention in the e-mail. That could be the missing step.


----------



## Uber48208

flexology said:


> Yes, you can do exactly that from the screen that shows the address on a white background with a snippet of the map above.


Thanks flexology, I was able to pick up a 4 hour block on my way home from work today. I did this, as you said, it copied to clipboard, and quickly just pasted it into Google Maps, and my Galaxy S7 edge with its fast processor kick some major behind. Finished my route in two and a half hours and was in a Groove the whole time, starting my GPS on the way back to my car after dropping off a package.


----------



## soypana

Only 5:30pm and 6:00pm blocks were released at 10pm in my area. weird


----------



## raiders44

aeiou_- said:


> No on boarding session. Only online videos. I received an email promo offer for sign up.
> View attachment 69702
> 
> View attachment 69701


I got the same email

I hope amazon doesn't back out from this offer.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

Can't say I'm too fond of the new policy regarding marking stops as "access problem" without calling support first. I couldn't get in to a gated community tonight, there were no access codes in the app notes, and the customer couldn't be reached by phone. The app no longer lets you mark a package as "access problem" at this point...it tells you to still attempt to deliver the package. (Cut the gate bars with a blowtorch?) You now have to call support at this point to continue; they want to try calling the customer as well. It would have been nice of them to email us about the policy change.


----------



## Paperthinhymn21

Just got scheduled for my first block tomorrow at 10am, Irving Texas! Signed up for flex when it first started months ago but have been out of the country and couldnt go through with onboarding until now. Very excited but also nervous  thanks everyone for all the tips and tricks on this forum its definitely made me feel more at ease! Wish me luck


----------



## PhoenixFlex

Paperthinhymn21 said:


> Just got scheduled for my first block tomorrow at 10am, Irving Texas! Signed up for flex when it first started months ago but have been out of the country and couldnt go through with onboarding until now. Very excited but also nervous  thanks everyone for all the tips and tricks on this forum its definitely made me feel more at ease! Wish me luck


Good luck! If you have questions don't hesitate to ask the other drivers at the warehouse, most are happy to answer newbie questions, since we're all pretty much newbies...er...Guinea pigs!


----------



## UTX1

Paperthinhymn21 said:


> Just got scheduled for my first block tomorrow at 10am, Irving Texas! Signed up for flex when it first started months ago but have been out of the country and couldnt go through with onboarding until now. Very excited but also nervous  thanks everyone for all the tips and tricks on this forum its definitely made me feel more at ease! Wish me luck


Been quite some time ago since the amazon flex excitement wore off on my end.

Please be a bud and let us know how things go - win, lose, or draw. Just post something.
Also, remember to compare your thoughts and impressions of your 1st delivery block
with your 50th one. I'll bet you'll see tons of difference after making a bit of progress.
Thanks for sharing ....oh, and good luck...if that helps.


----------



## melissafj77

so curious i have a block scheduled yayy me, for tomorrow so didnt do the 10 pm did they release any in houston tonight?


----------



## konoplya

PhoenixFlex said:


> Can't say I'm too fond of the new policy regarding marking stops as "access problem" without calling support first. I couldn't get in to a gated community tonight, there were no access codes in the app notes, and the customer couldn't be reached by phone. The app no longer lets you mark a package as "access problem" at this point...it tells you to still attempt to deliver the package. (Cut the gate bars with a blowtorch?) You now have to call support at this point to continue; they want to try calling the customer as well. It would have been nice of them to email us about the policy change.


you're kidding? you can't mark them as access problem? did they eliminate the option altogether or what?


----------



## Whywork

Wtf first time I haven't been able to get a block


----------



## melissafj77

Whywork said:


> Wtf first time I haven't been able to get a block


 only once? wow you must have a great phone service i thinke everyone here had experienced more than once, Jealous


----------



## konoplya

melissafj77 said:


> only once? wow you must have a great phone service i thinke everyone here had experienced more than once, Jealous


i never missed one either unless i didn't plan on working or they actually had no blocks at all for the following day.


----------



## melissafj77

konoplya said:


> i never missed one either unless i didn't plan on working or they actually had no blocks at all for the following day.


never move to houston they release very few blocks at 10 then some a few minutes later and all trough the night even with a galazy 7 edge i had missed one or two but ended up pcking them in themonring, if you are not fast enough scrolling to your chosen time you lose


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Whywork said:


> Wtf first time I haven't been able to get a block


Same here, as I mentioned in a separate thread. Only saw 8, hesitated, then it was gone.


----------



## melissafj77

seems like vegas is taking a page out of hosuton i remember the good old days where blocks where everywhere then less and less


----------



## PhoenixFlex

konoplya said:


> you're kidding? you can't mark them as access problem? did they eliminate the option altogether or what?


There's a padlock on the option to mark it as an access problem (or any other flavor of undeliverable). The padlock will only disappear after you call support and they are also unable to assist you gain access. New policy as of tonight.


----------



## konoplya

PhoenixFlex said:


> There's a padlock on the option to mark it as an access problem (or any other flavor of undeliverable). The padlock will only disappear after you call support and they are also unable to assist you gain access. New policy as of tonight.


that's very counter productive


----------



## flexology

PhoenixFlex said:


> There's a padlock on the option to mark it as an access problem (or any other flavor of undeliverable). The padlock will only disappear after you call support and they are also unable to assist you gain access. New policy as of tonight.


Another app feature idea: drivers should be able to select "access problem" or "customer not home" or whatever, then click a "Resolve this" button, the issue is sent to Support to handle directly, and then an in-app text (or notification) appears saying "The access code is [xxxx]" or "Marked as undeliverable, continue along delivery route" or "Customer successfully contacted" etc.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

konoplya said:


> that's very counter productive


Yes and counter intuitive, it doesn't say to call support, just to continue to attempt the delivery. Hence the need for a blowtorch.


----------



## immedina

melissafj77 said:


> so curious i have a block scheduled yayy me, for tomorrow so didnt do the 10 pm did they release any in houston tonight?


I didn't see any pop up


----------



## UTX1

Dear Delivery Partner,

Here is a summary of your Amazon Flex activity for last week (10/09-10/15) delivering Amazon.com parcels:

• Successful deliveries: You delivered 9,391 packages successfully. You're incredible !!!

• Nocturnal emissions, as measured by our software: 9.6 ounces

• Latest knock-knock joke told:

knock-knock... whose there ?
dumbass...dumbass, who ?
open the freaking door and find out, dumbass.

If you have questions or concerns about this summary, email us at [email protected] and we'll be happy to help.

Thanks for delivering smiles with Amazon Flex!

The Amazon Flex Team

Definitions

• Dumbass: A term of endearment intended to emphasize Amazon's commitment to our Flex Drivers .


----------



## Shangsta

konoplya said:


> you're kidding? you can't mark them as access problem? did they eliminate the option altogether or what?


You can, you just have to be at the location to mark such. Used to be you could be away from the delivery location and mark something undeliverable.


----------



## Shangsta

PhoenixFlex said:


> There's a padlock on the option to mark it as an access problem (or any other flavor of undeliverable). The padlock will only disappear after you call support and they are also unable to assist you gain access. New policy as of tonight.


Are you sure? I had the padlock disappear when I arrived at the location.


----------



## miauber1x831

Shangsta said:


> You can, you just have to be at the location to mark such. Used to be you could be away from the delivery location and mark something undeliverable.


I have figured out how to avoid calling support in all situations except one: when I need access to a gated community where none of the customers located within will respond to allow me through the gate. For this I have to call support for them to expand the geo-fence so that I am able to mark the package as undeliverable. In theory they should just allow you to choose "access problem" in this case but I understand that they don't trust us to not abuse that ability. Is anybody aware of any workaround for this sort of situation?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

miauber1x831 said:


> I have figured out how to avoid calling support in all situations except one: when I need access to a gated community where none of the customers located within will respond to allow me through the gate. For this I have to call support for them to expand the geo-fence so that I am able to mark the package as undeliverable. In theory they should just allow you to choose "access problem" in this case but I understand that they don't trust us to not abuse that ability. Is anybody aware of any workaround for this sort of situation?


 Have you tried to click on the "?" and "i'm at location but GPS isn't working"? Don't know if you can access the "undeliverable" options once you do this but worth a try to see.


----------



## miauber1x831

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Have you tried to click on the "?" and "i'm at location but GPS isn't working"? Don't know if you can access the "undeliverable" options once you do this but worth a try to see.


If I recall correctly I have tried that and it didn't work.


----------



## Shangsta

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Have you tried to click on the "?" and "i'm at location but GPS isn't working"? Don't know if you can access the "undeliverable" options once you do this but worth a try to see.


Yeah it doesnt work, otherwise you could mark packages undeliverable away from the location. Once i scanned a package with no apartment number so I left it at the warehouse by marking it undeliverable on my way out to deliver rather than after.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

Shangsta said:


> Are you sure? I had the padlock disappear when I arrived at the location.


It could be that since I was at the gate I was too far away to be considered at the location. Support did say last night that this was a new policy as of last night.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Shangsta said:


> Yeah it doesnt work, otherwise you could mark packages undeliverable away from the location. Once i scanned a package with no apartment number so I left it at the warehouse by marking it undeliverable on my way out to deliver rather than after.


 Would make sense as it would be a work around for marking undeliverable when not at the location. But that would make leaving it at the warehouse not a option either? 
I'm not working for a few days and out of the loop already!!??


----------



## Shangsta

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Would make sense as it would be a work around for marking undeliverable when not at the location. But that would make leaving it at the warehouse not a option either?
> I'm not working for a few days and out of the loop already!!??


Well once you drive to the locatiom the lock goes away and you can bring it back to the warehouse.


----------



## konoplya

miauber1x831 said:


> I have figured out how to avoid calling support in all situations except one: when I need access to a gated community where none of the customers located within will respond to allow me through the gate. For this I have to call support for them to expand the geo-fence so that I am able to mark the package as undeliverable. In theory they should just allow you to choose "access problem" in this case but I understand that they don't trust us to not abuse that ability. Is anybody aware of any workaround for this sort of situation?


the "arrived at location" option was actually a working option to then mark it as "access problem", but i haven't brought back packages back in a while so apparently that has been closed up.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Yeah the lock thing is pretty new.

Worse is the dreaded circle of doom -- if the app thinks you're away from the actual delivery point it won't let you delivery it and FORCES you to call support (or, I assume, mark it as undeliverable). I got that when I was literally 6 inches from the door at an apartment complex.


----------



## Shangsta

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Yeah the lock thing is pretty new.
> 
> Worse is the dreaded circle of doom -- if the app thinks you're away from the actual delivery point it won't let you delivery it and FORCES you to call support (or, I assume, mark it as undeliverable). I got that when I was literally 6 inches from the door at an apartment complex.


You can avoid the circle by clicking "Im here but my GPS is not working"

You have to do it while navigating though, not after you have scanned the package.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Shangsta said:


> You can avoid the circle by clicking "Im here but my GPS is not working"
> 
> You have to do it while navigating though, not after you have scanned the package.


Can you backtrack into that? It's actually only caused the problem that one time. Another time it actually stopped me from giving it to the wrong house (I derped on reading the number)


----------



## UTX1

miauber1x831 said:


> I have figured out how to avoid calling support in all situations except one: when I need access to a gated community where none of the customers located within will respond to allow me through the gate. For this I have to call support for them to expand the geo-fence so that I am able to mark the package as undeliverable. In theory they should just allow you to choose "access problem" in this case but I understand that they don't trust us to not abuse that ability.
> 
> Is anybody aware of any workaround for this sort of situation?


Dominos

alternate: Papa Johns


----------



## jester121

Papa Johns just came out with a deep dish pan style pizza that I know will be disgusting and terrible.

I'll undoubtedly still order one this weekend just to confirm my suspicions.


----------



## Shangsta

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Can you backtrack into that? It's actually only caused the problem that one time. Another time it actually stopped me from giving it to the wrong house (I derped on reading the number)


Yes just back up until you are navigating. Do not press "I have arrived" you can select "I am here but my gps"


----------



## Sweitzeram

jester121 said:


> Papa Johns just came out with a deep dish pan style pizza that I know will be disgusting and terrible.
> 
> I'll undoubtedly still order one this weekend just to confirm my suspicions.


Did you say pan or Pam? I think I may be able to help with the pan pam situation.


----------



## immedina

Anyone see any hours pop up for the Humble,TX location


----------



## immedina

What the current flex app version?


----------



## Paperthinhymn21

First day went well! Kinda crazy but I'm sure that's the norm with the gig. Delivered a ton of business packages and those were definitely a pain. But I did deliver to a former NBA player and didn't realize it til I left. That one may be hard to top lol
Also, went to take back some undelivered packages to the warehouse but was told by staff to keep them for the night because when I reported back to the warehouse all of the power was out for the whole building. Apparently a transformer blew and they didn't have a back up. Pretty wild day all in all, but like I said I get the feeling most days are. And that's cool with me 
Also scored another block tomorrow! Woo!


----------



## Paperthinhymn21

Sweitzeram said:


> Did you say pan or Pam? I think I may be able to help with the pan pam situation.


Also, did we just become best friends?!?
Stepbrothers is my jam


----------



## FlexDriver

immedina said:


> What the current flex app version?


You have no option to bypass the auto "Update" unless you are doing the "trick" which I am sure you are NOT aware of. So dont worry you have the latest one.


----------



## kmatt

jester121 said:


> Papa Johns just came out with a deep dish pan style pizza that I know will be disgusting and terrible.
> 
> I'll undoubtedly still order one this weekend just to confirm my suspicions.


----------



## raiders44

FlexDriver said:


> *Latitude:* 40.741895 | *Longitude:* -73.989308
> You have no option to bypass the auto "Update" unless you are doing the "trick" which I am sure you are NOT aware of. So dont worry you have the latest one.


flex elitist


----------



## kmatt

raiders44 said:


> flex elitist


Good luck with flex, you will need it.


----------



## raiders44

kmatt said:


> Good luck with flex, you will need it.


Thanks. I'm liking it so far after 3 blocks.


----------



## aeiou_-

Yo, how many days does it take everybody to get paid? I read it can take up to 5 days after the week clears?


----------



## raiders44

aeiou_- said:


> Yo, how many days does it take everybody to get paid? I read it can take up to 5 days after the week clears?


It took 1 day for it to show up on my account.


----------



## melissafj77

Shangsta said:


> You can, you just have to be at the location to mark such. Used to be you could be away from the delivery location and mark something undeliverable.


what is the most ridiculous thing if you think about it

how can you be in the location if you have "ACCESS PROBLEMS" lol if you are ther then you are there right? lol


----------



## Shangsta

melissafj77 said:


> what is the most ridiculous thing if you think about it
> 
> how can you be in the location if you have "ACCESS PROBLEMS" lol if you are ther then you are there right? lol


Right!? Typically when I am at an individually gated house, I am close enough I can click "access problem" ni problem but you are so right at apartments it wont let you because you arent close enough and its like duh, if I was inside the gate, there would be no issue!


----------



## Shangsta

aeiou_- said:


> Yo, how many days does it take everybody to get paid? I read it can take up to 5 days after the week clears?


It just depends on where you bank. They always send me a statement Wednesday morning and the money shows up that evening usually. Occasionally Thursday morning.

We did have the week they paid us like 2 days late and people threatened on here they were going to boycott.


----------



## miauber1x831

aeiou_- said:


> Yo, how many days does it take everybody to get paid? I read it can take up to 5 days after the week clears?


1 day for me. Money is disbursed on Wednesday and I receive it in my bank account on Thursday. Bank of America.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Shangsta said:


> Right!? Typically when I am at an individually gated house, I am close enough I can click "access problem" ni problem but you are so right at apartments it wont let you because you arent close enough and its like duh, if I was inside the gate, there would be no issue!


Really? For me the app considers the apartment complex entrance the delivery point (or just inside), and the 'I've arrived' popup can certainly show up a decent bit away in a lot of cases. I very often get it before I've even moved from one house to another even if I actually have to drive a half a mile (though it's much closer as-the-bird-flies)


----------



## Andy0312

Is there anyone not getting pop ups at 10.00 pm for schedule delivery


----------



## Shangsta

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Really? For me the app considers the apartment complex entrance the delivery point (or just inside), and the 'I've arrived' popup can certainly show up a decent bit away in a lot of cases. I very often get it before I've even moved from one house to another even if I actually have to drive a half a mile (though it's much closer as-the-bird-flies)


For most complexes in my region the GPS takes you to the exact building. So if Z is in the back of the complex, it wont show you I have arrived until you drive back there and get to T or U. Then it decides you are close enough to select I have arrived. If you are around A or B it will tell you to keep navigating.


----------



## Andy0312

For humble area


----------



## Shangsta

Andy0312 said:


> Is there anyone not getting pop ups at 10.00 pm for schedule delivery


Plenty of post about this. Try looking in the mornings. Appears to be Amazons safeguard for overscheduling drivers. They seem to wait until morning now to access how much work they actually have for us.


----------



## Andy0312

What time they schedule in the morning


----------



## Andy0312

Shangsta said:


> Plenty of post about this. Try looking in the mornings. Appears to be Amazons safeguard for overscheduling drivers. They seem to wait until morning now to access how much work they actually have for us.


Wht time they scheduling in the morning


----------



## miauber1x831

Andy0312 said:


> Wht time they scheduling in the morning


I don't believe there's any set time for releasing same-day blocks.


----------



## Andy0312

miauber1x831 said:


> I don't believe there's any set time for releasing same-day blocks.


Oh ok thanks. ..


----------



## immedina

FlexDriver said:


> You have no option to bypass the auto "Update" unless you are doing the "trick" which I am sure you are NOT aware of. So dont worry you have the latest one.


I deleted the app. When I downloaded it back on my phone I was trying to verify that I bypassed the update.


----------



## FlexDriver

immedina said:


> I deleted the app. When I downloaded it back on my phone I was trying to verify that I bypassed the update.


As soon as you log in it will update automatically you have no option to ignore it


----------



## immedina

FlexDriver said:


> As soon as you log in it will update automatically you have no option to ignore it


My phone allowed me to not continue the update and returned to the home screen in the app. But I've updated it since my last post. I stayed on the old version to see if the updated was the reason my notification were not coming through, after the last update my notifications stopped.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Shangsta said:


> For most complexes in my region the GPS takes you to the exact building. So if Z is in the back of the complex, it wont show you I have arrived until you drive back there and get to T or U. Then it decides you are close enough to select I have arrived. If you are around A or B it will tell you to keep navigating.


I wonder if they made the area bigger in Vegas specifically because of the strip resorts? Or perhaps just the sheer number of apartment complexes (which units and building numbers often in what seems like utterly random order).


----------



## danadiana

Why is it Coppell never has any incentives like the other locations have? Right now Farmers Branch has $80 blocks, and they've been having $76 blocks before this, but with Coppell it's always $72


----------



## Paperthinhymn21

danadiana said:


> Why is it Coppell never has any incentives like the other locations have? Right now Farmers Branch has $80 blocks, and they've been having $76 blocks before this, but with Coppell it's always $72


Dang I just signed up and had the option to pick farmers branch too :/
Question, do you know if the coppell location is 2700 regent? Cause it comes up as Irving on my maps


----------



## danadiana

Paperthinhymn21 said:


> Dang I just signed up and had the option to pick farmers branch too :/
> Question, do you know if the coppell location is 2700 regent? Cause it comes up as Irving on my maps


Yes, 2700 regent is Coppell


----------



## Joe Snuffy

Quick question. I just got my background check done, because 2 hours ago the app showed that I can pick up a block. The camry I signed up to use has a mechanical issue and the part won't be in 'til Saturday, but I have access to a corolla. Should I pick up the open block? Will they let me use a car that is not the one I signed up with and will use once the repair is done? Do they even check? Thank you for any help.


----------



## konoplya

Joe Snuffy said:


> Quick question. I just got my background check done, because 2 hours ago the app showed that I can pick up a block. The camry I signed up to use has a mechanical issue and the part won't be in 'til Saturday, but I have access to a corolla. Should I pick up the open block? Will they let me use a car that is not the one I signed up with and will use once the repair is done? Do they even check? Thank you for any help.


nobody cares if its the same car or not. you can use the corolla, however if there's an accident or anything then that's on you. technically you're not supposed to switch up cars like that, but many people do it. up to you at this point.


----------



## FlexDriver

konoplya said:


> ....................technically you're not supposed to switch up cars like that, but many people do it. up to you at this point.


You are wrong on that one sir, go to Flex App > Menu> Help > Requirements > "You can use *borrowed or rented car* as long as you maintain all licensees, permits, insurance........"


----------



## konoplya

FlexDriver said:


> You are wrong on that one sir, go to Flex App > Menu> Help > Requirements > "You can use *borrowed or rented car* as long as you maintain all licensees, permits, insurance........"


thanks for correcting me. good to know.


----------



## Joe Snuffy

Okay, thank you both for the info. Will see how I feel about it in the morning.


----------



## Shangsta

Joe Snuffy said:


> Okay, thank you both for the info. Will see how I feel about it in the morning.


You can drive anything as long as its a four door. Unlike Uber where you get deactivated if you drive a car different than the one on your profile.


----------



## UTX1

danadiana said:


> Yes, 2700 regent is Coppell


Actually, they sometimes refer to it as Coppell, but it's on the Irving side of LBJ/635.
The true Coppell site is on Bethel Rd. about a mile up Royal, next to the Post Office.

Even more, the real truth is that it's not Irving or Coppell. The zipcode for regent blvd (75261)
has been classified as DFW Airport, TX since 1974, way before anything else was built out there.


----------



## UTX1

konoplya said:


> nobody cares if its the same car or not. you can use the corolla, however if there's an accident or anything then that's on you. technically you're not supposed to switch up cars like that, but many people do it. up to you at this point.


I see people driving in with every kind of hoopty-mobile out there.
4 doors is more important in the morning, when staff may pay better attention.
At night, there are fewer eyes. A civic hatchback could sneak in easy.
Also, some stations stick to the rules more than others.


----------



## danadiana

UTX1 said:


> Actually, they sometimes refer to it as Coppell, but it's on the Irving side of LBJ/635.
> The true Coppell site is on Bethel Rd. about a mile up Royal, next to the Post Office.
> 
> Even more, the real truth is that it's not Irving or Coppell. The zipcode for regent blvd (75261)
> has been classified as DFW Airport, TX since 1974, way before anything else was built out there.


I've also been pronouncing it wrong all this time


----------



## Paperthinhymn21

Strange thing happened, wanna make sure I'm covering myself here. Had a 10am-2pm shift today, finished around 1. Got a notification of a 2-5 shift so I took it. Get to the warehouse, and crazy enough they only have ONE package for me. Must be my lucky day I figure. So I take said package to the customer around 2:10 or so and finish the delivery. Get the confirmation that I'm done with my block but then shortly after I get a message saying I just missed my block?? I called support about it immediately but they weren't very helpful. She made me give her the package ID and name and my name and said that I scanned and showed as delivered but didn't offer any help about the "missed block" notification? Would be really pissed if this counts as one of the missing a block strikes against me as I clearly finished the block! Any advice/suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## FlexDriver

Paperthinhymn21 said:


> Strange thing happened, wanna make sure I'm covering myself here. Had a 10am-2pm shift today, finished around 1. Got a notification of a 2-5 shift so I took it. Get to the warehouse, and crazy enough they only have ONE package for me. Must be my lucky day I figure. So I take said package to the customer around 2:10 or so and finish the delivery. Get the confirmation that I'm done with my block but then shortly after I get a message saying I just missed my block?? I called support about it immediately but they weren't very helpful. She made me give her the package ID and name and my name and said that I scanned and showed as delivered but didn't offer any help about the "missed block" notification? Would be really pissed if this counts as one of the missing a block strikes against me as I clearly finished the block! Any advice/suggestions? Thanks!


Talk to the supervisor and explain the situation, he/she might help you. Amazon Phone Support sucks that's the universal truth, it has beaten world record of "Tiger Direct" which was winner for many many years. Good Luck!


----------



## Shangsta

Paperthinhymn21 said:


> Strange thing happened, wanna make sure I'm covering myself here. Had a 10am-2pm shift today, finished around 1. Got a notification of a 2-5 shift so I took it. Get to the warehouse, and crazy enough they only have ONE package for me. Must be my lucky day I figure. So I take said package to the customer around 2:10 or so and finish the delivery. Get the confirmation that I'm done with my block but then shortly after I get a message saying I just missed my block?? I called support about it immediately but they weren't very helpful. She made me give her the package ID and name and my name and said that I scanned and showed as delivered but didn't offer any help about the "missed block" notification? Would be really pissed if this counts as one of the missing a block strikes against me as I clearly finished the block! Any advice/suggestions? Thanks!


What time did you scan your packages? I am curious if you scanned it before 2 and it included it in your first delivery set while you didnt scan anything during your second.


----------



## sammyquestion

Paperthinhymn21 said:


> Strange thing happened, wanna make sure I'm covering myself here. Had a 10am-2pm shift today, finished around 1. Got a notification of a 2-5 shift so I took it. Get to the warehouse, and crazy enough they only have ONE package for me. Must be my lucky day I figure. So I take said package to the customer around 2:10 or so and finish the delivery. Get the confirmation that I'm done with my block but then shortly after I get a message saying I just missed my block?? I called support about it immediately but they weren't very helpful. She made me give her the package ID and name and my name and said that I scanned and showed as delivered but didn't offer any help about the "missed block" notification? Would be really pissed if this counts as one of the missing a block strikes against me as I clearly finished the block! Any advice/suggestions? Thanks!


This has happened to me a few times when I started a new block while I was still technically in the time frame of my first block. I had a 7-11 block scheduled and I picked up an 11-3 block while out on my first block. I got back to the warehouse at 10:30 and checked in at 1045 for my second block. It was only 3 packages and I finished at 11:30. As soon as I got the "great job" screen another red error screen popped up and said I missed my scheduled block. I emailed support with a screen shot that I took with another phone. I also told the supervisor at the warehouse and he created a ticket. I never heard from back from support and neither did the supervisor, but I am still active driver. Like I said I had this happen 3 times within a two week period so I would think that they would have deactivated me if they actually believed I missed 3 blocks. Hope this helps.


----------



## Lifening

Update, I did my first block today! I was able to grab it around 6:30am today when I woke up. I signed on and a 10:30am to 2:30pm block was available. The whole thing was easy. I was done at 1pm. That turns out to be $29 an hour. The key was navigation. The app wanted me to go a mile to my second stop. The problem was is I was sitting in front of the business at the time, it was the next building over from my first delivery. I was able to bypass the GPS on the app and make my delivery. Most of the other deliveries were routed by me, not the app. Many years ago I was a Cable TV installer. For years I would have to find addresses everyday all day long. Luckily those skills stayed with me. For someone who isn't familiar with finding addresses I can see how this could be difficult. At 2pm, while I was home making lunch, I received a notice that the gave me a block on Sunday. I don't know know if that was just in the works all along or they liked what I did today. A couple of questions. How often do you guys look at the app to see if blocks are available, and what method do you use to refresh the app to get the latest information. The 10pm thing is a tough deal. There may be 1 second to try to get a block then but 2 seconds seems to be the max (in my town) to confirm anything. Are there other good times during the day to check?


----------



## Shangsta

Lifening said:


> How often do you guys look at the app to see if blocks are available, and what method do you use to refresh the app to get the latest information. The 10pm thing is a tough deal. There may be 1 second to try to get a block then but 2 seconds seems to be the max (in my town) to confirm anything. Are there other good times during the day to check?


Assigned blocks come on Friday afternoons. That is the only time you need to see if you were assigned anything. Everything else is a grab.

No warehouse is he same. So the times to grab vary. Just check your app in the mornings, you will find a sweet spot time to look for blocks. Your next trip ask the delivery folks what time they release blocks. Blue vest are usually the managers


----------



## jaywaynedubya

Shangsta said:


> You can drive anything as long as its a four door. Unlike Uber where you get deactivated if you drive a car different than the one on your profile.


yep, some guy my logistics warehouse drives a charger, seen him on several occasions.


----------



## Paperthinhymn21

Shangsta said:


> What time did you scan your packages? I am curious if you scanned it before 2 and it included it in your first delivery set while you didnt scan anything during your second.


It was like 2:05 and I got the "congrats" message then immediately got the you missed your block message. But before that I had checked in for the 2pm block and everything. I already got payment for it tho? So I guess it just glitched out? I'll try to talk to a Supe before my next block.


----------



## Paperthinhymn21

sammyquestion said:


> This has happened to me a few times when I started a new block while I was still technically in the time frame of my first block. I had a 7-11 block scheduled and I picked up an 11-3 block while out on my first block. I got back to the warehouse at 10:30 and checked in at 1045 for my second block. It was only 3 packages and I finished at 11:30. As soon as I got the "great job" screen another red error screen popped up and said I missed my scheduled block. I emailed support with a screen shot that I took with another phone. I also told the supervisor at the warehouse and he created a ticket. I never heard from back from support and neither did the supervisor, but I am still active driver. Like I said I had this happen 3 times within a two week period so I would think that they would have deactivated me if they actually believed I missed 3 blocks. Hope this helps.


Hmm interesting. I wasn't able to screen shot it but I called support so maybe she made a note of it? I already got payment on my account for the block so they obviously saw I completed it? I just don't wanna get dinged for missing a block


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

I had the 'you missed your block' thing happen once as well. It's a glitch and it shouldn't actually affect you, so far as I was told. This also happened in a block immediately after a previous one (in fact it was a two hour after a four hour, wonder if that matters too?)


----------



## Paperthinhymn21

CatchyMusicLover said:


> I had the 'you missed your block' thing happen once as well. It's a glitch and it shouldn't actually affect you, so far as I was told. This also happened in a block immediately after a previous one (in fact it was a two hour after a four hour, wonder if that matters too?)


That's reassuring, thanks!


----------



## konoplya

Paperthinhymn21 said:


> Hmm interesting. I wasn't able to screen shot it but I called support so maybe she made a note of it? I already got payment on my account for the block so they obviously saw I completed it? I just don't wanna get dinged for missing a block


no you'll be fine. i've posted about this with a screenshot as well some 20 pages back probably. had this happen to me at least 5 or 6 times in a row. i wrote detailed messages to the support and they said they took note of it. the manager at the warehouse told me not worry about it because its a glitch. only worry about it when they actually send you an email saying you missed a block.


----------



## uberbomber

sammyquestion said:


> This has happened to me a few times when I started a new block while I was still technically in the time frame of my first block. I had a 7-11 block scheduled and I picked up an 11-3 block while out on my first block. I got back to the warehouse at 10:30 and checked in at 1045 for my second block. It was only 3 packages and I finished at 11:30. As soon as I got the "great job" screen another red error screen popped up and said I missed my scheduled block. I emailed support with a screen shot that I took with another phone. I also told the supervisor at the warehouse and he created a ticket. I never heard from back from support and neither did the supervisor, but I am still active driver. Like I said I had this happen 3 times within a two week period so I would think that they would have deactivated me if they actually believed I missed 3 blocks. Hope this helps.


If I had a 7-11 and picked up a 11-3 block while still working my 7-11, I'm not finishing my 7-11 block until 11:16.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

Regarding the "you missed your block" error, the one time it happened to me was when I finished a 4 hour block in 1.5 hours (thanks to an apartment complex where they did not allow you to attempt delivery, you had to leave the packages at the leasing office...sure, 20+ packages, here you go!) This early finish itself is what seemed to confuse the app, there wasn't a second block involved. I was told to just make sure that I was paid for the block at the end of 4 hours; if so, there was nothing to worry about.


----------



## Bikehandlebars

New flex driver here for Las Vegas.

My background check passed on Thursday and I was able to access the app. I set my availability to wide open, and was heart broken when I didn't get a single block scheduled today. 

Is this normal for Vegas right now? Or is something off on my account? 

The only blocks I've seen available for same day so far have been like 15 minutes away from starting, and I live about 30 min from the warehouse. 

What is the latest you can make it to the warehouse by for these same day blocks?

Thanks in advance to anyone who reads and responds to this!


----------



## PhoenixFlex

Bikehandlebars said:


> New flex driver here for Las Vegas.
> 
> My background check passed on Thursday and I was able to access the app. I set my availability to wide open, and was heart broken when I didn't get a single block scheduled today.
> 
> Is this normal for Vegas right now? Or is something off on my account?
> 
> The only blocks I've seen available for same day so far have been like 15 minutes away from starting, and I live about 30 min from the warehouse.
> 
> What is the latest you can make it to the warehouse by for these same day blocks?
> 
> Thanks in advance to anyone who reads and responds to this!


You can't depend on amazon to give you blocks, those are just gravy. 90% of the blocks drivers get are picked up either at 10pm the night before or during the day at random times. Sometimes you'll get a text notification that blocks are available, but that's usually only if they've been sitting out there for a while.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Bikehandlebars said:


> New flex driver here for Las Vegas.
> 
> My background check passed on Thursday and I was able to access the app. I set my availability to wide open, and was heart broken when I didn't get a single block scheduled today.


What time did you set as your 'start time'? If it was 10AM or later you will not get a block assigned. In fact, I think they might be only assigning 8AM right now.
Best way is to get a block at the 10PM drop. If you need to get later blocks, only option is to keep checking as much as your sanity permits.
As long as you get to the warehouse (AND 'check in') by five minutes after the start time, you're fine.


----------



## Shangsta

Bikehandlebars said:


> Is this normal for Vegas right now? Or is something off on my account?


Quite a few vegas drivers on here. You will almost never be assigned blocks. If same say blocks are hard for you, you can always hang out near the warehouse if they are dropped the same time every day.

Not sure if they drop at 10 pm where you live but thats how I get them in my region.


----------



## Shangsta

Today was my lucky day. Showed up to my warehouse for a 4 hour block. Only six docks were open and maybe 15 card there. Lady in front of me tells me they dont have enough boxes for us. 

People are taking 3 or 4 packages on a four hour block. Amazing.


----------



## Paperthinhymn21

Shangsta said:


> Today was my lucky day. Showed up to my warehouse for a 4 hour block. Only six docks were open and maybe 15 card there. Lady in front of me tells me they dont have enough boxes for us.
> 
> People are taking 3 or 4 packages on a four hour block. Amazing.


Same for me as well! 8 packages but 5 drops! $72 easy as pie  Coppell warehouse for me. Hopefully weekends are this light! Haha


----------



## michaelb

Nice! Wish I got 4 hour blocks instead of 3.


----------



## ubermonkey

lately been getting lots of packages going up multiple flights of stairs

looking into getting a dolly does anyone use one or got any recommendations


----------



## Paperthinhymn21

Are two hour blocks always for prime now deliveries? Or can they be com too? Just had a two hour pop up but didn't take it thinking it may be prime now.


----------



## Bikehandlebars

CatchyMusicLover said:


> What time did you set as your 'start time'? If it was 10AM or later you will not get a block assigned. In fact, I think they might be only assigning 8AM right now.
> Best way is to get a block at the 10PM drop. If you need to get later blocks, only option is to keep checking as much as your sanity permits.
> As long as you get to the warehouse (AND 'check in') by five minutes after the start time, you're fine.


Thanks for the reply! I actually did have it set to 10am, so good call.

Also thanks for the tips, I didn't know about the 10pm drops either. Most of my research so far has been the information that amazon provides through the app and on their site. I'm glad I found this community!

Can any experienced Vegas drivers shed some light on what the demand is like here?


----------



## danadiana

I got a 4 hour, 4 package second block today. It took me about 30 minutes to deliver it. That's happened like twice in the 6 months I've been doing this


----------



## FlexDriver

danadiana said:


> I got a 4 hour, 4 package second block today. It took me about 30 minutes to deliver it. That's happened like twice in the 6 months I've been doing this


OK!


----------



## Shangsta

Paperthinhymn21 said:


> Are two hour blocks always for prime now deliveries? Or can they be com too? Just had a two hour pop up but didn't take it thinking it may be prime now.


Dot com only has two hour deliveries in the evenings for go backs. Prime Now has them all day - thats one difference


----------



## danadiana

Paperthinhymn21 said:


> Are two hour blocks always for prime now deliveries? Or can they be com too? Just had a two hour pop up but didn't take it thinking it may be prime now.


.com has 2 hour and 3 hour blocks. But I'll never take a 2 hr again, it's only $36 and it's almost always returns, so you end up driving as many miles as a regular 4 hr block


----------



## Shangsta

danadiana said:


> .com has 2 hour and 3 hour blocks. But I'll never take a 2 hr again, it's only $36 and it's almost always returns, so you end up driving as many miles as a regular 4 hr block


You speak the truth. I said I would only drive 3 hours but in my market. Three hours are 10 packages super spread out. Four hours are the only good blocks. Thankfully they are the most plentiful


----------



## uberovski

Can someone help me...every time I try to submit, it's telling me they'll let me know when they're hiring in my area.

My area is Santa Monica. Is it because my phone number is out of state? Is there a contact information where I can fix this auto denial?

Don't wanna change my phone number for a gig. Also, already used google voice for this number so that's also not an option. Thanks.


----------



## Shangsta

uberovski said:


> Can someone help me...every time I try to submit, it's telling me they'll let me know when they're hiring in my area.
> 
> My area is Santa Monica. Is it because my phone number is out of state? Is there a contact information where I can fix this auto denial?
> 
> Don't wanna change my phone number for a gig. Also, already used google voice for this number so that's also not an option. Thanks.


Santa Monica might not be onboarding right now. Just try again to see when they need new drivers


----------



## FlexDriver

uberovski said:


> Can someone help me...every time I try to submit, it's telling me they'll let me know when they're hiring in my area.
> 
> My area is Santa Monica. Is it because my phone number is out of state? Is there a contact information where I can fix this auto denial?
> 
> Don't wanna change my phone number for a gig. Also, already used google voice for this number so that's also not an option. Thanks.


Get a TextNow number (https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.enflick.android.TextNow&hl=en) if the number is a problem *which I doubt is a problem*, you can change the number after wards in App's setting
Edit: Problem is mentioned in the above post IMHO


----------



## PhoenixFlex

"Get excited! You’ve been selected to participate in a pilot program to test an app update that gives you more choices in how you schedule delivery blocks."

Did you guys get this too? Is it just Phoenix?


----------



## Flexxx

LA here, no email.


----------



## egold

Hi fellow Flex drivers!
I am new to the world of Amazon Flex and with that I am having a bit of a problem obtaining Delivery Areas. I log into the app and the next screen shows "Delivery Areas" , but no options are available to choose from - just a blank box. I live in Las Vegas - very close to the strip (less than 1 min to be exact) and have been checking the app over the last several days at different times to see if any options appear, but alas nothing shows and I am not getting a direct answer from Amazon by email. 
Is this a known issue for the area? I do not get notifications on my phone so I am unsure on what time I should log into the app to get dibs. Need help with this, please. Anyone?


----------



## konoplya

PhoenixFlex said:


> "Get excited! You've been selected to participate in a pilot program to test an app update that gives you more choices in how you schedule delivery blocks."
> 
> Did you guys get this too? Is it just Phoenix?


was this an email?


----------



## hangtyte

uberovski said:


> Can someone help me...every time I try to submit, it's telling me they'll let me know when they're hiring in my area.
> 
> My area is Santa Monica. Is it because my phone number is out of state? Is there a contact information where I can fix this auto denial?
> 
> Don't wanna change my phone number for a gig. Also, already used google voice for this number so that's also not an option. Thanks.


I am using my out of state#. No issues


----------



## danadiana

egold said:


> Hi fellow Flex drivers!
> I am new to the world of Amazon Flex and with that I am having a bit of a problem obtaining Delivery Areas. I log into the app and the next screen shows "Delivery Areas" , but no options are available to choose from - just a blank box. I live in Las Vegas - very close to the strip (less than 1 min to be exact) and have been checking the app over the last several days at different times to see if any options appear, but alas nothing shows and I am not getting a direct answer from Amazon by email.
> Is this a known issue for the area? I do not get notifications on my phone so I am unsure on what time I should log into the app to get dibs. Need help with this, please. Anyone?


That probably means you've been hired but there's no openings at any of the Fulfillment Centers yet. That's just my guess


----------



## PhoenixFlex

konoplya said:


> was this an email?


Yes this was an email.


----------



## Sweitzeram

PhoenixFlex said:


> "Get excited! You've been selected to participate in a pilot program to test an app update that gives you more choices in how you schedule delivery blocks."
> 
> Did you guys get this too? Is it just Phoenix?


I got it in Phoenix as well.. They way I am interpreting it I don't think it will really change anything on our end. Now the blocks they schedule you on Friday you'll accept before they are officially in yours and amazons schedule.. I imagine this is an attempt to cut down on scheduling people blocks that they just end up forfeiting.. And then the other aspect seems like they are just making a new tab in the app for the blocks they release randomly throughout the day. We will see I guess.


----------



## konoplya

PhoenixFlex said:


> Yes this was an email.


i didn't get it. i'm on the west side though so this might be something for your warehouse. def let us know what you think.


----------



## gaj

I got it-- I am Sky Harbor.

It looks like on Fridays you will get "reserved" blocks that you have to accept within 24 hours or they are automatically forfeited. (Like someone else above said, probably trying to solve the "I didn't know I was scheduled for a block" people who get scheduled for the next week on a Friday and then don't show up.

It also says for "daily offers" are replacing "same day blocks" -- does this mean that they are eliminating the "accept open blocks" banner you would see when opening the app during the day when trying to pick up a block? (Basically moving the function to another menu choice.)

Guess time will tell. 

Question is, who is going to update their app to test these features before it is mandatory? I am on the fence on if I want to do this....

g


----------



## Shangsta

egold said:


> Hi fellow Flex drivers!
> I am new to the world of Amazon Flex and with that I am having a bit of a problem obtaining Delivery Areas. I log into the app and the next screen shows "Delivery Areas" , but no options are available to choose from - just a blank box. I live in Las Vegas - very close to the strip (less than 1 min to be exact) and have been checking the app over the last several days at different times to see if any options appear, but alas nothing shows and I am not getting a direct answer from Amazon by email.
> Is this a known issue for the area? I do not get notifications on my phone so I am unsure on what time I should log into the app to get dibs. Need help with this, please. Anyone?


Log in each day and see if it allows you to select a delivery area. This seems to happen at warehouses "full" on drivers. They eventually open space for new drivers every now and then.


----------



## UTX1

Shangsta said:


> Log in each day and see if it allows you to select a delivery area.
> This seems to happen at warehouses "full" on drivers.
> They eventually open space for new drivers every now and then. *<----- yep.yep.yep. *


This is true. Some leave or move on and some get let go.
Every few days the delivery stations get "fresh meat" .
(...don't drop the soap)


----------



## hangtyte

Got me another 8 hour shift tomorrow ^^ Here's to guaranteed pay + tips haha! Guess i'll download some more movies to bring with me tomorrow


----------



## UTX1

hangtyte said:


> Got me another 8 hour shift tomorrow ^^
> Here's to guaranteed pay + tips haha!
> 
> Guess i'll download some more movies to bring with me tomorrow


How about a book ? recommended by squirtle


----------



## hangtyte

UTX1 said:


> How about a book ? recommended by squirtle


I actually have a Kindle... but yeah... It's just been collecting dust haha


----------



## danadiana

Did anyone get an email saying they're scheduled but nothing shows in the schedule on the app?


----------



## flexology

danadiana said:


> Did anyone get an email saying they're scheduled but nothing shows in the schedule on the app?


That must be a Logistics thing, I'm guessing? I've yet to get an e-mail saying I've been scheduled, I only get e-mails for the bad stuff 

But if you're saying that Amazon is promising shifts over e-mail but not actually generating them, that is absolutely ridiculous. It seems reasonable at that point to take a trip down to the warehouse and maybe ask a manager what's going on.


----------



## Whywork

Is anyone having trouble getting Vegas blocks lately??


----------



## FlexDriver

flexology said:


> I only get e-mails for the bad stuff ..............


That is really sad I will forward your email address to my friend in Nigeria who send me emails saying " Congrats! You win 2 Million Dollars" and " Claim now! We have UPS parcel contain Valuable item, please click below to claim" lol


----------



## FlexDriver

Just order these LED Beanie hat, looks good for delivering at night, thought to share with fellow drivers they are $3. They do ships from China so it will take some time to come. Here is the link http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-LED-Light...ing-Running-Fishing-/311724834191?&rmvSB=true


----------



## Myrney

What about these for visibility? http://m.rosewholesale.com/cheapest...0N_A0z47jdkjWXXElOVLHsJ1GkJXiBUuZAxoCmhrw_wcB


----------



## danadiana

flexology said:


> That must be a Logistics thing, I'm guessing? I've yet to get an e-mail saying I've been scheduled, I only get e-mails for the bad stuff
> 
> But if you're saying that Amazon is promising shifts over e-mail but not actually generating them, that is absolutely ridiculous. It seems reasonable at that point to take a trip down to the warehouse and maybe ask a manager what's going on.


I'm logistics, yes. I hate being scheduled, I only have one day a week scheduled, I like picking blocks up at 10. But I don't want them scheduling me, but it doesn't show up, then I get an email saying I didn't show up


----------



## Joe Snuffy

Well, survived the first 4 hour block, and I was able to make it take EXACTLY 4 hours for 51 packages, lol. Only one problem with a package missing, but support handled it. Lesson learned, don't let anyone in the warehouse take ANY boxes I've scanned away until I've written down the address they were supposed to go to. Also, tomorrow I'll take five more minutes to get all the like streets together a bit better. All in all though it went pretty smoothly, the 20minutes dealing with support did slow me a bit.


----------



## UTX1

danadiana said:


> I'm logistics, yes. I hate being scheduled, I only have one day a week scheduled, I like picking blocks up at 10.
> But I don't want them scheduling me, but it doesn't show up, then I get an email saying I didn't show up


Sing it ! That's the problem none of us want. Ghosts in the machine.


----------



## UTX1

Joe Snuffy said:


> Well, survived the first 4 hour block, and I was able to make it take EXACTLY 4 hours for 51 packages, lol. Only one problem with a package missing, but support handled it. Lesson learned, don't let anyone in the warehouse take ANY boxes I've scanned away until I've written down the address they were supposed to go to. Also, tomorrow I'll take five more minutes to get all the like streets together a bit better. All in all though it went pretty smoothly, the 20minutes dealing with support did slow me a bit.


Congrats ! Happy trails out there and all the best ! 

Welcome Joe !


----------



## konoplya

i kept getting notifications all day during my block that new blocks are available, but nothing popped up. amazon trolling again.


----------



## Shangsta

konoplya said:


> i kept getting notifications all day during my block that new blocks are available, but nothing popped up. amazon trolling again.


They get grabbed. I get those click on the block and by the time I press accept deliveries someone took the block.


----------



## Shangsta

Joe Snuffy said:


> Well, survived the first 4 hour block, and I was able to make it take EXACTLY 4 hours for 51 packages, lol. Only one problem with a package missing, but support handled it. Lesson learned, don't let anyone in the warehouse take ANY boxes I've scanned away until I've written down the address they were supposed to go to. Also, tomorrow I'll take five more minutes to get all the like streets together a bit better. All in all though it went pretty smoothly, the 20minutes dealing with support did slow me a bit.


You did good I went over ten minutes my first 4 hour. As you so it more, and need support less you will cut time off of it. How many miles was it from your first delivery to your last?


----------



## konoplya

Shangsta said:


> They get grabbed. I get those click on the block and by the time I press accept deliveries someone took the block.


right, but i didn't even see the block and i got notifications as i was staring at the app twice and there was nothing there. either i'm getting late notifications or some shit is glitching.


----------



## TheVillageIdiot

danadiana said:


> Did anyone get an email saying they're scheduled but nothing shows in the schedule on the app?


I received this email last night. Confirmed that it was not scheduled in my calendar and emailed support. Did not hinder me from picking up a block today so I don't think it will be a problem.


----------



## Bygosh

konoplya said:


> right, but i didn't even see the block and i got notifications as i was staring at the app twice and there was nothing there. either i'm getting late notifications or some shit is glitching.


The notifications are late. People are refreshing their phone at random times and picking them up. The notifications go out but the blocks are already gone. If there were fewer drivers it would not be an issue. Welcome to the rat race that is Amazon flex.


----------



## konoplya

Bygosh said:


> The notifications are late. People are refreshing their phone at random times and picking them up. The notifications go out but the blocks are already gone. If there were fewer drivers it would not be an issue. Welcome to the rat race that is Amazon flex.


sigh.. it was not always like this


----------



## Joe Snuffy

Shangsta said:


> You did good I went over ten minutes my first 4 hour. As you so it more, and need support less you will cut time off of it. How many miles was it from your first delivery to your last?


I only drove about 30 total miles today including the trip home. I'm sure if I had the packages more organized I'd have been done in less than three hours.


----------



## danadiana

konoplya said:


> right, but i didn't even see the block and i got notifications as i was staring at the app twice and there was nothing there. either i'm getting late notifications or some shit is glitching.


When I need a second block during the day I'll just park at the FC and sit and refresh the app and instantly grab one when it comes up before it even makes a sound, then it'll make a sound, but I already got the block.


----------



## SomeChick82

UTX4 - all that showed at the 10pm drop was the 5am shift. Are they scheduling everyone some hours now, and doing away with the 10pm drop? It just so happened that everyone was scheduled 10 or 12 hours this next week when we were chatting Saturday morning. Or perhaps it was just a glitch... ?


----------



## PhoenixFlex

Anyone get the update yet for the new features that start tomorrow (in the pilot program)? I'm curious to see how it works.


----------



## konoplya

danadiana said:


> When I need a second block during the day I'll just park at the FC and sit and refresh the app and instantly grab one when it comes up before it even makes a sound, then it'll make a sound, but I already got the block.


how long do you sit and refresh for? its not guaranteed that you'll get the block at the exact time or do you know when your people release them?


----------



## chefseth

danadiana said:


> Did anyone get an email saying they're scheduled but nothing shows in the schedule on the app?


This week I was not scheduled any blocks but I received the email that told me to check for scheduled blocks.

I have been scheduled 2-3 blocks/week for the past two months and I never received that email.

On my end, this week I had changed my availability from wide open M-Sa to only M-W. Time to go Phishin'


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

SomeChick82 said:


> UTX4 - all that showed at the 10pm drop was the 5am shift. Are they scheduling everyone some hours now, and doing away with the 10pm drop? It just so happened that everyone was scheduled 10 or 12 hours this next week when we were chatting Saturday morning. Or perhaps it was just a glitch... ?


I hope it is a glitch. But it seems like very few blocks are going to be dropped this week and only 5a to 8a at 10pm.

I'm not going back to Uber.


----------



## ubermonkey

whats this talk of everybody getting blocks by being near the warehouse

is there some special early priority or something for being close to the warehouse?


----------



## UTX1

ubermonkey said:


> whats this talk of everybody getting blocks by being near the warehouse
> 
> is there some special early priority or something for being close to the warehouse?


Shhhhhh ! Not so loud.....someone might be listening 

Let's whisper...(real quiet voice) okay, if you're close enough to the pick up
when someone tosses a block 5 mins. before start time, you can pick it up
without any concern for if you'll make it on time, cuz you're already there....

It's certainly not because of the local internet connection in many Amazon buildings.
The free Wifi at Starbux is probably faster. Do a speed test next time you're inside.


----------



## Shangsta

ubermonkey said:


> whats this talk of everybody getting blocks by being near the warehouse
> 
> is there some special early priority or something for being close to the warehouse?


Sometimes blocks come available 15 minutes before they start. Now if you live half an hour away you have no chance to get that block but if you are in the warehouse parking lot. You can grab it and run with it..


----------



## Maikeru671

Do you guys have any tips/tricks on navigation and finding places? I deliver in north seattle and downtown can be a pain in the ass to park + find the actual place the person is at.


----------



## Myrney

UTX1 said:


> Let's whisper


Xxxxxxx


----------



## gaj

So a few nights ago I was commiserating with the warehouse guy (on a late route) about how crappy go-back blocks are after 7pm and mentioned I haven't been able to pick up blocks at 10pm for awhile, and he told me that they have been on-boarding drivers like crazy for the holidays (like at least doubled or more the available drivers in the past month). He said expect more blocks to be available starting in november- apparently that is when the holiday rush starts.

So all the people who have been guessing that was the reason- you are correct. 

I haven't been able to pick up blocks at 10pm for weeks, but I have been able to snag afternoon (same day delivery) blocks up until a few days ago....

I am hoping that the holidays will be a cornucopia of available blocks, so many offered that I could not possibly take them all!

Then again, I don't have a healthy outlook on life or anything else, so maybe it is all a big ruse to get my hopes up and then smash them into the ground. (Man, I sound like UTX1)



g


----------



## Dakota2009

observer said:


> Can you ask if you are hired as an employee or independent contractor. Website doesn't show any California cities.


Independent contractor


----------



## UTX1

gaj said:


> So a few nights ago I was commiserating with the warehouse guy .... He said expect more blocks to be available starting in november....
> ...so maybe it is all a big ruse to get my hopes up and then smash them into the ground.
> 
> (Man, I sound like UTX1)
> 
> 
> g


yea most likely.


----------



## danadiana

konoplya said:


> how long do you sit and refresh for? its not guaranteed that you'll get the block at the exact time or do you know when your people release them?


I never wait more than an hour, I hate camping like that, so if nothing comes up in an hour I leave, but I usually ask a bluevest if he's going to release a block, they'll tell you then you can decide if you want to camp out and wait for it in the parking lot.

You can also get blocks while you're on your route too, just go to the home screen and see if any are up. In my experience it only makes a sound like half the time when a block is available.


----------



## danadiana

Shangsta said:


> Sometimes blocks come available 15 minutes before they start. Now if you live half an hour away you have no chance to get that block but if you are in the warehouse parking lot. You can grab it and run with it..


Sometimes 10 minutes, I think they look at their screen and see us in the parking lot so they know we're there, haha.


----------



## UTX1

konoplya said:


> how long do you sit and refresh for?


Women slap me when I ask them this.

"...it's my bidet and it's nunya bizness..."


----------



## SomeChick82

I am Cornholio!!! said:


> I hope it is a glitch. But it seems like very few blocks are going to be dropped this week and only 5a to 8a at 10pm.
> 
> I'm not going back to Uber.


Someone who was scheduled this morning said that it's a cluster there right now. They have had a ton of no-shows and dispatchers are throwing blocks up 10 min to their start time. So I guess if you want to go sit in the lot, you *may* get a block. Unfortunately, I live 35min away.


----------



## Shangsta

Maikeru671 said:


> Do you guys have any tips/tricks on navigation and finding places? I deliver in north seattle and downtown can be a pain in the ass to park + find the actual place the person is at.


I chose to drive in Kent instead of Seattle for that very reason.

Consider using another app for navigation. The amazon app rarely properly accounts for traffic and often will take you to the wrong address simply based on the spelling off an address.

123 Fake street will take me somewhere different than 123rd Fake street simply because of the "rd" missing on the app

What specific problems are you having finding places? A tip I learned you probably already know is even addresses are on one side of the road, odds are on the other.


----------



## jester121

One thing that would make the Amazon app infinitely better in terms of navigation would be a re-calc button on the list of stops. Ferchrissakes, I've *clearly *decided to overrule your awful decisions about in which sequence to do the stops, why do you keep jumping to the top entry on the list as I work through the stops that are 500 feet apart and just around the block from where I was before??? Sheesh....

Item #2 would be to select an address from the Map view; just tap the little green circle and let's deliver that one next. So simple, but apparently not so obvious.


----------



## Maikeru671

Shangsta said:


> I chose to drive in Kent instead of Seattle for that very reason.
> 
> Consider using another app for navigation. The amazon app rarely properly accounts for traffic and often will take you to the wrong address simply based on the spelling off an address.
> 
> 123 Fake street will take me somewhere different than 123rd Fake street simply because of the "rd" missing on the app
> 
> What specific problems are you having finding places? A tip I learned you probably already know is even addresses are on one side of the road, odds are on the other.


Thanks for the reply Shangsta. I didn't know about the even on one side, odd on the other I will definitely take that into account. On my last delivery for my block last night this guy lived in downtown in an apartment I believe or a condo. Many things went wrong with my last order, A big ass truck was blocking the way so I had to go around it, took me on a longer route, towards the tail end of finding the customers place I ended up on the freeway. The app said to turn but the turn was into a one-way with traffic coming towards me and I was in a lane that could only go straight onto the freeway, which lost more time. I ended up just parking near the guys place and he called and we eventually found eachother but the order was a few minutes late. I am either going to use waze or google maps from now on.


----------



## Maikeru671

It was my first time doing food orders, or hot wheels as they call it. Was super struggling lol.


----------



## Bobonyx

jester121 said:


> One thing that would make the Amazon app infinitely better in terms of navigation would be a re-calc button on the list of stops. Ferchrissakes, I've *clearly *decided to overrule your awful decisions about in which sequence to do the stops, why do you keep jumping to the top entry on the list as I work through the stops that are 500 feet apart and just around the block from where I was before??? Sheesh....
> 
> Item #2 would be to select an address from the Map view; just tap the little green circle and let's deliver that one next. So simple, but apparently not so obvious.


I agree I wish we could click on the green button on the map!! I thought we could when I started with flex so I felt like a moron after I realized it wasn't possible and I was tapping the screen.


----------



## UberPasco

jester121 said:


> One thing that would make the Amazon app infinitely better in terms of navigation would be a re-calc button on the list of stops. Ferchrissakes, I've *clearly *decided to overrule your awful decisions about in which sequence to do the stops, why do you keep jumping to the top entry on the list as I work through the stops that are 500 feet apart and just around the block from where I was before??? Sheesh....
> 
> Item #2 would be to select an address from the Map view; just tap the little green circle and let's deliver that one next. So simple, but apparently not so obvious.


There is a "re-calc" button on the itinerary. just swipe down and it appears at he top left of the list.

As for #2, it is on my Christmas list.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

jester121 said:


> One thing that would make the Amazon app infinitely better in terms of navigation would be a re-calc button on the list of stops. Ferchrissakes, I've *clearly *decided to overrule your awful decisions about in which sequence to do the stops, why do you keep jumping to the top entry on the list as I work through the stops that are 500 feet apart and just around the block from where I was before??? Sheesh....


Because it goes in route order. For instance it does all of the 3075 packages before moving on to 3080. And you can't change that. Sometimes the routes don't make sense (like two away when the houses are five apart in the same gated community) but there IS a method to its madness.
Well....unless you're in a new area that it doesn't seem to quite know where things are. Like I was today. Today was a clusterF.

Not sure what the post above me is talking about, it must be for Prime Now only.


----------



## Shangsta

UberPasco said:


> There is a "re-calc" button on the itinerary. just swipe down and it appears at he top left of the list.


This doesnt necessarily put them in order. Especially if you are doing a route of go backs.


----------



## danadiana

Shangsta said:


> This doesnt necessarily put them in order. Especially if you are doing a route of go backs.


Nope, doesn't work at all


----------



## UberPasco

danadiana said:


> Nope, doesn't work at all


I do it for Prime Now, but it breaks the 'loop' (out and back to WH) and routes you in a straight line of deliveries. If you head out to farthest drop and hit the refresh it will take you back toward WH. It won't reorder anything until you are somewhere away from WH. And there are many Flex who have used it successfully.


----------



## J.F.R.

jester121 said:


> One thing that would make the Amazon app infinitely better in terms of navigation would be a re-calc button on the list of stops. Ferchrissakes, I've *clearly *decided to overrule your awful decisions about in which sequence to do the stops, why do you keep jumping to the top entry on the list as I work through the stops that are 500 feet apart and just around the block from where I was before??? Sheesh....
> 
> Item #2 would be to select an address from the Map view; just tap the little green circle and let's deliver that one next. So simple, but apparently not so obvious.


Hence the reason "Software Developers" get paid A LOT of money....... As you can see we all have ideas on what we want done, problem is things just don't work like that........

I'm too creative and too much of a thinker to just lay down and let Amazon decide when I work or don't work, apply your knowledge in many different areas of life...... I delivered to this software company and it was mostly young kids (19-25) working there and I thought to myself, this is who I envision my future, not delivering packages like an idiot........

*Off topic, but I actually like Films and Game Design which I hope to one day work on for the rest of my life......


----------



## FlexDriver

J.F.R. said:


> ..........*Off topic, but I actually like Films and Game Design which I hope to one day work on for the rest of my life......


Best wishes and good Luck!


----------



## PhoenixFlex

J.F.R. said:


> Hence the reason "Software Developers" get paid A LOT of money....... As you can see we all have ideas on what we want done, problem is things just don't work like that........
> 
> I'm too creative and too much of a thinker to just lay down and let Amazon decide when I work or don't work, apply your knowledge in many different areas of life...... I delivered to this software company and it was mostly young kids (19-25) working there and I thought to myself, this is who I envision my future, not delivering packages like an idiot........
> 
> *Off topic, but I actually like Films and Game Design which I hope to one day work on for the rest of my life......


Hey man, don't be down on yourself for delivering packages. I've done software development for 15 years (5 in the game industry) and it might seem glamorous but like anything else it's just work. I'm doing flex right now to help reverse the couch potato status that's too easy to fall into working at a desk for so long. Walking up and down apartment stairwells for 4 hour stretches and getting paid for it is kinda like getting paid for going to the gym, and gives me lots of time to listen to audiobooks driving around town, offering time to muse about future projects and life direction. There are a lot of pluses to this gig, you're not constrained like you would be with uber in what you listen to; get creative and take advantage of the benefits you can find, they are there. Just my two cents!


----------



## PhoenixFlex

New button on the main screen with the new version of the app, above "update my availability"..."check for available blocks."


----------



## jester121

Shangsta said:


> This doesnt necessarily put them in order. Especially if you are doing a route of go backs.





CatchyMusicLover said:


> Because it goes in route order. For instance it does all of the 3075 packages before moving on to 3080. And you can't change that. Sometimes the routes don't make sense (like two away when the houses are five apart in the same gated community) but there IS a method to its madness.
> Well....unless you're in a new area that it doesn't seem to quite know where things are. Like I was today. Today was a clusterF.
> 
> Not sure what the post above me is talking about, it must be for Prime Now only.





UberPasco said:


> I do it for Prime Now, but it breaks the 'loop' (out and back to WH) and routes you in a straight line of deliveries. If you head out to farthest drop and hit the refresh it will take you back toward WH. It won't reorder anything until you are somewhere away from WH. And there are many Flex who have used it successfully.


Thanks all, I'll certainly check it out next time I'm working.


----------



## jester121

J.F.R. said:


> Hence the reason "Software Developers" get paid A LOT of money....... As you can see we all have ideas on what we want done, problem is things just don't work like that........


I get it -- I boss around software developers for a living in my day job, been working with programmers/software engineers for 20 years now (that makes me feel old). And there's absolutely nothing in Amazon's app that is even close to being an insurmountable technology gap. Fedex and UPS have been optimizing and tweaking logistics routes within an inch of their lives for decades; Amazon's buildings full of programmers could easily match that efficiency if provided with proper management, guidance, and feedback; I expect it will continue to improve over time.


----------



## BaitNSwitch

Kinda hate that everyone caught a wind of Flex. At a gas station, random ass people come up and say "HEY you work for amazon, how do I get started"

The open blocks are starting to dry up :'(


Welcome to that Independent Contractor life folks, you are 100% expendable


----------



## UTX1

jester121 said:


> I get it -- I boss around software developers for a living in my day job, been working with programmers/software engineers for 20 years now (that makes me feel old). And there's absolutely nothing in Amazon's app that is even close to being an insurmountable technology gap. Fedex and UPS have been optimizing and tweaking logistics routes within an inch of their lives for decades; Amazon's buildings full of programmers could easily match that efficiency if provided with proper management, guidance, and feedback; I expect it will continue to improve over time.


No, you're so very right. They could fix all this and even jump ahead with
the next gen development, considering the sheer number of brains at their disposal.

*The problem is: They're cheap ! *A programmer/analyst making 100K at AMZN 
might hang around for a year or two and then bolt because they're worth 130-140K
at another company. That's just the marketplace and the experience of being 
an "amhole" is either seen by prospective employers as a very good thing or that
the person has been damaged. Lots of turnover where the improvements will occur.

So, why work for less that you're worth ? Answer: the stock
Part of the compensation are shares in the company.
Some of the in-house counsel (lawyers) may receive up to half of
their annual pay in stock. When common shares have gone from
less than 300 to over 800 dollars per share in less than 2 years,
it can really draw a crowd of talent.

Here's the thing though, a building full of programmers or a
building full of chimpanzees - either one will need the good management
and guidance you've mentioned. There are too many signs that this is
the element that is lacking at the higher levels of Amazon, Inc.

Check out another company that seems to do a fairly decent job:
Southwest Airlines. They always seem to manage their people well,
serve their customers well, and still turn a profit. For an airline, that is
literally something special in the air.

So ya' things should improve over time. However, the reason it may not
happen as soon as it could is because Amazon is cheap (frugal) with the
people who have helped bring them to the point they are at today.
That's not going to change, so the improvements will happen when they happen.


----------



## flexology

Also if the app is too managerial suddenly the ICs will start to seem like employees. I feel like, at the very least, Prime Now needs to be re-started and re-done as a big data science data-gathering project with drivers as "research subjects" with all of the rights that type of classification would involve. I think it would end the whole IC-v-employee debate and take a lot of the pressure off, and give Amazon a little more leeway to make the app more useful. Then at the end they can release the whole dataset, let people write papers about it, and re-start the whole project but with, say, drones or automated vehicles.


----------



## jester121

UTX1 said:


> the improvements will happen when they happen.


That's deep.

The thing is, Amazon does have the ability to do some really cool tech stuff with in house talent -- their big distribution centers are pretty incredible, with robots scuttling around everywhere, and that's all based on the software running on the back end.

I think the Flex/Logistics/whatever-we-are delivery branch is just kind of a redheaded stepchild so far, so they haven't really dumped quality resources into it... or maybe whoever's in charge of it just sucks, and hasn't gotten the heave-ho yet. Based on what I've read about Amazon's corporate culture, it probably won't take long.

Alternate theory #2 is that we're all just a stop-gap measure until the drone/robot army rises up and takes over all the deliveries everywhere, so they aren't really interested in dumping any cash into making this a smoothly-run, sustainable operation. I could see that too.


----------



## jester121

flexology said:


> Then at the end they can release the whole dataset, let people write papers about it, and re-start the whole project but with, say, drones or automated vehicles.


Heh... that's funny, we both typed our posts at the same time.


----------



## UTX1

jester121 said:


> That's deep.
> 
> The thing is, Amazon does have the ability to do some really cool tech stuff with in house talent -- their big distribution centers are pretty incredible, with robots scuttling around everywhere, and that's all based on the software running on the back end.


I've been inside amazon, way before any of the flex programs launched.
Personally, I think the flex program is a better opportunity at this level of operations.
Working in the warehouse sucks ass. Even the AM's making 70K are getting underpaid.

I just wanted to mention the reason the progress will occur, but not as soon as it could.
By design, stuff gets put off until tomorrow, even though it's possible right now.
Not my problem anymore , thank heaven.


----------



## flexology

jester121 said:


> Alternate theory #2 is that we're all just a stop-gap measure until the drone/robot army rises up and takes over all the deliveries everywhere, so they aren't really interested in dumping any cash into making this a smoothly-run, sustainable operation. I could see that too.


I think this is pretty close to reality. I can remember at my onboarding they were very serious about drivers clicking 'Finish' at the door, not at the car, and certainly not driving away. Why? Well, so that the drones know exactly where to go, of course.

Even more telling is the fact that in almost a year of regular app upgrades, almost no new features have appeared which make delivering easier. Copy to clipboard is the only one. Everything else seems to be about inhibiting drivers from potentially getting away with taking shortcuts.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

Did anyone with the new version of the app (pilot program) grab a block for today at sky harbor?


----------



## konoplya

PhoenixFlex said:


> Did anyone with the new version of the app (pilot program) grab a block for today at sky harbor?


out of curiosity, what version number is your version? i'm not in a pilot program, but i did get a version update last night to 3.0.4167.0


----------



## DFW-Flex

I just got the update notice when logging in ... 

Current version 3.0.3785.0
New version 3.0.3921.0


----------



## PhoenixFlex

konoplya said:


> out of curiosity, what version number is your version? i'm not in a pilot program, but i did get a version update last night to 3.0.4167.0


3.0.4207.0 is the pilot version. I wonder what the deal is with the offer out there right now. It's 4:42, and there's a block starting at 4:30 that's available? How does that work, and not count as an instantly late block? Odd. Edit: Oh I see, it's for tomorrow.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

Here's an example of blocks being put up for multiple days with the new app.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

PhoenixFlex said:


> Here's an example of blocks being put up for multiple days with the new app.


 Well that is an improvement for sure. Finally they do something "driver friendly" it seems? Hopefully it works out and they do it for more locations. I would be happy to not have to do the 10pm grab every night!


----------



## konoplya

PhoenixFlex said:


> Here's an example of blocks being put up for multiple days with the new app.


that's pretty cool actually. and $76? interesting. are those for prime or logistics?
also, do they just show up randomly, kind of like they release blocks in the regular app? if so, that means i'm gonna have to have the app running all the time which drains major battery.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

konoplya said:


> that's pretty cool actually. and $76? interesting. are those for prime or logistics?
> also, do they just show up randomly, kind of like they release blocks in the regular app? if so, that means i'm gonna have to have the app running all the time which drains major battery.


$76 is the evening rate lately for sky harbor logistics. Yes, these blocks are just showing up randomly. And yes, I think we'll need to be checking more frequently the day before we want to work. Because right now on Tuesday evening they're already giving away Wednesday evening blocks. FYI, when you click on one of those offers, this is what it looks like.


----------



## konoplya

PhoenixFlex said:


> $76 is the evening rate lately for sky harbor logistics. Yes, these blocks are just showing up randomly. And yes, I think we'll need to be checking more frequently the day before we want to work. Because right now on Tuesday evening they're already giving away Wednesday evening blocks. FYI, when you click on one of those offers, this is what it looks like.


man, you guys are busy over there. we're lucky if we get an afternoon block here.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

konoplya said:


> man, you guys are busy over there. we're lucky if we get an afternoon block here.


Yeah they've ramped up the evenings a lot over the last month. Mostly with same-day deliveries. It's not too hard to pick up two 4 hour blocks if that floats your boat. With the sun down at 6 here I'm not too partial to working three hours in the dark, so many apartment complexes here are so poorly marked.


----------



## danadiana

I got my weekly summary, I didn't work a lot this week so only 113 packages. But 0 "Packages marked delivered but not received", my average per week is like 280 to 300 packages, and I've gotten a few of the emails saying they didn't get their packages, I know they will deactivate you over that. But I have a theory, if your package delivery count is high, then a non delivered package doesn't count as much against you than if you have a low delivery count. Like a curve or something, or it's based on averages. A strike has x amount of points, and it if goes over whatever criteria they have for too many strikes, it will deactivate you, and hundreds of successful deliveries will deduct from the strikes. It's just a theory I don't know for sure.


----------



## Hemix2

limepro said:


> If you now have a phone that is eligible you can sign up again and you will get an invite again. Read the email and make sure you have everything. In the email it tells you android 4.2+, a scanner and no Verizon. If you didn't have that prior why did you even try?


I just registered and received the instructional email, although I see nothing about "no Verizon". I'm guessing (hoping) that has changed? Also, in regards to the time and date providea for me to take the survey: am I supposed to wait until then to take the survey? Or is it supposed to be completed by then? I'm assuming that I'm supposed to take it at the time, on the date listed. However, the absence of "at" before the time shown leaves room for questions, and I just want to make sure I get this done right, so as not to be disqualified for not following instructions. Thanks.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

danadiana said:


> I got my weekly summary, I didn't work a lot this week so only 113 packages. But 0 "Packages marked delivered but not received", my average per week is like 280 to 300 packages, and I've gotten a few of the emails saying they didn't get their packages, I know they will deactivate you over that. But I have a theory, if your package delivery count is high, then a non delivered package doesn't count as much against you than if you have a low delivery count. Like a curve or something, or it's based on averages. A strike has x amount of points, and it if goes over whatever criteria they have for too many strikes, it will deactivate you, and hundreds of successful deliveries will deduct from the strikes. It's just a theory I don't know for sure.


What I heard secondhand from a blue vest is that you have a top limit of 3 missing packages in a rolling block of 500 packages. Don't know if that's the gospel truth but that's what I heard. If you cross that threshold safely let us know!


----------



## Bygosh

PhoenixFlex said:


> Here's an example of blocks being put up for multiple days with the new app.


Are those blocks being released randomly or throughout the day or at specific times?


----------



## PhoenixFlex

Bygosh said:


> Are those blocks being released randomly or throughout the day or at specific times?


Well today is the first day so it's hard to generalize, but so far, random.


----------



## danadiana

PhoenixFlex said:


> What I heard secondhand from a blue vest is that you have a top limit of 3 missing packages in a rolling block of 500 packages. Don't know if that's the gospel truth but that's what I heard. If you cross that threshold safely let us know!


That makes a lot of sense and goes along with what I'm thinking. I have 5 missing packages so far over the last 6 months, so they're thousands of packages apart.

So basically, if you only work a few days a week, you run a higher risk of being deactivated because you won't have a high packaged delivery count to offset any strikes against you


----------



## Myrney

PhoenixFlex said:


> What I heard secondhand from a blue vest is that you have a top limit of 3 missing packages in a rolling block of 500 packages. Don't know if that's the gospel truth but that's what I heard. If you cross that threshold safely let us know!


I have two strikes from the same day. It was the first day I did a forty plus delivery day. Now I've delivered 417 successfully supposedly.


----------



## Htownflex

No 10 o clock shift in houston tx???? It was weird, no "schedule" pop up


----------



## Sweitzeram

PhoenixFlex said:


> Did anyone with the new version of the app (pilot program) grab a block for today at sky harbor?


Yes, I had 2.


----------



## Sweitzeram

PhoenixFlex said:


> Did anyone with the new version of the app (pilot program) grab a block for today at sky harbor?


Although they dumped the 430 same day blocks out at 4:07.. Annoying when they do that as it really doesn't give everyone a fair chance at getting to the warehouse in time. Luckily I'm close enough.


----------



## melissafj77

Htownflex said:


> No 10 o clock shift in houston tx???? It was weird, no "schedule" pop up


i saw a 730 but of course went wayy too fast last ngiht there as 8 and 830 i bet they get a lot on thursday like last week. me thinks they are giving it al to the white van man  i had a schedule block for today but had to forfeit because my kid got sick and dint see it show up like normally forefeited shifts do so not sure what gives, but it might pick up next month r maybe this is their way of getting rid of drivers before getting new ones


----------



## PhoenixFlex

Sweitzeram said:


> Although they dumped the 430 same day blocks out at 4:07.. Annoying when they do that as it really doesn't give everyone a fair chance at getting to the warehouse in time. Luckily I'm close enough.


I noticed there was no push notification early in the morning like there has been recently (ie 5am etc). Although, I also noticed that I had to keep logging in to the new version of the app, it logs you out after an hour or two, apparently. And if you're logged out, I'm not sure if you would get those push messages. Do you remember when you got your morning block?


----------



## Sweitzeram

PhoenixFlex said:


> I noticed there was no push notification early in the morning like there has been recently (ie 5am etc). Although, I also noticed that I had to keep logging in to the new version of the app, it logs you out after an hour or two, apparently. And if you're logged out, I'm not sure if you would get those push messages. Do you remember when you got your morning block?


I actually did get a push notification in the morning. . However I updated the app after midnight so I may have had the new version installed before they sent out the notification and you may have not?


----------



## Sweitzeram

And 


PhoenixFlex said:


> I noticed there was no push notification early in the morning like there has been recently (ie 5am etc). Although, I also noticed that I had to keep logging in to the new version of the app, it logs you out after an hour or two, apparently. And if you're logged out, I'm not sure if you would get those push messages. Do you remember when you got your morning block?


And you still get them when you're logged out... But I'm sure you know as well as I do if you need to type your login info in you're probably already too late.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

Sweitzeram said:


> I actually did get a push notification in the morning. . However I updated the app after midnight so I may have had the new version installed before they sent out the notification and you may have not?


I updated mine around 9pm last night. So that makes me think that if your app signs you out during the night, you won't get the push notification. Will have to see what happens tonight, but I definitely did not get a message this morning.


----------



## Sweitzeram

PhoenixFlex said:


> I updated mine around 9pm last night. So that makes me think that if your app signs you out during the night, you won't get the push notification. Will have to see what happens tonight, but I definitely did not get a message this morning.


Check your direct messages on here. . Just sent you one.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

Sweitzeram said:


> And
> 
> And you still get them when you're logged out... But I'm sure you know as well as I do if you need to type your login info in you're probably already too late.


Well, what I'm wondering is whether that is no longer true with the new version of the app. Because the push never showed up.


----------



## Bygosh

I think 10 pm block drops might be over. Lots of cities reporting nothing for days/weeks.


----------



## konoplya

Sweitzeram said:


> And you still get them when you're logged out... But I'm sure you know as well as I do if you need to type your login info in you're probably already too late.


they stopped that though months ago. once i'm logged out that's it. i'd have to keep it running in the background.


----------



## Sweitzeram

Bygosh said:


> I think 10 pm block drops might be over. Lots of cities reporting nothing for days/weeks.


Yeah they're pretty much done in Phoenix . . There were a couple a few days ago. . Think it kinda depends on who closes shop that night.


----------



## Htownflex

Mmmm... yesterday i seen 1130 blocks avalible for a long time. Today absolutely nothing. I wonder if its my acct; i havnt worked in 2 weeks due to repair on my car...


----------



## Sweitzeram

Htownflex said:


> Mmmm... yesterday i seen 1130 blocks avalible for a long time. Today absolutely nothing. I wonder if its my acct; i havnt worked in 2 weeks due to repair on my car...


I really don't think it has to do with anyones account. . If you are active I think you're active. Don't buy into the conspiracy things or penalty box thing some of people do on here.


----------



## houstonflexdriver

Htownflex said:


> Mmmm... yesterday i seen 1130 blocks avalible for a long time. Today absolutely nothing. I wonder if its my acct; i havnt worked in 2 weeks due to repair on my car...


i haven't seen any blocks opening today either. I checked the signup website and many cities are not even mentioned there anymore


----------



## danadiana

Bygosh said:


> I think 10 pm block drops might be over. Lots of cities reporting nothing for days/weeks.


Well that's not good. That means camping out at the FC and refreshing all day, that's the only way to get those blocks that they release 10 minutes before it starts.


----------



## houstonflexdriver

in houston what i have observed is that they do not even have enough drivers. why would they stop pushing out blocks?


----------



## PhoenixFlex

danadiana said:


> Well that's not good. That means camping out at the FC and refreshing all day, that's the only way to get those blocks that they release 10 minutes before it starts.


The two blocks I snagged today were 45 minutes before start time. If that sort of advance notice sticks around, flex is still doable for me. I guess we'll have to see.


----------



## danadiana

PhoenixFlex said:


> The two blocks I snagged today were 45 minutes before start time. If that sort of advance notice sticks around, flex is still doable for me. I guess we'll have to see.


I think the 10 minute before start blocks are there just for the people waiting in the parking lot, they must know we're there. There were 3 of us the other day.


----------



## jester121

Still dropping at 10pm in Chicago (Downers Grove). Saw some last night when I was returning boxes at the desk.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

danadiana said:


> I think the 10 minute before start blocks are there just for the people waiting in the parking lot, they must know we're there. There were 3 of us the other day.


I don't know how hot it is in texas, but it's still mid 90s here in phoenix. I can't imagine waiting around the parking lot for too long trying to grab a block!


----------



## jester121

But it's a dry heat... as long as you carry the Costco-sized can of Gold Bond powder and use liberally.


----------



## danadiana

PhoenixFlex said:


> I don't know how hot it is in texas, but it's still mid 90s here in phoenix. I can't imagine waiting around the parking lot for too long trying to grab a block!


It's pretty nice now, but during the summer it was brutal.


----------



## chefseth

Bygosh said:


> I think 10 pm block drops might be over. Lots of cities reporting nothing for days/weeks.


Every market is different. Seattle has 2-hr blocks from 8am-10pm available every night if you are quick enough.


----------



## Sweitzeram

I don't touch any block that is 2 hours or less.


----------



## Shangsta

PhoenixFlex said:


> What I heard secondhand from a blue vest is that you have a top limit of 3 missing packages in a rolling block of 500 packages. Don't know if that's the gospel truth but that's what I heard. If you cross that threshold safely let us know!





Sweitzeram said:


> I don't touch any block that is 2 hours or less.


True but they are prime now where two hours is much more common


----------



## chefseth

Sweitzeram said:


> I don't touch any block that is 2 hours or less.


I live so close to distro and all of the staging locations, so I'm usually on another platform immediately before and after the block. Some of our Hotwheels 2-hr blocks are 2-3 deliveries consisting of 5-15 total miles driving and TIPS. Same restaurants as other platforms too...


----------



## limepro

Hemix2 said:


> I just registered and received the instructional email, although I see nothing about "no Verizon". I'm guessing (hoping) that has changed? Also, in regards to the time and date providea for me to take the survey: am I supposed to wait until then to take the survey? Or is it supposed to be completed by then? I'm assuming that I'm supposed to take it at the time, on the date listed. However, the absence of "at" before the time shown leaves room for questions, and I just want to make sure I get this done right, so as not to be disqualified for not following instructions. Thanks.


Look at the date I posted that, way behind.


----------



## melissafj77

houstonflexdriver said:


> in houston what i have observed is that they do not even have enough drivers. why would they stop pushing out blocks?


well i was doing another job and driving in the spring/ woodlands area i saw several white vans, does that answer your question?

ETA : and yes the lovely white ones they have in humble with the amazon logo magnet and some new ones too that also said amazon.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

melissafj77 said:


> well i was doing another job and driving in the spring/ woodlands area i saw several white vans, does that answer your question?
> 
> ETA : and yes the lovely white ones they have in humble with the amazon logo magnet and some new ones too that also said amazon.


 Most certainly a lot of locations in what i'm now calling "white van period". Onboarding and whitevanning makes 10pm block releases scarce for most drivers who have a lot of blocks under their belt. Newer drivers will get scheduled blocks and "priority" to get you in the system. 
I'm predicting that by Nov 1st at the latest things will be back to "normal" but with much more competition.


----------



## jester121

I think Amazon has completely cornered the market on boxy white vans. 

Yesterday I saw one at the depot with an Enterprise Rent a Car logo, with a back window shattered and covered with duct tape and a trash bag; I can only assume a commando squad of blue vests went out at night and commandeered it from the Enterprise parking lot for the morning's deliveries.

Some of those white van guys drive like lunatics, I saw one come about 2 feet from driving over an old lady in a parking lot the other day. It was really close to being a tragic accident.


----------



## BaitNSwitch

At my warehouse, the blocks go in microseconds at the 10pm block-grab-athon. Literally 15 seconds, they're gone. And the route sizes have gotten smaller recently - 30 - 40 packages for a 3 hour block..

I have no idea what's going on, but there's been a drastic change in the past week or two.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

BaitNSwitch said:


> At my warehouse, the blocks go in microseconds at the 10pm block-grab-athon. Literally 15 seconds, they're gone. And the route sizes have gotten smaller recently - 30 - 40 packages for a 3 hour block..
> 
> I have no idea what's going on, but there's been a drastic change in the past week or two.


 They need to ramp up the driver pool before the busy season. So this is probably the last big push before they can do that. They also alternate flex drivers and "white van drivers" every so often so my guess is a big onboarding coinciding with a "white van period" is causing all the fuss.


----------



## BaitNSwitch

Ramp up the driver pool meaning...give more blocks to the new people to hook them?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

BaitNSwitch said:


> Ramp up the driver pool meaning...give more blocks to the new people to hook them?


 They ramp up by adding new drivers. And what seems to happen is the new drivers get the bulk of the blocks to get them in the system and "hooked".


----------



## limepro

BaitNSwitch said:


> Ramp up the driver pool meaning...give more blocks to the new people to hook them?


They hire a ton of drivers and schedule them for a couple weeks. Most fail and get deactivated and things will go back to normal.


----------



## uberbomber

melissafj77 said:


> well i was doing another job and driving in the spring/ woodlands area i saw several white vans, does that answer your question?
> 
> ETA : and yes the lovely white ones they have in humble with the amazon logo magnet and some new ones too that also said amazon.


In Willowbrook: LSO, Tenet and Cernx, while Humble is pretty much all Tenet drivers. With that said, while blocks are scarcer, it's still not difficult at all to grab blocks at Humble. I might have to test out Willowbrook soon to see how consistent I can grab blocks there as well.


----------



## Hellokitty77

ubermonkey said:


> lately been getting lots of packages going up multiple flights of stairs
> 
> looking into getting a dolly does anyone use one or got any recommendations


The MAC Wagon is great. It holds up to 6 or 7 cases of water and bags if you pack it right. It folds up to very small dimensions so it's not taking up room in your trunk or back seat. I tuck mine in between the passenger seat and the back seat on the floor board and it works great. It's a tough lil wagon. There's another brand besides Mac but it's cheaply made and can't take a beating. I also bought a smaller compact dolly but the wagon is much better.


----------



## kmatt

BaitNSwitch said:


> At my warehouse, the blocks go in microseconds at the 10pm block-grab-athon. Literally 15 seconds, they're gone. And the route sizes have gotten smaller recently - 30 - 40 packages for a 3 hour block..
> 
> I have no idea what's going on, but there's been a drastic change in the past week or two.


lol. 15-20 seconds. They are gone here in about 3 seconds.


----------



## danadiana

I just looked on flex.amazon.com just to see where they're hiring now, and Dallas/Ft Worth isn't on there anymore. So does that mean they're not hiring here anymore or are they going to discontinue the program here?


----------



## FlexDriver

danadiana said:


> I just looked on flex.amazon.com just to see where they're hiring now, and Dallas/Ft Worth isn't on there anymore.


OK!


----------



## FlexDriver

kmatt said:


> lol. 15-20 seconds. They are gone here in about 3 seconds.


Ditto! 3 secs is Max here too.


----------



## FlexDriver

danadiana said:


> Good answer


This is first time you have responded to my rude answers, Yay!!!


----------



## Lonesoldierx7

New guy here with a question for Prime Now. 

Let's say I get scheduled from 6 to 10. I do one route that's suppose to take 2 hrs in 90 minutes. At 745 I get another route that's estimated to take 2 hrs. I end up finishing the route at 9. The app says to go back to the warehouse which is 20 minutes away. 

Can you just go back home or do you have to go back to the warehouse?


----------



## FlexDriver

danadiana said:


> Was that an initiation or something?


Yes, I like your glasses, I want to ask you, are they made in China or Korea?


----------



## Htownflex

I got a shift today! So i guess its working agian. Got to be quick!


----------



## FlexDriver

Lonesoldierx7 said:


> New guy here with a question for Prime Now.
> 
> Let's say I get scheduled from 6 to 10. I do one route that's suppose to take 2 hrs in 90 minutes. At 745 I get another route that's estimated to take 2 hrs. I end up finishing the route at 9. The app says to go back to the warehouse which is 20 minutes away.
> 
> Can you just go back home or do you have to go back to the warehouse?


I would suggest you to go back to WH and get some more pickup so that you can make more money in terms of tips that is what I do.


----------



## FlexDriver

danadiana said:


> First one, then the other


You mean frame is made in China and lenses are made in Korea, correct??


----------



## UTX1

danadiana said:


> I just looked on flex.amazon.com just to see where they're hiring now, and Dallas/Ft Worth isn't on there anymore.
> So does that mean they're not hiring here anymore or are they going to discontinue the program here?


Discontinue, probably not.
Hiring freeze for now until peak season is in full swing.
The DFW waiting list is as long as a phone book.
Many of those will get on-boarded in this upcoming month.










BTW: to the lady shown in the Flex webpage:
Mick Jagger called, he wants his lips back.
Steven Tyler from Areosmith says they're his, 
but you can clearly see they're Jagger's.


----------



## kmatt

UTX1 said:


> Discontinue, probably not.
> Hiring freeze for now until peak season is in full swing.
> The DFW waiting list is as long as a phone book.
> Many of those will get on-boarded in this upcoming month.
> 
> View attachment 71661
> 
> 
> BTW: to the lady shown in the Flex webpage:
> Mick Jagger called, he wants his lips back.
> Steven Tyler from Areosmith says they're his,
> but you can clearly see they're Jagger's.


You are a hilarious nut! Keep it up!


----------



## UTX1

kmatt said:


> You are a hilarious nut! Keep it up!


It's late, man...that's about all I got...
and I think I'm fresh outta hilarious nut.


----------



## flex4bmw

is it me or they adjust the 4hr block start time much earlier now during 10pm push, i use to be able to pick up a 9a, now its 7am, reason i prefer 9a is becoz businesses & leasing offices don't open til 9a... which was 99% of my route today, had to wait til 9(route started at 730a) before i can get rolling at all coz literrally all my drops are for them just 1 residential... wasted a least 2hrs. waiting... i wonder if i could just do next time just mark them all "business is closed" they shouldn't even send those drops that early.

any of you got sent to deliver packages to a jail/prison facility? twas a nightmare for me, even the guard is confused, turns out inmates are not allowed to received anything except thru US postal, didnt Amazon know such policy?

oh also today at the WH, they did something that pissed off a lot of flexers, they didn't allow more than 2 cars at a time to go in, as for me i was just returning in, but shitty part is they let the white van fleet in, i guess they're more of a priority to them...

end of rant... tyvm.


----------



## kmatt

The white van seems to be taking over for logistics. They advertise steady guaranteed income for the white vans and not individual flex people. No way they could do that with prime now. It's all based on hourly demand.


----------



## BaitNSwitch

They (white vans) get paid $14 an hour. Not bad since they don't have to drive their own car. but it's fulltime gig. not doable for school kidz like me. But anyone who's doing this fulltime, might as well.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

danadiana said:


> I just looked on flex.amazon.com just to see where they're hiring now, and Dallas/Ft Worth isn't on there anymore. So does that mean they're not hiring here anymore or are they going to discontinue the program here?


If you look at the mobile version of that page at least, there are two lists of cities, ones where flex is starting up and ones where flex is already happening. Dallas is on the second list, so I wouldn't read into that that Dallas flex is shutting down. It says ppl can get on the wait list there for future opportunities.


----------



## jester121

UTX1 said:


> BTW: to the lady shown in the Flex webpage:
> Mick Jagger called, he wants his lips back.
> Steven Tyler from Areosmith says they're his,
> but you can clearly see they're Jagger's.


How about that butter-faced lady on the blue graphic when you log into the app... that is one homely young woman -- elephant ears and way too many teeth?


----------



## thangcb

Made a huge mistake today by accepting one block which was dropped 10 minutes before start time. I ended up arriving late for 7 minutes and received a missed block message. I am in big trouble now?


----------



## konoplya

thangcb said:


> Made a huge mistake today by accepting one block which was dropped 10 minutes before start time. I ended up arriving late for 7 minutes and received a missed block message. I am in big trouble now?


that's why you check in before you arrive


----------



## Shangsta

thangcb said:


> Made a huge mistake today by accepting one block which was dropped 10 minutes before start time. I ended up arriving late for 7 minutes and received a missed block message. I am in big trouble now?


One wont hurt ya.


----------



## Paperthinhymn21

thangcb said:


> Made a huge mistake today by accepting one block which was dropped 10 minutes before start time. I ended up arriving late for 7 minutes and received a missed block message. I am in big trouble now?


For future reference, you could hit the "?" in the Corner of the app and say you're at the address but the GPS isn't working. You should be able to check in that way and buy a couple extra minutes.


----------



## raiders44

I received my amazon e-giftcard today via email


----------



## RGV

raiders44 said:


> I received my amazon e-giftcard today via email


How long does it take from your first delivery?


----------



## KyloRen

I had a 430 block and they sent us all home because of no packages but still said they would pay us. The guy just said to close out the app. But the app still wants to scan packages. How do you get that to go away? Or will it just go away on its own after the block is supposed to be over?


----------



## limepro

KyloRen said:


> I had a 430 block and they sent us all home because of no packages but still said they would pay us. The guy just said to close out the app. But the app still wants to scan packages. How do you get that to go away? Or will it just go away on its own after the block is supposed to be over?


Will go away when block ends


----------



## raiders44

RGV said:


> How long does it take from your first delivery?


My first block was on October 6th.


----------



## Uber48208

jester121 said:


> How about that butter-faced lady on the blue graphic when you log into the app... that is one homely young woman -- elephant ears and way too many teeth?


I object to this. . . From the day I signed up, I've held an e-crush on that gal


----------



## Shangsta

Uber48208 said:


> I object to this. . . From the day I signed up, I've held an e-crush on that gal


Lol she sucks, none of my deliveries smile at me like that. They hide behind the door, grab the package and say thank you before shutting the door.


----------



## Uber48208

Shangsta said:


> Lol she sucks, none of my deliveries smile at me like that. They hide behind the door, grab the package and say thank you before shutting the door.


I had one that looked at me and smiled like that two days ago. I called her on the way to make sure she was home as it was a go back route and just about completely dark (sunset). When she open the door, I had to do everything to keep my jaw from dropping, incredibly beautiful woman.


----------



## jester121

Uber48208 said:


> I object to this. . . From the day I signed up, I've held an e-crush on that gal


I hate her guts. She's always taunting me with the promise of $54 if I just log in one more time... only to laugh silently as I see no blocks available.

Bwitch.


----------



## Young ST

Hey this is my first post... Need to read this thread I guess... I just started a week ago. Got paid! This is a great opportunity, I used to deliver for like 5 years so it's super easy.... I don't know how these women in high heels and dresses showing up to the warehouse think they can do this tho lol....it's ok I'll take your returned deliveries later... lol I havent been capped yet, trying to this week


----------



## Shangsta

Young ST said:


> Hey this is my first post... Need to read this thread I guess... I just started a week ago. Got paid! This is a great opportunity, I used to deliver for like 5 years so it's super easy.... I don't know how these women in high heels and dresses showing up to the warehouse think they can do this tho lol....it's ok I'll take your returned deliveries later... lol I havent been capped yet, trying to this week


Ugh at my warehouse there is this high maintenance girl who always flirts with the warehouse guys. They give her the easiest loads LOL. She takes forever to scan her packages though lol, I can now usually get in and out of the warehouse in about 15 minutes with 40 packages.


----------



## Young ST

All the warehouse workers are girls... we all just pull up to Bay doors... have never been inside they keep us out... They all know me because I have a recognizable name... they are all really nice ladies... I'm just sick of all these grown men complaining to me about how big their route is and all the large boxes.... I just ordered a new SUV, can't wait to get the large loads! pause.....


----------



## flexology

lol new update is terrible. Tried to get 10pm blocks for the first time w/it and got a spinning circle almost immediately - which never went away. Phone froze; back button didn't work nor did refreshing the app. I think I've about had it. I hung in there as long as I could, I really did...


----------



## kmatt

flexology said:


> lol new update is terrible. Tried to get 10pm blocks for the first time w/it and got a spinning circle almost immediately - which never went away. Phone froze; back button didn't work nor did refreshing the app. I think I've about had it. I hung in there as long as I could, I really did...


What version are you using?


----------



## FlexDriver

Young ST said:


> .... I just *ordered* a new SUV, can't wait to get the large loads! pause.....


I just ordered a new pair of unbranded (Faded Glory) shoes from WalMart, that is what I can afford working for Flex or maybe nice poster of SUV!lol


----------



## flexology

kmatt said:


> What version are you using?


No idea, I uninstalled the app. Night everyone!


----------



## flexology

FlexDriver said:


> I just ordered a new pair of unbranded (Faded Glory) shoes from WalMart, that is what I can afford working for Flex or maybe nice poster of SUV!lol


Delivering a Hyundai would have been cool, hope the customers tracking via the app didn't mind a few stops along the way 

http://fortune.com/2016/08/19/amazon-prime-now-hyundai/


----------



## FlexDriver

flexology said:


> Delivering a Hyundai would have been cool, hope the customers tracking via the app didn't mind a few stops along the way
> 
> http://fortune.com/2016/08/19/amazon-prime-now-hyundai/


1980 Corolla is still better than a brand new Hyundai............... that POS Hyundai sucks! IMO


----------



## UTX1

FlexDriver said:


> 1980 Corolla is still better than a brand new Hyundai............... that POS Hyundai sucks! IMO


For me, it's still the 3rd generation Honda Civic hatchback (1983 - 1987).
Great for deliveries, great fuel economy for it's time. Even after 30 yrs. you'll see one
every blue moon or so, still buzzing along out there, probably with 300k miles or more, lol.

It's a little like bird watching. When you spot one it's like, hey look at that !
Then I remind myself that most of the younger people I encounter on a given day
weren't even born when that car was showroom new. Then the smile runs away
from my face faster than John at the bar in Billy Joel's song _Piano Man_....
(endless 80's cycle loop...can't escape...)


----------



## Sweitzeram

Hyundais have came a long way... I don't own one but everytime I end up with one as a rental in the last few years I'm rather impressed. Last 2 kias I got as rentals both sounded and drove like shit... One burnt through a quart of oil a day which was impressive for a car with 10k miles... Thing was lifter knocking like crazy by the time I dropped it off. . I didn't know what that oil light meant thought it was saying it was all good.


----------



## BaitNSwitch

jester121 said:


> I hate her guts. She's always taunting me with the promise of $54 if I just log in one more time... only to laugh silently as I see no blocks available.
> 
> Bwitch.


I've seldom been able to see a smiling face receive my package, so that Amazon splash screen is very misleading. Very seldom. Most of the time its dump at front door and move onto the next package. We aint got time to ring doorbells with 60 packages in 3 hours.


----------



## Sweitzeram

PhoenixFlex said:


> Anyone get the update yet for the new features that start tomorrow (in the pilot program)? I'm curious to see how it works.


It appears it was a very short lived test. . Had two blocks Thursday both of which were overbooked... Had a split route with about 4 other drivers on the first block with 7 packages and got sent home on my 5pm block (with pay of course) just got a forced time out and had to do another app update and you "offers" section is gone and seems it is all back to how it was before.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

flexology said:


> lol new update is terrible. Tried to get 10pm blocks for the first time w/it and got a spinning circle almost immediately - which never went away. Phone froze; back button didn't work nor did refreshing the app. I think I've about had it. I hung in there as long as I could, I really did...


 Seems to happen on most "updates". The first few grabs you'll have some "glitches". I hear you on about to give up, i'm pretty much there myself and ready to turn my back on this gig. Too many "games" that you have to play and too many "unknowns" we have no control over.


----------



## limepro

BaitNSwitch said:


> I've seldom been able to see a smiling face receive my package, so that Amazon splash screen is very misleading. Very seldom. Most of the time its dump at front door and move onto the next package. We aint got time to ring doorbells with 60 packages in 3 hours.


Obviously by the bag he is delivering prime now, people love prime now drivers more.


----------



## Bygosh

UTX1 said:


> still buzzing along


Literally. You can almost pick them out from a mile away


----------



## jester121

The plumes of blue smoke (and trail of dead birds) help with that.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

Sweitzeram said:


> It appears it was a very short lived test. . Had two blocks Thursday both of which were overbooked... Had a split route with about 4 other drivers on the first block with 7 packages and got sent home on my 5pm block (with pay of course) just got a forced time out and had to do another app update and you "offers" section is gone and seems it is all back to how it was before.


Huh. Last night around 8pm I got a block for tonight. It hasn't asked me to update, so I still have the offers button. Will post here if it changes me back too.

Edit: Yep, just logged out and in and it updated me. Newer version number but no new offer features etc. Looks like they're on hold.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

BaitNSwitch said:


> I've seldom been able to see a smiling face receive my package, so that Amazon splash screen is very misleading. Very seldom. Most of the time its dump at front door and move onto the next package. We aint got time to ring doorbells with 60 packages in 3 hours.


I used to leave lots of packages at front doors like that but now rarely do (1 out of 10 at most). I had to adjust a few weeks back when two packages were stolen in a short time frame and one more might have meant deactivation (not sure if the cap is 3 or going over 3). The way I do it now only adds 30 seconds max per stop, so that's 20 extra minutes for a 40-package day, which I can live with. What I do now is ring the bell and then instantly check the side gate (most phoenix houses have them) and then leave it inside the side gate if possible. Walking back to the front door I'm writing out "side gate" on the sticky note as the location package was left, and put it on the front door. Sometimes (rarely during the day) a person is at the door by then and I tell them where the package is. I go through a lot of sticky notes but those are free. This system has worked good for me so far.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

limepro said:


> Obviously by the bag he is delivering prime now, people love prime now drivers more.


Or maybe it's Colorado and he's delivering some "herbal remedies".


----------



## FlexDriver

PhoenixFlex said:


> .........I go through a lot of sticky notes but those are free. This system has worked good for me so far.


Good one! I'll try that too. Thanks


----------



## sofla11

FlexDriver said:


> I would suggest you to go back to WH and get some more pickup so that you can make more money in terms of tips that is what I do.


Maybe it depends on the warehouse, but here, you'd probably just be wasting gas. If you arrive back midway through the shift during the day, there are probably 5 people ahead of you waiting on 1 hours and you probably won't get one before the shift is over. At 9 pm it's pretty much dead.


----------



## FlexDriver

sofla11 said:


> Maybe it depends on the warehouse, but here, you'd probably just be wasting gas. If you arrive back midway through the shift during the day, there are probably 5 people ahead of you waiting on 1 hours and you probably won't get one before the shift is over. At 9 pm it's pretty much dead.


Instead of got beaten by by wife for arriving early I would rather spend time with fellow flexers in WH.
Edit: Damn I have to hide that baseball bat.......lol


----------



## danadiana

BaitNSwitch said:


> I've seldom been able to see a smiling face receive my package, so that Amazon splash screen is very misleading. Very seldom. Most of the time its dump at front door and move onto the next package. We aint got time to ring doorbells with 60 packages in 3 hours.


I'm usually back at my car by the time they come to the door, and I just point at their feet where the package is, haha


----------



## Shangsta

danadiana said:


> I'm usually back at my car by the time they come to the door, and I just point at their feet where the package is, haha


Yeah I stopped waiting at doors to shorten my block time. I estimate it shortened my deliveries by about half an hour.

Every now and then I get someone who thinks I was playing ding dong ditch. I then try to point to the package.

Always ring the bell! One lady opened her blinds as I dropped off a package. I pointed to the box but she probably assumed I was up to no good. She shut the blinds and never came to the door. I said whatever and drove off before she could call the cops.

I do not care for people who put the signs " please do not ring doorbell or knock." I get it you may have small children taking a nap but I am not going to lose my job over you. I try to knock quietly.


----------



## jester121

Shangsta said:


> I do not care for people who put the signs " please do not ring doorbell or knock." I get it you may have small children taking a nap but I am not going to lose my job over you. I try to knock quietly.


If you ever worked 3rd shift and know how hard it can be to get a good night's sleep during the day, you might re-think that. It can be a real pain....


----------



## Shangsta

jester121 said:


> If you ever worked 3rd shift and know how hard it can be to get a good night's sleep during the day, you might re-think that. It can be a real pain....


Oh trust me I have an 8 week old, I just ask them to knock. If that wakes her up, she should go back down fairly easily


----------



## Paperthinhymn21

Question. First time getting scheduled for a block in advance. Now all that shows up on my screen is my next scheduled block. Will I still be able to pick blocks up at the 10pm drop or throughout the day? Havent seen anything but that since I got scheduled, so maybe I'm just paranoid and nothing else has been released. Thanks!


----------



## miauber1x831

Paperthinhymn21 said:


> Question. First time getting scheduled for a block in advance. Now all that shows up on my screen is my next scheduled block. Will I still be able to pick blocks up at the 10pm drop or throughout the day? Havent seen anything but that since I got scheduled, so maybe I'm just paranoid and nothing else has been released. Thanks!


Yes, you will still be able to pick up blocks. If any open up you'll still see the Schedule Open Blocks button on the home screen below where your scheduled block shows.


----------



## Shangsta

Paperthinhymn21 said:


> Question. First time getting scheduled for a block in advance. Now all that shows up on my screen is my next scheduled block. Will I still be able to pick blocks up at the 10pm drop or throughout the day? Havent seen anything but that since I got scheduled, so maybe I'm just paranoid and nothing else has been released. Thanks!


when blocks are available on the same screen with your next shift there will be an orange rectangle that says "schedule open blocks"


----------



## Paperthinhymn21

miauber1x831 said:


> Yes, you will still be able to pick up blocks. If any open up you'll still see the Schedule Open Blocks button on the home screen below where your scheduled block shows.


Great, I figured as much. Thank you!


----------



## Bikehandlebars

Have my first block scheduled for Monday finally.

I havent been able to snag any un-scheduled blocks and ive been on for a few weeks.

Anyone willing to share the secret of what times blocks pop up in las Vegas??


----------



## UTX1

Bikehandlebars said:


> Anyone willing to share the secret of what times blocks pop up in las Vegas??


See this has always puzzled me about Vegas. Every time I've been there it's always the same.
There are no clocks on the wall. How does anybody know what time it is ?


----------



## Uber48208

UTX1 said:


> How does anybody know what time it is ?


I'm disappointed in you UTX1 - you missed a layup


----------



## PhoenixFlex

Interesting, the new app features are back for me, without doing an update. Looks like they can turn the new interface on or off at will. This is 3.0.4238.0.


----------



## HoustonTx

Can someone help me I need the link for an older version of the delivery app...


----------



## UTX1

Uber48208 said:


> I'm disappointed in you UTX1 - you missed a layup


No... don't be disappointed... I'm a team player. (yea, right)
I was putting that out here for the assist. He shoots, he scores !


----------



## BaitNSwitch

The CTA has a soundtrack?

lol i've lived in Chicago my entire life, never heard this one.


----------



## limepro




----------



## SomeChick82

limepro said:


>




I overheard a few of the cab drivers one time telling a girl "give us $100, we will guarantee you blocks" I'm sure this was how.


----------



## miauber1x831

I hope Amazon deactivates those accounts using scripts.


----------



## UTX1

miauber1x831 said:


> I hope Amazon deactivates those accounts using scripts.


Question is not if this is "unsportsman-like conduct". Imagine if everyone was doing this.
Really we should ask is this practice prohibited per contract terms ? Let's read a little....

Anyone got a copy of the terms ? hooop ! here it is buried away on the app. Let's look it over.

BB in a few....


----------



## miauber1x831

UTX1 said:


> Question is not if this is "unsportsman-like conduct". Imagine if everyone was doing this.
> Really we should ask is this practice prohibited per contract terms ? Let's read a little....
> 
> Anyone got a copy of the terms ? hooop ! here it is buried away on the app. Let's look it over.
> 
> BB in a few....


Yes, I saw somebody quote the terms in another thread where it mentions that programs and scripts to manipulate the app are prohibited.


----------



## miauber1x831

limepro said:


> Read section 8A of the new terms.
> 
> "You may not cause or launch any programs or scripts for the purpose of surveying, *manipulating *or data mining any portion of the licensed material..."


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

UTX1 said:


> Question is not if this is "unsportsman-like conduct". Imagine if everyone was doing this.
> Really we should ask is this practice prohibited per contract terms ? Let's read a little....
> 
> Anyone got a copy of the terms ? hooop ! here it is buried away on the app. Let's look it over.
> 
> BB in a few....


 That's right, imagine if everyone used it? Would be exactly like it is now....some will get blocks some will not! 
I've read through the terms and see nothing to keep it from being used. This could easily be considered a "tool". What others are pointing out doesn't fly. If it did amazon could easily deactivate the drivers using it. They cannot! It's not against the terms.

I'm 100% certain this program is not the cause of blocks not being available. They are ONLY RELEASING minimal blocks to begin with and that has noting to do with this script/software.


----------



## danadiana

I do that manually when I'm camping for a 2nd block


----------



## gaj

PhoenixFlex said:


> Interesting, the new app features are back for me, without doing an update. Looks like they can turn the new interface on or off at will. This is 3.0.4238.0.


FYI I noticed that with the new app, sometimes when first opening it, it does not display the "check for available blocks" button. Clicking another menu option then going back to the main screen it re-appears.
I think this is a bug, not them turning the new features on/off.

g


----------



## PhoenixFlex

gaj said:


> FYI I noticed that with the new app, sometimes when first opening it, it does not display the "check for available blocks" button. Clicking another menu option then going back to the main screen it re-appears.
> I think this is a bug, not them turning the new features on/off.
> 
> g


Yes I've seen that, too. But yesterday it was something else entirely, it definitely returned to the "old school" way of getting blocks, which was supposed to be the first day of the "reserve" offers. Maybe they weren't ready for that yet.


----------



## gaj

Yep... I didn't get an reserved blocks, but then again these days I never got anything automatically scheduled either, so hard to say :-\

g


----------



## FlexDriver

danadiana said:


> I do that manually when I'm camping for a 2nd block


Oh....do you?


----------



## Young ST

I hit 39hours this week... it's weird how the hours are from Sun-Sat and pay is Wed-Tues... I guess eventually it will sync up and I'll have full checks coming in... just started last week... 

I have no issues getting blocks by always checking... around here it's almost always the same times... I only get one day a week that im.actually scheduled for... does anyone get more than that?

I have to start watching my hours so I can max at 40 and not get stuck at 37-39


----------



## konoplya

limepro said:


>


what exactly is going on in that video? auto refresh with some external app?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

konoplya said:


> what exactly is going on in that video? auto refresh with some external app?


 Yes......they are running a script on 9 phones simultaneously that auto refreshes, looks for the "open blocks" button and grabs the block. Sounds like they are having a block grabbing party! I don't speak spanish so maybe someone can translate what they are saying. Of course only if they are saying something pertinent to the hack script.


----------



## sweatypawz

konoplya said:


> what exactly is going on in that video? auto refresh with some external app?


They are using macro recorders and no it is not hacking or illegal or anything of that notion. It basically automates tasks (what your fingers do) so instead of your fingers clicking away on said buttons, it punches away on those itself in an endless loop. Very simple to do, could be made in less than an hr. Pros are you don't have to refresh all the time, cons are it is slower than humans.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

sweatypawz said:


> They are using macro recorders and no it is not hacking or illegal or anything of that notion. It basically automates tasks (what your fingers do) so instead of your fingers clicking away on said buttons, it punches away on those itself in an endless loop. Very simple to do, could be made in less than an hr. Pros are you don't have to refresh all the time, cons are it is slower than humans.


Also, you could easily get burned using them, because you might accept a block that you have to arrive at in 2 minutes and you're a half hour away.


----------



## Young ST

10pm drop just had multiple routes... easy snag... trying to double up tomorrow 8hrs


----------



## Bygosh

If they rooted those phones to run the macros that is definitely a deactivate-able offense.


----------



## kmatt

sweatypawz said:


> They are using macro recorders and no it is not hacking or illegal or anything of that notion. It basically automates tasks (what your fingers do) so instead of your fingers clicking away on said buttons, it punches away on those itself in an endless loop. Very simple to do, could be made in less than an hr. Pros are you don't have to refresh all the time, cons are it is slower than humans.


A dude got deactivated for doing exactly that. Not worth the risk.


----------



## UTX1

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Sounds like they are having a block grabbing party!
> I don't speak spanish so maybe someone can translate what they are saying.
> Of course only if they are saying something pertinent to the hack script.


I've got the entire State of Texas and couldn't find a spanish speaking person.
I ran it through babblefish to see what was going on. let's listen, shall we ?

Flex Driver 1: "...Tony, this Flex app is just one big [explitive] waiting to get [explitive]'ed..."
Flex Driver 2: "...No, ju see Manny..first ju get the app, then ju get the block, then ju get the packages."
Flex Driver 3: "...There's a bad guy coming through....make way for the bad guy..."
Another Flex Driver: "...We gonna blow that white van back to Columbia..."

Wow, driving Flex in Miami sure has changed since 1983......

 what ?


----------



## Angelo777

Yes I drive in Miami DMI2 and now I understand why it's been so hard to get a block now I'm thinking this new thing came from my warehouse cause a lot of Spanish people work there and they all talk to One another but I don't speak the language so I don't know what they are talking about for the pass 3 weeks getting a block is like a Mericle and I don't think it's right for people to use this new tactic 
We should all work to get our blocks and do a good job to and stop letting computers do our jobs for us


----------



## sofla11

Angelo777 said:


> Yes I drive in Miami DMI2 and now I understand why it's been so hard to get a block now I'm thinking this new thing came from my warehouse cause a lot of Spanish people work there and they all talk to One another but I don't speak the language so I don't know what they are talking about for the pass 3 weeks getting a block is like a Mericle and I don't think it's right for people to use this new tactic
> We should all work to get our blocks and do a good job to and stop letting computers do our jobs for us


I just posted on the other thread.... you can google the username of the person who uploaded the video and see his other profiles (facebook, ebay, google +), he is based in north miami beach. He could very well be at your warehouse because I don't recognize him from Doral.


----------



## Angelo777

sofla11 said:


> I just posted on the other thread.... you can google the username of the person who uploaded the video and see his other profiles (facebook, ebay, google +), he is based in north miami beach. He could very well be at your warehouse because I don't recognize him from Doral.


What's his username?


----------



## FlexDriver

sofla11 said:


> I just posted on the other thread.... you can google the username of the person who uploaded the video and see his other profiles (facebook, ebay, google +), he is based in north miami beach. He could very well be at your warehouse because I don't recognize him from Doral.


I don't think that he is the same guy who made the video, I think he got the video some how and posted on UT, why some one leaks his own secret?? IMO


----------



## miauber1x831

FlexDriver said:


> I don't think that he is the same guy who made the video, I think he got the video some how and posted on UT, why some one leaks his own secret?? IMO


Yes, you are correct. The caption on the video is:

"This is how people used the new hack to get blocks easy and fast amazon flex 
Have been leak 
Yesterday Amazon please fix this"

I don't think he'd be asking Amazon to fix it if he was using it.


----------



## UTX1

miauber1x831 said:


> I don't think he'd be asking Amazon to fix it if he was using it.


Unless he is secret double agent for the KGB!


----------



## MoMoney$

konoplya said:


> that's why you check in before you arrive


Huh? How?


----------



## MoMoney$

Sweitzeram said:


> It appears it was a very short lived test. . Had two blocks Thursday both of which were overbooked... Had a split route with about 4 other drivers on the first block with 7 packages and got sent home on my 5pm block (with pay of course) just got a forced time out and had to do another app update and you "offers" section is gone and seems it is all back to how it was before.


Same happened to me, but it's back today


----------



## danadiana

Did you see they have a new fulfillment center right across the freeway from the old one in Coppell?


----------



## FlexDriver

danadiana said:


> Did you see they have a new fulfillment center right across the freeway from the old one in Coppell?


Yeah I can see from here, I am just across the street here in Anchorage AK


----------



## chysmom

Hey any of you that are drivers in Vegas have problems getting blocks in the past few days? I haven't been able to the last 3 days when I've never had an issue ever and i started near the beginning in April. So I push accept and then notjing, I don't see how all the blocks could get gone in literally 3 seconds. I'm wondering if it's a glitch and maybe I should contact support.


----------



## konoplya

FlexDriver said:


> Yeah I can see from here, I am just across the street here in Anchorage AK


you see russia from there by any chance?


----------



## FlexDriver

konoplya said:


> you see russia from there by any chance?


No I cant, Amazon do not have a WH there, but I can see some Russian bea...... lol


----------



## flex4bmw

3.0.3921.0 is this really the latest version of the app?

anyway here in my area no one wants to deliver at night, WH push out a 3hr block since 1pm for 6-9pm route, at 430pm it's still showing up lols, i myself ignored it, eventho i was fishing for a 2nd block of the day

oh the go back routes are routes from hell, the drops are so spread out & it usually goes overtime at least 30mins or more eventho you get much less packages to deliver but you lose on gas & mileage & lesser pay like 3hrs block usually or worst 2 hrs

this weekend was slow for me, only 2 4hr blocks
/end rant


----------



## Shangsta

flex4bmw said:


> 3.0.3921.0 is this really the latest version of the app?
> 
> anyway here in my area no one wants to deliver at night, WH push out a 3hr block since 1pm for 6-9pm route, at 430pm it's still showing up lols, i myself ignored it, eventho i was fishing for a 2nd block of the day
> 
> oh the go back routes are routes from hell, the drops are so spread out & it usually goes overtime at least 30mins or more eventho you get much less packages to deliver but you lose on gas & mileage & lesser pay like 3hrs block usually or worst 2 hrs
> 
> this weekend was slow for me, only 2 4hr blocks
> /end rant


What additionally makes them undriveable is how early it gets dark. It is near impossible to see house numbers. Used to finish go backs with daylight, that is not possible now.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

Shangsta said:


> What additionally makes them undriveable is how early it gets dark. It is near impossible to see house numbers. Used to finish go backs with daylight, that is not possible now.


When it's dark I've come to rely quite a bit on the GPS for single family homes that are poorly marked. When you get to the location, if you choose "current stop" from the menu it shows the gps map and the pin is usually reliable enough to let you know if you're at the right house, I've found. Forget it for apts though, of course.


----------



## konoplya

PhoenixFlex said:


> When it's dark I've come to rely quite a bit on the GPS for single family homes that are poorly marked. When you get to the location, if you choose "current stop" from the menu it shows the gps map and the pin is usually reliable enough to let you know if you're at the right house, I've found. Forget it for apts though, of course.


also, google maps will show you the exact house location if you zoom in close. it shows the outline of the house.


----------



## jester121

Google Street View app can be handy sometimes too, especially for crammed together buildings.


----------



## kmatt

Gig will be up soon for all individuals flexers. People cheating the system and all the lawsuits = Not worth it to Amazon. They will start hiring P/T employees/contractors with white vans to cover the demand for logistics and Prime Now. Thanks for ****ing it up for all the legit drivers!


----------



## FlexDriver

kmatt said:


> Gig will be up soon for all individuals flexers. People cheating the system and all the lawsuits = Not worth it to Amazon. They will start hiring P/T employees/contractors with white vans to cover the demand for logistics and Prime Now. Thanks for &%[email protected]!*ing it up for all the legit drivers!


Lawsuits are part of the business world to feed lawyers and attorneys, as far as system is concerned no "system" in the world is perfect. Amazon is working on it everyday as you see updates every few weeks. Yes, I agree they are not doing enough but I personally dont see that this gig going anywhere soon!


----------



## kmatt

Horses mouth.


----------



## UberPasco

kmatt said:


> Gig will be up soon for all individuals flexers. People cheating the system and all the lawsuits = Not worth it to Amazon. They will start hiring P/T employees/contractors with white vans to cover the demand for logistics and Prime Now. Thanks for &%[email protected]!*ing it up for all the legit drivers!


I heard they were fed up with all of the drama queens and whiners.


----------



## konoplya

kmatt said:


> Gig will be up soon for all individuals flexers. People cheating the system and all the lawsuits = Not worth it to Amazon. They will start hiring P/T employees/contractors with white vans to cover the demand for logistics and Prime Now. Thanks for &%[email protected]!*ing it up for all the legit drivers!


in all honesty i doubt it. they downsized on the vans over here and i spoke with a couple of managers here more than once and they said they'd kill the vans before they ever kill flex. don't think its going away.


----------



## UTX1

konoplya said:


> i spoke with a couple of managers here more than once and
> they said they'd kill the vans before they ever kill flex.


OMG !  What a violent warehouse ! Have they taken hostages ?


----------



## chopstick

So what times are Flex blocks generally available?

What is the earliest that a block will appear?

Is it possible to get a block for 8 am, finish around 11-12 and snag another block immediately thereafter?


----------



## PhoenixFlex

chopstick said:


> So what times are Flex blocks generally available?
> 
> What is the earliest that a block will appear?
> 
> Is it possible to get a block for 8 am, finish around 11-12 and snag another block immediately thereafter?


Reading tea leaves and pig entrails usually give the clearest signs about when blocks are released. Astrology works good too.


----------



## chopstick

Nice, I'll make sure to keep it in mind


----------



## PhoenixFlex

chopstick said:


> Nice, I'll make sure to keep it in mind


Seriously, it's pretty random. 10pm sometimes. But really it's scattered across the day.


----------



## chopstick

Yeah I just started flex so I wanted to know what time the earliest blocks start and if it's likely to be able to get 2 blocks in per day. I have another job to be at by 5, so I guess it's not looking like 2 blocks a day will be possible.


----------



## Jess3890

Does anyone have any advice on how to get my account reactivated? A few months ago I was delivering to a bad neighborhood here in Las Vegas I was followed around by a man who was taking packages from people's doors and off their porches. He followed me to the car I called the police and support and was told to just mark my packages undeliverable and return to the wearhouse. A few days later amazon emailed me and told me I was deactivated. I've emailed them but I just get the same automated response. Thanks


----------



## SomeChick82

I'm getting really tired of delivering Fresh without receiving any tips. These orders are often more of a pain in the arse to deliver than normal prime now... usually one order takes up half your car.. 167 miles driven this morning (not including the miles to get to the warehouse) and knowing that you don't even have the chance at getting tipped sucks. Good luck to the other markets that are launching it soon!


----------



## aeiou_-

SomeChick82 said:


> I'm getting really tired of delivering Fresh without receiving any tips. These orders are often more of a pain in the arse to deliver than normal prime now... usually one order takes up half your car.. 167 miles driven this morning (not including the miles to get to the warehouse) and knowing that you don't even have the chance at getting tipped sucks. Good luck to the other markets that are launching it soon!


I'm sure it beats uber eats!


----------



## chopstick

LOL, Uber eats is terrible. I opted out of that one pronto.

Uber seriously wants people to deliver fresh food from restaurants with no expectations of getting a tip.

Uber has lost their bloody marbles, you can make more at Papa John's than you can on uber eats


----------



## aeiou_-

chopstick said:


> LOL, Uber eats is terrible. I opted out of that one pronto.
> 
> Uber seriously wants people to deliver fresh food from restaurants with no expectations of getting a tip.
> 
> Uber has lost their bloody marbles, you can make more at Papa John's than you can on uber eats


I made a separate profile for Eats so it doesn't interfere with uberx. Yes, it's terrible but I used it when I was sick of driving people.. and now I'm happy to say I haven't really driven uber in a couple months. A couple DF rides to and from warehouse.


----------



## FlexDriver

Jess3890 said:


> Does anyone have any advice on how to get my account reactivated? A few months ago I was delivering to a bad neighborhood here in Las Vegas I was followed around by a man who was taking packages from people's doors and off their porches. He followed me to the car I called the police and support and was told to just mark my packages undeliverable and return to the wearhouse. A few days later amazon emailed me and told me I was deactivated. I've emailed them but I just get the same automated response. Thanks


Get the copy of Police Report and take it the supervisor and explain him/her the situation he/she might help you. Good Luck!


----------



## sofla11

FlexDriver said:


> I don't think that he is the same guy who made the video, I think he got the video some how and posted on UT, why some one leaks his own secret?? IMO


True.... but a couple people had said they think that it's coming out of Miami, and this would point to that. Maybe the person who created the script was trying to sell it and sent the video as a promo, and that person posted it?

Also, I think this is far from the only "hack" out there. I'm sure many people have hacked the app in various ways. Just from rumors in my warehouse, I hear about how others are hacking the app in ways that don't match what's going on in this video.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

chopstick said:


> So what times are Flex blocks generally available?
> 
> What is the earliest that a block will appear?
> 
> Is it possible to get a block for 8 am, finish around 11-12 and snag another block immediately thereafter?


 All warehouses have different schedules and depends on if you're a prime now or logistics driver. Have to find out the released block times at 10pm and then watch for releases during the day. It would be rare that you could fit 2 blocks in a day having a full time job so don't get your hopes up too high. It's possible but not probable.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Jess3890 said:


> Does anyone have any advice on how to get my account reactivated? A few months ago I was delivering to a bad neighborhood here in Las Vegas I was followed around by a man who was taking packages from people's doors and off their porches. He followed me to the car I called the police and support and was told to just mark my packages undeliverable and return to the wearhouse. A few days later amazon emailed me and told me I was deactivated. I've emailed them but I just get the same automated response. Thanks


 Go to the warehouse and speak with a blue vest or warehouse manager. You'll get no help writing to support. If a police report was in fact filed most definitely get a copy. 
If I get followed I pity that MF'er! He'll be running in the opposite direction real F'in fast!


----------



## Shangsta

chopstick said:


> Yeah I just started flex so I wanted to know what time the earliest blocks start and if it's likely to be able to get 2 blocks in per day. I have another job to be at by 5, so I guess it's not looking like 2 blocks a day will be possible.


It depends on what warehouse you drive out of. In LA they seem to start at 11am but where I live you can get blocks as early as 7am.

If you are willing to share your location someone could advise you.


----------



## FlexDriver

sofla11 said:


> True.... but a couple people had said they think that it's coming out of Miami, and this would point to that. Maybe the person who created the script was trying to sell it and sent the video as a promo, and that person posted it?
> 
> Also, I think this is far from the only "hack" out there. I'm sure many people have hacked the app in various ways. Just from rumors in my warehouse, I hear about how others are hacking the app in ways that don't match what's going on in this video.


You do have point on both scenarios so now all we can do is say "thanks" to Amazon for putting a cap of 40hrs/wk at-least it will reduce the amount of pilferage of hours and leave some of them for us.


----------



## Shangsta

Jess3890 said:


> Does anyone have any advice on how to get my account reactivated? A few months ago I was delivering to a bad neighborhood here in Las Vegas I was followed around by a man who was taking packages from people's doors and off their porches. He followed me to the car I called the police and support and was told to just mark my packages undeliverable and return to the wearhouse. A few days later amazon emailed me and told me I was deactivated. I've emailed them but I just get the same automated response. Thanks


Is there more to the story? Seems unusual they would deactivate you for that. Unfortunately unlike Uber I have never came across someone who was reactivated for Flex. They seem pretty strict.


----------



## FlexDriver

Shangsta said:


> Is there more to the story? Seems unusual they would deactivate you for that. Unfortunately unlike Uber I have never came across someone who was reactivated for Flex. They seem pretty strict.


Agreed, If she have a police report she can easily get a judgement in her favor for the court. IMO Supervisor will definitely help her in that scenario too. There is nothing above than safety and security and Amazon knows it very very well as they have learned the lesson in a very hard way.


----------



## UTX1

FlexDriver said:


> There is nothing above than safety and security and Amazon knows it very very well as they have learned the lesson in a very hard way.


Speaking of which...how are things shaping up for routes tonite ?
With so many pedestrians out there, is it safe to be cruising around
in the dark, looking for addresses, trying to play beat the clock ?

Smart money says volume may be more limited than usual.
Likely get out all the rest of the same day, plus any 1 & 2 hour stuff
and that's about it until morning. How are things elsewhere folks ?

I WILL be out there (was scheduled) and then maybe take a few crazy uber pax afterwards...


----------



## aeiou_-

UTX1 said:


> Speaking of which...how are things shaping up for routes tonite ?
> With so many pedestrians out there, is it safe to be cruising around
> in the dark, looking for addresses, trying to play beat the clock ?
> 
> Smart money says volume may be more limited than usual.
> Likely get out all the rest of the same day, plus any 1 & 2 hour stuff
> and that's about it until morning. How are things elsewhere folks ?
> 
> I WILL be out there (was scheduled) and then maybe take a few crazy uber pax afterwards...


Earlier today was business as usual. Waiting for my 4 hour block at 3.


----------



## UTX1

BTW: For those who've been waiting to onboard for like over a month or more,
there is some light shining of late. Looks like some of the more active markets
are finally going through their waiting lists of many, many people and getting back
to some of the applicants, doing the backgrounds and scheduling the sessions.

Dallas/Ft Worth currently shows 'no available opportunities to deliver' at the
amazon dot flex dot com sign up webpage so it's about as saturated as it can be here.
What better time to throw another 300 drivers on the road, eh ?


----------



## jester121

UTX1 said:


> the
> amazon dot flex dot com sign up webpage


R Us Dyslexia?

Chicago = still open, and let me tell you, I'm going to be one pissed off pilgrim if they pop open a warehouse 10 minutes from my house and I'm locked in to the crappy one far from home. I'd give my left nut to not deal with city driving, would make evening shifts actually practical for me.

At least they seem to have streamlined the application process so we have somewhere to send the ******s who can't figure out how to save a copy of the .APK file.


----------



## Whywork

chysmom said:


> Hey any of you that are drivers in Vegas have problems getting blocks in the past few days? I haven't been able to the last 3 days when I've never had an issue ever and i started near the beginning in April. So I push accept and then notjing, I don't see how all the blocks could get gone in literally 3 seconds. I'm wondering if it's a glitch and maybe I should contact support.


Yea this has been a problem for Vegas lately I used to get blocks no problem how it's hard


----------



## Whywork

Amazon has not reopened any account due to fraud, the probability of missing non delivered packages and what is intentional is taking into account. I'm just saying weird they canceled your account so fast


----------



## Young ST

UTX1 said:


> Speaking of which...how are things shaping up for routes tonite ?
> With so many pedestrians out there, is it safe to be cruising around
> in the dark, looking for addresses, trying to play beat the clock ?
> 
> Smart money says volume may be more limited than usual.
> Likely get out all the rest of the same day, plus any 1 & 2 hour stuff
> and that's about it until morning. How are things elsewhere folks ?
> 
> I WILL be out there (was scheduled) and then maybe take a few crazy uber pax afterwards...


When I went back to drop off a package(some lady had an exchange I guess lol I said ok and took it for her) there were no more routes going out. This was at like 4pm... Usually we still have a few. I had to deliver all around these 2 middle schools today... when they were getting let out... Nowhere to park because of all these parents picking up their kids... wtf does anyone ride a bus anymore?! or walk?! lazy kids... or helicopter parents...
but I was thinking glad I snatched my blocks early didn't want to deliver during all that....


----------



## PhoenixFlex

UTX1 said:


> Speaking of which...how are things shaping up for routes tonite ?
> With so many pedestrians out there, is it safe to be cruising around
> in the dark, looking for addresses, trying to play beat the clock ?
> 
> Smart money says volume may be more limited than usual.
> Likely get out all the rest of the same day, plus any 1 & 2 hour stuff
> and that's about it until morning. How are things elsewhere folks ?
> 
> I WILL be out there (was scheduled) and then maybe take a few crazy uber pax afterwards...


In Phoenix they released some 230-530 blocks so flex drivers wouldn't have to dodge costumed kids all night. Tomorrow they said it'll be back to normal.


----------



## Bikehandlebars

Completed my first block this morning.

Arrived at the warehouse at 8:10 for my 8:30 block. I was in the building and waiting to click I've arrived and load up by 8:14.

The warehouse employees were very helpful and nice upon finding out it was my first block. 

I had 53 packages. I was nervous on how long this would take, most of what I've seen on here for 4 hour blocks have been 30-40 packages. However, I left the warehouse at 8:45, arrived to my first delivery address at 9:15 and finished all the deliveries by 11:30. This included a minor GPS hickup that cost me about 20 minutes.

Overall was a really good first day! Here's to hoping blocks are plentifully!


----------



## UTX1

jester121 said:


> At least they seem to have streamlined the application process so we have somewhere
> to send the ******s who can't figure out how to save a copy of the .APK file.


That's only the half of it....
Other half is they can't find the freekin' warehouse either.

New driver: "...Man, I drove around for 45 minutes looking for this place.."
Captain Obvious: "Great ! Glad to have you on board. You'll do fine !"
New driver: "... I'm very excited to be here !"
Amazon Staff: " Okay, so okay like cool. Ready for your training/orientation ?"
New driver: "sure"
Amzn: " Okay. This is a cardboard box. Got it ?"
New driver: " Cardboard box. sure. I got it...anything else ?"
Amazon staff: "Nope that's it ! Go get 'em! "


----------



## limepro

I'm gonna try something new tonight at 10pm, here is version 3.0.1540


----------



## UTX1

limepro said:


> I'm gonna try something new tonight at 10pm, here is version 3.0.1540


I remember this one.  Those were the days...


----------



## J.F.R.

Thought I had a 10:30AM block and it Froze at "Accept Delivery" which then I loss........

Pray for Better Days


----------



## limepro

UTX1 said:


> I remember this one.  Those were the days...


Unable to grab blocks on it, loads fast as hell but gives an error when you try to accept blocks.


----------



## detsoob

Just to update 10pm grab for blocks are gone here in Miami, FL Doral logistics

Friday the 28th was the last time they had blocks available at 10pm


----------



## FlexDriver

limepro said:


> Unable to grab blocks on it, loads fast as hell but gives an error when you try to accept blocks.


I think I still have the 3.0.10 on my drive, you want to try that one too lol


----------



## uberbomber

UTX1 said:


> I remember this one.  Those were the days...


I still use this version


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Was unable to grab tonight. So, my block today was obviously just a "gimme" to keep me hooked on the flex crack! 

I've tried the old version tricks.....none of them work anymore, at least not on either of my phones, even the 3459 version. They do nothing but throw a lot of errors and overall seem to have been "disabled" so as not to be useable.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

detsoob said:


> Just to update 10pm grab for blocks are gone here in Miami, FL Doral logistics
> 
> Friday the 28th was the last time they had blocks available at 10pm


It's not good in the gardens but 3 days with no 10pm releases in doral has to be a bit frustrating! I know the feeling. 
Hopefully things change soon but something with this "slowdown" doesn't seem right?


----------



## Shangsta

Bikehandlebars said:


> Completed my first block this morning.
> 
> Arrived at the warehouse at 8:10 for my 8:30 block. I was in the building and waiting to click I've arrived and load up by 8:14.
> 
> The warehouse employees were very helpful and nice upon finding out it was my first block.
> 
> I had 53 packages. I was nervous on how long this would take, most of what I've seen on here for 4 hour blocks have been 30-40 packages. However, I left the warehouse at 8:45, arrived to my first delivery address at 9:15 and finished all the deliveries by 11:30. This included a minor GPS hickup that cost me about 20 minutes.
> 
> Overall was a really good first day! Here's to hoping blocks are plentifully!


You did awesome for a first day, you will be down to two hours in no time.


----------



## UTX1

limepro said:


> Unable to grab blocks on it, loads fast as hell but gives an error when you try to accept blocks.


Was thinking a bit later... Aren't they running server-side update scripts to thwart the old versions ?
Many still use them, even getting past the old 'airplane' trick and the forced update screen.

Side note: Even though it's completely against the TOS, anyone with the wherewithal to
decompile the APK and look at it up close with the time and inclination to do so should do so.

Taking things apart and putting them back together is a tried-n-true American pastime.


----------



## UTX1

Actually, decompiling may not be the act that violates, just the reverse engineering part.
(along with the modify and recompile and so on and so on...)
Someone had to write it. somebody has to re-write some of it from time to time. I would be curious
to know where the switches are on this bloated hog of an app and flip a few of them....



 <---- This is treasonous talk, UTX1... Treason I say ! 
How can you live with yourself ? Got any gum ?


----------



## Jess3890

FlexDriver said:


> Agreed, If she have a police report she can easily get a judgement in her favor for the court. IMO Supervisor will definitely help her in that scenario too. There is nothing above than safety and security and Amazon knows it very very well as they have learned the lesson in a very hard way.


I called the police and about 5 hours later I got a call from a detective. They told me someone was ordering cheap products off Amazon and when the package is out for delivery they wait for the person to show up. Apparently they robbed a flex driver a month before me in that neighborhood. Unfortunately the people at the wearhouse told me there is nothing they can do because flex drivers can only deal with support and I'm not allowed to talk to anyone in management because I'm not employed by Amazon.


----------



## kmatt

sofla11 said:


> True.... but a couple people had said they think that it's coming out of Miami, and this would point to that. Maybe the person who created the script was trying to sell it and sent the video as a promo, and that person posted it?
> 
> Also, I think this is far from the only "hack" out there. I'm sure many people have hacked the app in various ways. Just from rumors in my warehouse, I hear about how others are hacking the app in ways that don't match what's going on in this video.


My manual method is 10 times faster than that bullshit
hack. It's so slow.....


----------



## kmatt

limepro said:


> Unable to grab blocks on it, loads fast as hell but gives an error when you try to accept blocks.


What version?


----------



## MoMoney$

Happy halloween peeps


----------



## FlexDriver

Jess3890 said:


> I called the police and about 5 hours later I got a call from a detective. They told me someone was ordering cheap products off Amazon and when the package is out for delivery they wait for the person to show up. Apparently they robbed a flex driver a month before me in that neighborhood. Unfortunately the people at the wearhouse told me there is nothing they can do because flex drivers can only deal with support and I'm not allowed to talk to anyone in management because I'm not employed by Amazon.


There must be more than one supervisor, everyone is NOT a jerk like that who replied you like that. In our WH supervisor are just like us, they talk to us, share smoke breaks, share politics, tells jokes and what not, they are just like us, I dont know how can Vegas be different like that. You just find the right person and talk to him/her and explain, .................. believe me they can get you reactivated if want to. Good Luck!


----------



## UTX1

FlexDriver said:


> You just find the right person and talk to him/her and explain,
> believe me they can get you reactivated if want to. Good Luck!


No question about it. Just get the right word to go in the right ear.  seen it happen a time or two... 
certainly there's still someone left in Vegas that knows how things work.
Find some of those people and talk to them.


----------



## Whywork

Wow again I couldn't get a block outta las vegas wrf


----------



## Whywork

This is insane I used to get blocks like nobody's business can't get a block now to save my life


----------



## miauber1x831

Whywork said:


> This is insane I used to get blocks like nobody's business can't get a block now to save my life


Yeah, it's happening to a lot of us in different markets lately. Sucks...


----------



## flex4bmw

i know they have 40hrs/week capped but is it true that there's a 10hrs/day capped too? if so that's probably why the white vans are only working 4 days a week...

today is the first time they gave us route slips, eventho theyre pretty useless, on the slip it listed a 3hrs block for 64miles & a lilttle over 3hrs expected completion time, seriously...

also today amazon locker trolled on me, so as the support! here's the scenario: i pick up a package w/ re-written TBA# as told by the WH reps it has to be manually entered, so i did. i didnt realize twas going to a locker, anyway when i got there sure enough the bar code is invalid so i tried the re-written TBA# & machine says that it has been claimed by the customer, i'm like i have it here with me... so what i did is call support, for such situation my best decision would be just take it back which i suggested to the support but no they said wait hold on we will try to override the locker manually from here... 15mins later support says ok take it back to WH, im like WTF!!!

/end rant



chopstick said:


> Yeah I just started flex so I wanted to know what time the earliest blocks start and if it's likely to be able to get 2 blocks in per day. I have another job to be at by 5, so I guess it's not looking like 2 blocks a day will be possible.


depends, on my WH earliest is 7am(on the app it can be as early as 6am) & usually during weekdays its possible to get 7 or 8 hrs(rarely), but on weekend its not so. so if you plan to link two blocks together & then go to your other job for another 6+ hrs i wouldn't advice in doing so but its up to you.


----------



## Eggroll

I'm in Atlanta. I've had 2 Amazon Prime "Assignments", the 1st was 2hrs, the second was 4hrs. I got paid $18/hr x 6hrs + tips($13)=$121. I made 3 deliveries total, 1 during 2hr shift and 2 during 4hr shift. Spent most of my time studying.


----------



## FlexDriver

Eggroll said:


> ................................. Spent most of my time studying.


Good for you, dont depend on this gig study hard and just treat this gig as a "stipend"


----------



## flex4bmw

Eggroll said:


> I'm in Atlanta. I've had 2 Amazon Prime "Assignments", the 1st was 2hrs, the second was 4hrs. I got paid $18/hr x 6hrs + tips($13)=$121. I made 3 deliveries total, 1 during 2hr shift and 2 during 4hr shift. Spent most of my time studying.


i thought PNow is maxed at 2hrs/block? unless you link them up. thats good tho for 6hrs only 3 deliveries. for logistics thatd be at least 7hrs. & about 50 deliveries or more. PNow is really tempting but i hear thats where most of the de-activation happens & time stressful.


----------



## Shangsta

flex4bmw said:


> i thought PNow is maxed at 2hrs/block? unless you link them up. thats good tho for 6hrs only 3 deliveries. for logistics thatd be at least 7hrs. & about 50 deliveries or more. PNow is really tempting but i hear thats where most of the de-activation happens & time stressful.


Lots of misinformation here.

Prime Now has 2, 4 and 8 hour blocks depending on your location.

Prime Now even with three deliveries you are driving more than logistics with 50 packages. Each delivery is out and a round trip back to the warehouse. Most logistics deliveries are within a few miles of each other.

The downtime is interesting. Prime Now drivers often have a lot of idling at the warehouse. Logistics folks dont get to idle persay but they finish their deliveries early. If it takes you 7 hours doing logistics you are doing it wrong.

Time is a factor but logistics drivers get deactivated too, with so many packages the chances of one coming up missing is a lot higher.

Do you drive out of Georgetown or Kent?


----------



## flex4bmw

Shangsta said:


> Lots of misinformation here.
> 
> Prime Now has 2, 4 and 8 hour blocks depending on your location.
> 
> Prime Now even with three deliveries you are driving more than logistics with 50 packages. Each delivery is out and a round trip back to the warehouse. Most logistics deliveries are within a few miles of each other.
> 
> The downtime is interesting. Prime Now drivers often have a lot of idling at the warehouse. Logistics folks dont get to idle persay but they finish their deliveries early. If it takes you 7 hours doing logistics you are doing it wrong.
> 
> Time is a factor but logistics drivers get deactivated too, with so many packages the chances of one coming up missing is a lot higher.
> 
> Do you drive out of Georgetown or Kent?


i was under the impression of customers ordering PNow will received it under 2 hours thats why.
i meant 7hrs block combined just to make up the same amount of pay which is $126 even if you finish earlier.
in logistics usually the 4hrs block are well routed, but the 3 or 2hrs. are not so due to the drops are spread out & mostly go backs.

i'm in Kent, eventho i was sent all over between seattle-tacoma to deliver, i've had a route where it sent me to one location in sammamish then back to auburn, im like wth... it is what it is. at first im like wow less than 10packages for a 3hrs block, cool i'll be done in a jiff... NOT!
i prefer morning routes now, i use to pick later routes coz i dont like getting up early but now i have to coz of the 10pm grab block which are usually for the early routes.

sounds like you & i are on the same WH, is it me or the guys at the gate are confusing, one guy wants us to stop & wait before we pull in eventho usually we already knw which dock to go to during afternoons esp. for returns dock but the other guy gets mad if you stop & wait to be told, im like inside that booth you can't hardly see who it is. one time i didnt wait but i did stop but twas the guy who wants us to wait, im almost past the booth, he then shouted at me & told me to wait & got mad & the other guy is like dude what are you waiting for just go already... i like the guys after 5p when they shut one gate off, they dnt care much.


----------



## Shangsta

You are the first person at the same warehouse as me, nice!



flex4bmw said:


> i've had a route where it sent me to one location in sammamish then back to auburn, im like wth... it is what it is. at first im like wow less than 10packages for a 3hrs block, cool i'll be done in a jiff... NOT!


Dude the warehouse workers at our place are friendly but they are so lazy lol or incompetent. One of the ladies is like 75 bugging me how many packages I have. make sure you look for missorts, I give back at least one or two packages per shift because they will have me in Burien then one random package in Renton.

The 2 and 3 hour shifts I am not as lucky. I will get Kent, Maple Valley and Covington all on one trip. I stopped grabning those blocks.

Have you been able to grab blocks at 10 pm? I have not been able to lately.



flex4bmw said:


> confusing, one guy wants us to stop & wait before we pull in eventho usually we already knw which dock to go to during afternoons esp. for returns dock but the other guy gets mad if you stop & wait to be told, im like inside that booth you can't hardly see who it is. one time i didnt wait but i did stop but twas the guy who wants us to wait, im almost past the booth, he then shouted at me & told me to wait & got mad & the other guy is like dude what are you waiting for just go already


Yeah haha the black/ethopian guy is super helpful and chill. The buff middle eastern dude just loves to boss you around, once I pulled up and he was like wait. Then he was like what are you waiting for? Theres another guy whose chill, he looks European. Then there is the Mexican girl who always wears a hood, she always looks pissed like she doesnt want to be there. She is super particular about you being at the line.

I also hate when its 8 in the morning and they are like, picking up? No, I am returning packages from last night. of course I am picking up.

The night people are super chill lol one of them this black kid asked how much money I make. He was like imma about to quit this crappy job and drive fex lol.


----------



## BaitNSwitch

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> It's not good in the gardens but 3 days with no 10pm releases in doral has to be a bit frustrating! I know the feeling.
> Hopefully things change soon but something with this "slowdown" doesn't seem right?


Oh man I thought I was the only one. This thing is happening in multiple markets. Even at 10:00.02 microseconds there's no blocks. What in teh world is going on?


----------



## Jess3890

FlexDriver said:


> There must be more than one supervisor, everyone is NOT a jerk like that who replied you like that. In our WH supervisor are just like us, they talk to us, share smoke breaks, share politics, tells jokes and what not, they are just like us, I dont know how can Vegas be different like that. You just find the right person and talk to him/her and explain, .................. believe me they can get you reactivated if want to. Good Luck!


Thanks I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## Flexxx

BaitNSwitch said:


> Oh man I thought I was the only one. This thing is happening in multiple markets. Even at 10:00.02 microseconds there's no blocks. What in teh world is going on?


Are blocks being picked up that quick or are they just not releasing them?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

Flexxx said:


> Are blocks being picked up that quick or are they just not releasing them?


 Minimum blocks are being released at our location. Like last night it was only 2 blocks when we typically have 6. Been that way for about 2 or more weeks. So, there is simply too much competition and blocks are gone instantly. We've had a few nights lately with ZERO block releases, but destoob is saying Doral hasn't released any blocks at 10pm for 3days now. 
So, as I keep saying, something seems off? Can't be that slow as it's Halloween, fall time, Thanksgiving a few weeks away. Slowdown doesn't seem a viable reason.


----------



## miauber1x831

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Minimum blocks are being released at our location. Like last night it was only 2 blocks when we typically have 6. Been that way for about 2 or more weeks. So, there is simply too much competition and blocks are gone instantly. We've had a few nights lately with ZERO block releases, but destoob is saying Doral hasn't released any blocks at 10pm for 3days now.
> So, as I keep saying, something seems off? Can't be that slow as it's Halloween, fall time, Thanksgiving a few weeks away. Slowdown doesn't seem a viable reason.


I've seen a few blocks for our location while fishing the past couple of mornings, but they've all been 3 hr blocks. I don't want to make the trip to the warehouse, then possibly all the way out to Weston and then return all the way east just for $54. I hope this is not the new norm.


----------



## chopstick

So I'm in Denver. Last night I checked my phone app at 10 pm. Sure enough blocks were available for 10:30, 11 and 11:30. Guess the warehouse here in Denver starts late. Would be nice to be able to start at 8 am.

Anyway, the blocks were available for a solid 2 hours before disappearing. I didn't grab any because, today is my only off day this week.

Looks like tomorrow will be my first Flex day if I can grab a block tonight.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

miauber1x831 said:


> I've seen a few blocks for our location while fishing the past couple of mornings, but they've all been 3 hr blocks. I don't want to make the trip to the warehouse, then possibly all the way out to Weston and then return all the way east just for $54. I hope this is not the new norm.


 Even worse....the dreaded 3 hours block!  I also have no interest in those and hope they don't become "normal". 
I'm sure there are some but when it's this bad picking up blocks I simply refuse to spend hours fishing for blocks that 
are most likely out of reach for me. It also causes me to be highly agitated and frustrated so I sit it out as I have no desire
to be Amazon's *****! Yeh, a little crazy but I think most of us who have been doing it for a few months know what I mean.


----------



## detsoob

Ok so I ran into one of the white van guys down my block and stopped and ask him....
He works as an independent contract for Amazon.
Select Express & Logistics (owner of the van) at MIA5 Doral (Miami, FL)
He gets about 150 packages a day and finishes in 7-8hrs and gets paid $13 an hour
He said they have been getting more and more white vans taking up the loads these past couple of days.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

chopstick said:


> So I'm in Denver. Last night I checked my phone app at 10 pm. Sure enough blocks were available for 10:30, 11 and 11:30. Guess the warehouse here in Denver starts late. Would be nice to be able to start at 8 am.
> 
> Anyway, the blocks were available for a solid 2 hours before disappearing. I didn't grab any because, today is my only off day this week.
> 
> Looks like tomorrow will be my first Flex day if I can grab a block tonight.


 That's quiet unusual to have blocks sit around for that long? Not sure how long Denver has been up and running? Anybody know? You logistics or prime now? Or don't know yet? 

Sounds like your warehouse does the 10am to 12:30pm blocks, or slight variation on it. If that is the case those will typically be the "normal" start times. So, my guess is you're going to be doing 4 hour logistics blocks.

Good luck and good to get one under your belt as quickly as possible so you know what's what.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

detsoob said:


> Ok so I ran into one of the white van guys down my block and stopped and ask him....
> He works as an independent contract for Amazon.
> Select Express & Logistics (owner of the van) at MIA5 Doral (Miami, FL)
> He gets about 150 packages a day and finishes in 7-8hrs and gets paid $13 an hour
> He said they have been getting more and more white vans taking up the loads these past couple of days.


 Is that the first you're hearing of the white van/independent drivers at Doral? We've been doing that in the Gardens since I've been doing it. So, it's not new for us. Might be something new there and why your block releases are so few? You'll start seeing them at the warehouse and their vests will show their company names. We have several companies doing it at our location.


----------



## chopstick

I'm logistics almost certainly. Maybe the market here is not yet saturated with 9 million Flex drivers. Hopefully it stays this way.

My strategy will be to do 1 block per day, then Uber for a couple hours, then hit my regular job by 5 pm.


----------



## Shangsta

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> That's quiet unusual to have blocks sit around for that long? Not sure how long Denver has been up and running? Anybody know? You logistics or prime now? Or don't know yet?
> 
> Sounds like your warehouse does the 10am to 12:30pm blocks, or slight variation on it. If that is the case those will typically be the "normal" start times. So, my guess is you're going to be doing 4 hour logistics blocks.
> 
> Good luck and good to get one under your belt as quickly as possible so you know what's what.


Denver is newer, I feel like most of the newer warehouses start late.


----------



## Misllissa

Is anyone in Phoenix getting deliveries? I've only seen one 4 hr block since Thursday . It's been really slow for the past 3 weeks. 0 notices going out. I'm on the app 24/7


----------



## FlexDriver

Misllissa said:


> .......................... I'm on the app 24/7


You can take a nap from 12am to 6am just for a change lol


----------



## Misllissa

FlexDriver said:


> You can take a nap from 12am to 6am just for a change lol


When I first started you had to check throughout the night. They would post jobs between 2:30 and 4:30 am for the blocks between 7-8:30.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

Misllissa said:


> Is anyone in Phoenix getting deliveries? I've only seen one 4 hr block since Thursday . It's been really slow for the past 3 weeks. 0 notices going out. I'm on the app 24/7


Misllissa, are you at sky harbor or tolleson? And are you using the new version of the app, with a "check for available blocks" button on the main screen?


----------



## BaitNSwitch

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Even worse....the dreaded 3 hours block!  I also have no interest in those and hope they don't become "normal".
> I'm sure there are some but when it's this bad picking up blocks I simply refuse to spend hours fishing for blocks that
> are most likely out of reach for me. It also causes me to be highly agitated and frustrated so I sit it out as I have no desire
> to be Amazon's *****! Yeh, a little crazy but I think most of us who have been doing it for a few months know what I mean.


Nailed it Carmen. As soon as the blocks dried up, i've already started looking at other alternatives for part time earnings. They need to fix their shit.

Seeing as how the white vans are getting paid $13/hr, is it possible they are starting to replace flex with the white vans and reducing the number of Flex blocks?


----------



## limepro

BaitNSwitch said:


> Nailed it Carmen. As soon as the blocks dried up, i've already started looking at other alternatives for part time earnings. They need to fix their shit.
> 
> Seeing as how the white vans are getting paid $13/hr, is it possible they are starting to replace flex with the white vans and reducing the number of Flex blocks?


They are paying the drivers $13 which means the contract is for over $20 per hour, this isn't going to replace flex and is most likely for the holiday push.


----------



## flex4bmw

Shangsta said:


> Have you been able to grab blocks at 10 pm? I have not been able to lately.


7 days straight i was able to grab morning 4hrs block at 10pm the night before


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

BaitNSwitch said:


> Nailed it Carmen. As soon as the blocks dried up, i've already started looking at other alternatives for part time earnings. They need to fix their shit.
> 
> Seeing as how the white vans are getting paid $13/hr, is it possible they are starting to replace flex with the white vans and reducing the number of Flex blocks?


 They have always had the subcontractors doing this as far as I know. Not at every location but a lot. I think it's simply rolling out to more locations as they need it for the holidays as limepro said. 
From what i've noticed they seem to rotate the preference for flex or van drivers. One month they give the bulk of the loads to us flex drivers, next month the van drivers get the bulk. That's how it "appears" to be. 
Of course the next 2 months are not going to be the norm so anything can happen. I wasn't around last holiday season so I have no experience with it.


----------



## jester121

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Even worse....the dreaded 3 hours block!  I also have no interest in those and hope they don't become "normal".


I bet they will, probably because so many of the 4hr blocks were being done in less than 3 hours -- guarantee someone's analyzing all that stuff in an office somwhere. They won't pay $24/hr (effective) when new drivers are tripping over themselves to sign up for Flex at $18.


----------



## jester121

detsoob said:


> Ok so I ran into one of the white van guys down my block and stopped and ask him....
> He works as an independent contract for Amazon.
> Select Express & Logistics (owner of the van) at MIA5 Doral (Miami, FL)
> He gets about 150 packages a day and finishes in 7-8hrs and gets paid $13 an hour


That's in a company van with company gas/wear-n-tear, and company insurance. The $18 doesn't look quite so good in that light. Maybe UPS/Fedex aren't hiring there? I seem to recall they pay a lot more than $13/hr.


----------



## chopstick

I signed up to drive for Fedex and the pay is $150 per day, with a 6-8 hour workload, depending on your skill level. I haven't got the job yet, they are still verifying my employment history, but it looks like I will get the job.

It's good money... guaranteed... but I have to get up at 6 am every morning and be subject to random drug tests, have a boss, and the like.


----------



## FUberman

chopstick said:


> I signed up to drive for Fedex and the pay is $150 per day, with a 6-8 hour workload, depending on your skill level. I haven't got the job yet, they are still verifying my employment history, but it looks like I will get the job.
> 
> It's good money... guaranteed... but I have to get up at 6 am every morning and be subject to random drug tests, have a boss, and the like.


Do you drive their white trucks?


----------



## chopstick

I haven't started yet but yes I will be driving one of the white trucks/vans.


----------



## FlexDriver

chopstick said:


> I haven't started yet but yes I will be driving one of the white trucks/vans.


In my understanding FedEx trucks are mostly run by contractors and their pay is NOT good that is the reason they hire all year around!


----------



## FUberman

Article--"Amazon Just Killed Black Friday."

http://mashable.com/2016/11/01/amazon-black-friday-two-months/#pVmjtdsDakqF


----------



## Joe Snuffy

So, it's been over a week of this Flex stuff. Things appear to be going ok. I see the slowdown with blocks here as well, last night wasn't able to grab one as per usual. Snagged a 12:30 today at 11:55 and then was able to get a 5pm after that. Was home before 8pm on that last one.

That being said, I felt like things were going along ok, then I checked email. 6:56pm received email stating on 10/27 a package went missing. 8:20pm I respond with send me more info, I dropped a ton that day(paraphrased of course). 8:25pm I read email sent at 7:00pm also from flex, it states:

"Here is a summary of your Amazon Flex activity for last week (10/23-10/29) delivering Amazon.com parcels:


• Successful deliveries: You delivered 443 packages successfully

• Packages marked delivered but not received by customers: 0

• Reliability: You made deliveries for 10 of the 10 blocks you scheduled"

So, one of these emails is incorrect. This could get fun.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Yeah I've gotten that email and then 0 in the summery as well. Not sure where the disjunct comes from.


----------



## detsoob

So no blocks thrown today either at 10pm for MIA5 Doral (Miami, FL)

A 2 hour block was thrown at 6:30pm for 7-9pm $36 I passed on it.


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver

detsoob said:


> So no blocks thrown today either at 10pm for MIA5 Doral (Miami, FL)
> 
> A 2 hour block was thrown at 6:30pm for 7-9pm $36 I passed on it.


 Same here in the Gardens. Saw no open blocks button.


----------



## soypana

detsoob said:


> So no blocks thrown today either at 10pm for MIA5 Doral (Miami, FL)
> 
> A 2 hour block was thrown at 6:30pm for 7-9pm $36 I passed on it.


Same here... there was only an 3 hour block at 5:30pm.. No thanks.

I guess they only need us just for the re-attempts packages now.


----------



## danadiana

detsoob said:


> So no blocks thrown today either at 10pm for MIA5 Doral (Miami, FL)
> 
> A 2 hour block was thrown at 6:30pm for 7-9pm $36 I passed on it.


Drivers are getting wise to the 2 hr blocks, I've seen several of them go up then expire, then I'll see a 3 hr go up after that. I won't take the 2 hr, ever, but I'll do the 3 hr. For me it's like 4 hr in the morning and 3 hr in the evening, and the 3 hr is the same driving distance of the 4 hr.


----------



## Paperthinhymn21

danadiana said:


> Drivers are getting wise to the 2 hr blocks, I've seen several of them go up then expire, then I'll see a 3 hr go up after that. I won't take the 2 hr, ever, but I'll do the 3 hr. For me it's like 4 hr in the morning and 3 hr in the evening, and the 3 hr is the same driving distance of the 4 hr.


Exact thing happened to me yesterday. Finished my morning block then chilled at the warehouse til I saw a 2hr block. Let it go then minutes later grabbed a 3 hour and probably took the exact route they would've given me for the 2 hour lol


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

I only worked 3 blocks yesterday. I think I'm going to sue.

I only made over $900 this past week. I think I'm going to sue.

They made me drive all over the city but compensated me with money. I think I'm going to sue.

They told me to deliver with a SMILE. I think I'm going to sue.

They promised me I could work when I wanted to and I did. I think I'm going to sue.

They allow me to discover parts of my city while listening to my radio. I think I'm going to sue.

They gave me the option to take a particular route or get at the end of the line. I think I'm going to sue.

They treat me like an independent contractor. I think I'm going to sue.

They make me not like the 9 to 5 anymore. I think I'm going to sue.

They turned me into an aggressive driver and it's fun. I think I'm going to sue.


----------



## FlexDriver

I am Cornholio!!! said:


> I only worked 3 blocks yesterday. I think I'm going to sue.
> 
> I only made over $900 this past week. I think I'm going to sue.
> 
> They made me drive all over the city but compensated me with money. I think I'm going to sue.
> 
> They told me to deliver with a SMILE. I think I'm going to sue.
> 
> They promised me I could work when I wanted to and I did. I think I'm going to sue.
> 
> They allow me to discover parts of my city while listening to my radio. I think I'm going to sue.
> 
> They gave me the option to take a particular route or get at the end of the line. I think I'm going to sue.
> 
> They treat me like an independent contractor. I think I'm going to sue.
> 
> They make me not like the 9 to 5 anymore. I think I'm going to sue.
> 
> They turned me into an aggressive driver and it's fun. I think I'm going to sue.


Where have you been, you came after a long time. I think I'm going to sue.


----------



## FlexZone

Took October off to get a break, How's it going.


----------



## miauber1x831

CarmenFlexDriver said:


> Same here in the Gardens. Saw no open blocks button.


This blows...


----------



## Basmati

I haven't been able to pick up a logistics shift from Doral in over a week. And I am excessively persistent. Most days I will refresh the screen for around 5 hours. Despite that tho, it has been 8 days since I've got a block. I've seen a few pop up at random times every day but they are always gone before I can grab them. Usually gone before I can even hit the first button to start the process. 
I'm feeling very discouraged in Miami. I can't continue investing hours every day and ending up with nothing.


----------



## BaitNSwitch

It's not just Miami Basmati, it's happening here in Chicago too.


----------



## Whywork

Hopefully shifts pick up with the holiday season here approaching


----------



## PhoenixFlex

Basmati said:


> I haven't been able to pick up a logistics shift from Doral in over a week. And I am excessively persistent. Most days I will refresh the screen for around 5 hours. Despite that tho, it has been 8 days since I've got a block. I've seen a few pop up at random times every day but they are always gone before I can grab them. Usually gone before I can even hit the first button to start the process.
> I'm feeling very discouraged in Miami. I can't continue investing hours every day and ending up with nothing.


It seems slower at sky harbor too, although that might be partially because the 10pm blocks have been scarce of late. Hard to know when to be on the lookout.


----------



## konoplya

PhoenixFlex said:


> It seems slower at sky harbor too, although that might be partially because the 10pm blocks have been scarce of late. Hard to know when to be on the lookout.


they released only one block time last night at tolleson as well. my app lagged by half a second and when i clicked to grab it it was gone. been clocking the app since about 5am this morning, no released blocks at all. they probably hired too many drivers and many of them prescheduled so the up for grabs blocks are slim.


----------



## Fibonacci's sequins

Okay guys, I need some advice - should I go back after 4 hours to the warehouse when I have undeliverable packages or should I keep trying to finish the rest of the route?I have about 1 hr left and 35 packages (somehow I ended up with 74 again).

Edit: up to 80. :/ found 6 that didn't make it to the itinerary.


----------



## Fibonacci's sequins

konoplya said:


> they released only one block time last night at tolleson as well. my app lagged by half a second and when i clicked to grab it it was gone. been clocking the app since about 5am this morning, no released blocks at all. they probably hired too many drivers and many of them prescheduled so the up for grabs blocks are slim.


I got a 9am at 8:16


----------



## Shangsta

flex4bmw said:


> 7 days straight i was able to grab morning 4hrs block at 10pm the night before


Yeah? I used to get them all the time. Now I am only getting evening blocks. i


Fibonacci's sequins said:


> Okay guys, I need some advice - should I go back after 4 hours to the warehouse when I have undeliverable packages or should I keep trying to finish the rest of the route?I have about 1 hr left and 35 packages (somehow I ended up with 74 again).


Thats an awful lot. They used to say you could return packages after your block time was over but our latest contract suggest not attempting deliveries can lead to deactivation.

How many miles are you driving on your deliveries? I know 74 is a lot but I am wondering if you could cut time somehow.


----------



## Fibonacci's sequins

Shangsta said:


> Yeah? I used to get them all the time. Now I am only getting evening blocks. i
> 
> Thats an awful lot. They used to say you could return packages after your block time was over but our latest contract suggest not attempting deliveries can lead to deactivation.
> 
> How many miles are you driving on your deliveries? I know 74 is a lot but I am wondering if you could cut time somehow.


So far I've driven 35 today but I had about 20 apartment deliveries so it slowed me down significantly. Those are the undeliverables because last time I left one there it was stolen so I can't do that again.


----------



## Misllissa

PhoenixFlex said:


> Misllissa, are you at sky harbor or tolleson? And are you using the new version of the app, with a "check for available blocks" button on the main screen?


I am at Tolleson . I can't figure out how to pick up sky Harbor. They sent me a new link to download last week after I lost my phone but it looks like the same version I've always used.
When I open the app its


----------



## Misllissa

Misllissa said:


> I am at Tolleson . I can't figure out how to pick up sky Harbor. They sent me a new link to download last week after I lost my phone but it looks like the same version I've always used.
> When I open the app its


Version 3.0.3921.0


----------



## konoplya

Fibonacci's sequins said:


> I got a 9am at 8:16


good for you. i don't know how you did it, because between 5 and 9 i was clocking the app religiously and didn't see anything come up.


----------



## FlexDriver

konoplya said:


> good for you. i don't know how you did it, because between 5 and 9 i was clocking the app religiously and didn't see anything come up.


Look at her Avatar, she can do anything she wants!


----------



## Fibonacci's sequins

FlexDriver said:


> Look at her Avatar, she can do anything she wants!


Haha except get a decent route evidently.


----------



## sammyquestion

Fibonacci's sequins said:


> Haha except get a decent route evidently.


Did you ask the leasing office if they accepted packages for residents or did you try to deliver all 20 to each apartment? I'm out of Tolleson as well and the most I had taken out at once was 67 and that was my first week. I won't take more than 45-50 now. Don't let the dock workers guilt you into taking more than that. I swear they are trained to strong arm flex drivers in to taking as many packages as they can force down your throat. They salivate when a flex driver pulls up in an SUV and curse under their breath when they see a sentra drive in. If they give you any crap then ask for Brandon or Tim. They are really cool blue vesters.


----------



## Fibonacci's sequins

sammyquestion said:


> Did you ask the leasing office if they accepted packages for residents or did you try to deliver all 20 to each apartment? I'm out of Tolleson as well and the most I had taken out at once was 67 and that was my first week. I won't take more than 45-50 now. Don't let the dock workers guilt you into taking more than that. I swear they are trained to strong arm flex drivers in to taking as many packages as they can force down your throat. They salivate when a flex driver pulls up in an SUV and curse under their breath when they see a sentra drive in. If they give you any crap then ask for Brandon or Tim. They are really cool blue vesters.


I went to 3 different complexes and only 1 was willing to take packages (only 2 deliveries and the customer wasn't home.) I asked at the other ones (before knocking on a billion doors) they said no. I was trying to just ditch the rest at the dock after 60 and she hopped outta nowhere and started scolding me. She was also telling me how to organize and stack them! I was so close to freaking out on her. I asked to speak with a manager and some Hispanic kid with a yellow vest showed up anf asked what the issue was, i asked if he was a manager and he said yes (pretty sure he was full of crap) got the same old tune - take or reject. I just rearranged and left. I have a Jeep so they constantly try their hardest to sardine my vehicle. Yeah, Brandon and Tim were no where to be found.


----------



## sammyquestion

Fibonacci's sequins said:


> I went to 3 different complexes and only 1 was willing to take packages (only 2 deliveries and the customer wasn't home.) I asked at the other ones (before knocking on a billion doors) they said no. I was trying to just ditch the rest at the dock after 60 and she hopped outta nowhere and started scolding me. She was also telling me how to organize and stack them! I was so close to freaking out on her. I asked to speak with a manager and some Hispanic kid with a yellow vest showed up anf asked what the issue was, i asked if he was a manager and he said yes (pretty sure he was full of crap) got the same old tune - take or reject. I just rearranged and left. I have a Jeep so they constantly try their hardest to sardine my vehicle. Yeah, Brandon and Tim were no where to be found.


Yeah, I think your jeep is the problem. They probably think you can fit 100 packages in there easily. I drive a Prius and with the back seats folded down I can fit 50 small to medium size packages in there. I'll put the envelopes in the front seat in a tote I carry, but they tried last week to get me to fill my front seat with boxes. I told them I didn't want boxes flying in my face if someone were to t-bone me and that was the end of it. Try to fill your jeep with the large boxes that don't fit in the orange bags first. They take up more space so your car fills up faster. I loaded up about 12 large boxes and two orange bags into my car for a total of 26 packages the other day. The next driver after me got a short route as well because he took my leftovers. We gotta take care of each other cuz Amazon won't lol.


----------



## Fibonacci's sequins

sammyquestion said:


> Yeah, I think your jeep is the problem. They probably think you can fit 100 packages in there easily. I drive a Prius and with the back seats folded down I can fit 50 small to medium size packages in there. I'll put the envelopes in the front seat in a tote I carry, but they tried last week to get me to fill my front seat with boxes. I told them I didn't want boxes flying in my face if someone were to t-bone me and that was the end of it. Try to fill your jeep with the large boxes that don't fit in the orange bags first. They take up more space so your car fills up faster. I loaded up about 12 large boxes and two orange bags into my car for a total of 26 packages the other day. The next driver after me got a short route as well because he took my leftovers. We gotta take care of each other cuz Amazon won't lol.


Well hopefully I park next to you next time! Lol but I love my jeep! I definitely can't fit 100 unless they're all small or medium. I think you're right. I once took a package that was 10ft long and about 1 foot wide, they had been trying to get someone able to fit it all day. I pretty much always end up with packages in the front because I'd rather not constantly argue with them. I've been trying to load up and run but got the short straw. Would you have taken them or forfeit? Idk what to do when I get the ultimatum, I don't want to be deactivated so I fold like a wee accordion.
Thanks for the advice!


----------



## JayDallas

Anyone know where is the downtown utx4 warehouse


----------



## Shangsta

Fibonacci's sequins said:


> Well hopefully I park next to you next time! Lol but I love my jeep! I definitely can't fit 100 unless they're all small or medium. I think you're right. I once took a package that was 10ft long and about 1 foot wide, they had been trying to get someone able to fit it all day. I pretty much always end up with packages in the front because I'd rather not constantly argue with them. I've been trying to load up and run but got the short straw. Would you have taken them or forfeit? Idk what to do when I get the ultimatum, I don't want to be deactivated so I fold like a wee accordion.
> Thanks for the advice!


I am all for taking a reasonable amount of packages but I also explain reasonable exceptions like having a car seat. They understand I cant leave it at the warehouse and work with me.

If I ever give a package back for not fitting, I try to make sure it is an apartment, especially 2nd or 3rd floor apartments.


----------



## sammyquestion

Fibonacci's sequins said:


> Well hopefully I park next to you next time! Lol but I love my jeep! I definitely can't fit 100 unless they're all small or medium. I think you're right. I once took a package that was 10ft long and about 1 foot wide, they had been trying to get someone able to fit it all day. I pretty much always end up with packages in the front because I'd rather not constantly argue with them. I've been trying to load up and run but got the short straw. Would you have taken them or forfeit? Idk what to do when I get the ultimatum, I don't want to be deactivated so I fold like a wee accordion.
> Thanks for the advice!


You're welcome. I've never been told to take everything or forfeit. I just fill up my car until I hit around 45-48 package and leave. They don't say anything most of the time, but from time to time I have gotten attitude from some of the dock workers. You may have noticed that they are younger kids and they spend most of their time flirting with each other. I have had to yell at them to push the bags forward on several occasions. I would just try to go in unnoticed and get out fast. They are so disorganized with door assignments over there that I seriously doubt that they could track you down and deactivate you, but be careful none the less.


----------



## Young ST

I've had 30-60 packages for a 4 hr block... they been hooking it up lately or its slow...all routes have been pretty easy...just go with the flow... u can fit more than you think...


----------



## Fibonacci's sequins

Young ST said:


> I've had 30-60 packages for a 4 hr block... they been hooking it up lately or its slow...all routes have been pretty easy...just go with the flow... u can fit more than you think...


What I can fit and what I can safely fit are different. My jeep was packed. I ended up stacking themy on the passengers side.


----------



## Fibonacci's sequins

Shangsta said:


> I am all for taking a reasonable amount of packages but I also explain reasonable exceptions like having a car seat. They understand I cant leave it at the warehouse and work with me.
> 
> If I ever give a package back for not fitting, I try to make sure it is an apartment, especially 2nd or 3rd floor apartments.


Omg, out of all of the Apts I had maybe 4 that weren't on the 2nd or 3rd floor. I wore a long sleeve shirt because I was cold this morning. Bad idea.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Fibonacci's sequins said:


> I ended up stacking themy on the passengers side.


What's wrong with that? I always try to fit as much as I can in the front seat, saves a lot of time from having to go in the back seat or trunk.


----------



## Fibonacci's sequins

They can fly off of the seat and hit you or obstruct your shifter. Happened to before. Which is why I try to avoid it. It's unsafe after a point.


----------



## Shangsta

Fibonacci's sequins said:


> They can fly off of the seat and hit you or obstruct your shifter. Happened to before. Which is why I try to avoid it. It's unsafe after a point.


When I use the front I put boxes on the ground and envelopes on the seat so the boxes dont hit me. Use whatever works for you.


----------



## Whywork

This not being able to get a block is pissing me off


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Whywork said:


> This not being able to get a block is pissing me off


This must be on your side, I've been able to fine, though I don't know about Sunday night since I didn't work Monday....


----------



## Flexxx

Fibonacci's sequins said:


> They can fly off of the seat and hit you or obstruct your shifter. Happened to before. Which is why I try to avoid it. It's unsafe after a point.


Only if you drive erratically...


----------



## konoplya

Flexxx said:


> Only if you drive erratically...


i think she means during an accident. same reason many refuse to do that at my warehouse as well.


----------



## ndnpaula

sammyquestion said:


> You're welcome. I've never been told to take everything or forfeit. I just fill up my car until I hit around 45-48 package and leave. They don't say anything most of the time, but from time to time I have gotten attitude from some of the dock workers. You may have noticed that they are younger kids and they spend most of their time flirting with each other. I have had to yell at them to push the bags forward on several occasions. I would just try to go in unnoticed and get out fast. They are so disorganized with door assignments over there that I seriously doubt that they could track you down and deactivate you, but be careful none the less.


I'm in Las Vegas area. I was taught that we were supposed to go the warehouse people to check out before leaving the warehouse. They have also been giving me 60-70 packages with 30 packages in apartments. There are times I just want to scan 45-50 packages and leave without checking out.

Also, many times for apartments deliveries, I returned the packages because nobody is home and there are no safe place to leave the package. And then I got an email from Amazon saying that I was supposed to make "an effort to contact the customer". That will take more time to contact each customer. How do you guys contact the customer? Do you call them or leave a note for them or just return the packages without contacting them?


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

I got the 'make an effort' thing once. Since then, which has only been like three-four cases, I've simply called them through the app (regardless on if they pick up). I figure that's good enough since Amazon should have a record of that.


----------



## Shangsta

CatchyMusicLover said:


> I got the 'make an effort' thing once. Since then, which has only been like three-four cases, I've simply called them through the app (regardless on if they pick up). I figure that's good enough since Amazon should have a record of that.


I found out you just need to call and let it ring twice. Thats it


----------



## UTX1

JayDallas said:


> Anyone know where is the downtown utx4 warehouse


If someone replied, "I think it's Downtown", wouldn't you just stop and stare at them ?


----------



## Fibonacci's sequins

Flexxx said:


> Only if you drive erratically...


I'm not talking about a few packages on the passengers seat, I mean stacked up above/at shoulder height just to accommodate the load. It doesn't take much to tip them. And yes, in an accident as well. I can't control how other people drive, only try to drive as safe as possible, which includes avoiding stacking packages in such a way.


----------



## MoMoney$

Shangsta said:


> I found out you just need to call and let it ring twice. Thats it


Actions like this is what's gonna mess it up for all of us man! Soon they will require someone to answer or leave a VM or 2 calls... :/


----------



## MoMoney$

I am Cornholio!!! said:


> I only worked 3 blocks yesterday. I think I'm going to sue.
> 
> I only made over $900 this past week. I think I'm going to sue.
> 
> They made me drive all over the city but compensated me with money. I think I'm going to sue.
> 
> They told me to deliver with a SMILE. I think I'm going to sue.
> 
> They promised me I could work when I wanted to and I did. I think I'm going to sue.
> 
> They allow me to discover parts of my city while listening to my radio. I think I'm going to sue.
> 
> They gave me the option to take a particular route or get at the end of the line. I think I'm going to sue.
> 
> They treat me like an independent contractor. I think I'm going to sue.
> 
> They make me not like the 9 to 5 anymore. I think I'm going to sue.
> 
> They turned me into an aggressive driver and it's fun. I think I'm going to sue.


----------



## Shangsta

MoMoney$ said:


> Actions like this is what's gonna mess it up for all of us man! Soon they will require someone to answer or leave a VM or 2 calls... :/


They cant require someone to answer. I found out you get that message when you dont call call thru the app, I called someone using the number on the box and still got the warning email.

If you make an attempt to call thru the app that satisfied what Amazon ask. Time is money, leaving a voicemail for them to call me back on my personal phone? No thanks


----------



## MoMoney$

Shangsta said:


> They cant require someone to answer. I found out you get that message when you dont call call thru the app, I called someone using the number on the box and still got the warning email.
> 
> If you make an attempt to call thru the app that satisfied what Amazon ask. Time is money, leaving a voicemail for them to call me back on my personal phone? No thanks


I don't have any instructions to ask customers to call on my personal phone. When did they ask that?

If they can detect that a call was made through app, they can't detect that you disconnected after 2 rings?


----------



## miauber1x831

Yeah, there's a reason they mask the phone number on both ends: anonymity. I'm curious as to why I haven't received one of those e-mails you all are talking about. I've had undeliverable packages at apartments many, many times and never once tried calling, and still no e-mail.


----------



## FlexDriver

Shangsta said:


> They cant require someone to answer. I found out you get that message when you dont call call thru the app, I called someone using the number on the box and still got the warning email.
> 
> If you make an attempt to call thru the app that satisfied what Amazon ask. Time is money, leaving a voicemail for them to call me back on my personal phone? No thanks


That could be your personal experience, I definitely beg to differ, I got a warning even talking to them, how come just ringing twice will do it all! Again that could be my personal experience lol


----------



## Shangsta

MoMoney$ said:


> I don't have any instructions to ask customers to call on my personal phone. When did they ask that?
> 
> If they can detect that a call was made through app, they can't detect that you disconnected after 2 rings?


The instructions are to contact customer when you attempt delivery, if you dont do it thru the app its as if you didnt contact them at all.

You think amazon goes through enough trouble to see how long the phone rang when you called?


----------



## Shangsta

FlexDriver said:


> I got a warning even talking to them,


What was your warning for? You would only get a warning if you didnt contact them via the app


----------



## FlexDriver

Shangsta said:


> What was your warning for? You would only get a warning if you didnt contact them via the app


I cannot disclose why I got warning on this forum but I did got warning even talking to them! I am pretty sure that ringing twice will NOT gonna do any good IMO


----------



## miauber1x831

FlexDriver said:


> I cannot disclose why I got warning on this forum but I did got warning even talking to them! I am pretty sure that ringing twice will NOT gonna do any good IMO


Well then the warning wasn't for not attempting to contact them lol


----------



## FlexDriver

miauber1x831 said:


> Well then the warning wasn't for not attempting to contact them lol


True very true! I disrespected Honorable His Royal Highness Conquer of Online Shopping Mr.Bezos the great by NOT writing these words before his name!

Update: May be I will get some extra blocks after all this "buttering"


----------



## sofla11

Shangsta said:


> I found out you just need to call and let it ring twice. Thats it


Ahhhh maybe that's why I got that email for a customer whose phone was going straight to voicemail (voicemail box not set up yet). Never had a chance to ring.


----------



## FlexDriver

sofla11 said:


> Ahhhh maybe that's why I got that email for a customer whose phone was going straight to voicemail (voicemail box not set up yet). Never had a chance to ring.


Good one! sofla 11


----------



## konoplya

so this new update is again garbage. they removed the 4 digit codes from the stops in the itinerary and replaced them with just numbers, #1, #2, etc. can't even sort manually now when the itinerary messes up when I stack packages in order in my car. it's like these people are purposely making it harder for us to do what we do.

anyone got a link to a previous version? please pm me.


----------



## FlexDriver

konoplya said:


> anyone got a link to a previous version? please pm me.


PM


----------



## Young ST

Wow all this complaining... its great... like my old boss would say, Things have a way of working themselves out... all you lazy people will fall off and get fed up with the app or whatever else....more for us... Just hit 39hrs.... Next 2 days dont even need to check the app....


----------



## FlexDriver

Young ST said:


> Wow all this complaining..... all you lazy people will fall off and get fed up with the app or whatever else....more for us... Just hit 39hrs.... Next 2 days dont even need to check the app....


You don't have to prove in your every post that you are a jerk! We all know that.
All of your post are only BS, Bragging and stupidity............. period, I don't get mad easily but you do have a quality of making people angry.


----------



## J.F.R.

Young ST said:


> Wow all this complaining... its great... like my old boss would say, Things have a way of working themselves out... all you lazy people will fall off and get fed up with the app or whatever else....more for us... Just hit 39hrs.... Next 2 days dont even need to check the app....


Humble yourself........ Today you can be doing 40hr weeks and then get reduced to 8 or less....... One thing is to be appreciative for what you are being blessed with, another is to mock those who have had problems getting hrs due to low block counts from Amazon.

It's not healthy and not good at all. Humble yourself and always help others, never put anyone down as the world definitely has a way of always working it self out......

Peace


----------



## soypana

Young ST said:


> Wow all this complaining... its great... like my old boss would say, Things have a way of working themselves out... all you lazy people will fall off and get fed up with the app or whatever else....more for us... Just hit 39hrs.... Next 2 days dont even need to check the app....


Enjoy while it last buddy. I was like you making 40 hours a week when amazon Flex started in my city. Now it's saturated with drivers, They barely release open blocks now and when they do, they are gone in less than a second.. So you have to be refreshing the app all day long to get an open block. I'm lucky if i make 20 hours a week now.

You probably are in an area that is not saturated with drivers yet. So yeah make the most of it.


----------



## Young ST

oh I am.... bwhhhaahhaha... good to see all you being miserable tho... like move on if it's so bad...

just think of the type of the people who you see pull up.... not the most employable people anyway... I think it's a long history of woe is me and everyone is against me... and things never go my way wah wah... soon as I can't get hours I need I'm not gonna complain online all day lol ...... getting it while it lasts and out before the Christmas rush... have fun with my blocks then


----------



## Young ST

FlexDriver said:


> You don't have to prove in your every post that you are a jerk! We all know that.
> All of your post are only BS, Bragging and stupidity............. period, I don't get mad easily but you do have a quality of making people angry.


I've never BS on here either bruhhhh


----------



## Fibonacci's sequins

Young ST said:


> oh I am.... bwhhhaahhaha... good to see all you being miserable tho... like move on if it's so bad...
> 
> just think of the type of the people who you see pull up.... not the most employable people anyway... I think it's a long history of woe is me and everyone is against me... and things never go my way wah wah... soon as I can't get hours I need I'm not gonna complain online all day lol ...... getting it while it lasts and out before the Christmas rush... have fun with my blocks then


 Complaining about people complaining doesn't validate your point. As for Flex people being unemployable, that's just a generalization, I go to school full time and can't meet the time commitment of most other jobs, even within my degree field. I'm glad your doing well and I hope you continue to be successful.


----------



## houstonflexdriver

does anyone know if iphone app is working in houston?


----------



## MoMoney$

konoplya said:


> so this new update is again garbage. they removed the 4 digit codes from the stops in the itinerary and replaced them with just numbers, #1, #2, etc. can't even sort manually now when the itinerary messes up when I stack packages in order in my car. it's like these people are purposely making it harder for us to do what we do.
> 
> anyone got a link to a previous version? please pm me.


Which one is this so we can all avoid it


----------



## Pdxflex

Portland, Oregon - Logistics

First off, thank you for all of the great information in this thread. My first block is tomorrow at 4 pm in Portland. Pretty sure it's Logistics - 4 hour blocks.

I don't know where the warehouse is and only shows an hour ahead of start time. I'm concerned about my drive time. Can anyone give me the address? I contacted support and got a generic response. If you don't want to post address, cross streets would be great. I did read it's in the Industrial area on another post, but not sure where that is and I'd like to map it for mt drive time. 
Also, I read another post that mentioned a Hillsboro warehouse. Is there more than one pick up warehouse for Portland area? Thank you for your help.


----------



## konoplya

MoMoney$ said:


> Which one is this so we can all avoid it


the latest one. just don't update.


----------



## FlexDriver

konoplya said:


> the latest one. just don't update.


v3.0.4167


----------



## konoplya

FlexDriver said:


> v3.0.4167


i think that one is actually the one prior. i don't remember exact numbers, but my update had 42 in it.

found it elsewhere: the version i'm talking about is 3.0.4207.0


----------



## FlexDriver

konoplya said:


> i think that one is actually the one prior. i don't remember exact numbers, but my update had 42 in it.
> found it elsewhere: the version i'm talking about is 3.0.4207.0


The one I have mentioned is the latest one on Flex website and on my phone! Maybe is different here in our market


----------



## konoplya

FlexDriver said:


> The one I have mentioned is the latest one on Flex website and on my phone! Maybe is different here in our market


yeah thats the one i had before the update and it updated to the 4207. i didn't know you could download the app from flex website.


----------



## Shangsta

Pdxflex said:


> Portland, Oregon - Logistics
> 
> First off, thank you for all of the great information in this thread. My first block is tomorrow at 4 pm in Portland. Pretty sure it's Logistics - 4 hour blocks.
> 
> I don't know where the warehouse is and only shows an hour ahead of start time. I'm concerned about my drive time. Can anyone give me the address? I contacted support and got a generic response. If you don't want to post address, cross streets would be great. I did read it's in the Industrial area on another post, but not sure where that is and I'd like to map it for mt drive time.
> Also, I read another post that mentioned a Hillsboro warehouse. Is there more than one pick up warehouse for Portland area? Thank you for your help.


A lot of our Portland logistics drivers havent posted often lately because a lack of blocks. I am not sure how far you are from Portland but if its reasonable (less than 30) just start navigating right when you are an hour from your start time. Even if its hidden, 30 minutes is more than enough time to ask someone nearby where to go.


----------



## FlexDriver

konoplya said:


> yeah thats the one i had before the update and it updated to the 4207. i didn't know you could download the app from flex website.


Oh yes on Screen #7 http://tinyurl.com/hk96g3k


----------



## Young ST

Fibonacci's sequins said:


> Complaining about people complaining doesn't validate your point. As for Flex people being unemployable, that's just a generalization, I go to school full time and can't meet the time commitment of most other jobs, even within my degree field. I'm glad your doing well and I hope you continue to be successful.


Exactly.... you're not employable lol....

and your complaining about me complaining about people complaining....

I hope everyone knows this is just temporary lol.... Why would Amazon want random people delivering their packages?! White Vans are coming for your "jobs" people lol!


----------



## Sweitzeram

Young ST said:


> Exactly.... you're not employable lol....
> 
> and your complaining about me complaining about people complaining....
> 
> I hope everyone knows this is just temporary lol.... Why would Amazon want random people delivering their packages?! White Vans are coming for your "jobs" people lol!


Because it's more efficient and cost effective... Flex is expanding much quicker than the "white vans". Why would anyone use uber or lyft where "random" people pick them up?


----------



## CatchyMusicLover

Indeed, if you think how much it costs to ship a single 15 pound package, multiple it by many of those, and you can see why this is and extremely good deal for them.


----------



## Fibonacci's sequins

Young ST said:


> Exactly.... you're not employable lol....
> 
> and your complaining about me complaining about people complaining....
> 
> I hope everyone knows this is just temporary lol.... Why would Amazon want random people delivering their packages?! White Vans are coming for your "jobs" people lol!


I was responding and questioning, not complaining. Just curious about your attitude towards your peers. Not being able to work certain hours does not make me unemployable though lol it makes finding jobs outside of school harder but that's all. I haven't seen anyone suggest that this is a permanent position either. Anyway, have a good day!


----------



## PhoenixFlex

/ignore trolls


----------



## Sweitzeram

PhoenixFlex said:


> /ignore trolls


Early morning fishing for you?


----------



## PhoenixFlex

Sweitzeram said:


> Early morning fishing for you?


Yeah got a 930 about 10 min ago, you?


----------



## Sweitzeram

PhoenixFlex said:


> Yeah got a 930 about 10 min ago, you?


Same thing. Must have been a small block dump and not someone forfeiting a block.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

Sweitzeram said:


> Same thing. Must have been a small block dump and not someone forfeiting a block.


Sounds like. I heard what's her name with all the tattoos say volume should be picking up next week.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

Sweitzeram said:


> Same thing. Must have been a small block dump and not someone forfeiting a block.


BTW did you deliver in the rain last night? Can't imagine that's very fun in Phoenix, where people don't know how to drive in it! I took the night off to see Dr. Strange.


----------



## Sweitzeram

PhoenixFlex said:


> BTW did you deliver in the rain last night? Can't imagine that's very fun in Phoenix, where people don't know how to drive in it! I took the night off to see Dr. Strange.


No... I had a 930 am block yesterday as well and didn't try to snag an afternoon one when I saw the rain coming in.


----------



## FlexDriver

Customer tends to tip more when they see a driver delivering in the rain, I never miss any work day due to rain.


----------



## Sweitzeram

FlexDriver said:


> Customer tends to tip more when they see a driver delivering in the rain, I never miss any work day due to rain.


We do logistics so it just makes it harder with the same pay.


----------



## FlexDriver

Sweitzeram said:


> We do logistics so it just makes it harder with the same pay.


I can understand that, 6-7 vs 40-60 but we drive a lot they are spread all over though.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

FlexDriver said:


> I can understand that, 6-7 vs 40-60 but we drive a lot they are spread all over though.


Well not always 40-60. Had 15 the night before last, because the neighborhood was far away and they need to budget time for bringing undeliverables back. But 40ish is most common.


----------



## unoplank

Pdxflex said:


> Portland, Oregon - Logistics
> 
> First off, thank you for all of the great information in this thread. My first block is tomorrow at 4 pm in Portland. Pretty sure it's Logistics - 4 hour blocks.
> 
> I don't know where the warehouse is and only shows an hour ahead of start time. I'm concerned about my drive time. Can anyone give me the address? I contacted support and got a generic response. If you don't want to post address, cross streets would be great. I did read it's in the Industrial area on another post, but not sure where that is and I'd like to map it for mt drive time.
> Also, I read another post that mentioned a Hillsboro warehouse. Is there more than one pick up warehouse for Portland area? Thank you for your help.


Are you assigned to DPD1? If so it is at 3610 NW St Helens Rd, Portland OR 97210. Takes me about 25 min to get there on the weekend and 40-45 min during traffic. I usually drive there from Hillsboro.

Good luck!


----------



## Pdxflex

unoplank said:


> Are you assigned to DPD1? If so it is at 3610 NW St Helens Rd, Portland OR 97210. Takes me about 25 min to get there on the weekend and 40-45 min during traffic. I usually drive there from Hillsboro.
> 
> Good luck!


Thank you so much! This is incredibly helpful. 
I actually don't know which one I'm assigned to and I can't figure out where it shows in the app.
I'm in Hillsboro too. Do you know if there's more than one pickup warehouse in our area?


----------



## unoplank

Pdxflex said:


> Thank you so much! This is incredibly helpful.
> I actually don't know which one I'm assigned to and I can't figure out where it shows in the app.
> I'm in Hillsboro too. Do you know if there's more than one pickup warehouse in our area?


I was only given the one option when I activated, so not sure what is available now. I just activated last month, so should be accurate.


----------



## Rosio

Pdxflex said:


> Thank you so much! This is incredibly helpful.
> I actually don't know which one I'm assigned to and I can't figure out where it shows in the app.
> I'm in Hillsboro too. Do you know if there's more than one pickup warehouse in our area?


Mine shows up when I click on one of the grey dots in my calendar.


----------



## jester121

They flip warehouse availability on and off as needed all the time, so it may or may not be the same.

When you're stalking for available blocks, it shows the pickup pin location right on the map, did you not see that?


----------



## PhoenixFlex

Did anyone with the new app in the pilot program get any "reserved" offers? Haven't seen that at all yet.


----------



## Uber48208

Here's a working list of all Amazon warehouses (note: some are just distribution centers, not facilities where Flex drivers work out of... read carefully) ... sharing for guys like Pdxflex and others who are new and wondering where current warehouses are...

Hey PDX, the Hillsboro one you were asking about is listed in here as well...

http://www.mwpvl.com/html/amazon_com.html


----------



## PhoenixFlex

Uber48208 said:


> Here's a working list of all Amazon warehouses (note: some are just distribution centers, not facilities where Flex drivers work out of... read carefully) ... sharing for guys like Pdxflex and others who are new and wondering where current warehouses are...
> 
> Hey PDX, the Hillsboro one you were asking about is listed in here as well...
> 
> http://www.mwpvl.com/html/amazon_com.html


Some small distribution centers, of course, do have flex logistics and prime now drivers, like sky harbor in phoenix.


----------



## konoplya

Uber48208 said:


> Here's a working list of all Amazon warehouses (note: some are just distribution centers, not facilities where Flex drivers work out of... read carefully) ... sharing for guys like Pdxflex and others who are new and wondering where current warehouses are...
> 
> Hey PDX, the Hillsboro one you were asking about is listed in here as well...
> 
> http://www.mwpvl.com/html/amazon_com.html


very cool and interesting list. apparently our warehouse is the largest they have worldwide.


----------



## Myrney

FlexDriver said:


> I can understand that, 6-7 vs 40-60 but we drive a lot they are spread all over though.


The problem with Logistics is that we will get rated down if their packages are wet or deteriorating as a result of moisture. The contents of the packages need to be protected at all times. Thank God it only rains like 10 days a year in Los Angeles


----------



## Shangsta

After only getting offered bs 2 hour blocks I got my first 8 am block in 10 days and an assigned block Tuesday. Sounds like things are picking up again


----------



## Flexxx




----------



## flex4bmw

Yesterday was bad on my first 4hrs. block it had an amazon pop up drop locations, i had no idea what it was, i thought twas a locker & was adddress to the mall. I went around the mall for at least 30 minutes, I couldn't find that damn locker. As I was roaming around i stop by at one of the Amazon products booth & came to find out that was the place I was looking for... fml!

Then my 2nd 4hrs block, its like a 3hrs block go backs routes so spread out that I drove at least 100miles for 20 packages. but if it was 3hrs block it wouldn't be worth it.

/end rant

Today I'm at 38hrs. for the week(sun-sat), will try to maxed it & see if there's really a 40hrs. capped, just need 1 more 3hrs. block


----------



## Sweitzeram

Myrney said:


> The problem with Logistics is that we will get rated down if their packages are wet or deteriorating as a result of moisture. The contents of the packages need to be protected at all times. Thank God it only rains like 10 days a year in Los Angeles


We shouldn't be? I'd be pissed if I got a rain soaked package.. If rain is in the forecast put it in one of the free garage bags they provide at the warehouse. It makes no sense for them to waterproof each package just in case. . It's part of our job.


----------



## sofla11

Sweitzeram said:


> We shouldn't be? I'd be pissed if I got a rain soaked package.. If rain is in the forecast put it in one of the free garage bags they provide at the warehouse. It makes no sense for them to waterproof each package just in case. . It's part of our job.


Maybe their warehouse doesn't give them out? They only started providing them about 6 months ago here. Even then they were giving out bags that were too small for most of the packages and wouldn't close because the managers didn't realize they had multiple sizes of bags to give out.


----------



## FlexDriver

sofla11 said:


> Maybe their warehouse doesn't give them out? They only started providing them about 6 months ago here. Even then they were giving out bags that were too small for most of the packages and wouldn't close because the managers didn't realize they had multiple sizes of bags to give out.


Another use of Garbage bag could be................................... a poncho while delivery, make sure you fold it up to make it a "Sexy Poncho" lol


----------



## flex4bmw

/off topic
who wants tamales?
while i was dropping off a package there's this lady in the neighborhood driving around as well & knocking on doors selling tamales..
so i went & buy some, 6 for $10 3 chicken 3 corn... did i get ripped off?

/lunch break-eating tamales-


----------



## konoplya

Sweitzeram said:


> We shouldn't be? I'd be pissed if I got a rain soaked package.. If rain is in the forecast put it in one of the free garage bags they provide at the warehouse. It makes no sense for them to waterproof each package just in case. . It's part of our job.


yeah right. i delivered only once in the rain. if i didn't mention the bags they wouldn't even give them to me. and you know what they gave me? trash bags lol. and only 3


----------



## konoplya

flex4bmw said:


> /off topic
> who wants tamales?
> while i was dropping off a package there's this lady in the neighborhood driving around as well & knocking on doors selling tamales..
> so i went & buy some, 6 for $10 3 chicken 3 corn... did i get ripped off?
> 
> /lunch break-eating tamales-


for seattle this might not be a ripoff, but here we get 10 for 12 or 12 for 12. depends on the lady and the hood.


----------



## Joe Snuffy

Ok, I think I figured out the capped hours situation. Total hours Sun-Sat 40, wasted an hour and a half today because I thought the 40 hours was going to be the pay period of Wed-Tue. Also 8 hours a day max, had run two 4 hour shifts 3 days ago, brought back a return and they wanted to give me a 2 hour little block since I was there. App wouldn't let me see it pop up either. Trying to decide now if I want to work hard the next 3 days to make next check a 48 hour check, unless that, somehow, is capped as well.


----------



## Bikehandlebars

I know there are floods of this exact post already in this thread, but I can't for the life of me get any blocks in Vegas. 

Out of 3 weeks I've only been pre-scheduled for a single 4 hour block. I check the app multiple times in the morning, throughout the day, and at night. I have never even seen a 4 hour block open to book. Once or twice I've stumbled on a 2 hour block that would start like 15 min from the time I'm seeing it, so I pass. 
I can't figure this game out.


I really enjoyed my 1 block I did, this is super disappointing that there seems to be too many drivers for the amount of blocks available.


----------



## FlexGuyJim

Joe Snuffy said:


> Ok, I think I figured out the capped hours situation. Total hours Sun-Sat 40, wasted an hour and a half today because I thought the 40 hours was going to be the pay period of Wed-Tue. Also 8 hours a day max, had run two 4 hour shifts 3 days ago, brought back a return and they wanted to give me a 2 hour little block since I was there. App wouldn't let me see it pop up either. Trying to decide now if I want to work hard the next 3 days to make next check a 48 hour check, unless that, somehow, is capped as well.


Thanks Joe for this info!!! was going nuts too trying to figure out why I can't see, let alone grab any blocks since last night...using your Sun-Sat 40hr limit, I hit 40 yesterday afternoon....although I'm only at 20 hrs since the new pay period started Wednesday! Thanks again...


----------



## UTX1

FlexDriver said:


> View attachment 73655
> 
> Another use of Garbage bag could be................................... a poncho while delivery, make sure you fold it up to make it a "Sexy Poncho" lol


Sexy Poncho ! That's used to be my nickname !


----------



## UTX1

flex4bmw said:


> /off topic
> who wants tamales?


Offer some up to Sexy Poncho...

¡Ándale


----------



## FlexDriver

UTX1 said:


> Sexy Poncho ! That's used to be my nickname !


How often you used to shave your legs when you were Sexy Poncho???


----------



## UTX1

FlexDriver said:


> How often you used to shave your legs when you were Sexy Poncho???


I had to pluck every hair off of my body....
There was a coconut oil regimen that followed shortly afterwards..
...just normal stuff.

...before that, I was known as Dirty Sanchez's 2nd cousin, Smoochie Sanchez


----------



## ndnpaula

Bikehandlebars said:


> I know there are floods of this exact post already in this thread, but I can't for the life of me get any blocks in Vegas.
> 
> Out of 3 weeks I've only been pre-scheduled for a single 4 hour block. I check the app multiple times in the morning, throughout the day, and at night. I have never even seen a 4 hour block open to book. Once or twice I've stumbled on a 2 hour block that would start like 15 min from the time I'm seeing it, so I pass.
> I can't figure this game out.
> 
> I really enjoyed my 1 block I did, this is super disappointing that there seems to be too many drivers for the amount of blocks available.


You are not the only one not getting blocks. I think in Vegas it is over saturated with drivers. Yes it is very disappointing. I have a friend working at the warehouse and she said that they are sending people home early because they don't have enough work.


----------



## UTX1

I can't get one single block in Vegas either.

However, I do live in Texas and work out of a Dallas warehouse,
so I have theory on why this is happening...but I agree this sucks.


----------



## UTX1

Yo yo yo... I was drivin' down the road, lookin' under a rock
out came a wiggle wiggle and she wanted to talk.
I said, " hey wazzup I can't grab me a block"
So we popped a couple 40's and she went for my jock.."



..Flex rappin'...how 'bout that ?


----------



## FlexDriver

UTX1 said:


> I can't get one single block in Vegas either.
> 
> However, I do live in Texas and work out of a Dallas warehouse,
> so I have theory on why this is happening...but I agree this sucks.


You have to stop drinking that Miller High Life hahaha


----------



## chefseth

Joe Snuffy said:


> Ok, I think I figured out the capped hours situation.


capped shmapped...


----------



## konoplya

chefseth said:


> capped shmapped...


is that prime? i've never seen it give a price range like $72-100.. how do you get a $100?


----------



## chefseth

Yes, Prime North Seattle UWA2.

The $72-100 block is scheduled 4-hr block 2X($18-25)/hr. For next week I was scheduled 8am-2pm for a 6-hr $108-150.

Prior to yesterday, we were capped at 8-hr/day. Words amongst drivers was they've adde new ZIP codes to our delivery area.

Now the big question is have they removed the 40-hr/wk cap?


----------



## konoplya

chefseth said:


> Yes, Prime North Seattle UWA2.
> 
> The $72-100 block is scheduled 4-hr block 2X($18-25)/hr. For next week I was scheduled 8am-2pm for a 6-hr $108-150.
> 
> Prior to yesterday, we were capped at 8-hr/day. Words amongst drivers was they've adde new ZIP codes to our delivery area.
> 
> Now the big question is have they removed the 40-hr/wk cap?


oh i see. so its a regular 4 hour/$72 block. you don't actually get $100, you still get paid $72 right?


----------



## Shangsta

konoplya said:


> oh i see. so its a regular 4 hour/$72 block. you don't actually get $100, you still get paid $72 right?


They raise pay in Seattle based on demand for Prime Now. He sometimes gets 100 dollars for four hour blocks.

What zip codes did they add? Are you guys going to Lynwood yet?


----------



## chefseth

Paid $72 right after the block. Did 3 restaurant deliveries that paid $5 each in that block. Plus a delivery of 31 packages on a 2-hr route. Those tips will come to me in 48 hours and typically is $8-10/hr. 

The answer is: It is really a 4-hr $108 block. Payment does not come all at once.


----------



## chefseth

Shangsta said:


> What zip codes did they add? Are you guys going to Lynwood yet?


I call BS on the new ZIP codes theory. We've always delivered as far north as North Everett (West Marine View Dr) and as far east as Mill Creek. Kirkland handles Woodinville although I've delivered to Kenmore and Bothell.

If it is true that probably means Snohomish and Lake Stevens. That would suck.


----------



## Shangsta

chefseth said:


> I call BS on the new ZIP codes theory. We've always delivered as far north as North Everett (West Marine View Dr) and as far east as Mill Creek. Kirkland handles Woodinville although I've delivered to Kenmore and Bothell.
> 
> If it is true that probably means Snohomish and Lake Stevens. That would suck.


Yeah! Not only are you going far east but those houses are in the woods and hard to find because they are so far off the street.

Im surprised Kirkland doesnt have Woodinville Bothell and the like. Do you pay the toll or drive around via 522?


----------



## konoplya

damn, prime now must be nice.


----------



## FlexZone

94 pkgs on my first run since taking a month off. The look on the warehouse workers face when I confirmed my scanned packages priceless thought there was no way that many had been put in one route. Got them all to fit and finished delivering in 3 hours. Helps that 28 got dropped at a UPS Store, 14 at a drop friendly apt complex, and the rest all homes within a 2 miles radius. 

I also notice that the pay rate has increased to$80 for all of my pre-scheduled blocks for next week nice.


----------



## I am Cornholio!!!

Prime now is nice but more stressful. You have to finish your deliveries within the allotted 1 or 2 hour period. Yes, we make more money, if we can get the blocks. But we are at the mercy of the packers/pickers getting the items to us at a decent time and rush hour. Sometimes, we only have 20 to 30 minutes to make our deliveries. 

Sometimes, I missed the 12 hours days and opportunity to make $2k a week. But I don't miss the side-effects of driving 12 hours a day.


----------



## Joe Snuffy

chefseth said:


> Yes, Prime North Seattle UWA2.
> 
> The $72-100 block is scheduled 4-hr block 2X($18-25)/hr. For next week I was scheduled 8am-2pm for a 6-hr $108-150.
> 
> Prior to yesterday, we were capped at 8-hr/day. Words amongst drivers was they've adde new ZIP codes to our delivery area.
> 
> Now the big question is have they removed the 40-hr/wk cap?


Don't have Prime Now here, so my capped theory still stands, lol. Not sure if we will get it in my area, but I hope so, would kill it if it's like that.


----------



## chefseth

Shangsta said:


> Im surprised Kirkland doesnt have Woodinville Bothell and the like. Do you pay the toll or drive around via 522?


Strange thing is Kirkland FC handles Woodinville, but we handle most of Bothell. We are never routed as far south so as to take the toll bridge. I've delivered to Beardless Crossing area is the closest to Kirkland so far.

I ALWAYS use Google maps to pinpoint the house when on my "country roads". Still only helps 75% of the time.

FWIW - my 12 hours shift I put a total of 165 miles - gas for Prius cost about $6.50.


----------



## UTX1

chefseth said:


> FWIW - my 12 hours shift I put a total of 165 miles - gas for Prius cost about $6.50.


Look at it this way: you gross about $2 per mile....with zero pax. 
Sounds win win !


----------



## Joe Snuffy

PhoenixFlex said:


> "Get excited! You've been selected to participate in a pilot program to test an app update that gives you more choices in how you schedule delivery blocks."
> 
> Did you guys get this too? Is it just Phoenix?


Ok, I just got this email. I'm in the DC area. PhoenixFlex, any opinions on it thus far?


----------



## pifhluke

Everyone in my city just got that email. I'm guessing its harder to get blocks with that update since it will allow slow (old) people and people with crappy phones/internet who can't click fast enough at 10 to get blocks they otherwise would not have gotten.


----------



## Sweitzeram

Joe Snuffy said:


> Ok, I just got this email. I'm in the DC area. PhoenixFlex, any opinions on it thus far?


It sucks. Be ready for a decrease in earnings.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

Joe Snuffy said:


> Ok, I just got this email. I'm in the DC area. PhoenixFlex, any opinions on it thus far?


Can't say it's really been much of a change for me yet. I havent had any "reserved" offers, which I thought might be interesting. It does let you catch upcoming blocks for the next day sometimes, which is nice. It allowed me to grab a block today in several questionable neighborhoods that was 68 packages, 5.5 hours, 19 NSLs. So, I dunno if that was a good thing or not. I need some Advil.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

pifhluke said:


> Everyone in my city just got that email. I'm guessing its harder to get blocks with that update since it will allow slow (old) people and people with crappy phones/internet who can't click fast enough at 10 to get blocks they otherwise would not have gotten.


Are you sure everyone did? Only some drivers at sky harbor got it.


----------



## UTX1

PhoenixFlex said:


> It allowed me to grab a block today in several questionable neighborhoods
> that was 68 packages, 5.5 hours, 19 NSLs.
> 
> So, I dunno if that was a good thing or not. I need some Advil.


App update aside for a moment, this is an important consideration for new folks
who do not yet know that 4 hours block does not always mean 4 hours of time.
Easy enough to become comfortable with 2.5 or 3 hr tours around Gilligan's Island,
but for the those who may have to get to a job or pick up kids at 5, it cannot be
taken for granted that Amazon time correlates to earth hours, as in 4 equal 4.
...its more closely resembles life on some other planet where there are 30 hours in a day.
note: there's nothing like that in our own solar system, so it's definitely from somewhere else.

So just something to pass along to all the new folks out there....


----------



## PhoenixFlex

UTX1 said:


> App update aside for a moment, this is an important consideration for new folks
> who do not yet know that 4 hours block does not always mean 4 hours of time.
> Easy enough to become comfortable with 2.5 or 3 hr tours around Gilligan's Island,
> but for the those who may have to get to a job or pick up kids at 5, it cannot be
> taken for granted that Amazon time correlates to earth hours, as in 4 equal 4.
> ...its more closely resembles life on some other planet where there are 30 hours in a day.
> note: there's nothing like that in our own solar system, so it's definitely from somewhere else.
> 
> So just something to pass along to all the new folks out there....


Yes how true. And you do occasionally get a 4 hour block with just one or two packages, so you have to take those longer days in stride if you want to stay both sane and active in this gig.


----------



## Shangsta

konoplya said:


> damn, prime now must be nice.


Yeah it has its definite pros

Some Prime Now people drive 200 miles a day, that would be filling up every two days for me. CS has a prius which is huge! I have a corolla so even with 35 mpg I try to keep the mileage down


----------



## FlexDriver

NM!


----------



## MacDriver

FlexDriver said:


> Now this thread is completing its 200 pages It all mixed up with posts from Prime and Logistics. It is very difficult to understand what the person is referring to either Prime or Log. I will request the mods to lock this thread and start two different sub threads one for *Prime *and one for *Logistics*. If you agree with me click "Report" button at the bottom of this post and write remarks/request for that. As more people will report it might be done quicker.
> TIA
> FlexDriver
> PS. For convenience copy & paste this message: *Please create 2 different threads one for Prime and one for Logistics and lock this thread. Thanks*


I think thats a great idea! It would help reduce the confusion. I would like to suggest that the 2 different threads be "*Amazon Flex: Amazon.com deliveries*", and "*Amazon Flex: Prime Now deliveries*". Some reasons for this are:

That is how Amazon names the two. Look within the app/videos, Amazon has 2 different videos: "How to make an *Amazon.com delivery*," and "How to make a *Prime Now delivery*"
As a Flex Driver (delivering for *Amazon.com*), many of the packages are shipped as *Amazon Prime*. But none are *Amazon Prime Now*. The word *Prime* by itself could be confused with either of these two.
In my warehouse, staff refers to the van drivers as *logistics, *and to us as *Flex drivers* (for Amazon.com).
MacDriver


----------



## JustGrindingBlocks

Just picked up a 6-8 block tomorrow. Will I be able to refresh and pick up blocks earlier then that whenever they show up if I just keep refreshing?


----------



## MacDriver

JustGrindingBlocks said:


> Just picked up a 6-8 block tomorrow. Will I be able to refresh and pick up blocks earlier then that whenever they show up if I just keep refreshing?


If they are available! And if you are successful in getting them before others.

Any blocks you have scheduled (even if for the next day or next week) is separate from your ability to pick up blocks before them. The one exception that I'm aware of, is if you already reached (or would surpass) the 40 hour cap per calendar week, Sunday through Saturday.


----------



## JustGrindingBlocks

MacDriver said:


> If they are available! And if you are successful in getting them before others.
> 
> Any blocks you have scheduled (even if for the next day or next week) is separate from your ability to pick up blocks before them. The one exception that I'm aware of, is if you already reached (or would surpass) the 40 hour cap per calendar week, Sunday through Saturday.


got it! Thanks for the information!


----------



## UberPasco

konoplya said:


> oh i see. so its a regular 4 hour/$72 block. you don't actually get $100, you still get paid $72 right?


The $72 is the base, the $100 is their estimate with tips.



chefseth said:


> Paid $72 right after the block. Did 3 restaurant deliveries that paid $5 each in that block. Plus a delivery of 31 packages on a 2-hr route. Those tips will come to me in 48 hours and typically is $8-10/hr.


Tips for package deliveries are now showing up next day. Restaurant deliveries show up a few min after the drop.


Joe Snuffy said:


> Don't have Prime Now here, so my capped theory still stands, lol. Not sure if we will get it in my area, but I hope so, would kill it if it's like that.


The WH can "uncap" at will as necessary, although I'm sure they have to get approval. I believe based on my experience, that once uncapped, it stays uncapped for the remainder of the work week. We never really asked we just took advantage of the extra hours.


----------



## UberPasco

FlexDriver said:


> Now this thread is completing its 200 pages It all mixed up with posts from Prime and Logistics. It is very difficult to understand what the person is referring to either Prime or Log. I will request the mods to lock this thread and start two different sub threads one for *Prime *and one for *Logistics*. If you agree with me click "Report" button at the bottom of this post and write remarks/request for that. As more people will report it might be done quicker.
> TIA
> FlexDriver
> PS. For convenience copy & paste this message: *Please create 2 different threads one for Prime and one for Logistics and lock this thread. Thanks*


You can't kill a thread with over a quarter mil views and 4k replies. You can only hope to contain it.


----------



## FlexDriver

UberPasco said:


> You can't kill a thread with over a quarter mil views and 4k replies. You can only hope to contain it.


Why are you looking at like that, I am NOT trying to "Kill" the thread, I just wanted it to organize it................ if everyone like it like that Who I am I to take decision??


----------



## UberPasco

MacDriver said:


> I think thats a great idea! It would help reduce the confusion. I would like to suggest that the 2 different threads be "*Amazon Flex: Amazon.com deliveries*", and "*Amazon Flex: Prime Now deliveries*". Some reasons for this are:
> 
> That is how Amazon names the two. Look within the app/videos, Amazon has 2 different videos: "How to make an *Amazon.com delivery*," and "How to make a *Prime Now delivery*"
> As a Flex Driver (delivering for *Amazon.com*), many of the packages are shipped as *Amazon Prime*. But none are *Amazon Prime Now*. The word *Prime* by itself could be confused with either of these two.
> In my warehouse, staff refers to the van drivers as *logistics*. We are *Flex drivers* (for Amazon.com).
> MacDriver


Add one more sub-forum: *Amazon Flex: Whiners and Conspiracyists who believe the everything in the world is against them personally.*


----------



## UTX1

UberPasco said:


> You can't kill a thread with over a quarter mil views and 4k replies. You can only hope to contain it.


So now the thread is like a virus ! 

We'll have to rename it Amazon: Outbreak !


----------



## jester121

UberPasco said:


> Add one more sub-forum: *Amazon Flex: Whiners and Conspiracyists who believe the everything in the world is against them personally.*


/subscribe


----------



## jade88

FlexDriver said:


> Now this thread is completing its 200 pages It all mixed up with posts from Prime and Logistics. It is very difficult to understand what the person is referring to either Prime or Log. I will request the mods to lock this thread and start two different sub threads one for *Prime *and one for *Logistics*. If you agree with me click "Report" button at the bottom of this post and write remarks/request for that. As more people will report it might be done quicker.
> TIA
> FlexDriver
> PS. For convenience copy & paste this message: *Please create 2 different threads one for Prime and one for Logistics and lock this thread. Thanks*


They need one for the LA thread as well


----------



## UTX1

FlexDriver said:


> Why are you looking at like that, I am NOT trying to "Kill" the thread, I just wanted it to organize it................
> if everyone like it like that Who I am I to take decision??


Don't worry man 
Even if the threads got organized, they'd have it all spread out again in a few weeks.

I'd say you should start both of the threads that were mentioned earlier and
in a few months (and 200 more pages later) it would be funny if people still kept
posting both topics to this thread, even when they know there are the 2 others.

Either way it works out, let's all keep putting something useful out there...


----------



## jester121

Heard a new block of BS while loading up today -- the toolbag with the Toyota Corolla was trying to weasel out of taking his full load of boxes from the cart. He told the Vested Overlord that a cop told him it was illegal to have boxes in the front seat of the car because what if the airbag deploys and launches the boxes everywhere?

Being the helpful so-and-so that I am, I spoke up and pointed out that since his car was newer than 2006, as long as he put less than 60 lbs of boxes on the seat, the "Passenger Airbag Off" light should stay illuminated and he'd be safe to drive with boxes on the front seat. The VO grinned at me and walked away, but I couldn't tell if the Corolla Weasel appreciated my helpful advice; I don't read sign language and that was his only reply as he drove away.... after he'd finished loading up the boxes.


----------



## FlexDriver

UTX1 said:


> Don't worry man
> Even if the threads got organized, they'd have it all spread out again in a few weeks.
> 
> I'd say you should start both of the threads that were mentioned earlier and
> in a few months (and 200 more pages later) it would be funny if people still kept
> posting both topics to this thread, even when they know there are the 2 others.
> 
> Either way it works out, let's all keep putting something useful out there...


I have no intention of starting a thread or claiming any credit of anything what so ever. If people like that way I am not bothered at all!

Last post, Bye all!


----------



## UTX1

jade88 said:


> They need one for the LA thread as well


And lets make 3 separate threads for Dallas,Tx drivers:
one for blondes, one for brunettes, and one for red heads.


----------



## UTX1

FlexDriver said:


> I have no intention of starting a thread or claiming any credit of anything what so ever.


Naw, I'm gonna tell 'em it was all your idea !! 

Folks, make sure you make all the checks payable to FlexDriver and
don't forget to enclose a self-addressed stamped envelope.

(Yay ! free postage stamps !!)

Also, if you can find a way to mail a cold beer, enclose that as well...


----------



## JustGrindingBlocks

another question. So from what I have been reading, there is absolutely no penalty for forfeiting blocks within 2 minutes of accepting it?


----------



## konoplya

Shangsta said:


> Yeah it has its definite pros
> 
> Some Prime Now people drive 200 miles a day, that would be filling up every two days for me. CS has a prius which is huge! I have a corolla so even with 35 mpg I try to keep the mileage down


i did a 100 miles for a 4 hour logistics run today. had to go back to the warehouse to return some undeliverables.


----------



## RGV

jester121 said:


> Heard a new block of BS while loading up today -- the toolbag with the Toyota Corolla was trying to weasel out of taking his full load of boxes from the cart. He told the Vested Overlord that a cop told him it was illegal to have boxes in the front seat of the car because what if the airbag deploys and launches the boxes everywhere?
> 
> Being the helpful so-and-so that I am, I spoke up and pointed out that since his car was newer than 2006, as long as he put less than 60 lbs of boxes on the seat, the "Passenger Airbag Off" light should stay illuminated and he'd be safe to drive with boxes on the front seat. The VO grinned at me and walked away, but I couldn't tell if the Corolla Weasel appreciated my helpful advice; I don't read sign language and that was his only reply as he drove away.... after he'd finished loading up the boxes.


You must be fun at the party. LOL.


----------



## Maikeru671

JustGrindingBlocks said:


> another question. So from what I have been reading, there is absolutely no penalty for forfeiting blocks within 2 minutes of accepting it?


No penalty for that. As long as you forfeit 45min+ before your block starts, you are safe. Doesn't matter if you forfeit 5 seconds or 1 second before 45 min, just stay within the 45min time frame and you are golden.


----------



## chefseth

UberPasco said:


> The WH can "uncap" at will as necessary, although I'm sure they have to get approval. I believe based on my experience, that once uncapped, it stays uncapped for the remainder of the work week. We never really asked we just took advantage of the extra hours.


Don't rain on my party, man! I'm hoping this is holiday bonanza!


----------



## UTX1

FlexDriver said:


> I have no intention of starting a thread or claiming any credit of anything what so ever. If people like that way I am not bothered at all!
> 
> *Last post, Bye all!*


No no no... You can't leave like that. 
(well...U could but you shouldn't)

You are a good contributor and the threads need good contributors.
Otherwise, all that's left will be assholes like me. Stay with us....

note: no offense intended to my fellow assholes


----------



## Shangsta

JustGrindingBlocks said:


> another question. So from what I have been reading, there is absolutely no penalty for forfeiting blocks within 2 minutes of accepting it?


Not true, if you pickup a block blindly that starts in 30 minutes and you drop it, you will get a deactivation threat even if you drop it in two minutes.


----------



## Shangsta

konoplya said:


> i did a 100 miles for a 4 hour logistics run today. had to go back to the warehouse to return some undeliverables.


Interesting! My four hours are between 10 and 20 from start to finish. I have done 100 on a 3 hour though, sucked.


----------



## limepro

MacDriver said:


> I think thats a great idea! It would help reduce the confusion. I would like to suggest that the 2 different threads be "*Amazon Flex: Amazon.com deliveries*", and "*Amazon Flex: Prime Now deliveries*". Some reasons for this are:
> 
> That is how Amazon names the two. Look within the app/videos, Amazon has 2 different videos: "How to make an *Amazon.com delivery*," and "How to make a *Prime Now delivery*"
> As a Flex Driver (delivering for *Amazon.com*), many of the packages are shipped as *Amazon Prime*. But none are *Amazon Prime Now*. The word *Prime* by itself could be confused with either of these two.
> In my warehouse, staff refers to the van drivers as *logistics, *and to us as *Flex drivers* (for Amazon.com).
> MacDriver


They are already there but didn't take off because people prefer this one.


----------



## Poolepit

To anyone doing prime now. Are you guys just randomly refreshing the app throughout the morning to get blocks? Is there a set time or does it vary from city to city? It appears as if the 10:00pm drop is no longer available.


----------



## driveforhours

Poolepit said:


> To anyone doing prime now. Are you guys just randomly refreshing the app throughout the morning to get blocks? Is there a set time or does it vary from city to city? It appears as if the 10:00pm drop is no longer available.


Philly and some other cites are dropping only a few at 10pm and then drop more same day blocks in the morning. They say it's from too many drivers not showing up and they found that those that accept just a few hours prior are usually the ones that show up. 
Philly started a day ago doing this and this morning dropped a lot at 7:30am


----------



## Sweitzeram

driveforhours said:


> Philly and some other cites are dropping only a few at 10pm and then drop more same day blocks in the morning. They say it's from too many drivers not showing up and they found that those that accept just a few hours prior are usually the ones that show up.
> Philly started a day ago doing this and this morning dropped a lot at 7:30am


I don't think that's the reason for the change. When they would dump a bunch at 10pm they were estimating how many they would need because the truck usually doesn't come in until after that time. Now they are waiting until everything is sorted and releasing blocks based on the actual amount of routes they need and not just guessing.


----------



## driveforhours

Sweitzeram said:


> I don't think that's the reason for the change. When they would dump a bunch at 10pm they were estimating how many they would need because the truck usually doesn't come in until after that time. Now they are waiting until everything is sorted and releasing blocks based on the actual amount of routes they need and not just guessing.


 who knows really. but that was said by a manager at a warehouse in Phoenix and that they were doing this nationally.


----------



## PhoenixFlex

driveforhours said:


> who knows really. but that was said by a manager at a warehouse in Phoenix and that they were doing this nationally.


Tolleson or sky harbor?


----------



## sammyquestion

PhoenixFlex said:


> Tolleson or sky harbor?


I was told this by a blue vester in Tolleson who releases blocks. When he would release 7am blocks at 10pm the night before, he would only get about half to two-thirds of the drivers to show up. If he released the the 7am blocks at 430am he said he had 99% show up.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian

Due to multiple requests, this thread will remain locked. Further posts should be placed in the 2 new threads created to discuss this topic. Thank you.

Amazon Deliveries: https://uberpeople.net/threads/amazon-flex-amazon-deliveries.116765/
Prime Now Deliveries: https://uberpeople.net/threads/amazon-flex-prime-now-deliveries.116766/


----------



## SibeRescueBrian

I read your requests, and will keep this, as well as the other two threads pinned so that you may easily use them as information resources. Thank you for all the feedback.


----------

